# Last Fastforward: Enduro-Hardtail aus Stahl geht in Serie



## Andreas.blub (6. Oktober 2015)

*"Last Fastforward: Enduro Fully aus Stahl geht in Serie"*

nochmal lesen 

aber heißes Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (6. Oktober 2015)

mit Stealth Dämpfer.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> *"Last Fastforward: Enduro Fully aus Stahl geht in Serie"*
> 
> nochmal lesen
> 
> aber heißes Teil.



  Naja, evtl. neinte eer das mit den Plusreifen 

G


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

schoenes teil.


----------



## mpmarv (6. Oktober 2015)

Attraktiver Preis, tolle Geodaten! Ich kann mir 650b+ an einem Spaß Hardtail durchaus vorstellen, würde ich gern mal fahren


----------



## flipdascrip (6. Oktober 2015)

che bello!

Wie ist das mit der asymetrischen Hinterradnabe? Muss das Laufrad speziell für diesen Rahmen aufgebaut werden?


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

kickstarter.com schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Projekt wird nur finanziert, wenn bis Sun, Oct 25 2015 6:59 pm EDT mindestens 19.800 € zusammenkommen.


...fehlt noch einiges


edit:
es geht voran


----------



## Steeldonkey (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich fand das Projekt sehr interessant. Dann haben sie die Sitzrohrverstärkung bei der Rahmengröße L entfernt..... mit dem asymmetrischen Laufrad und den 135mm kann ich noch leben... aber das kleine Röhrchen an dem Sattelrohr macht einiges aus. Leider kein Support von meiner Seite. Wäre gern wieder auf ein Hardtail umgestiegen


----------



## m2000 (6. Oktober 2015)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> che bello!
> 
> Wie ist das mit der asymetrischen Hinterradnabe? Muss das Laufrad speziell für diesen Rahmen aufgebaut werden?


Naja 6mm kann man die Felge locker nach rechts versetzen. Sollte jede halbwegs geübte Mechaniker hin kriegen. Manche schaffen das sogar ungewollt 

Sehe, oder vielmehr, lese ich das richtig? HR Nabe ist 135x10 mm aber die Kurbel braucht den Boost Standard?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Oktober 2015)

Supported 


adrenochrom schrieb:


> noch. die 399 fuer die kickstarter serie werden sie fuer die nachfolgenden wohl leider nicht beibehalten.
> 
> 
> ...fehlt noch einiges


Also 25% in den ersten anderthalb Stunden finde ich für so ein "Nischenprojekt" schon ziemlich beachtlich. Meine Prognose: Spätestens morgen ist das Ding finanziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (6. Oktober 2015)

Der Link zu weiteren Infos auf Kickstarter:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1413835557/fastforward-enduro-mountain-bike-hard-tail-by-last

Schönes Spielgerät!


----------



## gardenman (6. Oktober 2015)

Ha ha - unter der genannten Rufnummer +49-0231-49157891 ertönt nur die Ansage: "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Rufnummer".... 
Laut Telefonauskunft (Telekom) ist die Rufnummer derzeit nicht vergeben. 

Bissl merkwürdig für einen Anbieter der unbedingt Geld einsammeln will...


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Supported
> 
> Also 25% in den ersten anderthalb Stunden finde ich für so ein "Nischenprojekt" schon ziemlich beachtlich. Meine Prognose: Spätestens morgen ist das Ding finanziert


gut so. als ich meinen post abgesetzt hatte, gab es 2 supporter. inzwischen 16.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (6. Oktober 2015)

Wird man in diesem Rahmen auch eine Rohloff Speedhub fahren können?


----------



## jan84 (6. Oktober 2015)

Läuft, geiler Gerät !


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Oktober 2015)

dabei! Ich sags euch, das Teil bockt. Ich bin es vor zwei Wochen ausgiebig im Bikepark probegefahren und bin Hardtailunerfahren. Mir macht das Dingen Spaß und ich probiere das jetzt mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2015)

So finden wir mal wieder zusammen 

Ich bin dabei


----------



## EL Pablo (6. Oktober 2015)

Gekauft!


----------



## LuckZero (6. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir jemand kurz erkären was an AI Drive Train besonders ist?

Thanks


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

*Asymmetric drive train*

The FASTFORWARD will have an asymmetric positioning of the rear hub. This leads to a more symmetric spoke angle left and right. Moving the hub 6 mm towards the drive side increases the stiffness of the bigger wheels noticeably. For most wheels it will be possible to adjust the rim 6 mm to the side  as the difference in required spoke length is only 0,8 mm.

It also creates a nice chain line, reducing cassette and sprocket wear. The FASTFORWARD requires a minimum of 52 mm chain line (this is Boost standard) and supports up to 30 teeth. Bigger sprockets require a wider chain line. 

The hub mounting standard is 135 mm quick release type. The quick release is replaced with our axle that also keeps the derailleur eye in the right place.


----------



## elanbiking (6. Oktober 2015)

gardenman schrieb:


> Ha ha - unter der genannten Rufnummer +49-0231-49157891 ertönt nur die Ansage: "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Rufnummer"....
> Laut Telefonauskunft (Telekom) ist die Rufnummer derzeit nicht vergeben.
> 
> Bissl merkwürdig für einen Anbieter der unbedingt Geld einsammeln will...




Danke für den Hinweis! Unter folgender Nummer geht jemand ran: +49 (0) 231-53 46 15 91


----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2015)

Feine Sache. Ich mache auch mit.
Das gerade Sitzrohr macht mir Hoffnung, das irgendwie ein Umwerfer dranpasst...


----------



## hasardeur (6. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Feine Sache. Ich mache auch mit.
> Das gerade Sitzrohr macht mir Hoffnung, das irgendwie ein Umwerfer dranpasst...



Und was nützt Dir das ohne Fixpunkte für den Schaltzug?

Geiler Gerät. Ich werde wohl eines der Komplettbikes nehmen, wenn erhältlich. Für 2k€ baut sich das nicht selbst auf, zumindest nicht mit vergleichbaren Komponenten.


----------



## Der Toni (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Tobias (6. Oktober 2015)

@hasardeur Die neuen Shimano Umwerfer brauchen keinen Gegenhalter am Rahmen mehr für den Schaltzug


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und was nützt Dir das ohne Fixpunkte für den Schaltzug?
> 
> Geiler Gerät. Ich werde wohl eines der Komplettbikes nehmen, wenn erhältlich. Für 2k€ baut sich das nicht selbst auf, zumindest nicht mit vergleichbaren Komponenten.


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommt der Rahmenpreis aber noch on top (und das werden vermutlich dann die Normalpreise mit 550 sein?):

"The build kit comprises all necessary parts to complete a LAST FASTFORWARD frame to a complete bike rolling on 29 inch wheels."

So verstehe ich es jedenfalls. @elanbiking?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und was nützt Dir das ohne Fixpunkte für den Schaltzug?



http://www.bikestore.cc/problem-solvers-direct-mount-adapter-349318286mm-6873mm-p-199919.html
Zusammen mit einem X7-DM-Umwerfer funktioniert das an meinem Taro (ebenfalls keine Zuggegenhalter für Umwerfer) zufriedenstellend.



Tobias schrieb:


> Die neuen Shimano Umwerfer brauchen keinen Gegenhalter am Rahmen mehr für den Schaltzug



Das gefällt mir natürlich noch besser


----------



## osbow (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht noch ein Rad in die Wohnung stellen. Dann müsste ich umziehen.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommt der Rahmenpreis aber noch on top (und das werden vermutlich dann die Normalpreise mit 550 sein?):
> 
> "The build kit comprises all necessary parts to complete a LAST FASTFORWARD frame to a complete bike rolling on 29 inch wheels."
> 
> So verstehe ich es jedenfalls. @elanbiking?



Oh danke, dann muss ich mir das die Tage nochmal durchrechnen.



mw.dd schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/problem-solvers-direct-mount-adapter-349318286mm-6873mm-p-199919.html



Das ist nur die Halterung für den Umwerfer. Der Schaltzug benötigt aber auch ein Widerlager. Alternative: XTR DI2


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Oktober 2015)

@hasardeur ich lese das auch so, dass das build kit ohne Rahmen ist, ich habe nur den Rahmen bisher bestellt. @Freesoul der blanke Rahmen kostet 399 mit Shirt, 449 mit shirt und Rider Meeting im Harz und 550 mit Shirt und Wunschfarbe


----------



## m2000 (6. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und was nützt Dir das ohne Fixpunkte für den Schaltzug?
> 
> Geiler Gerät. Ich werde wohl eines der Komplettbikes nehmen, wenn erhältlich. Für 2k€ baut sich das nicht selbst auf, zumindest nicht mit vergleichbaren Komponenten.


FD-M 786A und Adapterschelle. Mehr Sorge hätte ich wegen dem BOOST Standard


----------



## JF-LAST (6. Oktober 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> @hasardeur Die neuen Shimano Umwerfer brauchen keinen Gegenhalter am Rahmen mehr für den Schaltzug





mw.dd schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/problem-solvers-direct-mount-adapter-349318286mm-6873mm-p-199919.html
> 
> 
> 
> Das gefällt mir natürlich noch besser




Also, es gibt erstmal nur einen Zwischenstand, den ich euch nennen kann:

Shimano Sideswingumwerfer passt als Low-Clamp ans Sattelrohr. Das Sattelrohr ist 34,9 außen. Dann wird die angeschraubte Kabelführung auf dem Unterrohr einfach gegen eine Zweifach getauscht und schon ist die Kabelführung elegant gelöst.

Etwas schwieriger wird es beim Thema Kettenblattpositionen. Denn die Kettenstreben bauen wegen des kurzen Hinterbaus sehr nah an die Kettenblätter ran. Eine normale zweifach Kurbel mit 73er Innenlager wird da nicht ausreichen. Abhängig von der Kettenblattposition muss natürlich auch der Umwerfer passend seitlich eingestellt werden und soll dabei nicht mit dem Reifen kollidieren.

Zum Thema Rohloff konnten wir leider noch nichts herausfinden, da uns die 3D-Daten zur Kontrolle fehlen.

Update folgt!

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist nur die Halterung für den Umwerfer. Der Schaltzug benötigt aber auch ein Widerlager



Der Adapter hält an meinem Taro einen X7-DM-Umwerfer, der den Zuggegenhalter integriert hat. Funktioniert zufriedenstellend...



JF-LAST schrieb:


> Eine normale zweifach Kurbel mit 73er Innenlager wird da nicht ausreichen.



Gibt es auch "unnormale"? 
Edit: Selbst gefunden
http://www.hibike.de/shimano-xt-fc-...h-51-8mm-cl-p61efd60f76c0c1198b6896237e4920be


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2015)

Was kann so ne Boost Kurbel anderes als meine XTR970?

Für die spezielle Kettenlinie gibt's bestimmt n passendes Blatt von nem Drittanbieter

Oder was, oder wie?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Oktober 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> . @Freesoul der blanke Rahmen kostet 399 mit Shirt, 449 mit shirt und Rider Meeting im Harz und 550 mit Shirt und Wunschfarbe


Laut Kickstarter ist auch beim 399 € Frame ein Shirt mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommt der Rahmenpreis aber noch on top (und das werden vermutlich dann die Normalpreise mit 550 sein?):
> 
> "The build kit comprises all necessary parts to complete a LAST FASTFORWARD frame to a complete bike rolling on 29 inch wheels."
> 
> So verstehe ich es jedenfalls. @elanbiking?


du schriebst 550 €




schulte69 schrieb:


> @hasardeur ich lese das auch so, dass das build kit ohne Rahmen ist, ich habe nur den Rahmen bisher bestellt. @Freesoul der blanke Rahmen kostet 399 mit Shirt, 449 mit shirt und Rider Meeting im Harz und 550 mit Shirt und Wunschfarbe





Freesoul schrieb:


> Laut Kickstarter ist auch beim 399 € Frame ein Shirt mit dabei.


und ich schrieb nix anderes


----------



## elanbiking (6. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommt der Rahmenpreis aber noch on top (und das werden vermutlich dann die Normalpreise mit 550 sein?):
> 
> "The build kit comprises all necessary parts to complete a LAST FASTFORWARD frame to a complete bike rolling on 29 inch wheels."
> 
> So verstehe ich es jedenfalls. @elanbiking?



Freesoul hat Recht. Die Build kits verstehen sich zzgl. des Preises für den Rahmen. Wer beim Kickstarterprojekt zuschlägt spart somit 150 € gegenüber dem Rahmennormalpreis.

The build kit comprises all necessary parts to complete a LAST FASTFORWARD frame to a complete bike rolling on 29 inch wheels.

Ein Shirt ist bei allen Optionen (außer NUR T-Shirt) dabei.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Oktober 2015)

Interessant wäre noch, welchen Steuersatzstandard das Teil hat... schon sehr "tempting"


----------



## felixh. (6. Oktober 2015)

Kann man ein L nehmen - und das Sattelrohr noch 1.5cm abschneiden - also kürzen? Oder ist da ein unterschiedlicher Durchmesser für die Sattelklemme? Auf den Pics sieht es ja so aus als ginge es problemlos...

Hab eh noch eine Fox 34 RAD 29 150mm" hier stehen, XM 1501 Laufräder und ein paar leichtrollende Reifen sowie Bremsen, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel. Brauch also nur noch Sattelstütze und Schaltgruppe (GX ist eh keinen Deut schlechter als XX1 bis auf die Kurbel und die Schalthebel). Würde sich echt anbieten für mich als Zweitbike zu meinem Trailfox 29er. Endlich mal ein 29er Hardtail mit wirklich gescheiter Geo.... Und die 10mm mehr bei der Gabel wirds schon verkraften.


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> du schriebst 550 €


das ist der "normale" preis. nach der kickstarter serie.


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2015)

ich bin sehr gespannt, wie der Antrieb mit normaler 135er Nabe und Boost Kurbel mit 53mm Kettenlinie dann am Ende aussieht.

Egal...bisher wurde nie alles 1:1 vom alten Bike übernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Egal...bisher wurde nie alles 1:1 vom alten Bike übernommen



...obwohl man sich das immer vornimmt


----------



## gedy (6. Oktober 2015)

sehr netter Rahmen zu einem fairen Preis, mit ist aber das Ausstattungspaket für ein solches Drittrad zu teuer, hätte gehofft sie hätten verschiedene und damit auch preiswertere Ausstattungspakete, habe leider nicht viele zu diesem Rahmen passende "Rest"komponenten und 2.400 Euro für ein Nischenbike sind mir dann doch zu viel - auch wenn ich noch Platz dafür im Keller hätte.


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Oktober 2015)

gedy schrieb:


> für ein Nischenbike sind mir dann doch zu viel



So ein Rad ist eigentlich kein Nischenbike, damit kann man überall mit Spaß haben und bis auf Flatdrops macht auch alles Spaß mit so einem Teil. 


Ich finds geil, bis auf die Ausfallenden (Breiter+Schraubachse). Wie schaut denn die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme im Detail aus? Ohne Abstützung an der Sattelstrebe? Welcher Scheibendurchmesser ist denn möglich?


----------



## Dani_Degi (6. Oktober 2015)

Wie schauts aus ... wir irgendwann ein Kompl Bike Version angeboten =?


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. Oktober 2015)

Gefällt mir eigentlich gut, aber das mit dem asymmetrischen Hinterrad ist für mich ein Nogo. Kein Bock auf noch nen neuen "Standard" im Keller. Nervt schon das ich die Laufräder zwischen 26ern und 29ern nicht tauschen kann. So wirds dann noch zwischen 29ern inkompatibel.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (6. Oktober 2015)

gedy schrieb:


> sehr netter Rahmen zu einem fairen Preis, mit ist aber das Ausstattungspaket für ein solches Drittrad zu teuer, hätte gehofft sie hätten verschiedene und damit auch preiswertere Ausstattungspakete, habe leider nicht viele zu diesem Rahmen passende "Rest"komponenten und 2.400 Euro für ein Nischenbike sind mir dann doch zu viel - auch wenn ich noch Platz dafür im Keller hätte.



Oh Mann, wenn ich sowas lese, hoffe ich, dass die Räder noch teurer werden, damit sich knausrige Zeitgenossen wie dieser hier niemals eins leisten können.
Er sagt selbst noch "Nischenprodukt" und findet dann 2400 Euro teuer.
Nur noch zum Fremdschämen.

Auf jeden Fall schickes Hardtail, scheint so, dass Stahlbikes nicht aussterben - toll!


----------



## gedy (6. Oktober 2015)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn ich sowas lese, hoffe ich, dass die Räder noch teurer werden, damit sich knausrige Zeitgenossen wie dieser hier niemals eins leisten können.
> Er sagt selbst noch "Nischenprodukt" und findet dann 2400 Euro teuer.
> Nur noch zum Fremdschämen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schickes Hardtail, scheint so, dass Stahlbikes nicht aussterben - toll!




Na dann man los und kaufen, mit passenden Teilen kannst Du es sicher noch teurer machen


----------



## felixh. (6. Oktober 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ich finds geil, bis auf die Ausfallenden (Breiter+Schraubachse). Wie schaut denn die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme im Detail aus? Ohne Abstützung an der Sattelstrebe? Welcher Scheibendurchmesser ist denn möglich?


UPS ja da hast du recht. 135mm schnellspannerachse ist aergerlich. 135x12 oder lieber 142x12 wäre viel besser.


----------



## MichiP (6. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir jemand mal meinen Knoten im Kopf entwirren

Funtzt das Bike jetzt mit einer stinknormalen Nabe die auch noch ganz normal eingespeicht ist und läuft es auch mit einer normalen Kurbel?

Oder Brauche ich jetzt Boost hier Boost da, einspeichung asymetrisch und mit doppelten Versatz und rocket science?

Mein Baujahr ist dem wo Stahl noch Alltägliches Rahmenmaterial war  und mein Englisch ist mies,den Rest verstehe ich auch nicht.

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke und Grüße

Michi


----------



## duc-mo (6. Oktober 2015)

123cm Radstand, 45cm Sitzrohr und 45cm Reach... Danke fürs Gespräch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börnd (6. Oktober 2015)

MichiP schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal meinen Knoten im Kopf entwirren
> 
> Funtzt das Bike jetzt mit einer stinknormalen Nabe die auch noch ganz normal eingespeicht ist und läuft es auch mit einer normalen Kurbel?
> 
> ...



Ich übersetze mal für dich. 

Es wird eine Kurbel mit 52mm Kettenlinie benötigt. Das ist Boost-Standard.
Als Hinterradnabe braucht man eine 135x9mm Schnellspannnabe, die Achse ist beim Rahmen dabei.
Das Hinterrad wird asymetrisch zentriert, die Felge steht dann 6mm außermittig nach links. Das sind 0,8mm bezogen auf die Speichenlänge und sollte somit auch bei Systemlaufrädern machbar sein. Dadurch ergibt sich eine schöne Kettenlinie, die den Verschleiß mindert.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaub ich muss das einfach testen... 
Bin gespannt... Ist das ein 44mm Steuerrohr?


----------



## metalbks (6. Oktober 2015)

Schicker Rahmen.


----------



## Bench (6. Oktober 2015)

Als Ragley BigWig User kann ich ein Trail/Enduro-Stahl-HT-29er nur empfehlen, macht Laune.
Aber das Last hat irgendwie einen 4° flacheren lenkwinkel... Ich brauch nen Winkelsteuersatz


----------



## Steeldonkey (6. Oktober 2015)

Börnd schrieb:


> Es wird eine Kurbel mit 52mm Kettenlinie benötigt. Das ist Boost-Standard.



Das ist klar.
Aber passen denn 73er Innenlager? Von der Breite der Innenlagerhülse ist nämlich nirgendwo etwas zu lesen.

Also, meine Sramkurbel hat mit Directmount-Kettenblatt eine 51er Kettenlinie. Wenn man die Kurbel behalten kann, haut man sich einfach ein 28er oder 30er Blatt dran und behält die 51er Kettenlinie.

Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## PamA2013 (6. Oktober 2015)

Und mal wieder der klassische Kickstarter move, etablierte firmen gehen Finanziellen Risiken aus dem weg indem sie sich ihre Produkte vom Kunden vorfinanzieren lassen.
Ich glaube das ist nicht so ganz der Gedanke von Start-Up plattformen.


----------



## felixh. (6. Oktober 2015)

Das ist eher halt Marketing plus sondieren was gewollt ist beim derzeitigen Zinsniveau (etwa sind die Kunden bereit für mehr Farben zu zahlen, ist wirklich Interesse an so einem Hardtail mit langem Reach...).

Bezüglich der 52mm - am Reifen sollte die Kette ja in jedem Fall vorbeigehen - da Stahlrahmen nicht allzu Dicke Rohre haben - sollte eine normale Kurbel auch nicht Streifen - allerdings - die Kassette sitzt 6mm weiter zur Seite - da hast du dann mit 51er normal 46mm Kettenlinie - dass sollte eigentlich eh gehen.

Bzw BSA GXP Kurbel nehmen - und einen Non GXP Spider fahren - bzw Non GXP Kettenblätter - dann hat man automatisch auch 3-4mm mehr. Oder gibt es keine passende GXP BSA Kurbeln und nur GXP Pressfit bei SRAM?

Wirklich unverständlich ist für mich nur die eigene 9mm Achse. Keine Ahnung was das bringen soll. Die Laufräder machts eher schwerer (außer man nimmt eins was nur für Schnellspanner geeignet ist - aber das ist inzwischen die Minderheit - und 142x12 Endkappen sind derzeit das leichteste, 135x12 etwas schwerer - 135x9 am schwersten) - und dazu ist es weniger Steif. Den Hinterbau asymetrisch zu bauen ist super - hat ja Cannondale vorgemacht und ist viel sinnvoller wie Boost mit 148mm (weil das Schaltwerk so weiter innen steht - und geschützter ist - bei gleichzeitig genauso steifem Laufrad - dass sollte Standard werden nicht Boost). 
Oh und beim Steuerrohr würde ich auf Tapered Zerostack hoffen. Wobei - Angleset wird hier wohl wirklich endlich mal keins nötig sein um das Bike flacher zu bekommen.


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Und mal wieder der klassische Kickstarter move, etablierte firmen gehen Finanziellen Risiken aus dem weg indem sie sich ihre Produkte vom Kunden vorfinanzieren lassen.


bestes beispiel: sony. in ein paar tagen ueber 6mio fuer ein konsolenspiel gesammelt. unglaublich.
oft handelt es sich auch noch um vapoware (star citizen auch?). geld futsch.

von last weiss man, dass sie es koennen. da bekommt der kunde sicher sein schnaeppchen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> .......
> Bezüglich der 52mm - am Reifen sollte die Kette ja in jedem Fall vorbeigehen - ....



Also ich denke der Reifen ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt. Er ist ja der einzige Punkt warum man überhaupt von gängigen Standards abweicht...oder abweichen muß.
Sollen ja 3.0er reinpassen und mit Zweifach, was ja möglich sein soll, kommt man an die Grenze der Kettenfreiheit zum Reifen.
Falls ich gerade am Thema vorbeirede und irgendwas net tscheck, einfach vergessen was hier steht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (6. Oktober 2015)

Wird Last jetzt das Einsteiger Liteville ? 

Finde den Rahmen interessant. Leider habe ich keine Lust auf Boost oder Fat oder 29". Aber wenn ich mal Lust bekommen sollte, werde ich es ganz oben auf die Liste setzen.


----------



## felixh. (6. Oktober 2015)

Da hast du wohl recht - mit 650B 3" wirds knapp. Mit 29" 2.5er muss es sich ausgehen - bei mir am Trailfox ist da noch massig Platz - und das mit 45mm Kettenlinie und auch 435mm Hinterbau - sprich mehr wie die 6mm. Was sich nicht ausgehen würde wäre klassische Kettenlinie - 2.5er Reifen und Umwerfer. Mit Umwerfer wird man wohl selbst bei 52er Kettenlinie mit 2.3er Reifen schon Probs bekommen.


Und wer will schon den überteurten Geomurks von Liteville? Das LastForward hat die beste Geo aller 29er Hardtails bisher.
BTR Ranger hab ich mir grad angeschaut. Das wäre wirklich eine Alternative - ist aber schon deutlich teurer.


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Wird Last jetzt das Einsteiger Liteville ?


hey - das h3 ist abgrundtief haesslich!
das last ff einfach schoen.


----------



## JF-LAST (6. Oktober 2015)

Zur Hinterradnabe: Es wird eine ganz "normale" 135 mm Nabe für Schnellspanner benötigt. Unsere Achse ist auch 5 mm im Durchmesser, so dass nichts an der Nabe verändert werden muss. 

Zum Tretlagergehäuse: Es wird ein Innenlager für BSA mit 73 mm Breite benötigt.

Zu den passenden Kurbeln: Es gibt´s leider so viele, dass wir nicht für alles eine Aussage treffen können. 52 mm Kettenline sollte (irgendwie) erreicht werden.

Kettenlinie: Bei 52 mm Kettenlinie ergeben sich auf Grund der 6 mm Asymmetrie beim Einspeichen 3 mm weniger Kettenschräglauf, wenn z.B. auf dem 42er hinten gefahren wird (das 42er ist das verschleißkritische Ritzel, es sei denn man ist super fit oder das Gelände flach).

Cannondale hat das Thema des Versatzes wieder ins Gespräch gebracht. Hiermit wird mehr erreicht als mit Boost. Leider ergeben sich daraus auch Inkompatibilitäten - wie immer. Mein 1996er Juchem hatte auch schon einen Versatz an der Hinterradnabe mit symmetrischer Einspeichung ;-)

Schönen Abend


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Oktober 2015)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> bestes beispiel: sony. in ein paar tagen ueber 6mio fuer ein konsolenspiel gesammelt. unglaublich[...]


Wenn Du hiermit Shenmue 3 ansprichst, dann muss man dazu auch sagen, dass es ein lange erwartetes Spiel mit riesiger Fangemeinde ist. Kickstarter wurde bei der ganzen Sache sehr gezielt von Sony "missbraucht" (siehe E3-Pressekonferenz). Und trotzdem reichen die 6.3Mio nicht...

Bei der Aktion von Last hier würde ich eher von einer Vorfinanzierung durch den Endkunden inkl. Marktrecherche sprechen. Wie weit das jetzt dem Kickstarter-Gedanken enspricht sei mal dahin gestellt. Interessanter finde ich eher den Werbeimpact durch den Newsbeitrag hier. Heute Morgen gab es nur 2 backer, mittlerweile sind es deutlich über 30.


----------



## MichiP (7. Oktober 2015)

Börnd schrieb:


> Ich übersetze mal für dich.
> 
> Es wird eine Kurbel mit 52mm Kettenlinie benötigt. Das ist Boost-Standard.
> Als Hinterradnabe braucht man eine 135x9mm Schnellspannnabe, die Achse ist beim Rahmen dabei.
> Das Hinterrad wird asymetrisch zentriert, die Felge steht dann 6mm außermittig nach links. Das sind 0,8mm bezogen auf die Speichenlänge und sollte somit auch bei Systemlaufrädern machbar sein. Dadurch ergibt sich eine schöne Kettenlinie, die den Verschleiß mindert.



super.....vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTKreischwurst (7. Oktober 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Und mal wieder der klassische Kickstarter move, etablierte firmen gehen Finanziellen Risiken aus dem weg indem sie sich ihre Produkte vom Kunden vorfinanzieren lassen.
> Ich glaube das ist nicht so ganz der Gedanke von Start-Up plattformen.


Na ja, hier handelt es sich ja doch um ein sehr extremes Bike. 64er LW, 425er Reach und 120cm Radstand bei nem Hardtail, was geht  

Möglich, dass ein paar Die-Hards nur darauf gewartet haben, endlich ein Hardtail für die WorldCup-Strecken dieser Welt kaufen zu können, aber mir ganz persönlich und wahrscheinlich den meisten Otto-Normal-Kunden ist die Kiste zu krass. Unterhalb von absolut Vollgas, von eher mittelmäßigen Fahrtechnikern wie mir pilotiert, wird das Teil ja eher sperrig werden, Kettenstreben hin oder her, so superkurz sind die jetzt ja auch wieder nicht, irgendwie muss ja noch das 29er HR rein. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es ja gut, dass ein paar Firmen auch solche Nischen bedienen . Aber verstehen kann man es dann schon, dass Sie sagen, okay wir machen ein Kickstarterprojekt draus, schon allein um mal nachzufühlen, wie viele Kisten wir davon tatsächlich los werden.


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht ganz passend zum Thema 

http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-der-last-bikes-hardtail-prototyp-im-test/


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Zur Hinterradnabe: Es wird eine ganz "normale" 135 mm Nabe für Schnellspanner benötigt. Unsere Achse ist auch 5 mm im Durchmesser, so dass nichts an der Nabe verändert werden muss.
> 
> Zum Tretlagergehäuse: Es wird ein Innenlager für BSA mit 73 mm Breite benötigt.
> 
> ...


Meine Frage nach dem Steuersatz wird hier konsequent ignoriert 
44mm mit integriertem Lager oben und externem Lager unten?


----------



## stuk (7. Oktober 2015)

das könnte mein "Winter-Spaß unkompliziert-ach ich mach es nächsten Monat sauber-Rad"-werden....


----------



## Börnd (7. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Meine Frage nach dem Steuersatz wird hier konsequent ignoriert
> 44mm mit integriertem Lager oben und externem Lager unten?



Steht doch im Text bei Kickstarter:
The FASTFORWARD uses an internal IS42/28.6/H9/K type top assembly and an external cup type EC44/40/H12/K bottom assembly. Standards are explained on the Cane Creek website. This means you can run a tapered or straight fork - the frame allows both options.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

Mir taugt auch die Möglichkeit, dann mal easy 650+ auszutesten 

Danke für den Hinweis bzgl. Steuersatz - hatte ich überlesen


----------



## H.B.O (7. Oktober 2015)

jetzt noch mit 12 zentimeterr federweg hinten und ner steckachse und schon isses perfekt . im ernst-das wär mein traum


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich blicks nicht... Was soll die asymmetrisch eingespeichte Hinterradnabe für einen Vorteil gegenüber einer Boost Nabe haben? Boost ist immerhin der neue "Standard" bei Plus... Und warum dann nicht gleich konsequenz auch bei der Kurbel?

Für mich ließt es sich so... Wer ein 29er will, der muss rumbasteln und wer 27Plus will, der muss auch rumbasteln. 

Beim Komplettbike würde es sicher nicht stören, aber solche Bikes baut man sich doch in der Regel selbst auf...


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei der Aktion von Last hier würde ich eher von einer Vorfinanzierung durch den Endkunden inkl. Marktrecherche sprechen. Wie weit das jetzt dem Kickstarter-Gedanken enspricht sei mal dahin gestellt. Interessanter finde ich eher den Werbeimpact durch den Newsbeitrag hier.[...]



Ich halts in dem Fall für angemessen. Das Projekt ist klein und Last ist jetzt nicht gerade Specialized was die Manpower und den Umsatz angeht.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rohloff konnten wir leider noch nichts herausfinden, da uns die 3D-Daten zur Kontrolle fehlen.



Bitte unbedingt klären. Wäre bei mir jetzt schon kaufentscheidend. Die passenden Bremsen hab ich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (7. Oktober 2015)

Das ging ja jetzt doch recht flott!
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2015)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Und mal wieder der klassische Kickstarter move, etablierte firmen gehen Finanziellen Risiken aus dem weg indem sie sich ihre Produkte vom Kunden vorfinanzieren lassen.


Es gibt ja hier zwei Varianten:

a) So wie es Last gemacht hat, oder
b) die Kiste wird gar nicht gebaut

Last ist eine kleine (und sympathische) Firma, die ganz sicher nicht mal eben fünf- oder sechsstellige Summen in der "Probieren wir mal was aus"-Kasse hat und es mit einem Schulterzucken abtun würde, wenn so ein Projekt nicht läuft. Wie es hier ja schon öfter geschrieben wurde: Der Rahmen ist ein eher spezieller, mit 64° Lenkwinkel und einigen Eigenheiten, die fernab einer größeren Zielgruppe liegen. Ich habe es gestern mit 399 € unterstützt und bin sehr gespannt, was aus dem Bike wird (und bin froh, dass die Jungs das Teil bauen).

edit:


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2015)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> Das ging ja jetzt doch recht flott!
> Ich bin gespannt.



Die 6 Euro hab ich noch vollgemacht


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Oktober 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> jetzt noch mit 12 zentimeterr federweg hinten und ner steckachse und schon isses perfekt . im ernst-das wär mein traum



Geht mir genauso - Hallo LAST, bitte vormerken!


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso - Hallo LAST, bitte vormerken!



Auch da kann ich mich anschließen .


----------



## EL Pablo (7. Oktober 2015)

jetzt gilts abzuwarten. ist ja schlimmer als bei canyon ;-)


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich blicks nicht... Was soll die asymmetrisch eingespeichte Hinterradnabe für einen Vorteil gegenüber einer Boost Nabe haben? Boost ist immerhin der neue "Standard" bei Plus... Und warum dann nicht gleich konsequenz auch bei der Kurbel?
> 
> Für mich ließt es sich so... Wer ein 29er will, der muss rumbasteln und wer 27Plus will, der muss auch rumbasteln.
> 
> Beim Komplettbike würde es sicher nicht stören, aber solche Bikes baut man sich doch in der Regel selbst auf...



Ich hab dir eine Grafik gebastelt, warum das Offset mehr Sinn macht, als Boost... weil man wesentlich symmetrischer einspeichen kann!

Ich hab jetzt der Einfachkeit halber beide Naben von Hope genommen bzgl. Abmessungen...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich blicks nicht... Was soll die asymmetrisch eingespeichte Hinterradnabe für einen Vorteil gegenüber einer Boost Nabe haben? Boost ist immerhin der neue "Standard" bei Plus... Und warum dann nicht gleich konsequenz auch bei der Kurbel?
> 
> Für mich ließt es sich so... Wer ein 29er will, der muss rumbasteln und wer 27Plus will, der muss auch rumbasteln.
> 
> Beim Komplettbike würde es sicher nicht stören, aber solche Bikes baut man sich doch in der Regel selbst auf...



Ist doch erklärt worden. Asymmetrisches Einspeichen bringt mehr Steifigkeit, als Boost mit "Standard-Einspeichung".


----------



## Guru (7. Oktober 2015)

Sieht das Ding geil aus! Ich brauch aber doch gar kein Hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Sieht das Ding geil aus! Ich brauch aber doch gar kein Hardtail...



Ja die Gedanken kenne ich... und ich habe gelernt sie zu ignorieren .


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ja die Gedanken kenne ich... und ich habe gelernt sie zu ignorieren .


----------



## Der Toni (7. Oktober 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Sieht das Ding geil aus! Ich brauch aber doch gar kein Hardtail...


Bist du sicher?


----------



## garbel (7. Oktober 2015)

Nabe 6 mm nach rechts und dann das KB außen montiert und die Kettenlinie passt wieder?


----------



## roundround (7. Oktober 2015)

Geiles Gerät.
Das "transparent red" aus der Kickstarter Seite... Schick schick.

Ich finde Kickstarter bei so einem extremen Bike einer kleineren Firma absolut ok.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Oktober 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ganz passend zum Thema
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-der-last-bikes-hardtail-prototyp-im-test/



Das liest sich, als hätten es die Konstrukteure selbst geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeahbikes (7. Oktober 2015)

@mw.dd Das dachte ich mir auch... und nicht zum ersten Mal. Das Enduro MTB scheint mir eher PR Agentur als Redaktion mit Verpflichtung gegenüber dem Leser.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Oktober 2015)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Fotos von den anderen Farben (Klarlack und blau)?


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist doch erklärt worden. Asymmetrisches Einspeichen bringt mehr Steifigkeit, als Boost mit "Standard-Einspeichung".



Was zu beweisen wäre!!!

Außerdem hatte ich bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass die Steifigkeit nicht ausreichend ist...

Mich stört, das es immer mehr Standards gibt die am Ende Inkompatibel sind bzw. die gar nicht erkennbar sind. Ein 135mm Laufrad, das um 6mm außermittig eingespeicht ist, ist nicht von einem normalen Laufrad unterscheidbar!!!

Fürs Plus Format ist Boost der neue Standard. Warum also ein eigenes Süppchen kochen???


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, aber du musst den Rahmen ja nicht kaufen. Die außermittige Enspeichung macht durchaus Sinn!


----------



## felixh. (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenns zu dem Rahmen noch einen Pinkbike Artikel gibt - dann geht die Zahl der Vorbesteller sicher auf 300 rauf. In UK sind Hardtails extrem beliebt derzeit...

Inzwischen sinds 54 Backer...

(und ja - Boost gehört auf die Mülltonne - außermittig macht dagegen viel Sinn).


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen wäre!!!
> 
> Außerdem hatte ich bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass die Steifigkeit nicht ausreichend ist...
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht schwer zu beweisen.
Gleichmässige Speichenspannung links/rechts heisst mehr Speichenspannung auf der Antriebsseite, ohne die andere Seite komplett zu überspannen, daher auch höhere Vorspannung auf den Speichen...

Wie schon geschrieben, wenn dir das nicht passt, kauf hald was anderes, keiner zwingt dich... ich finds sinnvoll, und freu mich auch, dass ich mein hinteres Laufrad weiterverwenden kann...


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> [...]
> Außerdem hatte ich bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass die Steifigkeit nicht ausreichend ist...[...]



Ich merke am 29er HT (dessen Hinterrad ich mit bisschen umspannen erfreulicherweise am FF weiterverwenden kann ) definitiv, dass die Laufräder quer weicher sind als die am 26er Fully (gleiche Speichenzahl).


----------



## mw.dd (7. Oktober 2015)

jeahbikes schrieb:


> @mw.dd Das dachte ich mir auch... und nicht zum ersten Mal. Das Enduro MTB scheint mir eher PR Agentur als Redaktion mit Verpflichtung gegenüber dem Leser.



Die Szene ist klein und die professionellen Akteure kennen sich untereinander. Dazu kommt, das viele als Freiberufler/Kleinstunternehmer/Tagelöhner und heute als Blogger oder Fotograf, morgen als Biketester, übermorgen als Fahrtechniktrainer oder Tourismusberater unterwegs sind. Dabei entstehen Abhängigkeiten, die Objektivität nicht direkt fördern...
Damit will ich aber nicht ausschließen, dass das Fastforward dem Schreiber von Enduro-MTB wirklich gefallen hat


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Oktober 2015)

Hmm schickes ding 
wobei ich da den seltsamen Gedanken hab ein 26rohloff hinterrad und ein 27,5vr zu verbauen 
könnte lustig sein


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rohloff konnten wir leider noch nichts herausfinden, da uns die 3D-Daten zur Kontrolle fehlen.





Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bitte unbedingt klären. Wäre bei mir jetzt schon kaufentscheidend. Die passenden Bremsen hab ich schon!



Wo seht ihr ein Problem? Hier steht doch:



JF-LAST schrieb:


> Zur Hinterradnabe: Es wird eine ganz "normale" 135 mm Nabe für Schnellspanner benötigt. Unsere Achse ist auch 5 mm im Durchmesser, so dass nichts an der Nabe verändert werden muss.



Warum sollte denn die Rohloff mit Schnellspannachse nicht passen?

Rein aus Interesse, den das wäre für mich DER Kaufgrund für den Rahmen. 


Gruss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Hmm schickes ding
> wobei ich da den seltsamen Gedanken hab ein 26rohloff hinterrad und ein 27,5vr zu verbauen
> könnte lustig sein


Ohne Plus Reifen eventuell bisschen tief im Tretlager?


----------



## garbel (7. Oktober 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Rohloff mit Schnellspannachse nicht passen?
> 
> Rein aus Interesse, den das wäre für mich DER Kaufgrund für den Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Naja, man bräuchte passende Anschläge/Ösen für die Züge und ein verschiebbares OEM Ausfallende oder ein Excenter-Tretlager wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (7. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Feine Sache. Ich mache auch mit.
> Das gerade Sitzrohr macht mir Hoffnung, das irgendwie ein Umwerfer dranpasst...



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Da passt dann der Deore DX von 1992...


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Oktober 2015)

@MalcolmX  geht scho   165kurbel..25/13 rohloff übersetzung mit BMX teilen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Oktober 2015)

Wo und wie kriegt man den Rahmen für 399€?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## adrenochrom (7. Oktober 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1413835557/fastforward-enduro-mountain-bike-hard-tail-by-last
in 02 bzs 03/2016


----------



## Biost0ne (7. Oktober 2015)

dann kann man aber ja nicht mal die neue 11 fach von sihmano fahren wegen der kettenlinie oder ? (8000)


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

Die neue Shimano gibt's auch als Boost Variante (Kurbel).
Hintenrum ändert sich ja sowieso nix am Antrieb selber...


----------



## olsche (7. Oktober 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Naja, man bräuchte passende Anschläge/Ösen für die Züge und ein verschiebbares OEM Ausfallende oder ein Excenter-Tretlager wären auch nicht schlecht.


Oder einen Kettenspanner am Schaltauge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Naja, man bräuchte passende Anschläge/Ösen für die Züge und ein verschiebbares OEM Ausfallende oder ein Excenter-Tretlager wären auch nicht schlecht.


Die Frage bezog sich doch speziell auf die Nabe und den Achsstandard. 

Aber: 
Anschläge brauchst Du für die ExBox keine. 
Die Ösen sind frei, da angeschraubt. Das bekommt man hin. 
Exzenter-Tretlager? Der Rahmen hat einen integrierten Spanner für Singlespeed. Das sollte für die Rohloff sicher passen. Eventuell noch ein Halflink zum Spannbereich vergrößern.


----------



## kashamaruch (7. Oktober 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr ein Problem? Hier steht doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird eine Rohloff-Nabe verbaut, verringert sich durch die Asymmetrische Einspeichung die Laufradsteifigkeit, da sie ja schon symmetrische Flansche hat.


----------



## Freak35 (7. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Zur Hinterradnabe: Es wird eine ganz "normale" 135 mm Nabe für Schnellspanner benötigt. Unsere Achse ist auch 5 mm im Durchmesser, so dass nichts an der Nabe verändert werden muss.
> 
> Zum Tretlagergehäuse: Es wird ein Innenlager für BSA mit 73 mm Breite benötigt.
> 
> ...



Erstmal ein rießen Lob an Euch! Was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt ist echt super! Ein extrem geiles Hardtail! 

Aber wieso habt Ihr hinten keine richtige Steckachse (z.B. 142x12mm - X-12) verbaut?
Wäre doch leichter und steifer, robuster gewesen?

Könnt Ihr zu dieser Entscheidung bitte ein Statement abgeben?


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2015)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Wird eine Rohloff-Nabe verbaut, verringert sich durch die Asymmetrische Einspeichung die Laufradsteifigkeit, da sie ja schon symmetrische Flansche hat.


Jetzt komm aber... Das war ironisch gemeint, oder?


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2015)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Erstmal ein rießen Lob an Euch! Was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt ist echt super! Ein extrem geiles Hardtail!
> 
> Aber wieso habt Ihr hinten keine richtige Steckachse (z.B. 142x12mm - X-12) verbaut?
> Wäre doch leichter und steifer, robuster gewesen?
> ...


Um Singlespeed möglich zu machen? Und weil ein Hardtail an sich bereits steif genug ist?


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Um Singlespeed möglich zu machen? Und weil ein Hardtail an sich bereits steif genug ist?



Und weils billiger ist (Fertigung + ggf. Lizenzkosten falls es wirkl. x12 sein soll) . Ich sehe in der jetzigen Lösung auch eher Vorteile als Nachteile. Für Leute die nichts mit Singlespeedrädern zutun hatten isses vllt. ungewöhnlicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (7. Oktober 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen wäre!!!
> 
> Außerdem hatte ich bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass die Steifigkeit nicht ausreichend ist...
> 
> ...



Das geht mir genauso. Nervt einfach nur noch die ganzen "Standards". Hier kann ich dann nicht mal nen Systemlaufradsatz kaufen, ohne das ich noch rumfriemeln muss.


----------



## Kadauz (7. Oktober 2015)

Mit x12 Achse + die Möglichkeit "normale" Laufräder zu fahren, wäre es interessant für mich gewesen. So leider nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

Systemlaufräder sind ohnehin eine Pest...


----------



## H.B.O (7. Oktober 2015)

rohloff ? viel zu viel ungefederte masse..hihi


----------



## Deleted 58680 (7. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schicker Rahmen, finde ich durchaus interessant. Schade um den Schnellspanner hinten.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Oktober 2015)

Was soll denn der Rahmen in L bzw.XL wiegen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Oktober 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Rohloff mit Schnellspannachse nicht passen?
> Rein aus Interesse, den das wäre für mich DER Kaufgrund für den Rahmen.


Rohloff mit Schnellspannachse passt, klar, aber wie steht's um die Drehmomentabstützung der Nabe (besonders wenn die Kette nachgespannt wird)? Das sehe ich als Knackpunkt.



garbel schrieb:


> Excenter-Tretlager


Lieber nicht. Ist längerfristig weniger haltbar und unnötig teuer.

Da finde ich was Flexibilität angeht die Lösung von 2soulcycles immer noch am besten. Jeder kann sich verbauen was er oder sie will.








olsche schrieb:


> Oder einen Kettenspanner am Schaltauge...


Ist halt bei ner Rohloff immer die am wenigsten elegante Lösung. Da der Rahmen aber über eine ISCG Aufnahme verfügt kann man auch da die Kette fix (ohne Feder und Rückschlag) mit einer Rolle spannen. Dann wird auch noch das Kettenblatt besser umschlossen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Oktober 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Die Ösen sind frei, da angeschraubt.


Ach ja, die Leitungsführung für eine Rohloff ist an der Kettenstrebe scheinbar nicht möglich, da hier ensprechende Ösen fehlen. Es müsste als leider etwas gebastelt werden. Ich hoffe da ändert sich noch was dran! Bittebitte!
Alternativ ist die Montage zusammen mit der Bremsleitung über die Sattelstrebe sicherlich auch nicht gerade elegant gelöst.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Rohloff mit Schnellspannachse passt, klar, aber wie steht's um die Drehmomentabstützung der Nabe (besonders wenn die Kette nachgespannt wird)? Das sehe ich als Knackpunkt.



Stimmt. Falls keine der unzähligen Rohstoff Lösungen passt muss man sich eventuell wohl was einfallen lassen. Ist aber sicher lösbar.

Schaltzüge über Kettenstrebe hatte ich mal mit zwei schwarzen Kabelbindern gelöst. War eigentlich sehr unauffällig.


----------



## Nordwandclimber (7. Oktober 2015)

So, jetzt wollen schon 61 Leute den Rahmen.
Als ich heute morgen das Projekt unterstützt habe waren es 31....
Ich finde das Teil gut und freue mich darauf. 2-fach wird irgendwie funktionieren und die 6mm Versatz am HR sind für mich nicht das Thema.
Zur Farbe: Nach Rückfrage soll das grün etwas heller als im Video ausfallen da die Rahmen vor dem Pulvern noch poliert werden.
Vielleicht muss ich doch mal 650B+ ausprobiren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Oktober 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Falls keine der unzähligen Rohstoff Lösungen passt muss man sich eventuell wohl was einfallen lassen. Ist aber sicher lösbar


Ja, lösbar ist alles. Schön wäre aber eine direkt integrierte und elegante Lösung. Ich verweise wieder auf 2soulcycles. Da wurde an scheinbar alles gedacht (außer den Preis). 



Night-Mare schrieb:


> Schaltzüge über Kettenstrebe hatte ich mal mit zwei schwarzen Kabelbindern gelöst.


 Sowas könnte ich nicht...da bekäme ich irgend eine Art von Krampfanfall oder so.


----------



## Biost0ne (7. Oktober 2015)

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ?!

Man braucht nur Boost kurbeln und das laufrad muss asymetrisch zentriert werden und sonst kann man alles fahren vom alten bike quasi übernehmen ?


----------



## Nordwandclimber (7. Oktober 2015)

So interpretiere ich das....wobei ob 2-fach funktioniert muss man schauen. 1-fach Kurbel sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.


----------



## kashamaruch (7. Oktober 2015)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Jetzt komm aber... Das war ironisch gemeint, oder?



Nö, leider keine Ironie sondern reine Physik. Die Rohloff-Nabe ist in einem normalen Symmetrischen Rahmen sinnvoll, da die Flansche symmetrisch angeordnet sind. Zentriert man nun die Felge aus der Mitte heraus, dann bekommt man genau das, was man durch den asymmetrischen Hinterbau vermeiden will: eine asymmetrische Einspeichung, die das Laufrad (zumindest einseitig) weniger steif macht.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Oktober 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Sowas könnte ich nicht...da bekäme ich irgend eine Art von Krampfanfall oder so.



Wenn Du in meine Galerie schaust findest Du zwei mögliche Lösungen.
1. Wie gesagt mit Kabelbinder. Ich hatte so bei einem Carbonrahmen mangels anderer Möglichkeiten sogar eine Lösung mit interner Ansteuerung gelöst, das hat bei mir keine Probleme gemacht und war nahezu unsichtbar. Sorry, aber wenn ich mir dagegen die Standardlösung von Rohloff mit dem riesen Gegenhalter anschaue bekomme ich Krämpfe... 
2. Für mein Niner habe ich mir Zuganschläge bestellt und anlöten lassen. Den Last Rahmen kannst ja unlackiert bekommen. Das Löten hat bei mir der Pulverer gemacht.



kashamaruch schrieb:


> Nö, leider keine Ironie sondern reine Physik. Die Rohloff-Nabe ist in einem normalen Symmetrischen Rahmen sinnvoll, da die Flansche symmetrisch angeordnet sind. Zentriert man nun die Felge aus der Mitte heraus, dann bekommt man genau das, was man durch den asymmetrischen Hinterbau vermeiden will: eine asymmetrische Einspeichung, die das Laufrad (zumindest einseitig) weniger steif macht.



Stimmt alles, bedeutet aber nur: Rohloff HR plus Last Rahmen ist in etwa so “wenig“ steif wie ein normales Bike. Wenn Du wirklich meinst, Du merkst den Unterschied nimmst Du eben eine asymmetrische Felge. Finde ich wirklich kein Ding.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Oktober 2015)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> eine asymmetrische Einspeichung, die das Laufrad (zumindest einseitig) weniger steif macht.



Wobei ich hier behaupten würde, dass die asymmetrische Einspeichung und die Boostkurbel dadurch zustande gekommen ist, um mehr Reifenfreiheit (bei passender Kettenlinie) gewährleisten zu können. Sonst wirds sehr schnell sehr eng bei Reifen, Kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> [...] Last ist eine kleine (und sympathische) Firma, die ganz sicher nicht mal eben fünf- oder sechsstellige Summen in der "Probieren wir mal was aus"-Kasse hat und es mit einem Schulterzucken abtun würde, wenn so ein Projekt nicht läuft. [...]


Dazu äußern sie sich ja auch selbst auf Kickstarter:


> Being one of the smaller rider owned companies, our resources are limited. Currently we are working towards the upcoming launch of our new enduro full suspension bikes, so that our resources are focused on these. Running the campaign on Kickstarter will reduce the financial risk, as we will know how many frames we need to produce and in which sizes. We share the benefit with you by offering lower prices and more choice. Riding the prototypes and getting so much positive feedback on them (Thanks for that!), we decided it would be a shame to delay or cancel this project.


Seems legit to me


----------



## Caese (7. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Zur Hinterradnabe: Es wird eine ganz "normale" 135 mm Nabe für Schnellspanner benötigt. Unsere Achse ist auch 5 mm im Durchmesser, so dass nichts an der Nabe verändert werden muss.



und ich muss trotzdem nochmal ganz dumm fragen: Passt da JEDE 135er Nabe rein? Also auch die klassische Hope mit 135er Breite und 10 mm - wie diese? 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Steckachse-10x135-HR-Nabe-p26971/


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja, sofern Schnellspanner dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbyAIC (7. Oktober 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> und ich muss trotzdem nochmal ganz dumm fragen: Passt da JEDE 135er Nabe rein? Also auch die klassische Hope mit 135er Breite und 10 mm - wie diese?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Steckachse-10x135-HR-Nabe-p26971/



Die Nabe müsste so aussehen wie diese (siehe Endkappen) . Ob bei Hope in dem Fall Achse und Endkappen getauscht werden müssen, kann ich aus dem Kopf nicht sagen

http://www.mantel.com/de/hope-evo-pro-2-satz-40t?spec[]=175&spec[]=2599&spec[]=3329&spec[]=3698&spec[]=3695&gclid=CjwKEAjwhdOwBRDFsYTfhvzX1hYSJAAfCUcLQGHY62R__tqwk8tMpN-XIeIi9SduICQO2fTvtXUOphoCwIHw_wcB


die geht z.B. - auch wenn ich jetzt nicht der centerlock fan bin 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ck-fuer-Schnellspannachse-Modell-2016-p43967/


----------



## JF-LAST (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Forum,

wir sind echt gestoked wie die Aktion ab ging in den letzten anderthalb Tagen! Mit dem Ausmaß hätten wir so schnell nicht gerechnet. Unter den Unterstützern sind viele von Euch, danke!

Viele hatten nach dem Thema Umwerfermontage gefragt. Ein Shimano Sideswing Umwerfer mit Low Clamp Option passt, FDM8020. Die XT Kurbel in zweifach, mit Boost Kettenline, bis 36T, FCM8000 passt auch. 

Für die Zugverlegung werden die Einfach-Kabelführungen am Unterrohr abgeschraubt und durch Zweifach-Führungen ersetzt. Einen Zuggegenhalter brauchts für die Sideswing Umwerfer nicht.

JF


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST
Bitte auch noch Infos über Rohloff-Einbauoptionen!


----------



## kashamaruch (8. Oktober 2015)

durch das Steuerrohr mit 42mm oben (also voll integriert, glaube ich) passen leider keine Gabeln mit fettem 1,5" Schaft, oder?


----------



## JDEM (8. Oktober 2015)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> durch das Steuerrohr mit 42mm oben (also voll integriert, glaube ich) passen leider keine Gabeln mit fettem 1,5" Schaft, oder?


 
Gibt eh keine passende Gabel mit 1.5 Schaft für das Rad, daher logisch das ganze konsequent auf tapered auszulegen.

Und bitte das ganze nicht durch irgendwelche Sonderlösungen für Rohloff verkomplizieren (nicht böse gemeint)!


----------



## bs99 (8. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST 
Habt ihr irgendwo Farbmuster für die Lackoptionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbieber (8. Oktober 2015)

gibt es schone eine Info bez. Sattelstützendurchmesser? Oder hab ich das nur überlesen?


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Oktober 2015)

With a seat tube diameter of 31,6 mm, the FASTFORWARD is ready for common dropper posts .....

Und bitte nicht durch Rohloff verkomplizieren!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> @JF-LAST
> Habt ihr irgendwo Farbmuster für die Lackoptionen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Wie ist das mit dem glänzenden Last-Decal auf dem Unterrohr gelöst? Ist das ein Aufkleber? Finde glänzend auf matt, wenn es so dezent gemacht ist wie hier, immer sehr schön anzusehen, wäre schade, wenn das nur ein Aufkleber ist. Wie werden die Decals bei den glänzenden Farboptionen aussehen?

Wäre auch gegen irgendwelche Rohloff-Sonderlösungen.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> @JF-LAST
> Habt ihr irgendwo Farbmuster für die Lackoptionen?


Hihi du auch noch?


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Oktober 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> und ich muss trotzdem nochmal ganz dumm fragen: Passt da JEDE 135er Nabe rein? Also auch die klassische Hope mit 135er Breite und 10 mm - wie diese?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Steckachse-10x135-HR-Nabe-p26971/


Ich würd diese hier nehmen 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-2-Evo-Disc-6-Loch-Schnellspanner-10x135-HR-Nabe-p26969/
bei der erst geposteten passt die Achse vom Rahmen (Schnellspannerersatz) dann nicht, uns was hält dann das Schaltauge?


----------



## bs99 (8. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Hihi du auch noch?


Hab mich entschieden, der Versuchung zu widerstehen.
Ich denke, dass mir das trotz 27,5+Hinterreifen hinten zu hart wird.
Außerdem ist das Ding mit 475mm reach nur einen Zentimeter Länger als mein Enduro, da hätte ich doch gerne etwas mehr um einen 30er oder 40er Vorbau fahren zu können.

Also auf ein shorttravel Fully mit lustiger Geometrie sparen....


----------



## denis0082 (8. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Rad, leider ist der self-made Drive Train-Standard (Boost-Kurbel und asymmetr. 135mm Achse?) für mich ein Dealbreaker. So einen Spaß-Rahmen könnte man doch super an Leute verkaufen, die schon ein oder zwei Bikes in der Garage haben und nach einer guten Gelegenheit suchen, ihre über die Zeit gesammelten "Restkomponenten" sinnvoll einzusetzen. Aber wenn ich dann schon gleich damit anfangen muss ein exotisches Hinterrad zusammenzustellen und auf besondere Art und Weise einspeichen zu lassen... Nee danke. Das wäre doch bestimmt mit "Standard" 142mm-Achse auch zu verwirklichen gewesen, selbst wenn die Kettenstreben dann meinetwegen minimal länger werden und die Reifenfreiheit bei B+ dann auf 2,8" begrenzt ist. Super Steifigkeiten sind doch für so ein Spaßrad (meiner Meinung nach) nicht kriegsentscheidend, es wird ja wohl eher keine Wettkampfmaschine.

Ich verstehe natürlich, dass ihr als Technikbegeisterte gerne mal was neues beitragen wollt (_add some new ideas to this bike category_), aber ich denke die Zielgruppe wird so unnötig beschränkt.


----------



## bs99 (8. Oktober 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, leider ist der self-made Drive Train-Standard (Boost-Kurbel und asymmetr. 135mm Achse?) für mich ein Dealbreaker. So einen Spaß-Rahmen könnte man doch super an Leute verkaufen, die schon ein oder zwei Bikes in der Garage haben und nach einer guten Gelegenheit suchen, ihre über die Zeit gesammelten "Restkomponenten" sinnvoll einzusetzen. Aber wenn ich dann schon gleich damit anfangen muss ein exotisches Hinterrad zusammenzustellen und auf besondere Art und Weise einspeichen zu lassen... Nee danke. Das wäre doch bestimmt mit "Standard" 142mm-Achse auch zu verwirklichen gewesen, selbst wenn die Kettenstreben dann meinetwegen minimal länger werden und die Reifenfreiheit bei B+ dann auf 2,8" begrenzt ist. Super Steifigkeiten sind doch für so ein Spaßrad (meiner Meinung nach) nicht kriegsentscheidend, es wird ja wohl eher keine Wettkampfmaschine.
> 
> Ich verstehe natürlich, dass ihr als Technikbegeisterte gerne mal was neues beitragen wollt (_add some new ideas to this bike category_), aber ich denke die Zielgruppe wird so unnötig beschränkt.



Es wurde da mit minimalstem Aufwand ein sehr gutes Ergebnis erzielt.
Hinterrad symetrisch einspeichen gab es schon beim alten Demo, und als Kurbel passt die neue XT.
Und laterale (Laufrad)-Steifigkeit ist gerade bei so einem Spaßgerät in 29" wichtig, das fährt man auch ein wenig übers Hinterrad.


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Oktober 2015)

Kann deine Denkweise ja verstehen, aber wenn du die Teile sowieso schon rumliegen hast, dann nimm halt die 50Euro fürs Neu zentrieren des Hinterrads in die Hand (selber machen geht sicherlich auch!).... und die 1-Fach Kettenlinie müsste durch Spacer realisierbar sein. 

Der Preis für das hier gebotene ist mehr alsheiß (was kostet nochmal ein btr ranger ?) da nehme ich die Lösung gerne an.

Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Oktober 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, leider ist der self-made Drive Train-Standard (Boost-Kurbel und asymmetr. 135mm Achse?) für mich ein Dealbreaker. So einen Spaß-Rahmen könnte man doch super an Leute verkaufen, die schon ein oder zwei Bikes in der Garage haben und nach einer guten Gelegenheit suchen, ihre über die Zeit gesammelten "Restkomponenten" sinnvoll einzusetzen. Aber wenn ich dann schon gleich damit anfangen muss ein exotisches Hinterrad zusammenzustellen und auf besondere Art und Weise einspeichen zu lassen... Nee danke. Das wäre doch bestimmt mit "Standard" 142mm-Achse auch zu verwirklichen gewesen, selbst wenn die Kettenstreben dann meinetwegen minimal länger werden und die Reifenfreiheit bei B+ dann auf 2,8" begrenzt ist. Super Steifigkeiten sind doch für so ein Spaßrad (meiner Meinung nach) nicht kriegsentscheidend, es wird ja wohl eher keine Wettkampfmaschine.
> 
> Ich verstehe natürlich, dass ihr als Technikbegeisterte gerne mal was neues beitragen wollt (_add some new ideas to this bike category_), aber ich denke die Zielgruppe wird so unnötig beschränkt.


Offensichtlich ist die Zielgruppe gross genug, die Finanzierung bei Kickstarter ist ja bereits durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (8. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden, der Versuchung zu widerstehen.
> Ich denke, dass mir das trotz 27,5+Hinterreifen hinten zu hart wird.
> Außerdem ist das Ding mit 475mm reach nur einen Zentimeter Länger als mein Enduro, da hätte ich doch gerne etwas mehr um einen 30er oder 40er Vorbau fahren zu können.
> 
> Also auf ein shorttravel Fully mit lustiger Geometrie sparen....


475mm Reach aber bei einem sehr hohen Stack 
rechne das mal mit dem Winkelsatz auf den Stack deines Enduros zurück


----------



## bs99 (8. Oktober 2015)

Der Stack vom Enduro ist 655 und damit 1mm mehr als beim Last


----------



## -Wally- (8. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden, der Versuchung zu widerstehen.
> Ich denke, dass mir das trotz 27,5+Hinterreifen hinten zu hart wird.
> Außerdem ist das Ding mit 475mm reach nur einen Zentimeter Länger als mein Enduro, da hätte ich doch gerne etwas mehr um einen 30er oder 40er Vorbau fahren zu können.
> 
> Also auf ein shorttravel Fully mit lustiger Geometrie sparen....



Ernsthaft? Überlegt hatte ich auch schonmal wie sich so eine Lösung mit einem 27,5+ nur am Heck fahren würde, dazu kommt halt noch die Frage nach der Grundsteifigkeit des Rahmens. Ich bin schon Stahlrahmen gefahren die nichts, aber auch garnichts von dem Kompfort spüren ließen der Stahlrahmen oft nachgesagt wird, was aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht hat...Überlege gerade ernsthaft das mal zu probieren.
Darf ich nach Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge fragen? Ich mags eigentlich kompakt und verspielt überlege aber ob bei so einem Bike nicht auch das XL was wäre ->(195cm/89cm).


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Oktober 2015)

27.5" am Heck kombiniert mit Procore könnte ich mir gut vorstellen als Upgrade, wenn das Bike grundsätzlich fein geht


----------



## mamu89 (8. Oktober 2015)

war sowieso auf der suche nach so einem HT, da kam das Teil gerade gelegen 
allerdings bin ich mir bei der größe noch unschlüssig... tendiere zwischen L und XL (1,86 + 89SL)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2015)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Überlegt hatte ich auch schonmal wie sich so eine Lösung mit einem 27,5+ nur am Heck fahren würde, dazu kommt halt noch die Frage nach der Grundsteifigkeit des Rahmens. Ich bin schon Stahlrahmen gefahren die nichts, aber auch garnichts von dem Kompfort spüren ließen der Stahlrahmen oft nachgesagt wird, was aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht hat...Überlege gerade ernsthaft das mal zu probieren.
> Darf ich nach Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge fragen? Ich mags eigentlich kompakt und verspielt überlege aber ob bei so einem Bike nicht auch das XL was wäre ->(195cm/89cm).


ich bin den L Prototypen gefahren, das ging schon, aber habe trotzdem XL bestellt. Ich bin selber 190, bei 93er scchrittlänge. Vielleicht hilft dir die Info


----------



## bs99 (8. Oktober 2015)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Überlegt hatte ich auch schonmal wie sich so eine Lösung mit einem 27,5+ nur am Heck fahren würde, dazu kommt halt noch die Frage nach der Grundsteifigkeit des Rahmens. Ich bin schon Stahlrahmen gefahren die nichts, aber auch garnichts von dem Kompfort spüren ließen der Stahlrahmen oft nachgesagt wird, was aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht hat...Überlege gerade ernsthaft das mal zu probieren.
> Darf ich nach Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge fragen? Ich mags eigentlich kompakt und verspielt überlege aber ob bei so einem Bike nicht auch das XL was wäre ->(195cm/89cm).



Bin 194/94SL und fahre das Speci Enduro in XL (465 reach, 655 stack, 0° 60mm Vorbau).
Ich hatte auch ein Kona Taro, da habe ich den Fehler gemacht dass ich das L mit ca. 450mm reach genommen habe, das bin ich mit 80er Vorbau gefahren und es fühlte sich immer noch nicht "richtig" an.
Bei deiner Torsolänge bist du 100%ig ein XL-Fahrer.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Oktober 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ich bin den L Prototypen gefahren, das ging schon, aber habe trotzdem XL bestellt. Ich bin selber 190, bei 93er scchrittlänge. Vielleicht hilft dir die Info


Ist wohl auch Geschmackssache.
Ich persönlich werde bei denselben Abmessungen zu 100% das L bestellen... ich hätte irgendwie ein Problem damit, wenn mein Hardtail einen längeren Radstand hat als mein Downhiller... und ein 50mm Vorbau hilft auch, den Druck am Vorderrad beizubehalten...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Oktober 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ich bin den L Prototypen gefahren, das ging schon, aber habe trotzdem XL bestellt. Ich bin selber 190, bei 93er scchrittlänge. Vielleicht hilft dir die Info


Danke, bis auf 3cm Differenz (bin 193) trifft das ziemlich auf mich zu. Bestärkt mich darin, XL zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (8. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST

1. Ist für die Hinterrad Nabe auch 135x10mm ok, oder muss es zwingend eine 5mm Achse sein?

2. Und zur Kettenstrebenlänge: 426mm ist beim 29" realisierbar? Auch mit den 2.5" Minions, die Ihr im Prototypen hattet? Oder muss ich da doch länger gehen?

Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Danke, bis auf 3cm Differenz (bin 193) trifft das ziemlich auf mich zu. Bestärkt mich darin, XL zu fahren


 
Ich (202) finde XL ziemlich kurz (es ist kürzer als meine Fanes), und auch flach.
Ich hoffe das Sitzrohr hält eine 440er Reverb mit 10cm Einsteckmaß.
An sich bräuchte ich ein XXL, aber was solls  ...ich werde damit weder Bikepark noch Touren fahren. Mehr so Eisdiele.

Mein Trailfully hat denselben Reach aber 66er Lenkwinkel, das ist "verspielt" genug für mich, mit 45er Vorbau. Sollte also irgendwie als 29er HT dann auch gehen.


----------



## culoduro (8. Oktober 2015)

ach, und noch eine Frage an @JF-LAST :
ich komme mit den angegebenen Geo Daten bei bikegeo.muha.cc nicht auf die 450mm reach beim Large (siehe unten). Eher auf 463mm. (Das Oberrohr habe ich mal geschätzt. Die rechte Geo ist für die Gabel mit 25% Sag).

Ich  hätte gerne einen 470mm reach - greife ich da eher beim L oder beim XL zu?


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2015)

Kennt nun jemand die Rahmengewichte?


----------



## MichiP (8. Oktober 2015)

Noch mal zum Verständnis, wenn ich die Hinterradnabe nicht asymmetrisch einspeichen lasse sondern so wie 08/15,was passiert dann?

Kettenlinie wird nicht harmonisch sein, Schaltperformance? Kette streift am Reifen? Einschränkung beim Kettenblatt? (1-Fach)
Ein Loch tut sich auf und ich werde in der Unendlichkeit des Seins verschwinden?

Danke und Grüße

Michi


----------



## Downhillrider (8. Oktober 2015)

dann steht deine Felge nicht mittig im Rahmenheck, was sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (8. Oktober 2015)

Mit breiten Reifen wirds auf der einen Seite eng, mit schmalen Reifen diesbzgl. kein Problem. 
Desweiteren stehen die beiden Laufräder dann halt nicht genau in einer Ebene, das Kurvenverhalten wird linksrum marginal anders als rechtsrum sein. Durch Toleranzen (Einspeichen + Rahmenbau) wird man den Effekt aber wahrscheinlich eh schon bei vielen Bikes die unterwegs sind in der Größenordnung von wenigen mm haben...


----------



## mamu89 (8. Oktober 2015)

mal ne frage zur gabel: brauch ich für 650b+ unbedingt ne boost gabel mit 110mm, oder kann ich einfach ne 29er gabel nehmen?


----------



## JDEM (8. Oktober 2015)

In Fox 34 und Pike 29" Gabeln passen 2.8er Reifen rein.


----------



## mamu89 (8. Oktober 2015)

und 3" nicht?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ist wohl auch Geschmackssache.
> Ich persönlich werde bei denselben Abmessungen zu 100% das L bestellen... ich hätte irgendwie ein Problem damit, wenn mein Hardtail einen längeren Radstand hat als mein Downhiller... und ein 50mm Vorbau hilft auch, den Druck am Vorderrad beizubehalten...


klar ist das Geschmackssache, wie so vieles im Leben. Ob das Dingen nun länger als mein DHler ist..., mir ist das wurscht. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich lieber einen kurzen Vorbau dranschraube als Länge durch einen langen Vorbau zu generieren.


Freesoul schrieb:


> Danke, bis auf 3cm Differenz (bin 193) trifft das ziemlich auf mich zu. Bestärkt mich darin, XL zu fahren


Du bist das Herb ja auch in L gefahren und passte, oder? Das L Hardtail fühlte sich ähnlich an was die Größe angeht. Das Coal kaufe ich auch in XL, ich denke das passt mir dann auch besser.


----------



## -Wally- (8. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Bin 194/94SL und fahre das Speci Enduro in XL (465 reach, 655 stack, 0° 60mm Vorbau).
> Ich hatte auch ein Kona Taro, da habe ich den Fehler gemacht dass ich das L mit ca. 450mm reach genommen habe, das bin ich mit 80er Vorbau gefahren und es fühlte sich immer noch nicht "richtig" an.
> Bei deiner Torsolänge bist du 100%ig ein XL-Fahrer.




Danke für die Info! Ich selbst hatte mal ein XL Stumpjumper, war okay, bis es mir geklaut wurde. Dann ein XL Enduro. War für Touren okay, aber im technischen Gelände hab ich mich damit nie so richtig wohl gefühlt. Habs auf meine seltsamen Abmessungen mit kurzen Beinen und langem Torso geschoben. Hab den XL Rahen verkauft und auf einen L gewechselt, hab mich damit immer wohl gefühlt, fahre jetzt ein ICB in L und ein Stumpy ebenfalls in L und die machen ordentlich Spaß, vorallem weil die Rahmen recht tief sind, aber bei einem zu kurzen Vorbau merke ich dann doch, dass das dem Grip nicht gut tut, mit 50-60mm gehts aber optimal. Ich wollte aber auch keinen Rahmen mit mehr als 500mm Sitzrohr. Das wäre beim FastForward ja noch gegeben, wenn man das ganze dann mit einem 35er Vorbau fahren könnte, wärs geil und je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto weniger Schiss hab ich, dass der Reach zu lang sein könnte...ICB ist ja knapp unter 450, Stumpi knapp drüber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Aber interessant, dass sich hier mehrere Leute wegen der Größe melden.


----------



## bs99 (8. Oktober 2015)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Ich selbst hatte mal ein XL Stumpjumper, war okay, bis es mir geklaut wurde. Dann ein XL Enduro. War für Touren okay, aber im technischen Gelände hab ich mich damit nie so richtig wohl gefühlt. Habs auf meine seltsamen Abmessungen mit kurzen Beinen und langem Torso geschoben. Hab den XL Rahen verkauft und auf einen L gewechselt, hab mich damit immer wohl gefühlt, fahre jetzt ein ICB in L und ein Stumpy ebenfalls in L und die machen ordentlich Spaß, vorallem weil die Rahmen recht tief sind, aber bei einem zu kurzen Vorbau merke ich dann doch, dass das dem Grip nicht gut tut, mit 50-60mm gehts aber optimal. Ich wollte aber auch keinen Rahmen mit mehr als 500mm Sitzrohr. Das wäre beim FastForward ja noch gegeben, wenn man das ganze dann mit einem 35er Vorbau fahren könnte, wärs geil und je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto weniger Schiss hab ich, dass der Reach zu lang sein könnte...ICB ist ja knapp unter 450, Stumpi knapp drüber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> Aber interessant, dass sich hier mehrere Leute wegen der Größe melden.


Wenn du beim Stumpy in L mit einem Vorbau <50mm Probleme mit dem Vorderradgrip bekommst, wird das beim XL Last mit 64° Lenkwinkel und 35er Vorbau noch viel schlimmer.
Ferndiagnose: du hast eine zu passive oder zu weit nach hinten verlagerte Fahrposition, müsstest dein Gewicht weiter nach vorne bringen => "attack position":





Das erklärt auch warum dir die XL Rahmen nicht so gefallen haben, die sind im technischen vermutlich mehr "mit dir" gefahren als du mit ihnen, obwohl es eigentlich die "richtige" Größe wäre.
Überleg mal, wer wenn nicht einer mit deiner Größe sollte denn sonst einen XL fahren?


----------



## reflux (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin noch sehr am zögern mit der Bestellung, da ich es absolut mit der Größe nicht einschätzen kann. Bin 1,89 mit 92er schritt. Mein radon slide 160 fahre ich in 22" und mit 45mm Vorbau - würde Vlt mal zum testen auf 30 gehen. Argon am fahre ich in L mit sehr weit ausgezogener Stütze, kleinem spacerturm und 30mm Riser.
Gefühlt würd ich XL ordern , hab aber doch Angst,dass es zu lang ist und beim L eher Sorge wegen der Höhe

Was sagt denn @JF-LAST ?


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. Oktober 2015)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> irgendwelche Sonderlösungen für Rohloff verkomplizieren


Ist ja gut. Mir würde es ja reichen, wenn man die Leitungen vernünftig verlegen kann und das Drehmoment der Rohloff abgestützt werden kann (dass es auch zulässig ist).
Aber in gewisser Hinsicht sind die jetzigen Ausfallenden ja auch schon eine Sonderlösung und ich vermute es gibt mehr Leute die den Rahmen gerne mit Rohloff als SSP aufbauen würden.


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. Oktober 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Gefühlt würd ich XL ordern , hab aber doch Angst,dass es zu lang ist und beim L eher Sorge wegen der Höhe


Probier's halt aus. Bestellen kannst du ja schon mal. Größe und Farbe musst du ja erst später bestimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (8. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Stumpy in L mit einem Vorbau <50mm Probleme mit dem Vorderradgrip bekommst, wird das beim XL Last mit 64° Lenkwinkel und 35er Vorbau noch viel schlimmer.
> Ferndiagnose: du hast eine zu passive oder zu weit nach hinten verlagerte Fahrposition, müsstest dein Gewicht weiter nach vorne bringen => "attack position":
> 
> Das erklärt auch warum dir die XL Rahmen nicht so gefallen haben, die sind im technischen vermutlich mehr "mit dir" gefahren als du mit ihnen, obwohl es eigentlich die "richtige" Größe wäre.
> Überleg mal, wer wenn nicht einer mit deiner Größe sollte denn sonst einen XL fahren?



Danke für die Ermutigung!  Naja...bin mein Stumpi erst kürzlich mal wieder mit einem 35er Vorbau gefahren, das geht schon, wenn mans wirklich aktiv durch die Gegend drückt, dann hab ich auch keine wirklichen Probleme mit dem Grip, aber es gibt doch Situationen, wo es sich dann doch etwas knapp anfühlt, da läufts mit einem 50er dann angenehmer. Sowas wie ne Kackstuhlhaltung hab ich mir spätestens mit dem ICB komplett abgewöhnt, dass kann durch die flache Front dann dann nämlich auch schon mal zickig werden. In "attack position" hingegen fährts eigentlich fast von alleine überall runter und drüber, wenn man es denn lässt. Irgendwie hab ich solche flachen Geos schätzen gelernt.
Ich werd nochmal grübeln ob so ein Hardtail wirlich sein muss, aber es reizt schon für die flotte Runde durchs Unterholz.


----------



## MichiP (8. Oktober 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mit breiten Reifen wirds auf der einen Seite eng, mit schmalen Reifen diesbzgl. kein Problem.
> Desweiteren stehen die beiden Laufräder dann halt nicht genau in einer Ebene, das Kurvenverhalten wird linksrum marginal anders als rechtsrum sein. Durch Toleranzen (Einspeichen + Rahmenbau) wird man den Effekt aber wahrscheinlich eh schon bei vielen Bikes die unterwegs sind in der Größenordnung von wenigen mm haben...



Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## JF-LAST (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie fast schon üblich, abends ne Runde Updates und Antworten bzw. Nicht-Antworten (mit einer solchen geht es direkt los):

1) Rohloff. Noch keine Infos.

2) 1.5" Gabeln passen nicht.

3) Beispielfotos von den Sonderfarben sind jetzt Online.

4) Die Seriendecals sind noch nicht fertig. Es werden Aufkleber über dem Lack sein.

5) Als Hinterradnabe kann auch eine Nabe mit 10 mm Achse gefahren werden, wenn:

	  Variante 1: Achse plus Mutter verwendet wird und kein Schaltauge, also Singlespeed.

	  Variante 2: Das Schaltauge aufgebohrt wird und selbständig das passende M10 Gewinde eingebracht wird.

6) Geometrie: Unsere Geo wird so wie angegeben - natürlich in den üblichen Toleranzen. Wenn ein Geo-Rechner aus dem Web etwas anderes angibt, so kann ich das leider nicht nachvollziehen. 470 ist näher an 475 (XL) als an 450 (L), ;-)


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2015)

Kann man also eine normale Tune Kong mit 135mm QR9 Schnellspanner verbauen ?
Dankeschön


----------



## mamu89 (8. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Kann man also eine normale Tune Kong mit 135mm QR9 Schnellspanner verbauen ?
> Dankeschön



ja, wieso sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST : wird es noch mehr Termine für Probefahrten geben? Wenn ja, wann und wo?


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> ja, wieso sollte das nicht gehen?


Also nur asymetrisch einspeichen ...?
Kurbel hätte ich noch eine XTR 985 rumfliegen, sollte ja dann in Verbindung mit 1x11 x1 gut funktionieren oder eine Boost Kurbel ?
Bin wegen dieser neuen Fachbegriffe ein wenig überfordert, deswegen die dumme Fragerei. 
Grüße


----------



## mamu89 (8. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Also nur asymetrisch einspeichen ...?
> Kurbel hätte ich noch eine XTR 985 rumfliegen, sollte ja dann in Verbindung mit 1x11 x1 gut funktionieren oder eine Boost Kurbel ?
> Bin wegen dieser neuen Fachbegriffe ein wenig überfordert, deswegen die dumme Fragerei.
> Grüße


ja
nein, du brauchst eine boost kurbel wegen der kettenlinie


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie fast schon üblich, abends ne Runde Updates und Antworten bzw. Nicht-Antworten (mit einer solchen geht es direkt los):
> 
> 1) Rohloff. Noch keine Infos.



Ich kann mir, was die Achse angeht wie gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es da Probleme gibt. Aber ich habe eine Rohloff und wenn ich eine Zeichnung mit Maßen oder noch besser CAD Daten des Bereiches um das Ausfallende hätte, könnte ich das mal ausmessen.

Außerdem könnte ich mir dann auch mal Gedanken machen, wie die Aufnahme der Scheibenbremse aussehen könnte, damit die Drehmomentabstützung der Rohloff passt. Ich denke, dafür brauche ich maximal einen Abend. Mach ich umsonst, hätte ich sowieso vor, wenn ich mit den Rahmen kaufe.

Nur ein Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> 5) Als Hinterradnabe kann auch eine Nabe mit 10 mm Achse gefahren werden, wenn:
> Variante 2: Das Schaltauge aufgebohrt wird und selbständig das passende M10 Gewinde eingebracht wird.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426621



ich fahre 135x10 mit FunBolts

dann bohr ich also einfach das Schaltauge auf und schraub es mit dem Funbolt an der Nabenendkappe fest!?

Wie ist das Schaltauge denn gegen Verdrehen gesichert? nur diese Radstandsverstellung?

Edith: Wie darf ich mir die Farbe clear powder coated vorstellen?


----------



## darkJST (8. Oktober 2015)

Hmn...kann man da nur teilnehmen wenn man ne Kreditkarte hat? *grml* Das Grün macht mich ja sehr an


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich fahre 135x10 mit FunBolts
> 
> dann bohr ich also einfach das Schaltauge auf und schraub es mit dem Funbolt an der Nabenendkappe fest!?
> 
> ...


Denke mal das ist raw und klar gepulvert.


----------



## JF-LAST (8. Oktober 2015)

Update:

In Freiburg und Witten machen wir wegen der großen Nachfrage auch noch die Sonntage auf. Morgen gibt´s dazu die Anmeldeformulare über Kickstarter.

Am Schaltauge gibts noch ne zusätzliche Führung auf der Innenseite. Gegens Rausfallen sichert die M4 Schraube wenn das Rad mal draußen ist.

Kreditkartenzahlung: Nächste Woche gibt´s über unseren Webshop  alternative Zahlungsmöglichkeiten (Vorauskasse/Paypal).

Farbe: Einfach Klarpulver, statt ddes eingefärbten transparenten Pulvers.


----------



## hoodride (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich hasse Kreditkarten, aber dann steht einer Bestellung nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Einfach Klarpulver


Bei solchen Beschichtungen auf Alurahmen gibt es ja öfters Probleme mit "Unterwanderungen" des Lackes und fleckigen Stellen die recht häßlich aussehen sollen. Besteht so eine Gefahr auch bei Klarlack auf Stahl?

Werden auch andere Orte für Probefahrten vorgesehen?



der-gute schrieb:


> Wie ist das Schaltauge denn gegen Verdrehen gesichert?







Auf dem rechten Bild ist die Führung sichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (8. Oktober 2015)

Wenns dann die bunten Varianten auch im Webshop gibt ist das Ding quasi gekauft


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Ich hasse Kreditkarten, aber dann steht einer Bestellung nichts mehr im Weg


Wenn es dann ( für nicht Kreditkartenzahler) bei dem Angebot von 399€ bleibt.
Oder doch nur wenn man am Kickstarterprojekt teilnimmt ???


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Wenn es dann ( für nicht Kreditkartenzahler) bei dem Angebot von 399€ bleibt.
> Oder doch nur wenn man am Kickstarterprojekt teilnimmt ???


Siehe Kickstarter-Projekt. Kickstarter-Angebot ist wie meistens bei solchen Projekten ein Spezialpreis (399), Preis danach regulär ist 550 €. Während des Projekts dürfte bis zum Schluss für alle der Preis von 399 gelten, denke ich...


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> ..während des Projekts dürfte bis zum Schluss für alle der Preis von 399 gelten, denke ich...



das wäre toll, mich hindert bis jetzt auch nur die fehlende karte...


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das wäre toll, mich hindert bis jetzt auch nur die fehlende karte...


Wie bei mir ...


----------



## der-gute (9. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Nur weil man keine Kreditkarte hat,hat man dann quasi die Ar...karte ???
> Tolle Aktion



Ja und?
Du hast selbst entschieden, das du keine Kreditkarte willst.

So läufts im Leben nunmal...

Es gibt im Übrigen auch die Prepaid Mastercard, ohne das ganze restliche drumrum!


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Kreditkarte ist halt scheiße, auch wenn's die Amis mögen. Immer alles auf Pump! 

Ein vernünftiger Stahlrahmen gehört eigentlich bar bezahlt!


----------



## adrenochrom (9. Oktober 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiger Stahlrahmen gehört eigentlich bar bezahlt!


oder gegen muscheln getauscht


----------



## westcab (9. Oktober 2015)

Wie geil ist das denn!

Jochen und Jörg - ihr seit echt Hammer! Auf das Bike haben doch alle Trailhunter gewartet. Ich nehme definitiv auch eins! Obwohl ich es bisher nur einmal live gesehen habe (Eurobike).
Aber es ist ein LAST. Das muss sich geil fahren

@ Jochen: Das Projekt ist ja schon finanziert. Gebt doch schon mal die ersten 100 Rahmen in Auftrag. Dann müssen wir nicht so lange warten 

Greetz!
Wester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (9. Oktober 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Kreditkarte ist halt scheiße, auch wenn's die Amis mögen. Immer alles auf Pump!
> 
> Ein vernünftiger Stahlrahmen gehört eigentlich bar bezahlt!


So ein Blödsinn... ist ja deine eigene Verantwortung... mit Kreditkarte kannst du auch nix kaufen, für das du kein Geld hast...

Sorry, aber manchmal denkt man sich schon, ob das das echte Leben ist oder ein Kindertheater...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Oktober 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Kreditkarte ist halt scheiße, auch wenn's die Amis mögen. Immer alles auf Pump!


Bin schon sehr froh über meine Kreditkarte. Nicht weil ich damit irgendwas auf Pump bezahle (außer sowas wie hier, wo es nicht anders geht), sondern weil man in z.B. in Nordamerika, beim Mietwagenverleih und diversen weiteren Sachen damit weitaus einfacher über die Runden kommt als ohne.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2015)

Und seit man damit auch bei Aldi bezahlen kann....ist doch schön wenn im persönlichen Kaufprofil auch Stahlrahmen aufgelistet werden und nicht nur Tankstopps und Bonbonkäufe. Endlich passende Werbung für mich im Forum .


@JF-LAST:

Wie ist das mit dem Kit, geht da nur das für 2K€ oder gäbs auch was kleines wo nur wesentliche Teile bei sind (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Reverb, z.B.)?


----------



## Börnd (9. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Kreditkartenzahlung: Nächste Woche gibt´s über unseren Webshop  alternative Zahlungsmöglichkeiten (Vorauskasse/Paypal).
> ...





wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Nur weil man keine Kreditkarte hat,hat man dann quasi die Ar...karte ???
> Tolle Aktion


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2015)

@
*Last Fastforward: Enduro-Hardtail aus Stahl*
sollte man nicht fahren wenn man übelst pissen muss... wie bei mir  

aber sonst sehr sehr geil.


----------



## konahoss90 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hab schon länger über ein neues Hardtail nachgedacht, aber bei den aktuellen XC Dingern habe ich Angst, dass ich mit dem Fully-Fahrstil über kurz oder lang zu Materialproblemen komme. Das FF ist da sehr interessant. Auch deshalb, weil es relativ günstig ist. Leider machen mir bei meiner Knauser-Studenten-Kalkulation mit IBC-Bikemarkt Teilen und Altteilen aus meiner Kiste die Laufräder einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Vor allem das Hinterrad, das ja für den Idealfall exzentrisch eingespeicht sein sollte? Oder funktioniert auch ein normaler 29er Laufradsatz für's erste?

Könnt' ma nicht eine Sammelbestellung für einen passenden Laufradsatz machen? Vielleicht wird's dann günstiger? Man kommt ja an einem Custom-Laufradsatz nicht herum oder sehe ich das falsch? 29er Regalware wäre für meine Studenten-Portmonnaie natürlich freundlicher


----------



## HerbyAIC (9. Oktober 2015)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Hab schon länger über ein neues Hardtail nachgedacht, aber bei den aktuellen XC Dingern habe ich Angst, dass ich mit dem Fully-Fahrstil über kurz oder lang zu Materialproblemen komme. Das FF ist da sehr interessant. Auch deshalb, weil es relativ günstig ist. Leider machen mir bei meiner Knauser-Studenten-Kalkulation mit IBC-Bikemarkt Teilen und Altteilen aus meiner Kiste die Laufräder einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Vor allem das Hinterrad, das ja für den Idealfall exzentrisch eingespeicht sein sollte? Oder funktioniert auch ein normaler 29er Laufradsatz für's erste?
> 
> Könnt' ma nicht eine Sammelbestellung für einen passenden Laufradsatz machen? Vielleicht wird's dann günstiger? Man kommt ja an einem Custom-Laufradsatz nicht herum oder sehe ich das falsch? 29er Regalware wäre für meine Studenten-Portmonnaie natürlich freundlicher




du kannst das Laufrad problemlos rüber zentrieren- nix Custom !! alles easy. auch mein Radhändler vor Ort für 25€ falls ich es nicht selber machen mag


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Oktober 2015)

Blöd nur wenn man belastungsgerechte Speichen verwendet hat, die sind jetzt dann kontraproduktiv... aber das Thema ignoriere ich erstmal...
Vielleicht irgendwann dann li/re jeweils mit Sapim D-Light einspeichen.


----------



## mamu89 (9. Oktober 2015)

kann ich die 9mm steckachse, die beim rahmen dabei ist einfach in eine 10mm nabe stecken? oder muss ich da was anpassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ist evtl. ein Shimano XT 2x11 Build-Kit auch in Planung?


----------



## konahoss90 (9. Oktober 2015)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> du kannst das Laufrad problemlos rüber zentrieren- nix Custom !! alles easy. auch mein Radhändler vor Ort für 25€ falls ich es nicht selber machen mag



Ah, top. Dann schmeiße ich nochmal den Excel-Rechner an und stöber nach Gebrauchtsachen im IBC. Grazie!


----------



## HerbyAIC (9. Oktober 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> kann ich die 9mm steckachse, die beim rahmen dabei ist einfach in eine 10mm nabe stecken? oder muss ich da was anpassen?


 Es ist eine 5 mm Achse dabei. Quasi ein Ersatz für eine Oldskool   schnell Spannerachse


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Oktober 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> kann ich die 9mm steckachse, die beim rahmen dabei ist einfach in eine 10mm nabe stecken? oder muss ich da was anpassen?


die Achse hat 5mm und ist ein Ersatz für einen Schnellspanner... 
Edith: zu langsam...


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Oktober 2015)

@Börnd
Auch schon mitbekommen. ..


----------



## mamu89 (9. Oktober 2015)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> Es ist eine 5 mm Achse dabei. Quasi ein Ersatz für eine Oldskool   schnell Spannerachse


ok, heißt ich brauch eine 5x135 HR nabe.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (9. Oktober 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> ok, heißt ich brauch eine 5x135 HR nabe.
> Danke


die Nabe ist eine 135x10mm Schnellspannernabe.
Jede 135mm Schnellspannernabe hat eine 5mm "Achse"... und 10mm Achsstummel..


----------



## mamu89 (9. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> die Nabe ist eine 135x10mm Schnellspannernabe.
> Jede 135mm Schnellspannernabe hat eine 5mm "Achse"... und 10mm Achsstummel..


danke, dauert n bisschen bei mir...


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Oktober 2015)

Dafür kann man ja nachfragen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @
> *Last Fastforward: Enduro-Hardtail aus Stahl*
> sollte man nicht fahren wenn man übelst pissen muss... wie bei mir
> 
> aber sonst sehr sehr geil.


Wir sind doch nicht bei der Tour de France... du darfst dafür ruhig im Wald absteigen.


----------



## FranG (9. Oktober 2015)

Das Teil ist echt heiß! Congrats!

Noch ein paar Gedanken zur Speedhub:

Rohloff empfiehlt ja eine Kettenlinie von 50mm, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Machen die 2 mm bei einer SingleSpeed Kette (ich fahre bei der Speedhub eine 8-fach Kette) so viel aus? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass die Kette eher runterspringt?
Welche 29er Reifebreite würde bei einem klassisch eingespeichten Hinterrad passen
@JF-LAST: Wenn ihr die horizontalen Ausfallenden nach hinten lange genug machen würdet, könnte die Drehmomentabstützung mit einer OEM (1) Achsplatte erfolgen


----------



## Der Toni (9. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @
> *Last Fastforward: Enduro-Hardtail aus Stahl*
> sollte man nicht fahren wenn man übelst pissen muss... wie bei mir
> 
> aber sonst sehr sehr geil.


oder eben:
http://www.prostata.de/beckenbodentraining.html


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Oktober 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Das Teil ist echt heiß! Congrats!
> 
> Noch ein paar Gedanken zur Speedhub:
> 
> ...




50mm empfohlen und 6mm Versatz, macht 56mm optimale Kettenlinie


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die horizontalen Ausfallenden nach hinten lange genug machen würdet, könnte die Drehmomentabstützung mit einer OEM (1) Achsplatte erfolgen


Ich kopiere mal aus einem anderen Forum:
"Erstens muß der Schlitz die Drehmomentabstützung aufnehmen können, zweitens muß der Verstellweg zum Kettenspannen reichen (>25mm).
Zudem darf die Rohloff TS, die für horizontale Ausfallenden gebaut wird nicht mit einem zuu großen Drehmoment angezogen werden (ich meine nicht >35Nm). Da bei horizontalen Ausfallenden über die Schraube auch das Rad am Verschieben beim Antreten gehindert werden, kann das bei manchen Fahrern mit kraftvollem Antritt je nach Rahmen schon mal ein Problem sein."


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Ach ja, noch was dazu:


schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit lobend den support dokumentieren, durch den mein Cheaptrick Rohloff-tauglich gemacht wurde.
> Ich hatte mich für ein 2007er Cheaptrick entschieden und die Rohloff-Nabe - mit Schnellspanner - sollte auch noch rein.
> Problem dabei war die Drehmomentabstützung.
> Die 2007er (und 2008er) Modelle haben ein horizontales Ausfallende, wodurch die Verwendung von Speedbone + OEM2 Achsplatte ausscheidet (man müßte sonst zum Radausbau jedesmal auch den Speedbone bzw. die Bremse demontieren).
> ...


----------



## talisman (9. Oktober 2015)

...zwei kleine Aussparungen am Postmount-Adapter würden für die OEM2 Platte genügen (analog Monkeybone):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2015)

Der Last Jochen ist es nachher mit diesen neumodischen balooon Reifen gefahren, geht auch...
für mich war dat nix.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal was zum Thema zweifach-Kurbel:
Passt denn die SRAM GX auch? Steht zwar überall als "Boost 148" kompatibel, aber mit 49mm Kettenlinie?
Die Boost-XT gibt es nur in 26/36, und das ist mir am 29er zu groß. Und zur neuen Kurbel gleich noch neue Kettenblätter (passen da eigentlich alle gängigen? Wunschkombi wäre 22/32) muss ja nicht sein...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wir sind doch nicht bei der Tour de France... du darfst dafür ruhig im Wald absteigen.


"KHUJAND hat deinen Beitrag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hilfreich bewertet im Thema Last Fastforward: Enduro-Hardtail aus Stahl geht in Serie."


----------



## felixh. (9. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Der Last Jochen ist es nachher mit diesen neumodischen balooon Reifen gefahren, geht auch...
> für mich war dat nix.


DHR 2 2.3 in 29" ist nicht wirklich groß. Der 2.5er Minion DHF ist dagegen echte 65mm breit und gut hoch auf ordentlicher Felge (30er MW). Noch dazu rollt der DHR 2 extrem schnell mit seiner Papierkarkasse (wiegt ja als 29er teils keine 850g, etwas abgefahren unter 800g).

Wobei ich werde mir hinten wirklich eher was leichtrollendes aufziehen. Etwa Conti X-King 2.4 Protection. Hab ja noch ein leichteres 29er mit schwereren Reifen für härtere Sachen. Da kommt mir nix unter 1050g hinten drauf.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Oktober 2015)

gemeint war aber 27.5 Plus


----------



## der-gute (9. Oktober 2015)

Dann war das halt das falsche Bild!

Sehr missverständlich...

Ich denk auch über ein 27.5x3.0 Hinterrad nach!


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde die Rohlofffragen einfach nicht los. Passt die Achsplatte denn überhaupt in die Ausfallenden (auf der Innenseite)?
@JF-LAST Gibt's da vielleicht mal ein Detailfoto?

Gibt's hier denn jemanden, der ernsthaft plant das geile Teil mit ner Rohloff aufzubauen? Hat es diesbezüglich schon einen guten Lösungsansatz? Oder muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen und eine Kettenschaltung verbauen?


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich denk auch über ein 27.5x3.0 Hinterrad nach!



Was war gleich noch mal der Vorteil von B+? Mehr Grip? Sollte das dann nicht vorn drauf?
Oder ist Komfort das entscheidende Argument?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was war gleich noch mal der Vorteil von B+? Mehr Grip? Sollte das dann nicht vorn drauf?
> Oder ist Komfort das entscheidende Argument?


 
Traktionsgrip und Rollereigenschaften im Gelände. Man wird plötzlich wesentlich weniger am Trail treten müssen + ein fantastischer Komfortvorteil. Nachteil, bei Nässe dafür etwas rutschiger auf Steinen und Wurzeln.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Oktober 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Oder muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen und eine Kettenschaltung verbauen?


Also ich werde definitiv eine 1x11 Kettenschaltung verbauen


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Traktionsgrip und Rollereigenschaften im Gelände. Man wird plötzlich wesentlich weniger am Trail treten müssen + ein fantastischer Komfortvorteil. Nachteil, bei Nässe dafür etwas rutschiger auf Steinen und Wurzeln.
> 
> G.



Wenn ich mal Gelegenheit dazu bekomme, probiere ich es aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Gelegenheit dazu bekomme, probiere ich es aus.


 
Nimm aber jemanden dann auf Tour mit, der normale Reifen fährt.
Fahr jetzt, zumidest auf Tour, schon seit fast einem Jahr 3.0er. Die Vorteile will ich nimmer missen. Beim nur Bergabheizen, Bikebouldern, Liften, fahren mit Superleistungsschwachen ectr. kommt aber immernoch der normale Laufradsatz rein.

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann war das halt das falsche Bild!



davon gibt es keine Bilder.


----------



## guetti (9. Oktober 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich werde die Rohlofffragen einfach nicht los. Passt die Achsplatte denn überhaupt in die Ausfallenden (auf der Innenseite)?
> @JF-LAST Gibt's da vielleicht mal ein Detailfoto?
> 
> Gibt's hier denn jemanden, der ernsthaft plant das geile Teil mit ner Rohloff aufzubauen? Hat es diesbezüglich schon einen guten Lösungsansatz? Oder muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen und eine Kettenschaltung verbauen?



Jetzt muss ich als Rohloff Fahrer auch mal mit einsteigen. Ich fahre aktuell ein On-One 456 Evo2 mit Rohloff, aber mit Monkeybone und Kettenspanner. 

Horizontales Ausfallende:
-----------------------
Die SSP Räder fahre ich mit Surly Tuggnut bei hor. Ausfallende (was auch wirklich nötig ist), das Teil wäre m.E. auch nötig (irgendwer hier hatte berechtigterweise geschrieben, dass das Anzugsmoment bei der Rohloff relativ niedrig definiert ist) um bei einem harten Antritt nicht das Hinterrad zu versetzen, wenn man das Laufrad nicht bis zum Anschlag in das horizontale Ausfallende schieben kann/möchte. Schön wäre es auch wenn man das Schaltungsauge einfach weglassen könnte (ist ja sowieso nur mit der Achse zusammen befestigt) und den Tuggnut nimmt. Evtl. reicht die Länge für die Kettenspannung.
Drehmomentabstützung
----------------------
ja, das ist echt das Problem mit der proprietären Lösung bei dem Fastforward, außer Last liefert wie von einem anderen Forumsmitglied gepostet ein ähnliches Teil wie den Monkeybone.
assymmetrischer Hinterbau
-------------------------
ja, ein bißchen bescheuert für uns Rohlofffahrer, da wir jetzt assymmetrisch zentrieren müssen, die paar Millimeter, sei es drum

ergo, ja richtig nettes Teil und ich liebe es technische Abfahrten mit meinem Stahl-HT zu fahren und DAS Teil macht bestimmt richtig Laune mit B+ , aber die Drehmomentabstützung ist echt noch der wirklich offene Punkt weshalb ich (noch) nicht zuschlage.

Grüße Guetti


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2015)

Thomas schrieb:


> Last Fastforward: wir hatten euch auf der Eurobike das Last Enduro-Hardtail vorgestellt und die Resonanz dazu war mit über 100 Antworten sehr groß (zum Artikel: Eurobike: Last Bikes 2016 - 29" Hardtail-Enduro-Prototyp aus Stahl).



 die industie raubt uns doch den letzten  spirit, mit all dem (toten) carbon... somit kommt doch ein lebendiges stahl bike genau zur richtigen zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> davon gibt es keine Bilder.



Was das?


----------



## bs99 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ein Bild von einem Fahrrad mit viel zu leichten Reifen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2015)

Einfach mit Wasser befüllen....

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wir sind doch nicht bei der Tour de France... du darfst dafür ruhig im Wald absteigen.


ging nicht... war damit auf der freeride im bikepark


----------



## freetourer (9. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ging nicht... war damit auf der freeride im bikepark



Schildere doch bitte mal Deine Fahreindrücke.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schildere doch bitte mal Deine Fahreindrücke.


hmmm...das letzte HT bin ich vor 15 Jahren gafahren. 
ich würde vom gefühl her sagen das es zu schnell für mich ist.
 Das zu dem Fahreindruck. 

zur Verarbeitung und zum Aufbau ist es grandios, die schweissnähte .


----------



## schu2000 (9. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



Ja ja macht nur weiter so. Hab mich grad vollgesabbert, schönen Dank auch


----------



## numinisflo (9. Oktober 2015)

Oh man. Ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht...


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2015)

ich brauch nur eins: Info's zum neuen Last Coal.. aber jetzt dreht sich natürlich erstmal alles ums Hardtail, kann es aber gut verstehen, das Teil ist echt heiß und wenn ich nicht schon ein Hartes hätte dann würde ich hier ebenfalls direkt zuschlagen.. aber können wir jetzt zum Last Coal kommen?


----------



## Der Toni (9. Oktober 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ich brauch nur eins: Info's zum neuen Last Coal.. aber jetzt dreht sich natürlich erstmal alles ums Hardtail, kann es aber gut verstehen, das Teil ist echt heiß und wenn ich nicht schon ein Hartes hätte dann würde ich hier ebenfalls direkt zuschlagen.. aber können wir jetzt zum Last Coal kommen?


NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (10. Oktober 2015)

Doch! Und dann beißen sich alle in den Arsch weil Sie Ihr Geld für ein Hardtail ausgegeben haben.


----------



## -Wally- (10. Oktober 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Oh man. Ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht...



Kann ja sein...aber haben ist doch besser als brauchen!


----------



## HerbertSchuster (10. Oktober 2015)

Scharfes Teil! Ich glaub, sowas laß ich mir irgendwann mal von Bluecraft Bikes bauen. Da kann man sowas mit oder ohne Hinterradfederung bekommen. Sozusagen als was weiches..


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Oktober 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Oh man. Ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Oktober 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Oh man. Ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht, ich brauch es nicht...



Du lügst


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich brauch es nicht, ich will es aber!


----------



## rigger (10. Oktober 2015)

Bei nem trailbike mit ca. 120mm Federweg wäre ich auch sofort dabei....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2015)

rigger schrieb:


> Bei nem trailbike mit ca. 120mm Federweg wäre ich auch sofort dabei....



...mit nicht zu tiefen Tretlager für 650B (von mir aus ) aber Platz für 26 mal 3.0 

G.


----------



## rigger (10. Oktober 2015)

Genau mit 26" Möglichkeit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2015)

Haben se beim Coal die 26' kompatibilität (wie einst ankekündigt) egtl beibehalten?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Bin dabei



Glückwunsch...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (10. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich Bilder vom "glear powder coated" oder kann einer sagen wie das aussieht?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2015)

schau mal auf seite 8


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke er meint das Farblose,
davon gibts kein Bild.

Kenne bisher ja nur Alu roh,
Wie Stahl da aussieht kann ich mir leider net vorstellen

Daher hab ich auch schon danach gefragt


----------



## hoodride (11. Oktober 2015)

Sollte so aussehen, Bild ist ausgeliehen vom @taunusteufel78 , danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (11. Oktober 2015)

Bei SingleBe gibt es noch ein Beispiel für Stahl "Roh":


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2015)

das SingleBe sieht toll aus, 
das Andere dagegen langweilig und eher nach grau lackiert.

Wenn man eben wüsste, wie es wirklich am Ende ausschaut.

sonst muss ich wohl schwarz matt nehmen...wär auch net so wild


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> das SingleBe sieht toll aus,
> das Andere dagegen langweilig und eher nach grau lackiert.
> 
> Wenn man eben wüsste, wie es wirklich am Ende ausschaut.
> ...


Also im Normalfall ist es stahl, klar gepulvert, mit den sichtbaren schweissspuren... Das singlebe trifft es optisch ganz gut, denke ich.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Also im Normalfall ist es stahl, klar gepulvert, mit den sichtbaren schweissspuren... Das singlebe trifft es optisch ganz gut, denke ich.



Dann wird es wohl klar gepulvert werden...
Das muss ich mir dann für mein inzwischen leider unfahrbares 26" Stahlhardtail auch überlegen *bg*


----------



## yzf (11. Oktober 2015)

Muss es eigentlich 29" oder 650+ sein oder was wäre "negativ" an 650B?


----------



## HerbyAIC (11. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Muss es eigentlich 29" oder 650+ sein oder was wäre "negativ" an 650B?


Ein ziemlich tiefes Tretlager, aber  "übergangsweise" bestimmt fahrbar.


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Oktober 2015)

Sollte 300mm Tretlagerhöhe ergeben, also sicher im fahrbaren Bereich... Aber nur mit 29" Gabel... Sonst wirds noch tiefer und auch steiler...


----------



## visualex (11. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Muss es eigentlich 29" oder 650+ sein oder was wäre "negativ" an 650B?


Das habe ich auch gefragt und als Antwort kam von Last: "Mit 650B sollte man eine 160er Gabel fahren und eine Kurbel kürzer als 170mm, sonst kommt das Tretlager zu niedrig. Aber warum sollte man das mit einem modernen Hardtail machen?"


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ich brauch nur eins: Info's zum neuen Last Coal..



schau doch bitte in den Last Thread --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last-herb-fr-und-am-eindruecke-meinungen.488982/page-100


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte man das mit einem modernen Hardtail machen?"


Genau das ist die Frage  spätestens beim HT ist 29" perfekt (außer man ist eher klein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. Oktober 2015)

Gibt's eigentlich etwas Neues zur rahmenbestellung ohne creditcard?


----------



## pxButterkeks (12. Oktober 2015)

Wurde bereits irgendwo das Gewicht des Rahmens bekannt gegeben?
Dass dies noch Optimiert wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn bereits die Serien - Produktion los gehen soll.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Oktober 2015)

pxButterkeks schrieb:


> Wurde bereits irgendwo das Gewicht des Rahmens bekannt gegeben?
> Dass dies noch Optimiert wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn bereits die Serien - Produktion los gehen soll.
> 
> Vielen Dank





			
				Last Kickstarter-Projekt schrieb:
			
		

> The prototype frame weight for size medium is 2,6 kg and we don't expect it to change significantly.


...


----------



## pxButterkeks (12. Oktober 2015)

Haha Danke Freesoul!
Hab gleichen Text:
_The prototype frame weight for size medium is 2,6 kg and we don't expect it to change significantly._
Grad auch gefunden und wollte mich Editieren ... Da warst du wohl schneller


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Oktober 2015)

pxButterkeks schrieb:


> Haha Danke Freesoul!
> Hab gleichen Text:
> _The prototype frame weight for size medium is 2,6 kg and we don't expect it to change significantly._
> Grad auch gefunden und wollte mich Editieren ... Da warst du wohl schneller


 kein Ding.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Überlegung zur Kettenlinie, gefordert sind laut Kickstarter-Beschreibung mindestens 52 mm. Wenn ich jetzt eine altmodische Dreifachkurbel nehme, deren Kettenlinie meist bei 48-49 mm für das mittlere Kettenblatt liegt, und das Kettenblatt auf die Position des großen Kettenblattes setze, bin ich doch locker über den 52 mm, oder habe ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler?


----------



## visualex (12. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich etwas Neues zur rahmenbestellung ohne creditcard?


Wird wohl im Laufe der Woche kommen, laut Jörg von Last.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

Juchuuu, meine Finanzverwaltung hat das Budget bewilligt. Ich bin jetzt mit im Spiel.

Da es mein erstes 29er wird und mein Fundus hierfür nicht viel bereit hält, hier auch ein paar Anregungen zum Aufbau-Kit. Obwohl ich SRAM-Schaltungen sehr mag, würde ich bei 1x11 lieber auf die M8000 setzen. Meint Ihr, dass Ihr da ein alternatives Kit anbieten könnt? Nachteil der SRAM sehe ich vor allem im GXP-Lager und den teuren Kassetten mit XD-Freilauf. Das Shimano-Konzept finde ich gerade für ein 29er sinnvoller. Auf das 10er Ritzel kann ich da gut verzichten. Die XT-Kurbel ist zudem etwas leichter und auch günstiger. Dann noch XT oder SLX Bremsen und ich wäre glücklich.


Statt nur Magic Mary oder nur Nobby Nic würde ich mir eine andere Bereifungskombi wünschen. Schön voluminöse Reifen mit viel Grip am VR und akzeptablem Rollwiederstand am HR, die man auch mit wenig Druck fahren kann, ohne dauernd Durchschläge zu riskieren. Beispielsweise MM für vorn und HD oder NN für hinten (beide TSC). Alternativ Maxxis mit Minino DHR II und DHF oder Conti TK/Baron Project (beide Apex) oder oder oder.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Oktober 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Kurze Überlegung zur Kettenlinie, gefordert sind laut Kickstarter-Beschreibung mindestens 52 mm. Wenn ich jetzt eine altmodische Dreifachkurbel nehme, deren Kettenlinie meist bei 48-49 mm für das mittlere Kettenblatt liegt, und das Kettenblatt auf die Position des großen Kettenblattes setze, bin ich doch locker über den 52 mm, oder habe ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler?


Davon gehe ich auch aus.
Werd erstmal mit dem bestehenden Zeug versuchen, auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen, was neu kaufen kann man immer noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (12. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Statt nur Magic Mary oder nur Nobby Nic würde ich mir eine andere Bereifungskombi wünschen. Schön voluminöse Reifen mit viel Grip am VR und akzeptablem Rollwiederstand am HR, die man auch mit wenig Druck fahren kann, ohne dauernd Durchschläge zu riskieren. Beispielsweise MM für vorn und HD oder NN für hinten (beide TSC). Alternativ Maxxis mit Minino DHR II und DHF oder Conti TK/Baron Project (beide Apex) oder oder oder.



Ich bin gestern das Rad einmal mit den Nobby Nics 27,5''+ und 2,7er Breite und ein mal mit HR 2 29'' 2,3er Breite vorne und hinten gefahren. Der HR 2 hat mich absolut begeistert. Auf einem anderen Rad war der Minion (29'') drauf, durch das größere Volumen wurde es da am Sitzrohr richtig knapp. Er hatte so 2-3mm Luft, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern das Rad einmal mit den Nobby Nics 27,5''+ und 2,7er Breite und ein mal mit HR 2 29'' 2,3er Breite vorne und hinten gefahren. Der HR 2 hat mich absolut begeistert. Auf einem anderen Rad war der Minion (29'') drauf, durch das größere Volumen wurde es da am Sitzrohr richtig knapp. Er hatte so 2-3mm Luft, wenn überhaupt.


aber da kannste doch ggf mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden für etwas Abhilfe schafen, oder?


----------



## mw.dd (12. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da es mein erstes 29er wird und mein Fundus hierfür nicht viel bereit hält



Ich liebäugle ja damit, viel von vorhandenen Rädern oder aus dem Keller übernehmen zu können und werde daher auch auf 29" setzen. Ganz ohne "Fundus" würde ich es mit 27,5+ probieren.



hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Obwohl ich SRAM-Schaltungen sehr mag, würde ich bei 1x11 lieber auf die M8000 setzen. Meint Ihr, dass Ihr da ein alternatives Kit anbieten könnt? Nachteil der SRAM sehe ich vor allem im GXP-Lager und den teuren Kassetten mit XD-Freilauf. Das Sram-Konzept finde ich gerade für ein 29er sinnvoller. Auf das 10er Ritzel kann ich da gut verzichten. Die XT-Kurbel ist zudem etwas leichter und auch günstiger. Dann noch XT oder SLX Bremsen und ich wäre glücklich...



Ich würde mir ebenfalls für das Build-Kit eine Budget-Variante wünschen, statt der teuren SRAM-Teile entweder günstige oder gleich Shimano; von mir aus auch gerne einen sinnvollen Mix aus allem.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Juchuuu, meine Finanzverwaltung hat das Budget bewilligt. Ich bin jetzt mit im Spiel.


----------



## adrenochrom (12. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Juchuuu, meine Finanzverwaltung hat das Budget bewilligt. Ich bin jetzt mit im Spiel.


ich will dich nicht desillusionieren... aber mit finanzverwaltung du bist laengst nicht mehr im spiel. sorry bro.


----------



## visualex (12. Oktober 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> aber da kannste doch ggf mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden für etwas Abhilfe schafen, oder?



Ja, der Radstand war ganz kurz eingestellt. Wenn man sich eine Folie an das Rohr klebt, geht das aber auch so.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ebenfalls für das Build-Kit eine Budget-Variante wünschen, statt der teuren SRAM-Teile entweder günstige oder gleich Shimano; von mir aus auch gerne einen sinnvollen Mix aus allem.



Ich habe munkeln gehört, dass wohl über eine Budget-Version des Kits nachgedacht wird. Ein Shimano-Set ist wohl auch im Gespräch. Ist aber noch komplett offen und nix entschieden. Kann also auch anders kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (12. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Auf einem anderen Rad war der Minion (29'') drauf, durch das größere Volumen wurde es da am Sitzrohr richtig knapp. Er hatte so 2-3mm Luft, wenn überhaupt.


Das ist wie im Bahnradsport - tight fit gibt street cred 
Ernsthaft, Bisschen Klarsichtfolie dran und passt...  ich finds geil.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. Oktober 2015)

Das Teil in 650B+ hat was aber der Nobby Nic 2,8 wäre nicht unbedingt meine Wahl. 
Gibt es eigentlich 650B+ Reifen von Maxxis?


----------



## Felger (12. Oktober 2015)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Das Teil in 650B+ hat was aber der Nobby Nic 2,8 wäre nicht unbedingt meine Wahl.
> Gibt es eigentlich 650B+ Reifen von Maxxis?



Reifen sind noch sein ein Punkt. was gibts eigentlich für B+?
Schwalbe: Nobby 27,5x2,8
WTB: TRAILBLAZER 27,5x2.80
Specialized: 6Fattie Ground Contro  650Bx3.0
...?


----------



## Felger (12. Oktober 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Kurze Überlegung zur Kettenlinie, gefordert sind laut Kickstarter-Beschreibung mindestens 52 mm. Wenn ich jetzt eine altmodische Dreifachkurbel nehme, deren Kettenlinie meist bei 48-49 mm für das mittlere Kettenblatt liegt, und das Kettenblatt auf die Position des großen Kettenblattes setze, bin ich doch locker über den 52 mm, oder habe ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler?



dahin gingen auch meine Überlegungen. 3fach außen - wo landet man da? mitte hat angeblich 50 - das wäre dann wahrscheinlich schon zu viel - 50 + ca4mm?

Welche Breite hat die Tretlageraufnahme? BSA 68 oder 73? bei 68 könnte man ja auch noch etwas spacern


----------



## Felger (12. Oktober 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> mal ne frage zur gabel: brauch ich für 650b+ unbedingt ne boost gabel mit 110mm, oder kann ich einfach ne 29er gabel nehmen?





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> In Fox 34 und Pike 29" Gabeln passen 2.8er Reifen rein.



wie sieht es bei einer Revelation/Sektor 29" aus? weiß hier wer was?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle ja damit, viel von vorhandenen Rädern oder aus dem Keller übernehmen zu können und werde daher auch auf 29" setzen. Ganz ohne "Fundus" würde ich es mit 27,5+ probieren.



Habe ich mir tatsächlich viele Gedanken zu gemacht. Ich denke, mit 29" bin ich als Ausgangs-Konfiguration besser unterwegs. Einen 27,5+ LRS kann man ja noch immer nachkaufen (ja ich weiß, das Argument zieht in beide Richtungen).

@adrenochrom: Du hast wohl Recht, doch ohne meine Finanzcheffin wäre unser teures Hobby nicht möglich. Ich würde einfach sinnlos die ganze Kohle auf den Kopf kloppen. So muss ich mich nicht so sehr kontrollieren...das erledigt meine Holde für mich 

Mark Twain: Der Mann, der behauptet, er habe zu Hause die Hosen an, lügt auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten.





Felger schrieb:


> wie sieht es bei einer Revelation/Sektor 29" aus? weiß hier wer was?



Die Revelation wäre mir zu weich gespült und die Sektor zu schwer. Beide haben bescheidenere Dämpfungen. Ob ein 2.8er Reifen in diese Gabeln passt, bleibt auszuprobieren. Knapp wird es auf jeden Fall, da die Gabelbrücke nach oben schmaler und das Casting im Bereich der Abstreifer ziemlich eng wird.
Es gibt aber auch die Marzocchi 350 Plus NCR. Nur wird wohl kein Bikehersteller aktuell auf Marzocchi setzen.


----------



## visualex (12. Oktober 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> wie sieht es bei einer Revelation/Sektor 29" aus? weiß hier wer was?


Die Yari wäre noch eine Option. https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/yari-rc


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

Ist aber etwas zu lang für den Rahmen (für 140 mm optimiert, 150 mm maximal sinnvoll). Dann wäre ein Pike RC mit Boost-Standard sinnvoller.


----------



## visualex (12. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist aber etwas zu lang für den Rahmen (für 140 mm optimiert, 150 mm maximal sinnvoll). Dann wäre ein Pike RC mit Boost-Standard sinnvoller.


Die Yari gibt es doch in 29'' mit 120, 130, 140, 150 und 160 mm Federweg. Sollte doch passen, oder?


----------



## mamu89 (12. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Die Yari gibt es doch in 29'' mit 120, 130, 140, 150 und 160 mm Federweg. Sollte doch passen, oder?


klar, 29/27,5+ mit boost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Die Yari gibt es doch in 29'' mit 120, 130, 140, 150 und 160 mm Federweg. Sollte doch passen, oder?



Woher hast Du das? Die Yari kommt meiner Interpretation nach in 27,5+/29" mit 120-160 mm DPA oder 160 mm SoloAir. Eine 120 mm Yari Solo Air ergibt doch auch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## visualex (12. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Woher hast Du das? Die Yari kommt meiner Interpretation nach in 27,5+/29" mit 120-160 mm DPA oder 160 mm SoloAir. Eine 120 mm Yari Solo Air ergibt doch auch gar keinen Sinn.


Das steht hier unter dem vorletzen Bild: http://enduro-mtb.com/news-rockshox-stellt-mit-yari-und-lyrik-zwei-neue-gabeln-vor/


----------



## Felger (12. Oktober 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> klar, 29/27,5+ mit boost



auf boost wollte ich nach Möglichkeit verzichten. 27,5 felgen kann ich wo anders auch brauchen.

und 27,5+ Gabeln (Pike/Yari/34/Magnum) kosten auch gut Geld - geht ja nicht unter 700 los, oder? mal sehen, wie sich der Preis bei der Yari einpendelt. Bis Februar ist ja noch ein bisschen


----------



## jan84 (12. Oktober 2015)

100 unterstützer und die 40k geknackt . Chapeau!


----------



## mamu89 (12. Oktober 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> auf boost wollte ich nach Möglichkeit verzichten. 27,5 felgen kann ich wo anders auch brauchen.
> 
> und 27,5+ Gabeln (Pike/Yari/34/Magnum) kosten auch gut Geld - geht ja nicht unter 700 los, oder? mal sehen, wie sich der Preis bei der Yari einpendelt. Bis Februar ist ja noch ein bisschen



bei bike24 gibts die yari schonmal für 620€. ist soweit die billigste, die ich gefunden habe. nur "normale" 29er gabeln sind billiger bisher...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

Ist halt ein geiles Projekt...kann man doch gar nicht verlieren.

@visualex: Bei Bike24 gibt es die Yari tatsächlich ab 120 mm. Finde ich trotzdem seltsam....ein Freeride-Gabel mit 120 mm.....
Wobei "gibt es" ist relativ...."Liefertermin unbekannt". Ob die Preise dann passen, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## mamu89 (12. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist halt ein geiles Projekt...kann man doch gar nicht verlieren.
> 
> @visualex: Bei Bike24 gibt es die Yari tatsächlich ab 120 mm. Finde ich trotzdem seltsam....ein Freeride-Gabel mit 120 mm.....
> Wobei "gibt es" ist relativ...."Liefertermin unbekannt". Ob die Preise dann passen, bleibt abzuwarten.



die yari ist doch keine freeride gabel?! kann es sein, dass du die mit der lyrik verwechselst?


----------



## westcab (12. Oktober 2015)

So, grad mal meine Kreditkarten-Daten durchgegeben 
Bis auf Laufräder (werden wahrscheinlich Spank Oozy 295) liegt schon alles im Keller bereit! Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich bau erstmal 1:1 vom High Latitude um...

Dann ggf. ein 650B+ LRS dazu und ne passende Gabel (Pike, Diamond)

Den endgültigen Federweg (irgendwas zwischen 120 und 140 mm) überleg ich dann mit der Zeit.
Hängt davon ab, ob ich ggf. ein 650B+ Hinterrad fahr und somit der LW noch flacher wird.

Als Kurbel nutz ich erstmal meine XTR970 und schau mir das mit der Kettenlinie an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich werds wohl zunächst auch erstmal mit 'normalem' 650B aufbauen, davon liegt noch diverser Krempel daheim, ausserdem kommt der TrailKing 2.4 den ich aktuell auch am Tyee fahre eh recht voluminös daher.
Aber ich freu mich schon tierisch...seit 15 Jahren wieder mal ein Hardtail im Stall...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> die yari ist doch keine freeride gabel?! kann es sein, dass du die mit der lyrik verwechselst?



Yari = Lyrik mit MiCo Dämpfung (statt Charger), also ganz klar Freeride-Gabel....So, genug OT.


----------



## yzf (12. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gefragt und als Antwort kam von Last: "Mit 650B sollte man eine 160er Gabel fahren und eine Kurbel kürzer als 170mm, sonst kommt das Tretlager zu niedrig. Aber warum sollte man das mit einem modernen Hardtail machen?"



 Weil MIR 650+ nicht sinnvoll erscheint. Z.B. wenns mich mit 650b aufs Maul legt, passiert mir das auch mit 650+, dass ist das wichtigste Argument. Dann wäre der Gewichtsnachteil, nichts vom vorhandenen zum verwenden, also alles neu kaufen, dann das das Vr angeblich walkt  bei härterer Fahrweise, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das mit dem HT auf Dauer möglich ist, schon ewig keines mehr gefahren. Und vor allem das die Industrie jedes Jahr schreit sie haben grad wieder das Beste gefunden, das hat nix mehr mit Erfinden und Verbessern zu tun, nur Geldmacherei, mach ich nicht mit. Und zu guter letzt hat Ritchey  grad ein 650b HT rausgebracht.

Was weiß ich, mir ist eigentlich wurst was is, Spass muss machen, weiß man aber immer erst nachdem die Kohle draussen is


----------



## Felger (12. Oktober 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> dahin gingen auch meine Überlegungen. 3fach außen - wo landet man da? mitte hat angeblich 50 - das wäre dann wahrscheinlich schon zu viel - 50 + ca4mm?
> 
> Welche Breite hat die Tretlageraufnahme? BSA 68 oder 73? bei 68 könnte man ja auch noch etwas spacern



Tretlager könnte noch jemand beantworten. evtl @JF-LAST ?

evtl auch noch zur kettenlinie?


Felger schrieb:


> dahin gingen auch meine Überlegungen. 3fach außen - wo landet man da? mitte hat angeblich 50 - das wäre dann wahrscheinlich schon zu viel - 50 + ca4mm?
> 
> Welche Breite hat die Tretlageraufnahme? BSA 68 oder 73? bei 68 könnte man ja auch noch etwas spacern


----------



## kashamaruch (13. Oktober 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Tretlager könnte noch jemand beantworten. evtl @JF-LAST ?
> 
> evtl auch noch zur kettenlinie?



Hi, Du bist ja auch dabei  Ich hab zwar schon genügend Räder, aber eben weder Stahl-Bike noch Enduro noch 650b+, daher muss ich mir den Rahmen einfach holen. Ich baue ihn wahrscheinlich hinten mit einem +Reifen und der DT 551 Felge auf, dann kann ich die auch gleich mal testen ;-) vorne normal 29er.

ach so, Tretlager ist glaub 73mm, müsste irgendwo stehen...

Grüße


----------



## Felger (13. Oktober 2015)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Hi, Du bist ja auch dabei  Ich hab zwar schon genügend Räder, aber eben weder Stahl-Bike noch Enduro noch 650b+, daher muss ich mir den Rahmen einfach holen. Ich baue ihn wahrscheinlich hinten mit einem +Reifen und der DT 551 Felge auf, dann kann ich die auch gleich mal testen ;-) vorne normal 29er.
> 
> ach so, Tretlager ist glaub 73mm, müsste irgendwo stehen...
> 
> Grüße



das mit der Kurbel wird dann einfach getestet. Bis dahin sollte ja noch einiges in den Shops auftauchen.

die DT 551 habe ich auch im Blick. Der Artikel hat mich etwas verwirrt - hier tendieren sie bei den Plus-Reifen auf 30-35mm-Felgen?
http://twentynineinches.com/2014/10...2-8-tires-exclusive-b-review-final-verdict-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (13. Oktober 2015)

Kommt hald auch drauf an, ob man vielleicht gerne einen 2.8er Reifen montieren will, oder gleich 3.25"...

Allzubreit würde ich persönlich nicht gehen, dann steigt nur mehr das Gewicht imho...


----------



## dirkd (13. Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen,
war jemand am in Witten zum Testen des Prototyps dabei? Gebt doch mal nen kleinen Bericht dazu ab.
Ich hab nur den kommentar von visualex gefunden.


visualex schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern das Rad einmal mit den Nobby Nics 27,5''+ und 2,7er Breite und ein mal mit HR 2 29'' 2,3er Breite vorne und hinten gefahren. Der HR 2 hat mich absolut begeistert. Auf einem anderen Rad war der Minion (29'') drauf, durch das größere Volumen wurde es da am Sitzrohr richtig knapp. Er hatte so 2-3mm Luft, wenn überhaupt.



Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, bestellen (unterstützen) werd ich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## visualex (13. Oktober 2015)

dirkd schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> war jemand am in Witten zum Testen des Prototyps dabei? Gebt doch mal nen kleinen Bericht dazu ab.
> Ich hab nur den kommentar von visualex gefunden.
> 
> ...



Das Rad ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich hab mich drauf gesetzt und sofort richtig wohl gefühlt. Mit 1,83m und 88cm Schrittlänge bin ich das L gefahren. Kurzer Radstand, 35mm Vorbau und ich glaub 1cm Spacer. Sitzposition war schön ausgewogen. Das Rad lässt sich sehr leicht auf das Hinterrad ziehen und ist im Trail ordentlich verspielt. Die Beschreibung von Last zum Charakter des Bikes kann ich nur bestätigen.

Nach meinem subjektiven Eindruck kann ich sagen, dass es schon einen merklichen Unterschied macht, ob man 650B+ oder 29'' fährt. Mit 650B+ wird die Linienwahl etwas unwichtiger. Das Mehr an Breite und Volumen gibt halt auch mehr Komfort wenn es rumpelig wird. Dafür fand ich 29'' mit dem HR2 direkter im Feedback, irgendwie "purer" und merklich leichter bei der Auffahrt über Asphalt (vermutlich weil der Reifen weniger walkt). Ich finde, man kann bei den Reifengrößen nicht von besser oder schlechter reden, sondern nur von anders. Kommt halt drauf an was man lieber mag. Der Rahmen geht aber mit beiden Größen gut ab.

Auf dem Parkplatz habe ich dann noch mal eine Runde mit dem M-Rahmen (35mm Vorbau) gedreht. Bei Draufsetzen dachte ich: "Och, der könnte aber auch gut passen." Nur in Kurven habe ich dann gemerkt, dass es mit den Knien ein bisschen eng werden könnte. Ich werde also beim L-Rahmen bleiben.

Zwei Prototypen waren in grün. Ich fand aber, dass die Lasur schon recht opak war. Die Hitzeverfärbungen fielen nicht wirklich ins Auge. Es kann aber auch sein, dass der Prototyp vor dem Lasieren nicht poliert wurde, so wie es in der Serie passieren soll. Bin mir da nicht sicher.


----------



## mamu89 (13. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Das Rad ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich hab mich drauf gesetzt und sofort richtig wohl gefühlt. Mit 1,83m und 88cm Schrittlänge bin ich das L gefahren. Kurzer Radstand, 35mm Vorbau und ich glaub 1cm Spacer. Sitzposition war schön ausgewogen. Das Rad lässt sich sehr leicht auf das Hinterrad ziehen und ist im Trail ordentlich verspielt. Die Beschreibung von Last zum Charakter des Bikes kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> Nach meinem subjektiven Eindruck kann ich sagen, dass es schon einen merklichen Unterschied macht, ob man 650B+ oder 29'' fährt. Mit 650B+ wird die Linienwahl etwas unwichtiger. Das Mehr an Breite und Volumen gibt halt auch mehr Komfort wenn es rumpelig wird. Dafür fand ich 29'' mit dem HR2 direkter im Feedback, irgendwie "purer" und merklich leichter bei der Auffahrt über Asphalt (vermutlich weil der Reifen weniger walkt). Ich finde, man kann bei den Reifengrößen nicht von besser oder schlechter reden, sondern nur von anders. Kommt halt drauf an was man lieber mag. Der Rahmen geht aber mit beiden Größen gut ab.
> 
> ...


danke für das Feedback. vllt bleib ich (1,86 und 89) dann doch bei L statt XL


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Das Rad ist wirklich der Hammer. Ich hab mich drauf gesetzt und sofort richtig wohl gefühlt. Mit 1,83m und 88cm Schrittlänge bin ich das L gefahren. Kurzer Radstand, 35mm Vorbau und ich glaub 1cm Spacer. Sitzposition war schön ausgewogen. Das Rad lässt sich sehr leicht auf das Hinterrad ziehen und ist im Trail ordentlich verspielt. Die Beschreibung von Last zum Charakter des Bikes kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> Nach meinem subjektiven Eindruck kann ich sagen, dass es schon einen merklichen Unterschied macht, ob man 650B+ oder 29'' fährt. Mit 650B+ wird die Linienwahl etwas unwichtiger. Das Mehr an Breite und Volumen gibt halt auch mehr Komfort wenn es rumpelig wird. Dafür fand ich 29'' mit dem HR2 direkter im Feedback, irgendwie "purer" und merklich leichter bei der Auffahrt über Asphalt (vermutlich weil der Reifen weniger walkt). Ich finde, man kann bei den Reifengrößen nicht von besser oder schlechter reden, sondern nur von anders. Kommt halt drauf an was man lieber mag. Der Rahmen geht aber mit beiden Größen gut ab.
> 
> ...


Danke für das Feedback!


----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2015)

Genau das richtige Thema gerade. Da klinke ich mich doch mal ein. Ich bin 1,91 mit ganz normaler Schrittlänge (ich glaube, es waren 91 cm). Die Geodaten des FF habe ich mit denen meiner Fanes (XL) verglichen. Wenn ich die Sattelrohrlänge ignoriere, da beim FF eh sehr tief, kommt das FF in L der Fanes in XL näher, als das FF in XL. Da ich bei der Fanes schon auf der Grenze zwischen L und XL lag und eben zum XL griff (passt, könnte aber manchmal auch kürzer sein), bin ich beim FF etwas verunsichert. Das FF ist schon arg lang. Dafür ist der Stack beim FF aber auch deutlich größer, so dass man weniger Sattelüberhöhung haben sollte.


----------



## trail-lover (13. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
hab das Fastfoward am Wochenende auch getestet und bin auch sehr angetan von der Kiste. Bin auch ca. 183cm groß und tendiere auch eher zu einem aggresiveren Fahrstil. Bin zu erst das bike in Größe L mit 650b+ gefahren. Als erstes ist mir die sehr angenehme sitzposition aufgefallen. Jedoch haben mich der Rollwiederstand und das flummiartige Wippen des Reifens etwas gestört. Dafür hat man jedoch Bergauf auf Waldboden Unmengen an Traktion und kleinere Unebenheiten werden schön glatt gebügelt und man kann entspannt im Sattel sitzen bleiben. Bergab auf dem Trail hab ich mich auch sofort wohlgefühlt, jedoch hatte ich den Eindruck, dass mir die dicken Reifen etwas die Kreativität beim fahren nehmen.
Daraufhin habe ich auf das bike in Größe M gewechselt mit 29" tubeless und Maxxis Minion Dhf in der Breite 2,5 glaube ich. Dieses Setup hat mir schon deutlich besser gepasst und kam meinem Fahrstil auch mehr entgegen. Der M-Rahmen ließ sich meiner Meinung nach besser manövrieren und hat die großen Laufräder etwas ausgeglichen (Ja ich fahre sonst 26"). Ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass mir der Rahmen zu kurz war. Auch das Fahrgefühl war natürlich viel direkter und lädt schon eher zum aktiven und schnellen fahren ein. Es fährt sich überraschend verspielt und scheut sich auch nicht aufs Hinterrad zu gehen. Beim Kohlensiepen konnte ich mit dem Bike auch nochmal ein paar mittlere Sprünge und Anlieger mitnehmen. Das mag jetzt vielleicht nicht so in den vorgesehen Einsatzbereich passen aber ich hatte trotzdem nicht das Gefühl dass mir das Bike gleich auseinanderfällt  Und zum Schluss gabs Kaffe und Kuchen. Ich würd sagen so verkauft man Bikes!
BTW: Ich schien der einzige Tester zu sein der den M Rahmen bevorzugt. Da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind


----------



## paulimax (13. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Genau das richtige Thema gerade. Da klinke ich mich doch mal ein. Ich bin 1,91 mit ganz normaler Schrittlänge (ich glaube, es waren 91 cm). Die Geodaten des FF habe ich mit denen meiner Fanes (XL) verglichen. Wenn ich die Sattelrohrlänge ignoriere, da beim FF eh sehr tief, kommt das FF in L der Fanes in XL näher, als das FF in XL. Da ich bei der Fanes schon auf der Grenze zwischen L und XL lag und eben zum XL griff (passt, könnte aber manchmal auch kürzer sein), bin ich beim FF etwas verunsichert. Das FF ist schon arg lang. Dafür ist der Stack beim FF aber auch deutlich größer, so dass man weniger Sattelüberhöhung haben sollte.





trail-lover schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab das Fastfoward am Wochenende auch getestet und bin auch sehr angetan von der Kiste. Bin auch ca. 183cm groß und tendiere auch eher zu einem aggresiveren Fahrstil. Bin zu erst das bike in Größe L mit 650b+ gefahren. Als erstes ist mir die sehr angenehme sitzposition aufgefallen. Jedoch haben mich der Rollwiederstand und das flummiartige Wippen des Reifens etwas gestört. Dafür hat man jedoch Bergauf auf Waldboden Unmengen an Traktion und kleinere Unebenheiten werden schön glatt gebügelt und man kann entspannt im Sattel sitzen bleiben. Bergab auf dem Trail hab ich mich auch sofort wohlgefühlt, jedoch hatte ich den Eindruck, dass mir die dicken Reifen etwas die Kreativität beim fahren nehmen.
> Daraufhin habe ich auf das bike in Größe M gewechselt mit 29" tubeless und Maxxis Minion Dhf in der Breite 2,5 glaube ich. Dieses Setup hat mir schon deutlich besser gepasst und kam meinem Fahrstil auch mehr entgegen. Der M-Rahmen ließ sich meiner Meinung nach besser manövrieren und hat die großen Laufräder etwas ausgeglichen (Ja ich fahre sonst 26"). Ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass mir der Rahmen zu kurz war. Auch das Fahrgefühl war natürlich viel direkter und lädt schon eher zum aktiven und schnellen fahren ein. Es fährt sich überraschend verspielt und scheut sich auch nicht aufs Hinterrad zu gehen. Beim Kohlensiepen konnte ich mit dem Bike auch nochmal ein paar mittlere Sprünge und Anlieger mitnehmen. Das mag jetzt vielleicht nicht so in den vorgesehen Einsatzbereich passen aber ich hatte trotzdem nicht das Gefühl dass mir das Bike gleich auseinanderfällt  Und zum Schluss gabs Kaffe und Kuchen. Ich würd sagen so verkauft man Bikes!
> BTW: Ich schien der einzige Tester zu sein der den M Rahmen bevorzugt. Da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind


Sind da nur Riesen mitgefahren? Mit meiner Größe(176cm, 83cm) wird es wohl der M-Rahmen werden, obwohl ich das Sitzrohr mit 40cm schon sehr kurz finde, denn dann muß ich eine 400er Stütze fahren. Und ich kann meine Variostütze mit 350mm in den Bikemarkt stellen. Was meint Ihr? Doch ein L oder ist der viel zu lang?


----------



## visualex (13. Oktober 2015)

trail-lover schrieb:


> ... jedoch hatte ich den Eindruck, dass mir die dicken Reifen etwas die Kreativität beim fahren nehmen.



Schön ausgedrückt. Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Oktober 2015)

Gab's in Witten auch XL Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (13. Oktober 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Gab's in Witten auch XL Rahmen?


Nein, es gibt noch gar keine XL Rahmen. Die Prototypen wurden nur in M und L produziert.


----------



## guetti (13. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal einer von der Minderheit - Rohloff
Gibt es irgendwie einen Tipp wie man das mit der *Drehmomentabstützung *machen könnte, das ist immer noch mein neudeutsch "Blocking point" zuzuschlagen und meine Rohloff Speedhub bleibt gesetzt.

P.S.: Nach den Berichten würde ich auch zu 29 tendieren, mit dicken Schlappen, klingt irgendwie runder ...


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Oktober 2015)

Noch eine Frage zur Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze.
Auf Kickstarter ist ja die Grafik mit Min/Max Höhe der Sattelaufnahme mit Reverb Stealth... und da steht bei Large 730mm... das würde ja heissen, dass der Rahmen 15cm Mindesteinstecktiefe hat... stimmt das? (die Reverb hat min. 9cm, also 6cm weniger)
Die 61.4cm Min sind doch auch unrealistisch: 45cm +15cm Hub, +7.4cm Aufbauhöhe für Klemmkopf und Kragen, macht Minimal 67.4cm...

Seid ihr da bei beiden Massen 6cm unter der richtigen Zahl, hattet ihr eventuell einen Zahlendreher irgendwo?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2015)

Last schrieb:
			
		

> If you want to compare the values with your own bike, please notice some hard tail specific effects: In riding position the reach will increase and the stack will decrease due to the sag of the fork. With full suspension bikes the opposite is the case due to more sag on the rear suspension. Effectively the front will feel longer compared to a full suspension bike with the same reach. The table above shows the geometry without sag.



Wenn ich das lese, sollte ich wohl zum "L" greifen, damit es nicht zu sehr XC wird.

Liebe Last-Crew, könnt Ihr bitte noch ein aussagekräftiges Bild vom "clear powder coated" reinstellen? Das könnte ganz interessant sein, gerade durch die Verfärbungen um die Schweißnähte.


----------



## pxButterkeks (13. Oktober 2015)

So hab mich mal bis hier her aktuell gelesen... Sau viel.
Ich werde nächstes Wochenende in Freiburg das ding mal fahren gehen, da ich noch unschlüssig bin, was die Größe angeht (182cm mit 86cm Schrittlänge).
Hat hier jemand nen Tipp, wie ich merken kann welche Größe unpassend / passend ist?
Hab mal gelesen, dass man sich Hütchen stellen kann und Slalum fahren um sowas besser fühlen zu können. Kennt wer noch was?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Oktober 2015)

Nimm einfach Large mit 32mm Vorbau, das ist perfekt für deine Grösse...
Zu viel Reach merkst du, wenn du bei technischen Sachen das Gefühl hast, du musst dich extrem vorstrecken zB beim Umsetzen in einer engen Kurve.
Zu wenig, und du hast beim stehend bergabfahren in attack Position das Gefühl, der Lenker ist mehr unter als vor dir...


----------



## visualex (14. Oktober 2015)

Den Rahmen gibt es jetzt auch im Shop. Aber irgendwas stimmt da mit dem Preis nicht


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2015)

Passt schon, war ja so angekündigt. Ob die Darstellung in der Art glücklich ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Den Rahmen gibt es jetzt auch im Shop. Aber irgendwas stimmt da mit dem Preis nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 428108


So wie von Anfang an auf der Seite angegeben, das ist der Preis ohne Kickstarter-"Rabatt".





hasardeur schrieb:


> Passt schon, war ja so angekündigt. Ob die Darstellung in der Art glücklich ist, ist eine andere Frage.


"can be shippen within Feb 2016 days" klingt auch noch etwas irreführend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (14. Oktober 2015)

Mir hatte Jörg gesagt, dass es während der Kickstarter-Phase den Rahmen im Shop auch für 399,-€ geben wird. Quasi für die Leute ohne Kreditkarte.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Oktober 2015)

guetti schrieb:


> Nochmal einer von der Minderheit - Rohloff
> Gibt es irgendwie einen Tipp wie man das mit der *Drehmomentabstützung *machen könnte, das ist immer noch mein neudeutsch "Blocking point" zuzuschlagen und meine Rohloff Speedhub bleibt gesetzt..



du hast immer die möglichkeit an der Kettenstrebe abzustützen 
schaut zwar :kotz: aus  geht aber 
zum"Glück" is Hardtail fahren keine Option für mich mehr  
weil sexy  find ich den Rahmen schon


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zur Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze.
> Auf Kickstarter ist ja die Grafik mit Min/Max Höhe der Sattelaufnahme mit Reverb Stealth... und da steht bei Large 730mm... das würde ja heissen, dass der Rahmen 15cm Mindesteinstecktiefe hat... stimmt das? (die Reverb hat min. 9cm, also 6cm weniger)
> Die 61.4cm Min sind doch auch unrealistisch: 45cm +15cm Hub, +7.4cm Aufbauhöhe für Klemmkopf und Kragen, macht Minimal 67.4cm...
> 
> Seid ihr da bei beiden Massen 6cm unter der richtigen Zahl, hattet ihr eventuell einen Zahlendreher irgendwo?


Mag Last dazu vielleicht noch was sagen?


----------



## schu2000 (14. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Den Rahmen gibt es jetzt auch im Shop. Aber irgendwas stimmt da mit dem Preis nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 428108



 sollte es für die kreditkartenlosen nicht die Möglichkeit geben, den Rahmen auch zum Kickstarter-Preis zu kaufen?


----------



## ONE78 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ist geändert! Jetzt auch im Shop zum kickstarterpreis! Und gleich eins geordert!


----------



## HerbyAIC (14. Oktober 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> sollte es für die kreditkartenlosen nicht die Möglichkeit geben, den Rahmen auch zum Kickstarter-Preis zu kaufen?



Ist gerade geändert worden. 399 pre Order 


Außerdem sind die 29" Buildkits online. 

650b+ 
Kommt noch. Vermutlich morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (14. Oktober 2015)

wie viel baut der  IS42/28.6/H9/K Steuersatz noch mit auf? Suche gerade nach passenden Gabeln. 
Der EC unten von Cane Creek baut 12mm auf, das macht mit den 108 des Steuerrohrs und einem Vorbau (35-40mm?) schon mal ca 160mm Schaftlänge. Was fehlt noch?


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Oktober 2015)

Die meisten Vorbauten brauchen eher 35mm heutzutage, wenn nicht noch weniger... 10mm für den oberen Steuersatz und du bist auf der sicheren Seite...


----------



## hoodride (14. Oktober 2015)

Definitiv geändert mit mit T-Shirt und mitohne Versandkosten.

Bestellt


----------



## metalbks (14. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schade das es das 29er XT Rad nur mit 2 Fach gibt. Das wäre sofort gekauft worden mit 1x11 XT und XT Bremsen.


----------



## pxButterkeks (14. Oktober 2015)

metalbks schrieb:


> Sehr schade das es das 29er XT Rad nur mit 2 Fach gibt. Das wäre sofort gekauft worden mit 1x11 XT und XT Bremsen.


Was macht denn die XT so viel besser als die X0/X1?


----------



## metalbks (14. Oktober 2015)

Der Ersatzteilpreis. Eine XT Kasette bekomme ich derzeit für 79Euro....dafür bekomme ich nichtmal eine GX. Und ich habe mit Avid Bremsen nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## felixh. (14. Oktober 2015)

GX1150 gibts um 99€ und wiegt trotz Stahl 42er weniger! Wennst da ernsthaft meinst die XT ist besser - passt was nicht. Die GX1150 ist deutlich höherwertiger wie jede XT Kassette (9fach/10fach) die ich bisher in der Hand hatte. Da die Haltbarkeit bei den meisten wohl primär am 42er liegt - weil die Alu nicht grade haltbar sind - dann viel Spaß mit der XT (die dank Alu also weder haltbar noch leicht ist).


----------



## pxButterkeks (14. Oktober 2015)

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass mich SRAM rein Technisch zu 100% überzeugt hat! 42-10 und nicht 42-11... des macht gleich mal 2-3 Km/h aus. Und die 20€ mehr für eine Technisch wie auch Qualitativ bessere Kassette zu zahlen, halte ich ebenfalls für ertragbar 
Aber wenn man sich zu 100% auf XT eingeschossen hat... tja was soll ich dann noch sagen?


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Oktober 2015)

Mit der GX ist Shimano für die Zukunft für mich erstmal aus dem Rennen, weil das letzte Argument gegen 1x11 gefallen ist...

Ich fahr erstmal meine 1x10 XT Schaltung weiter, aber nicht weil die so klasse ist sondern weil ich nix wegschmeissen will was noch funktioniert...


----------



## metalbks (14. Oktober 2015)

Jungens Jungens....das war meine Meinung nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich werde mir das Rad so oder so zulegen.

Bin mir nur noch bei der grösse unsicher...denke aber ein L sollte grad noch so passen mit 190cm. SL ist nur 89cm.

Ich hätte es mit den von mir favorisierten Teilen nur lieber gehabt.
Aber das man natürlich auch die 2Fach Fahrer ansprechen will ist mir bewusst.

Welche Yari steckt denn im Flow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pxButterkeks (14. Oktober 2015)

metalbks schrieb:


> Welche Yari steckt denn im Flow?


140mm, und das die Yari nur in RC gibt, glaub ich auch nich dass da was andres rein kommt 
Alles weitere zur Yari auch hier:
https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/yari-rc


----------



## metalbks (14. Oktober 2015)

Ging mir um den Federweg, das hab ich glatt Überlesen. Dank Dir!


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2015)

Warum wurden nur die EX471er gegen die Systemlaufräder getauscht? Nur 28 statt 32 Speichen  Wer zentriert die Dinger dann um? Das kostet doch auch extra und bei actionsports kostet der EX471 LRS, so wie auf den Prototypen aufgebaut, weniger, als der Straßenpreis der E1700 Spline Two. Kann man da nicht gleich den hochwertigeren EX471 nehmen?

Die Pike scheint es ja nicht als RC mit Boost zu geben. Wäre es daher möglich, dass Ihr den Raum zwischen 1199€ und 1999€ noch mit einer günstigen Version inklusive Pike RCT3 bestückt? Die Yari hat zwar ein tolles Casting, aber ich wollte eigentlich keine Gabel mit offenem Ölbad und vor allem keine MoCo in dieser Klasse. Die 1999€-Version hat jedoch noch Potential nach unten (ohne Reverb, E1900, GX).

Mit der Reifenkombi könnte ich gut leben, solange vorn und hinten TSC verbaut wird. Ist das so?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich was verpasst - wieso sind denn die Buildkits schon wieder total anders, ich wollte doch noch über B+ nachdenken...?


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2015)

Da passt was nicht:
Rahmen + Buildkit für zusammen 1598 €, Komplettrad 1599€...
Da ärgere ich mich, das ich so früh eingestiegen bin, denn so viel Spaß macht mir das Aufbauen auch wieder nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da passt was nicht:
> Rahmen + Buildkit für zusammen 1598 €, Komplettrad 1599€...
> Da ärgere ich mich, das ich so früh eingestiegen bin, denn so viel Spaß macht mir das Aufbauen auch wieder nicht.


Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler oder du oder geht es um 1€?


----------



## adrenochrom (14. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da ärgere ich mich, das ich so früh eingestiegen bin, denn so viel Spaß macht mir das Aufbauen auch wieder nicht.


du kannst jederzeit wieder aussteigen und neu kaufen


----------



## adrenochrom (14. Oktober 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler oder du oder geht es um 1€?





mw.dd schrieb:


> so viel Spaß macht mir das Aufbauen auch wieder nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Oktober 2015)

Glaub nicht dass bei den "Kompletträdern" der Aufbau dabei ist?

Selbst wenn, für mich ist der Aufbau auf jeden Fall Teil des Spasses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2015)

Ach das zusammenstecken. Über sowas denke ich garnicht nach, ist doch kein Auto.

Ich hätte mal so ein blödes Kit bestellen sollen, als die EX471 dabei war bzw. XM551....grrr....naja, ist ja noch hin, da kann noch einiges kommen.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler oder du oder geht es um 1€?



Komplettrad kostet 1€ mehr als Einzelkauf Rahmen + Buildkit; da gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, einzeln zu kaufen, solange man mit den Teilen des Buildkit aufbauen will.



adrenochrom schrieb:


> du kannst jederzeit wieder aussteigen und neu kaufen



Eigentlich will ich ja 2x10 und Öl statt DOT, außerdem liegt noch was im Keller oder ist anderswo verbaut. Ich werde das Buildkit wohl nicht kaufen.


----------



## JF-LAST (14. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein paar Updates:

1) Die 650 Plus Buildkits folgen tatsächlich noch in Kürze und auch einige Laufrad/Gabel-Kombis.

2) Alle Reifen sind TSC Compound.

3) Die 471 Felgen sind Baugleich mit einigen Felgen aus den Laufradsätzen von DT. Grundsätzlich entspricht ein 1700 er DT Laufrad von der Qualität her einer Kombi EX471 mit 350er Naben. Nur sind die Naben der Systemlaufräder leichter. Wir haben alle Testbikes mit selbst gebauten LRS aufgebaut, alles auch 28 Loch, genauso wie die Systemlaufräder. In der Serie gibt´s dann die Systemlaufräder.

4) Die Sattelauszugsmaße waren tatsächlich nicht richtig, danke für den Hinweis. Ist in Kickstarter korrigiert und hier:

Medium	525-740 mm

Large	   575-790 mm

X-large	 635-850 mm




 

5) Rohloff

Wir haben gestern mal ne Rohloff eingebaut, was soweit auch vom Bauraum möglich ist.

Soll die direkte Zugführung verwendet werden, müsste man sich selbst einen Anschlag an der Kettenstrebe bauen. Wir möchten den nicht serienmäßig vorsehen.

Sofern Rohloff den PM-Bone für 180er PM anbietet, sollte es auch mit der Drehmomentaufnahme klappen.

Ggf. muss das Hinterrad um 1-2 mm aus der kürzesten Einstellung herausgeschoben werden, damit die Kettenspanner bedient werden können.

Es wird für Rohloff Naben von uns jedoch keine Freigabe geben, da wir den Lastfall prüftechnisch wegen des Zusatzaufwandes nicht realisieren werden. Ein Einbau erfolgt somit stets auf eingene Gefahr. 

P.S.: Der neue Trend ist jetzt spokeless, siehe letztes Bild...;-)


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Oktober 2015)

Ihr seid einfach top


----------



## guetti (14. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> hier ein paar Updates
> ...
> 5) Rohloff
> ...
> ...



erst einmal super vielen Dank für die Rohloff Info, super Service, eine Frage hätte ich noch, d.h. PM-Bone zusammen mit eurem verstellbaren Adapter zusammen ist dann für welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser? Denn eigentlich ist der PM-Mount ja für Rahmen mit PM Anlötteil, oder stehe ich da jetzt auf dem Schlauch?
Gruss Guetti


----------



## Muellbeutel (14. Oktober 2015)

Soo, vollbracht. Kommende Saison darf ich mich wohl zwischen zwei tollen Enduro Hardtails entscheiden, 26" und 29". Suppa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Oktober 2015)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Soo, vollbracht. Kommende Saison darf ich mich wohl zwischen zwei tollen Enduro Hardtails entscheiden, 26" und 29". Suppa!


Du auch? Dann fahren schon mindestens zwei davon im Deister herum


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Oktober 2015)

guetti schrieb:


> erst einmal super vielen Dank für die Rohloff Info, super Service, eine Frage hätte ich noch, d.h. PM-Bone zusammen mit eurem verstellbaren Adapter zusammen ist dann für welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser? Denn eigentlich ist der PM-Mount ja für Rahmen mit PM Anlötteil, oder stehe ich da jetzt auf dem Schlauch?
> Gruss Guetti


PM Montage teil von Last=180mm und dazu das Rohloffteil=200mm Scheibe... Das funktioniert ja wie ein +20mm Adapter...


----------



## berkel (14. Oktober 2015)

Könnte man am HR auch eine 10mm Steckachse verwenden (135x10)? Es bräuchte dafür ja nur ein größeres Gewinde im Schaltauge. Würde mir besser gefallen und ich hätte dafür noch eine passende CK Nabe / Achse.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Oktober 2015)

Aber das Gewinde der CK Funbolts ist M12? Passt das durchs schaltauge?


----------



## guetti (14. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> PM Montage teil von Last=180mm und dazu das Rohloffteil=200mm Scheibe... Das funktioniert ja wie ein +20mm Adapter...


danke für die Hilfe, wieder ein Teil was ich neu besorgen muss, die 200er Scheibe für die Rohloff nebst PM-Bone 

hier ein Bild von Rohloff
http://www.rohloff.de/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_A12-PM-Bone_PM_Axleplate_779aa82b63.png


----------



## berkel (14. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Aber das Gewinde der CK Funbolts ist M12? Passt das durchs schaltauge?


Nee, keine Fun Bolts. Meine Nabe(n) haben 135mm mit einer 10mm Hohlachse ohne Zapfen, war glaube ich früher "Saint Standard". Die kann man mit einer 10mm Steckachse (z.B. DT RWS) in normalen 135mm Hinterbauten mit offenen Ausfallenden fahren.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem rohloffteil pm bone hätte ich so meine bedenken. Das ding ist doch für ausfallenden gedacht und nicht horizontal nach hinten offene? Auf dem letzten bild siehts so aus, als würde das verklemmen, wenn man das hinterrad nach hinten schiebt. Und wie geht das mit dem verstellbereich zum kettenspannen?


----------



## culoduro (14. Oktober 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Nee, keine Fun Bolts. Meine Nabe(n) haben 135mm mit einer 10mm Hohlachse ohne Zapfen, war glaube ich früher "Saint Standard". Die kann man mit einer 10mm Steckachse (z.B. DT RWS) in normalen 135mm Hinterbauten mit offenen Ausfallenden fahren.



Siehe Antwort von Last auf meine Frage desselben Gehalts ein paar Seien weiter vorne. Geht als SS, oder sonst mit aufbohren...


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich bohr das Schaltauge auf und nutz die Funbolts weiter.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2015)

Nette Defnition von Funbolt: http://de.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Funbolt

@JF-LAST  Könnt Ihr bite, bitte mal ein Muster vom transparenten Rahmen einstellen? Habt Ihr da vielleicht schon etwas in Eurem Fundus? Gerne auch ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers, solange es als Muster taugt.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr als Alternative zu den Sonderfarben auch ein mattes Titangrau mit aufnehmen. Das sieht bestimmt auch super aus und ist nicht so exotisch wie das Rot oder Blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (15. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht kann man mit 10mm RWS auch ein Gegengewinde direkt in das Schaltauge schneiden


----------



## ONE78 (15. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bohr das Schaltauge auf und nutz die Funbolts weiter.



das war auch meine idee, aber leider wird dann die demontage des HR recht kompliziert...man hat dann immer das SW mit auge frei rumbaumeln


----------



## berkel (15. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man mit 10mm RWS auch ein Gegengewinde direkt in das Schaltauge schneiden


Das war ja meine Idee, weil ich noch 2 passende Naben bzw. 1 ganzes 29er Laufrad habe. Die Antwort wurde von LAST schon gegeben, hatte ich überlesen:


JF-LAST schrieb:


> 5) Als Hinterradnabe kann auch eine Nabe mit 10 mm Achse gefahren werden, wenn:
> 
> 
> Variante 1: Achse plus Mutter verwendet wird und kein Schaltauge, also Singlespeed.
> ...


 



ONE78 schrieb:


> das war auch meine idee, aber leider wird dann die demontage des HR recht kompliziert...man hat dann immer das SW mit auge frei rumbaumeln


Das Schaltauge sollte von der Horizontal-Einstellschraube gehalten werden. Wäre ja sonst mit der Originalachse auch nicht anders!?


----------



## HerbyAIC (15. Oktober 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Das war ja meine Idee, weil ich noch 2 passende Naben bzw. 1 ganzes 29er Laufrad habe. Die Antwort wurde von LAST schon gegeben, hatte ich überlesen:
> 
> 
> 
> Das Schaltauge sollte von der Horizontal-Einstellschraube gehalten werden. Wäre ja sonst mit der Originalachse auch nicht anders!?



Ja, Schaltauge wird von der Einstellschraube gehalten.


----------



## JF-LAST (15. Oktober 2015)

guetti schrieb:


> erst einmal super vielen Dank für die Rohloff Info, super Service, eine Frage hätte ich noch, d.h. PM-Bone zusammen mit eurem verstellbaren Adapter zusammen ist dann für welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser? Denn eigentlich ist der PM-Mount ja für Rahmen mit PM Anlötteil, oder stehe ich da jetzt auf dem Schlauch?
> Gruss Guetti



Also, die PM-Scheibenbremsaufnahme von uns ist verstellbar und kann passend zur Achsposition geklemmt werden. Der Abstand Achse-Postmount bleibt dann unverändert.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Oktober 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> ...Das Schaltauge sollte von der Horizontal-Einstellschraube gehalten werden. Wäre ja sonst mit der Originalachse auch nicht anders!?



wird es ja auch, nur leider bekommste dann die funbolts nicht raus, weil die nicht durchs 10mm ausfallende passen. sprich HR muss mit funbults, schaltauge und SW nach hinten raus...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nette Defnition von Funbolt: http://de.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Funbolt
> 
> @JF-LAST  Könnt Ihr bite, bitte mal ein Muster vom transparenten Rahmen einstellen? Habt Ihr da vielleicht schon etwas in Eurem Fundus? Gerne auch ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers, solange es als Muster taugt.
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr als Alternative zu den Sonderfarben auch ein mattes Titangrau mit aufnehmen. Das sieht bestimmt auch super aus und ist nicht so exotisch wie das Rot oder Blau.


Also im Normalfall ist stahl raw powder so (wie groß jetzt die Schweißspuren sind ist vermutlich unterschiedlich)







aber vielleicht siehts ja auch ganz anders aus...


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wird es ja auch, nur leider bekommste dann die funbolts nicht raus, weil die nicht durchs 10mm ausfallende passen. sprich HR muss mit funbults, schaltauge und SW nach hinten raus...



dann schraubste halt rechts den Funbolt raus. einfache Lösung für dies schwerwiegende Problem.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Oktober 2015)

das m12 gewinde passt aber nicht durchs 10mm ausfallende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (15. Oktober 2015)

was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das m12 gewinde passt aber nicht durchs 10mm ausfallende!



dann muss man sich ja gar keine Gedanken über die Funbolts machen, 
wenns net geht.


----------



## mamu89 (15. Oktober 2015)

gibt es nur ein 650b+ kit?


----------



## culoduro (15. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie fast schon üblich, abends ne Runde Updates und Antworten bzw. Nicht-Antworten (mit einer solchen geht es direkt los):
> 
> ...



@JF-LAST
Danke für die Antworten!
Was würdest Du denn sagen, wieviel sich die Geo des Hardtails verändert, wenn die Federgabel im Sag ist (bei einer 140mm Gabel würde ich mal 25%, also 35mm rechnen)? Deswegen hatte ich auch den Rechner bemüht 
Zunahme des Reach um ca 14mm? Dann wäre ich beim L bei 464mm und beim XL bei ca 484mm...
Auf diese Veränderung des reaches hattet Ihr ja extra hingewiesen in Eurer Beschreibung...

Noch eine Frage bzw. Bitte zum Steuersatz: wäre es möglich, zumindest bei der nächsten Auflage einen ZS44/ ZS56 Steuersatzstandard - noch lieber bei dieser Auflage, wenn möglich  - in Erwägung zu ziehen? Das würde ermöglichen, einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen, um bei Gabeln mit geringerem Federweg oder Einbauhöhe trotzdem den schön flachen Lenkwinkel zu erhalten! Man könnte so auch mit der Tretlagerhöhe spielen.
Ich würde z.B. am liebsten 120mm Federweg an der Gabel fahren, um einfach weniger Veränderung des Lenkwinkels durch Eintauchen der Gabel zu haben.

Auch von mir an der Stelle aber nochmal grosses Lob und vielen Dank für die gute Geo!!!


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Oktober 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> @JF-LAST
> Danke für die Antworten!
> Was würdest Du denn sagen, wieviel sich die Geo des Hardtails verändert, wenn die Federgabel im Sag ist (bei einer 140mm Gabel würde ich mal 25%, also 35mm rechnen)? Deswegen hatte ich auch den Rechner bemüht
> Zunahme des Reach um ca 14mm? Dann wäre ich beim L bei 464mm und beim XL bei ca 484mm...
> ...


Fahr doch einfach die 140er Gabel entsprechend straffer...


----------



## berkel (15. Oktober 2015)

ZS56 bei einem Stahlrahmen mit schlanken Rohren? Optisch wahrscheinlich gruselig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Oktober 2015)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Soo, vollbracht. Kommende Saison darf ich mich wohl zwischen zwei tollen Enduro Hardtails entscheiden, 26" und 29". Suppa!


Obwohl mir 29 und 650b usw. nicht zusagen muss ich sagen....geiles Radel !!!
Eventuell werden es drei , zumindestens mal probesitzen


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Oktober 2015)

Auf eine: dt swiss m 1700 spline two 27,5
müsste ich doch auch einen 2.8 bzw. 3.0er Reifen drauf kriegen,oder habe ich dann besagten Glühbirnen Effekt, was meint ihr?
Grüße Wurstzipfel


----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST: mir stellt sich gerade eine Frage: bis wann gelten eigentlich die aktuellen Preise der Build-Kits und wann wird "abgebucht", wenn ich schon heute bestelle?

Eine Build-Kit-Kombi halte ich aufgrund der Boost-Standards noch für sinnvoll: Gabel, Headset, LRS & Antrieb (evtl. mit Bremse, muss aber nicht).


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Auf eine: dt swiss m 1700 spline two 27,5
> müsste ich doch auch einen 2.8 bzw. 3.0er Reifen drauf kriegen,oder habe ich dann besagten Glühbirnen Effekt, was meint ihr?
> Grüße Wurstzipfel


Auf den m1700 mit 22mm Maulweite ist ein 2.4er schon grenzwertig. Die e1700 vom Kit haben immerhin 25mm, aber ich hatte das so verstanden dass nicht mehr wie 2.4 29er reinpasst? Schade dass die LRS alle 28 Speichen haben, damit habe ich mit 92kg am Hardtail schlechte Erfahrungen (Flex).


----------



## berkel (16. Oktober 2015)

B+ gibt auf einer schmalen Felge wenig Sinn wenn man dann wegen seitlichem Wegknicken keinen niedrigen Luftdruck fahren kann.


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaub, 30mm Maulweite sollten es für einen 2.8er Reifen schon sein...


----------



## Balkanbiker (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich verweise auf folgendes Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-b-27-5-midfat-reifenthread.747926/

Da wird über verschiedene Reifen/Felgenkombinationen diskutiert und wie es dann mit den Maßen und dem Fahrverhalten aussieht.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2015)

Von wegen 650B+: Last empfiehlt einen 2,8er Reifen. 650B+ ist ja etwa 1 cm kleiner als 29" und 2,8" Nobby Nics haben eine Breite von etwas 71 mm und damit knapp 6 mm pro Seite mehr als die 2,35 in 29". Breit wird der Reifen ja nur auf der anderen Seite (Aufstandsfläche).
Meine Frage: Muss es unbedingt eine Boost-Gabel sein oder genügt eine x-beliebige 29" Gabel? In dem Fall kann man beispielsweise die Pike RC nutzen (günstiger) oder auch eine F35 (leichter).


----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2015)

Last hat 2.5 29er auf 25mm Innenweite Felge getestet - und da haben sie soweit ich verstanden hab eh den Minion DHF 2.5 genommen - der fällt echt sehr großvolumig aus (selbe Karkassenbreite wie 26er 2.7 Minion). Wenn der wirklich problemlos auf kürzester Kettenstrebe reinging - sollte kein anderer 29er Reifen derzeit ein Problem darstellen - außer halt evtl der Minion 2.5 auf 35mm Innenbreite Felge... (aber dann muss man halt evtl die lange Kettenstrebenlänge auswählen).


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Von wegen 650B+: Last empfiehlt einen 2,8er Reifen. 650B+ ist ja etwa 1 cm kleiner als 29" und 2,8" Nobby Nics haben eine Breite von etwas 71 mm und damit knapp 6 mm pro Seite mehr als die 2,35 in 29". Breit wird der Reifen ja nur auf der anderen Seite (Aufstandsfläche).
> Meine Frage: Muss es unbedingt eine Boost-Gabel sein oder genügt eine x-beliebige 29" Gabel? In dem Fall kann man beispielsweise die Pike RC nutzen (günstiger) oder auch eine F35 (leichter).


Klar geht so ein Reifen auch in eine Standardpike mit 29"... gibt ja schon etliche die sowas fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (16. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Klar geht so ein Reifen auch in eine Standardpike mit 29"... gibt ja schon etliche die sowas fahren...


Hast du da einen Link/Foto? Ich kenne nur Beispiele mit dem WTB Trailblazer 2.8" (ETRTO lt. BC: 67-584), aber das ist ja speziell ein Reifen für konventionelle Rahmen/Gabeln und hat keine seitlich abstehenden Stollen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass z.B. ein WTB Bridger 3.0" (72-584, vergleichbar mit 2.8" NN 70-584?) von der Breite (fahrbar) in eine normale Pike passt. Zumal B+ ja etwas niedriger als 29" baut und die Stollen dann eher im Bereich der Dichtungen liegen.


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Oktober 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Hast du da einen Link/Foto? Ich kenne nur Beispiele mit dem WTB Trailblazer 2.8" (ETRTO lt. BC: 67-584), aber das ist ja speziell ein Reifen für konventionelle Rahmen/Gabeln und hat keine seitlich abstehenden Stollen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass z.B. ein WTB Bridger 3.0" (72-584, vergleichbar mit 2.8" NN 70-584?) von der Breite in eine normale Pike passt. Zumal B+ ja etwas niedriger als 29" baut und die Stollen dann eher im Bereich der Dichtungen liegen.








Das ist eines der wenigen Fotos die ich kenne... aber nachdem bei meiner 29" Pike rundherum ein ganzer Finger passt, hab ich da wenig Bedenken...
Die ganz fetten 3" Reifen werden wohl nicht reingehen, klar...


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mir bezüglich der Größe auch noch unsicher... Ich bin 178cm/84cm und fahre ein Bike (Fanes) mit 44cm Reach, das mir etwas zu klein vorkommt. Ich habe mich auf dem Mondraker Dune L sehr wohl gefühlt, so richtig schön "im Bike", als ich es testen durfte. Das Dune hat sogar 49,3cm Reach...
Ich würde von diesen Erfahrungen ausgehend den XL-Rahmen wählen...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke eher L


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## berkel (16. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Das ist eines der wenigen Fotos die ich kenne... aber nachdem bei meiner 29" Pike rundherum ein ganzer Finger passt, hab ich da wenig Bedenken...
> Die ganz fetten 3" Reifen werden wohl nicht reingehen, klar...


Das auf dem Foto ist der besagte Trailblazer, den würde ich wegen der Stollen nicht am VR fahren wollen, zumal das auch kein wirkliches B+ ist. Sieht an der Gabel allerdings doch nicht soo knapp aus wie gedacht. Hm, ich würde schon gerne zumindest die Vorderräder zwischen meinen Bikes tauschen können, die 27,5"+ Gabeln haben 110mm Boost Mist.


----------



## HerbyAIC (16. Oktober 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich bin mir bezüglich der Größe auch noch unsicher... Ich bin 178cm/84cm und fahre ein Bike (Fanes) mit 44cm Reach, das mir etwas zu klein vorkommt. Ich habe mich auf dem Mondraker Dune L sehr wohl gefühlt, so richtig schön "im Bike", als ich es testen durfte. Das Dune hat sogar 49,3cm Reach...
> Ich würde von diesen Erfahrungen ausgehend den XL-Rahmen wählen...



Bin mit 1,78 m und 83 cm Schrittlänge auf dem "L" rad super zurecht gekommen. Mit 35  mm Vorbau. 
Denke Xl wird dir zu groß sein. Den M bin ich auch gefahren,  ist schön wendig , fand ihn aber im ganzen für mich zu klein.


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Oktober 2015)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> Bin mit 1,78 m und 83 cm Schrittlänge auf dem "L" rad super zurecht gekommen. Mit 35  mm Vorbau.
> Denke Xl wird dir zu groß sein. Den M bin ich auch gefahren,  ist schön wendig , fand ihn aber im ganzen für mich zu klein.


Ach so ein Mist, dass ich nirgends testen kann - nach Freiburg komme ich erstmal nicht.
Fahre an meiner Fanes (Reach 44cm) einen 50er Vorbau. Wenn ich den XL Rahmen nehme, kann ich einen 30er fahren. Wie anders ist das Reachverhalten beim Hardtail? Ist das drastisch bemerkbar, dass er beim Einfedern länger wird?


----------



## mawe (16. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> ... Wir haben alle Testbikes mit selbst gebauten LRS aufgebaut, alles auch 28 Loch, genauso wie die Systemlaufräder. In der Serie gibt´s dann die Systemlaufräder.


Soweit ich das verstanden hatte, muss das hintere Laufrad ja (6mm?) asymmetrisch eingespeicht sein. Sind die Systemlaufräder aus dem Build-Kit schon korrekt aufgebaut, oder muss ich die noch umbauen (lassen)?


----------



## lahnbiker (16. Oktober 2015)

mawe schrieb:


> ... Sind die Systemlaufräder aus dem Build-Kit schon korrekt aufgebaut, oder muss ich die noch umbauen (lassen)?



Ja sind sie: "Wheels: DT Swiss E1700 Spline TWO 29 inch, 6 mm asymmetric rear wheel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (16. Oktober 2015)

Sorry für OT, aber...

wem die Geo des Fastforward gut gefällt, und sich für ein Stahl-AM-HT intressiert, das man als 29er oder 650+ aufbauen kann, sich aber an dem asymmetrisch einzuspeichendem HR, den horizontalen Ausfallenden, dem IS-Steuersatz o.ä. stört, ein kleiner Tipp:
Ragley hat für 2016 das BigWig überarbeitet: http://ragleybikes.com/products/bigwig-29-frame/


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. Oktober 2015)

"In der Serie gibt´s dann die Systemlaufräder." och nö wirklich muß das sein? Wer will denn so etwas haben


----------



## -Wally- (17. Oktober 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber...
> 
> wem die Geo des Fastforward gut gefällt, und sich für ein Stahl-AM-HT intressiert, das man als 29er oder 650+ aufbauen kann, sich aber an dem asymmetrisch einzuspeichendem HR, den horizontalen Ausfallenden, dem IS-Steuersatz o.ä. stört, ein kleiner Tipp:
> Ragley hat für 2016 das BigWig überarbeitet: http://ragleybikes.com/products/bigwig-29-frame/



Danke für den Hinweis! Sicherlich auch interessant, aber die Geos sind doch ziemlich unterschiedlich und ich gehe davon aus, dass sich beide Bikes ziemlich unterschiedlich fahren, man beachte alleine schonmal die Längen, in Bezug auf Reach und Radstand.
Das größte BigWig liegt beim Reach ja nur ein bisschen überm kleinsten FastForward, dieses wirds beim Radstand aber noch übertrumpfen.
Und nichts gegen Ragley, aber das Last...ich mein, schauts Euch an...der Rahmen hat doch eine gehörige Portion Ästhetik und Eleganz. Einfach schön die Kiste.


----------



## mawe (17. Oktober 2015)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> "In der Serie gibt´s dann die Systemlaufräder." och nö wirklich muß das sein? Wer will denn so etwas haben


Derzeit fahre ich DT350 mit EX471. Die DT Systemlaufräder würde  ich für den Einsatzzweck als nahezu gleichwertig ansehen.

Nur weil das System-LRS dransteht, eiern die ja nicht direkt nach der ersten ruppigfern Abfahrt sofort herum.


----------



## mawe (17. Oktober 2015)

Doppelpost gelöscht.


----------



## Felger (17. Oktober 2015)

ah, super. immer mehr Optionen im SHOP! Vielen Dank. Könnt ihr evtl den Steuersatz noch extra reinpacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2015)

Ganz ehrlich!?

Last ist kein Teileladen!

Warum sollten sie euch jede einzelne Komponente anbieten?

Ich finde die Optionen mehr als ausreichend,
alles andere kann man anderweitig besorgen.

Rahmen, Komplettbike, Teile-Kit. Mehr bräuchte es nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2015)

Nicht jeder hat eine volle Schatzkiste und schon gar nicht für ein 29" Enduro oder gar 650B+. Last bekommt OEM-Konditionen. Sicher nicht dieselben, wie Cube oder Canyon, aber ich hoffe, in einem Maß, der die Aftermarket-Strassenpreise unterbietet. Das ist nur meine Hoffnung. Wenn das nicht so ist, genügt ein kleiner Hinweis und ich halte mich zurück.
Jedenfalls würde ich gern von diesen Konditionen profitieren. Hier wünsche (nicht fordere) ich mir nur zu den vorhandenen Kits noch eine mittlere Kategorie. Es würde einfach mehr Interessierten den Kauf ermöglichen. Ziel sollte ein Komplettbike-Preis von etwa 2k€ sein, vielleicht sogar mit Reverb, wobei man die noch immer für <200€ im Bikemarkt bekommt. Ist ja glücklicherweise 31,6 mm. Mit M8000 1x11, Pike RC und E1900 sollte das vielleicht möglich sein. Für mich wäre es der perfekte Kompromiss.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ziel sollte ein Komplettbike-Preis von etwa 2k€



Das bekommst Du  doch aber mit Strassenpreisen hin? 400€ für den Rahmen, dann hast Du noch 1600 für Teile... Das reicht.


----------



## Seppl- (17. Oktober 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ach so ein Mist, dass ich nirgends testen kann - nach Freiburg komme ich erstmal nicht.
> Fahre an meiner Fanes (Reach 44cm) einen 50er Vorbau. Wenn ich den XL Rahmen nehme, kann ich einen 30er fahren. Wie anders ist das Reachverhalten beim Hardtail? Ist das drastisch bemerkbar, dass er beim Einfedern länger wird?


LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST:

Gibt es einen verbindlichen Liefertermin?

Werden alle Vorbestellungen gleich behandelt bzw. ausgeliefert?

ich muss den Teilekauf planen!


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Oktober 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


XL XL XL oder L oder XL oder L oder XL XL XL XL XL XL


----------



## luniz (17. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat eine volle Schatzkiste und schon gar nicht für ein 29" Enduro oder gar 650B+. Last bekommt OEM-Konditionen. Sicher nicht dieselben, wie Cube oder Canyon, aber ich hoffe, in einem Maß, der die Aftermarket-Strassenpreise unterbietet. Das ist nur meine Hoffnung. Wenn das nicht so ist, genügt ein kleiner Hinweis und ich halte mich zurück.



Na was meinst du denn, wo die aftermarket Straßenpreise herkommen? Das sind alles OEM Teile, an die irgendjemand vergessen hat, ein Fahrrad dran zu bauen. Händler-EK für Aftermarket-Teile ist nicht selten höher als der Straßenpreis-VK im Netz.


----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2015)

Geiz ist geil!


----------



## pxButterkeks (17. Oktober 2015)

Hab hier mal meine, ja sehr sehr sehr grobe, Preisrechnung rein von den (meiner ansicht nach) teuersten und wichtigsten Komponenten.
Und ja das Sattel, Lenker, Griffe, ... fehlt weiss ich!

1.075€ PartsKit2: (Pike + Laufradsatz) (ähnliches Set aus dem Bikemarkt ca. 900€)
360€ Schaltgruppe: SRAM GX (1x11)
240€ Bremse: Guid RS (Bremsset + Scheiben neue)
250€ Vario Sattelstütze: Reverb Stelth (im Bikemarkt anscheinend <200)

Gesamt mit Neuen Teilen: 1925€
Gesamt mit Bikemarkt Teilen: ca. 1700€
Das TrailKit von Last kostet 2000€, also eine max Differenz von ca. 300€

Ich bin weder Mechaniker noch Profi Biker o.ä. aber so gesehn sieht für mich der Preis von 2K für das TrailKit garnicht so schlecht aus.
Natürlich hätte auch ich gerne ein Kit mit ner Pike und ner Reverb für ca. 1500... Doch wenn ich mir das FlowKit für 1200€ anschaue, wo beides nicht vorhanden ist, dann denke ich könnte das Preislich knapp werden.

Naja sollte eig nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß sein 
Hoffe mal, dass sich keine gravierenden Denkfehler eingeschlichen haben


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2015)

Die Preise für die Sets sind fair. Allerdings müsste ich mich jetzt (31.10.) festlegen was ich will, und das weiss ich eigentlich frühestens wenn ich den Rahmen hab ....da lass ich dann noch ein paar weihnachtliche Schnäppchen auf mich wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Oktober 2015)

Der Preis für den Steuersatz geht doch vollkommen in Ordnung, bei bike-components bezahlt man über 75 € dafür. Bei der Reverb steht leider der Hub nicht dabei. Für eine 150er wäre der Preis auch interessant.


----------



## yzf (17. Oktober 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber...
> 
> wem die Geo des Fastforward gut gefällt, und sich für ein Stahl-AM-HT intressiert, das man als 29er oder 650+ aufbauen kann, sich aber an dem asymmetrisch einzuspeichendem HR, den horizontalen Ausfallenden, dem IS-Steuersatz o.ä. stört, ein kleiner Tipp:
> Ragley hat für 2016 das BigWig überarbeitet: http://ragleybikes.com/products/bigwig-29-frame/



Grundsätzlich danke für den Tipp, ist ja immer gut, wenn man seinen Horizont erweitern kann.

Aber ich durfte heute in Freiburg Jörg kennenlernen und wenn, dann wird's ein Last, entweder HT oder das neue Enduro. Jörg ist so ein lässiger Typ, schon alleine wegen ihm würd ich´s kaufen. Kleine Firma, Chef geht mit ein paar Typen Radfahrer, ich durfte am Parkplatz die Bikes testen, viele blöde Fragen stellen und bekam immer eine Antwort. Schade das es nicht öfter so ist. Jungs kauft ein Last, is ne gute Sache und wenn ihr Jörg trefft wisst ihr, das is ne gute Entscheidung oder auch Jochen, kenn ich aber nicht, kann nix zu ihm sagen. Oder habt ihr schon mal erlebt, das ne Firma auf die Userwünscht bzgl. Shopinventar so stark reagiert?
Daumen hoch, Jörg war mir ne Ehre 

Ps: an die Jungs heute, wie wars mit 650+, vor allem der vom Parkplatz damit losgefahren ist, wurde  es besser?


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Oktober 2015)

Kurzes Feedback von der gestrigen Testfahrt.

Ich bin 178cm mit langen Gliedmaßen (Schrittlänge 86cm, kurzer Oberkörper, lange Arme - man nennt mich Monkey  )
Momentan fahre ich für die lokal Spots ein 29er Hardtail mit 445m Reach und 35er Vorbau, mag also eher einen langen Reach und kombiniere das mit kurzem Vorbau. So wie es wahrscheinlich 90% hier machen. Mein Fahrstihl ist schnell aber nicht sehr verspielt, wobei mir Luft unter den Räder auch Spaß macht. Ich stehe zentral auf dem Rad und belaste beim Bergabfahren sehr bewusst das Vorderrad (Minion F will diese Fahrweise auch). Finde es wichtig, wenn man ein bisschen weiss, wer seine Beurteilung schreibt.

Teststrecke war der Rossi ab der 1. Sektion mit einer traillastigen Auffahrt mit Steilstücken.

Das M fühlt sich wendiger und verspielter an wobei es sich beim Runterfahren sehr sicher fährt und nicht nervös wurde. Beim Bergauffahren war es mir in den Steilstücken vorne zu leicht, so dass ich (meinen kurzen Oberkörper) deutlich nach vorne verlegen musste. Da ich in Alpennähe wohne und die Aufstiege im Allgäu gerne giftig sind, ist es mir wichtig dass viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad lastet.

Das L hat mich überrascht, da es schon deutlich erwachsener ist. Mein TransAm hat einen um 5mm kürzeren Reach (und einen 3 Grad steileren Lenkwinkel!) so dass ich von einer sehr ähnlichen Sitzposition ausgegangen bin - was sind schon 5mm? Vom Gefühl her würde ich das FastForward aber als spürbar länger einstufen. Im Vergleich zum FastForward in M ist das verspielte Fahrgefühl zumindest bei meiner Körpergröße beim langsam Fahren weg. Es fühlt sich touriger an - was nicht negativ gemeint ist. Sobald es bergab geht kommt die Geschwindigkeit und der Spaß von alleine zurück. Man sollte sein Gewicht bewusst auf´s Vorderrad bringen, sonst ist Euch das Rad zu lang. Nicht falsch verstehen - für mich passt das wie die Faust auf´s Auge. Da aber gerade der Trend zu "noch länger" da ist, sollte jeder ehrlich zu sich sein, was und wie er fährt. Der andere Klickie-Testfahrer der 10 Uhr Runde war etwas größer als ich (mit anderen Proportionen) und er greift wohl zum M.

So, damit war das Größenthema für mich geklärt. Da ich schon alles in 29 habe, war 29 für mich auch gesetzt. Erkenntnis des Tages war noch, dass der Minion in 2,5 deutlich voluminöser ausfällt und über ein fast schon sagenhaftes Dämpfungsverhalten verfügt. Der Reifen muss noch als Spass-Bereifung her!

Dann noch schnell das 650-Plus Bike gefahren (vorletzte Sektion am Rossi) und wieder ein AHA-Erlebnis. Das fährt sich ja richtig spassig. Ich bin allerdings mit dem Luftdruck für einen deutlich schwereren Fahren unterwegs gewesen und auch nur sehr kurz, weswegen ich nicht viel dazu schreiben will. @Freirider : Willst du was dazu sagen?
Bei Fragen - fragen!

Ansonsten ein herzliches Danke an Jörg. Super nette, familiäre und vor allem ehrliche Veranstaltung!


----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2015)

was mich grad tierisch nervt,
ist der obere Steuersatz!

IS42/28.6

@JF-LAST: Seriously???

nicht mal Reset hat so einen Cup im Angebot...
dann MUSS man wohl den Cane Creek nehmen 

ich wollte doch nen schönen pinken Chris King nehmen!


----------



## yzf (18. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich wollte doch nen schönen pinken Chris King nehmen!



Pinker CK, goil. zu welcher Rahmenfarbe? Schwarz? Klarlack? Blau?

@Tobiwan: Welche Größe nimmst du jetzt? Und bei Gewicht übern Lenker bringen, meinst du jetzt nur den Uphill oder?


----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Pinker CK, goil. zu welcher Rahmenfarbe? Schwarz? Klarlack? Blau?



schwatt soll er werden.

aber das mit dem linken CK wird ja leider nix!


----------



## yzf (18. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> schwatt soll er werden.
> 
> aber das mit dem linken CK wird ja leider nix!



stimmt, denn der Steuersatz liegt weiter rechts, mehr zentral *lol*


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Pinker CK, goil. zu welcher Rahmenfarbe? Schwarz? Klarlack? Blau?
> 
> @Tobiwan: Welche Größe nimmst du jetzt? Und bei Gewicht übern Lenker bringen, meinst du jetzt nur den Uphill oder?



Für mich ist L der perfekte Rahmen. 
Mit "Druck auf´s Vorderrad bringen" meine ich bei L, dass man beim Downhill eben nicht hinten drin stehen sollte schon Druck auf´s Vorderrad bringen muss. Das ist allerdings bei allen Rahmen so, welche man in Relation zu seiner Körpergröße relativ "lang" kauft. Last empfiehlt bei meiner Größe von 178cm bsp auch Größe M.


----------



## culoduro (18. Oktober 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Für mich ist L der perfekte Rahmen.
> Mit "Druck auf´s Vorderrad bringen" meine ich bei L, dass man beim Downhill eben nicht hinten drin stehen sollte schon Druck auf´s Vorderrad bringen muss. Das ist allerdings bei allen Rahmen so, welche man in Relation zu seiner Körpergröße relativ "lang" kauft. Last empfiehlt bei meiner Größe von 178cm bsp auch Größe M.


Du nimmst aber das Rad als 29er, bzw. baust es so auf? Oder war die Plus Geschichte für Dich so spaßig, dass Du jetzt überlegst?

Bist Du das L mit 35er oder 50er Vorbau gefahren?
Wenn Du jetzt 183/89 wärst, mit normalen bis etwas längeren Armen (aber nicht monkey ), würdest Du bei L bleiben oder über XL nachdenken? Fahrweise wohl ähnlich wie Du...
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich bleibe bei 29 Zoll, auch wenn 650b Plus durchaus spaßig war.

Bei mir war ein 35mm Vorbau montiert. Wenn man eher lange Rahmen gewöhnt ist, eher schnell als verspielt fahren will und auch dementsprechend fährt, dann würde ich bei deiner Größe auf jeden Fall das L bevorzugen.

Bei M war bei mir die Reverb ca. 0,5cm vor dem Minimum Insert. Allerdings war mich mit Klickies unterwegs die dazu führen, dass ich ca. 1 cm mehr Sattelauszug als mit Plattformpedalen fahre.


----------



## mawe (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage an die Testfahrer zu 650B+ im Vergleich zu 29.

Um wieviel schwieriger ist das 659b+ auf relativ glatten Trail/Waldautobahnen zu Pedalieren?
Ist das vernachlässigenbar oder doch schon so gravierend, dass man über 29er nachdenken sollte?


----------



## culoduro (18. Oktober 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei 29 Zoll, auch wenn 650b Plus durchaus spaßig war.
> 
> Bei mir war ein 35mm Vorbau montiert. Wenn man eher lange Rahmen gewöhnt ist, eher schnell als verspielt fahren will und auch dementsprechend fährt, dann würde ich bei deiner Größe auf jeden Fall das L bevorzugen.
> 
> Bei M war bei mir die Reverb ca. 0,5cm vor dem Minimum Insert. Allerdings war mich mit Klickies unterwegs die dazu führen, dass ich ca. 1 cm mehr Sattelauszug als mit Plattformpedalen fahre.



 danke!
Mir scheint es ein bisschen so, als hättest Du meine Frage beantwortet, als wäre ich zwischen L und M am überlegen.  Falls ich Deine Antwort falsch gelesen hab, sorry!
Tatsächlich denke ich über "noch länger"  nach.
Anders gefragt - wenn Du einen Ticken grösser wärst, würdest Du dann auch noch zum L greifen oder schon übers XL nachdenken - so wie Dir das bike vorkam?
Meine home trails sind ziemlich eng, Spitzkehren, auch steil. Ich will kein kurzes bike, mir gefällt ein langer reach (465-470 mm scheint ideal zu sein).
Danke nochmal für Deine Einschätzung!


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Oktober 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> danke!
> Mir scheint es ein bisschen so, als hättest Du meine Frage beantwortet, als wäre ich zwischen L und M am überlegen.  Falls ich Deine Antwort falsch gelesen hab, sorry!
> Tatsächlich denke ich über "noch länger"  nach.
> Anders gefragt - wenn Du einen Ticken grösser wärst, würdest Du dann auch noch zum L greifen oder schon übers XL nachdenken - so wie Dir das bike vorkam?
> ...



Meine anderen beiden Testfahrer sind 1,88 und 1,86 und die wollen beide das L. Zu kurz kam denen das Bike sicher nicht vor. 
Aber jeder wie er will. Wenn du einen 470er Reach möchtest, dann greif zu. Ich kenne Leute die kaufen sich den Rahmen zwei Nummern zu groß, sägen das Sattelrohr ab damit die Reverb noch passt und finden das die ideale Größe


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST: Könnt Ihr bitte sagen, bis wann die aktuellen Preise für die Build-Kits gelten?


----------



## schlonser (18. Oktober 2015)

So, hier schreibt mal der bis jetzt einzige freak, der die Option "wunschfarbe" gewählt hat. naja, soll schon custom, und durch die Kampagne immer noch günstiger als die meisten rahmen von der Stange.
Schonmal vielen dank für die vielen Ergüsse zum Thema größe etc, werd wohl mit 184cm und als sitzriese nen L wählen, is ja trotzdem mit 35er Vorbau lang genug.

Zu B+: für mich konnten normalerweise die reifen nicht breit und und die drücke niedrig genug sein. und auf die Idee zum umstieg aufs hardtail hat mich erst ein ausritt auf nem fatbike gebracht. JEDOCH: neulich bin ich ein TREK STACHE probegefahren, den ganzen tag auf vertrautem Terrain. mir ist klar daß man 27,5 und fast 31 zoll nicht 1zu1 vergleichen kann. doch das dumpfe Gefühl das mir diese reifen vermittelt hatten schreckt mich ab. ich bin damit dieselben Sachen wie mit dem 26 zoll 140mm fully runter, aber man hat kaum Rückmeldung vom trail und fühlt sich langsamer als man ist. MIR gefällt das nicht.

hat einer ne Ahnung, ob die sram gx-kassette mit dem xt-11-fach schaltwerk kompatibel ist? also nicht nur solala sondern auch gut schaltend?
möchte mich aus Kostengründen eigentlich bei Shimano bleiben, aber die Kassette komplett aus stahl mit größerer übersetzung reizt natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Oktober 2015)

mawe schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage an die Testfahrer zu 650B+ im Vergleich zu 29.
> 
> Um wieviel schwieriger ist das 659b+ auf relativ glatten Trail/Waldautobahnen zu Pedalieren?
> Ist das vernachlässigenbar oder doch schon so gravierend, dass man über 29er nachdenken sollte?


nabend, also ich bin das Rad mit beiden Kombis gefahren (also 29 Zoll mit minions und 27,5 plus mit Nobby nics) und muss sagen dass die Schwalbe Reifen extrem leichrollend waren. Kein Unterschied zu 29 Zoll was natürlich auch den unterschiedlichen gewichten zugeschrieben werden könnte aber so grundsätzlich war ich eher überrascht wie gut die Dinger rollen. Ich würde keine Kaufentscheidung vom rollwiederstand abhängig machen sondern was man wo damit fahren möchte. Mir selber ist die Entscheidung recht schwer gefallen aber ich bleibe erstmal bei 29 Zoll aufgrund der vertrauten Eigenschaften der schmalen Reifen. 
@hasardeur: bist du so eine Art Testkäufer


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2015)

Wie meinst Du das mit dem Testkäufer? Für mich ist klar, dass ich auf 29" gehe und später noch ein 650B+ LRS dazu kommt.

Meine letzten Fragen beziehen sich ja mehr auf die Build-Kits. Da geht es mir allerdings nicht um das billigste Angebot, sondern um eine sinnvolle Zusammenstellung. Die Preise für alle Kits sind fair. Beide Build-Kits mit Pike sind aus meiner Sicht allerdings nicht optimal, werde aber wohl zum SRAM-Kit greifen, da man selbst mit Bikemarkt nicht sinnvoll sparen kann. Bleibt jedoch die Frage, bis wann der Preis von 1999€ gilt. Was ist, wenn ich heute dieses Kit dazu bestelle? Wann will LAST das Geld dafür? Ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber ich muss für 2k€ ein paar Tage arbeiten. Weder hier, noch im Last-Shop finde ich Antworten, daher nerve ich vielleicht schon ziemlich mit den Fragen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit dem Testkäufer? Für mich ist klar, dass ich auf 29" gehe und später noch ein 650B+ LRS dazu kommt.
> 
> Meine letzten Fragen beziehen sich ja mehr auf die Build-Kits. Da geht es mir allerdings nicht um das billigste Angebot, sondern um eine sinnvolle Zusammenstellung. Die Preise für alle Kits sind fair. Beide Build-Kits mit Pike sind aus meiner Sicht allerdings nicht optimal, werde aber wohl zum SRAM-Kit greifen, da man selbst mit Bikemarkt nicht sinnvoll sparen kann. Bleibt jedoch die Frage, bis wann der Preis von 1999€ gilt. Was ist, wenn ich heute dieses Kit dazu bestelle? Wann will LAST das Geld dafür? Ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber ich muss für 2k€ ein paar Tage arbeiten. Weder hier, noch im Last-Shop finde ich Antworten, daher nerve ich vielleicht schon ziemlich mit den Fragen.


Letztendlich isset mir total egal, was und wie oft du fragst, mir ist nur dein Name in dem Zusammenhang mit solchen Fragen recht häufig aufgefallen 
Ruf doch einfach mal im Hause Last an, da kannst du dann deinen Fragenkatalog loswerden und bekommst bestimmt nette Antworten.


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> was mich grad tierisch nervt,
> ist der obere Steuersatz!
> 
> IS42/28.6
> ...


ZS44 wäre schöner gewesen, das stimmt... aber IS42 ist einfach BMX Standard, da kriegst du einen entsprechenden oberen Teil um ein paar Euro wirklich überall... meistens passt ein ZS44mm Steuersatz auch ohne die Einpressschale, aber das hängt ein bisschen vom Hersteller ab...


----------



## der-gute (19. Oktober 2015)

Und wenn IS42 BMX Standard is...ich kauf doch ein MTB.
Da gibt es aktuell folgende Standards:
34mm
44mm
49mm
55/56mm

Darum versteh ich diese Extrawurst einfach nicht. Bisher habe ich auch nur den Cane Creek dafür gefunden...

Und tschuldigung...aber ich fahre in meinen Bikes nicht ohne Grund Reset Steuersätze...da will ich keinen billigen Blechsteuersatz für BMX haben!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (19. Oktober 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback von der gestrigen Testfahrt.
> 
> Ich bin 178cm mit langen Gliedmaßen (Schrittlänge 86cm, kurzer Oberkörper, lange Arme - man nennt mich Monkey  )
> Momentan fahre ich für die lokal Spots ein 29er Hardtail mit 445m Reach und 35er Vorbau, mag also eher einen langen Reach und kombiniere das mit kurzem Vorbau. So wie es wahrscheinlich 90% hier machen...



Moin, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Einschätzung, freut mich besonders, etwas von einem ähnlich Gebauten zu lesen (laut Wikipedia nennt man den Körperbau mit langen Armen und Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper wohl "ektomorph", das klingt doch deutlich netter als Monkey, oder?  ). Ich bin mit meinen 175/85 cm sehr ähnlich gebaut, nur halt ein paar cm kürzer. Bei den aktuellen Rahmentrends geht es mir zur Zeit oft so, dass bei passendem Reach die Sitzrohre meist grenzwertig kurz werden, obwohl ich immer wieder überrascht werde, wie viel Reach ich dann doch fahren könnte ohne dass es mir zu lang wird.

Trotzdem hätte ich mich bei meiner Statur definitiv für M entschieden und selbst da bin ich mir unsicher, ob es dann mit dem "Hardtailzuschlag" nicht bereits zu lang ist. Mein Rad, mit dem ich derzeit am besten klar komme, hat 425 mm Reach und einen 50 mm Vorbau, an 435 + 30 gewöhne ich mich aber auch gerade.

Würdest du sagen, dass man bei, nach deiner Beschreibung, vermutlich hecklastigerem Fahrstil und meinen Proportionen beruhigt zu M greifen kann?


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und wenn IS42 BMX Standard is...ich kauf doch ein MTB.
> Da gibt es aktuell folgende Standards:
> 34mm
> 44mm
> ...


was hat das mit Blechsteuersatz zu tun?
Das Lager liegt direkt im Rahmen... das ist auch bei Specialized, Niner, manchen Transitions usw... Auch viele Stahlhardtails, speziell im Dirtbereich, haben solche Steuersätze...

Ich fahr auch gerne King oder Hope Steuersätze, aber die integrierten sind auch bewährt und es gibt keinen Grund, die zu verteufeln...

Wenn du was hochwertiges willst, nimmste hald Acros oder einen Cane Creek 110...


----------



## mfux (19. Oktober 2015)

Erste googlesuche IS42/28 brachte viele Ergebnisse....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> was hat das mit Blechsteuersatz zu tun?
> Das Lager liegt direkt im Rahmen... das ist auch bei Specialized, Niner, manchen Transitions usw... Auch viele Stahlhardtails, speziell im Dirtbereich, haben solche Steuersätze...
> 
> Ich fahr auch gerne King oder Hope Steuersätze, aber die integrierten sind auch bewährt und es gibt keinen Grund, die zu verteufeln...
> ...



Nur weils Andere Hersteller so machen, heißt das nicht das es toll ist. Ich finde es auch nicht schön.

Und zu Cane Creek, ich hab noch nie, in meiner fast 30 jährigen MB Zeit, so minderwertige Steruersatzlager gesehen wie sie Cane Creek verkauft.

G.


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

Naja, einen CC40 und einen 110 kann man wirklich nicht vergleichen... der 110 hat King Qualität, ohne Scheiss jetzt.

Und wer das nicht will, kauft sich hald nen anderen, zB Acros... ich seh da echt kein Problem.

Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich auch lieber ZS44, aber das ist ja kein Wünsch-dir-was Konzert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (19. Oktober 2015)

ich hab gestern auch nen bissl nach flachen steuersätzen geschaut, da meine pike aus QH evtl. nen tick zu kurz ist.
mit 5mm einbauhöhe für oben bisher die geringste:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Steuersatz/Prime-Steuersatz-1-1-8-Zoll-IS42.html

unten kann ja dann trotzdem nen king rein


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

bei mir geht unten eine Hope Schale rein... oben hab ich die Cane Creek 40 Variante genommen, bei Bedarf passen da dann alle Standardlager um 5€ pro Stück rein...


----------



## HerbyAIC (19. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @JF-LAST: Könnt Ihr bitte sagen, bis wann die aktuellen Preise für die Build-Kits gelten?


Buildkit Preise gelten bis zum Ende der Kickstarter Aktion


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2015)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> Buildkit Preise gelten bis zum Ende der Kickstarter Aktion


Also noch bis 31.Oktober.....?


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

25. Oktober endet die Kickstarter Kampagne...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Oktober 2015)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> Buildkit Preise gelten bis zum Ende der Kickstarter Aktion


Wurde mir so nach telefonischer Rückfrage auch gesagt.


----------



## culoduro (19. Oktober 2015)

Dann frag ich auch nochmal dumm...
1. wozu braucht es das Kit mit Schaltauge und Achse - ist das nicht beim Rahmen dabei?
2. Kostenloser Versand für Kleinteile -wie kriegen nach Ende der Kickstarter Kampagne einen code. Muss die Bestellung für die Kleinteile trotzdem bis Ende der Kampagne abgegeben werden?


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

Die Kleinteile sind wohl als Ersatzteile gedacht... falls zum Beispiel jemand ein Ersatzschaltauge will, zum Beispiel zum aufbohren für 10mm RWS oder so......


----------



## metalbks (19. Oktober 2015)

An die Testfahrer... 189cm / SL 90cm ... L oder XL? Ich schwanke zu L.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin 1.90 mit 91 cm Schrittlänge, das L gefahren und kam damit gut klar (mit längerem Vorbau, waren glaube ich 50 mm). Da ich allerdings große Rahmen bevorzuge, werde ich mir definitiv das XL zulegen. Außerdem war beim L die Sattelstütze schon arg weit draußen, kurzem Sitzrohr sei Dank. Laut Jörg würde der Rahmen das zwar aushalten, aber man muss es ja nicht herausfordern...


----------



## mawe (19. Oktober 2015)

Am 24.10. gibt es noch einmal die Möglichkeit für eine Testfahrt für (jetzt noch) zwei Fahrer.
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-last/posts/1387011?ref=backer_project_update


----------



## reflux (19. Oktober 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich bin noch sehr am zögern mit der Bestellung, da ich es absolut mit der Größe nicht einschätzen kann. Bin 1,89 mit 92er schritt. Mein radon slide 160 fahre ich in 22" und mit 45mm Vorbau - würde Vlt mal zum testen auf 30 gehen. Argon am fahre ich in L mit sehr weit ausgezogener Stütze, kleinem spacerturm und 30mm Riser.
> Gefühlt würd ich XL ordern , hab aber doch Angst,dass es zu lang ist und beim L eher Sorge wegen der Höhe
> 
> Was sagt denn @JF-LAST ?


vlt gibt es wen mit ähnlichen proportionen ?!


----------



## mamu89 (19. Oktober 2015)

1,86/89... gleiches Thema XL oder L


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre 475 reach am Trailbike, das ist für mich angenehm kompakt mit 40er Vorbau. Bin aber auch 13cm größer mit SL100


----------



## bs99 (19. Oktober 2015)

194/94 --> ich bestelle XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> vlt gibt es wen mit ähnlichen proportionen ?!


Hier.
Ich nehme ganz sicher das L...


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Oktober 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Moin, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Einschätzung, freut mich besonders, etwas von einem ähnlich Gebauten zu lesen (laut Wikipedia nennt man den Körperbau mit langen Armen und Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper wohl "ektomorph", das klingt doch deutlich netter als Monkey, oder?  ). Ich bin mit meinen 175/85 cm sehr ähnlich gebaut, nur halt ein paar cm kürzer. Bei den aktuellen Rahmentrends geht es mir zur Zeit oft so, dass bei passendem Reach die Sitzrohre meist grenzwertig kurz werden, obwohl ich immer wieder überrascht werde, wie viel Reach ich dann doch fahren könnte ohne dass es mir zu lang wird.
> 
> Trotzdem hätte ich mich bei meiner Statur definitiv für M entschieden und selbst da bin ich mir unsicher, ob es dann mit dem "Hardtailzuschlag" nicht bereits zu lang ist. Mein Rad, mit dem ich derzeit am besten klar komme, hat 425 mm Reach und einen 50 mm Vorbau, an 435 + 30 gewöhne ich mich aber auch gerade.
> 
> Würdest du sagen, dass man bei, nach deiner Beschreibung, vermutlich hecklastigerem Fahrstil und meinen Proportionen beruhigt zu M greifen kann?



Hängt immer vom Fahrstihl und den Vorlieben ab, aber was du schreibst spricht schon für ein M - das war wie gesagt auch richtig schön verspielt.


----------



## berkel (19. Oktober 2015)

@reflux
Ich habe bei 189/94 Größe L bestellt. Sitzrohr ist schon arg kurz, aber XL wäre mir auch vom Radstand zu lang.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Oktober 2015)

Tjaaaa, und ich werde bei 190 und 93 ein XL bestellen..., und nu? ich würde sagen: Testfahrer oder beide bestellen ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (19. Oktober 2015)

193/94 und hab xl bestellt.
Ist zwar sehr lang, aber ich will nen 30er Vorbau und 12grad backsweep lenker...

Evtl können wir ja hier dann ne Tauschbörsen machen


----------



## visualex (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine blöde Frage. Ich würde mir gerne das Flow Kit 29 zum Rahmen bestellen. Der Preis ist sehr fair und die Teile taugen mir allemal. Einzige Bedenken habe ich bei der 1-fach Kurbel mit Spider. Kleinstmögliches Kettenblatt ist das 30er. An meinem 27,5'' fahre ich 1x11 mit einem 28er Kettenblatt und finde es an manchen langen Anstiegen manchmal grenzwertig. Mit einem 30er an einem 29'' (ich bin's probegefahren) fehlen mir dann tatsächlich ein, manchmal auch zwei leichtere Gänge. Eine Alternative wäre für 200,- Euro Aufpreis die S1400 Kurbel mit Direct Mount dazu zu bestellen und ein 26er zu montieren. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man statt dessen die XT Kurbel M8000 2-fach mit entsprechendem Umwerfer (wie im XT-Kit) mit der SRAM Schaltung und Kassette fahren kann?


----------



## pxButterkeks (20. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Kleinstmögliches Kettenblatt ist das 30er.


Auch ich hab bei der Testfahrt Jörg danach gefragt. Er meinte dass es nach unten keine Grenze gibt, ein 28er wäre überhaut kein Problem.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Oktober 2015)

Auf der SRAM HP ist die GX1000-Kurbel mit 32T abgebildet.






Von der Optik her sollte ein 28T noch passen. 26T Kettenblätter habe ich allerdings nur für 76er Lochkreis gefunden. Die GX1000 hat aber 94er LK. Eine Alternative wären Direct-Mount Kettenblätter, dazu müsstest Du aber auf die X1 1400 upgraden.


----------



## visualex (20. Oktober 2015)

pxButterkeks schrieb:


> Auch ich hab bei der Testfahrt Jörg danach gefragt. Er meinte dass es nach unten keine Grenze gibt, ein 28er wäre überhaut kein Problem.



Laut Webseite ist bei bei 30T Schluss: https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-gx-1000-1x-crankset

Meine Hauptfrage war eigentlich: Kann man die neue Shimano 2x11 XT-Kurbel mit der SRAM Schaltung fahren?

Nachtrag:
Ok, ein 28T für 94er Lochkreis scheint es zu geben: 
http://www.hibike.de/blackspire-sna...-kompatibel-p8d197ce28fc7355d915cc28f12689f0e

http://www.blackspire.com/SNAGGLETOOTH-94BCD-Chainrings


----------



## culoduro (20. Oktober 2015)

mit einem einfach Kettenblatt sollte nichts dagegen sprechen. Zweifach packt das Schaltwerk mW nach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (20. Oktober 2015)

Bei der 1000er ohne Spider ist bei 30 Schluss...
Edith: scheinbar gibt's jetzt doch ein 28er, aber das hat ein Offset nach innen, wie die 30t Blätter für den 104mm Lochkreis...


----------



## hasardeur (20. Oktober 2015)

Das GX-Schaltwerk gibt es auch ein einer 2-fach-Variante, ebenso wie die dazugehörigen Kassetten (1150 + 1175). Dazu gibt es dann auch 2-fach Kurbeln (GX-1000 + GX-1200, die 1000er mit Boost-Option).

Bei 2x11 würde ich aber aus vier Gründen voll auf Shimano setzen.

1. Die Innenlager sind haltbarer und es gibt mehr Anbieter.
2. Die Kassette hat eine feinere Abstufung.
3. Ersatz-/Verschleißteile sind günstiger.
4. Ob der XT-Sideswing-Umwerfer mit SRAM-Triggern funzt, weiß ich nicht. Der SRAM-Umwerfer benötigt jedoch ein Gegenhalter für den Schaltzug, ist also mit dem Rahmen nicht zu verwenden.

Nachteil M-8000 ist jedoch der exotische Lochkreis.


----------



## visualex (20. Oktober 2015)

BTW: auf der Kickstarter-Seite gibt es zwei neue Farb-Samples.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Oktober 2015)

Weil ich auf der Kickstarter-Seite grad gesehen hab, dass mit 52mm Kettenlinie nur bis 30er Kettenblätter funktionieren - wie ist das, wenn ich eine GXP-Kurbel ohne Spider habe und möchte damit ein ovales 30er (oder besser noch 32er) Kettenblatt fahren (das ja teilweise den Durchmesser eines um zwei Zähne größeren KB hat)? Mit einer 2fach-Kurbel könnte man in dem Fall mit Spacern (Unterlegscheiben) arbeiten (weniger als man normal verwenden würde um eine gute Kettenlinie hinzukriegen), was ist aber mit einem DM-Kettenblatt? Kann man das irgendwie nach außen "versetzen", um den nötigen Platz zur Kettenstrebe zu haben?


----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> mit 52mm Kettenlinie nur bis 30er Kettenblätter funktionieren



Wieso das? Habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler? Je weiter außen das Kettenblatt liegt, desto mehr Platz sollte doch eigentlich für das Kettenblatt vorhanden sein?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> BTW: auf der Kickstarter-Seite gibt es zwei neue Farb-Samples.




genau so hab ich mir das raw vorgestellt. mist, jetzt steh ich wieder zwischen blau und raw.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Oktober 2015)

@mw.dd : steht so zumindest auf der Webseite



> The FASTFORWARD requires a minimum of 52 mm chain line (this is Boost standard) and supports up to 30 teeth. Bigger sprockets require a wider chain line.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Je weiter außen das Kettenblatt liegt, desto mehr Platz sollte doch eigentlich für das Kettenblatt vorhanden sein?


Der Platz wird bei diesem Rahmen von der Kettenstrebe "aufgebraucht". Es sollen ja auch 650b+ und dicke 2.5er 29er passen. Hab mir das beim Testival in Freiburg auch angeschaut und es war mit 30z wirklich schon knapp. Ob das jetzt bereits eine Boost-Kurbel war kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar. Die Größe ist nach oben durch den Rahmen begrenzt, nicht nach unten (oder zumindest nicht bei 30z).
Danke! Ich hatte gerade schon Angst bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balois (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich wünsch mir schon länger ein ht, mit dem ich die bergauf-performance im Vergleich mit meinem Propain Tyee verbessern kann, ohne den Spass auf dem Trail zu verlieren. 

Ich habe diese Woche das Last ff entdeckt und mich ziemlich in den sexy Rahmen verguckt..

Bevor ich bestelle hätte ich noch paar Frage und hoffe das ein ht- Erfahrener so lieb ist und sich kurz Zeit nimmt zu Antworten.

Lässt es sich mit einer Geo wie beim Last ff besser bergauf pedalieren als beim Tyee mit knappen 14kg? 
Lässt sich das Last auch auf flache Trails angenehm fahren oder ist eine reine bergab- geo?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort auf meine Geo-noob fragen.

Michael


----------



## darkJST (21. Oktober 2015)

So mal rein prophylaktisch gefragt...bei 193/97 XL oder? Beim L dürfte ich schon ernste Probleme mit der Sattelstütze bekommen...


----------



## MalcolmX (21. Oktober 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> So mal rein prophylaktisch gefragt...bei 193/97 XL oder? Beim L dürfte ich schon ernste Probleme mit der Sattelstütze bekommen...


Jap... du bist dann wirklich ein klassischer XL Fall...


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Oktober 2015)

balois schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir schon länger ein ht, mit dem ich die bergauf-performance im Vergleich mit meinem Propain Tyee verbessern kann, ohne den Spass auf dem Trail zu verlieren.
> 
> Ich habe diese Woche das Last ff entdeckt und mich ziemlich in den sexy Rahmen verguckt..
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur mein 26" ht mit falchem LW und etwas kürzerem Reach als Beispiel, bzw im Vergleich zu meinem Endurofully nehmen. Bergauf lässt sich das Ht leichter bewegen, besonders steiler Rampen im stehen gehen gut. Da dürften die großen Räder noch zusätzlich positiv auswirken.

Bergab auf flachen Trails ist Antreten und Schwung halten am Ht sowieso sehr effektiv, gleichzeitig fährt man viel aktiver (spaß  )
Die Länge vom Last ist noch etwas ungewöhnlich, aber berechtigt. Genau richtig um die Trails genauso schnell zu fahren wie sonst mit dem fully. Die meisten anderen Rahmen sind eher zu kurz und werden entsprechend schnell unruhig.
Wirst deinen Spaß haben!


----------



## MalcolmX (21. Oktober 2015)

Gewichtsmässig würde ich mir übrigens keine grosse Ersparnis zum Fully ausrechnen.
13kg wird schon drinnen sein, drunter wird's dann vermutlich rasch teuer...

Aber bergauf geht so ein 29" Hardtail schon viel müheloser als jedes Enduro...


----------



## Zonenrider (21. Oktober 2015)

balois schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir schon länger ein ht, mit dem ich die bergauf-performance im Vergleich mit meinem Propain Tyee verbessern kann, ohne den Spass auf dem Trail zu verlieren.
> 
> Ich habe diese Woche das Last ff entdeckt und mich ziemlich in den sexy Rahmen verguckt..
> 
> ...


Ich fahre selbst ein Kona Honzo 29"die Geo ist ähnlich zum Last FF, der LW hat allerdings  nur 68 Grad.
Damit fahre ich alles was Spass macht. Solch ein HT hat Bergauf sehr guten Vortrieb. Auch Langstrecken sind problemlos.
Nachtrag: ich verfolge die Beiträge schon geraume Zeit und frage mich, was kann das Last FF besser, um vieleicht doch schwach zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (22. Oktober 2015)

So, welche Kurbel muß ich denn nun nehmen um die größtmögliche Flexibilität zu haben?
Ich werde erstmal starten mit 30er Blatt, aber auf ein 28er oder 32er zu ändern wäre super. Mit der von LAST im Shop angebotenen S1400 Kurbel geht ja auch ein 28er, klappt das auch in die andere Richtung, evtl. mit Spacern?
Und is bei der Kurbel im Shop das Innenlager dabei? Dann wäre das ein super Angebot, würde ich auf jeden Fall ner XT vorziehen.


----------



## balois (22. Oktober 2015)

Besten Dank für die Antworten! Das hat sehr geholfen

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Entscheidung zwischen B+ und 29. Wobei ich trotz des kleinen Reifenangebots zu B+ tendiere... Den Reifenhersteller bleibt ja noch 3 Monate Zeit, um die Regale mit vernünftigen Reifen zu füllen.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Oktober 2015)

schlonser schrieb:


> So, welche Kurbel muß ich denn nun nehmen um die größtmögliche Flexibilität zu haben?
> Ich werde erstmal starten mit 30er Blatt, aber auf ein 28er oder 32er zu ändern wäre super. Mit der von LAST im Shop angebotenen S1400 Kurbel geht ja auch ein 28er, klappt das auch in die andere Richtung, evtl. mit Spacern?
> Und is bei der Kurbel im Shop das Innenlager dabei? Dann wäre das ein super Angebot, würde ich auf jeden Fall ner XT vorziehen.


steht ja dort, incl. Direct Mount Blatt und Innenlager...
Ist jedenfalls ein fairer Deal


----------



## visualex (22. Oktober 2015)

schlonser schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal starten mit 30er Blatt, aber auf ein 28er oder *32er* zu ändern wäre super



Also ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass das 32er nicht geht, weil es mit der Kettenstrebe eng wird. Sehe ich da etwas falsch?

Von der Kickstarterseite:


> The FASTFORWARD requires a minimum of 52 mm chain line (this is Boost standard) and supports *up to 30 teeth*. Bigger sprockets require a wider chain line.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2015)

schlonser schrieb:


> So, welche Kurbel muß ich denn nun nehmen um die größtmögliche Flexibilität zu haben?



Wie wäre es mit dieser?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-2x11-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2016-p43656/


----------



## visualex (22. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dieser?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-2x11-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2016-p43656/



Kann man mit der auch den Shimano Umwerfer FD-M8020 Low Clamp benutzen?
http://www.bike24.de/p1124085.html


----------



## paulimax (22. Oktober 2015)

Bin immer noch am hin-und herüberlegen, ob ich eine 15/100 oder eine 15/110 er Gabel nehmen soll. Teil habe ich kein vorrätig.
Was für Vor- und Nachteile haben denn die Standards? Passen in die 15/100er die fetten 27+ Reifen rein?
Freue mich auf Antworten
Übrigens bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße auch noch unschlüssig (176/83). Das 40er Sitzrohr ist beim M schon sehr kurz. Die Tendenz geht eher zum L mit 35 Vorbau und 12Grad Backsweep am Lenker


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage, ob man mit DM-Kettenblättern wegen des Problems der Kettenlinie auch Blätter > 30 Zähne (oder ovale mit >= 30) nutzen kann, ist ja auch noch offen? Kann dazu niemand was sagen?


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Kann man mit der auch den Shimano Umwerfer FD-M8020 Low Clamp benutzen?



Gute Frage, aber irgendeine Bastellösung für den Umwerfer findet sich bestimmt, da das Sitzrohr ja gerade ist.



paulimax schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße auch noch unschlüssig (176/83). Das 40er Sitzrohr ist beim M schon sehr kurz. Die Tendenz geht eher zum L mit 35 Vorbau und 12Grad Backsweep am Lenker



Bin mir bei gleichen Maßen mit M recht sicher. Mit 400er Stütze ist die Mindesteinstecktiefe kein Problem, und der Reach sollte passen (ich mag es nicht zu lang, da is sonst beim längeren Pedalieren im Sitzen Probleme mit Rücken und Handgelenken bekomme).


----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2015)

paulimax schrieb:


> Bin immer noch am hin-und herüberlegen, ob ich eine 15/100 oder eine 15/110 er Gabel nehmen soll. Teil habe ich kein vorrätig.
> Was für Vor- und Nachteile haben denn die Standards? Passen in die 15/100er die fetten 27+ Reifen rein?
> Freue mich auf Antworten
> Übrigens bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße auch noch unschlüssig (176/83). Das 40er Sitzrohr ist beim M schon sehr kurz. Die Tendenz geht eher zum L mit 35 Vorbau und 12Grad Backsweep am Lenker



In eine 15/100er Gabel gehen auch 27,5+ Reifen, allerdings kann es eng werden und das Spektrum der nutzbaren Reifen/Felgen(-breiten) wird geringer.
Zumindest für DT Swiss, SRAM und Hope habe ich Boost-Naben gesehen. Andere Hersteller werden nachziehen, vor allem wenn sich 27,5+ tatsächlich durchsetzt (wie gerade von so vielen Experten prognostiziert). Daher setze ich (trotz Wahl der 29" Variante) auf Boost, weil es mir die größere Flexibilität gibt. Ein 27,5* LRS kommt dann später.
Wenn ich schon eine 29" Gabel mit 15x100 hätte, würde ich jedoch die erstmal nehmen und schauen, wie weit ich bei 27,5+ komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulimax (22. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> In eine 15/100er Gabel gehen auch 27,5+ Reifen, allerdings kann es eng werden und das Spektrum der nutzbaren Reifen/Felgen(-breiten) wird geringer.
> Zumindest für DT Swiss, SRAM und Hope habe ich Boost-Naben gesehen. Andere Hersteller werden nachziehen, vor allem wenn sich 27,5+ tatsächlich durchsetzt (wie gerade von so vielen Experten prognostiziert). Daher setze ich (trotz Wahl der 29" Variante) auf Boost, weil es mir die größere Flexibilität gibt. Ein 27,5* LRS kommt dann später.
> Wenn ich schon eine 29" Gabel mit 15x100 hätte, würde ich jedoch die erstmal nehmen und schauen, wie weit ich bei 27,5+ komme.


Danke für die Info, ich werde es genauso machen wie Du


----------



## FranG (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich bekomme die Sache mit der Kettenlinie einfach nicht ins Hirnnn. Könnt ihr mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen?

Ich würde gerne eine Rohloff im FF fahren. Dazu folgende Idee: 

Ich nehme eine Standard XT 3-Fach HT2 Kurbel mit korrekt verbautem Spacer (bei 73mm ein Spacer rechts)
Ich montiere ein 30er RaceFace NW Kettenblatt für 104er Lochkreis AUSSEN auf die Kurbel
Dann sollte ich bei einer 54er Kettenlinie landen. 
Passt das passt mit der Kettenstrebe? Passt das mit der Kurbel? Geht das überhaupt mit dem Kettenblatt?


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Oktober 2015)

paulimax schrieb:


> Bin immer noch am hin-und herüberlegen, ob ich eine 15/100 oder eine 15/110 er Gabel nehmen soll. Teil habe ich kein vorrätig.
> Was für Vor- und Nachteile haben denn die Standards? Passen in die 15/100er die fetten 27+ Reifen rein?
> Freue mich auf Antworten
> Übrigens bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße auch noch unschlüssig (176/83). Das 40er Sitzrohr ist beim M schon sehr kurz. Die Tendenz geht eher zum L mit 35 Vorbau und 12Grad Backsweep am Lenker


Ich find 40 Sitzrohrlänge garnicht kurz mit 83 Schrittlänge... da steht eine 150mm Stütze noch ein paar cm raus.
mit dem L rahmen kannst du vermutlich keine 150mm Stütze mehr fahren... oder es wird verdammt knapp zumindest...
Da würde ich keine Sekunde überlegen...


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Oktober 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Sache mit der Kettenlinie einfach nicht ins Hirnnn. Könnt ihr mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen?
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Rohloff im FF fahren. Dazu folgende Idee:
> 
> ...



Mit Rohloff brauchst du am FF aber eine 60er Kettenlinie


----------



## visualex (22. Oktober 2015)

paulimax schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße auch noch unschlüssig (176/83). Das 40er Sitzrohr ist beim M schon sehr kurz. Die Tendenz geht eher zum L mit 35 Vorbau und 12Grad Backsweep am Lenker



Mit 1,83m / 88 SL habe ich kurz überlegt ob ich M nehme. War mir dann in Kurven aber minimal zu knapp an den Knien.


----------



## balois (22. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Glaub nicht dass bei den "Kompletträdern" der Aufbau dabei ist?
> 
> Selbst wenn, für mich ist der Aufbau auf jeden Fall Teil des Spasses



Wird fertig montiert und anschliessend bikekartontauglich verpackt und versendet. 

Info stammt von Last (per Telefon).


----------



## FranG (22. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Mit Rohloff brauchst du am FF aber eine 60er Kettenlinie


Mit welcher Kurbel kann ich das den hinbekommen?


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Oktober 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Mit welcher Kurbel kann ich das den hinbekommen?


Mit einer 3-fach Kurbel, Kettenblatt aussen und viel Spacern...


----------



## paulimax (22. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich find 40 Sitzrohrlänge garnicht kurz mit 83 Schrittlänge... da steht eine 150mm Stütze noch ein paar cm raus.
> mit dem L rahmen kannst du vermutlich keine 150mm Stütze mehr fahren... oder es wird verdammt knapp zumindest...
> Da würde ich keine Sekunde überlegen...


Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde heute Abend mal die anderen Bikes genau nachmessen; der Einwand mit der 150mm Stütze ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ich muss mal schauen, ob der Reach passt. Nicht, dass ich mir im Wiegetritt die Knie am Lenker anschlagen. Auf meinem CC Fully(Scalpel M) habe ich 415mm Reach, 450mm Sitzrohr und fahre aber einen 90mmm Vorbau. Bergab haut das gut hin. ich dachte, den  Reach größer und den Vorbau viel kürzer beim Last und dann passt das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (22. Oktober 2015)

Vergiss bei deiner Überlegung nicht den Lenkerbacksweep


----------



## mamu89 (22. Oktober 2015)

zu diesem thema hätte ich auch noch eine frage... wenn ich mit kürzerem Vorbau und mehr lenkerbacksweep auf den gleichen reach komme wie bei einer kleineren größe, ist das bike halt einfach länger vom Radstand her, oder?! dh. ein bisschen weniger wendig. oder muss ich noch was anderes beachten?


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Oktober 2015)

Ja grundsätzlich kann man das so sagen.


----------



## schlonser (22. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich find 40 Sitzrohrlänge garnicht kurz mit 83 Schrittlänge... da steht eine 150mm Stütze noch ein paar cm raus.
> mit dem L rahmen kannst du vermutlich keine 150mm Stütze mehr fahren... oder es wird verdammt knapp zumindest...
> Da würde ich keine Sekunde überlege



Es muß ja auch keine 150er sein, 125 reichen auch.

Ich fahre im Moment am Canyon Nerve eine 100mm Gravity Dropper, mehr hat bei dem 50er Sitzrohr für mich (184cm/85 SL) nicht reingepasst,
aber da muß ja  auch noch ein ganzes Stück rausgucken wegen der Anlenkung. Bin mir also recht sicher mit ner 150er beim 45er Sitzrohr, aber ich bestell eh erst wenn ich den Rahmen habe und ausprobieren kann.

Kurzum: der lange Reach mit kurzem Vorbau wäre mir wichtiger als 150 mm Hub am dropper post.
Mein Favorit is übrigens die Falline von 9point8:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/9point8-fall-line-dropper-post-review-2015.html


----------



## fabeltierkater (22. Oktober 2015)

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass zumindest ich an Hardtails (Dartmoor Hornet, Mondraker Vantage) bei gleicher Strecke deutlich weniger Versenkung brauche als am Fully (Carver ICB). Während mir am Fully die 125 mm zu wenig sind und ich mir was in Richtung 170 mm wünsche, reichen mir die 100 mm am Hardtail locker.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. Oktober 2015)

Liegt das daran, dass du andere Sachen fährst? Oder woran liegt das? Ich habe auch einen ähnlichen Gedanken gesponnen ohne genau zu wissen warum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann dir auch nicht genau sagen, woran es liegt - aber es ist wie gesagt bei genau der gleichen Strecke und identischen Bedingungen.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich brauch bei flowigen Sachen auch kaum was.
Bei einer anspruchsvollen technischen Tour muss es aber jeder verfügbare mm sein...


----------



## darkJST (23. Oktober 2015)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen, dass zumindest ich an Hardtails (Dartmoor Hornet, Mondraker Vantage) bei gleicher Strecke deutlich weniger Versenkung brauche als am Fully (Carver ICB). Während mir am Fully die 125 mm zu wenig sind und ich mir was in Richtung 170 mm wünsche, reichen mir die 100 mm am Hardtail locker.


Geht mir ähnlich (Vortrieb-Rahmen vs. Radon Slide). Beim Fully hab ich nicht den Ansatz von Motivation mit Sattelstütze oben runter zu fahren, beim HT sind die gleichen Trails mit Sattel oben kein Problem...naja etwas langsamer ist man dadurch schon.

- -

Aber mal was anderes...gibts nen DA-Kettenblatt womit man mit ner normalen Kurbel diese 54 mm Kettenlienie hinbekommt? Boost Kurbeln sind ja bisher eher spärlich vorhanden und wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen.


----------



## JF-LAST (23. Oktober 2015)

Kleines Fragenupdate:

1) Alle Reverbs die wir liefern sind 150 mm mit Remote Rechts = bei Montage Links ist er dann unter dem Lenker

2) Das Steuerrohr haben wir jetzt so geändert, dass sowohl IS41 und IS42 (im BMX verbreitet) rein passen. IS41 wird am besten aussehen (passende Durchmesser).

3) Alle Vororder-Preise gelten bis Sonntagabend. Dann bleibt noch eine Woche Zeit für die Bezahlung (Eine Anzahlungsmöglichkeit können wir leider nicht realisieren.).

4) Lieferreihenfolge: Sofern es logistisch möglich ist liefern wir in der Reihenfolge des Bestelleingangs. Dies betrifft vor allem die Kits/Kompletträder. Aktuell gibt´s da gut 15 Bestellungen und dafür brauchen wir nen Moment, auch wenn wir uns bestmöglich vorbereiten und verstärken.

5) Boost Kurbeln: Alle Sram Kurbeln mit demontierbarem Spider können durch das passende Direktmount-Kettenblatt zu einer "Boost-Kurbel" gemacht werden. Oder einfach einen Boost-Spider montieren...

Beste Grüße
Jochen


----------



## hasardeur (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte mal ein Direct-Mount KB von Absolute Black an einer SRAM AKA Kurbel (baugleich X9 3-fach) montiert. Die Kettenlinie wurde damit recht weit nach rechts verschoben, da das KB kaum Kröpfung hat. Das könnte also eine günstige (und farbenfrohe) Variante sein.

@JF-LAST: Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn Ihr eine Zwischenlösung anbieten könntet, also nicht komplett montiert, sondern nur ein paar Dinge vorbereitet. Ich für meinen Teil baue das Radl gern selbst auf, würde mich aber freuen, wenn ich die Gabel nicht selbst kürzen müsste, der Gabelkonus schon aufgeschlagen, die Kralle schon eingeschlagen und die Hydraulikleitungen (Bremsen + Reverb) schon gekürzt und entlüftet wären. Also alles Dinge, die mit Spezialwerkzeug schneller und sauberer gehen. Das kostet Euch nicht ganz so viel Zeit und würde evtl. mehr Leute zum Selbstaufbau animieren.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @JF-LAST: Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn Ihr eine Zwischenlösung anbieten könntet, also nicht komplett montiert, sondern nur ein paar Dinge vorbereitet. Ich für meinen Teil baue das Radl gern selbst auf, würde mich aber freuen, wenn ich die Gabel nicht selbst kürzen müsste, der Gabelkonus schon aufgeschlagen, die Kralle schon eingeschlagen und die Hydraulikleitungen (Bremsen + Reverb) schon gekürzt und entlüftet wären. Also alles Dinge, die mit Spezialwerkzeug schneller und sauberer gehen. Das kostet Euch nicht ganz so viel Zeit und würde evtl. mehr Leute zum Selbstaufbau animieren.



Nimm das Komplettrad. Kostet ja nicht mehr als Rahmen und Buildkit... Und wenn Du am Schrauben Freude hast, nimm es anschließend auseinander und baue es wieder zusammen.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> 2) Das Steuerrohr haben wir jetzt so geändert, dass sowohl IS41 und IS42 (im BMX verbreitet) rein passen. IS41 wird am besten aussehen (passende Durchmesser).


Irgendwie find cih das grad ein wenig schade, da ich bereits ein IS42 Oberteil bestellt habe... naja, seis drum... schlimmstenfalls hald 22€ im Popo...


----------



## JF-LAST (23. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Irgendwie find cih das grad ein wenig schade, da ich bereits ein IS42 Oberteil bestellt habe... naja, seis drum... schlimmstenfalls hald 22€ im Popo...



Es sind nur 0,5 mm im Radius... eigentlich fällt das unter kaum sichtbar. (Es geht um den Übergang Steuerrohr, obere Kappe).


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Oktober 2015)

liegen die Lager eigentlich aussen garnicht am Steuerrohr an sondern nur in der Phase?


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @JF-LAST: Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn Ihr eine Zwischenlösung anbieten könntet, also nicht komplett montiert, sondern nur ein paar Dinge vorbereitet.
> ... und die Hydraulikleitungen (Bremsen + Reverb) schon gekürzt und entlüftet wären. Also alles Dinge, die mit Spezialwerkzeug schneller und sauberer gehen. Das kostet Euch nicht ganz so viel Zeit und würde evtl. mehr Leute zum Selbstaufbau animieren.



Das finde ich eine gute Idee. Vor dem Gehampel mit dem Hydraulikleitungen habe ich auch einen ziemlichen Horror. Wenn man da nur gelegentlich mit zu tun hat, wird das IMHO schnell eine Planscherei mit Öl und DOT und kostet nur Nerven und Konzentration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (23. Oktober 2015)

naja, jetzt übertreib mal nicht.
mit dem passenden Cutter dauert das vielleicht 2 Minuten und ist eine saubere Sache...


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2015)

mawe schrieb:


> Das finde ich eine gute Idee. Vor dem Gehampel mit dem Hydraulikleitungen habe ich auch einen ziemlichen Horror. Wenn man da nur gelegentlich mit zu tun hat, wird das IMHO schnell eine Planscherei mit Öl und DOT und kostet nur Nerven und Konzentration.



Nicht falsch verstehen, aber warum kaufst Du dann nicht das Komplettrad? Wer mit dem kürzen einer Hydraulikleitung nicht zurecht kommt, versaut vielleicht auch das BSA-Gewinde beim Eindrehen der Lagerschalen... Abgesehen davon würde ich als Hersteller schon aus Gründen der Sachmängelhaftung keine Teilmontagen vornehmen.

Schön wäre es, wenn der Rahmen tatsächlich montagefertig käme, also z.B. BSA-Gewinde nachgeschnitten und plan und das Steuerrohr von Farbresten befreit; der Rest ist Sache des Selbstaufbauenden.


----------



## bs99 (23. Oktober 2015)

Außerdem verbaut der eine einen 700 Lenker, der andere einen 800 usw., vom Rattenschwanz anderer Probleme garnicht zu reden.
Die Komplexität und Variantenvielfalt explodiert, das ist ja nicht mehr vernünftig abwickelbar... (Und bezahlbar).


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 3) Alle Vororder-Preise gelten bis Sonntagabend. Dann bleibt noch eine Woche Zeit für die Bezahlung (Eine Anzahlungsmöglichkeit können wir leider nicht realisieren.).
> 
> ...



Und wie läuft das mit dem Voucher für kostenlosen Versand ab, wenn der erst nach Ende der Kickstarter-Kampagne versandt werden soll, man aber für die Vororder-Preise vor Ablauf der Kampagne bestellen muss? Passt ihr dann alle Bestellungen der Kickstarter-Backer händisch an? Könnten ja immerhin derzeit bis zu 122 Bestellungen betroffen sein


----------



## mawe (23. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> naja, jetzt übertreib mal nicht.
> mit dem passenden Cutter dauert das vielleicht 2 Minuten und ist eine saubere Sache...



Ach so. Ich hatte irgendwas von Spezialwerkzeug gelesen und daraus gefolgert, daß ich irgendwelche Quetschverbindungen der Hydraulikschläuche nachsetzen und dicht bekommen müsste.

Hab mir jetzt mal die Anleitungen angesehen. Das ist ja mehr Fingerübung...


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Oktober 2015)

ja... wenn man noch die Beläge rausnimmt und die Kolben etwas ausfährt vor dem Kürzen, bleibt einem nach dem zurückdrücken auch das Entlüften erspart


----------



## hasardeur (23. Oktober 2015)

Ist wohl falsch angekommen. Ich habe schon einige Räder selbst aufgebaut. Ich dachte nur daran, dass ein Teilaufbau einige Kunden zur Eigenleistung animieren könnte. Beim Aufbau habe ich eben auch einige Arbeiten, die ich weniger gern durchführe. Die habe ich aufgezählt.

Dass die Gewinde nachgeschnitten bzw. sauber geschnitten sind und die Lager sauber sind, setzte ich voraus. Das sehe ich nicht als Aufgabe des Kunden.


----------



## JF-LAST (23. Oktober 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Und wie läuft das mit dem Voucher für kostenlosen Versand ab, wenn der erst nach Ende der Kickstarter-Kampagne versandt werden soll, man aber für die Vororder-Preise vor Ablauf der Kampagne bestellen muss? Passt ihr dann alle Bestellungen der Kickstarter-Backer händisch an? Könnten ja immerhin derzeit bis zu 122 Bestellungen betroffen sein



Hallo,

wir sind dabei das zu organisieren, keine Sorge, es wird niemandem ein Nachteil entstehen. Live geht das ganze nach Ende der Kickstarter-Aktion.

Es betrifft ja auch nur Kleinteile wie Steuersatz, Kurbel usw. die bei Einzelbestellung nicht Versandkostenfrei wären. Mit Voucher jedoch schon. Für Buildkits, und Komplettbikes hat es keine Auswirkungen, die sind eh versandkostenfrei.

Beste Grüße
Jochen


----------



## DerRasendeBote (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich beobachte hier die ganze Diskussion seit Beginn. Vor allem die Rahmengröße stellt sich für mich bei jedem Bike als Problem dar. Auch hier. Ich bin 1,89m groß, hab allerdings "nur" 87 cm Schrittlänge. Manche sagen gute Surferfigur, andere nur Sitzriese.... L oder XL... Ja ich weiß, oft gestellte Frage....

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (24. Oktober 2015)

DerRasendeBote schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich beobachte hier die ganze Diskussion seit Beginn. Vor allem die Rahmengröße stellt sich für mich bei jedem Bike als Problem dar. Auch hier. Ich bin 1,89m groß, hab allerdings "nur" 87 cm Schrittlänge. Manche sagen gute Surferfigur, andere nur Sitzriese.... L oder XL... Ja ich weiß, oft gestellte Frage....
> 
> Gruß Achim


Bei XL bleibt dir nicht gerade viel Platz für die Teleskopstütze.
Da wird 125mm schon eng...


----------



## DerRasendeBote (24. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Bei XL bleibt dir nicht gerade viel Platz für die Teleskopstütze.
> Da wird 125mm schon eng...


Danke für die Antwort! Warst du bei den Testtagen?


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2015)

Die Absolute Black GPX direct mount Kettenblätter haben 50mm Kettenlinie. Die 2mm zur Boostkurbel kann man sich bestimmt sparen oder schnabbert die Kette dann direkt am Reifen (B+)?


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Oktober 2015)

DerRasendeBote schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Warst du bei den Testtagen?


Nein, das nicht.
Aber es ist mit ein bisschen Erfahrung nicht schwer zu berechnen.
Kannst ja bei deinem jetzigen Bike den Sattelauszug messen und dann schauen wo du mit der Sitzrohrlänge vom XL ffw liegt.
Bei 93 Schrittlänge und 150mm Stütze habe ich 3 cm Sattelstützenauszug beim XL... So zum abschätzen.


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Oktober 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Absolute Black GPX direct mount Kettenblätter haben 50mm Kettenlinie. Die 2mm zur Boostkurbel kann man sich bestimmt sparen oder schnabbert die Kette dann direkt am Reifen (B+)?


Real hab ich sogar gut 51mm gemessen, ich erwarte keine Probleme am Last Rahmen mit dem 28er absolut black Blatt...


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2015)

Ach das ist ja super! Ich habe noch ein 30er Oval (28-32)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Nein, das nicht.
> Aber es ist mit ein bisschen Erfahrung nicht schwer zu berechnen.
> Kannst ja bei deinem jetzigen Bike den Sattelauszug messen und dann schauen wo du mit der Sitzrohrlänge vom XL ffw liegt.
> Bei 93 Schrittlänge und 150mm Stütze habe ich 3 cm Sattelstützenauszug beim XL... So zum abschätzen.



Da komme ich auf ein anderes Ergebnis. Meine Fanes hat einen ähnlichen Sitzwinkel und ein 520 mm Sitzrohr. Meine 150er LEV ist da 2,5 cm ausgezogen. Meine SL ist 91 cm und es sind 170er Kurbeln sowie recht flache Reverse-Pedale verbaut. Die Reverb baut etwas flacher und würde etwa 3 cm ausgezogen sein. Das Last hat ein 2cm kürzeres Sitzrohr. Ergo würde mein rechnerischer Sattelstützenauszug bei 5 cm liegen, mit 175er Kurbel bei 4,5 cm. Da DerRasendeBote 4cm weniger SL hat, würde es schmatzend passen. Zur Not kann man das Sitzrohr bestimmt auch 1-2 cm kürzen oder sogar schon so bestellen.

Das würde einem XL-Rahmen also nicht zwingend im Wege stehen. 

Ich selbst bin aber auch noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich nun L oder XL nehme. Mich reizt die zunehmende Verspieltheit beim L. Allerdings soll das Last viel mehr zum Strecke machen genutzt werden. Also sagt das Engelchen XL und das Teufelchen L. Es ist gar nicht so leicht, wenn man die Bikes nicht testen kann.


----------



## DerRasendeBote (24. Oktober 2015)

@MalcolmX & @hasardeur:
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr mit Geometriedaten beschäftigt. 
Als ich jetzt das FF gesehen hab, dachte ich: Will haben. Mein Radl, ein SX-Trail ist halt auch schon etwas älter und ein bisschen kleiner trotz Größe L, da zum Bergabbolzen.
Sprich, ich hab mich immer wieder mal umgeschaut doch nix gekauft. 
Das Letzte neuere Rad auf dem ich gesessen habe, war ein Stumpjumper FSR 29" in L. Den fand ich echt gemütlich. Allerdings ist das Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, da Fully vs. Hardtail.
Was ich nicht leiden kann, ist das Hauptgewicht auf meinem Armen und Schultern ruhen zu haben und nicht im Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Oktober 2015)

Wäre es denkbar, mit 29er Surly Rabbit Hole und 3.0 Reifen im FF zu rollen,oder wird das Platz technisch dann doch zu eng bei einer 50er Felge ? 
Dank euch


----------



## belgiummtb (24. Oktober 2015)

verfolg das Thema nunauch seit anfang an... eine frage stellt sich noch immer bis zur Bestellung morgen abend :/  würde auch ei 34er oder 36er kuberblatt passen oder geht wirklich nur max 32er?  würde es mit 29er fahren, wenn es ausschlagebend ist...
lg und danke


----------



## MalcolmX (25. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Wäre es denkbar, mit 29er Surly Rabbit Hole und 3.0 Reifen im FF zu rollen,oder wird das Platz technisch dann doch zu eng bei einer 50er Felge ?
> Dank euch


Bei 29" dürfte 2.5" ziemlich das Maximum sein...


----------



## rms69 (25. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, aber wie ist das nun mit den Extrateilen im Shop, ich hab es einfach nicht verstanden?

Unfortunately we can not offer them through Kickstarter. But we will send a voucher to all backers, that will offer you free shipping for these parts when ordering them from our web shop. *The free delivery vouchers will be active from the end of the Kickstarter project until October 31st. 
*
Muss ich noch heute Sonntag bestellen um den Preis und die gratis Lieferung zu bekommen, oder warten bis irgendein Voucher kommt?


----------



## jan84 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich verstehe es so, dass Du als backer bei Kickstarter heute Abend/ morgen (Ende der Kampagne) halt diesen Gutschein/ Voucher bekommst. Damit kriegst dann halt auf die Webshop bestellungen bis 31. Okt. den Versand erlassen.


----------



## rms69 (25. Oktober 2015)

Und mache ich nun die Bestellung (mit den PreOrder Preisen) heute ohne Voucher oder morgen mit Voucher?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2015)

Man muss im Webshop ja Vorkasse zahlen, sonst kann man die Bestellung nicht abschliessen. Da der Versand da immer dabei  ist (ausser Abholung), vermute ich, dass man also erst mit Voucher ab morgen bestellen kann.


----------



## hoodride (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab im Webshop bestellt, AB mit kostenlosem Versand und T-Shirt erhalten, dann überwiesen- fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Oktober 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Damit kriegst dann halt auf die Webshop bestellungen bis 31. Okt. den Versand erlassen.



Wobei erwähnt werden muss, das der Versand nach DE ab 100€ sowieso kostenlos ist. Und unter 100€ gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu kaufen


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2015)

das Vid. ist ja mal der Hammer  --> www.last-bikes.de


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. Oktober 2015)

dabei


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Oktober 2015)

welches Video meint ihr denn?

Edit: Welche Sattelklemme passt denn nu? Für 31,6mm passt normalerweise ja 34,9mm... Ist das bei Stahl auch so, oder ist die Wandstärke anders?


----------



## Bench (25. Oktober 2015)

Kommt drauf an.
Bei meinem BigWig hab ich auch 31,6 und außen 34,9.
Ist die nicht beim Rahmen dabei?


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Oktober 2015)

wenn ich den rahmen auf der seite kaufe (Shop) ist die achse und das schaltauge auch dabei, oder muss ich die 29 euro extra zahlen  ?


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Oktober 2015)

Ne, Sattelklemm ist nicht dabei. Die Achse und das Schaltauge hingegen schon, genauso wie die Zugführungen.


----------



## JF-LAST (25. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend,

hier die *Erläuterung zum Voucher*:


Der Voucher bewirkt, dass die Versandkosten frei sind. Innerhalb Deutschlands ist der Versand ab 100 € eh frei. Daher betrifft es nur Kleinteile wie Steuersatz, Ersatzschaltauge, etc.
Der Voucher wird erst ab Montagmorgen aktiv und auch erst dann an alle Unterstützer bei Kickstarter verteilt. Ich werde ihn auch hier einstellen, für die Onlineshop-Kunden.
Die bestellten Teile werden erst mit dem Rahmen zusammen geliefert.
Die Kleinteile, unter 100 €, für die der Voucher relevant ist bleiben noch für 5 Tage auf dem Vororder-Preis. (Wenn ich es richtig erinnere betrifft das nur den Steuersatz.)
Viel Spaß beim finalen Kopfzerbrechen und Entscheiden und danke an alle Unterstützer!

Jochen
Grüße


----------



## yzf (25. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> hier die *Erläuterung zum Voucher*:
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank auch an euch das wir uns mal wieder die Rübe zermartern ob oder ob wir nicht zuschlagen können, dürfen, wollen*g*

Btw da ihr ja die Anbauteile von Kore bekommt, gibts da noch ne Möglichkeit die Pedale in euren Shop zu packen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (25. Oktober 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> welches Video meint ihr denn?
> 
> Edit: Welche Sattelklemme passt denn nu? Für 31,6mm passt normalerweise ja 34,9mm... Ist das bei Stahl auch so, oder ist die Wandstärke anders?




Kuckst Du hier:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...nduro-mountain-bike-hard-tail-by-last/updates


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Oktober 2015)

Dankeschön


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Kuckst Du hier:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...nduro-mountain-bike-hard-tail-by-last/updates



Zur Sattelklemme hab ich da nichts gefunden. (Falls du das Video meintest, danke. Ich fand es allerdings nicht sonderlich besonders.)


----------



## freetourer (25. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Brauch ich bei 29" auch Boost Kurbeln,oder kann ich normale 1x 11 XTR 980 mit 30er RaceFACE NW fahren? Dankeschön



Steht doch alles schon erklärt


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Oktober 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Zur Sattelklemme hab ich da nichts gefunden. (Falls du das Video meintest, danke. Ich fand es allerdings nicht sonderlich besonders.)



Kuckst Du hier  :

http://www.last-bikes.com/products/fastforward-trail-29.html


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Kuckst Du hier  :
> 
> http://www.last-bikes.com/products/fastforward-trail-29.html



Jetzt hab ichs! Danke! 

Edit: Achso ja, es ist 34,9mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Oktober 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Steht doch alles schon erklärt


Danke


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Oktober 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ichs! Danke!
> 
> Edit: Achso ja, es ist 34,9mm



Prima ... 
Wir helfen gern


----------



## balois (25. Oktober 2015)

Meine Bestellung ist raus.. Black M b+ trail


----------



## jan84 (25. Oktober 2015)

Dann heisst es jetzt wohl warten &(vor)freuen ...


----------



## rms69 (25. Oktober 2015)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Der Voucher bewirkt, dass die Versandkosten frei sind. Innerhalb Deutschlands ist der Versand ab 100 € eh frei. Daher betrifft es nur Kleinteile wie Steuersatz, Ersatzschaltauge, etc....




Dankeschön, damit habe ich es nun auch kapiert.
Wir Ösis haben ja auch einen höheren Mindestbestellwert, da kann sich der Voucher schon mal auszahlen.

Noch eine Frage zum Thema Kopfzebrechen und Entscheiden:  Die Farben grün, blau und transparent wird es nur für die ca. 150 Kickstarter geben?
"matt black, transparent red, transparent green (only via Kickstarter), transparent blue (only via Kickstarter), clear coat (only via Kickstarter), all colours are powder coated"


----------



## rms69 (26. Oktober 2015)

rms69 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie ist das nun mit den Extrateilen im Shop, ich hab es einfach nicht verstanden?
> 
> Unfortunately we can not offer them through Kickstarter. But we will send a voucher to all backers, that will offer you free shipping for these parts when ordering them from our web shop. *The free delivery vouchers will be active from the end of the Kickstarter project until October 31st.
> *
> Muss ich noch heute Sonntag bestellen um den Preis und die gratis Lieferung zu bekommen, oder warten bis irgendein Voucher kommt?




Nun gibt es auch die Antwort zur oft gestellten Frage der Preise nach Ende des Kickstarter Projektes:

Flow Kit von 1199.- Euro auf 1399.-
Trail und XT Kit von 1999.- Euro auf 2399.-

Auch die kleine KIts wurden teurer - Also wäre es doch besser gewesen gestern zu bestellen.

Auch lustig: Aufpreis zum Gesamtbike ist immer 400.- EURO, also genau das, was im Kickstarter der Rahmen (natürlich mit Leibchen) kostet!


----------



## jan84 (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Preise standen doch während der Kampagne schon als Streichpreise im Onlineshop ?!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (26. Oktober 2015)

Überrascht es jetzt ernsthaft, dass es teurer wird?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Oktober 2015)

Wie jan84 schrieb stand doch schon alles notwendige im Shop. Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, warum man sowas "lustig" finden muss...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. Oktober 2015)

rms69 schrieb:


> Nun gibt es auch die Antwort zur oft gestellten Frage der Preise nach Ende des Kickstarter Projektes:
> 
> Flow Kit von 1199.- Euro auf 1399.-
> Trail und XT Kit von 1999.- Euro auf 2399.-
> ...


Das war ja der Deal des Kickstarter-Projektes/der Zeit während des Projekts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (26. Oktober 2015)

Das die Preise nach oben gehen, war schon klar, der Voucher mit dem fetten Datum 31.10. hat mich und offensichtlich auch andere etwas vewirrt, denn niemand konnte die konkrete Frage beantworten:


rms69 schrieb:


> Und mache ich nun die Bestellung (mit den PreOrder Preisen) heute ohne Voucher oder morgen mit Voucher?


Und gehört der Voucher nun zur (Kickstarter) Projektzeit dazu oder nicht ....
Na ja, nun ist's ja klar.

Und auch meine 2. Frage hat sich nun erledigt:  Die Farben grün, blau und transparent wird es nur für die ca. 150 Kickstarter geben? "matt black, transparent red, transparent green (only via Kickstarter), transparent blue (only via Kickstarter), clear coat (only via Kickstarter), all colours are powder coated"
Im Shop werden weiterhin allen Farben auch für die nicht Kickstarter angeboten, also nix mit "only via Kickstarter"

Aber keine Angst, ich freu mich trotzdem riesig auf das Teil ;-)


----------



## talisman (26. Oktober 2015)

...schade, ich dachte jetzt auch ich bräuchte den Voucher um die Parts im Webshop zu bestellen. Rahmengröße und Farbe wurden ja auch noch nicht abgefragt, oder habe ich das übersehen?


----------



## paulimax (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe vorgestern ohne Voucher Stütze und Gabel bestellt und per paypal bezahlt. jedenfalls habe ich bis jetzt keinen Voucher bekommen.  Mal schauen, was passiert.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Oktober 2015)

talisman schrieb:


> ...Rahmengröße und Farbe wurden ja auch noch nicht abgefragt, oder habe ich das übersehen?



Alle Unterstützer des Kickstarter-Projektes bekommen eine Mail, in der Farbe und Größe abgefragt werden.


----------



## JF-LAST (26. Oktober 2015)

*VOUCHER für versandkostenfreie Kleinteilelieferung*

Um einer aktuellen Rahmenbestellung (egal ob über Kickstarter oder unseren Onlineshop) noch Kleinteile hinzuzufügen und diese dann versandkostenfrei mit dem Rahmen zusammen geliefert zu bekommen, benutzt bitte nachfolgenden Gutscheincode: 

4130freeshipping

Beste Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Grins3katze (26. Oktober 2015)

Nach viel hin und her,  ich hab es mir letztendlich in XL bestellt… am besten würde ich den Sitzrohr um 20mm abschneiden so dass  meine Moveloc 200 rein passt… aber ich brauche die 475mm Reach…

Leider werde ich mir von meinen geliebten QH verabschieden müssen… aber die 420mm Reach waren definitiv viel zu kurz beim 2Soulscycle Rahmen…


----------



## yzf (26. Oktober 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Nach viel hin und her,  ich hab es mir letztendlich in XL bestellt… am besten würde ich den Sitzrohr um 20mm abschneiden so dass  meine Moveloc 200 rein passt… aber ich brauche die 475mm Reach…
> 
> Leider werde ich mir von meinen geliebten QH verabschieden müssen… aber die 420mm Reach waren definitiv viel zu kurz beim 2Soulscycle Rahmen…


Wie groß und welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## Grins3katze (26. Oktober 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Wie groß und welche Schrittlänge hast du?



189 cm, Schrittlänge keine Ahung, ist doch egal, ich finde die Länge (Reach) eines Bikes viel wichtiger...


----------



## yzf (26. Oktober 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> 189 cm, Schrittlänge keine Ahung, ist doch egal, ich finde die Länge (Reach) eines Bikes viel wichtiger...


Mit knapp 1,90 gehts dir wie mir mit 1,80. Genau zw den Grössen. Man muss halt immer ehrlich zu sich selbst sein. Ist das was man selbst unter verspielt versteht , dasselbe was andere darunter verstehn. Wenn ich mir ansehe was Leute so anstellen mit kleinen verspielten Rahmen, weiss ich für mich, dass ich nicht so fahre. Ich sitze mittlerweile auch gerne ergon. Richtig auf dem bike und nicht wie ein Aff am Schleifstein. Hab mir die Geo auch angsehn und verglichen. Und ja ich kann das m fahren aber am L hat sichs einfach "besser" angefühlt. Zumindest der kurztest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> 189 cm, Schrittlänge keine Ahung, ist doch egal, ich finde die Länge (Reach) eines Bikes viel wichtiger...


Wenn du die gewünschte Sattelstütze nicht unterbringst, ist die Schrittlänge nicht mehr so egal...


----------



## FranG (27. Oktober 2015)

Kommt jemand von euch zu dem Trail-Wochenende im Harz?


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Oktober 2015)

650b+ am Hinterrad und 29" am Vorderrad wären auch eine denkbar nette Kombination


----------



## yzf (27. Oktober 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Kommt jemand von euch zu dem Trail-Wochenende im Harz?


Ja ich, wenns klappt.


----------



## Felger (27. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> 650b+ am Hinterrad und 29" am Vorderrad wären auch eine denkbar nette Kombination


das ist aktuell der Plan


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Oktober 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> das ist aktuell der Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Kommt jemand von euch zu dem Trail-Wochenende im Harz?



Ich, wenn der Termin passt und das Rad bis dahin fertig ist.



Felger schrieb:


> das ist aktuell der Plan



Meiner auch.



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hast Du hinten schon einen Reifen in's Auge gefasst?



Ich werde einen Reifen suchen, der eher hoch als breit baut. Hier im Forum sind ein oder zwei B+ Threads, wo sich Anregungen finden...


----------



## Felger (27. Oktober 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hast Du hinten schon einen Reifen in's Auge gefasst?



ne, bisher nur die DT XM551 Felge. Werde aber probeweise mit 32mm/27,5 Maulweite mal etwas spielen. Reifen gibts noch nicht wirklich viel brauchbares - alles sauteuer! Da darf erst mal der Winter vorbeigehen. Mal ~April abwarten. Anfangs quasi mit 29" aufbauen. Ich erwarte bei Matsch ähnlich schlechte Ergebnisse wie ich von den FatBikes von Hörensagen kenne


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Oktober 2015)

*Ok*


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

macht ja extrem viel Sinn bei einem Nahezu symmetrischen Laufradaufbau


----------



## mawe (27. Oktober 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Reifen gibts noch nicht wirklich viel brauchbares - alles sauteuer! ...


Dann bleibt ja für die "+" Fahrer nur zu hoffen, daß sich die Größe im nächsten Jahr halbwegs durchsetzt (bzw. durchgesetzt werden kann). Ansonsten würde ich befürchten, daß es irgendwann sehr eng wird. Oder noch vieel teuerer.

Ich fand sie vom Fahrgefühl nicht überzeugend genug.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Oktober 2015)

Würde mir am Serienrahmen auf der linken Seite eine Abstützung zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe wünschen.






Hatte da schon mehrfach Probleme! Beim letzten Mal hat es mein on one 456 erwischt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1579955?in=set
Ich denke, nicht ohne Grund ist das bei einigen Herstellern Standard (z. B. Cotic).


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Oktober 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Würde mir am Serienrahmen auf der linken Seite eine Abstützung zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe wünschen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 431729
> 
> ...


Ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten Stahl-Hardtails im harten Einsatz - bisher noch nie ein Problem gehabt...


----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> ne, bisher nur die DT XM551 Felge



Wie sieht es da mit Tubeless aus? Das Felgenprofil sieht nicht so aus, als würde es den Reifen ohne weiteres halten.
Ich liebäugle ja mit der WTB i35; 35mm Innenweite sollten für max. 3" genügen...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2015)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten Stahl-Hardtails im harten Einsatz - bisher noch nie ein Problem gehabt...



Die Problematik entsteht wohl eher nicht beim "normalen" harten Einsatz, sondern eher beim Langsamfahren. Also eher wenn man die Bremsscheibe mal öfters in die andere Richtung abbremsen muß. Also so gesehen genau dem Anforderungsprofil das auch bim HT Wölfi wohl öfters vorkommt.

G.


----------



## Felger (28. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie sieht es da mit Tubeless aus? Das Felgenprofil sieht nicht so aus, als würde es den Reifen ohne weiteres halten.
> Ich liebäugle ja mit der WTB i35; 35mm Innenweite sollten für max. 3" genügen...


So wird es zumindest beworben

www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/XM-551/XM-551-27-5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (28. Oktober 2015)

Interessant wäre ob es procore für solch breite Felgen gibt.


----------



## Felger (28. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre ob es procore für solch breite Felgen gibt.


das schreckt mich auch noch etwas ab. Hinten ist bei einem HT Procore eh am sinnvollsten - und bei Plus mit den niedrigen Drücken erst recht...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2015)

FranG schrieb:


> Kommt jemand von euch zu dem Trail-Wochenende im Harz?


 
Wann? Ich finde auf der Last Seite rein garnix.


----------



## jan84 (28. Oktober 2015)

Standen/ stehen auf der kickstarterseite. War das eine Paket: Rahmen + geguidetes WE oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Oktober 2015)

Das Trail-Wochenende ist doch nur für die Backer für 449€ des Projekts.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre ob es procore für solch breite Felgen gibt.



Sollte wohl eher kein Problem für Procore sein. Da gibts eher Probleme bei zu schmalen Felgen.

G.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sollte wohl eher kein Problem für Procore sein. Da gibts eher Probleme bei zu schmalen Felgen.
> .



Das wird bei mir wohl eher nochmal ein Fall für DYI-Procore - also Schlauchreifen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das wird bei mir wohl eher nochmal ein Fall für DYI-Procore - also Schlauchreifen



Gibts net eher damit und breiten Felgen Probleme. Aber was auch immer, Plus ohne ein Durchschlagsystem ist ansich nicht viel wert 


G.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Oktober 2015)

Wie is das? - kann man hinten ne 10 mm steckachse verbauen, wenn man das schaltauge aufbohrt bzw. Gewinde in das schaltauge schneiden oder is da zuwenig Fleisch und das ding zerfällt in 2 Teile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (28. Oktober 2015)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Wie is das? - kann man hinten ne 10 mm steckachse verbauen, wenn man das schaltauge aufbohrt bzw. Gewinde in das schaltauge schneiden oder is da zuwenig Fleisch und das ding zerfällt in 2 Teile?



Wenn ich das so lese, rate ich dir - lass die Finger von jeglicher Art Schrauberei am Rad. 


ein Schaltauge hat immer ein Gewinde, meist um ein Schaltwerk dran zu schrauben (auch wenn das jetzt unglaubwürdig klingt)
Ausfallenden hinten haben immer mindestens 10mm, also passt auch immer eine 10mm Achse
ein Gewinde braucht ein Loch und bei offenen Ausfallenden findet man das selten
Du kannst natürlich das Schaltauge aufbohren, wieder ein Gewinde rein schneiden und dann die Achse da durch stecken. Das spart dir dann die Bremse schonmal. Ist also eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Der Toni (28. Oktober 2015)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Wie is das? - kann man hinten ne 10 mm steckachse verbauen, wenn man das schaltauge aufbohrt bzw. Gewinde in das schaltauge schneiden oder is da zuwenig Fleisch und das ding zerfällt in 2 Teile?


Die Jungs von Last hatten das Thema hier schon behandelt.  Musst du mal in den letzten Seiten stöbern. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hatten die auch von Aufbohren und Gewinde schneiden geschrieben. Sollte also funktionieren.


----------



## _schwede (28. Oktober 2015)

froride schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, rate ich dir - lass die Finger von jeglicher Art Schrauberei am Rad.
> 
> 
> ein Schaltauge hat immer ein Gewinde, meist um ein Schaltwerk dran zu schrauben (auch wenn das jetzt unglaubwürdig klingt)
> ...


Schau dir bitte erstmal das Schaltauge und die Konstruktion an, bevor du hier postest, denn die Frage ergibt durchaus Sinn
--> https://ksr-ugc.imgix.net/assets/00...ormat&q=92&s=093a03dea482301f3f2fda3ccdb63aea


----------



## MalcolmX (28. Oktober 2015)

froride schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, rate ich dir - lass die Finger von jeglicher Art Schrauberei am Rad.
> 
> 
> ein Schaltauge hat immer ein Gewinde, meist um ein Schaltwerk dran zu schrauben (auch wenn das jetzt unglaubwürdig klingt)
> ...


Du bist ja echt ein ganz Schlauer


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Oktober 2015)

@froride : ich fang jetzt nicht an hier aufzulisten was ich dir alles rate - hast dich ja mit deinem ausführlichen post genug ins eigene Knie ge...

Merci jungs fürs klären!
Ich probiers dann mal - ahhhm im Feb/März (hoffentlich)

Noch was ist der Platz zum sitzrohr mit 29" etwas knapp oder schaut des auf den Bildern nur so aus?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Oktober 2015)

Auf den Bildern ist ein 2.5er Minion abgebildet und der Radstand kurz. Mit anderem Reifen und/oder längerem Radstand sollte es mehr Platz geben.

Aber auch das wurde von Last schon beschrieben. Es lohnt sich wirklich, den ganzen Thread zu lesen. So lang ist er ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (30. Oktober 2015)

@JF-LAST 
hattet Ihr zufällig die 2.8er Nobby Nics auch mal in einer 29" Pike probiert bzw. gefahren, oder nur in der Plus Gabel?

Oder weiss das einer der Probefahrer vielleicht? Würde gerne eine 29er Pike mit den Nobby Nics weiterverwenden, wenn möglich.
Dass die WTB Trailblazer 2.8 gehen sollen, weiss ich, aber die sind wohl kleiner als die Nobby Nics.
Danke!


----------



## Der Toni (31. Oktober 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.  Der WTB hat 67mm und der Nobby 70mm....könnte also passen. Ich möchte mir ungern eine Boost- Gabel kaufen, da ich dann auch meine Hope Nabe gegen eine Boost Version ersetzen müsste.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.  Der WTB hat 67mm und der Nobby 70mm....könnte also passen. Ich möchte mir ungern eine Boost- Gabel kaufen, da ich dann auch meine Hope Nabe gegen eine Boost Version ersetzen müsste.



Echt hat der NN nur 70mm! Dachte ich hatte mal mehr gemessen..hmm...war aber auch auf einer 50mm Felge mit 45mm Maulweite.

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.  Der WTB hat 67mm und der Nobby 70mm....könnte also passen. Ich möchte mir ungern eine Boost- Gabel kaufen, da ich dann auch meine Hope Nabe gegen eine Boost Version ersetzen müsste.


Soo wenig? Die alten 26" ITS an meiner Fanes sind > 70mm breit - auf Stiffy 40! Durch die Fox36 passen die locker durch, hinten musste ich etwas cutten.


----------



## Der Toni (31. Oktober 2015)

Die Breite vom Nobby hab ich auch nur von hier:	http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/17/schwalbe-nobby-und-rocket-ron-27/
Deshalb würde ich das gerne von jemandem wissen, der den Reifen in der 29er Pike hatte.


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2015)

noch mal zu den Vorgaben:

The following distances between bottom bracket axle and seat rails can be realized using a 150x430 mm Reverb Stealth:

X-large	 635-850 mm

das bedeutet also auch, das ich mit einer mindestens 430 mm langen Stütze die 850 mm erreiche.
dann steckt die Stütze genügend tief im Sitzrohr, richtig?

Also 510 + 430 - 850 = 90 mm Mindesteinstecktiefe

ist das so korrekt!??


----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2015)

Hier stand ein Fehler


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2015)

Langsam nimmt der Aufbau auf dem Papier und in meinem Kopf Gestalt an.
Ich werde hinten B+ und vorn 29" fahren sowie 1x11 eine Chance geben. Mit einem One-up 45Z-Ritzel an XT 11-40 und 28er KB vorn dürfte das auch für mich bergauf genügen...
An welcher (möglichst günstigen) Einfach-Kurbel bekomme ich ein 28er Blatt montiert? Und muss es bei Direct Mount auch eine Boost-Kurbel sein oder ist das Kettenblatt dann automatisch weit genug aussen?


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2015)

die perfekte Kurbel dafür wäre wohl eine SRAM S1400
die is günstiger weil Alu, lässt aber direct mount zu.
damit kannst du durch die Kettenblätter die Kettenlinie beeinflussen.

ob die Kurbel GX oder X1 heisst, is egal.
Wichtig is halt, das du eine mit Direct Mount Aufnahme nimmst.

bis 26z müsste es damit möglich sein.


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> die perfekte Kurbel dafür wäre wohl eine SRAM S1400
> die is günstiger weil Alu, lässt aber direct mount zu.
> damit kannst du durch die Kettenblätter die Kettenlinie beeinflussen.
> 
> ...



ok, danke. 
Aber muss es bei Direct Mount auch eine Boost-Kurbel sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. November 2015)

ich glaub, da gibts es keinen Unterschied.
man kann die Kettenlinie mit dem Offset des Kettenblattes beeinflussen.


----------



## Arthur27 (2. November 2015)

Gestern hatte ich die Gelegenheit das FastForward über einige Trails zu scheuchen. Vorab muss ich sagen, dass meine Hardtail Erfahrung nahe null geht ( vor einigen Jahren mal ein 26er "Enduro" Aluhardtail ausprobiert, hat mir aber wenig Spass bereitet ).
Dementsprechend war ich etwas skeptisch als es mit dem FF losging. Bergauf lässt es sich aufgrund der 29er Laufräder und der entspannten Sitzposition sehr angenehm treten. Bergab war ich wirklich erstaunt, wie schnell man ein Hardtail auch im groben Geläuf bewegen kann 
Man hat eine gute Balance auf dem Bike und durch die grossen Laufräder in Verbindung mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel vermittelt es viel Vertrauen, sodass man ohne Probleme die Bremse offen lassen kann und erstaunt ist, wieviel Geschwindigkeit das Bike mitmacht ohne allzu nervös zu werden.

Wer also ein spassiges Hardtail sucht, das auch grobe Strecken gut wegsteckt, sollte hier zuschlagen


----------



## yzf (2. November 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen
Wieviel sich der Reach verlängert bei 20% sag?


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2015)

wird der Reach da nicht kürzer?

der Sitzinkel wird steiler, die Messhorizontale wandert nach unten.


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. November 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> wird der Reach da nicht kürzer?
> 
> der Sitzinkel wird steiler, die Messhorizontale wandert nach unten.



Denkfehler, Sitzwinkel wird zwar steiler, aber der Reach länger und der Lenkwinkel natürlich auch steiler.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. November 2015)

Reach ist ja das horizontale Maß gemessen vom Tretlagerlot bis zum Steuerrohr.

Bei Größe L verändert sich der Reach bei einer 140er Pike (551mm) mit 20% SAG (28mm) von 450 zu 463,193mm.


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. November 2015)

Morgen, 
Eine Gabel mit durchgehenden 1.5" Steuerrohr sollte man doch mit passendem Vorbau reinbekommen,oder eher nicht ?


----------



## ONE78 (3. November 2015)

Rein ja, aber dann passt kein mir bekannter Steuersatz mehr oben...


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. November 2015)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, so eine hätte ich noch da ..,
Also doch eine Tapered oder 1 1/8" dann kaufen.
Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. November 2015)

welche 29" 1.5" Gabel gibt es überhaupt?


----------



## yzf (3. November 2015)

doppelpost


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> welche 29" 1.5" Gabel gibt es überhaupt?


Fox 34


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. November 2015)

yzf schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieviel sich der reach beim HT verlängert bei ca. 20-30% sag?


horizontal gemessen ca. 13-20mm


----------



## felixh. (3. November 2015)

Laut Bikegeo.muha.cc in etwa (Size Large):
150mm - Reach: 457.7mm
140mm - Reach: 462.6mm
130mm - Reach: 467.7mm
120mm - Reach: 472.3mm (=20% Sag)
110mm - Reach: 477.2mm
105mm - Reach: 479.6mm (=30% Sag)

Auch wenn die absoluten Werte nicht ganz passen (457.7mm vs 450mm Reach laut Last) - sollte es in der Relation gut passen. Wenn man also von 26-27% Sag ausgeht - hat man etwa 477mm Reach beim L. Also denke ich wenn man 20mm Reach aufaddiert - hat man einen guten Vergleichswert zu einem Fully.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. November 2015)

Allerdings finde ich, dass man die Reachzunahme beim Fahren nicht wirklich merkt. Beim Testrollen auf dem Parkplatz vielleicht, aber im Gelände spüre ich da eher, dass ich das Bike nicht wie bei einem Fully über das Heck durch Kurven pushen kann. Dafür kann ich aber mit dem HT Trails wie einen Pumptrack fahren. Und ich merke eher den sich verkürzenden Radstand und die abtauchende Front als den länger werdenden Reach. Kann daran liegen, dass man sich auf dem Trail mit dem Bike mitbewegt. Der Reach ist da ja mehr eine statische Messung und gibt Aufschluss über die Länge des Bikes, wenn man im Rad steht (Thema Grundposition). Und bei den Geometriedaten finde ich persönlich die Kombination aus Reach+Stack viel wichitger als bloß jeder Wert einzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. November 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Fox 34


Wundert mich jetzt aber wird wohl so sein.
Ist das eine OEM Gabel?
Die gab's doch eigentlich nur tapered...


----------



## yzf (3. November 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich, dass man die Reachzunahme beim Fahren nicht wirklich merkt. Beim Testrollen auf dem Parkplatz vielleicht, aber im Gelände spüre ich da eher, dass ich das Bike nicht wie bei einem Fully über das Heck durch Kurven pushen kann. Dafür kann ich aber mit dem HT Trails wie einen Pumptrack fahren. Und ich merke eher den sich verkürzenden Radstand und die abtauchende Front als den länger werdenden Reach. Kann daran liegen, dass man sich auf dem Trail mit dem Bike mitbewegt. Der Reach ist da ja mehr eine statische Messung und gibt Aufschluss über die Länge des Bikes, wenn man im Rad steht (Thema Grundposition). Und bei den Geometriedaten finde ich persönlich die Kombination aus Reach+Stack viel wichitger als bloß jeder Wert einzeln.



Ich fand das L auch überhaupt nicht lang. Erst beim lesen der Geodaten kam es mir extrem lang vor, im Vergleich mir bekannter Räder. Dasselbe übrigens beim Coal. Fand auch nicht das man da was vom länger werdenden Reach merkt. Es wird nur von Last extra drauf hingewiesen. Und wieso verkürzt sich der Radstand beim fahren? Wäre jetzt auch nicht schlimm bei der gegebenen Länge im Stand.


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt aber wird wohl so sein.
> Ist das eine OEM Gabel?
> Die gab's doch eigentlich nur tapered...


Sie hat einen durchgehenden 1.5" Schaft. 
OEM kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Kann dir aber Morgen mal ein Bild machen. 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. November 2015)

Der Radstand verkürzt sich bei vollen 140mm Hub locker mehr als 5cm, das Tretlager kommt mehr als 4cm und der Lenker fast 10cm tiefer. Ein Hardtail fährt sich einfach auch dynamisch anders als ein Fully, da ja nur die Gabel einfedert. Beim Fully verändert sich dynamisch alles anders, da ja auch der Hinterbau mit einfedert. Glaube das wollten die Jungs von Last so zum Fastforward sagen, dass im Verlgeich zu einem Fully ein Hardtail beim Einfedern länger wird, während sich bei einem Fully der Reach beim Einfedern durchaus auch verkürzt/verkürzen kann. Und da die meisten den Reach eher von ihrem Fully kennen sollte man darauf achten, dass der Wert zu einem Hardtail nicht 1zu1 vergleichbar ist.


----------



## yzf (3. November 2015)

das heißt ja, dass sich der Radstand bei den HTs um ca. 5 cm verkürzt, wenn belastet und der Reach wird länger, beim L ca 1,5cm.
Conclusio: gr. Reach vermittelt mehr Sicherheit, kürzerer Radstand macht das Ding dann doch nicht zu träge. Paßt!


----------



## der-gute (3. November 2015)

Und alle Theorie kann den Faktor Fahrspass nicht vorraus sagen...


----------



## yzf (3. November 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und alle Theorie kann den Faktor Fahrspass nicht vorraus sagen...



Da hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## DesmOli (3. November 2015)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich lese schon länger hier im Forum mit hatte bis jetzt aber noch nie das Bedürfnis mich hier zu outen! Ich gehöre auch zu denen die sich einen Rahmen gegönnt haben und zwar in Natur Pulverbeschichtet Grösse M. Mein Aufbau wird auch ein 650Bplus29 und habe folgendes als Räder im Kopf, Reifen kommen später dran.

Stan's No Tubes, vorne ZTR Arch Ex in 29" und hinten ZTR Hugo 52.

Antrieb wird 1x11, weiss aber noch nicht obs Shimano oder SRAM wird, mal sehen! Es ist für michneu von Grund auf ein Bike auf die Beine zu stellen und möchte euch allen schon mal danke für die geilen technischen Tipps, Ratschläge und das Wissen das ihr hier aufbringt! Bin gespannt auf eure Bauten!!

Grüsse aus Luxemburg,

Oli.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Langsam nimmt der Aufbau auf dem Papier und in meinem Kopf Gestalt an.
> Ich werde hinten B+ und vorn 29" fahren sowie 1x11 eine Chance geben. Mit einem One-up 45Z-Ritzel an XT 11-40 und 28er KB vorn dürfte das auch für mich bergauf genügen...
> An welcher (möglichst günstigen) Einfach-Kurbel bekomme ich ein 28er Blatt montiert? Und muss es bei Direct Mount auch eine Boost-Kurbel sein oder ist das Kettenblatt dann automatisch weit genug aussen?


 
Bei der Race Face Turbine hast du Direct Mount und es gibt von ihnen einen Adapter für Spider! ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2015)

DesmOli schrieb:


> Bei der Race Face Turbine hast du Direct Mount und es gibt von ihnen einen Adapter für Spider! ;-)



Danke, ich suche aber eher was günstigeres als die SRAM S1400 



DesmOli schrieb:


> hinten ZTR Hugo 52.



Mit welchem Reifen? Und passt das dann in den Hinterbau?


----------



## bs99 (3. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt aber wird wohl so sein.
> Ist das eine OEM Gabel?
> Die gab's doch eigentlich nur tapered...





wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Sie hat einen durchgehenden 1.5" Schaft.
> OEM kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
> Kann dir aber Morgen mal ein Bild machen.
> Grüße


Vermutlich eine 130mm von einem C´dale Trigger 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DesmOli (3. November 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mit welchem Reifen? Und passt das dann in den Hinterbau?


 
Die Felge ist gedacht für Reifen ab 2,5 z.B. Schwalbe's Nobby Nic in 2,8!? Das passt ja dann laut Last noch immer in den Rahmen oder hab ich was nicht verstanden? So viele Reifen gibts ja noch nicht ausser Schwalbe und Specialized!?

Oli.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. November 2015)

Maxxis Chronicle 27.5 x 3.0
Maxxis Recon+ 27,5 x 2,8 (vermutlich ab 2017 verfügbar)
Maxxis Ikon+ 27,5 x 2,8 (vermutlich ab 2017 verfügbar)
Onza Canis 27,5 x 2,85 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt)
Panaracer Fat B Nimble 27.5 x 3.5 (fällt eher wie 3,2" aus)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 2.8 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr 2016 verfügbar)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 3.0 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr 2016 verfügbar)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5 x 2.8 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr 2016 verfügbar)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5 x 3.0 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr 2016 verfügbar)
Vee Tire Trax Fatty 27.5 x 2.8
Vee Tire Trax Fatty 27.5 x 3.0
Vee Tire Trax Fatty 27.5 x 3.25
WTB Trailblazer 27.5 x 2.8
WTB Bridger 27.5 x 3.0
WTB Trail Boss 27,5 x 3,0
Duro Miner 27,5 x 3,0 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt)
Duro Crux 27,5x3,25 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt)
Kenda Havok Pro 27,5 x 2,8 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt, vmtl. April 2016)
Kenda Havok Pro 27,5 x 3,0 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt, vmtl. April 2016)
Specialized Purgatory Control 27,5x3,0
Specialized Ground Control 27,5x3,0


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2015)

DesmOli schrieb:


> Die Felge ist gedacht für Reifen ab 2,5 z.B. Schwalbe's Nobby Nic in 2,8!? Das passt ja dann laut Last noch immer in den Rahmen oder hab ich was nicht verstanden? ...



Wird schon passen, aber ob ein 2.8er NN auf einer 52mm-Felge sinnvoll ist?


----------



## jan84 (3. November 2015)

An die 650bplus Sympatisanten:

Seit ihr mal nen bplus bike Probegefahren? Ich muss nach den Probefahrten sagen der Einsatzbereich ist für meinen Geschmack relativ eingeschränkt. Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf nen NobbyNic, waren glaubich 2.8er.

- Wirklich Schnellfahren ist nicht sobald Kurven ins Spiel kommen. Entweder knickt der Reifen weg oder man hat ~2 bar oder mehr drauf. 
- Geradeaus Schnellfahren ist die Abstimmung vonner Gabel problematisch. Hier isses durch den weichen Reifen schwer ne gescheite Abstimmung hinzubekommen. 
- Rollwiderstand auf Forstweg und Straße fand ich unangenehm, hier rollen solide EnduroReifen (MagicMary) oÄ nicht schlechter, tlw. eher besser. 
- Sobald die Traktion allerdings nur aussm Reifen kommt (Gelände bergauf, langsame Geschwindigkeiten oder kleine Unebenheiten bergab) isses aber ganz geil.
- Wenn man nicht allzu schnell bergab fährt machts Spaß. 

Die Variante 29" VR mit b+ HR fand ich deutlich angenehmer als reines b+, da "nurnoch" der Rollwiderstand und das Wegknicken vom HR bleibt. Wenn man in den beschränkten Einsatzbereich reinfällt bzw. etwas genau dafür sucht passts natürlich. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. November 2015)

@jan84 :  Auf welcher Felge bist du den Nobby Nic 2,8 probe gefahren?

Dieses schwammige und wegknicken besorgt mich etwas, da ich B+ ausprobieren möchte und doch gerne flott unterwegs bin. Ich hoffe, es kommen noch richtige Reifen, damit man was robusteres und steiferes fahren kann.

Edit: Ich plane mit den DT Swiss XM551 Felgen (innen 40mm) und 3" Reifen, evtl starte ich mit WTB Trailboss und Bridger.


----------



## hoodride (3. November 2015)

Ich fahre aktuell die XM 551 mit Fat B Nimble hinten, vorne hab ich ihn runtergenommen und durch einen 2.5 er Magic Marry ersetzt, ich kann nur sagen Fahrspaß pur.
Auf keinen Fall würde ich 29/ 27,5+ fahren.
Auch bei geringem Druck gibt es keine Durchschläge nix schwammig, kein wegknicken.


----------



## felixh. (3. November 2015)

Also ich bin mal ein Alutech Fat Fanes gefahren - keine Ahnung welche Reifen - aber im tiefen Geröll bzw einfach sehr steilen Sachen mit wenig Grip - da tu ich mir auf meinen 29er mit Reifen leichter (Minion Maxxgrip, Michelin Wild Roc'r 2 Magix). Dazu bin ich mal ein Hardtail mit Duro Miner gefahren - was ja quasi der grobstolligste + Reifen derzeit ist, und wieder kam der Grip nicht an ein 29er Enduroradel ran - egal wie langsam man unterwegs war...

Wenn könnte ich mir B+ nur hinten vorstellen - und dort halt mit einem Reifen der auf Maximalen Bremsgripp ausgelegt ist. Denke 2.5er 29" Reifen der 1200-1300g Klasse - mit Procore oder Deaneasy können fast alles besser wie Plus Reifen... - außer evtl im Trackstand stehen - weil dass ist auf einem Fatbike etwa selbst für Dodeln easy lernbar.

Wobei - am besten wäre wohl wirklich es am selben Bike auszuprobieren - und mal warten ob neben Duro Miner noch Reifen mit mehr Grip rauskommen. Quasi ein Conti Baron 3.0 mit 1300g und dann noch Procore und es wird interessant... Wobei - generell sind die Gripmonsterreifen ja eher am Rückzug. Der Baron von Conti nur in 26", Intense/ITS gibts nicht mehr (Intruder war ja Vorbild für viele Gripmonster), und Michelin 2.7er 4Ply Reifen sind auch schon längst Geschichte...


----------



## culoduro (3. November 2015)

wie sind denn der Meinungen der schon bestehenden 29er hardtail Fahrer zu einem Semi Slick wie dem Rock Razor am Hinterrad?  Einsatzgebiet alpine singletrails,  aber kein explizites Stolperbiken.  Geht einem da völlig die Bremstraktion verloren mit dem starren Hinterbau?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> An die 650bplus Sympatisanten:
> 
> Seit ihr mal nen bplus bike Probegefahren? Ich muss nach den Probefahrten sagen der Einsatzbereich ist für meinen Geschmack relativ eingeschränkt. Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf nen NobbyNic, waren glaubich 2.8er.
> 
> ...


 
Ich behaupte zu den Punkten jetzt einfach mal das Gegenteil, der Einfachheitshalber 
Wichtig ist aber das ProCore pflicht ist. Hab aber auch nur den Vergleich zum 3.0 Knard in Plus und der hat netmal anständiges Profil.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. November 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> @jan84 :  Auf welcher Felge bist du den Nobby Nic 2,8 probe gefahren?
> [...]



Keine Ahnung, aber deutlich breiter als die breiten (30mm innen) nicht-plus Felgen. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich behaupte zu den Punkten jetzt einfach mal das Gegenteil, der Einfachheitshalber
> Wichtig ist aber das ProCore pflicht ist. [...]



--> Probefahren Pflicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> --> Probefahren Pflicht.



Fahre seit letzten Jahr Plus im Wechsel mit normal. Vor allem im Vergleich mit anderern Fahrern gleichzeitig.
Will man auf Tour, auf nur mäßig abfallenden bis ebenen Wurzeltrails schnell sein, dann gilt die Reihenfolge Fat, Plus, 29...den Rest kannste eh vergessen...auch 26 Plus liegt noch vor 29. Bei richtig glitschigen Bedingungen holt aber 29 wieder gut auf oder überholt sogar.
Will mein Plus nimmer missen. Normal hab ich meistens nur noch beim Spielen drauf oder wenn ich mit unfitten Leuten unterwegs bin.

G.


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fahre seit letzten Jahr Plus im Wechsel mit normal.



Magst Du noch ausführen, welche reifen auf welcher felge und welches Rad überhaupt?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Magst Du noch ausführen, welche reifen auf welcher felge und welches Rad überhaupt?



Knard 3.0 auf Syntace W40 mit Procore. Rad ist eigentlich egal  Der NN mit 2.8 650B+ auf dieser 50mm SunRingle würde zwar auch reinpasassen bei mir. 26 Zoll mit nur 650B Außendurchmesser macht aber mehr Spaß und hat gefühlt so gut wie das gleiche Rollerverhalten...bzw. Körnerverbrauchverhalten, wenn man vom gleichen Luftdruck (1,1Bar) ausgeht.

G.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fahre seit letzten Jahr Plus im Wechsel mit normal. Vor allem im Vergleich mit anderern Fahrern gleichzeitig.
> Will man auf Tour, auf nur mäßig abfallenden bis ebenen Wurzeltrails schnell sein, dann gilt die Reihenfolge Fat, Plus, 29...den Rest kannste eh vergessen...auch 26 Plus liegt noch vor 29. Bei richtig glitschigen Bedingungen holt aber 29 wieder gut auf oder überholt sogar.
> Will mein Plus nimmer missen. Normal hab ich meistens nur noch beim Spielen drauf oder wenn ich mit unfitten Leuten unterwegs bin.
> 
> G.


Ich habe wenig Erfahrung mit dem Plus Gedönse deshalb bitte für mein Verständnis: Kurven gehen ohne wegknickende Reifen bei wie viel Bar? Durchschläge kommen nicht vor, vorausgesetzt man fährt sowas wie Procore? Was ist wenn's steil wird? Wie sind flowige Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen usw? Ich bin das Plus Rad selber Probe gefahren..., aber irgendwie..., mir kommt es so vor als ob konventionelle Reifen bessere alrounder sind?!


----------



## mw.dd (4. November 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Seit ihr mal nen bplus bike Probegefahren? Ich muss nach den Probefahrten sagen der Einsatzbereich ist für meinen Geschmack relativ eingeschränkt.



Ich bin es leider noch nicht gefahren und sehe auch keinen Grund, das am 29er Fully auszuprobieren.
Für das Fastforward gehe ich das Risiko des Fehlkaufs eines kompletten Hinterrades einfach mal ein.



jan84 schrieb:


> - Wenn man nicht allzu schnell bergab fährt machts Spaß.



Dann passt es ja für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. November 2015)

Jan und Felix, ihr wisst schon, dass ihr gerade "Jehova" schreibt?


----------



## schlonser (4. November 2015)

Also, ich bin vor geraumer zeit das Trek Stache gefahren (29x3.0) und war sowohl begeistert als auch kuriert vom plus-hype:

traktion satt, war aber trocken, egal ob auf Schotter, waldboden oder Felsen
über steine, wurzeln etc einfach drüber, Treppen runter die ich mir mit dem 26er fully nie getraut habe
endgeschwindigkeit is auf jeden fall geringer als mit 150mm fully, is und bleibt ein hardtail
vermittelt viel Sicherheit, und fühlt sich nicht extrem langsam an auf Straßen und Forstwegen
definitiv KEIN wegknicken oder "bouncing", muß man halt über den Luftdruck regeln
ich hatte vorne und hinten 0,8 bar drauf, mit fahrfertigen 98 kg und bin zum schluß ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwas gefahren.

ABER: es fühlt sich komisch an. man fährt genauso schnell wie immer (immer meinem Vordermann hinterher) und es fühlt sich sehr viel langsamer an, wie auf oder durch watte. sollte man definitiv vorher mit nem leihbike ausprobieren.

ich geh auf 29 zoll mit procore, vorne maxxis highroller 2,3, hinten ardent 2,4.


----------



## jan84 (4. November 2015)

Jetzt ist man an dem Punkt wo die Einschätzungen *tlw.* deutlich auseinandergehen (Bouncing, Wegknicken). Bleibt die Frage ob man von unterschiedlichen Dingen redet (unwahrscheinlich), eine unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung, oder einfach andere Anforderungen und/oder einen anderen Fahrstil hat (wahrscheinlicher). 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## schlonser (4. November 2015)

na klar sind das alles rein subjektive eindrücke, deswegen:


schlonser schrieb:


> sollte man definitiv vorher mit nem leihbike ausprobieren



auch wenns ein paar euro kostet, is aber noch billiger als sich nach nem halben Jahr neue reifen (die plusdinger sind auch nächstes Jahr nicht gleich günstig) UND nen neuen LRS zu holen.

bin froh dass ich vorher mal ein bißchen rumprobiert habe, auch wenns entfernungstechnisch nicht möglich war das FF probezufahren.


----------



## bs99 (4. November 2015)

Ich denke man kann das schon ganz gut am vorhandenen Rad nachstellen.

Beispielsweise kann ich im sehr technischen Geläuf recht gut mit ca. 1,3 bar am VR leben, wenn es nicht zackig ums Eck geht.
Flottere Geradeaus-Passagen über Wurzeln, Steine usw. gehen da auch ganz gut weil ich da einen recht geschmeidigen Fahrstil pflege.
Wenn der Trail aber mit schnelleren Kurven gespickt ist dann drücke ich das Rad recht aktiv in die Kurven und dann knickt der Reifen gnadenlos weg oder fängt an sich sehr schwammig anzufühlen - und das kann ich gar nicht haben.

Bei einem Hardtail mit so kurzen Kettenstreben (das kann man ja schön übers Hinterrad fahren) ist das sicher auch hinten so ähnlich, ich werde deshalb auf 650b+ verzichten - vorne sowieso und hinten vorerst, vielleicht komme ich ja mal zum Testen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich habe wenig Erfahrung mit dem Plus Gedönse deshalb bitte für mein Verständnis: Kurven gehen ohne wegknickende Reifen bei wie viel Bar? Durchschläge kommen nicht vor, vorausgesetzt man fährt sowas wie Procore? Was ist wenn's steil wird? Wie sind flowige Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen usw? Ich bin das Plus Rad selber Probe gefahren..., aber irgendwie..., mir kommt es so vor als ob konventionelle Reifen bessere alrounder sind?!



Bin recht schnell beim Knard auf 1,1 Bar gekommen. Drunter wirds dann schwammig, so mein Gefühl bei meiner Fahrweise. Etwa so wie bei 1,7 Bar bei 2,5er Reifen.
Aber wie gesagt Procore ist Pflicht und ein wirklich passender Reifendruckprüfer sollte auch im Besitz sein.

Aber wer Plus fährt hat ja eh zwei Laufradsätze für verschiedene Bedingungen und Touren. Bei Reifen gibts noch weniger die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wie bei Gesamträdern. Aber mit zwei Laufradsätzen kommt man da schon sehr nah dran.

G.


----------



## FranG (4. November 2015)

Menno ihr macht mich ganz wuschig hier  Eigentlich waren für mich 2,4 in 29 mit Rohloff (aktuell noch mit einer 19mm 26er Felge eingespeicht) „gesetzt“. Aber die ganzen Plus Diskussionen hier machen mich schon nachdenklich. 
Mein geplanter Einsatzgebiet für das Bike: universelle Winterschlampe für (verspielte) Touren durch das Bergische Land.


----------



## MalcolmX (4. November 2015)

hau dir ordentliche 29" Reifen drauf und gut isses...

Die paar Mal, wo im Winter ein Fatbike oder Plusbike wirklich im Vorteil ist, kann man sich meiner Meinung nach an 2 Händen abzählen...


----------



## scylla (4. November 2015)

und nicht mal im Winter muss es zwingend von Vorteil sein -> *Jehova*


----------



## felixh. (4. November 2015)

Tja - und bei 1.1bar was bringt da der Plusreifen noch? Mir reicht bei 1200-1300g Reifen 0.8 bar vorne / 1.1bar hinten - für Endurorennen so 0.3bar mehr. Da würde ich mit den Plus Reifen halt auch nicht wirklich tiefer kommen - bzw falls es ginge - dann definitiv nur mit Procore.

Dazu - wieviel breiter sind die Plus Reifen denn wirklich? Ein Minion 29" 2.5" auf 30mm IW Felge baut 65mm breit. Wenn man den auf eine 45mm Innenweite Felge aufziehen würde - käme man sicher an die 70mm ran - und damit auch kaum weniger als die 2.8er Plusreifen. Bleibt deren Vorteil also nur noch das Volumen in der Höhe....

Evtl kommen ja mal 2.6" 29" Reifen - die würden noch in ein paar Rahmen passen, und bei den Federgabeln ginge es meistens auch.. (Pike geht allerdings nicht so viel mehr). Etwas mehr Breite als derzeit aber ohne mehr Höhe - und dazu 40mm IW Felgen - dass macht IMHO mehr Sinn - wenns dafür Reifen gäbe...


Wirklich Vorteile haben Fat und Plus halt bei Sand und Schnee - je nachdem evtl auch Matsch. Aber sonst sehe ich bei den derzeitigen Modellen nur Komfortvorteile - aber keine Vorteile im Speed oder beim Grip wenns wirklich drauf ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2015)

Ja das mit 3.0er Reifen und noch breiteren 4.8er ist immer so eine Sache. 
Bekehrt werden immer nur die, die auf Tour ständig mit dem Thema durch Andere konfrontiert werden...aber dann triffts selbst die eingefleischtesten Gegner.

G.


----------



## radjey (4. November 2015)

Danke an die Jungs und Mädel  von Last für die Testevents, denn so konnte ich das Fastforward an zwei entspannten Tagen in Witten und Dortmund testen. Jörg, Bernd, Betti ... alle echt super angenehme Mitmenschen und hat wirklich Spaß gemacht mit euch ein paar Runden zu drehen 

Generell hänge ich bei den Rahmengrößen immer zwischen M und L. Da war es dann besonders spannend mal das gleiche Bike in M mit langem Vorbau, L mit kurzem Vorbau, Reifen in 2.3, 2.5 und 2.8 im direkten Vergleich fahren zu können. Hab mich dann für mich nach langem Überlegen für die Kombi L mit 35er Vorbau als 29er entschieden.
Und eigentlich bräuchte ich die Länge/Reach vom L mit der Höhe (Sitzrohr, Steuerrohr) vom M, aber das ist nochmal ne ganz andere Story 
Aber die Überlegungen bei der Geometrie haben deutlich länger gebraucht als die Entscheidung zu den Reifen. Dank Last konnte ich zum ersten Mal 650b+ Reifen wie den Nobby Nic in 2.8 gegen 29er Reifen wie Schwalbe MM/NN, Maxxis Minion 2.5 und DHR 2.3 testen (Maxxis Chronicle hatte Jörg auch im Auto, hab ich aber nicht getestet). Und da war _für mich persönlich_ relativ schnell die Entscheidung pro 29er klar!
B+ war ganz lustig, weil sich das Fastforward damit wie ein großes BMX-Rad fuhr. Wirklich nicht so toll fand ich die Eigendämpfung bzw. Eigenfrequenz bei schnellen Sektionen. Mein Fazit war da nur "Das Ding fährt sich wie ein Basketball"!
Das war auch dann für mich der Punkt definitiv für 29", denn B+ hat für mich


felixh. schrieb:


> keine Vorteile im Speed oder beim Grip wenns wirklich drauf ankommt.


----------



## felixh. (4. November 2015)

@radjey 
Da du ja auch das Sitzrohr vom M am L Rahmen willst - hast du doch sicher gleich geschaut was da kürzbar ist - oder???
Kann man das Sitzohr 2cm abschneiden? 

Ich nehm an da war ein Riserbar verbaut - oder? Sprich mit Flatbar sollte es schon gehen vom Stack her. Zur Not - der Syntace Dropper Vorbau ist eine optische Vergewaltigung - aber es gibt ja OnOff Peak 29er (schon länger als den Syntace BTW), den könnte man dann noch verwenden.


Und ich bin sicher der Minion 2.5 der da montiert war - war der Exo... Gibt ja noch ein DH Variante in MaxxGrip - die ist nochmal etwas potenter.... (wobei dann hinten auch was potenteres reinmuss - ich empfinden den DHR 2.3 als Flummi, hoffe mal der 2.4er ist etwas robuster und bald wirklich auch kaufbar). Für mich ist B+ mit den derzeitigen Reifen auch einfach nichts - kann ja sein dass sich da noch was tut in 1-3 Jahren - aber derzeit gibts da einfach nix. 
Mal schauen ob bei der EWS jemand mit B+ ein Top10 Ergebnis schafft - IMHO so schnell nicht. Und vor allem nicht in Whistler oder anderen anspruchsvollen Wochenenden.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. November 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin recht schnell beim Knard auf 1,1 Bar gekommen. Drunter wirds dann schwammig, so mein Gefühl bei meiner Fahrweise. Etwa so wie bei 1,7 Bar bei 2,5er Reifen.
> Aber wie gesagt Procore ist Pflicht und ein wirklich passender Reifendruckprüfer sollte auch im Besitz sein.
> 
> Aber wer Plus fährt hat ja eh zwei Laufradsätze für verschiedene Bedingungen und Touren. Bei Reifen gibts noch weniger die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wie bei Gesamträdern. Aber mit zwei Laufradsätzen kommt man da schon sehr nah dran.
> ...


Danke dir für die Antwort!



radjey schrieb:


> Wirklich nicht so toll fand ich die Eigendämpfung bzw. Eigenfrequenz bei schnellen Sektionen. Mein Fazit war da nur "Das Ding fährt sich wie ein Basketball"!
> Das war auch dann für mich der Punkt definitiv für 29", denn B+ hat für mich



Gut getroffen! So in der Art deckt sich das auch mit meinem Empfinden. Ich bin im direkten Vergleich die 27,5+ mit 29er Räder gefahren und finde, die 27.5+ Räder nicht so präzise. Zumindest für meine Art zu fahren, scheint das nicht das richtige zu sein. Aber ist ja auch wursct, der Rahmen hat die Option und vielleicht tausche ich irgendwann mal.
Ich war vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in Nelson, Squamish und Co und da fuhren auch schon recht viele Plus Räder durch die Gegend und alle, mit denen ich gesprochen haben sagten, es ist stark gewöhnungssache aber dann machts irgendwie Bock. Alle wollten aber ihre konventionellen Räder nicht missen


----------



## radjey (4. November 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> @radjey
> Da du ja auch das Sitzrohr vom M am L Rahmen willst - hast du doch sicher gleich geschaut was da kürzbar ist - oder???
> Kann man das Sitzohr 2cm abschneiden?


Gute Frage... der Serienrahmen in L kommt ohne die Sitzrohrverstrebung. Eine genaue Auskunft kann da nur Jochen @JF-LAST geben. 






Mir geht es bei der Rahmenhöhe unter anderem auch um die Freigängigkeit zwischen Oberrohr und Bremshebeln. Der Proto in L hat bis auf das Steuerrohr die gleiche Höhe wie M und da war es ohne Spacer unterm Vorbau knapp zwischen OR und den Avid Hebeln. Der Lenker war von Kore, ca. 20 mm Rise. Und bei der Sitzrohrlänge in L hat es bei mir auch mit der 150er Reverb locker gepasst. Aber die neue 9Point8 mit 170, oder sogar 200 mm Verstellbereich sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Und da bräuchte ich ein Sitzrohr mit ca. 420 mm Länge.



schulte69 schrieb:


> im direkten Vergleich die 27,5+ mit 29er Räder gefahren und finde, die 27.5+ Räder nicht so präzise. Zumindest für meine Art zu fahren


So war auch mein Gefühl. B+ liefert viel weniger Feedback, aber gerade im Endurobereich habe ich mich daran gewöhnt das Rad "mit Druck" und den Reifen im Grenzbereich zu fahren. Was ich bei den 29" Reifen fand war, dass der gleiche Reifen in 29" tatsächlich mehr Grip bietet als in 26/27,5. Hatte zwar nicht den direkten Vergleich, aber die gängigen Maxxis kenne ich recht gut. Zwar ist das Gripband im Grenzbereich nicht unbedingt breiter, aber bis zum Abreißen des Grips kann man schon noch mehr Druck aufbauen. Und ähnlich wie es @felixh. sieht glaube ich auch, dass zunächst erstmal im 29er-Bereich mit neuen Reifen zu rechnen ist, die z.B. auch für den Renneinsatz taugen. Btw. empfand ich den DHR in 2.3 bei den ersten Abfahrten auch als etwas "anstrengend" zu fahren. Sehr präzise im Grenzbereich zu fahren, aber für mich beim Einsatz im Hardtail zu wenig Eigendämpfung. Also quasi das Gegenteil von B+  Da werde ich, wenn verfügbar, auch eher die neuen 2.4er und gerne auch die neue Double Down Karkasse testen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> .... Alle wollten aber ihre konventionellen Räder nicht missen...


 
Jepp, so sehe ich das auch, ohne würd ich auch nicht auskommen.

G.


----------



## felixh. (4. November 2015)

Der Minion DHR 2.4 kommt wohl leider nicht mit DoubleDown Karkasse. Der derzeitige 2.5 Minion DHF Maxxgrip (welcher aber leider nicht mehr im Katalog zu finden ist seit 2016) - hat aber im Prinzip schon seit Anfang an die DoubleDown Karkasse - anders hätten sie das Gewicht nicht hinbekommen. 2Ply mit 1350g, mit klassischer DH Karkasse wärens wohl eher 1450g... 
Der DHR 2.3 hat aber grad mal 780-800g - das ist bis aufs Profil eigentlich eher ein XC/XC-Tour Reifen. (entspricht ja etwa 670-690g in 26"). Ich hoffe der 2.4er liegt dann so wie der Standard Minion 2.5 Exo 29" bei 1050g... Das wäre mit ProCore schon für mehr oder weniger alles bis auf DH brauchbar.

Leider glaub ich nicht so ganz an 29er Reifen auf Niveau der gripstärksten 26" Reifen. Gibt die ja nichtmal in 27.5".

zum Sitzrohr - mit einem echten Foto des Rohrs wäre es klar - ist es oben verjüngt oder nicht? Wenn nicht kann man es sicher kürzen.  Mir reichen zum Glück 2cm für 200er Stützen. Aber im Prinzip sind wir im selben Boot.


----------



## Muellbeutel (5. November 2015)

Ich bin vom neuen Baron 2.4 in 26" begeistert, mit 29" sollte der nicht viel schlechter funktionieren.


----------



## felixh. (5. November 2015)

wärst aber wohl weniger Begeister wenn du den alten Baron 2.5 kennst - bis auf Gewicht und Rollwiderstand und Anliegerkurven natürlich - da ist der Baron Projekt viel besser - zumindest meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (5. November 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> zum Sitzrohr - mit einem echten Foto des Rohrs wäre es klar - ist es oben verjüngt oder nicht? Wenn nicht kann man es sicher kürzen.  Mir reichen zum Glück 2cm für 200er Stützen. Aber im Prinzip sind wir im selben Boot.


Vielleicht sollten wir uns für eine ML Zwischengröße stark machen?


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2015)

Hmm...wenn ich mir die Bilder des Prototypen so ansehe, ist es doch gar nicht sinnvoll, das Sattelrohr noch einzukürzen, um dann eine längere, dafür voll versenkbare Stütze einzubauen. Durch die großen Laufräder hängt man doch schon lange mit dem Hintern auf dem Reifen, bevor da der Sattel im Weg ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist das schon jetzt mit voll versenkter Reverb schnell der der Fall.


----------



## felixh. (5. November 2015)

Nope - definitiv nicht. Hab ja auch ein Trailfox (auch 29er). Und die 20cm Absenkung finde ich super. Mit nur 15cm Absenkung hab ich oft das Problem dass ich beim wieder nach vorne kommen mit der Hose am Sitz hängenbleib (etwa auch teils beim umsetzen) - bzw ab und zu mir der Sattel einfach auch sonst im Weg ist. Klar - ab und zu streift man schon mit dem Popsch am Reifen - aber dass passiert mir ziemlich selten.

Da es ab nächstem Jahr ja zwei 200mm Stützen gibt - wird das hoffentlich dann stärker ein Thema - zumindest bei Bikes wo das Sitzrohr grade ist. Weil bei einem Bike wo man eh nur 18-22cm Sattelrohr Versenkbarkeit hat - bringt das natürlich weniger. Da müsste man dann halt manuell die Variostütze noch mit Schnellspanner komplett absenken.


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. November 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> *Da es ab nächstem Jahr ja zwei 200mm Stützen gibt* - wird das hoffentlich dann stärker ein Thema - zumindest bei Bikes wo das Sitzrohr grade ist. Weil bei einem Bike wo man eh nur 18-22cm Sattelrohr Versenkbarkeit hat - bringt das natürlich weniger. Da müsste man dann halt manuell die Variostütze noch mit Schnellspanner komplett absenken.



Welche Stütze kommt denn noch? Mir ist nur die (nicht lieferbare) Vecnum Movelock bekannt. Da hab ich wohl was übersehen...


----------



## radjey (5. November 2015)

9Point8 Fall Line

Kommt wohl im Frühjahr mit 170 mm und eine Version mit 200 mm ist in Planung. Wann die kommen soll steht aber noch nicht fest. Den Artikel auf Pinkbike zu der Stütze mit 150 mm fand ich sehr überzeugend, daher wird das wohl (trotz des hohen Preises) meine nächste Stütze. Momentan bin ich mit meiner Lev Integra mit 150 mm zwar auch noch sehr zufrieden, aber mehr Verstellbereich gerade beim Hardtail hätte ich trotzdem gerne.

Und zum Thema Reifen schaut mal in die News


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. November 2015)

Fall Line mit 170mm hatte ich was von August 2016 gelesen und dass sie erstmal den Markt prüfen, ob sich eine 200mm Stütze überhaupt lohnt. Ich rechne also mit ner 200mm Version nicht in 2016. Daher hatte ich die nicht auf der Rechnung für "ab nächstem Jahr".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (5. November 2015)

Was würden denn die,die sich doch für die Kombination 650b+ und 29" entscheiden, am Vorderrad für eine Größe / Breite wählen?


----------



## Muellbeutel (5. November 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> wärst aber wohl weniger Begeister wenn du den alten Baron 2.5 kennst - bis auf Gewicht und Rollwiderstand und Anliegerkurven natürlich - da ist der Baron Projekt viel besser - zumindest meine Meinung dazu...



Den 2.5 DH Baron kenne ich, die letzten Jahre als Winterreifen und dauerhaft am Bigbike wo mich das Gewicht etc nicht stört. Daher sehe ich den 2.4 Projekt als gute Option für tourentaugliche Räder, weil er eben weiterhin bei jedem Wetter und Boden funktioniert und noch ganz gut rollt. 
Das FF wird aber auch mein einziges nicht 26" Rad, daher hab ich keine Reifenprobleme.


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Was würden denn die,die sich doch für die Kombination 650b+ und 29" entscheiden, am Vorderrad für eine Größe / Breite wählen?



Habe diese Kombi zwar nicht vor, aber rein optisch und von den Dämpfungseigenschaften bzw. dem Luftdruck der Reifen würde ich zu einem möglichst breiten 29" Reifen (2.5er) mit tragfähiger Karkasse tendieren, so dass Drücke unter 1,5 bar möglich sind. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es harmoniert, wenn man einen 2.3er Reifen mit dünner Karkasse am VR fährt und hinten einen weichen B+


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe diese Kombi zwar nicht vor, aber rein optisch und von den Dämpfungseigenschaften bzw. dem Luftdruck der Reifen würde ich zu einem möglichst breiten 29" Reifen (2.5er) mit tragfähiger Karkasse tendieren, so dass Drücke unter 1,5 bar möglich sind. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es harmoniert, wenn man einen 2.3er Reifen mit dünner Karkasse am VR fährt und hinten einen weichen B+


Dann ist mein Favorit in der engeren Auswahl doch der:
*Minion DHF 29 x 2,5 3C MaxxTerra TR EXO *
*oder gibt es bessere Optionen? *
*Wobei mir der maxxis chronicle auch sehr zusagt. ..*


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2015)

das ist die Mutter aller 29" Reifen:

http://nextdaytyres.co.uk/details.aspx/TB96800200-29-Maxxis-MinionDHF-25/295/918

Maxxis Nummer: TB96800200

definitiv das Beste, was es für 29" gibt. 1300g, aber dafür Grip ohne Ende und super Dämpfung!


----------



## freetourer (5. November 2015)

Ich fand beim Testride des Fastforward den Minion DHF 3C MaxxTerra 29x2,5 überzeugender als die Magic Mary Trailstar am anderen FastForward.

Der NobbyNic ist auch erheblich schneller ins Rutschen gekommen am Hinterrad als der 2,5er Minion am HR.

Thema Achse am Hinterbau:

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass die im Last-Shop dargestellte Achse beim Rahmen nicht dabei ist und separat (mit-)bestellt werden muss?

Thema Steuersatz:

Der CaneCreek Forty Steuersatz scheint ja recht hoch zu bauen, das mißfällt mir eigentlich.
Alternativ sollte doch auch dieser hier passen:

Oberteil:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/IS41-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34893/

Unterteil:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/EC44-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34912/

Sieht so aus, als ob diese Steuersatz-Kombination deutlich flacher bauen müsste!?


----------



## culoduro (5. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich fand beim Testride des Fastforward den Minion DHF 3C MaxxTerra 29x2,5 überzeugender als die Magic Mary Trailstar am anderen FastForward.



überzeugender bergab,  nehme ich mal an? Wie war der Vergleich. bergauf?


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2015)

Doch, die Achse ist dabei. Habe ich zumindest so verstanden. Das extra Achsen-Set ist als Ersatzteil gedacht.


----------



## dirkd (5. November 2015)

Nabend, die Achse und das Schaltauge sind inklusive.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## freetourer (5. November 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> überzeugender bergab,  nehme ich mal an? Wie war der Vergleich. bergauf?



Die MagicMary bin ich selber recht lange an meinem 29er Fully gefahren.

Der Minion hatte vor allem auf den teilweise recht nassen Wurzeln besseren Halt, ausserdem fand ich auch die Dämpfung besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (5. November 2015)

Schon klar 
Aber bergauf muss man die Dinger ja auch treten.  2 mal gut 1000g ist jetzt nicht nix...
Wie waren da MM und NN?


----------



## freetourer (5. November 2015)

Ich könnte jetzt im Nachhinein nicht sagen, welche Kombi leichter lief.

Generell bin ich selbst auch immer mit Reifen in diesen Gewichts- und Gripklassen unterwegs und mir macht es nichts aus, solche Reifen auch mal länger bergauf zu treten.

Auf Asphalt rollte die Minion Kombi aber mMn etwas geschmeidiger.


----------



## rms69 (5. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Der CaneCreek Forty Steuersatz scheint ja recht hoch zu bauen, das mißfällt mir eigentlich.
> Alternativ sollte doch auch dieser hier passen:
> Oberteil:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/IS41-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34893/
> ...



Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht und zwar nicht nur wegen der Optik, auch bei der Gabel sinken die Chancen auf "Weiterwendung von Gebrauchten" ;-)
Bei Größe L rechne ich schon mit 19-20 cm Schaftlänge. stimmt das so?


----------



## ONE78 (5. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich fand beim Testride des Fastforward den Minion DHF 3C MaxxTerra 29x2,5 überzeugender als die Magic Mary Trailstar am anderen FastForward.
> 
> Der NobbyNic ist auch erheblich schneller ins Rutschen gekommen am Hinterrad als der 2,5er Minion am HR.
> 
> ...




wie hoch baut denn der hope IS? ich finde nirgens werte dazu? hatte vor ein paar seiten auch mal ein oberteil mit nur 5mm gepostet.


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. November 2015)

Hier nochmal die erweiterte Liste:

Duro Miner 27,5 x 3,0 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt)
Duro Crux 27,5x3,25 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt)
Kenda Havok Pro 27,5 x 2,8 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt, vmtl. April 2016)
Kenda Havok Pro 27,5 x 3,0 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt, vmtl. April 2016)
Maxxis Chronicle 27.5 x 3.0
Maxxis Recon+ 27,5 x 2,8 (vermutlich ab 2017 verfügbar)
Maxxis Ikon+ 27,5 x 2,8 (vermutlich ab 2017 verfügbar)
Onza Canis 27,5 x 2,85 (Verfügbarkeit unbekannt)
Panaracer Fat B Nimble 27.5 x 3.5 (fällt eher wie 3,2" aus)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 2.8 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr verfügbar)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5 x 3.0 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr verfügbar)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5 x 2.8 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr verfügbar)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27.5 x 3.0 (vermutlich ab Frühjahr verfügbar)
Specialized Purgatory Control 27,5x3,0
Specialized Ground Control 27,5x3,0
Vee Tire Trax Fatty 27.5 x 2.8
Vee Tire Trax Fatty 27.5 x 3.0
Vee Tire Trax Fatty 27.5 x 3.25
Vee Tire Crown Gem 27,5 x 3,0
Vee Tire Speedster 27,5 x 3,0
Vee Tire Speedster 26 x 2,8
Vee Tire Bulldozer 27,5 x 2,8
Vee Tire Bulldozer 27,5 x 3,0
WTB Trailblazer 27,5 x 2,8
WTB Bridger 27,5 x 3,0
WTB Trail Boss 27,5 x 3,0


Ich bedaure Maxxis Absicht, die Plusreifen erst im Modelljahr 2017 anzubieten sehr!


----------



## danchoize (6. November 2015)

Duro Miner ist verfügbar. 
22,-Euro bei ridewill.it
Liegen schon seit Wochen hier. (880g/910g) jetzt sind aber die Felgen hier und der LRS wird gebaut.


----------



## mw.dd (6. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe diese Kombi zwar nicht vor, aber rein optisch und von den Dämpfungseigenschaften bzw. dem Luftdruck der Reifen würde ich zu einem möglichst breiten 29" Reifen (2.5er) mit tragfähiger Karkasse tendieren, so dass Drücke unter 1,5 bar möglich sind. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es harmoniert, wenn man einen 2.3er Reifen mit dünner Karkasse am VR fährt und hinten einen weichen B+



Verstehe ich nicht.
Vorn brauche ich eine gute Lenkpräzision, für den Komfort (=Dämpfung?) habe ich die Federgabel. Hinten hätte ich gern Komfort und einen niedrigen Rollwiderstand; außerdem sollte bergauf der "Vortrieb" auch an technisch schwierigeren Stellen nicht so schnell nachlassen.
So ein HT schreit doch gerade zu nach verschiedenen Reifen, um insgesamt gut zu funktionieren?


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2015)

Dämpfung hat nicht wirklich was mit Komfort zu tun. Da geht es um Bodenhaftung.
Bessere Dämpfung des Reifens bedeutet das er weniger flummifhaft über Stock und Stein hoppelt...


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Vorn brauche ich eine gute Lenkpräzision, für den Komfort (=Dämpfung?) habe ich die Federgabel. Hinten hätte ich gern Komfort und einen niedrigen Rollwiderstand; außerdem sollte bergauf der "Vortrieb" auch an technisch schwierigeren Stellen nicht so schnell nachlassen.
> So ein HT schreit doch gerade zu nach verschiedenen Reifen, um insgesamt gut zu funktionieren?



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass das Konzept Quatsch ist. Ich habe es (momentan) nur nicht für mich geplant. Für mich ist auch 29" relatives Neuland und das will ich erst einmal entdecken. Wahrscheinlich werde ich  vor dem B+-Versuch erst einen Satz 2.5er Reifen mit stabiler Karkasse (SG, DD oder wie auch immer benannt) probieren.
Ein Reifen sollte darüber hinaus immer kleine Schläge besser dämpfen können, als eine Gabel. Allein schon wegen der Masseträgheit. Natürlich ist der richtige Reifen und Druck Voraussetzung dafür. Hinten darf es dabei ruhig etwas schwammiger werden und vorn, sagen wir einmal definierter und berechenbarer. Daher auch ein 2.5er mit ordentlicher Karkasse und kein aufgeblasener Ballon. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein 2.3er Reifen (selbes Modell) da besser mit einem B+ am HR harmoniert, als ein 2.5er.

Ich denke, am Ende widersprechen wir uns doch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (6. November 2015)

Da würde ich dann einen 2.5er 29" nehmen (etwa Minion DHF Exo 2.5)


freetourer schrieb:


> Die MagicMary bin ich selber recht lange an meinem 29er Fully gefahren.
> 
> Der Minion hatte vor allem auf den teilweise recht nassen Wurzeln besseren Halt, ausserdem fand ich auch die Dämpfung besser.



War vom Magic Marry am 29er auch extrem enttäuscht. Im Grenzbereich ist der mir einfach auf einmal weggegangen ohne Warnung.
Gibt derzeit wohl 3 Reifen wo man diskutieren kann dass sie am meisten Grip bieten.

1. Michelin Wild Roc'r 2 Advanced Magix (muss man allerdings noch cutten - ist nicht gedacht den ohne cutten zu fahren) - 1150-1180g
2. Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 Maxxgrip - 1350g
3. Speci Butcher Grid (oder ist es doch ein anderer Speci?). 1???g

Michelin hat am wenigsten Volumen der drei - aber IMHO bei Highspeed der gedämpfteste, dazu super Bremsgrip und die best abgestützten Seitenstollen. Beim Bremsen der der am seltensten zur Seite wegrutscht.
Maxxis ist beim langsameren fahren der besten dämpfende und dank der weichsten Gummimischung bei Nässe der beste.
Butcher bin ich leider nur in Controll gefahren - da war er nicht mit den beiden anderen konkurrenzfähig - hab aber gehört von vielen dass die Grid Version mehr mithalten kann.
Dazu gäbs noch was von Bontrager. Und halt den Conti Baron Projekt - den ich beim jetzigen Preis aber erstmal boykottiere. Dazu ist das Profil eher Magic Marry mäßig mit kleinen Stollen.


Rein vom Bremmsrip her könnte der Minion DHR 2 2.4 auch ganz vorne mitspielen - nur ist der halt noch nicht lieferbar derzeit. (anderseits fragt sich wie lang der Minion 2.5 Maxxgrip es noch ist - da er 2016 nicht mehr im Katalog aufscheint).


----------



## ONE78 (6. November 2015)

Gibt's da irgendwo ne Anleitung zum cutten des Michelin?
Was sagt die anwesende reifenkompetenz zu Conti? Trail King, Baron, ...


----------



## felixh. (6. November 2015)

Ist im Prinzip ganz einfach. Cutte die länglichen Mittelstollen nach belieben schräg runter - damit am kürzeren Stollen dahinter die Bremskante besser funktioniert. Ein Michelin Teamfahrer meinte zu mir die machen dass so damit man die Reifen besser anpassen kann bezüglich Rollwiderstand. Ist im Prinzip nicht vorgesehen die ungecutted zu fahren - bzw wenn dann nur hinten.

Trail King gibts in 2.4 leider nicht in BCC - bzw seit 2 Jahren nicht lieferbar. Der 2.2er ist eine andere Welt. Und die 2.4er aus Asien sind halt eher Schrott vom Gummi her. Wäre sicherlich kein schlechter Reifen. Wobei die Endurorennfahrer mit Conti Vertrag und 29er Bikes (aber ich glaub auch 650B) alle Baron Projekt / Baron Projekt bzw Baron Projekt / X-King fahren. Mountain King und Trail King montiert von denen scheinbar niemand.


----------



## ONE78 (6. November 2015)

Der TK Protection apex hat doch bcc. Und den gibt's in 2.4


----------



## felixh. (6. November 2015)

zeig mir einen Shop der den als 29er lieferbar hat! Ich hab da echt schon lang gesucht. Bisher nur die Performance Mischung gefunden.


----------



## Der Toni (6. November 2015)

Thema: Passen 650b Reifen in eine normale 27,5er Pike. Ich habe jetzt meinen LRS (Hope Pro2 mit Dt XM551) fürs FF fertig und ihn probehalber in mein Santa mit einer 27,5er Pike eingebaut. Ich meine ja, das da ein WTB Trailblazer mit 67mm Breite rein passt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (6. November 2015)

Der Trailblazer ist ja kein wirklicher Plusreifen. Gab ja schon genug >65mm breite 26" Reifen (zumindest wenn man breite Felgen wie eine 35mm IW Spank Stiffy verwendet). Und 29" Minion 2.5 baut auch 65mm breit auf 30mm IW Felge. Auf einer 40mm Felge wäre der breiter wie der Trailblazer.

Pike ist generell aber eher schlecht was die Reifenfreiheit angeht. Fox hat da etwas mehr Platz (wobei ich die neue Fox 34 nicht beurteilen kann, nur alte Fox 34 bzw die Fox 36).


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2015)

Wenn man dicke Reifen schon nicht bei ihrer Größe nennt, dann würde ich sagen, alles unter 70mm ist nicht mit der Bezeicnung + zu bezeichnen.

G.


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Thema: Passen 650b Reifen in eine normale 27,5er Pike. Ich habe jetzt meinen LRS (Hope Pro2 mit Dt XM551) fürs FF fertig und ihn probehalber in mein Santa mit einer 27,5er Pike eingebaut. Ich meine ja, das da ein WTB Trailblazer mit 67mm Breite rein passt. Was meint ihr?
> Anhang anzeigen 434335 Anhang anzeigen 434336



wieso sollte ein 27.5x 2.8 oder größerer Reifen in eine Gabel passen,
die laut Hersteller bei zirka 27.5x2.5 nicht mehr kann?

650B+ sollte wohl eher in einer normalen 29" Gabel genutzt werden (können)


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. November 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Mal wieder ein Sorry für meine "dummen" Fragen im Voraus,
Kann ich meine "alten"XTR 985 dranschrauben?
Könnte das denn eigentlich von der Kettenlinie her reichen,oder kann man ganz und gar beim einspeichen da was drehen,um die XTR zu verbauen? ? 
Die Felge ist eine Wtb i35 asym 650b,
als Reifen hab ich einen 3.0 Bridger,und die
Nabe wird eine Tune Kong .
Die Felgenlöcher der wtb felge sind ja schon symetrisch, muss man da trotzdem noch symetrisch einspeichen,oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
Würde gerne das Laufrad schon fertig machen lassen wollen ;-)
Dankeschön,
Grüße wurstzipfel


----------



## bs99 (11. November 2015)

Möchte ein Lob über den Last - Service loswerden.
Nach Emailrückfrage wegen FFWD Komponenten hatte ich binnen 8h eine Antwort vom Chef persönlich, die keine Fragen offen lies.
Fand ich super , so sollte das immer sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Möchte ein Lob über den Last - Service loswerden.
> Nach Emailrückfrage wegen FFWD Komponenten hatte ich binnen 8h eine Antwort vom Chef persönlich, die keine Fragen offen lies.
> Fand ich super , so sollte das immer sein.


Ja, und ich hatte auch sofort eine Mahnung, weil ich den Steuersatz, den ich im Februar eingebaut bekommen werde, noch nicht an die englische Limited-Gesellschaft bezahlt hab!


----------



## Ebingerl (11. November 2015)

@bs99: Und ist es für alle interessant, was Du rausgefunden hast?


----------



## Ebingerl (11. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, und ich hatte auch sofort eine Mahnung, weil ich den Steuersatz, den ich im Februar eingebaut bekommen werde, noch nicht an die englische Limited-Gesellschaft bezahlt hab!


Die Mahnung hab ich auch bekommen...
Aber personalisiert mit Namen und exaktem Rechnungsbetrag


----------



## bs99 (11. November 2015)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> @bs99: Und ist es für alle interessant, was Du rausgefunden hast?


Ich wollte noch den Steuersatz und eine Reverb nachbestellen und hatte die Frist mit 30.10. übersehen - das war dann aber kein Problem.


----------



## felixh. (11. November 2015)

Jip - Service ist super. Dem kann ich auch zustimmen... Ein gutes Gefühl vs so mancher anderen Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (11. November 2015)

Falls jemand spontan von seiner oder ihrer kickstarter Teilnahme abspringen will oder es sich anders überlegt ... Ich würds nehmen 

Farbe egal - Größe XL , falls das wichtig ist


----------



## hasardeur (11. November 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Falls jemand spontan von seiner oder ihrer kickstarter Teilnahme abspringen will oder es sich anders überlegt ... Ich würds nehmen



Egal welche Größe und Farbe?


----------



## metalbks (11. November 2015)

.


----------



## reflux (11. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Egal welche Größe und Farbe?


Ich dachte die Größe wird es später gewählt


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2015)

Das ist alles schon gelaufen, die Bestellungen quasi erledigt. Mag ja sein, dass jemand etwas vorschnell war und den Rahmen am Ende doch nicht will. Das wird sich wahrscheinlich aber erst gegen Januar/Februar herausstellen. Dann werden die Bestellungen auch sicher nicht mehr geändert werden könne.

Warum bestellst Du Dir nicht einfach einen Rahmen? Die 150€ mehr sind doch auch nicht die Welt. Bei den Komplettbikes kostet der Rahmen auch weiterhin nur 399€.


----------



## reflux (12. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist alles schon gelaufen, die Bestellungen quasi erledigt. Mag ja sein, dass jemand etwas vorschnell war und den Rahmen am Ende doch nicht will. Das wird sich wahrscheinlich aber erst gegen Januar/Februar herausstellen. Dann werden die Bestellungen auch sicher nicht mehr geändert werden könne.
> 
> Warum bestellst Du Dir nicht einfach einen Rahmen? Die 150€ mehr sind doch auch nicht die Welt. Bei den Komplettbikes kostet der Rahmen auch weiterhin nur 399€.


 Für manche Leute ist das nicht die Welt, für manche aber auch 1/4 von dem, was sie im Monat zur Verfügung haben


----------



## rms69 (15. November 2015)

Nachdem es schon bald soweit ist und ich grad bei den finalen Vorbereitungen bin ;-)
Hier mal die Frage an die Stahlbikefraktion:
Soll man beim Fastforward vor dem Aufbau einen Hohlraumschutz vornehmen?  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hohlraumversiegelung-schon-bei-neuem-stahlrahmen.513465/
Es wird zwar viel geschrieben, aber richtig schlau bin ich nicht daraus geworden.
Wie schaut es bei der Gesamtlösung von Last aus?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (15. November 2015)

Spricht ja nix dagegen...


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. November 2015)

Sollte man den Rahmen denn konservieren? Gibt es von Last eine Stellungnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (15. November 2015)

Genau das ist auch meine Frage, denn ich habe dazu nix gefunden. Also sind die Rahmen nun vorbehandelt Stichwort Phosphatbeschichtung oder ist das heutzutage bei Stahl eh kein Thema mehr?

2. Frage zu der ich auch noch nichts gefunden habe: sind Steuer und Tretlager sauber plangefräst?


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2015)

Wenn Euch diese Fragen so sehr beschäftigen, warum stellt Ihr sie hier und nicht direkt an Last?


----------



## rms69 (16. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn Euch diese Fragen so sehr beschäftigen, warum stellt Ihr sie hier und nicht direkt an Last?


1. weil das hier ein freies Forum ist, in dem Fragen diskutiert werden und andere User vielleich schon Erfahrungen haben wie Last die Rahmen so liefert
2. weil grad beim Thema Rahmenschutz die Hersteller nicht immer Kundenorientiert handeln - warum schützen wohl viele ihre Rahmen mit zusätzlicher 3M Folie vor der ersten Ausfahrt
3. weil jetzt noch 3 Monate Zeit ist darüber nachzudenken
3. weil vielleicht noch weitere Fragen dazu kommen
4. weil die Jungs von Last auch im Forum aktiv sind

Reicht das?


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. November 2015)

6. Wenn jeder diese Fragen an Last per Email stellt, kann man ziemlich viel Ressourcen von Last vergeuden, dann kommt der Rahmen vlcht erst im Mai...


----------



## bs99 (16. November 2015)

Ich werde den Rahmen innen mit Fluidfilm behandeln.
Gibt's zB. Bei Korrosionsschutzdepot.de


----------



## HTWolfi (16. November 2015)

Ich vermute mal, die Diskussion wird sich mal wieder »im Kreis drehen«. 

Ich hab die letzten Jahre alle neuen Stahlrahmen innen mit Fluid-Film behandelt. Mit dieser Hohlraumsonde geht das ganz gut. So eine Dose reicht für mehr als einen Rahmen …
In den Anfängen meiner MTB-Zeit hab ich das noch nicht gemacht und trotzdem nie »Probleme« mit Rost gehabt. Es gibt zwar leichten Rost im Rahmen, der macht aber keine Schwierigkeiten.

Mein Fazit: Hohlraumversiegelung kann man machen, schadet nicht. Muss man aber nicht, geht auch ohne.

PS
Für Leute die zum Gürtel auch noch Hosenträger tragen, ist eine Hohlraumversiegelung natürlich Pflicht. 
Leute die keinen Dreck am Rahmen vertragen, sollten darauf verzichten. Auch nach Jahren kommt das Zeug an den Rahmenbohrungen z. B. hinten an der Kettenstrebe bei mir raus. Zusammen mit Staub bildet sich eine unansehnliche Dreckschicht, die das Gesamtbild des Rades komplett zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (16. November 2015)

Nach Matschfahrten oder Putzeinsätzen immer schön die Sattelstange raus damit der Rahmen ausdünsten kann. (okay, bei variostützen evtl nicht)


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. November 2015)

Mahlzeit, 
Brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe,
Wie lang,bzw kurz sollte der Gabelschaft mindestens sein,um in einen L Rahmen zu passen? 
Dankeschön


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2015)

1,5cm + Steuerrohr + 4cm (zur Not gehen auch 3cm).


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. November 2015)

@cxfahrer 
Also könnte mit ach und krach ein 17.9cm
Schaft passen? 
Dankeschön


----------



## rms69 (17. November 2015)

Ich hab mir die Frage auch schon länger gestellt und gebe hier mal meine Lösung bekannt:

Steuerohr bei Größe L 118mm
Headset oben 9mm
Headset unten 12mm
Vorbauhöhe 40mm
in Summe ca. 180mm plus Spacer sind so 19-20cm Gabelschaft

P.s. Die 2016er Pike aus dem Bikemarkt hat auch genau 179mm - Zufall? ;-)


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. November 2015)

Ja : -)


----------



## Seppl- (17. November 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ja : -)


Spank Vorbau baut nur 3,5cm hoch ;-)


----------



## culoduro (17. November 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Spank Vorbau baut nur 3,5cm hoch ;-)


Megaforce auch...


----------



## Seppl- (17. November 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Megaforce auch...


Na also dann langen die 17,9 dem Kollegen doch ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. November 2015)

Die Mindestklemmhöhe ist entscheidend, der megaforce hat 30 mm soweit ich weiss. Weiss jemand die mindestlemmhöhe vom spank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (17. November 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Die Mindestklemmhöhe ist entscheidend, der megaforce hat 30 mm soweit ich weiss. Weiss jemand die mindestlemmhöhe vom spank?


Er ist 35mm hoch, also bissal weniger wird schon gehen um das lagerspiel einstellen zu können.


----------



## felixh. (17. November 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Die Mindestklemmhöhe ist entscheidend, der megaforce hat 30 mm soweit ich weiss. Weiss jemand die mindestlemmhöhe vom spank?


Megaforce 2 hat sogar nur 27 oder 28. selbiges gilt für die imho klar besseren onoff Vorbauten. Der 10mm onoff hat sogar nur 18-19mm (die müssen aber exakt sein)


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. November 2015)

Abend, hat einer ne Idee wo es eventuell Typenschilder (blanko) gibt? Könnte ich mir am Last recht gut vorstellen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. November 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> Megaforce 2 hat sogar nur 27 oder 28. selbiges gilt für die imho klar besseren onoff Vorbauten. Der 10mm onoff hat sogar nur 18-19mm (die müssen aber exakt sein)


kann es sein dass du dich vertust?  Ich glaube der superforce hat 28mm, der megaforce 2 laut syntace 30mm. Ich möchte nicht pedantisch daherkommen aber beim Vorbau würde ich persönlich versuchen die Hersteller Angaben einzuhalten. Nacht ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2015)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Abend, hat einer ne Idee wo es eventuell Typenschilder (blanko) gibt? Könnte ich mir am Last recht gut vorstellen...Anhang anzeigen 437552



Gib einfach mal Typenschilder bei Google ein und geh dann auf Shopping. Die Auswahl wird Dich erschlagen.


----------



## Seppl- (18. November 2015)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Abend, hat einer ne Idee wo es eventuell Typenschilder (blanko) gibt? Könnte ich mir am Last recht gut vorstellen...Anhang anzeigen 437552


Schaut dann halt nach einem btr aus und nicht nach einem Last. Aber mir gefällt das auch gut.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. November 2015)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Abend, hat einer ne Idee wo es eventuell Typenschilder (blanko) gibt? Könnte ich mir am Last recht gut vorstellen...Anhang anzeigen 437552


Geht auch etwas eleganter:
http://www.heavygoods.org.uk/Headbadge_Gallery.htm


----------



## felixh. (18. November 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> kann es sein dass du dich vertust?  Ich glaube der superforce hat 28mm, der megaforce 2 laut syntace 30mm. Ich möchte nicht pedantisch daherkommen aber beim Vorbau würde ich persönlich versuchen die Hersteller Angaben einzuhalten. Nacht ;-)



Bin mir recht sicher dass das vor 2 Jahren noch anders dargestellt war... Im Prinzip ist es egal was der Hersteller schreibt - die obere Schraube darf nicht in die Luft greifen - sprich auf der Höhe der oberen Schraube muss noch Schaftrohr sein - drüber ist egal.

Naja - nochmal kauf ich sicher keinen Syntace mehr - deutlich teurer aber IMHO absolut nicht besser wie andere Marken.


----------



## ONE78 (18. November 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> Megaforce 2 hat sogar nur 27 oder 28. selbiges gilt für die imho klar besseren onoff Vorbauten. Der 10mm onoff hat sogar nur 18-19mm (die müssen aber exakt sein)



welchen onoff meinste denn? hast da mal nen Bild und/oder Bezugsquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (18. November 2015)

Alle Stoic FG - dazu ist der Peak 29er dem Syntacer Dropper IMHO um Welten überlegen. Wenn man die Stahl gegen Titanschrauben tauscht bei OnOff sind sie dazu noch leichter (gut dann ist etwas vom Preisvorteil weg). Bezugsquelle - leider nur spanische Onlineshops wo man dann durch teuren Versand einges vom Preisvorteil verliert. Listenpreise sind sonst ja etwa 50-60% von Syntace.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Geht auch etwas eleganter:
> http://www.heavygoods.org.uk/Headbadge_Gallery.htm



Interessant ist dieser Kommentar auf der Seite:



> I can also produce small and medium quantities for clubs, manufacturers and frame makers.



Wenn wir hier genug Interessenten zusammen bekommen, wäre das eine schöne Sache.


----------



## mw.dd (18. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier genug Interessenten zusammen bekommen, wäre das eine schöne Sache.



Bin dabei.


----------



## culoduro (18. November 2015)

ich auch 


hasardeur schrieb:


> Interessant ist dieser Kommentar auf der Seite:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn wir hier genug Interessenten zusammen bekommen, wäre das eine schöne Sache.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bin dabei.





odysseus schrieb:


> ich auch



Eigener Thread?


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Eigener Thread?


Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (18. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Eigener Thread?


Besser wärs, Interesse


----------



## Downhillrider (18. November 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> Alle Stoic FG - dazu ist der Peak 29er dem Syntacer Dropper IMHO um Welten überlegen. Wenn man die Stahl gegen Titanschrauben tauscht bei OnOff sind sie dazu noch leichter (gut dann ist etwas vom Preisvorteil weg). Bezugsquelle - leider nur spanische Onlineshops wo man dann durch teuren Versand einges vom Preisvorteil verliert. Listenpreise sind sonst ja etwa 50-60% von Syntace.




wie genau meinst du das?
Sind die onoff Teile z.B. auf einem Prüfstand getestet, konnte auf der Hompage dazu nichts finden?
Ich halte die Gewichte bei der verwendeten Aluminium Legierung für teilweise recht mutig. Syntace verwendet eine deutlich belastbarere Legierung (Aluminium 7075 T7 gegenüber Aluminium 6061).


----------



## felixh. (18. November 2015)

Nein - Prüfstand soll Syntace sein zeug ruhig für Optimieren. Ich hab einen FG30 und einen MegaForce 2 30mm - und finde den FG30 eher besser. Mit Titanschrauben wäre er sogar leichter. Die OnOff sind einfach konsequenter in der Form - und IMHO ein paar Arbeitschritte mehr.
Dazu deutlich billiger. Hab den Syntace nur gekauft - weils damals die OnOff noch nicht gab in 30mm.

Mir wird eh nix anderes übrigbleiben als den Stoic FG 10 oder 20mm zu verbauen - meine Gabel hat nur 161mm Schaftrohr - und ich hab das L bestellt...
Hab damals nicht gewusst dass die Steuersätze so pervers hoch bauen...
Steuerohr bei Größe L 118mm
Headset oben 9mm
Headset unten 12mm
=139mm
Da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als der Stoic FG 10/20. Gabel wird 150mm haben.
Wobei selbst mit dem Stoic FG 10/20 wird das knapp. Hab grad nochmal nachgemessen. 24.8mm Schaftlänge wären da optimal. 22mm werd ich haben. Das ist so grad an der Grenze was wohl noch geht (untere Schraube eher zu fest anziehen - obere nicht alzu stark).

Dazu kommt dann ein Flatbar. Ist ja selbst mit Flatbar dann für mich sehr hoch. Am Trailfox 29 fahre ich 95mm Steuerrohr, Headset unten 2mm, Headset oben 6mm und 5mm Spacer = 107mm plus Stoic 30mm. Dazu 160mm Gabel.

Sprich 5cm mehr Lenkerhöhe wird schon eine gewaltige Umstellung (da der Stoic FG 10/20 ja etwas höher baut). Nur solange es da kein Headset gibt wo weniger Stack rauskommt - bleibt mir eh nix anderes übrig. Andere Gabel werde ich mir nicht extra deswegen kaufen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2015)

So, hier der Thread für die Head Badges:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/metal-head-badge-fuer-last-fastforward.777384/


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Hammerschmidt am FF aus?
wie sieht da die Kettenlinie aus?

Hab in letzter Zeit die Erfahrung gemacht, 
das die Kettenlinie je größer das KB wird mehr Bedeutung hat.

Bin am Crosser von 38 auf 42 z umgestiegen,
da musste ich das größere Blatt nach Innen spacern.

Nun hat die HS ja 24z.
Das wäre ja dann ggf. der umgekehrte Effekt.
Da könnte die Kettenlinie vielleicht weniger relevant werden.

Wer weiss da Bescheid?


Wär für mich ne Option, da ich eine HS übrig hab.


----------



## Seppl- (21. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> So, hier der Thread für die Head Badges:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/metal-head-badge-fuer-last-fastforward.777384/



@imkreisdreher


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. Dezember 2015)

@JF-LAST : Es wäre toll, wenn Ihr uns über die aktuellen Entwicklungs- / Produktionsschritte hier oder anderweitig (Kickstarter?) auf dem Laufenden halten könntet. Eine kurze Rückmeldung evtl mit Bildern, z.B. Finale Konstruktion an den Fertiger übermittelt, Rohrsätze und Schweißzusätze verfügbar - jetzt kanns losgehen, Rahmen 1. Charge (XX Stk) geschweißt, etc.

Ich denke ich spreche hier nicht nur für mich alleine, wenn ich sage, dass wir uns alle sehr für den weiteren Projektverlauf im Detail interessieren und eine aktuelle Wasserstandsmeldung die Vorfreude auf das neue Spielzeug hochhält. Ich kenne es übrigens von anderen Kickstarter-Projekten, dass dort auch über die Einzelphasen der weiteren Produktentwicklung und Produktion berichtet wird. Es macht einfach Spaß ein Projekt wachsen und gedeihen zu sehen und nicht nur irgendwann das fertige Produkt in den Händen zu halten. 

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Bonvivant (7. Dezember 2015)

felixh. schrieb:


> Hab den Syntace nur gekauft - weils damals die OnOff noch nicht gab in 30mm.


 Wo kann ich den mit deutscher Gewährleistung kaufen? Merci!
Sonst kaufe ich ihn hier.


----------



## Trailrider79 (10. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt ein erstes Update: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...mountain-bike-hard-tail-by-last/posts/1434880


----------



## hasardeur (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage in die Runde. Zwar habe ich mein FFWD inkl. 29" Build Kit bestellt und bereue da auch kein bisschen, doch überlege ich mittlerweile immer öfter, wenigstens noch ein 650b+ HR zusätzlich anzuschaffen, vielleicht auch einen ganzen LRS. Wenn ich nach passenden Felgen suche, finde ich nur Syntace und die XM551 mit 40 mm Maulweite. Die Frage daher, oder eigentlich zwei Fragen: welche Alternativen gibt es noch und ist 40 mm das perfekte Maß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Dezember 2015)

Dazu könntest du geschwind diese zwei Threads durchlesen...:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-b-27-5-midfat-reifenthread.747926/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zweimal-b-ist-sexy-wird-b-dann-richtig-hot.729368/

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen der XM551 und der Scraper...

Ganz nebenbei findet im anderen Forum ähnliches wie hier statt:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...t-Forward-FFWD-Aufbauthread-und-Ideensammlung


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage in die Runde. Zwar habe ich mein FFWD inkl. 29" Build Kit bestellt und bereue da auch kein bisschen, doch überlege ich mittlerweile immer öfter, wenigstens noch ein 650b+ HR zusätzlich anzuschaffen, vielleicht auch einen ganzen LRS. Wenn ich nach passenden Felgen suche, finde ich nur Syntace und die XM551 mit 40 mm Maulweite. Die Frage daher, oder eigentlich zwei Fragen: welche Alternativen gibt es noch und ist 40 mm das perfekte Maß?


Von WTB gibt's da noch die Asym i35


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich weiß. Du hast sie ja. Aber asymmetrisch ist beim FFWD für mich nicht optimal bzw. nicht erforderlich.

@imkreisdreher: Der Link zum Aufbauthread des Mason ist sehr hilf- und aufschlussreich. Danke!

Da beim FFWD hinten nur eine Freigängigkeit für 2.8-3.0er Reifen besteht, wird eine Felge mit Maulweite 30-35mm wohl ideal sein. Vorn würde mit Boost-Gabel mehr gehen, auch wenn die Sinnhaftigkeit fraglich ist. Soweit meine bisherigen theoretischen Erkenntnisse. Ich werde das HR oder den LRS dann wohl selbst aufbauen. Ein fertiges HR müsste ich ja eh umzentrieren. Vorher werde ich aber erstmal herausfinden, wie die Dämpfung mit 2.4er 29" Reifen ist.


----------



## imkreisdreher (11. Dezember 2015)

@hasardeur ich würde die Felge gut überlegen, denn in meinen Augen steht und fällt die Plusgeschichte mit der breiten Felge. Damit ich recht wenig Druck fahren kann und trotzdem  noch verhältnismäßig viel Kontrolle und Feedback habe brauche ich eine breite Felge... Deshalb habe ich die xm551 ins Auge gefasst oder auch sogar die Scraper mit 45mm innen. Mein Reifen hat 180mm b2b... Welchen hast du bisher ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2015)

Scheinbar muss ich in dem Mason-Thread noch deutlich weiter lesen  Bei Reifen tut sich ja noch einiges, daher würde ich mich entscheiden, wenn es soweit ist. Die Karkasse sollte halt nicht zu dünn sein (Seite) und am HR sollte er leicht rollen. Procore ist mir noch zu teuer, so dass ich auf tubeless gehen würde (oder Latex-Schlauch).


----------



## Epictetus (11. Dezember 2015)

die XM551 haben die Leute von LAST doch selbst verbaut gehabt, dementsprechend sollte das klargehen.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde mir ein Hinterrad mit XM551 bauen lassen und einen NN mit 3,0 bestellen (sobald der verfügbar ist).
Mal sehen, wie das funktioniert. Vorn kommt erstmal das Rad aus dem Trailfox rein (29", Amride25 + HD 2,35).


----------



## bergbieber (22. Dezember 2015)

Moing,
bez. B+ und Procore gibt es wohl ne max. Maulbreite von 40mm..
Keine Ahnung ob das bekannt ist, ich wusste es zumindest net und war auch zu faul zum Suchen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Dezember 2015)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> @JF-LAST : Es wäre toll, wenn Ihr uns über die aktuellen Entwicklungs- / Produktionsschritte hier oder anderweitig (Kickstarter?) auf dem Laufenden halten könntet. Eine kurze Rückmeldung evtl mit Bildern, z.B. Finale Konstruktion an den Fertiger übermittelt, Rohrsätze und Schweißzusätze verfügbar - jetzt kanns losgehen, Rahmen 1. Charge (XX Stk) geschweißt, etc.
> 
> Ich denke ich spreche hier nicht nur für mich alleine, wenn ich sage, dass wir uns alle sehr für den weiteren Projektverlauf im Detail interessieren ...
> Jörg



Da hast du recht... In dem Zusammenhang stellt sich mir die Frage, ob nicht schon bald mal was vorzeigefähiges existiert??? Allein schon der Versand nach DE dauert ca. 4 Wochen...

Und hats bei den t shirt nicht auch irgendws geheißen von "unterm Weihnachtsbaum"? - bin mir da jetzt aber nicht sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamsbart (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob man hier sowas "markenfremdes" posten darf ... aber seit ich den Link gestern bekommen habe, freue ich mich noch mehr auf mein FFW :






Grüße und viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## mamu89 (5. Januar 2016)

falles jemand eine boost pike mit 140mm braucht --> bikemarkt


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre seit kurzem WTB i35 asym und Duro Miner 3.0 am Vorderrad im 29er Trailfully und bin bislang sehr angetan! Gewicht Reifen 836 Gramm, Breite Karkasse/Stollen 712/750mm (mit Latexschlauch), Kosten 27 Euro + 14 Versand aus Italien bei ridewill.it
Also, ich warte nicht mehr auf denn Nobby Trailstar, bin happy


----------



## danchoize (5. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit kurzem WTB i35 asym und Duro Miner 3.0 am Vorderrad im 29er Trailfully und bin bislang sehr angetan! Gewicht Reifen 836 Gramm, Breite Karkasse/Stollen 712/750mm (mit Latexschlauch), Kosten 27 Euro + 14 Versand aus Italien bei ridewill.it
> Also, ich warte nicht mehr auf denn Nobby Trailstar, bin happy


super !!

Ich hab zwei Duro Miner zu Verkaufen ... PN an mich bei Interesse..


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2016)

Sonst noch wer irgendwas zu verkaufen...?
Vielleicht ne Vecnum Moveloc...???


----------



## danchoize (5. Januar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer irgendwas zu verkaufen...?
> Vielleicht ne Vecnum Moveloc...???


LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer irgendwas zu verkaufen...?
> Vielleicht ne Vecnum Moveloc...???



DOPPELLOL

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2016)

Alle wollen ne Vecnum, nur der Oli, der kriegt den LOLLI - jetzt mal besser Fast Forward machen, Oli....


----------



## culoduro (5. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit kurzem WTB i35 asym und Duro Miner 3.0 am Vorderrad im 29er Trailfully und bin bislang sehr angetan! Gewicht Reifen 836 Gramm, Breite Karkasse/Stollen 712/750mm (mit Latexschlauch), Kosten 27 Euro + 14 Versand aus Italien bei ridewill.it
> Also, ich warte nicht mehr auf denn Nobby Trailstar, bin happy


Sagst Du noch, in welcher Gabel? Pike 29 zufällig?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2016)

odysseus schrieb:


> Sagst Du noch, in welcher Gabel? Pike 29 zufällig?


Nein, eine DT Swiss OPM O.L. 29, die statt der angegebenen 130mm Federweg 140 hat.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2016)

@odysseus: schau mal in die Unterhaltung zur Badge-Bestellung


----------



## a_k52 (5. Januar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne Vecnum Moveloc...???


Nö, aber ich kann Dir dann gerne berichten wie sich meine am FFwd macht


----------



## Der Toni (6. Januar 2016)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein erstes Update: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...mountain-bike-hard-tail-by-last/posts/1434880


.....Besides the frames we are also preparing the build kits and parts. There are a few questions to be answered, but we are finalizing this shortly. Everyone will receive an order confirmation before the end of December, so that you can double check your details.....

Hat schon jemand eine mail bekommen. Ich noch nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2016)

Ja, am 3. Dezember.


----------



## bergbieber (6. Januar 2016)

Vorgestern


----------



## gershon (6. Januar 2016)

Nö.... nur das letzte Kickstarter Update!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2016)

Habt Ihr denn schon bezahlt? (also Diejenigen, die noch keine Auftragsbestätigung haben) Ansonsten schreibt doch mal den Bernd von Last an. Die Mailadresse schicke ich Euch gern als PN.


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2016)

Das hier ist das einzige, was am 5.12.15 kam:

*Project Update #15: FASTFORWARD – enduro mountain bike hard tail by LAST by LAST*

Abgebucht über Paypal wurde sofort.
Hatte am 06.10. bei Kickstarter mitgemacht .


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2016)

Das hier ist das einzige, was am 5.12.15 kam:

*Project Update #15: FASTFORWARD – enduro mountain bike hard tail by LAST by LAST*

Abgebucht über Paypal wurde sofort.
Hatte am 06.10. bei Kickstarter mitgemacht .


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Januar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das hier ist das einzige, was am 5.12.15 kam:
> 
> *Project Update #15: FASTFORWARD – enduro mountain bike hard tail by LAST by LAST*
> 
> ...


Denke es geht eher um die, die den Frame über die Homepage bestellt haben. Bei Kickstarter dürfte es bei allen entspannt gelaufen sein...


----------



## Der Toni (6. Januar 2016)

Bei mir auch. Ich hatte noch einige Teile im Last Shop dazu bestellt (Stütze, Steuersatz), die auch schon bezahlt sind. Diese angekündigte mail sollte eine Zusammenfassung der beiden Bestellungen (Rahmen und Teile) sein, denke ich...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Denke es geht eher um die, die den Frame über die Homepage bestellt haben. Bei Kickstarter dürfte es bei allen entspannt gelaufen sein...



Entspannt bezahlt, entspannt ne Mahnung für die zusätzlichen Parts erhalten, entspannt diese bezahlt, und weiter warte ich voll entspannt auf irgendein Lebenszeichen seitens LAST, was die mit meiner Kohle so grad machen...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Januar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Entspannt bezahlt, entspannt ne Mahnung für die zusätzlichen Parts erhalten, entspannt diese bezahlt, und weiter warte ich voll entspannt auf irgendein Lebenszeichen seitens LAST, was die mit meiner Kohle so grad machen...


Die koordinieren erstmal 150 Bestellungen neben dem Tagesgeschäft. Ich vertrau denen, das wird schon...


----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2016)

Kann es sein, dass hier kaum jemand ein komplettes Build Kit geordert hat? Na dann wird mein FFWD ja auch eine Art Unikat


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass hier kaum jemand ein komplettes Build Kit geordert hat? Na dann wird mein FFWD ja auch eine Art Unikat


 Nicht wenn du XT und 29" bestellt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (6. Januar 2016)

Wenn bis März kein Rahmen da wäre, dann würde ich Post erwarten. Sollen die Rahmen fertig machen und keine Briefe schreiben.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2016)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn du XT und 29" bestellt hast



Trail 29 mit X01...bleibt also noch Hoffnung


----------



## rms69 (6. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Trail 29 mit X01...bleibt also noch Hoffnung


... und dann wäre noch Rahmen in Raw, Schwarz oder doch eine Farbe Rot, Blau oder Grün.
Die Rahmengröße, Pedale etc.
Genug Spielraum zum individualisieren


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Ich hatte noch einige Teile im Last Shop dazu bestellt (Stütze, Steuersatz), die auch schon bezahlt sind. Diese angekündigte mail sollte eine Zusammenfassung der beiden Bestellungen (Rahmen und Teile) sein, denke ich...



Den Steuersatz hab ich dann auch mnit dem Ticket dazu bestellt, davon hab ich nix gehört und noch keine Rechnung gesehen. Geld wurde auch noch nicht abgezogen.


----------



## riotact (6. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Trail 29 mit X01...bleibt also noch Hoffnung



Muss dich enttäuschen, hab' ich auch geordert. Rahmen in grün. Aber werde ggf. noch die eine oder andere Sache an den Anbauteilen anpassen bzw. zwischen meinen Bikes rumtauschen. Ich freu mich schon auf das Teil und Bilder der ganzn Aufbauten von euch


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Januar 2016)

riotact schrieb:


> Muss dich enttäuschen, hab' ich auch geordert. Rahmen in grün. Aber werde ggf. noch die eine oder andere Sache an den Anbauteilen anpassen bzw. zwischen meinen Bikes rumtauschen. Ich freu mich schon auf das Teil und Bilder der ganzn Aufbauten von euch


Ihr habt doch sicherlich nicht die selbe Sattelhöhe und Bremshebelneigung oder? Also dann sind die Räder doch total unterschiedlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2016)

Meins wird rot, also doch vollkommen anders 

Ich hätte aber tatsächlich mit mehr Build-Kit-Käufern gerechnet. Da scheine ich doch ein Artefakt zu sein, da nur 26" Teile und 10-fach im Keller. Na ja, das wird sich dann wohl bald ändern.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber tatsächlich mit mehr Build-Kit-Käufern gerechnet.



Die Build-Kits waren schon an eine sehr spezielle Käuferschicht gerichtet; bei Ikea kauft man ja auch nur deswegen den Bausatz, weil das Möbelstück aufgebaut viel teuerer wäre


----------



## rms69 (7. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Build-Kits waren schon an eine sehr spezielle Käuferschicht gerichtet; bei Ikea kauft man ja auch nur deswegen den Bausatz, weil das Möbelstück aufgebaut viel teuerer wäre


Beim Ikea werden Möbel bewusst als Bausatz verkauft, weil der Kunde beim Aufbau eine "innige Beziehung" bekommt und mit stolzer Brust wieder kommt um sich ein weiteres Erfolgserlebnis zu besorgen.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Build-Kits waren schon an eine sehr spezielle Käuferschicht gerichtet; bei Ikea kauft man ja auch nur deswegen den Bausatz, weil das Möbelstück aufgebaut viel teuerer wäre



Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe schon x Räder aufgebaut. Wenn auch nicht brandneu, so sind 29" und 1x11 doch noch so frisch, dass nicht jeder ein entsprechendes Schlachtrad oder gefüllte Schatzkiste hat. Ich hatte mal versucht, mit gebrauchten Teilen zu rechnen und bin 50€ günstiger als das Build Kit geblieben. Da war dann die Entscheidung einfach.

Ich denke, das Rad an sich richtet sich an eine spezielle Käuferschicht (Ergänzung eines vorhandenen Fuhrparks, also irgendwie bekloppt und vom Bikevirus befallen). Bei manchen ist es dann der Austausch gegen ein vorhandenes 29er mit nicht ganz passenden Eigenschaften, bei anderen, wie bei mir der Einstieg in die 29er-Welt, Wiedereinstieg in die HT-Welt und in die Stahlwelt.


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2016)

Es ist nur ein Rad.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe schon x Räder aufgebaut.



Ich habe auch schon Räder aufgebaut, mache fast alles selbst und würde mir auch den Aufbau des FF zutrauen. Aber wenn es das fahrfertige Rad zum gleichen Preis gibt wie ein Buildkit aus Einzelteilen, würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen selbst aufzubauen - und die meisten anderen wohl auch nicht. Daher meine ich, die Käufer des Buildkits sind "sehr speziell" 

Noch ein Wort zu den Preisen der Buildkits: Ich fand die fair, aber nicht so günstig, das ich in Versuchung gekommen wäre


----------



## rms69 (7. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aber wenn es das fahrfertige Rad zum gleichen Preis gibt wie ein Buildkit aus Einzelteilen, würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen selbst aufzubauen


....ist dem so?
Nun wurden die Preise im Last Shop zum neuen Jahr wieder mal "angepasst", aber für die Kickstarter war doch:
Rahmen um 399.- und das TRAIL 29 Buildkit um 1999.- in Summe ca. 2400 Euro . Nun kostet das fertige Bike 2800.- also 400.- mehr.


...und apropo selber aufbauen: welches Bücherregal hat einen Namen?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Januar 2016)

Mmmh - wenn komplettbikes dann auch immer so sorgfältig aufgebaut wären wie man das mit  seinen eigenen rad macht/machen würde....


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Januar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Mmmh - wenn komplettbikes dann auch immer so sorgfältig aufgebaut wären wie man das mit  seinen eigenen rad macht/machen würde....


Das denke ich teilweise auch, wenn ich bedenke, wie pingelig ich da mit exakt paralleler Führung von Schalt- und Bremsseil bin, und Sitzrohr ausreiben, und...

Für mich ist schrauben Teil der Freude... aber in meinem Fall wandert alles von einem bestehenden 29er Hardtail aufs Last...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2016)

Ich würde es liebend gern aufbauen. Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn Last nur das Steuerlager einpressen und die Innenlagergewinde nachschneiden würde, da ich dazu keine Werkzeuge habe. Schrauben macht mir einfach auch höllisch Spass. Da ich aber nicht denke, dass sie drölfzig Sonderwünsche umsetzen wollen und können, ohne irgendwo eine Kleinigkeit zu vergessen (z.B. den Gabelkonus oder ein paar andere Kleinteile - schon so erlebt), lasse ich es komplett aufbauen. Das ist auch kein Vorwurf an Last, das ist einfach nur zu verständlich.
Auseinandergenommen wird es eh nochmal > zur Hohlraumkonservierung

Die Preise für das Build-Kit waren allerdings schon echt gut, wenn man bedenkt, wie groß Last ist und welche OEM Konditionen sie wohl nur bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gerade Info von Last, dass sie mit dem Versand der Rahmen noch vor dem chinesischen Neujahrsfest (08.02.2016) rechnen und damit alles im Plan ist.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir auch die Preise für die Teile bei den üblichen Verdächtigen angeschaut und habe keinen wirklich signifikanten Preisunterschied zum Build-Kit gefunden.
Zudem hatte ich etwas Bedenken wegen des 'speziellen' Laufradsatzes.
Für die Komplettmontage wurde meiner Erinnerung nach kein Aufpreis aufgerufen, zumindest nicht bei den Kickstartern.

Aber ich freu mich auch ohne den Aufbauspaß schon wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## der-gute (7. Januar 2016)

So, jetzt mal wieder was wichtiges 

Soll ich für meine CK HR-Nabe auf 135QR oder 135FunBolts umrüsten?

Für die FunBolts müsste ich halt die Ausfallenden aufbohren...


----------



## berkel (7. Januar 2016)

Die Fun Bolts dürften nicht funktionieren, weil da das Gewinde der Schrauben dicker ist als der Schaft und somit ein offenes Ausfallende notwendig ist (geht bei der Lösung am FFW nicht). Entweder Schnellspanner, oder eine 10mm Steckachse (z.B. DT RWS) und dafür das Gewinde des Schaltauges entsprechend des Achsgewindes aufbohren/schneiden.


----------



## bs99 (7. Januar 2016)

Nachdem mir ein anderes Projekt reingelaufen ist würde ich mich vom Last Rahmen trennen.
Habe XL in blau mit 150mm Reverb und CaneCreek Steuersatz bestellt, Headbadge bekomme ich auch.
Ich bin sicher dass ich die Rechnung auf den Käufer schreiben lassen kann, sodass der dann Erstbesitzer ist.
Den Kickstarter-Preisvorteil gebe ich natürlich weiter.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Info von Last, dass sie mit dem Versand der Rahmen noch vor dem chinesischen Neujahrsfest (08.02.2016) rechnen und damit alles im Plan ist.



interessant... 2 Fragen:
- antwort aufgrund persönlicher Anfrage oder einfach so?
- Wer versendet vor chinese new year die schweißerbude zum Pulverer, dieser an "Last" oder "Last" zum Kunden??? (frage nur, weil CNY von last zum Kunden eigentlich nicht interessiert....)

hast du dann dei leiberl a scho bekommen???


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2016)

Sind ja dann doch 3 Fragen 

1) Antwort auf persönliche Nachfrage (meine Kristallkugel ist gerade zum Polieren)
2) Mit Versand ist Versand nach DE gemeint, also fertige Rahmen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie bereits gepulvert sind, kann das aber nicht genau sagen (wieder die Kristallkugel)
3) T-Shirt habe ich noch nicht, kommt wohl mit Rad

Mal ganz ehrlich, auch größere und sogar ganz große Firmen haben Probleme mit der Termintreue und Produktionsplanung unserer asiatischen Freunde. Wenn Last die Räder/Rahmen noch im März ausliefern kann, ist für mich alles im Lack, obwohl ich mindestens so heiß darauf bin, wie jeder andere hier.

Das T-Shirt ist mir ziemlich egal.

Auf meine Nachfrage hin presst mir Last den Steuersatz übrigens ein und arbeite Innelagergewinde sowie Sattelrohr nach, sofern das erforderlich wird (ist nach deren Aussage selten der Fall). Also wird doch selbst aufgebaut. Da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Januar 2016)

Glaskugel hin oder her - hätte ja sein können dass das ne statusmail ist, die nicht jeder bekommen hat bzw. Später bekommt....
Tüschört is mir a Wurst - hätte ich nur als indikator betrachtet...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2016)

Lass Dich nicht aufziehen 

Wie schon festgestellt wurde, sind die Konstruktionsfähigkeiten von Last wohl indirekt proportional zu deren Kommunikationsfähigkeiten entwickelt. Irgendwie keine ich das von Biker-owned Schmieden auch nicht anders und ist mir auch lieber, als umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht aufziehen
> 
> Wie schon festgestellt wurde, sind die Konstruktionsfähigkeiten von Last wohl indirekt proportional zu deren Kommunikationsfähigkeiten entwickelt. Irgendwie keine ich das von Biker-owned Schmieden auch nicht anders und ist mir auch lieber, als umgekehrt.


was bitte ist denn bisher an der Kommunikation schiefgelaufen? Du hast alle Antworten auf deine relativ vielen Fragen bisher persönlich beantwortet bekommen und wenn das Rad Mitte Februar bei dir Zuhause steht ist doch alles klar. 
Ich bin auch gespannt wann das Teil kommt und freue mich sehr aber bisher (und bei uns im Keller stehen 4 Last rum) lief alles so dermassen gut, dass du dich (hoffentlich) entspannt zurücklehnen solltest und dich freuen wenn ich China Neujahr ist ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2016)

Nun ja, es wurde ja mit Recht bemängelt, dass Last mit Updates etwas sparsam ist. Alle hier haben mehr oder weniger viel Geld als Vorkasse gezahlt. Bei Einigen sind es über 2,5k€. Das bringt auch eine gewisse Verantwortung mit sich, die Kunden regelmäßig über den Status zu informieren. Ich kann also die Verunsicherung Einiger hier gut nachvollziehen. Ich löse das für mich, indem ich selbst nachfrage, besser wäre aber unbestritten eine proaktive Information. Die wäre sogar weniger aufwändig, als Antworten auf einzelne Anfragen.

Ich habe allerdings auch geschrieben, dass ich das vollkommen akzeptieren kann. Last soll lieber in der Kommunikation etwas schwächeln, als in der Konstruktion.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Januar 2016)

Aktuell sollten sie aber mit der konstruktion (hoffentlich) fertig sein....

die Info lautet: bis 8.2. verschickt in TW 
Ich bezweifle, dass bei dem preis Luftfracht angesetzt ist - somit wirds dann wohl eher Mitte März ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (8. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings auch geschrieben, dass ich das vollkommen akzeptieren kann. Last soll lieber in der Kommunikation etwas schwächeln, als in der Konstruktion.



Kommunikation über offene Plattformen ist weniger aufwendig als die Beantwortung von Einzelanfragen. Insofern ist es - gerade wenn man seine Ressourcen für anderes braucht - auch nicht besonders schlau, darauf zu verzichten.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kommunikation über offene Plattformen ist weniger aufwendig als die Beantwortung von Einzelanfragen. Insofern ist es - gerade wenn man seine Ressourcen für anderes braucht - auch nicht besonders schlau, darauf zu verzichten.





hasardeur schrieb:


> besser wäre aber unbestritten eine proaktive Information. Die wäre sogar weniger aufwändig, als Antworten auf einzelne Anfragen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2016)

naja, ich sehe das mit der "zu Recht fehlenden Kommunikation" etwas anders. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen aber bisher ist doch alles so wie es sein sollte. Man hat ein Rad bestellt, die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin von Mitte Februar 2016 und gut ists. Alles was so Updates angeht wie gerade der Stand der Dinge ist, geht für mich in Richtugn persönliches Interesse und hat mit der nüchternen Abwicklung nix zu tun. Klar fände ichs auch cool, wenn man auf dem neuesten Stand ist aber ändert es etwas für mich? Bisher jedenfalls nicht, zum jetzigen Stand sitze ich irgendwann Anfang 2016 auf einem Hardtail von Last.

Und dass du nun hier schon von "somit wirds dann eher Mitte März" sprichst..., das sind dann so Sachen die in Foren usw entstehen und da finde ich dann eher gut, wenn Last (oder andere Hersteller) keine weichen Parameter rausgibt, die sich verselbständigen.

Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> naja, ich sehe das mit der "zu Recht fehlenden Kommunikation" etwas anders. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen aber bisher ist doch alles so wie es sein sollte. Man hat ein Rad bestellt, die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin von Mitte Februar 2016 und gut ists. Alles was so Updates angeht wie gerade der Stand der Dinge ist, geht für mich in Richtugn persönliches Interesse und hat mit der nüchternen Abwicklung nix zu tun.[...]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Januar 2016)

Ach komm genau dafür ist das forum doch da.... ;-)
Und dass neue proukte ohne Verzögerungen lieferbar sind, ist in der  (schnelllebigen) bikebrance nun eher die seltenheit...
Und dass ab Versand in Asien noch einige tage ins Land gehen lässt sich nicht bestreiten. Außerdem behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, dass Last noch nie so viele Rahmen innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit raus gehauen hat


----------



## freetourer (8. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nun ja, es wurde ja mit Recht bemängelt, dass Last mit Updates etwas sparsam ist. Alle hier haben mehr oder weniger viel Geld als Vorkasse gezahlt. Bei Einigen sind es über 2,5k€. Das bringt auch eine gewisse Verantwortung mit sich, die Kunden regelmäßig über den Status zu informieren. Ich kann also die Verunsicherung Einiger hier gut nachvollziehen. Ich löse das für mich, indem ich selbst nachfrage, besser wäre aber unbestritten eine proaktive Information. Die wäre sogar weniger aufwändig, als Antworten auf einzelne Anfragen.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings auch geschrieben, dass ich das vollkommen akzeptieren kann. Last soll lieber in der Kommunikation etwas schwächeln, als in der Konstruktion.



Hat Last irgendwelche Updates vorher versprochen - kann mich daran nicht erinnern.

Also sollte da auch keine Verpflichtung seitens Last bestehen.

Andere zahlen ein Vielfaches für ein auto und warten dann auch monatelang ohne Entertainment zwischendurch.

Dass Du gerne etwas unterhalten werden willst ist ja verständlich - die Schuld dafür würde ich aber nicht bei Last suchen.


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Alle wollen ne Vecnum, nur der Oli, der kriegt den LOLLI - jetzt mal besser Fast Forward machen, Oli....



ich hab schon eine  aber im "Queue" seit Oct. 2014 für die 2.

Ich benutze meine Moveloc auf 2 Bikes, trotz intensive fahrrerei funkt immer noch wie am ersten tag... Sehr schade dass die nicht Liefern können...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Januar 2016)

Wem so ne Steuerrohrplakette noch nicht reicht:


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2016)

Deins?

Ich wüßte da eine andere Stelle


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da eine andere Stelle


Lass dir schon mal ne gute Erklärung für den replay button einfallen


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2016)

Sehe nur den Shuffle


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. Januar 2016)

Na dann shuffle hustle


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Januar 2016)

Ne, nicht meins. Habe das nur gefunden weil ich bei Google Bilder Last fast forward eingegeben habe. Aber so ein Tattoo ist ja wie den Namen einer Frau irgendwohin zu tätowieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (15. Januar 2016)

*Auftragsbestätigung erhalten!*

Heute ist per Mail die Auftragsbestätigung gekommen. 

Vielen Dank lieber Bernd, bei mir passt alles, nun aber hurtig ausliefern ;-)


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Januar 2016)

meine kam schon am 8.1.16


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Januar 2016)

Kickstarter oder direkt bei Last bestellt?


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Januar 2016)

Habe direkt bei Last bestellt.


----------



## Epictetus (15. Januar 2016)

Denke aus finanziellen Gründen werde ich mich von meinem selbst zusammengestellten Buildkit trennen (Autokauf :/ ). Die Tage wird das Ganze im Bikemarkt landen, bei Interesse einfach per PM melden.

Custom Buildkit

399 (statt 549!!) EUR Frame Schwarz M
249 (statt 269!) EUR Reverb Stealth 150
55 EUR Steuersatz bereits von LAST eingepresst
75 EUR Pedale (Superstar Components DELTA EVO rot)
199 EUR Shimano SAINT VR HR Bremshebel und Sattel (ohne Beläge)
43 Vorbau (45mm Funnduro rot)
59 EUR Lenker Spank Spike Race 800 (Silber, 15mm Rise)
29 EUR ODI Grips rot
65 EUR 203 + 180er XT Scheibe SM-RT86

Alles neu und unbenutzt. Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf meine Aktivierung im Bikemarkt. Abholung im Raum Düsseldorf. Nur als Set abzugeben.

Durch den 1:1 Preis wie in der Kickstarter Aktion spart ihr ja bereits einiges! Rechnung für alles vorhanden.

Bilder der Parts:


----------



## bubble blower (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo!
Falls jemand einen grünen Rahmen in einer L vorgeordert hat und sich doch wieder von dieser Idee trennen möchte- ich wäre ggf ein Abnehmer für diesen Rahmen.
Danke und sonst viel Vorfreude noch!


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2016)

@bubble blower: Blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück, ich denke, da war was.


----------



## paulimax (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich fürchte, dass ich doch wegen ein paar Alpentouren  mal einen Umwerfer montieren muss. Da ja wegen des fehlenden Zuganschlags ein SideSwing-Umwerfer wohl nötig ist, nun meine Frage, ob man einen mit hoher oder tiefer Schelle braucht?

LG


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2016)

FDM-8020 Low Clamp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (18. Januar 2016)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Falls jemand einen grünen Rahmen in einer L vorgeordert hat und sich doch wieder von dieser Idee trennen möchte- ich wäre ggf ein Abnehmer für diesen Rahmen.
> Danke und sonst viel Vorfreude noch!



Ich werde mich vermutlich von meinem Klarlack Rahmen in L trennen. Weiteres gerne per PN.


----------



## paulimax (18. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> FDM-8020 Low Clamp


Danke!


----------



## Epictetus (19. Januar 2016)

Mein LAST Buildkit ist nun im BikeMarkt! Bzw wird gerade freigeschaltet


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Januar 2016)

Juhu, Februar rückt näher... bei mir trudeln schon die ersten Teile ein:


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2016)

Oh ein Buch über Lügenpresse - braucht man das dazu  ?


----------



## Biost0ne (24. Januar 2016)

Jemand hier der Evtl. sein Last Rahmen abgeben würde ? gesucht in L farbe egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. Januar 2016)

Schau mal 5 Posts nach oben.


----------



## Biost0ne (24. Januar 2016)

Ja hab ich schon gesehen  bis jetzt ist mir aber nur ein M Rahmen angeboten wurden... 

Wie ist das eigentlich beim FF ich habe eine m8000 kurbel hier liegen, einmal mit boost und einmal ohne.
Komme aus dem norden und müsste ein größeres Kettenblatt als 30 fahren ist das ohne probleme möglich ? wäre ein 36T was ich fahren will 


auf der Hp steht das:

Chain line The minimum chain line depends on the chain ring size:
26T min. 48,3 mm
28T min. 50,2 mm
30 T min. 52 mm
32 T min. 53,4 mm
36 T min. 55,7 mm
Make sure your crank set fulfills these requirements.

aber man soll ja eine von 52mm fahren oder ?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Januar 2016)

Naja das Problem ist ja, dass dir die Kettenstrebe bei zu großem Kettenblatt und zu kleiner Kettenlinie irgendwann im Weg ist. Da du ja aber tendenziell dann wohl eher auf den härteren Gängen unterwegs bist wird das schon passen


----------



## hasardeur (25. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Ja hab ich schon gesehen  bis jetzt ist mir aber nur ein M Rahmen angeboten wurden...





odysseus schrieb:


> Ich werde mich vermutlich von meinem Klarlack Rahmen in *L* trennen. Weiteres gerne per PN.



Ich schätze, da warten Zwei darauf, jeweils vom Anderen angesprochen zu werden 

-------
Edit: Den Rahmen kann man doch noch immer ordern. Warum ist das eigentlich keine Option?
-------
Zur Übersetzung: Boost sollte bei 2-fach unbedingt sein. Last hat im XT-Kit eine M-8000 Boost in 26/36. Das ist meiner Meinung nach mehr, als man letztlich bei einem 29er braucht, es sei denn, Du willst 1" Reifchen aufziehen. Ich komme auch aus dem Norden und fahre an meinem 26" Enduro aktuell 1-fach mit 32er KB auf 11-40er Kassette. Die Kombi 32-11 fahre ich nur bei leichtem Gefälle.

Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, nimm die M-8000 Boost.


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Edit: Den Rahmen kann man doch noch immer ordern. Warum ist das eigentlich keine Option?
> -------
> Zur Übersetzung: Boost sollte bei 2-fach unbedingt sein. Last hat im XT-Kit eine M-8000 Boost in 26/36. Das ist meiner Meinung nach mehr, als man letztlich bei einem 29er braucht, es sei denn, Du willst 1" Reifchen aufziehen. Ich komme auch aus dem Norden und fahre an meinem 26" Enduro aktuell 1-fach mit 32er KB auf 11-40er Kassette. Die Kombi 32-11 fahre ich nur bei leichtem Gefälle.
> 
> Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, nimm die M-8000 Boost.



Hatte ja schon vor meiner frage jemand Angesporchen 

Geld ist nicht das problem sondern eher das ich dann bis ende märz warten müsste :/

Vom Antrieb herr möchte ich eh kein 2 fach nutzen, würde es so übernehmen also 1x11 mit 36T vorne und hinten 11-42... aber wenn das da steht, wird das wohl passen mit dem 36T blatt, dachte das das evtl. zu groß ist und quasi an der kettenstrebe schleift


----------



## hasardeur (25. Januar 2016)

Nein, passt nicht, da bei 2-fach die Kettenlinie des äußeren KB deutlich größer ist, als 52 mm. Bei 1-fach ist bei 30 Schluss, da sonst das KB an der Kettenstrebe schleift. Daher wird es so auch von LAST angeboten. (das wurde hier alles schon zigfach durchgekaut). 1-fach würde ich am 29er auch nicht mit mehr als 30T fahren. An meinem Enduro (26") sind 32-40 oft schon grenzwertig. In manchen Gebieten muss ich auf 28T runter. Wenn Du nicht umbauen und auch mal mit Rückenwind auf dem Deich langradeln willst, würde ich auf M-8000 2-fach gehen.

Liefertermin: Laut Last rechnet man damit, dass die Rahmen in der ersten Februarwoche verschickt werden. Vor Ende Februar sind sie dann nie und nimmer in DE. Ich rechne auch für die frühen Besteller mit Auslieferung um Ostern. Wenn man nur einen Rahmen bestellt, wird sich das nicht grüß unterscheiden - muss ja nur eingepackt und verschickt werden.


----------



## Biost0ne (27. Januar 2016)

Achja die m8000 2Fach sieht ja auch ganz anders aus als meine, da sitz das Kettenblatt ja vorne drauf... und die einfach auf 1fach fahren ist ja auch nicht möglich, da die kette sonst ja zu schräg wird... 

naja wartens wirs mal ab, muss ich wohl doch auf 30T umsteigen  

wenn sich hier keiner meldet wegen einen L rahmen, den er abgeben möchte bestellt ich im Februar einfach eins


----------



## hasardeur (27. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Achja die m8000 2Fach sieht ja auch ganz anders aus als meine, da sitz das Kettenblatt ja vorne drauf



Ähm, nö...die sieht so aus:






Und die 1-fach so:






Anscheinend steht bei 2-fach der Spider mehr heraus.


----------



## Biost0ne (28. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, die die ich gesehen hatte war eine 3-fach  sry...

hätten wir das ja geklärt  

Mir wurden jetzt auch schon paar rahmen angeboten.... nun aber zur größe, wenn das ok ist  
Bin eigentlich fest davon überzeugt das ich L brauche, bin ich bis jetzt immer recht gut mit klar gekommen.

Habe mich gestern auf arbeit durch die 35 seiten hier geklickt und halt sehr viel gelesen...

Die sache ist halt, ich bin 180mm groß, fahre eigentlich nur L Rahmen und das letzte HT was ich gefahren bin war das Privee Shan auch in "L" (von Last wird für 180 ja auch L angegeben)
Was ich nur nicht verstehe, warum ist das Last in M größer als das Shan in L... nur das die sitzstreben beim shan halt 7cm länger ist...

Last in M

fork length 551 + 1 mm
reach 425 mm
stack 636 mm
chain stay length 426-436 mm
steering angle 64°
seat angle 73,8°
head tube length 108 mm
wheel base 1191-1201 mm
seat tube length 400 mm
bottom bracket drop -55 mm

Shan in L

fork length 554 mm
reach 404 mm
stack 622 mm
chain stay length 428 mm
steering angle 65,5°
seat angle 72,5°
head tube length 101 mm
wheel base xxxxx mm
seat tube length 470 mm
bottom bracket drop -35 mm

M oder L


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Januar 2016)

Du hast schon gelesen, um was für ein Konzept es sich beim Fastforward handelt? Lange Geometrie mit flachem Lenkwinkel... Also dass das Rad länger ist in reach und Radstand ist jetzt keine wirkliche Überraschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JF-LAST (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo MTB News-Forum,

dies ist nicht die Art von Update, auf die wir gehofft hatten. Dennoch wollen wir euch jetzt berichten wie der aktuelle Stand ist und wie sich der Ausblick darstellt. Ursprünglich sah der Zeitplan vor im Januar die Rahmen fertig zu stellen, was uns dann einen guten Monat Zeit gegeben hätte für den Transport und den Start der Auslieferung. 

Währen der Fertigung wurden die Kettenstreben versehentlich verkehrtherum in die Vorrichtung zum Formen der Rohre eingelegt. Das Ergebnis ist, dass die Kettenstreben ihre stärkste Konifizierung am falschen Rohrende aufweisen – die Wandstärkendifferenz sind hier 0,2 mm. Dieser Umstand wurde bei der planmäßigen Qualitätskontrolle vor dem Schweißen bemerkt. Die einzige für uns sinnvolle Option war die Unterbrechung der Produktion und die Fertigung neuer Kettenstreben. In diesem Moment wird neues Rohmaterial konifiziert, anschließend erfolgt die Formgebung und die Bearbeitung der Rohrenden. Sobald die neuen Kettenstreben fertig sind beginnt das Schweißen der Rahmen, welches voraussichtlich im Februar abgeschlossen wird. Das Pulverbeschichten wird dann noch etwa 1 Woche Zeit benötigen. Nach 5-6 Wochen Versandzeit werden wir Ende März oder Anfang April mit dem Versand der Rahmen starten können.

Wir möchten uns für die entstehende Verzögerung entschuldigen und bedauern die damit einhergehenden Unannehmlichkeiten sehr. Wir tun unser Bestes um weitere Verzögerungen zu vermeiden und dafür zu sorgen, dass die Rahmen genauso gut werden, wir es uns wünschen und ihr es erwartet.

Euer LAST Bikes Team


----------



## carrot (4. Februar 2016)

Tja, wäre zu schön gewesen. Aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude


----------



## Epictetus (4. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Hallo MTB News-Forum,
> 
> dies ist nicht die Art von Update, auf die wir gehofft hatten. Dennoch wollen wir euch jetzt berichten wie der aktuelle Stand ist und wie sich der Ausblick darstellt. Ursprünglich sah der Zeitplan vor im Januar die Rahmen fertig zu stellen, was uns dann einen guten Monat Zeit gegeben hätte für den Transport und den Start der Auslieferung.
> 
> ...


Wenn der ganze Spaß noch etwas dauert, dürfte man noch Farbbänderungswünsche äußern?


----------



## mw.dd (4. Februar 2016)

Damit ist der Aufbauplan für Ostern gescheitert 
Was nun?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2016)

Der übliche Spaß: Geschenke verstecken und suchen, futtern bis zur Ohnmacht, interessante Gespräche mit der Verwandschaft, Spaziergänge usw.

Irgendwie wusste ich, dass das nie und nimmer so glatt laufen kann. Irgendwer patzt immer und Asien ist für schnelle Problemlösungen einfach zu weit weg (und Last zu klein und unbedeutend für die Lohnunternehmen).


----------



## mamu89 (4. Februar 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wenn der ganze Spaß noch etwas dauert, dürfte man noch Farbbänderungswünsche äußern?


hab ich schon vor ca. zwei monaten angefragt und ging da nicht mehr


----------



## Epictetus (4. Februar 2016)

mamu89 schrieb:


> hab ich schon vor ca. zwei monaten angefragt und ging da nicht mehr



Ich auch, trotzdem darf man ja mal fragen wenn etwas nicht nach Plan läuft. Die Dinger sind nicht zusammengebaut und nicht gepulvert. Zur Not zahlt man halt noch den Farbtopf drauf.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der übliche Spaß: Geschenke verstecken und suchen, futtern bis zur Ohnmacht, interessante Gespräche mit der Verwandschaft, Spaziergänge usw.



Auf keinen Fall. Dann eben mit dem Trailfox ins Vinschgau oder nochmal Skifahren


----------



## danchoize (4. Februar 2016)

@JF-LAST
Vielen Dank für das Update mitten in der Nacht. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das einen sowas wach hält. 
Ich hoffe ihr musstet neben der Verzögerung nicht auch noch die neu-Beschaffung des Materials selbst bezahlen. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das es aufgedeckt wurde und wir einwandfreie Rahmen bekommen. Fahre ich (und vorr. die meisten anderen hier) halt solange eins meiner anderen Bikes. 

Grüße aus Berlin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (4. Februar 2016)

Und für alle die sich trotzdem schonmal ans umspeichen des Hinterrades machen wollen noch ein kleiner tip: 
Mit einem 12mm Klötzchen könnt ihr das Dish-Tool wie gewohnt verwenden. 
Auf der rechten Laufrad-Seite den Mittelstab auf die Nabe absenken, links muss dann das Abstandsholz dazwischen gehen. 
Voilá 6mm Versatz nach links.


----------



## der-gute (4. Februar 2016)

ob das nicht sowas von klar war?

ich hab dann jetzt doch größer werdende Bedenken, das das Bike zur Saison 2016 kommt...
Wenn die Bikeindustrie eines ist, dann NICHT VERLÄSSLICH!


----------



## C.Hill (4. Februar 2016)

Die Ausfallenden 

Ist doch nicht so schlimm, mit man halt solang eines der anderen Räder.


----------



## bergbieber (4. Februar 2016)

Dann wirds nix mit'm Osterurlaub und dem neuen Rad


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. Februar 2016)

@JF-LAST : Danke für das Update, auch wenn es nicht mit dem erhofften Inhalt ausfällt. Das chinesische Neujahrsfest ist nächste Woche, da passiert mal mindestens eine Woche wenig bis nichts. Wurde dies von euren Fertigern in der Terminabschätzung bereits berücksichtigt?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2016)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> @JF-LAST : Danke für das Update, auch wenn es nicht mit dem erhofften Inhalt ausfällt. Das chinesische Neujahrsfest ist nächste Woche, da passiert mal mindestens eine Woche wenig bis nichts. Wurde dies von euren Fertigern in der Terminabschätzung bereits berücksichtigt?


Nicht zu vergessen der hiesige Fasching. Mein Gott, da geht ja sicher garnichts in der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2016)

Mmmh Mist!

Egal, kennt man ja, leider.

Aber hat man mehr Zeit zum Teile beschaffen. Bei mir hängt' grad am Steuersatz. Ich will keinen cane creek! Passt der Hope IS41?


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. Februar 2016)

Ärgerlich, aber nicht zu ändern


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. Februar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der hiesige Fasching. Mein Gott, da geht ja sicher garnichts in der Zeit.


Warst Du schon mal in China/Taiwan während des Neujahrsfestes? Ich war dort und habe versucht mit dort ansässigen Firmen zu arbeiten. Das ganze Land ist auf den Beinen, Chinese New Year hat dort eine Bedeutung wie Weihnachten bei uns. Die Wanderarbeiter fahren in dieser Zeit nach Hause zu ihren Familien und der Betrieb von Werk- und Produktionsstätten ist deutlich eingeschränkt bis hin zu ganz zu. Wie Weihnachten bei uns eben. Daher halte ich die Frage für legitim. Ich erfahre lieber einmal eine schlechte Neuigkeit als Ende Februar erneut eine Verschiebung des Liefertermins genannt zu bekommen.


----------



## berkel (4. Februar 2016)

Nunja, die Erfahrung lehrt, dass der angekündigte Liefertermin eines neu entwickelten Bikes idR nicht eingehalten wird. Es verlässt sich jetzt hoffentlich niemand darauf, dass die Rahmen Anfang April kommen. Ich gehe einfach von Herbst aus und wenn der Rahmen doch schon im Sommer kommt freue ich mich.


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. Februar 2016)

Möchte auch den Hope IS41 oben mit einem Reset unten kombinieren. Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht klappen sollte. Sind ja Standards.

Zu den Verzögerungen. Ärgerlich aber okay, fahre eben etwas länger noch 26" Hardtail und fully. Evtl finden sich noch schöne Teile in der Zeit, aktuell hätte ich alles kompatible ausgeschlachtet übernommen. 
Hauptsache der Rahmen wird Geil!


----------



## Alumini (4. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Rad.


Hallo? Forum?? Warum tut denn niemand was?!?!


----------



## Biost0ne (4. Februar 2016)

Was manche hier von sich geben, ist echt bescheuert....
Jeder macht mal Fehler. 
Klar ist es Ärgerlich das es zu verzögerungen kommt, aber was soll mach machen einfach so den Rahmen zusammenbrutzeln und hoffen das es keiner mit bekommt ? Lieber so als so


----------



## Epictetus (4. Februar 2016)

Übrigens, ich kenne mich nicht so wirklich mit Tretlagern aus, was muss ich bei nem Tretlager für ne Kurbel fürs FFWD beachten, wenn ich das als 29er aufbaue?

Ich möchte ne RaceFace Turbine, Atlas oder Aeffect Kurbel verbauen.
Übrigens: Wie ist die Wertigkeit der Kurbeln / Gruppen einzustufen, ich kenn mich da ebenso wenig aus 
Atlas > Turbine > Aeffect?

_*Kompatible Race Face Cinch Innenlager*_
BSA Tretlagergehaeuse : Race Face Cinch BB 30mm, BSA Gewinde 68/73 mm,
Art Nr 2020030652
BB92 Tretlagergehaeuse :  Race Face Cinch BB 30mm, BB92, Einpressmass 41 mm, Art Nr Art Nr 2020030650
Pressfit 30 Tretlagergehaeuse : Race Face Cinch BB 30mm Pressfit 30, Einpressmass 46 mm, Art Nr 2020030651

Welche passen an den Rahmen und sind kompatibel?


----------



## MalcolmX (4. Februar 2016)

Das erste (BSA Tretlagergehäuse).
Pass bei der Kurbel nur auf dass du ein Boost Kettenblatt erwischst...


----------



## mw.dd (4. Februar 2016)

Das Thema "kompatible Kurbeln" ist mittlerweile mehrfach behandelt und es ist auch schon was von Raceface verlinkt.
Ich habe von der Aeffect abgesehen, da der Zweifach-Boost-Spider nicht in DE erhältlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (4. Februar 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Das erste (BSA Tretlagergehäuse).
> Pass bei der Kurbel nur auf dass du ein Boost Kettenblatt erwischst...



Also auch für den 29er Aufbau zwingend erforderlich?



mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Thema "kompatible Kurbeln" ist mittlerweile mehrfach behandelt und es ist auch schon was von Raceface verlinkt.
> Ich habe von der Aeffect abgesehen, da der Zweifach-Boost-Spider nicht in DE erhältlich ist.



Mag ja der Fall sein, aber 37 Seiten hier durchzugehen bei beschissener SuFu ist einfach schlecht. So etwas kann man auch in einem extra thread mal im ersten Post anpinnen, sodass man Notwendige Infos zum Bike hat.


----------



## darkJST (4. Februar 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> beschissener SuFu


google: "Suchworte" site:www.mtb-news.de

Wobei es natürlich stark auf die Auswahl der Suchworte ankommt wie erfolgreich man ist

Boost-Kettenlinie brauchst auf jeden Fall da ja die HR-Nabe um 6 mm versetzt ist, hat übrigens bei normalen 2.4er Reifen den Vorteil, dass keine Dreckschmierung mehr entsteht. Bei mir schmierts momentan beim kleinsten Gang und Schlamm schön die Kette zu An allen MTBs.


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. Februar 2016)

Gibt es vergleichbare Rahmen 27,5+ auf ähnlichem Preisniveau? Herbst ist mir zu spät.


----------



## darkJST (4. Februar 2016)

Da das hier Last und nicht Leidville ist geh ich jetzt einfach mal vom genannten Monat Verzögerung aus, da wird irgendein Werker geschlafen haben, passiert in jedem Fertigungsbetrieb mal.


----------



## berkel (4. Februar 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Herbst ist mir zu spät.


Nicht dass ich hier falsch verstanden werde. Ich habe keine Ahnung wann die Rahmen kommen. Ich würde nur auch mit dem neuen Liefertermin Ende März / Anfang April nicht fest planen solange die Rahmen nichtmal geschweißt sind. Da können noch andere Probleme auftreten. Es gibt ja Leute die ihr altes Bike schon verkaufen bevor das neue da ist.


----------



## Biost0ne (4. Februar 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Also auch für den 29er Aufbau zwingend erforderlich?
> 
> 
> 
> Mag ja der Fall sein, aber 37 Seiten hier durchzugehen bei beschissener SuFu ist einfach schlecht. So etwas kann man auch in einem extra thread mal im ersten Post anpinnen, sodass man Notwendige Infos zum Bike hat.



Kann dich verstehen  die ersten 15 wird eh nur von Rohloff gebrabbelt...


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Möchte auch den Hope IS41 oben mit einem Reset unten kombinieren. Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht klappen sollte. Sind ja Standards.



Standards  ha HA, der war gut.

Ich verstehe das nicht, das is41 und is42 passen sollen???
Bei meinem Renner ist auch son IS Lager drin und das wird nur durch die Fase unten positioniert, aber beim Hope erkenne ich keine Fase?


----------



## RamonS (4. Februar 2016)

Die Atlas is doch ne DH Kurbel oder?! Ansonsten Turbine -> Aeffect...
Als Tretlagerstandart hab ich 73mm BSA raus gelesen


----------



## danchoize (4. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Passt der Hope IS41


Dan hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst für oben, unten nehm ich wieder Reset ..

Edit .. da war jemand mit  der gleiche Kombi schneller. Sehe auch nicht warum das nicht gehen sollte. Sowohl die Teife als auch der Durchmesser unterliegt dem Standard...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (4. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Renner ist auch son IS Lager drin und das wird nur durch die Fase unten positioniert, aber beim Hope erkenne ich keine Fase?


Die Fase wird durch den Ring unten gebildet der vor dem Lager reinkommt. (im Bild der untere schwarze Streifen)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Februar 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> naja,.....
> ...ändert es etwas für mich? Bisher jedenfalls nicht, zum jetzigen Stand sitze ich irgendwann Anfang 2016 auf einem Hardtail von Last.
> 
> Und dass du nun hier schon von "somit wirds dann eher Mitte März" sprichst..., das sind dann so Sachen die in Foren usw entstehen und da finde ich dann eher gut, wenn Last (oder andere Hersteller) keine weichen Parameter rausgibt, die sich verselbständigen.
> ...



Ohoh wer hätte das gedacht??? Das Forum weiß immer mehr!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Februar 2016)

was willste mir damit jetzt sagen?


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht, das is41 und is42 passen sollen???


Ich auch nicht! 
Last sagt ja auf der Homepage:


> IS 41 (IS42 will also fit, but it will not look as good as IS41)



Schaut man sich die Spezifikation zu IS an, sieht es wie folgt aus (Quelle Acros):





Nach meinem Verständnis würde das bedeuten, dass das IS41 Lager Spiel im Rahmen hat.


----------



## berkel (4. Februar 2016)

@HTWolfi 
Beim IS Standard werden die Radialkräfte über die Fase übertragen, nicht über den zylindrischen Teil der Bohrung. Die Größe der Bohrung ist daher prinzipiell nicht von Bedeutung.

Edit:
Zur Verdeutlichung des IS Prinzips eine Zeichnung von FSA: Orbit I Integrated OS
Die zylindrische Bohrung ist bei IS ohnehin größer als das Lager.


----------



## freetourer (4. Februar 2016)

Das Thema Steuersatz habe ich auch noch nicht abschließend beschlossen.

Die obere Schale vom CC baut mir etwas zu hoch, ausserdem habe ich mit dem CC40 nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Mmn müssten diese hier passen (wäre wohl auch dann meine Wahl wenn es der Rahmen bis zu mir schafft):

https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...atz-Oberteil-p34893/black-IS41-28-6-o6946441/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/EC44-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34912/black-EC44-40-o6945281/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (4. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Beim IS Standard werden die Radialkräfte über die Fase übertragen, nicht über den zylindrischen Teil der Bohrung. Die Größe der Bohrung ist daher prinzipiell nicht von Bedeutung.


Warum schreibt dann Parktool, beim IS42


> However, this standard is not interchangeable with the Integrated System described above.


Damit ist IS41 gemeint.

Bei FSA steht Folgendes:


> Integrated Headsets are similar to Internal with the exception that the bearing does not rest inside a bearing cup. The bearing is set directly into the headtube and usually does not require special press tool to install. *There are a few types of Integrated headsets, sometimes referred to as Cane Creek Standard, Campy Standard, or TH standard. It is important to measure the inside diameter of the headtube correctly in order to be certain the correct integrated headset is being used in the frame.*



Vielleicht kann ja von offizieller Seite @JF-LAST mal jemand zu dem Thema etwas sagen. Danke!


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...atz-Oberteil-p34893/black-IS41-28-6-o6946441/







hier erkennt man ja ganz gut, das an dem schwarzen ring die fase ist. dh das ding braucht man dann gar nicht, wenn die fase im rahmen ist. dann sollte der passen. ich hoffe die winkel der fasen sind wenigstens passend. da gabs beim renner noch den unterschied 35° zu 45°...
irgend eine der beiden war dann der campa standard


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Februar 2016)

Danke für die (leider schlechte) Info zum Stand der Lieferung. 

Aber schön zu sehen das die Qualitätskontrolle funktioniert.


----------



## rms69 (6. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Nunja, die Erfahrung lehrt, dass der angekündigte Liefertermin eines neu entwickelten Bikes idR nicht eingehalten wird. Es verlässt sich jetzt hoffentlich niemand darauf, dass die Rahmen Anfang April kommen. Ich gehe einfach von Herbst aus und wenn der Rahmen doch schon im Sommer kommt freue ich mich.



Deine Befürchtungen könnten wahr werden, denn...
http://www.spiegel.de/video/taiwan-erdbeben-laesst-hochhaus-in-tainan-einstuerzen-video-1647936.html


Alles Gute der betroffenen Bevölkerung!


----------



## Alumini (6. Februar 2016)

Und dort wurden in Heimarbeit Fahrradrahmen gelötet, oder was hat das mit dem Thread hier zu tun?


----------



## Biost0ne (9. Februar 2016)

Ist schon echt hart, das es zu solchen Verzögerungen kommt... 
Wirft die planung etwas übern haufe...

Ich würde aber auch sonst gern ein Prototypen nehmen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Februar 2016)

Erfahre es erst jetzt - schade, aber da kann man nichts dran ändern und erst recht nicht Last Bikes einen Vorwurf machen. Alles ok.

Nur eine Sache würde ich mir in Zukunft wünschen, gerne auch bei mehr Firmen: Den offiziellen Liefertermin auf 6 Wochen später ankündigen als es intern geplant ist. Denn:

Wenn es dann pünktlich kommt = win
Wenn es früher kommt = Doppel-Win


----------



## JF-LAST (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nochmal ein kleines Update zur aktuellen Situation bzw. zu Rückfragen die uns erreicht haben:

1) Das chinesische Neujahr (und die entsprechenden Ferien) ist in unserer Planung bereits berücksichtigt. Eine exakte Planung von Auslieferungsterminen ist momentan aber noch nicht möglich. Die jetzige Planung ist ohne Polster, unsere Ursprüngliche hatte ein kleines Polster.

2) Zum Zeitpunkt des Erdbeben war ich selbst gerade in Taiwan. Glücklicherweise ist nichts passiert und es sieht auch nicht so aus, als ob es einen Einfluss auf die Produktion/Logisik hat.

3) Steuersatz, es passen tatsächlich beide IS41 und IS42. Welche Größe der Steuersatzkappe (unterscheidet sich in der regel leicht zwischen den beiden Größen) einen schöneren Übergang zum Steuerrohr ergibt hängt von Steuersatzmodell ab.

4) Farbwechsel noch möglich? Ja, aber nur mit Einschränkungen: Von blau, grün und rot kann zu blau, grün, rot und schwarz, gewechselt werden. Alle anderen Wechsel gehen leider nicht, da die Vorbehandlungen für das Pulverbeschichten jeweils unterschiedlich sind und teilweise schon erfolgt sind. Wir können nur Änderungswünsche berücksichtigen, die bis nächsten Dienstag (16. Februar) bei uns eingegangen sind.

5) Größenänderungen noch möglich? Nein, leider nicht, da die Rohre schon zugeschnitten sind.

Beste Grüße
Jochen


----------



## berkel (9. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> 3) Steuersatz, es passen tatsächlich beide IS41 und IS42. Schöner ist der 42er, da der Steuersatzschalendurchmesser dann besser zum Steuerrohr passt.


Hm, das habt ihr leider auf eurer Homepage umgekehrt geschrieben: 





> IS 41 (IS42 will also fit, but it will not look as good as IS41)


 Ich habe daher einen IS 41 bestellt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Hm, das habt ihr leider auf eurer Homepage umgekehrt geschrieben:  Ich habe daher einen IS 41 bestellt.


Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (9. Februar 2016)

sehr gute Nachrichten 

So und wer bietet mir jetzt ein L Rahmen an ? wo die farbe noch auf schwarz getauscht wird ?
Denke M ist zu ungewohnt für mich


----------



## Epictetus (9. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte gerade aufjubeln, da habe ich realisiert dass bei mir nichts gewechselt werden kann.

Forever stealth rider


----------



## JF-LAST (9. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Hm, das habt ihr leider auf eurer Homepage umgekehrt geschrieben:  Ich habe daher einen IS 41 bestellt.


Hallo, ich habs gerade nochmal editiert, es hängt ja tatsächlich vom Steuersatzmodell ab. Nicht alle verwenden den gleichen Außendurchmesser. Es geht üblicherweise um 0,5 mm, 1 mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## rms69 (9. Februar 2016)

Na Na, Ihr werdet ja noch zu richtigen Kommunikationsprofis ;-)
Danke für die Vorort Info aus Taiwan.
Welchen Steuersatz bekommen nun die (Kickstarter) Besteller von Euch?
Den IS41 vom Shop, oder den, der besser zum Steuerrohr passt?


----------



## Alumini (9. Februar 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache würde ich mir in Zukunft wünschen, gerne auch bei mehr Firmen: Den offiziellen Liefertermin auf 6 Wochen später ankündigen als es intern geplant ist. Denn:
> 
> Wenn es dann pünktlich kommt = win
> Wenn es früher kommt = Doppel-Win


Jain. Wenn ich jetzt ein Rad kaufen möchte, und Rad A zu Termin x voraussichtlich lieferbar ist, und Rad B erst x+6, könnte das den Ausschlag zugunsten von A geben. Wobei ich Dir grundsätzlich (auch aus Herstellersicht) zustimme. Kann man mit 1-2 Wochen Puffer machen, und wird ja auch so gehandhabt. Irgendwann wird der Aufschlag zu groß. Am Ende ist eine frühzeitige, möglichst offene Kommunikation das A und O, nichts ist ärgerlicher als wenn Kunden nach dem angekündigten Termin nachfragen müssen, wo die Ware denn nun bleibt.


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Nicht alle verwenden den gleichen Außendurchmesser.



Der Außendurchmesser ist ja »nur« einen Optik Sache.
Der Innendurchmesser im Steuerrohr jedoch ein technischer Aspekt. Kann man wirklich ein kleines IS41 Lager in das große IS42 Steuerrohr legen. Das ist doch technisch nicht wirklich eine sauber Lösung. Warum gibt es da überhaupt zwei Standards?
Irgendwie kapiere ich es nicht.


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habs gerade nochmal editiert, es hängt ja tatsächlich vom Steuersatzmodell ab. Nicht alle verwenden den gleichen Außendurchmesser. Es geht üblicherweise um 0,5 mm, 1 mm im Durchmesser.


Wurde nicht auf Kickstarter oder so geschrieben, dass ihr von IS42 zu IS41 gewechselt seid? Ich habe daraufhin natürlich auch IS41 (CC40) bestellt. Gerade am Steuerrohr schaut man immer drauf, da wäre mir ein Versatz ein Dorn im Auge, wie ist es denn nun tatsächlich?!?

(Heller Hintergrund: Kickstarter, dunkler Hintergrund: Last-Homepage)


----------



## JF-LAST (9. Februar 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Na Na, Ihr werdet ja noch zu richtigen Kommunikationsprofis ;-)
> Danke für die Vorort Info aus Taiwan.
> Welchen Steuersatz bekommen nun die (Kickstarter) Besteller von Euch?
> Den IS41 vom Shop, oder den, der besser zum Steuerrohr passt?



Der Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz, den wir anbieten wird zum Steuerrohr bestmöglich passen. (Wenn sich Cane Creek an die eigenen Empfehlungen hält, denn dieses Maß ist nicht standardisiert. Wer aber ein 46er respektive 45er Steuerrohr empfiehlt, der baut dann hoffentlich auch die passende obere Steuersatzsachale dazu...)


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2016)

Ist doch egal, ob IS41 oder 42, da oberes Lager und die Kraft eh durch die Fase übertragen wird (Auflagefläche) und nicht durch die Außenflächen. Wenn das Lager richtig vorgespannt ist, macht der kleine Spalt bei IS41 also nix. Für mich sind die 0,5 mm Spalt im Rahmen der erlebten Toleranz. ich habe u.a. Lager an Bikes, die aus der Schale herausfallen (unteres Lager!!!) und auch mit Lagerkleber nicht halten, andere sind sau-fest eingepresst, so dass sie sogar relativ schwer drehen. Bei keinem der Lager stellt sich vorzeitiger Verschleiß ein, noch merkt man irgendwas beim Lenken oder hat Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (9. Februar 2016)

Naja, da bin ich schon eher bei HTWolfi und Imkreisdreher, denn immerhin gibt es laut cane creek
https://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/headsets/PDFs/canecreek-shis-poster.pdf
Genaue Toleranzen beim Innendurchmesser:

Bei IS41 Innendurchmesser 41.10 bis 41.20 (bei empfohlenen Aussendurchmesser 55mm)
Und bei IS42 Innendurchmesser 41.95 bis 42.05 (bei empfohlenen Aussendurchmesser 56mm)

Welchen Innendurchmesser hat den nun das Steuerrohr oben?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Februar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Jain. Wenn ich jetzt ein Rad kaufen möchte, und Rad A zu Termin x voraussichtlich lieferbar ist, und Rad B erst x+6, könnte das den Ausschlag zugunsten von A geben.


Stimmt. Auch wieder wahr...


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Der Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz, den wir anbieten wird zum Steuerrohr bestmöglich passen. (Wenn sich Cane Creek an die eigenen Empfehlungen hält, denn dieses Maß ist nicht standardisiert. Wer aber ein 46er Steuerrohr empfiehlt, der baut dann hoffentlich auch die passende obere Steuersatzsachale dazu...)





rms69 schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich schon eher bei HTWolfi und Imkreisdreher, denn immerhin gibt es laut cane creek
> https://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/headsets/PDFs/canecreek-shis-poster.pdf
> Genaue Toleranzen beim Innendurchmesser:
> 
> ...






@JF-LAST Der IS41 ist eben nicht für 46mm Außendurchmesser gedacht sondern für 45mm. ein halber Millimeter hat auch nichts mehr mit Toleranz zu tun. Ebenso beachte man den Innendurchmesser.


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Februar 2016)

Die Spezifikation ist eindeutig! Entweder das Steuerrohr ist IS41 oder IS42 – ein und gibt es nicht.
Kann man das nicht einfach mal ausmessen oder sich die Info aus Fernost zuschicken lassen und hier rein stellen, damit das Thema endlich mal vom Tisch ist.

Falls der falsche Steuersatz kommt, dann schick ich diesen zurück. Würde dann für beide Seiten Mehraufwand bedeuten, den es eigentlich nicht braucht.


----------



## rms69 (9. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Der Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz, den wir anbieten wird zum Steuerrohr bestmöglich passen. (Wenn sich Cane Creek an die eigenen Empfehlungen hält, denn dieses Maß ist nicht standardisiert. Wer aber ein 46er Steuerrohr empfiehlt, der baut dann hoffentlich auch die passende obere Steuersatzsachale dazu...)



Und jetzt versteh ich gar nix mehr: seit wann hat ein integrierter Steuersatz (IS41 oder IS42) eine Steuersatzschale? Oder meinst du die Staubkappe?


----------



## JF-LAST (9. Februar 2016)

Der *Steuerrohraußendurchmesser *beim FFWD oben beträgt 45 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (9. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Der *Steuerrohraußendurchmesser *beim FFWD oben beträgt 45 mm.



Heisst, nach den obigen Angaben, das IS42 Lager passt doch nicht???


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2016)

Kann man den Steuersatz noch stornieren?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Der *Steuerrohraußendurchmesser *beim FFWD oben beträgt 45 mm.


Ist das Innenmaß vom oberen Steuerrohr jetzt *IS41* oder *IS42*?
Wenn ihr schon so Probleme habt, den Steuersatzstandard zu benennen, dann bin ich mal gespannt was ich da eingekauft habe.


----------



## Epictetus (9. Februar 2016)

Wtf is happening here?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage zum Steuersatz an die, welche scheinbar ein Verständnisproblem haben: warum kauft ihr nicht einfach mit dem Rahmen den von Last angebotenen CC40 direkt mit?


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage an @schulte69 , hast du die letzten Seiten gelesen? Last hatte sich widersprechende Aussagen gemacht, da sollte man ein Verständnisproblem haben. Zum CC40: Die Lagerlebensdauer der 40er ist nach den Erfahrungen vieler nicht besonders hoch, um da einen besseren verbauen zu können, muss man selbstverständlich wissen, welche Maße der Rahmen hat.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2016)

unten passt dann der Reset Flatstack 9 für tapered Gabeln, oder?

EC44/40


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Februar 2016)

Lieber imkreisdreher, ich habe die letzten Seiten gelesen, sonst wäre meine Frage wohl nicht aufgekommen, oder was meinst du?! Von Problemen habe ich bisher nicht gehört , ist ja interessant. 
Woher stammen denn diese Erfahrungen?


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Steuersatz an die, welche scheinbar ein Verständnisproblem haben: warum kauft ihr nicht einfach mit dem Rahmen den von Last angebotenen CC40 direkt mit?


Last verkauft den Cane Creek 40 head set (EC44/*IS41*) in Verbindung mit dem FFW. Allerdings steht bei der Frame Spec »*IS42* will also fit«.
Folglich kann das *Steuerrohr oben* nur dem *IS42* Standard entsprechen.

Ich hab mal bei Acros angefragt, ob man ein IS41 Oberteil in einem IS42 Rahmen fahren kann.
Die Aussage ist relativ klar und eigentlich erwartbar.


> … dies solltest du so nicht fahren da das Lager des IS41 kleiner ist.
> Dies kann in dem Steuerrohr für hohes Spiel sorgen, da dies nicht genau fixiert wird.



Zwischen der Anfrage und Rückmeldung sind gerade mal zwei Stunden vergangen. So geht Service. 


Wie weiter oben schon mal zitiert, hier noch mal das was Parktool schreibt.


> There are different standards within this integrated-angular contact family, and these are not interchangeable.


----------



## berkel (10. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal bei Acros angefragt, ob man ein IS41 Oberteil in einem IS42 Rahmen fahren kann.
> 
> 
> > … dies solltest du so nicht fahren da das Lager des IS41 kleiner ist.
> ...


Wobei die Aussage zum Spiel Quatsch ist. Ein IS41 Lager hat 41mm Außendurchmesser, die Steuerrohrbohrung 41,2mm (das Spiel wäre eh zu groß; ob 2/10mm oder 2mm). Die Zentrierung und Abstützung erfolgt auf der 45° Fase. Ein kleineres Lager sitzt einfach tiefer und hier könnte sich ein Problem ergeben -> Abstand/Höhe der Abdeckkappe müsste mit Passcheiben ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Wobei die Aussage zum Spiel Quatsch ist.


Quatsch ist ja wohl eher, einen IS41 Steuersatz in ein IS42 Steuerrohr zu verbauen und den tatsächlichen IS42 Standard in der Frame Spec als IS41 anzugeben.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Februar 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Lieber imkreisdreher, ich habe die letzten Seiten gelesen, sonst wäre meine Frage wohl nicht aufgekommen, oder was meinst du?! Von Problemen habe ich bisher nicht gehört , ist ja interessant.
> Woher stammen denn diese Erfahrungen?


Diese Berichte tauchen immer wieder in Foren auf. Einen Beleg bleibe ich schuldig, dafür habe ich keine Zeit.
Eben gerade weil Last einen bestimmten Steuersatz mit verkauft und trotzdem äußerst missverständliche und sich teilweise auch widersprechende Angaben publiziert, wäre es schlicht und ergreifend dumm, dem nicht nach zu gehen. (Will ich dir nicht unterstellen, ist meine persönliche Meinung)


Edit: 

Die Angabe, um welchen Steuersatzstandart es sich nun tatsächlich handelt steht noch aus. @JF-LAST , bitte um Richtigstellung.


----------



## MalcolmX (10. Februar 2016)

Für mich liest es sich als wäre es ein IS42 Standard, aber mit nur 45mm Aussendurchmesser statt 46mm...


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Februar 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Für mich liest es sich als wäre es ein IS42 Standard, aber mit nur 45mm Aussendurchmesser statt 46mm...



Haha, ein IS41+


----------



## berkel (10. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Quatsch ist ja wohl eher, einen IS41 Steuersatz in ein IS42 Steuerrohr zu verbauen und den tatsächlichen IS42 Standard in der Frame Spec als IS41 anzugeben.


Ich halte das auch für fragwürdig. Ich frage mich vor allem warum man oben nicht ZS44 verwendet hat.


----------



## danchoize (10. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich halte das auch für fragwürdig. Ich frage mich vor allem warum man oben nicht ZS44 verwendet hat.


Dann wäre ja der Innendurchmesser fast der jetzige Aussendurchmesser
Das dicke Rohr sieht halt nicht an jedem Rahmen elegant aus. 
An meinen Cotic zB. Sieht es okay aus weil ein viel massiveres Oberrohr verbaut ist.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Februar 2016)

Oh je, ihr macht hier ein Fass auf wegen einer Kugellagerfassung. Hoffentlich sind bald die Rahmen da...


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2016)

Nix is blöder, als den Rahmen da zu haben und wegen irgendeiner Kleinigkeit net losfahren zu können...

Und ein ggf. nicht perfekt funktionierendes Steuerlager wär sowas!

Oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Februar 2016)

jo, da gebe ich dir Recht, deshalb nehme ich einfach den von Last verkauften mit dazu und fertig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JF-LAST (10. Februar 2016)

Liebe Diskutanten,

ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich mit dieser Erläuterrung noch mehr Fragen aufwerfe, oder euch beruhige. Dennoch will ich versuchen einige Details zu erklären, wissentlich, dass es weder eine abschließende, noch eine unmissverständliche Erklärungsmöglichkeit gibt. 

1) Steuersatzstandards

Es gibt einige gebräuchliche Standards, kein Standard ist jedoch allgemeinverbindlich festgelegt: Es gibt keinen Normungsausschuss wie z.B. beim DIN. Und auch an die DIN, ISO oder ASTM muss man sich nicht halten. Einige Steuersatzhersteller veröffentlichen Zeichnungen aus denen die Anforderungen an Steuerrohre (teilweise) hervorgehen. Manche Maße in diesen Zeichnungen muss man wirklich einhalten um die Funktionalität zu gewährleisten, andere nicht. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit zum Beispiel oft dickere Steuerrohre realisiert um die Steuersatzschalen sicher und fest einpressen zu können und ein Ausschlagen über längere Zeiträume zu verhindern.

2) Warum IS41 und IS42?

Unsere Absicht ist es mit dem vorliegenden Steuerrohr eine möglichst große Bandbreite an Steuersätzen nutzbar zu machen - und somit im Bedarfsfalle die schnelle Ersatzteilversorgung zu gewährleisten. Deshalb wurde eine Form gewählt, bei der IS41 und IS42 Steuersätze passen. Bestellt sich jemand aus Versehen das falsche Maß, so funktioniert es trotzdem. Das obere Lager des Cane Creek IS41 (den wir verkaufen) ist baugleich mit dem Lager des Cane Creek ZS44. Dies ist ein sehr verbreitetes Maß und somit gut als Ersatzteil zu bekommen.

3) Warum verwenden wir den IS41 (üblichen) Außendurchmesser?

Bei unserem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Stahlrahmen. Folgten wir den Empfehlungen der Steuersatzhersteller für den Außendurchmesser, so ergäben sich unnötig schwere und deutlich überdimensionierte Steuerrohre.
Der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohres ist so groß gearbeitet, dass auch der IS42 passt. Das Lager sitzt bei dieser Bauform (IS) stets auf dem Konus und der Außenumfang ist frei. In unserer Ausführungsvariante ist der Luftspalt zwischen Steuerrohr und Lagerschale etwas größer, was aber nicht schadet. 

Beste Grüße
Jochen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Liebe Diskutanten,
> 
> ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich mit dieser Erläuterrung noch mehr Fragen aufwerfe, oder euch beruhige. Dennoch will ich versuchen einige Details zu erklären, wissentlich, dass es weder eine abschließende, noch eine unmissverständliche Erklärungsmöglichkeit gibt.
> 
> ...




Der Satz, der Innendurchmesser beträgt 42 Plus/Minus 0,05mm hätte auch gereicht.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2016)

Wobei die lange Antwort auch noch so undursichtig ist, das ich einfach mal behaupte ihr kennt das genaue Maß selber garnicht.
Und die Belastung bei nicht genau passender Außenschale ist aufs Lager sicherlich höher, auch wenn sie durch die Fase auf Spielfreiheit eingestellt wird.
Besonders bei den minderwertigen Lagern die CC verwendet wird sowas zum Nachteil.

G.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Februar 2016)

Ein Screenshot der technischen Zeichnung oder einfach die Maßangaben, die der Hersteller bekommen hat, würde das alles klären. Bis jetzt ist nur der Außendurchmesser des Steuerrohres bekannt und das man die Lager von IS41 und IS42 rein stopfen kann. Mit Maßen kann man dann ziemlich exakt feststellen, ob und wie gut der Steuersatz passt.
"Luftspalt zwischen Steuerrohr und Lagerschale etwas größer" Lageraußenring oder Steuersatzdeckel?
Und was ist Standardized Headset Identification System (S.H.I.S.)? Da hat man sich doch auf Maße geeinigt...?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Februar 2016)

42er Innendurchmesser und 41er Außendurchmesser. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Über Sinn und Unsinn könnt ihr ewig diskutieren aber nichts mehr ändern. So what?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (10. Februar 2016)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> 42er Innendurchmesser und 41er Außendurchmesser. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Über Sinn und Unsinn könnt ihr ewig diskutieren aber nichts mehr ändern. So what?



Der Innendurchmesser ist größer wie der Aussendurchmesser? ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Der Innendurchmesser ist größer wie der Aussendurchmesser? ​



Genau...und was ist daran jetzt net zu verstehen 

G.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. Februar 2016)

Nein. Aber die Wandstärken und Außendurchmesser der Steuerrohre werden auf Alu ausgelegt sein und bei Stahl sind die einfach dünner. Daher der Innendurchmesser vom 42er und der Außendurchmesser vom 41er.

Im Grunde wurde beim 41er 0,5mm Wandstärke von innen weggenommen.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2016)

Und erneut muss ich den Kopf schütteln,
warum nicht einfach ein durchgängiges 44mm Steuerrohr verbaut wurde.

Das wäre zu einfach gewesen, oder?


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Februar 2016)

Dann ist die Sache für mich klar, der Cane Creek IS41 wird bei Last storniert.
Ich werde keinen IS41 Steuersatz in ein IS42 Steuerrohr verbauen – tut mir leid.


----------



## Epictetus (10. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht hol ich mir auch einfach das Primal....


----------



## hasardeur (10. Februar 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Vielleicht hol ich mir auch einfach das Primal....



Mach mal. Ich habe zwei Dartmoor hier, ein Hornet und ein Primal. Die Qualität, die ich vom Last erwarte, ist unerreichbar für Dartmoor. Allein die Zugführungen durch den Rahmen, ein Graus. Die Rahmen sind für den Preis klasse, aber eine ganz andere Nummer. Mal abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Geo und dem Material.


----------



## christian1994 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich vertraue Last jetzt einfach mal soweit dass sie wissen was sie tun auch wenn die Website ein bisschen widersprüchlich ist.
( product info: the FASTFORWARD uses an internal IS42/28.6/H9/K type top assembly and an external cup type EC44/40/H12/K bottom assembly /		 frame spec: IS 41 (IS42 will also fit, but it will not look as good as IS41 )


----------



## C.Hill (10. Februar 2016)

können wir hier vielleicht mal das Thema wechseln. Wer es jetzt noch nicht begriffen hat, stiftet nur noch mehr Verwirrung.

Hat schon jemand erfolgreich das Hinterrad dezentriert ohne die Speichen zu wechseln? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. Februar 2016)

Mir egal,ich freue mich auf den Rahmen 
Schade das es Verzögerungen gibt,hat man zu viel Zeit zum Nachdenken ........


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Februar 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> können wir hier vielleicht mal das Thema wechseln. Wer es jetzt noch nicht begriffen hat, stiftet nur noch mehr Verwirrung.



Kaum wird etwas mal etwas genauer diskutiert und hinterfragt, muss man das Thema wechseln? Ne, das sehe ich bis zur eindeutigen Klärung anders. @JF-LAST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (10. Februar 2016)

Man hätte ja auch einfach oben ZS44 machen können. Aber wäre wohl zu einfach und zu eindeutig gewesen. Naja, nicht meine Baustelle.


----------



## C.Hill (10. Februar 2016)

was willst du denn noch hören. Die haben ein Rohr 45mm Außendurchmesser genommen, dieses auf 42mm ausgedreht. Geht weil Stahl und nicht Alu. Schon passen beide Lager rein, weil die sich IMMER über den Konus zentrieren bzw. die Kräfte verteilen und immer am Durchmesser Siel haben. Oder Hast du so ein Lager schon mal eingepresst? Axial geht's wohl beides.

Themawechsel, weil nix neues mehr rum kommt und es noch andere interessante Dinge gibt. Nicht falsch verstehen...


----------



## jan84 (10. Februar 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Vielleicht hol ich mir auch einfach das Primal....


Hab da nen Rahmen im Bikemarkt, sogar mit Steuersatz .


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Februar 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> was willst du denn noch hören. Die haben ein Rohr 45mm Außendurchmesser genommen, dieses auf 42mm ausgedreht. Geht weil Stahl und nicht Alu. Schon passen beide Lager rein, weil die sich IMMER über den Konus zentrieren bzw. die Kräfte verteilen und immer am Durchmesser Siel haben. Oder Hast du so ein Lager schon mal eingepresst? Axial geht's wohl beides.
> 
> Themawechsel, weil nix neues mehr rum kommt und es noch andere interessante Dinge gibt. Nicht falsch verstehen...



Lager IS41: A:41mm / I:30,2mm / H:6,3mm / 45°
Lager IS42: A:41,8mm / I:30,1mm / H:8mm / 45°

Maße nicht 1/10mm-genau, allerdings stellt sich dann die Frage, warum ist das IS42 Lager höher?

Aber ich seh schon, das wird eben ein Überraschungsei. Ich versuche es zwar zu schütteln, aber kann leider nichts hören... daher stimme ich dir bezüglich dem Themawechsel zu.

Wie sind eure Laufräder geplant/aufgebaut?


----------



## Alumini (10. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und erneut muss ich den Kopf schütteln, warum nicht einfach ein durchgängiges 44mm Steuerrohr verbaut wurde.


Weil's bei schlanken Stahlrohren scheiße aussieht.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Weil's bei schlanken Stahlrohren scheiße aussieht.



Das halt ich für ein Gerücht!

Vor allem wird das IS42 Rohr mit 45 mm Aussen nur ca. 1 mm schlanker sein.
Wir sprechen hier von Stahl, nicht vergessen!

Bei meinem Genesis hatte das Steuerrohr eine Wandstärke von ca. 1 mm.

Damit wäre es aussen 46 mm.

Jetzt sag du mir blos, das du da einen Unterschied zu 45 mm siehst?


----------



## berkel (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Steuersatz-Situation mit Token IS41 und IS42 Steuersätzen zu zeichnen (siehe Anhang). Danach ist es im Prinzip egal welche Variante man nimmt.


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Steuersatz-Situation mit Token IS41 und IS42 Steuersätzen zu zeichnen (siehe Anhang). Danach ist es im Prinzip egal welche Variante man nimmt.


Fast schade um die schöne Diskussion........ 

Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Februar 2016)

Wobei es ja offensichtlich so ist, dass die Kappen beim Cane Creek IS41 und IS42 gleich sind.






Von Acros hab ich die Info, dass sich deren Oberteile IS41 bzw. IS42 nur durch das Lager unterscheiden, was auch so in deren Stücklisten steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (11. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Jetzt sag du mir blos, das du da einen Unterschied zu 45 mm siehst?


Der Unterschied zwischen 42 und 44 Innendurchmesser ist auch im Außendurchmesser 2mm (bei gleichbleibender Wandstärke). Und ja, ich bin mir relativ sicher, den Unterschied zwischen "zulaufend" und "gerade" zu erkennen. Genesis geht übrigens aktuell von HT44 auf tapered, vielleicht siehst Du da ja auch einen Unterschied. ;-). Beim FF sieht das zulaufende Steuerrohr richtig schön aus, was sonst auch nicht immer der Fall sein muss. Jetzt zieh Dir eine gerade Linie nach oben oder halt Dir ne Coladose davor...
Ja, ist Geschmacksache. 




berkel schrieb:


> Danach ist es im Prinzip egal welche Variante man nimmt.


Du behauptest also quasi, der Hersteller hätte gewusst, was er da macht/behauptet? Soweit kommt's noch...


----------



## imkreisdreher (11. Februar 2016)

Ist dann auch der Abstand der beiden Fasen vertikal gleich? Weil ja sonst beim gleichen Deckel das IS42 etwa 2mm höher baut.


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen 42 und 44 Innendurchmesser ist auch im Außendurchmesser 2mm (bei gleichbleibender Wandstärke).


Das Rohr soll aber nach Aussage von Last nicht 44 (also die internen 42 mm plus 2 mm Wanddicke) sein, sondern 46 mm. und das ist eigentlich 44 + 2 mm.

was auch immer...ich nutze das Rad.
und ob das Steuerrohr jetzt gerade 46 mm oder breiter oder was auch immer is,
is mir doch eher Wumpe. vor allem bei einem kurzen Steuerrohr 

PS: nur weil es am Prototyp so aussah,
würde ich nicht meinen Arsch darauf setzten,
das es in der Serie auch so aussieht...

Das lehrt uns die Bikegeschichte...it aint over ´till the fat lady sings.


----------



## imkreisdreher (11. Februar 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Der *Steuerrohraußendurchmesser *beim FFWD oben beträgt 45 mm.





der-gute schrieb:


> Das Rohr soll aber nach Aussage von Last nicht 44 (also die internen 42 mm plus 2 mm Wanddicke) sein, sondern 46 mm. und das ist eigentlich 44 + 2 mm.



Nein 45mm, siehe oben.


----------



## Tobiwan (11. Februar 2016)

Winterdepressionen, oder?
Jungs, raus auf Eure Räder und fahren. Vielleicht könnt Ihr dann über Eure zehntel Millimeter Steuersatz-Diskussionen wieder lachen. Morgen solls super Wetter werden - da ruft der Hometrail!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2016)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Winterdepressionen, oder?
> Jungs, raus auf Eure Räder und fahren. Vielleicht könnt Ihr dann über Eure zehntel Millimeter Steuersatz-Diskussionen wieder lachen. Morgen solls super Wetter werden - da ruft der Hometrail!



Es ist eine 1mm Diskussion, du verharmlost das Problem schon wieder  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (12. Februar 2016)

NEEEIIINNN - 1 ganzer Millimeter - das sind ja 10 zehntel Millimeter. Prozentual sprechen wir von einer Abweichung von sicher 900% oder mehr!!! Für mich unfaßbar wie so etwas passieren konnte. Der Rahmen ist damit unfahrbar auch wenn es technisch möglich sein sollte. Ich geb mein Rad zurück..... hahahhhaaa!

Ich zwinker zur Sicherheit noch dazu
 zwinker


----------



## Alumini (12. Februar 2016)

Ich möchte daher schließen mit ausgewählten Zitaten zweier bekannter Persönlichkeiten aus diesem Forum:
"Du hast gar nichts verstanden "
sowie
"...sinnlos, so sinnlos..."


----------



## der-gute (12. Februar 2016)

ob unsere PMS-like-Diskussion Last dazu bewegt, den Taiwanesen Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen...

man sieht ja, was in dieser Testosteron geschwängerten Höhle so passiert


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2016)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> NEEEIIINNN - 1 ganzer Millimeter - das sind ja 10 zehntel Millimeter. Prozentual sprechen wir von einer Abweichung von sicher 900% oder mehr!!! Für mich unfaßbar wie so etwas passieren konnte. Der Rahmen ist damit unfahrbar auch wenn es technisch möglich sein sollte. Ich geb mein Rad zurück..... hahahhhaaa!
> 
> Ich zwinker zur Sicherheit noch dazu
> zwinker



Bei einem durchgehenden 1.5 Gabelschaft würd ich dass evtl. auch noch mit einem Zwinkern abtun. Aber ein Taperedschaft verbiegt sich schon in einem Umfang, das mir die Abstützung nur an der Fase zu wenig wäre. Besonders bei genau der Art von windigen Lagern.

Wer auch nur Forststraße fährt und sein Rad zB. solchen Leuten wie dem HtWolfi nicht verleiht, dem kann das natürlich auch alles egal sein 

G.


----------



## berkel (12. Februar 2016)

Glücklicherweise will ich mit dem Ding nur auf dem Radweg zur Arbeit fahren. Da brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen mit dem IS41 machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2016)

Na ein Streifen aus der Coladose tuts doch zur Not.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Februar 2016)

1) Warum 30,9 mm und 31,6 mm?

Unsere Absicht ist es mit dem vorliegenden Sattelrohr eine möglichst große Bandbreite an Sattelstützen nutzbar zu machen - und somit im Bedarfsfalle die schnelle Ersatzteilversorgung zu gewährleisten. Deshalb wurde eine Form gewählt, bei der 30,9 mm und 31,6 mm Sattelstützen passen. Bestellt sich jemand aus Versehen das falsche Maß, so funktioniert es trotzdem.

2) Warum verwenden wir 30,9 mm?

Bei unserem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Stahlrahmen. Der etwas dünner Sattelstützendurchmesser passt optisch besser zu den ebenfalls schlanken Rahmenrohren. Nahezu alle aktuell am Markt verfügbaren Schnellspanner erreichen eine ausreichend hohe Klemmkraft um die Sattelstütze trotzdem sicher im Sattelrohr zu klemmen. Die Stütze wird spielfrei fixiert, ein Rutschen ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 462526
> 
> 1) Warum 30,9 mm und 31,6 mm?
> 
> ...


WTF....?
Nja, hab eh schon 31,6 gekauft.
Was ist denn noch multikompatibel? Tretlager geht auch PF? Hinterbau nimmt auch 142? Weil Stahl ist biegsam?


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2016)

ja WTF?!...

So langsam bin ich echt gespannt, was dann bei mir ankommt... wie soll denn 30,9 und 31,6 passen? Wenn 31,6 passt, dann muss das Rohr
ja für 30,9 ordentlich zusammen gedrückt werden... Also dann passt bestimmt auch 27,2...

Edit:

Wo hast du die Info her @cxfahrer ?
Ich habe auf der Homepage folgendes gefunden, also alles cool. @Last: Entschuldigung, ich nehms zurück.


----------



## der-gute (12. Februar 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Info her @cxfahrer ?



Fließend Ironisch sprichst du jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Fließend Ironisch sprichst du jedenfalls nicht...


Was geht denn bei Dir ab. Es geht hier um ein Fahrrad, Ironieübungen gehören eher nicht hierher.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2016)

Späßle  gmacht, gelle..? Passiert ja sonst nix...


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Späßle  gmacht, gelle..? Passiert ja sonst nix...



also gut   (wobei ich so etwas durchaus auch für möglich gehalten hätte...)


Edit: Können ja mal ne kleine Umfrage starten, welche Gabeln ihr und warum eingeplant habt...
Bei mir wurde es die 29" Boost-Pike... mit 150mm, da ich noch eine 26"er habe und im Ernstfall Dichtungen tauschen könnte und den kleinen Service schon im Schlaf beherrsche.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2016)

Entsteht hier langsam ein Parallel-KTWRsum?


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2016)

Watn Ding?


----------



## Alumini (12. Februar 2016)

Ach, schon gut.


----------



## Jokkl (12. Februar 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> können wir hier vielleicht mal das Thema wechseln. Wer es jetzt noch nicht begriffen hat, stiftet nur noch mehr Verwirrung.
> 
> Hat schon jemand erfolgreich das Hinterrad dezentriert ohne die Speichen zu wechseln? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Das würde mich auch interessieren, Laufräder habe ich schon (Steuersatz noch nicht )

Noch ein anderes Thema: ich würde ggf. mein schwarzes L gegen ein grünes L tauschen. Dieser Farbwechsel geht ja leider nicht mehr. Wenn also jmd. in die Gegenrichtung wechseln möchte, bitte melden!


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Februar 2016)

Hab alles außer Rahmen


----------



## Der Toni (12. Februar 2016)

Ich auch  

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (12. Februar 2016)

Habe jetzt auch alles ausser Rahmen und Gabel  gibt jemand sein L ab, mit steuersatz und Co ?

Gabel wirds die Neue Manitou Magnum


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2016)

Ist die Magnum nicht etwas zu kurz? Ich habe mir für die Pike sogar schon einen 150 mm AirShaft geholt, weil ich eher in die andere Richtung probieren möchte.


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Februar 2016)

Ich probiere erstmal 140mm ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Februar 2016)

140er Pike RC aus stumpi evo --- weil preislich sehr attraktiv, daher aber kein boost weiß jmd ob in der "normalen" 29er pike die 2.8er nobby nic 650b+ noch passen würden???

Laufräder: xm481 auf dt350 (26 euro für hinten und vorn) mit revos| vorne Butcher control, hinten slaughter Grid

Der Rest wird schwarz  Aufkleber kommen alle ab und nervige labels werden ein Rendezvous mit Aceton haben...


----------



## der-gute (12. Februar 2016)

Bin gespannt, wie viele der aktuelle hier vertretenen Protagonisten mit fettest möglicher Gabel und allerlei Formula-One Schnickschnack, dem Teil dann in der Realität wirklich die Sporen geben...


----------



## Der Toni (12. Februar 2016)

Ich habe  eine 150er pike fürs FF. Das probier ich erst mal. Wenn es sich damit nicht gut fährt, kann ich immer noch auf 140 runter traveln. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Februar 2016)

29" oder 650b oder plus ?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie viele der aktuelle hier vertretenen Protagonisten mit fettest möglicher Gabel und allerlei Formula-One Schnickschnack, dem Teil dann in der Realität wirklich die Sporen geben...



Schlanker gabeln gabs aber auch nur für mehr Geld...

Ich fahr eh lieber langsam, dann dauert der trail länger.........


----------



## Bench (12. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ich fahr eh lieber langsam, dann dauert der trail länger...


geil, geil, geil, den muss ich mir merken, wenn meine Kumpels wieder sagen, dass ich viiieeel langsamer mit dem BigWig bin, als die mit ihren Speci Enduros 

Das BigWig hat übrigens ein ZS44 gerades Steuerrohr aus Stahl. Könnt ja mal in meine Fotos schauen, wie blöd das aussieht. Also mir ist noch keine Coladose aufgefallen. Dafür ist die Steuersatzauswahl ziemlich einfach


----------



## C.Hill (13. Februar 2016)

Ich probiers erst mal mit ner 29" Manitou Minute Pro (140mm). Wird sonst auch ein eher gemäßigter Aufbau.

Die Magnum hatte ich zuerst auch im Kopf. Ist mir aber deutlich zu teuer. Technisch identisch zur Mattoc, aber ohne Grund gute 200€ mehr. Da mach ich nicht mit.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Februar 2016)

Ne, ernsthaft, ich hätte eigentlich eher gern weniger FW gehabt - auch da ich eh schon befürchte dass ich(mit vorhandenen teilen) die Front nicht tief genug bekomme - ich kanns anhand der geodaten grad nicht einschätzen tendenziell nimmt der stack beim HT ja ab im sag...
Das Cockpit auf richtiger Höhe ist mir jedenfalls wichtiger als 2 cm FW!

Noch ne frage zum Offset der Pike:
Sind da Unterschiede beim fahren spürbar - also allgemein, ha da jmd erfahrung?

Theoretisch hätte  ich ja eigentlich lieber den großen Offset bei der geo....


----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie viele der aktuelle hier vertretenen Protagonisten mit fettest möglicher Gabel und allerlei Formula-One Schnickschnack, dem Teil dann in der Realität wirklich die Sporen geben...



Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier jeder Ansatz immer gleich zerredet und auf die Fahrkünsten zurückgeführt werden muss. Ich fahre eh schlechter, als Ihr alle. Dafür habe ich den Längsten.


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier jeder Ansatz immer gleich zerredet und auf die Fahrkünsten zurückgeführt werden muss. Ich fahre eh schlechter, als Ihr alle. Dafür habe ich den Längsten.



Warum sollte man ein HARDTAIL denn  mit mehr als dem empfohlenen Federweg aufbauen?
Ausser man erhofft sich für eine spezielle Aufgabe eine bessere Funktion.
Vor allem bei schon vorhandenem 64° LW...

Ich erinnere mich da z.B. an Alex Komposters 301MK3 mit 180mm Totem.
(OK, das is ein Hardtail plus




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Sind da Unterschiede beim fahren spürbar - also allgemein, ha da jmd erfahrung?
> Theoretisch hätte  ich ja eigentlich lieber den großen Offset bei der geo....



wie es die Marktlage so will, hab ich beide (46 und 51mm) Pike SA 140 mm zu Hause bereit stehen,
leider noch kein FF zum testen. eine weiss, eine schwarz. lief mir so zu


----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2016)

Laut LAST ist der Rahmen für 140-150 mm ausgelegt. Wo ist also bitte das Problem?


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2016)

Laut Last ist der Rahmen für 140 mm geschnitten, 150 mm passen maximal hinein.

Problem? Keins. Nur Beobachtung...


----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2016)

Das könne wir jetzt gern noch weiter treiben 

In den Rahmen würde theoretisch auch ein Boxxer passen.

Last hat den Rahmen für 140 mm entworfen, 150 würden aber auch gehen. So zumindest meine Lesart. Am Ende geht es, abzüglich 25% SAG um 7,5 mm mehr Bauhöhe. Das sollte für die Gesamtgeometrie also etwa den selben Effekt haben, wie ein 650B HR und ein 29" VR, was wiederum ein hier sehr etablierter und akzeptierter Aufbau zu sein scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2016)

na dann los.


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Februar 2016)

Mir kommt eine MZ 44 Micro Ti dingsbums hinein, 140mm und fahrbare Absenkung auf 110mm. Dann wird beides gefahren/verglichen. Mit 26" reichen mir 130mm FW am Hardtail völlig.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Februar 2016)

[QUOTE="der-gute, post: 13586670, member: 106919]

wie es die Marktlage so will, hab ich beide (46 und 51mm) Pike SA 140 mm zu Hause bereit stehen,
leider noch kein FF zum testen. eine weiss, eine schwarz. lief mir so zu [/QUOTE]


Da bin ich mal gespannt... Jeweils 140 mm?


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2016)

Ja. 
Einmal schwarz, 51 mm und RCT3
Einmal weiss, 46 mm und RC


----------



## schlonser (14. Februar 2016)

Holla, hier gings ja teilweise hoch her...
Gut dass ich mein altes Bike schon verkauft habe, shit happens. Hab ich mehr Zeit mit den Kindern zum fahren oder mich um deren bikes zu kümmern.
Und da es hier endlich mal um geilen Kram zum dranbauen geht:


----------



## schlonser (14. Februar 2016)

So, noch passend Vorbau und Flaschenhalter ( extra in Japan bestellt, darf man gar keinem erzählen, wir sind mindestens so schlimm wie Dackelzüchter ... "Alles für...)


----------



## mawe (14. Februar 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> So, noch passend Vorbau und Flaschenhalter ...



Flaschenhalter? Ich hatte gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass einer montiert werden kann.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F mit Tapatalk


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Februar 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter? Ich hatte gar nicht auf dem Schirm, dass einer montiert werden kann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F mit Tapatalk



Geht ja auch eigentlich nicht... 

@schlonser welche Nabe ist das?


----------



## schlonser (14. Februar 2016)

Wollt ihr mich veräppeln? klar geht flaschenhalter! oder hab ich wieder nen unterentwickelten IRONIE-detektor?

Öhem, die Nabe is ne Hope pro IV (kein boost) mit XD, in hammergeilem orange mit farbig passenden Nippeln 

wenn mir einer erklärt wieso ich hier kein Iphone-Video hochladen kann würde ich sogar eins von dem noch hammergeileren Freilaufgeräusch 
reinstellen, format wird aber irgendwie nicht akzeptiert...
Hatte erst bedenken als Besitzer der alten PRO II aber es klingt mindestens genauso laut und is wieder das gewollte "Rentner-Frühwarn-Knattern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2016)

Lass mich raten, der Rahmen wird blau


----------



## schlonser (14. Februar 2016)

Na ENDLICH fragt mal einer! Nö, der Rahmen wird LILA! RAL 4000 um genau zu sein. Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel!

Ich wollt schon immer mal ein Bike in Wunschfarbe und mit den Teilen aufbauen die mir vorschweben, und dank Last is das in einigermaßen
erschwingliche Bereiche gerückt. Bin trotzdem wohl der einzige geblieben der diese Option genutzt hat. Sonst könnte man das beim Bestellen bestimmt als Option auswählen, aber bei der IMMENSEN Nachfrage...

Hab mich ein wenig an den Bikes von Cotic orientiert, hätte auch eins genommen wenn sie a) genausoviel gekostet und b) dasselbe geboten hätten.

So ein bißchen isses aber schon Überraschungsei, es gibt nirgendwo Farbkarten von genau diesem Ton. Ich hoffe er kommt dem nahe:


----------



## Bench (14. Februar 2016)

Bin auf die Farbkombi gespannt 

wegen video, einfach handbrake oder avidemux installieren und das video in ein normales format umwandeln. mp4 mit x264/aac oder avi mit xvid/mp3.


----------



## danchoize (14. Februar 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> und das video in ein normales format umwandeln. mp4 mit x264/aac oder


das iPhön nimmt eigentlich genau dieses Format auf .. x264 Video mit aac Ton ... komisch.

Edit: ahh .. einfach mal am Rechner oder auf dem Teflon direkt mit einem Programm wie GoodReader o.ä. die Endung von .m4v auf .mp4 ändern.


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Februar 2016)

@schlonser Orange hab ich auch als Akzentfarbe gewählt, bin schon sehr gespannt. Allerdings mit der Rahmenfarbe "raw" bzw transparent.
Jap, die Hope-Naben sind der Hammer!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Februar 2016)

Geil man wusste ichs doch...
Trailhardtails sind das neue Enduro,
stahl das neue carbon
Und bunt+elox das neue stealth

Dann bin ich zumindest bzgl. Farbe kein toter Fisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (15. Februar 2016)

Na dann probier ichs heut Abend nochmal mit dem Video...

Der Radsatz is von Speer-Laufräder, der hatte vor Weihnachten ein tolles Angebot genau in der Kombi wie ichs haben wollte, da mußte ich
einfach zuschlagen. Zumal mein letzter LRS auch von ihm war, läuft immer noch absolut top, aber 26'' und schon mit verkauft...

Ich hatte auch wegen breiteren Felgen überlegt, aber wenn die stabil sein sollen (mit Nachweihnachtsplauze immerhin 96 Kg) wird's schwerer, und ich brauch noch puffer für Procore. 

Freut mich dass ''farbenfroh" hier Anklang findet. Mein geliebter Bruder wird mich wohl wieder einen exzentrischen Tropenvogel nennen, aber nach jahrelangem umherfahren mit schwarzen Bikes und schwarzen Klamotten will ich was lebensbejahendes. Und die noch viel exzentrischeren
Typen im ''Steal is Real'' 29er Thread haben mich echt auf den Geschmack gebracht


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2016)

Ja, Lila und Orange passt gut oder Lila und Gold  Transparent wäre mein zweiter Verdacht nach Blau gewesen.

Wenn das Build Kit nicht gewesen wäre, hätte ich den roten Rahmen mit silbernen Felgen, Naben, Vorbau und Lenker aufgebaut, den Rest in schwarz. So werden eben alle Anbauteile schwarz, nur die Pedale silbern.


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo miteinander,
Hat jemand Interesse an einem Nagelneuen 27.5er Schwalbe Procore Set ?
Ich würde inkl.Versand 140 € aufrufen !
Sind auch im Bikemarkt ...
Grüße Marko


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Februar 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem neuen 27.5er Schwalbe Procore?
> Hab zwei,da ich einmal 29 und einmal 27.5 brauchte.
> Sehr gerne Tausche ich auch gegen einen 29er Procore !
> ...


Auja, das interessiert mich.

Edit: Achso, das ist kein Set, sondern nur für einen Reifen?


----------



## C.Hill (16. Februar 2016)

BTW mittlerweile gibt's Procore auch im Set als 27,5" und 29". Z.B. bei BC.


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. Februar 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Auja, das interessiert mich.
> 
> Edit: Achso, das ist kein Set, sondern nur für einen Reifen?


Doch,gibt sie im Set !
140 inkl.Versand 
Grüße


----------



## mw.dd (17. Februar 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Doch,gibt sie im Set !
> 140 inkl.Versand
> Grüße



Ich würde die eine Hälfte des Sets nehmen.
Über den Preis müssen wir nochmal reden, für 140€ gibt es das vom Händler.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Februar 2016)

Jetzt muss ich mal fragen: seid ihr alle so "hart" unterwegs oder macht ein hardtail procore erforderlicher?


----------



## darkJST (17. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> (...)erforderlicher?


...als beim Fully, schon. Bisher bin ich bis auf ein paar Platte im Jahr ohne zurechtgekommen, muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das braucht. Versierte HT-Fahrer brauchen es trotz harter Fahrweise eher weniger, Leute die sonst nur Fully fahren und stumpf über alles drüberbügeln eher.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Februar 2016)

Plus ist für mich ohne Procore nicht denkbar. Die Federkennlinie des großvolumigen Reifens ist flacher. Hab bei meinem Enduro schon viele üble Dellen und hab eigentlich nicht vor, jeden Monat eine neue Felge kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Februar 2016)

Ok.  Plus kann ich vorstellen - hab da aber selber noch wenig Erfahrung...

Für 29" hoffe ich, ist eine verstärkte karkasse (1kg) mit tubeless ausreichend!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal fragen: seid ihr alle so "hart" unterwegs oder macht ein hardtail procore erforderlicher?



Plus macht erst wirklich Sinn wenn man Procore nutzt....ganz ohne Hart zu sein 

G.


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ok.  Plus kann ich vorstellen - hab da aber selber noch wenig Erfahrung...
> 
> Für 29" hoffe ich, ist eine verstärkte karkasse (1kg) mit tubeless ausreichend!


Mit 2.3er DHR2 EXO (850gr/Stk) hab ich eigentlich bisher am 29" Hardtail keinerlei Probleme gehabt...


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Plus macht erst wirklich Sinn wenn man Procore nutzt



Warum das? Beim Fatbike mit 0,5 oder 0,6 bar habe ich auch kein Procore. Durchschläge habe ich da nur, wenn ich ohne Hirn oder mit noch weniger Druck fahre.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Warum das? Beim Fatbike mit 0,5 oder 0,6 bar habe ich auch kein Procore. Durchschläge habe ich da nur, wenn ich ohne Hirn oder mit noch weniger Druck fahre.



Bei 3.0Zoll mit nur 1Bar bekommste noch schneller einen Platten oder Durchschlag auf die Felge als beim Fati mit 0,6 Bar hinten.
Hatte sogar einen Durschlagplatten vorne in der Vorprocoreära, bei meinen 3Zoll Laufradsatz.

Abgesehen davon, versuch mal an einem dranzubleiben der Selbstbauprocore im Fäti verbaut hat. Da fährt man damit in eine anderen Liga 

G.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Februar 2016)

OK, wundert mich. Aber wenn Du da vergleichende Erfahrung hast, will ich Dir das natürlich mal glauben.

Selbst werde ich da denke ich erst im nächsten Winter Erfahrungen machen. Bestellt habe ich es mit 29 Zoll. Der B+ LRS kommt dann evtl. im Herbst, wenn ich Geburtstag habe


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> OK, wundert mich. Aber wenn Du da vergleichende Erfahrung hast, will ich Dir das natürlich mal glauben.
> 
> Selbst werde ich da denke ich erst im nächsten Winter Erfahrungen machen. Bestellt habe ich es mit 29 Zoll. Der B+ LRS kommt dann evtl. im Herbst, wenn ich Geburtstag habe



Steig auf jedenfall gleich mit 3Zoll (78-80mm) ein, net erstmal so ne wischiwaschi 2.8er Größe probieren. Da gibts viele echt schmale.
Aber als Fatifahrer bist du ja eh schoh mehr gewöhnt 

G.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Februar 2016)

welche felgen wollt ihr denn für procore und plusreifen nehmen? ich dachte schwalbe sagt 25mm IW?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> welche felgen wollt ihr denn für procore und plusreifen nehmen? ich dachte schwalbe sagt 25mm IW?



Die WTB i45 gibts gerade in Verbindung mit Hopenaben als Komplettlaufradsätze recht Preisgünstig. Procore geht bis 45mm Innenweite.

Edit: Bietet sogar ein Händler gerade im Bikemarkt an.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (17. Februar 2016)

Hmm, blöde Frage: Wenn Plus-Reifen mehr oder weniger Procore brauchen, damit man die notwendigen niedrigen Drücke fahren kann, gibts dann noch einen Grip-Vorteil gegenüber Normalreifen mit niedrigem Druck und Procore? Immerhin kommt so ein Plus-Reifen mit einer ganzen Latte an Nachteilen, dann sollte es auch erhebliche Vorteile geben um Plus zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die WTB i45 gibts gerade in Verbindung mit Hopenaben als Komplettlaufradsätze recht Preisgünstig. Procore geht bis 45mm Innenweite.
> 
> Edit: Bietet sogar ein Händler gerade im Bikemarkt an.
> 
> G.



Sicher, dass du die i45 meinst? Die heißt doch Scraper und konnte ich nicht als LRS mit Hope Naben im Bikemarkt finden.

Procore braucht eine Mindestinnenbreite von 25mm und laut einem Forenmitglied (ein paar Seiten zuvor) ist 40mm die Maximalinnenbreite.

Klar bietet Plus dann auch noch Vorteile, durch das größere Volumen besseres Überrollverhalten und größerer Fußabdruck = mehr Gripp.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du die i45 meinst? Die heißt doch Scraper und konnte ich nicht als LRS mit Hope Naben im Bikemarkt finden.
> 
> Procore braucht eine Mindestinnenbreite von 25mm und laut einem Forenmitglied (ein paar Seiten zuvor) ist 40mm die Maximalinnenbreite.
> 
> Klar bietet Plus dann auch noch Vorteile, durch das größere Volumen besseres Überrollverhalten und größerer Fußabdruck = mehr Gripp.




Stimmt, hat nur noch die i35 mit 35mm Maulweite im Bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...pe-pro-2-evo-naben-freeride-downhill?ref=shop

Auf seiner regulären Seite kann man aber die i45 auch ordern. Wobei 35mm Maulweite ansich auch reichen würden.

Ja, unter 25mm wirds eng und wird schwer zu montieren, heißts ja auch auf der Schwalbeseite. 

G.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, hat nur noch die i35 mit 35mm Maulweite im Bikemarkt.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...pe-pro-2-evo-naben-freeride-downhill?ref=shop
> 
> ...



Die i35asym ist für das HR des Fastforward ungeeignet, es führt die Vorteile der versetzten Nabe ad Absurdum, nur als Nebenbemerkung.


----------



## danchoize (17. Februar 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die i35asym ist für das HR des Fastforward ungeeignet, es führt die Vorteile der versetzten Nabe ad Absurdum, nur als Nebenbemerkung.


Naja. Das stimmt so nicht ganz. 
Der Flanschabstand der meisten Naben ist etwa so: Ca 35mm links und 22mm rechts (bei tune am schlimmsten 37-21), also ca 13-15mm Asymmetrie. 
Die 6mm vom Last Hinterbau machen das Verhältnis besser. 
Die 4,5mm Asymmetrie der i35 Felgen machen es eben noch besser ... Aber die gemeinsamen 10,5mm sind immer noch nicht über den Mittelpunkt der Nabe hinaus. Ist also empfehlenswert asymmetrische Felgen zu verwenden. (WTB, Syntace etc ... Ach ne Syntace nicht. gibt ja keine QR Kappen mehr)


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Naja. Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
> Der Flanschabstand der meisten Naben ist etwa so: Ca 35mm links und 22mm rechts (bei tune am schlimmsten 37-21), also ca 13-15mm Asymmetrie.
> Die 6mm vom Last Hinterbau machen das Verhältnis besser.
> Die 4,5mm Asymmetrie der i35 Felgen machen es eben noch besser ... Aber die gemeinsamen 10,5mm sind immer noch nicht über den Mittelpunkt der Nabe hinaus. Ist also empfehlenswert asymmetrische Felgen zu verwenden. (WTB, Syntace etc ... Ach ne Syntace nicht. gibt ja keine QR Kappen mehr)



Achso ok, da stimme ich Dir zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (17. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Naja. Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
> Der Flanschabstand der meisten Naben ist etwa so: Ca 35mm links und 22mm rechts (bei tune am schlimmsten 37-21), also ca 13-15mm Asymmetrie.
> Die 6mm vom Last Hinterbau machen das Verhältnis besser.
> Die 4,5mm Asymmetrie der i35 Felgen machen es eben noch besser ... Aber die gemeinsamen 10,5mm sind immer noch nicht über den Mittelpunkt der Nabe hinaus. Ist also empfehlenswert asymmetrische Felgen zu verwenden. (WTB, Syntace etc ... Ach ne Syntace nicht. gibt ja keine QR Kappen mehr)


Oh. Ich muss mich korrigieren. 
Der 6 mm Versatz und der versatz der Felge zählt ja bei der Differenz der Flanschabstände doppelt. Könnte also doch eng werden mit asymmetrischen Felgen. 
@imkreisdreher hat recht.


----------



## darkJST (17. Februar 2016)

Na toll, jetzt haste mich komplett verwirrt Es ist glaub mal wieder an der Zeit, dass wer ein Bildchen zum besseren verständnis malt


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Februar 2016)

Hier mal für eine Hope 4


----------



## bs99 (17. Februar 2016)

Roval Traverse29 gäbe es mit 29" und 28l beim Specihändler.

29mm Immenweite und symmetrisch


----------



## C.Hill (17. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hier mal für eine Hope 4
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 464273



Und genau dafür warte ich gern auch etwas länger auf mein FFWD.
@JF-LAST: danke für dieses technisch sehr sinnvolle Detail!

Nochmals die Frage: speicht ihr alle neu ein oder hat schon jmd erfolgreich dezentriert ohne Speichenwechsel?


----------



## schlonser (17. Februar 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...als beim Fully, schon. Bisher bin ich bis auf ein paar Platte im Jahr ohne zurechtgekommen, muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das braucht. Versierte HT-Fahrer brauchen es trotz harter Fahrweise eher weniger, Leute die sonst nur Fully fahren und stumpf über alles drüberbügeln eher.



Das glaube ich auch. Ich erhoffe mir (von 26 zoll mit Schläuchen kommend) ein Fahrgefühl wie mit Tubeless, ohne dass ich Angst haben muß ohne Reifen auf der Felge im Wald zu stehen. Und die Felgen wirds bei robuster Fahrweise auch schonen. Und wer weiß zu welchen Kapriolen uns das FFW verleitet? Schonen will ichs auf jeden Fall nicht...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei 3.0Zoll mit nur 1Bar bekommste noch schneller einen Platten oder Durchschlag auf die Felge als beim Fati mit 0,6 Bar hinten.
> Hatte sogar einen Durschlagplatten vorne in der Vorprocoreära, bei meinen 3Zoll Laufradsatz



Da frage ich mich allerdings wie du das geschafft hast. Meine Erfahrung mit 29x3.0 (Trek Stache) hat mich zwar nicht von "Plus" überzeugt, aber trotz 0,8 bar blieb ich von Platten verschont. Erstaunlicherweise. Aber lasst uns Schwalbe unterstützen wenn hier schon keiner mehr bei denen Reifen kauft


----------



## schlonser (17. Februar 2016)

Scheiß-Zitat-Funktion, ich raffs nie...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich allerdings wie du das geschafft hast. Meine Erfahrung mit 29x3.0 (Trek Stache) hat mich zwar nicht von "Plus" überzeugt, aber trotz 0,8 bar blieb ich von Platten verschont. Erstaunlicherweise. Aber lasst uns Schwalbe unterstützen wenn hier schon keiner mehr bei denen Reifen kauft


 
Glaube 29 mal 3.0 verzeit noch ein paar ganze Ecken mehr Fehler beim Überrollern loser Gesteinsbrocken 

G.


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. Februar 2016)

Schade das im FF kein 29x3.0 am HR passt.
Wäre interessant gewesen ...


----------



## MalcolmX (18. Februar 2016)

Dann mach hald 27.5"x3" rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (18. Februar 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Dann mach hald 27.5"x3" rein


Hab ich


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2016)

Neue Nachricht von LAST für alle Küfer des Build-Kits mit E1700. Da DT Swiss erst Mitte Mai liefern könnte, sollen stattdessen handgebaute LRS (350er Nabe + EX 471) ins Build Kit kommen, um die Lieferzeit nicht zu Verzögern. Ich habe Last gerade angeschrieben, ob statt der EX 471 auch ein XM 481 genommen werden kann. Die 481er haben statt 25 mm 30 mm innere Maulweite, was mMn einfach mehr Optionen bietet. In 29" sind sie sogar 5g leichter als die 471er und ähnlich teuer (je nach Shop). Die Felgenhöhe und damit die Speichenlängen sollten bei beiden Felgen gleich sein, also wären nur die Felgen unterschiedlich (wegen Beschaffung). Wenn noch einige Build-Kit-Käufer mehr diese Idee gut finden, schreibt bitte auch Last an. Wenn mehrere Kunden denselben Wunsch haben, ist diese Änderung vielleicht einfacher zu realisieren.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2016)

Puh, das wird noch ganz schön stressig für Last 

Meine Hope Hoops stehen netterweise schon hier


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. Februar 2016)

Teile sind alle da,
Bei mir wartet alles schon auf den Aufbau.
Wenn denn der Rahmen dann kommt ...


----------



## Der Toni (18. Februar 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Teile sind alle da,
> Bei mir wartet alles schon auf den Aufbau.
> Wenn denn der Rahmen dann kommt ...


+1


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Februar 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Nochmals die Frage: speicht ihr alle neu ein oder hat schon jmd erfolgreich dezentriert ohne Speichenwechsel?



Habe ein standart HR (Hope mit Flow Ex) "dezentriert". Die Felge sitzt bei der Hope Nabe dann mittig (zentriert ) zwischen den Flanschen, ging daher ganz gut mit Auge und Gefühl (ohne Zentrierständer). Ansonsten lässt sich auch ausrechnen wie viel Speichenlängenänderung nötig ist und daraus dann die jeweiligen Gewindegänge. Last gibt auch einen Wert an, 0,8mm? Ist zmd wirklich nicht viel. Immer pro Durchgang und Seite eine halbe oder viertel Nippeldrehung, wiederholen bis das Ergebnis passt. Rundlauf und Speichenspannung sind weiterhin gut. Die Speichengewinde sind alle noch komplett in den Speichennippeln versenkt. Äußerlich okay, obs hält kann ich dir erst im Sommer sagen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> +1


kann ich ebenfalls so bestätigen...


----------



## mw.dd (18. Februar 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Schwalbe unterstützen wenn hier schon keiner mehr bei denen Reifen kauft



Ich werde mich in "keiner" umbenennen lassen


----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2016)

Hey guys, auch von mir noch mal eine Frage nach ein paar weiteren Ideen ... rechne mit dem Tool hoch und runter, aber 1.500g für den 29er Laufradsatz - würde eigentlich weiter runter kommen? Was könnt Ihr noch empfehlen? Und weiß jemand wann eines der Magazine wieder mit brauchbaren TESTS von 29er Laufradsätzen rauskommt. Das würde mir schon helfen. Letzter Punkt, wenn ich die underschiedlichen Versionen durchklicke .... das "aus der Mitte zentrien" dürfte für Actionsport oder ähnliche Hersteller jawohl dann kein Problem darstellen gelle?

http://www.actionsports.de/laufraeder/custom-laufraeder/mtb-disc-29er/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> rechne mit dem Tool hoch und runter, aber 1.500g für den 29er Laufradsatz - würde eigentlich weiter runter kommen?



Für den Einsatzzweck des Rades erscheint mir das sehr leicht. Normal sind im bezahlbaren Bereich wahrscheinlich eher 1800g.



Brook schrieb:


> das "aus der Mitte zentrien" dürfte für Actionsport oder ähnliche Hersteller jawohl dann kein Problem darstellen gelle?



Nein, ist es nicht (bei AS). Nach der Bestellung per Mail Sonderwunsch durchgeben - hat bei mir 1a funktioniert.


----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2016)

Und was, wenn ich es mehr "soft-core" haben wollen würde .... und aber eben trotzdem mit der "FASTFORWARD" Geometrie???? Was wäre dann noch alles aus eigenen Erfahrungen zu empfehlen?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2016)

1501?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Februar 2016)

Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Sören Speer gemacht was Beratung und Aufbau angeht. Einfach mal anrufen, der hat vielleicht einen guten Überblick, was aktuell gut und bezahlbar ist.


----------



## jan84 (19. Februar 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Sören Speer gemacht was Beratung und Aufbau angeht. Einfach mal anrufen, der hat vielleicht einen guten Überblick, was aktuell gut und bezahlbar ist.



Sören kann ich unterm Strich auch empfehlen, gute Laufräder!

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (19. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Hey guys, auch von mir noch mal eine Frage nach ein paar weiteren Ideen ... rechne mit dem Tool hoch und runter, aber 1.500g für den 29er Laufradsatz - würde eigentlich weiter runter kommen? [...]



Meine Erfahrung unabhängig vom Hersteller der Laufräder: Bei dem Gewicht der LR (1500g) sollte am Hinterrad Procore oÄ. drinstecken. Zumindest bei "artgerechtem Einsatz".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (19. Februar 2016)

Was ist z. B. mit diesem Kollegen:
http://www.ryde.nl/trace-29
622g in der 29" version und immerhin fast 29mm breit????


----------



## darkJST (19. Februar 2016)

Wenn du leicht bist kein Thema, für mich wär die zu windig, fährt bei nem Leichtgewicht im Bekanntenkreis durch die Gegend. Kontakt zu einem der durchaus Forenbekannten Laufradbauer halte ich auch für angebracht, je nach Budget.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Was ist z. B. mit diesem Kollegen:
> http://www.ryde.nl/trace-29
> 622g in der 29" version und immerhin fast 29mm breit????


Schöne Felge. Ist noch leichter als die dt, teurer und naja...irgendwann ist es halt zu wenig Material. Aber wenn du leicht genug bist ...


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2016)

Die XM 481 von DT Swiss ist etwa 10g schwerer und 1mm breiter. Einen 1500g LRS schafft man damit nur, wenn man die Speichen zusammen lötet und auf die Naben verzichtet. Ob das fuktioniert? 

1500g oder nah dran schafft man mMn nur mit Carbon oder DT Swiss 1501. Innere Maulweiten um 30 mm sind dann aber auch nicht drin.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Hey guys, auch von mir noch mal eine Frage nach ein paar weiteren Ideen ... rechne mit dem Tool hoch und runter, aber 1.500g für den 29er Laufradsatz - würde eigentlich weiter runter kommen? Was könnt Ihr noch empfehlen? Und weiß jemand wann eines der Magazine wieder mit brauchbaren TESTS von 29er Laufradsätzen rauskommt. Das würde mir schon helfen. Letzter Punkt, wenn ich die underschiedlichen Versionen durchklicke .... das "aus der Mitte zentrien" dürfte für Actionsport oder ähnliche Hersteller jawohl dann kein Problem darstellen gelle?
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/laufraeder/custom-laufraeder/mtb-disc-29er/



mit welcher kombi kommst du denn auf 1,5kg?


----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mit welcher kombi kommst du denn auf 1,5kg?



Fun Works N-Light, ZTR Crest, CX-Ray, Alunippel 1480g


----------



## ONE78 (19. Februar 2016)

ah die crest


----------



## froride (19. Februar 2016)

Tune Grail Laufräder sind unter 1500g. Aber ob das dann mehr als CC hält? Gesund für den Einsatzbereich des Rahmens würde ich eher 1700g aufwärts sagen.


----------



## mzonq (19. Februar 2016)

Die Crest habe (hatte) ich auch am Fully. Hat auch zwei Jahre gehalten. Dann war das Teil ganz schön verdellert. Das macht ja eigentlich nichts, aber irgendwann kam dann auch noch ein nicht mehr reparabler Höhenschlag dazu. 
Das hat bei mir zu der Erkenntnis geführt, dass die Crest für artgerechten Einsatz* eines MTB nicht geeignet ist. CC wahrscheinlich OK, wenn das Fahrergewicht passt.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich jetzt nicht "der" Downhiller bin, aber Hometrailsprünge, Stufen, Trails in Finale, auf Elba oder im Vinschgau soll das Ding schon mal für ein paar Jahre aushalten...

*und ab 75kg Fahrergewicht


----------



## bs99 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre am 29er Enduro einen LRS aus Syntace MX Naben, Roval Traverse 29 Felgen (ca. 540g) und je 28 Race/Laser Speichen im Mix.
Gesamtgewicht 1730g bei 130kg Systemgewicht.
Aufgrund der außermittigen Radgeometrie am Hinterrad könnte man auf die Race Speichen verzichten und durchgängig CX Ray verbauen, dann kommt man mit leichteren Felgen, z.B. DT XM401 (ca. 440g) auf 1500g.
Allerdings würde ich so eine leichte Felge und einem Fahrergewicht von 100kg nicht mehr mit 28 Speichen fahren.

1500g sind in Reichweite, man muss halt bei den Naben schon tief in die Tasche greifen.
Ob es das bringt ist eine andere Frage; lieber bei den Naben etwas gespart und z.B. Hope verbauen.
Im Radmittelpunkt merkt man das Gewicht eh nur beim Tragen des Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (19. Februar 2016)

Hope, mit E13 TRS+, Sapim Race/D-Light und Alunippel sind bei 1840gr.
Viel weniger macht für einen "artgerechten" LRS nicht Sinn, ohne das Budget komplett zu sprengen.

Wir reden hier schon immer noch von einem 3kg Stahlrahmen


----------



## Jura-Striver (19. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen.
Ich überlege mir seit einiger Zeit das FF als Bike für alles zuzulegen. Das heist: Hometrails, Tagestouren und ab und zu Alpen-X. 
Zugleich will ich auf 1x11 umsteigen.
Ich habe an das Flow 29 als Komplettbike gedacht. Variostütze rein und fertig. Allerdings habe ich bei der Übersetzung bedenken (Alpen!).
Wenn ich ein kleineres Kettenblatt als das 30er fahren will brauch ich die 1400er Kurbel um z.B. ein 28er X-Sync Blatt montiern zu können, oder?
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten ein kleineres Kettenblatt zu fahren?


----------



## schneller Emil (19. Februar 2016)

GX1000 hat 94mm lochkreis-Durchmesser. Da gibt's zB von Chromag ein NW Kettenblatt mit 28zähnen. Noch kleiner geht nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2016)

Nein, aber Du kannst jede Direct-Mount-Kurbel von SRAM fahren, also die mitgelieferte Kurbel mit festem Spider verhökern und eine GXP-Kurbel mit demontierbarem Spider rein. Das sollte in Summe vielleicht 50€ Mehrpreis ausmachen (inkl. Kettenblatt).


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Februar 2016)

So, mal wieder was geschafft: Ich wollte so viel Lack wie möglich erhalten... (gebrauchte Kurbel, Decals entfernt). 
Irgenwie muss man sich die Wartezeit versüßen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. Februar 2016)

Hübsch...


----------



## danchoize (21. Februar 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> So, mal wieder was geschafft: Ich wollte so viel Lack wie möglich erhalten... (gebrauchte Kurbel, Decals entfernt).
> Irgenwie muss man sich die Wartezeit versüßen...Anhang anzeigen 464920


Sag doch noch welche Technik du angewendet hast nachdem der dicke Schutzaufkleber runter war.
Schleifflies oder Nassschleifpapier oder was?
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Neue Nachricht von LAST für alle Küfer des Build-Kits mit E1700. Da DT Swiss erst Mitte Mai liefern könnte, sollen stattdessen handgebaute LRS (350er Nabe + EX 471) ins Build Kit kommen, um die Lieferzeit nicht zu Verzögern. Ich habe Last gerade angeschrieben, ob statt der EX 471 auch ein XM 481 genommen werden kann. Die 481er haben statt 25 mm 30 mm innere Maulweite, was mMn einfach mehr Optionen bietet. In 29" sind sie sogar 5g leichter als die 471er und ähnlich teuer (je nach Shop). Die Felgenhöhe und damit die Speichenlängen sollten bei beiden Felgen gleich sein, also wären nur die Felgen unterschiedlich (wegen Beschaffung). Wenn noch einige Build-Kit-Käufer mehr diese Idee gut finden, schreibt bitte auch Last an. Wenn mehrere Kunden denselben Wunsch haben, ist diese Änderung vielleicht einfacher zu realisieren.



So quasi: Anhang...


Des werden meine! Is doch geiler als so a systemzeigs mit weniger Speichen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. Februar 2016)

Aber um genau zu sein, lohnt sich der Mehrpreis de CF kurbeln nicht wirklich zur s1400... 60 oder 70 gr. An der Stelle... Bei dem rad... 

Aber sexy isse... aber auch anfälliger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Sag doch noch welche Technik du angewendet hast nachdem der dicke Schutzaufkleber runter war.
> Schleifflies oder Nassschleifpapier oder was?
> Sieht gut aus.



Also ich habe mit einem Cuttermesser (war meine Alternative zu einer Ziehklinge) die Decals abgeschabt, dann mit Nassschleifpapier geschliffen und anschließend poliert. Leider ist der Abtrag nicht so gleichmäßig gelungen, ich bin teilweise beim Carbon angekommen. Das war mir jedoch weitestgehend klar und ich bin so zufrieden, die Kurbel sah schon etwas unschön aus, da sie gebraucht ist.



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Aber um genau zu sein, lohnt sich der Mehrpreis de CF kurbeln nicht wirklich zur s1400... 60 oder 70 gr. An der Stelle... Bei dem rad...
> 
> Aber sexy isse... aber auch anfälliger



Mir ist die Idee beim mtb-news-Test lesen gekommen,  da der Tester schrieb, die Alukurbel wäre spürbar steifer gewesen. Das hab ich zum Anlass genommen. Am Enduro hab ich die 1400er dran, dort will ich die Steifigkeit haben. Um sie ein bisschen zu schützen, habe ich Kurbelschuhe gekauft. Ich schleife auch kaum mit meinen Schuhen an den Kurbelarmen, ich stehe komischerweise mehr am Pedalrand.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Februar 2016)

Ich meine weniger das schleifen - vielmehr das losen der aluinlets mit dem Pedalgewinde bzw. Deren ausbrechen...
Z.B. so


----------



## danchoize (22. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ich meine weniger das schleifen - vielmehr das losen der aluinlets mit dem Pedalgewinde bzw. Deren ausbrechen...
> Z.B. so


Fahre die 2200 Carbon kurbeln schon seit Jahren und habe dafür auch intensiv recherchiert. Scheint mir kein nennenswertes Problem außerhalb der Serienstreuung zu sein. 
Die Dinger sind für das Gewicht und den Preis einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Februar 2016)

Mmmh warum bin ich immer einer von denen, der streuteile bekommt???
Ne, im allgemeinen halten die schon...
Aber ich hab halt schon einige versagende XO xx1 kurbeln gesehen/gehabt.
Preisleitung: in Form einer x9 Kurbel bekommt man die S1400 für unter 50 Euro in der Bucht!


----------



## RamonS (22. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Mmmh warum bin ich immer einer von denen, der streuteile bekommt???


Selbe Kurbel, selbes Problem, allerdings bin ich auch kein Leichtgewicht...
Einmal ausgebrochen, einmal vor dem ausbrechen getauscht.
Ans FFW kommt wahrscheinlich die Race Face Turbine mit DM-Blatt


----------



## Brook (22. Februar 2016)

Hey guys, bitte bitte kann mir noch einmal einer die Sache mit der "Kettenlinie" erklären ... warum ändert sich diese mit der größe der Kettenblätter?! Hab hier glaube ich irgendwas noch nicht richtig auf dem Schirm :-(

Glaube im Übrigen auch auf 30T, ja wenn nicht sogar auf 28T gehen zu müssen!

chain lineThe minimum chain line depends on the chain ring size:
26T min. 48,3 mm
28T min. 50,2 mm
30 T min. 52 mm
32 T min. 53,4 mm
36 T min. 55,7 mm
Make sure your crank set fulfills these requirements.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkd (22. Februar 2016)

Hi, du brauchst mit steigendem KB-Durchmesser mehr Abstand zur Kettenstrebe. Daher wird die Kettenlinie größer.


----------



## Brook (22. Februar 2016)

Und genau DAS meine ich, für mich war und IST immer noch - die Kettenlinie, die opimal gezeichnete Linie zwischen dem Kettenblatt und der Kassette. Stellt sich erneut die Frage - wo oder was ist die OPTIMALE Kettenlinie in unserem Fall? Habe mal etwas im Netz gestöbbert und bei WIKI diese Beschreibung gefunden:

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Die_Kettenlinie_verstehen


----------



## mw.dd (22. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Stellt sich erneut die Frage - wo oder was ist die OPTIMALE Kettenlinie in unserem Fall?



Die Frage lässt sich eigentlich recht einfach, aber nicht universell beantworten 
Die Kette sollte in den am häufigsten benutzten Gängen möglichst gerade laufen, aber auf den kleinsten und größten Ritzeln nicht so schräg, das sie vom Kettenblatt geworfen wird.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ich meine weniger das schleifen - vielmehr das losen der aluinlets mit dem Pedalgewinde bzw. Deren ausbrechen...
> Z.B. so



Wenn Tiere da drauf stehen und den fettesten DH damit runterprügeln , dann passiert sowas mal.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Februar 2016)

Bei 120kg am Enduro ist sowas vielleicht nicht ideal... am Last finde ich die SRAM Carbonkurbel durchaus legitim (wenn sie halbwegs günstig hergeht) und bei 70-80kg und halbwegs geschmeidigem Fahrstil muss man sich eh nicht so viel Sorgen machen.

Ich muss gestehen, dass man mit meinen gut 90kg auch vom Flex nichts merkt, aber da bin ich vielleicht zu unsensibel...


----------



## dirkd (22. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Und genau DAS meine ich, für mich war und IST immer noch - die Kettenlinie, die opimal gezeichnete Linie zwischen dem Kettenblatt und der Kassette. Stellt sich erneut die Frage - wo oder was ist die OPTIMALE Kettenlinie in unserem Fall? Habe mal etwas im Netz gestöbbert und bei WIKI diese Beschreibung gefunden:
> 
> http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Die_Kettenlinie_verstehen



Last beschreibt hier nicht die "optimale", sondern die "minimale" Kettenlinie. Die optimale Kettenlinie liegt für ein MTB allgemein bei 45-50mm (in Abhängigkeit der Tretlagerbreite). Jetzt kommen aber noch 6mm Versatz hinzu, also 56mm. Rein theoretisch, ohne die Platzbedürfnisse eines +Formates zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Brook (22. Februar 2016)

dirkd schrieb:


> Last beschreibt hier nicht die "optimale", sondern die "minimale" Kettenlinie. Die optimale Kettenlinie liegt für ein MTB allgemein bei 45-50mm (in Abhängigkeit der Tretlagerbreite). Jetzt kommen aber noch 6mm Versatz hinzu, also 56mm. Rein theoretisch, ohne die Platzbedürfnisse eines +Formates zu berücksichtigen.



Wow, danke ... das "optimal" und "minimal" hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm - macht aber natürlich super Sinn. Bedeutet dann für mich und sagen wir mal mein 28er oder 30er Blatt - zu versuchen es auf die 56mm zu fixieren?


----------



## Der Toni (22. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Wow, danke ... das "optimal" und "minimal" hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm - macht aber natürlich super Sinn. Bedeutet dann für mich und sagen wir mal mein 28er oder 30er Blatt - zu versuchen es auf die 56mm zu fixieren?


Last schreibt dazu: The FASTFORWARD requires a minimum of 52 mm chain line (this is Boost standard) and supports up to 30 teeth. Bigger sprockets require a wider chain line.


----------



## dirkd (22. Februar 2016)

Der Toni hat Recht. 52 mm ist Standart-Boost-Kettenlinie.
Vergiss mein Rechenbeispiel. Nur im Falle eine größeren Kettenblattes muss dieses weiter nach außen wandern.


----------



## berkel (22. Februar 2016)

dirkd schrieb:


> Der Toni hat Recht. 52 mm ist Standart-Boost-Kettenlinie.
> Vergiss mein Rechenbeispiel. Nur im Falle eine größeren Kettenblattes muss dieses weiter nach außen wandern.


Der Rahmen hat aber keinen Boost-Standard, sondern 6mm Offset. Eine XX1 hat normal eine 49mm Kettenlinie - korrigiert mit 6mm Offset wären das 55mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat aber keinen Boost-Standard, sondern 6mm Offset. Eine XX1 hat normal eine 49mm Kettenlinie - korrigiert mit 6mm Offset wären das 55mm.


Der Offset geht aber in die andere Richtung, also eher 43mm kettenlinie


----------



## berkel (22. Februar 2016)

Nee, die Kassette wird nach rechts verschoben.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2016)

Ja schon klar, aber dann haste hinten quasi ne 43er kettenlinie, also super Linie in den berggängen


----------



## C.Hill (22. Februar 2016)

bei mir siegt in dem Fall auch die Vernunft. 30€ Kurbel aus der Bucht + absolut black 28t gpx = 594g.
Das Blatt mit 6mm offset liefert gemessen eher eine 51mm Kettenlinie. Mal sehen obs hinhaut.

43er Kettenlinie wäre auch lustig


----------



## dirkd (22. Februar 2016)

Die Kassette rückt doch nach außen. Also wird auch die Kettenlinie um 6 mm nach außen geschoben. 
Würde man die linke Seite auch um 6 mm nach außen verschieben, käme man auf 147mm Nabenbreite, also nahezu Boost Abmessung.
43 mm passt IMHO nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> So quasi: Anhang...
> 
> 
> Des werden meine! Is doch geiler als so a systemzeigs mit weniger Speichen...



Nun ja, ich bekomme von Last auch handaufgebaute Laufräder mit 350er Nabe und 471er Felge. Die 481er hätte mir allerdings aufgrund der Breite besser gefallen. Leider macht Last das nicht. Vielleicht tausche ich dann einfach die Felgen aus. Die Speichenlängen sollten ja gleich sein, da gleiche Felgenhöhe. Dass man mit der Revolution-Speiche gleich mal 100g Systemgewicht spart, ist schon verblüffend.


----------



## Grins3katze (22. Februar 2016)

Apropos Kettenlinie… ich hab vor mein bestehende Kurbeln zu montieren. Das ist ein XT mod. 2015 - 3fach. Ich fahre aber nur 1-fach.  Dies hat 50mm Kettenlinie auf dem Mittleren Kettenblatt.  Ich hab vor das Kettenblatt einfach rechts statt mittig zu montieren, so würde ich locker auf 55mm kommen… Macht das Sinn oder ist total daneben?

LG - Christophe


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich bekomme von Last auch handaufgebaute Laufräder mit 350er Nabe und 471er Felge. Die 481er hätte mir allerdings aufgrund der Breite besser gefallen. Leider macht Last das nicht. Vielleicht tausche ich dann einfach die Felgen aus. Die Speichenlängen sollten ja gleich sein, da gleiche Felgenhöhe. Dass man mit der Revolution-Speiche gleich mal 100g Systemgewicht spart, ist schon verblüffend.



Wer verbaut Revos?

Die sind doch eigentlich nur für XC ohne Scheibenbremse zugelassen...


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2016)

Ist das so? Bei Actionsports kann man die auch zur fettesten Felge wählen. Da sollte man dann aber wohl mal drauf hinweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2016)

Scheinbar war das nur früher so.

Ich hatte einen 26" LRS mit 1600g mit Flow und Revos, der ging nicht kaputt.

Das mit den Revos würde ich dann aber nem guten Laufradbauer überlassen...


----------



## Das Brot (22. Februar 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Apropos Kettenlinie… ich hab vor mein bestehende Kurbeln zu montieren. Das ist ein XT mod. 2015 - 3fach. Ich fahre aber nur 1-fach.  Dies hat 50mm Kettenlinie auf dem Mittleren Kettenblatt.  Ich hab vor das Kettenblatt einfach rechts statt mittig zu montieren, so würde ich locker auf 55mm kommen… Macht das Sinn oder ist total daneben?
> 
> LG - Christophe



Dem Post schließe ich mich an... habe ebenfalls noch eine ältere XT Kurbel, die ich gerne übernehmen würde.
Bei der Montage außen statt innen sollte das auch den nötigen Platz schaffen.

Kann mir jemand noch die Logik erklären, warum ich mit einem größeren Kettenblatt immer mehr nach außen muss??? Also dass das Kettenblatt an der Kettenstrebe streift will ich jetzt nicht hören.
Die Position meiner Ritzel ändert sich durch ein größeres Kettenblatt nicht. Warum dann das Kettenblatt weiter nach außen???

Gruß und Danke


----------



## berkel (22. Februar 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Also dass das Kettenblatt an der Kettenstrebe streift will ich jetzt nicht hören.


Warum willst du die Wahrheit nicht hören?


----------



## Das Brot (22. Februar 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Warum willst du die Wahrheit nicht hören?



Naja dachte es gibt noch nen anderen Grund... merci


----------



## danchoize (22. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich bekomme von Last auch handaufgebaute Laufräder mit 350er Nabe und 471er Felge. Die 481er hätte mir allerdings aufgrund der Breite besser gefallen. Leider macht Last das nicht. Vielleicht tausche ich dann einfach die Felgen aus. Die Speichenlängen sollten ja gleich sein, da gleiche Felgenhöhe. Dass man mit der Revolution-Speiche gleich mal 100g Systemgewicht spart, ist schon verblüffend.


Zugelassen oder nicht. Am FFWD finde ich die Revos auch ein bizzle dünn. 
Die machen eh nicht so steife 29er LRS und dehnen sich schon beim Aufbau sehr. Unbedingt Speichenlänge nach unten runden. (Macht zB. der DT Speichenrechner automatisch)
Mein Favorit bleiben die Supercomp.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Februar 2016)

Bezüglich Speichen fiel meine Wahl auf die Sapim d-light... endlich mal wieder silberne Speichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Februar 2016)

Ich Verbau revos! Weil die competition race nicht aufzutreiben waren...

Einsatz laut dt: 4/4 xc 2/4 trail
Beim "richtigen" Enduro mit Dämpfer und so, wo auch hin wieder echte dh strecken und was in bikeparks so alles zum runter, rauf und drüber springen gibt, habe ich revo und comp verbaut - ohne Probleme...
Nachdem beim ffwd das hintere LR doch ziemlich symmetrisch wird, bin ich zuversichtlich das es für ein "trailbike" funktioniert...


----------



## berkel (22. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Scheinbar war das nur früher so.
> 
> Ich hatte einen 26" LRS mit 1600g mit Flow und Revos, der ging nicht kaputt.
> 
> Das mit den Revos würde ich dann aber nem guten Laufradbauer überlassen...


Ja, früher wurde allgemein von den Revos bei Scheibenbremslaufrädern, zumindest auf der Scheiben- und hinten der Antriebsseite, abgeraten. Sapim drückt es bei der vergleichbaren Laser Speiche jetzt so aus: 





> Only experienced wheel builders should mount up wheels with this spoke.


----------



## Brook (23. Februar 2016)

Schande über mein Haupt ... aber was ist ein Revo????


----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2016)

DT Revolution Speichen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Zugelassen oder nicht. Am FFWD finde ich die Revos auch ein bizzle dünn.
> Die machen eh nicht so steife 29er LRS und dehnen sich schon beim Aufbau sehr. Unbedingt Speichenlänge nach unten runden. (Macht zB. der DT Speichenrechner automatisch)
> Mein Favorit bleiben die Supercomp.



Die supercomp hat passt nicht mit den squorx nipppeln der ex471/xm481 welche ausschließlich mit denen nipppeln aufgebaut werden dürfen (was ich aber immer noch nicht so ganz glauben mag...)


----------



## danchoize (23. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Die supercomp hat passt nicht mit den squorx nipppeln der ex471/xm481 welche ausschließlich mit denen nipppeln aufgebaut werden dürfen (was ich aber immer noch nicht so ganz glauben mag...)


Dann nimmt man natürlich den Squorx Nippel in 1,8mm. 
Ist auch der stabilere Nippel. 
(Und hat gleich schwarze...)

Edit: hab die Kombi XM481 und Supercomp grade neulich in 27.5 aufgebaut. 
Geht sehr gut. 
Die Unterlegscheiben sind extrem fummelig (gut Fetten!) aber meines Erachtens noch wichtiger als dir richtige Nippel. Leider haben die Squorx ProLock dran. 
Es lohnt sich den passenden Squorx Nippeldreher von DT zu kaufen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Februar 2016)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen, specialized verbaut bei den traverseLrs durch die Bank revos mit vorne 24 und hinten 28 Speichen ohne Gewichts Beschränkung - soweit ich weiß halten die auch ganz gut....
Und dt selbst verbaut auch die aerolite bei gravity LRS...


----------



## danchoize (23. Februar 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen, specialized verbaut bei den traverseLrs durch die Bank revos mit vorne 24 und hinten 28 Speichen ohne Gewichts Beschränkung - soweit ich weiß halten die auch ganz gut....
> Und dt selbst verbaut auch die aerolite bei gravity LRS...


Ich werde dich nicht weiter abhalten. 
Berichte gerne von deinen Erfahrungn, ich hab mich nie getraut Revolution Speichen zu verwenden.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ich bekomme von Last auch *handaufgebaute *Laufräder



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht maschinenmontiert und von Hand nachgearbeitet - aber (wirtschaftliche) Wunder gibt es nicht oder zumindest nicht lange


----------



## Der Toni (23. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ich werde dich nicht weiter abhalten.
> Berichte gerne von deinen Erfahrungn, ich hab mich nie getraut Revolution Speichen zu verwenden.


Revo/Comp Speichen-Kombi verbaue ich in meinen LRS seit bestimmt 10 Jahren, aktuell einen LRS im Enduro der seit 3 Jahren völlig problemlos läuft.
Einsatzgebiet Enduro und 90kg fahrfertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Revo/Comp Speichen-Kombi verbaue ich in meinen LRS seit bestimmt 10 Jahren, aktuell einen LRS im Enduro der seit 3 Jahren völlig problemlos läuft.
> Einsatzgebiet Enduro und 90kg fahrfertig.


Kombi ja, aber rein mit Revo...? Das hatte ich mal und das hatte so ein Eigenlenkverhalten.
Seis drum, hab nun komplett CX-Ray aufgebaut..


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Februar 2016)

Sinn einer Kombi bei nahezu symmetrischen Laufrad?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2016)

Einfach als Kompromiss zwischen zu schweren  rein Comp und zu flexendem rein Revo...? Ausserdem, du weisst doch welche Kräfte auf der Antriebsseite wirken.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Februar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kombi ja, aber rein mit Revo...? Das hatte ich mal und das hatte so ein Eigenlenkverhalten.
> Seis drum, hab nun komplett CX-Ray aufgebaut..


CX-Ray und Laser (Revo) haben die gleiche Querschnittsfläche!
Wenn du mit den Revo Probleme hattest, dann wird es mit den CX-Ray auch nicht besser.
Letztlich kommt es aber auf die Felge an …


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> CX-Ray und Laser (Revo) haben die gleiche Querschnittsfläche!
> Wenn du mit den Revo Probleme hattest, dann wird es mit den CX-Ray auch nicht besser.
> Letztlich kommt es aber auf die Felge an …


Ja die ist zu weich  ...AMride...aber erstmal ausprobieren (können).


----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht maschinenmontiert und von Hand nachgearbeitet - aber (wirtschaftliche) Wunder gibt es nicht oder zumindest nicht lange



Doch.



			
				Last schrieb:
			
		

> Der DT Swiss E1700 Spline TWO Laufradsatz wird ersetzt durch einen handgebauten Laufradsatz aus folgenden Komponenten:
> -  DT Swiss 350 Naben (Gleichwertig mit den Naben im Systemlaufrad.)
> -  DT Swiss EX471 Felge (Im Vergleich höherwertig, da geschweißte Ausführung,  ebenfalls 25 mm Innenweite, etwas leichter, da geschweißt.)
> -  Konifizierte, schwarze Speichen (Sapim 2,0/1,75 mm oder DT Swiss 2,0/1,8 mm, je  nach Verfügbarkeit, aufgebaut mit Alunippeln, gleichwertig)


----------



## froride (23. Februar 2016)

Das wird aber deutlich schwerer als 1700g.
Mein Satz aus DT240s StraightPull, DT401, 28xDT 20/1.8 sind schon über 1700g mit Tublessband.  Klick

EDIT: Sehe gerade, das die Modellbezeichnung E1700 nicht mehr wie früher 1700g bedeutet. War wohl zu praktisch.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Februar 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Einfach als Kompromiss zwischen zu schweren  rein Comp und zu flexendem rein Revo...? Ausserdem, du weisst doch welche Kräfte auf der Antriebsseite wirken.



Mmmh... Naja beim Ffwd und der 350er Nabe nahezu die gleichen wie auf der nicht-antriebsseite!?
Wie kombiniert du dann die speichen? Auf jeder Seite abwechselnd?


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Februar 2016)

Wie steht's eigentlich um die Badges ?
Gibt's da News ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2016)

froride schrieb:


> EDIT: Sehe gerade, das die Modellbezeichnung E1700 nicht mehr wie früher 1700g bedeutet. War wohl zu praktisch.



Ja, der E1700 wiegt etwa 1910g. Beim E1700 sind die Naben sogar leichter und weniger Speichen verbaut. Der LRS, wie von Last beschrieben, sollte mit Sapim D-Light gleich schwer sein und mit DT Comp. bei etwa 1980g liegen. Das ist nicht super leicht, aber für 29" nicht so schlecht.


----------



## FranG (23. Februar 2016)

Habe heute mein Hinterrad bekommen: Magura 440 Nabe 32-Loch (= DT 440er) mit Alu Freilauf dazu XM481. Gewicht: 1025 g
Habe meinem Laufradbauer gesagt, dass es halten soll ;-) Auusserdem wollte ich eine breite Felge. Ich werde nicht rumspringen damit.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Hinterrad bekommen



Meines ist ja schon länger da:


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2016)

Dito:

Anhang anzeigen 449225 Anhang anzeigen 449226 


CK Iso
DT 551


----------



## RamonS (24. Februar 2016)

Meine auch


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Februar 2016)

@RamonS ist das ein 29" LRS? Den gibts komplett von Syntace grad bei BC für 400€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (24. Februar 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> @RamonS ist das ein 29" LRS? Den gibts komplett von Syntace grad bei BC für 400€



Was heisst BC? Hast du vielleicht einen Link?


----------



## RamonS (24. Februar 2016)

Bike Components...
Soweit ich weiß gibt es die Naben nicht in meiner Wunschgröße, lt. Syntace QR veraltet, deswegen aus'm Programm & Boost noch nicht lieferbar...
Deswegen Naben die mir günstig vor die Nase gelaufen sind.
1xTune King Boost
1xDT Swiss 240s


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Februar 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Was heisst BC? Hast du vielleicht einen Link?



BC=Bike Components

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-29-Laufradsatz-28-Loch-Auslaufmodell-p41250/
mit Reifen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...radsatz-Hans-Dampf-2er-Set-Schlaeuche-p47233/

Allerdings fällt mir grad ein, dass das FF ja Schnellspanner braucht und die gibt es von Syntace glaube nicht...


----------



## Jokkl (24. Februar 2016)

Die Endkappen gibt es tatsächlich nicht mehr, den LRS hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm :-(


----------



## danchoize (24. Februar 2016)

Heute kam das vorr. Zweitgrößte Paket am FFWD Aufbau bei mir an: 





Naben sind im Zulauf, Nippel schon da. Speichen werden dann vermessen.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2016)

Wo bestellt, zu welchem Kurs?


----------



## danchoize (25. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wo bestellt, zu welchem Kurs?


bei bike24 -  für 89 euro/stk
Wobei ich nicht so auf den Pries geguckt habe, weil ich froh war die überhaupt in der Kombi 32Loch / 29er zu finden ..


----------



## Das Brot (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn wir schon bei den LRs sind....Was ist mit der DT E512 Felge... kann man die empfehlen?

Und natürlich Neugierde: Gibts schon News aus Fernost? Was machen die Rahmen?


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2016)

89€/Stck. ist gut. Die 481 kostet sonst über 100€. 
Zum Lieferdatum: einfach mal Last fragen. Ich bin dem Bernd in den letzten Woche schon so oft auf den Zeiger gegangen, da darf ruhig mal ein anderer ran.


----------



## Felger (25. Februar 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei den LRs sind....Was ist mit der DT E512 Felge... kann man die empfehlen?
> 
> Und natürlich Neugierde: Gibts schon News aus Fernost? Was machen die Rahmen?



ich fahre sie seit ein paar Monaten als Ersatz/Winterfelge als 27,5er. 25mm Maulweite, ein paar Gramm schwerer als die 471, dafür geöst. Da ich für das Stück für 35€ bekommen habe bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sind bisher unaufällig - aber wurden auch sehr schön aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2016)

Hier mal mein Hinterrad,

WTB Asym i35 650b
mit Tune Kong Nabe,
Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen,
Schwalbe Procore,
WTB Bridger 3.0,
SRAM X1 11fach Kassette,
Hope 183mm floating Scheibe

so wie es da steht,2,68kg
Vr.hab ich nicht hier gerade,ist aber das selbe, nur in 29" und Maxxis Bemmen.
Bild hänge ich mal noch an ...
Gruß in die Runde ...
P.S.hoffe die Rahmen kommen bald ...


----------



## RamonS (25. Februar 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> WTB Asym i35 650b
> mit Tune Kong Nabe,
> Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen,
> Schwalbe Procore,
> ...


Auch ein sehr schönes Rad!
Kommt ne E4 oder ne X2 an's FFW?
Ich freu mich schon drauf viele schöne Aufbauten zu sehen 
Was machen eigentlich die Headbadges?


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2016)

RamonS schrieb:


> Auch ein sehr schönes Rad!
> Kommt ne E4 oder ne X2 an's FFW?
> Ich freu mich schon drauf viele schöne Aufbauten zu sehen
> Was machen eigentlich die Headbadges?


E4 Stealth Race Evo


----------



## RamonS (25. Februar 2016)

Ich werd die am Fully erprobte Kombi kopieren, X2 mit 203mm floating


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2016)

Ich will auch 'ne Hope-Bremse....wenn die nur nicht so teuer wären. Das bekomme ich zu Hause nie durch


----------



## danchoize (25. Februar 2016)

Headbadges werden diese Woche in UK losgeschickt.


----------



## danchoize (25. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich will auch 'ne Hope-Bremse....wenn die nur nicht so teuer wären. Das bekomme ich zu Hause nie durch


Musst halt ein paar Wochen zuhause von der trickstuff schwärmen und dann triumphierend die Hope als günstige Alternative präsentieren.


----------



## ONE78 (25. Februar 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Hinterrad,
> 
> WTB Asym i35 650b
> mit Tune Kong Nabe,
> ...



macht die asym mit immerhin 4,5mm offset nicht den ganzen vorteil der 6mm offset am hinterrad wieder zu nichte? vorn sollte die gut taugen aber hinten?


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Februar 2016)

V4!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (25. Februar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zum Lieferdatum: einfach mal Last fragen. Ich bin dem Bernd in den letzten Woche schon so oft auf den Zeiger gegangen, da darf ruhig mal ein anderer ran.



Naja wenn du den Bernd bereits gelöchert hast, hast ja vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Info bekommen.


----------



## Geißlein (26. Februar 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei den LRs sind....Was ist mit der DT E512 Felge... kann man die empfehlen?
> 
> Und natürlich Neugierde: Gibts schon News aus Fernost? Was machen die Rahmen?



Also ich hab mich für die EX 471 entschieden in 29" ist die auch leichter als die E 512 ... kannst ja nächste Woche mal anschauen


----------



## Felger (26. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Headbadges werden diese Woche in UK losgeschickt.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Naja wenn du den Bernd bereits gelöchert hast, hast ja vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Info bekommen.



Wen ich eine aktuelle Info hätte, stünde sie hier längst.


----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2016)

Jetzt wärs für mich langsam an der Zeit...
Mein letztes Projekt ist einfach fertig:

Anhang anzeigen 467363

Der Haufen fürs FF liegt seit Wochen rum...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2016)

Die Stütze - das Bäumchen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. Februar 2016)

Das mit der Stütze dürfte Dir doch bekannt vorkommen


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2016)

Wie ist denn jetzt der Zeitplan?

Kann Last dazu ml wieder was sagen?

Damke


----------



## Das Brot (4. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie ist denn jetzt der Zeitplan?
> 
> Kann Last dazu ml wieder was sagen?
> 
> Damke


Jau ein kleines regelmäßiges Update zum Projektstand würde hier in der Runde nicht schaden. Zumal die letzte Info bald ein Monat alt ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Jau ein kleines regelmäßiges Update zum Projektstand würde hier in der Runde nicht schaden. Zumal die letzte Info bald ein Monat alt ist.



Und ich nicht ständig irgendwelche Anfragen per PM beantworten muss... 

*Ich weiss es auch nicht ! ! ! *


----------



## Das Brot (4. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *Ich weiss es auch nicht ! ! ! *



Huch... sorry


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Huch... sorry



 
 warst nicht gemeint... meine es nur allgem.


----------



## Das Brot (4. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warst nicht gemeint... meine es nur allgem.


Passt schon


----------



## Brook (4. März 2016)

Guys, welche Kurbellänge fahrt Ihr im "L" Rahmen????


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Guys, welche Kurbellänge fahrt Ihr im "L" Rahmen????


Bei B+ könnte man ja über 170mm nachdenken....


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei B+ könnte man ja über 170mm nachdenken....



Ich werde am Enduro nichts längeres als 170mm fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (5. März 2016)

Gruß in die Runde, 
Mal rein Interessehalber, 
Was wäre denn bei 29" am Hinterrad die max.Reifenbreite ?
Kann da leider keine Angaben zu finden ?


----------



## danchoize (5. März 2016)

Im Text zum Test ist immer von Minion 2,5 die Rede. Nach den Fotos auf DT 471


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Gruß in die Runde,
> Mal rein Interessehalber,
> Was wäre denn bei 29" am Hinterrad die max.Reifenbreite ?
> Kann da leider keine Angaben zu finden ?



Du hast nicht gesucht. Auf Kickstarter:


> ...
> Using 29 inch tires, the maximum tire size we guarantee is 2,35 inch. During our testing we even fitted 2,5 inch Minion DHF II using a rim with 25 mm inside width. This means you have a good chance to use tires wider than 2,35 inch....


----------



## Das Brot (6. März 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Gruß in die Runde,
> Mal rein Interessehalber,
> Was wäre denn bei 29" am Hinterrad die max.Reifenbreite ?
> Kann da leider keine Angaben zu finden ?


Jau Felge ist die 471 und der Minion war glaub ein 2,5er. Mehr geht aber glaub wirklich nicht...


----------



## Das Brot (6. März 2016)

Hier nochmal die Kombi mit ner Alex Rim...

Vielleicht verkürzen ein paar Bilder die Wartezeit...


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2016)

Danke euch


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Kombi mit ner Alex Rim...
> 
> Vielleicht verkürzen ein paar Bilder die Wartezeit...


Ist aber ein DHR den gibts nur 2.3 - das erste Bild mit dem 2.5 DHF zeigt leider nicht, wieviel Platz zu den Streben ist. Werds probieren...


----------



## Das Brot (6. März 2016)

Leider habe ich kein Detail vom Maxxis aber vom Schwalbe NobbyNic in (vermutlich) 2.35 ... da hat es schon noch Platz.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Leider habe ich kein Detail vom Maxxis aber vom Schwalbe NobbyNic in (vermutlich) 2.35 ... da hat es schon noch Platz.


Aufschlussreiches Foto - auch was die Kurbelfreiheit angeht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. März 2016)

Zum Boden?

Oder wohl eher Kettenblatt?

Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## Das Brot (6. März 2016)

Also wenns jetzt mit der Kurbel weitergeht hier noch die Details zur Kurbel...


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2016)

Wenn die Rahmen da sind, fängt das Basteln an...

Kinder, füllt eure Lager!


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Also wenns jetzt mit der Kurbel weitergeht hier noch die Details zur Kurbel...



Mich würde eher interessieren, welchen Rahmen Du da fotografierst und ob Du mir den mal zum rumprobieren über Ostern zur Verfügung stellen kannst


----------



## Das Brot (6. März 2016)

Die Bilder sind von den Prototypen nach der Testfahrt in Freiburg.


----------



## rms69 (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Leider habe ich kein Detail vom Maxxis aber vom Schwalbe NobbyNic in (vermutlich) 2.35 ... da hat es schon noch Platz.


@brot: auf dem Bild ist ein Taco zu sehen. Ist der empfehlenswert? Beim Rahmenset und beim Komplettpaket ist ja keiner dabei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. März 2016)

weiss er, wie du fährst?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2016)

Ein Taco ist immer dann empfelenswert wenn man einen braucht. 
Wenn man keinen braucht, dann braucht man keinen.
Wenn man einen hat aber keinen braucht, dann hat man halt einen auch wenn man keinen braucht.
Wenn man aber keinen hat aber einen braucht, dann braucht man noch einen weil man ja noch keinen hat, ihn aber braucht...usw.

G.


----------



## rms69 (6. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> weiss er, wie du fährst?


Wie ich ein 29er Stahlhardtail im Gelände bewege weiss ich selber noch nicht, denn der Rahmen ist noch nicht da und deshalb frage ich jemanden mit (Test-) Erfahrung ob das Ding bei dem Bike empfehlenswert ist. Geht das Ok für dich?

Vielleicht gibt's ja einen Grund warum die Jungs von Last den Taco auf die Testbikes geschraubt haben ohne zu wissen wer das Bike wie fährt!

Also rechtzeitig drauf schaun, das man hot, wos man braucht ;-)


----------



## Das Brot (6. März 2016)

Was ist ein Taco???

Ist schon witzig. Da setzt man ein paar Jahre mit dem Hobby aus und schon kommt man nicht mehr mit. Dachte ich habe mich wieder einigermaßen auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht mit Boost usw. und jetzt kommst du mit nem Taco. Wenn ich Taco google bekomm ich was mexikanisches wenn ich Taco und Bike google bekomm ich ein Minibike.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Was ist ein Taco???








Das ist ein Bashguard, der an der Kettenführung montiert wird und das Kettenblatt bei Aufsetzern schützt.


----------



## adrenochrom (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Was ist ein Taco???


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2016)

Ist schon sinnvoll, wenn man an die teuren KBs denkt. Und das bei dem tiefen Tretlager. Auf Holz macht das ja nix, aber auf Steinen. War da nichtmal ein Foto wo die Zähne umgeklappt waren?


----------



## rms69 (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Was ist ein Taco???


Sorry - hier das Teil von Last um 29,90
http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epages/62262325.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62262325/Products/001435
Ich frag mich halt gerade, ob ich das gleich zum Rahmen mitordern soll. Jetzt ginge es ja noch bis zur Lieferung in 2-3 Monaten


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2016)

Na in 2-3 Monaten hast du dir das auch selber mit der Laubsäge gesägt. Und: das Teil von Last ist aber windig, nur zwei Schräubchen!

Wenn das die Boostkurbel auf dem Bild ist wirds aber eng mit einer Shimano-Standardkurbel mit 104er LK ..


----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Kombi mit ner Alex Rim...
> 
> Vielleicht verkürzen ein paar Bilder die Wartezeit...


Kann mir einer sagen, welcher Sattel das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## englbert (6. März 2016)

Des sollte der Kore Fazer sein.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und: das Teil von Last ist aber windig, nur zwei Schräubchen!
> ..


ist aber haltbar. Habe einen von 77designz seit rund zwei Jahren am herb gefahren und die tage demontiert aufgrund rahmenverkaufs. Keine Spuren an der Aufnahme oder schrauben nach mehreren aufsetzern nach Sprüngen oder sowas. Also auch Aufsetzer mit mehr Last halten die scheinbar erstaunlich gut aus. Kann bei Stahl bzw anderen Rahmen natürlich anders ausschauen


----------



## Brook (6. März 2016)

Könnt Ihr mir noch einen Tipp für die Kurbellänge geben ... werde einen "LARGE" Rahmen bekommen und bin 184cm groß. Persönlich denke ich eher über ein Aufsetzen in Schräglagen oder schwierigem Gelände nach + will meine Knie weniger starkem Ausschlag aussetzen ... eher die echten Steigungen in einem möglicherweise sogar 28er Zahnkranz hochtreten. Was sagt Ihr dazu???


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2016)

@Brook: Willst Du in 29" oder 650+ aufbauen? Welche Gabel nimmst Du? Ich würde meine Entscheidung davon abhängig machen.

Die Rahmengröße ist eher nebensächlich, die die Tretlagerhöhe bei allen Größen gleich ist.

@Das Brot: Hast Du irgendwo eine Galerie mit noch mehr Bildern? Das könnte die Wartezeit etwas verkürzen.


----------



## Brook (6. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @Brook: Willst Du in 29" oder 650+ aufbauen? Welche Gabel nimmst Du? Ich würde meine Entscheidung davon abhängig machen.
> 
> Die Rahmengröße ist eher nebensächlich, die die Tretlagerhöhe bei allen Größen gleich ist.
> 
> @Das Brot: Hast Du irgendwo eine Galerie mit noch mehr Bildern? Das könnte die Wartezeit etwas verkürzen.



29er mit einer FOX in 140mm


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2016)

Hat schonmal jemand die Tretlagerhöhe ausgerechnet? Last gibt ja nur BB-Drop an (55 mm). Bei meiner Fanes mit 345mm Tretlagerhöhe ist eine 170 mm Kurbel die bessere Wahl. Beim FFWD hoffe ich selbst, dass eine 175 mm Kurbel bei 29" und 140 mm Gabel passt, ohne gleich überall hängen zu bleiben.
Last packt ins Build-Kit ja auch die 175 mm Kurbel.


----------



## Brook (6. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand die Tretlagerhöhe ausgerechnet? Last gibt ja nur BB-Drop an (55 mm). Bei meiner Fanes mit 345mm Tretlagerhöhe ist eine 170 mm Kurbel die bessere Wahl. Beim FFWD hoffe ich selbst, dass eine 175 mm Kurbel bei 29" und 140 mm Gabel passt, ohne gleich überall hängen zu bleiben.
> Last packt ins Build-Kit ja auch die 175 mm Kurbel.


Nach der Information hatte ich auch schon gesucht, was LAST selbst verbaut .... hab´s aber nicht gefunden! Danke, also müsste 175mm klar gehn ;-)


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2016)

Immer dran denken, das das FF hinten nicht einfedert und daher das Tretlager höher oben bleibt.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand die Tretlagerhöhe ausgerechnet?


Tretlagerhöhe sollte so bei 315mm liegen (29" mit 140mm Gabel), ist aber abhängig vom Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (6. März 2016)

Wenns Hilft... hab meine Fotos vom Testival in meine Galerie geladen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. März 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> @brot: auf dem Bild ist ein Taco zu sehen. Ist der empfehlenswert? Beim Rahmenset und beim Komplettpaket ist ja keiner dabei, oder?



Hilft definitiv! - nicht nur bei Aussetzern auch wenn das VR mal wieder nen größeren Stein aufwirbelt...

Nein, es ist keiner dabei! Aaaaaber so ein bissl als Entschädigung für unser Leiden während der lääääängeren Wartezeit könnte sich ja fast was mit in den Karton verirren! - Was meinst @JF-LAST  ???

Also quasi mal in den "falschen" Karton EINLEGEN ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## schlonser (6. März 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Also quasi mal in den "falschen" Karton EINLEGEN ;-) ;-) ;-)



Immer dieses billige Gebettele und Gefeilsche! 

Aber haben will ich auch eins! Hat mal irgendeiner sowas in orange gesehen? Muß doch zum Farbkonzept passen... 

Zurück zu den Reifen: Hab leider keine große Erfahrung mit den Maxxis. Nehmt ihr solche Wuchtbrummen wie den DHF 2,5 für Touren? Als mein alleiniges Bike wird die Kiste für alles herhalten müssen. Wobei Bikekumpels behaupten daß man durch den flachen Lenkwinkel den Rollwiderstand vorne gar nicht merkt. Hinten wirds wohl der Minion Superslick werden.


----------



## rms69 (6. März 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt 2x die Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 für geringen Rollwiderstan mit Komfort bestellt. 
Für's ganz Grobe habe ich ein Enduro mit 2.3er Minions. Und zwischen diesen kann ich dann ja tauschen.


----------



## Tobiwan (6. März 2016)

Ardent an der Front, kein Grip bekommt   Hinten ist der super und deutlich leichter als bsp. der Minion Slick.
... und ein 2,5er Minion ist als Standardreifen schon eine Wuchtbrumme. Die 2,3er oder neuen 2,4er von Maxxis sind da glaub ich zielführender.


----------



## darkJST (6. März 2016)

Und ein Mountain King ist leichter als ein Ardent, rollt glaub sogar besser. Tut bei mir am 26'' AM seit Jahren seinen Dienst, ist geplant fürs FFW Gemäß dieser Logik müsste ich vorn einen Baron fahren...schauen wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. März 2016)

Vorne Butcher control und hinten slaughter grid in 2.3
Weil nicht so unverschämt teuer wie maxxis oder Schwalbe 

Ich denk hinten sind Reserven gut wenn die Kiste so läuft wie ich mir vorstelle....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Wobei Bikekumpels behaupten daß man durch den flachen Lenkwinkel den Rollwiderstand vorne gar nicht merkt. Hinten wirds wohl der Minion Superslick werden.


Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ja - aber wenn man im wiegetritt sprintet, merkt man's sehr wohl v.a. wenn das Gummi sehr weich ist...


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2016)

Finde den Fehler:
Minion 2.5...im Wiegetritt sprinten...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. März 2016)

@der-gute 
??? sag du ihn mir!

ach, und die aussage bezieht sich zunächst auf keinen bestimmten reifen...


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

Ich denke, @der-gute meint, dass der Minion gerade in 2.5er Breite eher ein Spezialist, als ein Allrounder ist. Defizite beim Wiegetritt-Sprint sind also völlig in Ordnung. Würde er dabei nicht schwächeln, wäre er für sein eigentliches Einsatzgebiet wohl eher ungeeignet. Man würde ja wohl auch kaum versuchen, mit einem Thunder Burt durch einen Rockgarden zu schreddern.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. März 2016)

Verstehe ich nicht...
- der minion rollt besser als z.B. ein highroller
- Thunder Burt? hier geht´s schon noch um ein Hardtail fürs grobe!?
- darf man mit so einem Rad auch mal z.B. an einem Endurorennen teilnehmen? - wenn ja, dann muss man einfach mal schneller auch irgendwo hoch.... (aber auch so macht´s mal spaß, eine Rampe/Gegenanstieg/flaches Trailstück mit dampf hoch/voran zu kommen)

Das alles hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass man den Rollwiderstand am VR nicht merkt! (außer man fährt nur manual und wheelie)
Dass man bei der Reifenwahl einen Kompromiss eingehen muss ist schon klar und da ist ein dicker griffiger reifen am VR zwar die richtige wahl bei dem rad - aber das müssen eben die oberschenkel kompensieren - weil man´s merkt!


----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

@Tobiwan :  meinste zwischen dem Semislick und dem Ardent is ein Gewichtsunterschied? jeweils breiteste Version mit EXO? laut homepage jedenfalls nicht.

du treibst dich doch auch immer in dem Ami-Foren rum, da kommt der Ardent nicht so gut weg. Welche Reifen fährst du denn auf der Transe?

@keinNAMEfrei wenn der besser rollt wie ein HR II dann isses schon so gut wie gebongt, will mich ja schließlich ordentlich mehr in die Kurve legen als bisher mit den MK II in 26x2,4 (bin ich vorletzten Sommer weggeschmiert und vor nen Baum geknallt).  

ALSO: vorne kommt die dicke Pelle drauf, wenn ich nach jedem Anstieg kotzen muß kann ich ja immer noch "downgraden " 

So, liebe Gemeinde, welches Anbauteil haben wir denn hier noch nicht durchdiskutiert? wir haben noch Zeit zu überbrücken...


----------



## MalcolmX (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> So, liebe Gemeinde, welches Anbauteil haben wir denn hier noch nicht durchdiskutiert? wir haben noch Zeit zu überbrücken...



Wieviel denn jetzt eigentlich?
Haben wir dazu irgendeine sinnvolle Aussage?

Müsste grad überlegen, ob ich zu Ostern mit dem Auto heimfahre oder mit dem Flugzeug...


----------



## Der Toni (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> @Tobiwan :  ......
> 
> So, liebe Gemeinde, welches Anbauteil haben wir denn hier noch nicht durchdiskutiert? wir haben noch Zeit zu überbrücken...



So richtig durchdiskutiert haben wir noch nicht: Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe,Sattel und Pedale. Ach ja, Bremsen kamen auch ein bisschen zu kurz, finde ich....


----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

Tja, an Stelle von Last würde ich mich da nicht festlegen. bis 16.2. wurden noch Änderungswünsche angenommen. wenn man vom Einschiffen bis Ende Februar ausgeht sind die Rahmen Anfang- wohl eher Mitte April in DE. Mit logistischem Brimborium rechne ICH nicht vor Ende April, bei mir kommt ja eh noch das Pulvern hinzu..,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

Bremsen: Vorne MT7, hinten MT5, 200er bzw. 180er Storm (die fetten) Scheiben.
gabs zum annehmbaren Preis beim Holländer.

Sattel hab ich den Espacio Libre von 66sick. befindet sich grad an meiner Arbeitswegschlampe, zum Eingewöhnen. Auch weil ich meinen letzten Sattel zum Gespött meiner Arbeitskollegen durchgeknackt habe. Lizenzprodukt von SQ-lab und saubequem, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht. hab aber ne etwas dezentere version:

http://www.66sick.de/shop/saettel/e...4/inview=product10810357&offset=0&sort=normal

jetzt wo ich aber eh nen zweiten brauche, der orangene würde ganz gut knallen


----------



## MalcolmX (7. März 2016)

Also Ostern kann man vergessen?


----------



## tommybgoode (7. März 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ach ja, Bremsen kamen auch ein bisschen zu kurz, finde ich....


Na dann ... 

Da ich auf allen Rädern wegen Entlüftung und schon vorhandenem Mineralöl etc. einheitlich Shimano fahren möchte, möchte ich direkt mein Komplettrad auf Shimano-Bremsen, wahrscheinlich XT,umrüsten. Hinten sollte ja gar kein Problem sein, denke ich. Einfach nur alte ab, neue drauf, oder?
Vorne habe ich die Yari als Gabel. Shimano-Scheiben sind ja mit 203mm angegeben. Montiert ist 200mm. Brauche ich da einen neuen Adapter? Oder eine 203mm-Scheibe?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht...
> - der minion rollt besser als z.B. ein highroller
> - Thunder Burt? hier geht´s schon noch um ein Hardtail fürs grobe!?



War nur ein Versuch der Erklärung. Daher der extreme Vergleich.

Ich glaube allerdings kaum, dass ein HR2 in 2.3 3C MaxxTerra (klebrigste verfügbare Mischung) schwerer abrollt, als ein Minion DHF 2.5 in ST-Mischung oder 3C MaxxGrip. Und um diesen Minion ging es ja.

Bremsen: SRAM Guide RS (Build Kit  )
Die MT5 habe ich mir auch bei Mantel gekauft. Wenn man Shimano gewohnt ist, muss man bezüglich Ergonomie und Druckpunkt schon echt Federn lassen. Bissig ist sie ja, wenn man es endlich geschafft hat, sie mal vollständig luftfrei zu bekommen. Da hat Magura an manchen Stellen Lösungen weggelassen oder anders gemacht, die ich nicht verstehe. Trotzdem ist es eine leichte und bissige 4-Kolbenbremse für kleines Geld.

Traum wäre ein 4-Kolben-Hope oder ebene eine Saint. Aber mal schauen, wie die SRAM Guide so ist. Die Trail war ja recht bissig.

Den 66sick Espacio Libre habe ich mir auch gekauft (hätte jetzt einen Ergon abzugeben). Bei 66sick werden gerade die 2015er Modelle abverkauft (-25%).


----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Also Ostern kann man vergessen?



Ostern is in knapp 2 Wochen. und der Seeweg dauert 4-6 Wochen. Hatte mich eigentlich auch drauf gefreut mit Junior zu Ostern ein paar Runden zu drehen, aber was nich is kann ich nich ändern... Kopf hoch!


----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich glaube allerdings kaum, dass ein HR2 in 2.3 3C MaxxTerra (klebrigste verfügbare Mischung) schwerer abrollt, als ein Minion DHF 2.5 in ST-Mischung oder 3C MaxxGrip. Und um diesen Minion ging es ja.



MOMENT: der Minion ist doch auch in 3C Maxxterra, gibts doch gar nicht anders in 29x2,5. also nix klebrigste DH-version.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Ostern is in knapp 2 Wochen. und der Seeweg dauert 4-6 Wochen. Hatte mich eigentlich auch drauf gefreut mit Junior zu Ostern ein paar Runden zu drehen, aber was nich is kann ich nich ändern... Kopf hoch!


Ist ja nicht so dass ich nix zum fahren hätte  hab mit dem 2Souls Quarterhorse auch was "gleichwertiges". Problem ist eher ob ich demnächst überhaupt wieder so schnell heimkomme...


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

Bremsen: an meine alten SLX mit Sinter kommen nur neue Deoregriffe wegen I-Spec für die 1*11 XT. Das muss langen.
Reifen: hab für vorn den 2.5 Minion zum ausprobieren für heftiges Gelände, sonst Minions in 2.3 DC.
Sattel: den unschlagbaren Tundra braided Kium "test" in neongelb  (25€)
LRS: selbstgestrickt aus Chosen, CXray und Amride (ob das hält......werds erleben)
Gabel: gebrauchte Pike rct3
Der Rest aus der Restekiste, erstmal: Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbel, Stütze irgendson Glump. Kann später gepimpt werden wenns sonst taugt.
Da bin ich eh skeptisch, welchem von meinen 3 anderen Bikes es Konkurrenz macht.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. März 2016)

wenn noch jmd ne gabel sucht:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...email&utm_campaign=GER_06_03_16_mtb_deals_(1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> MOMENT: der Minion ist doch auch in 3C Maxxterra, gibts doch gar nicht anders in 29x2,5. also nix klebrigste DH-version.



immer wieder diese Unwissenden... 

den Minion DHF 29x2.5 gibt es als 3C MaxGrip
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/fa...eless-ready-3c-maxxgrip-tb96800200/95333.html
http://nextdaytyres.co.uk/details.aspx/TB96800200-29-Maxxis-MinionDHF-25/295/918


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> MOMENT: der Minion ist doch auch in 3C Maxxterra, gibts doch gar nicht anders in 29x2,5. also nix klebrigste DH-version.



Den 2.5er Minion gibt es zumindest in MaxxGripp: http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-302-minion-dhf
Der 2.3er ist als 3C dann MaxxTerra.
Die Mischung der EXO-Variante finde ich nicht.

Zu langsam getippt. Ich muss das Arbeiten nebenbei einstellen


----------



## freetourer (7. März 2016)

Und das Gummi ist wirklich schön weich.

Werde ich aber wohl wirklich nur in den Alpen auf sehr anspruchsvollen Touren aufziehen. (Dann wohl auch nicht mit dem FF)





Bin in Witten das FF probegefahren mit den MF 2,5 Falt 3C MaxxTerra.


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

Den 2.5er gibt es aber nicht mehr in MaxxTerra. Wie ist den der Exo im Vergleich? Mich reizen die Minions, weil sie alle 2Ply sind und dann mit ca. 1000g noch ein akzeptables Gewicht haben.


----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

Mann, ich will den aber nicht in Maxxgripp! ihr guckt immer in die DH-rubrik, wir wollen doch aber ENDURO! 

http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-468-121-minion-dhf	(4. von unten) 

dass die DH-Mischungen weicher sind und langsamer rollen is klar.


----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Den 2.5er gibt es aber nicht mehr in MaxxTerra. Wie ist den der Exo im Vergleich? Mich reizen die Minions, weil sie alle 2Ply sind und dann mit ca. 1000g noch ein akzeptables Gewicht haben.



was meinst du damit? nicht mehr zu kaufen? jetzt wo ich mich festgelegt habe? SKANDAAL! muß ich gleich mal suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bin in Witten das FF probegefahren mit den MF 2,5 Falt 3C MaxxTerra.



Und? Zufrieden? Hat dich die Kombi überzeugt? Und biste den semislick auf deinem Foto schonmal ausgefahren?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2016)

Warum nicht den Minion DHR2 in 2.3 Zoll MaxTerra am HR, bzw. Trailking und vorne Baron, Minion DHF oder auch DHR2? Wem die zu schmal sind kann einfach auf 2.4/5 Zoll umsteigen. Klappt doch alles gut, hat Grip und rollt ausreichend.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. März 2016)

Ich werd, wie bisher auch, vorne und hinten DHR2 2.3 EXO fahren... in MaxxPro (=60a).
Für so ein Hardtail langt das problemlos und im Winter verhärten die weichen Mischungen eh alle.


----------



## Das Brot (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Tja, an Stelle von Last würde ich mich da nicht festlegen. bis 16.2. wurden noch Änderungswünsche angenommen. wenn man vom Einschiffen bis Ende Februar ausgeht sind die Rahmen Anfang- wohl eher Mitte April in DE. Mit logistischem Brimborium rechne ICH nicht vor Ende April, bei mir kommt ja eh noch das Pulvern hinzu..,




War das jetzt irgendeine Vermutung oder hattest du Kontakt mit Last?

Kann immer noch nicht verstehen warum es keine Updates gibt. Man müsste doch zumindest wissen ob die Rahmen noch in Fernost liegen oder auf dem Schiff sind. Alleine die Info würde fürs erste reichen...


----------



## fabeltierkater (7. März 2016)

Bei mir gibts im Frühling und Sommer Magic Mary 2.35 SnakeSkin TSC vorne und Minion DHF 2.3 MaxxPro hinten; im Herbst und Winter dann Baron 2.4 Projekt vorne und hinten.


----------



## freetourer (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Und? Zufrieden? Hat dich die Kombi überzeugt? Und biste den semislick auf deinem Foto schonmal ausgefahren?



Den 2,5er MaxxTerra fand ich wirklich sehr überzeugend. - Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt mal die 2ply Minions für den Sommer geholt. Die sind aber eben eher fürs Fully für die Alpen um ohne Sorge mit wenig Luftdruck im felsigen Gelände einfach draufhalten zu können.

Den SS bin ich noch nicht gefahren - bei den aktuellen Bedingungen bleibe ich bei Shorty / DHR2.

Am FF würde ich aber eher was großvolumiges nehmen wollen um noch ein bißchen mehr Komfort rauszuholen - also vielleicht MF 2,5 oder Ardent 2,4.


----------



## FranG (7. März 2016)

Gerade Post von Last bekommen:


> Vor ungefähr einem Monat mussten wir Euch über den Fehler informieren, der bei der Vorbereitung der Rohre passierte. In der Zwischenzeit wurden neue Rohre konifiziert, geformt und passend gefräst. In der vergangenen Woche wurden die Rahmen fertig geschweißt. Für diese Woche steht der letzte Fertigungsschritt, die Pulverbeschichtung an. Nachdem die Beschichtung abgeschlossen ist, werden wir festlegen können mit welchem Schiff die Rahmen transportiert werden und wann der Ankunftstermin ist.
> 
> Danke für Eure Geduld und entschuldigt die Verzögerung!


Das wird dann wohl noch was dauern...


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

Ich gehe jetzt mal von Anfang Mai aus  - ist ja bald wie bei Canyon  .


----------



## FranG (7. März 2016)

Bei dem Bild freue ich mich schon auf meinen klargepulverten...


----------



## bs99 (7. März 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Gerade Post von Last bekommen:
> 
> Das wird dann wohl noch was dauern...


Im günstigsten Fall wohl:
eine Woche beschichten, Aufkleber drauf
eine Woche verpacken, Papiere machen
6-7 Wochen Verschiffung inkl. Verzollung und Nachlauf
--> KW 18 eintreffend bei Last...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

Woher hast Du die Zeiten? Das wäre Anfang Mai.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild freue ich mich schon auf meinen klargepulverten...


 
 - nur dass es in gepulvert sicherlich glänzend sein wird - matt wär mir ja lieber. Aber zumindest kann man gut erkennen, wo zu heiss gelötet wurde und der Rahmen dann durchbrechen wird   .


----------



## bs99 (7. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Zeiten? Das wäre Anfang Mai.


Bin beruflich im Einkauf und habe Erfahrung mit Import aus China.
Eine Verschiffung aus China dauert 5-7 Wochen mit Vor- und Nachlauf sowie Verzollung.
Und wenn diese Woche erst das Pulver draufkommt dann wird es wohl noch eine weitere Woche bis zur Versandbereitschaft dauern, mit Containergestellung usw.


----------



## Das Brot (7. März 2016)

Boah KW 18 wäre echt hart... zumal kein Bike im Keller steht mit dem man die Zeit überbrücken könnte


----------



## Brook (7. März 2016)

What the fuck ..... ANFANG MAI?! Not really?!


----------



## MalcolmX (7. März 2016)

Naja Pfingsten sollte dann wohl was werden


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2016)

Welches Jahr?

(oh Fuck, der selbe Galgenhumor wie bei Syntace...)


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

Vielleicht kann Last ja auch einen Express-Versand per Luftfracht anbieten? Hatte Alutech damals bei meiner Fanes auch gemacht. Die Kosten hatten wir uns geteilt. Das waren dann 75€ extra, die ich sehr gern bezahlt hatte.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2016)

Mist mit der Lieferzeit... aber ich habe mir das schon gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> - nur dass es in gepulvert sicherlich glänzend sein wird



bzw. später gelblich wird, und unter der klar pulverung rostblüten bekommt.


----------



## danchoize (7. März 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> So richtig durchdiskutiert haben wir noch nicht: Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe,Sattel und Pedale. Ach ja, Bremsen kamen auch ein bisschen zu kurz, finde ich....


OK. 
Dann halt Rundumschlag:

Lenker liegt bereit: Thomson Trail Carbon 
Bremsen liegen bereit: MT5
Pedale aus der Kiste: RF Atlas
Sattel aus der Kiste: Ergon SRX3
Griffe aus de Kiste: Easton löck-on oder Ergon
Kurbel liegt bei bereit: GX1 GXP Boost 
Ebenfalls schon da: Gabel: Pike 2016

Reifen werden bei mir: 
Vorne: TrailKing 2.2 auf 30mm felge
Hinten: XKing 2.4 auf 25mm felge (oder auch 30mm.. Muss noch entscheiden werden.)
Beide RaceSport mit Schlauch
Antrieb vom beherzigen Rad: 
10-Fach mit General Lee 40er Erweiterung und Zee Schaltwerk und Saint Schalthebel. 
(Mit Hope Adapter an der Magura klemme direkt montiert)
Noch zu besorgen:
Vorbau: Megaforce 50mm
Stütze: LEV DX mit Anlenkung außen

Achso: Schuhe sind auch schon da: 
Passend zum komplett schwarzen Rad kommen die Adidas terrex Trail Cross in komplett schwarz. 

Aufbaufred folgt.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2016)

sowas bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. März 2016)

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...mir war die veröffentlichte Zeitschiene nach der ersten Hiobsbotschaft schon mehr als reichlich optimistisch...aber seitens Last wurde diese als mehr als realistisch angegeben... Nun ja, dann wird warten wohl das Hobby 2016


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

Hohlraumwachs liegt schon griffbereit. Laut Last sind die Rahmen zwar auch innen beschichtet, dennoch wird zusätzlicher Rostschutz empfohlen.


----------



## danchoize (7. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hohlraumwachs liegt schon griffbereit. Laut Last sind die Rahmen zwar auch innen beschichtet, dennoch wird zusätzlicher Rostschutz empfohlen.


Die 100g pack ich lieber in die Reifen oder die Absenkstütze. 
Hab noch nie von nem durchgerosteten Rahmen gehört. 

Vermutlich ist die Platzierung der Ablassbohrungen (falls es welche gibt) entscheidender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (7. März 2016)

Fände auch mal interessant zu erfahren ob die Rahmen mit plangefrästen Flanschen für BB und 
Steuersatz kommen.


----------



## schlonser (7. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Last ja auch einen Express-Versand per Luftfracht anbieten? Hatte Alutech damals bei meiner Fanes auch gemacht. Die Kosten hatten wir uns geteilt. Das waren dann 75€ extra, die ich sehr gern bezahlt hatte.


Wäre ich dabei, wobei sich das wahrscheinlich nicht lohnt, so ein Fanes-Rahmen kostet ja doch dreieuroachzich mehr als der FFWD.

Wie gut daß ich mein Fully schon verkauft habe. Dann werd ich wohl im Frühjahr mit der Arbeitswegschlampe Grundlagenausdauer runterreißen und dann die Trails hinauffliegen


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Die 100g pack ich lieber in die Reifen oder die Absenkstütze.
> Hab noch nie von nem durchgerosteten Rahmen gehört..


2x blödsinn... 
*da soll ja nur reingenebelt werden.
*schon mal fieses rostwasser aus einem stahl rahmen laufen gesehen ?



danchoize schrieb:


> Fände auch mal interessant zu erfahren ob die Rahmen mit plangefrästen Flanschen für BB und
> Steuersatz kommen.


*na klar...
blanker stahl oder was


ohhh mann....


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. März 2016)

Was lange währt ...


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sowas bitte nicht vergessen


Hab genau das mir auch zugelegt,hab allerdings 17 Taler dafür hinlegen müssen .
Was hast Du dafür hingelegt? 
Grüße


----------



## danchoize (7. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 2x blödsinn...
> *da soll ja nur reingenebelt werden.
> *schon mal fieses rostwasser aus einem stahl rahmen laufen gesehen ?
> 
> ...



Also meine Stahlrahmen waren bisher zum Glück alle plangefräst. 
An der Fräsung sieht man ja dann auch gleich wie wenig plan die beiden Lagerschalen sonst gesessen hätten. 

Und: ja, klar, der Lack ist dann dort runter. Was sonst.


----------



## HTWolfi (7. März 2016)

@JF-LAST 
Ich hätte erwartet, dass ihr ALLE Kunden direkt über Terminverschiebungen informieren.
Terminänderungen indirekt über andere Forumsmitglieder/Käufer zu erfahren ist schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2016)

Kommt vielleicht noch.
Ging ja über Kickstarter...

Wobei...ach egal.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2016)

Das war ne persönliche Mail via Kickstarter. Sofern du nicht am Kickstarter Projekt beteiligt warst, könnte es ja sein dass du in einem anderen Verteiler später informiert wirst.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 2x blödsinn...
> *da soll ja nur reingenebelt werden.
> *schon mal fieses rostwasser aus einem stahl rahmen laufen gesehen ?
> 
> ...


 Bei meinem 1993er Serotta aus Columbus MaxOR rostet nichts bzw nur leicht oberflächlich. Ist lackiert, komplett zerkratzt und wurde seit 1994 fast nur bei Nässe und im Schlamm gefahren. Nichts ist innen verrostet, hatte nur mal ein wenig Kriechöl eingesprüht.

Ist das Last FFW etwa aus Baustahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (7. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> @Tobiwan :  meinste zwischen dem Semislick und dem Ardent is ein Gewichtsunterschied? jeweils breiteste Version mit EXO? laut homepage jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> du treibst dich doch auch immer in dem Ami-Foren rum, da kommt der Ardent nicht so gut weg. Welche Reifen fährst du denn auf der Transe?
> 
> ...



Tatsache, ich dachte dass der Minion SS schwerer wäre, wobei ich den Ardent für trockene bis leicht feuchte Bedingungen ok finde.
Ich fahre aber entweder Minon DHF oder DHR - entweder beide vorne und hinten oder auch gemischt. Beide in 2,3", da es die 2,4er erst seit diesem Jahr gibt.  Den DHF in 2,5" ist bei mir unter "Plus-Reifen" eingestuft. Für ne Woche Shutteln oder PDS würd ich mir den dranschrauben, sonst aber eher nicht. Bin aber auch alt und verschlissen


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 2x blödsinn...
> *da soll ja nur reingenebelt werden.
> *schon mal fieses rostwasser aus einem stahl rahmen laufen gesehen ?
> 
> ...




Folgendes: deine despektierliche Antwort is irgendwie auch fürn Ars...
Ich hab noch nie einen durchrostenden und brechenden Stahlrahmen eines MTB gesehen.

Das nicht jeder deinen manischen Hang zur Oberflächenbehandlung teilt, muss man akzeptieren (können).

Und was ist an "fiesem Rostwasser" so schlimm? Wie gesagt, zeig mir eine signifikante Anzahl an wegen Durchrostung gebrochenen Stahlrahmen...?!

Lagersitze?
Was möchtest du genau sagen?
Das Last die Rahmen unbearbeitet ausliefern soll und jeder die Lagersitze in Steuerrohr (Bedenke, das es oben IS ist!) und Tretlager selbst herstellen? Lackierte Gewinde wird es (hoffentlich) nicht geben.

Ich glaube, es ging ihm nicht um blank gefräste Rohrenden,
sonderm eher um einem montagefertig vorbereiteten Rahmen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. März 2016)

Bin ja gespannt, ob der Rahmen in VCI-Folie eingepackt kommt... Der ist ja immerhin ein paar Wochen im Container unterwegs...


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2016)

Sind ja nicht die ersten (Stahl-)Rahmen, die aus Asien nach Europa verschifft werden. Die werden schon so ankommen, dass sie noch als Neuware verkauft werden können.

Nochmal zum Hohlraumkonservieren: Auf Anfrage empfiehlt Last ...



> Zitat:
> "die Rohre sind auch von innen beschichtet, Allerdings kann das nie so gründlich wie auf der Außenseite geschehen. Daher kann eine Hohlraumversiegelung nicht schaden, wenn man das Rad in einer Umgebung bewegt, die Korrosion fördert."



Das klingt für mich so, als ob sie auch von innen gepulvert werden. Galvanische oder Tauch-Beschichtungen sollten ja überall hinkommen.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie einen durchrostenden und brechenden Stahlrahmen eines MTB gesehen.
> .


habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben ? 



der-gute schrieb:


> Und was ist an "fiesem Rostwasser" so schlimm? .


wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, dann hab *DU* spass drann


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich so, als ob sie auch von innen gepulvert werden.



oh ja... ganz klar


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht noch.
> Ging ja über Kickstarter...
> 
> Wobei...ach egal.


Ich habe als "Backer" bislang keine Updates via Mail bekommen (alle anderen Mails von Kickstarter allerdings schon) und habe es ehrlich gesagt auch erst über andere Leute erfahren


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hab genau das mir auch zugelegt,hab allerdings 17 Taler dafür hinlegen müssen .
> Was hast Du dafür hingelegt?
> Grüße



hy... 
ich bekomme das von meinem schwager, der ist in der autobranche. 
es gibt auch ähnliches für deutlich weniger geld.


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oh ja... ganz klar



Was ist los mit Dir? Must Du irgendwelchen Frust abbauen? Wenn es so abwegig ist, dass die Rahmen auch intern gepulvert werden, dann klär uns doch mal auf, was denn dann für eine innere Beschichtung erfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was ist los mit Dir? Must Du irgendwelchen Frust abbauen?


hee wie  ?!? 
was hat mein lachen mit *Frust abbauen* zu tun ? 

ansonsten bitte weiter im/beim thema.


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich es beschreiben soll, ohne auch gleich angreifend zu werden. Deine Kommentare der letzten 2 Seiten lesen sich jedenfalls  etwa so wie "ich weiß es besser als Du Dummkopf, sage es aber nicht". Als Fachmann könntest Du auch helfen, statt zu spötteln.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich es beschreiben soll, ohne auch gleich angreifend zu werden. Deine Kommentare der letzten 2 Seiten lesen sich jedenfalls  etwa so wie "ich weiß es besser als Du Dummkopf, sage es aber nicht". Als Fachmann könntest Du auch helfen, statt zu spötteln.


Bitte um entschuldigung  *

ich habe doch die hohlraum versiegelung gepostet, 
und das eine pulverbeschichtung der rohre "innen" nicht funktioniert, das müsste doch jeder wissen 
(dachte ich zumin.)


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2016)

erklär es mir?

wieso setzt sich das Pulver innen im Rahmen nicht auf die Oberfläche und wird dann durch das Erhitzen zur Beschichtung?


----------



## ONE78 (8. März 2016)

Es ist imho recht schwierig es gleichmäßig rein zu bekommen


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Es ist imho recht schwierig es gleichmäßig rein zu bekommen



Was wiederum zu dem Last-Hinweis der unvollständigen Beschichtung passen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (8. März 2016)

ergänzend hier ein Sreenshot aus dem Last-Newsletter, wurde weiter oben geschrieben:


----------



## darkJST (8. März 2016)

Gerade hier im Forum sollte man nicht zu viel vorraussetzen Was hier an hanebüchenden Teorien im Forum teilweise sogar als Konsens angesehen werden ist immerwieder erstaunlich...oder belustigend


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. März 2016)

nochmal @danchoize


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was wiederum zu dem Last-Hinweis der unvollständigen Beschichtung passen würde.


nein nein... innen in den rohren ist niemals farbe 
normalerweise werden die stahlrahmen in eine versiegelungs lauge gelegt.


----------



## darkJST (8. März 2016)

Phosphatierung wäre da eine Möglichkeit. Eine Aussage seitens Last wäre, rein der neugier halber, interessant diesbezüglich.


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2016)

Kann man denn irgendwie prüfen, ob die Rohre phosphatiert wurden? Ich würde mir den Einsatz des Hohlraumwachses auch gern sparen, wenn es nicht sein muss. Wird bestimmt eine kleine Schweinerei.


----------



## darkJST (8. März 2016)

Fix mal die Bildersuche bemüht, Phosphatierung wirds nicht sein, dann wird das nix mit den durchscheinenden Anlauffarben. Aber ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass ein englischer Hersteller mit bescheidener Lackqualität phosphatierte...da geistert hier irgendwo ein Foto rum

Brünieren fällt auch aus...hat noch wer Vorschläge? Müssen uns ja die Wartezeit verkürzen


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. März 2016)

Blondieren ?


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Phosphatierung wirds nicht sein, dann wird das nix mit den durchscheinenden Anlauffarben



Genau daran dachte ich ursprünglich auch. Der Rahmen scheint unter den Lacken roh zu sein. Selbst bei den farbigen Lacken kann man die Anlauffarben erkennen.

Blondieret wird beim ersten FFWD-Treffen. Der Wettbewerb dazu muss nur noch erdacht werden.


----------



## Brook (8. März 2016)

Ich bin im Übrigen für den Luftversand und ich habe mal gar keine Lust noch ZWEI MONATE auf den Rahmen zu warten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (8. März 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> nochmal @danchoize
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 470760



Bekommt das jeder Rahmen oder ist das ein Special für dich???


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann man denn irgendwie prüfen, ob die Rohre phosphatiert wurden? Ich würde mir den Einsatz des Hohlraumwachses auch gern sparen, wenn es nicht sein muss. Wird bestimmt eine kleine Schweinerei.


So eine dose holraumwachs ,ist doch kein ding,und der china stahl ist gut versiegelt,und der rahmen ist auf jahre versorgt.


----------



## messias (8. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Bekommt das jeder Rahmen oder ist das ein Special für dich???


Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/metal-head-badge-fuer-last-fastforward.777384/
Wenn du Glück hast, ist noch eins über.


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich bin im Übrigen für den Luftversand und ich habe mal gar keine Lust noch ZWEI MONATE auf den Rahmen zu warten!!!



Ich denke mittlerweile auch, dass LAST bei dem Rahmenpreis nicht genug übrig hat, um sich an einem teureren Versand zu beteiligen. Das Ding dürfte so schon fast eine Nullnummer werden. Geld wird Last vielleicht mit den Rahmen verdienen, die sie auf Vorrat produzieren lassen haben, sofern das überhaupt geschehen ist. Schließlich ist da ja auch noch das neue Coal und LAST nicht sehr groß.


----------



## schlonser (8. März 2016)

Wir ALLE hätten uns in einer heimischen Edelschmiede einen uns passenden Rahmen zusammenklöppeln lassen können (wobei die guten auch oft fiese Wartezeiten haben)
Stattdessen hat uns die Gier dazu getrieben diesen GEILEN und im Vergleich recht günstigen Rahmen zu bestellen. Shit happens, nur durch Fertigung in Fernost sind solche Preise zu realisieren, aber wenn was schiefgeht verschiebt sich halt alles deutlich nach hinten.

Mir persönlich is ne ordentliche Qualitätssicherung wichtiger, lieber später als schlechte Ware (hab das Theater bei nem Freund mit dem ICB von Carver verfolgt).

Für alle diejenigen für die das FFWD nicht nur das Drittbike ist: lasst uns ne Selbsthilfegruppe gründen und gemeinsam in die Tischkante beißen wenn uns die ersten Sonnenstrahlen kitzeln und zum Biken verführen wollen


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2016)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> So eine dose holraumwachs ,ist doch kein ding,und der china stahl ist gut versiegelt,und der rahmen ist auf jahre versorgt.


danke


----------



## imkreisdreher (8. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Für alle diejenigen für die das FFWD nicht nur das Drittbike ist: lasst uns ne Selbsthilfegruppe gründen und gemeinsam in die Tischkante beißen wenn uns die ersten Sonnenstrahlen kitzeln und zum Biken verführen wollen



Ach zum Glück darf ich noch dabei sein, das FF ist Zweit/Winterrad, so kann ich aber zumindest fahren 

Wir haben noch nicht besprochen, wie viel Rise ihr dem Lenker gönnt...


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2016)

Steht ja auch schon set Wochen bereit


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. März 2016)

dito:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2016)

Jungs, "von aussen" erst mal nichst auf die pulverbeschichtung bringen 
die muss erst mal richtig und kompl. aushärten...


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2016)

meinst Du damit die Badges? Und wie lange sollte man Deiner Meinung nach warten?


----------



## a_k52 (9. März 2016)

Alter Schwede, was ihr hier an Pflege- und Putzeugs auffahrt hab ich ja nichtmal fürs Auto daheim


----------



## RamonS (10. März 2016)

Ich hab nen Update zum Laufrad 
2552g+1934g komplett mit Kassette & Scheibe
Jetzt liegt bis auf's Rahmenset L/rot alles bereit:
Rock Shox Pike Boost RCT3
Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz
OnOff 30mm Vorbau
Syntace Vector Lenker 20mm Rise
Syntace Griffe
Hope X2 Bremse 200/200
XT M8000 1-fach mit
RaceFace Turbine Kurbel + Innenlager
Syntace W35 mit KingBoost/DT240S Nabe
Maxxis Ardent Skinwall mit
Schwalbe Tubeless Kit
SQ Lab 611 active MTB Ti Sattel
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 125mm
Syntace Sattelklemme
Syntace NumberNine Pedale


----------



## imkreisdreher (11. März 2016)

Auja ich hab auch was neues bekommen:


----------



## EarlyUp (11. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Auja ich hab auch was neues bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 471514



Ist die Beschriftung gelasert oder bekommt man die mit Aceton ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Auja ich hab auch was neues bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 471514



orange is the new black


----------



## FranG (11. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Auja ich hab auch was neues bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 471514


Fräsporno!


----------



## bs99 (11. März 2016)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Ist die Beschriftung gelasert oder bekommt man die mit Aceton ab?


gelasert


----------



## hasardeur (11. März 2016)

RamonS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 471391 Ich hab nen Update zum Laufrad
> 2552g+1934g komplett mit Kassette & Scheibe



Skinwall hat was auf dem FFWD, aber willst Du Dir den Ardent auf dem VR wirklich antun? Der fährt sich doch super eckig. Da würde ich auch vom Gripp her den Onza Ibex Skinwall vorziehen, obwohl es den "nur" in 2,25 gibt. Volumen hat der dennoch.


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2016)

Gerade eine Email von Jochen von Last bekommen,
Mein Liefertermin fürs FF ist ( ohne Puffer ) in der 18.Kalenderwoche


----------



## christian1994 (11. März 2016)

bei mir 17-18 und da ich jetzt weiß wie lang ich noch warten muss wirds nur noch schlimmer


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. März 2016)

uff, erst so spät bei euch? Bei mir ist es KW 13. Bislang kann ich mir fast nur vorstellen dass man sich vertippt hat


----------



## rms69 (11. März 2016)

christian1994 schrieb:


> bei mir 17-18 und da ich jetzt weiß wie lang ich noch warten muss wirds nur noch schlimmer


Ebenso!


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2016)

Tja...auch bei mir is es KW 17-18.

Raw mit Klarlack.
Nur Rahmen, sonst nichts.

Kickstarter Backer am 06.10.2015

@nuts: kennen die deinen Job?


----------



## Wipeout267 (11. März 2016)

KW17-18, L, rot, Kickstarter backer, nur Rahmen 

Besser spät als nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (11. März 2016)

Auch 17-18


----------



## mw.dd (11. März 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> uff, erst so spät bei euch? Bei mir ist es KW 13. Bislang kann ich mir fast nur vorstellen dass man sich vertippt hat



Bei mir auch KW13. Hoffentlich nicht vertippt


----------



## rms69 (11. März 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Auch 17-18Anhang anzeigen 471768


die Aufschriften der Testbikes war dezenter, hoffentlich sind die zu entfernen


----------



## mawe (11. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei mir auch KW13. Hoffentlich nicht vertippt


Bei mir 14. KW, natürlich unter Vorbehalt.
Damit kann ich Leben....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2016)

Hey , wir haben Schaltjahr - da dauert der Februar länger....


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Auch 17-18Anhang anzeigen 471768


Bis dahin bist du wieder fit... oder  ?!?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Bei mir 14. KW, natürlich unter Vorbehalt.
> Damit kann ich Leben....


Ihr glücklichen - wir warten dann nochmal ein also EIN ganzes Monat¡!!!  (Kein komplettbike)


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


>



leute leute... was los mit euch. ?!?
bevor Last was ausliefert muss es 100% sein, sonst bringt es für alle beteiligte nichts.


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2016)

Es gibt noch verschiedene Stadien zwischen Fanboy und Hater...
Z.B. der gewöhnliche Kunde, der einen Vertrag abschließt und dann enttäuscht ist, wenn es anders kommt.

Sei uns zugestanden, wenn wir schon "mindestens" zwei Monate länger warten müssen.

Die Kalenderwochen sind auch nur vorläufig...falls nix dazwischen kommt.

Ich bekam die KW18 genannt. Ich geh aber trotzdem von Juni oder später aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2016)

Man wird sich wohl noch ärgern dürfen!?


----------



## hasardeur (11. März 2016)

Auf Kickstarter hat Last geschrieben, dass die Rahmen in der Reihenfolge der Bestelleingänge ausgeliefert werden. Da alle Rahmen zeitgleich bei Last ankommen werden, kann die Farbe keine Rolle spielen. Bei mir ist es KW14. Ich habe auch früh, wenn auch nicht als Erster auf Kickstarter geordert.

Wenn ich mir das Bild von den 4 Rahmen ansehe, freue ich mich jedenfalls wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## RamonS (11. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Auja ich hab auch was neues bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 471514



sehr schick, der Hope stand auch mit auf der Liste, leider war nix passendes im Bikemarkt 



hasardeur schrieb:


> Skinwall hat was auf dem FFWD, aber willst Du Dir den Ardent auf dem VR wirklich antun? Der fährt sich doch super eckig. Da würde ich auch vom Gripp her den Onza Ibex Skinwall vorziehen, obwohl es den "nur" in 2,25 gibt. Volumen hat der dennoch.



Ich wollt´s wenigstens mal probieren, in der bevorzugten Breite mit Skinwall gibts ja leider keine Alternativen....



KHUJAND schrieb:


> leute leute... was los mit euch. ?!?
> bevor Last was ausliefert muss es 100% sein, sonst bringt es für alle beteiligte nichts.



Richtig, man darf ja auch nich vergessen das viele von uns ein Projekt unterstützt haben, zum einem super Preis.
Bei den Kickstarterprojekten die ich verfolgt habe gab es immer Verzögerungen, das is halt so wenn man bei der Entstehung eines Produktes dabei ist. Ich persönlich freu mich das der FFWD überhaupt produziert wird und nicht wieder in der Schublade verschwunden ist...
Um die Zeit zu überbrücken zeigt doch nochmal paar schicke Teile für´s Zukünftige


----------



## Das Brot (11. März 2016)

KW 17 - 18 verdammt ... Rahmen in Raw geil warum habe ich mich nicht dafür entschieden... verdammt. Ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## schneller Emil (12. März 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> die Aufschriften der Testbikes war dezenter, hoffentlich sind die zu entfernen


Das hoffe ich auch!


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. März 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> die Aufschriften der Testbikes war dezenter, hoffentlich sind die zu entfernen



Ich hoffe das ebenfalls!


Hier mal noch Fotos des Badge:
Geht nicht, die Bilder sind zu groß für dieses Forum...
Nächster Versuch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Auf Kickstarter hat Last geschrieben, dass die Rahmen in der Reihenfolge der Bestelleingänge ausgeliefert werden. Da alle Rahmen zeitgleich bei Last ankommen werden, kann die Farbe keine Rolle spielen. Bei mir ist es KW14. Ich habe auch früh, wenn auch nicht als Erster auf Kickstarter geordert.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Bild von den 4 Rahmen ansehe, freue ich mich jedenfalls wie ein kleines Kind.




wenn es nach Eingang der Bestellung geht,
find ich meine KW 18 irgendwie komisch.

06.10.2015 Start auf Kickstarter
06.10.2015 gebacked

bis zum Ende der Aktion am 25.10.2015 waren es 150 Backer.
Daher müsste die Anzahl der Backer am 06.10. doch ca. 50 sein,
wenn man diese Grafik ansieht:



 


mein Rahmen ist XL, liegts daran?

Edith:
In der Kickstarter Mail steht:
"Bei der Festlegung der Versandtermine haben wir uns bemüht,
den bestmöglichen Kompromiss zu finden,
und leider können nicht alle ihren Rahmen früh bekommen."

das klingt nicht nach "first come first serve"
sondern nach ner anderen Strategie...

am Ende zählt, das er überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2016)

Ich war auch einer der Ersten und kriege den Rahmen erst 17-18 Woche. Welche Strategie jetzt Last hat, darüber können wir schön spekulieren....ham ja genug Zeit. ;-) 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## rms69 (12. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> 6. Wenn jeder diese Fragen an Last per Email stellt, kann man ziemlich viel Ressourcen von Last vergeuden, dann kommt der Rahmen vlcht erst im Mai...


Das war im November 2015!
- welcher Mai war da gemeint?


----------



## hasardeur (12. März 2016)

Mein Rahmen wird auch XL. Wie schon geschrieben, ich denke nicht dass die Rahmen in mehreren Chargen zu Last kommen. Ein Faktor könnten die LRS sein, da sie nun selbst aufgebaut werden und auch dort die Bestellungen wohl unterschiedlich früh eintrudelten. Ist aber blanke Spekulation.


----------



## danchoize (12. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen wird auch XL. Wie schon geschrieben, ich denke nicht dass die Rahmen in mehreren Chargen zu Last kommen. Ein Faktor könnten die LRS sein, da sie nun selbst aufgebaut werden und auch dort die Bestellungen wohl unterschiedlich früh eintrudelten. Ist aber blanke Spekulation.


Bei allem Verständnis das ich für Last habe, fände ich es schon etwas komisch die Leute die nur einen Rahmen geordert haben warten zu lassen bis alle vorher georderten Build Kits und Komplettbikes aufgebaut und ausgeliefert sind. 
Danke aber auch das das nicht die Begründung sein kann.


----------



## Das Brot (12. März 2016)

Vielleicht kann Last ja die Wartezeit mit Bildern verkürzen...


----------



## RamonS (12. März 2016)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich solange wie es das Last FFWD noch nich gibt?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. März 2016)

RamonS schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich solange wie es das Last FFWD noch nich gibt?


Also ich weiterhin mein Nicolai. Außerdem warte ich im Standby ebenfalls auf meinen ICB2.0 Rahmen  Da sind aber noch nicht alle Teile für erdacht...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. März 2016)

Ich fahre Bus


----------



## RamonS (12. März 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Also ich weiterhin mein Nicolai. Außerdem warte ich im Standby ebenfalls auf meinen ICB2.0 Rahmen  Da sind aber noch nicht alle Teile für erdacht...


Man bei dir is ja was lous...  Ich hab auch nen Nicolai, nen '11er Helius AC... Auf Asphalt quäl ich mein Wilier Velodromo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2016)

Wenn ich könnte, würde ich mit meinem Santa schön die trails fahren.....statt dessen eiere ich vorsichtig auf Wald und Forstwegen rum.
Ich muss meinen Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch auskurieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2016)

RamonS schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich solange wie es das Last FFWD noch nich gibt?


Ich muss mir ja eh erst überlegen, wozu ich das FFW dann brauche, wenn im dafür vorgesehen Urlaub nun mit Fanes oder Trailster gefahren wird.
Ist aber vielleicht auch besser so.... ....man soll ja keine unbekannten Trails mit ungetestetem Fahrrad usw...


----------



## Das Brot (12. März 2016)

nix... nen alte Göppel von meinem Bruder.


----------



## ONE78 (12. März 2016)

ich fahre mein QH weiter, ist dem FF ja recht ähnlich.

Welche Kombi haben denn die Leute gewählt die schon in KW13 dran sind?ich versuche zu verstehen warum wir 4Wochen länger warten müssen 
Bei mir L raw Frame only KW18


----------



## christian1994 (12. März 2016)

naja auch wenns noch ein gefühltes jahr dauert bis der rahmen (L) kommt freut sich mein 16er nicolai um so mehr und außerdem sind die meisten teile eh noch immer nicht lieferbar. hab grad mal den antrieb und ne kurbel


----------



## Geißlein (12. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> nix... nen alte Göppel von meinem Bruder.


----------



## hasardeur (12. März 2016)

Bei mir ist meine Fanes gerade mein Bike für alles. Wenn ich das FFWD habe, wird nach Lust und Laune gewechselt. In den Urlaub werde ich wohl beide Bikes mitnehmen, da ich sonst mit Sicherheit eins vermissen werde


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. März 2016)

Weiterhin 26" Enduro-Freeride Hardtail und Fully im wechsel. In den 2Monaten bekomme ich noch die fehlenden Teile zusammen geschnorrt um beide HTs nebenher aufgebaut zu haben.


----------



## freetourer (12. März 2016)

KW 17-18, grün, L , nur Rahmen.

Mir ists egal, hauptsche vor dem nächsten Winter.

In der Zwischenzeit wird entweder Phantom oder Prime gefahren.

Schön fände ich aber, wenn die Rahmen nicht diese hässlichen "FastForward" Schriftzüge auf dem Oberrohr bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> KW 17-18, grün, L , nur Rahmen.
> .....
> Schön fände ich aber, wenn die Rahmen nicht diese hässlichen "FastForward" Schriftzüge auf dem Oberrohr bekommen.



Jupp, die finde ich auch eher mau. Hoffentlich sind die abzuknibbeln.


----------



## hasardeur (12. März 2016)

Das Last-Logo auf dem Steuerrohr ist auch auf dem Lack, dann sollten auch alle anderen Schriftzüge auf dem Lack und damit zu entfernen sein. Statt dieses ewig langen Namens haben wir mit dem Badge doch eigentlich schon eine Steilvorlage geliefert. Einfach zwei liegende Dreiecke und gut. Aber nicht schlimm, wird das eben auch selbst gemacht


----------



## mzonq (12. März 2016)

Bei mir stand KW 13 drin. ...wahrscheinlich Tippfehler 
Habe das 29er Builtkit in grün....mhhh....war glaub ich recht früh dran als Backer u hab dann auf Kit aufgerüstet. Mal abwarten was passiert. Ich persönlich rechne noch mit Verzögerungen.  In der Zwischenzeit fahr ich hauptsächlich  Schauff Stahlstadtrad oder 29erTrigger oder Bionicon Evo. Wobei ich immer wieder denk wie geil so n 29 Trailbike ist...


----------



## HerbyAIC (12. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> KW 17-18, grün, L , nur Rahmen.
> 
> Mir ists egal, hauptsche vor dem nächsten Winter.
> 
> ...



nach Rücksprache mit Jochen: 

Die Aufkleber sind auf dem Lack, also kann man sie leicht entfernen


----------



## Nordwandclimber (12. März 2016)

Sehr gut, das wird dann meine erste Tat wenn der Rahmen da ist....
Aber bis KW17-18 dauert es ja noch etwas. Zum Glück habe ich noch ein Stumpi und mein Kona....


----------



## schneller Emil (12. März 2016)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> nach Rücksprache mit Jochen:
> 
> Die Aufkleber sind auf dem Lack, also kann man sie leicht entfernen


Gottseidank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (12. März 2016)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> nach Rücksprache mit Jochen:
> 
> Die Aufkleber sind auf dem Lack, also kann man sie leicht entfernen


IMHO wäre es sinnvoller, die einfach beizulegen.
Dann entfällt das lästige Abknibbeln.


----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> IMHO wäre es sinnvoller, die einfach beizulegen.
> Dann entfällt das lästige Abknibbeln.


...und man hat einen Aufkleber hinten fürs Auto.


----------



## danchoize (12. März 2016)

Ich erfreu mich inzwischen weiter am Cotic oder Pyga und teste die neuen Teile vom FFWD schonmal dort.


----------



## BrotherMo (12. März 2016)

War heute in Stuttgart. Zwar nur eine ganz kurze Runde (jaja Parkplatz Test...) aber:
Das Ding siehst echt geil aus und fährt sich top. Keinerlei Abkippen bemerkt ( war meine Befürchtung) und sehr wendig (für ein Rad mit der Geo).
Wenn die Rahmen die Qualität der Protos haben dann auch tipptopp.
Ihr dürft euch auf sehr schöne Bikes freuen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. März 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> War heute in Stuttgart. Zwar nur eine ganz kurze Runde (jaja Parkplatz Test...) aber:
> Das Ding siehst echt geil aus und fährt sich top. Keinerlei Abkippen bemerkt ( war meine Befürchtung) und sehr wendig (für ein Rad mit der Geo).
> Wenn die Rahmen die Qualität der Protos haben dann auch tipptopp.
> Ihr dürft euch auf sehr schöne Bikes freuen!


ja aber aber aber..., die auffffkleber...., und nicht abkippen? Dann kann ich ja doch mit dem Ding freihändig zur Arbeit  fahren irgendwann in KW drölfzig, 2025....,
Ach..., und meins ist schon da, Last meinte, dass ich so wenig über den Steuersatz geschimpft habe muss belohnt werden. Schönes Wochenende allen, ich gehe jetzt radfahren mit einem meiner 15 Räder.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ich gehe jetzt radfahren mit einem meiner 15 Räder.


danke 
(Carsten der lach Smiley geht an deine 15 Räder)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ja aber aber aber..., die auffffkleber...., und nicht abkippen? Dann kann ich ja doch mit dem Ding freihändig zur Arbeit  fahren irgendwann in KW drölfzig, 2025....,
> Ach..., und meins ist schon da, Last meinte, dass ich so wenig über den Steuersatz geschimpft habe muss belohnt werden. Schönes Wochenende allen, ich gehe jetzt radfahren mit einem meiner 15 Räder.


Ha wie die zeiten sich ändern,früher der moralappostel im 301 forum heute bei last.aber fahnen zum glück wehen in alle richtungen.ride on.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. März 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> . Keinerlei Abkippen bemerkt ( war meine Befürchtung)



Ich nehme an mit ner Pike 140!? - welcher Offset?

Vllt. Liegts dran dass er HA im sag steiler wird - ich glaub das is mehr als man denkt...

Ich hab mal bissl mit reach gerechnet des war bei ner 140er Pike und 20 % sag ca. 1,5 cm mehr bei einem L Rahmen angegeben musste man nochmal für den HA machen....


----------



## BrotherMo (12. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ja aber aber aber..., die auffffkleber...., und nicht abkippen? Dann kann ich ja doch mit dem Ding freihändig zur Arbeit  fahren irgendwann in KW drölfzig, 2025....,
> Ach..., und meins ist schon da, Last meinte, dass ich so wenig über den Steuersatz geschimpft habe muss belohnt werden. Schönes Wochenende allen, ich gehe jetzt radfahren mit einem meiner 15 Räder.


Alles klar bei dir?
Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung....


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> danke



Es gibt für mich jetzt zwei Varianten:

1) du hast ein FF bestellt und dann darfste hier auch weiter deine Fanboy-Kommentare ablassen

2) du denkst, du müsstest hier Partei für Last ergreifen...was garnicht nötig ist und zumeist irgendwann sogar den Hersteller nervt. Dann hälst du lieber den Schnabel, denn sonst halt ich mich nicht mehr zurück.

Meine Kresse, normal gibts bei Dir nicht? Nur Fanboy oder Ignorieren...

Und Karsten (@schulte68): ja, ich hab noch drei andere Bikes. Aber trotzdem fahre ich ab Ostern für drei Wochen nach Italien. Wär nett gewesen...und diese Unzufriedenheit darf man äussern. Ich finde den Ton hier ziemlich in Ordnung, keiner wird bösartig oder unverschämt... Damit muss Last leben und ich glaub, bisher können sie das auch ganz gut!
Die Sonne macht es grade nicht einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2016)

@  *der-gute*
 was hast du für ein problem (mit mir) warum bist du immer so angepisst und beleidigt wenn ich was schreibe ?

Weisst du was...  *halt du lieber den Schnabel,*


----------



## RamonS (12. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> ja, ich hab noch drei andere Bikes. Aber trotzdem fahre ich ab Ostern für drei Wochen nach Italien. Wär nett gewesen...und diese Unzufriedenheit darf man äussern. Ich finde den Ton hier ziemlich in Ordnung, keiner wird bösartig oder unverschämt... Damit muss Last leben und ich glaub, bisher können sie das auch ganz gut!
> Die Sonne macht es grade nicht einfacher



Sehr ich genau so, immer schön entspannt bleiben...


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @  *der-gute*
> was hast du für ein problem (mit mir) warum bist du immer so angepisst und beleidigt wenn ich was schreibe ?
> 
> Weisst du was...  *halt du lieber den Schnabel,*



weil es einfach nichts zur Sache beiträgt.

PS: Kongruenz zwischen Schrift und Smiley wär angebracht.

Ignore: CHECK


----------



## freetourer (12. März 2016)

Ich finde es ja für die entsprechenden User schön, dass sie so eine innige Beziehung zu Last haben und sich als Kunde bei der Firma gut aufgehoben fühlen.

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum das gleichzeitig dazu legitimiert sich hier über andere User lustig zu machen - zumal hier ja wirklich noch sehr entspannt auf die momentane Situation reagiert wird.

Auch wenn es kein offizielles ICB Bike ist kann man ja doch von einem Communtity Bike sprechen:
Last bedient sich einer reichweitenstarken Promo über mehrere mtb-news Artikel, lässt sich das Projekt über Kickstarter vorfinanzieren und bietet im Vorfeld entsprechende Testtage an (tolle Sache, war selber in Witten und habe mich sehr über die entspannte Tour mit Jörg gefreut).

Allerdings ist die weitere Informationspolitik nach Bekanntgabe des O.K. für das Projekt doch eher sehr dürftig und auch eher nicht so wie es für Kickstarter Projekte vorgesehen ist.

Jeder hat seine Art damit umzugehen und dass sich darüber gesammelt im IBC Forum ausgetauscht wird sollte ja wohl nicht verwundern. - In anderen Branchen wäre sicher bereits ein nicht mehr zu stoppender Shit-Storm im Gange.

Mir persönlich ists egal, ich komme job-bedingt momentan eh zu wenig zum Biken und habe zum Glück auch noch Alternativen. - Andere Käufer stehen da eben vor einer anderen Fakten- und Bedarfs-Situation. Wenn ich meinen Rahmen vor dem nächsten Herbst bekomme und er verarbeitungsmässig so ist wie ich es mir vorstelle ist alles in Butter.

Keiner von uns ist ja gebeten worden auf freundschaftlicher Basis der Firma Last Geld zu geben. Wenn Last es halt nicht schafft den geschlossenen Kaufvertrag zu erfüllen (auch ein Lieferzeitpunkt ist Teil des Kaufvertrages) verbucht man die Erfahrung halt entsprechend und lässt diese halt in seine zukünftigen Kaufentscheidungen und Meinungen einfließen oder auch nicht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. März 2016)

Sorry Leute, wollte "nur" etwas frotzeln über manchen Kommentar der hier im Laufe der Zeit abgegeben wurde. @BrotherMo ich hatte deinen Post nur zum Anlass genommen, weil mal hier sowas kam, dass der Lenkwinkel unpraktisch für freihändiges Fahren wäre. Und Alex, ich kann dich gut verstehen, ich habe nämlich noch das Coal auf das ich warte und mein Herb schon verkauft (und keine Alternative im Keller zum Touren fahren ;-))
Und @wurzelhoppser ist doch schön wenn alles ist wie gehabt, ist halt wie bei deiner Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ;-)

Naja, allen Wartenden weiterhin dicke Nerven, Alternativräder und schönes Wochenendwetter


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2016)

Da wir ja noch ein bisschen Zeit haben, würde ich gern nochmal die Reifenfrage strapazieren. Mir fehlt einfach Erfahrung mit 29" und vor allem mit dem FFWD. Ein 29" Reifen hat bei gleicher Breite nunmal deutlich mehr Volumen und Aufstandfläche. Daher vermute ich, dass die Erfahrungen von 26" nicht 1:1 übertragbar sind.

Für das VR ist der Minion DHF so gut wie gesetzt. Die offenen Fragen: 2.3 oder 2.5? MaxxTerra oder MaxxGripp? Der Reifen soll halt beim Stolperbiken ein Garant für Gripp sein, aber nicht rollen wie ein Sack Nüsse.

Für das HR bin ich mir absolut unklar. Der Reifen soll gut rollen, muss möglichst viel Volumen haben aber noch in den Hinterbau passen (Reifenhöhe?), stabile Seitenwände aufweisen und vom Profil her ein Allrounder sein. Ein Minion SS oder Speci Slaughter haben dann vielleicht doch zu wenig Profil. Den Rock Razor habe und kenne ich, ist eben eher ein Spezialist als Allrounder..
Kandidaten für HR: Minion DHF 2.5 oder 2.3 Exo, Minion DHR II 2.3 Exo, HRII 2.30 Exo, Ardent 2.4 Exo oder gar Ikon Exo?

Über die Zeit werde ich wohl wieder ein paar Versuche machen, zu Beginn suche ich eben die Kombi, die Ihr wählen würdet, wenn Ihr nicht wißt, welche Bedingungen Ihr vorfindet.
Gerade diejenigen von Euch, die schon länger 29" fahren, haben eben das, was mir fehlt - Erfahrungen.

Andere Marken? Schwalbe kommt eh mit dem Build Kit, ist für mich aber nicht die #1 bezüglich Gummimischung. Conti mag ich nicht so und finde nur das Grippmonster Baron verlockend. Onza hat in 29" weder einen verlockenden Reifen für VR (Gummimischung) noch HR (Profil, Karkasse). Den On One Chunky Monkey werde ich mal testen, ist aber nicht meine erste Wahl (durchschnittliches Volumen, Profil mit rel. schlechter Selbstreinigung). Andere Marken kenne ich nicht.

Na dann, Feuer frei!


----------



## berkel (13. März 2016)

Für nicht zu heftige Trails vorne DHF oder DHR II in 2.3 und hinten z.B. Ardent. Wenn es heftiger wird vorne den 2.5er DHF in MaxxTerra oder kompromisslos den MaxxGrip. Ich habe gerade den Baron aufgezogen, lt. einem Kumpel hat der bei Nässe mehr Grip als der DHF MaxxTerra, hat allerdings weniger Volumen als der sehr fette 2.5er DHF (in 29" deutlich breiter als in 26") den ich sehr gerne fahre.
Mit dem RockRazor bin ich nicht so wirklich klar gekommen, Kurvengrip gut, aber wenn es steil wird zuwenig Bremsgrip; mal ganz abgesehen von abfallenden Seitenstollen (habe mit Schwalbe kein Glück).


----------



## metalbks (13. März 2016)

Specialized hat noch schöne Reifen im Angebot. Purgatory, Butcher, Slaughter am HR. Vorne fahre ich gerne den Hillbilly.


----------



## Bench (13. März 2016)

Ich hab am Ragley Big Wig den Speci Ground Control als Control-Version in 29x2.3 hinten. Taugt mir recht gut, allerdings würde ich nächstesmal eher die Grid-Variante nehmen, wobei das Luxusprobleme sind. Vorne den Speci Butcher Control in 29x2.3, der dem Maxxis Minion DHF recht ähnlich ist.
Beide Reifen kommen mir für 2.3 ziemlich breit vor. Aber das ist bei 29" wohl so 
Aber ich stolperbike nicht, ich fahre damit flowig auf Waldböden, Forststraßen und auch viel Hard Pack. Von daher bin ich evtl. eh der falsche Ansprechpartner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. März 2016)

DHF/DHR II 2.3 is für alles ausser Matsch super.
Ich fahr v/h MaxxTerra

der 2.5 MaxxGrip ist wirklich ein Monster.
Meine Referenz in 29"

Passt leider nur bedingt in meine DVO Diamond,
in die Pike passte der gut rein.

Darum wandert der auch ans VR vom FF.
Hinten werde ich ja am FF  den Versuch mit dem Trail Boss in 27.5x3.0 machen.

wenn ich endlich mal alle meine 29" Pellen runter hab,
teste ich wohl den Baron oder Kaiser Projekt 2.4
dazu will ich die mir aber mal anschauen
so richtig klar is es mir noch nicht, was der Unterschied is


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> geschlossenen Kaufvertrag zu erfüllen (auch ein Lieferzeitpunkt ist Teil des Kaufvertrages)



Das ist der Punkt - so Kommentare wie "dafür bekommt man Qualität für nen top Preis" sind richtig, aber auch der Preis war Bestandteil des Kaufvertrags und ist keine Entschuldigung für das Nichteinhalten anderer kriterien! - Auch wir mussten sofort bezahlen und nicht dann wenn genug Kohle über ist oder sonst was....

Gut, ist zwar völlig normal in der Bikebranche dass LT nicht eingehalten werden - da muss man aber auch dazu sagen, dass mir einige Fälle bekannt sind (Direktversender), wo man mit Preisnachlass oder Upgrades dem Käufer entgegenkommen ist!
Den wenn es die "Schweißbude" nicht schafft den Termin einzuhalten, geht das bei denen auch auf $$$

Was tatsächlich am schlimmsten ist, ist einfach die Zeit, die man NIE wieder bekommt in der man das Rad "gebraucht" hätte - wie z.B. der Osterurlaub 2016 oder 1/4 - 1/3 der Saison....

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich hab da Verständnis für Last, kenn die Jungs und freu mich auf die nächsten Rennen mit ihnen!


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2016)

Also Minion DHF 2.5 MaxxGripp und Minion DHR II MaxxTerra oder EXO in 2.3 (VR/HR)?


----------



## bs99 (13. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da wir ja noch ein bisschen Zeit haben, würde ich gern nochmal die Reifenfrage strapazieren. Mir fehlt einfach Erfahrung mit 29" und vor allem mit dem FFWD. Ein 29" Reifen hat bei gleicher Breite nunmal deutlich mehr Volumen und Aufstandfläche. Daher vermute ich, dass die Erfahrungen von 26" nicht 1:1 übertragbar sind.
> 
> Für das VR ist der Minion DHF so gut wie gesetzt. Die offenen Fragen: 2.3 oder 2.5? MaxxTerra oder MaxxGripp? Der Reifen soll halt beim Stolperbiken ein Garant für Gripp sein, aber nicht rollen wie ein Sack Nüsse.
> 
> ...


VR 2,5 maxxgrip
HR Minion DHF 2,3 Dual oder ev. 2,5


----------



## mzonq (13. März 2016)

Ich hab am Fully vorne den 2.5 DHF Minion Max Terra und hinter den 2.3 Minion DHR II.
Bei Matsch gibt es bestimmt bessere Reifen (Shorty). Aber wenns um Waldböden und Wurzeln geht sind die schon ne Ansage. Hatte vorher die 2.4er Ardents drauf und war mit denen auch zufrieden. Sind halt feiner im Profil und bei trockenen Verhältnissen auch gut. Vinschgau Goldseetrail etc kein Problem. Die Minions sind wahrscheinlich hier bei mir im Mittelgebirge und schwäbische Alb übertrieben. Aber ich finds einfach geil wie die am Bike wirken und Grip aufbauen. Ich fahr ab und zu mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Auf Asphalt kosten die schon richtig Körner.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. März 2016)

Ich werde vermutlich die Schwalbe Dinger auch direkt verbannen und entweder gegen Baron vorne und Trailking/DHR2 maxpro tauschen oder minion dhf vorn und hinten minion ss oder den Nobby nic lassen. Kommt halt immer auf die Bedingungen an die man so hat. Hier bei mir ists oft nass, mit Wurzeln und waldboden. Da finde ich besonders Conti bcc oder supertacky Mischungen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. März 2016)

- ardent is vorne eher nichts, außer man will das rad um die kurve tragen - der Goldseetrail stellt auch nicht so wahnsinnig hohe Anforderungen an einen Reifen ;-)

- Was im endurobereich von Maxxis sehr häufig gefahren wird ist vorne HRII und hinten DHRII - hab ich auch am fully
- der DHR II ist vorne auch ganz gut und sieht man immer öfter - siehe FFWD-bikes (ähnlich zum Speci Butcher)

hinten probier ich beim FFWD mal einen Semislick - da die Traktion im rumpeligen gelände da ohnehin nicht so enorm sein wird - was dann ein gröberes profil auch nicht groß ändert, Schulterstollen für kurvenhalt sind da und beim rollwiderstand denke ich wird er ganz gut sein!


----------



## danchoize (14. März 2016)

darf ich denn auch leichtere Reifen fahren? oder ist das Verboten?
Mir schwebte jetzt die Kombi XKing hinten und TrailKing vorne vor, beide in der RS Variante..


----------



## mzonq (14. März 2016)

Verboten!!!Ansonsten versaust du das Image von stahlradfahrenden Hardcorebikern! Und die Reifenpolizei kommt vorbei Und das geht mal gar nicht! 
Da könnt ich ja auch gleich anfangen mich zu rasieren.


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> darf ich denn auch leichtere Reifen fahren? oder ist das Verboten?
> Mir schwebte jetzt die Kombi XKing hinten und TrailKing vorne vor, beide in der RS Variante..



Meine Erfahrungen mit dem TrailKing (RQ) sind nicht so gut. Der Kurvengrip ist so schlecht, dass er nur am Hinterrad Sinn ergibt.

Mit Baron Projekt vorne wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## danchoize (14. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit dem TrailKing (RQ) sind nicht so gut. Der Kurvengrip ist so schlecht, dass er nur am Hinterrad Sinn ergibt.
> Mit Baron Projekt vorne wird ein Schuh draus.


... welcher über 1KG weigt. 

Ich war in den letzten Jahren mit dem MKII (am Vorderrad) nicht schlecht unterwegs und hab den TK hier noch rumliegen .. sollte ja eigentlich besser gehen als der MKII


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. März 2016)

sicher, war aber mehr auf die vorherigen Kommentare bezogen und sollte aussagen dass es noch mehr zwischen ardent und shorty gibt - und so schwer sind die 2,3er  maxxis auch wieder nicht - allerdings denke ich dass a bissl pannenschutz am Hinterrad nciht so schlecht ist - da die Geo ja schon zum "offen lassen" verleitet - und dann kann s beim HT schon mal ordentlich scheppern und eim HT is dann schnell a reifen durchgestanzt...


----------



## berkel (14. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ich war in den letzten Jahren mit dem MKII (am Vorderrad) nicht schlecht unterwegs und hab den TK hier noch rumliegen .. sollte ja eigentlich besser gehen als der MKII


Ich mag Reifen nicht bei denen die Karkasse breiter ist als die Stollen, die Stollen also nicht seitlich überstehen. Ich hatte die RQ selbst und den MK II an einem Testbike - ich komme damit bei aggressiver Fahrweise beim Kurvenverhalten nicht zurecht. Der Unterschied zu einem Reifen wie dem DHF mit abstehenden Seitenstollen und freiem Kanal zwischen Seiten- und Mittelstollen ist groß.


----------



## hasardeur (14. März 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich mag Reifen nicht bei denen die Karkasse breiter ist als die Stollen, die Stollen also nicht seitlich überstehen.



Das ist es auch, was mich an Conti allgemein stört (neben der Unternehmenspolitik). Baron und Kaiser sind da die Ausnahme.

Ardent am VR hatte ich auch mal, aber nicht lange. Fährt sich super eckig (große Lücke zwischen Mittelstollen und Seitenstollen), zu kleine und weiche Seitenstollen, kein Gripp durch Gummimischung.
Am HR fahre ich den Ardent auch nur noch, weil ich einige davon habe. Eine stabile Karkasse erlaubt mal eben 0,2-0,3 bar weniger Druck, und das sind Welten bezüglich Gripp.

Einen klebrigen VR "brauche" ich, weil ich mich gern auf das VR verlasse. Das HR darf gern mal auskeilen. Ein rutschendes VR bedeutet fast immer Sturz. Hier bei uns im Norden gibt es viele Wurzeln. Im Harz, wo ich sonst viel fahre, hat der Granit zwar Haftung ohne Ende, aber es gibt auch einige schattige Ecken, die fast immer feucht sind. Da macht ein klebriger Gummi viel aus, vor allem für den Kopf. Und Stolperbiken ist für mich zu 80% Kopfsache.
Ein weicher Gummi und ein stabiler Karkassenaufbau dämpfen auch viel mehr, was zusätzlich Fahrkomfort bedeutet und gerade am HT nicht zu verachten ist.



danchoize schrieb:


> darf ich denn auch leichtere Reifen fahren? oder ist das Verboten?



Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man will / erwartet / für Erfahrungen gemacht hat. eine dünne RS-Karkasse benötigt einfach mehr Druck. Ergo nimmt Haftung ab und Pannenanfälligkeit zu. Vom Profil her sind RK und TK sicher ausreichend, vor allem in BCC.
Ich persönlich war auch mal mit der Kombi NN/RR zufrieden, und bin die mit 3,5 bar gefahren. Bis mir jemand gezeigt hat, was ich damit alles verschenke/verpasse. (Ich wundere mich heute immer wieder über die Druckangaben auf den Reifen)



mzonq schrieb:


> Verboten!!!Ansonsten versaust du das Image von stahlradfahrenden Hardcorebikern! Und die Reifenpolizei kommt vorbei Und das geht mal gar nicht!
> Da könnt ich ja auch gleich anfangen mich zu rasieren.



Niemand lästert hier über irgendeine Reifenwahl. Aber der Reifen ist das Tuningteil mit den vielfältigsten Möglichkeiten. Ebenso vielfältig sind die Ansprüche. Es gibt Biker, die einen Baron in 2.5 den Berg hoch quälen und ihn dann auf der Abfahrt genießen. Dann gibt es Biker, die mit einem Racing Ralph aufwärts entschwinden und bergab auch mal absteigen oder bestimmte Strecken meiden. Beide haben ihren Spass und würden vielleicht nie tauschen wollen.


----------



## MalcolmX (14. März 2016)

Weil hier öfters das Stolperbiken fällt - aus meiner Sicht sind hier (ausser auf felsigem Untergrund) der DHR2 und der Shorty dem DHF überlegen.


----------



## hasardeur (14. März 2016)

OK, dann führe mich zum Licht und zeig mir mal den Shorty in 29" und MaxxGripp  Oder soll Deine Aussage bedeuten, dass der Shorty als 2.3 MaxxTerra dem DHF in 2.5 MaxxGripp überlegen ist? Das würde ich gern glauben, doch fällt mir das rein von der Theorie her schwer.

In 27,5" schwärmen allerdings einige meiner Bike-Kumpels vom Shorty. Dann warten wir also mal auf die klebrige 29" Version, ergänzt durch einen 29" Aggressor für hinten. Bis dahin werde ich wohl auf DHF/DHRII setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Weil hier öfters das Stolperbiken fällt - aus meiner Sicht sind hier (ausser auf felsigem Untergrund) der DHR2 und der Shorty dem DHF überlegen.



Was verstehst du unter stolperbiken?
Fur mich impliziert der Begriff nahezu felsigen untergrund


----------



## Ebingerl (14. März 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter stolperbiken?
> Fur mich impliziert der Begriff nahezu felsigen untergrund



http://enduro-mtb.com/video-this-is-not-enduro-this-is-stolperbiken/


----------



## MalcolmX (14. März 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter stolperbiken?
> Fur mich impliziert der Begriff nahezu felsigen untergrund


Viele Trails am Gardasee wo es wirklich zur Sache geht, sind erstaunlich laubig/erdig (Riva Freefall zB).
Bei uns in der Gegend (Graubünden) gibt's auch sehr steile, erdige Trails.

Bin persönlich gegen die Klassifizierung von allem, aber wollte eben anmerken, dass viele sehr technische Trails nicht zwingend felsig sind.

Auf einem erdigen Trail hat ein Shorty mit Maxxpro denk ich immer mehr Grip als ein DHF. Gummimischungen zählen echt (fast) nur auf nassen Felsen und Wurzeln - da muss jeder selber wissen, was für Untergründe er hauptsächlich fährt.


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2016)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das ich mit dem DHF MaxxGrip deutlich mehr Grip hatte, als mit einem HR II MaxxTerra - auch im Wald.

Das darf jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MalcolmX (14. März 2016)

Vom HR2 war ich auch nie der allergrösste Fan... Und auch der Shorty taugt nicht jedem... ich mag ihn echt gerne


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2016)

Dem Shorty trau ich wegen nicht vorhandener Schlitze in den Seitenstollen nicht so sehr


----------



## darkJST (14. März 2016)

Ich bin mal so frei...



froride schrieb:


> (...)
> *Maxxis Minion SS:* Die Bedingungen waren trocken bis feuchter Waldboden und Kalkstein. Also typischer Lärchen-/Kiefernwald mit der hellbraunen, kalksteindurchsetzten, schlechtwettertauglichen Erde. Nichts schmierig, nicht klebrig, nicht tief matschig.
> Was die meisten wissen wollen, rollt er leicht. Ja, er rollt leicht!!! Das letzte ähnlich Leichtfüssige was ich gefahren bin, dürfte der Maxxis Ardent 2.25 gewesen sein. Also wie das kleine, dichte Profil vermuten lässt, rollt der SS richtig gut. Die nächste wichtige Frage, dämpft da noch was? Ja, tut es überraschenderweise sehr gut. So wenig Gummi ist da nämlich nichtmal drauf. Einen Maxxis Ikon 2.25 steckt er locker in die Tasche. Keine Spur von dessen Hoppeligkeit. Ich würde es mal auf dem Niveau eines 1/3 abgefahren Minion DHR2 ansiedeln. Die Dämpfung hat mich schon sehr überrascht und ist deutlich höher als erwartet. Auch was Traktion angeht bin ich positiv überrascht. Bergauf habe ich keine Probleme erwartet, gibt es auch keine. Kurven, sehr angenehm im Übergang von dem kleinen Mittelprofil zu den Seitenstollen. Der letzte Semislick bei mir war der Intense Zero und da war die Devise: rutschen bis genug Schräglage erreicht ist und die Seitenstollen einharken. Bei Minion SS ist das sehr stark abgemildert. Im Vergleich zum DHR2, den ich vorher drauf hatte, fährt der SS sich total unauffällig und man macht da deutlich weniger Kompromisse als erwartet. Den grössten wohl bei der Bremstraktion, die zwar gut ist, aber im richtig steilem Gelände erwartungsgemäß an die Grenzen kommt. Das Hinterrad steht dann einfach schneller mal als bei einem DHR2. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass auch auf der Bremse ein Maxxis Ikon oder Maxxis Ardent 2.25 keineswegs besser sind.



Edit...ach um den gings ja garni...egal.


----------



## hasardeur (14. März 2016)

Macht ja nix. Erinnert mich dennoch stark an den Rock Razor. Vielleicht hole ich mir dann doch gleich eine Dreierkombi, DHF 2.5 MG, DHR 2 und Slaughter (wird dauernd im Bikemarkt angeboten).


----------



## woodmonkey (14. März 2016)

Ich werfe mal den Bontrager xr4, bzw. se4, jeweils in der Team Issue Mischung in den Raum. Bin den xr4 in 26" lange gefahren und habe ihn jetzt als se4 wieder hier liegen. Rollt gut, fühlt sich in Kurven gut an, hat Grip und hat gut gehalten. Lediglich die Seitenwand beim xr4 war ein wenig dünn, aber dafür gibt es ja jetzt den se4. Fahre auf dem DH im Moment vorne den s5 TE und bin auch sehr zufrieden ( sonst immer Minion DHF).

Ansonsten Ardent hinten und HR2 3C vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (14. März 2016)

HR2 war irgendwie auch nicht meins.

Wer den Shorty am Vorderrad nicht probiert ist selbst Schuld. - Bei den momentanen Bedingungen im Wald der beste 29er Reifen, den ich kenne.


----------



## felixh. (14. März 2016)

Also der DHF 2.5 Maxxgrip ist jetzt nicht so das Gripwunder. An einen 26" 2.5" Baron kommt der bei weitem nicht ran wenns um Bremsgrip oder Grip im losen geht. Ich hab den Maxxgrip am Trailfox (is ja auch 29er) runtergefahren - und würde ihn jetzt nicht schlechtreden - aber bis auf Seitengrip und für die Klasse an Reifen doch recht guten Rollwiderstand - ist er jetzt leider kein Gripmonster.

Besser finde ich Michelin Wild Roc'r 2 Magix - aber den muss man manuell cutten - sonst hat er kaum Grip. Irgendwie komisch dass Michelin dass nie announced. Aber gibt quasi keinen Michelin Rider der den ungecutted fährt (man muss die Stollen so kürzen - dass mehr Abstand reinkommt für bessere Bremsflanke).

Michelin Wild Grip'r 2 Magix (für vorne) Gumx(für hinten) - dürfte auch super sein. Michelin sind sehr gut gedämpft (auf Niveau des Maxxis Maxxgrip) - aber halt nicht so riesiges Volumen. Zum Stolperbiken mit niedrigstluftdruck daher zumindest ohne ProCore nicht so optimal. Allerdings - der Minion Maxxgrip mit ProCore ist mir dann endgültig zu schwer - die Michelin mit ProCore dürften für schnelles fahren eine Macht sein.

Baron Projekt 2.4 werde ich bald bestellen und mal ausprobieren. Kurz mal letztes Jahr damit wo gerollt - kam mir schon vor dass der im losen für 29" die Referenz schlechthin ist. Rollwiderstand ist halt wie bei den Michelin auch echt hoch.


Maxxis und viel Grip - hoffentlich gibts bald den Shorty 29" in 2.4WT bzw den DHR II 2.4 WT - die Exo 2.3er finde ich für anspruchsvolles Gelände oder ballern viel zu instabil. Da hab ich sofort die Karkasse wo zerrisen wenns felsig wird (DHR II 2.3 29" wiegt <800g - das ist kaum besser wie ein Racing Ralph oder gleichwertig mit dem Conti X-King  - einfach zuwenig). 



Aber - da ich ja eh noch mein Trailfox für gröberes Gelände habe - wird der DHR II 2.3er mein Vorderreifen - hinten kommt ein X-King Protection 2.4 drauf. Dass rollt dann super und ich behalte mir einen Respektabstand im Einsatzzweck zum Trailfox. Daher auch 22.5mm IW Felgen (DT XM1501) am Fastforward, und 30mm IW Felgen am Trailfox. Und 160mm Pike mit AWK vs 150mm Fox 34. (BTW - CR Conception hat für die Pike jetzt eine Stahlfeder und Kartusche - die leichter ist wie Original Pike Solo Air (eine Seite der Pike bleibt mehr oder weniger leer)!!! - die ersten Berichte über die KombiKartusche auf VeloVert sprechen von super Niveau - Fox36 könne einpacken im Vergleich - leider nur 160mm)


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wer den Shorty am Vorderrad nicht probiert ist selbst Schuld. - Bei den momentanen Bedingungen im Wald der beste 29er Reifen, den ich kenne.


Ich fahr zur Zeit den Michelin Wild Mud 29x2.25 und der is subbr


----------



## felixh. (14. März 2016)

Ah bezüglich Lieferung. Im Vergleich zum Canyon Strive ist Last da eh Blitzschnell wenns denn KW18 wird. Und leider ist die Verzögerung in der Bike Industrie eh Standard. Hätte das Fastforward auch gerne jetzt - weil ich nach Kreuzband OP in 1-2 Wochen so langsam wieder mit mtbiken beginnen kann - aber mit Trailfox wird mich das halt echt zu viel zu viel Speed verleiten. Das Fastforward wäre da jetzt grad richtig um nicht übermütig zu werden. Werde daher das Trailfox einfach kastrieren indem ich den Dämpfer zu stark aufpumpe - und dazu Lockout rein auch bergab.


Und das Negativbeispiel schlechthin bleibt hier wohl für lange Zeit Vyro. ~6Monate announced - es werden jetzt wohl 2.5 Jahre (aber immerhin kommt sie - teils hat man ja schon an Duke Nukeem Forever glauben können)!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2016)

Naja, die Gabelhersteller bringen dafür jetzt schon bald die 2017er Produkte...die gleichen das Ganze dann wieder aus 

G.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. März 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Besser finde ich Michelin Wild Roc'r 2 Magix - aber den muss man manuell cutten - sonst hat er kaum Grip. Irgendwie komisch dass Michelin dass nie announced. Aber gibt quasi keinen Michelin Rider der den ungecutted fährt (man muss die Stollen so kürzen - dass mehr Abstand reinkommt für bessere Bremsflanke).
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Gibts da Bilder? Wie man den cutten sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. März 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Besser finde ich Michelin Wild Roc'r 2 Magix - aber den muss man manuell cutten - sonst hat er kaum Grip. Irgendwie komisch dass Michelin dass nie announced. Aber gibt quasi keinen Michelin Rider der den ungecutted fährt (man muss die Stollen so kürzen - dass mehr Abstand reinkommt für bessere Bremsflanke).
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Gibts da Bilder? Wie man den cutten sollte?


----------



## felixh. (14. März 2016)

Nein - ist ja individiuell. Cutten musst du die länglichen Stollen wo sie schmal werden - hier sieht man das Profil gut
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Tires,48/Michelin/Wild-RockR2-Advanced-Reinforced,13671

Je nachdem halt 1-3mm. Das Profil vom Rocr'2 ist recht flach - ein Reifen für tiefes Gelände wird das nicht - aber auf Felsen (nicht Geröll), Hardpack und Waldboden/Wurzeln perfekt. Muss aber >10° warm sein. Verhärten bei tiefen Temps recht schnell.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. März 2016)

hilf mir mal bitte schnell:
du meinst quasi dass die Bremskante der kurzen stollen effektiver wird!?

ich hab den reifen hier weiß allerdings nicht genau welcher denke aber der magix - da er "Prototyp" aufdruck hat - im haus sehr weich (fingernagelabdruck ist lange sichtbar) auf der Straße kann man Das "Kleben" förmlich hören aber auf wurzeln und steine (leicht feucht) bei momentanen temperaturen nicht so pralle. Am meisten stört mich die schlechte Selbstreinigung. Ich werd mal cutten... zunächst schräg schade dass es keine bilder gibt, wenn es doch viele machen ;-)


----------



## FranG (14. März 2016)

Also ich bin jetzt seit 2 Monaten auf Hansdampf am VR und RockRazor am HR mit dem 29er Hardtail durchs Bergische unterwegs. Ging sehr gut, nur einmal, bei wirklich extrem tiefem Matsch wars mit dem RR nicht mehr wirklich so spaßig. Bin aber allerdings noch nie einen Maxxis zum Vergleich gefahren...


----------



## felixh. (14. März 2016)

Ja - du brauchst einfach mehr Abstand von der breiten Kante zu den Stollen. Abrollen wird dadurch etwas schlechter - Bremsgrip aber quasi verdoppelt. Fährt man Rock'r2 vorne wie hinten - dann vorne deutlich mehr cutten. Das ist auch der Grund dass die den ungecutted verkaufen.


----------



## rzOne20 (15. März 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Also der DHF 2.5 Maxxgrip ist jetzt nicht so das Gripwunder. An einen 26" 2.5" Baron kommt der bei weitem nicht ran wenns um Bremsgrip oder Grip im losen geht. Ich hab den Maxxgrip am Trailfox (is ja auch 29er) runtergefahren - und würde ihn jetzt nicht schlechtreden - aber bis auf Seitengrip und für die Klasse an Reifen doch recht guten Rollwiderstand - ist er jetzt leider kein Gripmonster.


 
Für technisch anspruchsvolles, langsames Fahren wird an den 2,5er Baron nie was rankommen. Der DHF hat schon ordentlich Grip, allerdings fehlt im der Bremsgrip im losen. Das wiederrum kann der DHRII sehr gut. Meiner Meinung nach kommt der schon an den 2,5er Baron ran, allerdings mit weniger Seitenhalt.



felixh. schrieb:


> Besser finde ich Michelin Wild Roc'r 2 Magix - aber den muss man manuell cutten - sonst hat er kaum Grip. Irgendwie komisch dass Michelin dass nie announced. Aber gibt quasi keinen Michelin Rider der den ungecutted fährt (man muss die Stollen so kürzen - dass mehr Abstand reinkommt für bessere Bremsflanke).


 
Für hinten würde ich den WildRock in GumX sicher nicht cutten, so wie er ist rollt der sehr gut am HR. Grip und Seitenführung finde ich bei dem für hinten echt super, und er hält was aus, ist nicht so eine Haut. Vorne könnte ich mir das aber schon vorstellen.



felixh. schrieb:


> Michelin Wild Grip'r 2 Magix (für vorne) Gumx(für hinten) - dürfte auch super sein. Michelin sind sehr gut gedämpft (auf Niveau des Maxxis Maxxgrip) - aber halt nicht so riesiges Volumen. Zum Stolperbiken mit niedrigstluftdruck daher zumindest ohne ProCore nicht so optimal. Allerdings - der Minion Maxxgrip mit ProCore ist mir dann endgültig zu schwer - die Michelin mit ProCore dürften für schnelles fahren eine Macht sein.


 
Für Stoplerbiken (wie du das so schön nennst) ist der Wild Grip mMn nicht so geeignet wie der WildRock. Die WildRock Stollen sind deutlich besser weil mehr abgestützt oder breiter oder mehr Fläche (weiß nicht wie das im Fachausdruck heißt).
Warum aber ein riesiges Volumen zu dem technisch anspruchsvollen, langsamen Fahren besser sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Der 2,5" Baron (für mich bis dato der beste für so was) hat ja auch kein riesiges Volumen? Und die Karkasse beim WildRock ist für niedrige Drücke auch ausreichend Steif?

Für diese Feststellungen schreibst du mir zu oft "dürfte"!



felixh. schrieb:


> Baron Projekt 2.4 werde ich bald bestellen und mal ausprobieren. Kurz mal letztes Jahr damit wo gerollt - kam mir schon vor dass der im losen für 29" die Referenz schlechthin ist. Rollwiderstand ist halt wie bei den Michelin auch echt hoch.


 
Da wirst du enttäuscht sein wenn du von Gripmonster und Baron 2,5" und Maxxgrip DHF kommst . Referenz für "normales" Enduro ja, aber nicht für deine Stoplerbikereien. Karkasse ist bei weitem nicht so robust/steif, Gummi ist eher auf Trailking-Niveau und die Sopeln sind zu dünn.



felixh. schrieb:


> Ja - du brauchst einfach mehr Abstand von der breiten Kante zu den Stollen. Abrollen wird dadurch etwas schlechter - Bremsgrip aber quasi verdoppelt. Fährt man Rock'r2 vorne wie hinten - dann vorne deutlich mehr cutten. Das ist auch der Grund dass die den ungecutted verkaufen.


 
Dieses Cutten scheint mir schon ein enormer Aufwand zu sein. Was würdest du dazu nehmen, bzw hast du schon mal gemacht? Seitenschneider, Beisszange? Ich könnte mir vorstellen es am VR mal zu probieren.




felixh. schrieb:


> Muss aber >10° warm sein. Verhärten bei tiefen Temps recht schnell.


 
Meine Erfahrung (nur mit den WildRocks) ist da eher so das die auch bis -12° mit dem Baron mithalten? Der einzige Reifen bisher, der mir bei Minus nicht hart wurde, außer eben dem 2,5er Baron?


----------



## bs99 (15. März 2016)

Reifenthread oder wie?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. März 2016)

Ne langeweile weil keine Rahmen da sind....


----------



## rzOne20 (15. März 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Reifenthread oder wie?


Fährst du ohne Reifen, also nur auf den hinichen Carbonfelgen ? Krasser Typ


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2016)

Ich empfinde es halt so (und das deckt sich mit den meisten anderen Erfahrungen):

Der weichste 29" Gummi ist der DHF MaxxGrip.
Dessen Profil ist bewährt und verlässlich.

Diese Kombination macht ihn für mich zur Referenz für meinen Anspruch (vollgas bis Stolperbiken)

Der Baron 2.5 ist die Referenz für einen 24/7/365 Reifen. Den Gummi wird es aber unverständlicher Weise nie für 29" geben.

Der HR 2 ist auf Waldboden super, aber leider nur in MaxxTerra erhältlich. Sonst sicher ein ernster Konkurrent zum DHF.

Die modernen Conti Apex Karkassen sind mir nicht stabil genug. Und die sind mir zu teuer zum testen.

Michelin? Sicher! Fahre in der Nassen Jahreszeit den Wild Mud mit sehr weichem Gummi.

Für meine Diamond muss ich mir noch was überlegen, da passt der DHF 2.5 nicht rein...jedenfalls nicht im Betrieb, denn die Tauchrohre haben Spuren...
Fürs Tofane mit der Diamond kommt ggf. im Sommer ein Michelin.

Hinten ist der DHR 2 Maxx Terra eigentlich gesetzt...leider radiert ein WE intensives Ballern den recht weit runter.

Hach...Reifen...tolles und unerschöpfliches Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (15. März 2016)

Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Warum ist es eigentlich für alle so total abwegig die bei den Kompletträdern montierten Magic Mary vorne zu fahren? Nicht zu schwer und sollte doch auch ganz gut grippen. Allerdings bin ich den noch nicht gefahren. Oder bin ich der einzige, der Komplett bestellt hat???

Hinten finde ich eh nicht so extrem wichtig.


----------



## jan84 (15. März 2016)

der MagicMary ist nen guter, meiner Erfahrung nach mittlerweile problemloser, Reifen.


----------



## -Wally- (15. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Warum ist es eigentlich für alle so total abwegig die bei den Kompletträdern montierten Magic Mary vorne zu fahren? Nicht zu schwer und sollte doch auch ganz gut grippen. Allerdings bin ich den noch nicht gefahren. Oder bin ich der einzige, der Komplett bestellt hat???
> 
> Hinten finde ich eh nicht so extrem wichtig.



Das liegt vielleicht an den Erfahrungen den einige Leute hier mit den Reifen gemacht haben. Es hieß einmal Schwalbe hätte Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit der Reifen...dann kam eine Info, dass das abgestellt worden ist und die Reifen wieder stabiler sein sollen.
Das hatte ich damals zum Anlass genommen und hatte mir einen vorne aufs Enduro gepackt und war damit ein paar Tage in den Bergen.
Der Reifen fuhr sich frisch aufgezogen extrem gut, ich war richtig begeistert! Nach zwei bis drei Tagen allerdings wurde die Reifenoberfläche ziemlich rissig und fast alle Außenstollen waren angerissen...man glaubt das garnicht, wenn mans nicht selbst mal gesehen hat.
Hinzu kam, dass ich vor Ort bei einem Endurorennen jede Menge Leute mit dem gleichen Reifen gesehen hab, bei denen sah es genauso aus, in meinem Bekanntenkreis gings auch so weiter. Ich habe meinen Reifen nach drei bis vier Tagen runter gezogen und bei meinem Händler reklamiert, bzw. gegen einen HR2 getauscht. Seit dem bin ich problemlos unterwegs, auch wenn der bei Nässe nicht ganz so gut funktioniert.
In der Zwischenzeit hieß es abermals seitens Schwalbe, dass die Probleme behoben worden sind...aber irgendwie treten sie dann doch immer wieder mal auf.
Ich denke, dass wird ein Grund für viele hier sein davon Abstand zu nehmen, mich eingeschlossen.

Was das FastForward angeht, wollte ich am HR erst einen Bontrager XR4 fahren, ist ein super Reifen, vorallem tubeless gefahren, ganz so stabil isser aber nicht, daher wirds dann wohl ein 2,4er MaxxPro Ardent werden. Vorne schwanke ich noch zwischen HR2 und Speci Butcher Grid. Mit dem Butcher Grid hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen auch bei Nässe gemacht und der grippt auf harten schmierigen Oberflächen phenomenal. Ich muss aber dazu schreiben, dass alle meine Erfahrungen mit den Reifen auf 26" beruhen...

Wenn ich komplett bestellt hätte, dann würde ich die Mary aber auch erstmal fahren...solange wie es halt geht...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. März 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht an den Erfahrungen den einige Leute hier mit den Reifen gemacht haben. Es hieß einmal Schwalbe hätte Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit der Reifen...dann kam eine Info, dass das abgestellt worden ist und die Reifen wieder stabiler sein sollen.
> Das hatte ich damals zum Anlass genommen und hatte mir einen vorne aufs Enduro gepackt und war damit ein paar Tage in den Bergen.
> Der Reifen fuhr sich frisch aufgezogen extrem gut, ich war richtig begeistert! Nach zwei bis drei Tagen allerdings wurde die Reifenoberfläche ziemlich rissig und fast alle Außenstollen waren angerissen...man glaubt das garnicht, wenn mans nicht selbst mal gesehen hat.
> Hinzu kam, dass ich vor Ort bei einem Endurorennen jede Menge Leute mit dem gleichen Reifen gesehen hab, bei denen sah es genauso aus, in meinem Bekanntenkreis gings auch so weiter. Ich habe meinen Reifen nach drei bis vier Tagen runter gezogen und bei meinem Händler reklamiert, bzw. gegen einen HR2 getauscht. Seit dem bin ich problemlos unterwegs, auch wenn der bei Nässe nicht ganz so gut funktioniert.
> ...


So ausreissende Stollen habe ich aber auch bei meinen Maxxis Shorty am Vorderrad. Da reissen auch die Seitenstollen ein. Stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht, solange sie keinen Schaden im Mantel hinterlassen. Ich kenne nur ältere Schwalbe Reifen, da fand ich den Grip für mich persönlich schlechter als bei Conti oder Maxxis und der Verschleiss war sehr hoch. Der Shorty ist übrigens auf meinem DHler am Vorderrad montiert und ein 26", 2,4er MaxxGripp DH blabla...

Hat schonmal jemand was darüber gelesen?


----------



## jan84 (15. März 2016)

Ich hatte beim HighRoller2, weiß nichtmehr genau welche Gummimischung, auch 2 oder 3 mal Probleme mit ausreißenden Seitenstollen. Wurden vom Händler aber anstandslos ausgetauscht.


----------



## hasardeur (15. März 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Mit dem Butcher Grid hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen auch bei Nässe gemacht und der grippt auf harten schmierigen Oberflächen phenomenal.



Die weicheste Secialized Gummimischung ist laut deren HP 50a. Ich kann kaum glauben, dass die besser grippt, als eine 40a oder 42a, wie sie Maxxis einsetzt. Vom Profil ähnelt der Butcher sehr stark dem Minion DHF, würde dann also dem DHF 3C MaxxTerra gleichzusetzen sein.

Hat denn jemand eine günstige Quelle für Minion DHF 2.5 MaxxGripp und DHR II MaxxTerra? Die besten Preise finde ich gerade bei Probikeshop (ca. 40€/St.).


----------



## R.C. (15. März 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Dieses Cutten scheint mir schon ein enormer Aufwand zu sein. Was würdest du dazu nehmen, bzw hast du schon mal gemacht? Seitenschneider, Beisszange?



Seitenschneider oder gleich http://www.knobbyknife.at/index2.php - ist aber fast ein bisschen zu grob fuer MTB-Reifen.
Ist eine scheiss Arbeit, ausserdem verklebt der Gummi die Zange.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Die weicheste Secialized Gummimischung ist laut deren HP 50a. Ich kann kaum glauben, dass die besser grippt, als eine 40a oder 42a, wie sie Maxxis einsetzt. Vom Profil ähnelt der Butcher sehr stark dem Minion DHF, würde dann also dem DHF 3C MaxxTerra gleichzusetzen sein.



Je nach Reifen haben die verschiedene Gummimischungen, der Butcher Control ist der mit druchgaengig 50a, der Butcher Grid (vergleichbar mit EXO) hat 42 (70 unter den Stollen).
Bei den interessanten Reifen (Butcher, Slaughter und Hillbilly) ist 50a das haerteste, was man bekommen kann



hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand eine günstige Quelle für Minion DHF 2.5 MaxxGripp und DHR II MaxxTerra? Die besten Preise finde ich gerade bei Probikeshop (ca. 40€/St.).



Alltricks (der andere grosse Franzose) hat die auch oft im Angebot.


----------



## hasardeur (15. März 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Je nach Reifen haben die verschiedene Gummimischungen, der Butcher Control ist der mit druchgaengig 50a, der Butcher Grid (vergleichbar mit EXO) hat 42 (70 unter den Stollen).
> Bei den interessanten Reifen (Butcher, Slaughter und Hillbilly) ist 50a das haerteste, was man bekommen kann



Hast Du eine Quelle dazu? Nicht, dass ich Dir nicht traue, aber ich habe nichts dazu gefunden. Specialized Pneus gibt es ja öfter mal im Bikemarkt. Für Selbstversuche optimal


----------



## Nordwandclimber (15. März 2016)

Fahre derzeit auf meinem Kona vorne Butcher und hinten Purgatory. Beide in der Grid Version und tubeless auf ner Flow EX in 29".
Diese Kombi kommt definitiv zuerst auf mein FF, da ich damit sehr zufrieden bin und sich die Reifen auf der Alb, im Vinschgau und am Gardasee von Tour (läuft etwas zäher) bis S3 ganz gut bewährt hat. Alternativ versuch ich hinten den Slaughter oder den SS von Maxxis.
Schau mer mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (15. März 2016)

Also bei meinen Roc'r 2 hab ich je Reifen gut 10min gebraucht - und das mit Billig Seitenschneider (3€ im 3er Pack oder so) aus einem französischen Baumarkt. Verklebt ist da gar nichts. 


Schwalbe ist bei mir durch. Dazu gibts den Magic Marry in 29" nicht in der weichen Gummimischung. Bin den Magic Marry 29" mal ein paar Abfahrten gefahren - und kam überhaupt nicht zurecht. Der alte Mudy Marry in der weichen Mischung - den hab ich wirklich gemocht. Seitdem ist Schwalbe für mich gelaufen - jedes mal Probleme oder abreißende Stollen (ein Wicked Will der nach 50km am Vorderrad 1/3 seiner Stollen ganz verloren hatte, usw).


Und Achtung wer den DHR II 2.3 kauf - die 29"er Version ist dünner wie die 650B/26". Wiegt fast dasselbe trotz 2" mehr. Wer viel Grip will sollte auf die 2.4er warten. Denke dass könnte ein super Reifen werden mit viel Bremsgrip.


----------



## R.C. (15. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Quelle dazu? Nicht, dass ich Dir nicht traue, aber ich habe nichts dazu gefunden. Specialized Pneus gibt es ja öfter mal im Bikemarkt. Für Selbstversuche optimal



Kein Problem. Steht bei Speci bei jedem(?) Reifen dabei: 
https://specialized.com/at/de/components/butcher-control-2bliss-ready/105864
https://specialized.com/at/de/components/butcher-grid-2bliss-ready/105932



felixh. schrieb:


> Also bei meinen Roc'r 2 hab ich je Reifen gut 10min gebraucht - und das mit Billig Seitenschneider (3€ im 3er Pack oder so) aus einem französischen Baumarkt. Verklebt ist da gar nichts.



Kann sein, bei mir ist zumindest bei (von) Maxxis (hergestellten) Reifen immer ein klebriger Rueckstand am Seitenschneider zurueckgeblieben (Michelins hab' ich glaube ich mehr als 10 Jahre nicht mehr geschnitten).
Der Reifen heisst uebrigend Ro_CK_'R (englisch, nicht franzoesisch).


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2016)

der Last Coal Rahmen  wird ab der 14 KW ausgeliefert.


----------



## hasardeur (16. März 2016)

Und der FFWD ab KW 13 > Winner!!


----------



## fabeltierkater (16. März 2016)

Mal was ganz anderes: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man einen 2. Flaschenhalter am FastForward befestigen kann, am liebsten am Sitzrohr? Und auch so, dass es bei rumpeligen Strecken hält...


----------



## darkJST (16. März 2016)

Schellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. März 2016)

Puh, wie viel Platz ist da am sitzrohr? Im Prinzip kannst die gewindenietenteile aus Alu reinmachen - evtl mit Jochen Rücksprache halten wegen den Löchern... Rostschtz nicht vergessen!

Bei vielen( oder allen) Alurahmen sind das auch nur die gleichen Teile wie die im Baumarkt...

REIFEN:
Kann die control karkasse beim Butcher auch was? Hätte jetzt nur hinten Grid genommenen...


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2016)

Wieso nur hinten Grid? Gerade da würde ich eine härtere Mischung nehmen, also Control und klebrig, also Grid, vorn. Die Karkasse ist doch 2BR und bei beiden gleich. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## bs99 (17. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wieso nur hinten Grid? Gerade da würde ich eine härtere Mischung nehmen, also Control und klebrig, also Grid, vorn. Die Karkasse ist doch 2BR und bei beiden gleich. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


Grid ist die stabilere Karkasse, so ähnlich wie bei Schwalbe SuperGravity.
Die Grid Reifen haben meistens noch eine klebrigere Gummimischung.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. März 2016)

Im Falle des Slaughter sind die Mischungen mit und ohne Grid-Karkasse aber die gleichen (50/60a Dual Compound). Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der in erster Linie fürs Hinterrad gedacht ist.

Edit: Sorry, ging zuletzt ja um den Butcher. Bei dem ist der Grid auch weicher, bei vorn und hinten Butcher würde ich auch nicht nur hinten Grid aufziehen. Vorn Butcher Control und hinten Slaughter Grid könnte man aber sinnvoll kombinieren.


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2016)

Ok, Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## R.C. (17. März 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Grid ist die stabilere Karkasse, so ähnlich wie bei Schwalbe SuperGravity.



Nein. Grid ist eher wie EXO.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. März 2016)

Ahh, ja...

2br: to Bliss ready

Und bezieht sich auf tubeless

Grid ist die stärkere karkasse

Edit sagt: "zu spät!"

Nur hinten weil HT fürs grobe und vorne sieht man was kommt

Aber mich wurd interessieren wie viel da um ist¿??


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. März 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> . Vorn Butcher Control und hinten Slaughter Grid könnte man aber sinnvoll kombinieren.



Genau das ist der plan - dachte nur dass es da weniger Erfahrungen gibt als mit Butcher karkasse ist ja gleich....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. März 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein. Grid ist eher wie EXO.



Ich glaube aber Grid ist nicht gleich Grid - also Butcher Grid ist dicker als z.B. purgatory Grid

Vom Gewicht abgeleitet....


----------



## R.C. (17. März 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber Grid ist nicht gleich Grid - also Butcher Grid ist dicker als z.B. purgatory Grid



Das kann sein, ich kenne aber nur Butcher, Slaughter und Hillbilly Grid. Die sind naeher bei Maxxis' EXO als bei SG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. März 2016)

Ich versteh nurnoch gummi


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2016)

Wobei SG ja auch echt steif ist. Ob es das wirklich braucht?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zwischen Butcher Control/Grid und Minon MaxxTerra/MaxxGripp?


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. März 2016)

damits nicht zu langweilig wird, mal wieder ein Foto zwischendurch: Boost Pike.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1978137]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mamu89 (17. März 2016)

was fahrt (plant) denn ihr so für B+ laufräder an euren FFWDs


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

Mein LRS besteht aus Hope ProII Naben mit DT XM551 Felgen und Comp. Speichen. Die Vo. Nabe hat einen Boost Adapter für die Pike Boost Gabel und ich habe die Felge schon 10mm nach rechts zentriert. Die Pike ist die 150mm Version aber wenn mir das zu viel Federweg ist, travel ich die auf 140mm....mal sehen.


----------



## mamu89 (17. März 2016)

ok, dachte auch an die XM551 Felgen... naben werd ich vermutlich was billigeres nehmen


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. März 2016)

mamu89 schrieb:


> ok, dachte auch an die XM551 Felgen... naben werd ich vermutlich was billigeres nehmen


Mach ich auch so...


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

nehmt ihr normale Vo.Naben oder Boost?


----------



## tommybgoode (17. März 2016)

Gibt's überhaupt echte Alternativen zur xm551? Die ztr Hugo ist wohl unnötig breit, oder?

Bin noch b+ unwissend... Werde auch zuerst 29 er fahren und evtl. dann zum Winter mir den b+ lrs gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (17. März 2016)

B+ funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht mit 30mm Maulweite, wie ich inzwischen festgestell hab. Drücke die für solche Reifen Sinn machen (für mich unter 1,3 Bar), bringen keinen Spass in Kurven und bei Sprüngen.
Ich würde mir felgen mit mind. 45mm Maulweite kaufen.


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

Ich habe die 551 (40mm Mw.) mit 2.8er NN beim FastForeward Testfahren probiert. Bei 1.0 Bar Druck haben die im Test einen ziemlich guten Eindruck gemacht. Von Umknicken war keine Spur.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2016)

Die 551 ist gerade schlecht lieferbar, für die die immer recht spät bestellen...hab ich gehört 

G.


----------



## MalcolmX (17. März 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> nehmt ihr normale Vo.Naben oder Boost?


Das kannst du dir eh nicht aussuchen - hängt natürlich von der verwendeten Gabel ab...


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir eh nicht aussuchen - hängt natürlich von der verwendeten Gabel ab...


du kannst nur keine Boost-Nabe in eine normalen Gabel einbauen. Andersrum geht´s. Es ging eher darum, welche Naben-Gabelkombi die FFler hier planen.


----------



## Felger (17. März 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> B+ funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht mit 30mm Maulweite, wie ich inzwischen festgestell hab. Drücke die für solche Reifen Sinn machen (für mich unter 1,3 Bar), bringen keinen Spass in Kurven und bei Sprüngen.
> Ich würde mir felgen mit mind. 45mm Maulweite kaufen.



uh  - das höre ich ungern - kann noch wer was zu >30mm Felge und ~2,8er B+ Reifen berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (17. März 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> B+ funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht mit 30mm Maulweite, wie ich inzwischen festgestell hab. Drücke die für solche Reifen Sinn machen (für mich unter 1,3 Bar), bringen keinen Spass in Kurven und bei Sprüngen.
> Ich würde mir felgen mit mind. 45mm Maulweite kaufen.


Da ändert sich bei breiteren Felgen aber nicht die sooo extrem viel. +Reifen haben ein eigenes Fahrgefühl, das generell für Sprünge und schnelle Kurven meiner Meinung nach nicht viel taugt. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## MalcolmX (17. März 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> du kannst nur keine Boost-Nabe in eine normalen Gabel einbauen. Andersrum geht´s. Es ging eher darum, welche Naben-Gabelkombi die FFler hier planen.


Umgekehrt passt doch die Lage der Bremsscheibe nicht, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2016)

Es gibt Adapter, die rechts die 10 mm ausgleichen. Der Abstand der Brmsscheibe bleibt dabei konstant. Das Rad muss nur unzentriert werden.


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ....Das Rad muss nur unzentriert werden.


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. März 2016)

Reifen hab ich für das VR:
Michelin Wild Mud 2,25 in weich für weich.
Conti Kaiser 2,4 falt oder Michelin Wild Rock'r weich/magix für hart. Welchen der beiden entscheide ich noch spontan.

Hinten möchte ich den neuen Michelin Semislick wild race'r probieren. Wenn das nicht taugt (Bremsgrip und nässe) den dhr2 in hart.

Die neue 170mm reverb passt zu gut zum Rad...


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Umgekehrt passt doch die Lage der Bremsscheibe nicht, oder?


Das sieht dann bei einer 100mm Hope Nabe so aus:



 




links der alte Adapter, rechts der für 110mm


----------



## MalcolmX (17. März 2016)

Haha das wäre ja der grösste Fail.
Dann hat man bei den Nabenflanschen mehr Offset als vorher, statt weniger...


----------



## BrotherMo (17. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Haha das wäre ja der grösste Fail.
> Dann hat man bei den Nabenflanschen mehr Offset als vorher, statt weniger...


Hä?


----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Haha das wäre ja der grösste Fail.
> Dann hat man bei den Nabenflanschen mehr Offset als vorher, statt weniger...


Was hast du denn geraucht?   

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MalcolmX (17. März 2016)

Okay, ich geb zu das hab ich jetzt genau falsch herum überlegt gehabt.
Daheim, in Ruhe, check ich natürlich dass das Laufrad eigentlich viel symmetrischer wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (17. März 2016)

Ebend  

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. März 2016)

mal wieder ein Schmankerl...: Hope Gripdoctor


----------



## FranG (18. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Schmankerl...: Hope Gripdoctor


Blingbling! Aber da hätte ich Angst das Rad loszulassen...


----------



## schlonser (18. März 2016)

In orange! Hach...


----------



## Das Brot (20. März 2016)

Servus Zusammen, so jetzt muss ich doch auch mal Off-Topic was fragen... wie verhält sich denn das mit dieser Narrow Wide Geschichte?
Der Vorteil soll ja sein, dass die Kette auch ohne Führung dort bleibt wo sie soll.
Funktioniert dieses System auch mit 10 Fach? 
Sprich Narrow Wide Kettenblatt und zum Beispiel 10 Fach XT???
Was ich bisher gefunden habe ist, man braucht ein spezielles Schaltwerk mit mehr Spannung und auch eine spezielle Kette???

Baut Ihr Eure FFW´s alle mit 11 fach auf oder was macht ihr am Antrieb für Varianten?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Der Toni (20. März 2016)

Funktioniert genau so mit 10-fach. Da die Innenmaße der Ketten identisch sind, ist es dem Kettenblatt egal, ob du 9,10 oder 11-fach fährst.
Ich würde auch dazu noch ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk einbauen, da das die Kettenspannung hoch hält. Bei Sram ist das Typ2 bei Shimano Shadow Plus.


----------



## R.C. (20. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen, so jetzt muss ich doch auch mal Off-Topic was fragen... wie verhält sich denn das mit dieser Narrow Wide Geschichte?
> Der Vorteil soll ja sein, dass die Kette auch ohne Führung dort bleibt wo sie soll.
> Funktioniert dieses System auch mit 10 Fach?
> Sprich Narrow Wide Kettenblatt und zum Beispiel 10 Fach XT???



Ja, funktioniert genauso. Ein 11fach SRAM Schaltwerk haelt die Kette aber nochmal deutlich besser als ein normales, gedaempftes 10fach Schaltwerk. Es braucht keine spezielle Kette, die sind, bis auf Halflink-Ketten, alle Narrow-Wide.


----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2016)

Zuverlässig funktioniert das vielleicht, solange Kette und KB noch neu sind. Aber nach ein paar Monaten fliegt die Kette runter, wenn es richtig rumpelt, solange man nicht auf größere Ritzel schaltet und damit die Kettenspannung erhöht sowie die untere Kettenlänge, also das, was immer schlackert, kürzer ist. Gerade am HT erwarte ich da viele Abwürfe ohne KeFü, daher kommt auch eine an das FFWD. Eine obere KeFü sollte das Abfliegen der Kette zuverlässig verhindern. Eine untere KeFü braucht es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.

Ohne Typ2 oder Plus-Schaltewerk fliegt die Kette aber fast immer runter, wenn es rappelt.


----------



## schneller Emil (20. März 2016)

War bei mir am HT nie so. 1x10 (mit NW und Schimpanso XT plus schaltwerk) ohne kefü hat keine Probleme gemacht. Und es hat ausreichend gerappelt. Mmn ist es am HT sogar besser als am fully, da die kettenstrebe/Kassette nicht nach oben bewegt wird und somit irgendwann im Verlauf mehr Kette freigibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (20. März 2016)

Sauber... vielen Dank mal für die Antworten. Dann versuch ich mal mein Glück mit 1x10 und NarrowWide KB.

Wenn es nicht klappt kommt noch ne KeFü dazu.


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. März 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> War bei mir am HT nie so. 1x10 (mit NW und Schimpanso XT plus schaltwerk) ohne kefü hat keine Probleme gemacht. Und es hat ausreichend gerappelt. Mmn ist es am HT sogar besser als am fully, da die kettenstrebe/Kassette nicht nach oben bewegt wird und somit irgendwann im Verlauf mehr Kette freigibt.


Der unbewegliche Hinterbau bringt den Vorteil mit sich, dass man wie oben schon geschrieben, keine Kettenlängung durch den Hinterbau in Kauf nehmen muss. Bei der Fanes sind es sogar vier Glieder die die Kette "zu lang" sein muss. Das macht schon einiges aus...

1x10 halte ich für sinnfrei, wenn nicht Altbestände vorhanden sind.


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2016)

Wie war das nochmal mit der Kettenlinie bei verschiedenen Kettenblattgrößen?

Es gibt ja jetzt das hier:




http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/50t-shark-sprocket-18t-1x11

Das könnt man ja mit 36/38z fahren


----------



## schlonser (20. März 2016)

Ich probier erstmal ohne KeFü, dranschrauben kann man ja immer.

Anderes Problem: Ich will vorne ne MT7 mit shimano Triggern verheiraten. Letztere hab ich zum Glück vergessen zu bestellen, aber das soll wohl alles mehr schlecht als recht zusammenpassen. Hope-Adapter wohl solala, einigermaßen mit den missmatch von Matura und welchen von Problemsolvers. Ich seh es aber überhaupt nicht ein für Adapter fast 80 Tacken zu bezahlen.
Da ja hier die verschiedensten Kombis gefahren werden, hat nicht irgendwer ne saubere und günstige Lösung? Eigentlich wollte ich GX Kassette, XT 11er Schaltwerk mit Shifter und Sram Kurbel fahren. Aber bei dem Mehrpreis bin ich ja schon auf X1 Preisniveau...


----------



## danchoize (20. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Ich probier erstmal ohne KeFü, dranschrauben kann man ja immer.
> 
> Anderes Problem: Ich will vorne ne MT7 mit shimano Triggern verheiraten. Letztere hab ich zum Glück vergessen zu bestellen, aber das soll wohl alles mehr schlecht als recht zusammenpassen. Hope-Adapter wohl solala, einigermaßen mit den missmatch von Matura und welchen von Problemsolvers. Ich seh es aber überhaupt nicht ein für Adapter fast 80 Tacken zu bezahlen.
> Da ja hier die verschiedensten Kombis gefahren werden, hat nicht irgendwer ne saubere und günstige Lösung? Eigentlich wollte ich GX Kassette, XT 11er Schaltwerk mit Shifter und Sram Kurbel fahren. Aber bei dem Mehrpreis bin ich ja schon auf X1 Preisniveau...


XT8000er Stifter für iSpec-B nehmen und dann mit dem Hope Adapter an den MT7 Hebel montieren
15e pro Seite 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...-fuer-Shimano-XTR-XT-SLX-Schaltgriffe-p24623/


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. März 2016)

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt immer mit KeFü fahren. Ich habe das einfach Zeugs erst ohne versucht, und gerade nach rappeligen Trails oder nach Sprüngen war die Kette öfters mal unten (beim Fully). Seitdem ich die 77designz KeFü nutze, hatte ich viel seltener ich einen Kettenverlust. Wie hasardeur schon schrieb, mit zunehmendem Verschleiß werden die Kettenverluste häufiger.
Es hängt aber auch sehr stark vom Kettenblatt ab. Ich hatte ein RF NW Blatt, das war Käse. Dann jetzt ein Blackspire, das ist viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (20. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Da ja hier die verschiedensten Kombis gefahren werden, hat nicht irgendwer ne saubere und günstige Lösung?


Zwei Schellen halt. Funktioniert bei mir seit 30 Jahren 
Fast alles ist kompatibel zu allem.


----------



## fabeltierkater (20. März 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Anderes Problem: Ich will vorne ne MT7 mit shimano Triggern verheiraten. Letztere hab ich zum Glück vergessen zu bestellen, aber das soll wohl alles mehr schlecht als recht zusammenpassen. Hope-Adapter wohl solala, einigermaßen mit den missmatch von Matura und welchen von Problemsolvers. Ich seh es aber überhaupt nicht ein für Adapter fast 80 Tacken zu bezahlen.


Du könntest auch Shimano Bremshebel mit den Magura MT7 Bremssätteln kombinieren, also beispielsweise die Saint Hebel mit I-Spec B und dann halt den I-Spec B Shifter kaufen. Siehe dazu folgenden Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/


----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2016)

BL-M8000 kosten bei BC etwa 35€/Stck.. Viel bessere Ergonomie, deutlich mehr Bremskraft und i-Spec II. Allerdings kann man dann auch sehr viel Geld sparen und MT5 statt MT7 kaufen. Die Bremssättel sind identisch.

Die Bremskraft soll sogar über Saint sein. Ich werde meine MT5 an der Fanes so umbauen. Die Magura Bremshebel sind eine Zumutung.


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2016)

Was die NW-Kettenblätter angeht, kann ich die Erfahrungen der anderen so weit bestätigen. Am Hardtail funktioniert es bei mir seit etwa 1500km+ einwandfrei, auch in ordentlichem Trail-Einsatz, bisher nur einmal Kette runter. Am Fully dagegen (Stumpi 29 Evo) von Anfang an Probleme, immer wieder Kette runtergefallen, wenn es etwas rumpeliger wurde. Kettenführung ran, fertig.


----------



## Bench (21. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit der Kettenlinie bei verschiedenen Kettenblattgrößen?
> 
> Es gibt ja jetzt das hier:Anhang anzeigen 474691
> 
> ...


----------



## Bench (21. März 2016)

Obwohl... wenn mans recht bedenkt...


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2016)

i seh garnix.


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. März 2016)

Ich auch nicht ...


----------



## hardtails (21. März 2016)

einfach mal auf zitieren klicken, dann seht ihr es
könnt ihr euch aber sparen, themenbezug 0


----------



## BrotherMo (22. März 2016)

Mal ne Frage an alle Besteller...

Habt ihr schon alle Liefertermine genannt bekommen für das FFWD? 
Alles im Bereich zwischen KW 13 und KW 18 wie hier zu lesen war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (22. März 2016)

In meiner Mail steht 17. - 18. Woche, im Oktober bestellt (nur Rahmen, in schwarz).


----------



## MalcolmX (22. März 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> In meiner Mail steht 17. - 18. Woche, im Oktober bestellt.


Ebenso.


----------



## Ebingerl (22. März 2016)

Hallo,

in meiner Mail steht 17-18, clear powder coated, was ich nicht wirklich verstehen kann, weil ich kein BuildKit mitbestelle. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es so viel länger dauert, nur weil ich Steuersatz und Ersatzschaltauge mitbestellt hab... Traurig find ich das schon irgendwie...

Anderes Thema: Ich glaube es ist bisher noch nicht diskutiert worden. Ich hatte dazu mal mit Jochen telefoniert. Meine Idee war für das Hinterrad eine 10mm Achse zu nehmen. Die Achse und die Adapter hab ich auch schon für die Hope Pro II Evo. Jetzt wo im neuen Update sogar was in dieser Richtung erwähnt wird, wollte ich mal nachfragen.

Hat das noch wer vor?


----------



## berkel (22. März 2016)

@Ebingerl

Ich werde auch eine 10mm Steckachse verwenden (DT RWS), da muss man dann das rechte Ausfallende aufbohren und ein Gewinde rein schneiden (in meinem Fall M10x1).



> Jetzt wo im neuen Update sogar was in dieser Richtung erwähnt wird


Wo steht da was dazu? Hier im Thread wurde das schon diskutiert.


----------



## Ebingerl (22. März 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Wo steht da was dazu?


----------



## danchoize (22. März 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> @Ebingerl
> Ich werde auch eine 10mm Steckachse verwenden (DT RWS), da muss man dann das rechte Ausfallende aufbohren und ein Gewinde rein schneiden (in meinem Fall M10x1).
> Wo steht da was dazu? Hier im Thread wurde das schon diskutiert.



Aber da bleibt doch dann herzlich wenig Material am Schltauge stehen? 
Wenn man die Steifigkeitsdiskussion mal aussen vor lässt, gibt es einen Grund das so zu fahren, an den ich jetzt nicht gedacht hab?


----------



## Der Toni (22. März 2016)

Ja, wenn man seine Nabe auf 10mm umgebaut hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2016)

Bei Schnellspanner ist meine Nabe zB nur über die Endkappen abgestützt. Eine 10mm Achse trägt evtl mit. Allerdings sicherlich auch nur an den Endkappen...hmmmm...na wenns beim ersten Flatdrop kracht...


----------



## MalcolmX (22. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...na wenns beim ersten Flatdrop kracht...


jo genau... weil bei Generationen von Radfahrern mit Schnellspanner ständig die Achsen/Naben zerfallen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (22. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Aber da bleibt doch dann herzlich wenig Material am Schltauge stehen?
> Wenn man die Steifigkeitsdiskussion mal aussen vor lässt, gibt es einen Grund das so zu fahren, an den ich jetzt nicht gedacht hab?


Das Gewinde ist dann ja außen im dicken Teil. Die Modifikation ist auch von Last so bestätigt.
Der Grund für die Steckachse ist bei mir neben meiner Abneigung gegen Schnellspanner einfach, dass ich 2 Naben und Achsen dafür habe und das Umrüsten der CK sehr teuer wäre.


----------



## danchoize (22. März 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man seine Nabe auf 10mm umgebaut hat.


ah.. OK ... aber die ganzen Nachteile? nicht lieber wieder auf QR umbauen?


----------



## danchoize (22. März 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Das Gewinde ist dann ja außen im dicken Teil. Die Modifikation ist auch von Last so bestätigt.
> Der Grund für die Steckachse ist bei mir neben meiner Abneigung gegen Schnellspanner einfach, dass ich 2 Naben und Achsen dafür habe und das Umrüsten der CK sehr teuer wäre.


Stimmt wohl .. das ist nicht bei jedem Hersteller so einfach wie bei DT o.ä.


----------



## Das Brot (22. März 2016)

Naja ich denk mal der Standart tuts auch... da vertrau ich den Jochens und Jörgs von Last... ansonsten wäre ein anderes System sicher Serie am FFW


----------



## schneller Emil (24. März 2016)

Nächste Woche ist schon KW 13 oder ?


----------



## danchoize (24. März 2016)

Wer die Antriebsdiskussion nochmal anwärmen will, dem empfehle ich den Adler-Fred. Auf die Gefahr hin das eure Kassette teurer als der Rahmen wird ... Lolz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (24. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> ?.. Auf die Gefahr hin das eure Kassette teurer als der Rahmen wird ... Lolz


... bleibt nur noch die Frage: Was ist früher lieferbar?


----------



## danchoize (24. März 2016)

Touché


----------



## mw.dd (24. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Wer die Antriebsdiskussion nochmal anwärmen will, dem empfehle ich den Adler-Fred. Auf die Gefahr hin das eure Kassette teurer als der Rahmen wird ... Lolz



Nein danke, nun ist alles da. Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, aber der kommt ja nächste Woche


----------



## Brook (25. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Wer die Antriebsdiskussion nochmal anwärmen will, dem empfehle ich den Adler-Fred. Auf die Gefahr hin das eure Kassette teurer als der Rahmen wird ... Lolz



Hello, what means "Adler - Fred"?


----------



## danchoize (25. März 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Hello, what means "Adler - Fred"?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram...gle-1x12-schaltung-mit-500-bandbreite.795400/


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein danke, nun ist alles da. Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, aber der kommt ja nächste Woche


Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe... Also der Rahmen...


----------



## felixh. (27. März 2016)

Meiner ist per email erst letzte Aprilwoche/erste Maiwoche fertig. Dachte das wäre allgemein die Verzögerung.


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. März 2016)

Naja,meiner kommt im Juni ( 2016 ) 
Hab aber noch Alternativen auf 2 Reifen,deswegen  
Bin aber auf die ersten Aufbauten mehr als gespannt,und vor allem,
WER HÄLT DEN ERSTEN IN DEN HÄNDEN


----------



## schneller Emil (28. März 2016)

Heute beginnt KW 13 
Ich zähle die Stunden


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. März 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Heute beginnt KW 13
> Ich zähle die Stunden


Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (28. März 2016)

Also gibts 2 Tranchen - korrekt?
Weil bei mir steht:

Felix Hartmann
Kalenderwoche  Calender Week   17-18


----------



## bs99 (28. März 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Also gibts 2 Tranchen - korrekt?
> Weil bei mir steht:
> 
> Felix Hartmann
> Kalenderwoche  Calender Week   17-18


Ja, bei mir auch.
Werden wohl zwei Container sein.


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2016)

IDRT/FdgB, Michael Wolf
Kalenderwoche  Calender Week   13


----------



## BrotherMo (28. März 2016)

Habt ihr jeweils eine Mail mit dem Liefertermin bekommen oder war die Info auf Anfrage?


----------



## schneller Emil (28. März 2016)

Mail bekommen


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Mail bekommen



Dito


----------



## Das Brot (28. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> IDRT/FdgB, Michael Wolf
> Kalenderwoche  Calender Week   13


Welche Farbe und Größe hast du??? Vielleicht werden wir ja verwechselt. Kann bei Namensvettern schon mal vorkommen. Michael Wolf Kw 17/18


----------



## jobra (28. März 2016)

Bei mir kw18. Größe m, schwarz


----------



## imkreisdreher (29. März 2016)

Moin! Ich stehe grade auf dem Schlauch: Das Bild auf Kickstarter von Last hat bei mir für Erklärungsbedarf gesorgt. Wieso soll die Lehre 12mm anzeigen und nicht 6mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (29. März 2016)

Die Lehre wird erst auf der Antriebsseite plan aufgesetzt (mit den 6mm Versatz) und ergibt dann auf der Seite mit der Bremsscheibenaufnahme 2x den 6mm Versatz, also 12mm.
Hier http://www.last-bikes.com/products/fastforward-trail-29.html sieht man es auch sehr gut: 73,5  - 61,5 sind 12mm


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Größe hast du??? Vielleicht werden wir ja verwechselt. Kann bei Namensvettern schon mal vorkommen. Michael Wolf Kw 17/18



M, Blau inkl. Steuersatz und Reverb.
Das "IDRT/FdgB" ist doch aber eindeutig?


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Hier http://www.last-bikes.com/products/fastforward-trail-29.html sieht man es auch sehr gut: 73,5 - 61,5 sind 12mm



Wie kann ich am fertig aufgebauten Laufrad ohne Rahmen prüfen, ob der Versatz richtig ist? Habe gestern den Reifen aufgezogen; nun sieht es auf den ersten Blick so aus, als käme die Kette nicht am Reifen vorbei auf das größte Ritzel...


----------



## danchoize (29. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie kann ich am fertig aufgebauten Laufrad ohne Rahmen prüfen, ob der Versatz richtig ist? Habe gestern den Reifen aufgezogen; nun sieht es auf den ersten Blick so aus, als käme die Kette nicht am Reifen vorbei auf das größte Ritzel...



Eigentlich genau so wo auf dem Bild in Post #1561


----------



## MalcolmX (29. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie kann ich am fertig aufgebauten Laufrad ohne Rahmen prüfen, ob der Versatz richtig ist? Habe gestern den Reifen aufgezogen; nun sieht es auf den ersten Blick so aus, als käme die Kette nicht am Reifen vorbei auf das größte Ritzel...


Offset zur falschen Seite gebaut?


----------



## danchoize (29. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie kann ich am fertig aufgebauten Laufrad ohne Rahmen prüfen, ob der Versatz richtig ist? Habe gestern den Reifen aufgezogen; nun sieht es auf den ersten Blick so aus, als käme die Kette nicht am Reifen vorbei auf das größte Ritzel...


Alternativ: Rad in einen anderen Hinterbau stecken. Rechts-links zur Sitzstrebe messen. Differenz sollte 12mm sein. 
Versetzt zur Scheibenbremse hin.

Edit: Fehlerquelle: ein  Hinterbau  muss nicht immer grade aus der Fabrik kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (29. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie kann ich am fertig aufgebauten Laufrad ohne Rahmen prüfen, ob der Versatz richtig ist? Habe gestern den Reifen aufgezogen; nun sieht es auf den ersten Blick so aus, als käme die Kette nicht am Reifen vorbei auf das größte Ritzel...


Ist das ein B+ Reifen? Die Kette läuft auch schräg nach außen vom größten Ritzel nach vorne.


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Offset zur falschen Seite gebaut?



Befürchte ich...



danchoize schrieb:


> Alternativ: Rad in einen anderen Hinterbau stecken. Rechts-links zur Sitzstrebe messen.



Ist mein erstes B+-Rad...



berkel schrieb:


> Ist das ein B+ Reifen? Die Kette läuft auch schräg nach außen vom größten Ritzel nach vorne.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. März 2016)

Cool, sieht ja auf dem Foto richtig fat aus  Was ist das für ein Reifen?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Cool, sieht ja auf dem Foto richtig fat aus  Was ist das für ein Reifen?



Sieht wahrscheinlich nur wegen der optischen Verzerrung so breit aus. Wird aber wohl nur der 2.8er Nobby sein.
Wobei der auf der XM551 Felge dennoch wohl in echt recht breit rüberkommt 

G.


----------



## MalcolmX (29. März 2016)

Nobby Nic 3.0"?

Rein optisch sieht der Speichenwinkel halbwegs symmetrisch aus


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Cool, sieht ja auf dem Foto richtig fat aus  Was ist das für ein Reifen?



Ist ein NN 3,0" PSC. Außenbreite bei ca. 1 Bar je nach Messpunkt 72...73 mm.
War übrigens die einfachste TL-Montage, die ich je hatte


----------



## tommybgoode (29. März 2016)

Sehr fein, freue mich immer mehr auf das Rad. Ob ich mit dem B+ LRS bis zum Winter warten kann, muss ich mal noch abwarten


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist ein NN 3,0" PSC. Außenbreite bei ca. 1 Bar je nach Messpunkt 72...73 mm.
> War übrigens die einfachste TL-Montage, die ich je hatte



Ui, ganz schön schmal für einen 3.0er auf einer 40mm Maulweitenfelge. Schwalbeuntypisch...wohl dann doch einfach 3.0 auf den 2.8er geschrieben.
Wo haste den 3.0er denn bestellt?

G:


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. März 2016)

Das Gewicht vom3.0 NN wäre auch mal interessant!


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo haste den 3.0er denn bestellt?



AS, gemeinsam mit dem Laufrad.



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Das Gewicht vom3.0 NN wäre auch mal interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> AS, gemeinsam mit dem Laufrad.



Mußt ich jetzt gleich bei AS nachschauen. Tatsächlich in 3.0 jetzt lieferbar  Gewicht ist auch ein guter Kompromiß.
Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro 4 liegt ja auch in einem guten Preisfenster.

G.


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. März 2016)

Wartet ihr auf sowat hier? Hat mich soeben zugeparkt...


----------



## danchoize (30. März 2016)

einfach nicht sehr nett Stefan .. ts ts


----------



## Freirider (30. März 2016)

Echt nicht Nett! 
Ich hab auch ein grünen Rahmen bestellt.
Und KW 13 ist schon fast rum!


----------



## darkJST (30. März 2016)

L oder XL?


----------



## Freirider (30. März 2016)

Ich hab ein L-Rahmen bestellt. Was ist das für eine Größe auf dem Bild?


----------



## MalcolmX (30. März 2016)

Am Bild ist ein XL.
Das L hat kein Sitzrohrgusset...


----------



## Freirider (30. März 2016)

Ach, stimmt ja.


----------



## imkreisdreher (30. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Am Bild ist ein XL.
> Das L hat kein Sitzrohrgusset...


Finde ich ja sehr schade, dass dem L die Eckversteifung genommen wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Am Bild ist ein XL.
> Das L hat kein Sitzrohrgusset...


 
Uaaahh  ist das klein! Ob das wohl passt....


----------



## hasardeur (30. März 2016)

Hey Leute positiv denken! Das ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich ein Serien-Bike. Die Vorserienmodelle hatten den Modellnamen nicht drauf. Daher: die Rahmen sind da und Last packt bestimmt gerade viele Kartons. Ich bin jedenfalls noch zuversichtlich, dass ich meine vormontierten Module nächste Woche an den Rahmen packen kann. Wenngleich mein kaputter Arm wohl die erste echte Probefahrt noch verzögern wird


----------



## Freirider (30. März 2016)

Bei mir sind alle Teile schon montiert. Zwar noch nicht am Last aber an einem genau so potentem Rahmen. Na gut das Hintere Plus Rad hat nicht reingepasst!


----------



## Trailrider79 (30. März 2016)

Der Zug nimmt Fahrt auf   Auf dass er nächste Woche bei mir vorbeirauschen möge


----------



## der-gute (30. März 2016)

Freirider schrieb:


> Bei mir sind alle Teile schon montiert. Zwar nicht am Last aber an einem genau so potentem Rahmen. Na gut das Hintere Plus Rad hat nicht reingepasst! Rahmen kann man bald erwerben!Anhang anzeigen 478131


Tolle Werbung


----------



## Freirider (30. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Tolle Werbung


Werbung muß sein, will den ja verkaufen sobald das Last da ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (30. März 2016)

Jetzt wirds Zeit für den LAST-Forenteil, sonst sind die Aufbaubeiträge über das ganze Forum verstreut...


----------



## der-gute (30. März 2016)

Freirider schrieb:


> Werbung muß sein, will den ja verkaufen sobald das Last da ist!


Is halt einfach nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Freirider (30. März 2016)

Ok, habs rausgenommen.


----------



## Das Brot (30. März 2016)

Gott sei Dank ist am L die Verstrebung weg. Ohne sieht das viel besser aus. 

Glückwunsch an alle KW13 Gewinner... genießt die Trails und postet doch mal nen blauen L


----------



## FranG (31. März 2016)

Freirider schrieb:


> Ok, habs rausgenommen.


Wie wo, was?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. März 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Bitte die Farbe und Rahmengröße nennen
> und wenn <large>
> dann wegen der Paketumleitung auch die DHL Sendungsnummer & Postleitzahl hier posten
> ;-)


Hm, die Sendungsnummer habe ich grad irgendwie verschludert 

Wird auf jeden fall ein blaues L, Reifen werden allerdings erst demnächst kommen. Aufbau wird also wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Tage dauern...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wird auf jeden fall ein blaues L, Reifen werden allerdings erst demnächst kommen. Aufbau wird also wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Tage dauern...


Du hast Größe L genommen? Wegen der Handlichkeit oder auf Verdacht?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Du hast Größe L genommen? Wegen der Handlichkeit oder auf Verdacht?


Ach Quark, ich meinte nicht L. Ist ein XL bei mir.


----------



## FranG (31. März 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds Zeit für den LAST-Forenteil, sonst sind die Aufbaubeiträge über das ganze Forum verstreut...


Ist den seitens der Admins sowas geplant?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. März 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Ist den seitens der Admins sowas geplant?


Wir stehen in den Startlöchern, von uns aus kann es sofort losgehen. Wichtig für jedes Firmenforum ist aber auch ein Verantwortlicher der Firma, der das Forum regelmässig betreuen kann. Wir warten bislang nur auf das Go von Last.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (31. März 2016)

Ich habe 13:53 die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten


----------



## hasardeur (31. März 2016)

Glückwunsch! 

Ich freue mich wirklich für Dich und die anderen "Erstlinge". Dann scheint ja jetzt alles nach Plan zu laufen. Klasse!


----------



## wurstzipfel (31. März 2016)

Gratuliere den " Erstlingen "
Bitte stellt Bilder rein,das versüsst eventuell die fast noch 5 wochen Wartezeit


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. März 2016)

Mit welchem Logistiker wird ausgeliefert?


----------



## mw.dd (31. März 2016)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Logistiker wird ausgeliefert?



DHL


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ach Quark, ich meinte nicht L. Ist ein XL bei mir.


Aso, na dann freu dich drauf  Das grüne XL ist meines und ich bin froh nicht L genommen zu haben. 190, SL 93 mit 50er Vorbau am Rad. Bevor spekuliert wird, ich war selbstabholer demnach isset schon bei mir.
Ganz herzlichen Dank an Bernd der hats möglich gemacht und die Montage ist perfekt. Alles gefettet, eingestellt und zentriert.
Das Rad macht gut Laune und geht ordentlich voran. Die gewohnten Hometrails funktionieren und da es mein erstes Hardtail zum touren ist (und erstes 29er) habe ich lediglich vergleiche zum Fully. Und dieser Vergleich sagt mir, dass ich ne Fahrtechnik schlampe bin und was tun muss. Fehler werden mitm hardtail halt gnadenlos aufgedeckt aber genau diese Ergänzung sollte es in meinem Fuhrpark werden.

Freut euch drauf und denkt immer daran was ihr für einen Rahmen für 400!! Euro bekommt.

Schönes Wochenende und ich drücke die Daumen dass DHL FastForward ist.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2016)




----------



## freetourer (31. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Aso, na dann freu dich drauf  Das grüne XL ist meines und ich bin froh nicht L genommen zu haben. 190, SL 93 mit 50er Vorbau am Rad.
> Das grüne ist übrigens meins und bevor spekuliert wird, ich war selbstabholer demnach isset schon bei mir.
> Ganz herzlichen Dank an Bernd der hats möglich gemacht und die Montage ist perfekt. Alles gefettet, eingestellt und zentriert.
> Das Rad macht gut Laune und geht ordentlich voran. Die gewohnten Hometrails funktionieren und da es mein erstes Hardtail zum touren ist (und erstes 29er) habe ich lediglich vergleiche zum Fully. Und dieser Vergleich sagt mir, dass ich ne Fahrtechnik schlampe bin und was tun muss. Fehler werden mitm hardtail halt gnadenlos aufgedeckt aber genau diese Ergänzung sollte es in meinem Fuhrpark werden.
> ...




Sehr schön.

Jetzt könntest du doch sicher noch ein paar Fragen beantworten: 

- Lassen sich die Aufkleber ablösen oder sind die unter Lack ?

- Hat der Rahmen irgendwo Anlötteile oder Bohrungen um auch Gepäckträger oder Schutzbleche anzubringen ?

- Kann man mit dem Lenkwinkel auch noch gut freihändig fahren? Dann könnte man das Rad ja auch mit Conti RaceKing aussattten und als Pendler - Rad einsetzen.




Nur Spaß. - Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad. Deine Eindrücke decken sich ziemlich genau mit meinen.


----------



## hasardeur (31. März 2016)

Wurde doch alles schon beantwortet.

Die Schriftzüge sind AUF dem Lack und ablösbar.

Es gibt keine Anlötteile, die aus der Trailmaschine ein Reise-Rad machen.

Freihändig kann man auch mit einem DH fahren. Warum dann nicht mit dem FFWD? Und warum ist das unbedingt wichtig?

Ich werde trotz all dieser "Defizite" damit auch öfter pendeln. Aber das hatten wir ja auch schon. Ach ja, einen Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche hatte mein RR auch nicht. 

Edit: Für längere Asphalttouren gibt es auch fette Alternativen zum RK, z.B. Maxxis Griffter oder Torch, Schwalbe Big One, Geax/Vittoria Tattoo...

@schulte69: Mehr Bilder bitte!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (31. März 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478484



Ist der Brillenhalter serienmäßig dabei?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> 
> Jetzt könntest du doch sicher noch ein paar Fragen beantworten:
> 
> ...


Also zur Arbeit ging ganz gut, die Arbeit war dann leider wie immer, jedoch mit noch mehr Vorfreude auf die Heimfahrt ;-) 
Danke, dir auch wenn's dann da ist. 


hasardeur schrieb:


> Wurde doch alles schon beantwortet.
> 
> Die Schriftzüge sind AUF dem Lack und ablösbar.
> 
> ...


Fotos siehe unten ;-) 


talisman schrieb:


> Ist der Brillenhalter serienmäßig dabei?


Ja, der ist serienmäßig dran, ausser du fährst Cableless.

Was ich als angenehme Überraschung ampfand ist der NobbyNic. Ich bin jahrelang keine Schwalbe Reifen gefahren und besonders den NN nicht aber der neue scheint als Hinterreifen auf Waldboden mir zu taugen. Somit bleibt das erstmal so und schauen wir mal wie es sich entwickelt.

Zum Fahrverhalten: 29 Zoll ist träge..., am enduro Fully würde ich das nicht unbedingt fahren wollen. Der flache Lenkwinkel verlangt nach aktiver Fahrweise, man sollte das Rad in Kurven drücken. Aber genau sowas wollte ich. Man muss zwingend übers Vorderrad, Körper eindrehen in Kurven, Ellenbogen raus, Pedale richtig stellen. Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, aber ein Fully lässt halt viel schlampigkeit zu. Die Fuhre rollt solide geradeaus und ist ein wenig wie ein Dhler ohne Federweg. Mal sehen wie es am Wochenende wird, ich freue mich drauf. 

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## imkreisdreher (31. März 2016)

Danke für die Bilder!
Ein Glück, dass die Decals entfernbar sind


----------



## Das Brot (1. April 2016)

Wenn das Rad sauber ist kommt das grün echt schön raus.

Bedeutet das eigentlich, dass wenn man Selbstabholer ist man den Rahmen schneller bekommt


----------



## darkJST (1. April 2016)

Für einen XL-Rahmen sieht der wirklich klein aus, zum fahren in kniffligen Ecken sicher besser als mein 22'' Rahmen am Fully

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mw.dd (1. April 2016)

Grün ist auch hübsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (1. April 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Für einen XL-Rahmen sieht der wirklich klein aus, zum fahren in kniffligen Ecken sicher besser als mein 22'' Rahmen am Fully
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Optik täuscht, und auf die Wendigkeit haben viele Faktoren einen Einfluss...

Ich bin selber extrem gespannt aufs Fahrverhalten auf "zahmeren" Trails...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2016)

@schulte69: wie groß bist du?
Sind ja ne Menge Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Ist das ein 60er Vorbau...???


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad sauber ist kommt das grün echt schön raus.
> 
> Bedeutet das eigentlich, dass wenn man Selbstabholer ist man den Rahmen schneller bekommt


Naja, du kannst halt nach Dortmund fahren und den Rahmen abholen, würde ich sagen (Wenn es deine angegebene KW ist). 

Muss ja weder adressiert noch verschickt werden dann.


----------



## BrotherMo (1. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @schulte69: wie groß bist du?
> Sind ja ne Menge Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Ist das ein 60er Vorbau...???


Er schrieb:
190 groß
50 Vorbau

Zum Thema klein: Bin beim Test den L Rahmen gerollt. Mit meinen 190 fand ich den nicht klein. Denk der XL sieht nur auf den Bildern klein aus....


----------



## hardtails (1. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Zum Thema klein: Bin beim Test den L Rahmen gerollt. Mit meinen 190 fand ich den nicht klein. Denk der XL sieht nur auf den Bildern klein aus....



Ich hab mit dem xl rahmen eine kleine runde gedreht
den Rahmen fand ich normal, weder besonders groß noch klein. aber der Radstand hat das last riesengroß gemacht.
das und das arg kurze sattelrohr haben mich dann was anderes kaufen lassen


----------



## freetourer (1. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem xl rahmen eine kleine runde gedreht
> den Rahmen fand ich normal, weder besonders groß noch klein. aber der Radstand hat das last riesengroß gemacht.
> das und das arg kurze sattelrohr haben mich dann was anderes kaufen lassen



Ich bin mit M und L probegefahren.

Bin selbst knapp 1,80 und fande L für mich perfekt.
Den Rahmen fand ich normal, weder besonders groß noch klein. Aber der Radstand war schön lang.
Das und das arg kurze Sattelrohr haben mich dann in meiner Entscheidung bekräftigt den Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. April 2016)

Gar nicht mal so übel...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Er schrieb:
> 190 groß
> 50 Vorbau
> 
> Zum Thema klein: Bin beim Test den L Rahmen gerollt. Mit meinen 190 fand ich den nicht klein. Denk der XL sieht nur auf den Bildern klein aus....


Ok, überlesen.

Na ... ...mal sehen.


----------



## Das Brot (1. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so übel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 478697



Geil bitte mehr Details...

Aber was macht du mit dem Rahmen aufm Dach


----------



## Das Brot (1. April 2016)

Voll geil...

Bist wohl vor Begeisterung durch die Decke gegangen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Geil bitte mehr Details...
> 
> Aber was macht du mit dem Rahmen aufm Dach


Ist auf dem Balkon. Wollte Sonne fürs Foto 

Details kommen später...


----------



## bs99 (1. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so übel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 478697


oh mann ist das hübsch!


----------



## danchoize (1. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Aber was macht du mit dem Rahmen aufm Dach



Drop to flat üben. Was sonst.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Drop to flat üben. Was sonst.


Hält der auf jeden Fall aus...


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so übel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 478697



Lecker!!!

Ich freue mich schon so auf den roten Rahmen. Der Lack ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## mzonq (1. April 2016)

Wenn ich euch so höre, kommen mir Zweifel bei meiner Rahmengrößenwahl (L)
Hoffentlich ist mir mein L Rahmen nicht zu klein.....bei 1,88 und 89 Schrittlänge....
Mal sehen, hat eigentlich den gleichen Reach wie mein Fully - klar ist das was anderes, aber ihr macht mich nervös 

Aber das Blau sieht ja mal geil aus!!


----------



## Das Brot (1. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch so höre, kommen mir Zweifel bei meiner Rahmengrößenwahl (L)
> Hoffentlich ist mir mein L Rahmen nicht zu klein.....bei 1,88 und 89 Schrittlänge....
> 
> Aber das Blau sieht ja mal geil aus!!



Beim testen fand ich L perfekt... ich bin 1,83 mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 87cm.
Mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau sollte das schon passen bei dir.

Ansonsten der User BS99 vercheckt seinen blauen XL FFW lt. Signatur.


----------



## mamu89 (1. April 2016)

Welche Farbe hast du den? Würde evtl meinen XL in grün tauschen....


----------



## jan84 (1. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch so höre, kommen mir Zweifel bei meiner Rahmengrößenwahl (L)
> Hoffentlich ist mir mein L Rahmen nicht zu klein.....bei 1,88 und 89 Schrittlänge....
> Mal sehen, hat eigentlich den gleichen Reach wie mein Fully - klar ist das was anderes, aber ihr macht mich nervös
> 
> Aber das Blau sieht ja mal geil aus!!



Das sollte passen. Ich (1,86m, ~92cm Schrittlänge) fand das FF in L & 29" schon ziemlich mächtig. Ich hatte ursprünglich den Plan das FF in XL und das Coal in L zu nehmen. Nach diversen Probefahrten (Coal in M,L,XL und FF in M,L,L mit langem Vorbau) war es ne ziemlich klare Sache für L beim FF und XL beim Coal.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (1. April 2016)

Übrigens im Gsichtsbuch hat Last Bilder von allen Bikefarben an Komplettbikes gepostet.

Rot und Raw sehen auch genial aus... blau sieht dort zwar anders aus aber bleibt nach wie vor die Lieblingsfarbe

https://www.facebook.com/lastbikes/photos/pcb.10153952750905560/10153952742940560/?type=3&theater

und die Jungs von Last haben glaub ordentlich zu tun


----------



## rms69 (1. April 2016)

@Das Brot  - Danke, als Gsichtsbuchverweigerer entgeht mir einiges.

btw: kein Taco zu sehen, aber was wird hier als Kettenstrebenschutz verwendet?


----------



## Das Brot (1. April 2016)

Das kann man abhelfen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. April 2016)

jan84 schrieb:


> L beim FF und XL beim Coal.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan



Wenn die großenbezeichnug seitens last konsistent ist machts ja auch nur so herum Sinn

Ich habs schon mal gerechnet fur l Rahmen und 140er Pike: ca 1,5 cm länger im sag - das coal wird tendenziell eher kürzer....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. April 2016)

Dass mir der reach bei L mit 185 und 90 cm zu kurz ist denke ich nicht, allerdings bin auf die (uphill)Sitzposition gespannt, da das sitzrohr ja recht steil ist - also tatsächlich=Winkel Angabe und nicht wie bei vielen anderen Rahmen wo bei weiter ausgezogenem sattel die Sitzposition mehr nach hinten wandert, als der Winkel angibt....


----------



## hardtails (1. April 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Dass mir der reach bei L mit 185 und 90 cm zu kurz ist denke ich nicht, allerdings bin auf die (uphill)Sitzposition gespannt, da das sitzrohr ja recht steil ist - also tatsächlich=Winkel Angabe und nicht wie bei vielen anderen Rahmen wo bei weiter ausgezogenem sattel die Sitzposition mehr nach hinten wandert, als der Winkel angibt....



da das ding keine 90Grad hat wandert die sitzposition natürlich nach hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (1. April 2016)

Die Räder sehen mal gut aus...
Gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## LuckZero (1. April 2016)

Weiß jemand wo man für nen guten Kurs eine aktuelle Fox34 bekommt. Pike möchte ich nur im Notfall einbauen. 

Danke


Die Bikes sehen sauber aus


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> da das ding keine 90Grad hat wandert die sitzposition natürlich nach hinten.



Hab ich auch nie behauptet! Nochmal lesen, nachdenken... Bzw. Rechnen - wenige cm machen da viel aus...


----------



## Brook (1. April 2016)

Bitte helft mir noch mal ... Q-Faktor 168 und Länge 175mm für die Kurbel ok für einen 184cm Typen und dem "Large" frame???


----------



## felixh. (1. April 2016)

Ah das L sieht super aus. Da kann ich vom Foto her eindeutig dass Sitzrohr noch 3cm kürzen. Yeehaa - Fastforward in L mit 43cm Sitzrohr - genau so solls sein...

175mm Kurbel - ich hoffe mal das ist okay. Ich brauch an meinem Trailfox unbedingt eine 170er Kurbel - und wollte die 175er vom Trailfox aufs FastForward umbauen. Hoffe mal das Tretlager ist hoch genug um 175er zu fahren. Weil beim Trailfox ist es mir mit 175er einfach zu tief.


----------



## FranG (1. April 2016)

Hier ein paar Detailfotos von meinem klargepulverten Rahmen in L. Gaaanz frisch ausgepackt 

















Einlass für die Reverb




Vier (!!!) Gewinde auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs:




Steuerrohr von oben:


----------



## mzonq (1. April 2016)

mamu89 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hast du den? Würde evtl meinen XL in grün tauschen....


Danke für das Angebot! 
Ich hab auch grün aber ich probier erstmal den L und schau dann weiter...viele hier sind ja meine Größe und haben auch L

An mein 26er Hornet hab ich mich ja auch gewöhnt...und das ist echt klein.



So...KW 13 (fast) rum und es steht kein FFWD in Wohnzimmer...schade.
Ich mach dann mal zum Trost ne Flasche Wein auf


----------



## danchoize (1. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Steuerrohr von oben:



Ist der Lagersitz schräg oder grade? 
Bei IS41 kann beides vorkommen.


----------



## danchoize (1. April 2016)

Jemand mal seinen Rahmen gewogen?


----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Detailfotos von meinem klargepulverten Rahmen in L. Gaaanz frisch ausgepackt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil, wie meiner. bitte mal wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (1. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ist der Lagersitz schräg oder grade?
> Bei IS41 kann beides vorkommen.


Ist schräg.


----------



## Das Brot (1. April 2016)

Gibt's eigentlich auch ne Abdeckkappe für den Leitungseingang der RS Reverb?


----------



## Freirider (1. April 2016)

Hier mal mein Schnellaufbau.
Die 29er Austauschräder sind noch unterwegs.


----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Balkon. Wollte Sonne fürs Foto
> 
> Details kommen später...



zeig mal deinen Aufbau. jetzt ist später!


----------



## FranG (1. April 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> geil, wie meiner. bitte mal wiegen.


Gerade gewogen: 2785g mit Steuersatzschale unten, Schaltauge und Kettenspannern.
Dazu kommen nochmal 112g für die Zughalter, Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Schraubachse


----------



## metalbks (1. April 2016)

Hat sich der Lenkwinkel nochmal geändert oder täuscht das auf den realen Bildern nun einfach?

Gerade beim roten da oben sieht das doch mal richtig heftig aus.

Habe hier nichtmehr reingeschaut seit der Vorstellung. Man verzeihe mir.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. April 2016)

@mzonq sollte auch passen bei deiner Körpergröße. Ich bin das FF nur in L probegefahren und habe das XL auf Verdacht gekauft. Bin nun zwar froh über die Entscheidung aber ich hätte auch mit L Leben können. Wäre dann halt etwas agiler und handlicher geworden.


----------



## FranG (1. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @mzonq sollte auch passen bei deiner Körpergröße. Ich bin das FF nur in L probegefahren und habe das XL auf Verdacht gekauft. Bin nun zwar froh über die Entscheidung aber ich hätte auch mit L Leben können. Wäre dann halt etwas agiler und handlicher geworden.


Welche Übersetzung fährst du denn und wie kommst du damit die Berge hoch?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. April 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> zeig mal deinen Aufbau. jetzt ist später!


Fehlen leider noch Lenker/Vorbau, Innenlager und reifen. Alles aktuell auf dem Weg. Und die Felge muss noch 8mm rüber... Wird noch dauern, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2016)

man man man, soviel vorbereitungszeit und dann sowas...

6mm offset, oder?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung fährst du denn und wie kommst du damit die Berge hoch?


30er Blatt mit 10-42 und das funktioniert für mich bestens. Ich würde ggf nächstes mal auch wieder ein 32 er Blatt fahren, da es mein erstes 29er ist wollte ich erstmal tief stapeln. Aber sollte auch noch klappen für mich.
Die Berge komme ich somit super hoch, kaum aufbäumen und tut auch nicht mehr weh als mitm Fully


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2016)

Schade nur, dass ein 32er KB ich passt 

Du machst uns ganz schön neidisch. So viele Erfahrungen mit dem FFWD....


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. April 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> man man man, soviel vorbereitungszeit und dann sowas...
> 
> 6mm offset, oder?


Oder so. Nochmal nachlesen ;-) liegt aber was den Aufbau angeht gerade auch etwas an der wenig verfügbaren Zeit.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. April 2016)

Kein Neid bitte, ab morgen kommen wohl noch andere auf ihre Kosten denke ich, so wie sich das hier andeutet. ;-)
Und zwei Touren sind ja nicht wirklich viel bisher. 

Zum Kettenblatt:


----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Steuerrohr von oben:



Kannst du bitte den oberen Lagersitz einmal messen, ob der tatsächlich IS42 ist. Also folgende Maße:







Vielleicht hätte ich doch einen farbigen Rahmen oder raw nehmen sollen – schwarz sieht daneben ziemlich langweilig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (2. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte den oberen Lagersitz einmal messen, ob der tatsächlich IS42 ist. Also folgende Maße:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 478898


Hi Wolfi,

ich messe: 45,0 (!) ; 41,9 und 3,0 (Bin aber auch nicht der Meister des Meßschiebers )
Aber leider auch im Sitzrohr 31,8. Das hatte ich gestern Abend schon beim Einstecken zwei unterschiedlicher Sattelstützen gemerkt, dass die bei leicht angezogenem Schnellspanner noch wackeln. Reverb hatte ich noch nicht drin. Richtig angeknallt bewegt sich nichts mehr. Muss das so bei einem Stahlrahmen sein?


----------



## berkel (2. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Aber leider auch im Sitzrohr 31,8. Das hatte ich gestern Abend schon beim Einstecken zwei unterschiedlicher Sattelstützen gemerkt, dass die bei leicht angezogenem Schnellspanner noch wackeln. Reverb hatte ich noch nicht drin. Richtig angeknallt bewegt sich nichts mehr. Muss das so bei einem Stahlrahmen sein?


Wenn das Sitzrohr tatsächlich auf ganzer Länge 2/10mm zu groß ist, also eine Stütze mit exakt 31,6mm wackelt (oben kann man schlecht messen weil sich das Rohr durch den Schlitz etwas aufweiten kann), fände ich das nicht akzeptabel. Ich habe deswegen auch schon mal einen Rahmen reklamiert.


----------



## Tobiwan (2. April 2016)

Schon mal die Stütze gemessen? Ich hab da auch schon mal bestaunt, wie "genau" die Reverb ausfällt.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2016)

Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette...


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Hi Wolfi,
> 
> ich messe: 45,0 (!) ; 41,9 und 3,0 (Bin aber auch nicht der Meister des Meßschiebers )
> Aber leider auch im Sitzrohr 31,8. Das hatte ich gestern Abend schon beim Einstecken zwei unterschiedlicher Sattelstützen gemerkt, dass die bei leicht angezogenem Schnellspanner noch wackeln. Reverb hatte ich noch nicht drin. Richtig angeknallt bewegt sich nichts mehr. Muss das so bei einem Stahlrahmen sein?


Es soll ja IS41 sein, in das Steuerrohr passt aber auch IS42.


----------



## Das Brot (2. April 2016)

Mal kurz ne Frage zu den Shimano Schalthebeln...

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen I-Spec II und I-Spec (B) bzw. welche dieser beiden Standart muss ich wählen wenn ich den Schalthebel direkt an den Lenker klemmen möchte.

Würde mir die Gruppe bei BC holen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p49043/


----------



## fabeltierkater (2. April 2016)

Weder noch, du brauchst den Schalthebel mit Klemmschelle:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Klemmschelle-2-3-11-fach-Modell-2016-p48490/


----------



## freetourer (2. April 2016)

Für alle, die auch einen grünen Rahmen bestellt haben (so wie ich) und die Wartezeit etwas überbrücken wollen - auf den Bildern hier kommt die Farbe richtig gut rüber:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/758362-last-fastforward-rahmen-gr-m-grun-neu


----------



## MalcolmX (2. April 2016)

Wie steht es jetzt ums Gewicht?


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Gerade gewogen: 2785g mit Steuersatzschale unten, Schaltauge und Kettenspannern.
> Dazu kommen nochmal 112g für die Zughalter, Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Schraubachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. April 2016)

Ich  habe  Bilder vom Aufbau im Album.  Noch nicht perfekt..
Morgen  mehr dazu...


----------



## BrotherMo (2. April 2016)

Das Blau kommt aber auch cool...


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich  habe  Bilder vom Aufbau im Album.  Noch nicht perfekt..
> Morgen  mehr dazu...


Is das der 2.8 oder 3.0 NN?

Ich frag, weil bei mir ein Hinterrad mit Trail Boss 3.0 wartet...


----------



## Das Brot (2. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich  habe  Bilder vom Aufbau im Album.  Noch nicht perfekt..
> Morgen  mehr dazu...



Cooler Kabelsalat...


----------



## m4rt (2. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Detailfotos von meinem klargepulverten Rahmen in L. Gaaanz frisch ausgepackt



Wo sind denn an dem Rahmen die angelöteten Zug-/Bremsleitungsführungen unter den Sitzstreben geblieben? Auf den offiziellen Fotos von Last kann man sie ja ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is das der 2.8 oder 3.0 NN?
> 
> Ich frag, weil bei mir ein Hinterrad mit Trail Boss 3.0 wartet...



So wie ich das auf einem der Bilder zu erkennen meine, ist das ein 3"...


----------



## mw.dd (3. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Das Blau kommt aber auch cool...



Das ist das erste Mal, das ich mir um Farbe Gedanken gemacht habe 
Passt eigentlich insgesamt ganz gut; leider ist das Blau der Naben doch recht unterschiedlich zum Blau des Rahmens...
Die Felgenaufkleber kommen noch ab, außerdem müssen noch blaue Pedale und eine blaue Steuersatzkappe her.



der-gute schrieb:


> Is das der 2.8 oder 3.0 NN?
> ...



Ist ein 3.0. Er hat auch reichlich Platz im Rahmen...



Das Brot schrieb:


> Cooler Kabelsalat...



Ja, leider. Hatte mir im letzten Moment noch was bezüglich Schaltung und Bremsen überlegt; leider konnte der Onlineshop meines Vertrauens nicht schnell genug liefern, so dass ich erstmal alles vom Trailfox übernehmen musste, um Fahrbereitschaft herzustellen.

Ich habe für den Aufbau gestern recht lange gebraucht; es hat sich einiges geändert, seit ich das zum letzten Mal gemacht habe 
Gerätselt habe ich vor allem bei Steuersatz (es hat gedauert, bis ich eines der beiliegende Teile als Gabelkonus erkannt hatte) und die Schaltwrksbefestigung war mir auch unbekannt; hat man das früher nicht mal direkt und ohne so ein "Zwischenstück" an das Schaltauge geschraubt?

Wer sich wie ich einen Zweifach-Aufbau überlegt: 
die GX1000 22/36 passt problemlos; der Platz dürfte sogar für 24/38 reichen. Auch für den Umwerfer ist (zumindest bei 650B+) genug Platz. 
Ich bin den Empfehlungen von Last gefolgt und habe den XT-Sideswing-Umwerfer (FD8020 irgendwas) verbaut. Der kann wirklich kaum mehr als die angegebenen 10 Zähne Differenz schalten; evt. gehen 12Z, die 14 der 22/36-Kurbel gehen nicht, so das ich vorne nun 22/32 montiert habe. Ich denke allerdings, das ein Umwerferadapter z.B. für ISCG oder für das Sitzrohr (Problem Solvers, BBB) die Montage eines normalen DM-Umwerfers, der auch mit 14 Zähnen Differenz zurecht kommt, ermöglicht; am Platz sollte das nicht scheitern.







HTH!

Ich gehe jetzt fahren. Die erste Proberunde vor der Garage ergab ein zumindest gewöhnungsbedüftiges Lenkverhalten...


----------



## m4rt (3. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Hatte mir im letzten Moment noch was bezüglich Schaltung und Bremsen überlegt;


Wie hast du denn die Leitungsverlegung am Hinterbau zu Schaltung und Bremse gelöst? Ich kann auch auf deinen Bildern keine angelöteten Leitungsführungen an den Sitzstreben erkennen. Wurden die durch Schraubführungen ersetzt oder tatsächlich komplett weggelassen?


----------



## C.Hill (3. April 2016)

Bitte um PN, falls jemand seinen roten L Rahmen in Woche 18 gegen meinen schwarzen tauschen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2016)

Last hatte doch nach eigener Beschreibung ein paar Extra-Rahmen bestellt, nicht viele, aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück. Einen schwarzen Rahmen in L werden sie immer wieder los. Also frag mal. In KW 18 sollten sie doch auch wissen, was noch übrig ist.

Meinen roten Rahmen in XL behalte ich aber , hoffentlich kommt er pünktlich. Morgen beginnt KW 14.


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Meinen roten Rahmen in XL behalte ich aber , hoffentlich kommt er pünktlich. Morgen beginnt KW 14.



Dito


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2016)

Wie die Versandslot-Lotterie zustande kam, würd ich trotzdem gern irgendwann erfahren wollen...


----------



## mw.dd (3. April 2016)

m4rt schrieb:


> Wie hast enn die Leitungsverlegung am Hinterbau zu Schaltung und Bremse gelöst? Ich kann auch auf deinen Bildern keine angelöteten Leitungsführungen an den Sitzstreben erkennen. Wurden die durch Schraubführungen ersetzt oder tatsächlich komplett weggelassen?



Ich habe erstmal Kabelbinder genommen, aber es liegen Führungen zum Anschrauben dabei.


----------



## C.Hill (3. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie die Versandslot-Lotterie zustande kam, würd ich trotzdem gern irgendwann erfahren wollen...


 
Finde ich auch komisch. Die Besteller aus der Kickstarter Zeit sollten ursprünglich alle ihre Räder im Februar bekommen. Warum jetzt einige nach dem Maleur mit den Kettenstreben auf KW13,die übrigen auf KW18 rutschen kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Der Toni (3. April 2016)

Stimmt, komisch ists schon . Hab Rahmen, Steuersatz und Stütze ohne Montage geordert und muss bis 17-18 KW warten. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Finde ich auch komisch. Die Besteller aus der Kickstarter Zeit sollten ursprünglich alle ihre Räder im Februar bekommen. Warum jetzt einige nach dem Maleur mit den Kettenstreben auf KW13,die übrigen auf KW18 rutschen kann ich mir nicht erklären.



Warum stellt niemand diese Frage an LAST? Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt eine Erklärung abseits von Lotterie oder Willkür. Wie LAST mehrfach geschrieben hat, wird dort gerade so manche Sonderschicht geschoben, damit alles schnellstmöglich raus geht.
Es hieß auch nicht, dass alle Rahmen im Februar, sondern ab Februar geliefert werden sollen.


----------



## Jokkl (3. April 2016)

@mw.dd 
Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn?


----------



## m4rt (3. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe erstmal Kabelbinder genommen, aber es liegen Führungen zum Anschrauben dabei.


Ok. Gibt es denn auch entsprechende Gewinde an den Sitzstreben?


----------



## C.Hill (3. April 2016)

Hast recht. Lassen wir das mit der Lieferzeit.

Gibts schon Aufbauten bzw. Leute die einen schwarzem Rahmen bekommen haben?


----------



## carrot (3. April 2016)

Ihr stolzen Besitzer, schreibt mal was zum Fahrverhalten. Habe bei der Kampagne recht spontan mitgemacht und zweifle unterdessen ob das wirklich gut kommt. Auf den Bildern sieht der Lenkwinkel ja z.T. beängstigend flach aus. Selber muss ich noch bis KW 17 warten und dann noch Zeit für den Aufbau finden.


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Gibts schon Aufbauten bzw. Leute die einen schwarzem Rahmen bekommen haben?



Ich habe da so eine Theorie zu den schwarzen Rahmen. Die ersten Bilder der farbigen  und transparenten Rahmen waren noch aus Taiwan, soll heißen, die wurden bereits in Asien poliert und beschichtet, kamen also fix und fertig hier an. Dann gab es ein paar Bilder aus Deutschland mit einem rohen Rahmen und dem Kommentar, der würde noch schwarz gepulvert werden. Daraus schließe ich, dass die schwarzen Rahmen erst in DE beschichtet werden und daher evtl. erst in dei Auslieferung KW17/18 fallen. Das würde auch das gefühlte Durcheinander der Auslieferungswochen erklären.

Gegegenbeweise?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2016)

Ihr seid paranoid. 
Da hat halt irgendwer irgendwie irgendwo in Taiwan einen Haken gesetzt und dann hat wer in D den Container aufgemacht. 

Hauptsache alles passt und nix wackelt.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. April 2016)

carrot schrieb:


> Ihr stolzen Besitzer, schreibt mal was zum Fahrverhalten. Habe bei der Kampagne recht spontan mitgemacht und zweifle unterdessen ob das wirklich gut kommt. Auf den Bildern sieht der Lenkwinkel ja z.T. beängstigend flach aus. Selber muss ich noch bis KW 17 warten und dann noch Zeit für den Aufbau finden.


Was genau willst du denn wissen. Wenn du dir die Mühe machst und mal zwei bis drei Seiten zuruckblätterst, da habe ich meine ersten Eindrücke geschrieben. Seitdem sind zwei intensivere Trailtage dazugekommen und das Teil macht tierisch Bock, soviel steht fest.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. April 2016)

Weiß hier jmd ob ein 27.5 2.8er Nobby Nic in eine normale nicht boost 29er Pike passt?


----------



## metalbks (3. April 2016)

In eine 29er Pike passt er rein. Fahre das so im Enduro. Felgenbreite 29mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe da so eine Theorie zu den schwarzen Rahmen. Die ersten Bilder der farbigen  und transparenten Rahmen waren noch aus Taiwan, soll heißen, die wurden bereits in Asien poliert und beschichtet, kamen also fix und fertig hier an. Dann gab es ein paar Bilder aus Deutschland mit einem rohen Rahmen und dem Kommentar, der würde noch schwarz gepulvert werden. Daraus schließe ich, dass die schwarzen Rahmen erst in DE beschichtet werden und daher evtl. erst in dei Auslieferung KW17/18 fallen. Das würde auch das gefühlte Durcheinander der Auslieferungswochen erklären.
> 
> Gegegenbeweise?


Ich als angenommen früher Backer mit Raw Rahmen bekomm meinen erst in KW18...


----------



## FranG (3. April 2016)

m4rt schrieb:


> Ok. Gibt es denn auch entsprechende Gewinde an den Sitzstreben?


Ja, es gibt 8 Mini Bohrungen auf der Unterseite der Sitzstreben, in die Kabelbinderhalterungen mit jeweils 2 kleinen Inbusschrauben befestigt werden. Habe ich vorhin mit Schraubensicherung montiert.



carrot schrieb:


> Ihr stolzen Besitzer, schreibt mal was zum Fahrverhalten. ....


Bin noch leider nicht so weit, weil ich gestern und heute BergRadfahren war


----------



## m4rt (3. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt 8 Mini Bohrungen auf der Unterseite der Sitzstreben, in die Kabelbinderhalterungen mit jeweils 2 kleinen Inbusschrauben befestigt werden. Habe ich vorhin mit Schraubensicherung montiert.


Ah super, ich bin beruhigt. 
Danke.


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe erstmal Kabelbinder genommen, aber es liegen Führungen zum Anschrauben dabei.



Damit werden doch Kratzer/Scheuerstellen entstehen... Wenn Klemmen dabei sind, warum dann Kabelbinder?


----------



## carrot (4. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Was genau willst du denn wissen. Wenn du dir die Mühe machst und mal zwei bis drei Seiten zuruckblätterst, da habe ich meine ersten Eindrücke geschrieben. Seitdem sind zwei intensivere Trailtage dazugekommen und das Teil macht tierisch Bock, soviel steht fest.


Habe deine Fahreindrücke natürlich gelesen. Wie schaut es in eher langsamen technischen Passagen aus? Die Trails führen ja nicht immer nur runter.


----------



## mw.dd (4. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum stellt niemand diese Frage an LAST? Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt eine Erklärung abseits von Lotterie oder Willkür. Wie LAST mehrfach geschrieben hat, wird dort gerade so manche Sonderschicht geschoben, damit alles schnellstmöglich raus geht.
> Es hieß auch nicht, dass alle Rahmen im Februar, sondern ab Februar geliefert werden sollen.



Moeglicherweise werden die Besteller bevorzugt,  die das Kickstarter-Event am 16/17.4. mitgebucht haben.



Jokkl schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn?



M



m4rt schrieb:


> Ok. Gibt es denn auch entsprechende Gewinde an den Sitzstreben?



Ja.



metalbks schrieb:


> In eine 29er Pike passt er rein. Fahre das so im Enduro. Felgenbreite 29mm.



Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto machen und den Reifen an der breitesten Stelle ausmessen?


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. April 2016)

Eindeutig zu wenig gute Bilder, bitte mehr davon!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. April 2016)

carrot schrieb:


> Habe deine Fahreindrücke natürlich gelesen. Wie schaut es in eher langsamen technischen Passagen aus? Die Trails führen ja nicht immer nur runter.


Da ich ja keinen Vergleich zu anderen Hardtails habe, kann ich nur zum FFWD was sagen und das klettert sehr gut (immer im Vergleich zum Enduro). Technisch langsames Zeugs fahre ich eher nicht (also im Sinne von "Umsetzbiken" oder sog. "Stolperbiken"), wenns langsam wurde, dann ging das aber auch okay. Der flache Lenkwinkel wird vermutlich so manchem erstmal seltsam dabei vorkommen aber genau das macht für mich das Rad aus. Sobald es schnell wird und am besten noch etwas kurvig, technisch, dann läuft der Kahn sehr gut den Berg runter. Ruppiges Zeugs über längere Distanzen sind schon konditionssache. Gestern auf den steileren Sachen mit ruppigen Passagen drinne musste ich mich schon gut festhalten in der Gruppe, in der nur Fullys mit unterwegs waren. Da musste ich auch etwas runterbremsen wo man sonst mal laufen lassen kann. Das kann noch der Ungewohntheit geschuldet sein oder es ist halt einfach so, dass man da keine Chance mehr hat mitm Hardtail..., muss jemand anderes beantworten. Technische, flache Trails sind wiederum supergut. Gerade dann, wenn man nochmal zwischendurch Gas geben muss um über ne Wurzelstufe zu kommen. Man sitzt nicht im Sag und sobald man antritt kommt was. Ob das nun am FFWD liegt..., vermutlich ist es eher ein HT Vorteil. Stehend über technisches Zeugs wegpedalieren ist auch bestens, aber das könnte dann wiederum an 29 Zoll liegen und nicht an anderen Sachen.

ICH komme bisher sehr gut mit dem Rad klar und mir ist wichtig, dass ich alle Trails, die ich vorher gefahren bin nun weiterhin so fahrbar sind. Nur mit ner anderen Linie und bewusster was man da auf dem Rad veranstaltet. Fehler verzeiht so ein Teil nämlich nicht und deckt sie schonungslos auf 

Ich hoffe, ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden?! Bei Fragen: fragen ;-)

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## mzonq (4. April 2016)

Jetzt kommt ein Karton!!!

Mehr und bessere Bilder wenn die Kids im Bett sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (4. April 2016)

Ich hab heute auch eine Versandnachricht bekommen. Krass. Ich freu mich!


----------



## mzonq (4. April 2016)

.....die Kids müssen jetzt halt mal warten....


----------



## FranG (4. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> .....die Kids müssen jetzt halt mal warten....


Alles so schön grün bei dir 
Frage: was für eine Kurbel mit welcher Übersetzung ist denn bei dir montiert?


----------



## carrot (4. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Da ich ja keinen Vergleich zu anderen Hardtails habe, kann ich nur zum FFWD was sagen und das klettert sehr gut (immer im Vergleich zum Enduro). Technisch langsames Zeugs fahre ich eher nicht (also im Sinne von "Umsetzbiken" oder sog. "Stolperbiken"), wenns langsam wurde, dann ging das aber auch okay. Der flache Lenkwinkel wird vermutlich so manchem erstmal seltsam dabei vorkommen aber genau das macht für mich das Rad aus. Sobald es schnell wird und am besten noch etwas kurvig, technisch, dann läuft der Kahn sehr gut den Berg runter. Ruppiges Zeugs über längere Distanzen sind schon konditionssache. Gestern auf den steileren Sachen mit ruppigen Passagen drinne musste ich mich schon gut festhalten in der Gruppe, in der nur Fullys mit unterwegs waren. Da musste ich auch etwas runterbremsen wo man sonst mal laufen lassen kann. Das kann noch der Ungewohntheit geschuldet sein oder es ist halt einfach so, dass man da keine Chance mehr hat mitm Hardtail..., muss jemand anderes beantworten. Technische, flache Trails sind wiederum supergut. Gerade dann, wenn man nochmal zwischendurch Gas geben muss um über ne Wurzelstufe zu kommen. Man sitzt nicht im Sag und sobald man antritt kommt was. Ob das nun am FFWD liegt..., vermutlich ist es eher ein HT Vorteil. Stehend über technisches Zeugs wegpedalieren ist auch bestens, aber das könnte dann wiederum an 29 Zoll liegen und nicht an anderen Sachen.
> 
> ICH komme bisher sehr gut mit dem Rad klar und mir ist wichtig, dass ich alle Trails, die ich vorher gefahren bin nun weiterhin so fahrbar sind. Nur mit ner anderen Linie und bewusster was man da auf dem Rad veranstaltet. Fehler verzeiht so ein Teil nämlich nicht und deckt sie schonungslos auf
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen ausführlichen Fahrbericht. Vorfreude und Spannung steigen wieder. Für mich soll es ein richtiges Spassbike geben, ist mein erstes 29er aber nicht das erste Hardtail und daher wurde meine Linienwahl schon vor Jahren auf hart optimiert


----------



## Freirider (4. April 2016)

Ich habe den Nobby Nic in 3.0 auf DT Swiss XM551 in die normal 29er Fox 34 montiert.
Ist zwar knapp aber hat noch Luft.


----------



## Freirider (4. April 2016)

metalbks schrieb:


> In eine 29er Pike passt er rein. Fahre das so im Enduro. Felgenbreite 29mm.


Ich habe den Nobby Nic in 3.0 auf DT Swiss XM551 in die normal 29er Fox 34 montiert.
Ist zwar knapp aber hat noch Luft. Ach ne dachte du meinst Fox, die Pike ist schon enger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yzf (4. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> .....die Kids müssen jetzt halt mal warten....



Geil. I freu mi soooooooo

Will wer mein Norco Range kaufen??


----------



## mzonq (4. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Alles so schön grün bei dir
> Frage: was für eine Kurbel mit welcher Übersetzung ist denn bei dir montiert?



Ich muss gestehen,  dass ich den 29er XT Kit gekauft habe...
Kurbel heißt FC-M8000-B mit 36/26 Blättern

Kabel und Leitungen werden am Wochenende noch gekürzt. 
Mir kommt es vor,als wäre der Lack sehr empfindlich . Oder vielleicht stell ich mich nur so bescheuert an beim Hinterradeinbau.  Wo bleibt nur die Folie, die ich bestellt habe? 
Aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau.
Der L Rahmen scheint zu passen. Wird morgen mal bei der Fahrt zur Arbeit ausprobiert.

Macht auf jeden Fall einen sauguten Eindruck.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. April 2016)

Freirider schrieb:


> Ich habe den Nobby Nic in 3.0 auf DT Swiss XM551 in die normal 29er Fox 34 montiert.
> Ist zwar knapp aber hat noch Luft. Ach ne dachte du meinst Fox, die Pike ist schon enger.




Die 34er hat nach oben massig Platz aber nach links/rechts ist's genau da wo die StaubAbstreifer sitzen recht eng - zumindest bei der neuen. Bin nicht sicher ob die Pike da soviel enger ist...


----------



## tommybgoode (4. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Mir kommt es vor, als wäre der Lack sehr empfindlich .



Dann nehme ich Deinen grünen Rahmen und Du bekommst dann den schwarzen von mir  Ich finde die Farbe total geil und hätte die sofort bestellt, wenn sie bei mir noch bestellbar gewesen wäre...


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2016)

Ich schätze, dass der Lack noch nicht richtig ausgehärtet ist.


----------



## mzonq (4. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich Deinen grünen Rahmen und Du bekommst dann den schwarzen von mir  Ich finde die Farbe total geil und hätte die sofort bestellt, wenn sie bei mir noch bestellbar gewesen wäre...



Ha!  Danke für das Angebot. Ich war zwischenzeitlich auch am Hadern mit grün und dachte schwarz wäre besser. Aber mittlerweile und vor allem in Natura kommt das Grün echt gut.


----------



## mw.dd (5. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Mir kommt es vor,als wäre der Lack sehr empfindlich



Scheint mir auch so. Brauche Reparaturlack...



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Damit werden doch Kratzer/Scheuerstellen entstehen... Wenn Klemmen dabei sind, warum dann Kabelbinder?



Weil die Kabelverlegung nicht final ist. Am WE kommen Bremsen und Schaltung, dann wird das fertig gemacht.


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Das kenne ich. Ungeduld führt häufig zu dummen Schäden. Sorry für das Salz in die Wunde 

Bei Rissen in Pulverlack soll Erwärmen helfen. Möglich, dass das bei kleinen Kratzern auch funktioniert. Lackstift sieht bei transparenten Lacken immer schlecht aus, da die Dicke der Farbschicht den Farbton bestimmt bzw. die Sättigung. In dem Bezug ist der schwarze Rahmen dann doch die bessere Wahl.

Memo an mich: Vor Montage den Rahmen sauber abkleben!


----------



## yzf (5. April 2016)

und wie lange dauert es bis der lack komplett ausgehärtet ist?


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht kann @KHUJAND etwas dazu sagen? Ist ja sein Fachgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (5. April 2016)

yzf schrieb:


> und wie lange dauert es bis der lack komplett ausgehärtet ist?


KW 17/18


----------



## hardtails (5. April 2016)

gepulverte rahmen sind doch immer extrem empfindlich was kratzer angeht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. April 2016)

was ich in jedem Fall GROSSFLÄCHIG abgkleben würde ist das Sitzrohr. Wenn man kein Schönwetterfahrer ist so wie ich, dann sieht das nach einer Fahrt schon recht gebraucht aus


----------



## MalcolmX (5. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> was ich in jedem Fall GROSSFLÄCHIG abgkleben würde ist das Sitzrohr. Wenn man kein Schönwetterfahrer ist so wie ich, dann sieht das nach einer Fahrt schon recht gebraucht aus


Hinten meinst du in dem Fall, nehm ich an?


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> gepulverte rahmen sind doch immer extrem empfindlich was kratzer angeht.


Versteh ich nicht, nach einer Eloxierung (nur Alu) ist doch Pulver die stabilste Oberfläche, dann 2k Lacke und dann am empfindlichsten, 1k Lacke.


----------



## Der Toni (5. April 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, nach einer Eloxierung (nur Alu) ist doch Pulver die stabilste Oberfläche, dann 2k Lacke und dann am empfindlichsten, 1k Lacke.


Ich kenn es auch nur so


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. April 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich kenn es auch nur so


Dann stimmt möglicherweise etwas mit der Beschichtung nicht. Kann bitte jemand, der sich mit Pulverbeschichtungen auskennt, etwas zum Aushärtevorgang schreiben?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2016)

yzf schrieb:


> und wie lange dauert es bis der lack komplett ausgehärtet ist?


Ca. eine Woche.



skwal83 schrieb:


> gepulverte rahmen sind doch immer extrem empfindlich was kratzer angeht.


  schwachsinn...


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Kannst Du noch was zu Reparaturmöglichkeiten schreiben? Ich denke, das interessiert Einige hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (5. April 2016)

Worum gehts denn hier überhaupt. Gibts mal Fotos?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Hinten meinst du in dem Fall, nehm ich an?


Ja, zwischen Reifen und sitzrohr wo nicht viel Platz ist. Wenn dann noch Matsche hinzukommt wirds eng je nach Einstellung und der Dreck vom Reifen reibt am Rohr.


----------



## gamsbart (5. April 2016)

Ich habe mal irgendwo ein Bild gesehen, da war diese Stelle mit Griptape abgeklebt ... vermutlich die beste Lösung, weil auch klare Schutzfolien (je nach Dicke) da wahrscheinlich früher oder später den Geist aufgeben. Dass das an der Stelle mit kurzem Radstand eng wird, war ja auf den Fotos schon erkennbar.


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Zu spät


----------



## gamsbart (5. April 2016)

... da war's:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. April 2016)

ah jo, das Bild kommt mir jetzt, wo ichs sehe bekannt vor. Ich habe durch meine bessere Hälfte eine Schutzfolie empfohlen bekommen, die mich wirklich überrascht hat. Ich habe damit mein Steuerrohr beim Fully abgeklebt und das hat fast vier Jahre Scheuern ohne nennenswerten Abrieb überstanden. Habe ich nun auch verwendet und ist bei einem farbigen Rahmen ggf. die unauffälligere Lösung.

http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html

Falls der Link nicht klappt: Bike Bogen "Freeride". Kann man sogar über Schweissnähte verarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (5. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ah jo, das Bild kommt mir jetzt, wo ichs sehe bekannt vor. Ich habe durch meine bessere Hälfte eine Schutzfolie empfohlen bekommen, die mich wirklich überrascht hat. Ich habe damit mein Steuerrohr beim Fully abgeklebt und das hat fast vier Jahre Scheuern ohne nennenswerten Abrieb überstanden. Habe ich nun auch verwendet und ist bei einem farbigen Rahmen ggf. die unauffälligere Lösung.
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html
> 
> Falls der Link nicht klappt: Bike Bogen "Freeride". Kann man sogar über Schweissnähte verarbeiten.



Haha .. so witzig, hab grade in diesem Moment den Bogen "Race" bestellt (gibts in Matt, kommt mit dem Schwarzen rahmen vermutlich besser)


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kannst Du noch was zu Reparaturmöglichkeiten schreiben? Ich denke, das interessiert Einige hier.


meinst du mich ?
Reparaturmöglichkeiten bei einer Pulverbeschichtung ist Polierpaste aus dem Autozubehör. 
damit lassen sich Kratzer rauspolieren.


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Ja meinte ich. Also anschleifen und polieren, wie bei normalem Lack. Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. April 2016)

Und wenn der Kratzer durch geht und es schon unterrostet ist?

Ich frage wegen meinem Heizkörper im Bad


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Ganz schön feucht in Deinem Bad. Du solltest nach dem Baden länger lüften


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. April 2016)

Hmmm, am matt schwarzen Lack ist die schutzfolie nicht so schick.... Da werde ich es nicht übertreiben - außer die Pflichtstellen
Außerdem hatte ich bei einem eloxierten (sandblasted) Rahmen dass die Folie (3M  xxxx) nie so richtig hielt und schnell dreckrander bekam....... Evtl. Am Matten ähnlich.

Aber hardtail, stahl, günstig - wenn's nimmer schön ist, gibts nen Tapetenwechsel....


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2016)

Dann nimm Butyl-Klebeband. Das sollte bei Matt-Schwarz kaum auffallen und hält.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2016)

So, mehr Bilder gibt's in meinem Album...

M
Raw
XT-Bild-Kit (29")


----------



## schlonser (6. April 2016)

So wie das aussieht, is bei den buildkits der kettenstrebenschutz schon mit dabei. 
Sieht robust aus.
Ich werds mal mit dem hier probieren, meine Fähigkeiten mit der Schere sind doch eher begrenzt:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/All-Mountain-Style/Frame-Guard-XL-Rahmenschutzaufkleber-p42446/


----------



## Ebingerl (6. April 2016)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So, mehr Bilder gibt's in meinem Album...
> 
> M
> Raw
> XT-Bild-Kit (29")



https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1988315

sieht ein bißchen nach Flugrost aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (6. April 2016)

Für mich sieht das aus als ob es beim verarbeiten warm geworden wäre....


----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das aus als ob es beim verarbeiten warm geworden wäre....


 
...wenn nicht gar heiss  .. etwa ZU heiss   ??? Na wenns dann mal knack macht, weiss man ja wo man hingucken sollte.


----------



## yzf (6. April 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1988315
> 
> sieht ein bißchen nach Flugrost aus...


Sieht geil aus


----------



## BrotherMo (6. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...wenn nicht gar heiss  .. etwa ZU heiss   ??? Na wenns dann mal knack macht, weiss man ja wo man hingucken sollte.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. April 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> So wie das aussieht, is bei den buildkits der kettenstrebenschutz schon mit dabei.
> Sieht robust aus.
> Ich werds mal mit dem hier probieren, meine Fähigkeiten mit der Schere sind doch eher begrenzt:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/All-Mountain-Style/Frame-Guard-XL-Rahmenschutzaufkleber-p42446/


Ich hab am liebsten das Bitumenbandl (3m oder Marshguard Slapper Tape)


----------



## danchoize (6. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...wenn nicht gar heiss  .. etwa ZU heiss   ??? Na wenns dann mal knack macht, weiss man ja wo man hingucken sollte.


Man ey .. ihr seid ja echte Lieblingskunden. 
Manche Post hier lesen sich, als ob Ihr euch wünscht einen Fehler oder gar ein Versagen am Produkt zu finden...


----------



## FranG (6. April 2016)

Braucht noch jemand Hohlraumversiegelung? Hätte reichlich übrig


----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2016)

Eine Info zum Steuersatz.
Nachdem klar wurde, dass der obere Lagersitz IS42 ist, Last aber nur einen IS41 Steuersatz für oben liefert, habe ich diesen storniert. Bin einfach nicht gewillt, ein mechanisch nicht optimal passendes Lager in dem Rahmen zu fahren. Laut Last wird IS41 aus optischen Gründen geliefert. 

Ich hab einfach mal IS41 und IS42 (Cane Creek 40er Serie) bestellt, um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Wie bereits vermutet sind die oberen Steuersatzabdeckungen tatsächlich identisch. Optik somit gar kein Thema bzw. bei IS41 oder IS42 sieht es gleich gut oder schlecht aus. Hier mal drei Bilder zum Vergleich.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. April 2016)

...meine Oma sagte immer: "Du hast Recht und ich hab meine Ruh..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (6. April 2016)

Hat jemand von den Selbstaufbauern schon den Hope Steuersatz (IS41) montiert? 
würde mich ja mal interessieren wie der Übergang zum Rahmen aussieht.

Wenn wir schon die Rahmen später bekommen, dann bitte wenigstens mit Informationsvorsprung ...


----------



## danchoize (6. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Optik somit gar kein Thema bzw. bei IS41 oder IS42 sieht es gleich gut oder schlecht aus.


sieht doch auf den Fotos hier ganz gut aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...hl-geht-in-serie.771278/page-67#post-13702793


----------



## FranG (6. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eine Info zum Steuersatz.
> Nachdem klar wurde, dass der obere Lagersitz IS42 ist, Last aber nur einen IS41 Steuersatz für oben liefert, habe ich diesen storniert. Bin einfach nicht gewillt, ein mechanisch nicht optimal passendes Lager in dem Rahmen zu fahren. Laut Last wird IS41 aus optischen Gründen geliefert.
> 
> Ich hab einfach mal IS41 und IS42 (Cane Creek 40er Serie) bestellt, um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Wie bereits vermutet sind die oberen Steuersatzabdeckungen tatsächlich identisch. Optik somit gar kein Thema bzw. bei IS41 oder IS42 sieht es gleich gut oder schlecht aus. Hier mal drei Bilder zum Vergleich.


Also bei mir ist ein kleiner Abstand (Luftspalt) zwischen der Steuersatzabdeckung und den oberen Ende des Steuerrohrs. Ist es das, was du meinst?


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2016)

Beim 40er von Cane Creek haben Konus und obere Abdeckung eine Dichtlippe. Ich schätze, der Luftspalt rührt daher.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist ein kleiner Abstand (Luftspalt) zwischen der Steuersatzabdeckung und den oberen Ende des Steuerrohrs. Ist es das, was du meinst?


Nein! Es geht um den Außendurchmesser des oberen Steuerrohrs und dem Außendurchmesser der oberen Abdeckkappe vom Steuersatz.
Also ob und wie weit die Abdeckkappe seitlich über das Steuerrohr hinausragt.


----------



## danchoize (6. April 2016)

Für unten erhoffe ich mir durch den Reset Racing EC44 einen ganz okayen Linienverlauf. 
Meinen Geschmack trifft die Hohlkehle von CabeCreek 40er eher nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. April 2016)

Zum Steuersatz: ich hab ihn mitbestellt und einfach montiert. Passt und funktioniert und sieht aus wie er aussehen soll, imho. Habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Gedanken zu gemacht


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Zum Steuersatz: ich hab ihn mitbestellt und einfach montiert. Passt und funktioniert ...


Eben. Und der Bernd montiert die sicherlich auch wunderbar. 

Was ich persönlich evtl. noch hätte nachvollziehen können wäre, wenn man als Hobby-Schrauber den Steuersatz unbedingt selbst einbauen möchte und den CaneCreek dann nicht über Last bestellt, oder weil man generell einfach einen anderen Steuersatz als den CC einbauen möchte (Hope, Reset, Acros, Tune etc...). Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Man storniert den Steuersatz, nur um sich dann woanders zwei davon zu besorgen  Da hätte ich die paar Euro lieber ner kleinen Bude wie Last gegeben!


----------



## MalcolmX (7. April 2016)

an einem Steuersatzoberteil um 22€ verdient ohnehin niemand was...


----------



## danchoize (7. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> an einem Steuersatzoberteil um 22€ verdient ohnehin niemand was...


Aber der Verlust ist da, wenn man es übrig hat. 
Okay sie werden es für zukünftige Lieferungen verwenden können, trotzdem ...


----------



## rms69 (7. April 2016)

Ich habe meine ursprüngliche Bestellung mit dem Steuersatz auch so belassen wie im Last Shop angeboten. 

Wenn man allerdings bei einem Integrierten Steuersatz (oben) von einer Steuersatzschale spricht und die Abdeckung meint wird mir schon etwas mumlig ;-)

Leidiges Thema ist die bei Stahl dünnere Wandstärke im Steuerrohr als bei Alu. 

Da offensichtlich nur Steuersätze für "Alu Wandstärken" angeboten werden, darf man sich bei Stahl den Kompromiss aussuchen:
 - entweder passender Durchmesser für das Innenlager und eine etwas zu große Abdeckung für den Stahlrahmen
 - oder ein etwas zu kleines Innenlager und dafür die zum Stahlrahmen passende Abdeckung


----------



## Biost0ne (7. April 2016)

<<<< L rahmen gesucht falls einem das last nicht taugt


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Hast Du Dich schonmal an Last gewandt? Die haben ein paar Rahmen extra bauen lassen, für den Fall irgendwelcher Mängel. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Warteliste. Am besten mal anrufen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. April 2016)

So, langsam ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Farbkonzept wird auf jeden Fall gnadenlos durchgezogen


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Habe gerade meine Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten...YIPPIIIIEH! Am Wochenende wird geschraubt!


----------



## MalcolmX (7. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten...YIPPIIIIEH! Am Wochenende wird geschraubt!


Warst du für KW17/18 terminiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Nee, KW 14. Passt also genau.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. April 2016)

na dann brauch ich mir ja keine gesteigerten Hoffnungen machen 
gottseidank pisst es am Wochenende wiedermal


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. April 2016)

Ebenso KW14 und ich warte noch auf die VB...aber noch ist die KW14 ja nicht rum


----------



## Brook (7. April 2016)

Hat eigentlich auch schon jemand was vom versprochenen "FF T-Shirt" gesehen????


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich auch schon jemand was vom versprochenen "FF T-Shirt" gesehen????



Lag in der Rahmenkiste und passt sogar


----------



## mzonq (7. April 2016)

T Shirt war dabei und sogar meine Frau findet es gut....das neue Fahrrad wenig. Liegt aber mehr am Platzbedarf als am Fahrrad selbst.
Aber ich konnt nicht anders!  Es ist so geil!  Aber das verstehen die meisten Frauen nicht.
Und L passt auch bei 188 und SL 89. Ich mache noch einen längeren Vorbau drauf und dann isses auch gut.


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> meine Frau findet es gut....das neue Fahrrad wenig. Liegt aber mehr am Platzbedarf als am Fahrrad selbst.



Kenne ich irgendwie...musste mich auch von einem Bike trennen. Das Los ist dann auf den Renner gefallen. Von einem MTB konnte ich mich nicht trennen


----------



## Ebingerl (7. April 2016)

http://starecat.com/bought-a-new-bike-and-then-she-asked-are-you-gonna-sell-the-old-one/


----------



## Der Toni (7. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kenne ich irgendwie...musste mich auch von einem Bike trennen. Das Los ist dann auf den Renner gefallen. Von einem MTB konnte ich mich nicht trennen


Genau wie bei mir.  Habe auch meinen Renner dafür geopfert 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (7. April 2016)

oh nein ich hab gar kein Rennrad .. öhh .. dann muss der Kinderwagen halt weg


----------



## schlonser (7. April 2016)

Dito, verklopp grad den Chariot, die Brut soll Fahrrad fahren! 

Zum farbkonzept, siehe oben...


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Zum farbkonzept, siehe oben...



Einmal mit alles und extra scharf?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. April 2016)

Freut mich, dass bald noch mehr Leute hier versorgt sind mitm FFWD. Dann gibt's doch bestimmt auch mal Berichte von anderen oder? ;-)


----------



## Das Brot (7. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So, langsam ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Farbkonzept wird auf jeden Fall gnadenlos durchgezogen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 480851 Anhang anzeigen 480852


Au das sieht interessant aus... bin gespannt. Wann kommt der Rahmen?


----------



## Das Brot (7. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass bald noch mehr Leute hier versorgt sind mitm FFWD. Dann gibt's doch bestimmt auch mal Berichte von anderen oder? ;-)



Doofe Berichte ... ich will endlich selber fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Au das sieht interessant aus... bin gespannt. Wann kommt der Rahmen?



Schau mal in Beitrag #1624


----------



## miriquidi-biker (7. April 2016)

Abend, kann einer von den glücklichen build kit Besitzern etwas zur RS Pike sagen? Werden eventuell Tokens mitgeliefert oder sind welche verbaut?


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Die 140 mm Pike kommt ja schon mit 2 verbauten Token und 2 sind noch extra dabei. Was aber etwas blöd ist: Die Ausfallenden sind für die Torque-Caps dimensioniert. Da fällt das Einfädeln normaler Endkappen etwas schwerer.


----------



## danchoize (7. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die 140 mm Pike kommt ja schon mit 2 verbauten Token und 2 sind noch extra dabei. Was aber etwas blöd ist: Die Ausfallenden sind für die Torque-Caps dimensioniert. Da fällt das Einfädeln normaler Endkappen etwas schwerer.


Nur beim Boost Modell. 
Meine Standard 29" Pike hat die normalen Ausfaller 
Hab noch nen 3. Token reingemacht. 
Hat jemand ne Drehbank um mir die 24 er Nuss flach abzudrehen?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Au das sieht interessant aus... bin gespannt. Wann kommt der Rahmen?


So, jetzt ist fast alles fertig. Kette und Reifen sind noch nicht Endstadium (und die Topcap kommt richtig rum), aber es rollt schonmal  et voilá!


----------



## jan84 (7. April 2016)




----------



## Bench (7. April 2016)

Nur mal interessehalber: Das Schaltauge ist mit der Achse verbunden... Heißt das, ich will das HR ausbauen, und dann kommt das Schaltauge und damit auch das Schaltwerk mit?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. April 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Nur mal interessehalber: Das Schaltauge ist mit der Achse verbunden... Heißt das, ich will das HR ausbauen, und dann kommt das Schaltauge und damit auch das Schaltwerk mit?


Nein, du schraubst einfach die Achse ganz raus, dann kannst du das HR rausziehen.


----------



## BrotherMo (7. April 2016)

Das "Gegenstück" zur Achse ist mit dem Rahmen verbunden......
Das sollte nicht mitkommen....

Hier das Bild dazu von der Last HP....


----------



## Bench (7. April 2016)

Ahhh, okay. Glaube ich verstehs 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

@Freesoul: Frage zu Gabel. Hat die 150 mm und ist sie Boost?

Und ich sehe die neue 170er Reverb


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @Freesoul: Frage zu Gabel. Hat die 150 mm und ist sie Boost?
> 
> Und ich sehe die neue 170er Reverb


Auf 140mm getravelt, kein Boost. Und richtig, das ist die 170er Test-Reverb.


----------



## Der Toni (7. April 2016)

Das Head Badge sieht auch klasse aus. Da ist aber extrem wenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr...


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist fast alles fertig. Kette und Reifen sind noch nicht Endstadium (und die Topcap kommt richtig rum), aber es rollt schonmal  et voilá!


Sehr schön aufgebaut und IMHO sensationelle Fotos!


----------



## gamsbart (7. April 2016)

Geiles Teil ... Glückwunsch! Hatte mich schon auf die Bilder gefreut, als Du vorab die Parts gepostet hattest .


----------



## danchoize (7. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist fast alles fertig. Kette und Reifen sind noch nicht Endstadium (und die Topcap kommt richtig rum), aber es rollt schonmal  et voilá!


:Love: das erste Bild von einem montierten Badge. Kommt super.


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Nur mal interessehalber: Das Schaltauge ist mit der Achse verbunden... Heißt das, ich will das HR ausbauen, und dann kommt das Schaltauge und damit auch das Schaltwerk mit?



Nein, es ist nur ein wenig "lose"


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Auf 140mm getravelt, kein Boost. Und richtig, das ist die 170er Test-Reverb.



Am fully waren die 170 mm noch nicht die offenbarung im Gegenteil die +2 cm kommen mir eher ungewohnt vor und ich erwisch mich immer mal wieder dabei, dass ich unbewusst nicht voll versenke....

Aber die hohere Geschwindigkeit merkt man sehr wohl


----------



## lowfat (7. April 2016)

Hier mein 650B+ in freier Wildbahn.



Ich bin vorher ein Cube AMS 125 mit 160er Pike gefahren. Durch die lange Gabel hatte das Cube einen Lenkwinkel von 66° und schön viel Luft unterm Tretlager. Es war ein treuer Begleiter auf Tour, Stolperbiken und auch im Bikepark. Das Fastforward ist vom Typ her ein ganz anderes Rad.
Ein paar Beobachtungen zum Fastforward, das heute früh bei mir aus dem Karton geschlüpft ist:
- super verpackt! Schrauben vorgefettet. Gute Arbeit.
- Der 800er Lenker ist mir zu breit. Ich habe einen 720er eingebaut, mit dem ich besser klar komme. Geschmacksache.
- durch das niedrige Tretlager und den langen Vorderbau lässt sich das Rad klasse in Anlieger drücken. Schnelle Passagen machen richtig Laune.
- es klettert auch gut
- beim Freihändig Fahren merke ich eine Kippelneigung. Wenn man die Händer am Lenker hat, ist davon nichts zu spüren
- HR versetzen ist deutlich anders als beim Cube. Das liegt vor allem an der längeren Geometrie (Radstand FFW 122cm, Cube AMS 112cm). Beim Versetzen muss man einen deutlich längeren Hebel in Schwung bringen. Es geht aber trotzdem gut. An die neue Geometrie muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.
- alle technischen Passagen liessen sich problemlos meistern (ich kann einen privaten Trialgarten in der Nähe mitnutzen und habe da ein paar Standards). Es fehlt noch ein bisschen die Gewöhnung, aber das braucht halt etwas Zeit. Enge Passagen sind durch das längere Rad schwieriger. Hier ist das extrem kurze Cube klar im Vorteil. Das war mir aber schon vor dem Kauf des Last klar.
- mit dem niedrigen Tretlager bin ich gleich ein paarmal aufgesetzt. Ich brauche einen bashguard...
Zum Material:
- der Grip der 2,8er Nobby Nics (0,8 bar) ist nicht schlechter als der 2,4er Baron (0,8bar) auf dem Cube. Kritische Passagen wie auf steilen Felsen auf den Punkt bremsen, lassen sich mit den Reifen gut meistern.
- die 2,8er Reifen bringen eine Menge Komfort mit. Ich vermisse die HR-Federung des Cube kaum.
- Mit den SRAM Bremsen bin ich noch nicht glücklich. Vorne ist wahrscheinlich Luft im System. Ich muss pumpen und sie zieht nicht gut. Das schau ich mir am WE in Ruhe an.
- die 210er Scheibe vorne ist ein schönes Detail und eine gute Wahl! Leider gerät sie beim Bremsen in Resonanz und macht Lärm. Ich werde die Bremse nochmal neu einstellen. Hoffentlich wird's dann besser.
- der ANtrieb ist durch das 1-fach Kettenblatt sehr leise. Da rappelt und scheppert nichts. Sehr schön.
- nach der ersten Ausfahrt hatte die Sattelstütze schon ordentlich Kratzer. Ich habe jedes mal den Dreck abgewischt, bevor ich sie in den Rahmen geschoben habe. Durch das hinten geschlitzte Sattelrohr kommt aber immer wieder Sand und Dreck. Es wäre besser gewesen, das Sattelrohr vorne zu schlitzen. Ich werde mit über den Schlitz ein Stück Schlauch ziehen. Das Problem hat das Cube auch, da habe ich es auch mit einem drübergezogenen Schlauch gelöst.
- Ansonsten kann ich mich an den schönen Details des Rahmens wie den hinteren Ausfallenden ergötzen 
- Nach dem ersten Tag bin ich begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2016)

Hast Du mal ein Bild vom AMS? Ich hatte das selbst mal und fand es schrecklich, wurde aber gern sehen, wie es mit 160 mm Gabel aussieht. Gern auch als PN


----------



## lowfat (8. April 2016)

Du hast PM


----------



## tommybgoode (8. April 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Hier mein 650B+ in freier Wildbahn.


Erst mal: Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht . Auch in schwarz ist es sehr schön.



lowfat schrieb:


> - der Grip der 2,8er Nobby Nics (0,8 bar) ist nicht schlechter als der 2,4er Baron (0,8bar) auf dem Cube.


Ich nehme an 0,8 beim Baron ist ein Tippfehler?



lowfat schrieb:


> - die 2,8er Reifen bringen eine Menge Komfort mit. Ich vermisse die HR-Federung des Cube kaum.


Ich habe es ja als 29er bestellt, würde mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich noch einen B+ LRS gönnen.
Da würde ich mir aber dann (vom Fatbike kommend) gerne die Maximalbreite gönnen.
Last empfiehlt ja 2,8er Reifen. Wie siehst Du das? Platz müsste ja noch sein, oder?



lowfat schrieb:


> - die 210er Scheibe vorne...


Tippfehler oder was bedeutet das? Scheibe mit 210mm Durchmesser habe ich noch nie gehört.



lowfat schrieb:


> - Nach dem ersten Tag bin ich begeistert!


Ich freu' mich so auf das Rad


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Scheibe mit 210mm Durchmesser habe ich noch nie gehört.


Puh, ich werd' alt...
210 mm hatte Magura bspw. mal (statt 203 mm).


----------



## lowfat (8. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich nehme an 0,8 beim Baron ist ein Tippfehler?


Kein Tippfehler. Ich fahr echt so. Der Baron ist selbst so steif, dass er in 2,4 Breite mit 0,8bar ohne Ende grip beim technischen Fahren hat ohne durchzuschlagen. Dafür rollt er auch so als würde man einen Baumstamm hinter sich herziehen  Ich hab schon einen 27,5er Baron für das Last. Leider gibt es den Baron "nur" in 2,4 Zoll. Den werde ich mal draufziehen und mit den 2,8er Nobby Nics vergleichen.


tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja als 29er bestellt, würde mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich noch einen B+ LRS gönnen.
> Da würde ich mir aber dann (vom Fatbike kommend) gerne die Maximalbreite gönnen.
> Last empfiehlt ja 2,8er Reifen. Wie siehst Du das? Platz müsste ja noch sein, oder?


Das geht. Ich habe ja einen 650B+ LRS drin. Im Hinterbau und auch zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr ist noch genügend Luft. Ich hab das so bestellt, weil ich mir die Option auf einen 29er LRS offen halten will. Als genau anders herum als Du 


tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich freu' mich so auf das Rad


Kann ich voll verstehen


----------



## mw.dd (8. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Last empfiehlt ja 2,8er Reifen. Wie siehst Du das? Platz müsste ja noch sein, oder?



Ich fahre den NN in 3,0, größte Aussenbreite 73mm. Passt; s. Bilder im Album und Beitrag hier im Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (8. April 2016)

Leute, kauft euch gescheite Folie zum Abkleben, wenn ihr denn abklebt, und/oder lasst die Farbe noch etwas aushärten.
Habe gestern abgeklebt und an der Kettenstrebe - an der Stelle an der die Biegung und Sicke innen ist - blieb die Farbe an der Folie hängen. Wollte noch mal korrigieren, und das hatte ich davon.
Liegt vielleicht auch an der Folie, da ich mal wieder den billigen Jakob gespielt und irgendwas bestellt habe 
Jetzt hol ich halt den Lack raus und bestelle in Zukunft "was gscheits". Ich merks immer wieder: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.

Zum Fahren: Goil!!!
 Bin heute die lange Runde zur Arbeit und zum ersten mal auf die Trails. Bei uns gibt es da einen Wurzeltrail und auf dem war ich nur einen Tick langsamer als mit dem Enduro...und das ist erst der Anfang


----------



## riotact (8. April 2016)

Was verwendet man denn am besten zum abkleben? Ich hab hier nur mal das gefunden: https://www.bike-components.de/de/All-Mountain-Style/Frame-Guard-XL-Rahmenschutzaufkleber-p42446/

Hat der Vorbesitzer meines Rune Rahmens sehr sauber verwendet, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck... Nur stell ich mir vor, dass das "Bike-spezifische Style-Zeugs" Preis/Leistungsmäßig sicher nicht optimal ist und man um die 30 € doch Material aus anderen Bereichen (Lackschutz bei KFZ, Motorrädern oder so?) in größeren Mengen, halt zum zuschneiden, bekommen sollte?


----------



## mzonq (8. April 2016)

ich hatte bis jetzt  einmal 3M Folie gekauft, die ist top, mögliche Faltenbildung geht auf Unvermögen des Verlegers zurück und dessen Unlust einen Fön zu holen.  Kann man auch mehrmals abziehen und wieder anlegen, um zu korrigieren.

http://www.foliencenter24.com/autofolie/lackschutz-folien/3m-lackschutzfolie-pu-8591e.html

Und einmal billiges Zeug, hab bei Amazon bestellt und zwei Wochen später kam ein Päckchen aus China 

Oder man geht zum lokalen Foliencenter und frägt, ob man mal in die Mülltonne greifen darf....die geben die evtl auch nen Bogen, den die nicht mehr brauchen können für kleines Geld


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. April 2016)

Ich zietiere meinen Beitrag drei Seiten vorher. Ist ein teurer Spaß aber funktioniert sehr sehr gut!




riotact schrieb:


> Was verwendet man denn am besten zum abkleben? Ich hab hier nur mal das gefunden: https://www.bike-components.de/de/All-Mountain-Style/Frame-Guard-XL-Rahmenschutzaufkleber-p42446/
> 
> Hat der Vorbesitzer meines Rune Rahmens sehr sauber verwendet, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck... Nur stell ich mir vor, dass das "Bike-spezifische Style-Zeugs" Preis/Leistungsmäßig sicher nicht optimal ist und man um die 30 € doch Material aus anderen Bereichen (Lackschutz bei KFZ, Motorrädern oder so?) in größeren Mengen, halt zum zuschneiden, bekommen sollte?





schulte69 schrieb:


> ah jo, das Bild kommt mir jetzt, wo ichs sehe bekannt vor. Ich habe durch meine bessere Hälfte eine Schutzfolie empfohlen bekommen, die mich wirklich überrascht hat. Ich habe damit mein Steuerrohr beim Fully abgeklebt und das hat fast vier Jahre Scheuern ohne nennenswerten Abrieb überstanden. Habe ich nun auch verwendet und ist bei einem farbigen Rahmen ggf. die unauffälligere Lösung.
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html
> 
> Falls der Link nicht klappt: Bike Bogen "Freeride". Kann man sogar über Schweissnähte verarbeiten.


----------



## Almerer (8. April 2016)

hier geht´s ja zu wie im Wespennest!
Meine Oma hat immer gesagt: "Geduld bringt Rosen"


----------



## Ebingerl (8. April 2016)

Almerer schrieb:


> hier geht´s ja zu wie im Wespennest!
> Meine Oma hat immer gesagt: "Geduld bringt Rosen"



Welche Einbauhöhe hat die Gabel? Sieht etwas kürzer aus als meine "pieke"


----------



## danchoize (8. April 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Welche Einbauhöhe hat die Gabel? Sieht etwas kürzer aus als meine "pieke"


Die muss so niedrig. 
Kettenblatt Direktantrieb auf dem Boden, ohne Kette und so .


----------



## Almerer (8. April 2016)

495


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2016)

Heut kam mein Rahmen und ich konnte nicht bis zum Wochenende warten. Aufbau ist fertig. Testfahrt muss aufgrund kaputter Schulter zwar noch warten, ein paar mal übers Grundstück bin ich aber schonmal und ja, es ist ein 29er. Ist ein paar Jahre her, dass ich sowas zuletzt gefahren bin. Und lang ist es. Aber ich denke, das wird gut passen. Einzige Kritik: In der kürzesten Stellung passt das HR mit Nobby Nic NICHT rein. Es kollidiert mit der Sitzstrebe. Unter den folgenden Bildern ist auch eines, was den Abstand mit mittlerer Kettenstrebenlänge zeigt. Weniger wird nicht gehen.
Vielleicht auch hilfreich für einige: Bei der Kette musste ich 3 Glieder kürzen. Bei 4 Gliedern würde sicher die lange Einstellung nicht mehr passen.

So kam der Rahmen an







Die ersten Teile montiert






und fertig






Abstand zur Sitzstrebe bei mittlerer Kettenstrebenlänge:






Weitere Bilder findet ihr hier

EDIT: Gewogen wurde es auch noch schnell. Mit Pedalen, Schläuchen und viel zu viel Luft in den Reifen sind es 13,65 kg. Für ein 29er Stahlross in XL gar nicht so schlecht. Ich muss allerdings noch Reverb und Bremsen entlüften. Werden also noch ein paar Gramm mehr


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2016)

einfach klasse ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (8. April 2016)

@hasardeur wie groß ist dein Kettenblatt und welcher Offset? Danke 

Schönes Rad!


----------



## Das Brot (8. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Heut kam mein Rahmen und ich konnte nicht bis zum Wochenende warten. Aufbau ist fertig. Testfahrt muss aufgrund kaputter Schulter zwar noch warten, ein paar mal übers Grundstück bin ich aber schonmal und ja, es ist ein 29er. Ist ein paar Jahre her, dass ich sowas zuletzt gefahren bin. Und lang ist es. Aber ich denke, das wird gut passen. Einzige Kritik: In der kürzesten Stellung passt das HR mit Nobby Nic NICHT rein. Es kollidiert mit der Sitzstrebe. Unter den folgenden Bildern ist auch eines, was den Abstand mit mittlerer Kettenstrebenlänge zeigt. Weniger wird nicht gehen.
> Vielleicht auch hilfreich für einige: Bei der Kette musste ich 3 Glieder kürzen. Bei 4 Gliedern würde sicher die lange Einstellung nicht mehr passen.
> 
> So kam der Rahmen an
> ...


Wow dachte schon es gibt gar keine Roten FFWs... aber das hier der Reifen streift wundert mich doch sehr...


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2016)

30T und Boost. Das waren 6 mm Offset, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und wenn ich mich nochmal nicht irre, sind das dieselben Kettenblätter, wie für Pressfit-Kurbeln.

Von der Freigängigkeit her könnte auch ein ovales 30T passen. 32T könnte aber auch noch gehen, nur ist mir das bei 29" zu stramm.

Der Nobby Nic baut recht hoch. Ein Reifen mit etwas weniger Höhe (Michelin) sollte passen. Ich habe auch einen 2.3er Geax Tattoo (meine City-Bereifung) montiert. Der passt eng aber gut in kurzer Stellung. Ein Semislick könnte auch passen.

Wenn man den Test-Artikel vom FFWD liest, soll die lange Einstellung ja eh bessere Balance bieten.


----------



## gamsbart (8. April 2016)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde ... wie lange hat es bei Euch denn von der Versandbenachrichtigung bis zum Eingang des Paketes gedauert? Hab' am Montag die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Rad raus ist, angekommen ist bis heute nichts! Wird laut Sendungverfolgung seit drei Tagen zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert. Ich mach ' mir langsam Sorgen . Wisst Ihr, ob das bei Sperrgut länger dauern kann? Ich kenne 1 bis max. 3 Tage nach Versandnachricht?!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. April 2016)

Oh oh..... Dann haben die denn wohl an mich geliefert.....


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2016)

1 Tag, bzw. sogar weniger.


----------



## danchoize (8. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 30T und Boost. Das waren 6 mm Offset, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



SRAM X-Sync Direct Mount: 

0mm Offset = BB30 Kurbel
3mm Offset = GXP Boost
6mm Offset = GXP normal

Ich hab hier die Kurbel mit 32T und Boost rumliegen.. meinst du passt, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2016)

Könnte passen. Ich mach morgen mal ein Bild.


----------



## schneller Emil (8. April 2016)

gamsbart schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde ... wie lange hat es bei Euch denn von der Versandbenachrichtigung bis zum Eingang des Paketes gedauert? Hab' am Montag die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Rad raus ist, angekommen ist bis heute nichts! Wird laut Sendungverfolgung seit drei Tagen zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert. Ich mach ' mir langsam Sorgen . Wisst Ihr, ob das bei Sperrgut länger dauern kann? Ich kenne 1 bis max. 3 Tage nach Versandnachricht?!



Ging mir genauso.
Versandbenachrichtigung am 4.4., dann lange nix, dann die Info, dass er morgen kommen soll. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (8. April 2016)

Bei meiner Fanes damals hat es etwas über eine Woche per DHL für das Komplettrad gebraucht. Ich hatte mir auch schon Sorgen gemacht, aber schließlich kam sie doch.
Nur Geduld, wird also schon noch werden. (Ich weiß, das ist verdammt schwer )


----------



## hasardeur (8. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ich hab hier die Kurbel mit 32T und Boost rumliegen.. meinst du passt, oder?



Habe mal eben gemessen. 32T Blatt an meiner Fanes hat etwa 5 mm mehr Radius. Das FFWD hat mit 30T Blatt noch etwa 1 cm Luft. Sollte also passen. Allerdings ist mir 1x10 mit 32T Blatt und 11-40 Kassette bei meiner Fanes (26") schon ziemlich Stramm. Harz geht damit, Pfalz wird oft schon fies und lange Rampen in den Alpen möchte ich damit nicht treten.


----------



## lahnbiker (9. April 2016)

gamsbart schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde ... wie lange hat es bei Euch denn von der Versandbenachrichtigung bis zum Eingang des Paketes gedauert? Hab' am Montag die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Rad raus ist, angekommen ist bis heute nichts! Wird laut Sendungverfolgung seit drei Tagen zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert. Ich mach ' mir langsam Sorgen . Wisst Ihr, ob das bei Sperrgut länger dauern kann? Ich kenne 1 bis max. 3 Tage nach Versandnachricht?!



Hatte dieses (Geduld-)Problem diese Woche auch mit einem anderen Rädchen. Laut Auskunft des DHL-/Postservices kann bei Sperrgut die Lieferung bis zu 5 Werktagen dauern. Mit dem Wochenende dazwischen, war mein Paket dann auch wirklich eine Woche "unterwegs" (davon 4 Werktage im Start-Paketzentrum).


----------



## FranG (9. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Nobby Nic baut recht hoch. Ein Reifen mit etwas weniger Höhe (Michelin) sollte passen. Ich habe auch einen 2.3er Geax Tattoo (meine City-Bereifung) montiert. Der passt eng aber gut in kurzer Stellung. Ein Semislick könnte auch passen.


Rock Razor 2,35 auf einer 29 Zoll DT 471 Felge passt in der engen Einstellung auch nicht. Bin damit jetzt etwa mittig in der Verschiebung und habe noch 3mm Abstand zum Sitzrohr. Fahre morgen die erste längere Tour damit - mal sehen, ob das so funktioniert.


----------



## Das Brot (9. April 2016)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Hatte dieses (Geduld-)Problem diese Woche auch mit einem anderen Rädchen. Laut Auskunft des DHL-/Postservices kann bei Sperrgut die Lieferung bis zu 5 Werktagen dauern. Mit dem Wochenende dazwischen, war mein Paket dann auch wirklich eine Woche "unterwegs" (davon 4 Werktage im Start-Paketzentrum).


Und wann hat Last die Lieferung angekündigt? Können die KW 17-18 Kandidaten mit KW 19 rechnen nur weil DHL auch noch ne Woche braucht?


----------



## schneller Emil (9. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Und wann hat Last die Lieferung angekündigt? Können die KW 17-18 Kandidaten mit KW 19 rechnen nur weil DHL auch noch ne Woche braucht?


Denke schon.
Ich hatte auch Woche 13 angekündigt.... War auch 4 Tage im startpaketzentrum.


Edit: sehe gerade: es ist im Zustellfahrzeug!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Denke schon.
> Ich hatte auch Woche 13 angekündigt.... War auch 4 Tage im startpaketzentrum.
> 
> 
> Edit: sehe gerade: es ist im Zustellfahrzeug!!!!




Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## Das Brot (9. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Denke schon.
> Ich hatte auch Woche 13 angekündigt.... War auch 4 Tage im startpaketzentrum.
> 
> 
> Edit: sehe gerade: es ist im Zustellfahrzeug!!!!


Na toll...


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2016)

Da die Aufbauten ja jetzt vermehrt starten, hier vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps. Nicht jeder wird alle brauchen.

Leitung-/Schaltzuglänge am HR, Kettenlänge: Es lohnt sich in der langen Einstellung zu montieren. Wenn man von kurz auf länger wechselt ist es sonst eine vermeidbare Zuppelei und bei der Kette könnte ein Glied fehlen.

Das Sattelrohr habe ich mit einem um einen Holzstab gewickelten Schleifflies "ausgerieben".  Nur zur Sicherheit.

Die Züge/Leitungen hatte ich erst auf der selben Seite, wie sie am Lenker befestigt sind, am Steuerrohr vorbei geführt, dann aber um das Steuerrohr herum, weil sie so im "Normalzustand" am wenigsten anliegen.

Wer Hohlraumkonservierung nutzt: das ist der zweite Schritt nach Einpressen der unteren Steuerlagerschale 

Die Gewinde (auch Innenlager) sind alle nicht nachgeschnitten und auch nicht sehr gut beim Pulvern geschützt. Man kann also nachschneiden oder beim ersten Einschrauben etwas sorgfältiger vorgehen. Bei zweitem Ansatz hat man gleich eine Schraubensicherung 

Das Sattelrohr ist etwas weit. Da es Stahl ist, quetscht es sich aber gut. Um Schmutz im Sattelrohr zu vermeiden, klebe ich es auf Höhe des Schlitzes immer umlaufend mit transparenter Folie ab.

Der Reverb-Hebel lässt sich auch kopfüber, also unter dem Lenker montieren und dennoch die Bremse so anschrauben. Mein FFWD hat das aufgeräumteste Cockpit aller meiner Bikes.

Da das HR von hinten eingeführt wird, muss man die Bremsseite des Hinterbaus nicht abkleben, um sie vor Einbau-Kratzern durch die Bremsscheibe zu schützen.

Die Reverb einzubauen geht super, wenn man der Anleitung von SRAM folgt, also ein Stück Bremsleitung von unten in das Sattelrohr einführt und dann mit der Reverb-Leitung mit Hilfe der beiliegenden roten Kupplung verbindet. Entlüftung ist danach trotzdem sinnvoll.
Da man zu diesem Zeitpunkt meist noch nicht probesitzen kann, empfiehlt es sich, den Abstand Mitte Innenlager <> Oberkante Sattel von einem anderen Rad zu messen und danach einzustellen.

An alle, die montierte Bikes bekommen haben: Kürzt die Leitungen! LAST lässt hier zu viel stehen. Das sieht echt übel aus.

Und jetzt viel Spaß beim Schrauben

Noch eins: Wenn die Sonne scheint, schraubt draußen. Der Lack wirkt erst richtig im Sonnenlicht. So kann man immer mal wieder einen Schritt zurück treten und schmachten


----------



## schneller Emil (9. April 2016)

Gehen die Aufkleber leicht ab, oder braucht man einen Föhn?


----------



## mw.dd (9. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Gehen die Aufkleber leicht ab, oder braucht man einen Föhn?



Mit Fön geht es besser.


----------



## mzonq (9. April 2016)

Bei mir war war das Rad da und drei Tage später kam die Versandbenachrichtigung


----------



## Der Toni (9. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Bei mir war war das Rad da und drei Tage später kam die Versandbenachrichtigung


Da hat man dir ja die ganze Spannung geklaut


----------



## mzonq (9. April 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Da hat man dir ja die ganze Spannung geklaut



Auch wieder wahr...aber vielleicht bekomme ich ja zwei Bikes geschickt


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2016)

Aufkleber gehen auch ohne erwärmen ab. Ein bisschen am Rand knibbeln und ab damit


----------



## yzf (9. April 2016)

Hat Last auch noch Aufkleber in anderen Farben beigelegt? Will nix weisses am bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. April 2016)

yzf schrieb:


> Hat Last auch noch Aufkleber in anderen Farben beigelegt? Will nix weisses am bike.


Bei mir war noch ein Logo in schwarz dabei.


----------



## danchoize (9. April 2016)

Hab die Jungs gefragt ob ich kommenden Freitag meinen schwarzen Rahmen auch abholen könnte. Aber die sind dann noch nicht vom Pulverer zurück. (Ist ja auch noch länger hin bis KW17/18).. So schade


----------



## Trailrider79 (9. April 2016)

Auf der Last Homepage gibt's die Vorlage zum ausdrucken und als Plotfile für den Folierer um dir Ecke, damit bist du vollkommen frei in der Farbwahl


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Bei mir war noch ein Logo in schwarz dabei.



Lass mich raten, hast Du nicht benutzt 

Ja, schwarze Decals sähen an allen Modellen besser aus, wahrscheinlich sogar am schwarzen.

Werde ich wohl mal zur Werbebutze rennen...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, hast Du nicht benutzt
> 
> Ja, schwarze Decals sähen an allen Modellen besser aus, wahrscheinlich sogar am schwarzen.
> 
> Werde ich wohl mal zur Werbebutze rennen...


Nee, hab ich nicht benutzt. Bei Interesse kann ichs schicken... ist aber wie gesagt "nur" ein schwarzer Last Aufkleber (ist aber sicher bei jedem Rahmen dabei?)


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2016)

Bei mir waren einige weiße "L" dabei. Aber wir haben ja was besseres


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2016)

Dann wirds wohl so sein:
Farbe (grün, blau, rot) kommt fertig direkt aus Fernost
die restlichen Rahmen kommen raw nach Deutschland, hier wird dann schwarz und klar beschichtet.

Daher kommt mein raw und Danchoizes schwarzer erst in KW18


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. April 2016)

So, Miniminifahreindruck von der ersten Tour.

Fakt: Das Last ist massiv aggro. Es verleitet dazu, extrem schnell zu fahren, es zieht einen wahnsinnig mit. Dabei sehr sicher mit viel Grip, ziemlich gut zu kontrollieren. Sobald es technischer wird, oder man auch mal schnelle Bunnyhops oder Wurzelstufen hochspringen muss, braucht man recht viel Nachdruck. Beschleunigung mit meinen "2. Wahl Reifen" (DHF mit 2.5 - Traktor!), die neuen kommen erst demnächst, war recht lala. Fiel bei mir aber nicht so extrem ins Gewicht, der gesamte Eindruck war schon sehr, sehr gut. Einen Token werd ich noch rausschmeißen. 3 Tokens bei 140mm waren etwas viel


----------



## Tobiwan (9. April 2016)

Blau ist was für Rentner hab ich immer gedacht - bis ich dein FF gesehen hab. Geiles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2016)

Also zollt man bei Bunnyhops und ähnlichen Aktionen den großen Laufrädern Tribut oder ist es eher die Länge des Bikes? Technisch geht ja auch bergab. Wie ist es da? Mit 29" und dem Lenkwinkel verspreche ich mir eigentlich die Verschiebung meiner Grenzen im positiven Sinn.

2 Token in der Pike = Werk-Setup bleibt also.

Sorry für die blöden Fragen. Nur kan ich gerade nicht selbst testen. Sch*** Schulter.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also zollt man bei Bunnyhops und ähnlichen Aktionen den großen Laufrädern Tribut oder ist es eher die Länge des Bikes? Technisch geht ja auch bergab. Wie ist es da? Mit 29" und dem Lenkwinkel verspreche ich mir eigentlich die Verschiebung meiner Grenzen im positiven Sinn.
> 
> 2 Token in der Pike = Werk-Setup bleibt also.
> 
> Sorry für die blöden Fragen. Nur kan ich gerade nicht selbst testen. Sch*** Schulter.


Technisch bergab ist auch alles super! Das teil geht für die Länge flink überall rum und macht einen Heidenspaß. Es geht eher um das technische, höhere Anlupfen und solche Geschichten - also eher berghoch.

Etwas bestürzt war ich, dass ich trotz tubeless, kompletter XX1 aus meinem alten ICB1, Titanrails am Sattel und einem nicht allzu schweren Hoops-LRS auf 13.3 laut Kofferwaage kam. XL halt  Mal gucken wie es mit den neuen Reifen wird...


Tobiwan schrieb:


> Blau ist was für Rentner hab ich immer gedacht - bis ich dein FF gesehen hab. Geiles Teil!


Merci


----------



## BrotherMo (9. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Technisch bergab ist auch alles super! Das teil geht für die Länge flink überall rum und macht einen Heidenspaß. Es geht eher um das technische, höhere Anlupfen und solche Geschichten - also eher berghoch.
> 
> Etwas bestürzt war ich, dass ich trotz tubeless, kompletter XX1 aus meinem alten ICB1, Titanrails am Sattel und einem nicht allzu schweren Hoops-LRS auf 13.3 laut Kofferwaage kam. XL halt  Mal gucken wie es mit den neuen Reifen wird...
> 
> Merci


Balance? Kettenstrebe lang?

Sehr geiler Bock! Hätte nicht gedacht das Blau so gut kommt....


----------



## rms69 (9. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl so sein:
> Farbe (grün, blau, rot) kommt fertig direkt aus Fernost die restlichen Rahmen kommen raw nach Deutschland, hier wird dann schwarz und klar beschichtet. Daher kommt mein raw und Danchoizes schwarzer erst in KW18


.. leider muss ich hier widersprechen: Kickstarter mit Farbe und wenigen Anbauteilen (Reverb, Steuersatz) und dennoch KW18 von Last erhalten. 
Die Reihung muss also ene andere sein, wenn die Zeit für ganze Aufbauten und Versand reicht, aber nur Versenden 4 Wochen länger dauert ;-(


----------



## culoduro (9. April 2016)

Rahmen gewogen @Freesoul?  Würdest Du auch schätzen, rumpelig/ alpin bergab taugts? Warte noch auf meines und bin immer wieder an zweifeln...


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Etwas bestürzt war ich, dass ich trotz tubeless, kompletter XX1 aus meinem alten ICB1, Titanrails am Sattel und einem nicht allzu schweren Hoops-LRS auf 13.3 laut Kofferwaage kam. XL halt  Mal gucken wie es mit den neuen Reifen wird..



Alles unter 14 kg finde ich völlig OK. Ist halt Stahl, stabil und 29", wo stabile LRS knapp 2 kg wiegen und gescheite Reifen auch ein paar Gramm schwerer sind. Dann hat die Pike auch noch ein längeres Casting und Lack wiegt auch mehr als Eloxal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (9. April 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> .. leider muss ich hier widersprechen: Kickstarter mit Farbe und wenigen Anbauteilen (Reverb, Steuersatz) und dennoch KW18 von Last erhalten.
> Die Reihung muss also ene andere sein, wenn die Zeit für ganze Aufbauten und Versand reicht, aber nur Versenden 4 Wochen länger dauert ;-(


Dem schließe ich mich an ... blau mit Steuersatz KW 17-18. DHL macht sicher ende KW18 draus. 
Und das schlimmste, kein Rad das einem das warten verkürzt und hier wird ein geileres FFW nach dem anderen gepostet... mann ist das hart


----------



## lowfat (9. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl so sein:
> Farbe (grün, blau, rot) kommt fertig direkt aus Fernost
> die restlichen Rahmen kommen raw nach Deutschland, hier wird dann schwarz und klar beschichtet.
> 
> Daher kommt mein raw und Danchoizes schwarzer erst in KW18


Gute Theorie. Mein schwarzes ist aber schon da. Ich glaube wir werden das wahre System hinter den Lieferterminen nie verstehen 
Bei meinem waren "L"-Aufkleber in verschiedenen Farben für den Steuerkopf und ein nicht montierter schwarzer Last und Fastforward Aufkleber dabei. Der schwarze Aufkleber ergibt auf dem schwarzen Rahmen nur wenig Sinn. Insofern ist es stimmig, dass sie ihn nicht draufgemacht haben. 
Dem Steuerkopf habe ich ein rotes L gegönnt.


----------



## lowfat (9. April 2016)

Nachtrag: Mein Rad wiegt in L als 650B+ mit Pedalen und einem 80mm kürzeren Lenker 13,8 kg.


----------



## gamsbart (9. April 2016)

Heute kam der Karton! Zusammengeschraubt isses, erste Fahrt leider erst morgen Abend ...


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. April 2016)

sehr sehr geil! Skinwall passt sehr gut zu dem raw und Stahl! Schade, dass es den HR2 oder so nicht gibt. Auch die Plusreifen würden sich da sehr gut als Skinwall machen. Der Ardent idt da leider keine Option für mich...


----------



## FranG (10. April 2016)

Hier mal meins nach dreistündiger artgerechter Haltung:



Bei der Vereinsausfahrt bei driversen bergrunters zwei Fullies versägt und berghoch mit den CC-Leuten recht gut mitgekommen. In zwei Strava Segmenten die pers. Bestzeit geknackt 
In Wurzelfelder reinhalten geht bestens. Irgendwie glättet der Rahmen das perfekt. Kurven sind einfach sehr lecker zu fahren. Habe mich dabei erwischt ständig draufzudrücken. Ich denke, bei einer Tagestour muss ich mich da echt zügeln, sonst sind irgendwann die Körner weg.
Fazit: Der Name ist Programm - das Ding geht wie Schmidts Katze.


----------



## culoduro (10. April 2016)

@gamsbart gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Passen hinten die 2.4" rein, oder bist Du auf 2 25" unterwegs?


----------



## gamsbart (10. April 2016)

@odysseus es sind hinten und vorne 2.4er drauf, passt problemlos. Hinten von der Höhe her auch mit kurzem Radstand.
@imkreisdreher ja, ich bin mal gespannt! Eigentlich siind mir die Ardents zu "zahm", aber mit Skinwall die einzige halbwegs brauchbare Alternative (die Onzas sind es mEn nicht). Mal sehen, wie sie funktionieren ...


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

@gamsbart: Dann scheinen die Maxxis flacher zu bauen, als die Schwalbe Pneus. Und zwar locker 1 cm. Das wäre interssant. Kannst Du vielleicht mal Bilder vom Abstand zum Sitzrohr und von der Einstellung der hinteren Ausfallenden machen? Bitte miss dazu auch die Höhe der Reifen und die Länge der Kettenstrebe (am besten von Mitte Innenlager bis ganz zum Ende der Kettenstrebe). Nicht dass meine Kettenstreben kürzer sind.


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2016)

Ich hoffe, mein XL kommt wirklich in KW 18...
Sonst is der zweite geplante Bikeurlaub (grade drei Wochen in Italien, dann vier Tage Finale) wieder ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sonst is der zweite geplante Bikeurlaub (grade drei Wochen in Italien, dann vier Tage Finale) wieder ins Wasser gefallen



Bei Deiner Auswahl an Bikes sollte es doch keinen Grund dafür geben  Zumal ich Finale dann vielleicht doch eher mit einem Fully machen würde? Ich überlege auch ob ich im Sommerurlaub (Kärnten und Vinschgau) Fanes und FFWD mitnehme. Eines vermisst man ja immer...


----------



## mw.dd (10. April 2016)

Ich hoffe, nun findet die Zugverlegung Gnade 





Die kleinen Schlaufen am Hinterbau rühren aus dem Tip von @hasardeur , besser eine Reserve für die lange Einstellung zu lassen.
Auch wenn ich nach der ersten Testfahrt dazu tendiere, mir statt eines 29er HR auch für vorn ein 650B+ -LR bauen zu lassen...



Das Brot schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste, kein Rad das einem das warten verkürzt



Du kannst mein Kona Taro haben, das ist jetzt überflüssig 



hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch ob ich im Sommerurlaub (Kärnten und Vinschgau) Fanes und FFWD mitnehme



Ich überlege auch, zumal das Trailfox gerade nicht fahrbereit ist. Eigentlich könnte ich damit leben, etwas defensiver und langsamer zu fahren und dafür mit dem HT...


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Und Decals entfernt.


----------



## mw.dd (10. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und Decals entfernt.



Ja. Nur bei denen an der Gabel habe ich die Nerven verloren, das wird mal Winterarbeit...


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Galerie eröffnet.

Galerie Last Fastforward

Also los geht's


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei Deiner Auswahl an Bikes sollte es doch keinen Grund dafür geben  Zumal ich Finale dann vielleicht doch eher mit einem Fully machen würde? Ich überlege auch ob ich im Sommerurlaub (Kärnten und Vinschgau) Fanes und FFWD mitnehme. Eines vermisst man ja immer...



Ich habe aktuell nur ein echtes Geländerad, das Tofane.
Im Moment sind wir mit dem Wohnwagen in Italien auf Tour. Da konnte ich das Tofane nicht mitnehmen, da a) zu viel für Radln mit der Dame und b) zu gefährlich beim Abstellen des Campers.
Das FFW wäre perfekt gewesen...

Der Finale-Trip wäre perfekt um das FFD echt und richtig zu testen.

Denn danach ist es Sommer und ich hab keinen Urlaub mehr bis September.

KW18 wäre vom 2.-8. Mai.
5. is Feiertag, 4. Abends fahren wir.

Mir schwant böses...


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Manchmal hilft ein lieber Anruf....


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2016)

Hab ne Mail geschrieben...bin ja in Italien


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. April 2016)

Also das Headbadge ist nichts für Gewichtsfetischisten... 14g...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (10. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> In Wurzelfelder reinhalten geht bestens. ...
> Kurven sind einfach sehr lecker zu fahren. Habe mich dabei erwischt ständig draufzudrücken.



Hehe. Das kann ich bestätigen.
Allerdings muss man sich immer wieder vergegenwärtigen, dass man man auf dem HT sitzt.
Mich hätte es heute auf den Hometrails zweimal fast abgeworfen, da ich mit zuviel Speed in die ruppigen Passagen geholzt bin...



> Fazit: Der Name ist Programm - das Ding geht wie Schmidts Katze.



Unterschreiben!


----------



## schneller Emil (10. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, nun findet die Zugverlegung Gnade
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei mir ists eher umgekehrt. Ich überlege ein 29er Vorderrad. Hab erst eine Ausfahrt hinter mir, und bin auch sehr zufrieden, außer in Kurven (mittelschnell bis schnell, ohne Anlieger), da komm ich nicht ganz klar. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am LW liegt (ist beim DHler ja auch so), eher an den fetten Reifen. Bin heute mit 0,9bar gefahren. Vielleicht lag es daran.


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2016)

Wenig Druck und hohe Geschwindigkeit hat noch nie zusammen gepasst


----------



## danchoize (10. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Bei mir ists eher umgekehrt. Ich überlege ein 29er Vorderrad. Hab erst eine Ausfahrt hinter mir, und bin auch sehr zufrieden, außer in Kurven (mittelschnell bis schnell, ohne Anlieger), da komm ich nicht ganz klar.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am LW liegt (ist beim DHler ja auch so), eher an den fetten Reifen. Bin heute mit 0,9bar gefahren. Vielleicht lag es daran.


Die Nobbys, wenn auch fett, sind einfach nicht der beste Vorderreifen. 
Fahre ich aktuell auch am Solaris, Gewichtsbedingt mit etwa 1.00 bar

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal warten bis der DHR II in B+ zuhaben ist.


----------



## schneller Emil (10. April 2016)

Werd mal auf 1,1bar gehen und testen.

Hätte nicht das Gefühl, dass er wegrutscht. Eher das er beim reinlegen in eine Richtung ( nach innen) zieht. Als walken oder wegkippen hätte ich es nicht empfunden 
Mal sehen.....

Insgesamt gehts aber besser als mein Stanton (besser bergauf da länger, mehr Komfort). Bis auf das kurvenverhalten.


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2016)

Noch etwas anders: mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass im Shop beim 650B+ von einer 140mm Yari die Rede ist. Ich habe auch in Erinnerung, dass bei der Bestellbeschreibung eine 140er Gabel dabei war. 
Tatsächlich ist das Rad aber mit einer 160mm Yari gekommen. So steht es auf der Gabelkrone und nachgemessen sind es auch 160mm. Das finde ich top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. April 2016)

Dann halt 63,5° Lenkwinkel


----------



## danchoize (10. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Werd mal auf 1,1bar gehen und testen.
> 
> Hätte nicht das Gefühl, dass er wegrutscht. Eher das er beim reinlegen in eine Richtung ( nach innen) zieht. Als walken oder wegkippen hätte ich es nicht empfunden
> Mal sehen.....
> ...


Nach innen ziehen ist doch gut!!


----------



## schneller Emil (10. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Nach innen ziehen ist doch gut!!


Fühlt sich sche***e an


----------



## HTWolfi (10. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann halt 63,5° Lenkwinkel


Der bleibt eigentlich gleich.

Axle to Crown  552mm - 27.5"/160mm travel, 551mm - 29"/140mm travel
Im Sag ist sogar die 140mm im »Vorteil« (Lenkwinkel bleibt flacher/stabiler).
140mm im Hardtail finde ich harmonischer. Mit der 27.5er Gabelversion hat man außerdem die Option auf ein 29" Vorderrad verspielt.


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2016)

Wer hat denn was von 27,5" Gabel geschrieben? Schau Dir mal das Bild an. Da ist ein +-Reifen verbaut, also 29" Boost Gabel. eine 27,5" Gabel gab es auch in keinem Build Kit.


----------



## MalcolmX (10. April 2016)

Die Front an dem blauen mit den Plusreifen ist auch reichlich hoch.
Lädt auch nicht gerade zum Kurvenshredden ein...


----------



## freetourer (10. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Werd mal auf 1,1bar gehen und testen.
> 
> Hätte nicht das Gefühl, dass er wegrutscht. Eher das er beim reinlegen in eine Richtung ( nach innen) zieht. Als walken oder wegkippen hätte ich es nicht empfunden
> Mal sehen.....
> ...



Genau diesen Effekt, dass der fette Nobby nach innen zieht, habe ich bei der Testfahrt damals in Witten auch bemerkt.

Fährt sich in der Tat ziemlich scheiße.


----------



## schneller Emil (11. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Genau diesen Effekt, dass der fette Nobby nach innen zieht, habe ich bei der Testfahrt damals in Witten auch bemerkt.
> 
> Fährt sich in der Tat ziemlich scheiße.


Und nun?
Mehr Druck?
Anderer Reifen?
29?


----------



## HTWolfi (11. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von 27,5" Gabel geschrieben? Schau Dir mal das Bild an. Da ist ein +-Reifen verbaut, also 29" Boost Gabel. eine 27,5" Gabel gab es auch in keinem Build Kit.


Es geht um folgendes Komplettrad
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...hl-geht-in-serie.771278/page-73#post-13717868
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/#post-13724100
und da ist definitiv eine 27,5" / 160mm / 42mm offset verbaut. Da passt keine 29" Reifen rein. Die Einbaulänge entspricht der einer 29" mit 140mm. https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/yari-rc#specs

Ich persönlich finde diese Konfiguration ziemlich »unglücklich«, falls das von Last so beabsichtigt war.

EDIT:
Die in den günstigen Buildkits mitgelieferte Kore Sattelstütze hat nur eine Länge von 350mm (!). Das wird für die größere Fahrer gemäß der Empfehlung von Last nicht mehr passen. Für den L Rahmen wird eine Körpergröße von 176 – 188 cm genannt.
400mm Stütze in dem Buildkits wäre besser …


----------



## aggressor2 (11. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Und nun?
> Mehr Druck?
> Anderer Reifen?
> 29?



Könnte self steering, wie beim Fatbike sein. Da kann ein anderer Reifen helfen. Oder gleich 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (11. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Es geht um folgendes Komplettrad
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...hl-geht-in-serie.771278/page-73#post-13717868
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/#post-13724100
> und da ist definitiv eine 27,5" / 160mm / 42mm offset verbaut. Da passt keine 29" Reifen rein. Die Einbaulänge entspricht der einer 29" mit 140mm. https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/yari-rc#specs
> ...



Krass, schon ein Unterschied erst von 140mm zu sprechen und dann 160 zu liefern. Aber nun gut, welchen "offset" nutzt Ihr alle welche schon auf den Bikes sitzt (140mm / 29er) --> 51mm oder 46mm???

Und, wo habt Ihr den besten Preis für die YARI oder PIKE im Netz gefunden? Oder, fährt eigentlich auch jemand eine FOX, lt. dem letzten Bike Magazin Test soll die ja mal auch nicht sooooo schlecht funktionieren??????


----------



## freetourer (11. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Und nun?
> Mehr Druck?
> Anderer Reifen?
> 29?



Ich werde mit 29er Rädern aufbauen.

Diese Plus - Geschichte hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Es geht um folgendes Komplettrad
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...hl-geht-in-serie.771278/page-73#post-13717868
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/#post-13724100
> und da ist definitiv eine 27,5" / 160mm / 42mm offset verbaut. Da passt keine 29" Reifen rein. Die Einbaulänge entspricht der einer 29" mit 140mm. https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/yari-rc#specs
> ...



Da hat aber einer ein scharfes Auge. Ich habe gerade mal an meiner Gabel nachsehen müssen. Da ist deutlich mehr Platz zum Casting (bei 29" MM), als bei der Yari. Es scheint also eine Yari 27,5" Boost zu sein, damit der +Reifen in der Breite passt. Nach oben wird es ganz schön eng. Wenn @lowfat das nicht extra so bestellt hat, dann ist das tatsächlich unglücklich. Da hat wohl jemand eine Gabel vom Coal eingepackt.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer ein scharfes Auge.


Ich hab das Rad gestern in echt gesehen und mir ist der geringe Reifenabstand in der Gabel aufgefallen. Hab mir dann den Aufkleber oben am rechten Tauchrohr angesehen und da stand dann 27,5" / 160mm / 42mm.
ICH würde bei Last nachfragen und versuchen die »richtige« Gabel zu bekommen …


----------



## FranG (11. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich werde mit 29er Rädern aufbauen.
> 
> Diese Plus - Geschichte hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.


Ich wäre auch beinahe schwach geworden, bin aber mit meinen 2,35ern / 29 ziemlich happy. Meine Entscheidung fiel nach einem Gespräch mit Betty von Last beim Testival in SG-Glüder. Sie meinte 29 sei viel „genauer“, aber halt nicht so „komfortabel“. Ich bin das Plus allerdings nie gefahren. Sie hatten auch gar keins dabei...


----------



## mawe (11. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch beinahe schwach geworden, bin aber mit meinen 2,35ern / 29 ziemlich happy. Meine Entscheidung fiel nach einem Gespräch mit Betty von Last beim Testival in SG-Glüder. Sie meinte 29 sei viel „genauer“, aber halt nicht so „komfortabel“. ...


Ich hatte das Glück und konnte  beide Versionen Testen, ohne daß ich mich vorher mit jemanden bezüglich der Erfahrungen austauschen konnte.

Am WE habe ich die 29" Räder allerdings auch zeitweise verflucht. Auf Transferpassagen mit unebener Oberfläche wird man doch arg verprügelt. Das ist im Vergleich zum Fully-Sofa ein erheblicher Komfortverlust.
Allerdings möchte ich nicht wissen, was mit den Plus-Rädern auf den ruppigen Abfahrten passiert wäre. Ohne Procore hätte das wohl ziemlich geknallt.
... zumal einen das FF ja wirklich annimiert mit Fullspeed loszuheizen  ;-)


----------



## imkreisdreher (11. April 2016)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie niedrig der Druck bei plus mit Procore sein darf. Bin jemand, der eher viel Druck braucht, weil sonst die Felge kaputt ist.


----------



## lowfat (11. April 2016)

Ich habe bei der technischen Ausfahrt gestern keine Präzision vermisst. Und das trotz VR-Druck von einem knappen bar. Mir fehlt aber natürlich der direkte Vergleich mit einem 29er.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich die Option offenlassen, auch ein 29er VR einzubauen. Ist denn sichergestellt, dass ein 650B+ VR auch in eine29er Gabel passt? Theoretisch müsste das ja gehen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2016)

Sagen wir mal so. Die Gabel für 27,5+ und 29" ist dieselbe, sofern Boost 

Du hast Glück, dass in die 27,5" Boost Gabel ein +Reifen der Höhe nach reinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (11. April 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Und das trotz VR-Druck von einem knappen bar.



Viel mehr fahre ich am 29er vorn aber auch nicht.



lowfat schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich die Option offenlassen, auch ein 29er VR einzubauen. Ist denn sichergestellt, dass ein 650B+ VR auch in eine29er Gabel passt? Theoretisch müsste das ja gehen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?



Eigene Erfahrung nicht, aber hier im Forum ist ein Thread, in dem solche Kompatibilitäten diskutiert werden.
Ein NN 2,8 auf XM551 passt anscheinend in eine 29er Pike, Trailblazer wohl auch.

An der schmalsten Stelle sind bei der Pike wohl fast 80mm Platz; mein NN 3,0 kommt auf 73mm bei rund einem Bar.


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2016)

kann einer von den FFW Besitzern mit HT2-Innenlager mal eine alte Kurbel drauf stecken?

Ich hab eine XTR 970 zu Hause und würd die gern nutzen...
ich wollt es ausprobieren, aber ggf. wird das recht knapp.

Kann das jemand mal probieren?


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrung nicht, aber hier im Forum ist ein Thread, in dem solche Kompatibilitäten diskutiert werden.
> Ein NN 2,8 auf XM551 passt anscheinend in eine 29er Pike, Trailblazer wohl auch.
> 
> An der schmalsten Stelle sind bei der Pike wohl fast 80mm Platz; mein NN 3,0 kommt auf 73mm bei rund einem Bar.



Die Pikes aus den Build Kits sind alle Boost. Da gibt es kein Problem mit der Breite.


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann einer von den FFW Besitzern mit HT2-Innenlager mal eine alte Kurbel drauf stecken?
> 
> Ich hab eine XTR 970 zu Hause und würd die gern nutzen...
> ich wollt es ausprobieren, aber ggf. wird das recht knapp.
> ...



Keiner ne Ahnung, ob ne normale Kurbel mit 1x10 geht?

Sonst muss ich jetzt ne neue bestellen,
damit die dann rechtzeitig da is...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2016)

Alex, kann ich heute abend irgendwas für dich ausmessen? Andernfalls ruf mal bei Last durch, die sollten doch was sagen können.


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

Danke Dir Karsten.

Ich müsste halt wissen, ob eine normale Shimanokurbel (XTR970, ehemals dreifach) mit 30er Blatt an der mittleren Befestigung am FFW funktioniert.

Wie gesagt, 30z, nicht größer.

Vielleicht hast du noch ne alte Kurbel rumliegen und kannst das abschätzen.

Liebe Grüße vom leider bikefreien Sonnebaden am Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (12. April 2016)

mit einem 30er verlierst du nochmal 2mm Kettenlinie...
Glaube das wird sich mit dem 32er nicht viel nehmen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2016)

Ich habe eine älter RF Atlas Kurbel, die halte ich nachher mal dran. Die ist auch von 2/3 Fach auf 1 Fach "umgebaut",  vielleicht nutzt dir das.
Schöne Grüsse an den gardasee vom kunstlichtgefluteten Arbeitsplatz


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> mit einem 30er verlierst du nochmal 2mm Kettenlinie...
> Glaube das wird sich mit dem 32er nicht viel nehmen...



Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst?

Warum wird die Kettenlinie bei identischer Montageposition anders?

PS: ich sprach auch nie von 30 vs 32z


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine älter RF Atlas Kurbel, die halte ich nachher mal dran. Die ist auch von 2/3 Fach auf 1 Fach "umgebaut",  vielleicht nutzt dir das.
> Schöne Grüsse an den gardasee vom kunstlichtgefluteten Arbeitsplatz



Super!

Anhang anzeigen 482616


----------



## MalcolmX (12. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst?
> 
> Warum wird die Kettenlinie bei identischer Montageposition anders?
> 
> PS: ich sprach auch nie von 30 vs 32z



Das 30er hat ja nur 8mm Schrauben und die versetzten Tabs.
Somit wirst du eher so 47-48mm Kettenlinie haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass das langt.


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

Hä?

Das 30er hat integrierte Gewinde, da die "Mutter" auf Grund des kleinen Radius nicht mehr passen würde.
Die Position am Arm der Kurbel ist komplett identisch.

Oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2016)

Kannst es ja auf der Position des großen KB anschrauben...? Würd ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## FranG (12. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Das 30er hat ja nur 8mm Schrauben und die versetzten Tabs.
> Somit wirst du eher so 47-48mm Kettenlinie haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass das langt.


Genau das habe ich mit einem 30er RaceFace und einer 3-fach XT HT2 Kurbel probiert: Aussen montiert ist die Kettenlinie bei etwa 60mm, geht also nicht, die Kette springt beim Rückwärtskurbeln auf den großen Blättern sofort nach aussen auf die kleineren zurück. Auf der Innenseite ist es zu weit innen. Dann knirscht es aber heftig auf den kleinen Ritzeln (und die brauchst du!)
Ich habe mir schließlich eine 1400er GXP Boost Kurbel hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und dazu eins der neuen günstigen SRAM Stahl NW Blättern. Bei der Kurbel wird die Boost Linie durch den Stern erreicht.
Wenn ich ein 28er fahren möchte, geht es nicht mehr über den Kurbelstern. Dann muss ich auch auf ein teures DirectMount Kettenblatt montieren.
ABER: 30 stellt sich nach der ersten Tour als perfekt raus für mich: Bin die fiesesten Dinger hochgekommen und konnte in der Ebene mit meinen CC Kollegen mittreten.
Mir scheint, das ganze Boost Thema ist nirgendwo mal transparent durchleuchtet. Vielleicht war ich vorher auch nur zu blöd es zu verstehen.

Ach ja, ich hatte vorher noch einen Versuch mit einer filigranen Tune 4-kant Kurbel und einem normalen 29er Blatt: Hatte die Hoffnung mit einer geeigneten Innenlager-Breite die optimale Kettenlinie zu „treffen“. Leider geht bei 11-fach wohl ohne NW Kettenblätter gar nichts. Versuch macht halt klug


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2016)

Ich bin heute mal die ersten 15 Kilometer gefahren, allerdings nur zur Physio, mehr geht noch nicht. Trotzdem, die Sitzposition ist super, obwohl das Rad so lang ist. Hebt man den Hintern, steht man richtig schön mittig im Bike. Ich kann schon jetzt verstehen, dass die Geo zum Ballern verleitet. Und schnell ist das Teil. Ist ja lange her, dass ich zuletzt ein 29er gefahren bin. Dass die paar cm mehr aber so viel ausmachen, war mir nicht mehr bewußt. Ich fürchte fast, dass ich hier im Norden ein 32T KB brauche.


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mit einem 30er RaceFace und einer 3-fach XT HT2 Kurbel probiert: Aussen montiert ist die Kettenlinie bei etwa 60mm, geht also nicht, die Kette springt beim Rückwärtskurbeln auf den großen Blättern sofort nach aussen auf die kleineren zurück. Auf der Innenseite ist es zu weit innen. Dann knirscht es aber heftig auf den kleinen Ritzeln (und die brauchst du!)
> Ich habe mir schließlich eine 1400er GXP Boost Kurbel hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und dazu eins der neuen günstigen SRAM Stahl NW Blättern. Bei der Kurbel wird die Boost Linie durch den Stern erreicht.
> Wenn ich ein 28er fahren möchte, geht es nicht mehr über den Kurbelstern. Dann muss ich auch auf ein teures DirectMount Kettenblatt montieren.
> ABER: 30 stellt sich nach der ersten Tour als perfekt raus für mich: Bin die fiesesten Dinger hochgekommen und konnte in der Ebene mit meinen CC Kollegen mittreten.
> ...



Ich fahre diese Kombi ja an anderen Bikes. XTR970 mit RF 30z nw. Am Helius AC problemlos, am Tofane problemlos. Mit 1x10 und 11.

Daher würde ich die vorhandenen und bewährten Teile auch gern weiter fahren wollen. Habe seit ihrer Vorstellung drei XTR970 hier paralell im Betrieb und find die Kurbel super...

Sind das jetzt eigentlich Erfahrungen vom FFW oder von anderen Rädern, die ihr hier nennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (12. April 2016)

Bekommt man im Build-Kit eigentlich eine neue Reverb oder eine der alten Serie? 
Die Spannung steigt, heute Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2016)

Die Alte. Ich hoffe darauf, dass bei erstem Defekt, also so in den nächsten 6-12 Monaten, in eine neue Reverb getauscht wird. Ich werde dann einen Zettel zulegen, dass ich gern die 170 mm Variante hätte.


----------



## schneller Emil (12. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Bei mir ists eher umgekehrt. Ich überlege ein 29er Vorderrad. Hab erst eine Ausfahrt hinter mir, und bin auch sehr zufrieden, außer in Kurven (mittelschnell bis schnell, ohne Anlieger), da komm ich nicht ganz klar.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es am LW liegt (ist beim DHler ja auch so), eher an den fetten Reifen. Bin heute mit 0,9bar gefahren. Vielleicht lag es daran.




So....
Lag wohl am Druck, das mit dem "Selfsteering".
Bin jetzt vorne auf 1 bar und hinten auf 1,1 bar und siehe da, deutlich besseres Fahrverhalten!
Was 0,1 bar ausmachen ist unglaublich. Werd noch 1,1 bar vorne probieren..... Mal sehen.


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2016)

Dann fährst Du etwa denselben Druck, wie ich bei 29".


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

in KW 17-18 wird meines mit 650B+ Hinterrad und 29" Vorderrad aufgebaut...


----------



## FranG (12. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich fahre diese Kombi ja an anderen Bikes. XTR970 mit RF 30z nw. Am Helius AC problemlos, am Tofane problemlos. Mit 1x10 und 11.
> 
> Daher würde ich die vorhandenen und bewährten Teile auch gern weiter fahren wollen. Habe seit ihrer Vorstellung drei XTR970 hier paralell im Betrieb und find die Kurbel super...
> 
> Sind das jetzt eigentlich Erfahrungen vom FFW oder von anderen Rädern, die ihr hier nennt?


Ich spreche hier nur vom FFW.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Das 30er hat integrierte Gewinde, da die "Mutter" auf Grund des kleinen Radius nicht mehr passen würde.
> Die Position am Arm der Kurbel ist komplett identisch.
> ...


Ne, das Blatt hat 2mm Offset damit die Kette nicht am Spider aufsetzt...


----------



## lowfat (12. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rad gestern in echt gesehen und mir ist der geringe Reifenabstand in der Gabel aufgefallen. Hab mir dann den Aufkleber oben am rechten Tauchrohr angesehen und da stand dann 27,5" / 160mm / 42mm.
> ICH würde bei Last nachfragen und versuchen die »richtige« Gabel zu bekommen …


Ich habe heute an Lastbikes gemailt und hatte innerhalb einer Stunde eine Antwort: sie schicken mir ganz unkompliziert eine 29er Gabel zum Tausch. Klasse Service!


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier nur vom FFW.





MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ne, das Blatt hat 2mm Offset damit die Kette nicht am Spider aufsetzt...



Dann eben mit nem ordinären 32er Blatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (12. April 2016)

Morgen, Kinder, wird's was geben,
morgen werden wir uns freun!
Welch ein Jubel, welch ein Leben
wird in unserm Hause sein!
Einmal werden wir noch wach,
heißa dann ist Liefertag!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann eben mit nem ordinären 32er Blatt


Alex, ich habe es heute zeitlich nicht gepackt. Ich versuche es morgen. 
Schönen Urlaub weiterhin


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2016)

Entspann Dich...


----------



## schlonser (13. April 2016)

Hat hier eigentlich wer schon Erfahrungen mit Procore auf dem 29er? Ist es das Mehrgewicht wert?

Hab bammel vor dem tubelessaufbau, aber ich kenn ja mich und meinen fahrstil, und wenn man mit dem hardtail mal ins Steinfeld reinhält...

Und die Maxxis will ich NIE NIE NIE im Wald wieder aufziehen müssen. So eine Drecksarbeit...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Entspann Dich...


Bin so gut es geht weitestgehend 
Nutzen dir solche Bilder?


----------



## berkel (13. April 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich wer schon Erfahrungen mit Procore auf dem 29er? Ist es das Mehrgewicht wert?


Ich fahre es seit kurzer Zeit vorne und hinten. Beim HT ist es hinten auf jeden Fall sinnvoll weil man komfortabel niedrige Luftdrücke fahren kann ohne Durchschläge auf die Felge. Vorne kommt es drauf an ob man da was mit dem niedrigen Luftdruck anfangen kann, z.B. zur Griperhöhung in technischem Gelände bei ausreichender Seitenstabilität und ohne burping.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich wer schon Erfahrungen mit Procore auf dem 29er? Ist es das Mehrgewicht wert?
> 
> Hab bammel vor dem tubelessaufbau, aber ich kenn ja mich und meinen fahrstil, und wenn man mit dem hardtail mal ins Steinfeld reinhält...
> ...



Ich suche ja immer noch jemanden, der sich ein Set (in 27,5") mit mir teilt; brauche es nur am Hinterrad...


----------



## gamsbart (13. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann scheinen die Maxxis flacher zu bauen, als die Schwalbe Pneus. Und zwar locker 1 cm. Das wäre interssant. Kannst Du vielleicht mal Bilder vom Abstand zum Sitzrohr und von der Einstellung der hinteren Ausfallenden machen? Bitte miss dazu auch die Höhe der Reifen und die Länge der Kettenstrebe (am besten von Mitte Innenlager bis ganz zum Ende der Kettenstrebe). Nicht dass meine Kettenstreben kürzer sind.


Ich dachte aus irgendeinem Grund, dass die Bikes mit kurzem Radstand ausgeliefert werden ... das ist nicht so, das zuletzt geschriebene ist also so nicht richtig!. Die Achse steht etwa auf der Mitte der Führung im Ausfallende (Strebenlänge damit gemessene 432mm Mitte Innenlager bis Mitte Achse). Der Reifen hat damit ca. 5mm Luft zum Sattelrohr. Die Höhe vom 2,4er Ardent ist 5,5cm.


----------



## hasardeur (13. April 2016)

Mein Rahmen wurde quasi ohne Radstand ausgeliefert. Die Steckachse mit Schaltauge mußte ich nämlich noch selbst einbauen 

Gestern hatte ich mal die Kettenstrebenlänge gemessen. Sie passt zu den Geo-Angaben von LAST, nur dass der NN damit halt nicht in kurzer Stellung passt. Last hätte also ruhig 10 mm längere Streben bauen können.


----------



## MalcolmX (13. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen wurde quasi ohne Radstand ausgeliefert. Die Steckachse mit Schaltauge mußte ich nämlich noch selbst einbauen
> 
> Gestern hatte ich mal die Kettenstrebenlänge gemessen. Sie passt zu den Geo-Angaben von LAST, nur dass der NN damit halt nicht in kurzer Stellung passt. Last hätte also ruhig 10 mm längere Streben bauen können.


Danke nein.
Ich Freu mich bei meinen 2.3er Minions über die kurzen Streben


----------



## der-gute (13. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Bin so gut es geht weitestgehend
> Nutzen dir solche Bilder?



Ich kanns nicht abstrahieren...
Trotzdem vielen Dank Dir!


Ausprobiert wirds,
zur Not hab ich heute noch schnell ne X1 1400 Kurbel mit 32er Blatt geschossen - 101,48 inkl. Versand


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. April 2016)

Dachte ich mir eben auch, dass es nicht ganz einfach wird daraus was erkennen zu können. Naja, wenn du jetzt eh ne neue Kurbel hast, kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen. Gruss


----------



## danchoize (14. April 2016)

. Edit: falscher Fred


----------



## schlonser (14. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich suche ja immer noch jemanden, der sich ein Set (in 27,5") mit mir teilt; brauche es nur am Hinterrad..



Ich brauch ein 29er, und werds auch vorne probieren. Bevor es rumliegt...


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2016)

Was für ein Kettenblatt brauche ich denn nin für eine normale nicht-boost X1 1400 GXP Kurbel?
Oder gibts den Boost Kurbelstern auch alleine?

Wie siehts damit aus:
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-0-mm-Offset-28-Zaehne


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2016)

Ich überlege auch grad, ob mir das 28er SRAM Boost ausreicht bei 11-42 hinten.
Ist dies hier mit 6mm dann Boost?
EDIT sehe grad, Boost ist 3mm. Na das klappt dann ja nicht 

Fahre ja sonst ein 38er am 29er......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. April 2016)

Ist boost nicht 3 mm offset?

Normal hat eine GXP Kurbel mit 6 mm Offset eine Kettenlinie von 49 mm
mit 3 mm Offset wären das dann 52 mm.

Aber für was sind 0 mm Offset?

Wo finde ich das günstigste 28er oder 30er mit 3 mm Offset?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2016)

0mm sind für BB30 Kurbeln.
Ja, leider kein günstiges Boost-DM. Kosten alle ab 55€ aufwärts.


----------



## felixh. (14. April 2016)

Wo wir grad bei den Kurbeln sind - kann mir mal schnell jemand weiterhelfen was ich brauche?
Ich habe - eine 175mm GXP Sram XX1 Kurbel auf PF92 Innenlager am Trailfox - derzeit mit Sram X0 Spider für 2fach (ohne Umwerfer).

Ich möchte:
die 175er Kurbel am Fastforward fahren - mit 2fach ohne Umwerfer (26 oval / 30 NW)
eine 170er Carbon Sram am Trailfox - auch mit 2fach ohne Umwerfer (26 oval / 32 oval NW)


Was muss ich also kaufen um mein "ich möchte" zu errreichen. Gibt es überhaupt einen Boost 2fach Spider? Müsste es ja theoretisch geben da SRAM ja auch 2x11 verkauft. Oder muss ich dafür eine Alu SRAM 2x11 Boost Kurbel kaufen (nur die hat ja glaube ich dann keinen Spider - ergo müsste ich dann weiterhin die 175er am Trailfox fahren. Am Fastforward will ich 175mm).


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2016)

Die GX-2fach-Kurbeln gibt es mit Boost-Option. Ich denke daher, dass es einen extra Boost-Spider gibt. Mit der Kombi 26/30 würde ich dennoch erstmal einen normalen 2-fach Spider probieren. Es geht beim Last ja weniger um die Kettenlinie, als um den Abstand des KB zur Kettenstrebe. Da sollte ein 26er KB eigentlich gut passen.


----------



## dirkd (14. April 2016)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem boost 1fach spider mit 32 kettenblatt hat, würde ich dieses gegen ein 28 direct mount tauschen. Auch mit 6mm offset
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## felixh. (14. April 2016)

Die Kettenlinie wäre mir zu krass am kleinen Blatt. Bin derzeit mit normaler Kettenlinie und 2fach Spider sehr zufrieden. Aber die äußerste Position lässt sich jeweils nur noch sehr bedingt fahren (bei 46/52 was glaub ich bei 2fach Spider der Standard ist).

Die GX1400 2x11 Boost kenne ich auch. Aber ich nehm mal an der Spider passt so wie die X9 Spider nicht auf die Carbonkurbeln... 
Dazu - einzeln finde ich den Spider nirgends zu kaufen.

Möchte ungerne auf mein Trailfox was so schön leicht ist - die doch recht schwere GX1400 draufmontieren - aber andererseits ist 175mm da einfach zu lang. Kann auf Asphalt/Schotter in Kurven nicht mittreten ohne Gefahr zu laufen aufzusetzen.

Als Bottom Bracket fürs FastForward bei SRAM nimmt man einfach GXP ohne Zusätze - korrekt?


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2016)

Ja, für SRAM stinknormale GXP-Lager ohne Spacer.


----------



## felixh. (14. April 2016)

Beim Rahmen ist ja innen keine Schutz damit die Kette nicht nach innen runterfällt - oder? 
Was montiert ihr da - damit die Kette nicht nach innen runterfällt? (abgesehen von kompletter Kettenführung).


----------



## englbert (14. April 2016)

Ich hab eine Reverse X11 vorgesehen, sollte neben dem Schutz des "B-Labs BB30 28T" vor möglichem Aufsetzen auch das Runterfallen der Kette Richtung Rahmen verhindern. Allerdings bin ich mir nachdem ich Nahaufnahmen vom Bereich Tretlager/Kettenstrebe gesehen hab, nimmer so sicher ob sich des mit der Kettenstrebe ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2016)

Nachdem Einige hier "glaubhaft versichert" haben, dass mit X01 und NW-KB an einem HT die Gefahr weitaus geringer ist, dass die Kette vom KB fliegt, lasse ich es erstmal darauf ankommen und ergänze nur noch einen Taco. Sollte sich das Gegenteil herausstellen, genügt eine kleine obere KeFü. Das Angebot dazu ist ja riesig.


----------



## fabeltierkater (14. April 2016)

Wo wir schon bei Kurbeln sind... Ich habe eine normale SLX 2-fach und eine SLX 3-fach Kurbel. Fahren möchte ich ein 32er Blatt. Kann ich damit irgendwie auf die erforderliche Kettenlinie kommen; und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## mw.dd (14. April 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Was montiert ihr da - damit die Kette nicht nach innen runterfällt?



Nichts. Das Problem hatte ich bisher nur am Trailfox, und zwar sowohl am 2012er als auch am 2014er. Am HT bisher keine Abwürfe, schon am Taro nicht.


----------



## felixh. (14. April 2016)

okay - am Trailfox hab ich da innen eh den mini-Taco - mit dem richtig eingestellt passt das bei mir perfekt. Vor allem auch weil ich so zum Kette aufs kleine Blatt umlegen sie einfach nur "runterwerfen" muss - kann nirgends anders hin. Dachte so eine Lösung könnte auch am Fastforward nicht schaden.


----------



## englbert (14. April 2016)

Die Idee als Begrenzung für händisches Umwerfen bei zweifach klingt gut. Allerdings weiß ich ned, ob sich des System 1:1 aufs FFW übertragen lässt. Bleibt eine ISCG Aufnahme bei Boost im Bezug zum Tretlager gleich oder macht sie die Verschiebung der Kettenlinie mit?


----------



## felixh. (14. April 2016)

naja - dass muss man halt spacern mit Unterlagsscheiben. Innen so ein Minitaco - außen ein Bashguard. Dann geht das umlegen in ein paar Sekunden. Runterschalten kann man bei fahren mit Klickies dann auch per Fuß. Rauf muss man halt anhalten und hochlegen. Aber mit 11-42er Kassette macht man das ja nur selten. Rauf immer am kleinen, runter immer am großen. Flach egal. Und kurz mal rauf oder runter auch egal.

Wenn man den Spider nicht irgendwie billig bekommt - bzw als fertige Lösung werde ich wohl eine 2x11 XT Kurbel nehmen. 64/96 ist immerhin eh im Vorteil. Da kann man ein ovales 30er fahren. Das passt auf 104er LK nicht drauf (und reicht mir im Prinzip). 1x12 ist mir einfach noch viel zu teuer. Im Prinzip wäre das endlich die Bandbreite welche mir ausreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2016)

Da das Tretlager 73 mm breit ist, muss wohl unterfüttert werden.


----------



## danchoize (15. April 2016)




----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. April 2016)

A propos Taco, was für einen würdet ihr den für die 2-fach XT empfehlen?


----------



## mw.dd (15. April 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> okay - am Trailfox hab ich da innen eh den mini-Taco - mit dem richtig eingestellt passt das bei mir perfekt. Vor allem auch weil ich so zum Kette aufs kleine Blatt umlegen sie einfach nur "runterwerfen" muss - kann nirgends anders hin. Dachte so eine Lösung könnte auch am Fastforward nicht schaden.



Wegen der Abwürfe habe ich mir eine e13 TRS+ für den Trailfox gegönnt, mit Rolle und Taco aber ohne Bash (brauch ich nicht bei 32Z KB). Am HT habe ich so etwas bisher nicht vermisst; für das Schalten mit dem Fuß ist das aber sicher hilfreich...

Die 3mm Kettenlinie kann man an der ISCG-Aufnahme sicher leicht spacern.


----------



## der-gute (15. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 0mm sind für BB30 Kurbeln.
> Ja, leider kein günstiges Boost-DM. Kosten alle ab 55€ aufwärts.



Könnte man nicht das Kettenblatt am normalen Spider 3 mm nach aussen spacern??


----------



## culoduro (15. April 2016)

Was meinen die Herren und Damen zum Setup mit 160er Fox 29", EBL 567mm, und Plus Reifen, bzw. konkret Magic Mary 2.5 Vertstar (Falt) vorne und Nobby Nic 2.8 hinten?
Das FF ist ja bis zu 150mm 29" Gabeln freigegeben. Bei der Pike hiesse das 561mm EBL. Der MM2.5 entspricht im Umfang wohl einem Nobby Nic 27.5+, ggf. ein paar mm weniger.
(siehe hier: http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016...-lrs-mit-kuroshiro-enso-747-felgen-testfazit/)

Komme ich mit den maximalen Belastungen fürs Steuerrohr hin? In meinem Denken müsste 650B + 567 EBL = 29" + 561 EBL ok sein...
Als Inspiration von der Geo dient mir hier das Argon Low Fat Custom von @Luke-VTT ...


----------



## MalcolmX (15. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht das Kettenblatt am normalen Spider 3 mm nach aussen spacern??


Das Kettenblatt sitzt doch innen am Spider meistens?

Wenns aussen ist, siehts hald immer noch bescheiden aus...


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. April 2016)

Grade kam mein Procore! Da Plus für mich ohne Procore nicht denkbar ist, muss man diesen Brocken in Kauf nehmen:
Milch kommt noch dazu... gar nicht so leicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht das Kettenblatt am normalen Spider 3 mm nach aussen spacern??


 
Les mal die Erörterungen zum Thema "boost" und "chainline"  - da würde ich mal eher abwarten was Kurbel und Rahmen zusammen ergeben. Angeblich ist die XT 11er Kassette weiter innen als die SRAM Kassette .

_"A 1x Boost chainline should be 49 (ish) but no-one makes a real 1x chainline for anything, although some of the aftermarket ring makers are making rings to get close. However you can use a non-boost set up to get a pretty good approximation to what a boost chainline should be on a 1x. "_

Zur Erinnerung die Anforderungen von Last:
_The FASTFORWARD requires a minimum of 52 mm chain line (this is Boost standard) and supports up to 30 teeth. Bigger sprockets require a wider chain line.
The minimum chain line depends on the chain ring size:
26T min. 48,3 mm
28T min. 50,2 mm
30 T min. 52 mm
32 T min. 53,4 mm
36 T min. 55,7 mm_

Möglicherweise ist damit das 28er nicht-boost DM SRAM ideal.......oder das eh nach innen gespacerte 30er für Spidermontage.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. April 2016)

Ich fahre aktuell ein 30er mit 2mm Spacer rechts. Kettenlinie sieht ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell ein 30er mit 2mm Spacer rechts. Kettenlinie sieht ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gut aus.


Am Spider oder DM..? Was meinst du mit Spacer rechts?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Am Spider oder DM..? Was meinst du mit Spacer rechts?


Direct Mount. Spacer: Driveside Innenlager.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2016)

ah - alles klar - danke!


----------



## MalcolmX (15. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Direct Mount. Spacer: Driveside Innenlager.


Der ändert doch überhaupt nichts an der Kettenlinie?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2016)

2mm oder so nach rechts...?


----------



## schneller Emil (15. April 2016)

Ich hab mir ein 28er NW Kettenblatt mit 94mm Lochkreisdurchmesser von Chromag besorgt und anstelle des 30er KB montiert (benötigt andere KB-Schrauben!)
Kettenglieder ist gleich, Größe passt, alles gut!
28er brauch ich weil ich mit dem bike den Sohn inkl. Anhänger ziehen muss/will!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Der ändert doch überhaupt nichts an der Kettenlinie?


Ich denke aber doch?


cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2mm oder so nach rechts...?


So würd ich es auch sehen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. April 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich denke aber doch?
> 
> So würd ich es auch sehen...



Bei ner SRAM Kurbel? - da bekommst du unter Umständen nur axiale Verspannung aufs Lager....
Richtig montiert bestimmt nur die linke (non Drive ) Seite die Position:

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...DMAhWmApoKHX65A58QMwgfKAIwAg&bih=1024&biw=768


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. April 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Bei ner SRAM Kurbel? - da bekommst du unter Umständen nur axiale Verspannung aufs Lager....
> Richtig montiert bestimmt nur die linke (non Drive ) Seite die Position:
> 
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.reset-racing.de/news/images/reset_pfgxp.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wechsel-von-shimano-hollowtech-ii-auf-gpx-innenlager.591726/&h=255&w=455&tbnid=4i3nd9pyuN1m9M:&docid=0qYnAn8ybEDn1M&ei=6AYRV4fFJKaF6AT-8o74CQ&tbm=isch&client=tablet-unknown&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=12&ved=0ahUKEwiH2ar9-JDMAhWmApoKHX65A58QMwgfKAIwAg&bih=1024&biw=768



Jup, beim GXP ist das Lager der Nichtantriebsseite (es gibt auch deutsche Wörter übrigens...) das Festlager, folglich müssen dort der/die Spacer hin... Das Lager der Antriebsseite ist das Loslager, das nur radiale Kräfte aufnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. April 2016)

"Links" ist deutsch..... Und SRAM schreibt halt mal nichts auf deutsch auf ihre Teile...


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. April 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> "Links" ist deutsch..... Und SRAM schreibt halt mal nichts auf deutsch auf ihre Teile...


Tatsache, war mehr an die "Spacer", "Spider", "Shimstack", "Compression", "Rebound" etc.-Fraktion gemünzt...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. April 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Jup, beim GXP ist das Lager der Nichtantriebsseite (es gibt auch deutsche Wörter übrigens...) das Festlager, folglich müssen dort der/die Spacer hin... Das Lager der Antriebsseite ist das Loslager, das nur radiale Kräfte aufnehmen kann.


Gut. Ich war mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr ganz sicher. Dann kommt doch das Boostblatt dran


----------



## schlonser (15. April 2016)

Jetzt Schluß mit der ollen Kurbeldebatte, das is jetzt hier schon das dritte Mal, genau us dem Grund hab ich gleich die Kurbel von Last mitgenommen 

seht euch lieber an warum ihr alle zu schmale Felgen habt und überhaupt sofort alles was mit Rad zu tun hat neu braucht:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/maxxis-releases-new-plus-size-tires

oder bin ich wieder der letzte der es erfahren hat?


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2016)

Da ja bald alle ihre Rahmen/Räder haben 
Besteht Interesse an einem Treffen irgendwo in Deutschlands Mitte?


----------



## schlonser (16. April 2016)

Au Ja! Im Harz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2016)

Mitte ist echt voll langweilig, da war ich erst (Eschwege).

Etwas ausmittiger könnte es schon sein - Rabenberg? Da passt der Trail wenigstens zum Bike.
Harz ist doof, da kann man nur am X-Trail brettern, sonst gibts überall Ärger.
Oder ins Flowvalley?
Oder Smrk...(wobei ich da lieber ein Fully hab)?


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2016)

Ich brauche jetzt nicht unbedingt speziell zum Radfahren angelegte Wege, mir ist aber alles außer "nur Bikepark" recht.
Eigentlich hatte ich die Rhön rund um Kreuzberg im Hinterkopf; außermittig dann eher fränkische Schweiz oder Fichtelgebirge...


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2016)

BTW: Kann jemand auf die Zweifach-Kabelhalter verzichten? Ich bräuchte noch welche und habe die einfachen abzugeben...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt nicht unbedingt speziell zum Radfahren angelegte Wege, mir ist aber alles außer "nur Bikepark" recht.
> Eigentlich hatte ich die Rhön rund um Kreuzberg im Hinterkopf; außermittig dann eher fränkische Schweiz oder Fichtelgebirge...


 
Rhön klingt interessant.
Fichtelgebirge habe ich ganz schreckliche Erinnerungen an Forststrassen und Fichtenmassaker.
Touren ist jetzt eher nicht so meins (mach ich eh dauernd) - eher Basteln und Ballern.


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2016)

Also Harz hat beides, Andreasberg als HT-kompatiblen Park und tolle natürliche Trails. Die Schierker Baude ist eine günstige Unterkunft und perfekte Ausgangsbasis.

Rabenberg wäre auch OK, ist aber alles andere als Mitte.

Letztendlich ist es mir egal. Das Wann ist wichtiger als das Wo.

Ach so...Geile Idee!


----------



## schlonser (16. April 2016)

Der Rabenberg is natürlich wie gemacht für unsere bikes. Aber schon hier aus Erfurt, als ziemlich der Mitte, nochmal über 2 Stunden entfernt. 
Letztlich isses egal wo genau, Hauptsache geile trails ( Solls ja selbst im Pott geben) und jemand der sie uns zeigt, also ein paar Eingeborene oder Profi guides. Und möglichst ohne großes Heckmeck, damit nicht ein Haufen Organisation an einem einzelnen hängenbleibt. 

Aber ich würde echt gerne mit euch biken gehen!


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2016)

Pfalz ?


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. April 2016)

ach wartet mal noch ein bisschen, wenn der Rahmen im Juni da ist, dauert es auch noch, bis die Laufräder laufen...


----------



## christian1994 (16. April 2016)

hat eigentlich einer vor sich sein FF mit der 34 Fox zu bauen? bin am überlegen mir eine zuzulegen finde aber das diese ein wenig breiter wirkt als die rock shox.


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Pfalz ?



Hatte ich auch dran gedacht. Die Gegend ist perfekt für das FFWD. Allerdings ist es auch alles andere als Mitte. Jemand muss es organisieren. Wer sich dazu bereit erklärt, sollte die Wahl der Gegend treffen.

Harz könnte ich organisieren, dann müßtet Ihr aber dorthin wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch dran gedacht. Die Gegend ist perfekt für das FFWD. Allerdings ist es auch alles andere als Mitte. Jemand muss es organisieren. Wer sich dazu bereit erklärt, sollte die Wahl der Gegend treffen.



Pfalz kann ich organisieren und da finde ich auch einen Guide (kenne mich selbst ein wenig aus, kenne aber auch etliche Leute, die uns dort führen könnten).


----------



## MalcolmX (16. April 2016)

Wenn sich jemand in der Ostschweiz treffen mag, dann gerne


----------



## korbi42 (16. April 2016)

ostschweiz? dann fahren da dann demnächst 4 Fastforwards rum.
2 Kollegen und ich haben auch eins bestellt


----------



## schlonser (16. April 2016)

Och nöö, das is mir zu weit für ein WE wo auch noch Zeit zum Fahren bleiben soll...

Naja, wird sich schon was finden. Ansonsten kann ja jeder der zum Rabenberg fährt (oder in den Harz? @hasardeur ) mal bescheid sagen, dann halt treffen im kleineren Rahmen. Wenn das nicht hierher passt können wir auch so einen Fred aufmachen wie ihn die Schnupsies mit ihren Cotics haben: "Unterwegs mit dem Fastforward"....


----------



## Das Brot (16. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein 28er NW Kettenblatt mit 94mm Lochkreisdurchmesser von Chromag besorgt und anstelle des 30er KB montiert (benötigt andere KB-Schrauben!)
> Kettenglieder ist gleich, Größe passt, alles gut!
> 28er brauch ich weil ich mit dem bike den Sohn inkl. Anhänger ziehen muss/will!


Kriegt man nen Hänger ans FFW?


----------



## Ebingerl (16. April 2016)

Wir könnten die Mitte tatsächlich etwas weiter nach Süden "verschieben". Bis in die Pfalz für ein Wochenende von Graz aus ist mir doch etwas weit.


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2016)

Graz ist schön, aber nun mal leider echt weit weg. Wenn man die Mitte dann noch in Deutschland festmachen will, wird man wohl irgendwo an die Grenze zu Österreich müssen.


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Kriegt man nen Hänger ans FFW?


kolofogo


----------



## Das Brot (17. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> kolofogo


Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2016)

Google hilft!
Schau dir mal den Hänger an.


----------



## Trailrider79 (17. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Kriegt man nen Hänger ans FFW?



Ich plane meinen Tout Terrain Singletrailer auch am fastforward zu nutzen


----------



## Das Brot (17. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Google hilft!
> Schau dir mal den Hänger an.


Ach egal... ich versuchs selber wenn der Rahmen da ist.


----------



## Trailrider79 (17. April 2016)

Beide Hänger sind universal montierbar, da sie nur an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden.


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Ach egal... ich versuchs selber wenn der Rahmen da ist.


 kolofogo ist ein Anhänger der von einem Kleinserienhersteller produziert wird. Kupplung hängt an der sattelstütze!

besser?


----------



## Das Brot (17. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> kolofogo ist ein Anhänger der von einem Kleinserienhersteller produziert wird. Kupplung hängt an der sattelstütze!
> 
> besser?


 aber ich muss trotzdem selbst testen, da ich ne Achskupplung hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RamonS (17. April 2016)

Rabenberg oder Schweiz klingt cool, Rabenberg haben wir uns das letzte Maiwochenende eh für ne kleine Geburtstags-MTB-Runde eingemietet, das FFWD is hoffentlich dabei


----------



## culoduro (17. April 2016)

korbi42 schrieb:


> ostschweiz? dann fahren da dann demnächst 4 Fastforwards rum.
> 2 Kollegen und ich haben auch eins bestellt



Ostschweiz i.S. von Prättigau/ Davoser Gegend/ Chur/ Lenzerheide wär ich auch dabei... Ebenso im Chiemgau.


----------



## BrotherMo (17. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> aber ich muss trotzdem selbst testen, da ich ne Achskupplung hab.


Hab auch nen Hänger für die Achskupplung. Denke bzw. hoffe das das beim FFW funktioniert. Wäre schön wenn du berichtest wenn dein Rad da ist.... Meins ist für KW 20 geplant.


----------



## Das Brot (17. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hab auch nen Hänger für die Achskupplung. Denke bzw. hoffe das das beim FFW funktioniert. Wäre schön wenn du berichtest wenn dein Rad da ist.... Meins ist für KW 20 geplant.



Ja klar kein Ding... meine Sorge ist der Deckel / Kopf an der Last Schraubachse


----------



## felixh. (17. April 2016)

christian1994 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich einer vor sich sein FF mit der 34 Fox zu bauen? bin am überlegen mir eine zuzulegen finde aber das diese ein wenig breiter wirkt als die rock shox.


Ja ich - aber nur weil ich sie noch rumliegen hab. 2014er Factory RAD. Meine Pike mit AWK ist aber klar überlegen. Pike Standard etwa gleichwertig - aber halt 180g leichter wie die alte 34. Dazu ist die Pike deutlich steifer. Die neue 34 dürfte weiterhin eher weich sein (aber das fällt erst in 150mm 29" so richtig auf), wiegt quasi gleich viel wie die Pike, wohl bessere Traktion aber ein paar andere Probleme. Gegen Pike mit AWK oder CR Conception Coil denke ich nicht dass sie ankommt.

Neu kaufen - würde ich sie nicht. Die 36 ist doch kaum schwerer - aber doch einfach besser.


----------



## rms69 (17. April 2016)

Ich muss mal fragen, ob jemand noch eine Dose Fluid Film mit Sonde übrig hat?
Irgendwo in diesem elendslangen Fred war mal ein Angebot, aber nun find ich nix mehr ;-)


----------



## Das Brot (17. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Meins ist für KW 20 geplant.



 heftig... ich dachte die KW17-18 sind die letzten.



Ich werde meins auch nit einer 34er aufbauen. Hab diese günstig im Bikemarkt gekauft. Bin gespannt...


----------



## carrot (17. April 2016)

korbi42 schrieb:


> ostschweiz? dann fahren da dann demnächst 4 Fastforwards rum.
> 2 Kollegen und ich haben auch eins bestellt


5, meines wird auch in der Ostschweiz bewegt - wenn es dann mal da ist.


----------



## culoduro (17. April 2016)

carrot schrieb:


> 5, meines wird auch in der Ostschweiz bewegt - wenn es dann mal da ist.


6 - guck mal oben


----------



## christian1994 (17. April 2016)

@felixh. die 36 mag zwar besser sein hat aber soviel ich weiß noch keine Boost Möglichkeit und da ich mir das last Paket bestellt habe möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt auch noch ein neues Laufrad zukaufen. Mir geht es bei dem Gedanken über die Anschaffung einer Fox auch nicht um irgendeinen minimalen Vorsprung in den Tests da ich das höchstwahrscheinlich eh nicht merken werde. Mir geht des darum das ich mir durch den kauf der Fox das zusätzliche Wartungswirwa durch neue öle und sonstiges sparen könnte, und am kauf hindert mich ja nur dass ich im Netz nix finde wie es im vergleich in der breite zur pike aussieht da wie gesagt die Fox auf Bildern doch extrem breit wirkt (es kommen ja nur 2,4" reifen rein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (17. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> heftig... ich dachte die KW17-18 sind die letzten.
> ..



Hab aber auch sehr spät bestellt.... Da geht KW 20 schon i.O. Bei den Wartezeiten der Erstbesteller die das Bike so erst ermöglicht haben....



Das Brot schrieb:


> Ja klar kein Ding... meine Sorge ist der Deckel / Kopf an der Last Schraubachse



Hoffe mal die Verschraubung hält schon.... Hab nicht vor mit dem Junior im Croozer ganz wilde Sachen zu fahren...


----------



## Das Brot (17. April 2016)

Freirider schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Schnellaufbau.
> Die 29er Austauschräder sind noch unterwegs.Anhang anzeigen 478879


Hier ist doch eins mit Fox...
Gibts hier noch mehr Bilder


----------



## MalcolmX (17. April 2016)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ostschweiz i.S. von Prättigau/ Davoser Gegend/ Chur/ Lenzerheide wär ich auch dabei... Ebenso im Chiemgau.


Cool.
Bei mir passt alles südlich von Heidiland


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2016)

Ihr Schweizer könnt euch gern in der Schweiz treffen, aber dort fahre ich nicht hin - das ist mir zu teuer.

Ende Mai Rabenberg kann man ja mal locker festhalten, aber ein "richtiges" Treffen braucht doch etwas Vorlauf zwecks Anzahl und Unterkunft.
Die Schierker Baude ist sicher groß genug, aber dort im Harz gibt es keine erlaubten Trails, wenn auch die Trails sehr geil sind.


----------



## felixh. (17. April 2016)

Bin ich in Europas selbst proklamierter Hauptstadt und MTB City der Alpen der einzige mit einem Fastforward?

Weiß eigentlich jemand warum Last derzeit keine weiteren Fastforward mehr verkauft? Evtl Stahlrahmenherstllung in China problematischer wie Alu? An der Nachfrage dürfte es ja nicht gelegen haben.


(Innsbruck - und ja, in ganz AT ist jede Ort/Stadt die von sich behauptet MTB Freundlich zu sein, um Dekaden hinter Schweiz oder Frankreich und noch weit hinter Italien).


----------



## der-gute (17. April 2016)

Ich bin am Himmelfahrtswochenende hoffentlich mit FFW in Finale zum Ballern...


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2016)

Jetzt mit 35mm Vorbau, tubeless, 28er NW KB,......zum Leitungen kürzen bin ich zu faul!

Sind jetzt genau 14kg.


----------



## BrotherMo (17. April 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand warum Last derzeit keine weiteren Fastforward mehr verkauft? Evtl Stahlrahmenherstllung in China problematischer wie Alu? An der Nachfrage dürfte es ja nicht gelegen haben.
> .



Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das Last nach dem Kickstarter-Projekt ein Lot fertigen ließ. Vermutlich kommt irgendwann eine zweite Fuhre wenn alle rückständigen FFW und Coal geliefert wurden.

Vermute mal die kleine Bude geht jetzt schon am Anschlag ist mit den beiden neuen Modellen.


----------



## felixh. (17. April 2016)

Wenn sie nur Rahmen ohne Kit verkaufen würden - dürfte es doch nicht so viel Aufwand sein - angenommen in Asien läuft die Produktion halbwegs rund. Klar verdienens mit einem Komplettradel mehr - aber der Aufwand ist halt auch viel höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (17. April 2016)

. 

Hier stand Quatsch


----------



## Guggiegai (17. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Jetzt mit 35mm Vorbau, tubeless, 28er NW KB,......zum Leitungen kürzen bin ich zu faul!
> 
> Sind jetzt genau 14kg.



Schicker Aufbau und schönes Bike, aber mit gekürzten Leitungen deutlich hübscher anzuschauen.
Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber die Leitung der Sattelstütze und die Sattelstütze selbst, macht die schöne Optik wieder total zunichte.
Das geht feiner !


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2016)

Guggiegai schrieb:


> Schicker Aufbau und schönes Bike, aber mit gekürzten Leitungen deutlich hübscher anzuschauen.
> Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber die Leitung der Sattelstütze und die Sattelstütze selbst, macht die schöne Optik wieder total zunichte.
> Das geht feiner !



Ich weis 

Aber die funktioniert gut


----------



## culoduro (17. April 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Jetzt mit 35mm Vorbau, tubeless, 28er NW KB,......zum Leitungen kürzen bin ich zu faul!
> 
> Sind jetzt genau 14kg.



Sehr schick. Und nicht gerade schwere Komponenten. Hast Du den Rahmen mal gewogen? 14kg ist ja nicht gerade wenig für Deinen Aufbau.
Und wie taugen Dir die Nobby Nics? Gerade im etwas blockigeren, wenn Du sowas damit schon gefahren bist. Danke!


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2016)

odysseus schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Und nicht gerade schwere Komponenten. Hast Du den Rahmen mal gewogen? 14kg ist ja nicht gerade wenig für Deinen Aufbau.
> Und wie taugen Dir die Nobby Nics? Gerade im etwas blockigeren, wenn Du sowas damit schon gefahren bist. Danke!



Naja! Ist doch eher günstig aufgebaut (Sram GX, RS Yari, Kore Vorbau, schwerer Sattel). Gewicht ist inkl. Pedale.

NN gehen überraschenderweise super. Würd mir die niemals in normaler Größe verbauen (Lieblingsreifen ist der High Roller II), aber in 2,8 Grippen die echt gut. Sowohl in Kurven alsauch in steilem, technischem, verlocktem Gelände. Fahre vorne 1 bar und hinten 1.1 bar.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. April 2016)

Kann jemand nun schon etwas zu Trail Boss und Bridger sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ihr Schweizer könnt euch gern in der Schweiz treffen, aber dort fahre ich nicht hin - das ist mir zu teuer.
> 
> Ende Mai Rabenberg kann man ja mal locker festhalten, aber ein "richtiges" Treffen braucht doch etwas Vorlauf zwecks Anzahl und Unterkunft.
> Die Schierker Baude ist sicher groß genug, aber dort im Harz gibt es keine erlaubten Trails, wenn auch die Trails sehr geil sind.



Naja, Es gibt noch einige erlaubte Trails im Oberharz. Ist ja nicht so, dass alles gesperrt ist, wenngleich wenigstens zwei der leckersten Trails im nahen Umfeld uns dann zu Outlaws machen würden.

Aber Rabenberg wäre auch prima. Nur Ende Mai ist schon bald. Wollen wir mal einen extra Thread mit Abstimmung zu Termin und Ort aufmachen? Bitte einfach diesen Beitrag "liken". Ab 10 Likes mache ich den Thread auf. Sonst sind wir eh nicht genug Leute.


----------



## der-gute (17. April 2016)

Trailboss 3.0 wird erst in KW17 verbaut...


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Trailboss 3.0 wird erst in KW17 verbaut...


VR&HR? Hab ihn jetzt mal fürs HR da und Bridger fürs VR, bin mal gespannt. Aufgeatmet habe ich, als ich die neuen Prototypen von Maxxis gesehen habe... Gibt ja bisher noch keinen richtigen VR-Reifen.


----------



## yzf (17. April 2016)

korbi42 schrieb:


> ostschweiz? dann fahren da dann demnächst 4 Fastforwards rum.
> 2 Kollegen und ich haben auch eins bestellt


 6


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. April 2016)

christian1994 schrieb:


> @felixh. die 36 mag zwar besser sein hat aber soviel ich weiß noch keine Boost Möglichkeit und da ich mir das last Paket bestellt habe möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt auch noch ein neues Laufrad zukaufen. Mir geht es bei dem Gedanken über die Anschaffung einer Fox auch nicht um irgendeinen minimalen Vorsprung in den Tests da ich das höchstwahrscheinlich eh nicht merken werde. Mir geht des darum das ich mir durch den kauf der Fox das zusätzliche Wartungswirwa durch neue öle und sonstiges sparen könnte, und am kauf hindert mich ja nur dass ich im Netz nix finde wie es im vergleich in der breite zur pike aussieht da wie gesagt die Fox auf Bildern doch extrem breit wirkt (es kommen ja nur 2,4" reifen rein)



Ich hatte die16er 34  mal überlegt (günstig als testgabel) 3.0er Specialized er den gingen auf ner 30mm 27.5 Felge rein aber sehr knapp - beim fahren wurde schrabbeln. Weil der Reifen genau bei den StaubAbstreifern am breitesten ist. Fur 29" ist mehr Platz als bei der Pike v.a. nach oben.

Zur wartung: da hat Fox doch jetzt so ein goldenes Öl!?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. April 2016)

Treffen: schweiz wär ich dabei - aber eher in der fränkischen, da is des bier am besten und womöglich sogar am günstigsten


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. April 2016)

In der Region Deister-Hannover werden auch einige FFWs herum scheppern, guiding und minitreffen sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## mzonq (18. April 2016)

Bei einem Treffen wäre ich auch dabei - wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann - was eigentlich in letzter Zeit immer der limitierende Faktor ist.

Von der Gegend her fände ich Pfalz gut. Da muss ich zwar auch 2+h fahren, aber irgendwie lohnt sich das immer. Da würde ich gleich ein paar Kisten Wein kaufen  

Lecker Wein, das Essen reichhaltig, gut und günstig und die Trails sind auch genial und ohne Mecker zu befahren.

Was auch eine schöne Gegend zum biken ist: Das Fränkische. Da kann man im Text vorher das Wort Wein mit Bier ersetzen.


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2016)

Gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass ja schon KW 16 ist. - Liefertermin bei mir KW17/18. 

Und ich muss ja auch noch mein Prime aufbauen.

Da muss ich leider noch einmal das Kurbelthema hochholen.

Sram Kurbeln fahre ich noch nicht so lange, deshalb bin ich da noch nicht so absolut im Thema.

Bisher hatten meine Rahmen immer BSA73mm Tretlager - da waren SRAM GXP Kurbeln ja immer Plug and Play.

Durch den Anbau eines XX1 Spiders hatte ich dann auch immer für meine 1x10 Mirfe Schaltung eine vernünftige Kettenlinie.

Am FastForward möchte ich gerne ein 32er oder eventuell auch ein 34er KB verbauen. - Zusammen mit 1x10 mit 11-42 reicht mir das fürs Mittelgebirge.

Kann man zusammen mit dem GXP Lager auch eine BB30 oder PF Kurbel verbauen, um eine andere Kettenlinier zu bekommen?

Ausserdem soll es doch auch möglich sein mithilfe eines Adapters ein Shimano HT Lager zu fahren - finde dazu leider den Thread nicht mehr.


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kann man zusammen mit dem GXP Lager auch eine BB30 oder PF Kurbel verbauen, um eine andere Kettenlinier zu bekommen?



Nö, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (18. April 2016)

Ich war dann mal so frei und hab einen Verabredungs-Treffen-Thread eröffnet: 

LAST FFWD Rider treffen sich zum fahren

Vielleicht könnten diese Themen dort detailliert werden.
Ich weiss nicht ob ein Mod die entsprechenden Beiträge verschieben kann, und ob das aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen überhaupt Sinn macht ..


----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kann man zusammen mit dem GXP Lager auch eine BB30 oder PF Kurbel verbauen, um eine andere Kettenlinier zu bekommen?



Und eine GXP-Kurbel mit DM-Kettenblatt ist keine Option? Die müsste für eine einfach-taugliche Kettenlinie ja nicht mal Boost sein, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kann man zusammen mit dem GXP Lager auch eine BB30 oder PF Kurbel verbauen, um eine andere Kettenlinier zu bekommen?



Nein, geht nicht. BB30 ist Pressfit. Ganz andere Dimensionen. Hier ein Link dazu.



freetourer schrieb:


> Ausserdem soll es doch auch möglich sein mithilfe eines Adapters ein Shimano HT Lager zu fahren - finde dazu leider den Thread nicht mehr.



Ja, gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern, um von 24 mm auf 22 mm Durchmesser zu reduzieren. Ist aber eine Bastellösung und nicht günstiger als ein neues GXP Lager.



freetourer schrieb:


> Am FastForward möchte ich gerne ein 32er oder eventuell auch ein 34er KB verbauen. - Zusammen mit 1x10 mit 11-42 reicht mir das fürs Mittelgebirge.



32T könnte sich als Direct Mount gerade so ausgehen, 34T sicher nicht mehr. Das FFWD hat aber auch 29", das erhöht die Übersetzung ja zusätzlich.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Und eine GXP-Kurbel mit DM-Kettenblatt ist keine Option? Die müsste für eine einfach-taugliche Kettenlinie ja nicht mal Boost sein, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.



Genau richtig. Wenn Du noch eine Kurbel kaufen mußt, nimm eine mit Direct Mount und kauf ein entsprechendes Kettenblatt mit 3 mm Offset (=Boost).


----------



## MalcolmX (18. April 2016)

Ist übrigens schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass selbst eine verdammte neue Reverb fast teurer als der Rahmen bei Kickstarter ist?


----------



## Wipeout267 (18. April 2016)

Nachdem das Thema ja oft kommt: Zu Kettenlinie gibt LAST ja folgendes an:

The minimum chain line depends on the chain ring size:
26T min. 48,3 mm
28T min. 50,2 mm
30 T min. 52 mm
32 T min. 53,4 mm
36 T min. 55,7 mm
Make sure your crank set fulfills these requirements.

Ich z.B. will ein ovales 32er (^= 34 Durchmesser max) an einer SRAM X0 GXP Kurbel fahren. Ich habe dazu ein Absolute Black direct mount PF30 KB bestellt - dieses hat 0mm offset und sollte dann eine 55er Kettenlinie ergeben => genug Platz zur Strebe. 3mm offset ist für KB >30 ja laut LAST zu wenig.

Nachdem ja der Hinterbau um 6mm asymmetrisch ist, sollte das dann einer Kettenlinie von 49mm bei einem normalen Hinterbau entsprechen, also Position KB zur Kassette - das hat bei meinen 1x10 Setups bisher immer gut funktioniert.

Ich hoffe, ich habe da keinen Denkfehler. Final ausprobieren kann ich es leider erst in KW17/18.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2016)

Bleibt folgendes Problem: Mit steigender Kettenlinie wird der Schräglauf auf die großen Ritzel immer stärker. Das führt zum Teil sogar dazu, dass die Kette auf kleinere Ritzel fällt, wenn man rückwärts tritt. Auf jeden Fall ist die Schaltung bescheidener einzustellen und der Verschleiß höher. Ob man sich das antun will? Dann lieber 2fach fahren.


----------



## Wipeout267 (18. April 2016)

Bei der 49er und 50er Kettenlinie meiner beiden anderen Bikes ist das kein Problem und dank des Versatzes des Hinterbaus sollte es beim FFW aufs Gleiche herauskommen. 

Eine bessere Kettenlinie führt LAST ja auch als Vorteil des asymmetrischen Hinterbaus auf. 

Also kein Grund auf zweifach umzusteigen, in meinen Augen.


----------



## MalcolmX (18. April 2016)

Warum reden alle immer vom rückwärts treten?
Nach vorne geht's vorwärts...


----------



## yzf (18. April 2016)

muss man eigentlich die beilagscheiben die dem paket beiliegen zw kurbel u pedal einbauen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ist übrigens schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass selbst eine verdammte neue Reverb fast teurer als der Rahmen bei Kickstarter ist?



Ja, wenn kurz über den Vergleich nachdenkt, merkt man erst wie teuer so ein Rahmen verkauft wird oder wie billig eine Reverb ist.

G.


----------



## berkel (18. April 2016)

yzf schrieb:


> muss man eigentlich die beilagscheiben die dem paket beiliegen zw kurbel u pedal einbauen ?


Nicht unbedingt wenn es vom Pedalabstand passt. Die Scheiben sollen verhindern, dass sich die scharfkantigen Schlüsselflächen von der Pedalachse nicht in die Kurbel fressen - wenn da kein umlaufender Bund dran ist.


----------



## Das Brot (18. April 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> 32 T min. 53,4 mm


Damit hoffe ich auch hin zu kommen... Versuche meine alte treue XT Kurbel zu übernehmen.
Beim theoretisch Messen komme ich irgendwo bei 53mm raus... hoffe das es in der Praxis auch so aussieht.


----------



## FranG (18. April 2016)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom „Riders Weekend“ im Harz:












Mehr davon gibt es in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/80263 und auf der Last FB Site: https://www.facebook.com/lastbikes/posts/10153995961665560

Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ICH solche verblockten Sachen mit einem Hardtail fahren kann.
Info für die Wartenden: die Jungs von Last arbeiten wirklich Tag und Nacht, um Eure Bikes ausliefern zu können: Und das Warten lohnt sich, versprochen.


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2016)

fährt denn jemand ein nicht Boost 28er am FFW?

ich muss grad ein KB für meine X1 bestellen und frag mich welches...


----------



## C.Hill (18. April 2016)

Habe ein Absoluteblack direct mount 28er mit angeblich 6mm Offset hier liegen. Nachgemessen liegt die Kettenlinie damit aber nicht bei 49mm, sondern eher zwischen 50-51mm. Sollte also passen. Bin guter Dinge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. April 2016)

Ok, das läd zum Testen ein.
Die Stahlblätter von SRAM kosten ja nicht die Welt


----------



## C.Hill (18. April 2016)

Pass damit auf: wenn SRAM 6mm Offset angibt, hast du eine 49er Kettenlinie. AB misst das evtl. anders und deren 6mm ergeben eher 51mm KL.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ok, das läd zum Testen ein.
> Die Stahlblätter von SRAM kosten ja nicht die Welt


Bestell mal, kannst ja zurückschicken. Am besten gleich ein 32er für Spider mitbestellen, das passt dann evtl....teste alles mal durch und gib Bescheid, dann weiss ich was ich bestellen muss .


----------



## englbert (18. April 2016)

Hab mal schnell zwei Fotos von Sram S1400 mit Bionicon 28T BB30 und Reverse X11(3x dicke Unterlegscheibe aus dem Lieferumfang) mit dem Handy geschossen. Kettenlinie bleibt nahezu gleich. Massig Platz zur Kettenstrebe (5-6mm bei Kurbelposition auf geringstem Abstand zwischen Ketteblatt und Strebe). Vielleicht hilfts wem.

Abstand zu ISCG/Reverse X11:





Abstand zur Kettenstrebe:


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2016)

Tja,nach 6mm und Luft sieht das nicht aus ^^ - es fehlen wohl 1,2mm ...


----------



## Das Brot (18. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Info für die Wartenden: die Jungs von Last arbeiten wirklich Tag und Nacht, um Eure Bikes ausliefern zu können: Und das Warten lohnt sich, versprochen.


Es sei Ihnen gegönnt auch mal wieder Rad zu fahren aber nur mal so... haben sie vielleicht was zum Zeitplan gesagt. Also sind sie im Soll was die angekündigten KWs betrifft?


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2016)

das scheint mir aber echt genug Luft zu sein.
reicht da nicht sogar ein 30er Blatt?

@cxfahrer: ich hab ne X1 1400 von PlanetX, die kam schon mit 32z Stahl DM Kettenblatt

@englbert: hat das ovale 28z Blatt denn 28-30 oder 26-28z vom Umfang her?
Ich meine, is der größte Durchmesser größer als ein rundes Blatt mit 28z?


----------



## englbert (18. April 2016)

Die B-Labs sind immer +-2 Zähne, sprich in diesem Fall 26/30. Die 6mm Angabe war 90 Grad zur Strebe gemeint.


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2016)

dann müsste ein normales 6 mm Blatt mit 30z wirklich gut passen.

Hmmm, was bestell ich jetzt...?


----------



## freetourer (19. April 2016)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass an dem Testbike in Witten damals eine XX1 Non-Boost Kurbel verbaut war.

Das Kettenblatt war -meine ich- 28 Zähne groß.

Der Lauf der Kette sah schon deutlich schräger aus auf dem 42er als bei meinem Prime, Phantom oder SL29 - allerdings sind dort die Kettenstreben auch einiges länger. Kann also auch eher dadurch so gewirkt haben.

Geschaltet hat alles ganz unauffällig, beim Rückwärtstreten auf dem 42er (hatte ich eben genau deswegen mal probiert) ist die Kette aber runtergefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (19. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Es sei Ihnen gegönnt auch mal wieder Rad zu fahren aber nur mal so... haben sie vielleicht was zum Zeitplan gesagt. Also sind sie im Soll was die angekündigten KWs betrifft?


Leider nein. Aber Jörg war am Sonntag nicht mehr dabei, weil der Bikes fertigstellen musste...


----------



## rms69 (19. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Leider nein. Aber Jörg war am Sonntag nicht mehr dabei, weil der Bikes fertigstellen musste...


sag ihm, er braucht nur meinen Rahmen einpacken, eine Marke draufkleben und ab geht die Post


----------



## Das Brot (19. April 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Leider nein. Aber Jörg war am Sonntag nicht mehr dabei, weil der Bikes fertigstellen musste...



Oh je ... das hat wohl echt keiner gedacht das der FFW so gut ankommt. Ich weiß noch wie Jörg mir was von Januar bei der Testfahrt erzählt hat. Ich glaub damals war die Zahl noch weit weg von 150 Unterstützer. Naja ein Ende ist in Sicht...


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2016)

Die letztendliche Zahl der verkauften Rahmen würde mich auch interessieren.

BTW: Hat jemand eine kleinere Rahmennummer als 0101 in Größe XL?


----------



## SKa-W (19. April 2016)

Die Frage kam vll. noch nicht so oft, aber kann mir jemand sagen was ich an Mindestlänge vom Gabelschaft brauche beim XL Rahmen mit CC40 Steuersatz? Jetzt mal ohne Spacer gerechnet, lediglich die gänigen 4-5cm für die Vorbauklemmung.

Mein Rahmen (XL/schwarz) kommt KW18 und ohne lässt sichs schlecht messen


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2016)

Gerade nachgemessen: Es sind etwa 14,8 cm bis Oberkante Steuersatz. Du musst also noch Spacer und Vorbau-Klemmung dazu rechnen.


----------



## culoduro (19. April 2016)

Gibt's denn eigentlich schon Gewichte von den Rahmen - am liebsten L??


----------



## Brook (21. April 2016)

Hello guys, welche Versender habt Ihr für die "2016er Rock Shox Pike RCT3 (27,5 & 29er / 140mm mit 51mm offset)" genutzt? Scheint ja wirklich das doppelte vom unserem Rahmen zu sein oder????


----------



## schlonser (21. April 2016)

Also ich hab explizit nach ner 2015er gesucht und für unter 600,- eine bei BC bekommen. Bis auf die Dichtungen (SKF bei der 2016er, kann man beim ersten service nachrüsten) kein unterschied.
Boost und besagte Dichtungen waren mir den Mehrpreis für ne 2016er nicht wert.

Die liegt hier allerdings schon ein paar Monate rum. Kannst es auch im Bikemarkt versuchen, dort sind auch ein paar Händler am Start die den gleichen Preis hatten. Teilweise einfach mal nachfragen, falls im Moment nicht der gewünschte Federweg angezeigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. April 2016)

Kannst auch nach einer RC suchen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die 3 Stufen der RCT3 jemals nutzen werden. Wenn, dann weil ich es kann, aber weniger weil ich es brauche. Gerade bei 140 mm ist die Gabel so schon recht straff.


----------



## MalcolmX (21. April 2016)

ich nutz die 3 Stufen schon noch recht oft... ist kein so übles Feature...


----------



## jan84 (21. April 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Also ich hab explizit nach ner 2015er gesucht und für unter 600,- eine bei BC bekommen. Bis auf die Dichtungen (SKF bei der 2016er, kann man beim ersten service nachrüsten) kein unterschied.
> Boost und besagte Dichtungen waren mir den Mehrpreis für ne 2016er nicht wert.
> [...]



Hat sich das Gewinde der Dämpfungskartusche nicht von 2015 auf 2016 verändert? Irgendwas war da zwischen Modelljahren nicht kompatibel. (In den meisten Fällen ja nicht wirklich relevant, ging mir jetzt nur wegen "sonst kein Unterschied" durch den Kopf)


----------



## hasardeur (21. April 2016)

Bei der Boost sind die Standrohre  konifiziert und das Gewinde der Top Cap feiner. Möglicherweise ist dann auch das Gewinde der Dämpfungskartusch feiner. Sind wohl dieselben Standrohre, wie bei der Yari und Lyrik.


----------



## danchoize (21. April 2016)

Die wichtigste Änderung ist die anders konstruierte Dichtung der Dämpfungskartusche (Charger Bladder) welche jetzt weniger anfällig ist Luft rein zu ziehen. 

Hab bei meiner (2016er) geschaut und bin garnicht sicher ob diese SKF Abstreifer überhaupt verbaut sind. 

Wer günstig eine schießen will sollte eine Weile alltricks, mountainbikes.net und probikeshop im Auge behalten.  Die Preise wechseln gern täglich, je nach Warenbestand. 
Ich hab 650 für ne neue bezahlt.


----------



## praTTler (21. April 2016)

Frage an alle mit LRS von Last: war Tubeless Band und Ventil dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. April 2016)

Tublessband war eingeklebt, es sind aber Schläuche dabei, keine Tublessventile.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. April 2016)

Ich habe eine Pike Boost Modelljahr 2016 gekauft und es sind keine SKF Abstreifer montiert, die Kolbendichtung der Chargerkartusche (nicht vom Bladder) weiß ich nicht - das beigelegte kleine Servicekit hatte jedenfalls keine SKF drin.


----------



## schlonser (22. April 2016)

Hm, das mit den SKF hab ich von Srams Homepage, wer weiß...


----------



## danchoize (22. April 2016)

Vielleicht sind die skf Abstreifer als oem Ware auch nicht besonders markiert.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die skf Abstreifer als oem Ware auch nicht besonders markiert.


Laut den Beschreibungen und Bildern, sehen die SKF Dichtungen deutlich anders aus, als die alten, auf denen steht ja auch Rock Shox drauf. Die SKF sind glaube ich nicht schwarz.


----------



## Brook (23. April 2016)

Moin, könnten wir nicht auch eine Art "Probefahr - Tread" eröffnen? Komme aus Hannover und kann´s echt nicht mehr erwarten! Wenn ich mir überlege, bei der Überweisung mit NEUJAHR gerechnet zu haben und nun warte ich noch immer auf den Rahmen. Schon bitter. Wer kommt aus der Ecke Hannover, Hildesheim oder Harz und würde für einen FREI Kaffee sein GERÄT mal für eine Runde auf der Straße zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2016)

Hmm, ich bin nächstes WE im Harz, komme aus dem Süden Hamburgs und habe aber ein XL. Keine Ahnung, ob das interessant für Dich ist. Pfingsten bin ich wieder im Harz.


----------



## felixh. (23. April 2016)

Warum hast du Neujahr gerrechnet? Zu Beginn war ja Februar 2016 als geschätztes Datum genannt. Vor Febraur hat man nicht wirklich erwarten können. Und sowohl auf kickstarter wie auch in der Radelbranche generell - sind die Daten eh fast nie haltbar. Februar oder März war das zu erwartende Optimum. Canyon hat vorletztes Jahr am Sommerende das Strive vorgestellt - mit damals angeblich 2-3 Monaten Wartezeit. Am Ende warens gut 8-10 Monate - sowas ist wirklich blöd. Worst Case ist eher Vyro - statt 5-6 Monaten über 3 Jahre - aber immerhin noch besser wie gar nichts fürs Geld bekommen.


----------



## fabeltierkater (23. April 2016)

Ich war gerade beim Last-Stand beim Bike-Festival in Freiburg: Anscheinend kommen die Rahmen für KW17/18 pünktlich; und die Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze liegt bei 100 mm. Wer nur Rahmen + Steuersatz bestellt hat, kriegt diesen eingepresst.


----------



## hardtails (23. April 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> ; und die Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze liegt bei 100 mm.




als ich anfragte sagte man mir die 80mm der reverb würde ihnen reichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (23. April 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Ich war gerade beim Last-Stand beim Bike-Festival in Freiburg: Anscheinend kommen die Rahmen für KW17/18 pünktlich; und die Mindesteinstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze liegt bei 100 mm. Wer nur Rahmen + Steuersatz bestellt hat, kriegt diesen eingepresst.




Na dann bin ich mal gespannt...byebye KW16 ... KW17 ich komme.


----------



## Brook (23. April 2016)

Andere Frage, zu dem Rahmen gehört ein entsprechender Schraubensatz womit Leitungen montiert werden können (Schaltwerk, Bremsen und die automatische Stütze) ... Rahmenschutzaufkleber habe ich, wie sieht es mit diesem Kettenstrebenschutz aus welcher bei den meisten FFW´s montiert ist? Dabei oder extra?


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2016)

Den Strebenschutz baut last bei den aufgebauten Komplettbikes an. So wirkungsvoll er sicher ist, so hässlich ist er auch. Es gibt da schönere Lösungen. Beispielsweise 3M Steinschlagschutzfolie in 360µm Dicke. Die gibt es in Streifen von 10 oder 12 cm Breite und 100 oder 120 cm länge bei Amazon oder in der Bucht. Kosten: zwischen 10 und 14 € inkl. Versand. Mit dem Streifen kannst Du locker 6 Streben verarzten.

Wenn Du einen schwarzen Rahmen bestellt hast, geht auf Butylklebeband. Das gibt es auch bei Amazon für Schmales. Als Breite würde ich 3 cm empfehlen. Das reicht dicke.

Auf jeden Fall sollte das Sattelrohr beklebt werden, wo der Reifen nahe kommt. Bei schwarzen Rahmen auch wieder mit Buylklebeband, bei allen anderen mit mind. 2 Lagen Steinschlagschutzfolie, da der Reifen schonmal Steine drüber ziehen kann.


----------



## mamu89 (23. April 2016)

habe einen grünen XL Rahmen übrig und würde gerne gegen eine schwarzen L tauschen...
falls jemand Interesse hat bitte melden


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> als ich anfragte sagte man mir die 80mm der reverb würde ihnen reichen....


Ob auch 80mm bei einer KS reichen? Sowohl 10 als auch 8 cm sind ja echt nicht viel....


----------



## hardtails (23. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ob auch 80mm bei einer KS reichen? Sowohl 10 als auch 8 cm sind ja echt nicht viel....




ich war probefahren und hier war die reverb auf mindesteinstecktiefe. laut last damals würde dem rahmen das auch reichen.
mir war das aber zuknapp so das ich mich u.a. deswegen gegen das fastforward entschieden habe. 
mit mindesteinstecktiefe 10cm wäre das für mich eh das ko gewesen.


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ob auch 80mm bei einer KS reichen? Sowohl 10 als auch 8 cm sind ja echt nicht viel....



Reicht - reicht nicht....ich würde eine Stütze immer mind. deutlich unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr einstecken. Alles Andere gibt mir kein Vertrauen. Überleg mal, wieviel Stütze da oberhalb des Oberrohrs arbeitet und über einen langen Hebel Kräfte überträgt. Gerade bei einem HT. Die Lösung könnte Reverb 2016 in 170 mm heißen. Die Moveloc ist ja nur ein feuchter Traum.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. April 2016)

Ich weiss ja nicht aber eine 150mm Reverb langt beim Large und den 10cm Einstecktiefe für circa 94-95cm Schrittlänge. Und dann ist da ja noch das XL.
Mit 170mm Reverb ist es dann ohnehin Null Problem.
Meine 170er Reverb sollte rechtzeitig kommen


----------



## HTWolfi (24. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ich würde eine Stütze *immer mind. deutlich unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr* einstecken. Alles Andere gibt mir kein Vertrauen. Überleg mal, wieviel Stütze da oberhalb des Oberrohrs arbeitet und über einen langen Hebel Kräfte überträgt.


Grundsätzlich ja, ABER ist beim XL Rahmen schwierig. Last hat das ja so konstruiert, dass der Schnittpunkt Unterkante Oberrohr - Sitzrohr beim XL und L Rahmen gleich (!) hoch vom Tretlager liegen.

http://www.last-bikes.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/sizingrecommendations.jpg

Hängt vermutlich mit den Ausfallenden zusammen, so »kann« man für alle Rahmengrößen eine Version verwenden. Das könnte auch erklären, warum bei manchen Rahmen die Ausfallenden »krumm« an den Sitz- und Kettenstreben angeschweißt sind. Beim M Rahmen ist ja der Winkel von der Sitzstreben doch etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. April 2016)

Ich hab ne Sitzhöhe von 85cm. Minus 51cm Sitzrohr, minus 4.5cm Sattel, macht 29.5cm für die Stütze.
Wenn 10cm Einstecktiefe reichen, dann reicht eine Stützenlänge von 400mm, und bei 8cm Minimum geht auch meine 385er KS rein.

Nach meiner Erfahrung an andren Bikes kommt man idR nie unter UK Oberrohr, wenn es eine Strebe gibt.
Das wären um die 10-12cm zusätzlich - es gibt aber keine 480mm Stützen in 31.6.

Als mir mal eine 365er Thomson aus dem Sitzrohr gebrochen ist, lag das IMHO nicht an der geringen Einstecktiefe der Thomson (8cm?), sondern daran, dass das Sitzrohr damals so schlampig ausgerieben war. Oben war es 31.8 (statt 31.6), und 5cm weiter innen war es 32mm. Da wackelte die 31.8 Stütze egal wie fest sie geklemmt war! Einen neuen Torque Rahmen gabs aber nur auf Kulanz, da Canyon den Fehler bei mir sah, weil ich die Stütze nur 8cm eingesteckt hatte (wtf..?). Meiner Ansicht nach war die Strebe nicht richtig durchgeschweisst.

Bei meinem Bergamont ist das Sitzrohr genauso unten aufgeweitet. Dort habe ich aber eine 150/435 KS in einem 52er Sitzrohr, da wackelt es quasi nicht mehr. Mit der 125/385 KS hatte es aber wie beim Canyon gewackelt. Bin mal gespannt, wann der Rahmen dort bricht.
An meiner Fanes, meinem Serotta t-max  und meinem Drôssiger ist es präzise ausgerieben - das geht also auch.


Klar, mit 150er oder 170er Reverb wäre das kein Problem, aber mein Budget....


----------



## berkel (24. April 2016)

Die Mindesteinstecktiefe sollte auch von der Auszugslänge abhängig sein (Hebellänge). Bei 30+ cm Auszugslänge fände ich 8cm schon etwas knapp. Bei einem Stahlrahmen habe ich aber weniger Bedenken als bei Alu.


----------



## felixh. (24. April 2016)

Evtl beziehen sich die 8cm auf den M Rahmen? Bei dem XL würde ich wohl auch eher von 10cm ausgehen, beim L wohl auch tendentiell - da er ja keine Verstrebung hat. Und ja - Auszugslänge ist auch wichtig. 10cm bei einer Moveloc 200 ist sicher etwas knapp - wäre aber glaube ich eh gegen die Moveloc Minimum Länge (die ist deutlich größer bei der 200er).


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2016)

Stützen wie z.B. die Moveloc gibts teilweise nur in 30.9
Reduzierhülsen finde ich nur bis 120 mm
daher wird das die maximale Einstecktiefe einer Moveloc in einem Rahmen mit Sitzrohrdurchmesser > 30.9 mm sein.

Ich hab meine Moveloc im Tofane, ins FFW kommt eine X-Fusion HiLo Slate 150 mm auch in 30.9
beide sind/werden mit Vecnum Hülse in 120 mm montiert.


----------



## hardtails (24. April 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Evtl beziehen sich die 8cm auf den M Rahmen?



Nein. war XL. Auf was anderes pass ich gar nciht drauf. 
Diese 8cm wurden mir vor Ort genannt, außerdem noch in einer email wo es um den Xl Rahmen geht



berkel schrieb:


> Die Mindesteinstecktiefe sollte auch von der Auszugslänge abhängig sein (Hebellänge). Bei 30+ cm Auszugslänge fände ich 8cm schon etwas knapp.


Andere Hertselle fahren solche Linien ja. 
Wobei das auch nicht gerade sinnvoll ist. 

Wenn ich als 75kg mit einer 420mm Stütze eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 12cm habe
Mit 120kg und eine 350mm Stütze nur 8 cm am selben Rahmen läuft hier auch was schief


----------



## felixh. (24. April 2016)

Ich bin vor vielen Jahren mal ein Trekkingradel zum mtbiken gefahren (auch Stahl - CroMo). Da hatte ich Jahrelang nur gut 4cm (bei gut 25cm Auszug). Ist auch gut gegangen. Wer sehr schwer ist / sehr lange Stütze fährt, sollte IMHO einfach 2-3cm dazunehmen. Ein leichtes Mädel kann eigentlich immer 1-2cm abziehen (solange sie nicht oberhalb von allen Verstrebungen damit bleibt).


BTW - Moveloc Mindesteinstecktiefen laut: http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/datenblatt/
*Mindest Einstecktiefe [mm]* 131 161 191 
(140/170/200). Warum die dann nur ein 12cm Shim anbieten für 31.6 bzw ein 14cm Shim für 34.9 ist natürlich etwas komisch. Da könnte man davon ausgehen dass 12cm eh ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. April 2016)

bei den 191mm geht es sicher auch um den Flex in der langen Stütze...


----------



## cxfahrer (24. April 2016)

...und eine 200er ist 55cm lang - wer kann die denn dann überhaupt weiter als 35cm rausziehen?

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass da auch dynamische Lasten mit ne Rolle spielen - bin aber kein Inschenör.
Und der Sitzwinkel natürlich. Und dass man beim Hardtail ja weniger wie ein Sack im Sattel hängt, als mit einem Fully.

Früher habe ich mehrfach Syncros, Controltech usw Stützen in 27.2/350 einfach abgeknickt...


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2016)

die Moveloc 200 is 550mm lang


----------



## cxfahrer (24. April 2016)

An deinem alten LV301 hatte ich die KS 385/125 mit Hülse verbaut. Das ging problemlos - das war auch nur 51cm oder so im Sitzrohr. Aber das war ja ein Liteville.


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2016)

ich konnte noch niemalsnie so kurze Stützen fahren. Du bist ja auch noch größer als ich...

In meinen aktuellen Bikes brauch ich mindesten 440mm lange Stützen.
In meinem Carbonstarrbike steckt sogar ne Shannon Hardcore, da mir die Thomson mit 410mm zu kurz is.

Darum die Moveloc, die HiLo und ggf. bald mal ne 170er Reverb...endlich eine Auswahl für mich!


----------



## felixh. (24. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Früher habe ich mehrfach Syncros, Controltech usw Stützen in 27.2/350 einfach abgeknickt...



Das war bei nur 4-5cm Einschub auch immer eher meine Angst. Aber dank Billig superschwer und dick Alustütze wohl kein Problem. Und die Rahmen waren auch nicht grad leicht. Mein Stadtradel ist derzeit auch nur 5cm tief die Stütze drin. Werde da jetzt keine Neue kaufen - würde ja fast gleich viel kosten wie die 40€ die ich für das viel zu kleine Bike insgesamt gezahlt hab (14" Scott MTB aus Beginn der 90er).


----------



## der-gute (24. April 2016)

ich hab in meinem Einkaufsrad (Storck Rumour, noch mit Cantigegenhalter an einer Sattelstrebe) eine Salsa Shaft,
die is nach vielen Jahren leicht nach hinten verbogen.
Aber sie hält und hält und hält


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. April 2016)

Da ich nun seit über einem Viertel Jahr auf meine xm481 29" felgen warte, und am Freitag 1! bekommen habe, habe ich mir nun fur meinen 2. LRS vom fully 2 Nobby nics in 2,8 bestellt, um endlich auf dem ffwd sitzen zu können wenn nun der Rahmen bald kommt!
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr in der Kiste mit so dicken pellen hinsichtlich Durchschläge am HR gemacht? Wie fährt ihr - schlauch, TL, procore....? Welche drücke?


----------



## bergbieber (24. April 2016)

Antuell fahr ich hinten tubeless und vorne noch Schlauch, da mir die Milch ausgegangen ist
Im Radladen meinte der Verkäufer, dass 0,7 hinten reichen sollten, was aber bei 90kg zu wenig war und einen Platten nach sich zog...
Mit 1,3 hält es dicht, was gefühlt noch zu viel ist, muss mich also noch an das Optimum rantasten...
Aber vorwärts gehen die Teile erstaunlich gut!


----------



## schneller Emil (24. April 2016)

Nobby nic 2,8
Tubeless
Hinten 1,1 bar
Vorne 1,0 bar
Ich wiege ca. 70 kg fahrfertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr in der Kiste mit so dicken pellen hinsichtlich Durchschläge am HR gemacht? Wie fährt ihr - schlauch, TL, procore....? Welche drücke?



Erste Ausfahrt mit 27,5x3, HR ca. 1 Bar, Tubeless: Durchschlag bei der ersten Gelegenheit (kleine Wasserdurchfahrt mit Steinkante).
Gestern habe ich Procore montiert...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. April 2016)

Hab noch auf der Last Seite was gefunden zur Sattelstützen Einstecktiefe:

_"the following distance between bb axle and seat rails can be realized using a 150/435mm Reverb: XL 850mm"_

Wenn man das ins Deutsch übersetzen kann, heisst das 850-500-435= 85mm Einstecktiefe.

Anderes Thema: sehe ich das richtig, dass 55mm BB Drop bei 29" Rädern eine Tretlagerhöhe von 315mm ergeben?


----------



## berkel (25. April 2016)

@cxfahrer
Ja, 29er Durchmesser bei 2.4" Reifen ist ca. 745mm.


----------



## MalcolmX (25. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: sehe ich das richtig, dass 55mm BB Drop bei 29" Rädern eine Tretlagerhöhe von 315mm ergeben?


Wäre auch meine Rechnung... mit extrafetten Reifen eventuell 320mm...


----------



## flipdascrip (25. April 2016)

Ich warte auf mein Komplettrad, welches für letzte Woche angekündigt war und da frage ich mich:
Gibt es schon Fahreindrücke von der Yari?
Das spärliche was man im Netz findet ist eigentlich positiv. Ich bin halt immer skeptisch weil ich die Luft-RockShox (alte Lyrik, und Sektor) früher immer auf Stahlfedern umrüsten musste um zufrieden zu sein. Aber da soll sich in den letzten Evolutionsstufen ja was getan haben. Vor Allem durch die frontlastige Fahrweise beim Hardtail ist mir wichtig, dass die Gabel guten Support im mittleren FW bietet. Schön fluffig ansprechen sollt sie natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. April 2016)

Meins war auch für KW 16 angekündigt. Habe gerade eben die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen  Also Kopf hoch, wird schon werden  Hoffentlich klappt's bis zum WE, dann wird auch bei mir die Yari getestet.


----------



## rms69 (25. April 2016)

Bedeutet dann wohl für die mit KW17/18: die Versandnachrichten in der KW19/20 und Lieferung im Juni!

Vielleicht kann irgendwer in der Kickstarter Kampagne mal den Eintrag "Voraussichtliche Lieferung Dez 2015" korrigieren....


----------



## flipdascrip (25. April 2016)

Japp, Versandbestätigung ist jetzt auch bei mir da!
Ich glaub die Jungs schrauben sich seit Wochen die Fingerkuppen wund!


----------



## MalcolmX (25. April 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Bedeutet dann wohl für die mit KW17/18: die Versandnachrichten in der KW19/20 und Lieferung im Juni!
> 
> Vielleicht kann irgendwer in der Kickstarter Kampagne mal den Eintrag "Voraussichtliche Lieferung Dez 2015" korrigieren....


Mir wurde für KW17/18 zugesichert dass der Rahmen zeitgerecht rausgeht... 
Da brauchen sie auch nix schrauben, einfach neuen Aufkleber auf den Karton und ab damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (25. April 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Bedeutet dann wohl für die mit KW17/18: die Versandnachrichten in der KW19/20 und Lieferung im Juni!
> 
> Vielleicht kann irgendwer in der Kickstarter Kampagne mal den Eintrag "Voraussichtliche Lieferung Dez 2015" korrigieren....



Das steht beim T-Shirt!

Und in der Projektbeschreibung wurde auch klar beschrieben, dass die Rahmen nicht vor März versendet werden.

Sag mir nicht Du hast erwartet dass der im Dez.15 kommt!


----------



## rms69 (25. April 2016)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Und in der Projektbeschreibung wurde auch klar beschrieben, dass die Rahmen nicht vor März versendet werden!



.. das wiederum steht bei custom color, für die normalen Farben wird noch immer der Februar 2016 als Voraussichtlche Lieferung genannt. 
Wie auch immer, seit über einem Monat kein Update über Kickstarter oder hier von LAST. Infos im Forum nur über 3., die persönlich vorstellig werden. 

Für KW16 angekündigte Lieferungen werden dann unangekündigt in die KW17 verschoben und weit und breit kein moderiertes LAST Forum in Sicht.

Mal ganz ehrlich, gute Kommunikation sieht anders aus, aber wollen wir mal hoffen die Bikes sind besser.


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2016)

Die Jungs machen das alle nebenberuflich und legen gerade mehr Wert auf Fertigstellung, als auf Internet. Ich bin bei Dir, dass gute Kommunikation anders aussieht, aber verstehe die Kollegen bei Last auch.

Ich habe aber auch leicht reden....mein Last ist ja da.


----------



## RamonS (25. April 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> .. das wiederum steht bei custom color, für die normalen Farben wird noch immer der Februar 2016 als Voraussichtlche Lieferung genannt.
> Wie auch immer, seit über einem Monat kein Update über Kickstarter oder hier von LAST. Infos im Forum nur über 3., die persönlich vorstellig werden.
> 
> Für KW16 angekündigte Lieferungen werden dann unangekündigt in die KW17 verschoben und weit und breit kein moderiertes LAST Forum in Sicht.
> ...



1. Ich hab zwar noch nie ein neuen Rahmen/neues Rad bestellt aber ich kann mir vorstellen auch die großen Firmen (Canyon & Co) kommunizieren nicht besser, wenn du überhaupt Zwischenmeldungen mit Bildern bekommst und brauchen länger zum Teil als die, bis jetzt 2 Monate Verzögerung
2. Man darf nicht vergessen was jeder für seinen Rahmen bezahlt hat... Selten findet man nen coolen, neuen Rahmen zu dem Preis

Ich erfreu mich solange an den Bildern der Anderen & diese bzw. nächste Woche bin hoffentlich auch ich dran


----------



## flipdascrip (25. April 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> .. das wiederum steht bei custom color, für die normalen Farben wird noch immer der Februar 2016 als Voraussichtlche Lieferung genannt.



Seh ich anderst:
In Update Nr.16 wurde die Verzögerung aufgrund eines Fehlers beim Vertragspartner in Fernost angemeldet und der Start des Versand auf Ende März / Anfang April verschoben.
Danach gab es noch Probleme mit den Laufrädern, weil DT-Swiss nicht aus dem Quark kommt. Die Jungs haben daraufhin die Laufräder selbst aufgebaut um den Termin zu halten.
Bisher hat Last ausreichend informiert, für meinen Geschmack.
Mein angekündigter Liefertermin wird um eine halbe Woche nach hinten geschoben........na und?
Auch deutlich größere Hersteller haben regelmäßig deutlich größere Verzögerungen auf angekündigte Liefertermine.
Das sollte man bei jeder Vorbestellung im Hinterkopf behalten. Ich hab mir jedenfalls schon zu Beginn einen gedanklichen Puffer eingebaut.
Außerdem unterstütze ich lieber eine kleine Firma mit sympathische Menschen, deren Produkte übrigens bisher über jeden Zweifel erhaben waren.
Auch auf ein moderiertes Forum kann ich verzichten. Wenn ich spezielle Fragen hatte, wurden die immer zeitnah beantwortet (auch in Vergangenheit bei meinem Herb 160). Auch eine gemeinsame Tour mit den Firmeninhabern kann ich empfehlen. Da kann man Fragen live und in Farbe stellen.....ganz analog und trotzdem unmittelbar direkt! Gelegenheiten wurden im Rahmen der Testevents in Vergangenheit genug angeboten.


----------



## Das Brot (25. April 2016)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Danach gab es noch Probleme mit den Laufrädern weil DT-Swiss nicht aus dem Quark kommt. Die Jungs haben daraufhin die Laufräder selbst aufgebaut um den Termin zu halten.



Nun gut aber warum müssen dann die Leute auch warten die nur einen Rahmen geordert haben? Wäre echt schade wenn es sich nun erneut verzögert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (25. April 2016)

Das mit den einzelnen Lieferterminen ist echt schwer zu verstehen.
Kompletträder, welche nach der Kickstart-Aktion bestellt wurden, kommen 4 Wochen (!) vor Einzelrahmen, welche innerhalb der Kickstart-Aktion bestellt wurden. Selbe Rahmengröße (L) und Farbe (schwarz).

Hauptsache an meinem Einzelrahmen passt alles und die Lagersitze (Tretlagergehäuse und Steuerrohr) sind – wie es sich gehört – nach dem Schweißvorgang und der Beschichtung gefräst worden.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. April 2016)

Kauf dir doch ganz einfach noch einen zu deinem zweiten Steuersatz. Einer wird dann schon passen


----------



## HTWolfi (25. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch ganz einfach noch einen zu deinem zweiten Steuersatz. Einer wird dann schon passen


Bist du echt der Meinung, dass der Rahmen so schlecht gemacht ist, dass ich mir besser gleich einen Ersatzrahmen bestellen sollte?


----------



## freetourer (25. April 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch ganz einfach noch einen zu deinem zweiten Steuersatz. Einer wird dann schon passen



Alter Zyniker.

Aber: Der war gut.


----------



## Das Brot (25. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das mit den einzelnen Lieferterminen ist echt schwer zu verstehen.
> Kompletträder, welche nach der Kickstart-Aktion bestellt wurden, kommen 4 Wochen (!) vor Einzelrahmen, welche innerhalb der Kickstart-Aktion bestellt wurden. Selbe Rahmengröße (L) und Farbe (schwarz).


Woher habt ihr nur immer die Infos??


----------



## HTWolfi (25. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr nur immer die Infos??


Ein Freund fährt bereits zwei Wochen mit seinem Rad, ich durfte zumindest schon mal drauf sitzen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/#post-13724100


----------



## tommybgoode (25. April 2016)

Warum sollte Last denn die kostbare Zeit damit vergeuden, auf allen möglichen Portalen und Internetseiten zu jedem Zeitpunkt den aktuellen Status zu melden? Nach der (unverschuldeten) Pleite mit den falsch geschweißten Rahmen, hat Last hier und auf anderen Seiten entsprechend informiert. Dann wurden Emails mit individuellen Versandterminen verschickt. In meinem Fall hieß es KW 16. Ich hatte also nicht damit gerechnet das Rad in KW 16 zu bekommen, da DHL ja auch etwas Zeit braucht. Am ERSTEN Tag der KW 17 erhalte ich eine Versandmitteilung. Das ist für mich absolut in Ordnung, zumal ich mir vorstellen kann, wie die Jungs im Moment beschäftigt sind. Da würde ich jetzt wirklich nicht von weiterer Verzögerung sprechen.

Dass es ein Herstellerforum geben soll, steht wohl im Raum. Aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, fehlt da wohl noch das OK von Last. Kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Im Moment haben die andere Sachen zu tun...

Warum Last Kickstarter-Bestellungen von einzelnen Rahmen noch nicht ausgeliefert hat, während andere Räder (wie glücklicherweise meins , die später bestellt wurden, dann früher ausgeliefert werden, verstehe ich natürlich auch nicht ganz. Aber ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass Last das nicht macht, um die Kickstarter-Leute zu ärgern. Das wird schon einen Grund haben. Und ich finde auch nicht, dass Last jede interne Entscheidung nach außen begründen muss. Die sollen in der Zeit lieber ihren eigentlichen Job machen.

Ich hätte mein Rad natürlich auch gerne pünktlich wie ursprünglich bestellt gehabt. Aber alles in Allem habe ich von Last den Eindruck, dass die ihren Job mit viel Enthusiasmus machen und würde das Rad dort sofort wieder bestellen.


----------



## der-gute (25. April 2016)

Die Uhr tickt...ich bin gespannt ob ich in Finale mit FFW ballern werde...


----------



## rms69 (25. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das mit den einzelnen Lieferterminen ist echt schwer zu verstehen.
> Kompletträder, welche nach der Kickstart-Aktion bestellt wurden, kommen 4 Wochen (!) vor Einzelrahmen, welche innerhalb der Kickstart-Aktion bestellt wurden. Selbe Rahmengröße (L) und Farbe (schwarz).


... das tut nun wirklich weh! 
Vielen Dank auch für die Kommentare mit den Last Jungs gemeinsame Testfahrten zu unternehmen und direkt Fragen zu stellen. Ist halt nicht ganz einfach, wenn du 1000km entfernt wohnst. 
Wenn ein Pojekt international ausgeschrieben wird und auch hier im Forum 2x massiv beworben wird, gehe ich schon davon aus, dass man auch an Kunden ausserhalb des Bezirkes interessiert ist und die dafür notwendige Kommunikation kennt.
Eigentlich habe ich mich bewusst zurückgehalten meine Fragen direkt an LAST zu stellen um ihnen Zeit für die Arbeit zu geben, aber offensichtlich kommt es besser an, wenn jeder einzeln anruft und mit den coolen Jungs plaudert um einen früheren Liefertermin zu bekommen. Was ich nun auch tun werde um mir selber ein Bild zu machen.
So, das musste mal gesagt sein!


----------



## tommybgoode (25. April 2016)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt Dein Problem nicht so ganz. Du hast anscheinend KW 17/18 genannt bekommen. Heute ist der erste Tag von KW 17. Dann warte doch einfach mal bis Ende KW 18 ab und lass die Jungs arbeiten. Meine KW 16 wurde bis auf einen Tag Abweichung gehalten. Ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. (Und nein, ich habe nicht bei denen angerufen, um einen früheren Termin zu bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (26. April 2016)

Naja - die werden am Komplettradel wohl einfach mehr verdienen - Oder aber sie müssen aus Logistikgründen die Komplettradeln zuerst verkaufen - das ist durchaus gut möglich. Denn die ganzen Parts 4 Wochen länger zu lagern dafür fehlt evtl der Platz. Also gehen im ersten Batch halt alle Komplettradeln raus, im zweiten Batch dann die Rahmen. 

Klar ärgert sich manch einer - aber ohne Insights gehe ich davon aus dass die gute Gründe haben! Und die paar Wochen später sind doch echt nicht so schlimm. Konnte man ja eh erwarten.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. April 2016)

Mal ehrlich - ein paar Wochen auf oder ab sind doch völlig normal in der Bikeindustrie.
Ich fand die Kommunikation absolut angemessen, Last hat mir auch sehr nett auf eine Mail geantwortet, also ich finde es völlig in Ordnung.

Stellt euch mal die Gewinnspanne bei so einem Produkt vor... die machen das doch eh mehr aus Enthusiasmus als um Kohle zu verdienen...

Klar hätte ich meinen Rahmen gern schon längst hier, aber das Leben ist hald kein Wunschkonzert...


----------



## VmaxJunkie (26. April 2016)

Danke, Malcolm, alles doppelt unterstrichen und unterschrieben! Ich freu mich immer noch wie Bolle auf die Bude!


----------



## MalcolmX (26. April 2016)

Ich auch, morgen oder übermorgen kommen alle noch fehlenden Teile und dann strick ich mal die Laufräder zusammen


----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2016)

Mal was anderes: Gibt es im Raum Pfalz oder Heidelberg jemanden mit B+ LRS? Ich würde das gerne mal proberollen. Da ich ein Fatbike hatte und das eigentlich ganz geil fand, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass B+ als Option was für mich wäre. Schließlich war das ja auch ein Kaufgrund fürs FFWD.


----------



## mw.dd (26. April 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Gibt es im Raum Pfalz oder Heidelberg jemanden mit B+ LRS? Ich würde das gerne mal proberollen. Da ich ein Fatbike hatte und das eigentlich ganz geil fand, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass B+ als Option was für mich wäre. Schließlich war das ja auch ein Kaufgrund fürs FFWD.



Ich kann in Heilbronn ein Proberollen mit B+ am Hinterrad anbieten und würde mich selbst für ein Vorderrad in 650B+ (passende in normale Pike 29") in HN oder DD interessieren.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. April 2016)

Danke, das wäre schon mal ein Anfang. Allerdings würde ich - wenn überhaupt - dann ganz auf B+ gehen wollen. Glaube wir brauchen doch noch ein Treffen, und wenn's nur um LRS-Tausch geht


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2016)

stand heute, 10:30 ist sogar das Schaltungsupgrade (XT von 10 auf 11fach) bei mir eingetroffen

soll ich einfach weiter Ersatz für vorhandenes bestellen, bis der Rahmen da is? 

Wenn der Rahmen kommt, is er nach ca.2 h fahrbereit...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (26. April 2016)

An alle die ihr FF schon haben, mit wieviel Drehmoment zieht ihr die hintere Achse an und mit welcher Anzahl an Tokens habt ihr eure Pike bestückt? Habe z.Z. 4 Tokens drin und fühlt sich immer noch nicht progressiv an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. April 2016)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> An alle die ihr FF schon haben, mit wieviel Drehmoment zieht ihr die hintere Achse an und mit welcher Anzahl an Tokens habt ihr eure Pike bestückt? Habe z.Z. 4 Tokens drin und fühlt sich immer noch nicht progressiv an...


Achse: Soviel, dass ich die mitm Multitool noch vernünftig aufdrehen kann.
Pike: Ich fahre mit 2 Tokens rum und finde das für MICH okay. Ist aber auch meine erste Pike demnach habe ich keinen Vergleich. Ich fand die am Anfang recht hölzern..., mittlerweile gehts. Meine Lyrik vorher gefiel mir besser. Das war alles definierter irgendwie. Aber neues Rad, neue Gabel, da kommen viele Eindrücke zusammen.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. April 2016)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> An alle die ihr FF schon haben, mit wieviel Drehmoment zieht ihr die hintere Achse an und mit welcher Anzahl an Tokens habt ihr eure Pike bestückt? Habe z.Z. 4 Tokens drin und fühlt sich immer noch nicht progressiv an...


Meine läuft mit AWK-Doppelkammer... ohne find ich die Pike eigentlich ziemlich mühsam...


----------



## mw.dd (26. April 2016)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> mit wieviel Drehmoment zieht ihr die hintere Achse an



Mit Gefühl.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. April 2016)

Meine Reverb ist heute gekommen, ich pack aus und fass mir an den Kopf-klassicher Bestellfail, ich hab 30.9mm bestellt.

Jetzt frag ich mich grad ob das nicht eigentlich ohnehin die bessere Variante ist, gemeinsam mit einem Shim (liegt noch von der Movelock rum)
1. 200mm Länge liegen circa im Sitzrohr, mit der 30.9er Stütze und Shim kann nix festgammelt.
2. leichter als die 31.6mm Stütze
3. universeller in anderen Rahmen einsetzbar.

Sinnvolle Überlegungen oder Bullshit?


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. April 2016)

Ich würd's so machen, ja... 30.9 is auch einfach zukunftssicherer, solltest du sie anderwertig brauchen.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. April 2016)

Auf Retourschicken etc hab ich hald auch Null Bock und am Nukeproof meiner Freundin läuft auch eine 30.9er Stütze samt Shim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. April 2016)

Behalten und mit shim fahren. Du hast doch Null Nachteile, sondern eher die Vorteile, die du selber sagtest. Ich bin bisher alle versenkbare Stützen mit Shim gefahren und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. April 2016)

Passt, ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob ich was wichtiges übersehen habe 
Die Reverb 170mm wiegt in 30.9 ungekürzt übrigens 645gr... Ganz schön viel. Die 200mm Movelock wiegt 85gr weniger...


----------



## hoodride (26. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Passt, ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob ich was wichtiges übersehen habe
> Die Reverb 170mm wiegt in 30.9 ungekürzt übrigens 645gr... Ganz schön viel. Die 200mm Movelock wiegt 85gr weniger...




Momentan wiegt sie sogar 645 g weniger


----------



## MalcolmX (26. April 2016)

Ich hab ja eine


----------



## C.Hill (27. April 2016)

Bei wahrscheinlich 13,x kg und B+ würde ich nicht um jedes Gramm an der Sattelstütze feilschen 

sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen

Was gibts denn für shims von 30.9 auf 31.6? Ich hab bisher immer eine Bierdose zerlegt...


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2016)

Bei Vecnum gibts eine mit 120mm.

Is eher ne Bierdose, aber fahr ich schon im Tofane und hoffentlich bald im FFW


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. April 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Bei wahrscheinlich 13,x kg und B+ würde ich nicht um jedes Gramm an der Sattelstütze feilschen
> 
> sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> Was gibts denn für shims von 30.9 auf 31.6? Ich hab bisher immer eine Bierdose zerlegt...


Das ist kein "shim", denn das hieße Scheibe. Du meinst eine Hülse, also vlcht "bushing"? Oder einfach Hülse?


----------



## C.Hill (27. April 2016)

Hast natürlich recht. 
Ich hab nicht damit angefangen und dachte nur ich bleib dabei


----------



## felixh. (27. April 2016)

Ich hab mit Bierdose nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht. Stütze kaum mehr raus bekommen...  Zumindest wenn einem die 150 oder 170mm nicht reichen - und man oft noch zusätzlich absenkt- dann ist eine Bierdose unbrauchbar.


----------



## C.Hill (27. April 2016)

was habt ihr nur für lange Haxen, dass ihr bei 150 noch nen Schnellspanner braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. April 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Bierdose nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht. Stütze kaum mehr raus bekommen...  Zumindest wenn einem die 150 oder 170mm nicht reichen - und man oft noch zusätzlich absenkt- dann ist eine Bierdose unbrauchbar.



Wobei ich die Vecnum Hülse mit Kragen auch schon nach unten ins Sitzrohr versenkt hab...die rutschte irgendwie mit runter


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Das ist kein "shim", denn das hieße Scheibe. Du meinst eine Hülse, also vlcht "bushing"? Oder einfach Hülse?



Leider ist Shim korrekt. Shim bezeichnet ein Ausgleichs-Dingsbums (hat viele Bedeutungen, die alle was mit Ausgleichen zu tun haben). Eine Unterlegscheibe ist ein Washer, ein Bushing ist eine Buchse. Ein Shim kann eine Scheibe sein, muss es aber nicht. Such mal nach Seatpost Shim und Du wirst die gesuchte "Reduzierhülse" finden. 

Lösung: Nutzt mehr deutsche Begriffe.

Syntace hat übrigens auch ganz gute Reduzierhülsen. Die sind schön lang.


----------



## danchoize (27. April 2016)

Anderer bekannter Hersteller für Shims ist USE. Manch einer kennt vielleicht noch die USE Sattelstützen aus den 90ern...


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Leider ist Shim korrekt. Shim bezeichnet ein Ausgleichs-Dingsbums (hat viele Bedeutungen, die alle was mit Ausgleichen zu tun haben). Eine Unterlegscheibe ist ein Washer, ein Bushing ist eine Buchse. Ein Shim kann eine Scheibe sein, muss es aber nicht. Such mal nach Seatpost Shim und Du wirst die gesuchte "Reduzierhülse" finden.
> 
> Lösung: Nutzt mehr deutsche Begriffe.



Ich versteh halt nie, warum man sich mit einem ausländischen "Universalwort" versucht zu verständigen, obwohl die deutsche Sprache äußerst präzise sein kann... auf deine Lösung wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## froride (27. April 2016)

Es gibt Fühlerlehrenband in verschieden Stärken, das könnte man auf die Stütze kleben.


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Syntace hat übrigens auch ganz gute Reduzierhülsen. Die sind schön lang.



Nur für Rahmen mit 34.9 Sitzrohr


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2016)

Schade. Die haben wir allerdings auch am Ghost meiner Holden gebraucht. War aber fast klar, baut LV doch 34,9er Sattelrohre.


----------



## EvilEyeFR (27. April 2016)

Bei wiggle gibt es Shims (ja, sie heißen wirklich Shims) von 31,6 auf 30,9.. Sind aus Kunstoff, dadurch leicht und die sollen ganz gut halten.


----------



## MalcolmX (28. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich hab noch den Alushim von Vecnum... der tuts ganz gut, solange man nicht ständig zusätzlich noch versenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## praTTler (28. April 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für shims von 30.9 auf 31.6? Ich hab bisher immer eine Bierdose zerlegt...



von USE gibts eine: http://www.ultimatesportsengineering.com/use-components/accessories/309mm-id-shims



EvilEyeFR schrieb:


> Bei wiggle gibt es Shims (ja, sie heißen wirklich Shims) von 31,6 auf 30,9.. Sind aus Kunstoff, dadurch leicht und die sollen ganz gut halten.


das ist der von USE - liegt bei mir zum Einbau bereit.... mal schauen wie es dann alles passt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. April 2016)

Hat jemand aus der 17/18 KW schon eine Versandbestätigung? 
Grüße


----------



## MalcolmX (28. April 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus der 17/18 KW schon eine Versandbestätigung?
> Grüße


leider nein


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. April 2016)

Ich auch nicht,wills aber jetzt endlich haben sonst wird's immer teurer...
Hab mir jetzt mittlerweile 2 Laufräder für hinten zusammengestellt, 1x 650b+ und 1x 29" ...


----------



## Der Toni (28. April 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus der 17/18 KW schon eine Versandbestätigung?
> Grüße


nope


----------



## praTTler (28. April 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus der 17/18 KW schon eine Versandbestätigung?
> Grüße


nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. April 2016)

Jein, hab ne Trackingnummer, aber losgeschickt wurde da anscheinend noch nichts.


----------



## freetourer (28. April 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus der 17/18 KW schon eine Versandbestätigung?
> Grüße


Nein


----------



## tommybgoode (28. April 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Jein, hab ne Trackingnummer, aber losgeschickt wurde da anscheinend noch nichts.


Dauert evtl. einen Tag, bis das auf der DHL-Seite erfasst ist. Ich habe meine Nummer am Montag bekommen. Heute war DHL mit dem Rad bei mir zu Hause. Nur leider war ICH nicht bei mir zu Hause. Halbe Stunde vorher und halbe Stunde später wäre jemand zu Hause gewesen :-(
Vielleicht kann ich es ja kurz vor Schließung der Filiale dort abholen. Sonst muss ich bis morgen warten...


----------



## MalcolmX (28. April 2016)

Etwas schade, weil ich es bis Mittwoch nächster Woche haben müsste, damit meine Kollegen es mir in die Schweiz mitbringen... sonst kann ich wieder 1.2 Monate drauf warten... und Last hatte eigentlich versprochen, dass mein Rahmen in KW17 rausgeht...


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2016)

langsam ärgerlich...


----------



## rms69 (28. April 2016)

es geht ja doch! - der "container" ist schon in Dortmund angekommen ..........

Update Nr. 21
28. Apr 2016

* FASTFORWARD frames received in Dortmund *
We have received the container with the FASTFORWARD frames in Dortmund. Now we are carrying out the individual quality check for each frame. The majority of frames will be shipped in the remaining days of this week and the first half of the next week. Each supporter will receive tracking information automatically be email when we ship the frame.
During the next days we focus on the shipping, so please excuse if we are a bit slower with answering incoming emails.
Looking forward to getting this finished and seeing you on your new ride!


----------



## praTTler (28. April 2016)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...mountain-bike-hard-tail-by-last/posts/1560376

Wenn da jetzt ein Container kommt... wo kamen die anderen Rahmen dann her? Doch etwas Luftfracht vorweg? Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf den Aufbau


----------



## hardtails (28. April 2016)

praTTler schrieb:


> Wenn da jetzt ein Container kommt... wo kamen die anderen Rahmen dann her? Doch etwas Luftfracht vorweg?




Psst, nicht verraten,
Aber es fährt mehr als 1 Schiff im Jahr von China nach Europa auf dem Platz für einen Container ist.....


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2016)

Wenn mein FFW nicht am Montag da ist, dann wars das für mich mit Last.


----------



## danchoize (28. April 2016)

Immerhin packen sie jeden einzelnen Rahmen aus um Endkontrolle zu machen und ggf. das Tretlagergewinde nachzuschneiden ... finde ich besser als wenn sie auf die Kartons einfach die Versandmarke draufbappen und unkontrolliert losschicken.

Ist halt blöd das KW 18 den Feiertag in der Mitte hat ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (28. April 2016)

Habe meine Versandbenachrichtigung gerade bekommen 



von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## mzonq (28. April 2016)

Alles wird gut!


----------



## BrotherMo (28. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn mein FFW nicht am Montag da ist, dann wars das für mich mit Last.



Nix für ungut... Niemand wartet gerne aber du musst echt nicht auf jeder Seite jammern.
Freu dich auf das neue Rad!
Positive Energien und so...


----------



## Das Brot (28. April 2016)

Also ich hab gestern mit Begeisterung mein Versandnachricht erhalten... leider tut sich seit dem aber nichts mit dem Paket 

War gedanklich schon veim Samstag mit aufbau aber daraus wird wohl nix mehr. 

Steht das jetzt n Tag dort rum oder was??

War das bei Euch auch so


----------



## hardtails (28. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn mein FFW nicht am Montag da ist, dann wars das für mich mit Last.



kein problem
hab dir meine adresse geschickt.
schickst mir dann einfach den rahmen bzw lässt ihn umleiten und dasproblem ist für dich erledigt.


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Nix für ungut... Niemand wartet gerne aber du musst echt nicht auf jeder Seite jammern.
> Freu dich auf das neue Rad!
> Positive Energien und so...



Nix für Ungut?
Ich werde, so wie es aussieht, den zweiten mit FFW geplanten Urlaub ohne das bike machen müssen.
Trotz Zusage, das ich in KW17 komme.

Morgen ist Freitag...so wie der Versand bei allen Anderen hier lief ist der nackte Rahmen nicht vor Dienstag hier.
Mittwoch Abend geht es nach Finale...und zwischendurch arbeite ich auch noch.

Ich bin einfach nur genervt von dem Thema.


----------



## Felger (28. April 2016)

ggf schon mit Last telefoniert?


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2016)

Email geschrieben.
Emails kann man beantworten, wenn es passt.
Anrufe nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (28. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Morgen ist Freitag...so wie der Versand bei allen Anderen hier lief ist der nackte Rahmen nicht vor Dienstag hier.
> Mittwoch Abend geht es nach Finale...und zwischendurch arbeite ich auch noch.
> 
> Ich bin einfach nur genervt von dem Thema.


Da geht's mir ähnlich... wenn ich den Rahmen nicht bis Mittwoch Nachmittag in Wien habe, komme ich da erst im Juli wieder dran... was schon frustrierend ist.
Aber denke die Last Jungs sind nicht am chillen sondern tun eh ihr Bestes... auf den Rest kann ich jetzt eh keinen Einfluss mehr nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (28. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Email geschrieben.
> Emails kann man beantworten, wenn es passt.
> Anrufe nicht.


naja - sie schreiben aber auch, dass sie aktuell eher am machen sind - da kann eine Email schon mal liegen bleiben. Falls du eine Sonderlösung brauchst würde ich anrufen.


----------



## freetourer (28. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut?
> Ich werde, so wie es aussieht, den zweiten mit FFW geplanten Urlaub ohne das bike machen müssen.
> Trotz Zusage, das ich in KW17 komme.
> 
> ...



In Finale ist doch das Fully eh besser - oder hast du Dein Tofane nicht mehr?

Wo muss Last denn hinliefern?



MalcolmX schrieb:


> Da geht's mir ähnlich... wenn ich den Rahmen nicht bis Mittwoch Nachmittag in Wien habe, komme ich da erst im Juli wieder dran... was schon frustrierend ist.
> Aber denke die Last Jungs sind nicht am chillen sondern tun eh ihr Bestes... auf den Rest kann ich jetzt eh keinen Einfluss mehr nehmen...



Ich fahre Ende des Monats Richtung Vinschgau / Latsch.

Ich hätte für Euch 2 einen Vorschlag:

Ich fahre morgen Vormittag zu Last und hole eure beiden Rahmen ab - meinen nehme ich dann auch noch mit, falls soweit bereit.

Den Rahmen von @MalcomX nehme ich dann mit Richtung Latsch.

Den Rahmen von @der-gute versende ich mit DPD per Express von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus - kommt dann Montag sicher an.

Ihr müsstet Euch nur drum kümmern, das mit Last so abzusprechen, dass ich die Rahmen mitnehmen kann.

Kleiner Zusatz: Ich weiß - Vertrauen bekommt man nicht geschenkt. Lasst Euch da was einfallen, wie ich euer Vertrauen gewinnen kann.


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2016)

Falls du mich meinst... DPD Express kostet doch dann bei der Größe auch nen 50er oder mehr...

ich hab hier schon so viel Kohle in die Teile investiert,
weil ich alles perfekt hier haben wollte.
Wenn der Rahmen gekommen wäre,
hätte ich keine Zeit für Ersatzteile gehabt.

Somit hab ich zwei Kurbelsätze und zwei komplette Schaltungen hier liegen.
Da will ich eigentlich nicht noch mehr investieren...


----------



## freetourer (28. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst... DPD Express kostet doch dann bei der Größe auch nen 50er oder mehr...
> 
> ich hab hier schon so viel Kohle in die Teile investiert,
> weil ich alles perfekt hier haben wollte.
> ...



Sorry für den Namen - Dreher. 

Den genauen Preis für den Versand nenne ich natürlich hier nicht - liegt in unserem Fall aber weit drunter.


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. April 2016)

Ich hab meine jetzt auch endlich bekommen


----------



## Das Brot (28. April 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ich hab meine jetzt auch endlich bekommen


Ja dann geht der Rahmen vielleicht  noch diese Woche zur Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (28. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> In Finale ist doch das Fully eh besser - oder hast du Dein Tofane nicht mehr?
> 
> Wo muss Last denn hinliefern?
> 
> ...


Danke fürs Angebot... Aber ich hab ein Banshee Darkside, ein Banshee Rune und ein 2 Souls Quarterhorse die mir die eventuelle Wartezeit versüssen  vielleicht bekomme ich zu Pfingsten oder so noch Besuch aus Wien, dann wird das auch was...


----------



## Das Brot (28. April 2016)

Dpd ist zum Leben erwacht... morgen solls wohl kommen.  Bin gespannt


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. April 2016)

Wartet mal...

Der Kontainer ist nun angekommen - aber war nicht iwo die Rede davon, dass schwarz in DE gepulvert wird... !?
Welche Farben habt ihr mit Versand Bestätigung?


----------



## Das Brot (28. April 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Wartet mal...
> 
> Der Kontainer ist nun angekommen - aber war nicht iwo die Rede davon, dass schwarz in DE gepulvert wird... !?
> Welche Farben habt ihr mit Versand Bestätigung?


Blau


----------



## zuberstar (28. April 2016)

Schwarz, Größe L


----------



## Geißlein (28. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Dpd ist zum Leben erwacht... morgen solls wohl kommen.  Bin gespannt



Ich auch !


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. April 2016)

Schwarz L soll morgen kommen laut DHL Sendungsverfolgungsnummer


----------



## Der Toni (28. April 2016)

Jupp,  morgen mit DHL (grün) 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## danchoize (28. April 2016)

Es wurden alle Farben in Taiwan gepulvert


----------



## ONE78 (28. April 2016)

und raw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2016)

Auch


----------



## Birk (28. April 2016)

Haha, warte auf Coal in L in schwarz und FF in L in grün. Beides für KW 17 bzw. 17/18 angekündigt. Habe ein Versandbestätigung bekommen. #überraschungspacket


----------



## MalcolmX (28. April 2016)

Hm nur meines wo es wirklich dringend wäre zeitlich kommt nicht 
Was für ein Leben..


----------



## Birk (28. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Hm nur meines wo es wirklich dringend wäre zeitlich kommt nicht
> Was für ein Leben..



Dringend ist ja wohl auch eher relativ wenn man noch vier andere Bikes?

Edit: meinte natürlich drei Bikes (bei 2 Souls verlesen  )


----------



## Das Brot (28. April 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Ich auch !


He Brüdele der Montageständer ghört mir am Samstag


----------



## MalcolmX (29. April 2016)

Birk schrieb:


> Dringend ist ja wohl auch eher relativ wenn man noch vier andere Bikes?
> 
> Edit: meinte natürlich drei Bikes (bei 2 Souls verlesen  )


Ja, es ist ein Luxusprobnlem.
Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die meisten Fastforwardbesitzer mehrere Bikes besitzen und genau wussten was sie wollen, ein Anfängerrad ist es ja nicht gerade...


----------



## Geißlein (29. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> He Brüdele der Montageständer ghört mir am Samstag




Ist belegt


----------



## Das Brot (29. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein Luxusprobnlem.
> Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die meisten Fastforwardbesitzer mehrere Bikes besitzen und genau wussten was sie wollen, ein Anfängerrad ist es ja nicht gerade...



Also ich hatte kein Bike mit dem man Spaß im Wald hat. Aber das Rähmchen liegt ja nun daheim und ich freu mich nach der Arbeit das gute Stück zu sehen. Die laaaaange Leidenszeit hat also endlich ein Ende


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. April 2016)

Mein Rahmen ist grade gekommen 
Stecke mal schnell alles dran ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2016)

Na da wird die Galerie am Wochenende ja aus allen Nähten platzen. Ich freu mich.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Na da wird die Galerie am Wochenende ja aus allen Nähten platzen. Ich freu mich.


ich bin morgen in Dortmund, soll ich noch jemanden was mitbringen ?


----------



## der-gute (29. April 2016)

mein Rahmen ist auf dem Weg. Laut Last wird Montag möglich, aber nicht sicher...


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin morgen in Dortmund, soll ich noch jemanden was mitbringen ?



Ein Autogramm von Hummels, bevor die treulose Tomate zu den Lederhosen wechselt.


----------



## danchoize (29. April 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin morgen in Dortmund, soll ich noch jemanden was mitbringen ?


.. Und danach kommst in Berlin vorbei und bringst meinen Rahmen mit? Gebongt!


----------



## danchoize (29. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Na da wird die Galerie am Wochenende ja aus allen Nähten platzen. Ich freu mich.


Da wird doch eh nur gelabert. Bilder gibt's da ja kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2016)

Mit Nipplefreigabe gäbs da bestimmt schon mehr.


----------



## Das Brot (29. April 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die die schon montiert haben... Tretlager geht ganz schön straff oder hab ich das Montagsmodell? Trau mich gar nicht das hier anzuziehen. Montage geht brutal schwer 

Auch sonst muss ich sagen ... Aufkleber draufgeschludert mit tollen Blasen und kratzer am Sitzrohr unterlack 

Begeisterung schaut anders aus


----------



## jan84 (29. April 2016)

In die Wohnung gekommen, Paket aufgemacht... mit dem Rahmen auf den Balkon gegangen... Lackierung in der Sonne gesehen...


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die die schon montiert haben... Tretlager geht ganz schön straff oder hab ich das Montagsmodell? Trau mich gar nicht das hier anzuziehen. Montage geht brutal schwer



Innenlager muss man immer aufpassen und sehr sorgfältig aufdrehen, da Feingewinde. Gerade bei Erstmontage bei GXP schlimmer, als bei HT II. Da der Rahmen aus Stahl und die Lager aus Alu sind, sollte man wohl eher das Lager versauen. Bei Alurahmen ist das eine andere Nummer. Bei meinem FFWD lief es aber akzeptabel.



Das Brot schrieb:


> Auch sonst muss ich sagen ... Aufkleber draufgeschludert mit tollen Blasen und kratzer am Sitzrohr unterlack



Kratzer unter dem Lack finde  ich normal bei einem Lasurlack. Schließlich wird da nicht grundiert. Die Rahmen sind ja nur von Rückständen, die durch die Verarbeitung entstehen, befreit.

Die Aufkleber gehören eh ab und es liegt ja immer Ersatz bei.



Das Brot schrieb:


> Begeisterung schaut anders aus



Ich habe den Eindruck, das fällt bei Dir aber auch erheblich schwerer, als bei anderen Kunden


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2016)

ok... ich bringe gute bilder mit


----------



## BrotherMo (29. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> mein Rahmen ist auf dem Weg. Laut Last wird Montag möglich, aber nicht sicher...


Toi Toi Toi!


----------



## Das Brot (29. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, das fällt bei Dir aber auch erheblich schwerer, als bei anderen Kunden



Brot halt


----------



## Das Brot (29. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber gehören eh ab und es liegt ja immer Ersatz bei.



Also mir gefallen die ... ein Ersatz war nicht in der Kiste. Egal.


----------



## Geißlein (29. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die ... ein Ersatz war nicht in der Kiste. Egal.



So rote Last Bäbber sind drin


----------



## mw.dd (29. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die ... ein Ersatz war nicht in der Kiste. Egal.



Die waren wohl in meiner Kiste 
Kannst Du haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (29. April 2016)

Meiner ist auch da. Ich bin top zufrieden!

*Vielen Dank an die Jungs von Last! *...Für ein feines Stück Rahmen.
Das mußte auch mal gesagt werden.

Die Decals liegen bei und waren gar nicht erst aufgeklebt. Perfekt!
Lagerschalen gehen stramm rein.
Gewinde für die Bremsaufnahme mußte ich nachschneiden.
Steuersatz passt perfekt.
Die Schrauben für die Kabelhalter an den Sitzstreben gehen auch stramm. Hoffe die überleben.
Macht alles einen sehr wertigen Eindruck und es macht Spaß das Ding zu schrauben.


----------



## BrotherMo (29. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Brot halt



Wo bleiben die Bilder vom Rad....


----------



## Darkwing Duck (29. April 2016)

Hab heute auch Post bekommen:


----------



## der-gute (29. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Toi Toi Toi!



Was isn da los!?
Ein bissl hier rumgeheult und schon sagt DHL, das das Paket morgen kommen soll...
is das IBC doch der Nabel der Welt?


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. April 2016)

Hi,
Mein Rahmen kam heute endlich halb 3 bei mir an.
Da ich mit meiner Tochter alleine war,hab ich leider nicht alles geschafft was ich wollte ...
Muss noch Leitungen kürzen und ein paar Nieten reindreschen für die Kabelverlegung,
und natürlich eine Runde auf den Hometrail 
Teste jetzt erst mal 29" hinten,da ich durch die doch lange Wartezeit eine Identische Felge ( WTB Asym i35 mit Tune Kong, 3.0 Bridger und Procore ) in 650b+ noch aufgebaut habe...
Wiegt so wie es da hängt inkl.Kette,und Nieten 13,47 kg.
Sehr Akzeptabel für ein Stahlross ...









Bessere Bilder vom Trail !
Ride on & Happy Weekend @ all ...
Grüße Marko


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was isn da los!?
> Ein bissl hier rumgeheult und schon sagt DHL, das das Paket morgen kommen soll...
> is das IBC doch der Nabel der Welt?


Na da würde ich aber mal morgen vor der Haustüre sitzenbleiben, damit da nicht einfach die Karte in den Briefkasten wandert 
Viel Glück!

Viel Spaß in Finale und weil die Frage mal irgendwo stand: Ich könnte mir nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen doch tatsächlich auch vorstellen das FFWD mit nach Finale zu nehmen. Vielleicht nicht ausschließlich aber mal ein-zwei Touren dort damit machen, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## BrotherMo (30. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was isn da los!?
> Ein bissl hier rumgeheult und schon sagt DHL, das das Paket morgen kommen soll...
> is das IBC doch der Nabel der Welt?



Nachdem es ja zu helfen scheint: 

Toi Toi Toi an Alle für eine schnelle und fehlerfreie Anlieferung.....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. April 2016)

Ich habe noch nicht mal ne Versandbestätigung 
Wie waren die zauberworte nochmal?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2016)

Uhhh gerade aus Do. zurück,- bei LAST ist schwer was los kann ich euch sagen...  jetzt scheint alles im Zeitplan zu sein/werden.
30-40 Kartons verlassen Täglich die Werkstatt. (lt. Mitarbeiter)
Fotos durfte ich leider keine machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (30. April 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die ... ein Ersatz war nicht in der Kiste. Egal.


Dann würde ich LAST gelegentlich mal Anschreiben und fragen, ob sie dir Ersatz schicken können.


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. April 2016)

Jemand sein t shirt dabeigehabt?


----------



## mawe (30. April 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Jemand sein t shirt dabeigehabt?


Ja. Wieso?


----------



## der-gute (30. April 2016)

Tataaaaa:


----------



## Das Brot (30. April 2016)

Jau Shirt war in der Schachtel... auch die Kleber sind beim kleinmachen der Schachtel aus dem Versteck gekrochen. Radmontage war gut... Bilder sind in der Galerie


----------



## hardtails (30. April 2016)

gibt es eigentlich ein fastforward wo die ausfallenden nicht schief drangezimmert sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (30. April 2016)

@mawe : Wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner Reifenkombi? Durchschläge? Arg rumgerutscht hinten?


----------



## BrotherMo (30. April 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein fastforward wo die ausfallenden nicht schief drangezimmert sind?


Warum das vermutlich so ist wurde schon irgendwo auf den letzten Seiten gesagt.....

@der-gute: raw kommt genial....


----------



## imkreisdreher (30. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Warum das vermutlich so ist wurde schon irgendwo auf den letzten Seiten gesagt.....
> 
> @der-gute: raw kommt genial....


könntest Du die Stelle bitte verlinken, hab dann offensichtlich überlesen...


----------



## BrotherMo (30. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, ABER ist beim XL Rahmen schwierig. Last hat das ja so konstruiert, dass der Schnittpunkt Unterkante Oberrohr - Sitzrohr beim XL und L Rahmen gleich (!) hoch vom Tretlager liegen.
> 
> http://www.last-bikes.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/sizingrecommendations.jpg
> 
> *Hängt vermutlich mit den Ausfallenden zusammen, so »kann« man für alle Rahmengrößen eine Version verwenden. Das könnte auch erklären, warum bei manchen Rahmen die Ausfallenden »krumm« an den Sitz- und Kettenstreben angeschweißt sind. Beim M Rahmen ist ja der Winkel von der Sitzstreben doch etwas anders*.



@imkreisdreher: musste auch erstmal suchen..... 

Keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt. Wäre aber eine für mich schlüssige Erklärung...


----------



## der-gute (30. April 2016)

Ich bin froh, vor einiger Zeit eine spottbillige Pike RC geschossen zu haben...meine alte hat nen zu kurzen Schaft


----------



## Jokkl (30. April 2016)

Versandbenachrichtigung ist da!!!!
Dann muss ich den Vatertag wohl nüchtern verbringen


----------



## BrotherMo (30. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, vor einiger Zeit eine spottbillige Pike RC geschossen zu haben...meine alte hat nen zu kurzen Schaft


Freut mich übrigens das es mit dem Bike für dich vor deine Finale-Trip geklappt hat... 

Nix für ungut.....


----------



## Der Toni (30. April 2016)

Ich meine, das war im Galerie Thema. Würde aber gelöscht. Anscheinend wurde eine Ausfallendengröße für alle Rahmengrößen genommen. Bei mir (m) sieht es gerade aus. Beim XL Rahmen eher weniger. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## hardtails (30. April 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> @imkreisdreher: musste auch erstmal suchen.....
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das so stimmt. Wäre aber eine für mich schlüssige Erklärung...




wäre zumindest möglich.
aber das ist ja pfusch vor dem herrn
auch wenn ich heute noch in die farbe verliebt bin, so wäre der rahmen bei mir eiskalt zurückgegangen


----------



## BrotherMo (30. April 2016)

Mich würde es nicht stören.... So unterschiedlich sind die Menschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (30. April 2016)

Prima, bei mir hat der Postmann auch was vorbei gebracht. 

Rahmenfarbe kommt in der Sonne echt toll. Freu mich schon auf den Aufbau.


----------



## mawe (30. April 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> @mawe : Wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner Reifenkombi? Durchschläge? Arg rumgerutscht hinten?


Durchschläge hatte ich schon einige leichte. Aber dank Tubeless hinten war das kein Problem. Die EX471 kann ja einiges ab.
Der Minion SS verhält sich m.E. sehr gutmütig.
Im Vergleich zum RockRazor, den ich vor einem Jahr am HERB gefahren bin ist bemerke ich hier kaum einen Übergang zu den Seitenstollen.

Hab die Reifen bisher allerdings nur im Trockenen gefahren.


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2016)

Ohgottohgott


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Mai 2016)

Welche Farbe haben die Aufkleber beim schwarzen rahmen?
Ist der Aufkleber am Unterrohr gedruckt oder geplottet oder wie des heißt - also so mit Transferfolie?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2016)

@der-gute: sieht aus wie ein Fahrrad +1


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Welche Farbe haben die Aufkleber beim schwarzen rahmen?
> Ist der Aufkleber am Unterrohr gedruckt oder geplottet oder wie des heißt - also so mit Transferfolie?


es gibt verschiedene Aufkl.Farben, sowie auch Aufkleber...
entweder  geplottet mit einzel buchstaben, oder ganz normale wo der Schriftzug *LAST* auf Folie gedruckt ist.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es gibt verschiedene Aufkl.Farben, sowie auch Aufkleber...
> entweder  geplottet mit einzel buchstaben, oder ganz normale wo der Schriftzug *LAST* auf Folie gedruckt ist.


OK, danke - und welche sind dabei ? (beim schwarzen rahmen)


----------



## metalbks (1. Mai 2016)

Hat noch jemand einen XL Rahmen abzugeben? 

Falls ja bitte PN schreiben.


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Mai 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> OK, danke - und welche sind dabei ? (beim schwarzen rahmen)


Ich habe an meinem schwarzen schwarze dazulegen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2016)

Der Gerät wiegt übrigens 14,85 kg 

mit Procore hinten und Minion DH vorne


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2016)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand einen XL Rahmen abzugeben?
> 
> Falls ja bitte PN schreiben.



XL Rahmen: sind noch einige bei LAST vorhanden. 




keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> OK, danke - und welche sind dabei ? (beim schwarzen rahmen)



ruf doch mal an, du kannst dir doch ne Farbe aussuchen.


----------



## tommybgoode (1. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich der Personenwaage glaube (einmal ich ohne, einmal ich mit Rad in der Hand) liegt meins tubeless mit Original-Schwalbereifen des Komplettrads bei 13,9kg. Viel lässt sich da wohl auch nicht mehr sparen, wenn man nicht richtig viel Geld in die Hand nehmen möchte, oder den Aufbau (meiner Meinung nach) nicht artgerecht macht. Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht der Gewichtsfanatiker. Aber knapp 15 für ein Hardtail wäre mir dann doch zu arg.

Aber fahren tut sich das Teil total geil  Gestern war die erste richtige Tour. Ist mein erstes 29er HT und ich bin total begeistert.


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2016)

ich glaub, mein HR wiegt allein 10 kg...


----------



## rfgs (1. Mai 2016)

Sers !
wäre einer der Besitzer mit stinknormaler 29" Bereifung so lieb und würde die tatsächliche Tretlagerhöhe( Mitte Achse-Boden ) messen ?
Würde gerne wissen ob 27,5 " normal ohne Plus auch möglich wäre.
Danke !


----------



## Brook (1. Mai 2016)

... und weitere Gewichtsangaben würden mich interessieren? Wer hat mit trotzallem noch sinngemäßem Aufbau Grenzen versetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2016)

Hatte es ja in der Galerie schonmal geschrieben. XL mit Trail-Build-Kit (29"), also nicht zu schweren Teilen, wiegt inkl. Pedale 13,65 kg. Ohne sind es wohl so 400g weniger. Mit Specialized Butcher und Slaughter in Grid werden es aber wohl > 14 kg werden. Mit Tubeless und Schwalbe-Bereifung (NN/MM), leichteren Pedalen, Carbon-Kurbel- und Cockpit, kann man leicht unter 13 kg kommen, ohne ein XC-Rad draus zu machen.
Ich schätze aber, dass die Laufräder am HT das kritischste Bauteil ist. Mit 1200 g Reifen merkt man schon deutlich einen "Beschleunigungswiderstand" gegenüber der originalen Schwalbe-Bereifung und das kann nicht am Profil liegen, da diese schweren Pellen gar keines haben (Geax Tattoo 29 x 2,3 für urbanen Spass).

Die Aufkleber sind alle gedruckt und auf dem Lack, lassen sich also recht einfach entfernen.

Tretlagerhöhe mit 29" sind ist etwa 315 mm (komplett ausgefedert, 140 mm Pike), habe aber gerade auch die Tattoo drauf. Der Nobby Nic ist im Radius knapp 1 cm "dicker".

Die Ausfallenden habe ich mir auch gerade nochmal angesehen. Ich denke, Last hat da einen Kompromiss gesucht und gefunden. Spezielle Ausfallenden für jede Größe wären sicher nicht für den Preis möglich gewesen. Also hätte man das Oberrohr bei jeder Rahmengröße gleicht tief anschweißen können. So wäre auch L nur mit der Aussteifung zur Sattelstütze möglich gewesen und XL hätte da ein Monsterteil bekommen müssen. Man hat also einen kleinen optischen Mangel zugunsten der übrigen Linienführung in Kauf genommen. Ich finde das richtig gelöst.


----------



## metalbks (1. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> XL Rahmen: sind noch einige bei LAST vorhanden.
> 
> 
> ruf doch mal an, du kannst dir doch ne Farbe aussuchen.



Kann im Shop nur M auswählen. Alles andere ist nicht bestellbar.


----------



## rfgs (2. Mai 2016)

danke @hasardeur für die Tretlagerhöhe !


----------



## Der Toni (2. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ......
> Die Ausfallenden habe ich mir auch gerade nochmal angesehen. Ich denke, Last hat da einen Kompromiss gesucht und gefunden. Spezielle Ausfallenden für jede Größe wären sicher nicht für den Preis möglich gewesen. Also hätte man das Oberrohr bei jeder Rahmengröße gleicht tief anschweißen können. So wäre auch L nur mit der Aussteifung zur Sattelstütze möglich gewesen und XL hätte da ein Monsterteil bekommen müssen. Man hat also einen kleinen optischen Mangel zugunsten der übrigen Linienführung in Kauf genommen. Ich finde das richtig gelöst.



Ich sehe das komplett anders. Der Preis des Rahmens wäre sicherlich nicht in astronomische Höhe geschossen, hätte man für alle 3 Rahmengrößen "passende" Ausfallenden produziert. Ich wäre dazu bereit gewesen anstatt der magischen 399,- auch 429,- oder 449,- zu zahlen. Ich bin sicher nicht der pingeligste hier im Forum aber das hat mich doch entäuscht. Schade, weil ich die Jungs von Last sehr symphatisch finde. Ich habe ne Zeit in einer Schlosserei gearbeitet und solche Arbeiten wären nicht an den Kunden gegangen.Aus meiner Sicht hat sich Last damit einen Bärendienst erwiesen.
... bei meinem M-Rahmen sind die Ausfallenden auch nicht ganz gerade.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2016)

Die Empfindlichkeitsschwelle ist da sicher unterschiedlich. Ich kann mit diesem kleinen Makel leben. Das Bike sieht als Gesamtkunstwerk einfach hammergeil aus.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Mai 2016)

sehe ich ähnlich. Wenns mich so arg stören würde, dann gäbe ich den Hobel zurück. Vor allem, dies in Zusammenhang mit der Sympathie zu bringen und von Bärendienst zu reden?!
Manchmal kommts mir so vor als wenn die Leute hier einem Gebrauchsgegenstand bzw. Sportgerät wesentlich mehr Leben einhauchen, als ich das zB. mache. 

Ich kann nur sagen: Dreck druff (das passiert übrigens wenn man das Teil nutzt) und Kratzer sowie Blasen unter Aufklebern etc. verlieren ihren Schrecken.


Hat eigentlich jemand hier mal was zum Fahrverhalten zu sagen? Hat mal jemand kurze mit langen Kettenstreben verglichen? Ich lese immer nur von krummen Streben, Lieferverzug und jipiiii, meins ist doch angekommen..., aber dann: nix mehr...


----------



## rms69 (2. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand hier mal was zum Fahrverhalten zu sagen? Hat mal jemand kurze mit langen Kettenstreben verglichen? Ich lese immer nur von krummen Streben, Lieferverzug und jipiiii, meins ist doch angekommen..., aber dann: nix mehr...


Nein leider, denn ich warte noch auf meinen Kickstarter Rahmen mit reverb & CC40  ;-(


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2016)

Ich bin a) noch kränkelig und b) erst am Donnerstag in Finale


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2016)

Das liegt daran, dass diejenigen, die ihr's haben, jetzt einfach glücklich sind und fahren  Zumindest geht's mir so.

Kettenstreben habe ich bisher auch nicht verstellt. Kürzer geht auch praktisch nicht mehr, sonst schleift der 29er. Bei B+ dürfte noch was gehen. Und das bisschen, das da noch länger geht, dürfte das Fahrverhalten auch nicht dramatisch ändern, schätze ich. Aber wie gesagt, probiert habe ich es nicht.

Vom ersten Gefühl ist es wie gesagt insgesamt recht groß und lang. Berghoch ist das ja auch eher ein Vorteil. Und im Stehen bergab habe ich davon nichts mehr gemerkt, bei 182cm Körpergröße und Rahmengröße L mit 35mm Vorbau. Größer wollte ich es dann aber auch nicht mehr haben.

Fahren tut's jedenfalls sehr fein!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bin a) noch kränkelig und b) erst am Donnerstag in Finale


Dann hast DU mich angesteckt! Gute Besserung und viel Spaß in Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (2. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand hier mal was zum Fahrverhalten zu sagen? Hat mal jemand kurze mit langen Kettenstreben verglichen? Ich lese immer nur von krummen Streben, Lieferverzug und jipiiii, meins ist doch angekommen..., aber dann: nix mehr...


Das Ding is einfach nur Hammer. Ich kann nix zu kurzen, langen oder verzogenen Kettenstreben sagen, könnte einfach nur stundenlang fahren damit. Teilweise richtig rumpeliges Zeugs. Und ab Donnerstag für vier Tage im Pfälzer Wald. Fully bleibt zu Hause. Habe ich seit drei Wochen nicht mehr angefasst.
Bei mir ist das FFWD genau das richtige, um hoch mit denn CC-Leuten einigermaßen mithalten zu können, dafür aber auf ebenem Trail oder Bergab deutlich mehr Spaß als mit einem CC-Hardtail zu haben. Kurven machen – mit genügend Druck auf dem VR – richtig Spaß.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Mai 2016)

Sobald die Strecke nicht mehr auf Asphalt oder einer gewöhnlichen Waldautobahn verläuft ist das FFWD eine Macht.
Es geht ordentlich den Berg hoch. Auf Trails, besonders bergab, erschrecke ich immer wieder wie flott ich unterwegs bin.
Kein Vergleich mit meinem Wiessmann (26er, 100mm) und das fährt sich schon extremst spassig.


----------



## mawe (2. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ..Ich kann nur sagen: Dreck druff (das passiert übrigens wenn man das Teil nutzt) und Kratzer sowie Blasen unter Aufklebern etc. verlieren ihren Schrecken.


Stimmt. In der ersten Zeit habe ich meine Bikes fast nach jeder Tour gewaschen, sobald da Dreck drangekommen ist. Das legt sich aber  mit der Zeit und ist AFAIK auch schonender, als wenn man dem Rad nach jeder Ausfahrt mit Schlauch und Bürste zu Leibe rückt. ;-)



schulte69 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand hier mal was zum Fahrverhalten zu sagen? Hat mal jemand kurze mit langen Kettenstreben verglichen?



Ich fahre ein FF in M. Im Vergleich zu meinem HERB in M ist das FF schon ziemlich lang.
Das Bike ist IMO ideal für nicht allzu ruppige und schnelle Singletrails. Man kann es allerdings auch ruhig angehen lassen und damit sehr entspannt CC/AM Touren fahren.

Fliegen tut es auch ganz gut, verlangt aber hier natürlich nach erheblich mehr Nachdruck.

Insgesamt ist das FF für mich eine ideale Ergänzung zum AM/Enduro. Gäbe es den Begriff noch nicht, würde ich es als "Trailbike" klassifizieren. ;-)

Ich habe die Kettenstrebenverstellung ein paar Mal verstellt. Ganz Kurz im Vergleich zur Mittelstellung. Beim normalen Fahren finde ich die Mittelposition etwas angenehmer. Da kommt mir das Bike beim Pedalieren über unebene Untergründe etwas ruhiger vor.
Allerdings ist es mir lieber, wenn es etwas handlicher bei den Abfahrten ist, daher habe ich die wieder relativ kurz gestellt.

Der Unterschied ist aber nur marginal und kann auch Einbildung sein ;-). Eventuell fällt das größeren Fahrern etwas mehr auf.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2016)

FranG schrieb:


> Und ab Donnerstag für vier Tage im Pfälzer Wald.


Gäsbock ?


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Mai 2016)

WORD @schulte69


----------



## talisman (2. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand hier mal was zum Fahrverhalten zu sagen?



Ich würd ja gern berichten aber seit der Versandbenachrichtigung letzte Woche Donnerstag hat sich am Status nix mehr getan...


----------



## christian1994 (2. Mai 2016)

Ihr zieht mich echt runter alle haben Versand Benachrichtigungen und gelieferte Rahmen und ich sitze seid letzem Montag stündlich vorm Posteingang und es kommt nix. Es liegt auch alles schon bereit zum montieren bis aufs Tretlager aber das müsste morgen kommen aber keine spur von einem Rahmen.  < hier sollte ein weinender Smiley hin aber ich finde keinen also stellt euch einen vor >


----------



## jobra (2. Mai 2016)

Gestern Versandbenachrichtung bekommen (1.05) . Morgen wird der Rahmen laut DHL geliefert. 
Danke Last. 
Trotz der Verspätung bei der Auslieferung, bin ich über den Einsatz des Teams sehr begeistert.


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Mai 2016)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> ....
> Gibt es schon Fahreindrücke von der Yari?
> Das spärliche was man im Netz findet ist eigentlich positiv. Ich bin halt immer skeptisch weil ich die Luft-RockShox (alte Lyrik, und Sektor) früher immer auf Stahlfedern umrüsten musste um zufrieden zu sein. Aber da soll sich in den letzten Evolutionsstufen ja was getan haben. Vor Allem durch die frontlastige Fahrweise beim Hardtail ist mir wichtig, dass die Gabel guten Support im mittleren FW bietet. Schön fluffig ansprechen sollt sie natürlich trotzdem.



Ich bin erst sehr wenig gefahren aber der erste Eindruck übertrifft alle Erwartungen. Das Ansprechverhalten ist super fluffig, nicht weit weg von coil! Wegtauchen konnte ich auch kaum feststellen, im mittleren FW steht sie vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie coil aber absolut in Ordnung. Die Endprogression ist krass! Habe aber auch gleich mal 4 Tokens reingemacht (denn viel hilft bekanntlich viel!). Vielleicht mach ich noch einen raus.
Ich wiege 91 kg nackt und hab die Gabel heute mit 75 PSI gefahren, das ergibt 20 % Sag. Die Druckstufe hatte ich eigentlich immer offen. Zugstufe recht schnell.
Ich muss zugeben, dass es wirklich einen Evolutionsschritt bei den Luftgabeln gegeben hat.
Weiteres dann, wenn ich mal ein paar Kilometer und härtere Einschläge auf der Uhr hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (2. Mai 2016)

Zum Rad an sich möcht ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, bin noch zu wenig gefahren und für mich als 29-er-Jungfrau ist alles recht neu, aber so viel steht fest: 
Das FF vermittelt unglaublich viel Sicherheit! Beispielsweise lassen sich sehr steile trails mit hängenden Kurven derart gelassen fahren, dass ist schon beeindruckend. 
Ich hatte befürchtet, dass man damit nicht spielen kann, aber das geht schon. Es ist sicher kein Dirtjumper, natürlich muss man einen Manual ordentlich anreissen, aber das ist schon machbar und bei ausreichend speed auch schön zu halten. Meine Kettenstrebenlänge ist im Moment eher im hinteren Drittel weil der NN recht voluminös baut (hat ca. einen cm Luft zum Sattelrohr). 
Der verbaute Lenker (Kore Torsion) fühlt sich noch etwas komisch an. Ich glaub ich möchte mehr backsweep.
Bilder zum Rad im Album.


----------



## FranG (3. Mai 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gäsbock ?


Nee, mit dem Verein zum befreundeten Verein nach Bundenthal. Dort zeigen uns die Locals die schönsten Trails.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2016)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Der verbaute Lenker (Kore Torsion) fühlt sich noch etwas komisch an. Ich glaub ich möchte mehr backsweep.



Ich habe den Vector in 780 mm 20 mm Rise und 12° Backsweep probiert. Der fühlt sich gut an, braucht aber evtl. einen 50 mm statt 35 mm Vorbau. Aktuell habe ich den SQlab 311 drauf (kaputtes Kahnbein seit einer Ewigkeit). Das ist recht ungewohnt, obwohl er den Backsweep gut durch eine gegenläufige Kröpfung ausgleicht. Auf jeden Fall ist er mir zu schmal. Daher habe ich jetzt die Controltech Terminator Verlängerungen für den Lenker bestellt. Damit kommt der 311 auch auf 780 mm.
Auf Nachfrage bei SQlab wird im Laufe dieser Saison der Carbon Lenker Super 3 low mit 780mm Breite, 16 Grad Backsweep und 5 Grad Upsweep kommen. Mal schauen, was der kostet. SQlab ist ja nicht ganz so unverschämt mit den Preisen, wie Syntace.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2016)

Schön, dass sich einige hier mal zu den Eigenschaften des FFWD geäussert haben! Dekt sich doch sehr mit dem was ich empfinde. Wie @flipdascrip schrieb, so hängendes Zeugs, rauf und runter, finde ich auch erheblich verbessert mit einem 29er, dazu noch mit der Geo vom FFWD. Ich hätte niee gedacht, dass ich das Rad für meine Standarttrails so hernehme wie das Fully. Zu Anfang habe ich das Teil einfach bestellt, weil ichs haben wollte und die Probefahrt im Bikepark mich überzeugt hat. Nun ists für mich vollständig akzeptiert und wenn nächste Woche mein Fully kommt, bin ich mal gespannt wie ich vom Hardtailgefahre profitiere.
Was ich noch nicht gut unter Kontrolle habe (ich fahre Flats) ist pedalieren auf rumpelligem Boden und Springen. Das Hängenlassen der Fersen hilft mir zwar mehr und mehr auf rumpelligem Untergrund aber das Fully versaut einen da schon ordentlich.

Jedenfalls ist das FFWD eine echte Spassrakete, am kommenden Wochenende gehts in die Vogesen und ich freue mich drauf.


@hasardeur 16° Backsweep? Krass! Stösst man sich da nicht mit den Ellenbogen in die Seiten? Ich hatte bei 12 Grad Syntace Lenkern schon das Gefühl, es ist für mich too much.

Ach, noch was: Ich habe die Guide RS verbaut. Gibts da einen Trick gegen den zum Lenker hinwandernden Druckpunkt bei zunehmendem Verschleiss der Klötze? Entlüften mit etwas ausgestellten Kolben? Mehr DOT rein?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Zu Anfang habe ich das Teil einfach bestellt, weil ichs haben wollte und die Probefahrt im Bikepark mich überzeugt hat. Nun ists für mich vollständig akzeptiert und wenn nächste Woche mein Fully kommt, bin ich mal gespannt wie ich vom Hardtailgefahre profitiere.



ich bins auch gefahren... aber ein fully taugt mir doch eher.
diese Woche beginn ich den aufbau vom COAL


----------



## a_k52 (3. Mai 2016)

Soooo...mein Rahmen ist heute auch eingetrudelt.
Leider bin ich erst ab morgen wieder daheim...aber ich weiß schon was ich am Wochenende machen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bins auch gefahren... aber ein fully taugt mir doch eher.
> diese Woche beginn ich den aufbau vom COAL


Ich war auch sehr skeptisch aber bereue nix. Schon in Warstein war ich begeistert und überrascht was damit ging.

Ich dachte dein Coal kommt erst Ende des Jahres?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich war auch sehr skeptisch aber bereue nix. Schon in Warstein war ich begeistert und überrascht was damit ging.
> 
> Ich dachte dein Coal kommt erst Ende des Jahres?


mir ist das Last Fastforward viel zu schnell, auf/für meine alten tage.  was LAST damit losgetreten hat ist *PHÄNOMENAL*
mein Coal ist schon da--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...les-rund-ums-coal.793062/page-2#post-13778738


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2016)

Bin gestern ne kleine Testrunde auf der Strasse gerollt. Geo passt. LW is in Kombi mit dem Minion DH MaxxGrip aber recht ungewohnt...

Fahre aktuell einen negativ montierten Superforce 45 mit Syntace Flatbar. Ich glaub, ein 55er Vorbau wär n Versuch wert. 

Der Trailboss 3.0 hinten rollt ganz ordentlich.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem letzten Stahl29 Hardtail hab ich mich für XT Trail SPD Pedale entschieden. Mit Flats wärs mir im Gerumpel zu unsicher.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> 16° Backsweep? Krass! Stösst man sich da nicht mit den Ellenbogen in die Seiten? Ich hatte bei 12 Grad Syntace Lenkern schon das Gefühl, es ist für mich too much.



Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Der Unterschied zum Syntace ist aber, dass beim Vector der gesammte Backsweep in einem reduzierten Reach resultiert. Der Lenker hat in dieser Ebene nur eine Biegung und die zeigt nach hinten. Der 311 ist dagegen wie eine Curl-Stange (aka ß-Hantel) geformt. Er macht erst eine Biegung nach vorn, um den Backsweep bzgl. Reach auszugleichen. Im Stehen, geht dennoch eine Monkey-Position, also Ellenbogen raus. Angenehm ist, dass man aufgrund der Form viele Möglichkeiten hat, zwischen Back- und Upsweep zu variieren. Die Handgelenke sind jedenfalls nicht mehr nach innen abgeknickt, wie bei Lenkern mit nur 5° oder maximal 8° Backsweep. Auf die Haltung der Arme hat wohl der Reach deutlich mehr Einfluss. Daher werde ich mal einen 50 mm Vorbau probieren.
Ob ich mit dem Teil glücklich werde, weiß ich noch nicht. Dazu werde ich erstmal mit dem Teil in Gelände. Im MX-Bereich soll diese Art Lenker aber mittlerweile weit verbreitet sein. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da einfach auch mehr Leute mit kaputten Handgelenken 
Im Bikepark wäre mir der Lenker sicher nichts, doch da fährt man eh nur im Stehen und mit viel mehr Bewegung, so dass die Belastung der Handgelenke gering ist. Das Ziel ist es, die langen Kurbelpassagen bei Touren schonender zu gestalten.


----------



## Brook (3. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem letzten Stahl29 Hardtail hab ich mich für XT Trail SPD Pedale entschieden. Mit Flats wärs mir im Gerumpel zu unsicher.



Ohne Spaß, genau das selbe denke ich auch schon die ganze Zeit - Jungs, wie bitte lasst Ihr es "so richtig krachen" mit Flatpedals auf dem Hardtail??? Klar macht es Laune, Fuss raus in den Kurven und mehr gefühlte Sicherheit auf richtig knackig komplizierten Abschnitten - aber bei Volldampf, Druck, Steinfeldern im Tiefflug ... puh, risky würde ich sagen :-/


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mir ist das Last Fastforward viel zu schnell, auf/für meine alten tage.  was LAST damit losgetreten hat ist *PHÄNOMENAL*
> mein Coal ist schon da--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...les-rund-ums-coal.793062/page-2#post-13778738


Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist es, die langen Kurbelpassagen bei Touren schonender zu gestalten.


Danke für die Infos auch wenn so nen Dingen für mich nicht notwendig ist. Und dein letzter Satz sagt für mich dann alles, da macht das wohl am meisten Sinn aus meiner Sicht.


Brook schrieb:


> puh, risky würde ich sagen :-/


1-2-Risikoooo!
Hast ja absolut Recht, geht aber bisher gut. Aber ist tatsächlich schon teilweise so, dass ich die Bremse ziehe weil man sonst runtergerüttelt wird. Ist aber echt ne Sache der Technik. Klar, alles wird nicht gehen aber dann steige ich eh aufs Fully um. Ich sehe das ganze halt als Schulung fürs Fully und saubereres Fahren. Solange es nicht unsicher oder gefährlich wird passt das schon


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach, noch was: Ich habe die Guide RS verbaut. Gibts da einen Trick gegen den zum Lenker hinwandernden Druckpunkt bei zunehmendem Verschleiss der Klötze? Entlüften mit etwas ausgestellten Kolben? Mehr DOT rein?



zurückdrücken der Beläge am Sattel und erneutes herauspumpen - leider


----------



## flipdascrip (3. Mai 2016)

Früher hab ich regelmäßig gewechselt zwischen Clicks und Flats. Dann hatte ich mal Probleme mit den Knien und seither fahre ich nur noch Flats. Letzten Sommer hab ich mal wieder Clicks auf dem 26-er Hardtail ausprobiert, hab aber schnell wieder auf Flats gewechselt. Auf meinen Hometrails sind Steine und Wurzeln leider ziemlich Mangelware. Daher rüttelt es eigentlich nie die Sohlen von den Pedalen. Dafür ist der Grenzbereich beim Hardtail halt schon viel schmaler als beim Fully und wenn die Räder dann ausbrechen fand ich Flats schon angenehmer.....vor Allem im Winter.
Mich störts aber auch nicht so wenn die Sohlen ein bisschen "tanzen".
Trotzdem hab ich mir schon vorgenommen beim FF mal wieder Clicks auszuprobieren.


----------



## mawe (3. Mai 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Jungs, wie bitte lasst Ihr es "so richtig krachen" mit Flatpedals auf dem Hardtail???


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube Füße leicht abgewinkelt und Körperspannung halten.

Wenn ich den Pedalkontakt verloren hatte, bin ich in der Regel zu entspannt in das Steinfeld gerollt ... ;-)


----------



## mawe (3. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ach, noch was: Ich habe die Guide RS verbaut. Gibts da einen Trick gegen den zum Lenker hinwandernden Druckpunkt bei zunehmendem Verschleiss der Klötze? Entlüften mit etwas ausgestellten Kolben? Mehr DOT rein?





Felger schrieb:


> zurückdrücken der Beläge am Sattel und erneutes herauspumpen - leider



Versteh ich nicht ganz.
Rad ausbauen, Beläge zurückrücken und dann nur herausdrücken? Oder dabei auch Entlüften (und Bremsflüssigkeit nachfüllen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2016)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Früher hab ich regelmäßig gewechselt zwischen Clicks und Flats. Dann hatte ich mal Probleme mit den Knien und seither fahre ich nur noch Flats. Letzten Sommer hab ich mal wieder Clicks auf dem 26-er Hardtail ausprobiert, hab aber schnell wieder auf Flats gewechselt. Auf meinen Hometrails sind Steine und Wurzeln leider ziemlich Mangelware. Daher rüttelt es eigentlich nie die Sohlen von den Pedalen. Dafür ist der Grenzbereich beim Hardtail halt schon viel schmaler als beim Fully und wenn die Räder dann ausbrechen fand ich Flats schon angenehmer.....vor Allem im Winter.
> Mich störts aber auch nicht so wenn die Sohlen ein bisschen "tanzen".
> Trotzdem hab ich mir schon vorgenommen beim FF mal wieder Clicks auszuprobieren.


im Winter und beim Stolperbiken fahr ich sicher Flats.
Ich nehm ja Tofane und FFW mit nach Finale. Tofane mit Flats, da passt das. FFW mit XT Trail zum testen...


----------



## Muellbeutel (3. Mai 2016)

Weiche Knie und lockere Ferse. M tieefen Schwerpunkt. Das funktionierte bisher bei 26" ganz gut.
Mein ffw wird heute Abend zusammen geschraubt und morgen getestet.


----------



## Wipeout267 (3. Mai 2016)

Zufällig schon jemand einen Hope IS41Steuersatz verbaut? 

Das schaut bei mir nicht so aus, als wenn es klappen könnte: Das Lager schaut mind  2mm aus dem Steuerrohr raus! 

Bei IS wird das Lager doch nur reingelegt und nicht eingepresst, oder?


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz.
> Rad ausbauen, Beläge zurückrücken und dann nur herausdrücken? Oder dabei auch Entlüften (und Bremsflüssigkeit nachfüllen)?



reicht - geht auch ohne LR ausbauen. Danach ist der Druckpunkt wieder 1a. Hatte die "alte" Avid Trail X0 auch schon - und der Sattel ist ja mehr oder weniger der gleich. Die neuen Geber haben nur die Probleme mit dem Entlüften verringert


----------



## danchoize (3. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Zufällig schon jemand einen Hope IS41Steuersatz verbaut?
> Das schaut bei mir nicht so aus, als wenn es klappen könnte: Das Lager schaut mind  2mm aus dem Steuerrohr raus!
> Bei IS wird das Lager doch nur reingelegt und nicht eingepresst, oder?


eigentlich word das Lager nur reingelegt. 
Bei dem Hope wird noch ein Konischer Ring als Lagersitz mitgeliefert für Rahmen die keine Konischen Innensitz haben, den musst du natürlich weglassen .. 

Mach mal foto ..  Interessiert mich auch brennend. 

Wegen Lenker und Backsweep (@Haserdeur et al..): Ich fahre am Singlespeed den Answer ProTaper Enduro 720 20/20 mit 20grad Sweep, finde ich sehr angenehm und taugt auch auf Trails. Hat auch diese Vorbiegung, so dass der Sweep nicht den Reach beeinflusst.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre seit kurzer Zeit umgebaute PD-A530 (einseitiges Klickpedal). Die andere Seite habe ich mit 8 Gewindelöchern und Pins versehen. Wenn es sehr technisch wird, dann wird auf Pins gewechselt. Sonst wird geklickt. Mal sehen, wie weit ich damit komme. Bisher geht es ganz gut, zumal man beim Anfahren im Steilen auch mit der Pin-Seite viel Gripp hat und eben dann einklickt, wenn es gut geht. Meine SPD-Schuhe sind die 5/10 Kestrel. Sehr steifer Schuh mit Carbon, Boa-Verschluss und klebriger Sohle.

Ich hatte auch mal die Mallet 1 probiert, da steht man aber nie wirklich auf den Pins. Der Klickmechanismus verhinder das. Andere Hybrid-Klickpedale haben entweder dasselbe Problem, sind sack-schwer oder entsprechend teuer.


----------



## Wipeout267 (3. Mai 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> eigentlich word das Lager nur reingelegt.
> Bei dem Hope wird noch ein Konischer Ring als Lagersitz mitgeliefert für Rahmen die keine Konischen Innensitz haben, den musst du natürlich weglassen ...



Habe ich natürlich weggelassen. Schaut scheiße aus...


----------



## danchoize (3. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Schaut scheiße aus...


da muss ich dir zustimmen .. das sieht nicht so dolle aus ..

Edit: Schade den hab ich mir am WE auch bestellt ..


----------



## Wipeout267 (3. Mai 2016)

Tja, IS41/42 scheint mir ein interessanter "Standard" zu sein.  

Echt nervig wenn man sich nicht drauf verlassen kann, dass Teile passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2016)

Mein Cane Creek IS42 Lager steht auch 1,5 mm aus dem Steuerrohr...

Jedenfalls bleibt ein gut sichtbarer Spalt unter dem Deckel


----------



## danchoize (3. Mai 2016)

Mit dem Acros kann man den Spalt total gut einstellen. Aber das baut dann extrem hoch. Auch nicht so gut.


----------



## Das Brot (3. Mai 2016)

Es kam mal die Frage mit den Anhängern auf... also meine Chariot Kupplung passt. Allerdings brauch ich dazu eine längere Achse. Die Originalachse ist ca. 4mm zu kurz. Das wird dem Gewinde sich auf Dauer nicht guttun. Gut alternative wäre die Frau zieht den Hänger


----------



## BrotherMo (3. Mai 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Es kam mal die Frage mit den Anhängern auf... also meine Chariot Kupplung passt. Allerdings brauch ich dazu eine längere Achse. Die Originalachse ist ca. 4mm zu kurz. Das wird dem Gewinde sich auf Dauer nicht guttun. Gut alternative wäre die Frau zieht den Hänger


Gib Bescheid wenn du eine passende Achse gefunden hast. Wie dick ist das Blech der Kupplung für den Chariot?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Mai 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz.
> Rad ausbauen, Beläge zurückrücken und dann nur herausdrücken? Oder dabei auch Entlüften (und Bremsflüssigkeit nachfüllen)?



Nein nichts panschen, und entlüften immer schön mit bleedblock und ohne Beläge!

Das Zauberwort um den Druckpunkt  von den Griffen weg zu bringen heißt "Pad advancing" oder so...
1. Laufrad raus
2. mit Hebel Pumpen bis nur noch ein kleiner Spalt zwischen den Belägen ist oder aufhören bevor die kolben raus fallen
3. zurück drücken
4. Laufrad rein 
5. Pumpen 
6. passt!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Mai 2016)

Meiner is da!!!
Achse passt ;-)


 
Wie viele Spacer kommen zwischen GXP Schalen und Rahmen?

Noch ein Prinzessinen- Problem: hätte gern die schwarz glänzend en last Schriftzüge am Unterrohr wie bei den foto-bikes aber des Haut mit der schutzfolie net hin.... 

Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2016)

hab mein GXP Lager ohne Spacer montiert.


----------



## Nordwandclimber (3. Mai 2016)

Gerade das Innenlager ohne Spacer verbaut. Mal ne andere Frage: Wie richtet ihr die hintere Achse aus ? Nur nach Augenmaß oder messen des Abstandes von der Öffnung bis zum Anschlages im Ausfallende ? Sichert ihr die Verstellräder im Ausfallende irgendwie ? ich kann im angezogenen Zustand der Achse meine Verstellräder noch verstellen...... irgendwie nicht so toll.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2016)

Augenmaß. Randmitte = Rohrmitte


----------



## darkJST (3. Mai 2016)

ENDLICH!

Aufgebaut wird aber erst nächste Woche obwohl ich es am WE gut hätte brauchen können...naja. Der Rest kommt vom Slide + ein paar Kleinteile. Detailbilder in der Galerie.


----------



## culoduro (3. Mai 2016)

Grün mit schwarz weißer Gabel- tres chic


----------



## Das Brot (3. Mai 2016)

Nordwandclimber schrieb:


> Gerade das Innenlager ohne Spacer verbaut. Mal ne andere Frage: Wie richtet ihr die hintere Achse aus ? Nur nach Augenmaß oder messen des Abstandes von der Öffnung bis zum Anschlages im Ausfallende ? Sichert ihr die Verstellräder im Ausfallende irgendwie ? ich kann im angezogenen Zustand der Achse meine Verstellräder noch verstellen...... irgendwie nicht so toll.


Was ist denn das für ne Achse?


----------



## Das Brot (3. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid wenn du eine passende Achse gefunden hast. Wie dick ist das Blech der Kupplung für den Chariot?


4mm... hab auch bei Last angefragt, die haben mir leider keinen Tipp parat gehabt.

Ich versuch mal die Chariot Achse mit Schnellspanner. Die Achse sollte da ja länger sein.


----------



## darkJST (3. Mai 2016)

4 mm Inbusschraube in passender länge? Könnte es irgendwo geben

Hier im Forum gabs glaub mal wen der ne X12-Achse fürn Anhänger gedreht hat, vielleicht geht darüber was.


----------



## mzonq (4. Mai 2016)

Von Chariot gibt es einen extralangen 5mm Schnellspanner. Den habe ich im Keller liegen und kann das morgen mal propieren ob der passt (Länge). Den habe ich auch verwendet um den Hänger am Enduro festzumachen. Passt also auch durch das Innere einer x12 Achse. Von der Länge her sollte es also taugen. 


Das Brot schrieb:


> 4mm... hab auch bei Last angefragt, die haben mir leider keinen Tipp parat gehabt.
> 
> Ich versuch mal die Chariot Achse mit Schnellspanner. Die Achse sollte da ja länger sein.


----------



## rms69 (4. Mai 2016)

Wer noch Bilder sucht:
Die Anzahl der Last FFWD Angebot im Bike Markt steigt nun rapide an: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/26-allmountain-enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (4. Mai 2016)

Nordwandclimber schrieb:


> Gerade das Innenlager ohne Spacer verbaut. Mal ne andere Frage: Wie richtet ihr die hintere Achse aus ? Nur nach Augenmaß oder messen des Abstandes von der Öffnung bis zum Anschlages im Ausfallende ?


Augenmaß. Messen am Ausfallende stelle ich mir sehr ungenau vor. Zumal die Langlöcher bestimmt nicht bis auf ein 10tel genau sind.



Nordwandclimber schrieb:


> Sichert ihr die Verstellräder im Ausfallende irgendwie ? ich kann im angezogenen Zustand der Achse meine Verstellräder noch verstellen...


Mit den Rändelmuttern stelle ich das so ein, daß der Reifen möglichst mittig zwischen den Kettenstreben sitzt. Dabei drücke ich leicht von hinten auf das Rad, so daß die Achse an den "Schiebern" (oder wie nennt der Maschbauer das Teil?) anliegt. Danach Achse anziehen.

Nach Anziehen der Achse kann man die Schieber natürlich wieder nach vorne bewegen. Da wird ja nichts geklemmt. Vielleicht mit nem Tropfen Loctite (Mittelfest oder vielleicht sogar noch besser niedrigfest) sichern.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Mai 2016)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Nein nichts panschen, und entlüften immer schön mit bleedblock und ohne Beläge!
> 
> Das Zauberwort um den Druckpunkt  von den Griffen weg zu bringen heißt "Pad advancing" oder so...
> 1. Laufrad raus
> ...


Besten Dank für die Info. Woher kommt die? Von Sram selber? Ist das ein Schwachsinn..., da hat man neue Bremsen und darf nach etwa jeder 10. Ausfahrt so nen Mist veranstalten? Ach je..., ich hatte gehofft, dass Sram dazulernt.


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Mai 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Von Chariot gibt es einen extralangen 5mm Schnellspanner. Den habe ich im Keller liegen und kann das morgen mal propieren ob der passt (Länge). Den habe ich auch verwendet um den Hänger am Enduro festzumachen. Passt also auch durch das Innere einer x12 Achse. Von der Länge her sollte es also taugen.



Wäre super! Danke!


----------



## culoduro (4. Mai 2016)

Ich finde das blau ja sehr schick. Falls jemand Lust auf ein Raw in L hat und ein blaues in L eintauschen weil dafür, bitte gerne PN. (Rahmen ist noch im Zulauf). Danke!


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Mai 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Wer noch Bilder sucht:
> Die Anzahl der Last FFWD Angebot im Bike Markt steigt nun rapide an: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/26-allmountain-enduro



Ist doch ein nettes Geschäftsmodell. Ich warte noch auf meine von Last....


----------



## ONE78 (4. Mai 2016)

bis grad ebend war ich noch felsenfest überzeugt, das mein aufbau 29" sein wird. aber leider liegen hier momentan zuviele ungenutzte teile rum die auch auf einen neuen rahmen warten. sowas kommt dann dabei raus:





tretlager is ganz schön tief, da könnte ich hinten aber den 27,5+ nobby reinhängen, der hier rumliegt...
möglichkeiten über möglichkeiten


----------



## praTTler (4. Mai 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Es kam mal die Frage mit den Anhängern auf... also meine Chariot Kupplung passt. Allerdings brauch ich dazu eine längere Achse. Die Originalachse ist ca. 4mm zu kurz. Das wird dem Gewinde sich auf Dauer nicht guttun. Gut alternative wäre die Frau zieht den Hänger





BrotherMo schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid wenn du eine passende Achse gefunden hast. Wie dick ist das Blech der Kupplung für den Chariot?



wenn mein Rahmen da ist, probiere ich mal mit einer Schraubachse von Halo (Halo Xl Skewers..) - die müsste lang genug sein und mit 10,5€ bei CRC verfügbar.

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Mai 2016)

Mein Rahmen in gestern auch angekommen. Insgesamt macht das Teil einen guten und soliden Eindruck.  Gewicht beträgt 2,79 kg in Größe L (Farbe schwarz, ohne Zughalter, Achse und Schaltauge).
Nachfolgend einige Details. Das was so glänzend bzw. fettig aussieht, kommt vom Hohlraumschutz.

Auf den Stirnseiten des Tretlagergehäuses und am Steuerrohr (unten) war Lack drauf. Da hab ich mal drüber gefräst, wie man auf den Bildern sieht. War aber einigermaßen plan und parallel.














An den Gewindebuchsen für den Bremsadapter das gleiche.





Das mit den krummen Ausfallenden hat wir ja schon mehrfach. Mittlerweile hab ich die Vermutung, dass diese einfach vom ICE übernommen wurden. Daher auch an Sitz- und Kettenstrebe schief. Stört mich nicht sonderlich – Hauptsache es hält.





Das Beste zum Schluss. Meine alte XT Kurbel (Bash-32-22) passt an den Rahmen. Zur Kettenstrebe haben die Kettenblätter noch ausreichend Platz. Wie das mit der Kettenlinie aussieht wird sich noch zeigen. Die zwei kleinsten Ritzel brauche ich bei 29" vermutlich nicht ganz so oft.









Auch bei mir hat die Sattelstütze merklich Spiel im Sattelrohr.  Hab es mit zwei verschiedenen Stützen probiert. Da könnte vermutlich sogar ein mit 0,2mm mehr passen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. Mai 2016)

Meine Kassette für's FF ist gerade gekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2016)

Und wo baust Du dann das HR ein? Beides zusammen wird kaum passen. Oder?


----------



## Biost0ne (4. Mai 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> bis grad ebend war ich noch felsenfest überzeugt, das mein aufbau 29" sein wird. aber leider liegen hier momentan zuviele ungenutzte teile rum die auch auf einen neuen rahmen warten. sowas kommt dann dabei raus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du machst mich grade immer geiler auf das bike Oo Mattoc hab ich auch hier, nur halt noch nicht den rahmen ^^


----------



## Das Brot (4. Mai 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Von Chariot gibt es einen extralangen 5mm Schnellspanner. Den habe ich im Keller liegen und kann das morgen mal propieren ob der passt (Länge). Den habe ich auch verwendet um den Hänger am Enduro festzumachen. Passt also auch durch das Innere einer x12 Achse. Von der Länge her sollte es also taugen.


Problem oder Nachteile gibt's durch den Schnellspanner ja nicht, oder ist es besser mit Schraubachse


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und wo baust Du dann das HR ein? Beides zusammen wird kaum passen. Oder?


Das sollte doch nur ein Späschen sein


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Das sollte doch nur ein Späschen sein



Schon verstanden


----------



## lahnbiker (4. Mai 2016)

Aber immerhin, schöne Feinabstufung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (4. Mai 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Meine Kassette für's FF ist gerade gekommen ...


Schade. Mit Boost hätte das ja gepasst.


----------



## C.Hill (4. Mai 2016)

Lass einfach die Speichen auf der rechten Seite weg, dann braucht man das neumodische boost Zeugs nicht


----------



## C.Hill (4. Mai 2016)

Zum Thema Kettenlinie kann ich berichten, dass die Sram Kurbel mit Absolut black GPX Kettenblatt eine nahezu perfekte Kettenlinie generiert. Die Kette läuft im 6. Gang sehr gerade (1x11):


----------



## mzonq (4. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wäre super! Danke!





Das Brot schrieb:


> Problem oder Nachteile gibt's durch den Schnellspanner ja nicht, oder ist es besser mit Schraubachse



Der 20er Schnellspanner ist zu lang. Da wäre einer, der 3 oder 4 cm kürzer ist auch ausreichend. Das Blöde ist nur, dass man den nicht feinjustieren kann, da die Schnellspannmutter (oder wie das Dingens heißt) nicht verwendet werden kann. Die Aufgabe übernimmt ja das Lastsche Schaltauge. Von daher ist dieser Schnellspanner in einer komischen Position fest. Obwohl der Rahmen keine Nase hat, die ein verrutschen der Achse nach hinten verhindert, hätte ich keine Bedenken da meine Kinder dranzuhängen. Hey, wenn man sieht, was die von Last mit dem Bike anstellen, dann kann das auch nen Kinderanhänger ab, der eh nur auf Waldwegen genutzt wird. Wahrscheinlich werde ich den (passenden)Ssp trotzdem durch die Öffnung mit nem Kabelbinder sichern. Hier noch ein paar schlechte Handybilder


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich deine Bilder anschaue sollte die Achse wohl so 175 lang sein, oder?

Danke für die Bilder....


----------



## Brook (4. Mai 2016)

Guys, welche Sattelklemme passt / nutzt Ihr?


----------



## Das Brot (4. Mai 2016)

Sauber... ich teste morgen auch mal ne andere Achse. Merci.

So nutz ich das FFW mit Hänger auch. Gemütlich im Wald. Wenns dann Fastforward geht wird abgehängt.


----------



## Das Brot (4. Mai 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Guys, welche Sattelklemme passt / nutzt Ihr?


Tune Würger... 34.9


----------



## MalcolmX (5. Mai 2016)

Ur gemein das hier...mein Rahmen ist gestern in Wien angekommen, leider habe ich mir am Sonntag einen Halswirbel gebrochen und darf wohl erst gegen Herbst Probefahren


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Mai 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ur gemein das hier...mein Rahmen ist gestern in Wien angekommen, leider habe ich mir am Sonntag einen Halswirbel gebrochen und darf wohl erst gegen Herbst Probefahren


Aua,dann aber mal gute Besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (5. Mai 2016)

Danke... Gestern war meine OP, jetzt hab ich dann viel Zeit um fertige Aufbauen zu kritisieren


----------



## ONE78 (5. Mai 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ur gemein das hier...mein Rahmen ist gestern in Wien angekommen, leider habe ich mir am Sonntag einen Halswirbel gebrochen und darf wohl erst gegen Herbst Probefahren



Puh, na dann erstmal gute Besserung!


----------



## BrotherMo (5. Mai 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ur gemein das hier...mein Rahmen ist gestern in Wien angekommen, leider habe ich mir am Sonntag einen Halswirbel gebrochen und darf wohl erst gegen Herbst Probefahren


Fuck... Das hört sich kacke an.

Gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim kritisieren der Aufbauten....


----------



## talisman (5. Mai 2016)

Auch von mir gute Genesung @MalcolmX!

Mit der Aufbau-Kritik fang ich mal bei mir selbst an. Die PostMount-Aufnahme scheint sich nicht mit der Magura MT5 zu vertragen. Durch die breite Auflagefläche am vorderen Loch lässt sich der Bremssattel nicht richtig positionieren. Hab's mal versucht im Bild festzuhalten...


----------



## Muellbeutel (5. Mai 2016)

Gutes Besserung! Ein Kumpel hat das gerade auch hinter sich, fährt und buddelt aber wieder fleißig. 
Das warten aufs Rad lohnt sich zmd, auch als ideales Winterfahrrad. Fahrbericht für wurzeln, schnelle Anlieger und Sprünge: Geil!


----------



## MalcolmX (5. Mai 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Gutes Besserung! Ein Kumpel hat das gerade auch hinter sich, fährt und buddelt aber wieder fleißig.
> Das warten aufs Rad lohnt sich zmd, auch als ideales Winterfahrrad. Fahrbericht für wurzeln, schnelle Anlieger und Sprünge: Geil!


Es geht eh steil bergauf... Stehe schon auf meinen eigenen Beinen


----------



## Das Brot (5. Mai 2016)

Auch von mir gute Besserung....


Nochmal zum Hängerthema. Meine Novatec Achse passt perfekt. Die Achse schließt mit Kupplung bündig auf der andere Seite ab. Die Klemmung ist in der Position genau richtig.

Schade das die Bremse und das KB vermutlich erst nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## Das Brot (5. Mai 2016)

talisman schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Genesung @MalcolmX!
> 
> Mit der Aufbau-Kritik fang ich mal bei mir selbst an. Die PostMount-Aufnahme scheint sich nicht mit der Magura MT5 zu vertragen. Durch die breite Auflagefläche am vorderen Loch lässt sich der Bremssattel nicht richtig positionieren. Hab's mal versucht im Bild festzuhalten...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 490225




Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst... ich hab ne MT5 bestellt.


----------



## talisman (5. Mai 2016)

...mit 203er Scheibe und passendem Adapter ist es kein Problem. Mehr hilft mehr 



 

Meine alte FC-M970 hat mit 30er Kettenblatt auf mittlerer Position für mich auch eine ideale Kettenlinie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (5. Mai 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung....
> 
> 
> Nochmal zum Hängerthema. Meine Novatec Achse passt perfekt. Die Achse schließt mit Kupplung bündig auf der andere Seite ab. Die Klemmung ist in der Position genau richtig.
> ...



Sieht gut aus!
Wie lange ist die Achse???


----------



## Das Brot (5. Mai 2016)

Ich hab aber eine 180er Scheibe geordert. Denkst du man kann die Bremse mit einer Unterlagscheibe besser fixieren danit es mit der 180er Scheibe passt.

Beim Versuch meine Luise mit 200er Scheibe zu fahren hat die Scheibe am Postmountadapter gestreift.


----------



## englbert (5. Mai 2016)

Du meinst weil der Leitungsabgang im Weg ist? Auch wenn des nicht optimal ist, lässt der sich ned nach oben oder sogar unten wegdrehen?


----------



## MalcolmX (5. Mai 2016)

Adapter befeilen geht mit Sicherheit auch


----------



## danchoize (5. Mai 2016)

talisman schrieb:


> Mit der Aufbau-Kritik fang ich mal bei mir selbst an. Die PostMount-Aufnahme scheint sich nicht mit der Magura MT5 zu vertragen. Durch die breite Auflagefläche am vorderen Loch lässt sich der Bremssattel nicht richtig positionieren. Hab's mal versucht im Bild festzuhalten...


könntest du mal ein Bild von der Seite machen wenn der Sattel auf dem Adapter liegt?
Vielleicht sieht man dann besser was du meinst.


----------



## talisman (5. Mai 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Adapter befeilen geht mit Sicherheit auch



Ja, das sollte gehen. An der markierten Kante klemmt's. Ich lass jetzt erstmal die große Scheibe dran und geh biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ur gemein das hier...mein Rahmen ist gestern in Wien angekommen, leider habe ich mir am Sonntag einen Halswirbel gebrochen und darf wohl erst gegen Herbst Probefahren



Oha, besch... Sommer für Dich aber wohl Glück im Unglück gehabt. Schön, dass Du Dich wenigstens wieder aufs Biken freuen kannst. Hätte schlimmer enden können. Gute Besserung und hübsche Physiotherapeutinnen 

Zur Sattelklemme: Das ist an meinem Rahmen echt ein Problem. Die originale Klemme ist zu schmal, so dass entweder die Reverb langsam ins Sattelrohr wandert oder die Stütze wegen zu starker Klemmung nicht gut ausfährt. Heute habe ich eine doppelt breite Carbon-Klemme probiert. Mit knapp 8 Nm hält die Stütze jetzt hoffentlich, zumindest läuft sie problemlos rein und raus. Die Sattelrohre sind wohl etwas zu weit geraten.


----------



## C.Hill (5. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist das Sattelrohr auch zu weit. Ich hab einen Alustreifen mit eingeschoben, damit nix mehr wackelt...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Sattelrohr auch zu weit. Ich hab einen Alustreifen mit eingeschoben, damit nix mehr wackelt...


Hat denn mal wer Last kontaktiert deswegen?
Auf sowas habe ich keinen Bock. Auf lange Sicht gibt das nur Probleme. Wäre für mich ein Grund zu retournieren.


----------



## fabeltierkater (5. Mai 2016)

Ich habe seit Dienstag mein FFWD, und bin bisher jeden Tag gefahren. Heute hat dann bei einer Abfahrt mit vielen Stufen auf einmal das Hinterrad komplett blockiert; ich konnte gerade so noch kontrolliert anhalten... Das Hinterrad ist auf der Nichtantriebsseite im Ausfallende ein Stück nach hinten gerutscht, so dass der Reifen an der Kettenstrebe blockiert hat. Und das, obwohl ich die Achse für meine Begriffe recht fest angezogen habe. Vielleicht hat die Achse sich ein bisschen gelockert, oder ich habe sie doch nicht fest genug angezogen. Jetzt habe ich die Achse bis zum Anschlag zugeknallt und hoffe, dass das dauerhaft funktioniert.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat denn mal wer Last kontaktiert deswegen?
> Auf sowas habe ich keinen Bock. Auf lange Sicht gibt das nur Probleme. Wäre für mich ein Grund zu retournieren.



Ich weiß gar nicht, wie die Gewährleistungshaftung bei solchen Founding-Projekten geregelt ist. Aber ja, doof ist es schon. Nur will ich das Teil momentan einfach nicht wieder hergeben


----------



## Das Brot (5. Mai 2016)

Hoffe das hilft Euch weiter...


----------



## Biost0ne (5. Mai 2016)

So ich darf mich jetzt auch zu euch gesellen <3 Fotos gibt es vom aufbau in einer Woche


----------



## talisman (5. Mai 2016)

Mit der Stütze hab ich kein Problem. Verbaut ist eine Reverb mit einer Billig-Klemme von BC:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/Elite-MTB-Sattelklemme-p13371/
Mit dem Flugrost im Sattelrohr hält das prima


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2016)

Da ja immer wieder nach Fahreindrücken gefragt wird.
Ich wollte erst was dazu schreiben, nachdem ich in richtigem Gelände war. Auf den Hometrails bin ich ja auch mit dem Taro recht gut zurecht gekommen...
War jetzt zwei Tage im Vinschgau und bin die gebaute Trails und noch einige andere Wege gefahren. Jetzt frage ich mich, wozu ich das Trailfox mitgenommen habe 
Gefühlt bin ich mit dem FFWD nicht langsamer. Das Rad verleiht viel Sicherheit; ich habe die Hinterraddämpfung nicht vermisst. Es ist natürlich ein etwas vorsichtigerer Umgang mit der HR-Bremse von Vorteil; und durch die Dämpfung mit dem Bein kenne ich jetzt Muskelgruppen in meinem Unterschenkel, die ich schon lange nicht mehr gespürt habe 
Ein klare Empfehlung kann ich noch für die Pedale abgeben (Race Face Chester). Es gab auch in ruppigen Passagen kein Problem mit dem Halt.
Für längeres Bergauffahren würde ich gern einen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep probieren, evtl. auch noch ein kürzerer Vorbau. 
Und für steile Anstiege vorn ein 20er KB...


----------



## Brook (7. Mai 2016)

Was sagt Ihr zu diesen "Doppelsattelstütz - Klemmen"? Die eine Seite klemmt auf dem Rahmen und die andere hält die Stütze - bei einem nicht 100% gearbeiteten Rahmen könnte dies doch Sinn ergeben oder was sind Eure Erfahrungen bis jetzt? Habe mir noch immer keine bestellt ... würde aber gern, da mir mittlerweile fast alles vollständig vor der Nase liegt.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Twin-Clamp-SC13-Sattelklemme-p47943/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2016)

talisman schrieb:


> Mit der Stütze hab ich kein Problem. Verbaut ist eine Reverb mit einer Billig-Klemme von BC:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/Elite-MTB-Sattelklemme-p13371/
> Mit dem Flugrost im Sattelrohr hält das prima


 
Dito.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Mai 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr zu diesen "Doppelsattelstütz - Klemmen"? Die eine Seite klemmt auf dem Rahmen und die andere hält die Stütze - bei einem nicht 100% gearbeiteten Rahmen könnte dies doch Sinn ergeben oder was sind Eure Erfahrungen bis jetzt? Habe mir noch immer keine bestellt ... würde aber gern, da mir mittlerweile fast alles vollständig vor der Nase liegt.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Twin-Clamp-SC13-Sattelklemme-p47943/



Da halte ich nichts von. Die Wandung der Dropper-Posts ist nicht so dick sind, als dass sie eine so schmale Einschnürung gut auf die Fläche verteilen kann. Ergebnis: Entweder rutscht die Stütze dennoch oder wird so eingeklemmt, dass sie nicht sauber ausfährt. Eine breite Klemme finde ich da besser.

Ich habe an meiner Reverb einfach eine Lage Aluminium-Klebeband etwas 3 mm unterhalb der Linie geklebt, wo sie mit dem Sattelrohr fluchtet. Jetzt brauche ich deutlich weniger Drehmoment, bis die Stütze hält. Sollte sie auch bei längeren Touren noch immer rutschen, kommt noch eine Lage drauf.
Das Aluminium-Klebeband gibt es in jedem Baumarkt in der Sanitärabteilung.


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Mai 2016)

Noch jemand, der gerne das Sitzrohr absägen will oder es schon getan hat?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Mai 2016)

Rumpelrumpel auf den Trails der Cannondale Enduro Serie, Wogähsen.
Das Teil macht einfach Laune aber ich freue mich doch bald auch mal wieder Fully fahren zu können


----------



## praTTler (9. Mai 2016)

hmm... KW18 ist nun rum - Versandbenachrichtigung hab ich immer noch keine


----------



## christian1994 (9. Mai 2016)

Bei mir genau das selbe


----------



## berkel (9. Mai 2016)

Mein FFWD ist nun auch endlich aufgebaut:





Die Verarbeitung war soweit OK, bis auf ein paar Gewinde die ich wegen des Lacks nachgeschnitten habe und das leider sehr groß ausgeriebene Sitzrohr.
Etwas aufwändiger als gedacht war die Modifikation des Schaltauges für 10mm Steckachse. Zunächst beim Aufbohren weil das Schaltauge überall schräge Kanten hat und sich schlecht spannen lässt. Dann wegen der Gewindelänge der DT RWS Steckachse (ist übrigens M10x1). Dieses fängt erst ab ca. Mitte des Ausfallendes an. Daher musste ich zunächst den Einstellanschlag am Schaltauge etwas wegfeilen um mit einem 10mm Bohrer das Gewinde von hinten wegbohren/einsenken zu können.





Gewicht Rahmen, Gr. L schwarz (inkl. Originalachse, Bremsadapter und allen Zughaltern): 2.908g


*Erster Fahreindruck:*

Nach dem ersten Anschauen und Draufsetzen dachte ich erstmal "Uh, Geometron mäßig" (vom Nicolai GPI Geometron war ich bei einer Probefahrt nicht so begeistert).
Mein HT Vorgänger ist ein 2Souls QH (Gr. L) das fast schon ein BMX artiges Handling hat und sich kinderleicht fahren lässt (Manuals, HR-Versetzen etc. geht fast wie von selbst), auf dem ich mich aber wenn es steil und technisch oder schnell wird nicht mehr wirklich wohl fühle (da fühlt es sich kurz und hoch an).
Das FFWD fährt sich komplett anders, aber auch anders anders als erwartet. Es ist zwar nicht so verspielt wie das QH, fährt sich aber dennoch nicht träge. Überraschenderweise fällt der flache Lenkwinkel überhaupt nicht negativ auf, selbst bergauf kippt die Lenkung nicht ab. Überhaupt geht das FFWD sehr gut vorwärts und bergauf. Ansonsten kommt mir und meinem Fahrstil das tiefere Tretlager und das deutlich weiter vorn liegende VR sehr entgegen wenn das Gelände anspruchsvoller wird. Wie es sich beim Stolperbiken verhält muss ich noch rausfinden.



MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ur gemein das hier...mein Rahmen ist gestern in Wien angekommen, leider habe ich mir am Sonntag einen Halswirbel gebrochen und darf wohl erst gegen Herbst Probefahren


Oh, da kommen böse Erinnerungen an Uwes Sturz hoch.  Gute Besserung!


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Oh, da kommen böse Erinnerungen an Uwes Sturz hoch.  Gute Besserung!


Hab auch an ihn gedacht... Aber bin schon daheim, geht bergauf


----------



## Das Brot (9. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Mein FFWD ist nun auch endlich aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dachte schon ich bin der einzige ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Mai 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Dachte schon ich bin der einzige ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze


Nö, ich auch


----------



## berkel (9. Mai 2016)

Wobei die Sattelstütze erstmal nur testweise drin ist (meine KS Lev muss entlüftet werden). Auf meiner Hausrunde mit abwechselnden technischen Abfahrten und Anstiegen war es gestern schon etwas nervig immer per Hand zu verstellen. Die Alternative wäre den Sattel die meiste Zeit unten zu lassen und im Wiegetritt hoch zu drücken (was trainingsmäßig auch nicht verkehrt wäre).


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Mai 2016)

Hab auch noch eine oldschool Stütze drin. Mir ist heute die 5mm Achse am Gewindeansatz gerissen, beim nachziehen auf dem Trail. Das HR/die Achse verschiebt sich in den Ausfallenden leicht beim starken anbremsen. Soo viel Anpressdruck lässt sich mit der Schraubversion leider nicht aufbringen. 
Werde jetzt einen alten Schnellspanner probieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2016)

Wie kann sich denn eigentlich die Achse verschieben, wenn doch dieser verstellbare Abstandshalter dran ist?
Egal, ich hab eh einen seriösen XT Schnellspanner dran.
Beim Aufbau hatte ich nur den Schreckmoment, wie hoch der Steuersatz baut , da ich eine gebrauchte Gabel verbaut hab. Ich ging von ca. 1cm für den Steuersatz aus, es sind aber ca. 2cm! Jetzt ist das Steuerrohr so grade eben auf Höhe der oberen Vorbauschraube zu Ende...

Das großzügig ausgeriebene Sitzrohr wird mir sicher auch Probleme bereiten, wenn ich keine Versenkstütze nehme, da die Einstecktiefe bei mir so gering ist. Die Kindshock DZ hält aber mit nur 8cm Einstecktiefe, da wackelt nix trotz nicht allzu heftig angezogenem Schnellspanner.

Die Kettenlinie ist über das mittlere 6. Ritzel gepeilt genau auf Linie eines normalen inneren Kettenblatts einer 2-fach Normalkurbel, und da geht das 32er locker aus vom Platz. Daher müsste das bestellte 30er N/W DM mit 6mm Offset ideal passen. Müsste.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> (meine KS Lev muss entlüftet werden)



Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich Dir die Einkaufsliste für alle Dichtungen geben und einen Internetshop, wo alles verfügbar ist. Kosten: Knapp über 10 € inkl. Versand.


----------



## freetourer (9. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Mein FFWD ist nun auch endlich aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches Kettenblatt hast Du verbaut?

Kettenlinie passt so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Mai 2016)

Das Schaltauge auf der Antriebsseite lässt sich mit dem Schräubchen fixieren, auf der Bremsseite wird aber nichts fixiert. Dort verzieht sich die Achse beim starken bremsen nach hinten, das HR sitz dann schief im Hinterbau. Evtl lässt sich mit dem schnellspanner mehr Druck aufbringen und das Problem verschwindet.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2016)

Nochmal bzgl. HR-Verstellung. Der Nobby Nic ist einfach verdammt hoch. Gestern habe ich eine Slaughter montiert. Der passt super in kürzester Stellung.

Das Problem mit der sich verziehenden Achse könnt Last lösen, indem sie die linke Seite ähnlich der rechten bauen, also mit dem Gewinde verbunden, nur ohne Schaltauge und Gewinde.
Oder hat hier jemand eine Drehbank und kann das aus Edelstahl oder Aluminium bauen? Sollte ja nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## berkel (9. Mai 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Welches Kettenblatt hast Du verbaut?
> 
> Kettenlinie passt so?


Das ist ein 28er Bionicon B-Ring oval in "BB30" Version -> entspricht quasi Boost-Standard auf einer GXP Kurbel:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Unsere Kettenblätter für BB30 haben einen um 5,3mm kleineren Versatz. D.h. wenn du ein BB30 Kettenblatt auf eine GXP Kurbel montierst, dann hast du bei einem 28er und 30er anstatt der 47mm dann 52,3mm.
> Das ist das, was du wissen wolltest, oder?





Sackmann schrieb:


> Das gilt ja nur für die 28er und 30er Kettenblätter. Ab 32 aufwärts wäre es dann ein 54er Kettenlinie.
> Die Homepage müssen wir ohnehin mal überarbeiten...


Die Kettenlinie passt und zur Kettenstrebe ist noch gut Platz. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die normale Version nicht auch passen würde (bzw. evtl. von der Kettenlinie sogar besser). Müsste ich mal die Kurbel vom anderen Bike montieren.


----------



## christian1994 (9. Mai 2016)

das mit dem gegenstück (#2419) auf der linken seite wäre schon ne gute idee frage ist bloß wie viel zug auf dieser seite ist, am ende killt das einem noch das gewinde. ich bin auch schon seid ein paar tagen am überlegen was man da machen könnte aber leider fehlt mir immer noch der rahmen damit ich mir das mal genauer ansehen kann. möglichkeiten zum bauen hab ich ja genug in der arbeit


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2016)

Alu XT Spanner rutscht ...
Uralt Stahlspanner hält ...
wenn: Lack drunter ab und mit Flex Dremel oÄ angeraut.


----------



## Biost0ne (9. Mai 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge auf der Antriebsseite lässt sich mit dem Schräubchen fixieren, auf der Bremsseite wird aber nichts fixiert. Dort verzieht sich die Achse beim starken bremsen nach hinten, das HR sitz dann schief im Hinterbau. Evtl lässt sich mit dem schnellspanner mehr Druck aufbringen und das Problem verschwindet.



Kann man mit dem bike den überhaupt richtig ballern ? mach mir schon etwas angst ^^


----------



## Das Brot (9. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Alu XT Spanner rutscht ...
> Uralt Stahlspanner hält ...
> wenn: Lack drunter ab und mit Flex Dremel oÄ angeraut.Anhang anzeigen 491766



Oh man  Leut das ist jetzt aber nicht Euer Ernst!?

Dachte Last hat Erfahrung mit dem System und jetzt kommen hier solche Erfahrungswerte. Werde auch mit Spanner fahren aber das Spagat zwischen fest und ab bzw. verzogenem HR bleibt wohl ständiger Begleiter


----------



## Brook (9. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem bike den überhaupt richtig ballern ? mach mir schon etwas angst ^^



... mir um ehrlich zu sein auch! Ich meine, es handelt sich hierbei um ein FREERIDE / ENDURO Hardtail Rahmen und ich will nicht drauf warten das es mir das Hinterrad verzieht / blockiert :-/

LAST, was sagt Ihr dazu???


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Mai 2016)

Also bei mir verzieht sich nix.


----------



## mawe (9. Mai 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> ... mir um ehrlich zu sein auch! Ich meine, es handelt sich hierbei um ein FREERIDE / ENDURO Hardtail Rahmen und ich will nicht drauf warten das es mir das Hinterrad verzieht / blockiert :-/



Mir ist gestern beim zügigen Rollen ein 3cm dicker Ast zwischen Hinterrad und Kettenstrebe geraten und hat sich dort verklemmt. Trotz des des Hebels vom Radius der 29er Felge hat sich die Achse kein bischen verschoben.



> LAST, was sagt Ihr dazu???



Sprich' sie doch einfach mal direkt an und frag nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2016)

Vor 25 Jahren hatte ich das auch an meinem Rennrad ,(Stahl).
Finds lösbar - ist doch klar dass der Lack weg muss, die Oberfläche ist halt arg glatt.


----------



## fabeltierkater (9. Mai 2016)

Seit bei mir einmal das HR auf der linken Seite rausrerutscht ist, deswegen blockiert hat und fast einen schweren Sturz verursacht hat, achte ich genau auf die Achse. Ich muss mindestens nach jeder Abfahrt, manchmal auch währenddessen, die Achse lösen, wieder richtig schieben und anziehen. Ich werde mal Last anschreiben, ob die da eine Lösung haben, so ist das nämlich ziemlich nervig - und ich sehe es nicht ein, dass ich da irgendwie mit Schnellspannern experimentieren muss...


----------



## Biost0ne (9. Mai 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> ... mir um ehrlich zu sein auch! Ich meine, es handelt sich hierbei um ein FREERIDE / ENDURO Hardtail Rahmen und ich will nicht drauf warten das es mir das Hinterrad verzieht / blockiert :-/
> 
> LAST, was sagt Ihr dazu???



ja grade deswegen (Freeride/Enduro) desewegen hatte ich es mir ja gekauft... A um touren zu fahren, und B um damit im Kleinen Bikepark etwas zu rocken 

bei einer landung könnte das schon ark nach hinten los gehen -_- wenn ich mir das so vorstelle O_O


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Mai 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Seit bei mir einmal das HR auf der linken Seite rausrerutscht ist, deswegen blockiert hat und fast einen schweren Sturz verursacht hat, achte ich genau auf die Achse. Ich muss mindestens nach jeder Abfahrt, manchmal auch währenddessen, die Achse lösen, wieder richtig schieben und anziehen. Ich werde mal Last anschreiben, ob die da eine Lösung haben, so ist das nämlich ziemlich nervig - und ich sehe es nicht ein, dass ich da irgendwie mit Schnellspannern experimentieren muss...



Das Rad ist komplett rausgerutscht?? Wie soll das den gehen? Ist das Gegenstück auf der Antriebsseite gebrochen?


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2016)

bei mir hat sich das HR einmal verschoben,
da ich die Achse nur normal angezogen hatte.

Hab ja schon einige Schrauben abgedreht, weil ich zu kraftvoll geschraubt hab...

als ich die Achse dann abgeknallt hab, wars fest.
dafür hat sich beim Fahren die Radstandsverstellung wieder gelöst.
Das Rad war zwar fest,
aber nach dem erneuten aus- und einbauen war es wieder schief.

nicht gut, aber aktuell tolerabel.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich in der Galerie zu meinem Eindruck von 27,5+ und 29 gefragt wurde....

bin mit Procore und knapp über einem bar in Finale Ligure die Trails runter geschrotet.
ich war ähnlich schnell, wie mein Mitfahrer mit einem Turner 5.Spot

Auch durch Bremswellen konnte ich mit Vollgas durch,

Ob das ohne Procore auch geht, wag sich zu bezweifeln.
So is es aber mega geil.


----------



## fabeltierkater (9. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Das Rad ist komplett rausgerutscht?? Wie soll das den gehen? Ist das Gegenstück auf der Antriebsseite gebrochen?


Nein, nur die linke Seite ist rausgerutscht, die rechte Seite war noch drin. Dadurch hat dann der Reifen an der linken Sitzstrebe blockiert.  Und es ist nichts kaputtgegangen, was ich sehr überraschend fand...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> als ich die Achse dann abgeknallt hab, wars fest.


Die arme Achse, womit hat sie denn so ein brutales Ende verdient 

scnr...


----------



## Biost0ne (9. Mai 2016)

Grade erst gekauft und jetzt lese ich so einRotz.... Hmmm naja ich werde ja sehen wie es sich verhält, an sonsten ist die tage wieder ein schwarzer L rahmen im Bm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (9. Mai 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Also bei mir verzieht sich nix.



Nehme an du hast die Achse ganz normal *fest *angezogen, oder?

Bin guter Dinge das das hält....


----------



## C.Hill (9. Mai 2016)

BTW 8Nm Anzugsdrehmoment laut Anleitung.


----------



## praTTler (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mal einen verchromten Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, da gabs das selbe Problem. Lösung: Fächerscheibe


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2016)

Ja, habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Das Gewinde der Achse habe ich zudem mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung versehen. Beim HT lockert sich eben auch gern mal was.


----------



## Das Brot (9. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Grade erst gekauft und jetzt lese ich so einRotz.... Hmmm naja ich werde ja sehen wie es sich verhält, an sonsten ist die tage wieder ein schwarzer L rahmen im Bm


Naja ich geh mal davon aus, dass wenn bei den vielen Testivals das Problem aufgetreten wäre hätte LAST entsprechend reagiert. Bei meiner Testfahrt in Freiburg hat bei allen Testern das System keinen Ärger gemacht.

Wenn nun endlich mal die restlichen Teile kommen werde ich mein Glück versuchen. Ein komisches Gefühl bleibt, das hatte ich damals an meinem Helius DH auch. Hatte auch horizontale Ausfallenden. Probleme gabs nie.


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Mai 2016)

Das Rad ist sonst absolut Freeride enduro sonstwas tauglich und wurde von mir die letzten Tage alles andere als schonend bewegt. Immer VOR den anderen mit fullys und kein bischen langsamer als sonst mit meinem Freeride/enduro fully. 

Die Ausfallenden sind etwas suboptimal für das was der Rahmen sonst ermöglicht. ordentlich fest geschraubt sollte das HR aber ausreichend gut sitzen. Die 8Nm sind zu wenig, ein guter Schnellspanner sollte genug Druck aufbauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (9. Mai 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Das Rad ist sonst absolut Freeride enduro sonstwas tauglich und wurde von mir die letzten Tage alles andere als schonend bewegt. Immer VOR den anderen mit fullys und kein bischen langsamer als sonst mit meinem Freeride/enduro fully.
> 
> Die Ausfallenden sind etwas suboptimal für das was der Rahmen sonst ermöglicht. ordentlich fest geschraubt sollte das HR aber ausreichend gut sitzen. Die 8Nm sind zu wenig, ein guter Schnellspanner sollte genug Druck aufbauen können.



ok klingt eigentlich gut  
Also ist quasi das Ausfallende auf der Bremsseite nur zum raus schieben oder ? weil evtl. kann man da was basteln, was beides verbindet !


----------



## berkel (9. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> [...] dafür hat sich beim Fahren die Radstandsverstellung wieder gelöst.
> Das Rad war zwar fest,
> aber nach dem erneuten aus- und einbauen war es wieder schief.


Die Einstellmuttern sind sehr lose auf dem Gewinde, da kann es bei Gerappel schon sein, dass die sich verstellen. Die sollten z.B. mit kleinen O-Ringen gesichert/gehemmt werden, oder mit Loctite.



der-gute schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in der Galerie zu meinem Eindruck von 27,5+ und 29 gefragt wurde....
> 
> bin mit Procore und knapp über einem bar in Finale Ligure die Trails runter geschrotet.
> ich war ähnlich schnell, wie mein Mitfahrer mit einem Turner 5.Spot
> ...


Was für eine Felge fährst du hinten? Mit Standard Schwalbe Procore?

Ich fahre auch Procore, aber mit Hans Dampf 29x2,35 da schlägt es trotz 1,2 bar noch ordentlich. Vielleicht sollte man mit dem HT einfach nicht so schnell fahren .

Bei der Testfahrt mit dem Scott Scale Plus habe ich mir auch gleich einen Durchschlagplatten gefahren. Am Scott Stand hatte ich mehrere Plus Bikes mit Platten gesehen.


----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2016)

DT XM551 mit normalem Procore.

Durchschläge? so richtig hab ich das net bemerkt...
Vorne sah mein Reifen heftig aus, überall war Milch ausgetreten,
hinten war alles sauber...


----------



## Biost0ne (10. Mai 2016)

Nochmal zur Sattelklemme, ich denke ich werde mir erstmal die "Superlock 2 von syntace" bestellen  ist zwar recht schwer, aber da ich eh erstmal eine standart stütze fahren werde, sollte die wohl recht gut sein  breite sollte wohl reichen ^^


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2016)

Klemme: Es geht nichts über Tune Würger. Wenn Du schon Geld ausgeben willst.

HR-Achse: Ich werde es erstmal mit Fächerscheibe probieren. Die Rändelmuttern zur Achsverstellung bekommen etwas Loctite verpasst. Man muss ja keine Wissenschaft draus machen.
Und mal ehrlich, was Finale übersteht, wird für Norddeutschland reichen


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> DT XM551 mit normalem Procore.
> 
> Durchschläge? so richtig hab ich das net bemerkt...
> Vorne sah mein Reifen heftig aus, überall war Milch ausgetreten,
> hinten war alles sauber...


Das Scott Testbike war tubeless ohne Procore aufgebaut. Bei hartem Einsatz funktioniert das wohl nicht ohne bzw. kann man dann keinen niedrigen Luftdruck fahren und die breiten Reifen machen keinen Sinn.
Beim HT und auch beim Fully merke ich schon wenn es auf den Procore Mantel durchschlägt - es passiert nur nichts und Milch tritt auch nicht aus weil die Reifenwulst ja weiter an das Felgenhorn gedückt wird.


----------



## Wipeout267 (10. Mai 2016)

Bei mir hat sich beim Bremsen auch die Achse verschoben - ich hatte allerdings auch keinen Lack entfernt.

Ich habe jetzt auch Schraubensicherung an den Schrauben der Einstellräder verwendet und 10Nm statt 8. hoffe, das hält jetzt. 

Andere Frage: habt ihr die Standard 2-Fach Zuganschläge am Oberrohr verwendet? Bei mir sitzen die Züge damit viel zu locker.


----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2016)

Bei mir is es fest.

Halter auch korrekt zusammen gebaut?


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

Hm, interessant, dass das Achssystem solche Probleme macht. Das System wird bei Last ja auch an den anderen HTs verwendet. Hat mal jemand bei Last nachgefragt?
Mir war die 5mm Spannachse bei horizontalen Ausfallenden an einem Enduro von Anfang an suspekt. Da bin ich froh über meine 10mm Steckachse, die kann man richtig anknallen.


----------



## rms69 (10. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bei mir is es fest.
> Halter auch korrekt zusammen gebaut?


.. bei mir auch - es gibt in jeder Tüte einen Ober- und einen Unterteil (mit Schraube). Und auch die Klemmung für Brems- und Schaltseil ist unterschiedlich groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (10. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Noch jemand, der gerne das Sitzrohr absägen will oder es schon getan hat?



Da hab ich auch dran gedacht um meine Moveloc 200 rein zu bekommen.... hab aber nun eine neue Reverb 170 bestellt, die passt ohne abzusägen.... um auf nummer sicher zu gehen (Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren falls jemand das im Angriff nimmt...  Ich hab einen XL rahmen).

Ich war grad im Vinschgau und in Finale die letzen 2 Wochen und freu mich dass inzwischen mein FFWD rahmen angekommen ist... juhuuu...

Mir macht die Geschichte mit dem Verrutschen vom Hinterrad schon bissl Angst da ich grad nicht zimperlich zu Sache gehe und auch ordentlich Kilometer, Höhenmeter & "Sprüngenmeter" usw bewältige...


----------



## Wipeout267 (10. Mai 2016)

Ok, Danke Euch für die Info! 

Dann habe ich wohl die falschen Zughalterungen verwendet, nämlich die Einteiligen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Mai 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch dran gedacht um meine Moveloc 200 rein zu bekommen.... hab aber nun eine neue Reverb 170 bestellt, die passt ohne abzusägen.... um auf nummer sicher zu gehen (Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren falls jemand das im Angriff nimmt...  Ich hab einen XL rahmen).
> 
> Ich war grad im Vinschgau und in Finale die letzen 2 Wochen und freu mich dass inzwischen mein FFWD rahmen angekommen ist... juhuuu...
> 
> Mir macht die Geschichte mit dem Verrutschen vom Hinterrad schon bissl Angst da ich grad nicht zimperlich zu Sache gehe und auch ordentlich Kilometer, Höhenmeter & "Sprüngenmeter" usw bewältige...



Ich hatte bei LAST angefragt: Sie raten davon ab, da sie es nicht geprüft haben und somit auch keine Gewährleistung geben können.
Ich wollte etwa 15mm absägen, damit meine 150er Reverb in den Rahmen geht...

Die Hinterradachse kann gar nicht so fest geschraubt werde wie ein Schnellspanner, da die Torsionsbelastung beim festschrauben dann zum Versagen führt, nicht die Zugbelastung. Daher, sollte mit einem Schnellspanner eine höhere Klemmkraft erreicht werden können.


----------



## rms69 (10. Mai 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> D... hab aber nun eine neue Reverb 170 bestellt, die passt ohne abzusägen...


an die [email protected] Besteller: habt Ihr am Lieferschein auch die Reverb mit 170mm stehen? Drinnen war aber natürlich eine 150er ;-)


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Daher, sollte mit einem Schnellspanner eine höhere Klemmkraft erreicht werden können.


Der Schnellspannhebel steht halt im geschlossenen Zustand eventuell in einer ungünstigen Position, da sich die rechte Seite mit dem Gewinde nicht verdrehen/einstellen lässt.


----------



## RamonS (10. Mai 2016)

Gestern kam auch mein Rahmen, da noch nich viel in Rot zusehen war, hier mal meiner in L, komplett knapp unter 14kg

Ne Syntace Schnellspannerklemme is übrig geblieben


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ok, Danke Euch für die Info!
> 
> Dann habe ich wohl die falschen Zughalterungen verwendet, nämlich die Einteiligen.



Einteilige Zughalterungen? Auch die einfachen Zughalter waren zweiteilig (mit Schraube dreiteilig) und für das OR braucht es doch die zweiteiligen (HR Bremse + Schaltung).


----------



## Wipeout267 (10. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Einteilige Zughalterungen? Auch die einfachen Zughalter waren zweiteilig (mit Schraube dreiteilig) und für das UR braucht es doch die zweiteiligen (HR Bremse + Schaltung).



Ok, ich geb's ja zu, ich war wohl einfach zu doof! Man sollte einfach nicht bis zu tief in die Nacht schrauben... 

Gut, dass es euch gibt!


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2016)

Gleich 100 Seiten 

@HTWolfi. Du hast ja den Baron drauf. Erzähl mal was darüber.

@all: Wer nicht die DT Swiss Boost Nabe am VR hat, sondern eine andere Boost Nabe. Wurde da auch geschummelt? Ich habe den Eindruck, DT Swiss hat nur die Bremsscheibenaufnahme 10 mm heraus gespacert, den restlichen Nabenkörper und damit den Abstand der Flansche aber gleich gelassen, so dass letztlich kein Vorteil bzgl. gleicher Speichenlängen und -spannungen entsteht. Zumindest haben sie da ein gutes Stück verschenkt. Das war doch aber der eigentliche Sinn von Boost. Ich habe allerdings keine andere DT Swiss Nabe, so das ich nicht vergleichen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (10. Mai 2016)

Heute erste Ausfahrt.





Weitere Bilder drüben in der Galerie: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/page-2#post-13799422

Der montierte Bremsadapter war bei meinem Rahmen zu weit außen, ich konnte die Bremse daher nicht weit genug nach innen verschieben. Musste vorne 1,5mm und hinten 0,5mm unterlegen, sprich die Gewindeeinsätze im Rahmen fluchten nicht richtig. Die eigentlich eh schon zu kurze Befestigungsschraube hab ich durch eine länger ersetzt.





Mit meinen 182 und einer Schrittlänge von 86 fühle ich mich auf dem L Rahmen recht wohl.

Wie zu erwarten, merkt man das Plus an Grip und das besser Überrollverhalten gegenüber meinen bisherigen 26" Laufräder. Allerdings merkt man auch die geringer Steifigkeit der 29" Räder.

Bin heute hauptsächlich technische Sachen gefahren. Der Bash setzt schon etwas früher wie gewohnt auf. Für _mich_ könnte das Tretlager ruhig 15mm höher liegen.

In steilen Passagen und an Stufen, wo ich normalerweise mit dem Körperschwerpunkt recht tief gehen muss, komme ich mit dem Hintern an den Reifen – das ist noch etwas irritierend.

Handling geht trotz der Länge voll in Ordnung und fühlt sich für mich nicht träge an. Versetzten funktioniert auch fast wie gewohnt. Aufs Hinterrad geht es etwas unwillig – logisch.

Mein erster Eindruck »Baßd scho«


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der montierte Bremsadapter war bei meinem Rahmen zu weit außen, ich konnte die Bremse daher nicht weit genug nach innen verschieben.
> 
> [...]
> 
> In steilen Passagen und an Stufen, wo ich normalerweise mit dem Körperschwerpunkt recht tief gehen muss, komme ich mit dem Hintern an den Reifen – das ist noch etwas irritierend.


Der Bremsadapter hat bei mir zufällig gerade noch gepasst, die Schrauben liegen in den Sattelbohrungen an. Scheint generell zu weit außen zu sein, ist auch Nabenabhängig (müsste für Hope noch weiter innen sein?).

Kontakt am HR liegt beim Umstieg auf 29" auch an der Gewohnheit weiter runter gehen zu müssen. Beim Fully habe ich von 27,5" hinten wieder auf 29" gewechselt und hatte am Gardasee auch hin und wieder bei Stufen kontakt (da federt der Hinterbau aber zusätzlich ein) - gewöhnt man sich dran.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Mai 2016)

Oha, glei mit Verlinkung, dass ma's a richtig versteht

Warum ist unten beim innenlager kein Loch?


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @HTWolfi. Du hast ja den Baron drauf. Erzähl mal was darüber.


Da ich den Baron auch gerade eine Woche am Gardasee getestet habe bin ich mal so frei: Mein Lieblingsreifen ist eigentlich der Minion DHF, zuletzt am 29er in 2.5 MaxxTerra, aber ich war die Woche auch mit dem Baron Projekt sehr zufrieden am VR (Procore mit 1,0 bar), sehr guter Kurvengrip und gut kontrollierbar. Wünschen würde ich mir noch etwas mehr Volumen (wie beim 2.5er Minion DHF der in 29" sehr fett ist).
Auf dem extrem rutschigen nassen Kalkstein hätte ich mir etwas mehr Grip erhofft, gefühlt ist er da nicht besser als der MaxxTerra den ich hinten drauf hatte.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2016)

Danke, klingt gegenüber dem alten Baron aber nach Rückschritt.


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

@hasardeur

Naja, so wie ich die Produktstrategie von Conti verstehe war es beim Baron Projekt auch nicht das Ziel einen DH Baron mit Faltkarkasse zu machen. Da muss man auch die Zielgruppe beachten. Ich weiß nicht wie viele Kunden wirklich so einen Reifen wollen würden. Ich denke da täuscht das Forum hier.

In Sachen Grip auf Fels und Wurzeln wird wohl der Minion DHF in MaxxGrip die Referenz bei 29" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2016)

Nur das der 2.5er leider nimmer gscheit durch meine Diamond geht...
Daher brauch ich Ersatz.
Der Baron Projekt wäre im Rennen, aber irgendwie trau ich dem net so recht.

Kennt einer den Kaiser Projekt in 29?

Oder die neuen E13 TRS?


----------



## lahnbiker (10. Mai 2016)

Aus der Galerie:



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Heute erste Ausfahrt.



Ist das mit dem Hinterrad so richtig? SIeht ja ziemlich schräg aus, so nach links versetzt.
Auf den anderen Bildern kann man es nicht so richtig sehen, da Hinterrad meist schräg fotografiert. Ist das erste Bild was direkt von hinten gemacht ist. Dachte, das sitzt mit dem 6mm Versatz dann mittiger im Hinterbau.

Ansonsten sehr schick


----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2016)

@lahnbiker: Du kennst den Rahmen schon, oder?


----------



## lahnbiker (10. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> @lahnbiker: Du kennst den Rahmen schon, oder?


Ja, ziert bisher leider nur mein Sofa. Hinterrad war noch nicht drin und muss auch noch umgespeicht werden. Mir geht auf dem Bild halt der Reifen so arg Richtung linke Sitzstrebe. Aber wahrscheinlich täuscht da die Perspektive.


----------



## berkel (10. Mai 2016)

Die Perspektive täuscht! Die rechte Sitzstrebe macht unten einen Knick, oben ist es symmetrisch.


----------



## schu2000 (11. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,
hat jemand zufällig grad den Karton, der von Last für den Versand verwendet wurde zur Hand und kann bitte die Abmessungen des Kartons posten? Meiner ist daheim und ich bin unterwegs, ich bräuchte aber die Abmessungen, um die Versandkosten zu klären.
Demnächst wirds dann einen nagelneuen, unbenutzten, nicht aufgebauten FFWD-Rahmen in blau, Rahmengröße L, mit Steuersatz zu kaufen geben. Komme leider auf absehbare Zeit nicht dazu, das Bike aufzubauen und nur in der Ecke liegen hat der Rahmen nicht verdient


----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nur das der 2.5er leider nimmer gscheit durch meine Diamond geht...
> Daher brauch ich Ersatz.
> Der Baron Projekt wäre im Rennen, aber irgendwie trau ich dem net so recht.
> 
> ...



Der Butcher in Grid macht bisher auch eine gute Figur, ist aber nur in 2.3 zu haben. Für normales Fahren genügt das Dank 29" völlig, doch beim Stolperbiken kann ich mir vorstellen, ist etwas mehr Volumen sinnvoll. Gripp hat er aber ohne Ende (50a/40a) und die Karkasse ist auch schön stabil.


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2016)

der Minion DH 29x2.5 3.C MaxxGrip ist die Referenz.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> der Minion DH 29x2.5 3.C MaxxGrip ist die Referenz.



Passt aber nicht durch Deine Gabel


----------



## miriquidi-biker (11. Mai 2016)

@ *schu2000: 135cm X 68cm x 45cm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (11. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> @hasardeur
> 
> Naja, so wie ich die Produktstrategie von Conti verstehe war es beim Baron Projekt auch nicht das Ziel einen DH Baron mit Faltkarkasse zu machen. Da muss man auch die Zielgruppe beachten. Ich weiß nicht wie viele Kunden wirklich so einen Reifen wollen würden. Ich denke da täuscht das Forum hier.
> 
> In Sachen Grip auf Fels und Wurzeln wird wohl der Minion DHF in MaxxGrip die Referenz bei 29" sein.



Wer den weichen Conti-Gummi fahren will sollte zum Kaiser Projekt greifen. 
Er ist auch gleich schwer. Beide Ca. 1100g in 29"
Mir zu schwer, obwohl ich gerne Conti fahre.


----------



## berkel (11. Mai 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Wer den weichen Conti-Gummi fahren will sollte zum Kaiser Projekt greifen.
> Er ist auch gleich schwer. Beide Ca. 1100g in 29".


Gibt es da gesicherte Informationen, dass der Kaiser Projekt Apex eine weichere Gummimischung hat als der Baron Projekt?

Gewicht vom Baron Projekt 29x2.4 ist 1015g


----------



## freetourer (11. Mai 2016)

MDHF 2,5 MaxxGrip 2-ply habe ich hier liegen, kommt aber erst für die Alpen drauf.

Baron Projekt hatte ich mal befingert - das Gummi ist deutlich härter als vom Minion, auch deutlich härter als vom alten Baron 2,5.

Sollte es nicht eigentlich sogar den Baron 2,5 auch mal als 29er geben?


----------



## Biost0ne (11. Mai 2016)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich so für Gabeln im FF ? 

Tippe mal drauf, das die meisten eine Pike fahren...

denkt ihr das Tretlager kommt zu tief, wenn ich eine reine 27,5zoll Gabel verbaue ?


----------



## berkel (11. Mai 2016)

@Biost0ne Was soll der Sinn davon sein? Du kannst dann ja auch nur ein 27,5" Vorderrad fahren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Mai 2016)

jo, und warum kauft man sich ein Rad, das für 29 Zoll Durchmesser konstruiert ist?


----------



## Biost0ne (11. Mai 2016)

Man darf ja wohl noch Experimentieren 

der Sinn wäre ein stink normales Freeride/Touren Ht aufzubauen 

Müsste mit 160mm federweg ja wieder höher stehen vorne


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Man darf ja wohl noch Experimentieren
> 
> der Sinn wäre ein stink normales Freeride/Touren Ht aufzubauen
> 
> Müsste mit 160mm federweg ja wieder höher stehen vorne


29" ist aber eh deutlich besser für jedes Hardtail... Gib 29" eine Chance


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Mai 2016)

klar darfste. Steck doch 26 Zoll rein, das wäre mal wirklich innovativ ;-)

Ne, mal ernsthaft: Was spricht gegen 29 oder 27.5+? Ich fahre das Teil nun seit rund 6 Wochen mit 29 Zoll durch die Gegend und das bei dieser Art von Fahrrad null Nachteile, sondern nur Vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (11. Mai 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> 29" ist aber eh deutlich besser für jedes Hardtail... Gib 29" eine Chance



Gegen 29" hab ich nix  fahre selber ein Commencal mit 29 zoll  

Nur habe halt noch ein 27,5 LRS hier liegen und eine Mattoc deswegen 
aber denke ich kaufe mir eine andere gabel und baue es in der + Variante auf.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2016)

Dann baue es doch erstmal in 29" mit den Commencal-Teilen auf. Danach wirfst Du den Organspender sicher weg  Und 27,5+ geht ja noch immer (zweiter LRS). Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Dein Meta besser geht.


----------



## berkel (11. Mai 2016)

Mit 27,5" Laufrädern und 160mm Gabel wäre die Tretlagerhöhe bei ca. 300mm. Auf einem Pumptrack mag das noch gehen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Mai 2016)

was noch ne Möglichleit wäre ist ne 125er Kurbel aus einem Puky Rad ;-)


----------



## Biost0ne (11. Mai 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> was noch ne Möglichleit wäre ist ne 125er Kurbel aus einem Puky Rad ;-)



Ihr wieder.... 

dann nim ich halt eine 180ziger Fox  (joke)

was wäre den die standart tretlager höhe ?



hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann baue es doch erstmal in 29" mit den Commencal-Teilen auf. Danach wirfst Du den Organspender sicher weg  Und 27,5+ geht ja noch immer (zweiter LRS). Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Dein Meta besser geht.



Das Meta ist mein Arbeitstier... wird nur für den Arbeitsweg genutzt


----------



## berkel (11. Mai 2016)

Die Rechnung ist einfach, Radius 2,4x29" ca. 373mm, 2,4x27,5" ca. 358mm (Differenz: 15mm). BB drop am FFWD ist 55mm mit 140er Gabel, Tretlagerhöhe bei 29" also 373 - 55 = 318mm. Eine 160mm 27,5" Gabel baut ca. gleich hoch wie 140mm 29". Tretlager dann 15mm tiefer - allerdings im ausgefederten Zustand, die 160er Gabel federt ja auch weiter ein.
Das Tretlager beim FFWD mit 29" ist schon grenzwertig tief wenn man verblockte Sachen fährt (bergauf / bergab). Gegen Pedalaufsetzer könnte man kürzere Kurbeln verbauen. Ob das Ganze sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2016)

1" = 2,54 cm


----------



## balois (11. Mai 2016)

FFWD in action...


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Mai 2016)

Wo ist das? Wie schlägt sich das FFWD?


----------



## reflux (11. Mai 2016)

Könnt Finale am Café DIN sein ?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2016)

Ich bastle immer noch, die AMride wollen einfach nicht tubeless. Erst bei 4Bar ploppen die Maxxis rein.

@Kettenlinie: mit 30er Absoluteblack DM ist die Kettenlinie auf dem 4ten/5ten. Ist das etwa  nur 3mm gekrõpft? Platz zur Strebe sind noch 4mm...


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Mai 2016)

Hab eine Mail von Last bekommen.......


----------



## berkel (11. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bastle immer noch, die AMride wollen einfach nicht tubeless. Erst bei 4Bar ploppen die Maxxis rein.


4bar bei tubeless - du hast aber auch keine Angst.  Das würde ich nur mit Fullface, Goggle, Ohrenstöpseln und Brustpanzer in einer Waschhalle machen. Bei mir hat es bisher immer noch mit Reinwalken/-ziehen per Hand bei max. 2-2,5bar geklappt den Reifen zu setzen.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2016)

Ne, irgendwie sind die AMride zu gross. Das merkt man ja, wenn der Reifen nicht will. Ärgerlich. Da war nix mit Walken und langsam pumpen - mein Kompressor schafft 8bar . 

Hoffentlich bekomme ichihn morgen dicht, sonst muss halt mit Schlauch. 
Perspektivisch baue ich mir eh noch ein B+ Hinterrad.


----------



## Tobiwan (11. Mai 2016)

Die AMRide tubeless zu bekommen finde ich eine Tortur. Bei mir waren die. 4bar mit dem Minion normal zum reinploppen. Viel Erfolg dass es klappt


----------



## berkel (11. Mai 2016)

Es kann helfen den Reifen erstmal mit Schlauch zu fahren damit er sich ggf. dehnt und anpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## praTTler (11. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hab eine Mail von Last bekommen.......


Ich auch 

Kommt der Rahmen dummerweise wenn ich im Urlaub bin


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2016)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Die AMRide tubeless zu bekommen finde ich eine Tortur. Bei mir waren die. 4bar mit dem Minion normal zum reinploppen. Viel Erfolg dass es klappt



Jedes Wetter ist Minion Wetter! Auf einige Dinge ist einach Verlass


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Mai 2016)

@praTTler 

Wann startest du?

Ich am Montag.... Hoffe sehr die schaffen die Anlieferung bis Samstag.....


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2016)

Hab grad mal angefangen mein FF aufzubauen. Steuersatz ging easy rein, Tretlager lies sich (mit Fett) problemlos mit Handkraft reindrehen und insgesamt bin ich von vielen Kleinigekeiten (Lack, Ausfallenden, Zughalter, ...) äußerst positiv angetan . Freue mich auf das Paket mit den restlichen fehlenenden Teilen .

Ich glaube das wir das erste Rad wo ich mich am Anfang ggf. sogar über die ersten 2-3 Kratzer ärger


----------



## Grins3katze (11. Mai 2016)

balois schrieb:


> FFWD in action...



Joaaa da war ich auch letzte woche  Ale Ale aka Rollercoaster...


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2016)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Die AMRide tubeless zu bekommen finde ich eine Tortur. Bei mir waren die. 4bar mit dem Minion normal zum reinploppen. Viel Erfolg dass es klappt



Bei mir ist heute der 29"er Baron, in großer Runde, bei 3bar (noch vom aufziehen drin) von einer WTB i25 runter explodiert. Hat ein Dutzend Leute ziemlich erschreckt. 
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem FF, genau das richtige für die "Hometrails" und erschreckender weise kaum langsamer als das Fully.
Für die nächste Generation könnte man vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Detaillösung verbessern, aber von der Geometrie passt es einfach und macht unglaublich viel Spaß.


----------



## Das Brot (11. Mai 2016)

Heute sind die restlichen Teile gekommen. MT5 passt nicht wurde ja aber schon gepostet. Morgen wird gefeilt.

Kettenblatt passt und somit stand der Schaltungsmontage nix mehr im Weg. Zugverlegung ist echt nobel. 

Beim Einstellen der Schaltung komm ich allerdings nicht auf das größte Ritzel. Über die Anschlagschraube hab ich keine Möglichkeit. Jetzt hab ich hier im Forum 
gelesen, dass man evtl. das Zwischenglied am Schaltwerk wegbauen muss. 
Im Einsatz ist ein ShimanoXT 11 Fach Medium Ritzel 11-42. Thx schon mal im voraus.


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2016)

die H und L Schraube am 11fach XT Schaltwerk sind nicht nebeneinander
die mittlere der drei Schrauben ist die B-Schraube

ich hab auch erst rumgeschraubt und dann festgestellt,
das es garnicht die Schraube für die obere Begrenzung ist.

bei mir läuft deine Kombi perfekt.


----------



## der-gute (11. Mai 2016)

balois schrieb:


> FFWD in action...



da bin ich am Samstag auch zwei Mal lang geschrotet...
und alle schauen einen komisch an mit Hardtail
bis man dann schneller als sie fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (12. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> die H und L Schraube am 11fach XT Schaltwerk sind nicht nebeneinander
> die mittlere der drei Schrauben ist die B-Schraube
> 
> ich hab auch erst rumgeschraubt und dann festgestellt,
> ...


Gut ab den richtigen Schrauben hab ich schon gedreht. Bei der Schraube für das große Ritzel gehts aber nir noch in die falsche Richtung


----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> denkt ihr das Tretlager kommt zu tief, wenn ich eine reine 27,5zoll Gabel verbaue ?



Ja, ist eh schon knapp.



berkel schrieb:


> Das Tretlager beim FFWD mit 29" ist schon grenzwertig tief wenn man verblockte Sachen fährt (bergauf / bergab).



Stimmt. Man muss beim Pedalieren schon ganz schön aufpassen...



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ne, irgendwie sind die AMride zu gross. Das merkt man ja, wenn der Reifen nicht will.



Habe das Problem auch bei jedem Reifenwechsel mit meinen Amride 25 (fahre Schwalbe-Reifen). Das einzige, was nach meiner Erfahrung hilft: den Neureifen erstmal mit Schlauch zu montieren.


----------



## balois (12. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Wie schlägt sich das FFWD?



Das ist der Rollercoaster in Finale Ligure. Der Bock hat einen super Job gemacht und verschuldete diverse Euphorieausbrüche. 

Besonders die Defender Tour bei Finale Freeride ist wie gemacht für das Bike. Auf diesen schnellen, flowigen Waldboden-Trails ist das FF eine Macht und hat unglaublich Spass gemacht. Der Grip der +size Bereifung und der direkte Vortrieb in Tretpassagen sind eine Offenbarung. 

Die Enduro-WC Strecke von der Manie runter hat das FF ebenfalls prächtig gemeistert. Die Strecke ist schlecht gewartet und im Trail liegt sehr viel Schotter. Durch die breite Bereifung und den flachen Lenkwinkel kam richtiges Trailsurffeeling auf und die technischen und steilen Passagen liessen sich auch bestens bewältigen. 

Für die rumpligen Trails bin ich dann doch aufs Fully umgestiegen, da das Tyee auf verblocktem Gelände doch etwas fehlerverzeihender und kraftsparender zu fahren ist. Wobei anzumerken ist, dass alle Trails mit dem FF machbar sind und der limitierende Faktor, in meinem Fall, beim Fahrer liegt.

Falls jmd vor hat in Finale zu shuttlen, empfehle ich vorgängig zu prüfen, ob das Bike in den Trailer passt. Die meisten sind noch nicht für Plusbikes ausgerüstet und es ist sehr frustrierend morgens um 9:00 nicht mitgenommen zu werden. 

Falls ihr die möglichkeit habt bei Finale Freeride einen Guide zu wählen, dann nehmt den Jan. Fotosession, Kuchenpause und unglaublich gut Gelaunt. Fazit: Best Guide ever


----------



## -Wally- (12. Mai 2016)

Na toll...nie was negatives über die AMrides gehört, jetzt stehen die seit gestern auch zuhause und dann liest man sowas...aber gut...dann erstmal mit Schlauch. Bei mir wirds ne Speci/Maxxis Kombi aufm FFWD. Mal gucken wie sich das aufziehen lässt.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Na toll...nie was negatives über die AMrides gehört, jetzt stehen die seit gestern auch zuhause und dann liest man sowas...aber gut...dann erstmal mit Schlauch. Bei mir wirds ne Speci/Maxxis Kombi aufm FFWD. Mal gucken wie sich das aufziehen lässt.



Wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten - und umgekehrt.
Im Fall der Amride heißt das, dass die Form der Felge zwar das Aufziehen des Reifens erschwert, im TL-Betrieb das "Burping" aber auch ohne zusätzliches Tubeless-Band sicher verhindert. Speichenlöcher abdichten reicht...
Außerdem scheint sie recht stabil bei annehmbaren Gewicht zu sein.


----------



## -Wally- (12. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten - und umgekehrt.
> Im Fall der Amride heißt das, dass die Form der Felge zwar das Aufziehen des Reifens erschwert, im TL-Betrieb das "Burping" aber auch ohne zusätzliches Tubeless-Band sicher verhindert. Speichenlöcher abdichten reicht...
> Außerdem scheint sie recht stabil bei annehmbaren Gewicht zu sein.



Wir werden sehen.  
Zusätzliches Tubeless-Band?  Hmm...ich habe bislang alle möglichen Felgen, egal ob breit oder schmal einfach in der Mitte mit zwei Lagen 9mm Tesa Industrieklebeband abgeklebt...Probleme hatte ich noch nie, bei der Tubeless Montage oder Haltbarkeit.. Einzig der doofe Conti, den ich mal aufziehen wollte, der wollte mit der Standpumpe nicht...da musste dann der Kompressor ran. Ansonsten empfand ich das "Burping" als eine immer sehr reifenabhängige Geschichte. Bei leichten Reifen kommts mit niedrigem Druck immer wieder mal vor, bei stabileren Pneus eher garnicht oder nur in schnellen Situationen, wo mans eh nicht mit bekommt.
Naja...bin mal gespannt. Mein FFWD bekommt vorne 'nen Speci Butcher Grid und hinten einen Ardent in 2,4".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (12. Mai 2016)

balois schrieb:


> Das ist der Rollercoaster in Finale Ligure. Der Bock hat einen super Job gemacht und verschuldete diverse Euphorieausbrüche.
> 
> Besonders die Defender Tour bei Finale Freeride ist wie gemacht für das Bike. Auf diesen schnellen, flowigen Waldboden-Trails ist das FF eine Macht und hat unglaublich Spass gemacht. Der Grip der +size Bereifung und der direkte Vortrieb in Tretpassagen sind eine Offenbarung.
> 
> ...



Ich sollte doch mal dringend nach Finale.....


----------



## Biost0ne (12. Mai 2016)

Die Post war da 

Nachher gehts los... sitze leider noch auf der Arbeit -_-


----------



## danchoize (12. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ich sollte doch mal dringend nach Finale.....


Haha.. 
Ich dachte grad genau das Gegenteil:
Man, muss voll sein da unten. Besser woanders hin.


----------



## der-gute (12. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ich sollte doch mal dringend nach Finale.....


auf jeden Fall!

wobei die Bremswellen im DIN/Rollercoaster/Delirium einen schon recht heftig durchrütteln.
bin einmal von nem kleinen Sprung in Bremswellen gedroppt,
das tat schon kurz weh 

So ischs halt, wenn einem das Rad kein Speedlimit anzeigt...



danchoize schrieb:


> Haha..
> Ich dachte grad genau das Gegenteil:
> Man, muss voll sein da unten. Besser woanders hin.



Voll geht immer 
bei der normalen genialischen Bierflaschengröße
unser Herbergsvadder sagte, das aktuell so viel Biker wie noch nie da sind.


----------



## danchoize (12. Mai 2016)

Finale ist der neue Gardasee?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Finale ist der neue Gardasee?



Aber besser. Das Konzept ist schon klasse. Surf & Turf fürs Biken quasi. Nur dass man im Mittelmeer auch anständig baden kann, im Gegensatz zum kalten Lago.
Wenn die Anreise aus dem Norden nur nicht so eklig lang wäre. 1300 km voller Baustellen.


----------



## BrotherMo (12. Mai 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Finale ist der neue Gardasee?


Dann muss nächste Woche ja Platz sein am Gardasee..... 

Wobei die Südsee ääääh Mittelmeer auch mal ne Reise wert ist. Die Strecke ist halt echt nicht ohne....
Auf die "To-Do-Liste" damit. Aber da steht auch sonst noch so einiges (wird Zeit das mehr Kohle kommt damit ich die CH mal
wieder beackern kann..... )


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Mai 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Finale ist der neue Gardasee?



bissl of-topic...

Gardasee wird viel zu viel überbewertet, die Trails in Finale sind schon eine ganz andere Nummer… Viel mehr Flow und viel mehr Trails von Biker für Biker… Die in Finale durch Shuttle angefahrene Trails sind eben keine Wanderwege, sondern mehr oder weniger Bike Trails die sehr stimmig gebaut/verbessert worden sind. Ich würde da aber doch lieber mit dem Fully fahren… oder mal Ersatz (Hinterrad) Felgen und ganz viele Schläuche mitnehmen… hehe…

Momentan herrscht aber auch Hochbetriebe... es sind locker 20-25 Shuttle + Hänger die jeden Tag rumfahren zwischen DIN und Nato Base….

FinaleFreeride hat 5, Evolve shop 4, Ride extrem 3 etc…. Ich mag gern die Jungs von RideOnNoli J

Der Preis ist auch sehr gut: 45euro für ein ganzen Tag Shutteln inkl. Guide/Begleiter ist voll ok.

Man läuft sich selten über die Stollen, es ist aber trotzdem beeindrucken wie viel Shuttle da so rumfahren und an bestimmten Stellen warten…

Mein Favorit Trails sind: Ingegnere, Cacciatore, La Legnaia (pino morto), Fast & Furious

LG - Christophe


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2016)

Hat denn mal jemand noch Tips zum rutschenden Hinterrad und zur rutschenden Stütze..?

Erste Probefahrt, und ich werd noch irre. Brech mir fast die Hand an den Spannern und es rutscht trotzdem.


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat denn mal jemand noch Tips zum rutschenden Hinterrad und zur rutschenden Stütze..?
> 
> Erste Probefahrt, und ich werd noch irre. Brech mir fast die Hand an den Spannern und es rutscht trotzdem.



Das gefällt mir gar nicht... ich werde heute meins fertig aufbauen... mal sehen... Hast du hinten einen Schnellspanner oder die mitgelieferte "Achse" ?

Ich würde jeden Fall Montage Paste verwenden (Dynamics rot)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2016)

Fächerscheibe am HR, Tune Schraubwürger an der Stütze?


----------



## christian1994 (12. Mai 2016)

da ich meinen rahmen erst am samstag bekommen werde muss ich einfach mal blöd fragen welche art von schnellspanner ins fasti am bessten rein passt. gibts da irgendwelche empfehlungen?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2016)

Entweder nur zum Schrauben (liegt bei) oder mit Knebel, nicht diese DT Swiss Teile mit Hebel zum Drehen. Und bestimmt kein hohlgebohrter Weight Weenie Kram.


----------



## BrotherMo (12. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fächerscheibe am HR, Tune Schraubwürger an der Stütze?


Stinknormale Fächerscheibe aus dem Baumarkt oder gibt es was zu beachten?


----------



## der-gute (12. Mai 2016)

Passt ein normaler DT RWS 135xmm ?


----------



## berkel (12. Mai 2016)

Ich denke der Spanner sollte eine starke Stahlverzahnung haben, so wie bei DT:







Auch die Endkappen der Nabenachse sollten eine Verzahnung haben (meine Nabenachse hat bei 10mm Steckachse zwar keine, aber dafür kann man die richtig anziehen).

Bei einer rutschenden Sattelstütze kann man Reibmontagepaste für Carbonteile probieren wenn es eine Verstellstütze ist die man nicht zusätzlich am Sitzrohr verstellt. Für normale Stützen müsste man prüfen ob man auf 31,8mm aufreiben kann oder mit einer Reduzierhülse auf eine dünnere Stütz - so passt es bei mir im Moment (habe nur 30,9er Stützen).


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Mai 2016)

Hope Spanner galten auch immer als besonders stark.
Denke es wird jeder seine Lösung finden...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Stinknormale Fächerscheibe aus dem Baumarkt oder gibt es was zu beachten?



Sie sollten aus rostfreiem Material sein, müssen es aber nicht. Ich habe in meiner Schatzkiste gesucht. Entweder waren die Aussendurchmesser zu klein oder der Innendurchmesser zu gross. Ich habe dann kleine, passende Unterlegscheiben gefunden, die den Innendurchmesser ausgleichen. Das ist letztlich aber auch nur eine Montagehilfe. Ob das hält, werde ich am Wochenende im Harz sehen. Ich schätze aber, dass das Bremsen auf Bremswellen in Finale oder auf wirklich ruppigem, schnellem Geläuf eine ganz andere Herausforderung ist.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. Mai 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Denke es wird jeder seine Lösung finden...


Die Lösung müsste eigentlich von Last kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (12. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mit den Spannern bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Mai 2016)

jan84 schrieb:


> Jedes Wetter ist Minion Wetter! Auf einige Dinge ist einach Verlass



Klaro, Minion geht immer!
Ich lass ja mir mir reden und hab mich zu dem Minion DHR II breitschlagen lassen - vorne wie hinten funzt der als Allrounder richtig gut... wobei jetzt wieder das Original aufgezogen wird


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die Lösung müsste eigentlich von Last kommen.


Die haben keine, hab schon gefragt.

Also mit dem Shimano Uraltspanner aus Stahl ist es nun so, dass der sich prima in das vom Lack befreite Ausfallende krallt und NICHT rutscht, allerdings rutscht die Nabe mit ihren Aluendkappen immer um genau den halben Millimeter, den der Schnellspanner in der Führung Luft hat. Dadurch steht das HR dann entsprechend um 2mm schief, wenn man von oben drauf guckt.
Das kann man halt auch einfach ignorieren...oder beim Einbau das Rad in die andere Richtung schief justieren...whatever.





Das mit der Carbonpaste ist jetzt der nächste Schritt an der Stütze, wenn das nicht klappt kommt (Tip vom Kumpel) eine Reverb dran, die hat keine so glatte Oberfläche wie die Kindshock und die Alustütze von Superstar.

Fahren tut sich das Ding echt brachial, alllerdings ist es nichts zum kräftesparend dahinrollern, zumindest mit den Minions (auch wenn die nur 60a sind). Fürs Flachland wäre vielleicht doch ein Semislick hinten von Vorteil.


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Mai 2016)

Noch jemand erstmal mit Singlespeed unterwegs?


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Mai 2016)

balois schrieb:


> Falls ihr die möglichkeit habt bei Finale Freeride einen Guide zu wählen, dann nehmt den Jan. Fotosession, Kuchenpause und unglaublich gut Gelaunt. Fazit: Best Guide ever



Na da sag ich doch mal mit knallrotem Kopf Danke!


----------



## mw.dd (12. Mai 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Ich hab mit den Spannern bisher keine Probleme.



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (12. Mai 2016)

@cxfahrer
Haben die Endkappen deiner Nabe keine Verzahnung? Meist sind bei Standardachsen für offenen Ausfallenden verzahnte Stahlringe drauf, wie bei Hope z.B.. Wenn es nur glattes Alu ist kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht hält.

Minions rollen hinten nicht so gut. Mit dem gebrauchten Hans Dampf fand ich, dass das FFWD auch auf der Straße gut voran geht.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> Haben die Endkappen deiner Nabe keine Verzahnung? Meist sind bei Standardachsen für offenen Ausfallenden verzahnte Stahlringe drauf, wie bei Hope z.B.. Wenn es nur glattes Alu ist kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht hält.
> 
> Minions rollen hinten nicht so gut. Mit dem gebrauchten Hans Dampf fand ich, dass das FFWD auch auf der Straße gut voran geht.


Ne, die Kappen sind Alu (Funworks). Die mit Stahlring gibts da nur in 142*12.
Irgendwie kam ich für kleines Geld an einen Haufen Minions in 60a und 3C, einen habe ich gegen einen HR2 3C tauschen können - die müssen jetzt erstmal abgefahren werden.
Man/frau hat mich gestern auf der Radlrunde gefragt, wozu ich denn so ein Bike brauche. Ich habs mittlerweile irgendwie vergessen seit Oktober. Es ist leichter als meine Fanes, aber schwerer als mein Trailster. Es ist null schlammtauglich (1*11, Hinterreifen zu Sitzrohr). Es fährt sich anstrengend.
Aber unter Fitnessgesichtspunkten ist es ideal. Hält jung!


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Man/frau hat mich gestern auf der Radlrunde gefragt, wozu ich denn so ein Bike *brauche*. Ich habs mittlerweile irgendwie vergessen seit Oktober. Es ist leichter als meine Fanes, aber schwerer als mein Trailster. Es ist null schlammtauglich (1*11, Hinterreifen zu Sitzrohr). Es fährt sich anstrengend.
> Aber unter Fitnessgesichtspunkten ist es ideal. Hält jung!



Ich liebe diese Frage nach dem brauchen....


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Man/frau hat mich gestern auf der Radlrunde gefragt, wozu ich denn so ein Bike brauche. Ich habs mittlerweile irgendwie vergessen seit Oktober. Es ist leichter als meine Fanes, aber schwerer als mein Trailster.



Sieht für mich ganz anders aus. Es wiegt etwa so viel wie meine Fanes, ist aber deutlich verspielter und fährt sich viel kraftsparender. Wenn es nicht zu rumpelig wird, macht es einfach viel mehr Spaß. Mit anderen Worten: Die perfekte Ergänzung zum Fanes-Bügeleisen.

BTW: Irgendwer am WE im Harz?


----------



## Biost0ne (13. Mai 2016)

Ohja 

Verarbeitung 1A hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Mai 2016)

Hab die Ausfallenden mit Schleifpapier entlackt und angeraut. Einen alten Schnellspanner mit viel Fett geschmiert verbaut damit er sich ordentlich bewegen und spannen lässt. Bis jetzt hält die Achse/Nabe (hope) ohne verrutschen. 

Was macht bei euch die Dauerhaltbarkeit der großen Laufräder so für einen Eindruck? Zweimal Speichen nachgezogen  und ein wenig eiern, nichts dramatisches. Nur haben die "Kinderräder" damit für mich weiterhin ihre Berechtigung am Downhiller. Fraglich nur an welchem Rad der LRS mehr abbekommt.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ... rutschenden Sattelstütze kann man Reibmontagepaste für Carbonteile probieren wenn es eine Verstellstütze ist die man nicht zusätzlich am Sitzrohr verstellt. Für normale Stützen müsste man prüfen ob man auf 31,8mm aufreiben kann oder mit einer Reduzierhülse auf eine dünnere Stütz - so passt es bei mir im Moment (habe nur 30,9er Stützen).


 
Grad mal eine 31,8er probiert, geht saugend rein ohne zu klemmen. Höhe Oberrohr hakts, da nicht auf 31,8mm ausgerieben.
Habe Last angeschrieben, was sie da unternehmen wollen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Ohja
> 
> Verarbeitung 1A hätte ich nicht gedacht[...]



Wieso nicht ?


----------



## berkel (13. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Grad mal eine 31,8er probiert, geht saugend rein ohne zu klemmen. Höhe Oberrohr hakts, da nicht auf 31,8mm ausgerieben.
> Habe Last angeschrieben, was sie da unternehmen wollen. Bin gespannt.


Das ist schon heftig. Hast du die Stütze genau gemessen (am besten wäre mit Bügelmesschraube)? Bei mir ging eine Thomson mit 31,6mm und einem Streifen Papier (= ~31,8mm) nur bis zum Schlitz rein, dann wurde es stramm. Die Stütze wackelt etwas, das Sitzrohr wird wohl so ca. 31,7mm haben - finde ich schon grenzwertig. Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Toleranzen man beim Fahrradrahmenbau leben bzw. tolerieren  muss. 2/10mm Spiel wäre im Bereich einer D10/h9 Passung für den Landmaschinenbau (würde ja irgendwie zu MTB passen ) "Die Teile laufen mit sehr weitem Spiel".


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Das ist schon heftig. Hast du die Stütze genau gemessen (am besten wäre mit Bügelmesschraube)? Bei mir ging eine Thomson mit 31,6mm und einem Streifen Papier (= ~31,8mm) nur bis zum Schlitz rein, dann wurde es stramm. Die Stütze wackelt etwas, das Sitzrohr wird wohl so ca. 31,7mm haben - finde ich schon grenzwertig. Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Toleranzen man am Bike leben bzw. tolerieren  muss. 2/10mm Spiel wäre im Bereich einer D10/h9 Passung für den Landmaschinenbau (würde ja irgendwie zu MTB passen ) "Die Teile laufen mit sehr weitem Spiel".


 
Ich hab ne alte Schieblehre, die schon hundertmal runter gefallen ist  .
Nein, die Stütze habe ich mal für mein altes Torque gekauft gehabt, da es dasselbe Problem hatte.
Canyon hatte mir dann aber eine neue Thomson in 31,8mm spendiert, daher lag diese (irgendeine schwarz eloxierte Noname) nur rum und ist daher garantiert nicht verschlissen.
Wenn ich 0,1mm Folienklebeband drumwickle, passen meine 31,6er auch noch rein.  Das kommt schon hin mit den 31,8mm! Schau dir mal das Sitzrohr innen an, wie das aussieht: es ist gerillt. Ausgerieben ist es garantiert nicht nochmal wesentlich - wie auch, eine auf 31,6mm eingestellte Ahle fällt ja quasi durch. Im Bereich der angeschweissten Rohre ist es natürlich etwas enger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (13. Mai 2016)

DHL macht mich wahnsinnig.......

Ich will jetzt das die Führe ins Zustellfahrzeug kommt.... Und zwar bevor ich am Montag in den Urlaub starte....


----------



## Biost0ne (13. Mai 2016)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht ?



Naja wenn man hier so die letzten seiten sieht, mit Ausfallenden und Sattelrohr 

Frage neben bei, wenn ich jetzt Boost kurbeln habe, kann ich dann mit singel speed nur ein 30ziger Kb fahren oder geht auch 36 rein ?


----------



## christian1994 (13. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> DHL macht mich wahnsinnig.......
> 
> Ich will jetzt das die Führe ins Zustellfahrzeug kommt.... Und zwar bevor ich am Montag in den Urlaub starte....


 
Denk dir nix ich schau auch schon seid gestern im stunden takt nach... Bei meinem Glück geht der Rahmen dann aufm weg zu mir noch auf ne Deutschland Tour so wie bei meinem canyon und bei meinem nicolai, ist jedes mal das selbe


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Naja wenn man hier so die letzten seiten sieht, mit Ausfallenden und Sattelrohr
> 
> Frage neben bei, wenn ich jetzt Boost kurbeln habe, kann ich dann mit singel speed nur ein 30ziger Kb fahren oder geht auch 36 rein ?



34er oval (32-36) passt bei mir mit ner normalen XT kurbel.


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Mai 2016)

christian1994 schrieb:


> Denk dir nix ich schau auch schon seid gestern im stunden takt nach... Bei meinem Glück geht der Rahmen dann aufm weg zu mir noch auf ne Deutschland Tour so wie bei meinem canyon und bei meinem nicolai, ist jedes mal das selbe



Du machst mir ja Mut.... 

Vielleicht einfach mal entspannen.... 

BTW kann man in der DHL/Postfiliale die Lagerdauer verlängern wenn man im Urlaub ist? Standard sind ja 7WT?


----------



## darkJST (13. Mai 2016)

Ja, kann man, geh mal hin freundlich fragen Bei mir wurde das Paket beim Nachbarn abgeben, da könnte es ewig warten;-)


----------



## imkreisdreher (13. Mai 2016)

Bin ja sehr auf Plus gespannt... 




Mein Rahmen kommt laut DHL morgen


----------



## christian1994 (13. Mai 2016)

Dienstag aber gut das ich ja nur bis um 17:00 uhr arbeiten muss...


----------



## der-gute (13. Mai 2016)

kann mir einer sagen, ob eine DT551 mit 27.5x3.0 in eine stinknormale Pike29 passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (13. Mai 2016)

Wer braucht schon eine Boost kurbel


----------



## berkel (13. Mai 2016)

Und das Innenlager funktioniert noch mit 3 Distanzringen?


----------



## Biost0ne (13. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Und das Innenlager funktioniert noch mit 3 Distanzringen?



Sind nur 2 und drüben ist noch genug fleisch, so das der sicherheits splin das loch noch trifft


----------



## BrotherMo (14. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> DHL macht mich wahnsinnig.......
> 
> Ich will jetzt das die Führe ins Zustellfahrzeug kommt.... Und zwar bevor ich am Montag in den Urlaub starte....



Grad hat meine Frau angerufen.

DHL hat das Rad geliefert.... Samstag um 17.45... 

Der Urlaub ist gerettet.... Zumindest mit dem neuen Rad....


----------



## hasardeur (14. Mai 2016)

Also Fächerscheibe mit vorgeschriebenen 8 Nm bringt auch nix. Mal sehen, wie es morgen mit etwas mehr Anzugmoment klappt.
Aluklebeband auf der Reverb bringt auch nichts. Zu glatt und durch den Kleber rutscht das Zeug. Also taugliche Klemme suchen.

Heute sind wir typische Harzer Strecken in S2-3 gefahren. Mann, kostet ein HT bergab Kraft, wenn es richtig rumplig wird. Auch technisch bergauf kostet am Ende mehr Kraft. Trotzdem ist es ein geiles Bike.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also Fächerscheibe mit vorgeschriebenen 8 Nm bringt auch nix. Mal sehen, wie es morgen mit etwas mehr Anzugmoment klappt.
> Aluklebeband auf der Reverb bringt auch nichts. Zu glatt und durch den Kleber rutscht das Zeug. Also taugliche Klemme suchen.
> 
> Heute sind wir typische Harzer Strecken in S2-3 gefahren. Mann, kostet ein HT bergab Kraft, wenn es richtig rumplig wird. Auch technisch bergauf kostet am Ende mehr Kraft. Trotzdem ist es ein geiles Bike.


 
Ja, das Bike ist sehr anstrengend. Langsam dahinrollen ist iwie nix. Immer Druck.

An der Achse der Shimanospanner hält Bombe und ist beim Plattfuss recht praktisch. Wer hätte das gedacht.

Nachdem es am Sitzrohr auch mit Carbonmontagepaste nichts war, habe ich jetzt eine Bierdose geopfert.
Das 0,1mm-Blech passt als Shim einmal rundrum perfekt mit der 31.6er Stütze. Oben noch leicht umgebördelt - mal sehen wie das nun hält. Geht halt nur mit Versenkstütze wirklich gut, da muss ich mir halt noch eine lange 31.8er besorgen und innen ausreiben.

Offensichtlich haben die beim Zusammenbraten des Rahmens das 31.8er Rohr falschrum an das Tretlager geschweisst, da es oben nicht (so kenne ich das zumindest von meinen anderen Rahmen) konifiziert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (15. Mai 2016)

getreu dem Motto: Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht > hier die Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen zur Montage einer MT5


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Mai 2016)

Ziemliche Baustelle des Radl? Oder ist das eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung durch des gelbe Forum? Wo sind den die kritischen Baustellen jetzt schon überall?


----------



## Geißlein (15. Mai 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> getreu dem Motto: Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht > hier die Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen zur Montage einer MT5



Hast Du mich gefragt, ob Du meine Griffel hier posten darfst ? 
Aber scheeeeeh hab ichs gemacht 

Mit entsprechend kleinen Veränderungen "ab Werk" an diesem Teil würde eine solche "Anpassung" der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ziemliche Baustelle des Radl? Oder ist das eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung durch des gelbe Forum? Wo sind den die kritischen Baustellen jetzt schon überall?


Verzerrte Wahrnehmung.

Mit der Bremse ist ja nur die MT5 problematisch. Shimano passt bei mir ganz normal.

Nein, das mit dem Sitzrohr ist halt saublöd und irreparabel - ich denke aber dass es jetzt mit dem Shim halten wird. Immerhin ist es durchgängig 31.8mm, sodass eine 31.8er Stütze nach Ausreiben passen wird.

Mit den Ausfallenden ist halt nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht von Last, aber bei mir hälts ja jetzt, und es ist lösbar.

Das Rad ist schon als 29er einfach ein krass geiles Gerät, und in B+(Procore  hinten sicher nochmal ne Nummer schneller. Ich hab bei 29 hinten immer in schnellen Kurven leichtes Versetzen/Rutschen.


----------



## berkel (15. Mai 2016)

Bei Montageproblemen der Anbauteilen ist das ein wenig wie bei Windows, es gibt unzählige Kombinationen, und der Rahmenhersteller kann nicht jeden Fall vorher prüfen. Bei der Magurabremse liegt es z.B. daran, dass die Montageflächen des Sattels anders als bei anderen Herstellern etwas eingesenkt sind und deshalb am Adapter anschlagen -> feilen.

Beim Verrutschen des Hinterrads vermute ich, dass das an nicht verzahnten bzw. zu schwach verzahnten Aluendkappen an der Nabe liegt (hier wäre interessant wenn alle mit Problemen schreiben was für Endkappen sie haben). Bei Hope oder DT Naben haben die Endkappen einen verzahnten Stahlring der sich in das Ausfallende gräbt.
Mir gefällt die Ausfallendenkonstruktion generell nicht wirklich, sie ist aber für eine verstellbare Kettenstrebenlänge einfach herzustellen und leicht (im Vergleich zu den Slidern bei 2Souls z.B.). Allerdings habe ich mit 10mm Steckachse keine Probleme und andere mit der Originalachse auch nicht.

Was mich stört ist das zu große Sitzrohr in dem die Stütze zu viel Spiel hat. Das ist aber nicht nur bei diesem Rahmen ein Problem, ich habe schon 2 Rahmen anderer Hersteller reklamiert weil ich das nicht akzeptieren wollte. Bei meinem FFWD ist es grenzwertig und ich muss wohl damit leben. Wenn aber wie bei cxfahrer eine 31,8er Stütze fast passend rein geht finde ich das nicht akzeptabel (@cxfahrer Was sagt Last dazu?). Hier wäre auch interessant, ob das Einzelfälle sind (hier im Thread waren es schon ein paar), oder ob die Sitzrohre generell zu groß sind.


----------



## kashamaruch (15. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist das Sitzrohr auch etwas zu groß. Ich habe es mit einer Lage Tesa Strapping Tape gelöst (das schwarze, welches auch als tubeless Felgenband verwendet wird), funktioniert perfekt, dabei habe ich nur eine schmale Sattelklemme. Wahrscheinlich sind überall die gleichen Sitzrohre verbaut, weshalb jeder Rahmen dieses Problem haben sollte. 
Ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme mit verrutschender Nabe. Bei mir ist gerade eine Shimano XT 775er verbaut. 
Einziger Zwischenfall bis jetzt: Nachdem der Rahmen einmal aus geringer Höhe aufs Ausfallende gefallen ist, war die dünne Gewindestange am Ausfallende abgebrochen. Hält aber auch so, da ich in kürzester Kettenstrebenlänge fahre und lässt sich auch sicher wieder richten.


----------



## schlonser (15. Mai 2016)

Doof gefragt: ich kann also einfach nen handelsüblichen Hope schnellspanner an der Hinterachse verwenden (was ja schon farblich interessant is) und dadurch kann ich von vorneherein das Problem umgehen? 
Potzblitz, hat ja doch ein Vorteil seinen Rahmen als letzter zu bekommen ( von Last bestätigt Anfang Juni, buhuuuuuu!)
In der Zwischenzeit kriegt man her prima Problemlösungen vorgebastelt!!!!!


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2016)

ich hab mir jetzt mal eine DT RWS 135x5 Spanner bestellt...


----------



## berkel (15. Mai 2016)

@schlonser
Wichtiger / besser als eine Stahlverzahnung am Schnellspanner (da kann die Nabe immer noch um das Spiel des Spanners in der Achsbohrung verrutschen) ist eine starke (Stahl-) Verzahnung an den Endkappen der Nabe.


----------



## danchoize (15. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt mal eine DT RWS 135x5 Spanner bestellt...


.. Hmm.. Um eine Vorteil ggü. Der Standardachse von LAST zu haben sollte man zu einem Modell greifen welches mittels Exzentermechanik klemmt anstatt über Drehung. 
Nur so kann man die Torsion der dünnen Achse verhindern. 

Kann nur jedem empfehlen, der damit Probleme hat, sich im bikemarkt bei billigen Shimano oder Campagnolo Spannern umzusehen. 
Klemmkraft Galore..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Mai 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> .. Hmm.. Um eine  Vorteil ggü. Der Standardachse von LAST zu haben sollte man zu einem Modell greifen welches mittels Exzentermechanik klemmt anstatt über Drehung.
> Nur so kann man die Torsion der dünnen Achse verhindern.
> 
> Kann nur jedem empfehlen, der damit Probleme hat, sich im bikemarkt bei billigen Shimano oder Campagnolo Spannern umzusehen.
> Klemmkraft Galore..!


Das würde ich auch nochmal betonen, wenn der Spanner reißt, dann zuerst wegen der Torsionsbelastung und deutlich später wegen Zugbelastung. Ich würde auch noch zwischen den Schraubenkopf und das Sackloch ein bisschen Fett geben.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mein Bremssattel auf der Halterung des Rahmens wackelt, wie ist das bei euch? (Hope V4)

Das Steuerrohr ist quasi einen Millimeter zu kurz, damit die Steuersatzdichtung (CC40, IS41) passt.


----------



## Biost0ne (15. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Bei Montageproblemen der Anbauteilen ist das ein wenig wie bei Windows, es gibt unzählige Kombinationen, und der Rahmenhersteller kann nicht jeden Fall vorher prüfen. Bei der Magurabremse liegt es z.B. daran, dass die Montageflächen des Sattels anders als bei anderen Herstellern etwas eingesenkt sind und deshalb am Adapter anschlagen -> feilen.
> 
> Beim Verrutschen des Hinterrads vermute ich, dass das an nicht verzahnten bzw. zu schwach verzahnten Aluendkappen an der Nabe liegt (hier wäre interessant wenn alle mit Problemen schreiben was für Endkappen sie haben). Bei Hope oder DT Naben haben die Endkappen einen verzahnten Stahlring der sich in das Ausfallende gräbt.
> Mir gefällt die Ausfallendenkonstruktion generell nicht wirklich, sie ist aber für eine verstellbare Kettenstrebenlänge einfach herzustellen und leicht (im Vergleich zu den Slidern bei 2Souls z.B.). Allerdings habe ich mit 10mm Steckachse keine Probleme und andere mit der Originalachse auch nicht.
> ...




Ich habe an meinem Rahmen die syntace superlock 2 und bis jetzt hängt der Rahmen halb aufgebaut im Montageständer, da wackelt bis jetzt noch nix an der stütze und ich habe sie nicht doll fest geknallt


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr ist quasi einen Millimeter zu kurz, damit die Steuersatzdichtung (CC40, IS41) passt.
> Anhang anzeigen 493620


bei mir auch so. nicht toll, is aber halt so.


----------



## BrotherMo (15. Mai 2016)

Bei mir auch so... Tut aber und somit ok für mich...


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Bei mir auch so... Tut aber und somit ok für mich...


Naja, die Dichtung ist jedenfalls ad absurdum geführt...


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2016)

IS42 sieht eben deutlich besser aus und is halt viel besser als das etablierte ZS44...*NICHT*


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Verzerrte Wahrnehmung.
> 
> Mit der Bremse ist ja nur die MT5 problematisch. Shimano passt bei mir ganz normal.
> 
> ...


 
Naja
- eine Bremse passt nicht (genau die welche ich hier hätte)
- Sitzrohre zu groß
- Ausfallenden klemmen nicht
- Steuerrohre zu kurz

Hmmm, ich hoffe das ist nur bei denen die über Kickstarter geordert haben? Ich will hier nicht jammern, brauchs ja nicht zu kaufen. Trotzdem ist das sicher eine Überraschung wenn man sich den Rahmen kauft!


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Mai 2016)

- eine Bremse passt nicht (Magura MT5)
- Sitzrohre zu groß
- Ausfallenden klemmen nicht
- Steuerrohre zu kurz
- Auflage Bremsadapter nicht plan
- Tretlager, Steuerrohr, Bremsaufnahme Rahmen unter Lack


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Mai 2016)

Leute..., meine Stütze rutscht nicht, mein Hinterrad bleibt da wo es soll, das Steuerrohr ist ein Steuerrohr (wo Mir shit egal ist ob da ein 1 mm Spalt ist), das mit der Bremse pP..., und nu?
Ihr lest alle zu viel hier und fahrt zu wenig:
Dreck erhöht die Reibung der HR Achse, verschließt den Spalt am Steuerrohr, begünstigt Rostbildung im sitzrohr somit klemmt die stütze besser und was die bremse angeht..., keine Ahnung. Shit happens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2016)

Ach Karsten...
Jeder darf in seinem spezifischen Faden bissl motzen
du nimmst Dir halt den Supertrail-Map Faden 

Das mit dem oberen Steuersatz is halt nicht schön, macht aber nix.
Da is einfach die Tiefe des Lagersitzes nicht korrekt,
ob nun IS41 oder IS42...

Das die Sitzrohre teilweise Übermaß haben ist aber ärgerlich.
Auch wenn der Rahmen nur 399.- kostet.
Bei der geringen Auflage sind die hier genannten Fälle eben schon ne repräsentative Anzahl.


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ach Karsten...
> Jeder darf in seinem spezifischen Faden bissl motzen
> du nimmst Dir halt den Supertrail-Map Faden
> 
> ...



Der einzige Punkt, der auch tatsächlich für Last nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden sollte, sind die nichtklemmenden Ausfallenden. Wenn da ein Unfall passiert, weil plötzlich das Rad verrutscht und blockiert, dann steppt der Bär.


----------



## BrotherMo (15. Mai 2016)

Hier gebe ich dir recht....

Zumindest eine Info sollte dazu kommen. Es scheint ja vermutlich auch zum großen Teil von der verwendeten Nabe abzuhängen. 

Besser wäre Info und Lösungsvorschlag....


----------



## Das Brot (15. Mai 2016)

Servus ... hatte heute endlich meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem FFW. Gut arg viel braucht man nicht mehr schreiben zu dem Rad. Zum fahren ist es echt ein Traum bis auf zwei Punkte.
Sitzrohr: Herzlichen Glückwunsch ich bin also auch dabei. Während der Tour ca. alle 5 - 10 min die Sattelhöhe wieder korrigiert. Leider hat das anknallen des Würgers nicht geholfen. Nervt tierisch.

Ausfallenden: Jackpot auch da kann ich nun mitreden.



Ich werde morgen mit der Originalachse 
nochmal testen, in der Hoffnung es lag an der Anhängerkupplung.


 
Gefährlich wurde es zum Glück bei den zwei mal nicht aber das kann auch mal anders ausgehen. Auf jeden Fall hab ich gleich mal Gas weg genommen was echt schwer fällt mit dem Rad.
Sollte es morgen mit der Originalachse erneut Probleme geben werde ich Last mal anschreien ähm anschreiben.

Sorry...kann gerade nicht nachvollziehen wenn hier Leute so wie SCHULTE69 diese Probleme verharmlosen. Ein Rad das schnell bewegt werden soll, sollte auch gewisse Sicherheiten bieten.


----------



## C.Hill (15. Mai 2016)

Das Thema mit der Sattelstütze und Hinterachse kann nicht sein. Ich werde das nicht akzeptieren, egal wie viel der Rahmen gekostet hat. Bevor ich anfang zu basteln, wende ich mich an Last. Ist schließlich neu das Ding.

Wäre mal interessant wie es denjenigen ergeht, die ein Komplettrad gekauft haben.


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Mai 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Das Thema mit der Sattelstütze und Hinterachse kann nicht sein. Ich werde das nicht akzeptieren, egal wie viel der Rahmen gekostet hat. Bevor ich anfang zu basteln, wende ich mich an Last. Ist schließlich neu das Ding.
> 
> Wäre mal interessant wie es denjenigen ergeht, die ein Komplettrad gekauft haben.


Schreib mal,was Last sagt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (15. Mai 2016)

Zur Achse: 


> Bisher gab es diesbezüglich in unseren Tests und beim TREMONIA (gleiches System) keine Probleme.
> 
> Wir schauen uns die Sache jetzt an und berichten dann wie es weitergeht.


Mail ist von Mittwoch.


----------



## berkel (15. Mai 2016)

@Das Brot 
Mach bitte ein Foto von deinen Nabenendkappen.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2016)

Schön, dass Last sich das ansieht. Lösung: Wie vor ein paar Seiten schon geschrieben, ein Schaltauge ohne Gewinde und eigentliches Schaltauge, oder anders ausgedrückt, das Runde Teil des Schaltauges mit 5,xx mm Loch, aber eben mit dem Gewinde der Achsverstellung verbunden und zwei Nasen, die in da Ausfallende greifen. Das ist ein recht kleines Teil und leicht herzustellen. Dafür würde ich sogar nochmal 5-10 € bezahlen.

Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, das Verrutschen des HR zu verhindern. Dank der Geo des FFWD kann man sehr gut nur vorn bremsen  Die Guide ist allerdings Mist. Heute bin ich den Roßtrappendownhill gefahren und da hat die Scheibe vorn gut Farbe bekommen. Meine alte XT 785 ist da deutlich kräftiger. Mal sehen, wie Sinterbeläge funktionieren.

Was ist mir denn noch so aufgefallen: Das Teil ist echt ein langes Schiff. Enge Kehren bergauf gehen sehr schwer und das VR bekommt man nur mit sehr viel Nachdruck vom Boden.


----------



## Das Brot (15. Mai 2016)

Dafür gehts echt gut selbst wenns richtig steil wird


----------



## Das Brot (15. Mai 2016)

@fabeltierkater 

Vielleicht ist die Belastung am Tremonia auch nicht so hoch...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ach Karsten...
> Jeder darf in seinem spezifischen Faden bissl motzen
> du nimmst Dir halt den Supertrail-Map Faden
> 
> ...



Hehe, da hast du Recht mit dem Motzfaden. Jeder macht halt gute und schlechte Erfahrungen. Ich habe mit den Typen der Karten  schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, du mit einer rutschenden Stütze oder dergleichen.
Ich verstehe nur die Reihenfolge nicht (damit bist nun nicht unbedingt du gemeint): Bevor ich in irgendwelche Foren tippe und mein Gegenüber nicht kenne (der kann durchaus zwei linke Hände oder einen nicht kalibierten Drehmomentschlüssel haben), wende ich mich an Last. Dann schreibe ich hier rein. Aber jeder wie er mag ;-)


Das Brot schrieb:


> Sorry...kann gerade nicht nachvollziehen wenn hier Leute so wie SCHULTE69 diese Probleme verharmlosen. Ein Rad das schnell bewegt werden soll, sollte auch gewisse Sicherheiten bieten.[/QUOTE
> Ich kann hier manches nicht ernst nehmen, das ist alles. Hier tauchen Leute auf, die kaufen zwei Steuersätze, wollen freihändig zur Arbeit fahren oder sind 29 Zoll Laufräder nicht genehm. Was soll man davon halten?
> 
> Ich kann die Angst nachempfinden, aber wenns einem selber nicht passiert, dann schwer nachvollziehen. Ich bin bestimmt nun bestimmt 500 Trailkilometer gefahren und selbst die Reverb hält ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

@schulte69: die Antwort von Last zu der Achse hinten war "Gewinde fetten und festknallen".

Was wird wohl da die Antwort auf die fehlende Konifizierung des Sitzrohrs sein?
Das Eingeständnis, dass die Dödel in Taiwan mal wieder mit den Rohren Würfeln gespielt haben, und die Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrags?
Oder vielleicht doch auch " Gewinde fetten und festknallen"......


----------



## Tobiwan (16. Mai 2016)

Mir war klar dass die SS Lösung für mich nicht funktioniert. Mit 10mm Achsen hab ich dagegen gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da spürbar mehr Steifigkeit ins System kommt. Laut Last sollte das zugelassen sein. Wäre das ne Lösung für Euer Problem?

Ich weiß schon, neun neuen Rahmen bearbeiten macht keiner gerne.


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2016)

Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Rahmen.

Ich denke, das ich durch meine 30.9 Stütze mit Shim ggf. weniger Probleme mit Übermaß habe.
Das HR ist mir ein Mal verrutscht, dann die ganze Ballerei in Finale nicht mehr.

Jetzt such ich noch einen L Rahmen für einen Freund...da hätte ich gerne einen Funktionierenden...


----------



## schlonser (16. Mai 2016)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Mir war klar dass die SS Lösung für mich nicht funktioniert. Mit 10mm Achsen hab ich dagegen gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da spürbar mehr Steifigkeit ins System kommt. Laut Last sollte das zugelassen sein. Wäre das ne Lösung für Euer Problem?
> 
> Ich weiß schon, neun neuen Rahmen bearbeiten macht keiner gerne.


Meinst du diese thru bolt Dinger von DT? Die hab ich auch am hardtail (nicht Last) aber sehe keinen Vorteil gegenüber normalen SS. Steifigkeit mag ja sein, aber am FFWD mangelts doch an klemmkraft, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalbks (16. Mai 2016)

Man fährt in solchen Ausfallenden nunmal keine Schnellspanner. Das weiss wirklich jeder der mal BMX oder mit dem Dirt Rad unterwegs war.

Das hebt nie. Und wenn man noch so tolle Kettenspanner da drin hat. Ausser man fährt nur in vorderer Position.

Ihr könntet die Last Schräubchen von innen mit einer Mutter kontern...oder was wir mal gemacht haben...einen Stahlklotz durchbohrt und in das Ausfallende gelegt. Der liegt dann hinten am Rahmen an und am Laufrad. Da verrutscht dann nix mehr.
Geführt wird er von der Original Schraube. Die vohandene Spanneinheit am Schraubenende müsst ihr dann halt abbauen.

Nachteil es gibt so nur noch eine Position die gefahren werden kann. Was ja bei Schaltung kein Problem ist. Da muss man ja nicht Nachspannen.


Das mit dem Steuersatz sieht an nahezu jedem BMX Rahmen so aus.


----------



## rms69 (16. Mai 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Zur Achse:
> Mail ist von Mittwoch.
> _Bisher gab es diesbezüglich in unseren Tests und beim TREMONIA (gleiches System) keine Probleme._​_Wir schauen uns die Sache jetzt an und berichten dann wie es weitergeht._


Ich werd die Sache auch "_mal weiter beobachten"_ und wenn von Last keine Lösung kommt wird die Hope Pro2Evo Nabe auf geschraubt 10mm Achse umgebaut. Schrauben auf beiden Seiten scheint mir noch die vernünftigste Alternative.

https://static.bike-components.de/c...Naben-u-c28daeb4d2fdfa4b16a942ef43d3bd13.jpeg


----------



## Biost0ne (16. Mai 2016)

Warum baut Last nicht die andere seite auch so, würde das teil an dem anderen auch dran sein... dürfte man keine probleme mehr haben !


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2016)

die Fun Bolts wären auch meine erste Wahl gewesen,
habe aber wegen des Schaltauges verworfen.

ich hol mir mal irgendwann ein zweites Schaltauge zum rumprobieren...

Falls das geht, würd ich das so machen.
Fahre die an zwei Bikes.


----------



## Das Brot (16. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> @Das Brot
> Mach bitte ein Foto von deinen Nabenendkappen.


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2016)

besser geht nicht!

(Endkappe gemeint.)


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

metalbks schrieb:


> Man fährt in solchen Ausfallenden nunmal keine Schnellspanner. Das weiss wirklich jeder der mal BMX oder mit dem Dirt Rad unterwegs war.
> 
> Das hebt nie. ...


 
"_Bisher gab es hier keine Probleme, auch nicht im 4x, wo wir ja das Tremonia mit den gleichen System einsetzen."_

Zitat Jochen Forstmann

@Das Brot : Shimano-Stahl-Schnellspanner dazu, das hebt.


----------



## C.Hill (16. Mai 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Ich werd die Sache auch "_mal weiter beobachten"_ und wenn von Last keine Lösung kommt wird die Hope Pro2Evo Nabe auf geschraubt 10mm Achse umgebaut. Schrauben auf beiden Seiten scheint mir noch die vernünftigste Alternative.
> 
> https://static.bike-components.de/c...Naben-u-c28daeb4d2fdfa4b16a942ef43d3bd13.jpeg



Das habe ich auch im Hinterkopf. Wenn das nicht hält...


----------



## metalbks (16. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> "_Bisher gab es hier keine Probleme, auch nicht im 4x, wo wir ja das Tremonia mit den gleichen System einsetzen."_
> 
> Zitat Jochen Forstmann
> 
> @Das Brot : Shimano-Stahl-Schnellspanner dazu, das hebt.



Ich kenne 2 mit dem Rahmen im 4x. Klar hebt das. Die fahren aber auch in vorderer Position.( Schnellspanner)

Und nicht wie hier der grossteil irgendwo ganz hinten. Diese Spanner haben sich bei mir wirklich immer gelöst. Die taugen nur zum Spannen der Kette und ausrichten des Rades. Danach mit Schraubachse oder Studs fest anziehen und ruhe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (16. Mai 2016)

Kann man diese schraub-umrüstung auch für die hope pro 4 nehmen? hätte ich damals gleich mit dem LRS nehmen sollen, kann mich dunkel an diese Option erinnern...


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2016)

metalbks schrieb:


> Man fährt in solchen Ausfallenden nunmal keine Schnellspanner. Das weiss wirklich jeder der mal BMX oder mit dem Dirt Rad unterwegs war.
> 
> Das hebt nie. Und wenn man noch so tolle Kettenspanner da drin hat. Ausser man fährt nur in vorderer Position.
> 
> ...




Du kennst den Rahmen aber? Die Ausfallenden haben verstellbare Anschläge, so dass nach vorn nichts wandern kann. Das HR verschiebt sich durchs Bremsen im bremsseitigen Ausfallende nach hinten. Da kannst Du nichts ins Ausfallende stopfen. Einzige Lösung ist die Verbindung des Verstellbolzens mit der schwarzen Aufnahme für die Achse (wie nennt man das Dinge eigentlich?). Dazu dann noch zwei Nasen, die das ganze Teil im Ausfallende führen und gegen Verdrehen sichern. In eine dieser Nasen muss dann der Bolzen. Eben genau so, wie auf der Antriebsseite, nur eben ohne Gewinde und und ohne Schaltauge. Das schreibe ich aber schon zum dritten Mal.

Dass es beim Tremonia hält, ist klar, da sind die Kräfte geringer (kleineres Laufrad). Wenn es flowig ist, macht das alles auch nix, nur im Verblockten, wo man halt kontrolliert fährt. Geht zumindest mir so.


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Mai 2016)

Damit die Kette gespannt ist (1x1) muss ich mit der Nabe fast bis ans Maximum nach hinten, ich bin mal sehr gespannt, ob das hält.
Wenn man einen Führungsblock für die linke Seite wie das Schaltauge konstruiert, müsste man erstmal überschlagen, ob die kleine Schraube zur Verstellung überhaupt ausreichend wäre und nicht abreißt, bzw das Gewinde.


----------



## rms69 (16. Mai 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Kann man diese schraub-umrüstung auch für die hope pro 4 nehmen? hätte ich damals gleich mit dem LRS nehmen sollen, kann mich dunkel an diese Option erinnern...


Ja, die Hope HUB240 Umrüstung ist auch für die neue Hope Pro4 geeignet
http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/HUB-CONVERSION-KITS-CHART.pdf


----------



## adrenochrom (16. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Damit die Kette gespannt ist (1x1) muss ich mit der Nabe fast bis ans Maximum nach hinten


kette kuerzen


----------



## SKa-W (16. Mai 2016)

Hat denn hier jemand prinzipiell schon ne Idee im Kopf wie man die Inlays (so nenn ichs jetzt einfach mal) für die Ausfallenden neu gestalten kann, das es da auch keine Probleme mehr gibt? Mein Rahmen liegt zwar schon im Keller, ich komm aber frühestens im September zum aufbauen.

Ich wär ja gleich für 2 neue Inlays, für jede Seite. Am besten dann auch in 2 Varianten für 5 und 10mm Schraubachse.

Ich hätte alles zur Hand, CAD, CAM und diverse 5 Achs CNC Maschinen. Mir fehlt aktuell nur die konstruktive Grundlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Mai 2016)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> kette kuerzen


ne geht leider nicht, ich würde dann "Chainless" fahren...

@SKa-W ich finde dein Angebot klasse, aber würde mal noch abwarten, denn das Problem muss Last lösen und nicht die Kunden. Aber wir sollten Last in unserem Interesse mit Ideen unterstützen. Die haben sie offenkundig nötig, wenn man sich die vielen Punkte anschaut, die wenig optimal umgesetzt sind.


----------



## metalbks (16. Mai 2016)

Lösch mich.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

So, jetzt hält alles.
Ausser das bisschen Spiel des Spanners in der Nabe.
Eine Dose Perlenbacher Edelpils geopfert - 10cm langer Shim mit 5mm Spalt, oben gebördelt. So ist der Flex bei der 8cm Einstecktiefe auch geringer .
Ich denke das sollten auch diejenigen, bei denen die Stütze durch anknallen hält, mal überdenken - auf Dauer ist es nicht gut fürs Sitzrohr, wenn die Stütze darin immer leicht arbeiten kann.







imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Damit die Kette gespannt ist (1x1) muss ich mit der Nabe fast bis ans Maximum nach hinten, ich bin mal sehr gespannt, ob das hält....


 
Das wird nie funktionieren. Als ich noch Singlespeed fuhr, ging das nur mit hässlichem Alfinespanner. Die Kette längt sich nach wenigen Kilometern (u.U. schon während einer Ausfahrt) so stark, dass sie abspringt - und bei deiner Einbausituation hast du kein Fleisch mehr um nachzustellen. Spätestens dann musst du kürzen...


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2016)

@cxfahrer: Ich hoffe, es geht auch ein anderes Bier  Werde Deinem Vorbild aber mal folgen. Klingt ja erfolgversprechend.

@SKa-W: Schau Dir einfach das Schaltauge an und dann diese dicke schwarze Scheibe, die auf der anderen Seite ist. Dann denk Dir ein Zwischending davon, also letztlich das Schaltauge ohne Vorrichtung für das Schaltwerk, ohne Gewinde, dafür mit Sackloch für den Inbus-Kopf der Achse. Das sollte es sein.

@imkreisdreher: Auf der Antriebsseite hält es doch auch und ich denke nicht, dass das Verstell-Gewinde hier hohe Lasten aufnehmen muss. Das Teuerste daran wäre wahrscheinlich das Eloxal. Es sei denn, dafür findet sich auch noch ein FFWD-Besitzer


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So, jetzt hält alles.
> Ausser das bisschen Spiel des Spanners in der Nabe.
> Eine Dose Perlenbacher Edelpils geopfert - 10cm langer Shim mit 5mm Spalt, oben gebördelt. So ist der Flex bei der 8cm Einstecktiefe auch geringer .
> 
> ...


Warum dann überhaupt horizontale Ausfallenden? Dann hätte man ja gleich eine vernünftige 12mm Hinterradachsaufnahme machen können, ich dachte dass wurde so gemacht, damit man auch Singlespeed fahren kann? Zertöre doch nicht meinen letzten Funken Vertrauen in Last... 

Edit: Verwechslung von horizontal mit vertikal.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Warum dann überhaupt vertikale Ausfallenden? Dann hätte man ja gleich eine vernünftige 12mm Hinterradachsaufnahme machen können, ich dachte dass wurde so gemacht, damit man auch Singlespeed fahren kann? Zertöre doch nicht meinen letzten Funken Vertrauen in Last...


 
Ja, das kommt natürlich drauf an. Wenn du Singlespeed nur eine halbe Stunde im Kreis fährst, funktioniert das natürlich so  .
Ist dir schon so schwindlig, dass du horizontal mit vertikal verwechselst?
Horizontal ist bei Schnellspanner viel stabiler.
Das war schon 1996 an meinem Ventana das Argument, und jedesmal habe ich bei einem Plattfuss geflucht. Irgendwann hat dann jemand die Steckachse erfunden. Scheint an LAST vorbei gegangen zu sein .


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> [...]
> @SKa-W ich finde dein Angebot klasse, aber würde mal noch abwarten, denn das Problem muss Last lösen und nicht die Kunden. Aber wir sollten Last in unserem Interesse mit Ideen unterstützen. Die haben sie offenkundig nötig, wenn man sich die vielen Punkte anschaut, die wenig optimal umgesetzt sind.



Relativ steile These . Bis auf das etwas weite Sitzrohr - was bei mir praktisch keine Probleme macht - sind die andern Dinge (Ausfallenden, Steuersatz) doch Baustellen die bewusst so umgesetzt wurden wie sie sind. Die Ausfallenden scheinen bei den älteren Last Hardtails ja keine Probleme zu machen und es wurde sich ja bewusst dafür entschieden, den Fullys nach zu urteilen sind die Steckachsen auch in Dortmund angekommen . 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Damit die Kette gespannt ist (1x1) muss ich mit der Nabe fast bis ans Maximum nach hinten, ich bin mal sehr gespannt, ob das hält.
> Wenn man einen Führungsblock für die linke Seite wie das Schaltauge konstruiert, müsste man erstmal überschlagen, ob die kleine Schraube zur Verstellung überhaupt ausreichend wäre und nicht abreißt, bzw das Gewinde.
> Anhang anzeigen 493967


Halflink Ketten sind dir ein Begriff?


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Halflink Ketten sind dir ein Begriff?


Geht nicht mit breit/schmal Kettenblättern, richtig? 1x1 ist jetzt eine Übergangslösung. Wenn das so nicht geht, dann nehme ich das nächstkleinere Ritzel, dann kann ich auch die Kette kürzen.


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2016)

Für was ein narrow-wide Kettenblatt bei 1x1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2016)

na damit die Kette nicht abfällt wenn sie sich längt


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Mai 2016)

Das Kettenblatt hatte ich und will ich mit Schaltung weiter fahren. Bis diese kommt, 1x1. Ich dachte das wäre klar gewesen, bzw. mit etwas Phantasie vorstellbar.


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2016)

Tja
Nur weil beides eine Kette hat und über Kettenräder angetrieben wird, ist es noch lange nicht gleich.


----------



## EL Pablo (16. Mai 2016)

Mal was anderes: ich liebe dieses rad, es fährt sich einfach genial. Achse bleibt, sofern mit dem vorgeschriebenen drehmoment angezogen, dort wo sie hinsoll. Sattelrohr hat bei losem schnellspanner minimal spiel, mit montagepaste aber kein praktisches problem im eingebauten zustand. Danke last!


----------



## Das Brot (16. Mai 2016)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: ich liebe dieses rad, es fährt sich einfach genial. Achse bleibt, sofern mit dem vorgeschriebenen drehmoment angezogen, dort wo sie hinsoll. Sattelrohr hat bei losem schnellspanner minimal spiel, mit montagepaste aber kein praktisches problem im eingebauten zustand. Danke last!


Was ist denn der vorgeschriebene Drehmoment?


----------



## EL Pablo (16. Mai 2016)

8 nm


----------



## Das Brot (16. Mai 2016)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> 8 nm



Woher habt ihr diese Info? In meiner Beschreibung des Rahmens finde ich nur die Drehmomente der Kabelhalter.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## Wipeout267 (17. Mai 2016)

Bei mir haben die 8nm an der Achse nicht gereicht, jetzt mit 10nm bislang keine Probleme mehr. Hoffe, das bleibt so...

Sattelstütze 30.9 Reverb mit Shim hält problemlos - ohne Montagepaste. Klemme Tune, 4,5nm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKa-W (17. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ne geht leider nicht, ich würde dann "Chainless" fahren...
> 
> @SKa-W ich finde dein Angebot klasse, aber würde mal noch abwarten, denn das Problem muss Last lösen und nicht die Kunden. Aber wir sollten Last in unserem Interesse mit Ideen unterstützen. Die haben sie offenkundig nötig, wenn man sich die vielen Punkte anschaut, die wenig optimal umgesetzt sind.




Ich zitier das hier jetzt mal auf die nächste Seite weil ich gestern nicht mehr zum reinschauen gekommen bin.

Ich geb dem jan84 grundsätzlich recht. Im großen und ganzen funktioniert es und es wurde auch bewusst so beworben. Deswegen halte ich es für sehr optimistisch, von Last in naher Zukunft eine Lösung zu erwarten, die schlussendlich dann sicherlich auch was kosten wird. Unterm Strich sind solche Detailprobleme immer irgendwo auch ein Risiko, wenn man Kickstarter Aktionen oder Rahmen/Teile aus der allerersten Serie kauft. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Last im nachhinein jedem bisherigen Käufer ein kostenloses Set neuer Schaltaugen zur Verfügung stellt.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich hab gestern Abend dann doch mal das Schaltauge ausgepackt und die Ausfallenden vermessen. Wenn ich nächste Woche aus meinem Studienseminar wieder zurück bin mach ich mich in der Arbeit mal ans vermessen und konstruieren. Dann kann ich des ganze auch direkt auf 10mm Steckachse (evtl. Reverse mit Schnellspanner) umbauen. 

Prinzipiell ist es ja auch nicht meine Aufgabe Last die Arbeit abzunehmen, fakt ist nur das ich sowohl das Können als auch die Möglichkeiten habe sowas relativ schnell umzusetzen. Außerdem kostets mich nichts


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2016)

@SKa-W: Ich kaufe Dir auf jeden Fall eins davon ab. Egal, ob für 5 oder 10 mm Achse, wobei das ja auch nur unterschiedliche Bohrungen sein sollten. Wenn wir eine ähnliche Aktion, wie mit den Badges machen könnten, würde ich auch wieder das Backoffice machen. Und wenn Eloxal zu teuer/aufwändig wird, nehme ich es auch in roh.


----------



## Das Brot (17. Mai 2016)

Na da hat Last wohl in meiner Anleitung einen kleinen Punkt vergessen...
Der Punkt mit der Achse fehlt bei mir


----------



## freetourer (17. Mai 2016)

@SKa-W:

Danke für Dein Engagement.

Ich melde hiermit auch schon mal mein Interesse an und biete gleichzeitig -falls gewünscht und notwendig- meine Mithilfe an.


----------



## BrotherMo (17. Mai 2016)

Für Verbesserungen bin ich immer zu haben... Gerne für die 5mm Standartachse....


----------



## SKa-W (17. Mai 2016)

Ich werd das nächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen und leg das dann gleich so aus das ich danach für alle Interessierten ne halbwegs realistische Aussage treffen kann. Ob 5mm oder 10mm spielt dabei dann keine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian1994 (17. Mai 2016)

Toll ich könnte ausrasten jetzt is endlich der rahmen mit federgabel und laufräder da und dann schicken die mir auch noch ein falsches laufrad mit centerlock. Jetzt versuche ich last schon seid ca. 2h anzurufen und keiner geht hin. Bei mir wahren im übrigen auch keine aufkleber am Rahmen und auch nur schwarze dabei.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2016)

Centerlock (VR) ist korrekt. Die 350er Boost-Nabe gibt es von DT Swiss nur so. Es sollte also ein Adapter beiliegen.

Welche Teile hast Du denn bei Last bestellt? Ein ganzes Kit oder nur ein paar Teile?


----------



## christian1994 (17. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist nix dabei hab ja auch extra nochmal nachgefragt ob auch alles 6 loch is und man hat mir extra gesagt das ich alle beide in 6loch bekomme


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2016)

Mit dem Adapter ist es ja quasi IS. Hattest Du zum Rahmen keinen extra Karton dabei? Bei mir war der im Rahmenkarton. Vielleicht kommt er bei Dir extra. Wer weiß. Frag doch mal bei LAST.


----------



## christian1994 (17. Mai 2016)

Hab mir jetzt einen beim radlladen um die ecke geholt aber im Karton hab ich keinen gefunden


----------



## rms69 (17. Mai 2016)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Hat denn hier jemand prinzipiell schon ne Idee im Kopf wie man die Inlays (so nenn ichs jetzt einfach mal) für die Ausfallenden neu gestalten kann, das es da auch keine Probleme mehr gibt? Mein Rahmen liegt zwar schon im Keller, ich komm aber frühestens im September zum aufbauen.
> Ich wär ja gleich für 2 neue Inlays, für jede Seite. Am besten dann auch in 2 Varianten für 5 und 10mm Schraubachse.
> Ich hätte alles zur Hand, CAD, CAM und diverse 5 Achs CNC Maschinen. Mir fehlt aktuell nur die konstruktive Grundlage.




wie wäre es eigentlich mit so etwas zum Achse halten:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=5017
wenn die Schraube ein M4 Gewinde hat könnte man damit die Konstruktion von Last ersetzen ;-)


----------



## Blindside09 (17. Mai 2016)

Live aus dem Wald und ich muss sagen das FFW macht mit jedem mal mehr Spaß. 






Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ebingerl (17. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mit dem Adapter ist es ja quasi IS. Hattest Du zum Rahmen keinen extra Karton dabei? Bei mir war der im Rahmenkarton. Vielleicht kommt er bei Dir extra. Wer weiß. Frag doch mal bei LAST.


Was für ein Extra-Karton? Was war da alles drin?


----------



## mzonq (17. Mai 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Was für ein Extra-Karton? Was war da alles drin?





christian1994 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt einen beim radlladen um die ecke geholt aber im Karton hab ich keinen gefunden



bei mir (29er XT Komplettbike mit den 350 Naben mit Centerlock) war zwar ein Karton mit der Aufschrift "Parts" dabei, aber außer zwei Tokens und ca. 1,5 kg Papier mit Gebrauchsanweisungen war da nix dabei....gut Okay, T-Shirt und Aufkleber waren auch drin 
Ist vielleicht in der Hektik der Auslieferung usw verlorengegangen  Haben die Komplettradkäufer denn die Adapter erhalten? Dann würde ich nämlich mal bei Last anrufen.
Was kostet denn so ein Umbausatz? Habe nämlich noch zwei Trickstuff Scheiben zu Hause, die ich evtl montieren könnte.

PS
Ich könnte jedesmal jauchzen, wenn ich das Teil fahre. Habe keine Probleme mit der Achse, die Sattelstütze werde ich heute Abend angehen. Muss allerdings auf dem Weg nach Hause noch zur Tanke und mir ne Bierhülse besorgen


----------



## SKa-W (17. Mai 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> wie wäre es eigentlich mit so etwas zum Achse halten:
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=5017
> wenn die Schraube ein M4 Gewinde hat könnte man damit die Konstruktion von Last ersetzen ;-)



Im Prinzip läufts auf sowas raus, nur in passender und eleganter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (17. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Centerlock (VR) ist korrekt. Die 350er Boost-Nabe gibt es von DT Swiss nur so. Es sollte also ein Adapter beiliegen.
> 
> Welche Teile hast Du denn bei Last bestellt? Ein ganzes Kit oder nur ein paar Teile?



Meine vordere Nabe ist auch Centerlock... Kein Problem aber Was für einen Adapter meinst du??


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. Mai 2016)

Wo da etwas von T-shirt steht. Hatte keines im Karton, nur den Rahmen. Hat mich nicht so sehr beschäftigt, das Stahlding war mir wichtig. Jetzt bin ich nur doch ein wenig neidisch ;-). 

Erfreulicherweise kann ich mein 26" fully doch noch weiterhin behalten, der "Rückschritt" auf das kurze 26" rad am Sonntag und zurück aufs FFW am Montag ging gut. Haben beide ihre Vorteile und beide bringen Spaß!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2016)

Das Tshirt gab es nur für Kickstarter-Backer. Du hast im Shop bestellt, oder?


----------



## Das Brot (17. Mai 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich könnte jedesmal jauchzen, wenn ich das Teil fahre. Habe keine Probleme mit der Achse, die Sattelstütze werde ich heute Abend angehen. Muss allerdings auf dem Weg nach Hause noch zur Tanke und mir ne Bierhülse besorgen



kannst du bitte mal ein Bild von der "Bierhülse" posten wenn se fertig ist... merci


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte das Build Kit bestellt. Was alles in dem Karton war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Allerdings war eben ein Adapter von Centerlock auf IS (6-Loch) für die Bremsscheibe dabei. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das bei den 350er Boost VR Naben eh dabei, weil es sie eben nur so gibt. Das Teil braucht man nicht unbedingt, solange man für das VR eine Centerlock Bremsscheibe hat.
Die originalen Adapter sind nicht ganz billig. 18€ bei BC.



rms69 schrieb:


> wie wäre es eigentlich mit so etwas zum Achse halten:
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=5017
> wenn die Schraube ein M4 Gewinde hat könnte man damit die Konstruktion von Last ersetzen ;-)



Das Teil wird nicht passen, aber das Prinzip.

Ich habe heute mal die Pike auf 150 mm getravelt. Mal sehen, ob es was bringt oder gar die Geo versaut.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal die Pike auf 150 mm getravelt. Mal sehen, ob es was bringt oder gar die Geo versaut.



Da bin ich auf deinen Vergleichsbericht gespannt, ich habe direkt 150 genommen und über 160 nachgedacht...


----------



## mzonq (18. Mai 2016)

So...Bier getrunken, wobei das Dominikaner Pils nicht wirklich zu empfehlen ist. Aber bei zwei Dosen für 1,50 kann mann nix sagen. 
Anbei ein paar schlechte Handybilder wie gewünscht : leider ist es wohl so, dass das Rohr etwas zu weit ist. Auf jeden Fall im oberen Bereiche. Mit ein bisschen ruckeln ging Sattelstütze und Bierhülse ohne Probleme zusammen rein. Sch...ade sag ich da. Mit einer gescheiten Schere kann man das ohne Probleme hinbekommen. Hülse war dann 12 cm lang. 
Guud n8t.


----------



## -Wally- (18. Mai 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Das Tshirt gab es nur für Kickstarter-Backer. Du hast im Shop bestellt, oder?



Ich hatte während der Kickstarter Action im Shop bestellt, damit das ohne Kreditkarte geht, bei mir gabs ein Shirt dazu, wurde allerdings erst auf Nachfrage nachgesendet, wurde beim Rahmen verpacken wohl vergessen. Rahmen selbst war übrigens unbeklebt und es lagen Sticker in allen möglichen Farben bei. Daher wird mein schwarzes FFWD wohl lediglich irgendwo ganz dezent in blau mit "Last" gelabelt.
Irgendwie finde ich den Namen "Fastforward" ja cool, aber als Schriftzug zu lang...wobei das auch wieder zum bike passt, das Dingen bekommt man auf dem Hinterrad stehend ja durch keine normale Tür durch geschoben! 
Ich hab ja schon häufiger gehört, dass 29" Fahrer, die ihr Bike auf dem Heckträger am KFZ transportieren gerne mal zwischen Brenner und Gardasee Probleme mit der italienischen Polizei bekommen haben...aber mit dem FFWD wirds in der Hinsicht wohl wirklich heikel. 

Aufbau ist bei mir leider noch nicht komplett, daher hab ich kein Plan, wie es mit der Achse und dem Sitzrohr bei meinem XL Rahmen aussieht, hoffe aber das noch diese Woche Testen zu können.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2016)

Mein Dosen Shim war leckerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2016)

So...gestern gleich noch einen FFW gekauft...diesmal in Large und blau.

Nicht für mich, für den angefixten Kumpel, der mit mir und meinem FFW in Finale war


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> So...gestern gleich noch einen FFW gekauft...diesmal in Large und blau.
> 
> Nicht für mich, für den angefixten Kumpel, der mit mir und meinem FFW in Finale war


Und welches Dosenbier dazu?


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2016)

In meinem hält ja die 30.9 Stütze mit Vecnum Shim...
Und wenns bei ihm rutscht, gibts in Zürich, wo er wohnt, genug pfandfreie Bierchen in Dosen


----------



## jan84 (18. Mai 2016)

Passt bei den Dosenshims, Stahlrahmen und Alu-Stütze mit Kontaktkorrosion auf... Ich hatte da im Last Herb einen Zwischenfall den ich nicht ohne die Worte "Stahl-Shim", "Kontaktkorroision" und "sehr schweres Werkzeug" beschreiben könnte . 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2016)

Dieter Bürgy aus Leimen sagt:
Vorsicht mit Glaskorrosion


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2016)

Ja, es ist natürlich wichtig, die beschichtete Oberfläche der Dose zum Rahmen hin auszurichten. Dosen sind IMHO aber immer beschichtet, damit das Bier nicht rostet bzw nach Alu schmeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guggiegai (18. Mai 2016)

Wäre für solche Bastellösungen nicht dann ein hauchdünnes Stahlblech eher von Vorteil ?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2016)

Bierdosen werden gewöhnlich aus Weißblech gefertigt. Das ist verzinnter Stahl. Im Stahlrahmen sollte das also nicht gefährlich werden. Die Stütze selbst ist ja eloxiert. Auch hier sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.

Simpler Test: Dose ankratzen oder abgeschnittenes Stück in eine saure Flüssigkeit geben (z.B. Essig). Wenn es rostet, ist es Stahl. Wenn es nicht rostet, andere Dose kaufen und weiter probieren. Das kann gerade im Sommer auch Vergnügen bereiten


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bierdose
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getränkedose


"_Technisch möglich soll die Herstellung von Getränkedosen mit einer Wandstärke von lediglich 0,097 Millimetern sein."_

Wie gemacht für das FFwd.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dieter Bürgy aus Leimen sagt:
> Vorsicht mit Glaskorrosion


Ich sag nur "Lochfraß"


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2016)

Simpler Anästhesistenspruch:
"If you're in doubt, take it out!"


----------



## Der Toni (18. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe, hier kucken die Leute von Last mal rein...


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Mai 2016)

Da in DE alle möglichen inhaltsstoffe auf aufgedruckt sind, steht da auch irgendwo woraus die Dose selber ist. Das premium Aldi z.B. aus Alu. 
Etwas Schmierung im Sitzrohr verhindert festgammeln ganz gut.

Hatte den Rahmen im shop bestellt, inkl t-shirt. Zumindest konnte ich die Größe wählen. Wahrscheinlich einfach vergessen beim packen. Oder zu wenig da gehabt, egal, irgendwann frag ich mal bei last nach.


----------



## jan84 (18. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> [...] Die Stütze selbst ist ja eloxiert. Auch hier sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.
> [...]



"eigentlich" . Bei mir war die Stütze ~ 1,5 Jahre (inkl 2 Winter) eingebaut ohne bewegt zu werden, das hat fürs festkorrodieren gereicht. Ansich unproblematisch, man sollte die stütze dann halt vor/nachem Winter mal rausziehen und neu fetten. 


Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Wipeout267 (18. Mai 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon häufiger gehört, dass 29" Fahrer, die ihr Bike auf dem Heckträger am KFZ transportieren gerne mal zwischen Brenner und Gardasee Probleme mit der italienischen Polizei bekommen haben...aber mit dem FFWD wirds in der Hinsicht wohl wirklich heikel.



Dann habe ich wohl Glück gehabt. 

Gestern am Lago angekommen, gleich mal ne schnelle Testrunde gedreht als Sundowner. Geht echt gut, rumpelt aber schon ordentlich... Und ich hatte echt vergessen, wie sich der Lagoschotter so fährt.


----------



## mzonq (18. Mai 2016)

Ich habe da so viel Korrosionsschutz (gegen Lochfraß und Glaskorrosion    ) reingehauen, da sollte nix verbacken...wahrscheinlich muss ich eh mal entlüften oder ich bastle mal wieder irgendewas, dann muss ich halt die zweite Dose Dominikaner Pils trinken...
BTW: Wenn ich die Bikes für den Winter "einmotte", entferne ich oft die Sattelstütze, damit das Innere des Rahmens entlüftet....keine Ahnung ob das was bringt...mein Gewissen wird beruhigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (18. Mai 2016)

Hat schon jemand im Tretlager einen Wasserablauf gebohrt? Max. 6mm laut Last...


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Mai 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand im Tretlager einen Wasserablauf gebohrt? Max. 6mm laut Last...



ja 6mm Stahlbohrer und rein damit... fertig...


----------



## Biost0ne (18. Mai 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand im Tretlager einen Wasserablauf gebohrt? Max. 6mm laut Last...



Achja da ist ja garkein loch.... Hmmm dann kann ich gleich 2 fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen und meine Sattelklemme auch noch mit einem Bohrloch fixen


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Achja da ist ja garkein loch.... Hmmm dann kann ich gleich 2 fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen und meine Sattelklemme auch noch mit einem Bohrloch fixen



hehe   Ich sollte hoffentlich kein Problemen mit rutschende Sattelstütze haben... meine Reverb 170mm geht nicht weiter rein.... dennoch 3mm zu hoch aber das kann ich verkraften...

Letzte Nacht fertig gebaut.... heute Abend nach dem Feierabend erste ausfahrt mit dem teil.... bin gespant wie die 475mm reach und die 63,X° Lenkwinkel bei der Pike 150 sich so anfühlen...


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Hmmm dann kann ich gleich 2 fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen und meine Sattelklemme auch noch mit einem Bohrloch fixen



Was willst Du?

----

Mir fiel gerade noch ein, die Reverb überlebt doch eh keine 2 Winter im HT. Ich hoffe insgeheim, dass sie innerhalb der Gewährleistung kaputt geht und ich dann die neue bekomme


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was willst Du?
> 
> ----
> 
> Mir fiel gerade noch ein, die Reverb überlebt doch eh keine 2 Winter im HT. Ich hoffe insgeheim, dass sie innerhalb der Gewährleistung kaputt geht und ich dann die neue bekomme


 
Und wenn du die im Winter einmottest?



Grins3katze schrieb:


> hehe   Ich sollte hoffentlich kein Problemen mit rutschende Sattelstütze haben... meine Reverb 170mm geht nicht weiter rein.... dennoch 3mm zu hoch aber das kann ich verkraften...
> 
> Letzte Nacht fertig gebaut.... heute Abend nach dem Feierabend erste ausfahrt mit dem teil.... bin gespant wie die 475mm reach und die 63,X° Lenkwinkel bei der Pike 150 sich so anfühlen...


 
Was? Ich hätte bei XL noch mehr als genug Platz für ne 200er Moveloc.
Ich kann dir nur sagen, die 140mm Pike ist schon ultraflach, da muss ich selbst bei dem (für mich) relativ kurzen Reach schon bewusst enorm Druck nach vorne bringen, damits in den Kurven nicht einfach geradeaus fährt.
Aber berichte.


----------



## Biost0ne (18. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was willst Du?
> 
> ----
> 
> Mir fiel gerade noch ein, die Reverb überlebt doch eh keine 2 Winter im HT. Ich hoffe insgeheim, dass sie innerhalb der Gewährleistung kaputt geht und ich dann die neue bekomme



Superlock 2

zitat von Syntace


"Immer am rechten Platz




Äusserst praktische (optionale) Verdrehsicherung über eine integrierte Kunststoffschraube. Durch das Anbringen eines M5 Gewindeloches am Sitzrohr mit geringem Aufwand an allen Rahmen nachrüstbar."


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2016)

Für eine Sattelklemme würde ich kein Loch in das Sattelrohr bohren.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte die Syntace Klemme mit Schräubchen am Liteville - als erstes ist die Schraube abgerissen und der Rest steckte so blöd im Sitzrohr, dass dauernd die Stütze zerkratzt ist. Dafür würde ich kein Loch bohren. Die Klemme ist auch so sehr gut - 0,2mm überbrückt sie aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (18. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Syntace Klemme mit Schräubchen am Liteville - als erstes ist die Schraube abgerissen und der Rest steckte so blöd im Sitzrohr, dass dauernd die Stütze zerkratzt ist. Dafür würde ich kein Loch bohren. Die Klemme ist auch so sehr gut - 0,2mm überbrückt sie aber nicht.



Wie gut das mein Rahmen kein vorbesteller is, und ich da keine 0,2mm spiel hab ohne die klemme


----------



## Grins3katze (18. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was? Ich hätte bei XL noch mehr als genug Platz für ne 200er Moveloc.
> 
> Aber berichte.



 Ich bin "nur" 190cm... Die Moveloc 200 hab ich für mein Fully der nur 450mm Sitzrohr länge hat  Na ja ich warte eh seit Oct. 2014 um eine 2te Moveloc 200 kaufen zu können... Vielleicht wird sie irgendwann wieder zu haben...


----------



## schneller Emil (18. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Wie gut das mein Rahmen kein vorbesteller is, und ich da keine 0,2mm spiel hab ohne die klemme



Glaubst du wirklich, das es daran liegt (erste charge ), wobei ich bin auch kein vorbesteller, und bei mir passts auch


----------



## Biost0ne (18. Mai 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, das es daran liegt (erste charge ), wobei ich bin auch kein vorbesteller, und bei mir passts auch



Wie nannte man das noch im Mittelalter Vorkoster ? tja war der Apfel wohl doch sauer... 

nein kann den frust verstehen, aber wie gesagt bei mir ist echt kein spiel


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2016)

Spiel war/ist bei mir auch nicht. Die Stütze geht, im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen, aber schon sehr leicht rein und die Sattelklemme genügt einfach nicht. Mit Becks-Shim geht es ähnlich straff, wie in andere Rahmen und hält jetzt hoffentlich.
Auffällig war auch, das alle Klemmen gespreizt werden mußten, damit sie über das Sattelrohr gingen.


----------



## VmaxJunkie (18. Mai 2016)

Hier mal noch eine begeisterte Vollzugsmeldung:











Es lebt seit ner guten Woche, hat schon dreimal Wald gesehen und macht mich so richtig an.
Mit der Achse hab ich soweit keine Probleme und der Stütze bin ich mit ordentlich Montagepaste beigekommen. Hältso, aber Aluklebeband ist schon bestellt. Fahrtechnisch liegen die Grenzen jetzt erstmal wieder eine Weile bei mir und ich freu mich drauf, was mir diese Maschine noch alles beibringen wird. Was ich nicht zu hoffen wagte: So, wie's da steht (ohne Flasche) - 13,7 kg. ))
Fazit: Geiler Gerät zu nem schön schmalen Taler. Danke, Last!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebingerl (18. Mai 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand viel Spiel im Sattelrohr, der den Rahmen mit der zweiten Lieferung bekommen hat? Werde meinen gleich mal messen, wenn ich nach Hause komme.


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2016)

Gab es denn zwei Lieferungen?


----------



## Das Brot (18. Mai 2016)

So habe Last mal wegen der rutschenden Sattelstütze angeschrieben.

Als Antwort gabs es die Empfehlung eine anderen Sattelklemme zu nehmen. Jetzt mal die Frage an diejenigen bei denen nix rutscht...  welche Klemme fahrt ihr?Bevorzugt sind für mich Schnellspanner, da ich keine Telestütze fahre.

Danksche


----------



## christian1994 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich kann dir nur die von hope empfehlen hab ich in der Schnellspanner Version an meinem Nicolai bei dem das Sattelrohr auch streng zu klemmen ist und die zum schrauben jetzt am last (bei mir passt das rohr aber gut). 
Hab meins jetzt auch fertig und werde morgen in Forum ein paar Bildchen reinhauen aber nach 5km Testfahrt muss ich echt mal sagen das ding fährt sich wie ein Auto mit Sportfahrwerk. 

Link zum spanner: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-p20813/


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Mai 2016)

Ich habe einen Hope Schnellspanner, ordentlich angeknallt. Mit Kraft lässt sich die Stütze verdrehen. Ob sie einsinkt kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich gefahren bin. Warte allerdings noch auf mein Vorderrad.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2016)

Andere Sattelklemme kann man getrost vergessen. Die originale Klemme schnürt so stark ein, dass es, wenn nichts mehr rutscht, die Reverb nicht mehr sauber ausfährt.
Ich habe 3! weitere Klemmen probiert. Mit und ohne Hebel, unterschiedliche Breiten und Materialien. Anzugmomente bis 8 Nm. NICHTS hält. Mit Dosen Shim muss ich noch testen, sonst melde ich mich auch nochmal bei Last. Ich habe sehr viel Nachsicht, aber mittlerweile denke ich, die Jungs sollten einfach mal ab und an wieder hier hereinschauen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Mai 2016)

Habe einen Maniac Schnellspanner von 2005 und eine normale Sattelstütze. Mit viel Kraft auf und zu hält es gut. Fett zwischen Schnellspanner und Sitzrohr hilft auch noch.


----------



## flipdascrip (18. Mai 2016)

Mein Sattelrohr ist auch eher groß. Mit dem Schnelspanner vom Komplettrad hats aber schon funktioniert ohne das du Reverb blockiert. Habe trotzdem eine recht schmale Klemme mit Inbus eingebaut. Damit funktionierts problemlos. Das selbe Bild beim Kumpel. Beides Vorbesteller.


----------



## flipdascrip (18. Mai 2016)

An die Plus Fahrer. Hab neulich das FF vom Kumpel mit Plus getestet. Das war äußerst amüsant! Da kommt fast schon der Gedanke an einen zweiten Laufradsatz auf. Aber in engen Anliegern hab ich den Hinterreifen gefaltet. Klappt das bei Euch? Es war ein 3.0 Reifen auf einer 40 mm Felge DT Swiss. XM 551 oder wie die heißt.


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2016)

darum ja Procore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebingerl (19. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gab es denn zwei Lieferungen?



Ja, schon irgendwie die ersten Rahmen wurden bereits KW12-14 oder so ähnlich ausgeliefert, weitere kamen erst ab ungefähr KW17. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es auch noch mal ein Update (28.April), dass Rahmen in Dortmund angekommen sind.
Mein Rahmen war angekündigt für KW17-18 bekommen hab ich ihn dann in KW18. Leider musste ich gestern Abend feststellen, dass mein Rahmen auch 31,8mm misst im Sattelrohr. SCH...
In meinen Augen ist das ein Mangel, den der Lieferant beheben muss.
Hab's noch nicht mal aufgebaut, aber wenn ich den Rest hier lese, erwarte ich nicht, dass ich mit >100kg Lebendgewicht kein Problem mit dem rutschenden Hinterrad haben werde...

edit: Hab mir gerade noch mal das letzte Update zur Ankunft der Rahmen durchgelesen. Sie schreiben sogar von einer Qualitätsprüfung. Wo liegen denn die Toleranzen für das Sattelrohr, wir sind doch hier nicht in einer Baumschule


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2016)

Gibts überhaupt welche mit 31.6 Sitzrohr...? Oder sind die alle mehr oder weniger zu groß? Eine Toleranz darf es da eigentlich nicht geben.


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Mai 2016)

Immerhin scheinen ja einige keine Probleme zu haben....

Bin noch nicht zum Fahren gekommen.... Urlaub mit Zweitrad


----------



## schlonser (19. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Immerhin scheinen ja einige keine Probleme zu haben....
> 
> Bin noch nicht zum Fahren gekommen.... Urlaub mit Zweitrad



in der Tat, Freesoul is ja nun auch nicht der kleinste und leichteste (sorry ) und hat nach eigenem Bekunden keine Probleme.

Baut eure Bikes auf und schaut ob es euch betrifft, bei über 150 verkauften Bikes und Rahmen sind das hier IMHO nicht soo viele Probleme.
Ich will jetzt meinen Rahmen endlich haben (dauert wohl noch ne Woche beim Lackierer) und werd aber die hier schon öfter propagierte Lösung für das Hinterrad mit Schnellspanner oder 10 mm Achse mit beidseitiger Schraubung verwenden, will da kein Risiko eingehen.
DAS haben wir nämlich alle vorher gewußt daß die Kiste horizontale Ausfallenden hat wo sich bei entsprechender Krafteinwirkung was verschieben kann. Da kann LAST nix dafür wenn sich für das FFWD mehrheitlich die Großen und Dicken (mich eingeschlossen) entscheiden.

@Der Toni : wo hast du denn die goldenen Decals für deinen Rahmen her? die waren doch nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> .
> DAS haben wir nämlich alle vorher gewußt daß die Kiste horizontale Ausfallenden hat wo sich bei entsprechender Krafteinwirkung was verschieben kann. Da kann LAST nix dafür wenn sich für das FFWD mehrheitlich die Großen und Dicken (mich eingeschlossen) entscheiden.



Stop! Falsche Argumentation.

Es liegt nicht am Fahrergewicht bzw. in der Verantwortung des Käufers, das die Achse sicher klemmt.

Das ist eindeutig Produkthaftung des Herstellers. Last hat sicherzustellen, das keine Gefahr von der Rahmenkonstruktion ausgeht. Es sind nicht einfach nur horizontale Ausfallenden, es gibt auch eine Radstandsverstellung. Das ist dafür genacht, das es funktioniert. Vor allem, wenn man zu den Ausfallenden eine eigene Steckachse anbietet. Das muss einfach so funktionieren, wie es eben funktionieren soll. Und wenn 8Nm nicht reichen, ist die Lösung einfach nicht gut. Keine Ausreden.

PS: ich hab vor zwei Tagen einen zweiten Rahmen gekauft. Unabhängig von Dropoutgate. Das wird irgendwie zu lösen sein. Entweder durch den Hersteller (???) oder durch Eigeninitiative des Forums


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> @Der Toni : wo hast du denn die goldenen Decals für deinen Rahmen her? die waren doch nicht dabei, oder?



Ich würde da ja das Badge auch noch gülden machen, der Linie wegen.


----------



## schlonser (19. Mai 2016)

Dropoutgate? das sollten wir beibehalten...

@hasardeur : das mit der badge wollte ich dir nicht noch antun, aber die Idee is nicht schlecht... aber die decals beim Toni sehen einfach stimmig aus, also wie gewollt und selbst bestellt, brauch die in orange, will wissen woher?!?!?


----------



## Der Toni (19. Mai 2016)

Das solche Sachen wie zu großes Sattelrohr und "Dropoutgate"  in einer ersten Serie vorkommen können ist ok, aber Last sollte da professionell nachbessern. Ich möchte einen neuen Rahmen nicht mit Bierdosenshims, Tesaklebeband oder alten Schnellspannern auf Dauer fahren wollen.
@schlonser @hasardeur  : Mit dem Gedanken, das Badge zu "vergolden", habe ich auch schon gespielt.... und die decals habe ich mir bei Uffkleba.de machen lassen. Die machen nen ganz guten Job


----------



## fabeltierkater (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe gerade eine Mail von Last erhalten: 


> Es gibt verschiedene Ursachen für das verrutschende Hinterrad. Wichtig ist, dass das vorgeschriebene Drehmoment von 8Nm für die Hinterachse eingehalten wird. Des weiteren kann es sein, das die Endkappen der Nabe mehr als 5mm in das Ausfallende reichen und dadurch an das Schaltauge anstoßen. In dem Fall sind die Endkappen zu lang und es wird keine Klemmung durch das Schaltauge erreicht. Das müsstest du auf jeden Fall mal überprüfen.
> Wir haben eine kurzfristige Lösung erarbeitet, in dem wir auch für die Bremsseite, die Achse mit der Madenschraube am Ausfallende sichern. Diese Variante schicken wir dir zu. Allerdings hilft die auch nicht in dem Falle, wenn die Endkappen der Nabe zu groß sind.



Bei mir hält interessanterweise die Achse seit den letzten 4 Ausfahrten - aber mit der zusätzlichen Sicherung werde ich vermutlich auch kein mulmiges Gefühl mehr haben. Von daher: Vielen Dank an Last!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (19. Mai 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> in der Tat, Freesoul is ja nun auch nicht der kleinste und leichteste (sorry ) und hat nach eigenem Bekunden keine Probleme.
> 
> Baut eure Bikes auf und schaut ob es euch betrifft, bei über 150 verkauften Bikes und Rahmen sind das hier IMHO nicht soo viele Probleme.
> Ich will jetzt meinen Rahmen endlich haben (dauert wohl noch ne Woche beim Lackierer) und werd aber die hier schon öfter propagierte Lösung für das Hinterrad mit Schnellspanner oder 10 mm Achse mit beidseitiger Schraubung verwenden, will da kein Risiko eingehen.
> ...



Man sollte allerdings schon von Seiten des Herstellers erwarten dürfen, daß das alles hält, egal ob Steckachse, oder horizontale Ausfallenden.
Auch ist es normalerweisse nicht Aufgabe der Endverbraucher, sich um Lösungen zu kümmern, oder Basteleien zu betreiben.


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Mai 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Mail von Last erhalten:
> 
> 
> Bei mir hält interessanterweise die Achse seit den letzten 4 Ausfahrten - aber mit der zusätzlichen Sicherung werde ich vermutlich auch kein mulmiges Gefühl mehr haben. Von daher: Vielen Dank an Last!



Hört sich danach an als ob eine Herstellerlösung für das "Dropoutgate" gefunden wurde.
Deckt sich jagt den Überlegungen hier im Forum....


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2016)

8 Nm ist übrigens recht wenig Drehmoment...
Ich glaub für X-12 stehen 20-40 Nm auf der Achse. Und Kurbeln werden mit 50 Nm angezogen. Das sind 5 kg auf 1 m Hebel.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Mai 2016)

Zusätzlich, neben der geplanten Achsführung auf der Nichtantriebsseite, würde ich auch eine Achse mit höherer Zugfestigkeit eine Überlegung widmen. Ich schätze mal, die Beiliegende ist eine normale 8.8 Schraube? Titan wäre doch eine schöne Sache...


----------



## schlonser (19. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hört sich danach an als ob eine Herstellerlösung für das "Dropoutgate" gefunden wurde


Jawollja, bitte einmal für alle!


----------



## Der Toni (19. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hört sich danach an als ob eine Herstellerlösung für das "Dropoutgate" gefunden wurde.
> Deckt sich jagt den Überlegungen hier im Forum....



Finde ich aber auch nur so 3+ . Bei jedem Radausbau muss man dann zusätzlich noch die Madenschraube lösen? Und wie läuft das dann mit der Achsenverstellung wenn ich 2 LRS nutzen möchte? Da wäre die Idee mit der Befestigung wie auf der rechten Seite bloß nicht mit Gewinde sondern mit Sackloch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (19. Mai 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Dropoutgate? das sollten wir beibehalten...
> 
> @hasardeur : das mit der badge wollte ich dir nicht noch antun, aber die Idee is nicht schlecht... aber die decals beim Toni sehen einfach stimmig aus, also wie gewollt und selbst bestellt, brauch die in orange, will wissen woher?!?!?



Die für's Coal kann man bei LAST bestellen, vielleicht geht das für's FFWD ja auch.
Ansonsten gibt's hier die Vorlage, die man einem Print-Shop zum Drucken geben kann: http://www.last-bikes.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/LAST-FFWD-SPAREPART-DECALS-V02.zip


----------



## Birk (19. Mai 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Finde ich aber auch nur so 3+ . Bei jedem Radausbau muss man dann zusätzlich noch die Madenschraube lösen? Und wie läuft das dann mit der Achsenverstellung wenn ich 2 LRS nutzen möchte? Da wäre die Idee mit der Befestigung wie auf der rechten Seite bloß nicht mit Gewinde sondern mit Sackloch besser.



So wie ich das verstehe ist es einfach wie auf der Antriebsseite, du ziehst die Achse raus und kannst das Hinterrad raus nehmen. Die Radstandseinstellung bleibt ja erhalten.


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Mai 2016)

Birk schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe ist es einfach wie auf der Antriebsseite, du ziehst die Achse raus und kannst das Hinterrad raus nehmen. Die Radstandseinstellung bleibt ja erhalten.



Denke auch das mit Madenschraube (wie beim Schaltauge). Die horizontale Gewindestange gemeint ist die eh schon im Einsatz ist. Somit wäre Radausbau einfach nach Entfernung der Achse möglich.
Gute Lösung ohne Nachteil...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2016)

Prima!
Fehlt nur noch Freibier aus der Dose für alle.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Prima!
> Fehlt nur noch Freibier aus der Dose für alle.



...also die Lösung für das "Sitzrohrgate"


----------



## Grins3katze (19. Mai 2016)

Das Brot schrieb:


> So habe Last mal wegen der rutschenden Sattelstütze angeschrieben.
> 
> Als Antwort gabs es die Empfehlung eine anderen Sattelklemme zu nehmen. Jetzt mal die Frage an diejenigen bei denen nix rutscht...  welche Klemme fahrt ihr?Bevorzugt sind für mich Schnellspanner, da ich keine Telestütze fahre.
> 
> Danksche



Ich fahre grad die Vecnum Tooloc mit Reverb 170 Stütze... werde berichten falls was einsinkt....

http://vecnum.com/produkte/tooloc/features/

Thanks,

Christophe


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe ein FFWD mit Build-Kit aus der ersten (Liefer-)Charge und bei mir rutscht weder die Reverb noch hat sich das Hinterrad bisher verschoben.
Dabei habe ich die original Klemme gegen eine aus Carbon mit max. 6,5 Nm-Anzugsmoment getauscht. Allerdings war ich beim Tausch der Klemme doch etwas erstaunt wieviel Rost da schon dran war. Vielleicht muss ich doch noch mal mit Hohlraumversiegelung ran.


----------



## dirkd (19. Mai 2016)

Tach zusammen,
bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme. Ich musste das Drehmoment der Sattelklemme von 6NM auf 4NM reduzieren, weil sonst die Reverb nicht meht ganz rauskam. Rutscht bisher nicht mit 4NM. Hab ne noname Sattelklemme mit Verschraubung.
Das Hinterrad sitzt fest, 29er LR, Hopenabe und die Last-Achse. Gebremst wird mit MT5. Alles zusammen rd. 105kg "Systemgewicht".
Ich habe die Achse mit 8NM angezogen. Ich war gefühlt sehr schnell auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs.
Mag trotzdem sein, dass ich nicht das Moment aufbringe, das andere Fahrer erzeugen...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## culoduro (19. Mai 2016)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Singlespeed?  Wenn ich meinen Rahmen und was dabei war anschaue, muss ich trotzdem das Schaltauge mit verbauen, weil daran die Schraube für die Verstellung der Ausfall enden befestigt ist.  Oder was bei Euch auch so eine Lösung wie auf der linken Seite mit im Karton?


----------



## Felger (19. Mai 2016)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein FFWD mit Build-Kit aus der ersten (Liefer-)Charge und bei mir rutscht weder die Reverb noch hat sich das Hinterrad bisher verschoben.
> Dabei habe ich die original Klemme gegen eine aus Carbon mit max. 6,5 Nm-Anzugsmoment getauscht. Allerdings war ich beim Tausch der Klemme doch etwas erstaunt wieviel Rost da schon dran war. Vielleicht muss ich doch noch mal mit Hohlraumversiegelung ran.



 ich hätte mir das erst mal erspart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (19. Mai 2016)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:


> Hier mal noch eine begeisterte Vollzugsmeldung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die nobbys kann man doch so mit standard 27,5 zoll schleuchen fahren oder ?

weil habe die grade hier liege und auf 2 bar aufgepumpt


----------



## Schoasdromme (19. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Die nobbys kann man doch so mit standart 27,5 zoll schleuchen fahren oder ?
> 
> weil habe die grade hier liege und auf 2 bar aufgepumpt


"schleuchen"


----------



## Der Toni (19. Mai 2016)

Mit Schleuchen kannst mich scheuchen   

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre Schlauch und Schlauchlos...


----------



## flipdascrip (19. Mai 2016)

Mein Hinterrad hat sich noch nie verschoben. Lediglich die Rändelmutter auf der Bremsenseite lockert sich im Fahrbetrieb, ich ziehe sie dann bei Gelegenheit immer wieder an. Fahre ein Komplettrad mit der Last Achse und DT-Swiss 350 Naben. Ich wiege fahrfertig mindestens 95 kg und gehe nicht zimperlich damit um. Das selbe gilt für einen Kollegen mit gleicher Körpermasse. 
Bei den Stützen ebenfalls kein Problem wie ich schon schrub.


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2016)

Gehören Schleuche zur Standarte?


----------



## Biost0ne (19. Mai 2016)

Blödes Windows Handy


----------



## -Wally- (19. Mai 2016)

Da hier gerade die Frage nach einer Klemme aufkam: Wieviele andere hier fahre ich an meinen Bikes nur noch die Hope Teile mit Schnellspanner. Hatte eben für erste Tests eine 30,9er Stütze mit Shim drin und da war zumindest alles fest. Auch als ich eben aus versehen mit der Heckbremse + Ardent einen schwarzen Streifen auf den Asphalt vorm Haus gezogen hab blieb das Hinterrad da wo es hin gehört und derzeit komme ich massetechnisch auch in den dreistelligen Bereich. Hab die Achse bzw. das Gewinde gefettet und recht ordentlich angezogen. 
Probleme beim Aufbau hatte mir aber der recht breite / zu breite PM Adapter am HR gemacht. Ich fahre jetzt übergangsweise erstmal eine alte Code R und die hat so einen komischen Abgang im Bremssattel, bei dem ich nicht weiß, wie ich den drehen kann, das hatte sich nicht vertragen. Lösung: Adapter drauf und 200er Scheibe rein. Funzt.
Eindruck beim ersten Herumrollen: Fahrgefühl irgendwo zwischen Hollandrad und DH Maschine...mag an meiner mangelnden Erfahrung mit 28" Laufrädern im MTB Bereich liegen und an dem noch zu hohen Lenker. Mit Vorbaulänge und Höhe experimentiere ich in den kommenden Tagen noch. 
Ich habs ja in Größe XL und das Teil ist ein erschreckend langes Elend, aber wenn man einmal drauf sitzt, wirkts sogar irgendwie wendig. Achso...Gabel ist eine Pike 150 und Farbe gibts bislang nur eine am Bike: Schwarz.


----------



## Nordwandclimber (19. Mai 2016)

Tolles Rad ! Fährt sich gut, steigt kaum, klasse bergab. Ich finde es recht wendig, jedenfalls bin ich meinen Hometrails gut damit zurecht gekommen.  
Reverb 170 mit Montagepaste hält, verwende eine Klemme von Hope.  Hinterrad verschiebt sich trotz MT5 mit Originalachse auch nicht. Ich habe aber die M5 Gewindestangen mit Muttern blockiert. Und ich bin als 0,115 Tonner nicht gerade leicht. Nur der Umstieg nach 25 Jahren Klickpedale auf meine Chromag hatte bei mir doch jetzt schon mehrmals Angstschweiß zur Folge, meistens in der Luft  . Aber ich bleibe erstmal dabei......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (19. Mai 2016)

Nordwandclimber schrieb:


> Tolles Rad ! Fährt sich gut, steigt kaum, klasse bergab. Ich finde es recht wendig, jedenfalls bin ich meinen Hometrails gut damit zurecht gekommen.
> Reverb 170 mit Montagepaste hält, verwende eine Klemme von Hope.  Hinterrad verschiebt sich trotz MT5 mit Originalachse auch nicht. Ich habe aber die M5 *Gewindestangen mit Muttern blockiert*. Und ich bin als 0,115 Tonner nicht gerade leicht. Nur der Umstieg nach 25 Jahren Klickpedale auf meine Chromag hatte bei mir doch jetzt schon mehrmals Angstschweiß zur Folge, meistens in der Luft  . Aber ich bleibe erstmal dabei......



Die Rändelschraube mit einer Mutter blockiert oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Mai 2016)

Mir gefällt das Rad auch gut! Heute die Jungfernfahrt gehabt und kann bestätigen, für meine 178cm ist XL gerade lang genug. Probleme macht das Sitzrohr, weil es einfach viel zu lang ist, ich bekomme nur eine 125er Reverb in den Rahmen. Das Steuerrohr hätte auch zwei cm kürzer sein können. Steuerwinkel ist super, ginge sogar noch flacher.
Ich fahre das Radl mit Plusreifen inkl. Procore und habe damit schon einigen Wurzeln "hallo" gesagt. Auf Dauer ist ein Hardtail aber nichts für mich, es ist einfach limitierend, wenn es richtig schnell wird. Die Plusreifen halten aber die Geschwindigkeit sehr gut, daran würde ich festhalten. Meine Reifen sind: VR Bridger, HR Trail Boss, beide auf XM 551, Gabel: Pike Boost.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ......: VR Bridger, HR Trail Boss, beide auf XM 551.



Kannst du mir die maximale Breite der Reifen auf der Felge sagen. Also bei so 1Bar rum 

G.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Mai 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die maximale Breite der Reifen auf der Felge sagen. Also bei so 1Bar rum
> 
> G.


Entschuldige, ich habe leider keinen Messschieber und mit einem Meter würde es sehr grob...


----------



## berkel (19. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Rad auch gut! Heute die Jungfernfahrt gehabt und kann bestätigen, für meine 178cm ist XL gerade lang genug. Probleme macht das Sitzrohr, weil es einfach viel zu lang ist, ich bekomme nur eine 125er Reverb in den Rahmen.


XL bei deiner Größe ist aber schon krass (Sitzriese?), ich fahre als Langbeiner mit 1,89m ein L und das ist das Sitzrohr grenzwertig kurz. Bei diese Extremen ist es für den Hersteller nicht leicht die Sitzrohrlängen festzulegen.


----------



## C.Hill (19. Mai 2016)

Find XL auch groß für 178. Ich hab mich nach langem hin und her bei gleicher Körpergröße für L entschieden und bin mir nicht sicher, ob M evtl. besser gewesen wäre.
Falls jmd seinen M gegen meinen L (schwarz) tauschen möchte -> PM Farbe wäre mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> XL bei deiner Größe ist aber schon krass (Sitzriese?), ich fahre als Langbeiner mit 1,89m ein L und das ist das Sitzrohr grenzwertig kurz. Bei diese Extremen ist es für den Hersteller nicht leicht die Sitzrohrlängen festzulegen.


Nö, ich sehe das anders, fast alle fahren zu kurze Räder. Ich habe alles mögliche ausprobiert, bis zum Mondraker Dune L, das ist nochmal deutlich länger und mir taugt Länge super! Ich komme besser um Kurven als mit kürzeren Rädern. (Schritthöhe: 84cm bei 178cm)

Edit:
Hier der Test eines langen Bikes, das Fastforward ist nun wirklich nicht sehr lang, eher konservativ.




Sehr lesenswert sind auch die Artikel von Chris Porter zur Geometrie auf mtbr und pinkbike.


----------



## Ebingerl (20. Mai 2016)

christian1994 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur die von hope empfehlen hab ich in der Schnellspanner Version an meinem Nicolai bei dem das Sattelrohr auch streng zu klemmen ist und die zum schrauben jetzt am last (bei mir passt das rohr aber gut).
> Hab meins jetzt auch fertig und werde morgen in Forum ein paar Bildchen reinhauen aber nach 5km Testfahrt muss ich echt mal sagen das ding fährt sich wie ein Auto mit Sportfahrwerk.
> 
> Link zum spanner: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-p20813/



Ist das richtig, dass ich dann die 34,9mm bestellen muss? (bin gerade nicht zuhause)


----------



## Birk (20. Mai 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Nö, ich sehe das anders, fast alle fahren zu kurze Räder. Ich habe alles mögliche ausprobiert, bis zum Mondraker Dune L, das ist nochmal deutlich länger und mir taugt Länge super! Ich komme besser um Kurven als mit kürzeren Rädern. (Schritthöhe: 84cm bei 178cm)



Ich kann dich ganz gut verstehen, bin fast genau so groß wie du und tendiere auch eher zu den längeren Bikes. Bin vor kurzem mal ein Transition Petrol in XL gefahren und das ging richtig gut. Das Problem was ich damit aber habe und du ja anscheinend auch, ist dass das Steuerrohr und Sattelrohr meistens zu lang sind. Der Lenker kommt mir dann einfach zu hoch, vor allem wenn man noch dazu 29" fährt. Deswegen ist mir dann doch der L Rahmen lieber. Ich denke in den nächsten Jahren werden aber noch ein paar Bikes auftauchen mit entsprechenden Geometrien, die meisten Hersteller sind halt eher vorsichtig.


----------



## berkel (20. Mai 2016)

@imkreisdreher

Es gibt eben kurze und lange Bikes. In diesem Fall ist das FFWD vom Konzept zu kurz für dich. Du sagst ja selbst, dass das XL zu hoch für dich ist, was bei deiner Größe nicht verwunderlich ist. Nur der Reach passt dir.

Länge ist neben den Körperproportionen auch vom Fahrstil und Einsatzzweck abhängig. Mein kurzes 2Souls QH fährt sich unter bestimmten Bedingungen sehr spaßig, gerade weil es so kurz und damit handlich und agil ist. Das FFWD fährt sich ganz anders und spielt seine stärken aus wenn es schnell oder steil wird. Da kann ich nicht generell sagen welches der beiden besser ist. Ich bin auch mal ein Nicolai Geometron probe gefahren und das hat mir zumindest nach einer Abfahrt nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Länge ist neben den Körperproportionen auch vom Fahrstil und Einsatzzweck abhängig.



Ich fahre bei 176/84 M; es dürfte nicht länger sein. Man muss auch so schon aufpassen, das man sich bergab auf eine passende Fahrhaltung konzentriert, sonst schmiert das Vorderrad ab.
Und für mich würde auch die Bergauftauglichkeit leiden; ich säße auf einem längeren Rad viel zu gestreckt, was zu Rückenschmerzen und schmerzenden Handgelenken führen würde.


----------



## Der Toni (20. Mai 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die maximale Breite der Reifen auf der Felge sagen. Also bei so 1Bar rum
> 
> G.



Ich fahre mittlerweile den Bridger vorne und den Trailblazer hinten jeweils auf einer 551 Felge. Der 3.0 Bridger hat bei ~0,9 bar 74mm und der 2.8 Trailblazer bei 1,1 bar 68,5mm.


----------



## mzonq (20. Mai 2016)

Es kommt halt darauf an was man so damit fahren will, oder wo die eigenen Schwerpunkte liegen...
mir ist beim FFWD aufgefallen, wenn es steil bergauf geht und dann noch Serpentinen dazukommen, dann kann ich ab und zu die Linie nicht halten und muss den Lenker ganz schön nach unten ziehen.
Bergab ist es ähnlich. War die Tage in der Pfalz: Bergab und enge Serpentinen: Ich dachte ich sitz zum ersten mal auf einem Fahrrad! Da kommt der lange Radstand zu tragen. Wenn es flowig ist und sich der Trail am Hang entlangschlängelt, habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich (persönlich) mit einem Fully auch nicht schneller wäre. Bei solchen Trails spielt das teil sein Vorteile aus. Zu verblockten Sachen kann ich nix sagen, ich denke, dass man da ganz schön arbeiten muss um runterzukommen. So hat halt jeder "seine" Trails und Vorlieben.

By the way: Ich wurde noch nie so oft auf ein Bike angesprochen wie die Tage in der Pfalz mit dem FFWD. Scheint bei den Leuten gut anzukommen  Mir gefällt es auch immer besser, trotz den ganzen Hick-Ups mit Sattelrohr und Ausfallenden. Ich fahr das Ding echt gerne.


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> @imkreisdreher
> 
> Mein kurzes 2Souls QH fährt sich unter bestimmten Bedingungen sehr spaßig, gerade weil es so kurz und damit handlich und agil ist.



Ich hab jetzt mein QH durch FFWD ersetzt, mir war der QH irgendwie zu kurz und zu nervös aber für Wheelie und andere Spielerei schon krass agil...

LG - Chris


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich fahre mittlerweile den Bridger vorne und den Trailblazer hinten jeweils auf einer 551 Felge. Der 3.0 Bridger hat bei ~0,9 bar 74mm und der 2.8 Trailblazer bei 1,1 bar 68,5mm.




Sehr schön, das bedeutet das beide sogar in meinen 26 Zoll Fullyrahmen passen im 650Bler könnts knapp werden. Danke fürs Messen. 
Der 3.0er ist also fast echte 3.0 auf der 551.

@imkreisdreher: War ein Versuch wert und hat ja noch geklappt 

G.


----------



## Der Toni (20. Mai 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das bedeutet das beide sogar in meinen 26 Zoll Fullyrahmen passen im 650Bler könnts knapp werden. Danke fürs Messen.
> Der 3.0er ist also fast echte 3.0 auf der 551.
> 
> @imkreisdreher: War ein Versuch wert und hat ja noch geklappt
> ...



wenn du dir die Reifen in deinen Fullyrahmen montierst, solltest du auf alle Fälle die Luft aus Dämpfer und Gabel lassen und schauen, ob die Reifen dann nicht an den Rahmen kommen. War zumindest bei mir am Hinterbau so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wenn du dir die Reifen in deinen Fullyrahmen montierst, solltest du auf alle Fälle die Luft aus Dämpfer und Gabel lassen und schauen, ob die Reifen dann nicht an den Rahmen kommen. War zumindest bei mir am Hinterbau so.



Danke für den Hinweis. Wäre natürlich selbstverständlich für vorne und hinten. Kann den Federweg von 170 auf 150mm oder 135mm umstecken. Ui jetzt wirds aber zur absoluten Themenverfehlung...ich bin schoh wieder weg....

G.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Zu verblockten Sachen kann ich nix sagen, ich denke, dass man da ganz schön arbeiten muss um runterzukommen. So hat halt jeder "seine" Trails und Vorlieben.



Ich bin letztes Wochenende typische verblockte Harz-Trails gefahren (Tag 1: Pfarrstieg, Beerenstieg, über gebohrten Stein zur kleinen Renne - für alle Ortskundigen). Das FFWD gibt sehr viel Sicherheit. Wenn ich Dussel nicht die Pike auf Pedal gelassen hätte, wären wohl auch die Arme nicht so müde geworden.  Solche Einstell-Spielereien bin ich von meiner Lyrik halt nicht gewohnt. Das FFWD bietet dabei dank Länge, Lenkwinkel und 29" sehr viel Sicherheit, braucht aber deutliche mehr Nachdruck auf so langsamen und technischen Trails. Am auffälligsten sind aber die müden Beine nach der Abfahrt. Wo meine Fanes einfach alles glatt bügelt, muss man mit dem FFWD schon tüchtig arbeiten. Auch die Position auf dem Bike spielt viel mehr eine Rolle. Den HR spürt man öfter am Hintern. Zusammenfassend: Die Körner, die man bergauf spart, braucht man bergab.

Am zweiten Tag waren wir in Thale. Dort gibt es eine schöne Serpentinenstrecke vom Hexentanzplatz, mit vielen steinigen Abschnitten. Mit Butcher/Slaughter in Grid habe ich mich nicht getraut, das Gas stehen zu lassen (obwohl mich die Reifen ansonsten bzgl. Gripp und Dämpfung sehr überzeugt haben, mit merrh Volumen wären sie wohl der Hammer). Einerseits rüttelt es einen ziemlich durch zum anderen muss man dort mit HT dauernd mit Snake Bites rechnen. Hier ist dann wohl das Revier für 27,5+ mit Procore. Anders dann auf dem Roßtrappendownhill. Den bin ich zwar auch sehr verhalten gefahren, da insgesamt erst das zweite Mal und erstmalig mit HT, aber hier spürt man schnell, dass man sich im eigentlichen Revier des FFWD befindet. Der Roßtrappendownhill ist eher flowig mit langen flachen Abschnitten und kaum verblockt.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich das FFWD auch in St. Andreasberg oder auf anderen Flowtrails sehr wohl fühlen wird. Für die hiesige Nordheide mit kurzen Abfahrten, vielen Gegenanstiegen und Wurzeln als quasi einzige Hindernisse, ist es auf jeden Fall eine super Wahl.




mzonq schrieb:


> Ich wurde noch nie so oft auf ein Bike angesprochen wie die Tage in der Pfalz mit dem FFWD.



Kann ich unterschreiben. Jeder, der Last oder das FFWD kennt, freut sich, das Bike zu sehen. Aber auch sonst schaut eigentlich jeder hinterher. Das macht schon ein bisschen stolz.


----------



## fabeltierkater (20. Mai 2016)

Habe gerade dieses schöne Teil von Last erhalten. Das silber passt zwar nicht ganz in die Optik des schwarzen Rades, aber der Einbau ist problemlos und das Teil wird wohl seine Funktion erfüllen. Danke an Last für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Problembehebung, da empfiehlt man euch gerne weiter!


----------



## Biost0ne (20. Mai 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Habe gerade dieses schöne Teil von Last erhalten. Das silber passt zwar nicht ganz in die Optik des schwarzen Rades, aber der Einbau ist problemlos und das Teil wird wohl seine Funktion erfüllen. Danke an Last für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Problembehebung, da empfiehlt man euch gerne weiter!
> Anhang anzeigen 495330 Anhang anzeigen 495331



Hey, genau so hatte ich mir die lösung auch vorgestellt


----------



## Der Toni (20. Mai 2016)

Jupp, jetzt nur noch in schwarz 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## rms69 (20. Mai 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Habe gerade dieses schöne Teil von Last erhalten. Das silber passt zwar nicht ganz in die Optik des schwarzen Rades, aber der Einbau ist problemlos und das Teil wird wohl seine Funktion erfüllen. Danke an Last für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Problembehebung, da empfiehlt man euch gerne weiter!
> Anhang anzeigen 495330 Anhang anzeigen 495331


Gratuliere! wie kommt man zu dem Teil ?  und jetzt sag bitte nicht, wir dürfen alle einzeln bei Last anfragen!


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2016)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Habe gerade dieses schöne Teil von Last erhalten. Das silber passt zwar nicht ganz in die Optik des schwarzen Rades, aber der Einbau ist problemlos und das Teil wird wohl seine Funktion erfüllen. Danke an Last für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Problembehebung, da empfiehlt man euch gerne weiter!
> Anhang anzeigen 495330 Anhang anzeigen 495331



Sieht aus, als hätten sie ein Schaltauge abgedreht, ein Sackloch gebohrt und das Gewinde ausgebohrt.



rms69 schrieb:


> Gratuliere! wie kommt man zu dem Teil ? und jetzt sag bitte nicht, wir dürfen alle einzeln bei Last anfragen!



Momentan leider gar nicht. Bernd hat mir geschrieben, dass es nur ein paar Prototypen gab, die jetzt weg sind. Also einzeln anfragen ist gar keine schlechte Idee, dann erfährt Last den Bedarf.


----------



## darkJST (20. Mai 2016)

Wäre eine Umfrage hier nicht Sinnvoller und dann das Ergebnis als Screenshot gesammelt zu Last?


----------



## culoduro (20. Mai 2016)

wie sieht es mit einem Radstandversteller für die rechte Seite aus, wenn man Singlespeed fahren will. Der ist ja auch nicht im Paket gewesen (zumindest bei mir). sollte ja eigentlich dasselbe Teil sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wäre eine Umfrage hier nicht Sinnvoller und dann das Ergebnis als Screenshot gesammelt zu Last?



Und dann? Es kann durchaus sein, dass Last ein bisschen Geld für die Teile haben möchte. Ob das jetzt im Sinne der Gewährleistung korrekt wäre oder nicht, will ich gar nicht berücksichtigen. Es geht nur darum, dass die Bedingungen etwas anders sein können, als sich das der Einzelne vorstellt. Wer zahlt dann bzw. diskutiert das mit Last aus? Nein, hier sollte besser jeder ein Mail mit 2-3 Zeilen schreiben und gut ist. Der Aufwand ist nicht größer.



odysseus schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit einem Radstandversteller für die rechte Seite aus, wenn man Singlespeed fahren will. Der ist ja auch nicht im Paket gewesen (zumindest bei mir). sollte ja eigentlich dasselbe Teil sein?



Du meinst ein Schaltauge ohne Schaltauge? Ich fürchte, Dein Use Case ist so selten, dass Du da entweder selbst basteln mußt oder Last bittest, Dir dann ein ungebohrtes Teil zu schicken/bauen, so dass Du selbst das passende Gewinde schneiden kannst. Das FFWD ist nunmal nicht als Singlespeed-Aufbau konzeptioniert. Du kannst ja aber noch immer das Schaltauge so nehmen, wie es ist oder mit Säge und Feile bearbeiten, danach lackieren.


----------



## jan84 (20. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> [...]
> Du meinst ein Schaltauge ohne Schaltauge? Ich fürchte, Dein Use Case ist so selten, dass Du da entweder selbst basteln mußt oder Last bittest, Dir dann ein ungebohrtes Teil zu schicken/bauen, so dass Du selbst das passende Gewinde schneiden kannst. Das FFWD ist nunmal nicht als Singlespeed-Aufbau konzeptioniert. Du kannst ja aber noch immer das Schaltauge so nehmen, wie es ist oder mit Säge und Feile bearbeiten, danach lackieren.



Das Rad ist wenn ichs mir angucke aber sowas von als Singlespeed-Möglichkeit konzipiert... Die abschraubbaren Leitungshalter am Hinterbau, horizontales Ausfallende...


----------



## culoduro (20. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich reicht einfach dasselbe Teil wie links. Wozu soll ich dazu das Schaltauge zerstören? 
Mit eine Begründung für die horizontalen Ausfallenden war ja die Möglichkeit, SS zu fahren.  Ich habe das zumindest so in Erinnerung,  dass die SS Möglichkeit mit beworben wurde...

edith sagt:
 SS steht bei Kickstarter Kampagne auch explizit erwähnt.  Habe mal eben bei Last höflich angefragt...


----------



## berkel (20. Mai 2016)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich habe das zumindest so in Erinnerung,  dass die SS Möglichkeit mit beworben wurde...


Es ist ja auch SS tauglich, ob da nun auf der rechten Seite ein Schaltauge ist oder nicht. Das ist ja nur eine kosmetische Sache. Wen es optisch stört sägt halt den Ausleger ab und falls man doch wieder Schaltung fahren möchte kauft man ein neues Schaltauge. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## culoduro (20. Mai 2016)

[facepalm]  ich hab da um die Ecke gedacht...  irgendwo muss der Schnellspanner bzw.  die Achse ja durch... 
sorry.


----------



## berkel (20. Mai 2016)

Wobei die Singlespeedeignung vom verwendeten Reifen abhängt. Mit einem hoch bauenden 29x2,4" Reifen kann man wegen des knappen Abstands zum Sitzrohr nicht den ganzen Verstellweg an den Ausfallenden nutzen. Der Verstellweg reicht da je nach Ritzelkombination evtl. nicht zum Spannen aus (oder man muss eine Half-Link Kette verwenden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (20. Mai 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Wobei die Singlespeedeignung vom verwendeten Reifen abhängt. Mit einem hoch bauenden 29x2,4" Reifen kann man wegen des knappen Abstands zum Sitzrohr nicht den ganzen Verstellweg an den Ausfallenden nutzen. Der Verstellweg reicht da je nach Ritzelkombination evtl. nicht zum Spannen aus (oder man muss eine Half-Link Kette verwenden).


Oder man spannt ohne Luft im Reifen


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2016)

Ganz blöde Idee: Warum nimmst Du für SS nicht einen normalen Schnellspanner? Das Teil mit Schaltauge braucht man doch nur, wenn man ein Schaltwerk montieren will. So könnte man, mit anderen Nabenkappen auch gleich eine 10 mm Achse nehmen und dem Verrutschen vorbeugen.


----------



## culoduro (20. Mai 2016)

das war ja mein ursprünglicher Gedanke.  das Schaltauge ist aber leider eben der Bauteil,  der auf der Schaltungsseite die Schraube fur die Radstandverstellung beinhaltet...


----------



## danchoize (20. Mai 2016)

odysseus schrieb:


> das war ja mein ursprünglicher Gedanke.  das Schaltauge ist aber leider eben der Bauteil,  der auf der Schaltungsseite die Schraube fur die Radstandverstellung beinhaltet...


Aber das kleine Klötzchen mit Gewinde von der Bremsseite lässt sich doch bestimmt auch besorgen ..


----------



## Scamid (20. Mai 2016)

Not very active on here (just reading). Bud i wanted to drop my FF here..
Still need to adjust some stuff and waiting for a shifter mount.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2016)

Scamid schrieb:


>



Nur ein kleiner Tip


----------



## DesmOli (21. Mai 2016)

Hi imkreisdreher,

irgendwie hat das am iPad nicht hingehauen!Meine Frage ist welches Lenkkopflager dass du benutzt und wie passt es!?

Darüberhinaus wollte ich wissen ob schon jemand ein Hope Lager verbaut hat und wie das aussieht, ich glaube vor ein oaar Seiten gelesen zu haben dass es nicht sonderbar gut pasen würde!?



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Rad auch gut! Heute die Jungfernfahrt gehabt und kann bestätigen, für meine 178cm ist XL gerade lang genug. Probleme macht das Sitzrohr, weil es einfach viel zu lang ist, ich bekomme nur eine 125er Reverb in den Rahmen. Das Steuerrohr hätte auch zwei cm kürzer sein können. Steuerwinkel ist super, ginge sogar noch flacher.
> Ich fahre das Radl mit Plusreifen inkl. Procore und habe damit schon einigen Wurzeln "hallo" gesagt. Auf Dauer ist ein Hardtail aber nichts für mich, es ist einfach limitierend, wenn es richtig schnell wird. Die Plusreifen halten aber die Geschwindigkeit sehr gut, daran würde ich festhalten. Meine Reifen sind: VR Bridger, HR Trail Boss, beide auf XM 551, Gabel: Pike Boost.


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Mai 2016)

@DesmOli , da fehlt dein Beitrag, es ist nur meiner als Zitat sichtbar...

Edit: Sodele, also das ist das Cane Creek 40er Lager, nur ein bisschen eloxiert. Passt soweit ok, bis auf den kleinen Schlitz zwischen der Dichtung und der Stirnseite vom Steuerrohr oben (Bild hab ich irgendwo mal gepostet).


----------



## drakche (21. Mai 2016)

Hello guys, sorry for the English, jsut wanted to share here that the frames will fit a 32T on a older 49mm chainline cranks.

I have currently some 2.5-2mm space between the chainring and the chainstay.

Maybe this will be helpful to someone.










Thr chainline is center on the 6th cog.

So theoretically it will fit a 34T on a crankset with 53mm chainline like the shimano xt/slc boost.


And here's the obligatory photo of the build.







Cheers,
Drakche

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## Biost0ne (21. Mai 2016)

Hab grade eine schöne Antwort von Last bekommen... 

in Bezug auf die Ausfallenden 

Es kann sein, das manche Naben hersteller ihre Naben zu breit bauen (Achsstummel) somit kann der Achsstummel das Schaltauge berühren und dann kann man den hinterbau halt nicht richtig zusammen pressen...

z.B halten Sram und Shimano und DT Naben dieses Maß ein

Der Achsstummel darf maximal 5,5 mm tief in das Ausfallende !

Also andere Nabe oder den Achsstummel stirnseitig etwas abfeilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (21. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich oute mich jetzt mal als Käufer des grünen M- Rahmens von nuts aus dem Bikemarkt.

Außer dem Rahmen steht bis jetzt noch nichts fest.

Einsatzgebiet ist "Tour", Bikeparks stehen nicht auf dem Plan

Angedacht sind 29er Räder und 2 x 10 Antrieb.

Zur Gabel: 

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=130432;menu=1000,2,121;mid[82]=1;orderby=3

Geht die auch mit 29", die 3mm Unterschied im Offset dürften vielleicht nicht viel ausmachen und mit dem Reifendurchmesser klappts hoffentlich auch?

Laufräder will ich selber bauen, bin bißchen eingeschossen auf die Ryde Trance. Nur sind die asymmetrisch und der Hinterbau ja auch. Die linken Speichen würden also ziemlich steil stehen?

Wer kann was sagen?

Danke im voraus und 

Grüße aus dem Spessart

Michael


----------



## Das Brot (21. Mai 2016)

Ich oute mich mal als Vollidiot. Kaum wird die Klemme richtig montiert rutscht die Sattelstütze nicht mehr. Dadurch, dass dieser Schlitz im Sitzrohr am FFW hinten ist sollte die Klemme auch hinten klemmen.


----------



## danchoize (21. Mai 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich oute mich jetzt mal als Käufer des grünen M- Rahmens von nuts aus dem Bikemarkt.
> 
> ...


Die Gabel sollte okay passen. 

Asymmetrische Felge macht am FFWD hinten keinen Sinn.


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre auch Asymetrische Felgen ( WTB Asym i35 ) vorne 29" hinten 650b+ und 29" und läuft ...


----------



## C.Hill (21. Mai 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich oute mich jetzt mal als Käufer des grünen M- Rahmens von nuts aus dem Bikemarkt.
> 
> ...



Die Gabel kommt bei mir auch rein mit 29" Rädern. Ich weiß bisher nur dass die Räder passen. Gefahren bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch Asymetrische Felgen ( WTB Asym i35 ) vorne 29" hinten 650b+ und 29" und läuft ...


"Es fährt" ist nicht gleich "es ist ideal".


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2016)

"Es schreibt" ist gleich "es ist ein Schnacki-Award"


----------



## ONE78 (21. Mai 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich oute mich jetzt mal als Käufer des grünen M- Rahmens von nuts aus dem Bikemarkt.
> 
> ...



Der Hinterbau hat 6mm die Felge 3mm Offset, d.h. Du hast immernoch 3mm mehr Offset als ein symmetrischer Rahmen. Nicht "ideal" aber fahrbar.


----------



## danchoize (21. Mai 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau hat 6mm die Felge 3mm Offset, d.h. Du hast immernoch 3mm mehr Offset als ein symmetrischer Rahmen. Nicht "ideal" aber fahrbar.


Stimmt nicht. 
Der Speichenmittelpunkt ist dann 9mm außermittig und der Vorteil beider Systeme kehrt sich um.

Edit: stimmt, man kann die Felge ja auch umdrehen... Gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (21. Mai 2016)

Danke,

also Gabel ja, Felgen nein.

Mehr brauche ich heute abend nicht zu wissen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## berkel (22. Mai 2016)

midige schrieb:


> also Gabel ja, Felgen nein.


Vorne wäre eine asymmetrische Felge schon sinnvoll, nur hinten am FFWD nicht.


----------



## DesmOli (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte noch diese Teile hier zum Tausch anzubieten! Mein Farbkonzept hat sich schlagartig geändert und ich würde sie gegen schwarze Teile tauschen. Wenn jemand Interresse hat dann einfach eine PN an mich! Danke!

Oli.


----------



## christian1994 (22. Mai 2016)

Wieso hast du des in rot und woher


----------



## schlonser (22. Mai 2016)

In der Tat! Skandal!


----------



## DesmOli (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hab das Teil in rot weil es das Teil so bei Last zu kaufen gibt und weil ich die Jungs gefragt habe ob sie mir das rote anstatt das schwarze beim Rahmen dazu legen. So einfach ist das! 

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian1994 (23. Mai 2016)

Dann muss ich gleich mal nach einem blauen schauen. Danke für die Info


----------



## der-gute (25. Mai 2016)

So Mädels

Werde jetzt den zweiten FFW Rahmen aufbauen. Diesmal in Large und nicht für mich.

Thema Kurbel: scheinbar funktioniert eine normale, nicht Boost Shimanokurbel mit einem KB problemlos. Gilt das nur für ehemalige dreifach Kurbeln, oder auch z.B. für eine Shimano 780 XT zweifach Kurbel?

Passt an die genannte 780er XT Kurbel ein Raceface N/W 30er Kettenbatt?

Das würde den Aufbau pekuniär entzerren


----------



## Scamid (25. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> So Mädels
> 
> Werde jetzt den zweiten FFW Rahmen aufbauen. Diesmal in Large und nicht für mich.
> 
> ...




I am using a Hope non boost kurbel and Dragon a normall Xt  Kurbel. Both work jsut fine. Might need to use some BB spacers.


----------



## Grins3katze (25. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Passt an die genannte 780er XT Kurbel ein Raceface N/W 30er Kettenbatt?



Ja 

Ich fahre eine FC-M780 3X10 mit Race Face N/W 32t auf mittlere Position (Kettenlinie ~50mm)... 30 sollte dann auch problemlos passen... Auch bei der 2 fach Version sollte denke ich mal auch passen... kann es aber nicht bestätigen....

LG - Christophe


----------



## fabeltierkater (25. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre eine normale Shimano 2x Kurbel mit einem 32er Superstar NW... geht problemlos.


----------



## Brook (25. Mai 2016)

Moin, habe ein klitze kleines Problemchen ... wenn Ihr erlaubt, in den kleinsten Ritzeln knackt und knarscht es ziemlich derb - was denkt Ihr woran könnte es liegen? Übersetzung von meinem 30er Blatt auf die kleinen Blätter "bewegt" das Ausfallende mit dem Schaltwerk einwenig und weil ich leider noch nicht alles vollständig gefettet habe - gibt es diese Geräusche? Oder kann es die 11fach Kassette sein, sollte diese nicht super dolle gefettet sein?

Anderes Thema fiel mir bei meinen ersten Runden auf, als ich noch einmal genau darüber nachdachte ... in welchen Situationen die meisten Kräfte auf die Ausfallenden wirken ... doch theoretisch, wenn man das Hinterrad:
- mit max Speed bewegt (vielleicht sogar auf dem Montageständer)
- schwere Reifen + Felgen nutzt
- ich glaube die 180er Scheibe ist der extremste Fall (200er wäre schon wieder ein besseres Hebelverhältnis?????)

...... und dann VOLLSTOP! Damit meine ich, nicht saubere "Runterbremsung" - sondern einfache VOLLBLOCKIERUNG!!!! In dieser Situation muss die Kraft des plötzlich stehendem Laufrades verdammt noch mal ... irgendwohin 

Was mich für das bevorstehende "Transalp Rennen" noch interessiert - wer hat den LEICHTESTEN Aufbau mit welchen Teilen. Klar, in dem Fall meine ich nicht mit Enduro-Laufradsatz mit Procore, Variostütze und vielleicht auch nicht gerade mit 150er Gabel ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (25. Mai 2016)

Zu Deinem Knackgeräusch kann ich nichts sagen, würde aber auf eine nicht stark genug angezogene Kassette tippen.

Die stärksten Belastungen auf die hinteren Ausfallenden entstehen meiner Meinung nach bei Landungen und wenn man es über rumpeliges Geläuf ordentlich fliegen läßt. Wenn man dabei noch bremst (soll ja vorkommen), dann erhöhen sich die Kräfte. Über die Kette wirken die größten Kräfte auf dem größten Ritzel, also dem kleinsten Gang.
Kräfte auf dem Montageständer halte ich nicht für aussagefähig. Kräfte bei der wirklichen Nutzung sind sicher deutlich größer.

Zum Leichtbau. Willst Du Teile tauschen, um das FFWD abzuspecken? Wenn ja, was willst Du mit dem Bike machen bzw. welche Anforderungen hast Du an Steifheit, Funktion und Stabilität? Genügt Dir eine 32 mm Gabel? Welche Maulweite willst Du mindestens bei den Felgen?

Ich denke, mit Carbon Laufrädern mit maximal 25mm Maulweite, Carbon für Lenker, Kurbel, Sattel und Stütze, F33 oder DT Swiss mit 130mm FW, natürlich tubeless, 1-Ply-Reifen und Egg-Beatern, sollte man locker unter 12 kg kommen, ohne aus dem FFWD ein XC-Bike zu machen. Vielleicht fällt sogar die 11.


----------



## Das Brot (26. Mai 2016)

So... heute mal an der Kettenlinie rumprobiert und dabei das Innenlager ausgebaut. Also ich war echt baff was da an Wasser raus kam. Wir haben daraufhin das Loch gebohrt.


----------



## C.Hill (26. Mai 2016)

Kurzes feedback zum Thema rutschende Hinterachse: Der Hinweis von Last bzgl. der Länge der Achsstummel, die in die Ausfallenden ragen, war wertvoll: Bei meiner Hope Pro2Evo sind diese 6mm lang. Links passt das, rechts wirds mit dem Schaltauge eng. Das ragt ja auch einen mm ins Ausfallende. Habe daraufhin den Stummel auf 5mm abgefeilt, schön Fett unter den Kopf und aufs Gewinde der Schraubachse und dann mit 8Nm angezogen. Jetzt sieht man außen sowie innen am Ausfallende wie sich die geriffelten Achsenden und die Scheibe unter dem Schraubenkopf in den Lack gräbt. Würde mich wundern wenn das nicht hält.

Bohren werde ich auch noch


----------



## -Wally- (27. Mai 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Kurzes feedback zum Thema rutschende Hinterachse: Der Hinweis von Last bzgl. der Länge der Achsstummel, die in die Ausfallenden ragen, war wertvoll: Bei meiner Hope Pro2Evo sind diese 6mm lang. Links passt das, rechts wirds mit dem Schaltauge eng. Das ragt ja auch einen mm ins Ausfallende. Habe daraufhin den Stummel auf 5mm abgefeilt, schön Fett unter den Kopf und aufs Gewinde der Schraubachse und dann mit 8Nm angezogen. Jetzt sieht man außen sowie innen am Ausfallende wie sich die geriffelten Achsenden und die Scheibe unter dem Schraubenkopf in den Lack gräbt. Würde mich wundern wenn das nicht hält.
> 
> Bohren werde ich auch noch



Kann ich soweit bestätigen, ich habe bei meinen Funworks Naben mal nachgemessen und komme da auf exakt 5mm am Achsstummel und entsprechende Spuren von der Verzahnung zirt auch mein Ausfallende. Hab ebenfalls das Gewinde der Achse gut gefettet und knall die Achse gut an.
Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich bei den ersten Rummrolltests recht verhalten war, hab mich dann langsam gesteigert und dann auch mal ganz ordentlich Gummi auf der Straße gelassen. Mittlerweile folgte auch der erste Einsatz im Wald. Hart beschleunigen, bremsen...egal, die Achse hält, genauso wie meine LEV im Sitzrohr. Bis jetzt also ein absolut sorgenfreies Bike. Und Spaß macht das Teil, das gibts garnicht. 
Ich hatte mal ein Freeridehardtail, aber wesentlich kleiner und kürzer...das FFWD kann man mit sowas garnicht vergleichen, eigentlich kann ich das mit garnichts vergleichen, was ich je schonmal gefahren wäre. 

Gebohrt habe ich auch noch nicht, aber das scheint ja wirklich eine sinnvolle Maßnahme zu sein...werd das auch mal angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (27. Mai 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Kurzes feedback zum Thema rutschende Hinterachse: Der Hinweis von Last bzgl. der Länge der Achsstummel, die in die Ausfallenden ragen, war wertvoll: Bei meiner Hope Pro2Evo sind diese 6mm lang. Links passt das, rechts wirds mit dem Schaltauge eng. Das ragt ja auch einen mm ins Ausfallende. Habe daraufhin den Stummel auf 5mm abgefeilt, schön Fett unter den Kopf und aufs Gewinde der Schraubachse und dann mit 8Nm angezogen. Jetzt sieht man außen sowie innen am Ausfallende wie sich die geriffelten Achsenden und die Scheibe unter dem Schraubenkopf in den Lack gräbt. Würde mich wundern wenn das nicht hält.



Und was hat das mit der rutschenden Hinterachse zu tun? Rutschen tut die Klemmung an der Bremsseite und nicht an der Antriebsseite, also links, wo nach deiner Aussage alles passt. Oder hatte schon jemand eine rutschende Achse auf der Antriebsseite?
Vielleicht kann mir das mal jemand technisch erklären, warum man die Reibung auf der Gegenseite erhöhen soll. Ich versteh es nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2016)

Rechts kann nichts rutschen, weil alles über die Verstellschraube fixiert ist. Wenn der Achsstummel zu lang ist, drückt man das ganz Anzugmoment nur gegen das Schaltauge, aber nicht gegen die Ausfallenden.
Ich hoffe, das ist verständlich. Man kann es leichter am Objekt zeigen, als erklären.

Für alle mit DT 350 Naben. Ich habe Last gefragt, die soll passen. Nachmessen werde ich trotzdem mal.


----------



## rms69 (27. Mai 2016)

JF-LAST schrieb:


> Zur Hinterradnabe: Es wird eine ganz "normale" 135 mm Nabe für Schnellspanner benötigt. Unsere Achse ist auch 5 mm im Durchmesser, so dass nichts an der Nabe verändert werden muss.
> Schönen Abend



Da sich Last (auch zu diesem Thema) schon lange nicht mehr meldet und nur mehr Hinweise über "freundlich gesinnte" hier ausrichten lässt, musste ich dieses Zitat hervorholen.

Also warum soll ich nun an der Achse herumfeilen? Und jetzt soll mir noch einer sagen eine Hope Nabe ist keine "normale 135mm Nabe"!!

Nachtrag: man könnte auch behaupten: das Last Schaltaugenteil ragt zu weit in das Ausfallende hinein und kollidiert mit der Nabenachse. Last möge hier nachbesseren damit "nichts an der Nabe verändert werden muss"!


----------



## C.Hill (27. Mai 2016)

Sorry, aber bei dem Tonfall werde ich in Zukunft meine Erfahrungen lieber für mich behalten.


----------



## rms69 (27. Mai 2016)

@C.Hill Danke für deine Erfahrung und nicht böse sein, aber nach der Aussage von @JF-LAST hast du am falschen Teil gefeilt.


----------



## C.Hill (27. Mai 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Hab grade eine schöne Antwort von Last bekommen...
> 
> in Bezug auf die Ausfallenden
> 
> ...



@rms69 Nein, Das war schon gut und richtig so. Mit dem rutschen auf der linken Seite hat es direkt nichts zu tun. Ein ordnungsgemäß geklemmte Hinterachse kann aber nicht schaden.


----------



## danchoize (27. Mai 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> @C.Hill Danke für deine Erfahrung und nicht böse sein, aber nach der Aussage von @JF-LAST hast du am falschen Teil gefeilt.


Sorry aber wenn die Achse rechts zu lang ist kann sie auch Links nicht genügend angezogen werden. Weil die Schraube dann am Anschlag ist. 
1:0 für @C.Hill


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2016)

Na ja, links ist dieses dicke Unterlegdingens (wie nennt man das richtig) innen etwas ausgehöhlt. Das könnte knapp passen. Das ist letztlich auch bei jedem normalen Schnellspanner so.

Das Last ist kein Massenbike ohne Seele, wie ein Cube oder Canyon und auch kein Edelbike wie ein LV oder Santa Cruz, wo der Rahmen vierstellig kostet. Bei dem Preis kann ich mit ein paar zu behebenden Unstimmigkeiten leben. Für 399€ habe ich einen Rahmen mit super Schweißnähten, geilem Lack, polierten oder gebürsteten Rohren und einem Haufen Individualität. Vom Fahrverhalten rede ich dabei noch nicht.

Ich bin übrigens noch immer nicht PM bei Last. Wenn sie gut zahlen, würde ich es mir aber überlegen


----------



## C.Hill (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte auch schon angefangen mich über die Kinderkrankheiten aufzuregen. Mein zweites ich meinte dann: bleib mal locker, ist alles lösbar. Getreu nach dem Motto: Hilf dir selbst dann hilft dir Gott.

Ich seh das wie @hasardeur. Das Ding hat ne Seele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (27. Mai 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn die Achse rechts zu lang ist kann sie auch Links nicht genügend angezogen werden. Weil die Schraube dann am Anschlag ist.
> 1:0 für @C.Hill


Die Klemmung auf der linken Seite hat Nichts mit der Achslänge der rechten Seite zu tun. Hier mal ein »Beispiel«, wo die Mutter direkt auf der Nabenachse anliegt. Das klemmt auf der gegenüberliegenden linken Seite wunderbar. 







C.Hill schrieb:


> Habe daraufhin den Stummel auf 5mm abgefeilt


Die Nabenachsen zu bearbeiten ist der falsche Ansatz. Wenn, dann muss man (genauer gesagt Last !) das Schaltauge entsprechend ausfräsen. Hier das vom Fastforward.





Und hier ein Schaltauge bei dem es Last richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## C.Hill (27. Mai 2016)

Da hast du natürlich recht, so gehts auch. 

Kürzlich halt sich mal jmd. über meinen Vorschlag zu einem DIY Auspresswerkzeug für ein Hinterbaulager lustig gemacht. Mein Rad war kurze Zeit später wieder einsatzbereit. Der andere hat glaub ich 4Wochen später noch keine neuen Lager drin gehabt...


----------



## reflux (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hab noch ne Titan farbene sattelstütze in der Kiste gefunden - Vlt reizt die hier ja wen für die Titan Edition


----------



## der-gute (28. Mai 2016)

Ich bau ja grad an einem Blauen in Large für nen Freund.

Am Lagersitz des oberen Steuerlagers blättert der Lack ab. Es gibt sogar nen kleinen Riss runter ans Steuerrohr, der Lack lässt sich bis dahin abheben.

Was habt ihr da gemacht?
Auch bzgl. Rostneigung usw?

Wird trotzdem ziemlich geil:


----------



## BrotherMo (28. Mai 2016)

Orange kommt stark zu dem Blau......


----------



## Biost0ne (28. Mai 2016)

Ist der schwarze auch gelackt ? weil eine pulverbeschichtung hält eigentlich mehr aus... und mein Rahmen in schwarz, hat schon paar macken vom hinterrad einbau -_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (28. Mai 2016)

Der Lack ist sehr empfindlich. Mein Grünes hat auch Lackabplatzer oben am Steuerrohr und am Hinterbau. Sattelrohr hinten und Unterohr unten hab ich großflächig abgeklebt 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2016)

Ja ist mehr wie Nasslack. Bei raw siehts halt irgendwann raw aus.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bau ja grad an einem Blauen in Large für nen Freund.
> 
> Am Lagersitz des oberen Steuerlagers blättert der Lack ab. Es gibt sogar nen kleinen Riss runter ans Steuerrohr, der Lack lässt sich bis dahin abheben.
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus. Ich habe noch einen oragngenen Stank 777 Lenker im Keller ;-)


----------



## der-gute (28. Mai 2016)

Neu?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2016)

Sind alles Pulverlacke, egal welche Farbe. Dass am Ausfallende die Farbe abgeht, ist klar. Auch Eloxal ist da schnell weg. Am Steuerrohr sollte das aber nicht passieren. Ich würde versuchen, es mit Klarlack zu "sichern". Eine kritische Stelle ist auch das Sattelrohrende. Das ist bei meinem aber ganz prima, besser als bei meiner ebenfalls gepulverten Fanes.


----------



## der-gute (28. Mai 2016)

Also am Blauen kann man ein Stück Beschichtung abhebeln...

Ich muss da wohl Klarlack oder sowas hinschmieren.
Sekundenkleber? Nagellack?

Rosten wirds da leider...das is ne "Sollbruchstelle".


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Neu?


Ne, schon was älter.


----------



## schneller Emil (29. Mai 2016)

hat schon jmd. einen Plus Hinterreifen versus einen 29er getestet und kann sagen ob der Unterschied im Komfort deutlich ist?


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2016)

Der Komfort zwischen dem recht voluminösen Nobby Nic in 29" und einem flacher bauenden Slaughter ist schon beachtlich, zugunsten des NN.


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2016)

Bei welcher Geschwindigkeit auf welchem Untergrund?

Ein NN kann meiner Meinung nach nix gut.
Komfort? Auf der langsamen Schotterrunde oder Vollgas über nen Wurzelteppich?

Ich fahr den Trail Boss 3.0 mit Procore am HR und war in Finale nicht langsamer, als die Fullyfahrer.
Ohne Procore will ich das aber nicht testen.

Am VR mit Pike fahr ich aus Überzeugung Minion DHF 29x2.3/2.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (29. Mai 2016)

Wo wir gerade bei Hinterreifen sind: welche 29er Reifen (mit eher geringem Rollwiderstand) funktionieren bei euch in der kurzen Kettenstrebeneinstellung? 

Fahre nen Ardent in 2.4 und der baut so hoch, dass nur die lange Position funktioniert.


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Hinterreifen sind: welche 29er Reifen (mit eher geringem Rollwiderstand) funktionieren bei euch in der kurzen Kettenstrebeneinstellung?
> 
> Fahre nen Ardent in 2.4 und der baut so hoch, dass nur die lange Position funktioniert.


Maxxis Ikon geht da recht gut !


----------



## brillenboogie (29. Mai 2016)

Habe mal ne Frage bzgl. diesem Achsen/Schaltauge/wasauchimmer Problem, das ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht so recht begriffen habe. Wie sieht es da bei den Komplettbikes aus? Bin stark interessiert, hätte aber nur mäßig Lust irgendwo rumzufeilen, nicht zuletzt auch, da augenscheinlich Uneieinigkeit herrscht, wo denn nun wie zu feilen sei.. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Hinterreifen sind: welche 29er Reifen (mit eher geringem Rollwiderstand) funktionieren bei euch in der kurzen Kettenstrebeneinstellung?
> 
> Fahre nen Ardent in 2.4 und der baut so hoch, dass nur die lange Position funktioniert.



Specialized Slaughter. In Grid mit etwas höherem Rollwiderstand, dafür super Gripp, in Control halt entsprechend anders.



der-gute schrieb:


> Bei welcher Geschwindigkeit auf welchem Untergrund?
> 
> Ein NN kann meiner Meinung nach nix gut.
> Komfort? Auf der langsamen Schotterrunde oder Vollgas über nen Wurzelteppich?



Das war ja nicht die Frage, sondern es ging um Komfort des Reifens. Obwohl der NN eine eher schwache Karkasse hat, fahre ich ihn als schwerer Bursche mit nur 1,5-1,6 Bar am HR. Dabei federt er schon ganz gut was weg. Dämpfen tut ein 2-Ply-Reifen natürlich besser. Ein +Reifen wird nochmal mehr Komfort bieten und darauf war die Frage gemünzt, nicht ob der NN ein geiler Reifen ist. Und doch, eine Sache kann er sehr gut, leicht rollen


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2016)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage bzgl. diesem Achsen/Schaltauge/wasauchimmer Problem, das ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht so recht begriffen habe. Wie sieht es da bei den Komplettbikes aus? Bin stark interessiert, hätte aber nur mäßig Lust irgendwo rumzufeilen, nicht zuletzt auch, da augenscheinlich Uneieinigkeit herrscht, wo denn nun wie zu feilen sei..
> Vielen Dank!


Frag Last. Die haben sich da schon einen Kopf gemacht.


----------



## adrenochrom (29. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Frag Last. Die haben sich da schon einen Kopf gemacht.


_dont do drugs_


----------



## BrotherMo (29. Mai 2016)

So.... Die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem FFWD ist erledigt....

+ geht super voran / Anlieger sind geil / Komme mit der Geo sehr gut klar / macht tierisch Spaß 
-  der NN kann garnix (vor allem wenn es nass ist)

Bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Achse und Sattelstütze  (Toi toi toi)

Fazit: Geiles Bike bei dem der limitierende Faktor definitiv der Fahrer ist....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> ...Bike bei dem der limitierende Faktor definitiv der Fahrer ist....


Äh, ja das trifft wohl auf 99% der Bike-Fahrer-Kombinationen zu, die keinen WC fahren.


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das war ja nicht die Frage, sondern es ging um Komfort des Reifens. Obwohl der NN eine eher schwache Karkasse hat, fahre ich ihn als schwerer Bursche mit nur 1,5-1,6 Bar am HR. Dabei federt er schon ganz gut was weg. Dämpfen tut ein 2-Ply-Reifen natürlich besser. Ein +Reifen wird nochmal mehr Komfort bieten und darauf war die Frage gemünzt, nicht ob der NN ein geiler Reifen ist. Und doch, eine Sache kann er sehr gut, leicht rollen



Nur wie ein Flummy zu federn würde ich nicht als Komfort bezeichnen. Da gehört auch Dämpfung dazu...



brillenboogie schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage bzgl. diesem Achsen/Schaltauge/wasauchimmer Problem, das ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht so recht begriffen habe. Wie sieht es da bei den Komplettbikes aus? Bin stark interessiert, hätte aber nur mäßig Lust irgendwo rumzufeilen, nicht zuletzt auch, da augenscheinlich Uneieinigkeit herrscht, wo denn nun wie zu feilen sei..
> Vielen Dank!



In welcher Intention stellst du diese Frage?
Als Interessent, der überlegt, ein FFW zu kaufen? Da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, es gibt keine Rahmen mehr bei Last.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Hinterreifen sind: welche 29er Reifen (mit eher geringem Rollwiderstand) funktionieren bei euch in der kurzen Kettenstrebeneinstellung?
> 
> Fahre nen Ardent in 2.4 und der baut so hoch, dass nur die lange Position funktioniert.



29er Minon SS passt.


----------



## BrotherMo (29. Mai 2016)

Aufkleber auf der Gabel kommen auch noch weg (wenn ich mal Bock auf das geknubbel hab)


----------



## brillenboogie (29. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> In welcher Intention stellst du diese Frage?
> Als Interessent, der überlegt, ein FFW zu kaufen? Da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, es gibt keine Rahmen mehr bei Last.



Nein, als Unruhestifter und Hasardeur.  Schade, liebäugele schon länger mit dem Rad. Habe ich wohl zu lange gezögert...
Danke dennoch für die Antworten!

Edit: @hasardeur : Meine Wortwahl hat nichts mit Dir zu tun, zumindest nicht unmittelbar. Unwillkürlich wohl schon, gebrauche ich jetzt auch nicht gerade ständig, das Wort.


----------



## tommybgoode (29. Mai 2016)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Nein, als Unruhestifter und Hasardeur.  Schade, liebäugele schon länger mit dem Rad, habe ich wohl zu lange gezögert...



Naja, irgendwann wird's das Rad ja auch wieder geben. Statistisch natürlich nichtssagend, aber: Beim meinem Komplettbike (Flow 29) keinerlei Probleme. Vor dem Fahren habe ich gelegentlich mal mit etwas Unbehagen an die Hinterradsache gedacht. Aber irgendwie hab' ich das bergab dann vergessen  Und ein Problem war es nicht, obwohl ich das Rad nicht geschont habe.

Wobei, keinerlei Problem stimmt nicht ganz: Habe gestern die linke Kurbel nach einem Mini-Hüpfer verloren. Zum Glück war das nicht vorher, als wir nicht allzu langsam auf dem Trail unterwegs waren. Da war wohl das Anzugsdrehmoment von ca. 50Nm bei der Montage nicht so ganz erreicht worden... Wichtige Schraubverbindungen sollte man wohl immer selbst noch mal kontrollieren bei einem Komplettrad.


----------



## slowbeat (29. Mai 2016)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Nein, als Unruhestifter und Hasardeur.  Schade, liebäugele schon länger mit dem Rad. Habe ich wohl zu lange gezögert...
> Danke dennoch für die Antworten!
> 
> Edit: @hasardeur : Meine Wortwahl hat nichts mit Dir zu tun, zumindest nicht unmittelbar. Unwillkürlich wohl schon, gebrauche ich jetzt auch nicht gerade ständig, das Wort.


Frag doch einfach mal bei Last an.
Vielleicht hat die zweite Serie vernünftige Ausfallenden und maßhaltige Sitzrohre.


----------



## Muellbeutel (29. Mai 2016)

Michelin Wild Race'R Semislick funktioniert gut im Last, ordentliche Karkasse (960gr) gute Seitenstollen und Lebensdauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Aufkleber auf der Gabel kommen auch noch weg (wenn ich mal Bock auf das geknubbel hab)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498129



Tu da mal nen gscheiten Hinterreifen dran. Dann super


----------



## Wipeout267 (29. Mai 2016)

Danke für eure Tipps zum Hinterreifen:
- Ikon fahre ich am Starrbike, ist gut, mir aber zu wenig Reifen fürs FFWD 

Prinzipiell sind mir Reifen um 1kg (Michelin , GRID) zu schwer, ich fahre auch viel Trails in der Ebene, da muss man das erstmal beschleunigen. 

- Slaughter: würde mich reizen, hatte noch nie Specialized. Ist die Control Karkasse mit Maxxis Exo Karkasse vergleichbar (da ja ungefähr gleiches Gewicht)? Was würde dazu von Specialized ans VR passen? Butcher Control?

- Minion SS: könnte ich mir in Kombination mit DHR II vorne auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Mai 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Wobei, keinerlei Problem stimmt nicht ganz: Habe gestern die linke Kurbel nach einem Mini-Hüpfer verloren. Zum Glück war das nicht vorher, als wir nicht allzu langsam auf dem Trail unterwegs waren. Da war wohl das Anzugsdrehmoment von ca. 50Nm bei der Montage nicht so ganz erreicht worden... Wichtige Schraubverbindungen sollte man wohl immer selbst noch mal kontrollieren bei einem Komplettrad.


Ich würde das mal so halten wie beim Reifenwechsel am Auto. Nach einer gewissen Kilometerzahl einfach mal kontrollieren  Gut, dass du dir nix getan hast 


der-gute schrieb:


> Tu da mal nen gscheiten Hinterreifen dran. Dann super


Ich war auch sehr skeptisch was die Schwalbe Reifen, insbesondere den Nobby Nic angeht. Aber ich bin echt positiv überrascht. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Untergrund, der hier wenig steinig, sonderen hauptsächlich Waldboden mit Wurzeln ist. ICH persönlich finde den bisher echt gut. Keine Panne und ausrechender Grip (Tubeless).


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2016)

Butcher / Slaughter ist eine gute Kombi. Grid ist schon cool, weil mehr Gripp und Dämpfung. Control würd ich mit Exo vergleichen.

Der neue NN ist soooo übel gar nicht, wenn es trocken ist. Dass eine 2-Ply-Karkasse mehr dämpft, ist mir auch klar. Allerdings haben +Reifen auch keine dickere Karkasse, als der NN, können also auch nicht besser dämpfen. Und Ob Flummy oder nicht, liegt maßgeblich am Luftdruck. Ich würde den NN nie kaufen, er war aber im Kit und ist bisher nicht schlechter, als ein Ardent Exo.


----------



## darkJST (29. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## RamonS (30. Mai 2016)

Mein Fazit nach 2 Tagen mit Teils Starkregen auf´m Rabenberg:
- macht in flowigen Teilen sehr viel Spaß, verblockt mit vielen Wurzeln/Steinen doch sehr Kräfte zehrend  (im Vergleich zum Fully)
- ich bin insgesamt definitiv etwas langsamer als mit Fully
- geht dafür sehr gut bergauf
- 30er + 45-11 reicht
- 2,35er NN war für die Umstände okay
- der rote Lack sieht an Kontaktstellen aus wie Sau
- das Ding ist jetzt übersäht mit Steinschlägen, an allen möglichen Stellen
- mit dem Shirt beim Frühstück kommt man in´s Gespräch 
- das Teil erregt auf alle Fälle aufsehen und Interesse &
ich mag das Ding wie Sau


----------



## Seppl- (30. Mai 2016)

huiii ich oute mich auch  werde so wie es aussieht auch bald ein Fastforward unterm (_x_) haben 
wird ein XL Raw Rahmen mit 27,5+
weiteres wenn ich alles beisammen habe 

cheers


----------



## mw.dd (30. Mai 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> hat schon jmd. einen Plus Hinterreifen versus einen 29er getestet und kann sagen ob der Unterschied im Komfort deutlich ist?



Nicht am FFWD; habe nur den Vergleich zwischen Kona Taro mit 29" Maxxis Ardent in 2,25" am HR und FFWD mit 27,5x3,00 NN am HR.

Meine Skepsis bezüglich der Rolleigenschaften hat sich nach der ersten Ausfahrt gelegt, und ich bilde mir auch einen Vorteil im Komfort auf gröberem Geläuf ein. Mittlerweile kämpfe ich mit mir, ob ich mir noch ein VR für das FFWD bauen lasse; kann mich nur nicht zwischen B+ und 29" entscheiden...



der-gute schrieb:


> Ein NN kann meiner Meinung nach nix gut.



Für mich reicht der aktuelle NN sowohl am Hinterrad meines Trailfox als auch am Hinterrad des FFWD.


----------



## Felger (30. Mai 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Hinterreifen sind: welche 29er Reifen (mit eher geringem Rollwiderstand) funktionieren bei euch in der kurzen Kettenstrebeneinstellung?
> 
> Fahre nen Ardent in 2.4 und der baut so hoch, dass nur die lange Position funktioniert.



der Minon SS 29x2,3" geht gut; HRII war nur 2mm oder so

Schon wer Erfahrungen mit Rocket Ron 27,5*2,8 (für hinten incl Procore auf 32mm Maulweite)? Oder versaut man sich da die ersten B+Eindrücke? Oder doch lieber NN? Die 4x€ von Schwalbe sind noch i.O. die 8x€ von Maxxis sind etwas übel 
Oder doch lieber einen Trail Blazer (2,8" Light Fast Rolling)?


----------



## mzonq (30. Mai 2016)

Also ich finde den NN am Hinterrad auch sehr passabel. Hier (viel Waldboden und Wurzeln) und in der Pfalz (Sand und Wurzeln) war der Reifen bei trockenen und nassen Bedingungen nicht unangenehm auffällig. Aber vermutlich bin ich auch viel zu zaghaft und zu ängstlich um in die Bereiche zu geraten, in denen Reifen nix mehr taugen. Bei mir wird der Grenzbereich durch mich definiert und nicht durch den Reifen  oder das Bike an sich. Ich fahr den bei 92kg Fahrergewicht mit 1,9bar.
Ist halt kein Matsch/Naßreifen (wie meiner Ansicht die MM vorne auch nicht) und rollt gut. Ich würde mir den wahrscheinlich auch nicht kaufen, aber jetzt wird er halt runtergeschrubbt und dann schaun mer mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (30. Mai 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich fahr den bei 92kg Fahrergewicht mit 1,9bar.



Da kannst Du beruhigt 0,4 bar ablassen, sofern Du einen verlässlichen Druckprüfer hast. Meine Standpumpe zeigt immer deutlich höhere Werte an.


----------



## Seppl- (30. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da kannst Du beruhigt 0,4 bar ablassen, sofern Du einen verlässlichen Druckprüfer hast. Meine Standpumpe zeigt immer deutlich höhere Werte an.


Mit was für einem Druck fährst du ?

Ich hab 110kg Fahrfertig, bin gepsannt was ich brauchen werde. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (30. Mai 2016)

1,55 beim NN am HR und 1,25 bei der MM am VR. Vom Gewicht bin ich nicht weit weg von Dir. Durchschläge hatte ich bisher keine. Für steinige Gebiete nehme ich lieber die Kombi Butcher/Slaughter mit 2-Ply-Karkasse.

Gemessen mit so einem Teil hier


----------



## Seppl- (31. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 1,55 beim NN am HR und 1,25 bei der MM am VR. Vom Gewicht bin ich nicht weit weg von Dir. Durchschläge hatte ich bisher keine. Für steinige Gebiete nehme ich lieber die Kombi Butcher/Slaughter mit 2-Ply-Karkasse.
> 
> Gemessen mit so einem Teil hier


ach jetzt hab ich es erst gerafft, du fährst so wie es sich liest 29"

ich werde das ja mit 27,5+ und Procore in Angriff nehmen  mal sehen was die Reifen so brauchen für den Bierbauch 

Danke dir aber!


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> ich werde das ja mit 27,5+ und Procore in Angriff nehmen  mal sehen was die Reifen so brauchen für den Bierbauch



Als Hausnummer: Ich fahre (85kg fahrfertig, NN 27,5x3,0, Procore) mit ca. einem Bar am HR.


----------



## Biost0ne (31. Mai 2016)

Ich werde auch mit 27,5+ fahren Gewicht auch so um die 105 Kilo fahrfertig 

bin mal gespannt mit dem 3.0 NN sind 1,5 bar schon nicht schlecht gewesen


Das bike steht so weit auch schon, aber leider ist die Gabel noch nicht da


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist zwischen der Anzeige der Standpumpe und des Druckprüfers (Schwalbe) fast 1 bar Differenz!
Bitte beachten bei den ganz niedrigen Drücken....


----------



## Seppl- (31. Mai 2016)

Muss ich echt mal sehen was die Pumpe kann 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Muss ich echt mal sehen was die Pumpe kann



Mein SKS Rennkompressor ist bei Drücken unter 2 Bar nicht vernünftig abzulesen und wahrscheinlich auch nicht besonders genau. Ich messe mit dem oben schon im Bild gezeigten SKS Airchecker, der erstens bei sorgfältiger Handhabung reproduzierbare Ergebnisse bringt und dem zweitens in einem Test der Zeitschrift Motorrad eine gute Genauigkeit attestiert wurde. Für wirklich "genau" (Fehler unter 5% - +/-0,05Bar) halte ich den aber auch nicht, obwohl die Anzeige das zu suggerieren versucht.

Genaugenommen müsste ich schreiben "Ich fahre mit dem Druck, den das von mir verwendete Messgerät mit 1,05 Bar anzeigt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (31. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mein SKS Rennkompressor ist bei Drücken unter 2 Bar nicht vernünftig abzulesen und wahrscheinlich auch nicht besonders genau.


OT: Ich habe am SKS das Manometer gegen eins mit 6 Bar getauscht. Das läßt sich hinreichend genau ablesen.
Wenn ich damit nur MTB-Reifen aufpumpen müsste, würde ich eines mit 1,6 oder 2,5 Bar Skalenendwert aufschrauben.

So ein Manometer kostet bei einem ebay Händler inklusive Versand ca. 10 EUR.

Edit: Hinweis auf eBay hinzugefügt.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> So ein Manometer kostet inklusive Versand ca. 10 EUR.



Ich würde den Beitrag gern als hilfreich markieren - wenn eine Bezugsquelle verlinkt wäre


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

Na Alibaba sicherlich.

...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Druck fährst du ?
> Ich hab 110kg Fahrfertig, bin gepsannt was ich brauchen werde.
> Tapatalk via IPhone


 
n.m.E.
also ohne Manometer esoterik. Dein minimaler Druck bei Deinem Reifen/Mantel ist:
im Stand, am besten auf griffigem Grund: Rad zu dir kippen etwa 20°-30° dann Laufrad 90° zur Fahrtrichtung mit Deiner max Gewicht/Kraft belasten. Druck absenken, bis über der Aufstandfläche der Mantel innen eine Falte zeigt.


----------



## jan84 (1. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist zwischen der Anzeige der Standpumpe und des Druckprüfers (Schwalbe) fast 1 bar Differenz!
> Bitte beachten bei den ganz niedrigen Drücken....



Wir hatten irgendwann mal 3 von den Schwalbe prüfern verglichen, 2 davon waren quasi gleich, der dritte lag nen halbes Bar (bei irgendwas knapp unter 2 bar) daneben.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## BrotherMo (1. Juni 2016)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wir hatten irgendwann mal 3 von den Schwalbe prüfern verglichen, 2 davon waren quasi gleich, der dritte lag nen halbes Bar (bei irgendwas knapp unter 2 bar) daneben.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan


Deine Empfehlung also meinen Schwalbe entsorgen und das SKS-Ding kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (1. Juni 2016)

Ich muss ja sagen das ich auf diese Technik nicht viel gebe  arsch Augen und Hand Test sind angesagt  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Biost0ne (1. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen das ich auf diese Technik nicht viel gebe  arsch Augen und Hand Test sind angesagt
> 
> 
> Tapatalk via IPhone



Genau und eine kleine roll probe...


----------



## Seppl- (1. Juni 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Genau und eine kleine roll probe...


Immer, ich lauf ja wohl nicht zum Bier kaufen! ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## jan84 (1. Juni 2016)

Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Streuungen bei dem SKS und Schwalbe Ding ähnlich sind. 



BrotherMo schrieb:


> Deine Empfehlung also meinen Schwalbe entsorgen und das SKS-Ding kaufen?



Nein, entweder immer den gleichen Prüfer, oder immer die gleiche Pumpe verwenden. Und dann rausfinden welcher Zahlenwert auf dem Anzeigemittel der Wahl für dich am besten passt . Ich denke die meisten Anzeigen haben nen konstanten Fehler, also ne gute Wiederholgenauigkeit.

Am besten verabschiedet man sich von dem Gedanken immer den absolut korrekten Druck angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hab des Schwalbe und des SKF Dings. Das Schwalbe hat bei mir garnicht wirklich funktioniert, deswegen das SKF gekauft. Damit war ich dann zufrieden. Mittlerweile hab ich aber eine Fatbikepumpe und brauch garkeinen externen Druckmesser mehr.
Mein Tip ist eindeutig Fatbikepumpe kaufen.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2016)

Mist, ich hab nur ne Enduro- und ne Allmountain-Pumpe daheim....wobei ich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, die Allmountain-Pumpe zu entsorgen (verkauft kriegt man das Teil leider nicht mehr  ) und mir eine Trailbike-Pumpe zu kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab nur ne Enduro- und ne Allmountain-Pumpe daheim....wobei ich auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, die Allmountain-Pumpe zu entsorgen (verkauft kriegt man das Teil leider nicht mehr  ) und mir eine Trailbike-Pumpe zu kaufen



Kauf dir unbedingt noch die Fatbikepumpe, aber fürs Rennrad kannsters net benutzen. Für dein 29er wirds schoh eng 

Edit: Es seidenn du hast Procore in deinem 29er. Aber dann brauchst ne normale Enduropumpe auch noch 

G.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juni 2016)

Du hast es gut. Bei mir liegen auch noch eine Marathon- und eine Freeridepumpe rum...


----------



## felixh. (1. Juni 2016)

Jip - und halt eine Pumpe wo der Manometer nicht >5Bar anzeigt. Im Prinzip reicht ja sogar eine Pumpe die nur bis 2Bar geht (etwa Joe Blow Fat - kostet gut 45€ und pumpt schön schnell - ist ja bis aufs Manometer ident zur Joe Blow Mountain) . Klar muss man mal auf 2.5-3bar bis der Reifen ploppt - aber dass sollte egal sein - schließlich wird die Pumpe selber deutlich mehr Druck wie 2bar vertragen und das Manometer erst recht. Kann halt nur nicht mehr anzeigen.

Ansonsten - ich bin bisher immer recht gut am Trail damit gefahren - mir nach dem Aufpumpen einen Stein zu suchen und zu schauen wie sich der Reifen verformt. IMHO genauer wie per Hand Sidewall eindrücken.


Hab nächste Woche hoffentlich alle Teile um mein FFWD in L aufzubauen. 
Fox 34 RAD 2014 (leider recht knapp - nur 20mm freie Schaftlänge. Für OnOff Stoic 10mm perfekt - aber für 30mm Vorbauten doch arg knapp).
DT Swiss XM 1501 Laufradsatz (etwas schmal, aber sonst gut - liegt halt noch rum)
SRAM GX Schaltung mit X1 Shifter (ist nur temporär bis in 2-3 Jahren Eagle leistbar wird)
GX 1400 Boost 148 175mm 2x11 Kurbel mit 24 / 30 Superstar NW
Shimano Saint 203/180 (lag noch rum weil am Erstbike gegen MT5 getauscht)
750mm Carbon Flatbar von BMC (lag auch noch rum)
Sitzrohr ist auf 43.5cm gekürzt - fürs erste mal mit einer alten Kindshock KS900 150mm und Bierdose als Shim. Irgendwann kommt im Erstbike eine 200er Stütze - dann kommt hier stattdessen 150er Reverb Stealth.
Und weitere Sachen die noch rumliegen. Hab eigentlich nur Kurbel/Kette/Trigger/Schaltwerk und QR Adapter fürs HR kaufen müssen - der Rest der Sachen hatte sich angesammelt.


Kann man beim Steuersatz (dem mitgelieferten) eigentlich ohne groß Probleme die Topcap einfach weglassen? Dann wäre der Schaft halbwegs lang genug auch für 30mm Vorbauten.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kauf dir unbedingt noch die Fatbikepumpe, aber fürs Rennrad kannsters net benutzen. Für dein 29er wirds schoh eng
> 
> Edit: Es seidenn du hast Procore in deinem 29er. Aber dann brauchst ne normale Enduropumpe auch noch



Enduropumpe hab i ja. Wie schauts aber aus mit Procore im Rennrad?  so ein Mist, was muss ich auch lauter so komisches Räder fahren...das eine mit zu großen Reifen, das andere mit zu schmalen Reifen....


Damit ich doch zumindest noch ein bissl was zum Thema beitrage: meinen schönen blauen FFWD-Rahmen in L hab ich leider aus Zeitmangel weiterverkauft. Die nächsten Monate in der Ecke zu verbringen hätte das gute Stück echt nicht verdient gehabt. Dafür will ich dann aber von @Silent_Bob1 bald ein paar Bilder von einem schönen Aufbau sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Kann man beim Steuersatz (dem mitgelieferten) eigentlich ohne groß Probleme die Topcap einfach weglassen? Dann wäre der Schaft halbwegs lang genug auch für 30mm Vorbauten.




Expander-Klemmung? Damit kann ein paar mm gewinnen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Jip - und halt eine Pumpe wo der Manometer nicht >5Bar anzeigt. Im Prinzip reicht ja sogar eine Pumpe die nur bis 2Bar geht (etwa Joe Blow Fat - kostet gut 45€ und pumpt schön schnell - ist ja bis aufs Manometer ident zur Joe Blow Mountain) . Klar muss man mal auf 2.5-3bar bis der Reifen ploppt - aber dass sollte egal sein - schließlich wird die Pumpe selber deutlich mehr Druck wie 2bar vertragen und das Manometer erst recht. Kann halt nur nicht mehr anzeigen.
> 
> .



Ne, ich glaub dann gehts des Manometer kaputt. Der Eman hat sich auch die gleiche wie ich hab besorgt (weil ich ihm davon vorgeschwärmt hab) und dann in seiner Art heftig zu experimentieren angefangen.
Das Ergebnis zum Schluß war ein geeichtes Industriedigtalmanometer an der Pumpe (glaub des normale hat er gleich zutodeexperimentiert). Wahrscheinlich kann er jetzt sogar per App auf seinem Händi den Druck anzeigen lassen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2016)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Enduropumpe hab i ja. Wie schauts aber aus mit Procore im Rennrad?  so ein Mist,



Um auf die 20Bar im Rennradprocore zu kommen nimmt man eh eine Dämpferpumpe 

G.


----------



## Biost0ne (1. Juni 2016)

@schu2000 hey ja mein aufbau wird bestimmt auch schön 


Kleine part liste,

Antrieb: Shimano m8000
Bremsen: Shimano XT
LRS/Lenker: Spank Spike Race
Vorbau/Griffe: Twinworks
Sattel/Kefü: Ride Alpha


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2016)

Ne b+ Pumpe ginge evtl. auch noch so eben....


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Juni 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> @schu2000 hey ja mein aufbau wird bestimmt auch schön
> 
> 
> Kleine part liste,
> ...


Was wird es denn für eine Farbe?


----------



## darkJST (1. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> geeichtes Industriedigtalmanometer


kalibriertes *hust*

Eichen tut nur das Amt.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> kalibriertes *hust*
> 
> Eichen tut nur das Amt.



Naja, ob seins jetzt amtlich oder industriell zur Überprüfung und mit Normen in Übereinstimmung gebracht wurde kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Wahrscheinlich hat ers wohl an einem geeichten kallibriert 

G.


----------



## Biost0ne (1. Juni 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Was wird es denn für eine Farbe?



Schwarzer Rahmen, Lenker grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (1. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, ich glaub dann gehts des Manometer kaputt


War das eine JoeBlow Fat? Kenne sonst kaum Pumpen mit Fat im Namen. 
Ich wäre davon ausgegangen dass das Manometer 5bar noch locker überlebt - gibt ja die Joe Blow Dualie mit 2bar und 5bar Manometer auf einer Pumpe. Glaub kaum dass da das 2bar Manometer physisch vom Druck weg kommt wenn das 5bar Manometer übernimmt...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> War das eine JoeBlow Fat? Kenne sonst kaum Pumpen mit Fat im Namen.
> Ich wäre davon ausgegangen dass das Manometer 5bar noch locker überlebt - gibt ja die Joe Blow Dualie mit 2bar und 5bar Manometer auf einer Pumpe. Glaub kaum dass da das 2bar Manometer physisch vom Druck weg kommt wenn das 5bar Manometer übernimmt...



Ja die von Topeak mit 2Bar Manometer.

G.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> @schu2000 hey ja mein aufbau wird bestimmt auch schön
> 
> 
> Kleine part liste,
> ...



'Ne 28mm Felge für einen +Reifen?


----------



## Biost0ne (1. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 'Ne 28mm Felge für einen +Reifen?



richtig hast mich ertappt 

ne soll erstmal nur eine not lösung sein  Möchte später ein breiten DT swiss lrs für 27,5+ und ein für 29 haben


----------



## Das Brot (1. Juni 2016)

Mann was seid ihr denn für Luftpumpen


----------



## mawe (1. Juni 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich würde den Beitrag gern als hilfreich markieren - wenn eine Bezugsquelle verlinkt wäre


Ich kann nur mit Ebay Links dienen. Die sind wohl nicht allzu stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (2. Juni 2016)

Bei mir trudeln auch schon diverse Sachen ein, bin ab morgen erst mal ne Woche arbeiten in Holland, danach wird aufgebaut  



















Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2016)

^^ das wird richtich guuut.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2016)

Seppl, bleibt es so RAW/gold/schwarz ? 
Rahmen Aufkl. würde ich noch ändern je nach weiterem farblichen Aufbau.
*schneidwerk*
macht TOP Rahmen Aufkl. in allen erdenlichen Farben.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Juni 2016)

Raw orange schwarz ja, der Masio braucht mir zu lang ey(hat mir schon fürs Meta was gemacht), muss mich da umorientieren und ja hab schon an die decals gedacht. Mal sehen was mir da doofes einfällt 






Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Biost0ne (2. Juni 2016)

Meinst müsste auch mitte des Monats stehen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> der Masio braucht mir zu lang



Hab gestern bestellt, sollen morgen kommen...

er hat halt viel zu tun.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Juni 2016)

Muss noch bisschen an seinem Management arbeiten ;-) gibt ja noch andere, unzähliges schreiben und warten is mir dann zu nervig für etwas was ich bezahle! 

Aber da gibt es sicher diverse Erfahrungsberichte, aber im Bekanntenkreis war es jetzt insgesamt wie bei mir. 

Denk n Last Schriftzug können andere auch 

Und ja muss was kommen, die Aufkleber sind ja n Witz  haha 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2016)

ich habe ja auch u.a. Steinschlag Folie fürs Unterrohr bestellt...


----------



## Seppl- (2. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch u.a. Steinschlag Folie fürs Unterrohr bestellt...


Folie is schon am Start ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2016)

Der Lack is so scheixxe...

Erstmal blättert er am oberen Steuerrohende einfach ab und dann konnte ich ihn am Steuerrohr mit dem Fingernagel bis aufs Metall weg kratzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (2. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Der Lack is so scheixxe...
> 
> Erstmal blättert er am oberen Steuerrohende einfach ab und dann konnte ich ihn am Steuerrohr mit dem Fingernagel bis aufs Metall weg kratzen


Das blaue oder (auch?) beim raw?

Bei meinem schwarzen wäre mir noch nichts unangenehm aufgefallen..... Und jetzt ist Dreck drauf....


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2016)

am blauen...diesem Lack will man keine Steine zeigen


----------



## darkJST (2. Juni 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand einen Acros oder Hope Steuersatz verbaut und könnte mir ein paar Bilder von den Übergängen machen? Danke.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (2. Juni 2016)

Der Lack ist wirklich nicht für's MTB gemacht aber sch... drauf fährt auch ohne sau geil


----------



## danchoize (3. Juni 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand einen Acros oder Hope Steuersatz verbaut und könnte mir ein paar Bilder von den Übergängen machen? Danke.


Hope geht nicht rein. Bild irgendwo weiter oben in diesem Fred. 
Acros Habich nicht probiert, der baut mir zu hoch. 
Hab dann einen günstigen FSA genommen. 

Edit:... Also für oben. Unten hab ich nen Reset drin.


----------



## danchoize (3. Juni 2016)

Hier nochmal im ganzen


----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2016)

Warum geht Hope nicht? Den hat der Besitzer des Blauen nämlich bestellt


----------



## Kadauz (3. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand die effektive Oberrohlänge bei dem L Rahmen angeben? Also der horizontale Abstand von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Auftreffen auf die Sattelstütze (in der Waagerechten).


----------



## Wipeout267 (3. Juni 2016)

@der-gute : der Hope geht schon, es entsteht aber eine große Lücke zwischen Dichtung und Steuerrohroberkante. D.h. die Dichtung ist ohne Funktion. 
@darkJST : ich mache heute Nachmittag mal ein Foto von den Übergängen beim Hope Steuersatz. Unten finde ich den jedenfalls sehr gelungen, für oben finde ich bisher die Lösung von @danchoize am schönsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Juni 2016)

beim "originalen" Cane Creek ist auch eine Lücke und die Dichtung in der Luft, Steuerrohr 1mm zu kurz, kannst also auch auf Hope gehen
Wie ist das bei dem FSA @danchoize ?


----------



## Wipeout267 (3. Juni 2016)

Hope Übergänge 

Oben:



Unten:


 

Gesamt:


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Juni 2016)

Hmmm... da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hmmm... da stimmt was nicht.


Würde ich auch sagen, soviel Luft ist beim CaneCreek nun auch wieder nicht... fürchterbar.


----------



## Muellbeutel (3. Juni 2016)

Hope sieht bei mir genauso aus. Die Abdeckung/Dichtung geht beim hope nicht runter sondern schließt etwa auf Höhe des Lagers ab, hat CC oder FSA das anders gelöst oder bauen dort die Kugellager flacher? Der Steuersatz funktioniert so ohne Probleme bisher und gedichtet sind die Lager sowieso, also ein rein optisches Problem.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2016)

Macht doch einfach nen dicken O-Ring da rein.
Bierdosentuning hilft ja leider hier nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (3. Juni 2016)

Hat mich anfangs auch tierisch geärgert, funktioniert aber soweit gut. Dass der Steuersatz an der Stelle nicht gedichtet ist, finde ich trotzdem nicht gut. 

Soweit ich das sehe, gibt es aber bisher nur optisch bessere Lösungen (z.B. [email protected] ), also  auch nur ohne Funktion der Dichtung, aber mit geringerem Spalt.

Ich werde also erstmal damit leben, auch wenn es fürchterlich aussieht.


----------



## berkel (3. Juni 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die effektive Oberrohlänge bei dem L Rahmen angeben? Also der horizontale Abstand von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Auftreffen auf die Sattelstütze (in der Waagerechten).


Je nach Gabellänge ca. 625 - 635mm.


----------



## darkJST (3. Juni 2016)

Bei FSA und Cane Creek könnte es helfen den oberen Konus etwas abzudrehen, wenn man jemanden kennt der Zugang zu einer Drehbahnk hat. Das Spannen wird allerdings interessant bei dem geschlitzen Ding.

Das Ding:





Sorry für die ungefragte Bildverwendung @danchoize 

Für den Hope-Spalt könnte es tatsächlich nen passenden O-Ring geben...


----------



## danchoize (3. Juni 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das Spannen wird allerdings interessant bei dem geschlitzen Ding


Fast schneller neu gedreht, anstatt da beim einspannen rum zu fummeln.



darkJST schrieb:


> Für den Hope-Spalt könnte es tatsächlich nen passenden O-Ring geben...


auch ne gute Variante .. aber der Vorteil der niedrigen Bauhöhe ist dann dahin..


----------



## danchoize (3. Juni 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Hope sieht bei mir genauso aus. Die Abdeckung/Dichtung geht beim hope nicht runter sondern schließt etwa auf Höhe des Lagers ab, hat CC oder FSA das anders gelöst oder bauen dort die Kugellager flacher? Der Steuersatz funktioniert so ohne Probleme bisher und gedichtet sind die Lager sowieso, also ein rein optisches Problem.


Die Lager sind immer gleich. Die Tiefe des Lagersitzes im Rahmen ist entscheidend. 
Acros hat deswegen die verschiebbare Abdeckkappe und diverse andere Hersteller arbeiten mit Beilagscheiben um die Höhe einzustellen. Der Hope ist halt für Rahmen geeignet wo der Lagersitz entsprechend tiefer im Rohr sitzt.


----------



## darkJST (3. Juni 2016)

Mit einem entsprechendem Fräser könnte man den Lagersitz ja noch etas absenken...wär mir aber zu doof, da nehm ich lieber den FSA oder Cane Creek und unten was schönes


----------



## danchoize (3. Juni 2016)

Ist halt ein toller "Standard" .. Da hat man dann als Rahmenhersteller die Qual der Wahl wie man es macht .. und meckern wird trotzdem immer jemand. 
Hätte Last den tiefer gesenkt (z.b. für Hope) hättste keinen CaneCreek mehr einbauen können usw.. .


----------



## felixh. (3. Juni 2016)

Es wäre einfach generell ZS44/ZS56 besser gewesen. Oder halt zur Not ZS44/EC44.


----------



## berkel (3. Juni 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Das Spannen wird allerdings interessant bei dem geschlitzen Ding.


Das wäre nicht so kompliziert. Man kann den Konus auf einem passenden Kern, z.B. einem Stück Gabelschaftrohr, spannen (ggf. zum Ausrichten von vorn einen Spacer aufschieben und mit dem Reitstock andrücken).


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ist halt ein toller "Standard" .. Da hat man dann als Rahmenhersteller die Qual der Wahl wie man es macht .. und meckern wird trotzdem immer jemand.
> Hätte Last den tiefer gesenkt (z.b. für Hope) hättste keinen CaneCreek mehr einbauen können usw.. .


Ich vermute, Last hat sich nicht an den Standart gehalten und irgendetwas geschustert (meine Meinung), man hat ja den Cane Creek zum entwickeln da gehabt und hätte da zumindest den Luftspalt vermeiden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian1994 (3. Juni 2016)

nacharbeiten wäre ja eigentlich mit den richtigen mitteln möglich, welche aber wahrscheinlich fast keiner hat. da wäre es doch eigentlich einfacher sich schnell einen alu ring zu drehen mit einer nut oben und einer unten für einen dünnen o-ring und das ganze dann schwarz eloxieren. is zwar auch nicht schön ober glaub ich besser als den lagersitz nachzuarbeiten.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juni 2016)

Oder einfach fahren. Von oben sieht man den Spalt gar nicht


----------



## jan84 (3. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Oder einfach fahren. Von oben sieht man den Spalt gar nicht



danke !


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2016)

christian1994 schrieb:


> da wäre es doch eigentlich einfacher sich schnell einen alu ring zu drehen mit einer nut oben und einer unten für einen dünnen o-ring und das ganze dann schwarz eloxieren. is zwar auch nicht schön ober glaub ich besser als den lagersitz nachzuarbeiten.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2016)

ps: leider  hält der klare steinschlag schutz nicht auf eloxal, die folie ist nur für glatte flächen... dann hält die folie super.
brauch wer einen streifen fürs unterrohr ?


----------



## ONE78 (5. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ps: leider  hält der klare steinschlag schutz nicht auf eloxal, die folie ist nur für glatte flächen... dann hält die folie super.
> brauch wer einen streifen fürs unterrohr ?


Hier ich


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hier ich


ich habe schwarze Carbon Steinschlag Folie für schwarze Rahmen, und klare Steinschlag Folie für farbliche Rahmen.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Juni 2016)

Während ich hier in Holland hocke und arbeite, kommen zuhause die fehlenden Teile an, die glücklicher Weise gleich abgeholt werden und vom Verkäufer (Kumpel) an mein FFWD geschraubt werden, damit es fertig ist wenn ich Freitag komme  huiiii












Knapp aber geht hoffe ich 


Was eventuell noch kommt sind andere Griffe und Hope F20 in orange  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## darkJST (6. Juni 2016)

Isn das fürn Steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (6. Juni 2016)

Sieht aus wie der CC.... Ob er es ist


----------



## Biost0ne (6. Juni 2016)

Hey leute,

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich jetzt die Shimano M8000 boost kurbel mit nur einem KB fahren will, kann ich dann auch ein 36t verbauen, oder passt das nicht ?


----------



## Seppl- (6. Juni 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Isn das fürn Steuersatz?


Ist ein eloxierter CC  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Knapp aber geht hoffe ich



Kannst ja noch ein Direct-Mount-KB mit 3 oder 0 mm Offset montieren. 

Eloxierst Du den rechten Matchmaker auch noch?

Die Kurbeln würde ich schwarz lassen oder maximal silberne nehmen. Das Orange würde mir sonst zu viel. Ist aber nur mein Geschmack.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kannst ja noch ein Direct-Mount-KB mit 3 oder 0 mm Offset montieren.
> 
> Eloxierst Du den rechten Matchmaker auch noch?
> 
> Die Kurbeln würde ich schwarz lassen oder maximal silberne nehmen. Das Orange würde mir sonst zu viel. Ist aber nur mein Geschmack.


Die Kurbel bleibt erst mal, ist keine Direct Mount Kurbel, aber das kommt vielleicht noch und ja bleibt auch schwarz. Hope F20 Pedale in orange meinte ich. 

Der reverb Hebel ist eloxiert, weil die orangene Hope Bremse gefahren wurde. Mal sehen was ich mit dem anderen mache und ob es überhaupt bei der Bremse bleibt. Kurbel/Bremse ist erst mal ne low Budget Lösung. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2016)

Meinte auch die Pedale. Wenn man mit dem Kopf schon woanders ist... 

Die farbigen Matchmaker/Reverb-Knopf sind nette kleine Farbtupfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (6. Juni 2016)

Achso  haha 

Ja mal sehen, vielleicht werden es auch ganz andere Pedale. Die v8 sind auch nur Platzhalter. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Brook (6. Juni 2016)

Hello guys, nach den ersten Runden .... die leichte Bereifung muss weg! Habe in den Anliegern und Kurven ein Gefühl von, gleich rutscht er von der Felge und Sekunden später liege ich auf der Nase. Will ich nicht, darum ... was für Angebote gibt es grad bei welchen Online Händlern für einen ordentlichen Satz TUBELESS, vielleicht MAXXIS - wobei, ich bin mir nicht sicher ... kann es sein, dass ich mit einem Schlauch drinnen doch mehr Seitenhalt habe???? 

Außerdem, wer war schon ordentlich springen mit dem FFW? Tue mich diesbezüglich auch noch etwas schwer. Treffe den Absprung nicht gerade, vielleicht fehlen mir hier auch schwerere, dickere Mäntel


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2016)

probikeshop.de hat immer günstig Maxxis liegen (ca. 40€/St.). Oder im Bikemarkt nach Butcher/Slaughter in Gridd schauen. Dann kannst Du auch mit dem Radstand experimentieren (Slaughter geht in kurzer Einstellung rein).


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2016)




----------



## Seppl- (7. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>


War nicht ich  haha ach mal sehen, das sieht man unter dem schmodder eh nicht  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2016)

Kettenstrebenschutz muss, das klappert wie Hölle sonst. Da gibt es ja viele Optionen.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> War nicht ich  haha ach mal sehen, das sieht man unter dem schmodder eh nicht
> 
> 
> Tapatalk via IPhone


so muss das...
*schlag+reisfestes* klares lenkerband bei RAW rahmen


----------



## Seppl- (7. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kettenstrebenschutz muss, das klappert wie Hölle sonst. Da gibt es ja viele Optionen.





KHUJAND schrieb:


> so muss das...
> *schlag+reisfestes* klares lenkerband bei RAW rahmen



Ja da gibt es einige Optionen und ja da kommt noch was 

Ich steh ja auf alten Schlauch wickeln, gerade wenn man tubeless fährt doch ne lustige Sache ;-)

Spaß beiseite, mal sehen was ich da machen werde. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich steh ja auf alten Schlauch wickeln,



buuuhhh...


----------



## Felger (7. Juni 2016)

also mit dem Slaper Tape kann man aber auch sauber verlegen



Felger schrieb:


> ....
> mit 1x9 30 an einer alten 3fach Kurbel (Kettenlinie 50mm?) - geht gerade so an der Kettenstrebe; 11-32 mit X9 - reicht erst mal
> Anhang anzeigen 500251
> 
> ...


aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/page-3#post-13855242


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> also mit dem Slaper Tape kann man aber auch sauber verlegen
> 
> 
> aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/page-3#post-13855242


klar... gibt einige gute lösungen, deshalb kann ich nicht verstehen wie manche immer noch zu solchen *bastel lösungen* greifen.  



Seppl- schrieb:


> War nicht ich


Weis ich doch


----------



## christian1994 (7. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir heute einen flaschenhalter rangeschraubt und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die bohrungsachsen im unterrohr schief zur rahmen vertikale liegen. ist das bei einem von euch auch, nur bei mir oder doch bei allen? andererseits wundert mich da nix mehr, bei mir haben die sogar die bohrungsabstände der kabelhalter an den hinteren streben verkackt sodass ich langlöcher in die halter machen musste...
im übrigen geht doch nix über einen engen neoprenschutz für die kettenstrebe. schützt auch, ist leise und schaut nicht so nach "ich bin zu geizig dafür was auszugeben" aus


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2016)

Klingt für mich nach Reklamationsgrund. Kann passieren, muss dann aber auch korrigiert werden.


----------



## felixh. (8. Juni 2016)

Versuche grad mein GXP Tretlager reinzuschrauben. Auf der Drive Seite - bekomme ich es allerdings nicht voll eingeschraubt. Ziemlich genau 2mm vor voll drinnen ist Schluss?

Was ist denn da los. Bei GXP gehört ja normal kein Spacer rein. Auf der nicht Kettenblatt Seite gehts problemlos voll rein. Hatte zuerst auf beiden Seiten das Problem dass durch den Lack es etwas schwer ging - und ein zwei Späne rauskamen. Nach halb reinschrauben - wieder raus - saubermachen, neues Fett gings dann problemlos - nur auf der Kettenblatt Seite bekomme ich es halt die letzten 2mm nicht rein. Gewalt oder lieber nicht? Bisher hab ich so max 10NM angezogen (ich weiß dass es 40NM sein sollen - aber die mag ich erst benutzen wenn es wirklich ansteht).


----------



## danchoize (8. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Versuche grad mein GXP Tretlager reinzuschrauben. Auf der Drive Seite - bekomme ich es allerdings nicht voll eingeschraubt. Ziemlich genau 2mm vor voll drinnen ist Schluss?
> 
> Was ist denn da los. Bei GXP gehört ja normal kein Spacer rein. Auf der nicht Kettenblatt Seite gehts problemlos voll rein. Hatte zuerst auf beiden Seiten das Problem dass durch den Lack es etwas schwer ging - und ein zwei Späne rauskamen. Nach halb reinschrauben - wieder raus - saubermachen, neues Fett gings dann problemlos - nur auf der Kettenblatt Seite bekomme ich es halt die letzten 2mm nicht rein. Gewalt oder lieber nicht? Bisher hab ich so max 10NM angezogen (ich weiß dass es 40NM sein sollen - aber die mag ich erst benutzen wenn es wirklich ansteht).


Sitzt die Hülse in der Mitte richtig?


----------



## felixh. (8. Juni 2016)

Ja - denke schon. Geht auch dann nicht rein wenn die andere Seite noch gar nicht eingeschraubt ist.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Juni 2016)

Hab zwar ein Shimano, aber auch bei mir hat sich die rechten Seite nicht »sauber« einschrauben lassen.
Wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, daher denke ich, es liegt an einer unsauberen Rahmenvorbereitung …


----------



## felixh. (8. Juni 2016)

Also mit Gewalt? Okay.


----------



## Wayne68 (8. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> -  d*er NN kann garnix *(vor allem wenn es nass ist)
> 
> 
> Fazit: Geiles Bike bei dem der limitierende Faktor definitiv der Fahrer ist....



aber du hast ja selbst schon erkannt das du der limitierende faktor selbst bist.du solltest mehr an deiner fahrtechnik arbeiten als dem nn all die schuld an der schwachen fahrer/bike kombi zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (8. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Versuche grad mein GXP Tretlager reinzuschrauben. Auf der Drive Seite - bekomme ich es allerdings nicht voll eingeschraubt. Ziemlich genau 2mm vor voll drinnen ist Schluss?
> 
> Was ist denn da los. Bei GXP gehört ja normal kein Spacer rein. Auf der nicht Kettenblatt Seite gehts problemlos voll rein. Hatte zuerst auf beiden Seiten das Problem dass durch den Lack es etwas schwer ging - und ein zwei Späne rauskamen. Nach halb reinschrauben - wieder raus - saubermachen, neues Fett gings dann problemlos - nur auf der Kettenblatt Seite bekomme ich es halt die letzten 2mm nicht rein. Gewalt oder lieber nicht? Bisher hab ich so max 10NM angezogen (ich weiß dass es 40NM sein sollen - aber die mag ich erst benutzen wenn es wirklich ansteht).



GXP benötigt 2  Spacer: " Montieren Sie bei Tretlagergehäusen mit einer Breite von 68 mm, 83 mm oder 100 mm die mitgelieferten Distanzstücke." 

Siehe hier https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...0_rev_a_mtb_cranksets_and_bottom_brackets.pdf


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2016)

Oh, jetzt bitte kein Krieg zwischen NN-Liebhabern und -Hassern. Der NN ist ein Allrounder mit dünner Karkasse, besser als der alte, aber noch immer ein Kompromissreifen.

Wenn man bestaunen will, was man mit hammer Fahrtechnik und Reifen mit wenig Gripp anstellen kann, dann bitte hier



rms69 schrieb:


> GXP benötigt 2  Spacer: " Montieren Sie bei Tretlagergehäusen mit einer Breite von 68 mm, 83 mm oder 100 mm die mitgelieferten Distanzstücke."
> 
> Siehe hier https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...0_rev_a_mtb_cranksets_and_bottom_brackets.pdf



Nö, es gibt ein Lager für 68/73mm und bei 73mm werden keine Spacer benötigt.


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Juni 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> aber du hast ja selbst schon erkannt das du der limitierende faktor selbst bist.du solltest mehr an deiner fahrtechnik arbeiten als dem nn all die schuld an der schwachen fahrer/bike kombi zu geben.


Herzlichen Dank für deinen Rat. Werde sofort einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs buchen.


----------



## Wayne68 (8. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für deinen Rat. Werde sofort einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs buchen.



mach das.habe ich auch vor.ich bin wie du extrem schlecht und unsicher mit dem mtb unterwegs.
haben also zumindest das gemeinsam....


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Juni 2016)

Man lernt ja nie aus.....


----------



## jan84 (8. Juni 2016)

Och, das lohnt sich auch wenn man auf dem Rad weiß was man tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (8. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Man lernt ja nie aus.....


----------



## rms69 (8. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nö, es gibt ein Lager für 68/73mm und bei 73mm werden keine Spacer benötigt.



Stimmt, das FFWD hat ein 73mm Tretlager, also keine Spacer


----------



## felixh. (8. Juni 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das FFWD hat ein 73mm Tretlager, also keine Spacer


Mit rund 20NM ging es dann endlich weiter.. -- noch ein paar mal rein raus und jetzt läuft es ganz okay. Von mit Hand drehen ist es aber etwas entfernt.

Nur mit Shimano HT2 bräuchte man rechts einen Spacer. Den könnte man theoretisch - wenn man bei SRAM die Kettenlinie um 2.5mm rausbringen will auch bei GXP 73 benutzen - allerdings ist dann halt die Kurbel rechts nicht mehr ganz mittig. BTW mit Boost 148 2fach Kurbel könnte man locker ein 38er Blatt fahren - wers braucht. Geht sich an der Kettenstrebe locker aus.

Dagegen blöd - die Superstar 104T 1x11 NW Blätter sind krass nach innen gespacert. Weiß nicht warum die das nicht angeben auf der Website. Kettenlinie somit locker 2-3mm weniger wie mit einem Standard 104T Blatt. Bin mir jetzt nicht mal sicher ob das mit dem 24T innen noch funktionert. Die sind saunah beieinander. Kette geht so grad noch drauf - muss mal fahren um das einschätzen zu können.


Und definitiv brauche ich noch irgendeinen ISCG-05 Schutz innen damit die Ketten nicht nach innen runterfallen kann. Da ist ja massiv Platz. Hat jemand einen guten Tip was geht? Hab nur probiert bisher - und was ginge wäre der BMC Rahmenschützer innen - leider bekommt man den nicht ohne Radel.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Den könnte man theoretisch - wenn man bei SRAM die Kettenlinie um 2.5mm rausbringen will auch bei GXP 73 benutzen - allerdings ist dann halt die Kurbel rechts nicht mehr ganz mittig.


Nein.


----------



## felixh. (9. Juni 2016)

Offiziell geht das nicht - in Praxis schon. Gibt ja auch einige die einen e-type Umwerfer trotz 73mm GXP montiert haben. Klar ist - damit sitzt die linke Kurbelseitte nicht mehr voll auf der Welle auf - sollte aber noch locker reichen.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Offiziell geht das nicht,  in Praxis schon. Gibt ja auch einige die einen e-type Umwerfer trotz 73mm GXP montiert haben. Klar ist - damit sitzt die linke Kurbelseitte nicht mehr voll auf der Welle auf - sollte aber noch locker reichen.


Trotzdem verändert sich da nicht die Kettenlinie. 

Natürlich lässt SRAM da einen Spalt für E-type Umwerfer, Kettenführung oder sonstige.


----------



## felixh. (9. Juni 2016)

Aber wenn das Lager weiter außen sitzt - müsste die ganze Kurbelseite doch mit rausrutschen. Wie soll das denn sonst gehen?
Bei Shimano passiert das so zumindest. Hab das mal rausgespacert bei einem Bike - da ich 73er Kurbel in 83mm Tretlager gefahren bin (welches ich etwa auf 78mm abgeflext hatte) weil sonst der Kurbelarm mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert wäre.


----------



## Biost0ne (9. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Lager weiter außen sitzt - müsste die ganze Kurbelseite doch mit rausrutschen. Wie soll das denn sonst gehen?
> Bei Shimano passiert das so zumindest. Hab das mal rausgespacert bei einem Bike - da ich 73er Kurbel in 83mm Tretlager gefahren bin (welches ich etwa auf 78mm abgeflext hatte) weil sonst der Kurbelarm mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert wäre.



Tada, fahre auch mit einer non boost kurbel und die ketten ist ok.. ein spacer noch raus und sie wäre perfekt, aber dafür müsste ich ein anderes Kb montieren (es sind 2 spacer)


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Lager weiter außen sitzt - müsste die ganze Kurbelseite doch mit rausrutschen. Wie soll das denn sonst gehen?
> Bei Shimano passiert das so zumindest. Hab das mal rausgespacert bei einem Bike - da ich 73er Kurbel in 83mm Tretlager gefahren bin (welches ich etwa auf 78mm abgeflext hatte) weil sonst der Kurbelarm mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert wäre.


Das geht bei GXP aber nicht, da das Festlager auf der linken Seite sitzt und damit die Position der Kurbel vorgibt.
Du könntest natürlich das Tretlagergehäuse abfräsen...


----------



## felixh. (9. Juni 2016)

Wie stellt ihr eigentlich sicher - dass das Hinterrad gerade in der Halterung ist?

(und ja - die Bremsseite sollte definitiv genauso konzipiert sein wie die Schwaltwerksseite - ich hoffe mal wirklich das hält. Sehr viel vertrauen hab ich nicht in so eine Lösung. Steckachse und Flipchips um Hinterbaulänge einzustellen - wäre schon irgendwie besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (9. Juni 2016)

Einstellen: Augenmaß
Halten: Bei mir tut es das bisher ohne Probleme

Steckachse und Flipchips sind eigentlich garnicht nötig wenn auf der Bremsseite eine ähnliche Konstruktion wäre wie beim Antrieb, nur eben mit Durchgangsloch....


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> ... auf der Bremsseite eine ähnliche Konstruktion wäre wie beim Antrieb, nur eben mit Durchgangsloch....


Ich dachte das hat Last jetzt allen geschickt, nicht nur mir?


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hat Last jetzt allen geschickt, nicht nur mir?


Nö


----------



## Seppl- (9. Juni 2016)

Wie wo was? Will ich auch... 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2016)

Na das war einfach ein abgedrehtes ausgebohrtes rechtes Schaltauge (ohne Schaltauge). Siehe weiter vorn im Fred.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2016)

Ja, hält bombenfest und das Rad kann man super mittig einstellen.


----------



## rms69 (9. Juni 2016)

Zitat Last:

_Hallo xxx,
bisher sind das nur Prototypen, von denen wir eine Handvoll verteilt haben, um zu testen ob die funktionieren.

Wir werden dann in absehbarer Zeit schauen was wir anbieten.

Beste Grüße,
Bernd_


----------



## Seppl- (9. Juni 2016)

Morgen nehm ich es endlich in den Arm 

Vorerst wird das der Aufbau sein, nächste Woche kommt noch ein anderer Sattel (ergon sm3) paar andere Griffe eventuell. Des Weiteren brauchts unbedingt noch andere Pedale, eine Kettenführung kommt auch noch.  Lenker mal sehen ob mir das taugt oder ob ich noch bisschen mehr Rise brauche.

Decals sind gerade in der Erfindungsphase, eventuell fürs Oberrohr "FETTFORWARD" ;-) haha







(Anständige Bilder werde ich natürlich auch noch knipsen von dem Schätzchen) 

Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Juni 2016)

rms69 schrieb:


> Zitat Last:
> 
> _Hallo xxx,
> bisher sind das nur Prototypen, von denen wir eine Handvoll verteilt haben, um zu testen ob die funktionieren.
> ...



Hab zwar bisher keinen Ärger mit verrutschen, würde aber auch auf die sicherere Variante wechseln wenn diese angeboten wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2016)

hier stand mist


----------



## felixh. (10. Juni 2016)

Müsst ihr die B-Schraube bei Sram 1x11 Schaltwerken auch fast komplett rausdrehen? Trotzdem ist die Schaltperformance bei mir irgendwie unter aller Sau. Das Schaltauge ist nicht grade stabil, dazu nicht ganz gerade.

Bei meinem anderen Radel - dem Trailfox hat BMC jeweils ein Schaltauge für Shimano, und eins für Sram 1x11.


Ansonsten rutscht mir noch die Sattelstütze. 30.9er derzeit mit Bierdose. Da muss ich irgendwas anderes nehmen. Mit Bierdose wird das nix. Was kann man denn sonst noch als Shim benutzen? Gewebeband? 


Ha - und mein XT Bremshebel sifft - der lag 2 Jahre unbenützt im Keller und hat vorher noch funktioniert. Warum der jetzt kaputt ist frag ich misch schon. Sonst ist mein Fastforward jetzt endlich aufgebaut. 


BTW zur Kettenlinie: Wer kein großes Kettenblatt fahren möchte - der sollte definitiv keine Boost Kurbel kaufen. Mit der Boost GX 1400 ist die Kettenlinie mittig zwischen 4. und 5. Ritzel (eher 4. wie 5.). Das ist gar nicht gut. Schräglauf zu den größten beiden Ritzeln ist enorm. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht ob die Boost 148er Kurbel sich zur normalen nur am Spider unterscheidet - oder ob die Kurbel an sich unterschiedlich ist. Ich hätte eher eine Standard GX 1400 bzw Standard X0 nehmen sollen - da ich ja eh 2fach ohne Umwerfer fahre.


----------



## danchoize (10. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht ob die Boost 148er Kurbel sich zur normalen nur am Spider unterscheidet - oder ob die Kurbel an sich unterschiedlich ist.


die Kurbelarme und Welle sind gleich. Nur der Spider stellt den Offset nach Boost Standard her. Wenn du Auf Directmount umrüstest hast du alle Optionen.


----------



## felixh. (10. Juni 2016)

Aber nur ein Kettenblatt. Ich brauch zwei! (Ausnahme Eagle - aber halt noch zu teuer). Muss mich also nach einem alten X0 Spider umschauen. X9 Spider passt nicht auf die GX1400 - die ist voluminöser wie die alten Alukurbeln. (dafür auch nur 80g schwerer wie X0/XX1 usw)


----------



## darkJST (10. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> (...)30.9er derzeit mit Bierdose.(...)





			
				Last schrieb:
			
		

> With a seat tube diameter of 31,6 mm, the FASTFORWARD is ready for common dropper posts and has a cable access port on the lower part of the seat tube.


Kein Wunder würd ich sagen, probier doch die Hülse von Vecnum o.ä.


----------



## felixh. (10. Juni 2016)

Bis die da ist braucht recht lange. Auf Sicht soll eh eine 200er/185er Variostütze rein. Aber bis da eine kaufbar ist - muss halt provisorisch was herhalten.

Und ja ich weiß es ist 31.6. Aber das mit der Bierdose hat bei mir mit 30mm Stütze in 30.9mm Sitzrohr mal funktioniert. Weiß nicht warum es jetzt nicht will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2016)

u.s.e. hat shims auf 30.9, ist etwas kurz mit 8cm, aber das langt normal aus. 
Hibike, wiggle usw..


----------



## danchoize (10. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Aber nur ein Kettenblatt. Ich brauch zwei! (Ausnahme Eagle - aber halt noch zu teuer). Muss mich also nach einem alten X0 Spider umschauen. X9 Spider passt nicht auf die GX1400 - die ist voluminöser wie die alten Alukurbeln. (dafür auch nur 80g schwerer wie X0/XX1 usw)


Achso .. dann kannst du auch einfach einenStandard 2Fach Spider ausm Bikemark nehmen. Wird da zuhauf verkauft weil die Leute auf Directmount umrüsten


----------



## danchoize (10. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> u.s.e. hat shims auf 30.9, ist etwas kurz mit 8cm, aber das langt normal aus.
> Hibike, wiggle usw..


gibts auch in 125mm länge
https://www.tuning-bikes.de/navi.php?a=1790&lang=eng


----------



## Felger (10. Juni 2016)

würde aber die die Kunststoff nehmen. Keine Ahnung, was blankes Alu in einem ausgeriebenen Stahlrohr macht


----------



## darkJST (10. Juni 2016)

Festgammeln


----------



## berkel (10. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> würde aber die die Kunststoff nehmen. Keine Ahnung, was blankes Alu in einem ausgeriebenen Stahlrohr macht


Die dünnen Shims gibt es nicht aus Kunststoff. Die Alu-Version ist eloxiert. Wenn man trotzdem Sorge wegen Korrosion hat macht man eben etwas Fett drauf.


----------



## Felger (10. Juni 2016)

und viel beten...

ich hab schon gesehen, welche Verbindung eine nur "verkratzte" Kindshock (ist ja auch eloxiert) und ein Ragley eingehen können


----------



## Grins3katze (10. Juni 2016)

@danchoize Gwood runde mit dem FFWD die Tage? bin heute nach Feierabend im wald


----------



## danchoize (10. Juni 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> @danchoize Gwood runde mit dem FFWD die Tage? bin heute nach Feierabend im wald


hast PN .. grüsse

Edit: was ist Feierabend?


----------



## felixh. (10. Juni 2016)

Also ich glaube die GX1400 Boost unterscheidet sich nicht nur am Spider. Weil mit non Boost xx1 Spider - liegt die Kettenlinie jetzt ziemlich genau am 5. Ritzel - sprich noch immer eher Richtung kleines Ritzel.
(hab umbauen müssen auf 1fach mit 28er Blatt - da ich neue Blätter und neuen Spider kaufen muss bevor 2fach geht).
Muss nochmal nachmessen - aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt kommt mir vor als wäre der Q-Factor riesig. Irgendwie glaub ich dass die GX1400 Boost 148 eher eine Fatbike Kurbel ist wo der Spider für 148 angepasst wurde. Gefühlt 2-3cm mehr Q-Faktor wie ein Standard X0. Sprich mehr wie klassiche 83mm Kurbeln.


Dazu die Einsicht - nie wieder X1 Schalthebel. Die sind kompletter Müll vs X01 bzw XX1. Sowas von unergonomisch. Wollte keine teuren kaufen - da es nur Übergangslösung ist bis irgendwann Eagle kommt (wenn auf GX Niveau angekommen - bei den Shifter werde ich dann aber X01 kaufen, Rest GX). So versteht man irgendwie warum soviele die ansonsten minderwertigen Shimano XT 1x11 kaufen. Ohne XX1/X01 Schalthebel ist Sram 1x11 einfach etwas eine Zumutung.

Dazu kommt dass das Schaltwerk echt nicht richtig will mit dem Schaltauge. Kann nicht sauber alle 11Gänge durchschalten. Da muss ich echt noch schauen ob ich das irgendwie hinbekomme. Aber das Schaltauge schaut so labil aus - da trau ich mich kaum das zurechtzubiegen.

Sattelstütze hab ich jetzt mit Klebeband (Absperrband) umwickelt - hält fürs erste. Lässt sich halt nicht zusätzlich versenken. Somit erstmal nur die 15cm Varioweg.


Außer meine Wage ist kaputt - so wiegt das Fastforward eh recht leicht Aufgebaut 14.8kg. Puh..
Teileliste (Foto kommt später)
Fastforward L mit dem CaneCreek Steuersatz
Fox 34 RAD 2014 (~2000g)
Syntace Superforce 2 30mm
DT Swiss XM 1501 (1670g mit QR Adapter)
Shimano Saint 820 - mit Noname Bremsscheiben 203/180 und XT 785 Bremsgriffen
Schläuche Conti 29 SV42 (die wiegen so 210g das Stück)
Michelin Wild Roc'r2 GumX (1160g) - vorne
Maxxis DHR 2.3 MaxTerra 780g - hinten (ja der hat Papierkarkasse)
BMC MFB-01 Flatbar Carbon 750mm
Griffe Lock on - 1cm rausgeschoben auf jeder Seite
Sram X1 mit GX 1150 Kassette (die Kassette wiegt 390g - für voll Stahl komplett okay) und GX 1400 Kurbel mit XX1 Spider und 28T
Flaschenhalter Noname 40g.
Kindshock 900 435 150mm mit Hebel (die wiegt klar weniger wie Reverb)
Fizik Nisene (210g)
Superstar Delta Mag Evo (330)


Mein Trailfox wiegt mit quasi gleichen Reifen, ähnlich schwerem Laufradsatz und Pike mit AWK 1.3kg weniger. Stahlrahmen ist einfach schwer auch wenns ein Hardtail ist. Von den restlichen Parts ist das Trailfox etwa 300g leichter aufgebaut (einziger dicker Unterschied die XX1 Kassette (130g) und Pike welche 170g leichter ist wie Fox 34) - dafür aber 2fach ohne Umwerfer.
Wirklich Gewicht optimieren kann ich sinnvoll beim Fastforward nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2016)

14,8kg glaub ich dir nicht.
Meins wiegt 14kg mit Aldi-Kofferwaage, ähnliche Teile, XL.
Meine Waage stimmt, am Flughafen erprobt.


----------



## felixh. (10. Juni 2016)

Ja kommt mir auch realistischer vor. Mein Trailfox sollte im Prinzip auch nur gut 12.6kg wiegen (mit Schläuchen, Tubeless mit 2x DHR 2.3 sollte es ganz klar die 11,xx knacken).


Waage an sich war mal korrekt - ist Kofferwaage aus China. Befestigt für die Messung am Bikeständer - Bikes hingen runter ohne Berührung von irgendwas.

Wobei - der DHF Exo ist 130g leichter wie der Michelin, und die Pike 170g leichter wie die alte Fox 34. Laufräder dürften ähnlich sein, Lenker/Vorbau etwas schwerer). Gut möglich dass deins 200g leichtere Parts hat. Weiß jetzt nicht wieviel der XL Rahmen mehr wiegt. Dürften schon 150-200g sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2016)

Nun, letztendlich wiegt es soviel wie es wiegt. 
Egal was die Waage anzeigt - sonst hätte man sich einen Carbonrahmen geholt.


----------



## Seppl- (10. Juni 2016)

Endlich ist es zuhause  Sattel und Pedale nicht beachten, wird die nächste Zeit noch ausgetauscht. Konnte nicht warten bis ich Zeit habe Bilder mit der Kamera zu machen, deshalb gibt's jetzt Handy Bilder 








































Anständig Bilder werde ich natürlich machen, wenn Aufbausstufe 1.0 abgeschlossen ist ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juni 2016)

Uiuiui


----------



## BrotherMo (10. Juni 2016)

Schöne Details.... Raw mit Orange gefällt...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2016)

Sozusagen Orowsch 

G.


----------



## Seppl- (10. Juni 2016)

Da hasd föllich rechd! Orosch is arch schö! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2016)

Würd die Aufkleber noch von der Felge ziehen. Die gehen auch voll locker leicht und rückstandslos ab 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (10. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd die Aufkleber noch von der Felge ziehen. Die gehen auch voll locker leicht und rückstandslos ab
> 
> G.


Auch schon überlegt. Ab geht das immer schneller als wieder dran  deshalb schlaf ich noch bisschen drüber. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2016)

Sieht ohne viel besser aus, mit oder ohne Schlaf  Hab ich auch schoh von der Felge gepult 

G.


----------



## Seppl- (10. Juni 2016)

Des besprech ich ma mit die nächsten paar flöschlich Bier und dann wird scho ne Entscheidung fallen ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Grins3katze (10. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Dazu die Einsicht - nie wieder X1 Schalthebel. Die sind kompletter Müll vs X01 bzw XX1. Sowas von unergonomisch. Wollte keine teuren kaufen - da es nur Übergangslösung ist bis irgendwann Eagle kommt (wenn auf GX Niveau angekommen - bei den Shifter werde ich dann aber X01 kaufen, Rest GX). So versteht man irgendwie warum soviele die ansonsten minderwertigen Shimano XT 1x11 kaufen. Ohne XX1/X01 Schalthebel ist Sram 1x11 einfach etwas eine Zumutung.



Jede macht seine Erfahrung… sorry ich finde X01 ist Müll… hab damit nur Probleme gehabt…  Schalwerkt schraubt sich allein aus  und 5X B-Bold kaputt gemacht in eine Saison… dieses Jahr fahre ich XT 11-fach und bin super zufrieden…  außerdem Kassetten und  Schaltwerk preisen bei SRAM sind eine Zumutung… im Vergleich bei Verschleißteilen kostet XT 1/4.  Jedes Jahr 220 Euro für ne Kassette... nein danke 60 bei XT finde ich eh angemessen…

Btw... mein XL Rahmen mit XT, Reverb 170, Flow Ex felgen, 2X Magic Mary gravity wiegt genau 14kg.

LG - Chris


----------



## Wipeout267 (11. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte ja schon gute Lust das FFWD mal mit 650B+ zu testen, zumindest am Hinterrad. 

Kann evtl jemand der sowohl 29 als auch 650B+ fährt seine Erfahrungen posten? Also: wie verändert sich die die Charakteristik, bei welchen Strecken bringt Plus Vor-, wo Nachteile aus eurer Sicht?


----------



## darkJST (11. Juni 2016)

Zwei oder drei (oder ein paar mehr) Seiten vorher wurde genau diese Frage schonmal gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (11. Juni 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja schon gute Lust das FFWD mal mit 650B+ zu testen, zumindest am Hinterrad.



Das werde ich machen... Hinterrad ist schon bestellt  für Komplette 650+ muss ich vorne auf Boost wechseln, heute neue Gabel, 2X Naben...


----------



## jan84 (11. Juni 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja schon gute Lust das FFWD mal mit 650B+ zu testen, zumindest am Hinterrad.
> 
> Kann evtl jemand der sowohl 29 als auch 650B+ fährt seine Erfahrungen posten? Also: wie verändert sich die die Charakteristik, bei welchen Strecken bringt Plus Vor-, wo Nachteile aus eurer Sicht?



Guck mal weiter vorne im Thread, wurde ein paar mal diskutiert. Meine Erfahrungen (fastforward, B+ war irgendnen NobbyNic, 29" waren div. Maxxis):
- B+ rollt auf asphalt relativ bescheiden, im Gelände passts halbwegs
- B+ hat in technischem Gelände/ "beim langsamfahren" nen wahnsinnig hohe Grip Niveau. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das sehr vielen Leuten ne Menge Sicherheit gibt
- B+ springt mir beim Schnellfahren (das is dann aber auch schon recht zügig) zuvieln durch die Gegend, außerdem fühlt sichs bei schnellen Kurvenfahrten instabil an. Um das Stabil zu bekommen müsste der Druck wohl sohoch, dass man sichs direkt sparen kann. 
- 29" mit soliden Reifen kann abartig schnell gefahren werden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2016)

Wer bei B+ das Fahrverhalten von normalen Reifen erwartet hat schon verloren.
Traktionsgrip bergauf ist richtig hoch.
Wers drauf hat sich umzustellen und damit umzugehen weiß, der wird nur noch grinsen.
B+ animiert weniger in jeder Kurve im Endurostyle Dreck spritzen zu lassen.
Wer B+ ohne Procore fährt, hat B+ nie wirklich gefahren.
Bei Nässe oft wenig Grip, weil meist Reifen mit harter Gummimischung gefahren werden. Bietet damit eben die meisten Vorteile. Deswegen zweites vorderes Laufrad bei Nässe hat so seine Vorteile...evtl das 29er nehmen 
Wer sagt B+ kann nix, der kann nix 

G.


----------



## schneller Emil (11. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wer bei B+ das Fahrverhalten von normalen Reifen erwartet hat schon verloren.
> Traktionsgrip bergauf ist richtig hoch.
> Wers drauf hat sich umzustellen und damit umzugehen weiß, der wird nur noch grinsen.
> B+ animiert weniger in jeder Kurve im Endurostyle Dreck spritzen zu lassen.
> ...



Wieviel bar hast du in den Reifen?


----------



## jan84 (11. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> [...]Wer B+ ohne Procore fährt, hat B+ nie wirklich gefahren.[...]
> G.



Damit würd ich der Sache tatsächlich nochmal ne Chance geben


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Wieviel bar hast du in den Reifen?



Also ich fahr jetzt kein Last und auch Fully, aber bei 3Zoll wirds sichs bei den meisten bei 1 Bar plus minus 0,1 abspielen.
Ja nach Fahrstil. Auch bei 100kg Menschen.

G.


----------



## felixh. (11. Juni 2016)

So hier mal die Pics vom meinem Fastforward. Gestern Abend endlich mal schönes Wetter. Hier in Innsbruck regnets derzeit seit 2-3 Wochen fast ohne Unterlass. Erste Ausfahrt 700HM rauf zur Rumer Alm, dann Abfahrt über S2-S3 Wegerl. 

Fährt sich echt super - allerdings bin ich derzeit mit dem Hardtail echt noch eingeschränkt. Hab vor gut 4 Monaten ein neues Kreuzband bekommen, und darf daher absolut noch nicht stürzen, selbst Fuß rausstellen in Kurve ist noch viel zu gefährlich. Da bin ich doch immer mal wieder abgestiegen wo ich mit dem Fully einfach drüberfahren würde. Immerhin machen so auch leichte Trails viel mehr Spaß.

Die Geo ist echt perfekt. Suche immer wieder den Lockout hinten. weil die Geo so schön abfahrtsorientiert ist, dass man quasi denkt kann doch kein Hardtail sein 


Kabel vorne muss ich noch etwas besser organisieren, bzw VR Bremse etwas mehr kürzen. Sattelstütze wird in Zukunft wohl gegen Reverb ausgetauscht - allerdings erst wenn ich fürs Erstbike eine 185er oder 200er Stütze bekomme. Bis dahin muss die gute alte Kindshock noch herhalten.

Definitiv nötig beim Fastforward - ordentlicher ClimbMode oder Lockout auf der Gabel. Da ist die Fox34 klar besser wie Pike. Im Climb Mode quasi wie ein Lockout - so lässt sich ordentlich im stehen in die Pedale hämmern. Ohne Gabel blockieren ist der größte Vorteil vs Fully dahin.


----------



## Biost0ne (11. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> So hier mal die Pics vom meinem Fastforward. Gestern Abend endlich mal schönes Wetter. Hier in Innsbruck regnets derzeit seit 2-3 Wochen fast ohne Unterlass. Erste Ausfahrt 700HM rauf zur Rumer Alm, dann Abfahrt über S2-S3 Wegerl.
> 
> Fährt sich echt super - allerdings bin ich derzeit mit dem Hardtail echt noch eingeschränkt. Hab vor gut 4 Monaten ein neues Kreuzband bekommen, und darf daher absolut noch nicht stürzen, selbst Fuß rausstellen in Kurve ist noch viel zu gefährlich. Da bin ich doch immer mal wieder abgestiegen wo ich mit dem Fully einfach drüberfahren würde. Immerhin machen so auch leichte Trails viel mehr Spaß.
> 
> ...



Na wie gut das ich mir die Santour mit Lockout bestellt habe ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juni 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja schon gute Lust das FFWD mal mit 650B+ zu testen, zumindest am Hinterrad...


 
Duro Miner 3.0 und Nabe liegen schon hier, und pog-x50 Felge/Speichen/Procore sind schon bei Nubuk bestellt. Für 150.-€ kann man das mal ausprobieren.
Aber nur am Hinterrad, weil das 29er mir teils zu empfindlich ist.
Vorn werde ich dann mit dem 2.5er DHF kombinieren - erstmal fahren können, hier ist seit Wochen bestes Strahlewetter, aber mein Knie.....

Die Pike ist in der Tat bergauf dämlich.

Den Newsletter haben alle gesehen? Es gibt Restbestände und eine kleine Neuauflage, bei der das Sitzrohr und die Hinterradklemmung angegangen werden sollen


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Juni 2016)

Denke mal bei der Klemmung hinten kommt dann die Lösung die einige (du auch?) schon testen....

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Last von den Ausfallenden weggeht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (11. Juni 2016)

Hmm.. Hab meine Pike auch bergauf fast immer offen.


----------



## Biost0ne (11. Juni 2016)

Neuauflage.....


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Juni 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Neuauflage.....


----------



## Biost0ne (11. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


>



Naja wird doch oben geschrieben... was auch immer das heißen mag, hab den Newsletter nicht


----------



## felixh. (11. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Hmm.. Hab meine Pike auch bergauf fast immer offen.


Am Fully lass ich die Gabel auch meist offen - am Hardtail passt das aber einfach weniger. Dadurch dass es hinten steif ist - wippt die Gabel umso mehr. Klar im sitzen ist es egal - aber im stehen macht es schon viel Unterschied. Und grad am Hardtail fahr ich halt doch gerne auch mal länger im stehen.

Aber jeder wie er will. Du hast ja schließlich auch das Fastforward.


Zur Neuauflage - ja das hinten sollten sie echt besser lösen. Ansonsten sind die Probleme zwar etwas nervig - aber nicht so entscheidend. Sattelrohr natürlich auch ärgerlich. Insgesamt trotzdem ein super Rahmen.


Gäbs ein Hardtail aus Carbon mit der Geo vom Fastforward - dazu schön auf Flex gebaut - dann würde ich das schon vorziehen. Aber klar - das wäre dann ein anderer Preisbereich.

Newsletter (Ausschnitt):
*FASTFORWARD – REMAINDERS OF STOCK CAN BE ORDERED FROM SATURDAY ON*
The first batch of FASTFORWARD frames is almost sold out – thanks a million! The last few frames will be available from our online store from Saturday on. It's first come, first serve!


*FASTFORWARD – NEXT BATCH WILL BE A LIMITED EDITION*
After its successful introduction, now comes the next edition of the FASTFORWARD. All the essential features, visual appearance and geometry remain the same. Toleration of the seat post's inner diameter has been optimized meaning fewer frames being close to the tolerance threshold. In addition, the clamping of the rear wheel hub has been improved so that the rear wheel is protected against slipping out of place (see next paragraph for details). We have decided to reduce the amount of produced units for this batch since our capacities are limited and we prefer providing a smaller amount in perfect quality. The new FASTFORWARD frames can be pre-ordered from June 15 on. Check out our pre-order offers HERE.

*FASTFORWARD – CLAMPING OF THE REAR WHEEL HUB*
In some cases, a slipping of the rear wheel hub has appeared under high strain with the current FASTFORWARD. Several factors can be causal, sometimes in combination. At the moment, we are examining these factors and work on suitable remedies. Our favorite and most budding solution is in its final stage of field testing and we will keep you informed on the topic. Some customers noticed that the axle journals of the hubs in use are longer than normal (if Shimano, Sram and DT are used as a standard). For secure clamping, the axle journals must not be longer than 5.5 millimeters.


----------



## XXXDriver (11. Juni 2016)

Jetzt will ich hier mal nachfragen wegen den Laufrädern. Ich habe mir jetzt für mein Trailfox einen zweiten Laufradsatz gebaut. Da ich aber in letzter Zeit auf das FastForwad scharf bin, wollt ich mal fragen ob den die Laufräder aus dem Trailfox passen würden. Weil auf der Homepage habe ich gesehen das der Hinterbau so konstruiert wurde das man da Laufräder einbauen sollte die außer der Mitte zentriert sind.

Die Idee dahinter ist, dass ich die Laufräder frei tauschen kann zwischen den Bikes.


Bei den Laufrädern handelt es sich um:

DT Swiss E1700 Spline und der andere ZTR Flow EX mit Tune King/Kong.




Gruß Maximilian


----------



## danchoize (11. Juni 2016)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter ist, dass ich die Laufräder frei tauschen kann zwischen den Bikes.


Nix mit tauschen. 

Du hast die Antwort schon selber geschrieben. 
Last = asymmetrisch 
BMC = symmetrisch


----------



## felixh. (11. Juni 2016)

Vorne schon im Normalfall


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2016)

hat einer gesehen, was für Rahmen um 9 angeboten wurden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (11. Juni 2016)

hatte gesehen das 2 oder 3 B Ware Rahmen dabei waren, Bekannter hat sich gleich den Blauen in XL geschnappt, ansonsten gab es wohl bzw gibt es noch ein Paar neue in Diversen Optionen.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2016)

Finde die Pike bergauf gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man auf Plattform stellt. Sonst wird man tatsächlich seekrank. Aber Lockout hat die Pike zur Not ja auch. Damit macht allerdings nur Schotter noch Spass.

Mich irritiert diese Gabelverstellung noch. Bei der ersten technischen Tour bin ich dann gleich mal einen S2-3 Trail mit Plattform gefahren und habe mir unten die müden Arme gerieben. Bei meiner Lyrik RC2 DH gibt es das nicht


----------



## hardtails (11. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> hat einer gesehen, was für Rahmen um 9 angeboten wurden?




diverse rahmen mit optischen makeln. 
für 50€ rabatt
wenn es nicht gerade größe l sein muss hat man da nix verpasst


----------



## XXXDriver (11. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Nix mit tauschen.
> 
> Du hast die Antwort schon selber geschrieben.
> Last = asymmetrisch
> BMC = symmetrisch



Okay danke, da muss ich mir wohl ne Alternative suchen.


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> diverse rahmen mit optischen makeln.
> für 50€ rabatt
> wenn es nicht gerade größe l sein muss hat man da nix verpasst



Ja eben...L...hab ich vor Kurzem angefragt.

Da gab es die Aussage, das es keine in L mehr gibt.

"Leider gerade alles ausverkauft..."

Hätte es nicht besser heissen sollen:
"gerade keine mehr vorhanden,
aber es gibt ggf. noch welche mit Makel."

irgendwie fühl ich mich da ein bissl verarscht!


----------



## Seppl- (11. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ja eben...L...hab ich vor Kurzem angefragt.
> 
> Da gab es die Aussage, das es keine in L mehr gibt.
> 
> ...


Können ja Rückläufer sein oder Rahmen von Käufern die abgesprungen sind. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mich irritiert diese Gabelverstellung noch. Bei der ersten technischen Tour bin ich dann gleich mal einen S2-3 Trail mit Plattform gefahren und habe mir unten die müden Arme gerieben. Bei meiner Lyrik RC2 DH gibt es das nicht



???

Gerade im technischen Gelände dürfte Dir die Platform aber helfen.
Da sackt die originale Pike nicht so viel durch.

Oder sprichst du von verblockrem Geballer?


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Können ja Rückläufer sein oder Rahmen von Käufern die abgesprungen sind.
> Tapatalk via IPhone



Info ist vom 16. Mai, also kein Monat her.
Falls heute mehrere L Rahmen verkauft wurden,
sind die sicher nicht in den letzten drei Wochen zurück gekommen.

Vor allem, da die Auslieferung ja schon seit einiger Zeit läuft
und die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht damit nicht erst jetzt auslaufen.

Ich hätte mir da einfach ein bisschen mehr Offenheit gewünscht.
Sowas wird doch immer über Last geschrieben...


----------



## Seppl- (11. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Info ist vom 16. Mai, also kein Monat her.
> Falls heute mehrere L Rahmen verkauft wurden,
> sind die sicher nicht in den letzten drei Wochen zurück gekommen.
> 
> ...


Ja kann ich schon verstehen  schade für dich! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Gerade im technischen Gelände dürfte Dir die Platform aber helfen.
> Da sackt die originale Pike nicht so viel durch.
> ...



Der besagte Trail hat alles. Start ist S3, dann geht es irgendwann in verblockt flüssig über, da dürfte die Pike schon etwas schlucken.

Übrigens habe ich die Pike jetzt auf 150 mm. Die Geo hat dabei nicht spürbar gelitten. Sind ja effektiv auch nur 7,5 mm mehr. Das schafft schon ein Reifen.


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Info ist vom 16. Mai, also kein Monat her.
> Falls heute mehrere L Rahmen verkauft wurden,
> sind die sicher nicht in den letzten drei Wochen zurück gekommen.





der-gute schrieb:


> Info ist vom 16. Mai, also kein Monat her.
> Falls heute mehrere L Rahmen verkauft wurden,
> sind die sicher nicht in den letzten drei Wochen zurück gekommen.
> 
> ...


hattest du dich registriert? 
Auf der HP gab es doch so ne Mail-Adresse wo man sich für die übrigen Rahmen vormerken lassen könnte oder ne Benachrichtigung erhalten sollte....


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2016)

Ich hab ja dann durch Zufall den blauen hier im Forum gekauft.

Es gibt aktuell auch noch nen Roten in L.

Trotzdem hats a Gschmäckle


----------



## Seppl- (11. Juni 2016)

Du hast einen, mehr is nicht wichtig. Wie es hier heißt "es wird nix nachgekarter" 

Un mei Bier hat a n feines Gschmäggle ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Außer meine Wage ist kaputt - so wiegt das Fastforward eh recht leicht Aufgebaut 14.8kg.



Habe meines diese Woche gewogen: 14,2 kg.
Und ich habe beim Aufbau nicht auf das Gewicht geachtet...



danchoize schrieb:


> Hmm.. Hab meine Pike auch bergauf fast immer offen.



Ich auch. Ich benutze die verschiedenen Modi der Pike nie (auch nicht am Trailfox).
Allerdings: Wiegetritt ist nicht 



felixh. schrieb:


> Vorne schon im Normalfall



Ich tausche zwischen Trailfon und FFWD; oder besser gesagt, das TF steht nur noch ohne Vorderrad im Keller rum  ;. Warte ja noch auf die Eingebung, ob ich mir nun für das FFWD vorn ein 29er oder 27,5+-VR bauen lassen soll...


----------



## felixh. (11. Juni 2016)

Ja - man könnte es sich halt verbauen indem man beim Fastforward die Boost Variante wählt bei der Gabel - dann ist nix mit umbauen. (würde ja Sinn machen wenn man Plus Reifen fahren möchte - die Pike hat ja nicht grad viel Freiraum).
Hinterrad geht aber eh nicht um tauschen - außer einem ist egal dass es 6mm außermittig ist. Im Prinzip könnte man ja schon so zentrieren - dass es halt jeweils 3mm falsch läuft - 1-2mm nicht mittig spürt man nicht - 3mm wohl auch nur beim freihändig fahren - wenn überhaupt. DT Swiss Spline One / 240s würde ich den Adapter durchaus zutrauen ein paar hundert mal tauschbar zu sein ohne Probs. Bei Hope würde ich das nicht riskieren - die fallen ja sowieso ab und zu schon runter.




Grade beim Hardtail fahre ich gerne 1/5 der Strecke rauf im Wiegetritt. Daher halt Gabel blockieren. Zumindest die alten Pike haben nicht grade einen Lockout. Da geht die Gabel im Wiegetritt noch gerne 1-2cm auf und ab. Die Fox 34 arbeitet dagegen nicht mehr merkbar.


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Du hast einen, mehr is nicht wichtig. Wie es hier heißt "es wird nix nachgekarter"
> 
> Un mei Bier hat a n feines Gschmäggle ;-)



findste?

mich nervt sowas kolossal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (11. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> findste?
> 
> mich nervt sowas kolossal.


Ja des döff scho na kurz Nerv und dann is a wieder gut. Wie wir alle wissen, hilft einem das aufregen über nicht änderbare Sachen Nie ;-)

Ich trink immer Bier wenn ich genervt bin  haha 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich trink immer Bier wenn ich genervt bin  haha



Dann müsste ich bei der Arbeit ununterbrochen trinken...


----------



## Seppl- (11. Juni 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich bei der Arbeit ununterbrochen trinken...


Do it! Einfacher is n neuen Job suchen ;-)

So jetzt mal n Bild vom rollen heute.







Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2016)

Ist schon witzig, wie die Fabric Flaschen beim FFWD ankommen


----------



## felixh. (11. Juni 2016)

Bin ja selber am überlegen eine zu kaufen. Aber nicht fürs Fastforward - da ist eh genug Platz für die Flasche - sondern für mein Trailfox weil da das rausbekommen der Flasche aus dem Halter ziemlich blöd ist. Der AGB fährt eh schon ab und an in die Flaschen rein, und vorne ist das Rahmendreick einfach zu kurz.

Beim Fastforward wäre eigentlich ja sogar Platz für 2 Halter gewesen. Sprich entweder beim Sitzrohr noch ein Halter - oder aber zwei am Unterrohr - da ist ja genug Platz im Rahmendreieck - erst recht wenn man eine so setzt dass sie eh nur Ersatzflasche ist.


Dazu nur 600ml statt 700-750ml.


----------



## Biost0ne (12. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist schon witzig, wie die Fabric Flaschen beim FFWD ankommen



Das hat der @Seppl- mir nach gemacht... und ich dem @wurstzipfel


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2016)

Dann habt Ihr es alle mir nachgemacht 

@felixh.: Die Fabric Flaschen sitzen ganz schön stramm. Wenn nicht viel Platz ist, würde ich eher einen Halter mit seitlicher Öffnung nehmen.


----------



## Seppl- (12. Juni 2016)

Ich hab das überhaupt nicht gemacht ;-) 

War der Vorbesitzer und ich weis das steht schon lange auf seiner Liste fürs bike. Aber wem er das nachgemacht hat kann ich nicht sagen ;-)

Egal ich finde es top für ne kleine Runde, für mehr ist mir es zu wenig und ich brauch die Blase im
Rucksack. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Beckinio (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen....ich hatte das Glück mir am Samstag ein FFWD Rahmen kaufen zu können. Nun habe ich ein bissl hier im Forum gelesen und habe ein paar Fragen zum Rahmen und den Komponenten welche man montieren kann. Würde mich freuen von Euch ein wenig Hilfe zu erhalten:
1) Ich wollte mir ein Laufradsatz mit goldene Hope Pro 4 Naben zulegen. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass es ggf. Probleme mit dem Schaltauge gibt. Ist das von Last behoben? Und wenn nicht, kann mir hierzu jemand sagen ob die Naben funktionieren. Ich kann mir ja nicht ein Laufradsatz zulegen und sehe dann im Nachhinein, das es der nicht funktioniert.
2) Gibt es einen Adapter für Steckachse?
3) Ich habe irgendetwas bzgl. asym. Laufradsatz gelesen. Kann mir das jemand nochmals erklären was hier zu beachten ist.
4) Ich wollte mir eine  1-Fach Schaltgruppe zulegen. Was sind die Vorteile oder Nachteile bzgl. der Shimano XT M8000 gegenüber der Sram GX?
5) Ist beim FFWD Rahmen ein normales Hallowtech von Shimano zu montieren?
Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (12. Juni 2016)

hey, ich empfehle dir einfach mal alles auf der Last HP durchzulesen, da findest schon einiges an Antworten.
Hope nabe kannst fahren, musst aber rechts vom Achsadapter etwas wegnehmen, darf nicht länger wie 5mm sein (glaub ich)
Steckachse ist nicht möglich (höchstens aufbohren), Laufrad hinten muss entsprechend asymetrisch Zentriert werden (siehe hp)
Tretlager kannst montieren was du möchtest, bis auf Pressfit  und muss halt 73mm sein.
Über vor und nachteile kann ich dir nichts sagen, ich fahr einen Mix aus s1400 kurbel, gx schaltwerk, x1 Kassette und xx1 Trigger, funktioniert wunderbar 

Viel erfolg


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2016)

Endkappen für QR können evtl. mit dem Schaltauge kollidieren, ggfs 1-2 mm abfeilen
Aufbohren auf 10mm DT Achse geht auch.
HR muss 6mm ausmittig zentriert sein.
Ich fahre XT 1*11 mit SramTruvativ GXP und Absoluteblack DM 30er - funzt.


----------



## Der Toni (12. Juni 2016)

Wer hatte den Probleme mit Hope Naben? Meine Pro II macht keine Probleme. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Seppl- (12. Juni 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Wer hatte den Probleme mit Hope Naben? Meine Pro II macht keine Probleme.
> 
> von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


meine pro2 passte nicht, bzw hab ich noch n anderen Adapter gebraucht für den xd freilauf und an diesem musste ich (kumpel) etwas abnehmen damit er nicht mit dem Schaltauge kollidiert.


----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2016)

Goldene Hope Naben werden an Sich das Problem sein.

Gold gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Juni 2016)

Hope pro evo2 nabe im Einsatz, die Endkappe war wirklich etwas zu lang, 1-2 mm habe ich abgefeilt. Passt jetzt spielfrei. Im Originalzustand war am Ausfallende auch etwas axiales Spiel bemerkbar, die Nabe sitzt dann nur am Schaltauge und wird nicht am Rahmen direkt am Rahmen gepresst. 

Gewicht nebenbei ohne Schnickschnack bei 13,9. Ohne Vario Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (13. Juni 2016)

Wo feilt ihr was ab? an der Nabe, oder an dem Schaltauge? Habt ihr mal ein Foto?

Ich hab die Hope ProIV, kriege Angst...


----------



## Seppl- (13. Juni 2016)

Irgendwo war doch ne Explosionszeichnung von Last...







Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## -Wally- (13. Juni 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Wo feilt ihr was ab? an der Nabe, oder an dem Schaltauge? Habt ihr mal ein Foto?
> 
> Ich hab die Hope ProIV, kriege Angst...



Alles ganz entspannt!
Wenn Du Dir die Nabe ansiehst, dann hat die ganz links und ganz rechts etwas hervorstehende Zapfen, eben die wo man die Schnellspannerachse rein steckt. Dieser Zapfen ist auch der Teil der Nabe, der an Radstandsverstellung in den Ausfallenden anliegt.
Hier scheint es je nach Nabenhersteller wohl Toleranzen in der Länge dieses Zapfens zu geben. Laut Last darf dieser Zapfen nicht länger als 5,5mm sein. Wenn er doch länger ist, dann wird das rechte Ausfallende nicht zwischen Nabe und Schaltauge geklemmt, sondern das Schaltauge nur auf die Nabe gezogen, ohne mehr oder weniger Kraftschlüssig mit dem Rahmen/Ausfallende verbunden zu sein.
Ich fahre Fun Works Naben im FFW und habe da mal den Messschieber gezückt, und komme auf exakt 5mm Zapfenlänge und hab Null Probleme, da sitzt alles wie es soll.
Sollte die Länge des Zapfens nicht passen sollte das mit einer Feile oder einem "Drehmel" in zwei Minuten erledigt sein.


----------



## schlonser (13. Juni 2016)

OK, danke für die Erläuterungen, werd ich wohl mal nen messschieber besorgen...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2016)

MTB-French-73 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ich mache meiner Masterthesis bei Produktdesign im Sportbereich spezialisiert auf Mountaine Bike-Helm und goggle. Ich brauche Ihre Hilfe, könnten Sie bitte den Folgenden Fragebogen ausfüllen, das würde mir sehr helfen!
> 
> ...


gemeldet


----------



## Grins3katze (13. Juni 2016)

So ich wollte mein FFWD auch mal hier posten… ist noch nicht ganz final da dem nächst XT 10fach + Kassetten Extender gegen XT-11-fach Boost getauscht wird…

Ich bin vom Fahrverhalten sehr begeistert… das bike passt viel besser zu meiner (Aktiven) Fahrweise/style als das Quarterhorse. Endlich mal ein Bike bei dem ich einen 30mm Vorbau fahren kann…  Träge finde ich das bike überhaupt nicht, auch in engen Kurven, kein Problem… Ich finde das Bike auch in der Luft super stabil. Habe auf der Dirt strecke oder auf Große 7-8 Meter lange Sprüngen richtig Spaß damit…

Danke Last!

Christophe


----------



## berkel (13. Juni 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich bin vom Fahrverhalten sehr begeistert… das bike passt viel besser zu meiner (Aktiven) Fahrweise/style als das Quarterhorse.


Ich habe auch vom QH auf's FFWD gewechselt und war nach der ersten Ausfahrt sehr begeistert. Nach dem ich es jetzt auch auf meinem Referenz-Rumpeltrail getestet habe stell ich mir aber die Frage ob ich nicht das QH wieder aufbaue. Rumpeltrails machen MIR dann doch keinen Spaß auf einem HT und auf den weniger anspruchsvollen Trails bin ich auch mit dem QH gut klar gekommen. Dazu ist das QH schon deutlich verspielter, auch wenn ich das FFWD nicht träge finde. Auf einem bisher nur kurzen, aber knackigen Stolpertrail hatte ich mir auch mehr vom FFWD erhofft, aber da komme ich mit dem Fully doch besser zurecht. Also irgendwie habe ich gar keine richtige Verwendung für das FFWD ... hm


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. Juni 2016)

Ich komme bei meinem L in 29" auf 12.95kg 
Ok,hab aber auch keine hydr.Sattelstütze ...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vom QH auf's FFWD gewechselt und war nach der ersten Ausfahrt sehr begeistert. Nach dem ich es jetzt auch auf meinem Referenz-Rumpeltrail getestet habe stell ich mir aber die Frage ob ich nicht das QH wieder aufbaue. Rumpeltrails machen MIR dann doch keinen Spaß auf einem HT und auf den weniger anspruchsvollen Trails bin ich auch mit dem QH gut klar gekommen. Dazu ist das QH schon deutlich verspielter, auch wenn ich das FFWD nicht träge finde. Auf einem bisher nur kurzen, aber knackigen Stolpertrail hatte ich mir auch mehr vom FFWD erhofft, aber da komme ich mit dem Fully doch besser zurecht. Also irgendwie habe ich gar keine richtige Verwendung für das FFWD ... hm


 
Naja, dass dein Prime besser über Rumpelstellen geht - wer hätte etwas anderes erwartet?
Aber ein Hardtail kann man immer brauchen.
Ich sehe den Einsatz (neben Sonntagsgeradel) zwischen Rumpeltrail und Flowtrail; insbesondere im flowigen Drecktrail dürfte es brillieren.

Rumpeltrail ist mit meinem Trailster suboptimal, und Flowtrail mit meiner Fanes. Das FFw kann beides gleich schlecht/gut . Könnte man also zB in den Urlaub mitnehmen.

Aber dir mit Prime dürfte ich dann endgültig nicht hinterherkommen, das ist bei LP Trails oder sowas wie Cima Comer eh klar. Oben im Dreck rumbasteln, ja.


----------



## Grins3katze (13. Juni 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vom QH auf's FFWD gewechselt und war nach der ersten Ausfahrt sehr begeistert. Nach dem ich es jetzt auch auf meinem Referenz-Rumpeltrail getestet habe stell ich mir aber die Frage ob ich nicht das QH wieder aufbaue. Rumpeltrails machen MIR dann doch keinen Spaß auf einem HT und auf den weniger anspruchsvollen Trails bin ich auch mit dem QH gut klar gekommen. Dazu ist das QH schon deutlich verspielter, auch wenn ich das FFWD nicht träge finde. Auf einem bisher nur kurzen, aber knackigen Stolpertrail hatte ich mir auch mehr vom FFWD erhofft, aber da komme ich mit dem Fully doch besser zurecht. Also irgendwie habe ich gar keine richtige Verwendung für das FFWD ... hm




Rumpeltrails können schon anstrengt mit dem HT sein, das ist bei mir auch so… mein Fully ist ein 2015 Fritzz mit 180mm VR/HR.

Ich bin jetzt noch kein Stolperbike mit dem FFWD gefahren (da hab ich nichts vor der Tür) und fahr dann sowieso mit dem Fully in den Alpen… Ich glaube nicht das Stolperbiken super geeignet ist für den FFWD… einfach zu lang für Spitzkehren, Tretlager zu tief  und Lenkwinkel bissl zu flach, das mach das bike kippelig beim langsam fahren…

Mir ist das QH irgendwie zu nervös aber ja extrem verspielt… Wheelie, Manuals gehen mit dem QH super easy aber wenn es sehr steil berghoch geht muss ich mich schnell auf dem Vorbau legen sonst kippe ich nach hinten, irgendwie klar mit 416 kettenstreben…

Der Wechsel Fully-HT klappt bei mir viel besser mit dem FFWD…  vom Fully auf das QH hab ich immer eine Weile gebraucht um meine Marken wieder zu finden um richtig schnell fahren zu können…

VG, Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (13. Juni 2016)

Ich hab Heute vs Freitag 10mm Vorbau statt 30mm gefahren. Geht schon viel viel besser. Bin mir nur nicht so sicher obs an den 2cm höheren Lenker lag - oder weil kürzer.
Klar bergauf ist es kippeliger - aber da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran. Bergab bei engen Kurven hat es aber viel viel besser zusammengepasst. 

Aber ja - weder bergauf noch bergab schneller wie mein Trailfox. Allerdings ist das Trailfox einfach zu viel Bike für einfachere Trails - und mit dem Fastforward hab ich auf leichteren Trails einfach mehr Spaß. Und ich denke bergab der Speed kommt schon noch.
Klar ist - will man schnell sein brauchts definitiv Klickies. Mit Flats im rumpeligen Treten ist quasi unmöglich vs Fully. 



Darf aber wegen meinem kaputten Knie noch 2-3 Monate nicht mit Klickies fahren. Hab ja eigentlich eh noch Trailverbot für die nächsten 8 Wochen.... Ist halt strengere Regeln beim Stolperbiken - nicht Fuß darf nicht Boden berühren - sondern wenn der Fuß schnell den Boden berührt wars das wieder für ein paar Monate mit biken. Aber ohne biken den Quadriceps wieder aufbauen ist zu langweilig.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2016)

Nur Invaliden hier


----------



## RamonS (13. Juni 2016)

Nach dem rumgeärger mit den Billigschrauben am Rahmen hab ich heute auf Titanschrauben gewechselt, sieht schick aus & die qualitativ um Welten besser...
Die Senkkopfschrauben am leeren Flaschenhalter gingen mir sowieso auf die Eier


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das Trailfox einfach zu viel Bike für einfachere Trails - und mit dem Fastforward hab ich auf leichteren Trails einfach mehr Spaß.



So sehe ich das auch.
Statt die Herausforderung auf Trails durch höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu steigern, verzichte ich in Zukunft lieber öfter mal auf den gefederten Hinterbau


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Juni 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Habe auf der Dirt strecke oder auf Große 7-8 Meter lange Sprüngen richtig Spaß damit…


Respekt! Da gibts doch bestimmt Fotos oder sows von, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2016)

RamonS schrieb:


> Die Senkkopfschrauben am leeren Flaschenhalter gingen mir sowieso auf die Eier


Einfach VA Madenschrauben reindrehen und gut ist...sinde sogar unsichtbar.


----------



## Der Toni (14. Juni 2016)

Schrauben für die 6-Loch Bremsscheibenbefestigung passen auch sehr gut.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Juni 2016)

Laut dem neuesten Backer-Newsletter (Kickstarter) ist jetzt was für die Hinterachse in der Mache um das Rutschen zu verhindern.
Bin mal auf das finale Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## SKa-W (15. Juni 2016)

Naja, das finale Ergebnis gibt es ja bereits zu sehen. Laut Newsletter sind die Teile schon in der Produktion und in 4-5 Wochen besteht die Möglichkeit die Dinger käuflich zu erwerben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebingerl (15. Juni 2016)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Naja, das finale Ergebnis gibt es ja bereits zu sehen. Laut Newsletter sind die Teile schon in der Produktion und in 4-5 Wochen besteht die Möglichkeit die Dinger käuflich zu erwerben...


Käuflich zu erwerben ist allerdings ne Frechheit. Den Rahmen kann man nur mit handverlesenen Teilen fahren scheinbar. Ich scheue mich immer noch das Ding aufzubauen...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Juni 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Käuflich zu erwerben ist allerdings ne Frechheit. Den Rahmen kann man nur mit handverlesenen Teilen fahren scheinbar. Ich scheue mich immer noch das Ding aufzubauen...



Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle einen Verkauf überlegen.


----------



## a_k52 (15. Juni 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Ich scheue mich immer noch das Ding aufzubauen...


Mach dich locker 

Ich habs letztes Wochenende auch endlich geschafft meins aufzubauen und es ging sowas von easy! Tretlager war einwandfrei, Steuersatz ist auch ganz normal reinge'flutscht', Hinterrad hält (trotz Hope-Nabe) so wie es soll und die MT7 konnte ich auch ohne Probleme montieren hinten (oder zickt nur die MT5? Wobei ich ja dachte die Sättel sind gleich...).
Nur die MoveLoc hab ich noch nicht verbaut, das mach ich wenn ich dieses WoE die Züge noch kürze und anständig verlege. Aber die normale Stütze die aktuell drin ist klemmt astrein.

Vielleicht liefs ja auch nur so problemlos weils mein erstes Bike ist das ich komplett selber aufgebaut hab und ich mich garnicht gekümmert hab um so manche Probleme


----------



## Grins3katze (15. Juni 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Ich scheue mich immer noch das Ding aufzubauen...



Hey alles mit der Ruhe.... Da schließe ich mich auch an.... Für mich war bisher mein easiest Einbau ever... alles hat gepasst, es war in 2 Abend erledigt und nun funkt es Komplet sorgenfrei... ich hab null Problemen mit dem bike... Bin vom Handling und Fahrverhalten richtig begeistert...
- DT Swiss Naben + Flow Ex Felgen
- Shimano XT Schalung + Bremsen
-  Reverb 170 stütze
- Syntace Vorbau + Lenker
- Steuersatz: Cane Creek bei Last mitbestellt...

LG - Christophe

PS: @schulte69 sobald ich coole Bilder davon mit dem FFWD habe poste ich sie hier


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Juni 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Käuflich zu erwerben ist allerdings ne Frechheit.


In dem Newsletter steht was von "available" also "verfügbar" und bisher NICHTS von "käuflich" erwerblich. Bevor man Infos verbreitet, sollte man vielleicht erstmal vernünftig recherchieren ;-)


Grins3katze schrieb:


> PS: @schulte69 sobald ich coole Bilder davon mit dem FFWD habe poste ich sie hier



 dann sieht man hier wenigstens mal Bilder von bewegten Rädern und nicht nur aus der Vitrine ;-) Viel Spaß weiterhin auf dem FFWD!


----------



## Ebingerl (15. Juni 2016)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Mach dich locker



Ich hab keine Angst davor das Ding aufzubauen! Es nervt mich eher, wie Last mit der ganzen Sache umgeht. Die Antworten von Last, die ich bis jetzt bekommen habe, waren für mich nicht zufriedenstellend. Das können andere deutsche kleine Hersteller besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (15. Juni 2016)

Aber wenn du nicht mit dem Aufbau anfängst diskutierst du doch mit Last über ungelegte Eier...wie sollen die Dir Problemlösungen zu Problemen liefern die eventuell auftreten könnten?


----------



## Ebingerl (15. Juni 2016)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du nicht mit dem Aufbau anfängst diskutierst du doch mit Last über ungelegte Eier...wie sollen die Dir Problemlösungen zu Problemen liefern die eventuell auftreten könnten?



Wenn die Maße derartig von der Toleranz abweichen, Lack abplatzt, Gewinde nicht sauber gefertigt sind oder nur ausgewählte Naben passen, dann diskutiere ich nicht über ungelegte Eier...


----------



## a_k52 (15. Juni 2016)

Ansichtssache. Ich mag auch garnicht abstreiten daß es hie und da zu Schwierigkeiten kommen kann bzw. gekommen ist.
Aber hätte ich mich von den hier von verschiedenen Usern angesprochenen Problemen davon abhalten lassen das Rad zu montieren läge es heute noch in Einzelteilen daheim und ich würd evtl. ebenso wie du mit Last diskutieren.
So erfreue ich mich an meinem Bike und geh einfach fahren...wären bei der Montage _konkrete_ Probleme aufgetreten hätte man immer noch klären können


----------



## Seppl- (15. Juni 2016)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Wenn die Maße derartig von der Toleranz abweichen, Lack abplatzt, Gewinde nicht sauber gefertigt sind oder nur ausgewählte Naben passen, dann diskutiere ich nicht über ungelegte Eier...


Hobey, schick es zurück und Jammer hier nicht rum. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Seppl- (15. Juni 2016)

Btw. Neue Pedale ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2016)

^^BOOOH  einz der besten


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2016)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Mach dich locker
> 
> Ich habs letztes Wochenende auch endlich geschafft meins aufzubauen und es ging sowas von easy! Tretlager war einwandfrei, Steuersatz ist auch ganz normal reinge'flutscht', Hinterrad hält (trotz Hope-Nabe) so wie es soll und die MT7 konnte ich auch ohne Probleme montieren hinten (oder zickt nur die MT5? Wobei ich ja dachte die Sättel sind gleich...).
> Nur die *MoveLoc* hab ich noch nicht verbaut, das mach ich wenn ich dieses WoE die Züge noch kürze und anständig verlege. Aber die normale Stütze die aktuell drin ist klemmt astrein.
> ...



Ich habe arge Zweifel, ob Du von einem echten Bike oder einem Fantasiegespinst schreibst. Aufbau mit MoveLoc, ha  ha  ha


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hobey, schick es zurück und Jammer hier nicht rum.


Oder es vom *FACHMANN* aufbauen lassen


----------



## a_k52 (15. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aufbau mit MoveLoc, ha  ha  ha



Kam hier raus und kommt ins FFWD rein


----------



## Seppl- (15. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Oder es vom *FACHMANN* aufbauen lassen


Wer sein Bike nicht selbst aufbauen kann und kleine Probleme wie es beim Last Rahmen gibt, lösen kann, der darf es auch nicht fahren  

Jaja böse sorry ;-) hatte Nachtdienst

Btw. Shirt sind da, danke für die Aufkleber! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hobey, schick es zurück und Jammer hier nicht rum.
> 
> 
> Tapatalk via IPhone


Das hat nix mit rumjammern zu tun. Dazu ist das Forum da, daß auch Kritik geübt wird. Friede Freude Eierkuchen gibbet aufm Kindergeburtstach.


----------



## Seppl- (15. Juni 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit rumjammern zu tun. Dazu ist das Forum da, daß auch Kritik geübt wird. Friede Freude Eierkuchen gibbet aufm Kindergeburtstach.



Ich mag kindergeburtstag, geht bei meinem Sohn immer übel ab, insofern hinkt der Vergleich ;-)

Btw. Alles gut, manchmal muss man ne pro und kontra Liste schreiben, abwägen und dann sich entscheiden. 

N Rahmen zu haben und nicht aufzubauen weil man sich ärgert, unnötig....


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Grins3katze (15. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aufbau mit MoveLoc, ha  ha  ha



Ich hab das Gefühl dass dieses Jahr wieder welche zum kaufen geben wird... Ich brauch unbedingt eine 2. davon... nach 2 Jahre fahren kann ich bestätigen... die Stütze hält was aus...


----------



## Grins3katze (15. Juni 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit rumjammern zu tun. Dazu ist das Forum da, daß auch Kritik geübt wird. Friede Freude Eierkuchen gibbet aufm Kindergeburtstach.



Klar aber rumjammern noch bevor man angefangen hat ist doch sinnlos...


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich mag kindergeburtstag, geht bei meinem Sohn immer übel ab, insofern hinkt der Vergleich ;-)
> 
> Btw. Alles gut, manchmal muss man ne pro und kontra Kiste schreiben, abwägen und dann sich entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme langsam den Eindruck, ich sollte auch mehr Bier trinken. Deine Haltung gefällt mir


----------



## Seppl- (15. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich bekomme langsam den Eindruck, ich sollte auch mehr Bier trinken. Deine Haltung gefällt mir


Mit mehr Bier Is mehr besser ;-) bis der nächste morgen kommt  haha 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Biost0ne (15. Juni 2016)

Meins kommt auch bald  also der aufbau ist bald fertig


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Juni 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> Meins kommt auch bald  also der aufbau ist bald fertig


Na los jetzt ....


----------



## Felger (15. Juni 2016)

Also bis auf ein paar Sattelstützen passt ja alles - und das wurde auch kommuniziert - zumindest über Kickstarter (die letzten Wochen). 

Bei den Naben muss man hald aufpassen, dass die Nase nicht über 5mm lang ist - wurde aber mittlerweile auch so kommunizert. Hier wird auch noch an einer anderen Lösung gearbeitet. Ist denke ich auch blöd gelaufen

Und das Lasurlack empfindlich ist - das ist Schade aber nicht neu. Ist aber auch nicht schlimmer als bei anderen.

Man hört schon - ich bin zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (15. Juni 2016)

Zu den Naben nochmal. Betroffen ist bei den Hope Naben nur der Aufsteckadapter/Hülse für die Schnellspannachse. An der eigentlichen Nabe wird nichts herum gefeilt, nur das 10€ Austauschteil ein wenig angepasst. 

Bilder.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2016)

^^ich glaube der aufkl. passt zum rad


----------



## -Wally- (16. Juni 2016)

Hmm...schon komisch, irgendwie ist jedes Fastforward hier im Thread oder auch drüben im Bilderthread so sauber! Wie  macht ihr das?
Kurz nach dem Aufbau wars bei mir erstmal ordentlich staubig und mittlerweile ordentlich verschlammt...und soviel bin ich damit leider auch nocht garnicht gefahren, daher kam ich noch immer nicht dazu mal fotos von dem schwarzen Riesengerät zu machen.

Krass finde ich derzeit aber wirklich wie geschmeidig und flott man das Teil mit einem gescheit dämpfenden Hinterreifen fahren kann! Wahnsinn! 
Ich hab derzeit hinten einen 29 x 2,4er Ardent Exo drauf und das derzeit noch nichtmal tubeless, sondern mit einem 26"er Schlauch obwohl ich nie wieder Schläuche fahren wollte...Hatte aus Vorsicht anfangs gut zwei Bar oder vielleicht sogar etwas mehr drin, das war übel...auf dem Radweg aber ziemlich flott. Jetzt ordentlich Druck abgelassen, gerade soviel Luft drin gelassen, dass die Pelle in flotten Kurven stabil bleibt. Damit zeigt das Bike jetzt ein Fahrverhalten, welches ich soo nicht erwartet hätte. Hatte zu Beginn auch tierisch Schiss vor Durchschlägen und dachte, dass ich mit dem Schlauchaufbau nicht weit komme, aber von wegen...so richtig geknallt hats hinten bislang nicht. 
Kann es sein, dass in Bezug auf Eigendämpfung so ein 29"er Laufrad doch noch deutlich mehr Reserven bietet als man es von 26" her kennt? (Das FFWD ist mein erster 29er.)  

Probleme mit der Sattelstütze oder dem Hinterrad hab ich weiterhin keine, der schwarze Anstrich wirkt auch ziemlich robust. 
Achso, Stichwort Probleme: Weiß jemand wo ich einen für meine FunWorks Nabe passenden Stahlfreilauf herbekomme? Meine alte selbst gebastelte Sram 10Gang 11-41 Kassette musste ich nach zwei Touren schon zärtlich mit dem Gummihammer vom Freilauf lösen, danach ordentlich entgraten, damit die 11 Gang Sram Nx Kassette drauf passte. 
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie gut diese auf Dauer dem Freilauf bekommt.


----------



## Seppl- (16. Juni 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hmm...schon komisch, irgendwie ist jedes Fastforward hier im Thread oder auch drüben im Bilderthread so sauber! Wie  macht ihr das?


meins hat heute Schmodder gesehen 

Sauber wird es nach dem Putzen


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Juni 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich einen für meine FunWorks Nabe passenden Stahlfreilauf herbekomme? Meine alte selbst gebastelte Sram 10Gang 11-41 Kassette musste ich nach zwei Touren schon zärtlich mit dem Gummihammer vom Freilauf lösen, danach ordentlich entgraten, damit die 11 Gang Sram Nx Kassette drauf passte.
> Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie gut diese auf Dauer dem Freilauf bekommt.


Kann gut sein dass das ein Novatech Freilauf ist... und da kriegt man bei superstarcomponents.com Ersatz... musst du vorher hald etwas recherchieren... sonst bestimmt bei Actionsports oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Kann gut sein dass das ein Novatech Freilauf ist... und da kriegt man bei superstarcomponents.com Ersatz... musst du vorher hald etwas recherchieren... sonst bestimmt bei Actionsports oder?


 
Funworks ist idR Chosen. Da gibt es IMHO nur bei ganz einfachen Modellen Stahlfreiläufe - im Zweifel mal bei AS anfragen.
Sonst ein Stück Speiche an der breiten Fase eindremeln ...

@ B+ Fahrer: wieviel Druck in den Hinterreifen? 1bar oder mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (17. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ B+ Fahrer: wieviel Druck in den Hinterreifen? 1bar oder mehr?



Ich fahr um die 1,5 
hab aber auch fahrfertig 115 kg


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2016)

Ok Danke, werd morgen mal testen, heute regnet es zu arg - als Ausgangspunkt erstmal brauchbar (k.A. was ich fahrfertig wiege , netto sinds 92kg).
Weniger Druck geht ja immer. Will ja nicht dauernd rumpumpen.


----------



## Seppl- (17. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok Danke, werd morgen mal testen, heute regnet es zu arg - als Ausgangspunkt erstmal brauchbar (k.A. was ich fahrfertig wiege , netto sinds 92kg).
> Weniger Druck geht ja immer. Will ja nicht dauernd rumpumpen.


So isses! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hmm...schon komisch, irgendwie ist jedes Fastforward hier im Thread oder auch drüben im Bilderthread so sauber! Wie  macht ihr das?


Hmm...schon komisch, irgendwie immer wieder solche dämliche Fragen ! ! ! 
meinst du bist ein besserer Fahrer (oder fährst mehr als alle andren) wenn dein Rad dreckig ist ?


----------



## Seppl- (17. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok Danke, werd morgen mal testen, heute regnet es zu arg - als Ausgangspunkt erstmal brauchbar (k.A. was ich fahrfertig wiege , netto sinds 92kg).
> Weniger Druck geht ja immer. Will ja nicht dauernd rumpumpen.


btw, fährst mit Procore oder ohne ? davon würde ich den Druck natürlich auch nochmal abhängig machen.


----------



## Brook (17. Juni 2016)

Wo bleiben ein paar echt SPRUNGBILDER ... will sehen in welchem Aufbau hier was für Drops, Gaps und Doubles möglich sind???


----------



## danchoize (17. Juni 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Wo bleiben ein paar echt SPRUNGBILDER ... will sehen in welchem Aufbau hier was für Drops, Gaps und Doubles möglich sind???


Du zuerst!


----------



## SKa-W (17. Juni 2016)

So. Ich kann auch mal wieder etwas beisteuern.

Mitlerweile hab ich meine Laufräder und einige Teile zusammen, etz kann ich endlich mit den neuen Ausfallenden anfangen.


Ausgelegt auf ne Reverse 10mm Schnellspanner Steckachse und beidseitig voll abgestützt und über das Rädchen verstellbar.

Das originale Schaltauge hab ich vermessen und nachkonstruiert, mit ein paar Anpassungen.

Die Konstruktion und Fräsprogramme stehen, nächste Woche werd ich mal testweise ein paar Fräsen.


----------



## Der Toni (17. Juni 2016)

Super 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ..... so sauber!....


 
Kurz mal zwischen zwei Schauern:







Detail - 

 wem fällt es auf..?

Druck im Hinterrad jetzt 1.4bar, weniger hätte es mit bouncen angefangen. Procore 6bar.
Unterschied zum 29er Hinterrad (DHR2.3, Amride, 32 CX-ray) ist neben dem höheren Rollwiderstand und Gewicht (+350gr) die deutlich spürbare höhere Steifigkeit ohne bretthart zu wirken. Das liegt aber sicher eher an Felge und Speichen (Race).
Von mehr Komfort oder mehr Grip oder besserem Kurvenverhalten konnte ich auf den flachen schmierigen Trails nichts spüren.

Allerdings merke ich die höhere Front positiv  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (17. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kurz mal zwischen zwei Schauern:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 503835
> ...


Sag es jetzt sofort! Ich werde verrückt wenn ich noch länger hinstarre und mir nix auffällt  haha

Geht's ums hr und die zwei Ventile ? Oder wirkt das nur so und ich spinn mir das ein ? 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2016)

Nein, das Spezialausfallendenverstellerdingens handgeschnitzt von Last.
Das hält.


----------



## Seppl- (17. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, das Spezialausfallendenverstellerdingens handgeschnitzt von Last.
> Das hält.


Och ich will auch handgeschnitztes haben... Menno


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2016)

Ja, hab nur leider rechts das Rädchen zu arg geloctitet, jetzt ist es arg tight und lässt sich nur noch mit Hammer und Meissel und Fön verdrehen  ..da nutzt mir das linke recht wenig.
Aber es hält und sieht nicht so hässlich wie ein Schnellspanner aus. Hätten sie mal gleich so verkaufen sollen, statt mit dem losen linken Versteller.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2016)

Kommt ja. Entscheidend ist doch, dass sie reagiert haben.


----------



## Seppl- (17. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kommt ja. Entscheidend ist doch, dass sie reagiert haben.


Ja voll, ich hab kein Stress  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Juni 2016)

Bischen Dreck und Bewegung nachgereicht. Nichts großes, da feheln die Bilder. Hier sind wurzelige Anfahrt und Ausfahrt/trail eher das schwierige.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2016)

Hab meins mit B+ hinten grad am Rabenberg gescheucht, passt. 
Genau die richtige Menge Bike dafür. Geht besser als Fanes und Trailster. Ist ja nur wenig rumplig dort.


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Juni 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Super
> 
> *von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet*



   
... sehr geil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Bischen Dreck und Bewegung nachgereicht. Nichts großes, da feheln die Bilder. Hier sind wurzelige Anfahrt und Ausfahrt/trail eher das schwierige.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 504484 Anhang anzeigen 504485


Ü30?


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Juni 2016)

Jaa, im schönen Deister. Der Ladies geht mit dem ffw auch wunderbar, sollte nur die Landungen gut treffen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2016)

Witziger Zufall, denn ich bin da gerade eben noch runter. Und da die Sprünge ja teilweise neu geshapt sind, habe ich mir den eben noch, samt ziemlich weniger frischer Abdrücke angesehen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Juni 2016)

Richtig, den oberen Teil haben wir erst Dienstag und Donnerstag hübsch gemacht. Wenn ihr nochmal da seid gib bescheid, z.b. paar neue fluffige Singletrails im Westen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2016)

Na da sage ich doch mal herzlichen Dank an euch für die grandiose Arbeit und mit die besten Trails die ich so kenne. Auf das Angebot komme ich doch gern zurück.
Falls du mal im Bergischen Land unterwegs sein möchtest, melde dich einfach.

Gruss


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juni 2016)

Doppelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (20. Juni 2016)

Empfehlung für schönen, leichten, günstigen Vorbau


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2016)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-27/vorbau


----------



## rzOne20 (20. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Empfehlung für schönen, leichten, günstigen Vorbau


ON OFF Stoic FG30


----------



## danchoize (20. Juni 2016)

So... Das FFWD hat mich meinen ersten Bikepark-Besuch heil überstehen lassen. 
Sowie die extrem rumpeligen Trails vom Harz am Vortag. 
Auf jeden Fall meine eigene Grenze wieder nach oben erweitert (ist trotzdem noch ne Menge Luft ... )
Super wars, danke @hasardeur und @Zelle und die anderen Jungs fürs mitnehmen und kümmern.

Edit: St.Andreasberg wars..


----------



## felixh. (20. Juni 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ON OFF Stoic FG30


In 30mm sicher der beste (IMHO höhere Qualität wie Syntace Mega Force 2 und vom Gewicht ohne Schrauben auch leichter). In 45mm gäbe es den Funn Funduro - den bekommt man ab 40€, ist also sehr sehr günstig (aber gleichzeitig mit 123g (Stahlschrauben wie auch der On Off) sehr leicht und locker stabil genug). Für den Stoic zahlt man mit Versand dann ja doch immer 70€ oder etwas mehr.


----------



## Felger (20. Juni 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ON OFF Stoic FG30


Den hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Schön! Aber fast einen ticken teure. Da muss ich mich irgendwie selber austricksen ;-) 


felixh. schrieb:


> In 30mm sicher der beste (IMHO höhere Qualität wie Syntace Mega Force 2 und vom Gewicht ohne Schrauben auch leichter). In 45mm gäbe es den Funn Funduro - den bekommt man ab 40€, ist also sehr sehr günstig (aber gleichzeitig mit 123g (Stahlschrauben wie auch der On Off) sehr leicht und locker stabil genug). Für den Stoic zahlt man mit Versand dann ja doch immer 70€ oder etwas mehr.


30 oder 35 wollte ich. 50 habe ich gerade 
Den spank spike habe ich noch im Blick. Was tummelt sich da noch? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felger (20. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-27/vorbau


Mit Filter für Klemmungen und Länge warst i. O. 
Aber Danke für den Hinweis 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seppl- (20. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Den hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Schön! Aber fast einen ticken teure. Da muss ich mich irgendwie selber austricksen ;-)
> 
> 30 oder 35 wollte ich. 50 habe ich gerade
> Den spank spike habe ich noch im Blick. Was tummelt sich da noch?
> ...


Günstig ist natürlich auch der Truvativ Hussefelt in 40mm  

ich fahr auch den Spank, für den Preis völlig ok und ich mag das Design.


----------



## mawe (20. Juni 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> @mawe : Wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner Reifenkombi? Durchschläge? Arg rumgerutscht hinten?


Update: Ich habe die Kombi DHF/SS mit dem FF am WE in der Pfalz (durchleuchtet, teilweise leicht schwammiger Waldboden) und in Stromberg (Matsch) gefahren.

Der SS hinten hat sich insofern weiterhin unauffällig verhalten, als das ich vor allem mit dem zugesetzten bzw. schwimmenden DHF vorn zu kämpfen hatte.
Ich glaube, dass ich hinten auch mit einem DHR ö.ä. keinen Unterschied bemerkt hätte.
Vorn hätte ich gern einen Shorty gehabt.

Durchschläge habe ich häufiger, wenn ich bei einem Druck von ca. 1,6 Bar aus ca. 1 bis 1,5m im Flat lande oder mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in ein Stein- oder Wurzelfeld gerate.


----------



## Scamid (21. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Do it! Einfacher is n neuen Job suchen ;-)
> 
> So jetzt mal n Bild vom rollen heute.
> 
> ...




Hey, (sorry for my english)

Great looking bike! 
It's the second time a see a orange reverb head. May i know where you got it or what brand it is?
Here is my FFWD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (21. Juni 2016)

Scamid schrieb:


> Hey, (sorry for my english)
> 
> Great looking bike!
> It's the second time a see a orange reverb head. May i know where you got it or what brand it is?
> Here is my FFWD


Hey n1 bike! We wrote at the hardtail Attitude side at Facebook ?  

The orange Parts  are custom elox from @Mad-Line a User from mtb-News 

Cheers Seppl 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Scamid (21. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hey n1 bike! We wrote at the hardtail Attitude side at Facebook ?
> 
> The orange Parts  are custom elox from @Mad-Line a User from mtb-News
> 
> ...




Ah yes i remember!
I saw another orange reverb head on a bike on pinkbike thats why i thought some company made them. 
Nice looking Commencal aswell. Lol i ride one to. Meta V4, http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb12808487/p5pb12808487.jpg


----------



## Seppl- (21. Juni 2016)

Scamid schrieb:


> Ah yes i remember!
> I saw another orange reverb head on a bike on pinkbike thats why i thought some company made them.
> Nice looking Commencal aswell. Lol i ride one to. Meta V4, http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb12808487/p5pb12808487.jpg


Thanks, the Meta is sold  For it i buy the Fast Forward.


----------



## Brook (21. Juni 2016)

Leute, hat noch jemand schlechte Erahrungen mit seinen "modifizierten" ACTIONSPORT Laufrädern? Meine fühlen sich einfach super weich an, knacken im Wiegetritt und bei harten Antritten .... sollte doch eigentlich steifer & stabiler werden durch den 6mm Versatz. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen???


----------



## danchoize (21. Juni 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Leute, hat noch jemand schlechte Erahrungen mit seinen "modifizierten" ACTIONSPORT Laufrädern? Meine fühlen sich einfach super weich an, knacken im Wiegetritt und bei harten Antritten .... sollte doch eigentlich steifer & stabiler werden durch den 6mm Versatz. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen???


Speichenspannung prüfen lassen ..


----------



## Felger (21. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Den hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Schön! Aber fast einen ticken teure. Da muss ich mich irgendwie selber austricksen ;-)
> 
> 30 oder 35 wollte ich. 50 habe ich gerade
> Den spank spike habe ich noch im Blick. Was tummelt sich da noch?
> ...



geht schon gut auseinander ... 18€
http://www.cycle-aix.de/Truvativ-Vorbau-Hussefelt-40-0deg-42height-318-1-1/8-BlastBlack





etwas schöner für 100% mehr  aber immern och 180g
http://www.alltricks.de/F-11938-pot..._holzfeller___31_8_mm_0_____schwarz#ectrans=1





Answer Atac AME 30 ist auch schön - auch schön breite Klemmung
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/answer-atac-ame-mtb-vorbau-/rp-prod129174





steht dem Stoic nicht in viel nach
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/vo...tml?gshop=DE&gclid=CPPR34qct80CFeUy0wodF_AHAQ





finde mittlerweile beide schöner als den Spike
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Spank/Spike-Race-31-8-Vorbau-p35431/





sonst noch was vergessen 

EDIT:

auch schön: TwinWorks - leider 80€
https://alutech-cycles.com/TwinWorks-CNC-Vorbau-mit-Stahlschrauben-35mm-5-schwarz







And the winner is 
https://r2-bike.com/SYNTACE-Vorbau-...goTlTF73qRoxe3FucfQdyq6iMusZ5rjE9FxoC95Xw_wcB






außerhalb der Wertung, da 40mm: Pro Koryak
https://www.bike-components.de/de/PRO/Koryak-31-8-Vorbau-Modell-2016-p47310/schwarz-40-mm-0--o24873/


----------



## darkJST (21. Juni 2016)

Syntace Megaforce...ca. 107 Gramm (30 mm) Aber der Preis ist echt gesalzen...

Naja, ich probier erstmal die vorhandenen (50, 60 mm) und danach schau ich mir deine Auswahl nochmal an


----------



## Seppl- (21. Juni 2016)

Prinzipiell Is es nur n Vorbau ey! Hauptsache fahren.... Hab oft den hussefelt aus Geldnot gekauft und bin dann dabei geblieben, man kann sich natürlich dumm und deppert kaufen ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## darkJST (21. Juni 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo 26er DA-Kettenblätter mit -3 mm Offset? Ich hab nur bis 28 Z gefunden. Ich schraub mir jetzt erstmal ein 26er an den Dreifachspider damit das Pferdchen endlich rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (21. Juni 2016)

Also ich bin mit 180cm am L und dem Onoff Stoic 10mm weiterhin recht zufrieden. Flatbar passt auch - nur blöd dass die Bremshebel voll am Oberrohr einschlagen. Das Oberrohr ist echt hoch vorne.

An die nur 15cm Absenkung der Sattelstütze hab ich mich inzwischen gut gewöhnt- aber für wirklich steile/technische Sachen (ab S4) wirds wohl definitiv mehr brauchen - sprich 20cm.

Heute im Schlamm und nassem Fels war mein DHR II 2.3 MaxxTerra hinten vs vorne Michelin Gum-X Wild Rock'R2 - komplett überfordert. Allerdings ist mein Rock'R2 auch gut gecutted und setzt sich dadurch weniger zu wie der DHRII. Werde wohl trotzdem hinten auf SemiSlick wechseln - denke mal den Michelin Wild Racer Enduro Rear 2.35 Gum-X. Halt etwas schwerer aber sehr gut gedämpft - und die Gummimischungen von Michelin taugen mir derzeit einfach doch deutlich mehr wie Maxxis. Am Hardtail brauchts doch einfach hinten einen Reifen der etwas dämpft und nicht Unmengen Druck braucht. Leider halt deutlich teurer wie Maxxis Minion DHF SS MaxxTerra (der Dual wäre noch billiger - aber deutlich zu hartes Gummi)


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit 180cm am L und dem Onoff Stoic 10mm weiterhin recht zufrieden. Flatbar passt auch - nur blöd dass die Bremshebel voll am Oberrohr einschlagen. Das Oberrohr ist echt hoch vorne.
> 
> An die nur 15cm Absenkung der Sattelstütze hab ich mich inzwischen gut gewöhnt- aber für wirklich steile/technische Sachen (ab S4) wirds wohl definitiv mehr brauchen - sprich 20cm.
> 
> Heute im Schlamm und nassem Fels war mein DHR II 2.3 MaxxTerra hinten vs vorne Michelin Gum-X Wild Rock'R2 - komplett überfordert. Allerdings ist mein Rock'R2 auch gut gecutted und setzt sich dadurch weniger zu wie der DHRII. Werde wohl trotzdem hinten auf SemiSlick wechseln - denke mal den Michelin Wild Racer Enduro Rear 2.35 Gum-X. Halt etwas schwerer aber sehr gut gedämpft - und die Gummimischungen von Michelin taugen mir derzeit einfach doch deutlich mehr wie Maxxis. Am Hardtail brauchts doch einfach hinten einen Reifen der etwas dämpft und nicht Unmengen Druck braucht. Leider halt deutlich teurer wie Maxxis Minion DHF SS MaxxTerra (der Dual wäre noch billiger - aber deutlich zu hartes Gummi)



zeig doch mal nen bild vom gecutteten michelin


----------



## mzonq (22. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Answer Atac AME
> 
> sonst noch was vergessen



Den answer kann ich auch empfehlen. Schön verarbeitet u nicht sooo teuer.
Aber es iss wie Seppl sagt: Hauptsache radfahren!
Happy Trails!


----------



## Biost0ne (22. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> geht schon gut auseinander ... 18€
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/Truvativ-Vorbau-Hussefelt-40-0deg-42height-318-1-1/8-BlastBlack
> 
> 
> ...




Twinworks gibt es auch noch


----------



## rzOne20 (22. Juni 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> geht schon gut auseinander ... 18€
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/Truvativ-Vorbau-Hussefelt-40-0deg-42height-318-1-1/8-BlastBlack
> 
> 
> ...


 
Den Pro Koryak kannst dir als "günstige" Alternative noch ansehen. Hab ich gerade an einem Rad von nem Freund verbaut und der sieht sehr ähnlich wie mein Syntace aus. Ist aber kostenseitig bei 1/3 davon. Gewicht bei 110 g


----------



## LuckZero (22. Juni 2016)

Hi,

von Sram gibt es die X01/XX1 Kurbel als Boost Version. Ist diese Version nur mit anderen Kettenblättern bestückt?

Welcher Q Factor und welche Länge 170/175 ist für den Rahmen zu empfehlen.

Muss mich mal an den Rahmen machen...sonst verstaubt er in der Garage

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2016)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> von Sram gibt es die X01/XX1 Kurbel als Boost Version. Ist diese Version nur mit anderen Kettenblättern bestückt?
> 
> ...


Ja, ist nur KB bzw Spider. Ich hab ein ganz normales 30er von Absoluteblack an einer x9( Truvativ AKA), Carbon am Stahlbike ist doch albern. Das Tretlager finde ich nicht arg niedrig, bin bislang selten hängengeblieben, ob du dann 170er willst .


----------



## Seppl- (22. Juni 2016)

Grüße aus dem Wald <3












Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## felixh. (22. Juni 2016)

Klar gibt es Boost - aber bis 30T geht auf Sram Carbonkurbel locker ohne Boost. Evtl sogar noch 32? Da hat man eine klar bessere Kettenlinie wie mit Boost. 28T geht sogar noch problemlos auf 2fach Spider Non Boost am 64er!

Die X0 findet man ab 170€ neu - da machen 140€ für die X9/GX1400 irgendwie wenig Sinn. Dazu noch der Q-Factor von 168 vs 176mm der für Sram Carbon spricht. Ich glaub sogar beim Fastforward könnte man durch die schmalen Rohre sogar die X0 mit 156mm Q-Faktor verbauen (bitte ausprobieren vor kaufen - das wird wohl recht knapp).


Im Vergleich zum Trailfox ist das Tretlager ziemlich hoch. 175mm finde ich am Fastforward voll okay. Im Vergleich dazu hau ich etwa am Trailfox teils bergauf auf Forstraßen schon die Pedale bei Bodenwellen in den Boden rein. Da ginge das Fastforward auch noch gut 1cm tiefer (aber ich finde es passt so eh gut. Am Trailfox ist es mir mit 175mm Kurbel klar zu tief, selbst mit 170er und 13mm dicken Pedalen noch arg kritisch).


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2016)

*Seppl-
BITTE* ein schönes solo Bild vom Coal in den Last Coal Thread  

Kurze Frage wo gibt es das silberne Steuerrohr Logo ?


----------



## Seppl- (22. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *Seppl-
> BITTE* ein schönes solo Bild vom Coal in den Last Coal Thread
> 
> Kurze Frage wo gibt es das silberne Steuerrohr Logo ?


Das muss der Besitzer selbst machen der Vogel ;-)

Das batch haben sie doch im fastforward Thread bestellt, war für meins gedacht aber mir gefällt es am Raw Rahmen nicht, somit kam es ans coal. 

Ich geb es weiter das er n Foto machen soll. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## BrotherMo (22. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kurze Frage wo gibt es das silberne Steuerrohr Logo ?



die Teile (habe auch eines und es ist echt schön) wurden vom user @danchoize 
organisiert.
Auch hier nochmal Danke für die top Abwicklung!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> die Teile (habe auch eines und es ist echt schön) wurden vom user @danchoize
> organisiert.
> Auch hier nochmal Danke für die top Abwicklung!



Mo, danke für die Info 



Seppl- schrieb:


> der Vogel ;-)


Oh ja... 


mach du doch bitte das Foto , du hast doch immer ne Cam dabei.


----------



## Seppl- (22. Juni 2016)

Hab drüben doch schon eins gepostet ;-) aber ja Seins sollte mal anständig abgelichtet werden. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ebenfalls!
> 
> 
> Hier mal noch Fotos des Badge:
> ...



wie hast du die befestigt ? beidseitiges Klebeband ?


----------



## Seppl- (22. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie hast du die befestigt ? beidseitiges Klebeband ?


Überhaupt nicht, weil ich sein ff jetzt habe  haha

Am coal mit montageklebeband und Wärme haben sie es gemacht glaube ich. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> weil ich sein ff jetzt habe  haha



aaach... dem  imkreisdreher war das Fastforward auch zu schnell ?


----------



## Seppl- (22. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aaach... dem  imkreisdreher war das Fastforward auch zu schnell ?


Glaub nicht schnell genug 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Glaub nicht schnell genug
> 
> 
> Tapatalk via IPhone



Ich kann doch nicht fahren... mir war es zu schnell.


----------



## LuckZero (22. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Boost - aber bis 30T geht auf Sram Carbonkurbel locker ohne Boost. Evtl sogar noch 32? Da hat man eine klar bessere Kettenlinie wie mit Boost. 28T geht sogar noch problemlos auf 2fach Spider Non Boost am 64er!
> 
> Die X0 findet man ab 170€ neu - da machen 140€ für die X9/GX1400 irgendwie wenig Sinn. Dazu noch der Q-Factor von 168 vs 176mm der für Sram Carbon spricht. Ich glaub sogar beim Fastforward könnte man durch die schmalen Rohre sogar die X0 mit 156mm Q-Faktor verbauen (bitte ausprobieren vor kaufen - das wird wohl recht knapp).
> 
> ...



Hi Felix,

warum bekommt man mit der Standart Kurbel eine bessere Kettenlinie, Last schreibt doch man sollte versuchen eine Kettenlinie von 52mm zu erreichen. Da sollte Boost doch ideal sein.
32T werde ich schon fahren wollen, dass muss funktionieren. Ich habe ja keine Nordkette vor der Haustür

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2016)

Mir reicht hier 30-11 im Flachland.
Die ideale Kettenlinie liegt bei Ritzel 5 oder 6, wenn du das nach vorn überträgst, bist du bei ca 49mm. 
32er mit 6mm Offset kann sehr knapp werden, evtl schleifts.
30er geht sicher.


----------



## felixh. (22. Juni 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> zeig doch mal nen bild vom gecutteten michelin



Gut 35.000HM am Vorderrad gefahren - Magix Compound. Der am Fastforward war dreckiger - daher aus Keller vom Trailfox fotographiert. Der Rock'R2 vom Fastforward ist dazu auch schon runtergefahrener - da halt 35.000HM am Hinterrad. Ist aber noch locker 50-60K Höhenmeter fahrbar - da er jetzt am VR montiert ist - nochmal viel länger.










Und hier nochmal ein Bild von heute - da ich ja nicht wirklich richtig bergab fahren darf, gings statt per Gondel halt mit dem Bike auf die Seegrube rauf (1340HM - gut 2:15h)
Da ich das Fastforward meist ohne Rucksack fahre - ist der Ersatzschlauch angetaped. Pumpe muss ich mir halt dann noch ausleihen im Falle des Falles. Eine Flasche reicht hier knapp - mindestens alle 600-700HM finde man doch wo eine Trinkwasserstelle. Traumwetter heute endlich einmal. Aber ganz schön heiß. Deutlich über 30° im Tal.


----------



## felixh. (22. Juni 2016)

Ach ja - 28-10 reicht gut aus um bis so 35-40km/h auf Asphalt bergab zu treten. Mehr brauche ich nicht. Aber bergauf war 28-42 heute eindeutig zu wenig. Da fehlen mir gut 25% Leistung damit das ausreichen würde um etwa hier zu Seegrube raufzukommen. Bin dann zweimal sogar 15m zu Fuß gegangen - weil die Muskulatur zugemacht hat. Da bräuchte ich mit 28:42 gut 700HM/h Schnitt damit das vernünftig tretbar bleibt hier in Innsbruck. Und da rede ich von Forststraßen - Trails bergauf bräuchte noch leichter Übersetzung.

klar für 600-1000HM Touren ist das 28er noch völlig okay, aber je länger die Tour desto eher ist die kraft weg. Da brauchts einfach leichtere Gänge. 26 alleine mag ich eigentlich nur daher nicht - da man dann doch sehr oft Richtung 12-10er mit dem großen Sprung kommt. Wird wohl bei mir auf 2-fach mit 24-30 hinauslaufen. Ganz einfach damit ich bergauf einen Reservegang habe (26-42 würde mir im Prinzip ja fast immer reichen) - und man ja am 104er kein 28er montiert bekommt. Und ob 24-30 oder 26-30 ist egal. Am Hardtail erst recht genug Kapzität beim Schaltwerk.


----------



## Grins3katze (22. Juni 2016)

Nun mein Fastforward mit XT 11-fach, ich hab mir auch eine B+ Hinterrad gebaut...


----------



## felixh. (23. Juni 2016)

Die Pike schaut im XL mit dem B+ Reifen ja arg schmächtig aus. XM551 scheinbar die beliebteste Felge für Plusreifen derzeit - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juni 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Gut 35.000HM am Vorderrad gefahren - Magix Compound. Der am Fastforward war dreckiger - daher aus Keller vom Trailfox fotographiert. Der Rock'R2 vom Fastforward ist dazu auch schon runtergefahrener - da halt 35.000HM am Hinterrad. Ist aber noch locker 50-60K Höhenmeter fahrbar - da er jetzt am VR montiert ist - nochmal viel länger.



Und dadurch soll sich der Bremsgrip quasi verdoppeln?
Die Flanke läuft ja grundsätzlich schon schräg und spitz zu. Und das bisschen mehr an Freiraum zwischen jedem zweiten Stollenpaar soll so viel ausmachen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2016)

Alternativ fällt mir nur die P.O.G. x50 ein. Das Mehrgewicht spüre ich nicht, und tubeless geht sehr gut, das Felgenhorn ist schön profiliert.
Die Pike finde ich ganz schön harsch, im Vergleich zu FOX36 und Mattoc.


----------



## Felger (23. Juni 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Den Pro Koryak kannst dir als "günstige" Alternative noch ansehen. Hab ich gerade an einem Rad von nem Freund verbaut und der sieht sehr ähnlich wie mein Syntace aus. Ist aber kostenseitig bei 1/3 davon. Gewicht bei 110 g


gibts aber nur in 40, oder?



Biost0ne schrieb:


> Twinworks gibt es auch noch


ist mit aufgenommen - aber zu teuer 




so, ich habe noch eine neue Anforderung, da mein Gabel-Schaft sehr kurz ist: Welcher Vorbau hat die geringste Aufbauhöhe? Das ist leider nie mit angegeben


----------



## Seppl- (23. Juni 2016)

Der spank klemmt bei 35mm find ich schon recht wenig. Gibt noch n paar die mit weniger klar kommen. Da wird es aber wieder teurer 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Felger (23. Juni 2016)

sind die 35 gesamte Höhe oder Mindesteinsteckmaß?

Dann steigt der Spike wieder in der Gunst - war eigentlich gedanklich schon beim Answer. Von den Fotos her bauen die anderen auch alle höher. 

der Megaforce: Mindesteinstecktiefe (Schaft): 30 mm


----------



## Seppl- (23. Juni 2016)

Klemmhöhe auf Gabelschaft 35mm steht dort. Bisschen weniger sicher auch möglich. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (23. Juni 2016)

Onoff stoic fg 10 bzw fg 20.- jeweils 22mm mindesteinstecktiefe und 24mm Max.


----------



## felixh. (23. Juni 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Und dadurch soll sich der Bremsgrip quasi verdoppeln?
> Die Flanke läuft ja grundsätzlich schon schräg und spitz zu. Und das bisschen mehr an Freiraum zwischen jedem zweiten Stollenpaar soll so viel ausmachen.



Bei weichem Boden ja. Auf Hardpack natürlich egal


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Alternativ fällt mir nur die P.O.G. x50 ein. Das Mehrgewicht spüre ich nicht, und tubeless geht sehr gut, das Felgenhorn ist schön profiliert.
> Die Pike finde ich ganz schön harsch, im Vergleich zu FOX36 und Mattoc.



Zur aktuellen 36 kann ich nichts sagen, aber im Vergleich zur Mattoc? Das ist doch eher ein Prügeleisen, statt Bügeleisen. Mit welchem SAG fährst Du die Pike? Ich fahre meine (150 mm) mit 2 Token und ca. 20% SAG. Damit habe ich ausreichend Reserve, sie sackt nicht gleich bei jeder Bordsteinkante durch, ist aber noch gut sensibel. Es ist die Boost-Version, also MJ 2016.


----------



## felixh. (23. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube das liegt am Hardtail - gefühlt ging meine Fox 34 im Fully deutlich besser. 

Die Pike ohne AWK oder Coil ist wirklich nicht so toll.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zur aktuellen 36 kann ich nichts sagen, aber im Vergleich zur Mattoc? Das ist doch eher ein Prügeleisen, statt Bügeleisen. Mit welchem SAG fährst Du die Pike? Ich fahre meine (150 mm) mit 2 Token und ca. 20% SAG. Damit habe ich ausreichend Reserve, sie sackt nicht gleich bei jeder Bordsteinkante durch, ist aber noch gut sensibel. Es ist die Boost-Version, also MJ 2016.


RCT3 140mm, ein Token, nutzt den Federweg an 60cm Kanten gut aus, schlägt nie durch, versackt nicht, steht perfekt im Federweg - aber in Rabenberg taten mir die Hände weh.
Klar sind nur 140mm, und man muss immer auf dem Lenker Liegestütz machen, aber es blieben immer ca 3-4cm Federweg ungenutzt, was für mich auf zuviel Highspeeddruckstufe hindeutet (hatte alles dann komplett aufgedreht, aber iwie kein EInfluss auf Highspeed).
Kann natürlich sein, dass die Schläge vom Hinterbau auch durchkommen, aber trotzdem. Bin da schon mit den beiden anderen Gabeln (alte 180er Fox) gewesen, da hab ich garkeine Probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## Grins3katze (23. Juni 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Pike finde ich ganz schön harsch, im Vergleich zu FOX36 und Mattoc.



Ich fahre die Pike 2014 RC3 solo air (29/150mm) und finde sie noch ganz gut. Fahr auch 2 Token, sie versackt nicht, steht perfekt im Federweg... Durchschläge nur bei verfehlte Landung...  Zum vergleich hab ich eine Fox float 36 2015 im Fully (27.5 /180mm) ist nach geschätzten 200.000 tiefenmeter und 2 Service nicht mehr so feinfühlig wie die pike bei ähnliche Laufleistung, bietet aber ordentlich Reserven und schlägt nie durch... aber bei 180mm...

PS: Für Rabenberg (würde ich nicht mit dem HT fahren) hab ich der weichste setting überhaupt am bike...es gibt keine Sprünge, ohne ende kleine wurzeln und rumpelt schon ständig (Flowingen Ten ausgenommen) um man muss doch immer treten um schnell genug zu bleiben... da lohnt sich super weich zu fahren, bietet viel Komfort und Grip.

LG - Christophe


----------



## felixh. (23. Juni 2016)

Ich hab genau dasselbe Problem mit der Fox34 im Fastforward. Dagegen nicht wenn die im Fully verbaut ist. Ich glaub man muss einfach seine Fahrtechnik ans Hardtail anpassen. Im Fully hatte ich das Problem das die Fox34 wegsackte und mir zu wenig steif war. Im Fastforward fällt mir beides komischerweise nicht auf - dafür kommt mir vor dass die Gabel die Traktion nicht so gut halten kann (Im Fully war das die Stärke der 34) und den Federweg lange nicht so ausnützt wie sie sollte. 

Darf derzeit ja nur langsam fahren - nutze aber bei 30% Sag grad mal 55-60% des Federwegs aus, wobei ich so 60-70% Ausnützung erwarten würde.

Aber Pikes sind ja bekannt dafür große Toleranzen zu haben - bzw jede funktioniert anders. Aber so richtig einschätzen trauen würde ich mich das nur wenn ich die Gabel in einem Rahmen fahre wo ich weiß wie der funktioniert mit anderen Gabeln.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2016)

Mit 2 Token kann man weniger Druck fahren bei stärkerer Progression. Mit anderen Worten, mit einem Token könnte der Druck zu hoch sein und die Gabel bockiger werden. Allerdings steht sie dann höher im Federweg, da die Kennlinie gemäßigter ist. Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Die 150 mm empfinde ich übrigens als wirklich gut, auch mit 35 mm Vorbau.


----------



## BrotherMo (23. Juni 2016)

wievele Token sind eigentlich standard-mäßig in der Pike? (Hatte meine noch nicht auf....)


----------



## Seppl- (23. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> wievele Token sind eigentlich standard-mäßig in der Pike? (Hatte meine noch nicht auf....)


0


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (23. Juni 2016)

sicher??

bei meiner am fully war einer drin...: - /
daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das in der 29" auch einer drin ist...

muss das ding echt mal aufschrauben.


----------



## Seppl- (23. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> sicher??
> 
> bei meiner am fully war einer drin...: - /


Oh ehrlich, Hmm also bei meinen 2 war jeweils keiner drin. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## BrotherMo (23. Juni 2016)

Kann natürlich nicht sagen ob der Shop den eingebaut hat wegen dem Fahrergewicht...


----------



## BrotherMo (23. Juni 2016)

@Seppl- 
Gratuliere zum BDW


----------



## Seppl- (23. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Kann natürlich nicht sagen ob der Shop den eingebaut hat wegen dem Fahrergewicht...


Muss ja sagen, von der Boost Variante die ich jetzt habe, bin ich bisher begeistert. Ganz anders als die "normale" 650b


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Seppl- (23. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> @Seppl-
> Gratuliere zum BDW


Oh Is der Artikel raus ?

Hey danke dir, war selbst überrascht das sie meins genommen haben 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Grins3katze (23. Juni 2016)

Edit: Für die Boost weiß ich nicht genau.... aber sollte nicht anders sein als hier unten beschrieben....

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/10/rock-shox-pike-federkennlinie-anpassen-token/


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch Seppl. Und nicht immer so sehr in die Kurve legen, da fällt doch das Bier raus


----------



## Seppl- (23. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Seppl. Und nicht immer so sehr in die Kurve legen, da fällt doch das Bier raus


Danke!
Leider den Bierdosenhelm nicht gefunden auf die schnelle, sonst wär das Actionbild noch authentischer geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (23. Juni 2016)

Also in der 140 mm 29" sollten 2 Drin sein ab Werk? Korrekt?


----------



## Grins3katze (23. Juni 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Also in der 140 mm 29" sollten 2 Drin sein ab Werk? Korrekt?



ja 2 drin ab Werk und maximal passen 4 rein...


----------



## danchoize (23. Juni 2016)

Hab in meiner 29" Pike 140mm drei Tokens drin. 
Dafür musste ich ordentlich Luft ablassen um wieder auf 25-30% Sag zu kommen.. dadurch jetzt sehr fein ansprechend im unteren Federweg und ich nutze bis auf 3mm alles aus. 

Könnte an Steilstufen allerdings etwas höher im Federweg stehen .. mache also für Steile Sachen die Plattform rein.


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Juni 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Oh ehrlich, Hmm also bei meinen 2 war jeweils keiner drin.
> 
> 
> Tapatalk via IPhone


dochdoch, bei der Boost29er 150mm war einer vormontiert...


----------



## Seppl- (24. Juni 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> dochdoch, bei der Boost29er 150mm war einer vormontiert...


Glücklicher Weise hat das Bild für Aufklärung gesorgt 




Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Hab in meiner 29" Pike 140mm drei Tokens drin.
> Dafür musste ich ordentlich Luft ablassen



Das sollte man zum Tokenwechseln besser immer komplett tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (25. Juni 2016)

It's alive





To do:

Badge
Leitungen kürzen
Schutzfolie
tubeless
wiegen
Des is aber schon ein ziemlicher Bus...wenn ichs aufm HR durch den Keller schiebe muss ich aufpassen die Lampe oder die Heizungsrohre nicht von der Decke zu holen...mal sehen wie viele Spitzkehren hier rund um DD ich noch fahren kann und wie viele ich hüpfen muss^^


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> mal sehen wie viele Spitzkehren hier rund um DD ich noch fahren kann



Die bekannten Kehren oberhalb von Pillnitz sind kein Problem, das habe ich schon probiert


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2016)

Das mit dem Keller kenne ich, mein Keller ist nur 2m hoch, und der Flur 75cm breit, des ist echt eng mit dem XL.

Nach der Madeastenduro gestern bin ich weiterhin sehr angetan. Trotz dem engen Flatterbandgezirkel kam ich gefühlt schnell durch. Allerdings muss man echt aufpassen, so ein Hardtail grad mit B+ kickt ordentlich zurück an Kompressionen! Gut dass die Front so lang ist....

PS: die Pike passt doch so wie gehabt. Hatte 3-4 Durchschläge der Gabel, was angesichts von Strecke und Tempo ok geht.


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Juni 2016)

@Seppl- 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06/23/bike-der-woche-last-fastforward-2016-von-ibc-user-seppl/


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Juni 2016)

doppelt


----------



## Seppl- (27. Juni 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> @Seppl-
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06/23/bike-der-woche-last-fastforward-2016-von-ibc-user-seppl/



Danke dir  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. Juni 2016)

Bewegte Bilder, radfahren kommt ab der Hälfte.


----------



## Seppl- (29. Juni 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder, radfahren kommt ab der Hälfte.


Super gefahren! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## a_k52 (29. Juni 2016)

So, die ersten Ausfahrten haben wir hinter uns gebracht, macht definitiv Laune das Ding 
Aufgebaut hab ichs als normales 650B (Gabel lag noch rum ...) und werds wohl auch dabei belassen, taugt mir so.
ToDos:
- MoveLoc anschließen (bei der Demontage vom Vorgänger ist ein Schräubchen verloren gegangen, Ersatz ist unterwegs)
- Leitungen kürzen wenn Moveloc-Zug verbaut ist
- Spacer unter/über Vorbau noch weg
- anständiger Kettenstrebenschutz 

Ach ja, wie schon mal erwähnt: Sattelstütze: rutscht nicht. Hinterachse: hält trotz Hope-Nabe. Tretlager und Steuersatz: easy zu montieren.


----------



## Biost0ne (30. Juni 2016)

So mein Last is auch fertig  
Keine Probleme mit der Stütze und auch nicht mit den ausfallenden...
Nur das halt auch die Trinkflaschen Halterung etwas schief is...

Fotos gibt es heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (1. Juli 2016)

So, fertig und erste Ausfahrt gemacht:
Rennt prima, geiles Teil. Keine Probleme mit Stütze und Hinterbau, alles bombenfest.

Wer was über die Farbe sagen will, Feuer frei, hab ich mir schon einiges die letzten Tage gefallen lassen müssen 
Ral4000 is das nämlich nicht, aber das kläre ich mit Last, hat wohl der Beschichter vermasselt. 
Hergeben tu ich es auf keinen Fall wieder


----------



## felixh. (1. Juli 2016)

Ich finde die Farbe super. Hatte mal ein Bahnhofsradel in dem rosa und niemand an der Uni war bekannter wie ich .

Und fladern wollte es auch keiner.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Juli 2016)

Also ich finde es auch cool, egal was andere sagen. Dafür braucht man Eier und die hast du anscheinend! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Juli 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Ral4000 is das nämlich nicht, aber das kläre ich mit Last, *hat wohl der Beschichter vermasselt.*



Vielleicht war’s ja Absicht …


----------



## schlonser (2. Juli 2016)

Absicht? Von wem denn? Insgesamt sollte das lila sehr viel dunkler sein, damit das Orange besser knallt.
Aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren, wenn ich mich fürs umlackieren entscheide dann eh nicht jetzt sondern im Januar oder so.
Auf jeden Fall polarisierts


----------



## BrotherMo (2. Juli 2016)

Die Farbe ist geil..... Lassen...


----------



## Biost0ne (2. Juli 2016)

So meins is auch fertisch 

geht alles auch wunderbar ohne Boost kurbel  gewicht 13,6 kg


----------



## Kasinx (3. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Oberteil des IS41 Steuesatzes. Is ein Hope. Siehe Bilder. Die Steuersatzaufnahme scheint nicht tief genug zu sein. Toll, es bestätigt sich: ichhasse eigentlich integrierte Steuersätze. Hab auf die Schnelle keine Lösund für das Problem im Forum gefunden.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Juli 2016)

@Kasinx , mach mal ein Bild vom Lager, ausgebaut von der Seite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (3. Juli 2016)

@Kasinx
Der Hope passt nicht. Wurde weiter oben schon diskutiert. 

Der einzige Steuersatz der halbwegs passt ist der CaneCreek 40 oder 110


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Juli 2016)

Haha, es sollte IS41 und IS42 passen... Und es passt mehr schlecht als recht ein einziger von Cane Creek! Läuft bei Last...


----------



## BrotherMo (3. Juli 2016)

Das Last läuft echt genial......


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Juli 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> geht alles auch wunderbar ohne Boost kurbel  gewicht 13,6 kg



ja... sehr schön, aber schei55 Fotos


----------



## korbi42 (3. Juli 2016)

so schön und cool ich das Last Forward auch finde... ich verkaufs wieder.
Bei mir in den Bergen steig ich einfach lieber aufs Fully.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/802231-last-fast-forward-l-raw-29-enduro


----------



## Brook (3. Juli 2016)

Moin Freunde, habe heute mal wieder mit der PIKE etwas herum experimentiert ... heute mal mit 4 Luftpuffern. Fand Sie OHNE sehr viel sensibler und werde wohl wieder zurücktauschen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, wünsche es mir zu Beginn so soft wie möglich - dicht macht Sie dann ja dank Luft sowieso irgendwann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (3. Juli 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Moin Freunde, habe heute mal wieder mit der PIKE etwas herum experimentiert ... heute mal mit 4 Luftpuffern. Fand Sie OHNE sehr viel sensibler und werde wohl wieder zurücktauschen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, wünsche es mir zu Beginn so soft wie möglich - dicht macht Sie dann ja dank Luft sowieso irgendwann ;-)



Bin die 140mm Pike erst ohne Tokens gefahren, da ist sie mir trotz relativ hohem Druck dauernd durchgeschlagen. Habe dann auf zwei Stück erhöht, was schon besser war und jetzt noch mal auf drei und dafür den Druck noch mal etwas niedriger. Jetzt geht sie ganz ordentlich. Federweg nutze ich aus ohne das sie hart durchschlägt.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Juli 2016)

Brook schrieb:


> Moin Freunde, habe heute mal wieder mit der PIKE etwas herum experimentiert ... heute mal mit 4 Luftpuffern. Fand Sie OHNE sehr viel sensibler und werde wohl wieder zurücktauschen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, wünsche es mir zu Beginn so soft wie möglich - dicht macht Sie dann ja dank Luft sowieso irgendwann ;-)



Normalerweise kannst du mit mehr Token softer fahren, bei besserem Durchschlagsschutz (gleicher SAG vorrausgesetzt). Ich bin bei drei gelandet und vlcht 10% SAG - aber ich fahre nicht so gern einen Sessel, sonst hau ich das immer durch. Warum eine Gabel jeden Kiesel wegfedern soll, versteh ich nicht, was machst du wenn dann mal ein Steinfeld kommt? Oder ein Drop? Bei der Pike klingt das dann "Ping".


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juli 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Ral4000 is das nämlich nicht,



Bisschen blass für Ral 4000, Ral 4003 passt besser zum Bild


----------



## Kasinx (3. Juli 2016)

Danke, Jochen Fortsmann hat mir auch schon bestätigt, dass Hope nicht passt. Toll, wieder Geld herausgeworfen und in Orange gibt es den Cane Creek auch nicht. Integrierte Steuersätze sind Mist.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2016)

korbi42 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 508233 Anhang anzeigen 508234
> 
> so schön und cool ich das Last Forward auch finde... ich verkaufs wieder.
> Bei mir in den Bergen steig ich einfach lieber aufs Fully.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/802231-last-fast-forward-l-raw-29-enduro



Verstehe ich nicht. Ich war gerade eine Woche in Kärnten und bin aktuell am Reschensee. Obwohl ich Fanes und FFWD dabei habe, greife ich meist zum FFWD. Die Fanes nutze ich nur, wenn es mit Tempo rumpelt oder ein paar mehr Hüpfer warten. Man muss sich zwar schon an das andere Fahrverhalten anpassen, aber dann läuft es einfach.


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Haha, es sollte IS41 und IS42 passen... Und es passt mehr schlecht als recht ein einziger von Cane Creek! Läuft bei Last...





Kasinx schrieb:


> Danke, Jochen Fortsmann hat mir auch schon bestätigt, dass Hope nicht passt. Toll, wieder Geld herausgeworfen und in Orange gibt es den Cane Creek auch nicht. Integrierte Steuersätze sind Mist.



Ich finds ganz schön scheisse, das man erst so dicke Töne bezüglich der Kompatibilität spuckt
Und am Ende passt EIN EINZIGER STEUERSATZ.


----------



## korbi42 (3. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Ich war gerade eine Woche in Kärnten und bin aktuell am Reschensee. Obwohl ich Fanes und FFWD dabei habe, greife ich meist zum FFWD. Die Fanes nutze ich nur, wenn es mit Tempo rumpelt oder ein paar mehr Hüpfer warten. Man muss sich zwar schon an das andere Fahrverhalten anpassen, aber dann läuft es einfach.



bin bis vor ein paar jahren fast nur diverse AM & Enduro Stahlhardtails gefahren... kenn das Verhalten also eigtl.
was solll ich sagen - das Bike geht auch super! ist aber einfach ein Hardtail.
auf eher flowigen oder technisch langsamen! Stücken komm ich damit auch besser zurecht als mit meinem Enduro.
dort wo ich wohn bzw bike Bewegungsradius (schweiz!) ists aber halt meist rumpelig...

aber ich bin eben schon auch gern schnell  bergab unterwegs, und gern auch auf anspruchsvolleren Trails.
und da ists mit dem Last einfach ein gutes Stück anstrengender und letztlich auch langsamer.

wie du sagst - man muss sich anpassen. weil ich aber auch öfters Lifte benütze oder mit meinen "Bikepark/ Freeride/ Downhill" kollegen unterwegs bin...fällt mir danach das anpassen einfach schwer.

last but not least versuch ich mittlerweile, wirklich nur noch die Bikes zu besitzen die ich auch brauche...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. Juli 2016)

"Warum eine Gabel jeden Kiesel wegfedern soll, versteh ich nicht, was machst du wenn dann mal ein Steinfeld kommt? Oder ein Drop? Bei der Pike klingt das dann "Ping""

Ich habe so eine Gabel die das kann, zu Beginn sehr sensibel aber zum Durchschlagen bekommst die fast nie.... Von der Pike bin ich ziemlich   enttäuscht.


----------



## freetourer (3. Juli 2016)

Die Lösung lautet AWK


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2016)

korbi42 schrieb:


> bin bis vor ein paar jahren fast nur diverse AM & Enduro Stahlhardtails gefahren... kenn das Verhalten also eigtl.
> was solll ich sagen - das Bike geht auch super! ist aber einfach ein Hardtail.
> auf eher flowigen oder technisch langsamen! Stücken komm ich damit auch besser zurecht als mit meinem Enduro.
> dort wo ich wohn bzw bike Bewegungsradius (schweiz!) ists aber halt meist rumpelig...
> ...



Eben deshalb ist das FFWD die perfekte Ergänzung zu meiner Fanes. Wenn ich mehr kurbeln muss, spart das Last Körner. Wenn es schnell und rumplig wird oder im Park schlägt die Stunde der Fanes. Manchmal ist es auch nur schön, dieselbe Strecke mit beiden Bikes zu erleben.

Aber von Deinen normalen Revieren kann ich eh nur träumen oder im Urlaub etwas ausleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (3. Juli 2016)

Der hope passt technisch schon, spelfrei und die lager selber sind dicht. Der Spalt sieht etwas doof aus, fällt mir am Rad mitlerweile nichtmehr auf..  Also ein rein optisches Problemchen.  

Die Tokens sorgen für eine progressivere Kennlinie, wenn die Gabel dann dauerhaft in der Endprogression hängt gehen Schläge an die Hände weiter. Ich komm am Hardtail nur mit sehr straffer Gabel klar, wenig Sag viel Dämpfung.


----------



## schneller Emil (4. Juli 2016)

korbi42 schrieb:


> last but not least versuch ich mittlerweile, wirklich nur noch die Bikes zu besitzen die ich auch brauche...




Das geht nicht.... Ist eine unheilbare Krankheit.  Haben schon viele versucht und sind gescheitert....total sinnlos


----------



## Felger (4. Juli 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> So meins is auch fertisch



was sagst du zur Auron?


----------



## Biost0ne (4. Juli 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> was sagst du zur Auron?



Kann ich leider noch nix zu sagen... bin noch nicht im gelände gewesen...


----------



## mawe (4. Juli 2016)

Nochmal eine Frage zu ovalen Kettenblättern.
Im Thread finde ich diesbezüglich nur Postings mit "sollte" und "müsste" passen.

Meine Frage ist daher: Hat jemand ein Bionicon "B-Ring OVAL - BB30 / PF30" mit 30 Zähnen auf einer X1 Kurbel verbaut?
Passt die Kettenlinie und schaltet sich das sauber?

Was wäre die Alternative für 28T oder 30T oval auf der X1 Kurbel?


----------



## englbert (4. Juli 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zu ovalen Kettenblättern.
> Im Thread finde ich diesbezüglich nur Postings mit "sollte" und "müsste" passen.
> 
> Meine Frage ist daher: Hat jemand ein Bionicon "B-Ring OVAL - BB30 / PF30" mit 30 Zähnen auf einer X1 Kurbel verbaut?
> ...



Ich fahre des 28er; Kettenlinie bleibt sich nahezu gleich zu original SRAM Direct Mount aus dem Komplettpaket von Last.
Schaltet sauber. Hatte bei #2071 was dazu geschrieben.

Grüße


----------



## riotact (4. Juli 2016)

Hab auf meinem FFWD vom originalen 30t Blatt mit 3mm Offset aus dem Build-Kit von Last auf ein 28t SRAM GXP Blatt mit 6mm Offset gewechselt. Neben dem wesentlich angenehmeren Bergauftreten ergibt das meiner Ansicht nach eine deutlich sinnvollere Kettenlinie.


----------



## darkJST (4. Juli 2016)

Nach zwei Repräsentativen Touren erlaube ich mir auch mal ein Fazit...

Bergauf:

*Heilige Scheiße! *Was ich mit meinen zarten 193 cm auf sämtlichen 26ern immer rumhampeln musste damit das Vorderrad am Boden bleibt. Alles vorbei, auch garstig verblockte Trails gehen jetzt bergauf weitestgehend entspannt. Entsprechend war der Kommentar von @Falco als er folgendes Bild aufnahm: "Das sah sonst nicht so entspannt aus bei dir."







26/42 (entspricht am 29er von der Entfaltung her etwa 22/32 am 26er) reicht hochzu auch soweit, durch das viel entspanntere fahren brauch ich zumindest im Mittelgebirge kein 22/36er Equivalent. Das 10er Ritzel reicht in der Ebene locker für 30 km/h...passt auch. Irgendwann trotzdem 11fach mit nem 10er Ritzel...für die "flachen" Touren hier

Bergab:
*Geiiiiiiiiiiel*In sämtlichen Spitzkehren der hiesigen Borsbergtour hatte ich nicht das verlangen das HR versetzen zu müssen, das sah mit dem 26er Slide anders aus. Sonst habe ich auch immer das Bedürfnis die Sattelstütze weiter runter zu machen als die Reverb 125 es herbigt, das war mit dem FFWD bisher nur an ganz wenigen Ecken der Fall. Auf einem gewissen arg garstig verblockten S3-Bachbetttrail (@sbradl ) bin ich so viel gefahren wie noch nie. Weniger Überschlagsgefühle, damit sind viel größere Stufen machbar. Auch auf dem Singletrek pod Smrkem lief die Bude viel besser als meine 26er Mal sehen obs nächste Woche im Zittauer Gebirge noch weitere Erkenntnisse gibt.

Actionbilder werden nachgeliefert sobald verfügbar

Standbilder:


----------



## LuckZero (5. Juli 2016)

Hi,
mal wieder ne Frage;-) Die RS Reverb gibt's jetzt ja in 170mm. Braucht es sowas auch für kürzere Menschen 174cm, oder komme ich gut mit 150mm aus? 
Welche Bremse ist zu empfehlen? Shimano fällt weg, möchte ich nicht mit Sram mischen. Zu teuer soll sie allerdings auch nicht sein.

Danke für die Tips

Prost(b) 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. Juli 2016)

Reverb: Kommt darauf an, wieviel Platz Du hast.

Bremse: Shimano Saint/Zee oder Magura MT5. Alle anderen Bremsen mit richtig Power sind zu teuer. Habe heute gut 4.000 technische Tiefenmeter (S2-S3) mit der Guide RS hinter mich gebracht und musste bei der letzten Abfahrt ab und an Pause machen und die Hände ausschütteln. Das Fading der RS ist heftig.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juli 2016)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Die RS Reverb gibt's jetzt ja in 170mm. Braucht es sowas auch für kürzere Menschen 174cm, oder komme ich gut mit 150mm aus?



Ich (176cm) komme mit 150mm locker aus. Die 170er würde aber bei mir und einem M-Rahmen auch passen, vielleicht sogar 200 (Moveloc).


----------



## mawe (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo riotact,



riotact schrieb:


> Hab auf meinem FFWD vom originalen 30t Blatt mit 3mm Offset aus dem Build-Kit von Last auf ein 28t SRAM GXP Blatt mit 6mm Offset gewechselt. Neben dem wesentlich angenehmeren Bergauftreten ergibt das meiner Ansicht nach eine deutlich sinnvollere Kettenlinie.



Das hatte ich auch schon drauf. Die Kettenline rückt dann weiter nach innen. Allerdings konnte ich die Schaltung da nicht vernünftig einstellen. Hast Du dort auch etwas verändert?


----------



## riotact (6. Juli 2016)

mawe schrieb:


> Hallo riotact,
> Das hatte ich auch schon drauf. Die Kettenline rückt dann weiter nach innen. Allerdings konnte ich die Schaltung da nicht vernünftig einstellen. Hast Du dort auch etwas verändert?



Genau, Kettenlinie veringert sich um 3mm, ergibt bei mir ein sehr feines Bild. Schaltung musste ich nicht nachjustieren, lief von Anfang an wie geschmiert mit dem neuen KB. 

Hatte zwischendurch ein 28t KB ohne Offset verbaut (also +3mm Kettenlinie im vergleich zum Originalaufbau), da gabs schaltungstechnisch auch keinerlei Probleme, die Kettenlinie war dann aber schon etwas kriminell auf den größeren Ritzeln hinten.


----------



## darkJST (6. Juli 2016)

Das könnte morgen Bild des Tages werden...wird aber schwierig bei der Konkurenz





Ich habe aktuell ein 26er auf dem 64er Lochkreis von ner 3-fach-Kurbel, fürs klettern ist die Kettenlinie perfekt, fürs schnell fahren dafür garnicht. Weiß zufällig jemand das Maß der Kettenlinie für das kleine Blatt ausm Kopf?


----------



## LuckZero (6. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Reverb: Kommt darauf an, wieviel Platz Du hast.
> 
> Bremse: Shimano Saint/Zee oder Magura MT5. Alle anderen Bremsen mit richtig Power sind zu teuer. Habe heute gut 4.000 technische Tiefenmeter (S2-S3) mit der Guide RS hinter mich gebracht und musste bei der letzten Abfahrt ab und an Pause machen und die Hände ausschütteln. Das Fading der RS ist heftig.



Wird wohl auf eine MT5 hinauslaufen.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich (176cm) komme mit 150mm locker aus. Die 170er würde aber bei mir und einem M-Rahmen auch passen, vielleicht sogar 200 (Moveloc).



Ich muss auf eine Sitzhöhe von 70,5 bis 71,5 cm je nach Rad und Pedal kommen.

Nach meinen RR Unfall in der letzten WE bin ich jetzt heiß auf das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Juli 2016)

Halb offtopic - ich werde mein Last Fastforward XL schweren Herzens wieder verkaufen müssen. Doofer Grund: Ich komme damit einfach nicht zum Fahren, soviel Spaß es auch macht - zeitgleich habe ich mir das Alutech ICB2.0 aufgebaut und beide Räder sind einfach eins zuviel. Nachdem es jetzt seit kurz nach dem Aufbau nur 39.6 km laut Strava auf dem Buckel hat und seitdem sein Dasein im Keller fristet, soll lieber jemand damit glücklich werden der den Edelhobel auch standesgemäß ausfährt... fast alle Parts sind komplett neu fürs Rad gekauft worden - lediglich die SRAM XX1 und die Hope Bremsen haben schon zwei Jahre auf dem Buckel. Wer Interesse hat => PM.


----------



## gershon (6. Juli 2016)

ich komm nichtmal zum aufbauen :-(
drum gibt´s jetzt einen schwarzen M-Rahmen im Bikemarkt.....


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2016)

Was ist mit Euch los? Da kreiert jemand ein wunderschönes Bike, das auch noch riesig Spass macht und Ihr kommt entweder nicht zum Aufbauen oder zum Fahren. Euch entgeht einfach was.

Ich bin seit gut 10 Tagen im Bikeurlaub und habe sowohl FFWD, als auch Fanes mit. Mann, hätte ich mich geärgert, nur die Fanes mitgenommen zu haben...


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was ist mit Euch los? Da kreiert jemand ein wunderschönes Bike, das auch noch riesig Spass macht und Ihr kommt entweder nicht zum Aufbauen oder zum Fahren. Euch entgeht einfach was.
> 
> Ich bin seit gut 10 Tagen im Bikeurlaub und habe sowohl FFWD, als auch Fanes mit. Mann, hätte ich mich geärgert, nur die Fanes mitgenommen zu haben...



Jetzt stell dir mal ein Radl mit ein langen flachen Geometrie als Fully vor, was dann auf einmal möglich ist!

Edit: Und nein, die Fanes ist nicht lang und flach.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal ein Radl mit ein langen flachen Geometrie als Fully vor, was dann auf einmal möglich ist!
> 
> Edit: Und nein, die Fanes ist nicht lang und flach.



Warum vorstellen    











G.


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2016)

Geometron 29"


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Juli 2016)

stimmt! Super geil!
Fahre seit kurzem das Dune und hab mir auch schon überlegt, einen 2° Winkelsteuersatz einzubauen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was ist mit Euch los? Da kreiert jemand ein wunderschönes Bike, das auch noch riesig Spass macht und Ihr kommt entweder nicht zum Aufbauen oder zum Fahren. Euch entgeht einfach was.


Ein tatsächliches Problem in meinem Fall: Hier wollen aktuell diverse Testteile, zum Beispiel die SRAM Eagle, dauerhaft gefahren werden. Um präventiv manche Kommentare unnötig zu machen (wie, die Schaltung ist nur 200 Kilometer gefahren?), bin ich aktuell zu 90% auf dem ICB unterwegs. Und da ich daher die kommenden Monate das Rad nur selten wechseln werde, würde das Fastforward primär rumstehen


----------



## hardtails (6. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was ist mit Euch los?




Das ist wirklich interessant wieviel FF über die Zeit im Bikemarkt gelandet sind.
Warum ist das so?
Alle wie wild bestellt und erst später darüber nachgedacht ob es noch ein Fahrrad braucht?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal ein Radl mit ein langen flachen Geometrie als Fully vor, was dann auf einmal möglich ist!
> 
> Edit: Und nein, die Fanes ist nicht lang und flach.



Recht hast Du, wobei die Fanes vor ein paar Jahren noch als lang und flach galt. Wenn ich vom FFWD auf die Fanes wechsle, fühle ich mich wie auf einem kurzen Mini-Downhiller - verspielter aber deutlich undefinierter.

Ob nun Nicolai Geometron oder etwas gemäßigter ein Mondraker. Ich hoffe, dass in den nächsten Jahren das Angebot dieser Art Bikes etwas wächst. Irgendwann wird auch die Fanes ausgelutscht sein. Aber wer weiß, was es dann Neues gibt.

Dass viele Leute das FFWD auf Verdacht bestellt haben (gerade als Kickstarter-Angebot war es ja kein riesiger Invest), ist schon klar. Schade nur, dass es so viele Lete nicht einmal ausprobiert haben. Mich überrascht immer wieder, was mit einem HT so alles geht. Meine alte Fanes-Zeit für den Haideralm-Trail hatte ich gestern mal locker um mehrere Minuten unterboten. Morgen muss ich mal sehen, ob es am Bike lag. Da steht die Gegenprobe an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckZero (6. Juli 2016)

War mir gleich klar das viele nach nen kurzen Ausritt auf dem Markt landen.
Einige hatten bestimmt noch nie ein Harttail unterm Arsch...Da war die Ernüchterung natürlich groß ) 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Juli 2016)

LuckZero schrieb:


> War mir gleich klar das viele nach nen kurzen Ausritt auf dem Markt landen.
> Einige hatten bestimmt noch nie ein Harttail unterm Arsch...Da war die Ernüchterung natürlich groß )
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Begonnen mit einem FR-Hardtail, seit 15 Jahren auf dem Dirtrad unterwegs... Daran solls nicht liegen, Funktion vom FastForward ist top.


----------



## -Wally- (6. Juli 2016)

LuckZero schrieb:


> War mir gleich klar das viele nach nen kurzen Ausritt auf dem Markt landen.
> Einige hatten bestimmt noch nie ein Harttail unterm Arsch...Da war die Ernüchterung natürlich groß )
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Ich bin lange nicht mehr Hardtail gefahren, hatte mein damaliges Stahlross, welches deutlich, deutlich, deutlich kompakter war gegen ein Trailbike/Fully getauscht, aber irgendwie hatte ich wieder Bock auf ein Hardtail...und das Fastforward ist echt schockierend! In so richtig verblocktem Gelände war ich damit noch nicht länger unterwegs, aber in allen möglichen anderen Gefilden und das Teil ist echt der Wahnsinn. Seit der ersten Testfahrt bin ich kein Fully mehr gefahren und bei jeder Tour mit dem FFWD bekomme ich neue Einstellung davon, was mit einem Hardtail fahrbar ist und wie schnell. Klar muss man auf dem Teil ein bisschen arbeiten wenns schneller wird, aber das ganze erzeugt bei mir so einen Spaßfaktor, damit hätte ich nie gerechnet. 
Hab die Kiste in den letzten Tagen ordentlich mit nassen und schlammigen Wurzeln gefüttert und wo es sonst eher Adrenalin gab, gabs nur Spaß! 
Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es im hochalpinen Bereich mit richtig langen, technischen Abfahrten irgendwann zu hart damit wird...testen würd ich es aber auch dort gerne.
Nach ein paar Wochen mit dem Teil kann ich nur sagen: Danke LAST!!!!!


----------



## Biost0ne (7. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Recht hast Du, wobei die Fanes vor ein paar Jahren noch als lang und flach galt. Wenn ich vom FFWD auf die Fanes wechsle, fühle ich mich wie auf einem kurzen Mini-Downhiller - verspielter aber deutlich undefinierter.
> 
> Ob nun Nicolai Geometron oder etwas gemäßigter ein Mondraker. Ich hoffe, dass in den nächsten Jahren das Angebot dieser Art Bikes etwas wächst. Irgendwann wird auch die Fanes ausgelutscht sein. Aber wer weiß, was es dann Neues gibt.
> 
> Dass viele Leute das FFWD auf Verdacht bestellt haben (gerade als Kickstarter-Angebot war es ja kein riesiger Invest), ist schon klar. Schade nur, dass es so viele Lete nicht einmal ausprobiert haben. Mich überrascht immer wieder, was mit einem HT so alles geht. Meine alte Fanes-Zeit für den Haideralm-Trail hatte ich gestern mal locker um mehrere Minuten unterboten. Morgen muss ich mal sehen, ob es am Bike lag. Da steht die Gegenprobe an.



Ich bin ja auch so eine "wanderhure" 
In 2 Jahre 10 verschiedene Mtbs aufgebaut (Dh,Enduro,Ht) und muss sagen sobald ich mir ein fully fertig gebaut hatte und es etwas gefahren bin, habe ich das Ht sofort wieder vermisst 

Das Last hat mich zwar noch nicht überzeugt, da ich noch keine Richtige Tour gefahren bin aber so für A nach B fühlt es sich schon richtig gut an mit der Geo  Und wie heist es so schön "last but not least"


----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2016)

Ich muss sagen auf verblockten Abschnitten geht der Puls schon ein wenig hoch (Das gezeigte Stück ist ein flowiges)


----------



## moe92 (7. Juli 2016)

Nach längerer Zeit als stiller Leser hier im Thread ist meins auch endlich fertig:





Last FFW in L
Antrieb und Bremsen: XT verschiedenster Generationen 
Gabel: Pike RCT3
VR: Hope Enduro
HR: Hope Pro II Evo/ Flow EX
Stütze: Reverb 170

Erster Fahreindruck war überragend, nur hatte ich auch gleich Probleme mit dem rutschendem HR... Gibts da mittlerweile ne Lösung?


----------



## BrotherMo (7. Juli 2016)

Hast du die Achsstummel an der Hope HR-Nabe mal gemessen?
Sollen max. 5,5 mm lang sein (hoffe hab das richtig im Kopf). Sind die Stummel länger gesteht
die Gefahr das die Nabe nicht ordentlich geklemmt wird und das HR verrutscht.

(Hab bei meiner DT 350 zum Glück keinerlei Probleme...)


----------



## moe92 (7. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal überlegt, eine Schraubachse (http://www.hopetech.com/product/axle-conversion-kit/#tech) zu verbauen und das Schaltauge einfach aufzubohren?


----------



## Seppl- (7. Juli 2016)

Haben schon welche gemacht wenn ich nicht irre 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2016)

Brauchts aber nicht wenn die Nabe ordentlich klemmt (Stichwort Achsstummel). Allerdings habe ich noch nicht genügend technische Uphills mit dem Rad gemacht um abschließend ein Ergebnis kund zu tun...habe die Schraube im Hinterbau allerdings gegen einen Titan-Schnellspanner von Mavic getauscht.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2016)

Die Lösung von Last (habe Prototypen), hält selbst ruppigste technisch Trails bis S3 ohne einen Millimeter zu verrutschen. Also schreibt eine liebe Mail an Last und fragt, wann die Teile verfügbar sind.


----------



## SKa-W (7. Juli 2016)

moe92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal überlegt, eine Schraubachse (http://www.hopetech.com/product/axle-conversion-kit/#tech) zu verbauen und das Schaltauge einfach aufzubohren?



Ich zitiere mich mal selber



SKa-W schrieb:


> So. Ich kann auch mal wieder etwas beisteuern.
> 
> Mitlerweile hab ich meine Laufräder und einige Teile zusammen, etz kann ich endlich mit den neuen Ausfallenden anfangen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin grad selber am aufbauen, nächste Woche fräse ich mal ein paar Sätze für 10mm Steckachse. Es mag durchaus sein das die Originale 5mm Achse bzw. überlange M5 Schraube reicht, ich persönlich finde die aber ein wenig "billig", da hätte man schon eine hochwertigere Umsetzung bieten können. Aber gut, selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2016)

Das ist eine sehr eingefärbte Meinung. Die 5 mm Achse reicht völlig, lediglich gegen das Verschieben musste eine Lösung gefunden werden und das wurde ja auch.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Juli 2016)

Welche ?
Die Nabenstummel abschleifen ?
Dolle Sache .,,


----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hast du die Achsstummel an der Hope HR-Nabe mal gemessen?
> Sollen max. 5,5 mm lang sein (hoffe hab das richtig im Kopf). Sind die Stummel länger gesteht
> die Gefahr das die Nabe nicht ordentlich geklemmt wird und das HR verrutscht.
> 
> (Hab bei meiner DT 350 zum Glück keinerlei Probleme...)


Liest hier eigentlich jemand mit? Gerademal 7 Posts über deinem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2016)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Welche ?



Auch bereits mehrfach beschrieben. Quasi das Schaltauge ohne Schaltauge, mit Sackloch für den Kopf der Achse und durchgängigem Loch statt Gewinde für die Achse selbst. Das Teil wird dann mit der Schraube der Radstandverstellung verbunden und stützt das Rad so in Fahrtrichtung ab. Hält bei mir seit Wochen auch härtester Beanspruchung stand.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Auch bereits mehrfach beschrieben. Quasi das Schaltauge ohne Schaltauge, mit Sackloch für den Kopf der Achse und durchgängigem Loch statt Gewinde für die Achse selbst. Das Teil wird dann mit der Schraube der Radstandverstellung verbunden und stützt das Rad so in Fahrtrichtung ab. Hält bei mir seit Wochen auch härtester Beanspruchung stand.


Hast Du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild ?
Dankeschön


----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2016)

Sorry fürs spammen...

Kann es sein, dass die DPA-Pike im mittleren Federwegsbereich nicht sonderlich viel Gegendruck zu bieten hat? Auf dem folgenden Bild ist es nicht ganz so schlimm...auf einigen vorher geposteten schon...

Edit: Ich muss sagen beim fahren ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, war ja auch nur ein teils verblockter S2-3-Trail





@wurstzipfel Prüfe bitte zuerst ob deine Achsstummel kurz genug sind, was zum Beispiel bei Hope nicht so ist.


----------



## moe92 (8. Juli 2016)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Werde die Achsstummel noch mal checken und wenn das keine Besserung bringt, mich mal bei Last melden.


----------



## danchoize (8. Juli 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


>



Cooles Bild
Bist du auf dem Rad oder hinter der Kamera?


----------



## darkJST (8. Juli 2016)

Auf dem Rad, der Paparazzo ist @Falco


----------



## Seppl- (8. Juli 2016)

Mein Hope stummel is gekürzt und es gibt bisher keine Probleme  
So richtig angreifen konnte ich noch nicht, da ich dieser Bremse nicht so vertraue wie ich müsste, naja deshalb gönne ich dem FF jetzt ne Cleg


----------



## darkJST (8. Juli 2016)

Ich wechsel demnächst wieder auf die Elixir CR, die Hebelgeometrie taugt mir einfach viel mehr als die von der T1. Im Stich gelassen hat die CR mich auch nie, egal ob Alpengebastel oder Bike Park Besuch in Lenzerheide


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2016)

Von der CR hab ich glaub noch 6 einzelne Bremsen rumliegen...

Stimmt schon, enttäuscht hat sie mich auch nie.


----------



## Seppl- (8. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte die cleg schon so lange mal fahren und jetzt ist es soweit  bin gespannt. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Mein Hope stummel is gekürzt und es gibt bisher keine Probleme
> So richtig angreifen konnte ich noch nicht, da ich dieser Bremse nicht so vertraue wie ich müsste, naja deshalb gönne ich dem FF jetzt ne Cleg



Die Guide bremst ausreichend kräftig und ist sehr gut ergonomisch. Leider fadet das Teil sehr früh, was dann bei langen Abfahrten tierisch auf die Unterarme/Hände geht. Mit anderen Belägen und evtl. anderen Scheiben sollte es besser werden, muss ich aber noch testen.



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hast Du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild ?
> Dankeschön



Anbei ein Bild in eingebautem Zustand. Stell Dir einfach vor, dass das Teil von innen so aussieht, wie das Schaltauge und ebenfalls mit dem Gewinde der Radstandverstellung verbunden ist. Die abgeplatzte Farbe kommt von meinen Versuchen mit Fächerscheibe. Da muss ich wohl mal einen passenden Nagellack kaufen


----------



## Seppl- (8. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte die Guide am Meta, war nicht zufrieden, hab von den Center line Scheiben auf die Dächle gewechselt, Halleluja gleich ne komplett andere Bremse war das! Nur zu empfehlen. 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Guide bremst ausreichend kräftig und ist sehr gut ergonomisch. Leider fadet das Teil sehr früh, was dann bei langen Abfahrten tierisch auf die Unterarme/Hände geht. Mit anderen Belägen und evtl. anderen Scheiben sollte es besser werden, muss ich aber noch testen.
> 
> 
> 
> Anbei ein Bild in eingebautem Zustand. Stell Dir einfach vor, dass das Teil von innen so aussieht, wie das Schaltauge und ebenfalls mit dem Gewinde der Radstandverstellung verbunden ist. Die abgeplatzte Farbe kommt von meinen Versuchen mit Fächerscheibe. Da muss ich wohl mal einen passenden Nagellack kaufen



Hast du die Rändelschraube irgendwie fixiert (Loctite?)?


----------



## darkJST (8. Juli 2016)

Die CR/T1 wird hier mit 200er Hope (VR) und 180er Formula (HR) Scheiben gefahren. Die 203er HS1-Scheibe hatte nach einigen Alpenabfahrten schöne gleichmäßige Wellen und klingelte auch ständig Fading hatte ich damit noch nie...vielleicht halte ich aber auch zu oft zum knipsen an


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hast du die Rändelschraube irgendwie fixiert (Loctite?)?



Nö, hält auch so und lässt sich wenigstens noch verstellen 



darkJST schrieb:


> Die CR/T1 wird hier mit 200er Hope (VR) und 180er Formula (HR) Scheiben gefahren. Die 203er HS1-Scheibe hatte nach einigen Alpenabfahrten schöne gleichmäßige Wellen und klingelte auch ständig Fading hatte ich damit noch nie...vielleicht halte ich aber auch zu oft zum knipsen an



Alpenabfahrt ist nicht gleich Alpenabfahrt. Wenn man es einigermaßen laufen lassen kann und nur in Intervallen bremst, ist die Belastung anders, als wenn man mit kontrolliertem Tempo steile S2-S3 Trails fährt, wo zumindest ich es nicht einfach laufen lasen kann. Da komme ich dann nicht drum herum, dass die Bremse kaum Zeit zum Abkühlen hat. Aber auch auf den flowigeren Strecken merkt man schon, dass die Guide ein Hitzeproblem hat. Die originalen Beläge haben mir jedoch noch an keiner Bremse getaugt. Also mal weiter testen.


----------



## SKa-W (8. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr eingefärbte Meinung. Die 5 mm Achse reicht völlig, lediglich gegen das Verschieben musste eine Lösung gefunden werden und das wurde ja auch.




Das ist keine eingefärbte Meinung, das ist meine Meinung 

Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet das die 5mm Achse nicht reicht, nichtsdestotrotz hätte man es trotzdem besser lösen können, sonst wären die Probleme ja nicht aufgetaucht.

Schlussendlich ist die Hinterachse nichts anderes als eine verzinkte und überlange M5 Stahlschraube. Auch funktioniert die Losung im ausgelieferten Zustand nicht problemlos, was durch die vermutlicherweise demnächst käuflich erwerbbaren Ausfallenden wohl behoben werden sollen.

Trotzdem finde ich nachwievor die 135x5mm Achse nicht als Ideal, da hätte man mit einer 135x10mm Achse/Schnellspanner weniger Probleme und mehr Abstützung erhalten. Bei der 5mm Achse hast du immer das Problem das die Ausfallenden-Inlays nach hinten hin offen sein müssen, damit du das Hinterrad überhaupt einfädeln kannst. Bei 10mm Achsen entfällt das ganze, wodurch die Ausfallenden-Inlays wesentlich breiter bzw. weiter in die Ausfallenden hineinragen und auch eine Abstützung vorne sowie hinterhalb der Achse innerhalb des Ausfallendes haben können. Unterm Strich ist die 10mm Achse dann auf einer wesentlich breiteren Fläche abgestützt, was für die ganze Baugruppe nur Vorteile mit sich bringt. Außerdem, wenn ich schon 10mm Ausfallenden habe, warum diese dann nicht auch nutzen?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich schätze deinen Einsatz hier im Thread und ich bin mit dem FF vollauf zufrieden und finde das Konzept des Rades von Grundauf super, sonst hätte ich es auch nicht sofort bei Kickstarter gekauft. Ich finde auch einige Detaillösungen gut gemacht, lediglich beim Hinterbau hätte man von Haus aus gleich was vernünftigeres machen können. In Zeiten von X12 und 10mm Steckachsen/Schnellspanner dann doch lieber 20€ mehr verlangen und gleich ne vernünftige Lösung mitliefern anstatt einfach nur ne lange Schraube durchzustecken.

Davon abgesehen habe ich meine Kritik in vernünftiger, sachlicher und fachlicher Form geäußert, bzw. gehe ich sogar soweit das ich eine Lösungsalternative aufzeige und diese (hoffentlich nächste Woche) sogar herstelle


----------



## mzonq (8. Juli 2016)

noch mal zur Bremse: Ich habe die Dächle Disc auf dem Fully monitiert bin vollauf zufrieden damit....hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so einen Unterschied macht. Durch die dicke Dicke kann die wohl mehr Wärme vertragen. Bei 95-100kg Fahrergewicht kann das nciht schaden


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2016)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Das ist keine eingefärbte Meinung, das ist meine Meinung
> 
> Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet das die 5mm Achse nicht reicht, nichtsdestotrotz hätte man es trotzdem besser lösen können, sonst wären die Probleme ja nicht aufgetaucht.
> 
> ...



Erstmal: War nicht so rau gemeint, wie es wohl klang. 

Ich hätte auch mit einer weniger sensiblen Lösung sehr gut leben können. Last hat sich aber nunmal für eine vorhandene Lösung entschieden. Mit der Nachbesserung ist es auch völlig OK. Bei 29" flext das Rad eh viel mehr, als es eine dickere Achse wieder steifer macht und ein Fully-Hinterbau ist auch meist wabbeliger, als der des FFWD mit 5mm Achse. Insofern ist es keine perfekte Lösung, aber akzeptabel. Also nochmal


----------



## Seppl- (9. Juli 2016)

Meine neuen Massereduzierer sind gekommen  herrliche Teilchen! 

Hope Scheiben hab ich auch noch dazu, mal sehen ob die überhaupt zum Einsatz kommen, mir gefallen die Hayes ganz gut. 










Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKa-W (11. Juli 2016)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal ein weiteres Problem bei der Montage.

Sattelrohr ist bei mir auch zu groß, mit Coladosen Shim passt meine Vyron Stütze aber wirklich supersauber, das ist soweit kein Problem.

Problematischer ist bei mir eher die Tatsache das mein Sattelrohr nicht tief genug ausgerieben ist, ich bekomme meine Stütze kaum bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe rein. Nach ausgiebiger Begutachtung ist mir aufgefallen das bei meinem XL Rahmen beim Übergang von Oberohr zu Sattelrohr sowie Zusatzrohr zu Sattelrohr im Sattelrohr einiges an Überstand ist, bzw. da Schweißnähte im Rohr sind.

Frage, kann ich das einfach so ausreiben lassen, Verstellbare Reibahle hätte ich, ansonsten geh ich in den nächsten Fahrradladen. Ist nur die Frage ob sich das nicht auf Stabilität der Schweißnähte auswirkt. Hat hier jemand schon ähnliches Problem gehabt? Laut SuFu hab ich hier im Thread aufjedenfall nichts gefunden.


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Juli 2016)

In dem Fall würde ich das direkt mit LAST klären.

Dann bist du auf der ganz sicheren Seite....


----------



## Biost0ne (11. Juli 2016)

Bei meinem Rahmen ist echt alles bestens... nur was mir aufgefallen is, das die trinkflasche nicht mittig sitz also leicht nach Links  Bohrung sind wohl etwas flasch...


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Juli 2016)

EDIT: Vorbau ist schon weg

Falls jemand noch einen günstigen 30mm Vorbau sucht für den FFWD: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/805840-onoff-neu-vorbau-stoic-fg-30mm-lange-31-8mm


----------



## Biost0ne (13. Juli 2016)

so mal ein besseres Foto


----------



## yzf (14. Juli 2016)

Mal ne Frage an diejenigen die sich im Harz auskennen. Wo wäre ein Campingplatz der in der Nähe von guten Trails liegt?
Danke
Warum frage ich hier, weil ich mit dem FFwD dorthin fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2016)

Campingplatz in der Nähe guter Trails kenne ich nicht selbst, aber gute und günstige Unterkünfte. Beispiesweise die Brockenbaude in Schierke. Eigentlich ist das eine Art Sport-Jugendherberge. Der Ausgangspunkt ist jedenfalls sehr gut für alles von Hohnekamm bis Wurmberg.

Trotzdem hier ein paar Links zu Campingplätzen. Je nach Ort sind es halt ein paar Transferkilometer. Wenn Du Tipps zu Trails brauchst, melde Dich per PN.

Schierke: http://www.harz-camping.com
Elbingerode: http://www.campingambrocken.de/
Wernigerode: http://altewaldmuehle.de


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2016)

Bei Bad Lauterberg.
Von dort gibt es eine geniale Flowtrailrunde über den Knollen zur Hanskühnenburg, die ich mal im Auebikerforum gefunden hab. St. Andreasberg ist auch nicht weit.
Der Camping in Schierke ist Straflager. Die Trails um den Hohnekamm lassen sich am besten von Wernigerode erreichen (Bahnshuttle bis Schierke).


----------



## Seppl- (14. Juli 2016)

Hab Last mal geschrieben zwecks dem nachgebesserten Bobbes 

"Wir bekommen die Teile für die linke Achsseite demnächst aus Taiwan zugeschickt. Ein konkretes Datum kann ich noch nicht sagen. Wir werden dann aber über Facebook, Kickstarter und unserem Newsletter darüber Informieren."


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## SKa-W (14. Juli 2016)

Ich hab Last auch mal ne Mail geschrieben wegen meinem Sitzrohr. Nach 3 Tagen hab ich dann ne Antwort bekommen, ich solls doch einfach ausreiben, sofern ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe.

Das wars.

Habs dann in der Arbeit mit nem langen Fächerschleifer solange ausgefächert bis alles gepasst hat. Jetzt muss ich halt nochmal zwecks Rostschutz versiegeln, hatte ich zwar sowieso vor, aber na gut.

Allgemein hätte ich mir von der Verarbeitungsqualität und vom Support mehr erwartet. Was solls, selbst ist der Mann. Nur blöd für diejenigen welche diecselben Probleme, aber nicht die selben Mittel haben 

Immerhin, gestern abend hab ich nen Schwung Ausfallenden Inlays passend für 10mm Steckachsen gefräst. Passt alles genau so wie es soll. Ich hab n paar mehr gemacht, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Seppl- (14. Juli 2016)

Solche Maschinen bedienen können und dann n Kräuterbaguette aus der Tiefkühltruhe mampfen haha 


Btw, Daumen hoch! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2016)

Ich ich ich
Will ein Ausfallende!


----------



## Der Toni (14. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte auch gern eins


----------



## thomg (14. Juli 2016)

Ich würde beides gern nehmen. Ausfallende & Sattelrohr ausreiben. Zahle in schweizer Schokolade!


----------



## Biost0ne (15. Juli 2016)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Ich hab Last auch mal ne Mail geschrieben wegen meinem Sitzrohr. Nach 3 Tagen hab ich dann ne Antwort bekommen, ich solls doch einfach ausreiben, sofern ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe.
> 
> Das wars.
> 
> ...



schaut sehr geil aus, würde auch gerne eins nehmen  könnte sofort überweisen


----------



## rms69 (15. Juli 2016)

ich würde mich auch für einen Satz interessieren, denn ich mag nicht an neuen Hope Naben feilen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (15. Juli 2016)

brauchst dann halt andere adapter für die nabe, oder?


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Juli 2016)

thomg schrieb:


> Ich würde beides gern nehmen. Ausfallende & Sattelrohr ausreiben. Zahle in schweizer Schokolade!


Wenn du nach Chur kommst, kann ich dir zumindest das Sattelrohr ausreiben...


----------



## rms69 (15. Juli 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> brauchst dann halt andere adapter für die nabe, oder?


Ja das stimmt, aber erstens gibt's dann eine 10mm Achse und 2. Hinterradausbau ohne Werkzeug 
das hätte schon was


----------



## Seppl- (15. Juli 2016)

Neuen stopper sind langsam eingefahren und Bommelmaster Kettenführung gab es auch  






















Cheers


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juli 2016)

Wenns für die CK ISO einen 10mm Achse gibt, würde ich auch son Set nehmen


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2016)

Hat irgendwer noch einen L Rahmen zu verkaufen?


----------



## Felger (16. Juli 2016)

@SKa-W: Hätte auch Intersse - was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## Beckinio (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich baue gerade mein grünes Last auf. Ich habe mir nun Hope Naben zugelegt und habe die beiden Klemmzylinder gemessen.
Sie belaufen sich auf einer Höhe von 6.6mm. Da ja schon mehrfach hier erwähnt und auch auf der bei Last Homepage beschrieben, muss ich ja nun diese auf 5,5mm abschleifen. Nun meine Frage....wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. abschleifen. Kann ich da einfach mit der Feile ran oder hat da jemand andere bessere Möglichkeiten gefunden die Fläche schön plan zu feilen? Eigentlich muss Sie ja nicht plan gefeilt werden, da die Klemmung ja nicht dort stattfinden, sondern an den Riffelungen der Nabe.

Die zweite Frage ist, ob Ihr auch den Spacer auf die Nabe gelegt habt, welche bei der HOPE Nabe extra für die 11-fach Kassetten beiliegt. Warum muss dort ein Spacer zwischen?


----------



## Seppl- (19. Juli 2016)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich baue gerade mein grünes Last auf. Ich habe mir nun Hope Naben zugelegt und habe die beiden Klemmzylinder gemessen.
> Sie belaufen sich auf einer Höhe von 6.6mm. Da ja schon mehrfach hier erwähnt und auch auf der bei Last Homepage beschrieben, muss ich ja nun diese auf 5,5mm abschleifen. Nun meine Frage....wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. abschleifen. Kann ich da einfach mit der Feile ran oder hat da jemand andere bessere Möglichkeiten gefunden die Fläche schön plan zu feilen? Eigentlich muss Sie ja nicht plan gefeilt werden, da die Klemmung ja nicht dort stattfinden, sondern an den Riffelungen der Nabe.
> 
> Die zweite Frage ist, ob Ihr auch den Spacer auf die Nabe gelegt habt, welche bei der HOPE Nabe extra für die 11-fach Kassetten beiliegt. Warum muss dort ein Spacer zwischen?


Säge oder schleifen, das bleibt dir überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (19. Juli 2016)

Schleifen??? Naja....1,5mm runtersägen ist nicht so einfach. Hatte einfach an feilen gedacht


----------



## Seppl- (19. Juli 2016)

Wollte feilen schreiben, der Kopf war wo anders  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Seppl- (19. Juli 2016)

Hey ihr lieben, bei mir tut sich derzeit leider so einiges was nicht geplant war und etwas Zeit bedarf dies alles zu erledigen bzw hinter mir zu bringen, das sind familiäre Dinge und auch körperliche. Ich muss auf unbestimmte Zeit das Hobby still legen bzw aufgeben. Aus diesem Grund gibt's die Chance ein Bike der Woche käuflich zu erwerben.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...rward-27-5-29-bike-der-woche-geniales-bike-xl

Cheers Seppl 

Btw: bitte erspart mir irgendwelche frage die nichts mit dem Fahrrad zu tun haben! Danke 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## freigeist (19. Juli 2016)

schleifen, feilen?

alternativ gibt es noch den "Handkantenschlag" und Zähne.. oder Chuck Norris


----------



## Beckinio (19. Juli 2016)

Ich probiere es mit Handkante a la Bruce Lee


----------



## mzonq (19. Juli 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hey ihr lieben, bei mir tut sich derzeit leider so einiges was nicht geplant war und etwas Zeit bedarf dies alles zu erledigen bzw hinter mir zu bringen, das sind familiäre Dinge und auch körperliche. Ich muss auf unbestimmte Zeit das Hobby still legen bzw aufgeben. Aus diesem Grund gibt's die Chance ein Bike der Woche käuflich zu erwerben.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...rward-27-5-29-bike-der-woche-geniales-bike-xl
> 
> ...



Schade, dass es keine "Dislike" Buttons gibt!!

Was es auch sei, das dich vom biken abhält: Hoffentlich geht es bald vorbei und gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (19. Juli 2016)

Es läuft......


----------



## der-gute (19. Juli 2016)

Fotostellenkopierer 

OT: wie geht deine XT-Bremse?


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Juli 2016)

Kann bisher weder über die XT (Wandern des Druckpunkts) noch über schmelzende Bremsscheiben klagen.

Bin zufrieden. Klar hat die Zee am Spiti mehr Power aber mir taugt die XT bisher. War aber damit auch noch nicht alpin unterwegs.....

Wenn du mal testen magst..... Melde dich...


----------



## Felger (19. Juli 2016)

Der Rekon+ ist eine Offenbarung


----------



## der-gute (19. Juli 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Kann bisher weder über die XT (Wandern des Druckpunkts) noch über schmelzende Bremsscheiben klagen.
> 
> Bin zufrieden. Klar hat die Zee am Spiti mehr Power aber mir taugt die XT bisher. War aber damit auch noch nicht alpin unterwegs.....
> 
> Wenn du mal testen magst..... Melde dich...



Fahr sie ja (leider) an Tofane und FFD.

An allen vier Bremsen hab ich wandernde Druckpunkte.
Lange Bremsetappe, dann loslassen, dann direkt wieder bremsen und der Druckpunkt kommt ca. 50% früher.
Wenn man dann wieder los lässt (kann!?) dann is der Druckpunkt wieder an der ursprünglichen Stelle.

Den @Schreiner hat es am Wochenende so sehr genervt, das er nach einem Trail wieder von meinem FFD zurück auf sein Rune is.

Ich hab es jetzt so gelöst.
Das Tofane bekommt vorne (wenigstens!) eine Saint ausm Bikemarkt,
das FFD vorne einen XTR988 Trail Hebel.

das müsste den wandernden Druckpunkt um 50% reduzieren 



Felger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 512785
> 
> Der Rekon+ ist eine Offenbarung



Das bedeutet? der Trail Boss 3.0 is nur fürs staubtrockene perfekt..mehr oder weniger


@alle: ich such übrigens immer noch nach einem FFD Rahmen in L....


----------



## Felger (20. Juli 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das bedeutet? der Trail Boss 3.0 is nur fürs staubtrockene perfekt..mehr oder weniger



Dämpft gut, rollt gut, grippt gut. Alles schön ausgewogen. 1bar mit Procore;
Aktuell sind aber auch perfekte Bedingungen - Boden noch weich aber nicht matschig


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2016)

Mein/weiß ich doch, fahre ihn doch hinten mit Procore und eher 1.2-1.4 bar.


----------



## dani08051991 (20. Juli 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Kann bisher weder über die XT (Wandern des Druckpunkts) noch über schmelzende Bremsscheiben klagen.
> 
> Bin zufrieden. Klar hat die Zee am Spiti mehr Power aber mir taugt die XT bisher. War aber damit auch noch nicht alpin unterwegs.....
> 
> Wenn du mal testen magst..... Melde dich...


Wenns nicht reicht kannst du ja den hinteren Zee Sattel vom Spitty mit dem vorderen XT Sattel tauschen


----------



## JDEM (21. Juli 2016)

Falls einer einen in L loswerden möchte, ich würde einen abnehmen


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2016)

Wie groß bist Du? Beim FFWD kann man den Hersteller-Angaben sehr gut trauen. Ich bin 1,91 mit 92cm SL und finde das XL keineswegs zu lang. Eher würde ich den 35er Vorbau gegen einen 50er tauschen. Warum ich das schreibe? weil es irgendwie mehr XL zu geben scheint.

Andererseits gibt es bald die zweite Auflage. Pre-Orders können bald aufgegeben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du? Beim FFWD kann man den Hersteller-Angaben sehr gut trauen. Ich bin 1,91 mit 92cm SL und finde das XL keineswegs zu lang. Eher würde ich den 35er Vorbau gegen einen 50er tauschen. Warum ich das schreibe? weil es irgendwie mehr XL zu geben scheint.
> 
> Andererseits gibt es bald die zweite Auflage. Pre-Orders können bald aufgegeben werden.



Rahmengrößenwahl nach einer empfohlenen Körpergröße halte ich mit Verlaub gesagt, für eine sehr ungünstige Näherung, die der Aufgabenstellung nicht genüge tut. Wie man in einem anderen Brett lesen kann, gibt es eine derartige Streuung der Gliedmaßenproportionen zur Körpergröße, sowie so viele Unterschiede in Bezug zu Fahrkönnen, Fahrstil und nicht zuletzt dem Gelände, dass man sich von der Vostellung verabschieden sollte, Rahmen nach Körpergröße zu verkaufen. 
Mir gefiel das XL bei 178/84 gut und hätte in Kombination mit etwa 76° Stitzwinkel und kürzerem Sitzrohr auch gerne noch länger sein können - so und jetzt? Da sieht man doch direkt, dass die Körpergröße nur sehr entfernt etwas mit der Rahmengröße zu tun hat.


----------



## JDEM (21. Juli 2016)

Bin 1,84m und 89er Schrittlänge. Fahre aktuell ein Dune in Größe L, echt langes Teil


----------



## Seppl- (21. Juli 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bin 1,84m und 89er Schrittlänge. Fahre aktuell ein Dune in Größe L, echt langes Teil


Bei mir sind es 185 und sl 94 und XL ist sehr passend! Mit 35er Vorbau


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2016)

Die Aussage sollte ja auch nur lauten, dass es sich evtl. lohnt, nach einem XL-Rahmen umzusehen. Viele Leute lassen sich halt häufig von den Zahlen verschrecken. Wer einmal eine FF-Geo gefahren ist, lernt aber schnell, dass man sich von den kompakten Vorlieben ruhig verabschieden kann. Und ich schätze, da sind wir uns wieder einig.


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Juli 2016)

Blöde frage, aber wie baue ich bitte am besten das hinterrad aus ?  habs heute das erste mal versucht, und war echt nervig...


----------



## Seppl- (25. Juli 2016)

Linke Seite auf Schrauben, raus ziehen und Rad einfach raus, zick zack fertig  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2016)

Bei SRAM das Schaltwerk in "Wartungsposition"


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Juli 2016)

Fahre leider Shimano... Raus geht ja grade so noch, aber rein Oo


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2016)

Gibt deutlich schlimmere Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (26. Juli 2016)

So ich verabschiede mich mal, Rahmen ist verkauft, der Rest der Teile geht sicher auch gut weg 

Gute Trails euch ✌️

Gruß Seppl 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## BrotherMo (26. Juli 2016)

Bis zum nächsten Mal....


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Juli 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bin 1,84m und 89er Schrittlänge. Fahre aktuell ein Dune in Größe L, echt langes Teil



Dune in L ist immerhin 18mm länger als Fastforward in XL... 

Fastforward in L is ja 43mm kürzer als den Dune in L...


----------



## JDEM (28. Juli 2016)

Möchte trotzdem keins in Xl haben. Effekt. Reach beim Hardtail verlängert sich durch den Sag der Gabel auch ca. um 20mm


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2016)

Quatsch. Wieviel Sag soll das denn dann sein?
3cm Sag sind ca. 1cm am Reach.


----------



## LuckZero (28. Juli 2016)

Hi,

Was fahrt ihr für Vorbaulängen? Bin mir nicht sicher ober 31mm oder 40mm. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (28. Juli 2016)

60 Allerdings bin ich auch etwas größer und versuche damit zu kompensieren, dass ich gern etwas zu weit hinten stehe.


----------



## felixh. (28. Juli 2016)

10mm mit 180 am large


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2016)

35 mm mit 1,91 am XL, ein 50er könnte aber auch gut gehen.


----------



## BrotherMo (28. Juli 2016)

50 am XL bei 1,90
Passt mir gut von der Position


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2016)

45 bei XL, weils mir n Tik zu klein ist.


----------



## -Wally- (28. Juli 2016)

Ich bin 195cm hoch und bin bis jetzt meistens mit nem 50er gefahren und liebe es, probiere aber auch hin und wieder mit nem 35er zu fahren und bin mir bei der Höhe des ganzen noch nicht sicher. Lenker ist bei mir ein 12° gekröpfter Syntace. -> XL Rahmen


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2016)

Wegen zu kurzem Gabelschaft gabs bei mir nur nen Atlas mit 30 rise und 0 Spacer. 
Schön tief, passt mir gut mit 200. Kein Problem Druck aufs VR zu bekommen, auch wenn man sich zwingen muss.


----------



## JDEM (28. Juli 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wieviel Sag soll das denn dann sein?
> 3cm Sag sind ca. 1cm am Reach.


 
Über den "Quatsch" wurde hier diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...rdtail-aus-stahl-geht-in-serie.771278/page-26


----------



## felixh. (29. Juli 2016)

Oh - BTW bezüglich Kettenblattgröße:
24T - geht immer.
26T mittig am 64er LK ohne Boost - geht. 26T etwas weiter innen - etwa bei Blättern die durch umdrehen näher oder weiter weg sind - geht nur in der entfernten Position.
104LK - Blatt normal geht bis 33T. Allerdings sind viele Blätter etwas nach innen versetzt - Superstar 32T geht daher etwa nicht! 30T am 104er geht dagegen - nur ist das soweit reinversetzt - dass man kein 26T montieren kann. Ist also echt alles ziemlich knapp.

Bin dazu draufgekommen dass ich die Kette zu stark gekürzt habe - jetzt kann ich am 30T nicht aufs größte Ritzel schalten, am 24T dagegen bleibt die Kette am 30T hängen wenn ich auf die drei kleinsten Ritzel schalte. Schöner Schlamassel. Lösung wird sein dass ich am Superstar so lange rumfeile bis es etwas weiter aussen steht und ich die drei kleinsten Ritzel auch am 24er fahren kann. (sicher 20min rumfeilen). 

Hope 30T NW - ist auch etwas reingesetzt - aber weniger wie das Superstar NW - also nicht ganz so problematisch.
Wer ein 64er Blatt fahren will - Pflicht ist IMHO eine Führung innen dass die Kette nicht nach innen runterfallen kann. Hab mir die K-Edge Dirt 3-fach verstellbare Kettenführung gekauft (22€) - funktioniert perfekt. Sowas ähnliches oder halt die K-Edge würde ich generell empfehlen wenn man ohne richtige Kettenführung fährt.


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juli 2016)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ich bin 195cm hoch und bin bis jetzt meistens mit nem 50er gefahren und liebe es, probiere aber auch hin und wieder mit nem 35er zu fahren und bin mir bei der Höhe des ganzen noch nicht sicher. Lenker ist bei mir ein 12° gekröpfter Syntace. -> XL Rahmen



Den 12° Syntace fahre ich an der Fanes. Am FFWD habe ich den SQlab 311, verbreitert auf 780 mm. Der sieht zwar etwas behindert aus, durch die doppelte Kröpfung hat er aber nicht so viel effektiven Backsweep (in mm) wie der Vector, trotz 16° Backsweep. Wenn man sich erstmal daran gewöhnt hat, sind die 16° wirklich sehr angenehm zu fahren, auch wenn es technisch oder schneller wird (Attack/Monkey-Position).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2016)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was fahrt ihr für Vorbaulängen? Bin mir nicht sicher ober 31mm oder 40mm.
> 
> Gruß



60 an M. Lag noch rum...


----------



## der-gute (29. Juli 2016)

45 auf XL


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. Juli 2016)

50 auf M


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn man sich erstmal daran gewöhnt hat, sind die 16° wirklich sehr angenehm zu fahren, auch wenn es technisch oder schneller wird (Attack/Monkey-Position).



Ich habe mir den SQLab 311 mit 16° auch gegönnt. Optisch kein Gewinn, aber die Handgelenke danken es...


----------



## LuckZero (29. Juli 2016)

Doch nicht so viele mit nem kurzen :-D 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Toni (29. Juli 2016)

M + 35

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juli 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den SQLab 311 mit 16° auch gegönnt. Optisch kein Gewinn, aber die Handgelenke danken es...



Ja, und kostet etwa so viel wie eine einzelne Hyaluronsäure-Injektion


----------



## christian1994 (29. Juli 2016)

L mit einem Easton Haven 32mm


----------



## danchoize (30. Juli 2016)

Fahre Größe M mit nem 60er Vorbau 
Schwerpunkt dadurch weiter vorne --> bessere Führung des VR / mehr Druck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (30. Juli 2016)

Bei mir mit 1,83m wirds bei Größe L ein 50er Vorbau.


----------



## thomg (31. Juli 2016)

Fahre Grösse L mit 50er Vorbau und bin 176cm. 
Bin aber Sitzriese.


----------



## BillMeyer (8. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich oute mich hier mal als Neubesitzer eines Fastforward. Ich konnte noch einige Teile des ehemaligen BDW von User @Seppl- ergattern.
Mein Aufbau läuft gerade und soll auch wieder mit 27,5"+ (3.0 Reifen) laufen. Allerdings stehe ich gerade vor der Herausforderung, dass irgendwie alle 27,5+ bzw 29" Gabeln von RockShox mit Boost  und 140mm scheinbar vom Markt gekauft bzw. verschwunden sind.

Daher zwei Fragen, gibt es unterschiedliche 27,5"+ Standards?
Ich habe nämlich eine Gabel bei "Bike24" noch auftreiben können, allerdings passt da der Reifen nicht rein.
Es war diese hier: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=152178;menu=1000,2,121
Reifen hat oben am Casting angestanden. Auf der Gabel stand auch 27,5"?
Ich verstehe es langsam nicht mehr, bzw. bin mir total unsicher, welche Gabel ich jetzt bestellen soll. Oder hat mir der Händler einfach eine falsche Gabel geschickt?

2. Frage wäre, hat irgendjemand ein Tipp für mich wo ich eine passende "Lieferbare" Gabel bekommen kann?

Zwei habe ich im Auge, bin mir jedoch wie gesagt, überhaupt nicht mehr sicher, welche ich bestellen sollte:

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/fe...ed-achse-15-mm-boost-schwarz-2017/125587.html

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=136427;menu=1000,2,121;page=4

danke schon mal vorab, für euren Input.


----------



## Seppl- (8. August 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich oute mich hier mal als Neubesitzer eines Fastforward. Ich konnte noch einige Teile des ehemaligen BDW von User @Seppl- ergattern.
> Mein Aufbau läuft gerade und soll auch wieder mit 27,5"+ (3.0 Reifen) laufen. Allerdings stehe ich gerade vor der Herausforderung, dass irgendwie alle 27,5+ bzw 29" Gabeln von RockShox mit Boost  und 140mm scheinbar vom Markt gekauft bzw. verschwunden sind.
> ...


Man zwei Tage früher ey, da war die Gabel noch da 

Viel Erfolg dir! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2016)

27,5" ist zu klein. Du brauchst eine 29"/27,5"+ Gabel mit Boost-Standard, dMit Du sowohl die Höhe hast, als auch die Breite. 27,5"+ hat fast denselben Durchmesser, wie 29".

Ansonsten schau mal bei rczbikeshop.de rein. Die haben oft gute Angebote und neulich gab es noch eine 29" Boost Pike zu einem super Kurs.


----------



## BillMeyer (8. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 27,5" ist zu klein. Du brauchst eine 29"/27,5"+ Gabel mit Boost-Standard, dMit Du sowohl die Höhe hast, als auch die Breite. 27,5"+ hat fast denselben Durchmesser, wie 29".
> 
> Ansonsten schau mal bei rczbikeshop.de rein. Die haben oft gute Angebote und neulich gab es noch eine 29" Boost Pike zu einem super Kurs.



Danke für den Input. Leider auch in dem von dir genannten Shop, ausverkauft.

@Seppl- 

ja, total ärgerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich oute mich hier mal als Neubesitzer eines Fastforward. Ich konnte noch einige Teile des ehemaligen BDW von User @Seppl- ergattern.
> Mein Aufbau läuft gerade und soll auch wieder mit 27,5"+ (3.0 Reifen) laufen. Allerdings stehe ich gerade vor der Herausforderung, dass irgendwie alle 27,5+ bzw 29" Gabeln von RockShox mit Boost  und 140mm scheinbar vom Markt gekauft bzw. verschwunden sind.
> ...


Frag doch mal bei Last nach. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2016)

Leider passt in eine Boost Pike ein WTB 27.5x3 nur ganz knapp rein.
Das finde ich ziemlich ärgerlich...


----------



## Seppl- (9. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Leider passt in eine Boost Pike ein WTB 27.5x3 nur ganz knapp rein.
> Das finde ich ziemlich ärgerlich...


würde behaupten, bei mir war ausreichend platz in der Pike 

btw @der-gute, die Cleg ist verkauft


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2016)

Freund von mor hat einen WTB Bridger auf ner Easton ARC 40 und die Kombi schleift mit den Produktionsnippeln am Casting


----------



## Der Toni (9. August 2016)

Das ist ein WTB Bridger 3.0 auf einer DT 551 Felge in einer Pike Boost in meinem FF. Da ist genug Platz.


----------



## hasardeur (9. August 2016)

Hier eine Yari (bis auf 130 mm travelbar): 816761-rock-shox-yari-rc-solo-air-160mm-neu
Ein F34: 816268-fox-2016-float-34-27-5-plus-size-140mm-fit4-with-boost-110mm-axle-brand-new

Nach meiner Erfahrung mit der Charger-Dämpfung halte ich die Yari mit MoCo sicher nicht mehr für eine schlechte Gabel. Ansonsten die Fox mit Fit4-Kartusche.


----------



## BillMeyer (9. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hier eine Yari (bis auf 130 mm travelbar): 816761-rock-shox-yari-rc-solo-air-160mm-neu
> Ein F34: 816268-fox-2016-float-34-27-5-plus-size-140mm-fit4-with-boost-110mm-axle-brand-new
> 
> Nach meiner Erfahrung mit der Charger-Dämpfung halte ich die Yari mit MoCo sicher nicht mehr für eine schlechte Gabel. Ansonsten die Fox mit Fit4-Kartusche.



Danke für den Hinweis, leider ist die Yari eine 27,5" Gabel. Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe, passt da der WTB Bridger 3.0 nicht rein.
Ich brauche also ne 29" Gabel.
Bei der Fox schreckt mich der Artikelstandort etwas ab  Und außerdem ist es laut Beschreibung auch ne 27,5" Gabel.



Der Toni schrieb:


> Das ist ein WTB Bridger 3.0 auf einer DT 551 Felge in einer Pike Boost in meinem FF. Da ist genug Platz.
> Anhang anzeigen 518273



Ich denke mal auf deiner Gabel ist hinten ein Aufkleber 29" drauf?



der-gute schrieb:


> Freund von mor hat einen WTB Bridger auf ner Easton ARC 40 und die Kombi schleift mit den Produktionsnippeln am Casting



Welche gabel? Wie kommt der krasse Unterschied zu @Der Toni zu stande? Bei ihm sieht das ja echt geschmeidig aus.


----------



## danchoize (9. August 2016)

Boost gabeln sind immer 29/27.5+


----------



## Der Toni (9. August 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal auf deiner Gabel ist hinten ein Aufkleber 29" drauf?
> 
> 
> 
> Welche gabel? Wie kommt der krasse Unterschied zu @Der Toni zu stande? Bei ihm sieht das ja echt geschmeidig aus.



Das ist eine 27,5+/29 Gabel. So stehts auch hinten drauf 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## BillMeyer (9. August 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das ist eine 27,5+/29 Gabel. So stehts auch hinten drauf
> 
> von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet



Ok, dann habe ich einfach die falsche Gabel vom Händler geschickt bekommen.
Es war diese: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=152178;menu=1000,2,121

Und es stand nur 27,5 hinten drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (10. August 2016)

Servus zusammen,
mein Bruder benötigt für seine MT5 einen PM-Adapter auf eine 203 er Magura Scheibe.
Er fährt in seinem FFWD eine Fox 34 von glaube ich 2014.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob die Gabel PM 6 hat ?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Grins3katze (10. August 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ok, dann habe ich einfach die falsche Gabel vom Händler geschickt bekommen.
> Es war diese: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=152178;menu=1000,2,121
> 
> Und es stand nur 27,5 hinten drauf



hmmm das finde ich auch komisch... gibt es 27,5+/650B mit 42mm offset und 27,5+/29 mit 51mm offset bei Bike 24???

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=152178;menu=1000,2,121  (da steht auch 27,5+ Laufradgröße - offset 42mm)
VS
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=152107;menu=1000,2,121 (da steht 27,5+ oder 29 bei Laufradgröße - offset 51mm)

ich glaube du brauchst die 27,5+/29....


----------



## schlonser (10. August 2016)

Moin!






Eine neue Lackierung steht an, bzw Pulverbeschichtung.

Kann mich aber nicht so recht zwischen ral4000 und ral5018 entscheiden

was würdet ihr nehmen, mit den orangenen Anbauteilen?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2016)

Baaah...türkis oder violett, in toter RAL Farbe? Da kannst du es doch gleich pink lassen.
Hast du keinen anderen Farbfächer zur Hand?
Es muss doch kein RAL sein, normal kann man doch das ganze Universum anmischen lassen, mit Metalflakes oder Flipflop.


----------



## schneller Emil (10. August 2016)

Servus!
Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für eine 29er felge. So breit wie möglich? Oder eher gemäßigt ?
Muss es ne Flow MK3 sein oder kann ich mit einer Arch MK3 (26mm innen) auskommen. (Gewicht sparen)
Reifen wären von maxxis DHF/DHR II oder 2x HR II.

Möchte jetzt nicht allzu viel für einen LRS ausgeben, da ich das mit 29 erst mal probieren möchte, um zu sehen was mir mehr taugt.


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> was würdet ihr nehmen, mit den orangenen Anbauteilen?



Hellblau, Braun-Bronze, leuchtendes Grün ... da geht einiges.



schneller Emil schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für eine 29er felge.



Zum Ausprobieren würde ich nach einer E1900 Spline Two schauen. Die gibt es oft schon für Schmales. Vorn muss dann evtl. ein Adapter für die Boost-Gabel dran, wenn Du die Felge gebraucht kaufst. Ich habe die EX 471 mit auch "nur" 25 mm innerer Maulweite und bin damit zufrieden. Auch ein recht breiter Magic Mary in 2.35 sitzt da super drauf. Einen 2.5er Minion würde ich auch noch darauf fahren.

Würde ich was aufbauen wollen, wäre wohl auch die neue Flow EX meine Wahl, da 29 mm innen. Ob ich es brauche, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## schlonser (10. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Baaah...türkis oder violett, in toter RAL Farbe? Da kannst du es doch gleich pink lassen.
> Hast du keinen anderen Farbfächer zur Hand?
> Es muss doch kein RAL sein, normal kann man doch das ganze Universum anmischen lassen, mit Metalflakes oder Flipflop.



Na Na Na, nich gleich meckern, mach lieber konstruktive Vorschläge. 

Es soll widerstandsfähig sein - also Pulver

Da hab ich bisher sehr wenige Beschichter in DE gefunden die überhaupt schon mal ein bike gepulvert haben (und Einzelaufträge annehmen) und die machen in aller Regel nur RAL-Töne, und meist da auch nur einige wenige.
Wenn du einen Fachbetrieb kennst der ausgefallenere Sachen pulvert, immer her damit.

Die liegen aber tendenziell nicht in meiner Nähe, also muß ich aus der Ferne eine Farbe bestimmen. UND NEIN, ich habe keine RAL und Pantone-Fächer zu Hause rumliegen.

Bis jetzt is mein Favorit Götz Pulverbeschichtungen in der Nähe von Stuttgart, die bieten 500 Farben an und sind seit Jahren auf Bikes spezialisiert. Wer sich erinnert, das "PINK" meines FFWD war keine Absicht und ich habe keinen Bock auf ne erneute Fehllackierung.

Poste doch mal ein paar Bilder was DU schick finden würdest, dann hab ich was zum zeigen und muß kein totes RAL nehmen.

ABER KNALLEN MUSSES!


----------



## hardtails (10. August 2016)

frag doch mal bei transalp an
die lassen ihre rahmen auch in deutschland pulvern, vielleicht sagen sie dir wo


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. August 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Na Na Na, nich gleich meckern, mach lieber konstruktive Vorschläge.
> 
> Es soll widerstandsfähig sein - also Pulver
> 
> ...


Ich habe mal das Fully meiner Freundin bei rockenstein pulvern lassen. Such mal nach denen im Netz, die beschichten die ganzen Räder von cube etc. Ich habe vor gut 4 Jahren 130 Euro inkl. Versand bezahlt. Mit entlacken usw. Die Arbeit war super, alle Gewinde abgeklebt usw. Eine Farbkarte bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt gegen Pfand. Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (10. August 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> hmmm das finde ich auch komisch... gibt es 27,5+/650B mit 42mm offset und 27,5+/29 mit 51mm offset bei Bike 24???
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=152178;menu=1000,2,121  (da steht auch 27,5+ Laufradgröße - offset 42mm)
> VS
> ...



Gut das ich nicht der einzige bin der es nicht blickt 
Die Gabel vom 1. Link hatte ich bestellt, da 27,5+ -> nur die passt halt nicht. Die andere ist nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Bench (10. August 2016)

@schlonser 
Hab vor einiger Zeit mal bei Propain angefragt, die lassen ihre Rahmen bei Rockenstein pulvern.
http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php/de/

braun-bronze ist übrigens geil. Ich hab mir damals nen Rahmen nur gekauft, weil er die Farbe hatte


----------



## BrotherMo (10. August 2016)

Götz ist ne gute Adresse. Viele gute Arbeiten gesehen bei uns in der Ecke.... (komme aus der Nachbarschaft)


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. August 2016)

Gleiss Oberflächentechnik bei Hannover mischt eigentlich auch alles zusammen was du willst. Fahrradrahmen haben die früher selber welche gebastelt.


----------



## schlonser (10. August 2016)

Rockenstein klingt gut. Die machen NCS, Pantone und RAL, man hört viel Gutes, Erfahrung mit Bikes, und das Beste: 50 Km zum Fahren, kann also alles persönlich bequatschen und Farbkarten wälzen.

Na dann weiß ich ja was ich im Winter mache! Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!


----------



## MalcolmX (10. August 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Servus!
> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für eine 29er felge. So breit wie möglich? Oder eher gemäßigt ?
> Muss es ne Flow MK3 sein oder kann ich mit einer Arch MK3 (26mm innen) auskommen. (Gewicht sparen)
> Reifen wären von maxxis DHF/DHR II oder 2x HR II.
> ...


EX 471 sind super Felgen aus meiner Sicht... preislich sehr ok, Gewicht ok, Maulweite perfekt, Top Haltbarkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (11. August 2016)

Ich habe mir für das FFWD ein Vorderrad mit XM481 bauen lassen, auf welcher ich einen HD in 2,35" fahre.


----------



## Seppl- (11. August 2016)

Falls das noch nicht jeder gesehen hat:


----------



## Der Toni (11. August 2016)

Super  

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## BrotherMo (11. August 2016)

Super Sache mit dem kostenlosen Upgrade für die V1 Rahmen.

Hatte bzw. habe keinen Ärger mit verrutschen aber das Upgrade macht trotzdem Sinn. Auch das sich die Einsteller nicht mehr lockern sollen....


----------



## schneller Emil (12. August 2016)

Danke für die infos, hab mich jetzt für die Arch MK3 entschieden. Sollten bei meinem Fliegengewicht ja reichen


----------



## BillMeyer (13. August 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mein Bruder benötigt für seine MT5 einen PM-Adapter auf eine 203 er Magura Scheibe.
> Er fährt in seinem FFWD eine Fox 34 von glaube ich 2014.
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob die Gabel PM 6 hat ?
> Vielen Dank.



Ja, die Gabel hat PM6. Er brauchst also Magura Adapter QM-42 für die 203mm Scheibe.


----------



## darkJST (17. August 2016)

Hatte jemand von euch bei der Pike schonmal ne zu langsame Zugstufe? Fahr die aktuell komplett offen und bei vier Klicks zu versackt sie Im Federweg...weiß wer Abhilfe?


----------



## hasardeur (17. August 2016)

Für Dämpfungprobleme gibt es prinzipiell 3 Lösungen für die Pike.

Eine kombinierte Stahlfeder-Dämpfer-Lösung: http://www.crconception.com/index.php?p=1_10_Preparation-Rock-shox
Eine Kartusche von FAST/MRC: http://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerk/Tuning/Factory-Piston-Kit-fuer-Rock-Shox-Pike-ab-2014.html
Oder ein Umbau der originalen Kartusche von Mario Janeiro: http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/federgabel/pike/

Wenn Du schreibst, sie versackt im FW, bedeutet das, sie rauscht durch den FW? Dann wäre eher die Kennlinie der Druckstufe verantwortlich. Mit einer besseren LSC könnte man hier gegensteuern oder eben auf Coil umbauen. Alternativ kann ma auch die AWK verbauen. Bei einer Boost-Pike muss man dazu aber noch etwas warten. Für die normale/alte Pike gibt es das Teil schon bei Fahrradfahrwerk.de.

Wenn die Zugstufe zu langsam ist, verhärtet die Gabel bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen, gibt also den FW nicht wieder frei. In dem Fall ist wohl die FAST-Kartusche oder der MST-Umbau am besten geeignet. Du könntest auch dünneres Öl versuchen, doch ist die Druckstufe der Pike ja auch nicht so berauschend und würde dann noch schwächer werden.


----------



## darkJST (17. August 2016)

Zweiteres ist der Fall, bei vier Klicks von offen saugt sich die Gabel bei vielen Schlägen immer weiter in den Federweg bis sie nurnoch eine bessere Starrgabel ist, schön zu sehen im dem Album. Komplett offen ist nahe dem Optimum, jedoch fehlt mir die Möglichkeit zu schauen obs ab jetzt nur nervös wird oder passt.

Mit der AWK liebäugle ich ja, allerdings habe ich eine DPA.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2016)

ehrlich gesagt: Man kann der Pike ja viel nachsagen aber ne zu langsame Zugstufe? Ich fahre in zwei Rädern die Pike und ich finde man kann die schon recht vernünftig einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. August 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Mit der AWK liebäugle ich ja, allerdings habe ich eine DPA.



Na dann wird es wohl beim Liebäugeln bleiben oder Du entscheidest Dich auf Kosten der Absenkung für die Coil-Lösung.


----------



## darkJST (17. August 2016)

Nicht wenn man auf DualAir umbaut Irgendwo am Anfang des AWK-Themas ist dazu eine Anleitung verlinkt. Oder halt Standrohrwechsel...


schulte69 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt: Man kann der Pike ja viel nachsagen aber ne zu langsame Zugstufe? Ich fahre in zwei Rädern die Pike und ich finde man kann die schon recht vernünftig einstellen.


Und genau das wundert mich eben auch, ist nicht die einzige Pike im Bekanntenkreis und Google liefert auch keine sinnvollen Ergebnisse zu diesem Problem.


----------



## freetourer (17. August 2016)

Ich habe momentan 3 29er Pikes im Einsatz - eine vierte habe ich mittlerweile verkauft.

Die Zugstufen sind wie @schulte69 bereits schrieb sicher nicht zu langsam.

Wenn Dir die Pike absackt (auf Deinen Bildern sieht es in der Tat so aus) hilft nur mehr Druck / weniger SAG.


----------



## hasardeur (17. August 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man auf DualAir umbaut Irgendwo am Anfang des AWK-Themas ist dazu eine Anleitung verlinkt. Oder halt Standrohrwechsel...



Ja, früher mal. Chickadeehill baut das aber nicht mehr, ist zu kompliziert, teuer, schwer. Ganz ehrlich, ich würde die Coil-Variante probieren. Ist von allen Möglichkeiten die günstigste (keine neue CSU), kann man zurück bauen und sicher auch nicht viel schwerer, da man ja die Charger-Kartusche spart. Auf die Travel-Option verzichtest Du ja mit allen Lösungen.
Ich fahre seit kurzer Zeit meine Lyrik als Coil und glaube nicht, dass die AWK meine Pike gleichermaßen aufwertet. Gefühlt habe ich doppelt so viel Federweg im Steilen. Die beste Erfahrung war aber der DH-Race-Track im Bikepark Hahnenklee. Mit dem Umbau auf Coil kann man da einfach überall drauf halten. Je gröber und schneller, desto besser funktioniert das Teil.


----------



## felixh. (17. August 2016)

@hasardeur - hast du die komplette AIO Coil von CR Conception - oder nur die Coil?


----------



## hasardeur (17. August 2016)

Nee, ich habe meine alte Lyrik RC2DH an meiner Fanes umgebaut. Danach überlege ich tatsächlich, ob ich die CR Conception Lösung oder die AWK nehme. Vorteil der AWK ist die wohl bessere Einstellbarkeit und das geringere Gewicht. Die Leistung meiner Lyrik RC2DH brauche ich am FFWD nicht. Der geringe Federweg des Hinterbaus limitiert da eher 

Wenn, würde ich aber die AIO versuchen, da mir die Charger-Kartusche nicht so gefällt bzw. ich einfach noch keine zufriedenstellende Einstellung gefunden habe.


----------



## felixh. (17. August 2016)

Das Gewicht AWK+Charger vs AIO mit Stahl ist quasi ident! Aber ja - logisch mit AWK kann man mehr rumspielen bzw anpassen auf eine bestimmte Strecke - hat aber halt Lufttypisch noch immer etwas härteres Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## LuckZero (19. August 2016)

Ich könnte brechen....dachte ich komme endlich mal auf den Bock. Neuer Schlappen wirft schon Luft raus (mit 35psi aufgepumpt)

Oder einfach Dichtmilch?


----------



## darkJST (20. August 2016)

Soweit ich weiß sind die TR-Reifen, egal von welchem Hersteller, nicht für den Betrieb ohne Milch gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (20. August 2016)

Das sieht mir mehr nach nem Verarbeitungsfehler aus. Oder beim Erstaufpumpen zuviel Druck. Würde den Reifen direkt reklamieren.


----------



## Beckinio (20. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen....ich fahre das Fastforward nun seit ein paar Wochen. Ich bin wirklich begeistert. Das einzige was mich stört ist wenn ich den Berg hoch fahre also das Hinterrad inkl. Antrieb belastet wird, es irgendwelche Knackgeräusche gibt. Der Antrieb ist super eingestellt und ich bin am rätseln was es sein könnte. Ich habe Hope Naben, welche ich auch um 1-2mm abgeschliffen habe. Das Hinterrad ist relativ fest angezogen, aber kann es sein, dass sich das Hinterrad ggf. immer noch ein wenig bewegt es es solche geringen Knackgeräusche verursacht. Es hört sich irgendwie so an, als ob es von der Kette kommt. Ich weiß, es ist natürlich schwer zu erraten, aber vielleicht können mir die Personen welche kein festen Hinterradsitz hatten, mir erklären woran Sie es gemerkt haben. Vielleicht hattet Ihr ja das selbe Fehlerbild. Ich wäre um jeden Tip sehr dankbar. Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2016)

Bei mir war damals einfach das Hinterrad beim Bremsen verrutscht.
Da hatte nix geknackt - vorher nicht und nachher nicht. Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, so dick Lack wie da dazwischen war. Auch nach Abschleifen des Lacks hat nix geknackt - ist aber gerutscht. Mit stabilen Schnellspanner hat auch nix geknackt. Mit dem neuen Insert auch nicht. Was mal knackt, aber nur beim Bremsen, ist der Halter für den Bremssattel.

Knacken kommt gern mal von der Nabe, dem Ritzel, dem Freilauf (oder..oder..usw).


----------



## woodmonkey (20. August 2016)

Oder Sattelrohr durch zu viel Spiel. Ist bei mir denke ich der Fall und muss da noch gegensteuern. Ist aber noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Der Toni (20. August 2016)

Ich hatte das knacken auch am Hinterrad. Habe dann einen Shimano Schnellspanner mit Stahlachse genommenen. Seit dem ist Ruhe. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## talisman (20. August 2016)

Beckinio schrieb:


> ...was mich stört ist wenn ich den Berg hoch fahre also das Hinterrad inkl. Antrieb belastet wird, es irgendwelche Knackgeräusche gibt...



Das kann auch vom Sitz der Kassette auf dem Freilaufkörper kommen. Viel Fett hilft hier viel und den Lockring richtig fest anziehen (40 Nm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (20. August 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Zweiteres ist der Fall, bei vier Klicks von offen saugt sich die Gabel bei vielen Schlägen immer weiter in den Federweg bis sie nurnoch eine bessere Starrgabel ist, schön zu sehen im dem Album. Komplett offen ist nahe dem Optimum, jedoch fehlt mir die Möglichkeit zu schauen obs ab jetzt nur nervös wird oder passt.
> 
> Mit der AWK liebäugle ich ja, allerdings habe ich eine DPA.



Wie viele Tokens hast du denn verbaut?
Denke eher das ist dein Problem wenn die Gabel zu tief im Federweg steht.
Mehr Tokens rein, dann bleibt die Gabel höher im Federweg, zusätzlich kannst du weniger Luft fahren und die Gabel spricht besser an. 
Zumindest bei meiner so.


----------



## BillMeyer (20. August 2016)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen....ich fahre das Fastforward nun seit ein paar Wochen. Ich bin wirklich begeistert. Das einzige was mich stört ist wenn ich den Berg hoch fahre also das Hinterrad inkl. Antrieb belastet wird, es irgendwelche Knackgeräusche gibt. Der Antrieb ist super eingestellt und ich bin am rätseln was es sein könnte. Ich habe Hope Naben, welche ich auch um 1-2mm abgeschliffen habe. Das Hinterrad ist relativ fest angezogen, aber kann es sein, dass sich das Hinterrad ggf. immer noch ein wenig bewegt es es solche geringen Knackgeräusche verursacht. Es hört sich irgendwie so an, als ob es von der Kette kommt. Ich weiß, es ist natürlich schwer zu erraten, aber vielleicht können mir die Personen welche kein festen Hinterradsitz hatten, mir erklären woran Sie es gemerkt haben. Vielleicht hattet Ihr ja das selbe Fehlerbild. Ich wäre um jeden Tip sehr dankbar. Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus



Wie fest ist denn "relativ" fest? Also in NM?
Einfach mal mit 8 NM anziehen, dann sollte Ruhe sein, falls es vom Hinterrad kommt.

Zusätzlich gibt es eine neue Befestigung für die linke Seite das Achsaufnahme. Schicken die Jungs von Last einem zu, wenn man nett danach fragt.


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. August 2016)

Ich hatte das knacken solange die Endkappen nicht ausreichend abgeschliffen waren, dann konnte sich die Nabe/Achse minimal bewegen. War mit leichtem axialen Spiel verbunden. Einfach mal am HR seitlich ruckeln ob wirklich alles fest ist. Ansonsten Schnellspannachse ordentlich gefettet? Oder das Laufrad setzt sich irgendwo bei starker Belastung, meinen LRS muss ich ab und an nachspannen.
Mitlerweile knarzen nurnoch Sattel/Sattelstange immer mal wieder durch Dreck etc.


----------



## Biost0ne (21. August 2016)

So mein last steht auch im Bm... für den downhill park ist es einfach nix


----------



## BrotherMo (21. August 2016)

Überrascht dich das?


----------



## Biost0ne (21. August 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Überrascht dich das?



Naja die Geo für ein Freeride Ht hat es ja  und gut ballern kann man damit auch  aber is halt etwas Langsam...


----------



## Nico Laus (21. August 2016)

Schilder doch mal deine Eindrücke. Wenn das jetzt jemand geschrieben hätte, der vom Fully kommt, hätte ich es verstanden. Bei dir habe ich eine umfangreiche Hartail-Vergangenheit im Kopf. Deshalb wundert es mich schon. Denn gerade das FFWD, im speziellen wie du es aufgebaut hast, ist doch ziemlich potent.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2016)

Ja, das hat mich auch überrascht - man fühlt sich ja sauschnell.
Aber als ich die Tage auf meinem Fully hinterm Kumpel mit FFwd (29-B+) herfuhr, war er mir zu langsam....


----------



## Biost0ne (21. August 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schilder doch mal deine Eindrücke. Wenn das jetzt jemand geschrieben hätte, der vom Fully kommt, hätte ich es verstanden. Bei dir habe ich eine umfangreiche Hartail-Vergangenheit im Kopf. Deshalb wundert es mich schon. Denn gerade das FFWD, im speziellen wie du es aufgebaut hast, ist doch ziemlich potent.



Bin ja beides gefahren fully und HT immer im wechsel ^^

Das Last Fährt sich wunderbar auf Trails und Touren... aber Ein HT in einem Bikepark ist wie eine schnecke... 
Problem is einfach das man die Bremswellen, Anlieger und Wurzelteppiche nicht schnell genug fahren kann, da es einfach zu viele schläge sind die einem beim schneller fahren einfach runterhebeln würden.


----------



## LuckZero (21. August 2016)

Das man mit dem Ding keinen Strava KOM holt ist ja klar 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2016)

B+ oder 29?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2016)

Hab schon Strava KOMs geholt damit. Aber Bremswellen - brrrr...


----------



## Biost0ne (21. August 2016)

B+


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2016)

29 ist erheblich schneller. Ich fahr 29-B+ oder 29-29, jenachdem.


----------



## yzf (21. August 2016)

ich fahrs in 29er konfig und es is schon schnell fürn HT, für otto normalo und je nach strecke mehr als ausreichend. gegen die richtig schnellen jungs am fully aber keine chance, war aber zu erwarten.
für mich ist der limitierende faktor die gabel.

Ps: da war doch jemand der ne pike boost für sein ffwd sucht und keine findet. unter umständen, sprich preis der neuanschaffung, würde ich meine verkaufen. also bei interesse mal melden.


----------



## BillMeyer (21. August 2016)

yzf schrieb:


> ich fahrs in 29er konfig und es is schon schnell fürn HT, für otto normalo und je nach strecke mehr als ausreichend. gegen die richtig schnellen jungs am fully aber keine chance, war aber zu erwarten.
> für mich ist der limitierende faktor die gabel.
> 
> Ps: da war doch jemand der ne pike boost für sein ffwd sucht und keine findet. unter umständen, sprich preis der neuanschaffung, würde ich meine verkaufen. also bei interesse mal melden.



danke für das Angebot. Allerdings ist bei mir jetzt ne Fox 34 verbaut.


----------



## yzf (22. August 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> danke für das Angebot. Allerdings ist bei mir jetzt ne Fox 34 verbaut.


Was kann die neue?


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. August 2016)

In Schube hätte ich mit dem Last auch keinen Spaß....bei dem Schlepplift  
Was kommt denn dann als nächstes, wieder ein ordentliches fully? Ein laufruhigeres HT als das Last wird es kaum geben.


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2016)

HT im Park kann nur eine lustige Erfahrung, aber kein Dauerzustand sein. Man hat allerdings mehr Pausen, weil man ständig Reifen flicken muss. Auf glatt präparierten Lines macht das FFWD bestimmt sogar Spass. Ich habe nur noch nicht probiert, weil ich im Park endlich mal wieder meine Fanes fahre, statt dauernd nur das FFWD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (22. August 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> In Schube hätte ich mit dem Last auch keinen Spaß....bei dem Schlepplift
> Was kommt denn dann als nächstes, wieder ein ordentliches fully? Ein laufruhigeres HT als das Last wird es kaum geben.



Ich hatte was mich auch wunderte kein platten  und ja der Lift "Oh mein Gott" hatte ich da Angst als das Bike mitten in der mitte bei den großen Wurzeln hinten anfängt zu hüpfen  

Ht is für mich im bikepark wohl geschichte... ^^


----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2016)

Hat hier echt jemand erwartet, das man mit dem FFWD auf anspruchsvollen Strecken genauso schnell wie mit einem 160mm-Fully ist? 

Nein, geht nicht. Für "Schnellsein" habe ich mir das FFWD aber auch nicht gekauft...


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2016)

In Rabenberg fand ich es schnell genug, ging besser als mit dem 160/140 Trailbike oder dem 190/170 Enduro. Allerdings taten hinterher beide Knie weh  .
Daher würde ich es auch nicht als Parkbike hernehmen.


----------



## Biost0ne (22. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hat hier echt jemand erwartet, das man mit dem FFWD auf anspruchsvollen Strecken genauso schnell wie mit einem 160mm-Fully ist?
> 
> Nein, geht nicht. Für "Schnellsein" habe ich mir das FFWD aber auch nicht gekauft...



Nein sowas habe ich auch nicht erwartet  es ging auch recht gut mit dem FF in Schube, sowohl die DH BX und die Hidden aber so ein HT nimmt ein halt deutlich schneller die Kraft im BP als ein Fully... Deswegen jetzt auch wieder  der wechsel...


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2016)

Am besten hat man beides 

Auf Flowstrecken und A-Lines, also mit schön plattgewalzten Untergründen sollte das HT dem Fully überlegen sein, da man es viel besser durch die Anlieger drücken und aktiver fahren kann. Solche Strecken bieten mittlerweile fast alle Bikeparks. Also fahr das nächste Mal einfach nach Hahnenklee und hab Spass mit dem HT auf dem Flowtrail, der A-Line, der Northshore und dem Singletrail. Nur den DH Racetrack solltest Du mit HT meiden. Thale kann man auch super mit HT fahren (war ich schon mit dem FFWD, also passt meine erste Aussage hierzu nicht  ), Andreasberg passt sowieso. Braunlage solltest Du vielleicht meiden. Weiter weg darfst Du natürlich auch und dort gibt es ebenfalls HT-taugliche Strecken.


----------



## Biost0ne (22. August 2016)

In Hahnenklee bin ich am 10.9  Mal sehen vielleicht geht das last weg oder nicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yzf (22. August 2016)

Andreasberg ist geil mit dem FFWD. da macht sogar der downhill spass.


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. August 2016)

bio, behalt das Last und leg dir ein Zweit/Erstrad zu. Ich bin immer glücklich zwischen HT und fully wechseln zu können. Sonst müsste ich mir alle paar Monate ein neues Rad zulegen... mag ich nicht . Auf Dauer ist ein HT eine günstige Angelegenheit, solange keine Teile durch "grobe Gewalteinwirkung" im Einsatz zu schaden kommen. Meine Kurbel


----------



## mw.dd (22. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Am besten hat man beides





Muellbeutel schrieb:


> behalt das Last und leg dir ein Zweit/Erstrad zu.



So machen, bitte.

Ich brauche ein neues Zweitrad zum FFWD. Jemand eine Empfehlung? 29er ist gesetzt, mindestens 140mm FW...


----------



## BillMeyer (22. August 2016)

yzf schrieb:


> Was kann die neue?



Finde die Fox34 im Last auf jeden Fall besser als die Pike die in meinem Argon arbeitet.


----------



## freetourer (22. August 2016)

Banshee Prime

Trailfox

E29


----------



## BrotherMo (22. August 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Banshee Prime
> 
> Trailfox
> 
> E29



YT Jeffsy-Dingens


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. August 2016)

nukeproof mega290


----------



## MalcolmX (22. August 2016)

Santa Cruz Hightower, Evil Wreckoning, Trek Slash 2017

Heute hatte ich auch meine Fastforward-Premiere, endlich...



FB_IMG_1471887867830 by MalcomXL, on Flickr


----------



## Nico Laus (23. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So machen, bitte.
> 
> Ich brauche ein neues Zweitrad zum FFWD. Jemand eine Empfehlung? 29er ist gesetzt, mindestens 140mm FW...


*Nicolai Ion G13*


----------



## andrewam (23. August 2016)

Cotic Rocket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich brauche ein neues Zweitrad zum FFWD. Jemand eine Empfehlung? 29er ist gesetzt, mindestens 140mm FW...



Alutech Tofane (Komplettbike für 3,6 k€ mit ziemlich geiler Ausstattung) oder auch das Jeffsy bzw. das Banshee Prime. Wenn es wieder Stahl sein darf, das ICB2.0 von Portus Cycles in 29".
Aktuell seeehr günstig: On One Codeine 29"



andrewam schrieb:


> Cotic Rocket



In 29"? Das hat nur 27,5", ist cool, aber auch nur bis L erhältlich.


----------



## andrewam (23. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Alutech Tofane (Komplettbike für 3,6 k€ mit ziemlich geiler Ausstattung) oder auch das Jeffsy bzw. das Banshee Prime. Wenn es wieder Stahl sein darf, das ICB2.0 von Portus Cycles in 29".
> Aktuell seeehr günstig: On One Codeine 29"
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/rocketMAX

Das ist das 29er rocket und das sogar in M bis XL


----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2016)

Rose Root Miller 2017...?

Ich weiss ja nicht, als "Ergänzung" zum Ffwd macht sich ein wendiges Trailbike doch besser. Oder ein Superenduro. Oder DH. Oder CC-Flitze.


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aktuell seeehr günstig: On One Codeine 29"



Da hätte ich jetzt gerade kurz entschlossen die Bestellung für den Rahmen ausgelöst... Leider keine Umwerfermontage möglich 
Wenn Rahmen only, dann müssen die Teile aus meinem Trailfox übernommen werden können.

Trailfox - auf keinen Fall wieder
Speci - recht teuer, 30-42 reicht mir als kleinste Übersetzung nicht - aufwendiger Umbau notwendig. Mal sehen, vielleicht das E29 comp + 1x12
Jeffsy - scheint Qualitätsprobleme zu geben
Tofane - ebenfalls Qualitätsproblem
Santa Cruz Hightower, Evil Wreckoning, Trek Slash 2017 - nur wenn ich im Lotto gewinne
Nicolai - auch zu teuer + zu abgefahren

Ich warte wohl auf das neue Root Miller; bis dahin mache ich noch ein paar Experimente, meinem Trailfox das Knarzen abzugewöhnen... An sich ist das nämlich ein geiles Rad.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, als "Ergänzung" zum Ffwd macht sich ein wendiges Trailbike doch besser.



Ich hätte gern etwas für's Gröbere, was sich allerdings (von mir!)noch hochfahren lässt. Als Trailbike reicht mir das FFWD.


----------



## freetourer (23. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da hätte ich jetzt gerade kurz entschlossen die Bestellung für den Rahmen ausgelöst... Leider keine Umwerfermontage möglich
> Wenn Rahmen only, dann müssen die Teile aus meinem Trailfox übernommen werden können.
> 
> Trailfox - auf keinen Fall wieder
> ...



Da Codeine ist doch genau das Gegenteil vom FFWD - kürzer und höher ist eine Geo ja kaum möglich.

Banshee ?


----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern etwas für's Gröbere, was sich allerdings (von mir!)noch hochfahren lässt. Als Trailbike reicht mir das FFWD.



Ich fühle ziemlich mit Dir und teile die meisten Deiner Schlussfolgerungen zu den verschiedenen Bikes. 29" und für's Grobe ist allerdings etwas gewagt. Ich hätte da Angst um die Laufräder. Warum dann nicht ein 27,5+ Fully? Beispielsweisse das Maxx FAB4 B+? Ich habe das Bike im Urlaub auf einer Tour passiv erlebt (unser Guide fuhr es) und es wirkte sehr solide und dennoch gut zu treten. Sauber verarbeitet war es auch und hat eine Umwerferaufnahme. Rahmen und Dämpfer (Monarch+) gibt es für 1,5k€. Du bräuchtest dann nur noch einen stabilen B+ LRS.
Wenn es unbedingt 29" sein muss, dann würde ich dennoch das Tofane oder das Banshee probieren.


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 29" und für's Grobe ist allerdings etwas gewagt. Ich hätte da Angst um die Laufräder.



Ich fahre schon für's gröbere einen Alu-Trailfox und würde ihn auch gern weiterfahren, wenn das Knarzen im Rahmen nicht wäre (schon alles versucht). Die Laufräder (Amride25 von AS) haben bisher alles mitgemacht inkl. Platten am Reschenpass oder bei der E1 am Ochsenkopf vergangenes WE.

Ja, das Banshee... wenn mir mal ein Rahmen günstig über den Weg läuft.


----------



## timtim (23. August 2016)

Ich hab mir zum Beispiel grad ein altes 601 zusammengebaut (MK I gibt es günstig im Bikemarkt ,bestückt mit Altteilen ca. 1500€ fahrfertig ), sollte eigentlich ein  "Inselbike" werden weil mir das andere Bike auf LP immer leid tat ,.............aber nun ,nach einer Testwoche im Vinschgau bleibt das ! bin sehr angetan ,geht wie Schmitz Katze und hat noch Potential da ich erst mal nur die kleine Konfiguration gefahren bin.........


----------



## reflux (24. August 2016)

Fährt zufällig ein XL zum probesitzen in Hannover rum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (24. August 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig ein XL zum probesitzen in Hannover rum ?



Kauf lieber ein L aus Kiel


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. August 2016)

Soweit ich weiß fahren dort nur Larges, mein L könntest du proberollen. XL würde mich allerdings dann auch interessieren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. August 2016)

Das L kauft keiner, viel zu langsam im bikepark


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2016)

In Leipzig gibts genug XLs...


----------



## hasardeur (24. August 2016)

Ich fahre öfter an Hannover vorbei. Im Deister nehme ich aber lieber die Fanes. Im Harz ist das FFWD fast perfekt. Vielleicht können wir uns ja dort mal auf eine Tour verabreden.


----------



## micc (24. August 2016)

Fährt hier jemand eine 130 mm Gabel im FFWD?
Oder ist eine 140 mm auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen von wegen Lenkwinkel, Geo, Tretlagerhöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2016)

Warum willst Du eine 130 mm Gabel fahren? Das wäre mal interessant. Ich habe meine Pike sogar auf 150 mm getravelt und bleibe dabei.


----------



## Biost0ne (25. August 2016)

Bin meins auch erst mit 130mm gefahren... Der Lw hat mir so garnicht gefallen... hatte meine santour dann auch auf 150 gepusht


----------



## micc (25. August 2016)

Ich baue das Rad für jemanden auf, der nicht ständig auf steilen, ruppigen Trails unterwegs sein wird.
Es soll eigentlich ein universelles Bike für alles sein, auch flache flowige Trails und auch so im Alltag (Stadt) zu benutzen sein.
Der Kerl ist halt 2m groß, deswegen ein schön langes XL FFWD.
Ich bin es leider noch nicht gefahren, und dachte vielleicht ist es mit 130er Gabel etwas agiler und weniger träge. 
Aber vielleicht ist es das ja auch gar nicht mit der 140er Gabel...?


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2016)

Ich fahre mit dem Teil und 150 mm Gabel auch von der Arbeit nach Hause (37 km), diese Woche bereits jeden Tag. Das passt super.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. August 2016)

micc schrieb:


> Ich baue das Rad für jemanden auf, der nicht ständig auf steilen, ruppigen Trails unterwegs sein wird.
> Es soll eigentlich ein universelles Bike für alles sein, auch flache flowige Trails und auch so im Alltag (Stadt) zu benutzen sein.
> Der Kerl ist halt 2m groß, deswegen ein schön langes XL FFWD.
> Ich bin es leider noch nicht gefahren, und dachte vielleicht ist es mit 130er Gabel etwas agiler und weniger träge.
> Aber vielleicht ist es das ja auch gar nicht mit der 140er Gabel...?


 
Bin auch 2m, das Ffwd ist da nicht besonders groß, eher kurz und kompakt. Schön lang wäre zB Mondraker oder Geometron.
Es ist auch recht flach, also eine 170er Reverb sollte, eine 150er mindestens (ich fahr 125, das ist arg wenig). Zwei drei Spacer unterm Vorbau reichen aus, bei 15mm Rise.
Pike mit 140 (gibt bessere Gabeln), nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Vorne noch niedriger wäre sehr unbequem, 150mm fände ich für rumrollern übertrieben.
Wendig ist es wenn man "fast" in "forward position" fährt. Das ist kein Citybike.
Träge wenn dann wegen der fetten Laufräder/Reifen - aber hinten B+ mit 3.0 kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## BillMeyer (25. August 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig ein XL zum probesitzen in Hannover rum ?



Hätte ein XL in der Nähe von Heidelberg.
Ja, ich weiß, etwas weit. Aber wenn es dir gefällt, kannst es gleich kaufen


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2016)

Ihr seid ja recht schnelllebig mit euren Rad(ver)käufen... Komische Leute hier...


----------



## Biost0ne (25. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja recht schnelllebig mit euren Rad(ver)käufen... Komische Leute hier...



Ich sowieso  so kennt man mich. 

wenn jemand noch keine Gabel hat, hätte noch eine Santour auron abzugeben 29 zoll 2016 model 130mm140mm150mm


----------



## BillMeyer (25. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja recht schnelllebig mit euren Rad(ver)käufen... Komische Leute hier...


Ist halt kein Nicolai


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. August 2016)

Vielen Dank an die Jungs von Last für die schnelle und problemlose Zusendung des Nachrüstteiles für das linke Ausfallende.
So stelle ich mir Service am Endkunden vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (26. August 2016)

Da schließe ich mich gern an. Ging wirklich fix. Mail am Last, kopierte Rechnung mit Bitte um Zusendung und nach 1 Woche lag das Teil im Briefkasten. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Deleted385513 (26. August 2016)

Gibt es im Allgäu ein FFW in L zum probesitzen?  Bin mit 1.78m gerade etwas unentschlossen und hab die Befürchtung, dass das L vll sehr lang ist?


----------



## LuckZero (26. August 2016)

Ich habe nun ja endlich meine ersten Fahrten hinter mir....was soll ich sagen macht einfach Laune. Echtes Ganzkörpertraining....passt sogar für nen RR Fahrer 







Viele Dank für Fragen die beantwortet wurden


----------



## paulimax (29. August 2016)

F4bi schrieb:


> Gibt es im Allgäu ein FFW in L zum probesitzen?  Bin mit 1.78m gerade etwas unentschlossen und hab die Befürchtung, dass das L vll sehr lang ist?


Solltest Du mal nach München kommen, könntest Du auf meinem L eine probefahrt machen auf den Isartrails. Schick ne PM.
Ich bin selbst nur 176cm, fahre es mit 35mm Vorbau und mir taugt es sehr gut.


----------



## MalcolmX (29. August 2016)

F4bi schrieb:


> Gibt es im Allgäu ein FFW in L zum probesitzen?  Bin mit 1.78m gerade etwas unentschlossen und hab die Befürchtung, dass das L vll sehr lang ist?


Falls du nach Chur näher hast, hier kannst du es auch probefahren...


----------



## thomg (29. August 2016)

In Aarau (ch) ist auch noch ein L mit 29er Radsatz zum probefahren.


----------



## Deleted385513 (31. August 2016)

Verflixt, bin erst vor ein paar Monaten aus Konstanz ins Oberallgäu gezogen. Jetzt ist es in die Schweiz etwas weit, aber vielen Dank 
Vll nehm ich auch einfach auf gut Glück das L. Konnte letzthin ein Mondraker Foxy probefahren, das ja noch länger ist. War zwar in engen kurven sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber auch ziemlich geil...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. August 2016)

Nabend,nur mal als kleine Anekdote, beispielsweise zum Thema rutschendes Hinterrad, wie andere Hersteller mit Problemen umgehen: Sie wälzen einfach den Verwaltungsaufwand auf die Kunden ab


----------



## belgiummtb (1. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Spiele mit dem Gedanken ein last zu kaufen.
Brauche mal euere Meinung zur Größe:
Bin 184 und fahre aktuell ein enduro sworks in m, davor auch schon. Als dh hatte ich ein norco a line in m und ein kona in l! Habe ic h alles sehr gerne gefahren wobei das enduro aktuell das beste ist was ich gefahren bin!
Mein ihr das m währe passend iservices eher in Richtung l? Sollte man auf die v2 warten oder lohnt sich dies nicht? Suche eins mit clear coat und ist natürlich schwer zu bekommen...
Grüße und danke

Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. September 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend,nur mal als kleine Anekdote, beispielsweise zum Thema rutschendes Hinterrad, wie andere Hersteller mit Problemen umgehen: Sie wälzen einfach den Verwaltungsaufwand auf die Kunden ab



Na ja. Viele Rahmen knarzen. Wo Lager sind, besteht auch Knarzpotential. Ich habe noch eine Fanes und weiß, wovon ich rede. Mit korrekt eingestellten Lagern knarzt allerdings auch nichts. Es ist doch toll, dass es überhaupt eine Lösung gibt und 10€ sind echt kein Ding, zumal die Versandkosten enthalten sind.
Eines darf man auch nicht vergessen. Wenn man lange mit einem Partner Geschäfte machen möchte, sollte man auch daran interessiert sein, dass es ihm finanziell gut geht, natürlich innerhalb normaler Grenzen.



belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken ein last zu kaufen.
> Brauche mal euere Meinung zur Größe:
> ...



Nur weil Du immer kurze Rahmen gefahren bist, heißt das ja nicht, dass die perfekt gepasst haben. Ich empfehle Dir das L. Das FFWD sollte man mehr auf dem VR fahren. Ein langer Reach hilft dabei. Das FFWD ist kein Dirtbike.


----------



## Biost0ne (1. September 2016)

Ich persönlich muss sagen, Auf V2 muss man nicht warten...

184 und M   

ich bin 180 und fahre nur L Rahmen


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Na ja. Viele Rahmen knarzen. Wo Lager sind, besteht auch Knarzpotential. Ich habe noch eine Fanes und weiß, wovon ich rede. Mit korrekt eingestellten Lagern knarzt allerdings auch nichts. Es ist doch toll, dass es überhaupt eine Lösung gibt und 10€ sind echt kein Ding, zumal die Versandkosten enthalten sind.
> Eines darf man auch nicht vergessen. Wenn man lange mit einem Partner Geschäfte machen möchte, sollte man auch daran interessiert sein, dass es ihm finanziell gut geht, natürlich innerhalb normaler Grenzen.


Das kann ja jeder halten wie er mag. Ich wollte damit auch eher andeuten, dass Last das etwas eleganter löst, indem sie die Ausfallendenfixierung ohne Wenn und Aber an die Leute schicken. Und den Kunden unter Generalverdacht zu stellen "dass jeder das Ding pauschal bestellt" finde ich auch kacke. Wenn ich nen ICB hätte, würde ich auch mit dem Gedanken spielen das Teil zu bestellen, denn wer weiss denn ob es nicht doch irgendwann anfängt.
Klasse finde ich die Nachbesserung schon aber die Art und Weise finde ich nicht elegant gelöst. Und was du zum dem Geschäftspartner erwähnst: Hier (bzw. in einem anderen Faden) gabs genug, die meckerten weil nun die V2 Serie teurer geworden ist. Und: Hast du Last einen kleinen Obolus zukommen lassen, für das Teil der Radachse? Das wäre ja dann nur konsequent


----------



## schneller Emil (1. September 2016)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken ein last zu kaufen.
> Brauche mal euere Meinung zur Größe:
> ...




Ich bin 172cm mit 83cm Schrittlänge und fahre ein M. 
Passt sehr gut. Bei 184cm wäre das viel zu klein!
P.s: unbedingt als 29er aufbauen! Habe beides und 29er sind viel spritziger und besser in Kurven. Nur in ganz heftigen wurzelfeldern ist der +Aufbau besser. Oder bei sehr technischen langsamen Passagen. Insgesamt sind bei 29 aber deutlich mehr Vorteile. War mit 27.5+ schon schnell, jetzt noch mehr !!!! Seeeehhhr geil!


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. September 2016)

Kann nur zustimmen, L passt bei dir perfekt. Und stabile 29er Reifen sind für das Rad am Besten. 
Bin gerade in Südtirol, 1kg Pellen ohne Schlauch und keine Probleme in der Steinhölle. Das ffw darf vorfahren


----------



## Grins3katze (1. September 2016)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken ein last zu kaufen.
> Brauche mal euere Meinung zur Größe:
> ...



Stehst du auf kurzen Bikes? M bei 184cm ist schon recht klein... aber vielleicht hast du lange beinen... Bist du schon einen Bike gefahren mit mehr als 430 reach? Ich würde definitiv L empfehlen... mit 450 reach ist noch nicht sehr lang. Einzige Risiko, vielleicht kommt dir danach dein Enduro zu kurz vor 

VG. Chris

PS ich bin 189cm und fahre XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (1. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen...danke für die Tips bzgl. dem knarzen des Hinterbaues. Ich habe die Kassette nochmals nachgezogen und alles nochmals nachgefettet, wie es mir bei einem Telefonat mit LAST gesagt hat. Naja....kanrzen ist weg.
Ich möchte aber meine Eindrücke zum Last mit Euuch teilen. Ich bin zirka 1.84cm groß und habe ein L Rahmen mit 29er Felgen mit Spank Felgen und Hope Naben. Ich bin sowas von begeistert von diesem Hobel, dass ich mein Liteville gerade in der Garage lasse. Es passt einfach alles. Gestern meine Kumpels mit deren Fullys gejagt in S1-S2 Bereichen. Ich bin echt froh, dass ich mir das Fastforward geholt habe und mit schönen Komponenten aufgebaut habe. Bin happy


----------



## freetourer (1. September 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder halten wie er mag. Ich wollte damit auch eher andeuten, dass Last das etwas eleganter löst, indem sie die Ausfallendenfixierung ohne Wenn und Aber an die Leute schicken. Und den Kunden unter Generalverdacht zu stellen "dass jeder das Ding pauschal bestellt" finde ich auch kacke. Wenn ich nen ICB hätte, würde ich auch mit dem Gedanken spielen das Teil zu bestellen, denn wer weiss denn ob es nicht doch irgendwann anfängt.
> Klasse finde ich die Nachbesserung schon aber die Art und Weise finde ich nicht elegant gelöst. Und was du zum dem Geschäftspartner erwähnst: Hier (bzw. in einem anderen Faden) gabs genug, die meckerten weil nun die V2 Serie teurer geworden ist. Und: Hast du Last einen kleinen Obolus zukommen lassen, für das Teil der Radachse? Das wäre ja dann nur konsequent



Ich muss sagen, ich sehe dass genau so wie @schulte69 

Ich finde beide Firmen (also Last und Alutech) sehr sympathisch - verhältnissmäßig kleine Buden mit eben echten Bikern, die man eben auch mal auf der TrailTrophy trifft und mit denen man auch auf der Messe mal nen Bier trinken und quatschen kann.

Die Qualitätsprobleme bei Alutech bei den Hinterbauten in den letzten Jahren haben mich dann aber trotzdem eher zu Banshee greifen lassen und Last hat nunmal kein vernünftiges 29er Fully im Programm.

Von den 4 Banshee Rahmen, die ich in den letzten 3 Jahren habe/hatte hat auch noch keiner geknarzt.





belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken ein last zu kaufen.
> Brauche mal euere Meinung zur Größe:
> ...



Servus Yves.

Ich bin mit knapp 1,80m das FF in M und L Probe gefahren und habe mich dann für L entschieden - darauf habe ich mich viel wohler gefühlt.

Passt vom Reach auch eher zu meinem Banshee Phantom (450mm Reach) und meinem Prime (440mm Reach).

Das E29 bin ich auch in M und L beim Bikefestival Probe gefahren - da würde ich mich auch immer für L entscheiden.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. September 2016)

1,86m, SL. 0,89m Bike in L mit 35mm Vorbau---> passt super


----------



## rms69 (1. September 2016)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken ein last zu kaufen.
> Brauche mal euere Meinung zur Größe:
> ...


Das ist genau meine Kombi: Größe 182cm, Enduro im M und FFWD in L
Beide mit nahezu gleichen Komponenten in 29" aufgebaut und jedes für sich ein geiles Teil.


----------



## Beckinio (2. September 2016)

Kurze FRage...habe das Fastforward in Grün. Leider sind nun ein paar stellen Lack abgeplatzt welche ich gerne ausbessern möchte. 
Ich würde mir gerne in Lackstift zulegen. Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine RAL Farbe das GRÜN hat? Möchte natürlich so nah wie möglich an den Anfangszustand


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Kann nur zustimmen, L passt bei dir perfekt. Und stabile 29er Reifen sind für das Rad am Besten.
> Bin gerade in Südtirol, 1kg Pellen ohne Schlauch und keine Probleme in der Steinhölle. Das ffw darf vorfahren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 524605



ein HT zw. all den fetten Böcken


----------



## LuckZero (3. September 2016)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Kurze FRage...habe das Fastforward in Grün. Leider sind nun ein paar stellen Lack abgeplatzt welche ich gerne ausbessern möchte.
> Ich würde mir gerne in Lackstift zulegen. Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine RAL Farbe das GRÜN hat? Möchte natürlich so nah wie möglich an den Anfangszustand



der ist nicht abgeplatzt, das ist Patina


----------



## yzf (3. September 2016)

LuckZero schrieb:


> der ist nicht abgeplatzt, das ist Patina


lass einfach, wenns rostet siehts eh keiner mehr


----------



## Ebingerl (7. September 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder halten wie er mag. Ich wollte damit auch eher andeuten, dass Last das etwas eleganter löst, indem sie die Ausfallendenfixierung ohne Wenn und Aber an die Leute schicken. Und den Kunden unter Generalverdacht zu stellen "dass jeder das Ding pauschal bestellt" finde ich auch kacke. Wenn ich nen ICB hätte, würde ich auch mit dem Gedanken spielen das Teil zu bestellen, denn wer weiss denn ob es nicht doch irgendwann anfängt.
> Klasse finde ich die Nachbesserung schon aber die Art und Weise finde ich nicht elegant gelöst. Und was du zum dem Geschäftspartner erwähnst: Hier (bzw. in einem anderen Faden) gabs genug, die meckerten weil nun die V2 Serie teurer geworden ist. Und: Hast du Last einen kleinen Obolus zukommen lassen, für das Teil der Radachse? Das wäre ja dann nur konsequent



Für die 50 EURO mehr gibt es jetzt aber auch ein Sattelrohr in einer geänderten Toleranz, was auch immer das heißen soll...


----------



## darkJST (8. September 2016)

Irgendwer aus München und Umgebung Lust auf ein kleines FFWD-Treffen am WE? Im Zillertal ist ziemlich viel getaggt habe ich gesehen...will nochmal hoch hinaus solangs noch geht.

- -

Das mit meiner Gabel ist definitiv ein Zugstufenproblem, werde die auch nach Rücksprache mit dem Laden meines Vertrauens im Winter auf Garantie einsenden. Danke für die vielen Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (8. September 2016)

Zillertal wäre ich dabei - leider dieses Wochenende in Wien.


----------



## darkJST (8. September 2016)

In zwei Wochen dann bei mir wieder, nächstes WE bin ich in der Heimat. Aber könnten das schmal grob festhalten wenn's bei dir passt


----------



## felixh. (8. September 2016)

In zwei Wochen sollte gehen.


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2016)

Ein neues Teil an meinem FFWD:


----------



## elanbiking (16. September 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09/15/last-bikes-testivaltermine-fuer-coal-fastforward/


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ein neues Teil an meinem FFWD:
> 
> Ist das ne AWK? Dann kann das aber keine Boost Pike sein oder gibts das jetzt auch für die B-Pike.
> Verbesserung festgestellt?


----------



## hardtails (17. September 2016)

Noch nicht, aber wird wohl mit dem Boost AWK
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/page-57#post-14023635


----------



## chickadeehill (17. September 2016)

Das ist der erste AWK Prototyp für die Boost, habe keine Pike Boost in meinem Umfeld, daher ging die Test AWK an hasardeur. Es sind nun ausreichend Pike Boost AWK’s beim Fertiger beauftragt, leider habe ich noch keinen Liefertermin, schätze aber 6-8 Wochen. Nagelt mich aber bitte nicht darauf fest…


----------



## schlonser (18. September 2016)

WAS ist AWK????

Ansonsten muss ich den Evergreen "Reifenwahl" nochmal vorkramen:

Ich hätte gerne mehr "Plüsch" am Hinterrad, momentan fahre ich den Minion SS in 29x2,3, bin mit dem Kurvenverhalten sehr zufrieden, hätte doch aber gern etwas mehr Komfort.
Extra ein Plus-Hinterrad mag ich mir nicht leisten ( wenns gar nicht anders geht würde ich vorhandenes umspeichen lassen) aber am liebsten wäre mir eine fettere Reifenwahl. 

meint ihr der Nobby in 29x2,6 wäre was? Eigentlich hasse ich den Gedanken vorne Maxxis und hinten Schwalbe zu fahren, aber von ersterem hab ich noch nix läuten hören außer WideTrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (18. September 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> WAS ist AWK????



Eine geniale Möglichkeit, die Pike besser zu machen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/


----------



## ONE78 (18. September 2016)

Hat jemand hier nen Tipp wo ich eine sattelstützenhülse von 30,9 auf 31,8mm her bekomme?


----------



## Grins3katze (19. September 2016)

bei Vecnum? 
https://shop.vecnum.com/reduzierhuelsen/17-reduzierhuelse-30-9mm-auf-31-6mm.html


----------



## jan84 (19. September 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> WAS ist AWK????
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich den Evergreen "Reifenwahl" nochmal vorkramen:
> 
> ...



Procore


----------



## Wipeout267 (19. September 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier nen Tipp wo ich eine sattelstützenhülse von 30,9 auf 31,8mm her bekomme?


Ich hab diese hier in Verwendung:
http://www.wigglesport.de/use-309-mm-reduzierhulse/

Zumindest, wenn du 31,6mm gemeint hast?


----------



## danchoize (19. September 2016)

Oder hier wenn du lieber in DE bestellen willst:

https://www.tuning-bikes.de/USE-Shim-Reduzierhuelse-fuer-Sattelstuetzen

Edit: nimm die längere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (20. September 2016)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese hier in Verwendung:
> http://www.wigglesport.de/use-309-mm-reduzierhulse/
> 
> Zumindest, wenn du 31,6mm gemeint hast?



Ich meinte schon 31,8mm, eben weil das sattelrohr recht grob ausgerieben ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2016)

Blech zuschneiden, entweder Dosenshim + Use-Hülse oder 0.45mm finden...


----------



## Muellbeutel (20. September 2016)

Bischen was buntes für zwischendurch. Vereinsmeisterschaft, immerhin Platz 5 mit dem Stahlbock.


----------



## flipdascrip (23. September 2016)

Ich liebe dieses Rad, aber Leute sagt mal: Was macht Ihr mit dem Lack?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2016)

Du meinst das Unterrosten?

Ist halt so bei Pulver.


----------



## flipdascrip (24. September 2016)

Ja unterosten beschreibt es ganz gut. Mein Klarlack ist so anfällig, da hat man das Gefühl dass man den mit dem Fingernagel ablösen kann. Sobald ein Riss drin ist blättert der ab und der Rost breitet sich aus


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2016)

Servus
Hatte hier nicht einer eine Rohloff im FF verbaut ?
Spiel da mit dem Gedanken was wartungsarmes Aufzubauen

@flipdascrip   ich hatte mal mein 2souls entpackt und klar gepulvert  
Jede Kratzer zieht Feuchtigkeit  und  der Rost kommt


----------



## flipdascrip (24. September 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @flipdascrip   ich hatte mal mein 2souls entpackt und klar gepulvert
> Jede Kratzer zieht Feuchtigkeit  und  der Rost kommt



Was kann man dagegen tun? Umlackieren?


----------



## böser_wolf (25. September 2016)

Genau nach einem Jahr 
Hab ichs neu Pulvern  lassen 
Weils einfach zu fertig aussah 
Durch rosten würd es nicht


----------



## flipdascrip (25. September 2016)

Das es nicht durchrostet ist mir schon klar.......ist halt ne optische Sache......sieht nach Punk Rock aus mit dem rost......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (25. September 2016)




----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2016)

Können dann ja einen Fred mit den schönsten Unterrostungsfotos machen.


----------



## midige (25. September 2016)

Hi,

mal sehr grob zusammengesteckt:







Bunter Mix aus Neu, im Bikemarkt gekauft und aus der Kiste

Da es sich aus Sicht der Regierung um einen Schwarzbau handelt, mussten Abstriche beim Budget gemacht werden, außerdem wurden zur nachträglichen Legalisierung empfindliche Sanktionen verhängt ( Gartenarbeit, Küchendienst, Hund ausführen)

Aber es wird,

Grüße

Michael

PS: Noch keine Unterrostungen


----------



## MalcolmX (26. September 2016)

Ich hab das Last am Wochenende mal in Bischofsmais mitgehabt.
Alles wie erwartet... Flowcountry macht mit dem Teil schon Laune, und es gibt mega Vertrauen - auf der 4x gleich mal fast alle Sprünge ins Flat gesetzt  wenns rumpeliger wird, läuft es auch sehr ruhig, aber naturgemäss macht das dann irgendwie nicht denselben Spass wie das Parkbike - was für eine Überraschung


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2016)

War vergangenes WE mit dem FFWD am Kronplatz: Furcia-Trail, Panoramatrail und Herrensteig.
Man merkt am Ende vom Tag schon, das man kein Fully unterm Hintern hatte, fahrbar ist aber alles.
Auf den gebauten MTB-Trails funktionierte das FFWD für mich gefühlt besser als auf dem Naturtrail...


----------



## schlonser (26. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> War vergangenes WE mit dem FFWD am Kronplatz: Furcia-Trail, Panoramatrail und Herrensteig.
> Man merkt am Ende vom Tag schon, das man kein Fully unterm Hintern hatte, fahrbar ist aber alles.
> Auf den gebauten MTB-Trails funktionierte das FFWD für mich gefühlt besser als auf dem Naturtrail..



Na klar, je mehr gerumpel desto anstrengender mit FFWD. Trotzdem leider geil...


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Na klar, je mehr gerumpel desto anstrengender mit FFWD. Trotzdem leider geil...



Das Problem ist nicht das Gerumpel; der Herrensteig ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Flow-(Country)-Trail


----------



## flipdascrip (26. September 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man merkt am Ende vom Tag schon, das man kein Fully unterm Hintern hatte, fahrbar ist aber alles.
> Auf den gebauten MTB-Trails funktionierte das FFWD für mich gefühlt besser als auf dem Naturtrail...



Auf rumpeligen Trails geht´s schon in die Knochen. Mir hat es geholfen die Fahrweise anzupassen und ein bisschen in die Linie zu investieren. Also nicht point and shoot und festhalten, sondern locker bleiben und das Gelände für alternative Linien nutzen.
Trotzdem ist es faszinierend was der Stahlbock abkann und wie "rowdy" man abgehen kann.
Gebaute trails machen definitiv Spass, ich finde aber vor allem nicht so rumpelige Naturtrails am beeindruckensten. Der grip auf weichem Boden und hängenden Kurven gepart mit dem Vortrieb ist zu geil!


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2016)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es faszinierend was der Stahlbock abkann und wie "rowdy" man abgehen kann.



Schwachstelle sind bei mir die Knieschützer, die rutschen immer runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomg (26. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

hier mal meine Kiste. Ich war neben dem Hausrevier (Jura) mit ihr bereits in den Alpen und in Finale unterwegs. Ich bin nach wie vor sehr begeistert. Fahre vor allem gerne technische Sachen. Da ist das Ding einfach der Hammer. Mich haben vor allem die Uphill Fähigkeiten im technischen überrascht. Unglaublich was man damit hochkommt. Man sitzt ja quasi über dem Hinterrad und hat unendlich Grip. Runter gehen vor allem steile, verblockte Sachen super. Ok, in engen Kehren ist die Kiste manchmal etwas lang. 

Technisch interessante Aspekte:
- Felgen: 38er Light Bicycle in 29"
- Reifen hinten: 2.5 er Maxxis, vorne 2.35er Schwalbe
- Antrieb:  10 Fach
   Vorne alte 9-Fach Kurbel mit +1mm Unterlagsscheibe, 22/32
   Hinten 13/40 mit Absolut Black 40er

herzliche Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## SKa-W (30. September 2016)

Leider Gottes muss ich aus Zeit und finanziellen Gründen mein Fastforward Projekt aufgeben.

Falls jemand interesse hat an nem neuen ungefahrenen V1 in Schwarz Matt XL oder anderen Teilen, einfach bei mir im Bikemarkt schauen.

Sofern irgendeiner noch ernsthaftes Interesse an den 135x10mm Ausfallenden hat, ich hab noch n paar Sätze rumliegen.


----------



## midige (1. Oktober 2016)

thomg schrieb:


>



Gut zu sehen, daß ich nicht der einzige mit einem gut gebrauchten Sattel bin.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (1. Oktober 2016)

Geschafft :

Rollout, also eigentlich im Haus die Treppe runtergetragen:





Wie schon in Post #3555 erwähnt bunt gemischt, Beginn im Mai mit Kauf des Rahmens.

Probefahrt in herrlichster Abendsonne:





Daten:

Rahmen in M (*B*ikemarkt)
Gabel Manitou Magnum Pro (*N*eu)
Steuersatz Cane Creek oben (B), unten (N)
Nabe VR Choosen 110mm (B)
Nabe HR XT 756 (aus einer der vielen *K*isten)
Felgen DT 533 (N)
Speichen DT (N)
Reifen China Mountain King 2,4 mit Schlauch (N)
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze Ritchey Trail (N)
Antrieb 2x10
Schalthebel, Schaltwerk X0 (B)
Umwerfer Deore (N)
Kurbeln Race Face Aeffect 175mm (B) mit Boost- Spider 104/64 (N)
Innenlager Mortop (K)
Pedale Shimano 520  (K)
Kettenblätter Truvativ 24/38 (B)
Kassette, Kette SRAM 1030/1031 11-36 (N)
Bremsen SLX 7000 (B)
Scheiben Tektro 180/180 (K)
Sattel ja (K)
Sattelklemme NoName (K)
Flaschenhalter SKS Top Cage (N)

Aldi Kofferwaage sagt 13,8 kg

Driver: Ü 50
Hometrails: Spessart

Was steht an:

- Fahren
- Andere Scheiben, vorn 203
- Fahren
- Ü 50 Übersetzung
- Fahren
- Matshis
- Fahren
- Entstickern
- Fahren
- Anderer Sattel
- Fahren
- Spacer
- Fahren
- ...

Was wäre schön:

- "Richtige" Felgen
-  Plus Laufräder
-  FFWD- Treffen
-  Headbadge
-  Versenkbare Sattelstütze

Fahreindruck: 

Bisher: 26er Alu- Hardtail mit 100mm R7 und 2,2er Reifen

Grüße

Michael

PS: Sattelstütze und Hinterrad bis jetzt problemlos


----------



## rms69 (1. Oktober 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Gut zu sehen, daß ich nicht der einzige mit einem gut gebrauchten Sattel bin.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Ich glaube der Sattel ist schlussendlich das einzige Teil aus der Restekiste geblieben, das nicht durch ein Neuteil ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe Last Experten, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich würde mir gerne ein Last FFRD aufbauen. Nur habe ich schon Laufräder die ich verwenden will. Diese haben eine dünne Schnellspannerachse (DT Swiss). Die Anschlagbreite ist (wenn ich richtig gemessen habe) 135mm, jedoch gehen 2 schmalere dünnere Zylinder weiter raus. Passt dieses Laufrad dann in den Last FFRD Rahmen?

Und sollte jemand von euch sich schweren Herzens grade von einem M-Rahmen trennen müssen, können wir drüber reden. Im Bikemarkt gibt es einen in Clear, was jetzt nicht gerade mein Favorit wäre.

Danke Euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja, die Adapter müssen diese Nuppis haben - die braucht es zur Führung. Sollten allerdings nicht so lang sein, dass die mit den Führungen kollidieren (ist aber wohl nur bei Hope der Fall).
Denk dran, dass du hinten umzentrieren musst. Das sollte aber mit den vorhandenen Speichen gehen, macht nur 1mm aus.
Was hast du gegen Klarpulver? Sonst schau mal in die FFwd-Galerie im 29er Forum, da haben einige individuell gepulvert/geklebt.


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (6. Oktober 2016)

@cxfahrer , Danke. Sind es die 6mm die ich umzentrierten muss, hab davon gelesen. Wenn es mit den vorhandenen Speichen geht ist ja gut.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja sowas. Lies die ausführliche Anleitung zum Bike auf der Last-Seite!
Ob es mit den Speichen geht, siehst du erst wenn du es machst. Die Gewinde sollten halt auf der verlängerten Seite (Antrieb) nicht sichtbar werden...


----------



## FranG (7. Oktober 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Geschafft :
> 
> Was wäre schön:
> 
> ...


Mach' es nicht: Lieber breite 29er Felgen und deine Reifen tubeless fahren. Mach ich auch so mit Ü48 ;-) Fährt sich soo genial



midige schrieb:


> - Versenkbare Sattelstütze


IMHO wichtiger als die Laufräder.



midige schrieb:


> -  FFWD- Treffen


 Wo denn, wann denn ;-)


----------



## Revell91 (8. Oktober 2016)

Mein Low Budget Last, aus gebrauchten Teilen aufgebaut. Zum Glück (für mich) haben so viele den Rahmen schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder verkauft 

Heute zum ersten mal gefahren und für gut befunden 
Es ist aber schon sehr anders zu fahren als mein altes Hardtail (Chromag Stylus) Das Chromag fahr ich sehr übers Hinterrad und es ist recht quirlig. Das Last muss man schon mehr zentral fahren um genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben. Nach einer kurzen Umgewöhnungszeit ging das aber sehr gut, auch Manuals usw. waren kein Problem und das Bike macht einfach spass.
Bergauf ist es deutlich besser als das Chromag. Man sitzt viel weniger über dem Hinterad und auch steile Stücke sind durch das lange Oberrohr angenehmer.

Jedoch hab ich noch ein kleines Problem.
Die Pike RC quietscht bei schnellem Ein- und Ausfedern. Hatte das schon mal jemand? Was macht man da? Einfach auseinandernehmen und Abstreifer fetten und neues Öl geben? Oder kommt das von sonnstwo?


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Oktober 2016)

Das Rad macht einfach immer noch Spaß...


----------



## Beckinio (10. Oktober 2016)

I love my Last Fastforward, too


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Oktober 2016)

Gruß in die Runde, 
Fährt jemand von euch Sram1x11mit 34er kettenblatt ?
Finde das 30er ein bisschen zu klein für meine Ansprüche und wollte mal wissen ob es überhaupt passt ...
Dankeschön


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2016)

Watt? 
Du Tier. Wie kommst denn da zB den Müllberg rauf vorn?

30 geht ja non-Boost. Da geht 34 Boost auf jeden Fall.


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Oktober 2016)

Müllberg komme ich grad so noch hoch,brauch dann oben aber ne halbe Stunde zum Regenerieren : -))
Warst Du das nicht mal mit deinem schwarzen  LV der die Halde andersrum hoch gefahren ist ??
Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte mal gemessen, 32T sollte passen. Bei 34T wirst Du das ohne Offset nehmen müssen, dann wird die Kettenlinie arg schräg in den kleinen Gängen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Oktober 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gemessen, 32T sollte passen. Bei 34T wirst Du das ohne Offset nehmen müssen, dann wird die Kettenlinie arg schräg in den kleinen Gängen.


Welches 32er würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2016)

Kettenblätter mit  Boost-Offset kenne ich nur von SRAM. Ohne Offset gibt es mehr, doch kenne ich da auch nur Absolute Black. SRAM hat da deutlich bessere Qualität. Aber der Markt ist riesig.
Wenn es ums Ausprobieren geht, solltest Du mal bei Planet X schauen. Die haben echt günstige Angebote.


----------



## casir (17. Oktober 2016)

Tach zusammen!
Plane gerade den Aufbau meines FF  

Ich werde es wohl mit 1x11 Antrieb ausstatten und möchte vorne mit 28t fahren und hinten 10 bzw 11-42.

Welche Kurbeln sind möglich?

Thx


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2016)

Jede. Das KB muss Boost-Standard haben, wobei 28T auch ohne Boost klappen sollte.


----------



## casir (17. Oktober 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Jede. Das KB muss Boost-Standard haben, wobei 28T auch ohne Boost klappen sollte.



Kann man denn mit jeder Kurbel 28t fahren???
Ich hatte irgendwie Zweifel deswegen die Frage...


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2016)

Zumindest mit jeder Direct-Mount-Kurbel.


----------



## schlonser (23. Oktober 2016)

Im momentanen Winterkleid... Die Mudhugger funktionieren prima, wenn der neue Lack drauf is muss ich bloß Tape druntermachen, sonst kratzt es an den Sitzstreben rum. 
Die Kombi Shorty 2,3 und Minion DhF  2,5 hinten passt auch im Matsch, bleibt bis Mai drauf


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Oktober 2016)

Nix für ungut aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das schöne Rad so verunstalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Oktober 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das schöne Rad so verunstalten kann.


Muschi würde vielleicht den Finger heben...die Farbe könnte ihm taugen...

Und die Flasche, Daumen hoch! Die taugt mir!

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir sowas von recht...


----------



## ONE78 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich war endlich auch mal wieder im Matsch spielen


----------



## schlonser (24. Oktober 2016)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das schöne Rad so verunstalten kann.


Die rahmenfarbe wird doch noch geändert, wurde hier schon diskutiert. Dann passt das auch mit den Teilen in orange!
Aber man fällt auf im Wald!


----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2016)

Die Farbe ist wohl das kleinere Übel 

Mach mal diese fetten Fender ab. Dreck gehört zum Biken. Ich fahre zwar auch einen MudGuard an allen Gabeln, aber nur, damit es mir nicht dauernd die Brille voll klatscht.
Ach ja, die Leitungen und Züge können auch nochmal 1/2 Meter kürzer 

So, genug hergezogen. Zeig das Teil mal in neuer Farbe, bin sehr gespannt. 

Die Bilder erinnern mich, dass ich heute wohl mit Hammer und Meißel an mein FFWD muss, um den Modder zu entfernen.


----------



## tommybgoode (25. Oktober 2016)

Mein Entschluss steht (fast) fest: Ich möchte mir zusätzlich zu dem vorhandenen 29er LRS noch einen B+ LRS gönnen. Da ich mein Fatbike doch ein bisschen vermisse, möchte ich mein Fastforward möglichst fat machen.

Was habt ihr denn für funktionierende Felgen/Reifen-Kombis am FFWD? Vorne habe ich die Yari mit Boost-Nabe drin.


----------



## schlonser (25. Oktober 2016)

@tommybgoode guck mal in der Galerie, da gings grad um plusreifen. Sonst kann ich da nich mitreden, mir reicht 29x2,6

@hasardeur in der tat müssen die Züge nochmal, aber beim wieder Zusammenbau nach der Beschichtung kommt eh ein dehy Kur an die reverb (der Schalter kotzt mich an) und dann wird das  alles hübsch.
Der Fender bleibt, im Wald isses eh dunkel bis April und er funktioniert, mein Ar... bleibt trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (25. Oktober 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mein Entschluss steht (fast) fest: Ich möchte mir zusätzlich zu dem vorhandenen 29er LRS noch einen B+ LRS gönnen. Da ich mein Fatbike doch ein bisschen vermisse, möchte ich mein Fastforward möglichst fat machen.
> 
> Was habt ihr denn für funktionierende Felgen/Reifen-Kombis am FFWD? Vorne habe ich die Yari mit Boost-Nabe drin.



WTB Reifen in 3.0 haben bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Seppl- (25. Oktober 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Im momentanen Winterkleid... Die Mudhugger funktionieren prima, wenn der neue Lack drauf is muss ich bloß Tape druntermachen, sonst kratzt es an den Sitzstreben rum.
> Die Kombi Shorty 2,3 und Minion DhF  2,5 hinten passt auch im Matsch, bleibt bis Mai drauf Anhang anzeigen 540043 Anhang anzeigen 540035


Mer sacht ja a, Dreck reinigt den Magen


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mein Entschluss steht (fast) fest: Ich möchte mir zusätzlich zu dem vorhandenen 29er LRS noch einen B+ LRS gönnen. Da ich mein Fatbike doch ein bisschen vermisse, möchte ich mein Fastforward möglichst fat machen.
> 
> Was habt ihr denn für funktionierende Felgen/Reifen-Kombis am FFWD? Vorne habe ich die Yari mit Boost-Nabe drin.


Ich hab hinten B+ Duro Miner 3.0 auf the.P.O.G.x50 und vorn Minion 29-2.5. Harmoniert gut.
Kumpel hat an seinem Nobbinic 2.8 und Magicmarie 29-2.35, ging sehr gut, hat nun vorn auch B+ und schimpft nur noch. Rollt und lenkt doof.
Aber so was hängt auch immer vom Einsatzbereich ab.
Wenn du schnell sein willst, ist vorne B+ Zeitverschwendung. Ebenso hinten 29 - bringt zuwenig Spaß.


----------



## Der Toni (25. Oktober 2016)

Seit 6 Monaten vorne WTB Bridger3.0, hinten Trail Boss3.0. Tubeless-Montage war sehr einfach. Reifen eiern nicht, rollen gut und bieten gute Traktion (Sommer). Wie die sich bei nassen Verhältnissen verhalten, werd ich ja jetzt sehen....


----------



## Wipeout267 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre vorne und hinten Maxxis Rekon+ 2.8 (Max Terra/Dual) auf einer DT Swiss XM551 und finde das eine sehr spaßige Kombi.

Die Reifen bauen nicht sehr hoch, liegen näher an 27.5 Reifen als an 29 und sind nicht schwerer als die 29er Kombo, die ich davor hatte (Maxxis Highroller II MaxTerra 2.3/Minion SS Dual). Rollt gefühlt nicht merklich schlechter, ist aber viel agiler.
Insgesamt finde ich Plus zwar unpräziser zu fahren, aber mir gefällts, da viel Komfort und gutes Überrollverhalten bei Wurzeln, etc. Das Last liegt damit fast wie ein Fully. Ich fahre allerdings auch nur Naturstrecken, keine Bike Park Anlieger, etc.

Vorne 29, hinten Speci Ground Control 3.0 habe ich auch probiert, hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Wipeout267 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ach ja, und ich find auch das FFWD schaut auf Plusreifen ziemlich fett aus


----------



## mw.dd (25. Oktober 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für funktionierende Felgen/Reifen-Kombis am FFWD?



Ich fahre nur hinten B+ (vorn 29). Vergleich zu 29" habe ich nicht; nach einem halben Jahr FFWD werde ich wohl bei B+ bleiben.
Felge ist eine XM551, Reifen war ein NN 3,0 und ist jetzt ein Maxxis Chronicle ebenfalls in 3,0.

Erfahrungen:
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit ca. 1 Bar (ein Durchschlag) habe ich Procore nachgerüstet und dann das HR nicht mehr angefasst. Das war ein Fehler, denn an einem Sonntag vor zwei Wochen bin ich etwas unglücklich auf einer Kante aufgeschlagen. Ergebnis war ein Snakebite im Reifen, welchen die Milch nicht mehr gedichtet hat sowie eine Ecke im Felgenrand. Im "Core" waren nur noch 2 Bar...
Luft auf die äußere Kammer ging nicht mehr (Ventil verklebt); die Demontage des Reifens benötigte 4 Hände und zwei Reifenheber.
In Zukunft werde ich regelmäßig Luft und Milch checken, außerdem habe ich mir ein Maxalami-Set zugelegt.
Und am Fully werde ich definitiv kein Procore fahren...


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Es scheint also so, dass alle 3.0er Reifen auf diversen Felgen gut reinpassen. LRS ist quasi bestellt. Wird dann auch bei mir eine XM 551 Felge. Ich werde vorne und hinten Plus montieren. Gerade jetzt im Herbst/Winter brauche ich die Agilität am vorderen LR nicht. Welche Reifen dann genau, muss ich mal noch ein bisschen drüber grübeln, vor allem vorne. Da hätte ich gerne einen Reifen, der auch bei Nässe auf Wurzeln und Steinen relativ gut funktioniert.


----------



## der-gute (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr hinten den Trail Boss 3.0 und bin enttäuscht vom Grip.
Sogar auf trockenem Boden rutscht er...

Ich freu mich auf die Maxxis 3.0 Serie.

Ach ja...Procore natürlich bei 100kg...der innere Reifen verliert aber recht viel Druck mit der Zeit.
Ich pumpe immer vor ner Tour nach.


----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2016)

Dann hast du aber ein Loch im Schlauch. Man muss diesen nicht regelmäßig nachpumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. Oktober 2016)

Tja...was auch immer es ist...es hält ein paar Tage die 6bar, dann wirds aber weniger.


----------



## muschi (26. Oktober 2016)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Muschi würde vielleicht den Finger heben...die Farbe könnte ihm taugen...
> 
> Und die Flasche, Daumen hoch! Die taugt mir!
> 
> Ansonsten gebe ich Dir sowas von recht...



Nee, da geht noch nicht mal die Farbe.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Oktober 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Es scheint also so, dass alle 3.0er Reifen auf diversen Felgen gut reinpassen. LRS ist quasi bestellt. Wird dann auch bei mir eine XM 551 Felge. Ich werde vorne und hinten Plus montieren. Gerade jetzt im Herbst/Winter brauche ich die Agilität am vorderen LR nicht. Welche Reifen dann genau, muss ich mal noch ein bisschen drüber grübeln, vor allem vorne. Da hätte ich gerne einen Reifen, der auch bei Nässe auf Wurzeln und Steinen relativ gut funktioniert.



Vorn = griffig bei Nässe auf Wurzeln und Steinen: Baron? Gerade auch im Winter eine gute Wahl, aber dann ist 29" Pflicht.


----------



## Muellbeutel (26. Oktober 2016)

Im Winter ist Plus vorne Murks, normale Reifen haben einfach mehr Grip. Besonders in Kurven oder Schräghang fehlt es an Halt und Vertrauen, nur Steine und Wurzeln sind wieder etwas anderes... Aber normal ist ja immernoch Matsche dabei. Daher 29" vorn.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Im Winter ist Plus vorne Murks, normale Reifen haben einfach mehr Grip. Besonders in Kurven oder Schräghang fehlt es an Halt und Vertrauen, nur Steine und Wurzeln sind wieder etwas anderes... Aber normal ist ja immernoch Matsche dabei. Daher 29" vorn.



Nicht pauschal gesehen. Aber die kleinstolligen Plusreifen sind übel. 
Ein Reifen wie der DirtWizzard hingegen ist richtig gut bei Schnee. Also wenn mit Winter, fahren auf Schnee gemeint ist 

G.


----------



## Muellbeutel (26. Oktober 2016)

Soll garnicht komplett pauschal sein, natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung. Die neu kommenden Maxxis + Reifen werde ich beim Kumpel auch mal proberollen und vergleichen. Aktuell passt normal breit besser.
Rahmenbedingungen:
eher fix orientierter Fahrstil
gern bei matsch
aktiver Fahrstil
Im Mittelgebirge => 
Winter 5 Monate Matsch, 2 Wochen Schnee, 2 Wochen trocken
Sommer 3 Monate Matsch, 3 Monate trocken

In den Alpen siehts anders aus, im Schnee sind fette Reifen wirklich gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2016)

Dachte es ging eher um Schnee im Winter 

G.


----------



## tommybgoode (26. Oktober 2016)

Meine Erfahrungen beim Fatbike waren eigentlich ganz gut, wenn's etwas matschig wurde. Ich weiß noch wie ich recht entspannt einen Hügel mit Schneematsch hoch bin und meine Mitfahrer mit normalen Reifen sehr schnell platt waren, weil sie keinen Grip hatten. Ich hatte da den Surly Nate. Und riesiges Profil hat der ja auch nicht.

Aber ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen. LRS ist bestellt und als Reifen habe ich jetzt ganz langweilig die Nobby Nic in 3.0 bestellt. Die anderen genannten Reifen kann ich entweder nicht so wirklich einschätzen, oder aber - wie oft - gegensätzliche Meinungen auch in anderen Threads gelesen. Die NN sind relativ günstig und ich kann im Vergleich zu für mich total unbekannten Reifen einigermaßen erahnen was mich erwartet. Vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar mit Apex. Von Apex erhoffe ich mir, dass ich ohne Procore auskomme. Das hatte ich mal am Fully und das hat mich nur genervt in der Handhabung.

Aber dann lasse ich es jetzt auch mal gut sein mit Reifen hier. Mein ursprüngliche Frage bezog sich ja speziell aufs FFWD. Welche Plusreifen wofür taugen, hat dann ja mit dem FFWD nicht direkt etwas zu tun.

Danke noch mal an alle


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2016)

Bei Schnee sollter der 3.0er Nobby eigentlich der Beste aller Plusreifen sein, könnte ich mir vorstellen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> ...
> @cxfahrer du hattest doch so einen günstigen Plus-LRS (oder nur LR) machen lassen. Wo hattest den denn her? Such was günstiges für ein anderes Projekt. Gerne die Antwort im anderen FFWD- Fred, hab grad kein Alibi-Bild zur Hand um hier dauerhaft zu verweilen


 
https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...db-x50-27-5-45-584-32-loch-tl-ready/a-232599/
alternativ auch hier:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=39_1133&sort=2a&filter_id=72

Speichen über spokomat ausgerechnet (Comp), Nippel dazu, gebrauchte Chosen Nabe ausm Bikemarkt, Reifen ausm Bikemarkt = ~ 120 € komplett fürs Hinterrad. Ist halt was schwerer, aber Leichtbau und Plus schliesst sich eh aus. Zuerst hatte ich Procore drin, aber das war Murks - der Procore-Inliner ist zu schmal auf der breiten Felge.

Naben gibts bei Nubuk und CNC auch so um 40€, je nach Standart: https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-parts/laufraeder/naben/novatec-nabe-disc-x-12-schwarz/a-294290/


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2016)

@*Fastforward*
Moin Jungs, ich suche für einen neuaufbau einen laufradsatz (29) kurbel und federgabel,-
hat jemand  was da ?

auch per PN


----------



## korbi42 (10. November 2016)

Ich hätt ab januar eine pike rc u einen dt swiss 350er naben / ex 471 lrs abzugeben. Wahrs zu spät!?


----------



## Der Toni (10. November 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @*Fastforward*
> Moin Jungs, ich suche für einen neuaufbau einen laufradsatz (29) kurbel und federgabel,-
> hat jemand  was da ?


Wie, jetz also doch...?!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2016)

korbi42 schrieb:


> Ich hätt ab januar eine pike rc u einen dt swiss 350er naben / ex 471 lrs abzugeben. Wahrs zu spät!?



hmm, nee... kommt auf den Zustand+Preis an 



Der Toni schrieb:


> Wie, jetz also doch...?!


jepp.


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2016)

Als Gabel würde ich die hier nehmen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/842600-rock-shox-yari-fast-suspension-29-o-27-5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. November 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Als Gabel würde ich die hier nehmen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/842600-rock-shox-yari-fast-suspension-29-o-27-5


16cm Schaft ist schon arg kurz. Da hast du keinen Spielraum mehr für Spacer, etc...


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2016)

Dann nimmt man einen Lenker mit Rise. Durch die Kartusche ist sie halt besser, als die Pike.


----------



## schlonser (10. November 2016)

@cxfahrer  Danke dir, aber die pog gibbet nich in 26, und mit 50mm passt der anvisierte Reifen wohl nich rein...

Naja, werd wohl doch tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen. Aber wenn die Novatec bei deinem Gewicht halten wäre das schonmal ein Ansatz zum sparen 

Sind die ordentlich laut? Vermisse meine Hope pro 2....


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> @cxfahrer  Danke dir, aber die pog gibbet nich in 26, und mit 50mm passt der anvisierte Reifen wohl nich rein...
> 
> Naja, werd wohl doch tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen. Aber wenn die Novatec bei deinem Gewicht halten wäre das schonmal ein Ansatz zum sparen
> 
> Sind die ordentlich laut? Vermisse meine Hope pro 2....


26"?
Im Ffwd...???
Ich hab Chosen, nicht Novatec.


----------



## darkJST (11. November 2016)

Es könnte mal wieder ein Last FFWD Foto des Tages werden...allerdings gibts ne harte Konkurenz...


----------



## Grins3katze (11. November 2016)

mein Stern hast du


----------



## schlonser (13. November 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 26"?
> Im Ffwd...???
> Ich hab Chosen, nicht Novatec.



Nee, nich  fürs FFWD, da war mir Plus zu teuer mit neuem Hinterrad.
Is für ein anderes Projekt, aber vielleicht gefällts mir ja so daß ichs im FFWD auch mache.


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. November 2016)

Gruß in die Runde ,
Hat jemand Interesse :
Hab von meinem Projekt noch was übrig ,
WTB Asym i35 tcs 650b+ 
Hope Pro2 mit XD Freilauf, und 
CX Ray Messerspeichen.
Alles neu bis auf die Nabe.
Den passenden Reifen hätte ich auch noch ...
WTB Bridger 3.0 TCS Light Fast Rolling 27,5+ Faltreifen
Grüße Marko 
Das es hier auch passt noch ein Bild


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2016)

Hallo,
 fährt wer ne RS Revalation ?


----------



## Felger (14. November 2016)

ja, aktuell noch mit Soloair mit RC3 (Specialiced?) - wird aber evtl noch Stahlfeder und auch FAST - warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. November 2016)

Gibt es die Revelation überhaupt mit 51mm Offset?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> ja, aktuell noch mit Soloair mit RC3 (Specialiced?) - wird aber evtl noch Stahlfeder und auch FAST - warum?


Wollte nur wissen, ob sie gut im Fastforward funktioniert ? bekomme eine relativ günstig...


----------



## casir (15. November 2016)

Brauch jemand noch ein Vorderrad? Ich hätte ein DTswiss E1900 VR in 29" abzugeben.
Es ist neu und ungefahren... Bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## Felger (15. November 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Wollte nur wissen, ob sie gut im Fastforward funktioniert ? bekomme eine relativ günstig...



ja, läuft schon - wenn dich die 32 Standrohre nicht stören bzw für dich ausreichend sind. Bei meinen 80kg reicht das. Die Solo Air hängt in der Mitte etwas durch - aber das macht die Pike nicht anders. Aber etwas straffer beim Hardtail ist i.O. - man kann aber auch mit Token nachhelfen. Die RC3 funkitioniert einigermaßen -  Rapid Recovery merkt positiv. Die alte Zugstufe war mir immer etwas zu tot. Die Fast-Druckstufe ist aber besser. An sich war ich positiv überrascht - kann aber auch an den 29er LR liegen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. November 2016)

DANKE !


----------



## denkbrett (16. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne mal auf ein FastForward draufsetzen, da ich aufgrund meiner Größe von 1,91 unschlüssig bin ob L oder XL und unsicher bin ob mir die Geo taugt..

Hat jemand eins in L oder XL und kommt aus der Oberpfalz - Regensburg, Amberg, Bayerischer Wald... Fichtelgebierge oder die Franken aus dem Nürnberger Raum...

Der kann sich gerne mal bei mir Melden
Danke


----------



## Grins3katze (16. November 2016)

denkbrett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mich gerne mal auf ein FastForward draufsetzen, da ich aufgrund meiner Größe von 1,91 unschlüssig bin ob L oder XL und unsicher bin ob mir die Geo taugt..
> 
> ...



Bei 1,91 würde ich sofort XL nehmen... fahre auch XL mit 189cm, passt ziemlich perfekt.

hast du Angst dass, die 475mm Reach zu lang werden? 

LG, Christophe


----------



## Seppl- (16. November 2016)

denkbrett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mich gerne mal auf ein FastForward draufsetzen, da ich aufgrund meiner Größe von 1,91 unschlüssig bin ob L oder XL und unsicher bin ob mir die Geo taugt..
> 
> ...


185 und XL gefahren!


----------



## denkbrett (16. November 2016)

vom Gehfühl her würde ich XL nehmen von dem was ich quergelesen habe.
Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann ist die Wendigkeit bei dem Lenkwinkel und Radstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2016)

Nimm XL. Bin auch 1,91 und es passt perfekt. Die Geo ist anders und man muss sich dran gewöhnen (geht aber schnell). Nur weil Du einen zu kleinen Rahmen nimmst, wird aus dem FFWD noch lange kein Dirtbike.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. November 2016)

Moin, nur mal so:

Ich bin 190 groß und habe eine 93 er Schrittlänge. Ich fahre einen XL Rahmen, mir würde ein L aber auch passen und hat mir auch während der Probefahrt zugesagt...., und nu?


----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2016)

Und warum hast Du Dich dann für XL entschieden?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. November 2016)

Weil es zum Zeitpunkt der Probefahrt noch keine XL Rahmen gab und ich einfach mal was langes fahren wollte. Das war Risiko, hat mich aber nicht enttäuscht. Ich würde aber nicht kategorisch XL empfehlen.


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2016)

Ich bin damals beim Test-Event M und L gefahren (zusätzlich habe ich noch jeweils 29 und 27,5+ getestet) und habe mich bei knapp 180cm für L entschieden.

M wäre sicher auch noch gegangen aber die Probefahrt auf L (und noch ein Testride auf einem Smuggler in L) hat mich dahingehend so sehr positiv überzeugt, dass ich danach noch einmal meine Bikepalette ( Banshee Phantom und Banshee Prime) von M auf L getauscht habe ( Reach-Werte bei den L- Rahmen nahe am FFWD-Rahmen in L).

Prinzipiell würde ich aber eben immer empfehlen zu testen wenn möglich.


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. November 2016)

Bin bei 187 und fahre einen L Rahmen. Hatte davor allerdings immer deutlich kürzere Rahmen und die 450mm reach passen super für enge trails, würde wohl auch mit einem XL glücklich sein. Mit XL wirst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (16. November 2016)

Zur Vollständigkeit: 193/97 und XL + 60er Vorbau...ENDLICH ein Rad in meiner Größe

Ich fahr manchmal von München über Regensburg in die alte Heimat...da könnte sich ne Parkplatzrunde ausgehen...


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (19. November 2016)

Hat jemand zufällig ne Hope 10x135 Nabe mit 32 Loch über? Habe noch n anderes HT wo das Laufrad erst mal rein kommt, aber nächsten Sommer kommt mir dann auch das Last ins Haus


----------



## BillMeyer (19. November 2016)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ne Hope 10x135 Nabe mit 32 Loch über? Habe noch n anderes HT wo das Laufrad erst mal rein kommt, aber nächsten Sommer kommt mir dann auch das Last ins Haus



kannst du knicken, da das Last 6mm Offset benötigt bei der Zentrierung, es sei denn du willst noch mal Speichen tauschen.


----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> kannst du knicken, da das Last 6mm Offset benötigt bei der Zentrierung, es sei denn du willst noch mal Speichen tauschen.



Auch Quatsch. Umzentrieren muss man, aber das geht i.d.R. ohne neue Speichen.


----------



## BillMeyer (20. November 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Auch Quatsch. Umzentrieren muss man, aber das geht i.d.R. ohne neue Speichen.



bei meinem LRS (Reynolds) ging es leider nicht ohne neue Speichen. Aber ja, es kann auch ohne gehen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Nordhesse (21. November 2016)

Geht, gerade bei Dt Swiss System LRS funktioniert es 100% ohne Speichentausch!


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2016)

Naja, 100% is gewagt.

Aber bei vielen Hinterrädern wird es gehen.

Hatte meines explizit bei Speerlaufräder so geordert. Er meinte, das wäre problemlos machbar...


----------



## jan84 (21. November 2016)

Mavic crossone konnte problemlos rübergezogen werden.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. November 2016)

Also wer behauptet, das Last sei wendig, der kennt entweder die Definition von dem Wort nicht oder ist bisher einfach nur Mist gefahren... im Vergleich zu Bikes wie dem 2Souls Quarterhorse ist es eine ganz schön träge Sau... Aber innerhalb von seinem Einsatzgebiet mag ich es sehr


----------



## KaskiaRacing (22. November 2016)

...und das wolltest du nun unbedingt mal, völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, loswerden? Danke für diese Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (22. November 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Also wer behauptet, das Last sei wendig, der kennt entweder die Definition von dem Wort nicht oder ist bisher einfach nur Mist gefahren... im Vergleich zu Bikes wie dem 2Souls Quarterhorse ist es eine ganz schön träge Sau... Aber innerhalb von seinem Einsatzgebiet mag ich es sehr



Ich glaube das hängt von der Fahrweise und vom Geschmack… ich habe mein QH durch Fastforward ersetzt und ich bin viel glücklicher mit dem FF. Das QH war so kurz und steil dass ich beim Wechsel Fully -> HT immer 3-4 Gewöhnungsausfahrten gebraucht habe um mit dem QH am Limit zu fahren…

QH war mir einfach zu nervös bzw. unstabil und auch zu kurz (musste 60mm Vorbau fahren), ich bin jetzt mit dem FF doch deutlich schneller unterwegs auch auf Strecken mit enge Kurven… da ich viel mehr Platz hinter dem Lenker habe kann ich das bike besser in den Kurven legen und kontrollieren… dadurch finde ich mein Last wendiger…

Definitiv 2 richtig schönen HT, ich hätte mir gewünscht, Last hätte die 2Souls Ausfallende benützt für den Rahmenbau... aber von der Geometrie her überzeugt mir das Last besser…

LG - Chris

Edit:

PS: um kurz auf die vorherige Diskussion zurück zukommen… ich habe auch null Problemen gehabt mein Hinterrad um 6mm zu verschieben… in 30 min war das Ding gegessen und perfekt für das FF zentriert. (Naben DT350 / Felgen Notubes Flow EX)


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2016)

Naja, es ist ja nix Neues dass ein kurzes Bike mit steilen Winkeln bei langsamer Fahrt wendiger ist als ein langes Bike mit flachen Winkeln.
Aber es heisst ja schliesslich FASTFORWARD - man muss nur schnell genug fahren, dann fühlt es sich sehr wendig an!
Wenn man nicht aus der Kurve fliegt, das braucht halt was Übung.


----------



## Seppl- (22. November 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hängt von der Fahrweise und vom Geschmack… ich habe mein QH durch Fastforward ersetzt und ich bin viel glücklicher mit dem FF. Das QH war so kurz und steil dass ich beim Wechsel Fully -> HT immer 3-4 Gewöhnungsausfahrten gebraucht habe um mit dem QH am Limit zu fahren…
> 
> QH war mir einfach zu nervös bzw. unstabil und auch zu kurz (musste 60mm Vorbau fahren), ich bin jetzt mit dem FF doch deutlich schneller unterwegs auch auf Strecken mit enge Kurven… da ich viel mehr Platz hinter dem Lenker habe kann ich das bike besser in den Kurven legen und kontrollieren… dadurch finde ich mein Last wendiger…
> 
> ...


Kann ich ausnahmslos zustimmen!


----------



## MalcolmX (22. November 2016)

Ich glaub wir sind da eh einer Meinung... nur gibt's zB auch Trails die bergauf gehen und etwas enger sind... ich hab auf den Hometrails an meinem QH nach wie vor viel Freude... wenn die anderen sehr schnell bergab sind, nehm ich vielleicht schon einen Tacken lieber das Fastforward, um entspannt bergabzufahren. Ich hab das QH mit XL Oberrohr aber 423mm Kettenstreben, also ist meines nicht allzuarg kurz. Mittlerweile hätte ich am Liebsten eine Mischung aus beiden  die 64.5° sind auch zum freihändig fahren schon etwas wackelig...


----------



## Grins3katze (22. November 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir sind da eh einer Meinung... nur gibt's zB auch Trails die bergauf gehen und etwas enger sind... ich hab auf den Hometrails an meinem QH nach wie vor viel Freude... wenn die anderen sehr schnell bergab sind, nehm ich vielleicht schon einen Tacken lieber das Fastforward, um entspannt bergabzufahren. Ich hab das QH mit XL Oberrohr aber 423mm Kettenstreben, also ist meines nicht allzuarg kurz. Mittlerweile hätte ich am Liebsten eine Mischung aus beiden  die 64.5° sind auch zum freihändig fahren schon etwas wackelig...



Sorry das kann ich meinerseits nicht ganz vertreten... Bergauf ist mir mit dem FF viel entspanter, ich finde das FF ist eine richtige Bergziege, beim kürzen QH müsste ich mich immer auf dem Lenker legen um nicht nach hinten zu kippen, wenn es zu steil wurde, das fand ich ziemlich anstrengend. Da komme ich trotz mein 63.5° Lenkwinkel am FF besser klar.

Ein QH in XL hat 427 reach (420mm in L was ich gefahren bin) gegen 475 am FF macht ja fast 5 cm... bei den Kettenstreben gibt es kaum ein unterschied, ich bin 430mm gefahren am QH und genauso am FF... ich hatte ein paar versuche am QH mit 420mm Kettenstreben aber das war mir zu kurz...

Es freut mich aber dass, du weiterhin Spaß mit dem QH hast. Ich glaube es gibt auch noch jemand hier im Forum der QH durch FF ersetzt hat und doch zum QH zurück gekommen ist… Jede sein wie er mag und sein Spaß hat ...

yeahhh Ride on!!! Gleich Feierabend, gleich Nightride mit dem FF...

Hier noch mal mein QH und drunter das FF.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. November 2016)

Ich denk ich werd auch beide behalten... aber mir fehlt am Fastforward auch etwas die Leichtfüssigkeit, was ich am Hardtailfahren gerade ganz gerne mag... (das Last hat 13.1kg bei mir, mein QH 10.9kg)
Ich bin jedenfalls froh, das QH nicht schon vercheckt zu haben... im Übrigen harmoniert das QH aus meiner Sicht mit 120mm Gabel deutlich besser...mit 140mm und schwerem Aufbau hat es mir auch nie so zu 100% zugesagt.

Was mir am Fastforward sofort zugesagt hat, war natürlich Grip und Fahrsicherheit bergab, und wie es in der Luft liegt... bin damit sofort die Tables in Bischofsmais auf der 4X Strecke ins Flat gesprungen und hatte noch Spass dabei, weils einfach viel Reserven bietet  also ich mags, aber ich finds auf einigen meiner Trails im Vergleich zum QH ganz schön sperrig (das sind technische Trails ohne Gefälle, also zum immer mittreten mit dazwischen immer wieder kleinen Findlingen, engen Kurven, 2-3 Stufen usw).


----------



## hardtails (22. November 2016)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Sorry das kann ich meinerseits nicht ganz vertreten... Bergauf ist mir mit dem FF viel entspanter, ich finde das FF ist eine richtige Bergziege, beim kürzen QH müsste ich mich immer auf dem Lenker legen um nicht nach hinten zu kippen, wenn es zu steil wurde, das fand ich ziemlich anstrengend.



das liegt aber auch nur daran da du beim qh auf der hinterradnabe sitzt.....


----------



## Grins3katze (22. November 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich denk ich werd auch beide behalten... aber mir fehlt am Fastforward auch etwas die Leichtfüssigkeit, was ich am Hardtailfahren gerade ganz gerne mag... (das Last hat 13.1kg bei mir, mein QH 10.9kg)
> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, das QH nicht schon vercheckt zu haben... im Übrigen harmoniert das QH aus meiner Sicht mit 120mm Gabel deutlich besser...mit 140mm und schwerem Aufbau hat es mir auch nie so zu 100% zugesagt.
> 
> Was mir am Fastforward sofort zugesagt hat, war natürlich Grip und Fahrsicherheit bergab, und wie es in der Luft liegt... bin damit sofort die Tables in Bischofsmais auf der 4X Strecke ins Flat gesprungen und hatte noch Spass dabei, weils einfach viel Reserven bietet  also ich mags, aber ich finds auf einigen meiner Trails im Vergleich zum QH ganz schön sperrig (das sind technische Trails ohne Gefälle, also zum immer mittreten mit dazwischen immer wieder kleinen Findlingen, engen Kurven, 2-3 Stufen usw).




Dein QH (Ti) aufbau ist auf jeden fall super stimmig und sehr chic... da gebe ich dir recht auf die ganze linie... das macht viel mehr Sinn als was ich versucht hab... Lieber 120mm Gabel, längeren Vorbau, leichte und schnelle Reifen...  top


----------



## Grins3katze (22. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das liegt aber auch nur daran da du beim qh auf der hinterradnabe sitzt.....



schon klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das liegt aber auch nur daran da du beim qh auf der hinterradnabe sitzt.....


Es soll ja Menschen geben, die das so nicht mehr behaupten dürfen...


----------



## schlonser (23. November 2016)

Das Last is auf jeden Fall sperrig: beim rauswuchten ausm Keller! Scheisslanger Bock! 

Aber ich bin letztens im Urlaub so ein Leih-Hardtail gefahren (27,5er) und hab mir in jeder Sekunde mein Last gewünscht: sowohl bergauf als auch bergab war das so ein eklatanter Unterschied. Seitdem liebe ich es noch mehr!


----------



## MalcolmX (24. November 2016)

Es geht wirklich auffällig gut bergauf für das, was es ist!


----------



## mw.dd (24. November 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Es geht wirklich auffällig gut bergauf für das, was es ist!



Länge läuft


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. November 2016)

Verspielte Hardtails gibt es am Markt deutlich mehr (bezahlbare) als solch Bergabmonster wie das FFW eines ist. Ein Kumpel hat sich gerade von meinem Last angefixt ein schickes 2017er Big Wig in den Fuhrpark implementiert, auch in L und mit ähnlicher Bereifung... Endlich etwas vergleichbares zum...äh ja vergleichen. Die 17er Geo ist flacher und länger geworden, ähnlich wie das Last.


----------



## Grins3katze (24. November 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Verspielte Hardtails gibt es am Markt deutlich mehr (bezahlbare) als solch Bergabmonster wie das FFW eines ist. Ein Kumpel hat sich gerade von meinem Last angefixt ein schickes 2017er Big Wig in den Fuhrpark implementiert, auch in L und mit ähnlicher Bereifung... Endlich etwas vergleichbares zum...äh ja vergleichen. Die 17er Geo ist flacher und länger geworden, ähnlich wie das Last.



jepp... Ein Kumpel hat sich das neue Ragley Mmmbop 2017 aufgebaut... ist auch so ähnlich aber mit 27,5 Laufradgröße... 
64° Lenkwinkel
>450 Reach
425 kettenstreben
X12 ausfallenden
für bis 160mm gabel...
~300 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. November 2016)

Eben...is halt 27.5"
Das FFW is weiterhin recht einsam...!


----------



## HTWolfi (24. November 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Die 17er Geo ist flacher und länger geworden


Länger ja, aber Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sind beim Big Wig gleich geblieben.
Zumindest haben sie das Tretlager um 5mm angehoben, was aber leider immer noch zu tief ist.
Unabhängig davon, ein Rahmen mit Knick im Sattelrohr ist unbrauchbar – egal wie die Geo ist.


----------



## weeesel (25. November 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern etwas für's Gröbere, was sich allerdings (von mir!)noch hochfahren lässt. Als Trailbike reicht mir das FFWD.



lotto + yeti sb5.5

btw: hallo zusammen. ihr scheint ja eine lutige gilde zu sein..
..hab mich hier schon verschiedentlich schlau gemacht / überbrücke immer wieder schwere momente hier: aktuell erst rad ausgefallen & lieferverzögerung ds FF V2 (Jan 17 statt jetzt)...


----------



## der-gute (25. November 2016)

Bikemarkt!

Da wird einem oft geholfen


----------



## mw.dd (25. November 2016)

weeesel schrieb:


> lotto + yeti sb5.5



Es wird wieder ein Trailfox, diesmal allerdings die Nobelversion.


----------



## weeesel (26. November 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es wird wieder ein Trailfox, diesmal allerdings die Nobelversion.



auch cool obwohl ich denn lenkwinkel etwas steil finde..

..sobald meine meta v3 (14er factory modell mit B) durch ist, und das kann noch etwas dauern - macht immer noch sehr viel spass -  gibts dann auch was fürs grobe mit 29. bis dann sollte dann auch die auswahl an solchen geräten etwas grösser sein 

hier ein kleiner gruss von meta und mir aus dem wallis:


----------



## thomg (28. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen
hat Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit 160er Pike und 29"? 

Danke und herzliche Grüsse Thomas


----------



## rfgs (28. November 2016)

Ich will endlich meinen Rahmen haben !!! 
Ich weiß nicht wie ichs bis Ende Januar aushalten soll !?

Hat hier jemand schon mal Fun Works Naben am Hinterrad verbaut? Verhindern deren Endkappen auch die sichere Klemmung, a la Hope, im Rahmen ?


----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2016)

rfgs schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon mal Fun Works Naben am Hinterrad verbaut? Verhindern deren Endkappen auch die sichere Klemmung, a la Hope, im Rahmen ?



Ja/Nein.


----------



## rfgs (28. November 2016)

Merci mw.dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2016)

thomg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> hat Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit 160er Pike und 29"?
> 
> Danke und herzliche Grüsse Thomas



Nicht mit 160 mm, aber mit 150 mm Pike. Das finde ich mehr als ausreichend und ist auch das Maximum, wofür der Rahmen designt wurde.


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2016)

für was 160 mm?

vielleicht wäre eine Gabel mit besserer Nutzung der 140/150 mm die bessere Wahl? Diamond?

ich frage ich allen Ernstes, was sich manche von 160 mm versprechen...63° LW vielleicht?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (28. November 2016)

Ich überlege sogar die Pike auf 130mm zu traveln, man braucht ja nur einen kürzeren air-shaft. Hat das eventuell schon mal einer am FF ausprobiert?


----------



## Grins3katze (28. November 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht mit 160 mm, aber mit 150 mm Pike. Das finde ich mehr als ausreichend und ist auch das Maximum, wofür der Rahmen designt wurde.



150 hab ich auch eingebaut und wie hasardeur sagte ist das max zugelassen....


----------



## Sorrow69 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Riders,

ich habe mich nach langer Zeit fur ein Last Fast Forward Rahmen entschieden. Frage ist nun ,ob es ist Wert bis Januar auf V2 Rahmen zu warten oder soll ich sofort eine bestellen ?

Ich wurde mich auf Ihre feedback sehr freuen.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2016)

Wo wäre denn das V1 lieferbar?


----------



## Sorrow69 (3. Dezember 2016)

last-bikes-shop(dot)com


----------



## Tobiwan (13. Dezember 2016)

http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/test-last-fast-forward-v2/


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2016)

Oh mei ich dreh durch mit der Sache mit den unterschiedlichen nötigen Kettenlinien bei verschiedenen Kettenblattgrößen, den verschiedenen Offsets usw.
Hab an meinem FFWD (V1) eine SRAM GX1400 und möchte daran ein ovales 30er Direct Mount-Kettenblatt verbauen. Am größten Durchmesser entspricht das ja i.d.R. quasi einem 32er, wofür Last eine Kettenlinie von mindestens 53,4mm vorgibt. Wenn ich jetzt ein Boost-Kettenblatt nehme (3mm Offset, 52mm Kettenlinie), wird das also nicht mehr hinhauen? Man liest hin und wieder von BB30-Kettenblättern, passen die auch bei Direct Mount? Wenn ja, hätte man mit den 0mm Offset 55mm Kettenlinie, würde dann die Kette nicht arg schräg laufen? Hat jemand ein 30er DM-Kettenblatt problemlos im Einsatz, wenn ja welches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre eine ältere 3-fach XT Kurbel mit zwei Kettenblättern (22/32 + Bash), welche ein Kettenlinie von knapp 50mm am 32er Blatt hat. Da ist noch ausreichend Abstand zur Kettenstrebe vorhanden.
Sollte daher bei deiner Konfiguration locker funktionieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Dezember 2016)

ich habe auch angefangen aufzubauen


----------



## Revell91 (26. Dezember 2016)

Leider haben sich meine Zweifel an der stabilität der 29" Laufräder bestätigt. Es ist leider doch nicht ganz so steif wie ein 26" Laufrad 
Mit der grossen Reifenfreiheit des FFWD Rahmens wäre die Felge aber sogar so noch fahrbar gewesen 

Nun hab ich schnell eine neue Felge eingespeicht (DT 512) und es läuft wieder alles. Trotzdem bin ich mir am überlegen ein 650B+ Hinterrad zu bauen/kaufen, erstens um mal auszuprobieren wie es sich fährt und zweitens um ein Ersatzrad zu haben. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige, breite 650B Felge oder ein Laufrad? (kann ruhig auch gebraucht sein)


----------



## Seppl- (26. Dezember 2016)

Revell91 schrieb:


> Leider haben sich meine Zweifel an der stabilität der 29" Laufräder bestätigt. Es ist leider doch nicht ganz so steif wie ein 26" Laufrad
> Mit der grossen Reifenfreiheit des FFWD Rahmens wäre die Felge aber sogar so noch fahrbar gewesen
> 
> Nun hab ich schnell eine neue Felge eingespeicht (DT 512) und es läuft wieder alles. Trotzdem bin ich mir am überlegen ein 650B+ Hinterrad zu bauen/kaufen. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige, breite 650B Felge oder ein Laufrad? (kann ruhig auch gebraucht sein)
> ...


Die dtswiss xm551 eventuell?


----------



## Robin_von_crash (26. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem ( noch im Bau)  
Ich habe das Glück das KHUJAND es baut


----------



## Seppl- (26. Dezember 2016)

Robin_von_crash schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem ( noch im Bau)
> Ich habe das Glück das KHUJAND es baut


"Glück" das ein anderer sein bike baut??? Nananana das wird aber nochmal überdacht oder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin_von_crash (26. Dezember 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> "Glück" das ein anderer sein bike baut??? Nananana das wird aber nochmal überdacht oder!


Natürlich Glück, ich bin noch neu und würde das alleine nicht zustande bringen.


----------



## Seppl- (26. Dezember 2016)

Robin_von_crash schrieb:


> Natürlich Glück, ich bin noch neu und würde das alleine nicht zustande bringen.


Gerade dann, das sollte der @KHUJAND doch wissen 

Egal, wird sicher gut viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Robin_von_crash (26. Dezember 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Gerade dann, das sollte der @KHUJAND doch wissen
> 
> Egal, wird sicher gut viel Spaß damit!


Ich lerne ja auch von ihm, so ist das ja nicht.


----------



## Seppl- (26. Dezember 2016)

Robin_von_crash schrieb:


> Ich lerne ja auch von ihm, so ist das ja nicht.


das möchte ich hoffen, ein Bike aufbauen ist kein Hexenwerk  
Viel Spaß!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Dezember 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Gerade dann, das sollte der @KHUJAND doch wissen
> 
> Egal, wird sicher gut viel Spaß damit!



 Ja ich denke mal das ich für den Robin was gutes zusammen gebaut bekomme... sollte„*ursprünglich*“ja ein Coal werden doch dann ist er mit einem Fastforward Probe gefahren.


----------



## Seppl- (26. Dezember 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ja ich denke mal das ich für den Robin was gutes zusammen gebaut bekomme... sollte„*ursprünglich*“ja ein Coal werden doch dann ist er mit einem Fastforward Probe gefahren.


Na das is doch schon mal viel versrechend und spricht für den guten Geschmack  
Macht ja auch Spaß das Teil, ich vermiss meins fast täglich


----------



## ONE78 (26. Dezember 2016)

Revell91 schrieb:


> Leider haben sich meine Zweifel an der stabilität der 29" Laufräder bestätigt. Es ist leider doch nicht ganz so steif wie ein 26" Laufrad
> Mit der grossen Reifenfreiheit des FFWD Rahmens wäre die Felge aber sogar so noch fahrbar gewesen
> 
> Nun hab ich schnell eine neue Felge eingespeicht (DT 512) und es läuft wieder alles. Trotzdem bin ich mir am überlegen ein 650B+ Hinterrad zu bauen/kaufen, erstens um mal auszuprobieren wie es sich fährt und zweitens um ein Ersatzrad zu haben. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige, breite 650B Felge oder ein Laufrad? (kann ruhig auch gebraucht sein)
> ...



Für mich immer noch Preis/Leistung Sieger 
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_1133&products_id=15161


----------



## Revell91 (26. Dezember 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Die dtswiss xm551 eventuell?


 Die DT 551 ist mir leider etwas zu teuer. Ich würde gern maximal 40-50 Euro ausgeben, da es halt einfach mal zum Probieren ist. Danke trotzdem.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Für mich immer noch Preis/Leistung Sieger
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_1133&products_id=15161



Wow, die ist ja günstig! Danke für den Tip. Da kann man ja nicht viel verlieren wenn mans mal ausprobiert...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2016)

Gibts auch bei Nubuk, da ist der Versand billiger und Naben/Speichen/Nippel gibts da auch.
Wobei die AC-Nippel (aber nicht die Eigenmarke) von cnc sehr gut sind.
Hab die Felge bislang nicht klein bekommen obwohl ich mir Mühe gegeben hab (immer mal 1m ins Flat und so). Ist aber auch nicht leicht!


----------



## hasardeur (26. Dezember 2016)

Fast 700g Felgengewicht wird man merken. Meine Mavic EX 729 vermisse ich nicht, auch wenn sie unkaputtbar waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. Dezember 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fast 700g Felgengewicht wird man merken. Meine Mavic EX 729 vermisse ich nicht, auch wenn sie unkaputtbar waren.


Naja, die xm551 wiegt auch 600g, dazu sind die plusreifen auch nicht grad Leichtgewichte. Bei mir dann noch die 11-46 Kassette mach das Hinterrad recht schwer, aber ich fühle mich damit schneller als mit dem 29er Carbon-HR


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich fühle mich damit schneller ...



...und darum geht es ja am Ende


----------



## Seppl- (27. Dezember 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Naja, die xm551 wiegt auch 600g, dazu sind die plusreifen auch nicht grad Leichtgewichte. Bei mir dann noch die 11-46 Kassette mach das Hinterrad recht schwer, aber ich fühle mich damit schneller als mit dem 29er Carbon-HR


Bei mir war da noch Procore drin, ja "leicht" ist was anderes, aber aber.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Naja, die xm551 wiegt auch 600g, dazu sind die plusreifen auch nicht grad Leichtgewichte. Bei mir dann noch die 11-46 Kassette mach das Hinterrad recht schwer, aber ich fühle mich damit schneller als mit dem 29er Carbon-HR



Schwere Kassette ist beim HT egal, da zentral. je weiter außen, desto mehr fällt das Gewicht auf. Wobei man auch die Breite berücksichtigen muss. Es sind ja fast zwei normale Felgen. Ich denke also auch nochmal über einen Test nach. Procore ist aber Pflicht. Oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Dezember 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schwere Kassette ist beim HT egal, da zentral. je weiter außen, desto mehr fällt das Gewicht auf. Wobei man auch die Breite berücksichtigen muss. Es sind ja fast zwei normale Felgen. Ich denke also auch nochmal über einen Test nach. Procore ist aber Pflicht. Oder?


Ich hatte Procore wegen Burping drin, habs aber wieder rausgehauen, da es nichts bringt - es ist viel zu flach um Durchschläge zu verhindern. Ausserdem braucht man bei so breiten Felgen eh einen anderen Innenschlauch - mir ist meiner am Ventil aufgerissen nach paar Abfahrten Rabenberg.


----------



## ONE78 (27. Dezember 2016)

Naja, so richtig egal ist mir das Gewicht der Kassette nicht. Das Heck wird halt immer schwerer, merkt man am Boden weniger, aber in der Luft. Und wenn dann das HR genausoviel wie mein Rohloff-HR am do-it-all hardtail wiegt, kommt man ins gübeln...

Ich bin noch ohne procore unterwegs. Wollte mal die DIY Version testen, aber keine Zeit. Das Rad wird grad eh zu wenig bewegt, leider!


----------



## mw.dd (28. Dezember 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Procore ist aber Pflicht. Oder?





cxfahrer schrieb:


> da es nichts bringt - es ist viel zu flach um Durchschläge zu verhindern.



Für einen wirksamen Durchschlagschutz bei B+ und 40mm-Felgen könnte der "Core" breiter sein, aber das er nichts bringt würde ich nicht sagen. Eher "besser als nichts".

Mit dem Schlauch gab es bei mir kein Problem trotz Vinschgau, Klinovec-DH, Reschenpass, Kronplatz, Rychleby Stecky etc.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab ja 45mm innen an der POG, da hat es den Innenschlauch offensichtlich überdehnt.
Durchschläge mit dem 3.0 hatte ich bei 1,2-1,3bar noch nie.

Was machst du, wenn du einen Plattfuss hast? Das ist immer meine grösste Sorge mit Procore aufm Trail bei den dünnen B+ Reifen.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Dezember 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn du einen Plattfuss hast?



Procore raus, Schlauch rein. Reifenheber hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sorrow69 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Riders,

ich habe vorm kurzen ein Last FF Rahmen erworben, diese ist naturlich fur Schnellspanner geeignet. Ich habe sehr tolle Rader auf eBay gefunden. Der Hintere Rad ist leider auf eine X12 Achse und passt dammit nicht... Wird ein Hope Adapter von X12 auf Schnallspanner hier in Spiel kommen und helfen ? Vor Allem kann ich dann immer noch mein 1x11 Antireb von alten Fahrrad (Hope Kassette 11s 10-44t zsm. mit Sram XX1 Schaltwerk und Trigger) bei diese Rahmen nutzen ? Naben sind Hope Evo 2 Pro, vorne Standard Q15 hinten wie geschrieben 142X12

Ich ware sehr dankbar auf Eure feedbacks und wunsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

VG


----------



## bergbieber (30. Dezember 2016)

Kits fur Schnellspanner gibt's, da hatte ich auch eins
Für die Kassette musst evtl nen neuen Freilaufkörper holen.
Allerdings musst drauf achten, dass das Hinterrad passend eingespeicht ist.


----------



## julio80 (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hat irgendjemand ein ff in L oder XL im Raum Stuttgart und würde mich kurz probesitzen lassen?
Danke u Gruss


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2017)

XL in Steinheim


----------



## BrotherMo (2. Januar 2017)

julio80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat irgendjemand ein ff in L oder XL im Raum Stuttgart und würde mich kurz probesitzen lassen?
> Danke u Gruss


XL in Waiblingen


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2017)

Falls die XL Fraktion irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat, meldet euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (2. Januar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Falls die XL Fraktion irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat, meldet euch



Bisher: No way.....


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Bisher: No way.....


Is auch gut so! Wäre die Trennung nicht gewesen hätte ich auch noch eins


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Falls die XL Fraktion irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat, meldet euch



Hin..Her...oha. Komm zurück auf die dunkle Seite der Macht.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hin..Her...oha. Komm zurück auf die dunkle Seite der Macht.


Gibt es ne andere Seite ?  

Jaja manchmal ist man nicht Herr der Macht! Güterteilung ist das Zauberwort 

Hab es aber schon wieder vor, vll auch ne Alternative aus England...


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Is auch gut so! Wäre die Trennung nicht gewesen hätte ich auch noch eins




Ich kann Dir nur eines sagen...für mich war es das Beste, was mir passieren konnte


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur eines sagen...für mich war es das Beste, was mir passieren konnte


Die Trennung von der alten ? ja ich muss sagen, passt mir derzeit auch ganz gut Schade nur das, dass Fahrrad dran glauben musste, aber kommt Zeit kommt Rad


----------



## hasardeur (2. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur eines sagen...für mich war es das Beste, was mir passieren konnte



Manchmal ist es sogar eine Win-Win-Situation 


Sorry, aber war ein Elfmeter....


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es sogar eine Win-Win-Situation
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber war ein Elfmeter....


Frau weg und Fastforward her ? ja da stimm ich dir zu, WinWin


----------



## mzonq (3. Januar 2017)

BTT:
L in Esslingen...ist aber gerade demontiert. In der 3. JAN Woche wahrscheinlich wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## mzonq (3. Januar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hab es aber schon wieder vor, vll auch ne Alternative aus England...



Hardtail oder Fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (3. Januar 2017)

Das wird bestimmt was schönes aus titan . Ich bin am Wochenende an einem E-Bike zum testen mal 27.5+ Reifen gefahren. Ich war sowas von begeistert von der Traktion und den Dämpfungseigenschaften. Nun ärgere ich mich ein bissl, dass ich doch damals direkt auf 29er gegangen bin, da ich mir wirklich vorstellen kann, dass das Radl was damals vom Seppl aufgebaut wurde und auch 27.5+ Reifen verbaut hatte, wirklich eine optimale Mischung mit dem Fastforward wäre. Ich müsste dann die 29er Laufräder + Pike verkaufen. Ob sich das lohnt :-( ???? Mal schauen.


----------



## Seppl- (3. Januar 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Hardtail oder Fully?


Gibts das FF auch als Fully ? 



Beckinio schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt was schönes aus titan . Ich bin am Wochenende an einem E-Bike zum testen mal 27.5+ Reifen gefahren. Ich war sowas von begeistert von der Traktion und den Dämpfungseigenschaften. Nun ärgere ich mich ein bissl, dass ich doch damals direkt auf 29er gegangen bin, da ich mir wirklich vorstellen kann, dass das Radl was damals vom Seppl aufgebaut wurde und auch 27.5+ Reifen verbaut hatte, wirklich eine optimale Mischung mit dem Fastforward wäre. Ich müsste dann die 29er Laufräder + Pike verkaufen. Ob sich das lohnt :-( ???? Mal schauen.



Ja das war schon echt n geiler Hobel, vll wäre eine Option für dich nur ein Plus Hinterrad und du wechselst je nach gegebenheiten zwischen 29 und eben dem 27,5"+ (fahren ja einige diese Kombi)

Hier noch ein Foto von der Verflossenen


----------



## Beckinio (3. Januar 2017)

Ja...das wäre eine Kombi die ich mir gut vorstellen könnte. Seppl: GEILES BIKE....schade das Du es verkaufen musstest


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2017)

vorne 29" als Minion DHf 2.5 oder Kaiser Projekt 2.4 und hinten 27.5x3.0 mit Procore.
läuft sogar auf den schnellen zerbremsten Strecken in Finale 

mein Tofane steht die meiste Zeit rum und muss zugucken...


----------



## Wipeout267 (3. Januar 2017)

@Seppl- Was war das eigentlich für ein Flaschenhaltersystem an deinem FF? Also die zwei recht weit hervorstehenden Schrauben...


----------



## Seppl- (3. Januar 2017)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> @Seppl- Was war das eigentlich für ein Flaschenhaltersystem an deinem FF? Also die zwei recht weit hervorstehenden Schrauben...


ist die Fabric Flasche inkl Halterung, kosten um 15€


----------



## hardtails (3. Januar 2017)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> @Seppl- Was war das eigentlich für ein Flaschenhaltersystem an deinem FF? Also die zwei recht weit hervorstehenden Schrauben...



https://r2-bike.com/FABRIC-Flaschenhalter-Trinkflasche-Cageless-Waterbottle


----------



## hasardeur (3. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kaiser Projekt 2.4



Und warum Kaiser und nicht Baron?


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2017)

weil mir der Baron zu weit auseinander stehende Stollen hat
damals beim Dirty Dan fand ich das Fahrgefühl auf Fels ziemlich schmierig, da die Stollen weggeknickt sind.

Der Kaiser hat ein geschlosseneres Profil, das hat mich mehr angemacht.
Ich denke, der Kaiser is Trocken/Hart bis Intermediate, der Baron is Intermediate bis Matsch.
Und so richtig Bock hätte ich auf den Mud King 29x2.3 Apex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weeesel (4. Januar 2017)

hoffen trotzdem es ist definitiv ende jänner bei mir..


----------



## Revell91 (4. Januar 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Für mich immer noch Preis/Leistung Sieger
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_1133&products_id=15161



Nach dem guten Tip für die günstige Felge, hab ich mal alles bestellt um ein Hinterrad aufzubauen. Heute morgen eingespeicht und mal zum probieren montiert. 
Eine Probefahrt hab ich leider noch nicht gemacht, im moment ist nur ein normaler Minion 2.4 drauf. Hatte gerade nichts anderes da.
Warscheinlich werd ich dann einen Maxxis Rekon oder Minion in 2.8 draufmachen.


----------



## Beckinio (4. Januar 2017)

Tja...das wäre mal eine Option Revell91. Leider traue ich mir viel beim schreuben zu, aber eingespeicht habe ich noch nie. Das wird dann wohl nix :-(


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2017)

wenn du z.B. bei Actionsports die 6 mm Versatz angibst,
bauen die Dir auch ein günstiges 27.5+ HR


----------



## hasardeur (4. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Tja...das wäre mal eine Option Revell91. Leider traue ich mir viel beim schreuben zu, aber eingespeicht habe ich noch nie. Das wird dann wohl nix :-(



So schlimm ist das gar nicht. Es gibt gute Anleitungen im Netz. Allerdings braucht man einen Zentrierständer. Mein Freundlicher um die Ecke zentriert für 20€, also grob zusammen schrauben und den Rest vom Profi machen lassen. Oder Zentrierständer leihen und selbst probieren.


----------



## Grins3katze (4. Januar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> So schlimm ist das gar nicht. Es gibt gute Anleitungen im Netz. Allerdings braucht man einen Zentrierständer. Mein Freundlicher um die Ecke zentriert für 20€, also grob zusammen schrauben und den Rest vom Profi machen lassen. Oder Zentrierständer leihen und selbst probieren.



Ich habe mir ein Zentrierständer gekauft (40 euro) und habe auch mein erstes Laufrad für das FF gebaut… es gibt sehr gute Anleitung im Netz. Ich fand es doch relativ einfach (3-fach gekreuzt) und nach 2-3 Stunden war das Laufrad fertig und hält seitdem bombenfest…  durch die 40 euro für den Zentrierständer hab ich nichts gespart beim Laufrad bau... aber nun hab ich einen...  

ich benutze es jetzt um auch meine andere Laufräder wieder zu justieren... wenn ich das nächstes mal ein Laufrad brauche, werde ich dann die Selbstbau Option berücksichtigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (4. Januar 2017)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Zentrierständer gekauft (40 euro)



link?


----------



## Beckinio (4. Januar 2017)

Das wäre mal ein gute Option wenn das im Netz zu finden ist. Habe hier noch nie geschaut. Wie funktioniert das denn mit den 6mm Versatz
den ich bei dem Fastforward benötige? Hast du ggf. einen guten Link? Danke für Eure Hilfe. Immer wieder nett so ein Forum wo man sich hilft.


----------



## Seppl- (4. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Das wäre mal ein gute Option wenn das im Netz zu finden ist. Habe hier noch nie geschaut. Wie funktioniert das denn mit den 6mm Versatz
> den ich bei dem Fastforward benötige? Hast du ggf. einen guten Link? Danke für Eure Hilfe. Immer wieder nett so ein Forum wo man sich hilft.


----------



## Grins3katze (4. Januar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> link?



https://www.amazon.de/Tacx-T-3175-Exact-Zentrierständer/dp/B000NNX4S4


----------



## Beckinio (4. Januar 2017)

Danke Seppl. Das Bild war mir bekannt, aber es aber damals nicht richtig gelesen. Soll heissen, dass man 2 verschieden Speichenlängen benötigt, oder?


----------



## Seppl- (4. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Danke Seppl. Das Bild war mir bekannt, aber es aber damals nicht richtig gelesen. Soll heissen, dass man 2 verschieden Speichenlängen benötigt, oder?


ich bin da nicht der Fachmann, glaube aber gelesen zu haben das es bei manchen Laufrädern funktionierte sie mit gleichen Speichenlängen mit 6mm Versatz zu "Zentrieren"
Ich denke die anderen Männers hier haben da mehr auf der Pfanne


----------



## Grins3katze (4. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Danke Seppl. Das Bild war mir bekannt, aber es aber damals nicht richtig gelesen. Soll heissen, dass man 2 verschieden Speichenlängen benötigt, oder?



Nee eine Länge reicht... ich hab meine DT Swiss 350 Naben mit DT swiss Comp Speichen und XM 551 Felge mit der selben speichenlänge montiert...

e.g. der DT swiss Speichen-länge Rechner gibt auch speichenlänge den es gar nicht zu kaufen gibt....


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2017)

Rechts und links kann man die gleiche Speichenlänge verwenden, wenn die Nabenflansche (re/li) gleichen Durchmesser haben und die Felge symmetrische ist.


----------



## Beckinio (4. Januar 2017)

Aber wie bekommt man den Versatz von 6mm dann hin. Habe mir gerade mal 1-2 Videos auf Youtube angeschaut. Viel kaputt machen kann man ja nicht, daher würd eich mir das wohl dann auch mal zutrauen, aber das Versatzproblem ist eben noch nicht geklärt oder besser gesamt verstanden.


----------



## Seppl- (4. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Aber wie bekommt man den Versatz von 6mm dann hin. Habe mir gerade mal 1-2 Videos auf Youtube angeschaut. Viel kaputt machen kann man ja nicht, daher würd eich mir das wohl dann auch mal zutrauen, aber das Versatzproblem ist eben noch nicht geklärt oder besser gesamt verstanden.


Kannst doch sicher an dem zentrier Ständer die Anschläge dementsprechend versetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (4. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Aber wie bekommt man den Versatz von 6mm dann hin. Habe mir gerade mal 1-2 Videos auf Youtube angeschaut. Viel kaputt machen kann man ja nicht, daher würd eich mir das wohl dann auch mal zutrauen, aber das Versatzproblem ist eben noch nicht geklärt oder besser gesamt verstanden.



Wenn du eine "nomale Hinterrad" im FF einbaust wirst du sofort verstehen wo das 6mm Problem ist 

Ich hatte bestehende 29er Laufräder für mein FF... ich hab das Hinterrad einfach so eingebaut und dann bemerkt... oh das Laufrad ist auf eine Seite viel zu nah am Ketten/Sitz-Streben als auf der andere Seite...  Ich hab es dann für das FF Rahmen zentriert...


Ich hab diese Anleitung benutzt: http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Aber wie bekommt man den Versatz von 6mm dann hin. Habe mir gerade mal 1-2 Videos auf Youtube angeschaut. Viel kaputt machen kann man ja nicht, daher würd eich mir das wohl dann auch mal zutrauen, aber das Versatzproblem ist eben noch nicht geklärt oder besser gesamt verstanden.


Idealerweise verwendet man eine Zentrierlehre und einen Abstandstandhalter. Der Abstandshalter muss die doppelte Höhe vom Rahmenoffset haben. Hier also 2 x 6 mm = 12 mm. Ich verwende dafür eine M12 Mutter (10mm hoch) + eine M10 Unterlegscheibe (2mm hoch).

Der Abstandshalter kommt auf die linke Seite der Nabe und dann wird ganz normal mit der Zentrierlehre die Mitte bestimmen.

Im Zentrierständer kann man ohne den Abstandshalter arbeiten.


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. Januar 2017)

Hatte einen fertigen LRS, direkt von hope. Hab dann am HR stückweise rechts gelockert und links nachgespannt (Antrieb-Bremsseite), immer eine halbe Umdrehung. Am Ende nochmal alles korrekt auf Spannung gezogen und gut, nicht perfekt und eher Augenmaß aber es geht. Waren nicht viele Umdrehungen, Speichen und Nippel haben genug Platz.

Wenn das Rad auf dem Boden liegt, lässt sich der Versatz auch (etwa) messen. Normal ist die Felge, egal welche Nabenseite unten liegt, gleich weit vom Boden aus entfernt, für das FFW sollten es 6mm Differenz sein. Liegt das Rad schräg (Felge und Nabe am Boden) misst sich gegenüberliegend in der Flucht selbstverfreilich der doppelte Versatz. Mathe, toll!


----------



## freetourer (4. Januar 2017)

@Beckinio 

Falls Du Hilfe mit Deinem LRS benötigst könnte ich Dir einen Zentrierständer inkl. Messuhren und sonstiges Zubehöhr (Tensiometer, verstellbare Mittigkeitslehre, ....) zur Benutzung anbieten.

Ich baue meine Laufräder selber auf und könnte dann mit Rat (und ev. Tat) zur Seite stehen.


----------



## Beckinio (6. Januar 2017)

@freetourer: 
Danke für das nette Angbeot. In welcher Gegegend wohnst Du denn. Vielleicht komme ich darauf zurück. 
Man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Beckinio (6. Januar 2017)

Ich habe nochmals ein Frage zu der 27,5+ Bereifung. Zurzeit fahre ich vorne mit einer 29er Pike Gable ohne Boost. Würde ein 2,8er Reifen
mit 27,5+ Felge ohne Boost hier drauf passen. Ich würde gerne vermeiden, dass ich mir auch noch eine neue Gabel für 27,5+ mit Boost kaufen muss. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Seppl- (6. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmals ein Frage zu der 27,5+ Bereifung. Zurzeit fahre ich vorne mit einer 29er Pike Gable ohne Boost. Würde ein 2,8er Reifen
> mit 27,5+ Felge ohne Boost hier drauf passen. Ich würde gerne vermeiden, dass ich mir auch noch eine neue Gabel für 27,5+ mit Boost kaufen muss. Was meint Ihr?


fahr vorne weiter 29" bau dir nur n HR auf


----------



## Beckinio (6. Januar 2017)

Danke Seppl....aber ich bin vom Grip her sehr begeistert von den 27.5+, daher wäre meine erste Option vorne 2,8er und hinten 2,8 oder3,0.
Wenn das vorne nicht mit einer 29er Pike ohne Boost klappt, dann hinten eben nur 2,8 oder 3,0.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Januar 2017)

wenns bissal rutscht is doch Lustig  aber klar kann ich schon verstehen das du da Bock drauf hast, sollte man auf alle fälle mal Testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (6. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> @freetourer:
> Danke für das nette Angbeot. In welcher Gegegend wohnst Du denn. Vielleicht komme ich darauf zurück.
> Man lernt ja nie aus


Münsterland


----------



## Wipeout267 (6. Januar 2017)

Beckinio schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmals ein Frage zu der 27,5+ Bereifung. Zurzeit fahre ich vorne mit einer 29er Pike Gable ohne Boost. Würde ein 2,8er Reifen
> mit 27,5+ Felge ohne Boost hier drauf passen.



Ja, das geht! Ich fahre einen 2,8er Rekon+ auf einer DT XM551 Felge mit 40mm Innenweite in einer 29er Pike und das klappt super!


----------



## Beckinio (6. Januar 2017)

Super....das hört sich doch mal gut an. Danke für die Info Wipeout267. Also ist kein Boost notwendig mit 2,8er Reifen....GEIL


----------



## Herrmann95 (6. Januar 2017)

Ich habe nochmal ne Frage bezüglich FF und der Magura mt7 Bremse.

Ich habe irgentwo gelesen das es da ein Problem, aber auch eine Lösung gab, weisß aber nicht mehr ob das hier war oder wo anders...
Könnte mir jemand dazu nochmal eine Info geben ?

lg


----------



## midige (6. Januar 2017)

Herrmann95 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgentwo gelesen das es da ein Problem, aber auch eine Lösung gab, weisß aber nicht mehr ob das hier war oder wo anders...
> Könnte mir jemand dazu nochmal eine Info geben ?



Beim FFWD mit Magura hinten war eine Kante der verstellbaren Aufnahme im Weg.

Suchfunktion "Magura" und "Nur dieses Thema durchsuchen" führt hin, sind auch Fotos dabei.

Ich habe SLX M-7000 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## spessartpantani (8. Januar 2017)

Hi,

wie seht Ihr das Last Fast Forward 29er im Vergleich zu einem Liteville H3 mit 27,5mm. Das Liteville H3 bin ich mit 27,5mm und normalen Nobby Nics schon gefahren und hatte viel Spaß gehabt. Fände das Last spannend wegen 29 Zoll.... 

läßt sich da ne Aussage machen wie sich die beiden unterschieden würden?

mercy vielmals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2017)

Litevilles bauen doch immer recht kurz?
Liteville ist aus Alu, das fährt völlig anders als Stahl.

Ich finde, überhaupt nicht vergleichbar (ohne ein H3 zu kennen). Liteville ist eine eigene Welt. Alles vom Feinsten.
Das Ffwd ist eher grob und kann grob einstecken.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2017)

Robin_von_crash schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem ( noch im Bau)
> Ich habe das Glück das KHUJAND es baut











Longsleev und Teile sind da.


----------



## Grins3katze (19. Januar 2017)

Hi Fastforward Riders 

Hätte jemand eine gute Lösung für einen 3 bzw. 4-fach Kabelhalter / Kabelführung fürs Oberrohr am Fastforward? Die mitgelieferte erlauben nur 2 Leitungen...

VG, Chris


----------



## darkJST (19. Januar 2017)

Ich hab die Leitung der Reverb (nix stelth) einfach mit Kabelbindern oben festgemacht...


----------



## hasardeur (19. Januar 2017)

Ja, gibt es.






Hier der Link zum Shop: https://alutech-cycles.com/Kabelfuehrung-anschraubbar-X-Typ

Ob die passen, weiß ich nicht. Die Teile sind am Unterrohr meiner Fanes, welches deutlich dicker ist, als am FFWD.

Am Ghost meiner Holden sind auch 3-fach-Führungen in der Art, wie die 2-fach am Last, nur aus Kunststoff. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wo es die gibt. Eventuell solltest Du mal bei Last oder einem großen Online-Shop anrufen. Die können bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Birk (19. Januar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die abgebildete Kabelklemme funktioniert am FF nicht so gut, durch die dünnen Rohre rutschen die äußeren gerne mal raus, zumindest bei mir war es so.
Habe dann selbst welche konstruiert und mit dem 3D-Drucker hergestellt. Sind jetzt seit ein paar Wochen am Bike, mal schauen ob sie langfristig  halten. Leider gerade kein Bild zur Hand.


----------



## casir (20. Januar 2017)

Ich habe die Bremsleitung am Unterrohr langeführt...geht auch gut. Bild folgt


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Januar 2017)

Danke für eure Antwort, ich glaube das Alutech Teil ist zu breit. Bei Mein 2Soul QH, gab es gute 4-fache Kabelführung… nur nirgends zu kaufen...




[/url
]


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kabelhalter
Vielleicht geht da einer von...?


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kabelhalter
> Vielleicht geht da einer von...?



Ja bei BC hab ich auch geschaut aber die Nicolai 4-fach sind bestimmt auch zu breit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2017)

Sauberste Lösung ist IMHO mit Kabelbindern an der Bremsleitung.


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sauberste Lösung ist IMHO mit Kabelbindern an der Bremsleitung.



Ja so hab ich es momentan gelöst ...

btw. mein FF ist nun ein Unikat... XL Rahmen mit Sitzrohrlänge 48cm statt 50cm... Jetzt passt (für mich) die Moveloc 200 perfekt rein... Suche eben nur ne saubere Lösung für die Kabelführung am Oberrohr...


----------



## Grins3katze (20. Januar 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Noch jemand, der gerne das Sitzrohr absägen will oder es schon getan hat?



Schon lange her... aber nun hab ich es gemacht... Siehe mein post von oben...


----------



## Seppl- (20. Januar 2017)

Sehr fein!

(Btw, falls jemand bock hat http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-stahl-hardtail.833388/#post-14307355)


----------



## hasardeur (20. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kabelhalter
> Vielleicht geht da einer von...?



Alles eine Frage der Wahl des richtigen Suchbegriffs. Bei "Kabelführung" habe ich auf BC nix Brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## rfgs (21. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Januar 2017)

Halte ich für normal. Das chinesische Neujahrsfest ist meiner Erfahrung nach Garant für Lieferverzögerungen. Wenn der Rahmen im März kommt, ist er noch mehr als pünktlich zur neuen Saison da. So ein schickes neues Bike will man doch nicht gleich durch den schlimmsten Schlammider gar Tausalz scheuchen


----------



## rfgs (21. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2017)

Informier dich doch hier im Thread mal, wie es bei v1 gelaufen is.

Das war doch vorher schon klar wie Kloßbrühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (21. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## Domus (26. Januar 2017)

Servus!

Hilfe! Ich habe mir ein Fastforward V1 gekauft und würde es gerne mit 2x10 Sram XX Antrieb aufbauen (Hab ich noch rumliegen).
Ist das möglich? Welchen Umwerfer fahrt Ihr, falls!

Danke für die Hilfe!
Viele Grüße
Dom


----------



## xeitto (26. Januar 2017)

Falls jemand einen Fast Forward Rahmen in L loswerden möchte, gerne mal bei mir melden! Farbe egal...


----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2017)

Domus schrieb:


> Ist das möglich? Welchen Umwerfer fahrt Ihr, falls!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...ahl-geht-in-serie.771278/page-2#post-13281941
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/samm...-fs-und-ht-rahmen.771668/page-3#post-13723536

Ist aber keine SRAM XX Kurbel, sondern eine GX Boost!


----------



## darkJST (26. Januar 2017)

2fach ohne Umwerfer geht auch noch, jedoch nur in den Alpen sinnvoll...


----------



## Robin_von_crash (27. Januar 2017)

Endlich geht's weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Versender (27. Januar 2017)

wird gut  
Aufkleber auf den Felgen stören.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Januar 2017)

Ist die Crossride nicht ein bisschen schwach für das FFWD?


----------



## rfgs (28. Januar 2017)

Danke Last !
Rahmen auf dem Weg


----------



## xeitto (28. Januar 2017)

xeitto schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Fast Forward Rahmen in L loswerden möchte, gerne mal bei mir melden! Farbe egal...



Da das für mich gut geklappt hat, will jetzt mein Bruder auch eins  In Größe M. Also wenn jemand einen Rahmen in M verkaufen sollte - bitte PM.


----------



## Versender (28. Januar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist die Crossride nicht ein bisschen schwach für das FFWD?


ne,
lt. Hersteller bis zu einem Fahrer Gewicht von 120 Kg, und Sprünge / Drops bis 0,65 cm. 
inkl. voller Hersteller Garantie. 
*(das übliche halt)   *


----------



## denkbrett (28. Januar 2017)

rfgs schrieb:


> Danke Last !
> Rahmen auf dem Weg



Wirklich, können die schon liefern... ich hab noch nichts gehört


----------



## rfgs (28. Januar 2017)

Meinen offensichtlich schon.
Ich habe vorbestellt,so etwas hab ich in meinem Leben bei Radsachen noch nie gemacht !
Ich denke die Last-Leute werden jetzt nach Bestelleingang abarbeiten,ist nur eine Vermutung .
Leider ist der Postler hier lange unterwegs und ich hab noch nix in Händen.


----------



## denkbrett (28. Januar 2017)

ok. Ich hab im Dez. bestellt..


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2017)

Versender schrieb:


> ne,
> lt. Hersteller bis zu einem Fahrer Gewicht von 120 Kg, und Sprünge / Drops bis 0,65 cm.
> inkl. voller Hersteller Garantie.
> *(das übliche halt)   *


 
Mit "schwach" war eher nicht "unstabil" gemeint, sondern dünn - IW21mm ist schon extrem wenig, das ist ja mehr für 1,9-2,1 Reifen. Das wird dem Potential des Rahmens nicht gerecht.

Denk ans umzentrieren!


----------



## Domus (28. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mit "schwach" war eher nicht "unstabil" gemeint, sondern dünn - IW21mm ist schon extrem wenig, das ist ja mehr für 1,9-2,1 Reifen. Das wird dem Potential des Rahmens nicht gerecht.
> 
> Denk ans umzentrieren!



Hm? Also IW21mm fahr ich an meinem Allmountain auch mit 2,4 Maxxis Ardent. Das funktioniert super! Auch mit niederigem Luftdruck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2017)

Domus schrieb:


> Hm? Also IW21mm fahr ich an meinem Allmountain auch mit 2,4 Maxxis Ardent. Das funktioniert super! Auch mit niederigem Luftdruck!


Ja, klar, geht alles und ist nicht unfahrbar. Jedem seins.
Ardent. Das wird dem Potential des Rahmens nicht gerecht.


----------



## Domus (28. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, klar, geht alles und ist nicht unfahrbar. Jedem seins.
> Ardent. Das wird dem Potential des Rahmens nicht gerecht.


Ardent! Da kenn ich andere Stimmen...


----------



## Versender (29. Januar 2017)

@"Potential des Rahmens nicht gerecht."
soll also heißen, wenn man das Potential für den *Fastforward Rahmen *nicht hat, soll man ihn auch nicht fahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2017)

Versender schrieb:


> @"Potential des Rahmens nicht gerecht."
> soll also heißen, wenn man das Potential für den *Fastforward Rahmen *nicht hat, soll man ihn auch nicht fahren.


Neeeeiiin - natürlich darfst du Schmalfelgen in einem B+ Rahmen fahren, das ist nicht verboten - und wenn du damit schnell bergab bist, ist es doch auch ok.
Das sollte nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis sein, nicht dass du dich aus Versehen in der Felgenwahl vertan hast. Wenn es Absicht ist, kein Ding.

PS: mal was anderes, wie rosten eure Rahmen denn so, jetzt bei dem Salz usw...?


----------



## mw.dd (30. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> jetzt bei dem Salz usw...?



In der Garage gibt es kein Salz


----------



## Der Toni (30. Januar 2017)

Das hat mit dem Salz nix zu tun. Ich ärgere mich schon seit Monaten über den Rostbefall. Vor allen Dingen im Tretlagerbereich. So ne geile Karre mit so einer Dreckslackierung....Ich werde das FF dieses Jahr neu lackieren lassen.


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2017)

der Lack is wirklich mies.

hab am blauen eines Freundes ausersehen mit dem Fingernagel den Lack abgekratzt...


----------



## hardtails (30. Januar 2017)

habt ihr mal bilder vom rost?


----------



## Der Toni (30. Januar 2017)

Das trifft es in etwa. Bei mir ist mittlerweile wesentlich mehr Rostbefall vorhanden. Ich hab, so gut es geht, unterm Tretlager und Unterrohr usw alles abgeklebt und die Roststellen mit Lack versiegelt... aber das wird immer mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (30. Januar 2017)




----------



## KHUJAND (30. Januar 2017)

bei den schwarzen Rahmen ist es nicht so... 
ansonsten alten Lack runter, und neu pulvern lassen


----------



## Grins3katze (30. Januar 2017)

oh meno, das sieht wirklich mies aus... schade...

Bei mir (auch in schwarz), alles scheint super robust gegen Kratzer zu sein und natürlich Rostfrei...


----------



## BrotherMo (30. Januar 2017)

Same here in schwarz.....


----------



## Domus (30. Januar 2017)

Guter Hinweis, vielleicht sollte ich es vor dem Zusammenbau gleich Pulvern lassen!
Danke für die Hinweise... 
Fahr jetzt doch 1 x 11.  Ist wohl besser, als diese Umwerfer- Schauberei!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2017)

Also einem meinem grünen sieht man bisher nix dramatisches. Und ich fahre damit so zwei mal die Woche zur Arbeit über gepökelte Straßen, neben dem normalen Gebrauch. Ich habe das Rad aber auch seit bestimmt acht Wochen nicht mehr geputzt, vielleicht konserviert der Dreck auch besser ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2017)

So sag ich das schon immer...
Dreck ist die beste Konservierung!


----------



## Domus (30. Januar 2017)

Hm, der schmale Grat...
Konservierung vs. Gewicht! Hab zum Spaß mein Prophet nach ner Schlammausfahrt gewogen, das waren tatsächlich über 1000g nur an Matsch an dem Bike! => Putzen = Günstiges Gewichtstuning!!!


----------



## Muellbeutel (30. Januar 2017)

An meinem Rahmen sind genügend Öl und Balistolreste rund um das Tretlager und den Kratzern am Unterrohr. Ohne teure Putzmittel (100% Wasser) bleibt der Rahmen noch einige Waschgänge lang konserviert.
Das Grün ist und bleibt einfach schön!


----------



## mzonq (31. Januar 2017)

Mein Grünes hat auch einige Roststellen, v.a. im Tretlagerbereich. Aber nix dramatisches. Nervt aber irgendwie schon.

Aber wie oben geschrieben: Hohlraumversieglung, Balistol, Kettenfett und jetzt auch Lack helfen mir noch über dieses Jahr....im kommenden Winter wird "umgepulvert". Dann hab ich genug Zei mir über die Farbe noch Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Bench (31. Januar 2017)

Wenns schon rostet, hilft an der Stelle kein Fett, Lack o.ä. einfach drüberzupinseln. Es rostet auch ohne Sauerstoffzufuhr weiter.
Dann muss erstmal Phosphorsäure (=Rostumwandler) hin, der die freien Elektronen wieder bindet (o.s.ä., mein Chemie-Unterricht is schon lange her).

Was hat Last denn für Stahl verwendet? An meinem Ragley mit 4130 CroMo Stahl sieht man null von Rost.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Was hat Last denn für Stahl verwendet? An meinem Ragley mit 4130 CroMo Stahl sieht man null von Rost.



Bench, es liegt* NICHT* am Stahl, es liegt alleine an der *transparenten Farbe* grün und rot welche beim Fastforward verwendet werden (wurden) diese Farbe ist ohne Grundierung auf den blanken Stahl gebracht worden, daher die schöne Optik und der schlechte Rost Schutz.
(bei den schwarzen Rahmen ist es nicht)
Die Coal tansparent Farben sind auch sehr Steinschlag anfällig.

eigentlich darf man nicht noch einmal solch eine tansparent Farben Serie anbieten... ach wenns schön ist.


----------



## Bench (31. Januar 2017)

Ahso, dann vlt schlecht entfettet oder shit Farbe. Naja, auch egal.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Ahso, dann vlt schlecht entfettet oder shit Farbe. Naja, auch egal.


auch hier ein NEIN 
die transparent Farbe ist Feuchtigkeits durchlässig.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2017)

Aber hätte man da nicht Klarlack nehmen können statt Pulver???


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2017)

ich persönlich würde meinen stark rostenden Rahmen neu pulvern lassen, in einer satten glossy Farbe, da wird dann nichts mehr rosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (31. Januar 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde meinen stark rostenden Rahmen neu pulvern lassen, in einer satten glossy Farbe, da wird dann nichts mehr rosten.



genauso wirds gemacht....in ein paar Monaten!  Kostet jetzt nicht die Welt, aber trotzdem Ka...e. Aber der Fahrradkunde akzeptiert so was ja gerne mal


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2017)

Jungs, ne Frage zur Reverb... meine 31,6er flutscht so leicht in das Sattelrohr, ist das bei euch auch so gewesen ?


----------



## hardtails (31. Januar 2017)

klassische ff Sache

manche arbeiten hier doch mit Cola Dosen


----------



## hasardeur (31. Januar 2017)

Becks klappt auch


----------



## Der Toni (31. Januar 2017)

Ich hab das Tesa Felgenband genommen. Funktioniert auch. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Januar 2017)

Hatte Glück und keine Probleme. Kumpel hat auch ein eine "Dosenoptimierung" gemacht. Jetzt keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2017)

jemand auch mit Loctite probiert ?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Januar 2017)

Ich habe meine einfach festrosten lassen.


----------



## bugiz (1. Februar 2017)

@KHUJAND : Hast du einen V1 oder V2? Ich warte voller Vorfreude auf mein FF, aber ein ungutes Gefühl bze. letzte Zweifel  bleiben irgendwie. Ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen, dass die Kinderkrankheiten der ersten Version ausgemerzt sind. Vom Lackproblem bin ich zum Glück nicht betroffen, da ich die schwarze Version bestellt habe. Es macht aber keinen guten Eindruck, dass Last keine Garantie auf die Lackierung gibt. Gewährleistungsansprüche kann man als Kunde ja trotzdem geltend machen, aber auf das Theater hätte ich keine Lust. Ein 600Euro Rahmen sollte nicht so einfach vor sich hinrosten, auch wenn das eher ein kosmetisches Problem ist.
Hoffentlich gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Sitzrohr..

Da ich das Fastforward mit vielen anderen Rahmen verglichen habe ist mir aufgefallen, das eigentlich alle Stahlrahmen über eine zusätzliche Verstrebung zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstreben verfügen. Welchen Zweck erfüllt diese? Es scheint ja mit den auftretenden Bremskräften zu tun zu haben. Mich wundert es, dass Last da einen alternativen Weg zu gehen scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. Februar 2017)

Das mit der Verstrebung hatte ich auch angemerkt, besonders weil ich da bereits mehrfach Probleme hatte.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...hl-geht-in-serie.771278/page-24#post-13331468

Allerdings hat das FFWD keine aufgeschweißte IS-Aufnahme an der Druckstrebe sondern zwei Gewindeeinsätze an denen der PM-Adater geschraubt wird. Eventuell ist da die Krafteinleitung anders – im Idealfall günstiger.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (1. Februar 2017)

Wie siehsts den preislich mit dem FFWD auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt aus? Mit was kann man da rechnen für den Rahmen? 
Im Sommer würde ich gern zuschlagen


----------



## hasardeur (1. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mit 350-400€ rechnen.


----------



## Der Toni (1. Februar 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Was hat Last denn für Stahl verwendet? An meinem Ragley mit 4130 CroMo Stahl sieht man null von Rost.



Der FF Rahmen ist auch 4130 CrMo.


----------



## Seppl- (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich das so lese freu mich mich, das bei mir das BTR kommt und nicht das FFWD 

#btrforme
#steelporn


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Februar 2017)

Lieber jetzt schon fahren, als auf BTR warten __


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (1. Februar 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Lieber jetzt schon fahren, als auf BTR warten __



Hrhr  die Zeit vergeht schon

#100seitenaufbauthread


----------



## tequesta (1. Februar 2017)

Mein Fastforward in XL. Foto zeigt Aufbau aus Oktober mit einigen Teilen aus der Restekiste: Kurbel Nicht-Boost mit nur 170mm, 1x10 Zee, hinteres Laufrad noch nicht ausser-mittig zentriert, günstige steife Luftgabel leider ohne Druckstufendämpfung, Spraydosenadapter für Gravity Dropper. Fahre derweil gröbere Reifen und lange Rase Dropper Post. Durch die Gabel lasse ich viel Potential des Rahmens liegen. Würde gerne Gabel mit besserer Druckstufe testen, allerdings scheue ich eine weitere Investition in das Bike, gerade wenn es um olle Luftgabeln geht. Fahre in anderen Bikes nur dicke X-Fusion Stahlfedergabeln mit ordentlicher Dämpfung. Hat vielleicht jemand eine X-Fusion Trace HLR abzugeben?






Partlist Last Fastforward


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2017)

bugiz schrieb:


> @KHUJAND : Hast du einen V1


jepp...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2017)

ich versuche an einem GT Stahl Rahmen meine *effekt RAW* Methode (wie bei den Alu Rahmen) anzuwenden...
danach imprägniere ich den Rahmen mit Leinöl, oder mit einer Wachs Mischung,  mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## rfgs (1. Februar 2017)

Zur Info für V2 Besteller/Wartende : Mein Rahmen (schwarz) ist in jeder Hinsicht exakt gearbeitet,es fluchtet alles penibel,auch die Ausfallenden.
Die Schweißnähte sind für diese Preislage sehr gut . 
Sitzrohr wurde bei mir wohl sehr maßhaltig ausgerieben,meine Sattelstütze ist ohne Fett ! ohne Knirschen und Gekratze ins Sitzrohr hineingeflutscht !
Als Klemme hab ich eine sehr bauhohe(ca 2cm) Aluschraubklemme genommen,die ist beim Aufstecken aufs Sitzrohr quasi geglitten 

Noch ein Tipp für Selbstaufbauer : In allen Kabelhalterbohrungen waren Pulverreste drin. Also Vorsicht beim Einschrauben !


----------



## hardtails (1. Februar 2017)

Rahmengröße?
Manche Größen waren ja schon immer gerade....


----------



## Revell91 (1. Februar 2017)

Phu, da bin ich ja froh das ich den schwarzen Rahmen habe  Rostet noch nichts, ausser ein wenig bei den Gewinden für die Kabelführung...

Ich hab das FFWD nun hinten mal auf 27,5"+ aufgebaut, 50mm Felge (45mm MW) und 2.8 Maxxis Minion. Zur sicherheit hab ich noch eine alte Camping Matte zerschnitten und in den Reifen gelegt, so als möchtegern HuckNorris. Mal schauen obs was bringt...

Das Gewicht ist etwas höher (von 3070g auf 3600g) aber vom Beschleunigen her fast gleich wie mit dem 29er.
1.5 Bar fühlt sich in den grossen Reifen fast gleich an wie 2.0 Bar in den 29". Bin nur kurz rumgerollt, aber es fühlt sich schon jetzt nach mehr Grip und Komfort an, und die Kettensrebe kann ich nun auch kurz einstellen, was mir besser passt. Mal schauen wie`s sich auf den Trails macht...


----------



## ONE78 (1. Februar 2017)

Schöne Werkstatt


----------



## bugiz (2. Februar 2017)

Danke @rfgs und @KHUJAND für die Entwarnung


----------



## mw.dd (2. Februar 2017)

Revell91 schrieb:


> 1.5 Bar fühlt sich in den grossen Reifen fast gleich an wie 2.0 Bar in den 29".



Ich bin mit B+ am HR (und Procore) normalerweise mit ca. 1-1,1 Bar unterwegs.
Bei zuviel Druck kommt leicht so ein Gummiball-Gefühl auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (2. Februar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin mit B+ am HR (und Procore) normalerweise mit ca. 1-1,1 Bar unterwegs.
> Bei zuviel Druck kommt leicht so ein Gummiball-Gefühl auf...



dito - da kennt man alle 0,1 wenn nicht sogar 0,05bar! Ab 1,1bar wirds schön langsam i.O. bei meinen 2,8er Maxxis Recon auf 30mm MW Felgen (mit Schwalbe Druckprüfer gemessen)


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand schon versucht, hinten einen 29"x2.6" Nobby Nic unterzubringen?
So zwecks Komfort


----------



## Revell91 (2. Februar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin mit B+ am HR (und Procore) normalerweise mit ca. 1-1,1 Bar unterwegs.
> Bei zuviel Druck kommt leicht so ein Gummiball-Gefühl auf...





Felger schrieb:


> dito - da kennt man alle 0,1 wenn nicht sogar 0,05bar! Ab 1,1bar wirds schön langsam i.O. bei meinen 2,8er Maxxis Recon auf 30mm MW Felgen (mit Schwalbe Druckprüfer gemessen)




Ok, danke für den Tip. 
Da werd ich mich wohl rantasten müssen. Ist schon ungewohnt so wenig Druck. Ich hoffe morgen kann ich mal testfahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2017)

Revell91 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für den Tip.
> Da werd ich mich wohl rantasten müssen. Ist schon ungewohnt so wenig Druck. Ich hoffe morgen kann ich mal testfahren...



Ist ganz normaler Standarddruck bei der Reifenbreite. Meinen 26er 3.0er Knard fahre ich mit 1.0 bis 1,1 Bar, je nachdem und den 650B 2.8er Rekon mit 1,0-1,1 vorne und 1,1-1,2 hinten, je nach Gelände. Wer öfters mit Plus oder Fat unterwegs ist, für den lohnt sich auf jedenfall eine spezielle Plus/Fat Standpumpe. Also ich möchte meine nicht mehr missen 

G.


----------



## Der Toni (3. Februar 2017)

Da ich auf meinen 3.0er WTB Reifen vorne 0.9 /hinten 1.1Bar fahre, habe mir an meine Standpumpe (Rennkompressor) ein Manometer angeschraubt, das bis 4bar anzeigt. Kostet nicht viel und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2017)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Da ich auf meinen 3.0er WTB Reifen vorne 0.9 /hinten 1.1Bar fahre, habe mir an meine Standpumpe (Rennkompressor) ein Manometer angeschraubt, das bis 4bar anzeigt. Kostet nicht viel und funktioniert wunderbar.


Hast du mal nen Link?


----------



## Der Toni (3. Februar 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link?


Ich hab noch mal nachgekuckt. Ich habe den bis 2,5 bar drin: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/WIKA-Vakuum-...hash=item462f8dbd5d:m:mDtxzpz3HQgLOW0HmMBwl9g


----------



## Sorrow69 (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand auf die schnele schreiben ,ob CK i7 Steuersatz ins LAST FFWD V1 Rahmen passt ?

"The FASTFORWARD uses an internal IS42/28.6/H9/K type top assembly and an external cup type EC44/40/H12/K bottom assembly."


"head set size top IS 41 (IS42 will also fit, but it will not look as good as IS41)
head set size bottom EC44, 44 mm press in diameter, with external cup"

Ich freue mich sehr auf Eure Antwort.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Februar 2017)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt was darauf geantwortet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sorrow69 (3. Februar 2017)

"(IS42 will also fit, but it will not look as good as IS41") Ich Frage grundsatlich wegen dieses. Wenn das nicht so gut aussieht wurde ich ein CC40 headset nehmen.


----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2017)

Oben passt nur das IS Zeug, für unten kannste den I7 nehmen. Das sollte doch der fürs 44er rohr und tapered Gabeln sein.


----------



## metalbks (4. Februar 2017)

Weiss schon jemand wann die Bikes / Rahmen wieder verfügbar sind?


----------



## Addi86 (4. Februar 2017)

metalbks schrieb:


> Weiss schon jemand wann die Bikes / Rahmen wieder verfügbar sind?


 Also mein FF  V2 Rahmen (schwarz L ) wird Ende Feb. Geliefert


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2017)

vorletzte Ausbaustufe


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2017)

Super, eine Laufrad-Version 

Ist der Vorbau nicht etwas lang und der Rise etwas stark? Wie groß ist der künftige Fahrer denn? Es ist ja schon ein XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2017)

der fahrer ist nicht klein  

Noch mal ne Auskunft zum Sattelrohr vs Sattelstütze... 
die ersten 3-5 cm im Sattelrohr sind etwas zu weit ausgerieben, danach aber sitzt die Stütze spack im Sattelrohr.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2017)

Für mich wäre das unfahrbar mit diesem langen Vorbau. 
~40mm ist wegen dem flachen Lenkwinkel für mich das Optimum.
Und ich bin nicht klein (2m).


----------



## darkJST (5. Februar 2017)

Ich komm gut klar mit 60 mm bei 193 cm.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2017)

vorbau ist 65mm, und kann ja jederzeit schnell getauscht werden, wenn er nicht passt .


----------



## Addi86 (5. Februar 2017)

Krasser Vorbau, aber jede wie er es mag und Brauch. An meins Kommt nur 35mm
Was für ne  Bremse ist da dran?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Krasser Vorbau, aber jede wie er es mag und Brauch. An meins Kommt nur 35mm
> Was für ne  Bremse ist da dran?


genau... an meinem ist auch ein 35er Vorbau verbaut.
*"jeder wie er es mag und braucht" *


----------



## Das Brot (5. Februar 2017)

Servus ... habe den Threat lange nicht mehr verfolgt... wie sind Eure Wintererfahrungen mit dem FFW? Es macht höllisch Spaß im Schnee, allerdings kommt relativ schnell die Quittung. Der Rahmen hat schon ordentlich Roststellen . Heute mal nach den Schnellwaschgängen der vergangenen Wochen einen großen eingelegt. Das Ergebnis seht ihr in den Bildern. Habt ihr auch solche Probleme  ...( ja ich weiß es ist Stahl) und was macht ihr dagegen?

Grüße 

Micha


----------



## Sorrow69 (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe meine noch nicht aufgebaut aber nach dem Gesprach mit Bernd von LAST habe ich meine Rahmen mit FluidFilm von innen gefuhlt. Von aussen hilft glaube ich nur Feuerverzinkung.

+ https://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Rostschutz_und_Pflege_von_Stahlrahmen

vllt. hilf das jemanden.

VG


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Februar 2017)

Ich werde meinen Rahmen, der auch ohne Wintereinsatz schon ordentlich Roststellen hat, vermutlich Entlacken, Entrosten und dann Pulvern lassen. Damit sollten die Probleme zunächst weg sein. Mit anschließendem Abkleben und Fluten des Rahmen mit den entsprechenden Konservierungsmitteln sollte das Problem zumindest mittelfristig erledigt sein.
Evtl. bohre ich auch noch ein Ablaufloch ins Tretlager wie das einige hier schon praktiziert haben.

Kann jemand einen guten Lackierer empfehlen? Götz in Fellbach ist mir bereits bekannt.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2017)

Sorrow69 schrieb:


> Von aussen hilft glaube ich nur Feuerverzinkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (6. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon versucht, hinten einen 29"x2.6" Nobby Nic unterzubringen?
> So zwecks Komfort


Jemand noch einen Input diesbezüglich?


----------



## Seppl- (6. Februar 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vorletzte Ausbaustufe


Das mit den Zügen haben wir aber auch schon mal schöner von dir gesehen  oder machst das nur bei den eigenen  hihi

#9wochenwarten
#BTRRanger<3
#intendlove


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Das mit den Zügen haben wir aber auch schon mal schöner von dir gesehen  oder machst das nur bei den eigenen  hihi



da steht... *vorletzte Ausbaustufe*


----------



## Seppl- (6. Februar 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da steht... *vorletzte Ausbaustufe*



Ich hatte es gelesen 

#steeldream


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Jemand noch einen Input diesbezüglich?


Grad mal gemessen, der maximal mögliche Abstand vom Ausfallende vertikal aufs Sitzrohr sind 38cm und vielleicht 1 -2 mm dazu.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Februar 2017)

hm, breitenmässig müsste es ja easy gehen...
weil mit den 2.3er Maxxis passt das Laufrad ganz vorne ins Ausfallende.
10mm zurückschieben und dann 8mm mehr Reifen sollte ja demnach aufgehen...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2017)

Mit meinem 3.0x650b Duro Miner bin ich fast ganz hinten und habe ca. 1cm Platz zum Sitzrohr, weniger ist erfahrungsgemäß nicht gut wenn man nicht nur Asphalt fährt.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Februar 2017)

Hatte jetzt mit den 4-5mm, die ich bisher hatte, noch nie Probleme... hatte aber noch keinen extremen Schlamm...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2017)

Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addi86 (6. Februar 2017)

Mal so ne Frage in die Runde, wie baut ihr euer FF auf eher mit altteilen, günstige Variante oder habt ihr die Kohle raus? 
Was haben eurer FF so gekostet?


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. Februar 2017)

paar schnapper (Gabel im Ausverkauf, LRS quasi neu aus dem Bikemarkt) und der Rest überwiegend gebrauchtes oder bewährte Standardteile, Bremse und Antrieb 1x10 SLX/ZEE. Die edelsten Komponenten sind irgendwie Sattelstütze (KCNC leicht, yeah), Steuersatz (Hope/Reset) und Vorbau (Syntace, gebraucht) geworden. Naja, und die Hope Naben. fitandforget.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2017)

Vorwiegend gebraucht kam damals mit Pike und KS Dropzone auf so 1600.-,  hab mir aber dazu 3 Monate Zeit gelassen. Geht nur wenn man täglich mehrmals in Bikemarkt und eBay schaut, würde ich nur bei sehr grosser Langeweile wieder machen.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte damals einen sinnvollen Gebraucht-Neu-Mix kalkuliert und bin bei 50€ unter Build-Kit gelandet. Wenn man schon passende Teile hat, dann kann gebraucht gut gehen, sonst lohnt das nicht Kleinteile nicht vergessen!).

Allerdings hatte ich auch die vergünstigten Kickstarter-Konditionen.


----------



## Addi86 (6. Februar 2017)

Ok, so wie das aussieht alle Recht günstig.
Ich hab mich für etwas teurere Variante entschieden.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Februar 2017)

Bringt hald wenig, in einen günstigen, schweren Standardrahmen 3000€ für den Aufbau zu knallen.
Ich hab so ein wenig den Mittelweg genommen.
Paar gebrauchte Teile (Antrieb, Cockpit, Pike vom anderen Hardtail, Sattel, SLX Bremsen) und dann schöne neue Laufräder aufgebaut (Hope/DT ex 471, vorne Revo/Comp, hinten nur Comp) und eine 170mm Reverb, und eine X01 Carbon Kurbel die ich günstig geschossen hab, mit einem DM Blatt aus dem Fundus. Hope Steuersatz, und die Trickstuff Sattelklemme musste auch noch sein  und eine AWK Einheit für die Pike hab ich mir gegönnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Das Stimmt, nur hätte ich keine Altteile.
Das Gewicht ist mir relativ egal. Ich bin einfach nur hochwertig Komponenten gewohnt und wollte auf nix verzichten.
Was es im Endeffekt kostet weiß ich garnicht, will ich glaub auch nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Februar 2017)

Was sind denn für dich "nicht hochwertige" Teile... nur so aus Interesse


----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Gute Frage, schwer zu erklären.
Hab nicht alles im Kopf was es an Komponenten so gibt. 
Und es liegt auch mit Sicherheit im Auge des Betrachters. Aber ich Persönlich würde mir z.b. Kein Sram  GX ans Bike schrauben. 
Andererseits auch keine Eagel.
Ich bin ein qualitäts Fan und kaufe ungern 2 Mal.


----------



## Seppl- (7. Februar 2017)

Nur Zwecks Preis, meins war in dem Aufbau bei ca 2500€
Antrieb war X1 X01 GX Kombi


----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Nur Zwecks Preis, meins war in dem Aufbau bei ca 2500€
> Antrieb war X1 X01 GX Kombi
> Anhang anzeigen 572401


Schickes Bike


----------



## Seppl- (7. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Schickes Bike


das wars ja  

#jetztkommtdasBTRRanger<3


----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Warum verkaufen alle ihr FF?
Klar das V1 hatte Kinderkrankheiten aber seit ihr alle so unzufrieden?


----------



## Seppl- (7. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen alle ihr FF?
> Klar das V1 hatte Kinderkrankheiten aber seit ihr alle so unzufrieden?


ne war zufrieden  

bei mir war es lediglich ne Trennung, Güterteilung ect.... da musste das Spielzeug dran glauben  
Das Btr Ranger ist bestellt und bald gibt es wieder was ordentliches untern arsch...

Das FFWD ist schon fein!!


----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> ne war zufrieden
> 
> bei mir war es lediglich ne Trennung, Güterteilung ect.... da musste das Spielzeug dran glauben
> Das Btr Ranger ist bestellt und bald gibt es wieder was ordentliches untern arsch...
> ...


Warum ein Ranger?


----------



## Seppl- (7. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Warum ein Ranger?


Sorry die Frage verstehe ich nicht! 

#Rangerlove
#btr<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Sorry die Frage verstehe ich nicht!
> 
> #Rangerlove
> #btr<3


mir sagt das Ranger nix. Sorry sieht nach großer Bildungslücke aus.
Du hattest ein paar Teile am FF in orange, hast du diese extra eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Seppl- (7. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> mir sagt das Ranger nix. Sorry sieht nach großer Bildungslücke aus.
> Du hattest ein paar Teile am FF in orange, hast du diese extra eloxieren lassen?


http://bfy.tw/9w1U

Ja diverse Teile waren Eloxiert!

#mad-line mrelox


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2017)

Suche fürs FastForward ne günstige HR-Nabe mit 135x10 und XD-Freilauf - irgendwie ne doofe Kombination. Kann man denn auf den 10mm Spanner auch verzichten?


----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> http://bfy.tw/9w1U
> 
> Ja diverse Teile waren Eloxiert!
> 
> #mad-line mrelox


Muss zugeben das Ranger hat das ein oder ander Highlight aber 1000pfund fürn hardtail Rahmen?


----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

M


_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Suche fürs FastForward ne günstige HR-Nabe mit 135x10 und XD-Freilauf - irgendwie ne doofe Kombination. Kann man denn auf den 10mm Spanner auch verzichten?


Musst Mal die Suchfunktion benutzen glaube das würde schon ausgiebig diskutiert. Ich kann es dir nicht beantworten


----------



## Grins3katze (7. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Muss zugeben das Ranger hat das ein oder ander Highlight aber 1000pfund fürn hardtail Rahmen?


 
Lohnt sich  Ein 2Soulscycle Quarterhorse kostest auch >1000 euronen....

#btrforseppl
#FFWD
#steelisreal
#hardtailrules


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Suche fürs FastForward ne günstige HR-Nabe mit 135x10 und XD-Freilauf - irgendwie ne doofe Kombination. Kann man denn auf den 10mm Spanner auch verzichten?



Man kann mit einer Adapterachse aus jeder Steckachse eine Schnellspannerachse machen.
Ich hatte sowas mal von CRC gekauft.
Suchstichwort "Achsadapter 12mm"...


----------



## Seppl- (7. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Muss zugeben das Ranger hat das ein oder ander Highlight aber 1000pfund fürn hardtail Rahmen?


ja das kostet der Rahmen, aber Zuviel des guten hier jetzt, falls du Interesse an infos hast, komm einfach in den Aufbauthread  

#cheers


----------



## Grins3katze (7. Februar 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Suche fürs FastForward ne günstige HR-Nabe mit 135x10 und XD-Freilauf - irgendwie ne doofe Kombination. Kann man denn auf den 10mm Spanner auch verzichten?



Mit einen DTswiss ratchet system Nabe lässt sich alles machen (350 oder 240s)... egal ob X12, 135, xD oder Shimano... da gibt es für alles passende adapter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addi86 (7. Februar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> ja das kostet der Rahmen, aber Zuviel des guten hier jetzt, falls du Interesse an infos hast, komm einfach in den Aufbauthread
> Das werde ich mir auf jedenfall anschauen. Aber jetzt Bau ich mir erstmal mein FF auf wenn es endlich kommt.
> 
> #cheers


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man kann mit einer Adapterachse aus jeder Steckachse eine Schnellspannerachse machen.
> Ich hatte sowas mal von CRC gekauft.
> Suchstichwort "Achsadapter 12mm"...



Sowas z.B.: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-umrustsatz-schnellspanner-hinterrad/rp-prod34779


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2017)

Thx, bin fündig geworden


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen alle ihr FF?



warum alle ??? im Bikemarkt ist nur ein einziges.


----------



## Addi86 (8. Februar 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum alle ??? im Bikemarkt ist nur ein einziges.


Ja jetzt im Moment.
Und ersetzt das Wort alle gegen viele.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

Weil hald viele sich auf ein Rad eingelassen haben, das auf den Durchschnittstrails vieler Käufer wenig Spass macht, behaupte ich mal.

Ich bin diesbezüglich auch etwas im Dilemma... ich hab parallel noch ein 2Souls QH Ti, das naturgemäss über 2kg leichter ist.
Um ehrlich zu sein, auf allen flowigen Trails macht das schon mehr Spass, auch alleine aufgrund des Radstandes beim Last.
Und überall wo es wirklich rumpelig ist, ist hald das Enduro deutlich schneller.

Das Dilemma werden denke ich einige hier haben... aber ich geniesse es auf der Schnittmenge bzw auf Ausfahrten mit Freunden die ohnehin bergab eine Spur langsamer sind und wo ich das Enduro nicht wirklich brauche... da ist es in seinem Element!
Tagestouren, sofern nicht zu verblockt, gehen auch hervorragend!

Das sind meine 2ct zu dem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addi86 (8. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Weil hald viele sich auf ein Rad eingelassen haben, das auf den Durchschnittstrails vieler Käufer wenig Spass macht, behaupte ich mal.
> 
> Ich bin diesbezüglich auch etwas im Dilemma... ich hab parallel noch ein 2Souls QH Ti, das naturgemäss über 2kg leichter ist.
> Um ehrlich zu sein, auf allen flowigen Trails macht das schon mehr Spass, auch alleine aufgrund des Radstandes beim Last.
> ...



Jetzt warte ich das Ganze Mal ab bis mein FF da und aufgebaut ist. Ob ich auch enttäuscht bin.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

Naja, Enttäuschung ist sicher das falsche Wort!
Es wurde hald eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung bezüglich Agilität geschürt, die meiner Meinung nach ohnehin nie einlösbar war bei dieser extralangen Geo...aber mir selber war es bewusst, ich wollte es hald aus Neugierde testen, und die Teile kann man ja jederzeit an was anderes stecken (naja nach umzentrieren des Hinterrades  )


----------



## Addi86 (8. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Naja, Enttäuschung ist sicher das falsche Wort!
> Es wurde hald eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung bezüglich Agilität geschürt, die meiner Meinung nach ohnehin nie einlösbar war bei dieser extralangen Geo...aber mir selber war es bewusst, ich wollte es hald aus Neugierde testen, und die Teile kann man ja jederzeit an was anderes stecken (naja nach umzentrieren des Hinterrades  )


Hast du dein FF noch oder hast du deine Teile umgesteckt?


----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2017)

Ich denke eher, dass Einge das Kickstarter-Angebot wahrgenommen haben, mit der klaren Option oder gar dem Plan, den Rahmen ohne Verlust verkaufen zu können. Andere haben das "Abenteuer" Hardtail vielleicht auch falsch eingeschätzt oder sich nicht die Zeit genommen, den Fahrstil anzupasen.
Ich trenne für meinen Teil nervös von agil. Die Länge des FFWD macht es definitv nicht nervös, die Geo und Position im Rad macht es aber definitiv agil. Einzig bei Sprüngen ist es träger, was aber auch an 29" liegen kann.

Bei technischen Trails sehe ich hingegen keine dramatichen Unerschiede. Man kann mit dem Bike super stolpern, vor allem die Länge und der flache LW unterstützen da. Hinderlich ist maximal das große HR, welches schnell Kontakt mit dem Hintern bekommt. Und dass man mit einem HT weniger das Gas stehen lassen kann, als mit einem Fully gleicher Kategorie, sollte selbstversändlich sein.

Auch auf echt flachen Strecken macht das FFWD definitiv Spaß bzw. belastet nicht, wenngleich es kein XC-Bike ist. Wer das erwartet hat, sollte einfach nochmal nachdenken. Ich bin mit dem Bike schon häufig ca. 40 km Straße (Arbeit) am Stück gefahren. Es ist kein RR, aber es ist alles andere als eine Qual und ist deutlich schneller/angenehmer, als mein Tourenrad.

Fazit: Umstellung ist erforderlich, aber dann ist es eine echte Alternative zum Fully, nicht als Ersatz, sondern Ergänzung.


----------



## Muellbeutel (8. Februar 2017)

Das Kickstarter Angebot war einfach zuu gut. Denke viele Leute haben, auch ohne direkten Bezug zu so einer Art Hardtail, einfach mitgemacht. Probierprojekt. Ich bin vor dem ffw nur ein einziges Mal ein 29er Mtb gefahren, ein CC Hardtail von einem Kumpel über 500m trail bei Matsch mit Nobby Nics. Habs überlebt, das reicht 
Da schon Ewigkeiten lang mit 26" Hardtails fahre, war ich gut auf das Gerappel vorbereitet. Ein fully ist es nicht, aber die Geo und die großen Räder erlauben besonders auch auf steilen technischen Strecken sehr viel mehr, für mich genau das was ich mir am ffw erhofft habe. Limitierend ist der Fahrer, besonders auf ruppigeren Strecken nichtnur fahrtechnisch sondern vorallem körperlich. Das kann und will nicht jeder.
Hardtails sind einfach nicht für jeden etwas, auch neue Laufradgrößen ändern das nicht, woran evtl einige "Trendhuren" erinnert werden mussten.


----------



## Der Toni (8. Februar 2017)

Das ist doch immer das Gleiche in den Foren. 150 Leute haben das FF gekauft, 5 Leute kommen damit nicht klar und schon entsteht der Eindruck, das Bike würde nichts taugen. Ich war von den ersten Metern an von dem FF begeistert und musste mich da gar nicht groß umstellen. Eigentlich als "Schlechtwetterrad" gedacht, fahre ich das FF von Anfang an nur noch (und nicht als Straßenrad). Mein 160mm Santa fristet nun ein Schattendasein im Keller. Km-Leistung seit Mai 2016: Fast Forward= 2500km, Santa Cruz 40km.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Hast du dein FF noch oder hast du deine Teile umgesteckt?


Ne ich habs noch und behalte es auch.
Mir taugts ja, ich hab nur versucht, ein bisschen Ursachenforschung zu betreiben.

Bin allerdings 2016 verletzungsbedingt (Halswirbelbruch) nur etwa 8 oder 9 mal gefahren damit.

Im Bikepark auf glatt geshapten Strecken geht's übrigens auch hervorragend (zB Bischofsmais 4x Strecke)...


----------



## mzonq (8. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch den Eindruck, dass im Bikemarkt viele FFWDs den Besitzer wechseln. Das hat mich echt gewundert, da ich selbst die Fahrräder, die ich habe mindestens vier bis fünf Jahre fahre. Ich find das Bike ist genau das Richtige für mich. Seitdem ich das FFWD habe ist mein 160 Enduro kaum aus dem Keller gekommen. Wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin, dann fahr ich 95% "hometrails", da braucht es kein 160 Enduro. In die Alpen komme ich gerade (Familie, Arbeit) nicht richtig oft. Und um zu Hause die Trails runterzubüglen ist das FFWD mehr als genug. Ich bin es das letzte Jahr fast nur gefahren...und zwar auf der Alb, im Schwarzwald, Odenwald, Pfalz und hier um Stuttgart rum. Langt vollkommen. Ist halt mehr Arbeit beim Fahren. Und so draufhalten wie beim Fully geht halt auch nicht (immer). Das muss man mögen und sich umstellen. Viele wollen das nicht. Schöner Seiteneffekt: Durch das Hardtail fahren "traue" ich mir jetzt mehr zu und ich habe gelernt den Trail besser einzuschätzen. Ist wohl alles eine Übungssache.
Das waren meine 2 Cents Gedanken.

Ride On!


----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2017)

meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem FFW war in Finale
gleich Vollgas durch die kaputt gebremsten, steinharten Trails.
ging von Anfang an so derbe schnell für ein Hardtail...genau das wollte ich.

Auch Touren sind super mit dem Teil.
Mein Tofane hängt ziemlich oft nur in der Werkstatt rum...

ich finde, es ist für alle nicht CC/MA Fahrer das ideale Bike.
für ein Hardtail schon ungesund schnell auf ruppigem Boden,
dazu im Steilen extrem sicher durch die Länge.

Wer nur n bissl Blümchenwiese-träumend durchs Unterholz radelt,
der braucht definitiv kein FFW 
und sollte was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo Liebe Leute, 

Dann addiere ich hier auch mal mein Senf dazu…  Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt als bei @MalcolmX X Ich bin zuvor ein 2Souls QH gefahren was ich als zu kurz, zu nervös, zu agil fand… Das bike war mir einfach zu kurz… Ich habe alle meine Teile umgesteckt ins FF (Nach 2 Ausfahrten mit dem FF habe ich das 2Souls verkauft)

Auf dem FF habe ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt und könnte ohne Große Gewöhnungsphase sehr schnell mit dem Bike fahren. Ich fahre gern aktiv auf dem Rad, das FF bietet mir endlich viel Platz Hinter dem Lenker trotz 30mm Vorbau….

Für mich ist das FF das perfektes Bike für meine Home Trails (wohne in Berlin, also relativ flach aber auch geshapte Strecke mit 7+ Meter Jumps oder auch Slope style Kurs) Ich bin öfter im Jahr in Bikeparks, Alpen, Finale, La Palma etc… da fahre ich aber lieber mit einen Fully. Ich war so begeistert von der Fast Forward Geometrie, dass ich mir einen Mondraker Dune Carbon zugelegt hab…

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Und ersetzt das Wort *alle gegen viele*.



 ja du hast Recht... es sind mitlerweile ganze *zwei* die im Bikemarkt angeboten werden. 



Toni, du hast ausser dem Fastforward noch ein Bike


----------



## hardtails (8. Februar 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja du hast Recht... es sind mitlerweile ganze *zwei* die im Bikemarkt angeboten werden.




Jetzt.
Kurz nach Auslieferung war der Bikemarkt wirklich voll davon, vorallem wenn man die Anzahl der verkauften Rahmen bedenkt war das wirklich extrem
Ich habe das hier weiter vorne auch schonmal angesprochen...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Jetzt.
> Kurz nach Auslieferung war der Bikemarkt wirklich voll davon, vorallem wenn man die Anzahl der verkauften Rahmen bedenkt war das wirklich extrem
> Ich habe das hier weiter vorne auch schonmal angesprochen...



Ahh ok...
aber ich denke hier #3921 ist es ganz gut erklärt


----------



## mw.dd (8. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir das FFWD als Ersatz für ein Kona Taro angeschafft, welches wiederum das Tourenfully für die heimischen Touren ersetzt hatte; Hardtailerfahrung war also vorhanden. Zusätzlich stand noch ein Trailfox und ein ReignX in der Garage
Letzte Saison bin ich gezwungenermaßen fast nur mit dem Fastforward gefahren, da das Trailfox defekt war und das ReignX ausschließlich parktauglich. Fazit: geht einwandfrei mit entsprechender Fahrweise.
Für geplante Bikeurlaube in Finale, Norwegen etc. plane ich kommende Saison trotzdem wieder mit dem Trailfox; das FFWD ist mir auf langen anspruchsvollen Abfahrten zu anstrengend... Für die "Hometrails" bleibt das FFWD aber erste Wahl.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass es bei mir auch nicht gerade das erste Hardtail ist.
Davor gab es schon ein Sunn LeSaint, ein Santa Cruz Chameleon, ein Ragley MMMBop, ein On One Inbred, ein NS Society, ein 2Souls Slim Jim und dann das 2Souls QH Ti. (Meines ist ein XL mit L Hinterbau)

Ich für mich bin der Meinung, dass das Last FFWD mit ETWAS moderaterer Geo ein noch grösserer Knaller wäre.
Also zB gleicher Reach etc und 65.5°-66° Lenkwinkel.
Ich traue mich durchaus beurteilen, was an einem Hardtail spassig ist und wann es nervös wird.
Ich werd das aber weiter beobachten und mit dem recht engen Einsatzgebiet leben. Es ist auch mit Sicherheit das schönste Bike, das ich jemals hatte!


----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2017)

Die vielen Verkäufe liegen sicher auch an der langen Zeitspanne zwischen Bezahlung und Lieferung. Da gabs bestimmt für den ein oder anderen ein anderes Schnäppchen in der Wartezeit und auch teilweise veränderte Umstände, die das FFW unnötig machten.

Und das sich manche so eine Gelegenheit zum primären Wiederverkauf anschaffen...sieht man ja ständig im Bikemarkt, das Schnäppchen dort mit Gewinn wiederverkauft werden wollen...


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Februar 2017)

Manche Leute wollen halt ständig etwas Neues oder »das Neuste«.
Ob ein Rad gut oder weniger gut ist, ist nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt.

Und wie immer gilt, _»man muss auch mit gutem Material schlecht fahren können.« _


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Es ist auch mit Sicherheit das schönste Bike, das ich jemals hatte!




Last hat auch andere gute Räder -->http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2109392


----------



## berkel (8. Februar 2017)

Für mich war es ein Versuch - mit der Feststellung, dass meine Knie rumpelig bergab auch das FFWD nicht mögen  (wobei ich B+ nicht probiert habe). Deshalb baue ich jetzt wieder mein QH auf, weil da wo es nicht rumpelt brauche ich die Geo vom FFWD nicht und erfreue mich an der Verspieltheit des QH. Wenn es rumpelt nehme ich lieber das Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Februar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die vielen Verkäufe liegen sicher auch an der langen Zeitspanne zwischen Bezahlung und Lieferung.



Das war sicherlich einer der Hauptgründe, warum es anfangs so wirkte. In der Zeitspanne, die beim FFWD zwischen Kickstarter und Auslieferung lag, werden doch hier etliche Bikes aufgebaut, präsentiert, "gefahren" und wieder verkauft. Und dabei war die Lieferzeit im Vergleich mit manchen Herstellern noch gar nicht so lang. Es ist wahrscheinlich nur deutlicher aufgefallen, weil die Rahmen alle mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## wowbagger (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Ich liebäugele auch mit einem Ffwd, bin mir aber nicht im Klaren darüber ob es das normal zu kaufen gibt. Habe die Kickstarter Kampagne verpasst und irgendwie werde ich nicht schlau daraus ob es nach der Kampagne dann eben zu anderen Konditionen das Bike gibt.... 
Freue mich schon auf ein Testevent, irgendwo gehe ich definitiv hin zum Probefahren...


----------



## Muellbeutel (8. Februar 2017)

http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epages/62262325.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62262325/Products/110001

Sind wohl zumindest keine Rahmen auf Lager wenn ich es richtig sehe, aber bestellbar ist das Rad.


----------



## Addi86 (9. Februar 2017)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich liebäugele auch mit einem Ffwd, bin mir aber nicht im Klaren darüber ob es das normal zu kaufen gibt. Habe die Kickstarter Kampagne verpasst und irgendwie werde ich nicht schlau daraus ob es nach der Kampagne dann eben zu anderen Konditionen das Bike gibt....
> Freue mich schon auf ein Testevent, irgendwo gehe ich definitiv hin zum Probefahren...


Ich hab erst im Dezember einen schwarzen L Rahmen bestellt. Der diese Woche kommt.  Hab erst letzte Woche mit Last tel. Und es kommen noch welche weiß nur nicht ob diese alle schon vergriffen sind. Ruf an Besten dort an der Bernd hilft dir sicher weiter.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2017)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich liebäugele auch mit einem Ffwd, bin mir aber nicht im Klaren darüber ob es das normal zu kaufen gibt. Habe die Kickstarter Kampagne verpasst und irgendwie werde ich nicht schlau daraus ob es nach der Kampagne dann eben zu anderen Konditionen das Bike gibt....
> Freue mich schon auf ein Testevent, irgendwo gehe ich definitiv hin zum Probefahren...



Kickstarter-Kunden haben den Rahmen und die Build Kits deutlich günstiger bekommen. Auf das komplette Bike kann das, wei in meinem Fall, 500€ ergeben. Auf http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/ findest Du die Rahmen und Build Kits mit ihren Preisen. Der Rahmen ist noch immer verhältnismäßig günstig, verglichen mit anderen "Stahl-Marken", jedoch teurer, als wirklich günstige Angebote, wie Dartmoor. Die Buidl-Kits sind preislich auch durchschnittlich. Ich denke, Last tut da das Möglichste. Der Laden ist halt klein.


----------



## wowbagger (9. Februar 2017)

OK, vielen Dank. Ich werde heim Testevent die richtige Größe rausfinden und mir dann den entsprechenden Rahmen kaufen und aufbauen. 29" und 1x11  ist schon mal gesetzt. Bin ja eigentlich total überzeugt von 26" aber ich will nicht immer nur rummosern... Angefixt von Bdw vom Seppl dachte ich klar lasiert ist die Farbe der Wahl, aber seit das Clay hier in rot vorgestellt wurde bin ich noch am überlegen. Sieht schon extrem schickich aus... Übrigens ein Klasse Faden hier mit vielen Infos 
Mfg
Wowbagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StuartB (9. Februar 2017)

Hi there.
I'm new to this forum.
Sorry I do not speak any German and I'm from the UK.
Has anyone that pre-ordered a fastforward received their frame yet?
I ordered one in June last year and have been waiting patiently.
I was promised a tracking number two weeks ago by Burnd.
Since then he has ignored my emails.
I have also tried calling them but they do not answer.
So a friend has sent them a message on Facebook and they have not replied.
Does anyone have any idea how to solve this problem?
Thanks in advance.
Stu


----------



## kleinerHai (9. Februar 2017)

Hi Stu,
I am waiting for my frame too. Since there were 2 or 3 people in this thread who received their black frames in the last days i am still optimistic...
I sent LAST an email today, lets see if i'll get an answer...


----------



## BrotherMo (9. Februar 2017)

StuartB schrieb:


> Hi there.
> I'm new to this forum.
> Sorry I do not speak any German and I'm from the UK.
> Has anyone that pre-ordered a fastforward received their frame yet?
> ...




Hi Stu,

Same Situation as last year after arrival of the V1... 

Hopefully they are preparing the frames for dispatch an the Moment. Last is a very small Company with only a few employed People.

I Have Not heared about a dispatch of an V2 yet.... I would expect the Tracking number soon...

BTW: Hope you will enjoy the bike like I do....


----------



## StuartB (9. Februar 2017)

Thanks little shark and BrotherMo
If I hear it, I will post up about it.
Which frame did you order?
I ordered a large with clear color.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2017)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Angefixt von Bdw vom Seppl dachte ich klar lasiert ist die Farbe der Wahl, aber seit das Clay hier in rot vorgestellt wurde bin ich noch am überlegen



Habe ein rotes FFWD V1. Die Farbe war damals limitiert. Im Shop kann man auch nur noch das Schwarze bestellen. Wenn Du ein paar Bilder eines roten FFWD sehen willst, schau in meine Galerie. Hier nur ein Vorgeschmack


----------



## -Danger- (9. Februar 2017)

Mein XL V2 in Raw kam vor etwas über einer Woche.


----------



## denkbrett (10. Februar 2017)

Wie fährt es sich...

Gefällt mir, wenn es das das Bike in deiner Signatur ist.


----------



## -Danger- (10. Februar 2017)

Ja ist das Rad aus dem Album. Ich sehe mein fahrerisches Können eher auf Anfänger- Niveau, daher bin ich der Falsche um Aussagekräftiges zu sagen. Aktuell habe ich so 100-120km runter und bin sehr glücklich mit dem Rad. Die Canis haben deutliche schwächen wenns rutschig wird, allerdings kann da das FF nichts dafür, ansonsten komme ich mit der Geometrie nach kurzer Eingewöhnung sehr gut klar. Fühlt sich komplett anders an als mein altes HT aber sehr spaßig. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht was ich noch ändern wollte. Eventl. mal ein 29" in der Front da der + Schlappen beim Lenken doch ein wenig schwammig daher kommt - dafür ist der Fahrkomfort großartig.
Befreundeter Schweisser und Materialprüfer befand das Gebrutzel für anständig gemacht, mein Fahradschrauber hat sich auch nicht beschwert über den Rahmen - denke das passt soweit also auch.


----------



## Addi86 (11. Februar 2017)

So mein Aufbau ist gestartet.


----------



## jjom (11. Februar 2017)

Jungfernfahrt V2 in Begleitung von V1 

Hui, fährt sich das gut!
Und eiei, bin ich lange kein Hardtail mehr gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (11. Februar 2017)

jjom schrieb:


> Hui, fährt sich das gut!


ja so angenehm überrascht war ich letztes Wochenende auch 
Ich merke bei meinem L Rahmen den Radstand und Lenkwinkel kaum. Recht quirlig das Gerät !
Die 29" mit halbwegs tauglichen Reifen fallen da mehr ins Gewicht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Februar 2017)

jjom schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 573820
> Jungfernfahrt V2 in Begleitung von V1
> 
> Hui, fährt sich das gut!
> Und eiei, bin ich lange kein Hardtail mehr gefahren.


Jonas? Glückwunsch!


----------



## Revell91 (12. Februar 2017)

Heute konnte ich endlich mal das 27.5+ Hinterrad Testen. Für mich, so aufgebaut, das beste und stimmigste Hardtail das ich je gefahren bin. Das ding macht super spass! Mit dem 27.5" Hinterrad kann ich nun die Kettenstrebe kurz einstellen, was mir viel mehr liegt, da ich eher übers Hinterrad fahre.
Bis jetzt hat das Rad gut gehalten, fühlt sich super an und hat extrem viel Gripp. Ich werds auf jeden Fall so lassen.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2017)

Noch mal kurz für mich zum Mitschreiben: Procore funktioniert bis zu welcher inneren Maulweite bzw. bringt da was?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2017)

Meine persönlich Grenze liegt bei 40mm Innenweite und die nutze ich seit längerem. Abgesehen davon gibts ja ansich nur Felgen mit 33mm Innenweite bei dene es offiziell erlaubt ist 

G.


----------



## felixh. (12. Februar 2017)

also - 40mm IW Alufelge vom Pinkbike Journalist war nach einer Woche Trans Rezia trotz Procore reif für die Tonne. Also ich würde nicht über 35mm gehen - sicherer ist sogar 30mm. Baut einfach dann nicht mehr hoch genug um richtig zu schützen. Es reicht dafür dass es keinen Ausfall gibt - aber die Felge schaut dann so zerdengelt aus, dass sie ohne ProCore nicht mehr dicht würde - und so ausschaut als würde sie bald voll brechen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2017)

Bin jetzt mal von Plusreifen ausgegangen, wenn nach der maximalen Breite gefragt wird, dann sollte mn halt nicht unter 40mm gehen. Und kaputt bekommt man immer alles.
Und dann ists ja eh so, das wenns die Felge erwischt, der Plusreifen eh im Arsch ist 
Zum Rumpeln mit normalen Reifen würd ich auch sowieso nie über 30mm Innenweite gehen...plus annähernd zwei Bar im Hinterreifen 

G.


----------



## der-gute (12. Februar 2017)

is das ein DHR/F oder ein HR II?
ich muss für die Saison meinen WTB Trail Boss 3.0 austauschen...der kann wenig.


----------



## Revell91 (12. Februar 2017)

Ist ein 2.8er Minion DHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (14. Februar 2017)

Servus,
kann mir einer von euch sagen wie lange das Steuerohr der Gabel für einen L Rahmen sein sollte wenn man von einem 35mm Vorbau ausgeht und den Cane Creek 40 Headset einbaut ( IS42/28.6 and IS41/28.6 &  EC44/40)
Meine Recherche ergab:
Vorbau >		  35mm
Angst  >			 5mm
IS42/28.6 >		9mm
Steuerrohr L  >118mm
EC44 >			 12mm
________________________
					179mm

Will mir eine gebrauchte Gabel holen aber irgendwie scheitert das oft an der Länge des Steuerrohrs und 179mm kommt mir irgendwie arg lang vor. Oder gits da auch noch flachere, passende Kombis um Rohr zu sparen ;-)
Danke für Eure Bemühungen
wowbagger


----------



## StuartB (14. Februar 2017)

Spoke to Bernd today.
He told me what a problem with the raw frames.
He also told me that he would send me a black frame instead.
Lets see what happens ...


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Februar 2017)

Hab probehalber jetzt mal einen Highriser montiert.
Gefällt mir einiges besser mit hohem Cockpit


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Off-Topic-Frage. Es geht um Knie/Schienenbein-Protektoren. Ich nutze aktuell die 661 Rage und bin von der Schutzwirkung bisher überzeugt. Allerdings mag ich zwei Dinge nicht: Der Protektor lässt sich nicht öffnen und muss daher immer umständlich über die Schuhe gezogen werden oder man muss die Schuhe ausziehen. Ergo kurbel man den ganzen Tag mit den Teilen rum. Die nächsten Protektoren sollten simpoel anzulegen sein und auch das Schienenbein abdecken. Dennoch sollte man mit ihnen auch mal längere Zeit kurbeln können. Reine Hartschalen-Protektoren fallen also aus.
Anforderungsprofil zusammengefasst: Protektor mit verhärtendem Schaum, gern zusätzlich mit Kappe, komplett zu öffnen, Knie- und Schienenbeinschutz. Die 7iDP Flex Knee Shin kommen meiner Vorstellung recht nahe, doch der Schienenbeinbereich sieht etwas labil aus. Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2017)

Wozu Schienbeinschutz?
Also jetzt ganz ehrlich?

Ich fahr seit sicher 6-7 Jahren nur mehr mit Kniedeckel, und habs nie vermisst... Schienbeinschutz ist doch vor allem am Anfang sinnvoll, wenn man von den Pedalen abrutscht...


----------



## felixh. (15. Februar 2017)

ich frag mich ja wie du als ziemlicher Schnellfahrer es schaffst keine Steine gegens Schienbein geschleudert zu bekommen.... Also ich suche auch schon ewig für einen Nachfolger meiner sehr leichten Knie/Schienbeinschützer mit Plastiskdeckel (weils besser rutscht wie Soft Protektoren und eher leichter ist). Hab schon vieles ausprobiert - auch etwa POC Knie und Schienbeinschützer - aber absolut unzufrieden mit denen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Februar 2017)

Naja..., oder wenn man Bluter ist oder schonmal eine Knochenhaut Entzündung hatte weil einem die Pins einen Scheitel gezogen haben oder oder oder 

@hasardeur 
http://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/protection/bd-socks-20/ vielleicht sowas kombiniert mit irgendwelchen Knieprotektoren, die man ausziehen kann (also ohne durchsteigen)?!


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2017)

Die ION-Socks sind bestimmt der Renner bei der nächsten Trakkie-Convention 

Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Ich suche aber tatsächlich einen Protektor für Knie und Schienenbein, keine langen Socken. Da würde ich im Sommer beim selben Problem (Wärme) bleiben.
Und wie korrekt festgestellt wurde, geht es um Schutz vor den Pins der Flatpedals aber auch vor fliegenden Steinen. Bisher hatte ich bei entsprechendem Kontakt immer Glück, aber wer weiß, wie lange das anhält.


----------



## Seppl- (15. Februar 2017)

Bekannter fährt immer mit kniedeckeln und schnöden Fußball schienbeinschoner


----------



## berkel (15. Februar 2017)

Also wenn ich Steine gegen das Schienbein bekomme dann ziemlich weit unten, da finde ich für meine langen Beine nur schwer passende (z.Zt. die POC, bin damit aber auch nicht richtig zufrieden, zu kurz sind sie auch). Die trage ich dann nur im Bikepark, auf Touren wären mir die zu sperrig/nervig. Da muss man dann halt mal leiden (zuletzt habe ich 2x hintereinander einen Stein auf die selbe Stelle bekommen :aaaauuuaaaa:.

Edit: Fußballschoner scheinen dafür eigentlich gut geeignet. Werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (15. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich am HT vom Pedal abrutsche, passiert am ehesten mit dem rechten Fuß nach vorne weg (habe das rechte Pedal/Fuß normal hinten, links vorne). Entsprechend bekommt die Wade die Vaults zu spüren, wo kein Schoner hilft, immerhin aber keine Knochen in Reichweite. 

Habe von Ion kurze Schoner mit Plastikkappe am Knie im Gebrauch, die Kappe find ich gut. Gibts mitlerweile nurnoch in der langen Version.
Ansonsten schützt schon eine lange Hose gut...fahre trotzdem immer lieber shorts. Verdammt.


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2017)

Leute, gegen abrutschen vom Pedal würde ich in Fahrtechnik statt in Schoner investieren


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Leute, gegen abrutschen vom Pedal würde ich in Fahrtechnik statt in Schoner investieren



Und was machst Du in der Zwischenzeit?


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2017)

Gleich mit dem Techniktraining starten, dann gibt's keine Zwischenzeit...

Ernsthaft, lies mal das Buch von Brian Lopez, dann sollte sich das Thema schon mal um 90% reduziert haben...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2017)

Mit der Meinung kann man aber dann auch den Helm weglassen 

G.


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2017)

naja, ein Cut im Schienbein und ein Loch im Kopf haben doch eine unterschiedliche Konsequenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2017)

Ich mag aber keines von beidem.

Wenn niemand weitere Vorschläge hat, könne wir es damit auch gut sein lassen. Ansonsten gern auch eine PN an mich.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Februar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?



Knie- und Schienbeinschutz trennen. Am Schienbein ist das 3DO-Zeugs überflüssig, da reicht eine etwas dickere Stoffwurst wie z.B. der O'Neal Dirt Shin Guard, die man eigentlich auch den ganzen Tag tragen kann, da sie beim Treten nicht stören; am Schienbein schwitzt man auch nicht so stark.
Und wenn man es dann kann, kann man die einfach weglassen 

Für's Knie habe ich die RF Ambush. Die musst Du aber unbedingt anprobieren; manchen passen die überhaupt nicht.


----------



## jjom (15. Februar 2017)

Mit den Race Face Ambush bin ich bisher auch super zufrieden.
Sie tragen etwas auf, was manche stört. Mich persönlich stören die aber gar nicht - ich ziehe die mittlerweile vor der Tour an und erst danach wieder aus.
Unterwegs variiere ich maximal bei längeren Aufstiegen ein bisschen den oberen Klettverschluss.
Ich hatte auch einigen härtere Stürze - super Schutz ohne schnell zu rutschen.

Von denen gibt es auch eine Variante mit Schutz des oberen Schnienbeins: race face lank Leg Stealth
Vielleicht ist die was für dich?


----------



## BillMeyer (16. Februar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Off-Topic-Frage. Es geht um Knie/Schienenbein-Protektoren. Ich nutze aktuell die 661 Rage und bin von der Schutzwirkung bisher überzeugt. Allerdings mag ich zwei Dinge nicht: Der Protektor lässt sich nicht öffnen und muss daher immer umständlich über die Schuhe gezogen werden oder man muss die Schuhe ausziehen. Ergo kurbel man den ganzen Tag mit den Teilen rum. Die nächsten Protektoren sollten simpoel anzulegen sein und auch das Schienenbein abdecken. Dennoch sollte man mit ihnen auch mal längere Zeit kurbeln können. Reine Hartschalen-Protektoren fallen also aus.
> Anforderungsprofil zusammengefasst: Protektor mit verhärtendem Schaum, gern zusätzlich mit Kappe, komplett zu öffnen, Knie- und Schienenbeinschutz. Die 7iDP Flex Knee Shin kommen meiner Vorstellung recht nahe, doch der Schienenbeinbereich sieht etwas labil aus. Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?



Ich habe welche von POC, kann die in Kombination mit den POC Knieschützern sehr empfehlen.
Allerdings habe ich bei den Knieschützern noch die Version ohne Reisverschluss, gibt es jetzt meines Wissens auch mit.

Mit den Protektoren kannst du aber auch gemütlich den ganzen Tag kurbeln, durch den D3D Schaum passen die sich super an und nach kurzer Weile spürst du sie quasi nicht mehr.


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Leute, gegen abrutschen vom Pedal würde ich in Fahrtechnik statt in Schoner investieren



Deshalb fahren viele trialfahrer ja auch eher schienbein- statt knieschoner...


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre zwei Jahren bereits verschiedene ION-Schoner. Seit kurzem gibt es einen, der hat abnehmbare Schienbeinschoner, der K_PACT_AMP. Schau dir die mal an. Ich finde sie sehr bequem (K_lite, K_Pact, K-Cap, E_Lite, K_Lite_Zip hatte ich bereits).


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwei Jahren bereits verschiedene ION-Schoner. Seit kurzem gibt es einen, der hat abnehmbare Schienbeinschoner, der K_PACT_AMP. Schau dir die mal an. Ich finde sie sehr bequem (K_lite, K_Pact, K-Cap, E_Lite, K_Lite_Zip hatte ich bereits).



Danke, die treffen so ziemlich meine Vorstellung. Hast Du einen Tipp, wo es die (günstig) gibt? Wie fallen die Größen aus? Meine 661 Rage in XL sind mir zu groß und rutschen, obwohl ich keine zierlichen Beine habe.


----------



## Seppl- (22. Februar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Danke, die treffen so ziemlich meine Vorstellung. Hast Du einen Tipp, wo es die (günstig) gibt? Wie fallen die Größen aus? Meine 661 Rage in XL sind mir zu groß und rutschen, obwohl ich keine zierlichen Beine habe.


kann ich nur zustimmen, auch durch @imkreisdreher  auf die Schoner gekommen, sehr angenehm zu tragen! Ich fahr die k_lite und von der Größe her habe ich XL, mit 185 und 105 kg, also kein kleines Beinchen  passen soweit ganz gut, manchmal bedarf es einer kleinen Korrektur der Position.

#ionklite


----------



## rms69 (22. Februar 2017)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Servus,
> kann mir einer von euch sagen wie lange das Steuerohr der Gabel für einen L Rahmen sein sollte wenn man von einem 35mm Vorbau ausgeht und den Cane Creek 40 Headset einbaut ( IS42/28.6 and IS41/28.6 &  EC44/40)
> Meine Recherche ergab:
> Vorbau >		  35mm
> ...


Ich würde auf min. 185mm gehen, sonst schlagt der Lenker beim Sturz mit den Schalt/Bremsgriffen auf das Oberrohr.
Bei meinem FFW in L mit 40mm Vorbau sind es 191mm Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (22. Februar 2017)

rms69 schrieb:


> Ich würde auf min. 185mm gehen, sonst schlagt der Lenker beim Sturz mit den Schalt/Bremsgriffen auf das Oberrohr.
> Bei meinem FFW in L mit 40mm Vorbau sind es 191mm Steuerrohr


Es gibt da so eine Erfindung, die nennt sich Riserbar


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Februar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Danke, die treffen so ziemlich meine Vorstellung. Hast Du einen Tipp, wo es die (günstig) gibt? Wie fallen die Größen aus? Meine 661 Rage in XL sind mir zu groß und rutschen, obwohl ich keine zierlichen Beine habe.


Ich kann keine Größenempfehlung abgeben, da musst du anprobieren, damit die richtig sitzen. Ich habe auch eine Auswahlbestellung gemacht. Sie weiten sich eine Kleinigkeit, wenn du also zwischen den Größen bist, nimm den kleineren, falls er dich nicht drückt. Wo es die günstig gibt weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Edit: Falls du bis Mai warten kannst, am BIKE-Festival in Riva hatte Ion immer einen Stand und man konnte anprobieren.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2017)

Deswegen extra nach Riva?

Ich habe jetzt die K-Pact Lite Zip bestellt, weil es die AMP (mit Zipper) anscheinend noch nicht gibt, dazu die S-Pad. Alles zusammen bei BMO für 105€. Das finde ich günstig. Mal schauen, wie die Teile sitzen und ob mir die Lite-Version taugt. Danke allen für die Tipps.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Februar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Deswegen extra nach Riva?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt die K-Pact Lite Zip bestellt, weil es die AMP (mit Zipper) anscheinend noch nicht gibt, dazu die S-Pad. Alles zusammen bei BMO für 105€. Das finde ich günstig. Mal schauen, wie die Teile sitzen und ob mir die Lite-Version taugt. Danke allen für die Tipps.



Klar nur, wenn man eh in Riva ist...
Fand die K_Lite_Zip etwas schlechter von der Passform als die K_Lite. Der Reißverschluss hielt bei mir einen Monat - also im Auge behalten (im Schadensfall reklamieren, habe mit dem Service von Ion gute Erfahrungen gemacht).
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## mw.dd (22. Februar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> K-Pact Lite Zip



Hatte ich mal zum Probieren da. Größe M war mir viel zu klein, L saß einfach besch.....
Gingen zurück.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2017)

So wie es aussieht, kann man die S_Pad auch mi jedem anderen Knieprotektor kombinieren. Es sind also alle Wege offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (22. Februar 2017)

rms69 schrieb:


> Ich würde auf min. 185mm gehen, sonst schlagt der Lenker beim Sturz mit den Schalt/Bremsgriffen auf das Oberrohr.
> Bei meinem FFW in L mit 40mm Vorbau sind es 191mm Steuerrohr


danke rms69, hab eine ergattert mit ungekürztem Schaft


----------



## imun (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn mal jemand nen XL Rahmen dringend und günstig loswerden will 
Hab extra alle 160 Seiten gelesen


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Wenn mal jemand nen XL Rahmen dringend und günstig loswerden will
> Hab extra alle 160 Seiten gelesen



Moralisch hast Du damit einen guten Preis verdient.


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2017)

Wie 





imun schrieb:


> Wenn mal jemand nen XL Rahmen dringend und günstig loswerden will
> Hab extra alle 160 Seiten gelesen


wärs direkt bei Last?


----------



## imun (23. Februar 2017)

Will keine 600€ für Rahmen plus 600€ für Gabel und Laufräder ausgeben um mal zu probieren wie es sich fährt 
Jetzt hab ich nen 45650B und bin EIGENTLICH  zufrieden, aber son FFWD würde mich schon reizen


----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2017)

Frag doch mal bei Last an, ob du mal eines zum testen bekommst...


----------



## imun (23. Februar 2017)

Wäre ne Idee


----------



## imun (23. Februar 2017)

Ich spare mal noch nen bisschen und vielleicht schreibt demnächst einer, der seinen verkaufen will. Ansonsten wirds ein neuer Rahmen.


----------



## Addi86 (23. Februar 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Ich spare mal noch nen bisschen und vielleicht schreibt demnächst einer, der seinen verkaufen will. Ansonsten wirds ein neuer Rahmen.


Soweit ich informiert bin kannst du bei Last für ein paar Euro ( glaub 50 ) ein Bike von Samstag bis Dienstag testen.


----------



## hardtails (23. Februar 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin kannst du bei Last für ein paar Euro ( glaub 50 ) ein Bike von Samstag bis Dienstag testen.




ist aber nur für Leute aus der Region interessant

fur einen
Radelnder Ossi im Badner Land
eher nicht

aber auf der HP seh ich ein paar interessante Termine für ihn
http://www.last-bikes.com/events


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-Faraday (25. Februar 2017)

Ich suche für meinen Aufbau noch ein Bremssystem für 203 vorne und 180 hinten. Ich hatte hier irgendwo gelesen, dass hinten die MT5 bei einer 180er nicht passt. Die XT M8000 kommt in den Tests ja nicht so gut weg. Als günstige Alternative hatte ich an eine Deore M615 gedacht. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg und fahre an meinem jetzigen Rad eine M447 mit Koolstop Belägen (180/160) und möchte am FF ein wenig mehr Bremsleistung.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2017)

Willst Du maximale Kraft oder  nur mehr, als Deine M447? Die MT5 liegt mehrere Stufen über der M447. Eine SLX-Bremse (egal welche Baureihe) wäre da schon ein riesiger Schritt. Wenn es 4 Kolben pro Bremszange sein sollen, dann passt auch eine SRAM Guide oder von Shimano Zee bzw. Saint, je nach Geldbeutel.

Ich fahre die Guide mit anderen Scheiben (Schimano IceTech). Damit funktioniert sie halbwegs. An eine MT5/7 oder eine Zee/Saint kommt sie aber lange nicht. Selbst eine SLX oder XT stufe ich stärker ein. Also such Dir was aus.


----------



## Michael-Faraday (25. Februar 2017)

Die MT5 hatte ich vor allem wegen des relativ günstigen Preises in Erwägung gezogen, so viel Bremsleistung benötige ich nicht unbedingt. Bei der SLX und der XT schreckt mich der wandernde Druckpunkt ab. Inzwischen denke ich auch über eine gebrauchte Guide RS nach. Was gefällt dir denn nicht an der Bremse?


----------



## -Danger- (25. Februar 2017)

200/180 geht mit der MT5

http://mtbn.ws/p19cep


----------



## imun (25. Februar 2017)

Michael-Faraday schrieb:


> Die MT5 hatte ich vor allem wegen des relativ günstigen Preises in Erwägung gezogen, so viel Bremsleistung benötige ich nicht unbedingt. Bei der SLX und der XT schreckt mich der wandernde Druckpunkt ab. Inzwischen denke ich auch über eine gebrauchte Guide RS nach. Was gefällt dir denn nicht an der Bremse?


Also ich bin bisher mit der Guide RS zufrieden. Weiß auch nicht was alle gegen die Guides haben


----------



## BillMeyer (25. Februar 2017)

Michael-Faraday schrieb:


> Ich suche für meinen Aufbau noch ein Bremssystem für 203 vorne und 180 hinten. Ich hatte hier irgendwo gelesen, dass hinten die MT5 bei einer 180er nicht passt. Die XT M8000 kommt in den Tests ja nicht so gut weg. Als günstige Alternative hatte ich an eine Deore M615 gedacht. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg und fahre an meinem jetzigen Rad eine M447 mit Koolstop Belägen (180/160) und möchte am FF ein wenig mehr Bremsleistung.



Bin selbst die MT7 am FF gefahren, im schlimmsten Fall musst du bei der MT5 ebenfalls ne Fase an den Bremssattel Halter feilen. Sollte aber bei V2. berücksichtigt sein, gehe ich mal von aus. Ist aber kein Stress & passt.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2017)

Zunächst, gegen Deine 447 sind alle genannten Bremsen der Hammer. Der wandernde Druckpunkt stört mich weniger, den habe ich an meiner MT5 mit M8000 Hebeln auch (anderes Rad). Die Guide ist ergonomisch gut, aber überhaupt nicht kräftig und neigt enorm zu Fading. Mit anderen Scheiben bekommt man das einigermaßen in den Griff. Ich probiere demnächst auch noch Trickstuff NG Beläge.
Die Guide RS bleibt nur am FFWD, weil damit das Cockpit so schön clean ist. Dazu kommt, dass die Kolben der Bremszangen rosten. Das hatte ich bisher an keiner Bremse. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an den Trägerplatten der originalen SRAM-Beläge. Die Einstellung der Bremszangen ist mühselig und die Kolben müssen nach nur einer Saison schon gereinigt werden (Rückstellung nur mäßig). Ich würde sie mir jedenfalls nicht wieder kaufen.

Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist die MT5 für mich aktuell das Maß der Dinge. Die XT oder SLX würde ich der Guide auch vorziehen.


----------



## fabeltierkater (25. Februar 2017)

Wie schon von anderen gesagt, MT5 halte ich P/L-mäßig für am besten. Man muss bei 180 mm den Adapter ein bisschen abfeilen, das ist aber absolut kein Problem.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Februar 2017)

Um mal was positives zur Guide zur sagen: Wenn man sie vernünftig entlüftet funktioniert die recht ordentlich. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis passt und die Power auch. Ich fahre eine Ultimate und zwei Guide RS, eine am FFWD und eine DHler und weiss echt nicht warum die so schlecht sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2017)

Ist nicht blse gemeint, aber welche Bremsen kennst Du denn sonst noch? Meine Guide ist 1A entlüftet. Der Druckpunkt passt. Mit Centerline-Scheiben merkt man beim Bremsen regelrecht die Langlöcher und es gibt ein thermisches Problem. Mit originalen organischen Belägen glüht die Scheibe schon bei einfachen Strecken. Das Fading ist so stark, dass ich auf langen Trails irgendwann 2 Finger zum Bremsen brauche, bei meinen anderen Bremsen immer nur einen. Mit Sinterbelägen wird die thermische Stabilität besser, aber bei Nässe verscheuche ich Wild und Menschen im Wald, nur verzögern will die Fuhre nicht.

Die größte Besserung brachten andere Scheiben (IceTech), um das thermische Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Mit anderen Belägen erhoffe ich mir auch nochmals eine Besserung.

Ganz ehrlich, von einer 4-Kolbenbremse erwarte ich deutlich mehr. Eine XT oder SLX bremst besser, ist leichter einzustellen und zu warten. (M)Eine MT5 erzeugt die Bremspower und -stabilität, die ich von einer 4-Kolbenbremse erwarte.

Die Guide ist meiner Meinung nach nur für leichte Fahrer geeignet und sicher keine DH-Bremse. Das ist MEINE Erfahrung mit MEINER Guide. Ich kenne auch zufriedene Guide-Besitzer. Die sind aber nur 3/4 von mir.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Februar 2017)

Michael-Faraday schrieb:


> Als günstige Alternative hatte ich an eine Deore M615 gedacht.


Guter Plan. Die SLX (M675) ist aber kaum teurer...
Ich hatte mir die Zee gegönnt und fahre jetzt an meinen beiden Rädern jeweils einen SLX/Zee-Mix (Zee-Sattel vorn  ).
Am Hinterrad brauche ich keine 4-Kolben-Bremse.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Februar 2017)

Alles gut hasardeur was die bremse angeht. Ist ja alles oft Geschmackssache. Ich für meinen Teil komme gut mit der Bremse klar, da spielt es meiner Meinung nach auch keine Rolle welche ich sonst noch so kenne. Vergleiche habe ich, klar gibt's da bessere aber die guide kommt zu oft zu schlecht weg in meinen Augen. Eine Magura hat mehr Bums, das stimmt jedenfalls.
Alles andere oft subjektiv, persönliche verlieben, Nutzung etc.


----------



## Michael-Faraday (26. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte, das deckt sich auch mit den Ergebnissen diverser Testberichte. Da es für die MT5 nun doch eine Lösung gibt und die aktuellen Shimano-Bremsen Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt haben, werde ich wohl die MT5 verbauen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. Februar 2017)

Etwas Farbe für die Seite, aus dem Sommer. Nebenbei mit Slx Bremse und zufrieden.




 

Und aktuell weniger Farbe.


----------



## Addi86 (28. Februar 2017)

Endlich nach langem Warten kam heut die Versandbestätigung von Last. Die Tage geht der Aufbau los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weeesel (2. März 2017)

heute ist es so weit:  für mein ffwd in xl - schwarz - xt 1x11 29er build kit (ich weiss: langweilig aber für mich passt es sehr gut)...vorfreude ist kaum mehr auszuhalten 

dann heisst es:
* mudguard ran
* tubless umbau
* meine geliebten odi rogue ran
* cockpit einstellen
* gabel setup machen
* flaschenhalter ran
* dmr v12 pedale ran
* 77 designz bashguard & kettenführung ran

lampe auf den helm und ab auf die hometrails 

_edit: _eine frage lässt mich noch nicht ganz in ruhe: die kombo magic mary & nobby nic testen oder gleich auf maxxis dhf & dhr II wechseln..habt ihr da ffwd spezifische erfahrungen?


----------



## mzonq (2. März 2017)

mmmhh. ich finde die Kombi gut, fahre die auch tubeless, von Wurzeltrails hier um Stuttgart rum, in der Pfalz und im Schwarzwald (mir relativ viel Stein gemischt) machen die alles mit....fahr erstmal, umrüsten kannste immer noch.


Was ich merke, ist das beim NN die Milch recht leicht durchkommt, aber dicht ist er. Stollenausriss habe ich auch keine.
Von daher, lieber erstmal das Geld sparen und probieren.


----------



## weeesel (2. März 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> mmmhh. ich finde die Kombi gut, fahre die auch tubeless, von Wurzeltrails hier um Stuttgart rum, in der Pfalz und im Schwarzwald (mir relativ viel Stein gemischt) machen die alles mit....fahr erstmal, umrüsten kannste immer noch.
> 
> 
> Was ich merke, ist das beim NN die Milch recht leicht durchkommt, aber dicht ist er. Stollenausriss habe ich auch keine.
> Von daher, lieber erstmal das Geld sparen und probieren.


danke für deine einschätzung - "milchdurchlass" kenne ich vom high roller ii (am 27er fully) auch..nicht so ein problem solange dicht..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. März 2017)

Ich würde die MM & NN Kombi auch erstmal fahren. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch, weil ich kein Schwalbe Freund war aber die neuen Reifen scheinen doch echt okay zu sein. Der MM gript gut und der NN ist auch überraschend unaauffällig. Bei scharfkantigen, steinigen Gegenden würde ich was anderes hernehmen aber auf stinknormalen Waldbodentrails taugt der gut.

Viel Spaß mit dem FFWD


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2017)

ich fahre MM/NN bei tiefem Boden und im Winter. Im Sommer fahre ich Butcher/Slaughter in GRID. Der Gripp der MM/NN auf feuchtem Fels und Wurzeln ist nicht überzeugend.


----------



## weeesel (2. März 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Gripp der MM/NN auf feuchtem Fels und Wurzeln ist nicht überzeugend.


Danke auch Dir für deine Einschätzung - genau diese Elemente lassen mich auch zögern, da es in unseren Wäldern viele Wurzeln hat und die felsigen Berge sind auch nicht weit.. 
..bestätigt daher mein Bauchgefühl, dass guten alten Maxxis die sicherere Wahl sind.

Am Schluss wird dann auch der Bauch entscheiden..


----------



## weeesel (3. März 2017)

zusammengebaut & erste kurze heimrunde gedreht: macht gut laune und def lust auf mehr!


----------



## Nico Laus (3. März 2017)

bester Mudguard!


----------



## weeesel (3. März 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> bester Mudguard!



yep:


----------



## Robin_von_crash (5. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin_von_crash (5. März 2017)

Endlich fertig ( Made by KHUJAND)


----------



## Robin_von_crash (5. März 2017)




----------



## Robin_von_crash (5. März 2017)




----------



## Robin_von_crash (5. März 2017)




----------



## MalcolmX (6. März 2017)

Robin_von_crash schrieb:


>


Schöne Bikes, aber warum ist am Coal der Sattel so viel niedriger?


----------



## Robin_von_crash (6. März 2017)

Weil es das bike von KHUJAND ist


----------



## MalcolmX (6. März 2017)

Ah das macht Sinn


----------



## weeesel (7. März 2017)

wer lust hat kann mitentscheiden wie mein ffwd heissen soll: http://doodle.com/poll/2z8899vkh4i6h9yv


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2017)

Ich hätte da noch "Sabi" anzubieten, wenn es unbedingt japanisch sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weeesel (7. März 2017)

Robin_von_crash schrieb:


>



da du wohl ach auf grossem fuss lebst: was für pedale verwendest du? meine dmr v12 haben leider eine zu kleine plattform..


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2017)

weeesel schrieb:


> da du wohl ach auf grossem fuss lebst: was für pedale verwendest du? meine dmr v12 haben leider eine zu kleine plattform..



Nimm Klick-Pedale, passt besser zum Hardtail.


----------



## hardtails (7. März 2017)

weeesel schrieb:


> da du wohl ach auf grossem fuss lebst: was für pedale verwendest du? meine dmr v12 haben leider eine zu kleine plattform..




groß und billig sind die supersatr nano x
sind mir mit schuhgröße 47 ausreichend

click hatte ich auchmal, am rumpelhardtail fühlt man das spiel ziwschen pedal und cleat noch mehr als an anderen bikes, hat bei mir ein unsicherheitsgefühl erzeugt


----------



## imun (7. März 2017)

weeesel schrieb:


> wer lust hat kann mitentscheiden wie mein ffwd heissen soll: http://doodle.com/poll/2z8899vkh4i6h9yv


Hab mal abgestimmt


----------



## weeesel (7. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> groß und billig sind die supersatr nano x
> sind mir mit schuhgröße 47 ausreichend
> 
> click hatte ich auchmal, am rumpelhardtail fühlt man das spiel ziwschen pedal und cleat noch mehr als an anderen bikes, hat bei mir ein unsicherheitsgefühl erzeugt



danke für den tipp!

click fahre ich sonst auch - bin dann gespannt ob ich auch spiel zw. pedal & cleat feststellen werde - tönt auf jede nicht allzu gut..


----------



## weeesel (7. März 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nimm Klick-Pedale, passt besser zum Hardtail.


in der regel fahre ich klick - flats als ergänzung um technisches zu verbessern und street-spielereien..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (7. März 2017)

weeesel schrieb:


> was für pedale verwendest du? meine dmr v12 haben leider eine zu kleine plattform.


 
Die DMR Vault? sind deutlich grösser als v12.


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2017)

die großen Acros A-Flat?


was anderes...
wenn ich den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen will (ja, Lack)
und davor sicher stellen will, das er nicht von innen nach aussen zu rosten beginnt,
was mach ich dann?

wer behandelt mir den Rahmen innen? 
erst entlocken, dann entrosten (?) und dann was?

Danke


----------



## hardtails (7. März 2017)

hier im forum wird dafür oft fluidfilm empfohlen

hab mein eisenschwein auch damit behandelt.


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> hier im forum wird dafür oft fluidfilm empfohlen



Ja, bei neuem Rahmen. Das konserviert, entrostet aber nicht. Ich fürchte, da hilft nur industriell chemische Behandlung.


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2017)

wer macht sowas?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> wer macht sowas?


Schau mal auf der Seite von Rockenstein. Die behandeln die ganzen Rahmen von Cube etc. Last übrigens früher auch mal. Meine Freundin hat mal ihr altes Herb da pulvern lassen, das war sehr gute Arbeit. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat seinen Stahlrahmen (Rennrad) da mal lackieren lassen, war auch super.
Kostenpunkt mit Versand etc beim Fully waren etwa 140 Euro vor rund 4-5 Jahren. Die werden bestimmt auch entrosten oder kennen einen, der einen kennt ;-)
http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php/de/leistungen/fahrradbeschichtung

Wennse da tatsächlich Infos einholst, dann gib die gern mal hier weiter.

@weeesel DMR Vault seit Jahren bei Schuhgröße 46. Waren mit die größten die man kaufen kann


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2017)

weeesel schrieb:


> da du wohl ach auf grossem fuss lebst: was für pedale verwendest du? meine dmr v12 haben leider eine zu kleine plattform..



ich beantworte mal ok... Robin ist NEU im MTB 
*LG1 Race Plattformpedale*



hasardeur schrieb:


> Nimm Klick-Pedale, passt besser zum Hardtail.


baaa...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> erst entlocken, dann entrosten (?) und dann was?



ja erst entlacken, am besten beim Beizer, dort wird der Rahmen dann auch innen ausgespült und gesäubert, und vorimprägniert.
danach würde ich persönlich nur eine Pulverung empfäheln, du kannst aber auch einen Nass Lack wählen. 
danach müsstest du in den Autozubehör, und dort eine Sprühdose Hohlraum-Schutz mit langen Schlauch holen, (kostet ca. 5 euro)
damit nebelst du den Rahmen von innen ein.
das müsste lange reichen 

Von aussen pflege ich immer mit *Armor All* Kunststoffpfleger. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1701112?page=2&in=set


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2017)

Ok
Also erst beschichten, dann Hohlraumversiegeln.

Auch in den rostenden Rahmen?

Wie handhabe ich das mit dem Sitz des oberen Steuerlagers?
Das is roh und kann ordentlich rosten.

Ich würds ja fast klar lackieren/beschichten lassen und dann ein IS41 Lager nehmen. Das hat doch mehr Luft, als ein IS42...


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie handhabe ich das mit dem Sitz des oberen Steuerlagers?
> Das is roh und kann ordentlich rosten.



Ordentlich Fett dran. Wo Fett ist, kann kein Wasser hin.



der-gute schrieb:


> Auch in den rostenden Rahmen?



Natürlich erst von innen entrosten. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das ein Abwasch beim Entlacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (8. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ok
> Also erst beschichten, dann Hohlraumversiegeln.
> 
> Auch in den rostenden Rahmen?
> ...


Klar lackiert wird fast immer vom Wasser unterwandert...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ok
> Also erst beschichten, dann Hohlraumversiegeln.
> 
> na klar, die Versiegelung kann an den Öffnungen rauslaufen, dann kann der Lackierer nicht mehr richtig lackieren.
> ...


----------



## wowbagger (8. März 2017)

Also ich habe schon diverse alte Motorräder aus den 50ern restauriert. Das waren richtige Eisenschweine und dementsprechend verrostet. Dort habe ich super Erfahrung mit Fertan gemacht. Das wandelt den Rost um und das funktioniert einwandfrei. Auch in Hohlräumen, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2017)

Fertan...



> FERTAN ist ein seit mehr als drei Jahrzehnten bewährtes Produkt zur Beseitigung von Rost und Korrosion von Kohlenstoffstahl.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu anderen Produkten überdeckt es nicht die vorhandene Oxydschicht, sondern löst die Fe³ Schicht auf und komplexiert chemisch, in einem Arbeitsgang, eine neue Metallverbindung auf der vorher korrodierten Fläche. Dazu löst FERTAN als Rostkonverter die vorhandene Rostschicht (Fe³) auf und zersetzt sie in ein reaktionsträges Pulver.
> 
> ...



Aber was setzt man dann innerhalb der 6 Monate als Dauerlösung ein?


----------



## wowbagger (8. März 2017)

Nach der Umwandlung würde ich Fluidfilm, Hohlraum Versiegelung oder ähnliches benutzen.


----------



## Downhillrider (9. März 2017)

für Perfektionisten könnte man den Rahmen chemisch entrosten und KLT beschichten lassen. Das sind die Rohre auch von innen lackiert. Außen dann Decklack drauf (keine Ahnung ob Pulver auf KTL geht) und innen Fluidfilm dürfte die nächsten 100 Jahre halten.
Es muss nur in jedem Hohlraum genügend große Bohrungen geben.


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2017)

hab ein "dezentes" Angebot von einer Firma bekommen:

- Entlacken & Entrosten 100€ netto
- KTL Tauchlackieren nochmal 100€ netto
- Lackieren in Wunschfarbe incl. Grundieren/Füllern/Lack/Klarlack 150€ netto


----------



## imun (9. März 2017)

Dann kostet das färben 50€ mehr wie der Rahmen


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2017)

Eben

Find ich eigentlich ziemlich teuer.

Was wird da wohl was Größeres z.B. ein Auto kosten 

Plan B?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (9. März 2017)

So lassen kannst es jedenfalls nicht, oder selbst bissle abschleifen, und Klarlack drauf 
Hab da keine Ahnung


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2017)

Plan B:

Fertan kaufen
Rahmen damit ordentlich spülen 
dann zum Beschichter
dann Fluidfilm

Plan?


----------



## imun (9. März 2017)




----------



## der-gute (9. März 2017)

Wieviel Fluid Film braucht man für so einen Rahmen?

400ml?


----------



## hardtails (9. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wieviel Fluid Film braucht man für so einen Rahmen?
> 
> 400ml?




nichtmal
hab mein xl p7 damit innen auch behandelt
obwohl ich im jeden rohr mehrmals war ist die dosen  maximal halb leer


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2017)

Ok

Dann nehm ich 400ml.

Fertan hab ich mal 1 Liter bestellt.
Wie bekomme ich das IN den Rahmen?

Damit:





Oder brauchts was mit Schlauch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (9. März 2017)

mit den fragen würde ich mal die suche belästigen
du landest da fast automatisch im klassiker bereich
da gibt es einige themen dazu oder du frägst einfach mal direkt bei denen nach
die haben ja öfter rostprobleme


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. März 2017)

Schau mal bei der Firma Götz in Fellbach, dort ist entlacken und lackieren wesentlich günstiger. Dort hatte ich erst einen CT raw machen lassen, glaub 25-30€ kostete ein HT...

#neueskleidfürsffwd


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. März 2017)

Da kommt meines auch bald hin. So schön der Klarlack auch war...


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2017)

Bei Götz war ich schon öfter.

Leider können die garnichts gegen Rost innen machen.

Darum hab ich weiter gesucht.

Ich denke, mit meinem Plan B wirds gut


----------



## MalcolmX (9. März 2017)

Seit ich den hohen Lenker montiert hab, ist mir das Fastforward um Hausecken lieber.
Nur falls jemand am zweifeln ist und es auch etwas träge findet wie ich am Anfang... mittlerweile fahr ich auf den Hometrails fast immer das Last, und gestern hat sogar ein ziemlich flotter Kollege gemeint, er braucht jetzt ein Frustbier...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bei Götz war ich schon öfter.
> 
> Leider können die garnichts gegen Rost innen machen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir deinen Plan B auch zu eigen gemacht und werde vor dem Pulvern mit Fertan arbeiten.
Vielleicht kannst du von deinen Erfahrungen dann mal berichten, bei mir wird es noch etwas dauern...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2017)

Sind eure Rahmen eigentlich schon so angefressen oder warum betreibt ihr den Aufwand?


----------



## hardtails (9. März 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Sind eure Rahmen eigentlich schon so angefressen oder warum betreibt ihr den Aufwand?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-stahl-hardtail.833388/page-85#post-14403379
der ist nicht ohne


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2017)

Das stimmt, der sieht schon nicht mehr schön aus. Vielleicht ein Rahmen von Sylt ;-)


----------



## BrotherMo (9. März 2017)

Irgendwie bin ich froh das ich nen schwarzen Rahmen habe. Bisher null Probleme mit Rost... Auch wenn der RAW schon geil aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-stahl-hardtail.833388/page-85#post-14403379
> der ist nicht ohne



Ich habe schon ganz am Anfang gesagt das es so kommen wird  
und dafür ordentlich Schelte erhalten...


----------



## hardtails (9. März 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ganz am Anfang gesagt das es so kommen wird
> und dafür ordentlich Schelte erhalten...



machst du eigentlich auch stahl raw
also rein farbe ab ohne das polieren


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> machst du eigentlich auch stahl raw
> also rein farbe ab ohne das polieren



jo... mein Beizer wandelt den Rost in seinem Beizbad auch um, (unter 50 euro ) der restliche Rost wird mit ausgespült, gleichzeitig kommt die alte Farbe ab und der Rahmen ist Jungfräulich blank.  
danach bekommt der Rahmen von mir eine Oberflächen Verdichtung,
(1 x kompl. grob bürsten 1 x kompl. fein bürsten.)
danach nebel ich den Rahmen *innen *mit dem Hohlraum Wachs ein, dafür geht max. ne halbe Spray Dose drauf, (geht ganz einfach)  
danach sprühe ich den kompl. Rahmen *aussen* mit  dem Hohlraum Wachs ein, nach ca. 10 Min. mit einem trocken Tuch den überschüssigen Wachs *aussen* wieder entfernen.

die Stahl RAW Optik sieht einfach Hammer aus... 
und wenn der Rahmen im laufe der Zeit doch etwas flug Rost ansetzt, einfach mit feiner Stahlwolle entfernen, und die Stelle neu nach wachsen. 

Stahl hält ewig


----------



## Addi86 (9. März 2017)

So endlich geschafft mein FF ist Fertig


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2017)

@Addi86 ist der Hinterreifen ein 2,3er oder 2,4er?
Ich habe den HR2 günstig bei BC gekauft, der sieht aber schlabbernd in der Ecke schon ordentlich schmal aus


----------



## Addi86 (9. März 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @Addi86 ist der Hinterreifen ein 2,3er oder 2,4er?
> Ich habe den HR2 günstig bei BC gekauft, der sieht aber schlabbernd in der Ecke schon ordentlich schmal aus


Ist ein 2,3er


----------



## BrotherMo (9. März 2017)

Gibt es den HR2 in 2,4 als 29?


----------



## Addi86 (9. März 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Gibt es den HR2 in 2,4 als 29?


Keine Ahnung  der 2,3 lag noch im Keller rum


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. März 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Gibt es den HR2 in 2,4 als 29?


Tatsache, scheinbar nicht. Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich finde per Google Suche jedenfalls nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (9. März 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Tatsache, scheinbar nicht. Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich finde per Google Suche jedenfalls nix


Hatte den ebenfalls mal gesucht und nichts gefunden.....


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2017)

Fertan is da.
Aber wo wende ich das an?
In der Duschwanne?





Wie entfette ich den Rahmen vorher? Mit Bremsenreiniger?


----------



## BrotherMo (10. März 2017)

villeicht wäre das angebot für die 350 Euro (all incl.) doch ok gewesen wenn du jetzt für 500 Euro schutzkleidung brauchst...

Anwendung in der Wohnung würde ich bei dem Aufdruck ausschließen......


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2017)

Aber wo dann?

Eigentlich doof, ich bräuchte ne eigene Werkstatt mit Abwasserfilter für das Zeug...

Das darf dann auch nicht in die Kanalisation, oder?


----------



## casir (10. März 2017)

kauf Dir doch im Baumarkt eine Plastikwanne für Mörtel etc...müsste doch passen!?


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2017)

Und wo leere ich das dann danach hin?

Auf der Flasche steht 24h bei 20° einwirken lassen,  bei 5-19° 48h lang...

Doch im Gästebad im Dachgeschoss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (10. März 2017)

Addi86 schrieb:


> So endlich geschafft mein FF ist Fertig



Sieht super aus... Glückwunsch zum FFWD. Viel Spass mit dem Gerät 

Vielleicht noch das Grüne Plastik Schutz-ding am Schaltwerk entfernen 

Und noch Orange/Gold Decals für die Felgen 
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/dt-swiss/products/dt-swiss-ex-471-style-decal-kit


----------



## imun (10. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und wo leere ich das dann danach hin?
> 
> Auf der Flasche steht 24h bei 20° einwirken lassen,  bei 5-19° 48h lang...
> 
> Doch im Gästebad im Dachgeschoss?


Alter 
Sowas ist frei verkäuflich?
Das kannste ja nirgends anwenden. Schutzbrille oder eher BikeGoogle sind ja Pflicht, dann auf alle Fälle Mundschutz und Handschuhe die Chemieresistent sind 
Brutal
Viel Erfolg


----------



## BrotherMo (10. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und wo leere ich das dann danach hin?
> 
> Auf der Flasche steht 24h bei 20° einwirken lassen,  bei 5-19° 48h lang...
> 
> Doch im Gästebad im Dachgeschoss?



ICH würde so Zeug unter keinen Umständen in der Wohnung verwenden.
Hast du ne Garage oder einen Gartenschuppen?
Lieber länger einwirken lassen.

Danach alles wieder in ne Flasche und ab zur Problemmüll-Sammelstelle......


----------



## Addi86 (10. März 2017)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Sieht super aus... Glückwunsch zum FFWD. Viel Spass mit dem Gerät
> 
> Vielleicht noch das Grüne Plastik Schutz-ding am Schaltwerk entfernen
> 
> ...


Peinlich hab ich wohl vor lauter Freude übersehen.
Die decals kommen komplett wegen wenn das Gutachten erstellt ist.


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> ICH würde so Zeug unter keinen Umständen in der Wohnung verwenden.
> Hast du ne Garage oder einen Gartenschuppen?
> Lieber länger einwirken lassen.
> 
> Danach alles wieder in ne Flasche und ab zur Problemmüll-Sammelstelle......


Unter 5° soll man es nicht anwenden...und nachts wirds unter 5°


----------



## schneller Emil (11. März 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jo... mein Beizer wandelt den Rost in seinem Beizbad auch um, (unter 50 euro ) der restliche Rost wird mit ausgespült, gleichzeitig kommt die alte Farbe ab und der Rahmen ist Jungfräulich blank.
> danach bekommt der Rahmen von mir eine Oberflächen Verdichtung,
> (1 x kompl. grob bürsten 1 x kompl. fein bürsten.)
> danach nebel ich den Rahmen *innen *mit dem Hohlraum Wachs ein, dafür geht max. ne halbe Spray Dose drauf, (geht ganz einfach)
> ...



Welchen beizer verwendest du?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2017)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Welchen beizer verwendest du?


den aus meiner Nachbarschaft 
 jetzt im Ernst: das ist mein Beizer...





er betreibt einen Metallveredelungs Betrieb, und macht hauptsächlich teure Autofelgen.
das selber beizen, würde ich niemanden empfehlen, damit gabs schon schlimmste Unfälle mit div. spät Schäden für den Körper.


----------



## weeesel (11. März 2017)




----------



## der-gute (11. März 2017)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Welchen beizer verwendest du?


Fertan


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2017)

So

Meine Entroster-Werkstatt:





Das Werkzeug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. März 2017)

Da passt doch niemals der Rahmen rein


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2017)

Zum Abtropfen, net zum einlegen.

Save the Planet.


----------



## hardtails (11. März 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Da passt doch niemals der Rahmen rein




klar
eisensäge nehmen und richtig portionieren


----------



## denkbrett (11. März 2017)

mit R1 Racing, SQLab und Blau, da ich Schwarz einfach nicht mehr sehen konnte. Wenn das mit dem Rost losgeht, braucht es wohl die Spezialbehandlung von Khujand .... und XL war im jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung für mich. mit 1.90m lange Beine + Arme


----------



## rfgs (13. März 2017)

Vorab: bin so froh das V2 mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen  !
Ich hab genau Das was ich mir erträumt habe, das Gerät geht vorwärts !
Frage an die Nutzer des originalen canecreek Steuersatzes :
Hab jetzt nach intensiver Nutzung des Rades im Unterholz zweimalig bemerkt dass sich der Steuersatz lockert(war schon etwas sehr deutlich)?
Hatte beim Zusammenbau des Hobels bemerkt dass das obere Lager quasi nur durch die Phase im Steuerrohr zentriert wird. Scheint mir technisch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein.
Kommt es bei euch auch,nach heftigeren Rumpeleinsätzen, häufiger zu einem größerem Spiel ?

Gruß


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2017)

Dass das obere Lager nur durch die Fase zentriert wird, ist völlig ausreichend. Ich schätze, dass Deine Kralle im Steuerrohr nicht fest genug hält. Ich habe da einen Expander und hatte dasselbe Problem, bis ich den Expander eben etwas mehr anzog. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Addi86 (13. März 2017)

rfgs schrieb:


> Vorab: bin so froh das V2 mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen  !
> Ich hab genau Das was ich mir erträumt habe, das Gerät geht vorwärts !
> Frage an die Nutzer des originalen canecreek Steuersatzes :
> 
> ...



Also bei meine Hat sich bis jetzt noch nix gelockert. Hab schrauben Sicherung dran.


----------



## Felger (13. März 2017)

an sich sollte der Vorbau das alles Klemmen - die Kralle ist nur zum Einstellen, bevor der Vorbau geklemmt wird


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> an sich sollte der Vorbau das alles Klemmen - die Kralle ist nur zum Einstellen, bevor der Vorbau geklemmt wird



Recht hast Du. Wenn ich nachgedacht hätte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (13. März 2017)

hasardeur,besten Dank 

werde mal weiter beobachten, ich habe die Befürchtung das die Fase im Steuerrohr evtl nicht lagegenau gedreht ist. So etwas ist mir bisher noch nie passiert.


----------



## der-gute (13. März 2017)

Das Last diesen bescheuerten BMX Standard nutzt, werden 99 von 100 nie verstehen...

warum immer irgend ein eigener quatsch, wenn es auch einfach gehen könnte?


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2017)

So.
Update Rahmenveredelung:

War jetzt beim örtlichen Restaurator und Lackierer. Der hat einen mit Tauchbad. Danach wird der Rahmen gleich grundiert und kommt zum Lackierer zurück. Der macht dann RAL1026 drauf. Was ne geile Neonfarbe auf der Farbkarte 

Wird aber irgendwas zwischen 200 und 300 € kosten.
Dafür verspreche ich mir aber auch ein perfektes Endprodukt...


----------



## imun (14. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> So.
> Update Rahmenveredelung:
> 
> War jetzt beim örtlichen Restaurator und Lackierer. Der hat einen mit Tauchbad. Danach wird der Rahmen gleich grundiert und kommt zum Lackierer zurück. Der macht dann RAL1026 drauf. Was ne geile Neonfarbe auf der Farbkarte
> ...


Und es war ja nicht mal dein Rahmen, oder?


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2017)

Es wird nicht mal mein Rahmen...


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2017)

Update:

Der örtliche Lackierer is ein Idiot.
Wollte eigentlich nur die Entrostung/Entlackung im Bad haben.
Das hat er aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht getan...dafür hat er ihn nur abgestrahlt.
Wollte eigentlich 60€ dafür...hatte mich aber schon am Telefon beschwert, das man doch nix macht, das nicht beauftragt hat...
Heute abgeholt, nix bezahlt. Ok.

Jetzt ist der Rahmen bei Götz in Fellbach und bekommt von Profis ein neues Kleid.
150€

Fertan geht zurück, da hab ich Angst vor!

PS: woher bekomme ich einen Stickersatz fürs FFWD? Finde keinen mehr daheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> PS: woher bekomme ich einen Stickersatz fürs FFWD? Finde keinen mehr daheim..



Was brauchst Du? Farbe? Ein paar Last-Schriftzüge sollte ich noch haben, das L auch. Muss nur mal nachsehen. Ansonsten hat Last sicher alles in Mengen.


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2017)

Ich frag mich auch, wo meine Ersatztsticker sind...


----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2017)

rfgs schrieb:


> Frage an die Nutzer des originalen canecreek Steuersatzes :
> Hab jetzt nach intensiver Nutzung des Rades im Unterholz zweimalig bemerkt dass sich der Steuersatz lockert(war schon etwas sehr deutlich)?
> Hatte beim Zusammenbau des Hobels bemerkt dass das obere Lager quasi nur durch die Phase im Steuerrohr zentriert wird. Scheint mir technisch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein.
> Kommt es bei euch auch,nach heftigeren Rumpeleinsätzen, häufiger zu einem größerem Spiel ?



Interessant, genau dem gleichen Phänomen jage ich auch gerade hinterher. Bei mir ist es allerdings ein FFWD V1. Der Steuersatz lockert sich immer wieder, bisher noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden, werd mir morgen mal die Steuersatzlager anschauen.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. März 2017)

Wenn es ein 40er Cane Creek Steuersatz ist, könnte man ja mal eine IS42 (41,8mm) Ersatzlager testen.
Gibt es allerdings nur paarweise, was ich bisher gesehen habe.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=117031
(IS41 und IS42 Oberteil sind identisch, bis auf das Lager selbst)

Hab in meinen V1 Rahmen das IS42 verbaut und bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## momir (19. März 2017)

Hallo,
besteht bei jemand Interesse an einen Laufradsatz tausch?
Würde meinen Neuwertigen Laufradsatz 29er bestehend ausT Swiss 350 Naben, DT Swiss E512 Felgen und Sapim 2,0/1,75 mm Speichen mit Alunippeln gegen einen Laufradsatz in 650b+ tauschen. Für das Last FFW.
Bei Interesse dann PM.


----------



## BrotherMo (19. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Der örtliche Lackierer is ein Idiot.
> Wollte eigentlich nur die Entrostung/Entlackung im Bad haben.
> ...



Hast du die Sticker gefunden inzwischen oder muss ich im Keller suchen.
Bin mir sicher das ich einen Stickersatz bekommen habe und nie geklebt hab.

Eventuell finde ich auch noch ein Headbadge... Interesse wenn ich fündig werden würde?


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2017)

ich hab ein paar Last Sticker gefunden,
die sind aber eher Merchandise.

Waren Rahmenkleber extra dabei?

PS: könntest die Kleber ja direkt am Abend aufs Bike kleben


----------



## BrotherMo (19. März 2017)

Das war doch der Termin im April, oder?

Bei mir waren keine Aufkleber am Rahmen... daher ging ich davon aus das die Sticker die ich in irgendeine Kiste gelegt habe für den Rahmen waren....


----------



## hardtails (19. März 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die Stahl RAW Optik sieht einfach Hammer aus...
> und wenn der Rahmen im laufe der Zeit doch etwas flug Rost ansetzt, einfach mit feiner Stahlwolle entfernen, und die Stelle neu nach wachsen.
> 
> Stahl hält ewig




Hast du mal nen Bild?
Habe vorhin mein Eisenschwein sauber gemacht und war überrascht über die Kampfspuren.....


----------



## BrotherMo (19. März 2017)

@der-gute 

Hab das Zeug gefunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Bild?
> Habe vorhin mein Eisenschwein sauber gemacht und war überrascht über die Kampfspuren.....



So in etwa... --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2093128?in=set

der GT Rahmen war aber da auf dem Bild noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Das war doch der Termin im April, oder?
> 
> Bei mir waren keine Aufkleber am Rahmen... daher ging ich davon aus das die Sticker die ich in irgendeine Kiste gelegt habe für den Rahmen waren....



Anfang Mai..bin ja leider net da.

Anhang anzeigen 586219

Die darfst dann einfach direkt anbringen...oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2017)

ich habe auch noch einen Satz orig. Rahmenaufkl. abzugeben


----------



## weeesel (21. März 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Hast du die Sticker gefunden inzwischen oder muss ich im Keller suchen.
> Bin mir sicher das ich einen Stickersatz bekommen habe und nie geklebt hab.
> 
> Eventuell finde ich auch noch ein Headbadge... Interesse wenn ich fündig werden würde?



wenn du den metal-headbadge hast, wäre ich sehr interessiert!


----------



## BrotherMo (21. März 2017)

weeesel schrieb:


> wenn du den metal-headbadge hast, wäre ich sehr interessiert!


Ich werde mich mal auf die Suche machen.... Eines ist am Rad und eines muss eigentlich noch irgendwo in einer Kiste sein.... Es lebe die Ordnung...


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2017)

rfgs schrieb:


> hasardeur,besten Dank
> 
> werde mal weiter beobachten, ich habe die Befürchtung das die Fase im Steuerrohr evtl nicht lagegenau gedreht ist. So etwas ist mir bisher noch nie passiert.



Hab das ganze zuletzt mal genauer beobachtet: in meinem Fall wandert im Laufe des Fahrens die Kralle im Gabelschaft immer etwas hoch  das hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht. Was mich daran wundert, wie das überhaupt so geht - wie schon von anderen erwähnt, klemmt nach der Einstellung doch eigentlich der Vorbau das ganze. 
Werde mir zunächst eine neue Kralle besorgen und  mit der versuchen.


----------



## HTWolfi (26. März 2017)

Dass es die Kralle nach oben zieht, dürfte eher eine Folgeerscheinung durch das sich ergebende Spiel sein. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, hat die Kralle bei richtig geklemmten Vorbau keine haltende Funktion mehr.

Eventuell sind die Lagersitze nicht parallel. Vielleicht kannst du das mal prüfen, Gabel muss ja eh raus wegen der Kralle.
Zwei längere Profilleisten (Wasserwaagen) mit einer Schraubzwinge (vorsichtig) am Steuerrohr (oben mit eingelegtem IS Lager) fixieren und jeweils Längs- und Querrichtung vermessen.

Ich hatte auch schon mal einen Vorbau der nicht sauber verarbeitet war …



Schlecht klemmende Vorbau-/Gabelschaftkombination wäre eine weitere mögliche Ursache. Allerdings hätte es dir dann vermutlich schon längst einmal den Lenker unabsichtlich seitlich verdreht …


----------



## rfgs (26. März 2017)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wie das überhaupt so geht - wie schon von anderen erwähnt, klemmt nach der Einstellung doch eigentlich der Vorbau das ganze.


ja da hast du schon recht,evtl sitzt dein Vorbau zwar fest und geklemmt auf dem Gabelschaftsrohr aber er wandert mit der Zeit des Gerüttels minimal nach oben, er hat dann also null Gegendruck durch Aheadkappe(die natürlich keine Funktion,ausser der des Lagerspieleinstellens einnehmen soll/darf).
Wie der HTWolfi auch vermutet 


HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schlecht klemmende Vorbau-/Gabelschaftkombination wäre eine weitere mögliche Ursache.


Da reichen ein paar Zehntelmillimeter und dein Steuersatz hat Spiel. Das es spürbar ist liegt wohl an dieser Fasenkonstruktion am oberen Lager. Das ist technisch anscheinend n NULL Toleranz Thema .

Ich bin seit meinem Post nicht mehr zum Fahren gekommen,also kein weiterer Vorfall,hab aber festgestellt dass mein hübscher Easton Fräsvorbau inkl Pike Gabelschaft klemmenvon arschglatt auf arschglatt ist 

ich werde berichten


----------



## weeesel (29. März 2017)

Erst grössere Tour im Wallis (https://www.strava.com/activities/912500377/shareable_images/map_based?hl=de-DE&v=1490613685):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-Faraday (29. März 2017)

Krasse Tour 

Aus der Sattelhöhe schließe ich, dass du auch relativ lange beine hast. Bist du mit der 170er reverb zu frieden oder mangelt es an Alternativen?
Ich habe ne Schrittlänge von 93 cm und schlage mich zur Zeit mit einer 125er reverb rum. Bin vorher eine Woche mit einer festen Stütze gefahren, die zwar von der Gesamtlänge 3 cm zu kurz war, sich jedoch entsprechend tief stellen ließ. Ich überlege jetzt ob ich auf eine 170er reverb wechseln soll oder bei der 125er bleibe und den Schnellspanner bemühen muss.


----------



## Grins3katze (29. März 2017)

Michael-Faraday schrieb:


> Krasse Tour
> 
> Aus der Sattelhöhe schließe ich, dass du auch relativ lange beine hast. Bist du mit der 170er reverb zu frieden oder mangelt es an Alternativen?



ich hab 2  Reverb 170 gekauft, eine hab ich schon zurück gegeben... unter 8 Grad kann man die Stütze nicht/kaum benutzen... bei -5 kannst Komplet knicken...

Alternative in den 170+mm sind leider schwierig... meine Lieblingstütze bleibt die Moveloc 200... leider ist kein Stealth Stütze....


----------



## weeesel (29. März 2017)

Michael-Faraday schrieb:


> Krasse Tour
> 
> Aus der Sattelhöhe schließe ich, dass du auch relativ lange beine hast. Bist du mit der 170er reverb zu frieden oder mangelt es an Alternativen?
> Ich habe ne Schrittlänge von 93 cm und schlage mich zur Zeit mit einer 125er reverb rum. Bin vorher eine Woche mit einer festen Stütze gefahren, die zwar von der Gesamtlänge 3 cm zu kurz war, sich jedoch entsprechend tief stellen ließ. Ich überlege jetzt ob ich auf eine 170er reverb wechseln soll oder bei der 125er bleibe und den Schnellspanner bemühen muss.



bis jetzt passt die 170er reverb gut - war aber nicht wirklich kalt seit ich das ffwd v2 hab - macht richtig laune B)


----------



## MalcolmX (30. März 2017)

weeesel schrieb:


> bis jetzt passt die 170er reverb gut - war aber nicht wirklich kalt seit ich das ffwd v2 hab - macht richtig laune B)


Meine hat leider seit kurzem SAG  nervt. Werd wohl auf eine 160mm Revive oder so wechseln...


----------



## momir (31. März 2017)

Grüße aus den Schwarzwald..... (sorry Handypic)


----------



## Michael-Faraday (3. April 2017)

Ich überlege gerade welche Reifen ich montieren soll. Da ich eine Reifenkombi für alle Jahreszeiten suche hatte ich an Highroller II 2,3 Vorne und Ardent 2,4 hinten gedacht. Auf den Bildern hier ist ja der Abstand zum Sitzrohr relativ knapp, hat man da noch genug Reserven für eine Schlammfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2017)

Der Radstand ist verstellbar.

Gibt auch bessere Allround-Kombis, als HRII/Ardent.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. April 2017)

Fahre den Ardent seit einem Jahr am HR und komme damit gut zurecht. Er baut schön hoch was ich persönlich am Hardtail echt gut finde. Mann muss das HR aber wirklich ganz nach hinten schieben. Probleme hatte ich mit Schlamm aber noch nicht. Es gibt Reifen mit mehr grip aber dafür rollt er auch recht ordentlich.


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2017)

Achtung, Reifenfrage! 

Im Sommer magich meine Kombi Butcher/Slaughter. Jetzt habe ich mir ein B+ HR bauen lassen, habe aber 0,0 Erfahrungen mit +Reifen. Wenn ich bei Specialized bleiben will, böte sich der Purgatory in 3.0 an, da deutlich ausgeprägtere Seitenstollen, als der Ground Control. Beide gibt es in Control- und Grid-Karkasse. Ich fahre in 29" nur Grid, genügt bei B+ Control (ohne Procore)?
Passt ein 3.0er Specalized Reifen gut in den Hinterbau?
Genügt der Ground Control, oder doch besser Purgatory? Was wäre eine gute Alternative, sofern der beide nix taugen? Mir geht Gripp und Durchschlagschutz vor Gewicht.


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dass es die Kralle nach oben zieht, dürfte eher eine Folgeerscheinung durch das sich ergebende Spiel sein. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, hat die Kralle bei richtig geklemmten Vorbau keine haltende Funktion mehr.



Das ist evtl. auch für @rfgs interessant: dass von Dir (HTWolfi) angegebene Set mit Ersatzlagern habe ich mir letztens bestellt und das eine Lager eingebaut. Damit bin ich jetzt etwa 150km gefahren - und Ruhe ist! Kein Lockern mehr, keine Kralle, die sich selbstständig macht, passt! Werde das ganze natürlich weiterhin beobachten, aber nachdem sich sonst selbst nach zwei-drei kurzen Touren Spiel eingestellt hat, bin ich guter Dinge. Danke für den Tipp!

Dafür musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass die Sattelstütze im Laufe der Zeit im Sitzrohr nach unten wandert  habe die Stütze mit der Sattelklemme jetzt etwas fester angezogen, was ich eigentlich nur ungern mache, da es eine Vario-Stütze (Command Post) ist....ist somit aber etwas besser. Ansonsten werd ich mal Montagepaste probieren.


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2017)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Dafür musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass die Sattelstütze im Laufe der Zeit im Sitzrohr nach unten wandert  habe die Stütze mit der Sattelklemme jetzt etwas fester angezogen, was ich eigentlich nur ungern mache, da es eine Vario-Stütze (Command Post) ist....ist somit aber etwas besser. Ansonsten werd ich mal Montagepaste probieren.



Hast Du einen Rahmen der ersten oder zweiten Generation? Bei der V1 war das "normal" und mit Bierdosen-Shim zu lösen. Bei der V2 sollte das Sitzrohr eigentlich maßhaltig sein. Im Zweifel mal ausmessen. Bei der V1 war es meist bei 31,8 mm.


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Rahmen der ersten oder zweiten Generation? Bei der V1 war das "normal" und mit Bierdosen-Shim zu lösen. Bei der V2 sollte das Sitzrohr eigentlich maßhaltig sein. Im Zweifel mal ausmessen. Bei der V1 war es meist bei 31,8 mm.



Es ist ein V1-Rahmen. Hatte mich noch dunkel erinnert, dass ich hier mal was in der Art mitbekommen habe. Danke für den Tipp! Dann werd ich mir wohl mal ein gutes altes Paderborner in der Dose kaufen  *würg*


----------



## schlonser (6. April 2017)

Moin, bei mir steht auch der Wechsel auf B+ am HR an, Dank nochmal an @wurstzipfel für sein Hinterrad!
Er hatte auch noch seinen Reifen draufgelegt, Bridger 3.0 der mir aber ein büschen schwer is.

Soll im Endeffekt mein Sommerreifen werden, für Winter und Modder hab ich noch das 29er HR mit entsprechender Bereifung.
Ich schwanke also zwischen einem Chronicle 3.0 und einem Rekon 2.8. (muss Maxxis sein, kann es nicht ausstehen wenn am Reifen verschiedene Logos prangen)
Meinungen? Erfahrungen? Eigentlich sollte es 3.0 werden, beim 2.8er fürchte ich zu wenig Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen DHF 29x2.5, und dann hätte ich mir die Aktion sparen können...


----------



## freetourer (6. April 2017)

schlonser schrieb:


> Moin, bei mir steht auch der Wechsel auf B+ am HR an, Dank nochmal an @wurstzipfel für sein Hinterrad!
> Er hatte auch noch seinen Reifen draufgelegt, Bridger 3.0 der mir aber ein büschen schwer is.
> 
> Soll im Endeffekt mein Sommerreifen werden, für Winter und Modder hab ich noch das 29er HR mit entsprechender Bereifung.
> ...



Trailblazer 2,8

Ich hätte noch einen abzugeben - siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2017)

als ob der Trailblazer in 2.8

a) ein echter Plusreifen is
und
b) dem Charakter des FFW gerecht wird.

das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Tourenreifen für leichtes Gelände

Das Maxxis keinen 27.5x3.0 fürs Gelände im Programm hat,
finde ich extrem unschön. ein Minion DHF/DHR II in 3.0 für hinten wäre ein Traum.
Warum gibt es den nur für 29+...


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das Maxxis keinen 27.5x3.0 fürs Gelände im Programm hat,
> finde ich extrem unschön. ein Minion DHF/DHR II in 3.0 für hinten wäre ein Traum.
> Warum gibt es den nur für 29+...



Dann vielleicht doch Specialized Purgatory? Gibt es in 3.0 und sogar als Grid, also verstärkter Karkasse. Ich habe jetzt mal Purgatory und Ground Control gekauft, allerdings in Control Karkasse. Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (7. April 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> als ob der Trailblazer in 2.8
> 
> a) ein echter Plusreifen is
> und
> ...



In der Tat, dann doch eher den Ranger von WTB, fahre ich selbst am anderen Bike.
Fällt aber trotzdem raus, falsches Logo, und meinen 29x2.5 Minion vorne geb ich nich mehr her!

http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-539-135-high-roller-ii-plus

Guckst du, sollte doch ein adäquater Ersatz für nen DHR II in 3.0 sein.


Aber der is noch in der Pipeline für EU, keine Ahnung wie lange ich da warten muss.
2.8 aber eher nicht, hab ich das so richtig verstanden von der hinten breit bereiften Fahrerschaft?


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2017)

Der HR II in 3.0 wäre schon geil,
bergauf aber ein echter Klops.
Zum shutteln bestimmt perfekt.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2017)

Für was die 3.0er Minions für vorne und hinten gut sind, davon will ich jetzt sicherheitshalber garnet anfangen 

G.


----------



## schlonser (7. April 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Der HR II in 3.0 wäre schon geil,
> bergauf aber ein echter Klops.
> Zum shutteln bestimmt perfekt.



Eben, deswegen der Chronicle, mit Tubeless hoffe ich den besten Kompromiss aus "Plush" und Gewicht zu bekommen.
Meine Kumpels stehen halt alle auf solche kilometerreichen Touren, da will ichs nicht übertreiben. Für den Winter und Moder hab ich noch das 2. LR oder den Bridger in 3.0


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für was die 3.0er Minions für vorne und hinten gut sind, davon will ich jetzt sicherheitshalber garnet anfangen
> 
> G.



Welche 3.0er Minions? In 27.5 gibts die nicht. Und darum gehts hier doch...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Welche 3.0er Minions? In 27.5 gibts die nicht. Und darum gehts hier doch...



Echt, gibts jetzt doch nur die HighRoller?
Der Minion ist ja netmal mehr in 2.8 aufgeführt 

G.


----------



## BrotherMo (10. April 2017)

Mein FFWD knarzt ..... 

Und ich bin anscheinend zu doof die Ursache zu finden... 

Was bisher geschah: Kasette ist fest, Lager auch, HR war draußen und sauber gemacht und gefettet..

Hab bevor das Knarzen anfing neue Pedale montiert.... Auch nochmal alles gesäubert und gefettet...
Muss eigentlich vom Antrieb kommen da es beim treten knarzt. Auch im stehen....

Was hab ich vergessen????


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2017)

Pedale, Innenlager, Kettenblatt...in der Reihenfolge


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2017)

Neues vom gelben Rahmen...

Wollte ihn heute abholen,
aber leider war die Beschichtung so schlecht,
das sie es nochmal machen müssen...
Bis Mittwoch sei er fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (10. April 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Pedale, Innenlager, Kettenblatt...in der Reihenfolge



Innenlager war fest.... Also nochmal Pedale.... Nach dem Wechsel hat es angefangen.... könnte also schon sein...
Kettenblatt hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm... Danke...


----------



## BrotherMo (10. April 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Neues vom gelben Rahmen...
> 
> Wollte ihn heute abholen,
> aber leider war die Beschichtung so schlecht,
> ...



 So ein Ärger....


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (11. April 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Echt, gibts jetzt doch nur die HighRoller?
> Der Minion ist ja netmal mehr in 2.8 aufgeführt
> 
> G.


 Wie meinen?
Vorne: https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...ra-TR-EXO-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p52768/
Hinten:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...Ready-EXO-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p52764/


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2017)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> Vorne: https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...ra-TR-EXO-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p52768/
> Hinten:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...Ready-EXO-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2017-p52764/



Ersteres ist der HighRoller und sämtliche Vorderreifen sind auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mehr lieferbar. Und hinten auch nur noch der Dual.
Meinen tu ich aber, das der Minion in 2.8 auch auf der Maxxis Homepage nicht mehr geführt ist. Nur noch der HighRoller.

G.


----------



## rfgs (13. April 2017)

Was zur Info:
Hab meine Schraube HR abgerissen. So wie die Rissstelle aussieht war das evtl ein Materialfehler. Da werde ich beizeiten nach höherwertigem Ersatz im Netz bei nem Schraubendantler suchen.
Weil es mit Ersatz schnell gehen musste und ich auch die Schaltaugenseite nicht als Reserve hatte, wurde laut Shoperläuterungen passend für FF V1/V2 bestellt.
Zu meiner Überraschung kam das Set aus Slidern und Schraube mit einem Slider für die Bremsenseite ohne die Nase welche formschlüssig im Ausfallende liegt und ohne !!!!! Gewindestift und Rändelmutter. Das ist ätzend  
Also wer da wirklich gleichwertigen Ersatz benötigt,sollte das vorher mal abklären !

sers


----------



## BrotherMo (13. April 2017)

Hä? Bei dem"Slider für die Bremsseite ist doch der Gewindestift fest verbaut?

Im Shop gibt es bei Spare Parts für das FFWD doch nur die Achse & Schaltaugenseite??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (13. April 2017)

Bei der originalausrüstung vom V2 war das bei mir so wie du sagst, aber eben bei dem nachbestelltem Set nur ein schwarzer Aluslider ohne diese Nase und Gewindestift. Ich dachte halt man bekommt das Set so wie original verbaut auch als Ersatzteil.
siehe Schraubenkopfseite





was ist jetzt wenn das Teil bremsenseitig aus irgendeinem Grund den Geist aufgibt ? Dann steht man nur mit " Aluunterlegscheibe" da?


----------



## BrotherMo (13. April 2017)

Also das Ersatzteil-Set sollte doch das sein was auf dem Bild gezeigt wird, oder?

Wenn ich die Bremsseite (Slider mit Gewinde) brauchen würde (eigentlich sollte das ja nicht kaputt gehen - daher eventuell nicht als Sparepart  auf HP).) würde ich mich direkt an Last wenden....


----------



## rfgs (13. April 2017)

BrotherMo passt schon , ich hatte das bei Bestellung schon so wie du erkannt, dachte aber das ist ein nicht aktuelles Bildchen/Fehler.
Deshalb war ich etwas überrascht und auch der Hinweis von mir im Eingangspost " besser nachfragen " vor Bestellung.


----------



## midige (23. April 2017)

https://www.enduro-one.com/

Fährt ein Fast Forwarder in Frammersbach am 6./7. Mai?

Kann Support bieten, Bratwurst/ Bier (auch vegetarisch oder bleifrei ), Luftpumpe usw.
Zumindest Grundkenntnisse der Strecke sind vorhanden, Einzelheiten weiß ich aber nicht.

Wohne am Hang gegenüber, kann/darf nicht fahren wg. Metallentfernung aus dem Sprunggelenk.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2017)

Habe jetzt mal B+ am HR getestet. Werde ich wohl behalten. Rollt wider Erwarten gut, vor allem unter Berücksichtigung des Mehrgewichts gegenüber 29" (EX471 + DT 350 + DT Comp). Mit dem Druck muss ich noch spielen (bisher 0,65 bis 1,2 bar), um die richtige Balance zwischen Flummy und dämpfend auf der einen und durchschlagfest und Burping auf der anderen Seite zu "ermitteln". Gripp ist selbst mit einem Specialized Ground Control schon klasse. Habe noch einen Purgatory (beide 3.0), den ich noch probieren muss. Die Karkasse scheint auch in Control-Version stabiler als bei Schwalbe zu sein, so dass ich zunächst auf Procore verzichte.


----------



## bergbieber (24. April 2017)

Ich fahr momentan nen WTB Bridger 3.0 mit 1,2 Bar mit Huck Norris drin.
Bis jetzt eigentlich unauffällig. Wobei ich nicht mit 0,65 bar fahren möchte - da hätte ich doch zuviel Angst...


----------



## Felger (24. April 2017)

mit Recon+ auf 30mm Innenweite mit Procore habe ich unter 1,0 im Schnitte in der Lauffläche. Da bräuchte ich anscheinen eine Reifen mit Einlage, der den Schraubstock zwischen Stein und Procore aushält

Ansonsten super mit B+ hinten!


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2017)

1,2 bar war mir deutlich zu sehr Flummy. War selbst erstaunt, als ich gemessen hatte. Auf dem Trail hatte ich nur nach Gefühl immer weiter reduziert. Ich habe eine 40 mm Felge, da ging 0,65 bar erstaunlich gut, was wohl einerseits an den steileren Flanken, aber möglicherweise auch an der relativ stabilen Specialized-Karkasse liegt.

Wer noch ein günstiges und vom Gewicht veträgliches HR sucht, meins ist so aufgebaut:

Felge: Black Jack Ready 40 (709 g)
Nabe: Koozer XM470 mit xD Zahnscheibenfreilauf (302 g)
Speichen: DT Champion (32)
Nippel: Alu

Systemgewicht muss ich mal messen, hatte ich vergessen. Die Felge ist nur etwa 100g schwerer, als eine XM 551, Die Nabe wiegt so viel wie eine DT 350 und hat eine ähnliche Qualität.

Preis inkl. Aufbau: 190€


----------



## bergbieber (24. April 2017)

Naja meine Erste Ausfahrt mit +Reifen und 0,8 Bar hat mit ner Delle in der Felge und nem Platten Reifen geendet (tubeless)...
Egal - Finale hab ich mit den 1,0-1,2 bar ohne Pannen überlebt - also alles gut 

Mein Rad wiegt mit Plus-Reifen vorne und hinten und Huck-Norris hinten 14,3kg...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2017)

Wartburg Enduro Masters Platz 22/34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Mai 2017)

So, das von mir gebaute FFWD in L wurde nun dem neuen Besitzer übergeben.





Das passende RR hat er schon



 






Farbe kommt net wie in Natura rüber
knallt echt 

Es gib einen neuen, bald zufriedenern FFWD-Besitzer


----------



## Schreiner (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo FFWD Fahrer, ich bin der neue glückliche Besitzer des gelben knallers da oben.

Momentan noch verletzt, aber Heute die ersten 30min auf der Rolle mit dem FFWD, Sitzposition passt schonmal 

Farbe ist genial, ich mags ja eher dezent.

Danke ALEX, Du hast nen Knall.


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Mai 2017)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hallo FFWD Fahrer, ich bin der neue glückliche Besitzer des gelben knallers da oben.
> 
> Momentan noch verletzt, aber Heute die ersten 30min auf der Rolle mit dem FFWD, Sitzposition passt schonmal
> 
> ...



Als ob das was neues wäre das ihr nen Knall habt....


----------



## der-gute (8. Mai 2017)

Braaaaaaaaap


----------



## static (8. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## korbi42 (8. Mai 2017)

Ich will meinen Rahmen wieder zurück!!!
Schaut gut aus!


----------



## ONE78 (8. Mai 2017)

Ick finds auch ziemlich schick! Welcher Farbton ist das?


----------



## der-gute (8. Mai 2017)

RAL1026 leuchtgelb


----------



## freetourer (8. Mai 2017)

Knallt ziemlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (9. Mai 2017)

korbi42 schrieb:


> Ich will meinen Rahmen wieder zurück!!!
> Schaut gut aus!



So geht's mir mit meinem Banshee Rune,  der war auch gelb und passte perfekt rein in den Fuhrpark. 
Werde deinen Rahmen artgerecht halten und sobald die Knochen zusammen gewachsen sind ordentlich hernehmen


----------



## Zaj (12. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand inzwischen passende 3-fache Kabelhalter gefunden?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Kabelfuehr...Zughalter-halter-Rahmen-fahrrad-/122242618807

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kabelfuehrun...Zughalter-halter-Rahmen-fahrrad-/122214097230


----------



## Zaj (12. Mai 2017)

Danke. Sind aber beide sehr komische Teile ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2017)

Suchst Du nach einer Lösung oder dem Gewinner eines Designpreises? Es gibt auch Zugführungen von Jagwire, die an bestehende Züge geclippt werden.

Du kannst auch einfach selbst die drei Schlüsselbegriffe "Zugführung" "3" und Fahrrad" (wahlweise "Bike") bei Google eingeben und dann auf "Bilder" gehen.


----------



## hardtails (12. Mai 2017)

schonmal hier verlinkt
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-kabelfuhrungs-set-/rp-prod104665
fahr ich am p7 auch

alternativ die
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kabelfuehrung-doppelt-5-stueck-491803/wg_id-475
und die 1fach variante auf die andere seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (12. Mai 2017)

Falls jemand noch einen (Zweit) Laufradsatz fürs Fast Forward braucht - bitte PN an mich! 
WTB Kom i25 Felgen, El Guapo Naben (72 POE), mit 135/9mm HR Nabe, entsprechend zentriert, einmal gefahren, zum schmalen Taler. 
Hatte den LRS nicht mit dem Rahmen mitverkauft, würde ihn gerne abgeben. 
Danke fürs (leichte OT) lesen!


----------



## Sagi (14. Mai 2017)

Bräuchte ein Ersatzlager für den Cane Creek 40 unten, weiss jemand den Aussendurchmesser bzw. welches da zu bestellen ist ?


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2017)

Schonmal selbst gesuch?

Das sagt BC:

Ersatzlager für Cane Creek Steuersätze.

Technische Daten:
Außendurchmesser: 38 / 41 / 41,8 / 47 / 49 / 52 mm
Lagerung: Industrie - Schrägkugellager, gedichtet; schwarz oxidiert
Kompatibilität: Steuersätze 40er Serie, S2, S3, AngleSet™ ZS/IS

Modellindex:
38 mm:
- Kompatibilität: Cane Creek 40er Serie
- Herstellernummer: BAA0004K

*41 mm:
- Kompatibilität: Cane Creek 40er Serie, AngleSet™, ZS49/ZS44
- Herstellernummer: .HSS20130K*

41,8 mm:
- Kompatibilität: Cane Creek 40er Serie
- Herstellernummer: BAA0174K

47 mm:
- Kompatibilität: Cane Creek 40er Serie
- Herstellernummer: BAA0696K

49 mm:
- Kompatibilität: Cane Creek 40er Serie, AngleSet™
- Winkel: 36° x 45°
- Herstellernummer: .HD1446K

52 mm:
- Kompatibilität: Cane Creek 40er Serie, AngleSet™ 
- Herstellernummer: BAA0006K

52 mm - IS52:
- Kompatibilität: Cane Creek 40er Serie für Integriert (IS), Campy
- Winkel: 45° x 45°
- Herstellernummer: BAA0695K

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Ersatzlager-fuer-40er-Serie-p36187/


Ansonsten mein Tip:
Lager ausbauen, eingelaserte Bezeichnung ablesen, googlen.


----------



## midige (17. Mai 2017)

Seit Oktober hat sich was getan:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/las...l-geht-in-serie.771278/page-143#post-14088587

Bikeyoke Revive

Plus Hinterrad aus XT- Nabe 756, Speichen DT Revolution, 50 mm Felge von CNC-Bike und Veetireco Trax Fatty 27,5 x 2,8

und einige Kleinigkeiten

Probefahrt mit dem neu gebauten Hinterrad morgen früh zur Arbeit.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2017)

Ich stell mir ja nen fetten Plusreifen auf der Strasse sehr unschön vor...fahre am Plastebike hinten Race King 2.2 und die gehen auf Asphalt unter 2.5 bar nicht wirklich...wippt sonst wie die Sau!


----------



## midige (17. Mai 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich stell mir ja nen fetten Plusreifen auf der Strasse sehr unschön vor



Arbeitsweg enthält etwa anderthalb Stages vom Enduro1 in Frammersbach


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Mai 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Arbeitsweg enthält etwa anderthalb Stages vom Enduro1 in Frammersbach


Na wenns Stage 1, 2 oder 5 sind, würde ich eher das Treckingrad bevorzugen ;-)


----------



## chorge (18. Mai 2017)

Schreiner schrieb:


> So geht's mir mit meinem Banshee Rune,  der war auch gelb und passte perfekt rein in den Fuhrpark.
> Werde deinen Rahmen artgerecht halten und sobald die Knochen zusammen gewachsen sind ordentlich hernehmen


Willkommen im Club! Ein FF hab ich zwar nicht, aber das mit den Knochen...


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2017)

So, nun ist es soweit. Ich verkaufe meinen FFWD Rahmen (XL, transparent red). Außerdem habe ich noch zwei passende Hinterräder, einmal 29" EX471 + DT 350 und einmal 27,5" in 40 mm innerer Maulweite mit Koozer XM470 (Ratchet) und BlackJack 40 Felge (32 Speichen). Beide Laufräder mit xD Freilauf. Zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei B+ Reifen in 3,0" von Specialized (Ground Control + Purgatory), beide ins super Zustand.

Die Artikel stelle ich die Tage in den Bikemarkt. Wer jetzt schon etwas davon will, bitte PN.


----------



## BrotherMo (21. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> So, nun ist es soweit. Ich verkaufe meinen FFWD Rahmen (XL, transparent red). Außerdem habe ich noch zwei passende Hinterräder, einmal 29" EX471 + DT 350 und einmal 27,5" in 40 mm innerer Maulweite mit Koozer XM470 (Ratchet) und BlackJack 40 Felge (32 Speichen). Beide Laufräder mit xD Freilauf. Zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei B+ Reifen in 3,0" von Specialized (Ground Control + Purgatory), beide ins super Zustand.
> 
> Die Artikel stelle ich die Tage in den Bikemarkt. Wer jetzt schon etwas davon will, bitte PN.



Was kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2017)

Ist schon da, G13 aus Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## weeesel (23. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen

Frage: Gibt es ein empfohlenes Anzugsdrehmoment für die Gabelschaftklemmung (auch 6Nm, oder?) / Kralle? Hab seit ein paar Tagen ein Knarzen im Bereich Lenker / Vorbau / Steuerlager wobei ich Vorbau auf die erwähnten 6Nm angezogen habe und die Gabelschaftklemmung auf 6Nm abr hat noch nichts gebracht..
Die Schraube an der Kralle im Gabelschaft hat num 3Nm (hab ich irgendwo als Richtwert gelesen...), war zuvor deutlich weniger aber da ist ev. auch das Problem / hat sich gelöst...
Das Knarzen tritt v.a. bei Auf- & Abbelastungen am Lenker (Kurvenlage, Wiegentritt, usw.)..

Kennt Ihr das Problem kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, woran das liegen kann?

Achso: Vorbau 35mm & Lenker 800er von Kore, Steuersatz von Crane Creek aka Build-Kit Zeugs..


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2017)

Gabel = Pike? Da gab es mal Probleme mit Knacken durch eine schlechte Verbindung der Gabelkrone mit dem Schaft.

Ansonsten mal säubern. Bei meinem Bike mit CC40 war ganz schön viel Dreck eingedrungen. Irgendwie dichtet der Gabelkonus trotz Gummilippe nicht sauber mit dem Lager und der Lagerschale ab. Geknarzt hatte bei mir jedoch nichts.

3. Option: Lenker im Vorbau schmutzig oder nichgt fest genug angezogen.

Das Anzugmoment vom Vorbau steht meist drauf. In der Regel sind es 5-6 Nm.


----------



## weeesel (23. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gabel = Pike? Da gab es mal Probleme mit Knacken durch eine schlechte Verbindung der Gabelkrone mit dem Schaft.
> 
> Ansonsten mal säubern. Bei meinem Bike mit CC40 war ganz schön viel Dreck eingedrungen. Irgendwie dichtet der Gabelkonus trotz Gummilippe nicht sauber mit dem Lager und der Lagerschale ab. Geknarzt hatte bei mir jedoch nichts.
> 
> ...



Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ja, ist ne Pike..gibt es da auch schon ne Lösung für das Problem?

Dreck kömmt es def. sein - war ein paar Tage nass und den Spass wollte ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen B)

Cheers!


----------



## umtreiber (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
woher bekomme ich dieses Teil ? (Ausfallenden) ?





http://www.last-bikes.com/products/fastforward-v2.html

Das Teil passt auch beim FastForward v1 oder?


----------



## BrotherMo (2. Juni 2017)

Das abgebildete Teil sollte ja das Ausfallende der Bremsseite sein nach dem Update.

Keine Ahnung wo man das einzeln bekommt. Ich würde da einfach bei Last anrufen und fragen.

Im Ersatz-Kit (Achse und Schaltauge) ist das bremsseitige Ausfallende auf jeden Fall nciht dabei.....

V1 und V2 dürften identisch sein....


----------



## bergbieber (2. Juni 2017)

Ruf bei last an, ich hab meines fürs V1 damals umsonst bekommen. Steht entweder irgendwo hier im Forum oder bei Kickstarter...


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2017)

Da mein FFWD-Rahmen schon weg ist, verkaufe ich noch ein paar Teile. Bei Interesse gern PN oder einfach im Bikemarkt schauen.

1x HR in 29" (EX471 + DT 350, xD) - 2-3 Minikratzer im Eloxal, sonst neuwertig
1x HR in 27,5" (Ratchet, xD) - ideal für Plus-Bereifung durch 40 mm Felge - Zustand absolut neuwertig, da nur 3x bewegt.
Die Räder sind bereits mit 6 mm Offset zentriert und von Hand aufgebaut.

Dazu passen hätte ich noch 3,0" Reifen (Purgatory und Ground Control). Passen beide super in das FFWD und sind auch kaum benutzt. Gripp ist klasse, Abrollveralten auch.

Außerdem habe ich noch einen Satz SRAM Guide RS mit extra Belägen und Scheiben.

Wenn also jemand von Euch noch ein FFWD aufbauen möchte oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt. Die Teile sind alle 1A in Ordnung und über die Preise werden wir uns einig.


----------



## spreewiesel (8. Juni 2017)

Hi,

ich such mir gerade noch die letzten Infos zusammen bevor ich Rahmen und weitere Teile bestelle. Nun zu meinen Fragen 

Ich bin den Rahmen schon in XL (1,92m/SL91cm) gefahren. Leider nur kurz auf Asphalt aber es fühlte sich gut an. Da ich genau zwischen L und XL stehe, gibt es jemanden der ähnliche Maße hat und L/XL  vergleichen konnte? Als Fully Fahre ich ein Enduro 29 in der L, dass FFW ist in L schon Stück länger aber hat auch ein 2cm kürzeres Sitzrohr. Möchte das FF auch mit kurzem Vorbau fahren ala 35mm.

Zur Kettenlinie hätte ich auch noch eine Frage. Ich habe jetzt ne Race Face Aeffect Kurbel und wollte mir ein gebrauchtes Race Face Cinch Direct Mount mit 32z holen (Kettenlinie 51mm) und laß vorhin das 32z nicht passen aufgrund der Kettenlinie oder halt Umbau auf den Boostadapter. Die Ovalen von Absolute Black mit 32z haben hingegen 52mm Kettenlinie und sollten passen. Passt dat nun oder passt dat nech 

Könnt ihr mich bitte auf klären das ich endlich alle Teilen bestellen kann....bin heiß auf den Bock 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2017)

Nimm XL. Bei 191/91cm passte das perfekt. An das längere Bike gewöhnt man sich schnell. Manchmal ist ein etwas höheres Cockpit sinnvoll.

Du solltest unbedingt Boost-Kettenlinie fahren. Das sind 3mm mehr, als normal. Damit sollte auch ein rundes (kein ovales) 32T Blatt passen. Das 30T KB hatte noch etwas Luft. Beim 32T ovalen KB hat entspricht der größte Durchmesser 34 Zähnen eines runden KB. Das könnte knapp werden.

BTW: Habe noch 2 Hinterräder zu verkaufen


----------



## spreewiesel (8. Juni 2017)

@hasardeur

Erstmal danke für die Antwort, dann lag ich ja mit der XL als ersten Gedanken  gar nicht so verkehrt  Aber mit der Kettenlinie komm ich noch nicht wirklich zurecht, bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet how to build a Bike. Wenn ich eine Kurbel mit 51mm Kettenlinie habe brauch ich ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset um auf 54mm zukommen soweit richtig? Oder muss ich von der Kettenlinie der Kurbel das Offset des Kettenblatts abziehen?  Habe den Thread gerade nochmal von vorn begonnen und gesehen das 30z passt und für 29" empfohlen wird. Da ich mein Bike so aufbauen möchte wird es ein Kettenblatt mit 30z 

Danke fürs Angebot aber Laufräder sind komplett


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2017)

Nimm ein Boost KB, das hat 3 mm Offset. Mehr brauchst Du nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2017)

spreewiesel schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Kurbel mit 51mm Kettenlinie habe brauch ich ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset um auf 54mm zukommen soweit richtig?



Boost-Kettenlinie sind so um die 51mm


----------



## spreewiesel (9. Juni 2017)

Alles klar ich kauf ein Boost Kettenblatt  

Btw: Wenn einer nen Xl Rahmen vorzugsweise in schwarz loswerden möchte bitte um Info. Bevor ich einen neuen kaufe [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Juni 2017)

Echt ein tolles Rad das FFW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreewiesel (12. Juni 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Echt ein tolles Rad das FFW.


Schöne Bilder   ich habe heute meinen V2 Rahmen in Xl geordert und freu mich übelst auf das Bike [emoji1][emoji7]

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2017)

Die Hose finde ich besser


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Juni 2017)

Tatsächlich ist das Kurven Bild heute im FdT pool gelandet. Wer mag...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. Juni 2017)

Schaut wie ein dirt Rad aus mit dem so tiefen Sattel....
Nicht schön.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Juni 2017)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Schaut wie ein dirt Rad aus mit dem so tiefen Sattel....
> Nicht schön.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Der @Muellbeutel schanzt sich da mit dem FFWD über dicke Gaps, legt sich in einem Anlieger flach und hat dazu noch ne gute Fotoqualität und das einzige was dir auffält ist der tiefe Sattel??? Das ist ein Scherz, oder?

@Muellbeutel : wir sind am Donnerstag in deiner Gegend, vielleicht sieht man sich ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2017)

Der Schnellspanner hinten steht noch ungünstig.

G.


----------



## spreewiesel (13. Juni 2017)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Schaut wie ein dirt Rad aus mit dem so tiefen Sattel....
> Nicht schön.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Aber bei der artgerechten Benutzung dieses schönen Rades muss das so 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Juni 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Der @Muellbeutel schanzt sich da mit dem FFWD über dicke Gaps, legt sich in einem Anlieger flach und hat dazu noch ne gute Fotoqualität und das einzige was dir auffält ist der tiefe Sattel??? Das ist ein Scherz, oder?
> 
> @Muellbeutel : wir sind am Donnerstag in deiner Gegend, vielleicht sieht man sich ;-)



Macht Freitag daraus, da kann ich!

So 27cm Verstellweg an der Stütze dürfen schon sein. Tatsächlich nutze ich den Platz auch, dirtbike züge seh ich eher als positiv.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2017)

Ich finds geil, dass es mal ein Rad gibt, wo ein Sattel auch mal wirklich versenkt werden kann. Auch wenn ich das bei fast jedem Rahmen kann 

Abgesehen davon ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, den Herrn @Muellbeutel unter der Woche im Wald zu treffen. Ist mir schon seit Jahren nicht geglückt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Juni 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Macht Freitag daraus, da kann ich!



Würde ich gern, da muss ich nur leider arbeiten, deshalb passts nur am Feiertag. Wir werden aber nicht das letzte mal rumkommen, dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (13. Juni 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist das Kurven Bild heute im FdT pool gelandet. Wer mag...



z. Z. Platz 1


----------



## spreewiesel (15. Juni 2017)

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage  Meine jetzige Nabe im HR ist eine mit 12x142mm Steckachse welche ich umbauen kann. Was würdet ihr sagen Standart 10x135 mit der original 5mm Achse von Last oder doch auf 10x135 mit Steckachse umbauen. Das Bauteil wo die Achse eingeschraubt wird kann ich aufbohren und ein 10x1mm Feingewinde schneiden.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2017)

Die Last-Achse hat bei mir gut gehalten. Eigentlich hält ja eh die Achse der Nabe und der Schnellspanner sorgt nur für die Befestigung im Rahmen.


----------



## spreewiesel (15. Juni 2017)

Bin halt auch am überlegen was stabiler ist. Bei meinem jetzigen Hardtail habe ich es geschafft die  Achse zu verbiegen und nun eiert das Ritzelpaket [emoji28] Drum die Überlegung Standard Stahlachse vs. Stahl / Alu Steckachse.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (15. Juni 2017)

Ich hab seit Herbst ein aufgebohrtes Ausfallende hier liegen, um eine Steckachse zu nehmen. Lustigerweise hab ich seitdem keine großen Probleme mehr mit der 5mm und Schnellspanner Version gehabt und bin dabei geblieben.
 Hope Spanner und festziehen, wirklich fest! Das erklärt auch die suboptimale Position des Schnellspanners auf den Fotos weiter vorn/letzte Seite. SO bekomm ich ihn fest, und so auch wieder auf.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2017)

spreewiesel schrieb:


> Bin halt auch am überlegen was stabiler ist. Bei meinem jetzigen Hardtail habe ich es geschafft die  Achse zu verbiegen und nun eiert das Ritzelpaket [emoji28] Drum die Überlegung Standard Stahlachse vs. Stahl / Alu Steckachse.



Die eigentliche Achse der Nabe änderst Du ja nicht. Es kommen nur andere Endkappen drauf.


----------



## spreewiesel (15. Juni 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Achse der Nabe änderst Du ja nicht. Es kommen nur andere Endkappen drauf.


Bei meiner Nabe nicht da wird die komplette Achse ausgeschraubt, wäre es nur Hülsen müsste ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen . diese Optionen habe ich......

Standard 10x135







Steckachse 10x135






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muellbeutel (15. Juni 2017)

Die Achse ist doch gleich, nur die Hülsen unterschiedlich? Sieht zumindest so aus.
Mit 5mm wirst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2017)

Zumindest haben die eigentlichen Achsen gleiche Durchmesser. Das ginge auch gar nicht anders, weil sonst auch die Lager getauscht werden müssten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreewiesel (15. Juni 2017)

@Muellbeutel

Auf dem Bild sehen sie zumindest gleich aus und wie hasadeur schon anmerkte müssen sie ja auch gleich sein weil sonst die Achse nicht in die Lager passt. Ich schreibe mal den Hersteller an weil die Standardachse im Netz nirgends lieferbar ist ^^

Ich danke für eure Hilfe, die ein oder andere Frage kommt bestimmt noch 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spreewiesel (19. Juni 2017)

So es wird wohl doch die Steckachse, weil das normale Umrüstkit erst ab September wenn überhaupt lieferbar ist und solange kann und will ich natürlich nicht warten 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Juni 2017)

Hatte ebenfalls nie Probleme mit Schnellspannerstöpseln und der Last Achse... hab Sicherheitshalber auf der rechten Seite vom Stöpsel 1mm weggefeilt damit genug "Spannweg" vorhanden ist...


----------



## korbi42 (25. Juni 2017)

Hätt noch einen lrs aus meinem verflossenem ffwd zu verkaufen.
29"
Dt Swiss 350er Naben
Sapim d-light speichen
Dt Swiss EX471 Felgen
Mit ssp oder 10mm endkappen
Für 250euro

Paar kratzer, kein Seiten- u Höhenschlag
Halbes Jahr gelaufen...
Den Rest per persönl Nachricht


----------



## fabeltierkater (1. Juli 2017)

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen Risse an meinem Rahmen entdeckt, und zwar an den Schweißnähten zwischen Sitzstreben und Sitzrohr (siehe Foto). Bemerkbar gemacht hat sich das ganze durch ein Knacken - ich hatte zuerst das Tretlager im Verdacht, und nachdem ein Austausch das nicht behoben hat, habe ich dann den Rahmen genauer angeschaut... Ich würde daher empfehlen, den Rahmen ab und zu mal an dieser Stelle zu kontrollieren. 

Wodurch genau der Rahmen genau gerissen ist, weiß ich nicht - ich kann mich an keine Aktion erinnern, die dafür verantwortlich sein könnte, und Last selber weiß auch nicht, woran es liegen könnte. 

Der Austausch des Rahmens lief dafür absolut perfekt - Sonntag eine Mail mit Fotos geschrieben, Montag den defekten Rahmen an Last versendet und Freitag einen neuen in der Hand gehalten!


----------



## spreewiesel (1. Juli 2017)

War das innerhalb der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. Juli 2017)

spreewiesel schrieb:


> War das innerhalb der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Überleg nochmal, wann die ersten Rahmen ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## spreewiesel (1. Juli 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Überleg nochmal, wann die ersten Rahmen ausgeliefert wurden.



Uupps noch keine zwei Jahre her.....dachte das ist schon bisschen länger her [emoji85] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felger (3. Juli 2017)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zwei Wochen Risse an meinem Rahmen entdeckt, und zwar an den Schweißnähten zwischen Sitzstreben und Sitzrohr (siehe Foto). Bemerkbar gemacht hat sich das ganze durch ein Knacken - ich hatte zuerst das Tretlager im Verdacht, und nachdem ein Austausch das nicht behoben hat, habe ich dann den Rahmen genauer angeschaut... Ich würde daher empfehlen, den Rahmen ab und zu mal an dieser Stelle zu kontrollieren.
> 
> Wodurch genau der Rahmen genau gerissen ist, weiß ich nicht - ich kann mich an keine Aktion erinnern, die dafür verantwortlich sein könnte, und Last selber weiß auch nicht, woran es liegen könnte.
> 
> ...



wie wird der rahmen bei dir belastet? fahrergewicht usw (wenn ich fragen darf )


----------



## fabeltierkater (3. Juli 2017)

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 90 kg. Ich fahre ca. 8 h/Woche, und hauptsächlich die Freiburger Vereinsstrecken (kannst auf youtube nach Videos von Canadian und Borderline suchen, wenn es dich genauer interessiert). Im Bikepark war ich mit dem Rad erst zweimal.


----------



## spreewiesel (3. Juli 2017)

Die Trails kenn ich aus den Videos so krass seh'n die da nicht aus.....aber in den Videos sieht das immer alles halb so wild aus^^  Puhh wollte die Woche auch noch in Bikepark mit dem Radl wenn es fertig wird 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kamicasi (4. Juli 2017)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 90 kg. Ich fahre ca. 8 h/Woche, und hauptsächlich die Freiburger Vereinsstrecken (kannst auf youtube nach Videos von Canadian und Borderline suchen, wenn es dich genauer interessiert). Im Bikepark war ich mit dem Rad erst zweimal.



...das macht mir Angst!
Ich wiege mit Sack und Pack auch 90kg und nehme das Bike auch ganz gut ran.

Bist Du viel im Matsch bzw im Nassen gefahren?
Hast Du den Rahmen mit Holraumversiegelung behandelt?


----------



## fabeltierkater (4. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter. Den Rahmen habe ich vorher nicht behandelt. 

Und ich würde schätzen (wirklich reine Vermutung!), dass die Risse nicht durch eine einzelne Aktion kamen, sondern eben mit jedem mal fahren immer größer wurden und sie mir erst recht spät aufgefallen sind. Und da der Austausch des Rahmens echt gut lief, würde ich mir da keine großen Gedanken machen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Juli 2017)

kamicasi schrieb:


> ...das macht mir Angst!
> Ich wiege mit Sack und Pack auch 90kg und nehme das Bike auch ganz gut ran.
> 
> Bist Du viel im Matsch bzw im Nassen gefahren?
> Hast Du den Rahmen mit Holraumversiegelung behandelt?



Ich  gehe davon aus das du keine Angst habne musst das jetzt jeder Rahmen reißt. Habe mit knapp Ü100 bisher noch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Rahmen........
Andere User (siehe @Muellbeutel ) nehmen den Rahmen ja richtig fett ran und das Ding hält......


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. Juli 2017)

Ist die Sattelstütze tief genug drin? Also auch in Höhe/unterhalb der Druckstreben? Ich hab ähnliche Risse auch in meinem gebraucht gekauften Ragley Rahmen, wo eindeutig die Druckstrebe das sitzrohr eingedrückt hat. Und warum? Weil die ausgezogene Sattelstütze zwar Oberkannte Oberrohr abschloss, alles dadrunter und nach hinten aber nicht. Schräg gesägte Syntace...

Vorbildliche Reaktion von Last!


----------



## fabeltierkater (4. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre eine 45 cm Carbonstütze, von der 18 cm im Rahmen sind. Das reicht bis ca. 3 cm unter die Druckstreben, also kann das wohl nicht die Ursache sein. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (21. August 2017)

Überlege mir aktuell das FF als Ersatzrad aufzubauen. Das nervige warten auf das Fully, wenn mal Teile hin sind oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen das Rad nicht fahrbereit ist, nervt tierisch.

Wie sieht die aktuelle Verfügung aus? Laut Website soll man sich an Last wenden. Wie lange muss man aktuell warten?
Welche Laufradgröße ist sinnvoll? Plus eiert zu sehr? 29er zu behäbig? Also normal mit 27er aufbauen? Fahre damit normale Touren und möchte eigentlich bei 27.5 bleiben. Aber wenn die 29er das Maß aller Dinge sind würde ich die Größe mal probieren.

Als Fully fahre ich ein Geometron und bin von der Geo mehr als begeistert. Würde mit 182 cm Größe und 82 cm SL zu einem L greifen. Veto? Oder sollte das passen?


----------



## JDEM (21. August 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Überlege mir aktuell das FF als Ersatzrad aufzubauen. Das nervige warten auf das Fully, wenn mal Teile hin sind oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen das Rad nicht fahrbereit ist, nervt tierisch.
> 
> Wie sieht die aktuelle Verfügung aus? Laut Website soll man sich an Last wenden. Wie lange muss man aktuell warten?
> Welche Laufradgröße ist sinnvoll? Plus eiert zu sehr? 29er zu behäbig? Also normal mit 27er aufbauen? Fahre damit normale Touren und möchte eigentlich bei 27.5 bleiben. Aber wenn die 29er das Maß aller Dinge sind würde ich die Größe mal probieren.
> ...


 
29" und L passt bei der Größe auf jeden Fall. 29" würde ich den Plusreifen jedes mal vorziehen, auch am Hardtail.


----------



## osbow (21. August 2017)

Und wie ist Vergleich zu 27.5? Oder fahren hier die meisten in 29"?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Und wie ist Vergleich zu 27.5? Oder fahren hier die meisten in 29"?


29 vorn (DHF 2.5), B+ hinten (3.0) - mit kleineren Reifen kommt das Tretlager zu tief. Hatte erst 29 hinten, aber das war mir (92kg) zu windig bei Drops etc..


----------



## tommybgoode (22. August 2017)

Ich habe es mit 29 gekauft und mir dann irgendwann noch einen B+ LRS gegönnt. Mischbereifung fahre ich nicht, entweder 29 oder B+ mit 3.0. Ich find beide Versionen super. Wenn ich mich aber für eine entscheiden müsste, wäre es wahrscheinlich B+.

So wirst Du von jedem hier eine andere Antwort bekommen. Mag halt jeder etwas anderes am liebsten, und das ist ja auch gut so. Aber 27,5 mit "normalen" Reifen wirst Du wenige (keine?) finden.

Jedenfalls ist das FF ein super Rad und für mich fast perfekt. Perfekt wäre etwas leichter (aber darüber darf man sich nicht beklagen, wenn man einen abfahrtsorientiertes Stahl-Hardtail kauft) und Boost hinten (dann könnte ich zwischen dem Enduro und dem Hardteil die LRS tauschen).


----------



## Ebingerl (22. August 2017)

Ich fahre ausgestattet mit über 100kg 29" und gerade mal 24 Speichen, allerdings droppe ich nicht, krachen lasse ich es damit jedoch schon mal ganz gern.
Ich kann generell mit den + Reifen nix anfangen. Taugt dir das generell mit den breiten Reifen zu fahren?


----------



## tommybgoode (22. August 2017)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Ich fahre ausgestattet mit über 100kg 29" und gerade mal 24 Speichen, allerdings droppe ich nicht, krachen lasse ich es damit jedoch schon mal ganz gern.
> Ich kann generell mit den + Reifen nix anfangen. Taugt dir das generell mit den breiten Reifen zu fahren?



Ich liebe es  Den B+ LRS habe ich mir im letzten Herbst geholt und erst jetzt mal wieder auf 29 gewechselt, weil ich bei so etwas Ähnlichem wie einem Rennen mitgefahren bin und mir da der 29er sinnvoller erschien. Jetzt fahre ich mal wieder eine Weile 29er und spätestens wenn der Winter kommt, wird wieder B+ gefahren.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich vorher auch mal ein Fatbike hatte. Das habe ich auch eigentlich sehr gemocht, hatte für mich nur ein paar zu viele Nachteile. (Tubeless nicht so simpel machbar, mein konkretes Fatbike mit mäßiger Ausstattung, ...) Ich wollte also von Anfang an eigentlich möglichst dicke Reifen, die ich noch gut tubeless montieren kann.


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2017)

Reine 27,5 (ohne +) Aufbauten gibt es auch, dann mit 160 mm Gabel. Das tiefere Tretlager mag nicht jeden stören. Kommt halt drauf an, was man mit dem Hobel anstellen will.
Ich mochte 29" für längere Touren und Mischbereifung mit B+ hinten für kürzere Touren mit weniger Höhenmeter. Das Gewicht eines 3" Reifens (1,2 kg) und eines ausreichend stabilen Laufrads merkt man schon deutlich beim Kurbeln. Stabilitätsprobleme hatte ich mit 29" auch nicht, ebensowenig Durchschläge, bin aber auch Reifen mit verstärkter Karkasse gefahren (Specialized Grid).


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. August 2017)

27,5" und Plus sitzt doch effektiv etwa gleich tief (sinnvoll niedriger Druck bei Plus), das sollte doch mittlerweile mal begriffen worden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> 27,5" und Plus sitzt doch effektiv etwa gleich tief (sinnvoll niedriger Druck bei Plus), das sollte doch mittlerweile mal begriffen worden sein.



Das ist die gleiche Legende, wie das 29 und 27+ etwa gleich groß sind 

G.


----------



## Sagi (22. August 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> 27,5" und Plus sitzt doch effektiv etwa gleich tief (sinnvoll niedriger Druck bei Plus), das sollte doch mittlerweile mal begriffen worden sein.



Der Plusreifen hinten führt bei mir zu 700g Mehrgewicht, stört mich aber beim Treten überhaupt nicht, machen Drops und Sprünge für mich aber etwas bequemer


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. August 2017)

Also L sollte bei der Körpergröße passen. Wenn es richtung Geometron sein soll, wäre XL nicht abwegig.
Je nach Fahrweise und Gelände können die Plusreifen Fluch oder Segen sein. 
Schnell und ruppig schließt Plus mMn aus, schlicht nicht stabil genug. Schnell und mit Sprüngen/Anliegern auch, schwammig durch geringen Luftdruck. Gehoppel/unterdämpft bei höherem Druck - es fehlt der Vorteil.
Bei Nässe/Matsch sind ~2,4er Reifen mMn auch die sinnvollere Wahl.

Habe 29" 2,35 Reifen in tubeless drauf, die etwas mehr als 1000-1100g wiegen.


----------



## spreewiesel (22. August 2017)

@osbow

Ich würde das Rad mal in 29" testen  Wer einmal in den Genuss großer Laufräder im Hardtail gekommen ist will es nicht mehr missen---> Verdammt schnell so ein Teil und das überrollen von Wurzeln und Co tut den Rest. Werde mir vielleicht auch noch ein 27,5+ Laufradsatz kaufen für'n Bikepark und Winter. Im Moment fahr ich mit 29mm Innenweite, bisher keine Durschläge und hat alles mitgemacht Drops usw. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (22. August 2017)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit 29 gekauft und mir dann irgendwann noch einen B+ LRS gegönnt. Mischbereifung fahre ich nicht, entweder 29 oder B+ mit 3.0. Ich find beide Versionen super. Wenn ich mich aber für eine entscheiden müsste, wäre es wahrscheinlich B+.
> 
> So wirst Du von jedem hier eine andere Antwort bekommen. Mag halt jeder etwas anderes am liebsten, und das ist ja auch gut so. Aber 27,5 mit "normalen" Reifen wirst Du wenige (keine?) finden.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist das FF ein super Rad und für mich fast perfekt. Perfekt wäre etwas leichter (aber darüber darf man sich nicht beklagen, wenn man einen abfahrtsorientiertes Stahl-Hardtail kauft) und Boost hinten (dann könnte ich zwischen dem Enduro und dem Hardteil die LRS tauschen).



Wenn du beides hast, solltest du diese mischbereifung auf jeden Fall mal probieren!
Ich finde ein präzise lenkenden 29er vorn und einen bequemen, gripstarken 27,5+ hinten eine super Kombi. Nur für lange Touren bzw leichteres Gefilde sind die komplett 29er für mich überlegen.


----------



## midige (22. August 2017)

Ein dicker Schlappen hinten bringt deutlich mehr Komfort als ein 29er in 2,4.

Zu berücksichtigen ist der 135er Hinterbau mit um 6mm versetzter Einspeichung, also einfach Laufrad von einem anderen Bike nehmen, ist nicht.

Andererseits kann man halt günstige Naben für hinten nehmen, beim Zweitrad vllt. sinnvoll.

Ich habe ein 26er HR mit XT- Nabe geschlachtet.

Günstige breite Felgen für Plus gibt es bei CNC- Bike in Hamburg.

Vorne rate ich zu einer Boost- Gabel, vorsichtshalber, falls vorne auch Plus kommt.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. August 2017)

Fahre meins in 27,5" und 160mm vorn, Bereifung Maxxis Highroller und  Minon SS in 2,4/2,3 oder auch gerne den Forecaster in 2,6 vorn. Funktioniert erstaunlich gut, man muss trotzdem etwas an den cm weniger Bodenfreiheit denken.


----------



## fluck (25. August 2017)

Hey Leute,

bei meinem Fastforward XL rutscht die Sattelstütze.
Derzeit fahre ich eine Fox Transfer 150mm davor hatte ich eine feste Sattelstütze montiert. Angezogen mit dem maximalen Drehmoment von 7 Nm. Bei beiden hab ich das gleiche Problem.
Die Sattelstütze rutsch immer weiter ins Sattelrohr.
Als Klemme benutze ich die von Hope mit der Shimano Montagepaste.
Meint ihr ich sollte mal die Montagepaste wechseln gegen eine Carbon-Montagepaste? Kann ich hier eine Verbesserung erwarten oder sind die Pasten alle in etwa gleich?

Edit: v1 Rahmen... ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass ich eine Bierdose um die Sattelstütze reinbekomme

Viele grüße


----------



## Der Toni (25. August 2017)

Ich habe 1 Lage Tesa Felgenband um die Sattelstütze geklebt. Das funktioniert.


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2017)

Bierdosenblech ist dünner, als das Tesa Strapping Tape, löst sich mit der Zeit aber auch auf. Vorteil des Blechs: Man kann es oben etwas um die Kante des Sattelrohrs legen und damit vermeiden, dass es ins Sattelrohr rutscht.


----------



## HTWolfi (25. August 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Twin-Clamp-SC13-Sattelklemme-p47943/

Einen Sattelstütze hab ich mir im Klemmbereich schon zerdrückt, die hat dann gar nicht mehr gehalten.  (FFWD V1, Kickstart)

Hab mittlerweile eine 31,8 mm Stütze verbaut. Passt und das für 8,99 Euro mit Versand.


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2017)

@fluck 

Hab das gleiche problem bei meinem (nicht Last) stahlrahmen 

Benutze carbon montagepaste...hilft etwas...stütze ist nach ner stunde dennoch 1cm reingerutscht...schon etwas nervig...


----------



## tommybgoode (25. August 2017)

Ich habe das Problem bei meinem V1 glücklicherweise nicht. Aber vielleicht hilft ja auch so was:

https://www.vecnum.com/de/produkte/tooloc


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2017)

Hilft nicht...bei mir zumindest, hab ich getestet


----------



## cxfahrer (25. August 2017)

Bierdose, muss ja nicht komplett rum.
Theoretisch 2x 0,1mm Blech + 31,6mm Stütze = 31,8mm Innendurchmesser (grob mit Schieblehre passt das).
Superstar Klemme klemmt gut  aber neulich ist nach ner Zeit die Transfer dann doch mal ganz plötzlich reingerutscht *huch*.


----------



## mawe (25. August 2017)

fluck schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich sollte mal die Montagepaste wechseln gegen eine Carbon-Montagepaste? Kann ich hier eine Verbesserung erwarten oder sind die Pasten alle in etwa gleich?



Meine Sattelrohr beim FF ist zum Glück  recht maßhaltig, daher habe ich da kein Problem.

Am Fulli muss ich immer eine Kompromiss zwischen Klemmkraft und Leichtgängigkeit der Teleskopstütze finden. Dort habe ich es mal mit Carbon-Montagepaste versucht. Damit habe ich zwar eine leichtgängige Teleskopstütze, aber dauerndes Knacken beim Pedalieren im Sitzen.

Als nächstes werde ich wohl mal den Tipp mit dem Klebeband testen. Alternativ hatte ich schon daran gedacht, auf den unbeweglichen Teil der Sattelstütze einen dünnen Film "Plastik 70" aufzusprühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (26. August 2017)

Die https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/SuperLock2-Sattelklemme-p26825/ ist zwar teuer, ist aber mit Abstand die zuverlässigste Klemme die ich kenne.






Heute mal die Chance genutzt einen 29"XL Aufbau mit 160mm Gabel im Vergleich zu meinem 27,5" Aufbau zu fotographieren.


----------



## fluck (28. August 2017)

Habs am gleichen Tag mit der Bierdose gelöst. Hat tatsächlich gepasst.
Mal in den nächsten Tagen weiterhin beobachten.


----------



## Brook (7. September 2017)

Moin meine Liebsten,

bin mit meinem Aufbau (L frame) im Übrigen aktuell bei 12.5 kg ... allerdings zumindest Laufräder und Reifen gehen wohl eher in die CC / Marathon-Klasse.

Fährt sich trotzdem 1A und, nun die traurige Nachricht, es steht zum Verkauf auf der großen uns all bekannten Auktionsplattform :-( inkl. in einer weiteren Auktion dem extra angefertigten ENDURO Laufradsatz. Vielleicht kann ich damit hier aus dem Forum jemandem etwas gutes tun, schaut´s Euch an und verfolgt die Aktion bei Interesse :-*


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (7. September 2017)

Suche in der nächsten Zeit einen gebrauchten L Rahmen, Farbe ist mir eigentlich egal..


----------



## ONE78 (7. September 2017)

Brook schrieb:


> Moin meine Liebsten,
> 
> bin mit meinem Aufbau (L frame) im Übrigen aktuell bei 12.5 kg ... allerdings zumindest Laufräder und Reifen gehen wohl eher in die CC / Marathon-Klasse.
> 
> Fährt sich trotzdem 1A und, nun die traurige Nachricht, es steht zum Verkauf auf der großen uns all bekannten Auktionsplattform :-( inkl. in einer weiteren Auktion dem extra angefertigten ENDURO Laufradsatz. Vielleicht kann ich damit hier aus dem Forum jemandem etwas gutes tun, schaut´s Euch an und verfolgt die Aktion bei Interesse :-*



Ich habe meinen neuen XL Rahmen gestern fertig gebaut und dann mal gewogen.
15,2kg
Fand ich recht viel, allerdings wüsste ich grad nicht, was ich ändern sollte.

Aber könntest du mal ne partlist von deinem Aufbau hier posten, neugierig bin ich ja trotzdem!

Edith sagt: Kommando zurück! Hab grad am stahlfully geschraubt und auch das mal gewogen --14,2kg. Ungläubiges Staunen.
Also das Last auch nochmal drangebaumelt, jetzt sinds nur noch 13,7kg. Puh Glück gehabt.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. September 2017)

15.2 kam mir auch extrem vor.
Meines hat so 13.2kg, allerdings mit relativ leichten Reifen tubeless (DHR II 2.3 Exo)


----------



## ONE78 (8. September 2017)

Jetzt auch endlich mit Bild


----------



## spreewiesel (8. September 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Jetzt auch endlich mit Bild


Schön in schwarz gehalten mit paar Farbakzenten, gefällt mir [emoji108]

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (10. September 2017)

Datt is mein´s ... wie es grad auf der Auktionsplattform zum Verkauf steht :-(

... und parallel dazu auch noch mein Enduro-Laufradsatz:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/122687787511?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (14. September 2017)

Falls wer zufällig noch ein Headbadge über hat, ich bin auf der Suche  Meldet euch einfach per PN.


----------



## Adam1987 (17. Oktober 2017)

Seit langem mal was neues...

Jetzt auf 29er und 170er Reverb:


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Oktober 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Jetzt auch endlich mit Bild


Meines ist farblich sehr ähnlich... auch mit gelben Ergons, gelben Linien im Sattel und gelben Crankboots.

Hab gestern mal auf ein ovales 28er Blatt umgebaut und muss jetzt wiedermal fahren damit - die letzten 30t hm bin ich nur Rune gefahren


----------



## miriquidi-biker (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo FFW Fahrer,

leider ist mir gestern beim Kassettewechsel die Schraube abgerissen :-(
Ist das eventuell einem hier auch schon passiert? Suche jetzt Ersatz. Bei Last im shop gibts die Schraube in Verbindung mit dem Schaltauge was ich allerdings nicht brauche. Hat einer eine Bezugsquelle für solche Schrauben bei google finde ich nur shops die ab 100st verkaufen :-(???


----------



## Adam1987 (22. Oktober 2017)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Hallo FFW Fahrer,
> 
> leider ist mir gestern beim Kassettewechsel die Schraube abgerissen :-(
> Ist das eventuell einem hier auch schon passiert? Suche jetzt Ersatz. Bei Last im shop gibts die Schraube in Verbindung mit dem Schaltauge was ich allerdings nicht brauche. Hat einer eine Bezugsquelle für solche Schrauben bei google finde ich nur shops die ab 100st verkaufen :-(???



Schreib die Jungs doch einfach mal an oder ruf während der Geschäftszeiten an. Gibt bestimmt auch die Möglichkeit nur die Achse zu bekommen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. Oktober 2017)

Mir ist das auch passiert, Sommer letzten Jahres. Habe seitdem einen normalen Schnellspanner drin, kurze Version. Erst shimano günstig, mitlerweile noch einen passenen von Hope "gefunden". Kann man auch entweder als Schraubachse nutzen, oder eben noch die Vorteile der Schnellspannfunktion.

Last wird dir ganz sicher aber auch günstig Ersatz organisieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann einen DT RWS Schnellspanner empfehlen.
Da lässt sich der Griff nämlich nach Wunsch positionieren.


----------



## spreewiesel (22. Oktober 2017)

@miriquidi-biker

Ich habe noch eine Schraube und brauch sie nicht. Bei Interesse schreib mir eine Nachricht 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## miriquidi-biker (22. Oktober 2017)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Schnellspanner werde ich mir aber nicht an's Rad bauen möchte die "cleane" Optik nicht stören.
Habe spreewiesel kontaktiert....
Ein Bildchen gibts auch noch:


----------



## Adam1987 (23. Oktober 2017)

Moinsen,

vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant...

Nobby Nic in 29x2.6 passt locker in den Hinterbau. Ausfallendenverstellung ist ca. auf mittlerer Position.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (23. Oktober 2017)

Kannst du noch ein Bild vom Bereich Reifen/Sattelrohr machen. Habe einen 29 x 2.5 DHF da sind nur noch ca. 5mm Platz.


----------



## Adam1987 (7. November 2017)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Kannst du noch ein Bild vom Bereich Reifen/Sattelrohr machen. Habe einen 29 x 2.5 DHF da sind nur noch ca. 5mm Platz.



Kettenstrebenlänge ist ca. auf mitte.


----------



## Michael-Faraday (28. November 2017)

Ich suche Ersatzlager für meinen Cane Creek 40 (EC44/IS41) Steuersatz. Welche Abmessungen haben die und gibt es Alternativen zu den originalen Lagern?


----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2017)

Nimm das *IS42*, das passt wenigsten maßhaltig in den Rahmen.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=117031
Gibt es aber offensichtlich immer nur paarweise.

Was ist den bei deinem jetzigen Lager das Problem?


----------



## Michael-Faraday (28. November 2017)

Das Lager läuft etwas rau und ich würde es gerne ausbauen, reinigen und neu fetten. Für alle Fälle hätte ich gerne schon mal ein Ersatzlager, dass ich je nach Zustand des aktuellen Lagers sofort tauschen oder nach dem Winter wechseln kann. Passt denn mein aktuelles Lager nicht oder wird das IS42 auch von Last verbaut? Diese ganzen Steuersatzvarianten sind mir noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2017)

Zum oberen Lager gab es eine sehr lange Diskussion. 
Der Rahmen hat oben einen Lagersitz für IS42.
Last verbaut, aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen, IS41 Lager. 

In keiner offiziell Spezifikation ist diese Kombination zulässig.
Ich hab oben daher ein IS42 Lager verbaut. Die Abdeckkappen vom Cane Creek 40 IS41 und IS42 sind identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (28. November 2017)

Michael-Faraday schrieb:


> Ich suche Ersatzlager für meinen Cane Creek 40 (EC44/IS41) Steuersatz. Welche Abmessungen haben die und gibt es Alternativen zu den originalen Lagern?


Ich hätte so ein Lager herumliegen und kann es dir auch verkaufen, aber wie HTWolfi bereits geschrieben hat, sollte es auch meiner Meinung nach ein IS42 sein. Allerdings ist dann der Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Lagerabdeckung minimal höher, da das IS42 höher im Rahmen sitzt. Das IS42 mit oberem Lagersitz gibt es übrigens bei BMO.
Ich war bei der Montage sehr irritiert und die Aussage "das obere Lager wird tatsächlich über die 45° Schrägung zentriert. Wenn der Steuersatz korrekt eingestellt ist, kann sich da auch nichts lockern. " fand ich auch nicht beruhigend. Sorry, ich halte viel von LAST, aber das verstehe ich nicht...
Falls es dir hilft, die Bilder des Originalteils und dem Sitz im Rahmen:


----------



## Adam1987 (4. Dezember 2017)

Neu ist:

Pike mit AWK
IronMan Decals an der Gabel
Syntace FlatForce 44mm
Spank Spike Race 800 Flatbar
Continental Kaiser Project VR und HR


----------



## 100mmfederweg (5. Januar 2018)

hallo

ich bin auch am Überlegen mir den geilen Rahmen zu holen. würde am liebsten eine Rohloff dran bauen die in meiner Wollmilchsau noch ist. ist allerdings 26er und symmetrisch. theoretisch müsste es ja klappen einfach so hin und her zutauschen. Platz genug gäbe es ja. vorne dann 29 sollte auch mit dem tretlager keine gravierende Unterschiede geben. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Adam1987 (5. Januar 2018)

100mmfederweg schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich bin auch am Überlegen mir den geilen Rahmen zu holen. würde am liebsten eine Rohloff dran bauen die in meiner Wollmilchsau noch ist. ist allerdings 26er und symmetrisch. theoretisch müsste es ja klappen einfach so hin und her zutauschen. Platz genug gäbe es ja. vorne dann 29 sollte auch mit dem tretlager keine gravierende Unterschiede geben.
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Das Tretlager kommt mit 26" hinten viel zu tief. Das Last ist schon mit 27,5x2.5 grenzwertig tief und offiziell halt für 29" und 27,5+ ausgelegt.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2018)

Tretlager zu tief, Lenkwinkel noch flacher und damit kippeliger, Sitzwinkel flacher, versetzte Spur VR/HR. Ich denke, viel mehr kann man nicht falsch machen. Man kann aus einem geilen Bike eben auch ein schlechtes machen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (5. Januar 2018)

Den Rahmen kannst du dir dennoch holen. Vielleicht mit günstiger Kettenschaltung aufbauen. Ich kann nach dem Wochenende mal spaßeshalber ein 26" hr in mein last einbauen.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist das nötige Laufradtauschen sowieso dauerhaft zu nervig.


----------



## hulster (5. Januar 2018)

Wieso - er kann doch die Rohloff einfach auf ne passende Felge einspeichen (lassen) solange das mit dem Ausfallende passt.

Rohloff ist doch gerade für Hardtail perfekt. Wen das Gesamtgewicht nicht interessiert....


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2018)

Ist es denn von Last für die Drehmomentstütze zugelassen...?


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Wieso - er kann doch die Rohloff einfach auf ne passende Felge einspeichen (lassen) solange das mit dem Ausfallende passt.
> 
> Rohloff ist doch gerade für Hardtail perfekt. Wen das Gesamtgewicht nicht interessiert....



Er wollte aber mit seinem aktuellen Bike das HR hin und her tauschen. Ob da ein 29" oder 27,5+ reinpasst?



100mmfederweg schrieb:


> theoretisch müsste es ja klappen einfach so hin und her zutauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100mmfederweg (5. Januar 2018)

Ja stimmt schon. War auch eher ein kurzes gedankenspiel. Werde wohl nach nem günstigen 29er lrs schauen und mal sehen was ich dann mit der schaltung machen.


----------



## hulster (5. Januar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Er wollte aber mit seinem aktuellen Bike das HR hin und her tauschen. Ob da ein 29" oder 27,5+ reinpasst?



Überlesen


----------



## Grins3katze (5. Januar 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nimm das *IS42*, das passt wenigsten maßhaltig in den Rahmen.
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=117031
> Gibt es aber offensichtlich immer nur paarweise.
> 
> Was ist den bei deinem jetzigen Lager das Problem?



Bei mir macht das Untere Lager schlapp... 
Wäre das hier das richtige Ersatz?: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=60854

Danke für eure Hilfe
Chris


----------



## Domus (5. Januar 2018)

100mmfederweg schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich bin auch am Überlegen mir den geilen Rahmen zu holen. würde am liebsten eine Rohloff dran bauen die in meiner Wollmilchsau noch ist. ist allerdings 26er und symmetrisch. theoretisch müsste es ja klappen einfach so hin und her zutauschen. Platz genug gäbe es ja. vorne dann 29 sollte auch mit dem tretlager keine gravierende Unterschiede geben.
> 
> Was meint ihr?


Lass das und hol Dir lieber nen günstigen 29er LRS das mit 26" macht für mich in diesem Rahmen mal gar keinen Sinn - Tretlager, allgem Geo, es ist einfach für 27,5+ bzw 29 ausgelegt.


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Januar 2018)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Bei mir macht das Untere Lager schlapp...
> Wäre das hier das richtige Ersatz?: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=60854
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe
> Chris


Du brauchst ja nur das Lager. Also das hier:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=117007

Der Link von dir ist ein komplettes IS Unterteil, also Lager + Gabelkonus.


----------



## Grins3katze (5. Januar 2018)

@HTWolfi Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (7. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

was fahrt ihr den für +Bereifung am FFWD? Habe aktuell NN 2.8 drauf und möchte hinten etwas leicht rollendes und vorne Grip. Denke bisher an Maxxis Rekon+ für hinten und High Roller+ vorne. Alternativen von WTB???
Sollte auf jeden Fall tubeless funktionieren.

Danke. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2018)

2.3er vorne finde ich mit 3.0 hinten unharmonisch, daher vorn Minion 2.5 3C und hinten diese hauchfeine Socke:






Duro Miner 3.0, 60a (!!!)
- schwitzt auch nach 2 Jahren kaum Milch aus. Paarmal nachgefüllt halt. Keinen Platten bislang, aber war auch nicht in felsigem Gelände unterwegs.


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den WTB Trail Boss 27,5x 3,0 und Trailblazer 27.5x2.8 hinten verbaut, Fegenbreite 40mm, darunter würde ich diese Reifen nicht aufziehen. Der Trailboss hat ein recht ordentliches Profil, kommt aber in Schlamm schnell an seine Grenzen,  der Trailblazer läuft durch den durchgehenden Mittelsteg sehr flott, taugt aber eigentlich nur im trockenen. War trotzdem heute sehr spaßig auf der Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy in Capelle. Einiges an Schlamm hängen geblieben...


----------



## Das Brot (28. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, könnt Ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben... seit kurzem habe ich die Kette gewechselt und jetzt nervt mich gerade das Kettengerassel von meiner vielleicht doch krassen Kettenlinie. Ich fahre eine alte XT Kurbel bei der ich die Kettenlinie einfach nicht besser hin bekomme. Anbei noch Bilder bei denen man die Kettenlinie einigermaßen sieht. Kennt jemand ein Kettenblatt 4 Loch 104mm LK mit 2-3mm Offset? Oder wäre ein Wechsel auf eine aktuelle XT Kurbel vermutlich besser?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Das Brot (28. März 2018)

... und dann gleich noch eine andere Baustelle, habt ihr bei den eloxierten Farben auch solche Probleme mit Lackabplatzern und Rost?
Ich werde demnächst wohl den Tipp von Last nachgehen und den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen.
Habe bisher recht wenig Bilder von umlackierten Rahmen gesehen.


----------



## hardtails (28. März 2018)

Das Brot schrieb:


> ... und dann gleich noch eine andere Baustelle, habt ihr bei den eloxierten Farben auch solche Probleme mit Lackabplatzern und Rost?
> Ich werde demnächst wohl den Tipp von Last nachgehen und den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen.
> Habe bisher recht wenig Bilder von umlackierten Rahmen gesehen.



Die meisten fahren wahrscheinlich einfach nicht genug mit ihren hellen Farben das es so weit kommt.

Irgendwie hat der Rost ja was


----------



## mawe (28. März 2018)

Das Brot schrieb:


> ... und dann gleich noch eine andere Baustelle, habt ihr bei den eloxierten Farben auch solche Probleme mit Lackabplatzern und Rost?



Ja. Ursache ist offenbar, daß der durchschimmernde Effekt durch das Lackieren ohne Grundierung erreicht wurde.
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, den demnächst mal pulvern zu lassen.


----------



## Das Brot (28. März 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren wahrscheinlich einfach nicht genug mit ihren hellen Farben das es so weit kommt.
> 
> Irgendwie hat der Rost ja was



Stimmt, fahre wirklich fast jeden Tag... 

Habe die Bilder ja auch den Jungs von Last geschickt. Die Empfehlung war ganz klar den Rahmen neu zu beschichten um keine weiteren Schäden davonzutragen.
Irgendwie auch schön jetzt eine neue Farbe aussuchen zu dürfen aber bloß welche


----------



## hasardeur (28. März 2018)

Zur Kurbel: Fahr das KB doch innen und außen einen Bash Guard.


----------



## Das Brot (28. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zur Kurbel: Fahr das KB doch innen und außen einen Bash Guard.


Danke für den Tipp ... habe ich aber schon versucht mit einem noch schlechteren Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (28. März 2018)

@Das Brot:
Ohne jetzt dein Setup genau zu kennen würde ich auch sagen: KB nach innen und auf der Antriebsseite am Innenlager einen 2.5mm Spacer verbauen.

Wenn Das KB nur mach innen nimmst dann ist's vermutlich zu weit innen?


Wie alt ist dein KB? Bei mir brauchen N/W KBs immer so 200km bis sie nicht mehr rasseln...


----------



## Das Brot (28. März 2018)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> @Das Brot:
> Ohne jetzt dein Setup genau zu kennen würde ich auch sagen: KB nach innen und auf der Antriebsseite am Innenlager einen 2.5mm Spacer verbauen.
> 
> Wenn Das KB nur mach innen nimmst dann ist's vermutlich zu weit innen?
> ...


Ne das KB hat schon über 5000km aufm Buckel... aber dein Tipp mit den Spacern klingt vielversprechend. Das probier ich mal aus ... merci


----------



## HTWolfi (29. März 2018)

Das Brot schrieb:


> aber dein Tipp mit den Spacern klingt vielversprechend.


Würde ich nicht machen bzw. vorher prüfen.
Warum, hab ich hier geschrieben:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zu-...ttenblatt-im-ar-was-tun.690404/#post-11826764
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zu-...ttenblatt-im-ar-was-tun.690404/#post-11826905
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zu-...ttenblatt-im-ar-was-tun.690404/#post-11827240


----------



## Felger (29. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zur Kurbel: Fahr das KB doch innen und außen einen Bash Guard.



so is eigentlich richtig - mittleres Blatt verwenden - sollte dann eine 50er Kettenlinie sein und das hast du auch bei 1x11 wenn ich mich nicht täusche. wäre dann nix anderes als eine 1x Kurbel

Bzgl Rattern: wenn die Kettenblattzähne durch sind wird die Kette beim auslauf mitgenommen. Kannst du reduzieren, indem du die Zahne anfeilst (sieht dann ähnlich der Eagle aus). Aber an sich am besten ein neues Blatt. Die Teilung wird schon nicht mehr passen und dann ists einfach nur ein Kettenmörder


----------



## Das Brot (30. März 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen bzw. vorher prüfen.
> Warum, hab ich hier geschrieben:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zu-...ttenblatt-im-ar-was-tun.690404/#post-11826764
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zu-...ttenblatt-im-ar-was-tun.690404/#post-11826905
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zu-...ttenblatt-im-ar-was-tun.690404/#post-11827240




... ok nochmal Danke für die Tipps... hab jetzt mal folgendes versucht: Kettenblatt umgeschraubt von groß auf mitte dann den 2.5mm Spacer zwischen Kurbel und Innenlagerschale gelegt. Die Kettenlinie wäre dann gut und alle Gänge auch unter Last ohne geratter schaltbar. Jetzt meine Idee, wenn der Ring zwischen Rahmen und Innenlagerschale problematisch ist könnte ich ja eine Unterlagscheibe zwischen Lagerschale und Kurbel einbauen.


----------



## schlonser (3. April 2018)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Stimmt, fahre wirklich fast jeden Tag...
> 
> Habe die Bilder ja auch den Jungs von Last geschickt. Die Empfehlung war ganz klar den Rahmen neu zu beschichten um keine weiteren Schäden davonzutragen.
> Irgendwie auch schön jetzt eine neue Farbe aussuchen zu dürfen aber bloß welche



Hier mal noch ein altes Bild, und ich warte sehnlichst auf Macken und Rost um Neu Lackieren zu können. Aber das Pulver hält Bombe und is echt fest.


----------



## schlonser (3. April 2018)

Aber als Farbe wäre sowas ganz oben:

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul#gallery  in Mercury

oder

https://www.justrideit.com.au/products/the-crude-oil-slick

hab bloß keine Ahnung wer sowas für Stahl anbietet.

Phosphatieren sieht auch nett aus.


----------



## schlonser (3. April 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Neu ist:
> 
> Pike mit AWK
> IronMan Decals an der Gabel
> ...



Wo hastn den Strebenschutz her?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2018)

Mein Klarpulver hält so, ich sprühe alles regelmäßig mit Öl ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (4. April 2018)

Sprühwachsn ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. April 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Klarpulver hält so, ich sprühe alles regelmäßig mit Öl ein.


Ich glaube, dann fährst du nicht viel und hart genug wie @skwal83


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2018)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann fährst du nicht viel und hart genug wie @skwal83


Ne so tough nehm ich mein Ffwd nicht ran  - ist nur für Schönwetter Enduro/Rennen....


----------



## hardtails (5. April 2018)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann fährst du nicht viel und hart genug wie @skwal83




Wenn schon dann richtig wiedergeben, ne


----------



## Das Brot (6. April 2018)

... ne ich denk es wird was dezenteres wie das hier... es sollte irgendwie zu den roten Anbauteilen passen


----------



## maddn11 (12. April 2018)

schlonser schrieb:


> Wo hastn den Strebenschutz her?


Den hab ich auch gesucht, passt ja zum Bike . Ich hab in GB bestellt, hat reibungslos geklappt in dem Shop:

http://www.ddcycles.co.uk/product/slap-me-hard-chainstay-protector/

Für ein filigranes Stalhardtail allerdings etwas groß (weit)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (12. April 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch gesucht, passt ja zum Bike . Ich hab in GB bestellt, hat reibungslos geklappt in dem Shop:
> 
> http://www.ddcycles.co.uk/product/slap-me-hard-chainstay-protector/
> 
> Für ein filigranes Stalhardtail allerdings etwas groß (weit)...



Das hätte ich befürchtet… sah aber net aus…nehm ich erstmal was ich hab…


----------



## Ebingerl (13. April 2018)

Das Brot schrieb:


> ... und dann gleich noch eine andere Baustelle, habt ihr bei den eloxierten Farben auch solche Probleme mit Lackabplatzern und Rost?
> Ich werde demnächst wohl den Tipp von Last nachgehen und den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen.
> Habe bisher recht wenig Bilder von umlackierten Rahmen gesehen.


Die Rahmen sind gepulvert, zumindest wurde das auf der Kickstarter-Seite behauptet. Eloxieren funktioniert auch bei Stahl nicht.
Mein Rahmen sind genauso schlimm aus. Was mich tierisch nervt, ist, dass der Rost sich auch überall an den Rohren spinnenartig unter dem Lack ausbreitet.


----------



## casir (13. April 2018)

Ebingerl schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sind gepulvert, zumindest wurde das auf der Kickstarter-Seite behauptet. Eloxieren funktioniert auch bei Stahl nicht.
> Mein Rahmen sind genauso schlimm aus. Was mich tierisch nervt, ist, dass der Rost sich auch überall an den Rohren spinnenartig unter dem Lack ausbreitet.
> Anhang anzeigen 717901



Hast du Dich mal bei LAST gemeldet?


----------



## Der Toni (13. April 2018)

casir schrieb:


> Hast du Dich mal bei LAST gemeldet?


Nutzlos! Ich hatte Last kontaktiert, weil ich die gleichen Probleme mit dem Rahmen habe.
Hier die Antwort:
...die transparenten Lackierungen sind anfälliger für solche Abplatzer da die Rahmen nach dem Schweißen für den optischen Effekt nicht nochmal gereinigt werden können.

Die Beschichtung/Lackierung ist auch von der Garantie ausgenommen, (wie übrigens bei den meisten Herstellern) daher können wir da auch nicht viel für dich tun.

Ich hoffe du hast trotzdem noch weiterhin Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## Ebingerl (13. April 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Nutzlos! Ich hatte Last kontaktiert, weil ich die gleichen Probleme mit dem Rahmen habe.
> Hier die Antwort:
> ...die transparenten Lackierungen sind anfälliger für solche Abplatzer da die Rahmen nach dem Schweißen für den optischen Effekt nicht nochmal gereinigt werden können.
> 
> ...



Wieso ist die Beschichtung von der Garantie ausgenommen? Wurde das entsprechend kommuniziert?

Irgendwie kommt mir so vor, als sei das mit den Lackabplatzern keine Ausnahmen bei den Last Rahmen


----------



## BrotherMo (13. April 2018)

Das ist keine Ausnahme bei allen Rahmen. Nur bei Stahl hast du die Problematik mit dem Rost.....


----------



## Ebingerl (13. April 2018)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Das ist keine Ausnahme bei allen Rahmen. Nur bei Stahl hast du die Problematik mit dem Rost.....



Dass nur Stahl rostet ist klar, aber MTB-Rahmen aus den frühen 90er Jahren sind heute auch noch nicht durchgerostet.


----------



## darkJST (13. April 2018)

Auch das Last wird nicht so schnell durchrosten wegen etwas Oberflächenrost. Hätteste das Teil in schwarz genommen würde der Lack halten, schön oder haltbar war die Wahl

Falls es stört neu pulvern lassen.


----------



## Der Toni (13. April 2018)

darkJST schrieb:


> .....Hätteste das Teil in schwarz genommen würde der Lack halten, schön oder haltbar war die Wahl
> 
> Falls es stört neu pulvern lassen.



Du hast ja Recht. Und hättest du dir ein Bike von einer anderen Firma gekauft, hättest du dir sogar die Farbe aussuchen dürfen und nicht nur nen langweiliges Schwarzes fahren müssen.


----------



## darkJST (13. April 2018)

Was erlaube er sich, ich habe natürlich ein grünes




2018.03.30. Lengefeld (Drecksau Enduro)-6 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaj (13. April 2018)

Hat jemand noch einen Rahmen in M oder L übrig? Würde gerne mein XL für meine Frau umbauen, da ich aus gesundheitlichen Grunden anscheinend einige Monate Pause machen muss.


----------



## Ebingerl (13. April 2018)

Zaj schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Rahmen in M oder L übrig? Würde gerne mein XL für meine Frau umbauen, da ich aus gesundheitlichen Grunden anscheinend einige Monate Pause machen muss.



Ich hab ein klar gepulvertes in L übrig. Die Komponenten kann ich jederzeit abbauen...


----------



## Felger (16. April 2018)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung....
> 
> 
> Nochmal zum Hängerthema. Meine Novatec Achse passt perfekt. Die Achse schließt mit Kupplung bündig auf der andere Seite ab. Die Klemmung ist in der Position genau richtig.
> ...



ah super - da liegt noch einer rum bei mir 

werd im Urlaub das FF auch für alles missbrauchen - one bike fits all  wenn nicht mit dem FF mit welchen Bike sonst

ggf noch wer Input für *Gepäckträger*? an einem anderen Rad habe ich einen Pletscher Quick Rack - ist schnell weggebaut und trägt 25kg wenn es sein muss (und noch mehr )
hier fehlen leider die passenden Ösen für die Befestigung - *wer ne Idee*?


----------



## Zaj (21. April 2018)

Zaj schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Rahmen in M oder L übrig? Würde gerne mein XL für meine Frau umbauen, da ich aus gesundheitlichen Grunden anscheinend einige Monate Pause machen muss.


OK, wenn FFWD Rahmen nicht mehr aufzuteiben sind, was gibt es für Alternativen um die Komponenten ohne großen Aufwand übernehmen zu können? Mit dem Hinterrad wird es wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, Tretlager und Steuersatz vermutlich auch, aber wenigstens den Rest?
Oder ist es dann sinnvoller gelich ein ganzes Rad zu besorgen? Die Fahrererin hat SL 82 und fühlt sich auf längeren Bikes wohler bzw. sicherer, sieht aber momentan kein Bedarf viel Geld für eigenes Rad auszugeben...


----------



## hasardeur (21. April 2018)

Wenn der Hinterbau Boost hat, kannst Du Das HR mit entsprechendne Adaptern übernehmen, ohne Boost geht auch. In beiden Fällen wirst Du um das erneute Zentrieren nicht herumkommen.

Ansonsten sind bei Teilespenden meist Leitungs-Längen problematisch.

Ähnliche Bikekonzepte gibt es mittlerweile reichlich. Schau Dich mal im Stahlforum um.


----------



## midige (21. April 2018)

Zaj schrieb:


> was gibt es für Alternativen



Nordest


----------



## Bikefritzel (22. April 2018)

Etwas ältere Jahrgänge vom Monraker Vantage gehen oft günstig her.


----------



## Zaj (22. April 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Nordest


Danke, das passt von der Geo wunderbar. Ist mir aber mit dem neuen Rahmen und Hinterrad zu viel Aufwand, um mein geliebtes Rad temporär zu verkleinern  Und ein zweites sehr ähnliches Rad kann ich mir nicht leisten...


----------



## darkJST (23. April 2018)

Hat Cannondale nicht auch schon seit langem so asymetrische Hinterräder? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben. Ist natürlich voll die Budgetmarke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaj (23. April 2018)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hat Cannondale nicht auch schon seit langem so asymetrische Hinterräder? Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben. Ist natürlich voll die Budgetmarke


Wenn es von Cannondale noch etwas annähernd so langes und flaches wie FF geben würde...
Wahrscheinlich wird es doch ein zweites Bike, etwas in Richtung Capra 29 AL, das ist aber hier sicherlich OT ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Du hast ja Recht. Und hättest du dir ein Bike von einer anderen Firma gekauft, hättest du dir sogar die Farbe aussuchen dürfen und nicht nur nen langweiliges Schwarzes fahren müssen.


Zeich ma lieber die neue *Farbe* !


----------



## Der Toni (30. Mai 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Zeich ma lieber die neue *Farbe* !


Gerne


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2018)

Woow... ein Titan Fastforward


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo Der Toni,
ist das Raw und Klarlack oder nur Raw? Mein FFW braucht auch bald was neues und ich bin noch am überlegen was es wird.....





Nach der Tour von Pieve di Ledro nach Riva im Gelateria Flora.


----------



## umtreiber (1. Juni 2018)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Der Toni,
> ist das Raw und Klarlack oder nur Raw? Mein FFW braucht auch bald was neues und ich bin noch am überlegen was es wird.....



Warum - deins sieht doch gut aus. Das original RAW sieht so aus:






In wirklichkeit noch vieeeel schlimmer ... bäähhh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (1. Juni 2018)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Der Toni,
> ist das Raw und Klarlack oder nur Raw? Mein FFW braucht auch bald was neues und ich bin noch am überlegen was es wird.....
> 
> 
> ...



Da Stand meines am Mittwoch....
Allerdings in Schwarz und mit vielen Menschen...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2018)

@
*Der Toni  Rahmen...*
ich übernehme mal. 




so habe ich es hergestellt !


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juni 2018)

Ich finde bei stahlrahmen ja irgendwie gerade gut, dass man sieht, dass es Stahl ist.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (1. Juni 2018)

@BrotherMo Das ist meistens die erste Tour: Pieve - MT.Guil - Pregasina - Riva, Eis + Kaffee und über die Ponale wieder zurück nach Pieve. War Anfang Mai da ,die Trails waren wie leer gefegt. 
@KHUJAND : Kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus... ich denke das ist gebürstet? Wie siehts mit dem Rost aus? Die Optik ist auf jeden Fall 
Der Original Lack ist sehr dünn und es gibt nach guten 2 Jahren intensiver Nutzung einige braune Stellen.


----------



## schlonser (1. Juni 2018)

Jupp, sieht schick aus! Wat haste gemacht?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2018)

Jooo... Rahmen ist gebeizt worden,  1x grob 1x fein gebürstet, danach mit Wachsspray eingesprüht worden, zum Schluss trocken gerieben.


----------



## Felger (2. Juni 2018)

hat gerade wer die passende schaftlänge für einen M Rahmen parat? kann gerade nicht nachsehen. Danke


----------



## miriquidi-biker (2. Juni 2018)

@KHUJAND Es ist danach aber schon etwas mehr Pflege angebracht? Mit der Zeit setzt der Stahl doch sicherlich Rost an.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2018)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> @KHUJAND Es ist danach aber schon etwas mehr Pflege angebracht? Mit der Zeit setzt der Stahl doch sicherlich Rost an.


 ja 2-3x im Jahr mit einem Wachshaltigen Mittel einsprühen und trocken wischen, sollte reichen... 
Rahmen ist ja verdichtet


----------



## Alex1206 (4. Juni 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja 2-3x im Jahr mit einem Wachshaltigen Mittel einsprühen und trocken wischen, sollte reichen...
> Rahmen ist ja verdichtet



Was nimmst du für ein Produkt dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Was nimmst du für ein Produkt dafür?


----------



## StereoIntegrate (29. Juni 2018)

Als totaler Fan des FastForward stehe ich schon seit längerer Zeit vor einem Problem mit der Hinterradbremse. Seit ich von Formula auf Guide gewechselt bin schleift der äussere der beiden Bremsbacken permanent auf der Scheibe, und das obwohl (wie auf den Bildern zu sehen) der Sattel schon maximal weit aussen sitzt. Bei der Formula RO Oval die ja bekannt für wenig Spiel zwischen den Bremsbacken ist, hatte ich nicht das Problem. Sämtliche Reinigungs- und Einstellungsversuche brachten bislang keinen Erfolg. Vllt kennt einer von euch des Rätsels Lösung?!
Viele Grüsse


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Juni 2018)

Fertigungstoleranzen am Rahmen, würde ich sagen.

Bei mir war es genau anders herum, ich musste was unterlegen. An der oberen Gewindebuchse mehr als an der unteren.
Bei deinem Rahmen steht die Gewindebuchse deutlich weiter heraus. So sieht es bei mir aus.


----------



## Premium_Biker (29. Juni 2018)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> Als totaler Fan des FastForward stehe ich schon seit längerer Zeit vor einem Problem mit der Hinterradbremse. Seit ich von Formula auf Guide gewechselt bin schleift der äussere der beiden Bremsbacken permanent auf der Scheibe, und das obwohl (wie auf den Bildern zu sehen) der Sattel schon maximal weit aussen sitzt. Bei der Formula RO Oval die ja bekannt für wenig Spiel zwischen den Bremsbacken ist, hatte ich nicht das Problem. Sämtliche Reinigungs- und Einstellungsversuche brachten bislang keinen Erfolg. Vllt kennt einer von euch des Rätsels Lösung?!
> Viele Grüsse



Da hilft wohl nur Plan fräsen...
Kontaktier doch mal Last zu dem Thema und hör dir an was sie anbieten...


----------



## StereoIntegrate (16. Juli 2018)

Bei Last ist das Problem unbekannt, daher konnte mir leider nicht wirklich geholfen werden....und vom Planfräsen wurde mir abgeraten. Ich werd mir eine andere Bremse bestellen, mal sehen ob das Problem dann immer noch besteht....Nervt!


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Juli 2018)

Nur weil Last das Problem nicht kennt, heißt das ja nicht, dass es kein Rahmenproblem ist.

Da der Bremsadapter auch von Last ist, lässt sich das ja leicht beweisen. Die Abmessungen beim PM-Standard sind ja eindeutig.
Der Abstand inneres Ausfallende zu Gewindebohrung muss 5,7 mm (± 0,1 mm) betragen.

Bevor du dir eine andere Bremse holst, würde ich das mal nachmessen.






In Vergangenheit gab es ja an einige Rahmen durchaus Verarbeitungsprobleme:
- Sattelrohr zu groß (31,8 statt 31,6)
- rechtes Tretlagergewinde sehr schwergängig
- PM Aufnahme bei mir (siehe oben)
- …


----------



## StereoIntegrate (17. Juli 2018)

cool! vielen Dank für den Hinweis....ich werde mal nachmessen, dann melde ich mich nochmal!


----------



## StereoIntegrate (17. Juli 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Fertigungstoleranzen am Rahmen, würde ich sagen.
> 
> Bei mir war es genau anders herum, ich musste was unterlegen. An der oberen Gewindebuchse mehr als an der unteren.
> Bei deinem Rahmen steht die Gewindebuchse deutlich weiter heraus. So sieht es bei mir aus.




das bedeutet, dass die Gewindebuchse bei mir evtl zu weit raussteht? wenn das der Fall wäre würde mir das Nachmessen der Bremsaufnahme ja nix bringen oder?


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Juli 2018)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> das bedeutet, dass die Gewindebuchse bei mir evtl zu weit raussteht? wenn das der Fall wäre würde mir das Nachmessen der Bremsaufnahme ja nix bringen oder?


Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass die Gewindebuchsen zu weit raus stehen.

Das Nachmessen behebt natürlich nicht das Problem, sonder dient nur zur Eingrenzung. Wenn du _»deutlich«_ mehr misst, wie die 5,7 mm, dann hat der Rahmen ein Toleranzproblem und man könnte Last in die Pflicht nehmen …

Wenn es nicht mehr wie 1 mm sind, dann könnte man auch eine oder zwei DIN 988 Passscheiben (10x16x0,5) zwischen Endkappe und Ausfallende legen, damit die Bremsscheibe nach innen wandert. Ist natürlich nicht schön beim Laufradausbau und -einbau, sollte aber funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (23. Juli 2018)

fährt hier eigentlich jemand das last mit starrgabel?


----------



## momir (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo, mein Last steht zum Verkauf.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1144665-last-fastforward-v1-grosse-l-schwarz-29-27-5

Gruß


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juli 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> fährt hier eigentlich jemand das last mit starrgabel?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-last-fastforward.798145/page-2#post-13789159


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juli 2018)

Weiß jemand ob es mal ne Neuauflage vom Rahmen gibt?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juli 2018)

@ONE78 
Warum sollte man das Last mit ner Starrgabel fahren?
@3K-Power 
Meines Wissens nicht hab die Jungs vor längerer Zeit mal angeschrieben.da wurde das verneint...da ich au eins gesucht hab.
Evtl gibts no n paar Restbestände wenn die letzten Garantien ausgelaufen sind...!?


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juli 2018)

Das ist schade. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, waren die weg wie warme Semmeln; da wäre ne weitere Auflage eigentlich ne logische Konsequenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juli 2018)

Ja die waren flott weg,da war ich Anfangs au net schnell genug...
Ist bei den Last Jungs halt ne Kostenfrage,ist halt doch ne kleine Firma


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2018)

momir schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Last steht zum Verkauf.
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1144665-last-fastforward-v1-grosse-l-schwarz-29-27-5
> 
> Gruß


Ist der Bikemarkt kaputt oder warum verlinkst Du die Verkaufsanzeige hier?


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juli 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ja die waren flott weg,da war ich Anfangs au net schnell genug...
> Ist bei den Last Jungs halt ne Kostenfrage,ist halt doch ne kleine Firma



Ich hab da grad auch mal ne Anfrage per Mail gesendet. Mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juli 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es mal ne Neuauflage vom Rahmen gibt?


Mittlerweile gibt es ja genügend Alternative oder sogar bessere Rahmen:

Cotic SolarisMax
Nordest Bardino
Stanton Switch9er

Bei den Rahmen sind die Geo-Daten alle im sag!
Und hier im Forum gibt es zu jeden Rahmen auch mindestens ein Faden.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juli 2018)

@3K-Power 
Sag mal Bescheid was die Jungs sagen?
Hab zwar mittlerweile eins,wäre aber trotzdem interesant zu wissen!
Rechne aber nicht mit ner allzu schnellen Antwort!
Ps welche Rahmengröße suchst denn?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juli 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> @ONE78
> Warum sollte man das Last mit ner Starrgabel fahren?
> ...



Ja warum sollte man sowas doofes machen? 
Ja warum fährt man überhaupt noch starrgabeln oder hardtails, und dann noch ohne Motor 

Danke @HTWolfi das Rad von @Almerer kenne ich, aber ich wollte wissen ob es noch mehr verrückte gibt die so komische Sachen machen und evtl einen kleinen erFAHRungsbericht geben können. 
Mir schwebt da gerade sone komische Idee vom starren-singlespeed-Klunker-29er(oder B+) Aufbau im Kopf rum...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juli 2018)

Nun hab selbst n Ritchey Starrbike da mag des ja passen
Aber n Fast Forward mit ner starren Gabel erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht...Aber mach mal nur deine Idee scheint ja schon fix zu sein


----------



## 3K-Power (24. Juli 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> @3K-Power
> Sag mal Bescheid was die Jungs sagen?
> Hab zwar mittlerweile eins,wäre aber trotzdem interesant zu wissen!
> Rechne aber nicht mit ner allzu schnellen Antwort!
> Ps welche Rahmengröße suchst denn?



Antwort kam prompt! 

ja, du kannst hoffen! Wir arbeiten bereits fleißig am V3 und der Launch ist
auch noch für dieses Jahr geplant.


Beste Grüße,
Michael

_________________________________________________________

Läuft


----------



## 3K-Power (24. Juli 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es ja genügend Alternative oder sogar bessere Rahmen:
> 
> Cotic SolarisMax
> Nordest Bardino
> ...




...gefallen mir alle nicht so...

Fahre selber gerade ein NS eccentric Djambo mit Plus Bereifung und das fährt schon echt geil; schiele aber auf stahl...

Einzig das neue Pole passt mir aktuell ins Bild..


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Juli 2018)

Ja schau mal einer an...damit hätte ich nicht  gerechnet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (24. Juli 2018)

Ich jetzt so auch nicht.. hab gleich noch mal Geo Daten angefragt aber dazu gibt’s noch keine Angaben...

Ich verstehe das aktuelle Patent der Ausfallenden nicht so ganz wie man da die Nabe einspannt und welcher Standard da passt; kann das evtl mal einer erläutern? Auf der Homepage finde ich nichts dazu..

http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/FASTFORWARD-Rahmen-V2

Bild 16/17


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Juli 2018)

Sie bisherigen Ausfallenden sind einfach nur Panne! Steckachse muss sein und da braucht man auch gar nicht diskutieren, ob und das Schnellspanner doch auch seine Berechtigung hat, Unsinn.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Juli 2018)

Wenn es auch schon ein paar Mal angesprochen wurde, möchte ich doch noch einmal auf den *asymmetrischen Hinterbau und die 135 mm Steckachse* hinweisen. Funktionell und konstruktiv finde ich diese nach heutigem Empfinden ungewöhnliche Lösung ohne jeden Tadel und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme mit der Laufradsteifigkeit oder der Reifenfreiheit. Ganz im Gegenteil, denn indem LAST die hintere Nabe um 6mm in Richtung Antriebsseite versetzt erreicht man einen beinahe identen Speichenwinkel und in Folge ein steiferes Hinterrad, ganz ohne Boost. Als schönen Nebeneffekt erreicht man eine Kettenlinie von 52mm, Verschleiß von Kassette und Kettenblatt sollten dadurch minimiert werden. 

Ganz klassisch bleibt LAST der 135mm Nabe treu – wer also bereits ein Hinterrad hat braucht dieses nur umzuzentrieren. Man muss allerdings bedenken, dass jedes „normal“ eingespeichte Hinterrad zuerst umzentriert werden muss, bzw. ein auf das LAST passende HR eben nicht an anderen Bikes passt. Für jemanden der keine scheu hat ein Laufrad umzuzentrieren ist die Sache schnell erledigt, komplett unerfahrene Biker müssen dafür dennoch den Weg zum Händler und zusätzlichen Aufwand auf sich nehmen.

Ein kleines aber sinnvolles Rahmendetail sind für mich die per Rändelrad in einstellbaren Ausfallenden mit denen sich die *Kettenstrebenlänge zwischen 426 und 436 mm verstellen*lässt. Sie war auch notwendig, denn während die Plus-Laufräder auch mit kurzen Kettenstreben passen, muss man für den Wechsel auf 29er Reifen vom Schlage des MAXXIS Ardent 2,4“ die Ausfallenen ganz bis zum hinteren Anschlag schrauben. LAST empfiehlt zwar nur bis 2,35“ Reifenbreite bei 29er Laufrädern bzw. 2,8“ bei B+, aber in den vergangenen Tests habe ich auch verschiedene 3,0“ breite 27,5“ Reifen (WTB Bridger und Trailboss 27,5×3,0″ und VEE TIRE Crown Gem 27,5×3,0″) problemlos im Hinterbau des Fastforward untergebracht. Derart breite Plus-Reifen werden auch durch den asymmetrischen Hinterbau des Fastforward ermöglicht, doch dazu weiter unten mehr.
Einen nennenswerten Unterschied im Handling zwischen den beiden Endstellungen konnte ich indes nicht „erfahren“, sowohl in der kürzesten wie auch in der längsten Position lies sich das Bike für meinen Geschmack recht leicht aufs Hinterrad ziehen.


----------



## 3K-Power (24. Juli 2018)

Naja evtl isses ja beim V3 wieder ganz anders 

Wenn man nämlich ne Boost Nabe besitzt schafft man sich ungern ne neue wieder mal an..


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Juli 2018)

Lass mer uns überraschen,bei den Bikeherstellern ändert sich ja grad eh dauernd was...Check da tw langsam au nimmer  durch....


----------



## Almerer (27. Juli 2018)

@ONE78  hab vorne noch auf 29+ umgebaut, super spassig und geht wie Sau! Wenn ich damit nicht auch im Winter die Rodelpisten hochfahren würde - und das geht super mit den dicken Schlappen, ist ja eher selten eisig... - hätte ich es auch als Singelspeed aufgebaut, vorne mit einem fetten Kettenblatt - ein Traum!
Gute Idee! Mach mal!


----------



## ONE78 (27. Juli 2018)

29+ hab ich mir auch überlegt. Welche einbauhöhe hat deine Gabel? Ich habe hier noch eine Krampus Gabel, aber die hat halt 1 1/8" und das sieht mit EC unten halt shice aus...


----------



## Almerer (27. Juli 2018)

500 wenn ich nicht nicht irre... deshalb vorne 29+. Sonst wird's kritisch mit Tretlagerhöhe. Kenn aber keine Starrgabel, die höher baut....


----------



## jan84 (8. August 2018)

Huhu, da es mir als dauerhafter Dekogegenstand doch irgendwie zu schade ist verkaufe ich mein FFWD (V1, Größe L, Grün). Falls wer interesse hat, die Details gibts im Bikemarkt . 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1152308-last-fastforward-v1-grosse-l-grun-29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (9. August 2018)

@jan84, ich würde es nehmen wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte...;-)
An alle hier: wenn einer ein 27,5 Laufrad (HR) für das FFWD hat und es eventuell verkaufen möchte, ich würde mich über Angebote freuen, Danke.


----------



## mw.dd (15. August 2018)

Da das hier ja jetzt auch der Last-FFWD-Markt ist:
Ich suche für einen Freund einen Rahmen in M. Gern im Set mit B+ -HR und Gabel oder auch komplett.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da das hier ja jetzt auch der Last-FFWD-Markt ist:
> Ich suche für einen Freund einen Rahmen in M. Gern im Set mit B+ -HR und Gabel oder auch komplett.


https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1153472-last-bikes-fastforward-v01-frame-m
(kenn ich nicht, nur grad gesehen)


----------



## Alex1206 (16. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da das hier ja jetzt auch der Last-FFWD-Markt ist:
> Ich suche für einen Freund einen Rahmen in M. Gern im Set mit B+ -HR und Gabel oder auch komplett.



Ich werde meinen L Rahmen abgeben wenn Interesse besteht....


----------



## schneckerias (16. August 2018)

Tagchen,

ich würde mein Fastforward (V2) in L und 29" als Komplettrad abgeben. Schwarzmatt. In kürze werde ich es hier in den Bikemarkt stellen aber vorab hier mal anbieten.


----------



## maddn11 (16. August 2018)

Und ich hätte noch ein 29er Hinterrad für das FF abzugeben, ich bin dann doch auf 650+ umgestiegen. DT Swiss Spline 1700 direkt von Last gekauft, ist kaum gebraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (17. September 2018)

Falls jemand einen XL Rahmen abzugeben hat, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. September 2018)

Hi, ich hätte einen 650b+ LRS für's FFWD abzugeben, Dt350, XM551 Felgen, Comp/D-light Speichen. Neuwertig. Bei Interesse PN. 

Bin dann doch zurück zu 29.


----------



## Alex1206 (4. Oktober 2018)

Mein Last in der aktuellsten Ausbaustufe. Selten so ein problemloses Bike gehabt. Jetzt muss es gehen, da ich von einem neuen Bike angefixt wurde.....


----------



## schneckerias (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein LRS abzugeben.  https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1178363-spank-oozy-trail-295-evo-mit-noa-bl-naben-29


----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2018)

Einmal ne Frage bezüglich eines im FFWD genutzen Hinterrads.

Ich nutze eine Chris King Iso Nabe, die verbaute Achse hat natürlich 135 mm.
Ich hab aber noch die orginale 142 mm Achse.
Das HR is ja 6 mm nach links zentriert.

Wenn ich nun die 142 mm Achse einbaue und auf der Bremsseite einen 6 mm Achsspacer einbaue,
dann wär das Laufrad doch Boost...oder?

Ich müsste halt die Bremsscheibe um bis zu 6 mm nach aussen spacern, 
dann wäre es doch mittig zentriert für 148 mm Boost.

Oder?


----------



## Adam1987 (21. Oktober 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Einmal ne Frage bezüglich eines im FFWD genutzen Hinterrads.
> 
> Ich nutze eine Chris King Iso Nabe, die verbaute Achse hat natürlich 135 mm.
> Ich hab aber noch die orginale 142 mm Achse.
> ...



Da würde ich Rücksprache mit Last halten ob der Hinterbau 13mm auseinander gedrückt werden darf. Außerdem brauchst du dann eine längere Schnellspannachse.

Aber... warum nicht einfach die 135mm Achse verwenden und in 5min. alle bremseitigen nippel um ca. 3 Umdrehungen spannen?


----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2018)

Es geht nicht um eine Nutzung im FFWD,
das Hinterrad soll in einen Boost 148 Hinterbau.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Oktober 2018)

Den Ansatz hatte ich auch, müsste dann aber neu zentrieren, das vormals im FFWD genutzte Rad war in einem Boost-Hinterbau zu weit Richtung Antriebsseite zentriert. Wieviel, habe ich nicht gemessen.


----------



## casir (2. November 2018)

Fährt jemand hier zufällig einen 2.5" Reifen am HR ?
Mich würde interessieren ob das mit folgendem Reifen passt: 
*Maxxis HighRoller II WT 29x2,50" TR EXO 3C MaxxTerra*


----------



## freetourer (2. November 2018)

casir schrieb:


> Fährt jemand hier zufällig einen 2.5" Reifen am HR ?
> Mich würde interessieren ob das mit folgendem Reifen passt:
> *Maxxis HighRoller II WT 29x2,50" TR EXO 3C MaxxTerra*



Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (2. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Passt



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe an meinen Felgen eine Innenmaulweite von 25mm, ich hoffe das passt dort auch noch von der Höhe?!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. November 2018)

casir schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ich habe an meinen Felgen eine Innenmaulweite von 25mm, ich hoffe das passt dort auch noch von der Höhe?!


Die Räder werden ja mit Nobby Nics angeboten (wurden sie zumindest füher), der sollte ja ähnlich aufbauen wie ein HRII 2.5er.


----------



## casir (2. November 2018)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Die Räder werden ja mit Nobby Nics angeboten (wurden sie zumindest füher), der sollte ja ähnlich aufbauen wie ein HRII 2.5er.



Ich werde es einfach probieren und berichten!

Der 2.4er Minion passt ja auch und sooo groß sollte der Unterschied ja nicht sein...

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2018)

casir schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinen Felgen eine Innenmaulweite von 25mm,


Warum willst Du die WT fahren, wenn Du nur 25mm-Felgen hast?


----------



## casir (2. November 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Warum willst Du die WT fahren, wenn Du nur 25mm-Felgen hast?



Funktioniert trotzdem gut (habe ich am Coal schon probiert) und ich habe so am Hardtail mehr passive Dämpfung.


----------



## hasardeur (3. November 2018)

Es ging @mw.dd vermutlich darum, dass bei den WT Varianten das Profil für breite Felgen angepasst wurde und auf schmalen Felgen zu sehr „gebogen“wird, was kippeliges Kurvenverhalten und späten Einsatz der Seitenstollen zur Folge haben kann.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. November 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es ging @mw.dd vermutlich darum, dass bei den WT Varianten das Profil für breite Felgen angepasst wurde und auf schmalen Felgen zu sehr „gebogen“wird, was kippeliges Kurvenverhalten und späten Einsatz der Seitenstollen zur Folge haben kann.


Es ist genau anders herum (weniger rund)...
Edit: Unsinn


----------



## hasardeur (3. November 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Es ist genau anders herum (weniger rund)...



Das musst Du mir erklären. Bei breiter Felge stehen die Reifenflanken steiler und sind bei WT Reifen auch noch kürzer. Bei schmaler Felge ergibt das den von mir beschrieben Effekt.

https://www.maxxis.com/wide-trail-wt-design


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. November 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das musst Du mir erklären. Bei breiter Felge stehen die Reifenflanken steiler und sind bei WT Reifen auch noch kürzer. Bei schmaler Felge ergibt das den von mir beschrieben Effekt.
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/wide-trail-wt-design


Du hast recht, was ich geschrieben habe ist Unsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbyAIC (8. Januar 2019)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, gebe mein V1 Gr L in blau ab

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1212978-last-bikes-fastforward-l-v1-blau-super-zustand-29


----------



## imkreisdreher (11. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand ein Cane Creek Slamset verbaut? passt das ohne Spalt, Is41 oder Is42 besser? 
Hat jemand ein Extralite Ultratop verbaut und kann was dazu sagen?
Danke.


----------



## Grins3katze (12. Februar 2019)

Das bringt aber nur 3mm versus das klassische Oberteil... Ich fahre ohne Spacer und mein Bremshebel kommt schon am Rahmen dran falls ich ein Barspin machen möchte...gewollt oder ungewollt 

Wenn dann glaube ich lieber IS41.


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2019)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Das bringt aber nur 3mm versus das klassische Oberteil... Ich fahre ohne Spacer und mein Bremshebel kommt schon am Rahmen dran falls ich ein Barspin machen möchte...gewollt oder ungewollt
> 
> Wenn dann glaube ich lieber IS41.


jeder Millimeter weniger zählt!  (sehr kurzer Gabelschaft)


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2019)

Bei mir ist der Schaft auch zu kurz, aber 2/3el geklemmt reicht doch, muss man nicht so eng sehen...


----------



## dani08051991 (12. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Schaft auch zu kurz




Der DMR Defy ist nicht schlecht wenn es knapp ist.




Nur 27mm Stack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2019)

genau, der Defy 35 ist angedacht. Aber damit der passt, brauch ich wenigstens so viel Gabelschaft 



> "...
> with the defy 35 you want the top of the steerer to be in the middle of the top bolt, as a rough measurement the minimum insert will be 23mm
> 
> Kind Regards
> ...


----------



## dani08051991 (12. Februar 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> genau, der Defy 35 ist angedacht. Aber damit der passt, brauch ich wenigstens so viel Gabelschaft


Ok dann ists wirklich knapp


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> genau, der Defy 35 ist angedacht. Aber damit der passt, brauch ich wenigstens so viel Gabelschaft


rofl

Ist die Gabel so wertvoll?


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Februar 2019)

Neuen Schaft einpressen lassen ist keine Option ? Wird doch hier im Forum irgendwo für ~90 € angeboten.


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Februar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Neuen Schaft einpressen lassen ist keine Option ? Wird doch hier im Forum irgendwo für ~90 € angeboten.


Das ist leider keine Option. Wenn mein Projekt zustande kommt, zeig ich mal ein Foto - dann wird auch klar, warum es nicht geht ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (14. Februar 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> jeder Millimeter weniger zählt!  (sehr kurzer Gabelschaft)



Zu dem Oberteil kann ich nichts sagen, müsste mal meins messen.
Welches Unterteil hast du denn?


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Februar 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Zu dem Oberteil kann ich nichts sagen, müsste mal meins messen.
> Welches Unterteil hast du denn?


Ich würde das Extralite Ultrabottom (EC44/40) nehmen, das baut mit 10mm am niedrigsten, als nächstflachere Alternative käme das CC 40 mit 12mm in Frage. Da hab ich schon zum CC 40 überlegt, einen flacheren Gabelkonus zu nehmen und die Schale unten noch etwas zu kürzen, da der originale Gabelkonus ja sehr dick ist.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Februar 2019)

Ich suche einen XL Rahmen (Farbe vorzugsweise schwarz), bitte alles anbieten


----------



## hardtails (2. April 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jooo... Rahmen ist gebeizt worden,  1x grob 1x fein gebürstet, danach mit Wachsspray eingesprüht worden, zum Schluss trocken gerieben.



interssant wäre wie der nach einem Winter gefahren aussieht


----------



## Das Brot (17. Mai 2019)

Servus Zusammen, bin gerade am überlegen mir endlich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nachzurüsten. Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen damit im FFW? 

Beim Fahren kam mir der Gedanke, dass es im Gelände auf der Ebene oder bergauf eigentlich ordentlich rumpelt am Arsch und ob das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze überhaupt mitmacht. Grundsätzlich bekommt eine versenkbare Sattelstütze im Hardtail ja mehr ab als beim Fully. Haben die Sattelstützen dadurch mehr Spiel oder stecken die das mittlerweile weg?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2019)

Quatsch.


----------



## schlonser (17. Mai 2019)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen, bin gerade am überlegen mir endlich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nachzurüsten. Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen damit im FFW?
> 
> Beim Fahren kam mir der Gedanke, dass es im Gelände auf der Ebene oder bergauf eigentlich ordentlich rumpelt am Arsch und ob das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze überhaupt mitmacht. Grundsätzlich bekommt eine versenkbare Sattelstütze im Hardtail ja mehr ab als beim Fully. Haben die Sattelstützen dadurch mehr Spiel oder stecken die das mittlerweile weg?
> 
> Grüße



So eine Sattelstütze ist ein absolutes Muß, erst dadurch kann man sich aktiv auf dem Bike bewegen und auch die ganzen hinteren Schläge besser abfangen.
Die vielgeschmähte Reverb hält bei mir seit 2016 ohne Service, wobei ich mir jetzt eine Bikeyoke oder OneUp holen würde.

Ich wiege 95 KG, also das Ding hat auch ordentlich was zu halten.


----------



## dirkd (17. Mai 2019)

Moin, ich schließe mich @schlonser an. Reverb in 150mm. Bis heute kein Service, keine Montageprobleme. Lediglich beim Anziehen der Sattelklemme habe ich auf Einhaltung der 4NM Anzugsmoment geachtet, sonst schnürt man die Stütze ein. Funktion dann nur zögerlich.
Ohne die Absenkbare würde viel Potential verschenkt...
Meine Meinung...
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Grins3katze (17. Mai 2019)

Das Brot schrieb:


> ob das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze überhaupt mitmacht.



Ja auf jeden fall, dafür sind sie auch verbaut... Damit mach das biken gleich deutlich mehr Spass... Ich fahre die (alte) Moveloc Vecnum 200mm seit 2014...

btw. Hat jemand schon vom FFWD V3 was gehört? doch auf Eis gelegt worden das Projekt?


----------



## BrotherMo (17. Mai 2019)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> btw. Hat jemand schon vom FFWD V3 was gehört? doch auf Eis gelegt worden das Projekt?



Das würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## midige (17. Mai 2019)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen, bin gerade am überlegen mir endlich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nachzurüsten. Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen damit im FFW?
> 
> Beim Fahren kam mir der Gedanke, dass es im Gelände auf der Ebene oder bergauf eigentlich ordentlich rumpelt am Arsch und ob das eine versenkbare Sattelstütze überhaupt mitmacht. Grundsätzlich bekommt eine versenkbare Sattelstütze im Hardtail ja mehr ab als beim Fully. Haben die Sattelstützen dadurch mehr Spiel oder stecken die das mittlerweile weg?
> 
> Grüße



Keinerlei Probleme mit 160er Revive und 80 kg.
Dropperpost macht meiner Ansicht beim Hardtail noch mehr Sinn als beim Fully, weil einem der abgesenkte Sattel nicht ins Kreuz haut.

Unbedingt empfehlenswert,

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Das Brot (17. Mai 2019)

Cool vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten...

Klar den Sattel hab ich natürlich schon runter gemacht wenn es länger bergab ging ... halt immer mit anhalten usw. verbunden. Das nervt und bei kleinen Bergabpassagen blieb er natürlich oben.

Habe nun die OneUp V2 im Auge. 

Grüße 

Micha


----------



## Domus (17. Mai 2019)

Servus,
absenkbare Sattelstütze ist ein Muss. Fahre die Reverb 170 im FFW und die tut seit 2016 ihren Dienst ohne Murren. Hatte im Übrigen noch nie ein Problem mit einer meiner Reverbs.

Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Fastforward V1 Rahmen, rot, Größe M??? Auch mit LRS (Hope Pro 2 Naben mit Hopetech Enduro 29",  xD und Shimano Freilauf) 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2186361

Grüße
Dom


----------



## Das Brot (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, ist bei der Installation einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze was zu beachten bzw. kann mir kurz jmd Bilder von der Zugverlegung schicken.
Am Loch im Sitzrohr fahre ich direkt mit der Zughülle durch... da gab es kein Teil was noch in das Loch muss oder?

Grüße

Michl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2019)

Einfach durch. Beachte das übliche Sitzrohrdurchmesserproblem (falls du es hast). Zugverlegung ergibt sich doch. Sollte halt lang genug sein .


----------



## Das Brot (16. Juni 2019)

Danke


----------



## LuckZero (17. Juli 2019)

Servus,

Der Lack ist so gut wie ab  und aus transparent grün wird braun....

Spaß beiseite. Ich möchte den Rahmen pulvern lassen, da ich den Bock einfach mag. 

hat sich erledigt.  Die Bude um die Ecke Sandstrahlt den Bock auch.

Gruß


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. September 2019)

.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. September 2019)

Stehe aktuell vor dem Kauf einer neuen Gabel. Tendiere zu 130mm Federweg, da ich einen agiles Bike bevorzuge. Aktuell bin ich mit 150mm Pike unterwegs. Hat jemand Erfahrung zu 130 bzw 140mm FW?


----------



## BrotherMo (1. Oktober 2019)

Das FFWD wurde als Komplettrad doch mit 140 mm Gabel ausgeliefert, oder?

Ich finde das passt auch sehr gut zum Charakter und der Geo vom Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. Oktober 2019)

140 mm sind Standard.
130 mm oder 150 mm gehen problemlos. Genau genommen müsst man die Einbaulänge der Gabel berücksichtigen.
Die Charakteristik (Kennlinie) der Gabel macht oft mehr aus wie ± 10 mm Federweg.

Wirklich agil dürfte das FFWD auch mit 130 mm nicht werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2019)

Vorsicht mit dem Tretlager bei zu kurzer Gabel.
140 Pike ist ideal von der Länge


----------



## Domus (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab's auch als 29" mit 140mm Pike gefahren und das war immer perfekt. Von Bikepark bis Transalp... Einfach ein geiles Bike!


----------



## FranG (1. Oktober 2019)

Fahre meins in 650B und 29 mit einer 140er Pike. Fun pur!


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. Oktober 2019)

Das Tretlager ist relativ hoch, verglichen mit anderen modernen Hardtails. Sehe kein Problem mit 130mm oder 650b Hinterrad.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2019)

Hoch? Wo fährst du??


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Oktober 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hoch? Wo fährst du??


Ja, BB drop von 55 mm am FFWD ist für ein aktuelles 29" Rad – in dieser Kategorie – eher hoch.
Orange P7 29 hat 68 mm und das P7 mit 27,5" hat 58 mm (!).

War zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich fahre mit dem FFWD so etwas – da bin ich ganz froh, wenn das Tretlager nicht zu tief ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2019)

....


----------



## seblubb (1. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## un1e4shed (2. Oktober 2019)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich irgendwann mal ein V3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Oktober 2019)

Verkaufe mein fast ungefahrenes V1/2 in XL in rot. 
FFWD XL rot wie neu


----------



## Grins3katze (7. Oktober 2019)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt eigentlich irgendwann mal ein V3?



Ich glaube es ist leider doch nicht mehr in Planung... aber man kann trotzdem hoffen... Ich hätte gern ein Hardtail update  Habe meins schon seit der Kickstarter Aktion ende 2015...

Meine Wünsche @JF-LAST 

Längeren Reach
Steilere Sitzwinkel
Boost Standard
Lenkwinkel (Vielleicht noch minimal flacher? +/- 63°)
Kürzeren Sitzrohr (Hab mein XL einfach abgesägt um eine Stütze mit 200mm Hub fahren zu können)

Liebe Grüsse in die Runde 

Chris


----------



## Muellbeutel (8. Oktober 2019)

Würde ich ergänzen um:

ganz normale, nicht verstellbare Schraubachse (boost oder nicht - mir egal)
Steuersatz oben ZS oder EC statt IS. Optik des Steuerrohres ist zweitrangig, die Funktion nicht

2015 zur Kickstarter Aktion war das FFWD der Zeit vorraus . Jetzt gibt es viele Alternativen.


----------



## Milsani (8. Oktober 2019)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt eigentlich irgendwann mal ein V3?


Ich war letzten Freitag in Dortmund und hab mal nachgefragt: Da soll wohl was in der Pipeline sein, man sagte mir was von ca. in einem 1/2 Jahr, für mehr Infos reichten meine Verhörmethoden leider nicht aus... ;-)

M.


----------



## maddn11 (8. Oktober 2019)

Milsani schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Freitag in Dortmund und hab mal nachgefragt: Da soll wohl was in der Pipeline sein, man sagte mir was von ca. in einem 1/2 Jahr, für mehr Infos reichten meine Verhörmethoden leider nicht aus... ;-)
> 
> M.


Das nächste Mal die Daumenschrauben mitnehmen...


----------



## maddn11 (8. Oktober 2019)

Die verstellbaren Ausfallenden möchte ich persönlich nicht missen, da ich hinten 27.5+ fahre (und vorne 29'').
Dadurch ist der Lenkwinkel auch noch etwas flacher und kann sagen, unter 64 Grad ist teilweise schon grenzwertig, da die Tendenz zum Einklappen schon sehr hoch ist, zumindest bei technischen Stellen (z.B. hohe Stufen in engen Kehren).
Das mit dem Steuersatz wäre aber super!


----------



## Grins3katze (8. Oktober 2019)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Würde ich ergänzen um:
> 
> ganz normale, nicht verstellbare Schraubachse (boost oder nicht - mir egal)
> Steuersatz oben ZS oder EC statt IS. Optik des Steuerrohres ist zweitrangig, die Funktion nicht
> ...



Alternative für <500€? Ich suche ein noch länger und flacher 29er Hardtail als das FFWD... gibt es sowas?

Ja der IS oben beim Fastforward war nicht perfekt gemacht. Was habt ihr sonst gegen IS? (ich hatte bisher IS nur bei einem Mondraker Dune Carbon und fand es ziemlich problemlos und einfach)

@Milsani  wir hören schon seit fast 2 Jahre das was im Pipeline ist...


----------



## Muellbeutel (8. Oktober 2019)

Unter 500€ und "extremer" Geo ist natürlich eine Ansage. Der Preis bei der Kickstarter Aktion war so allerdings auch nicht auf Marktniveau. Dankenswerterweise 

Is: 

War bei mir nie dicht, nichtmal ansatzweise. - Die Verfügbarkeit anständiger Steuersätze ist einfach viel zu gering.
winkelsteuersatz fällt raus.
Wenn Steuersatz kaputt - gleich Rahmen kaputt

Das es Lagerschalen gibt hat schon Maschinenbautechnisch seinen Sinn. Bei Stahlrahmen geht es ja noch, aber weiches Alu oder Carbon... Sehe für den Verbraucher einfach keinen wirklichen Vorteil. 

Ich fahre in der Stadt Räder von um 1950, wäre schön wenn heutige Produkte auch für mehrere Generationen gut sind.


----------



## maddn11 (8. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ein Mountainbike für Generationen hält, ist es nicht genug oder nicht bestimmungsgerecht verwendet worden.
Ich hatte auch schon Rahmen vielgefahrener MTBs, die nach nicht mal 5 Jahren in Rente gehen mussten und jetzt an der Wand zur Zierde hängen.
Davon abgesehen würde ich sie auch nicht mehr fahren wollen, weil sich da doch noch einiges an Fortschritt getan hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Cane Creek Slamset verbaut? passt das ohne Spalt, Is41 oder Is42 besser?
> Hat jemand ein Extralite Ultratop verbaut und kann was dazu sagen?
> Danke.


So sieht das Slamset aus:





dani08051991 schrieb:


> Der DMR Defy ist nicht schlecht wenn es knapp ist.Anhang anzeigen 825689
> 
> Nur 27mm Stack





FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Neuen Schaft einpressen lassen ist keine Option ? Wird doch hier im Forum irgendwo für ~90 € angeboten.





imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Das ist leider keine Option. Wenn mein Projekt zustande kommt, zeig ich mal ein Foto - dann wird auch klar, warum es nicht geht ;-)





imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich würde das Extralite Ultrabottom (EC44/40) nehmen, das baut mit 10mm am niedrigsten, als nächstflachere Alternative käme das CC 40 mit 12mm in Frage. Da hab ich schon zum CC 40 überlegt, einen flacheren Gabelkonus zu nehmen und die Schale unten noch etwas zu kürzen, da der originale Gabelkonus ja sehr dick ist.


So sieht das aus:



Jetzt ist auch klar, warum man den Gabelschaft nicht tauschen konnte. 



Front ist immer noch zu hoch, keine Ahnung, was ich mache, wenn ich eine Federgabel einbauen würde.
Erstaunlich, was man damit alles fahren kann, top für den Winter.


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Oktober 2019)

Syntace Flat Force 44 oder 55mm Vorbau, der baut flach und fällt steil ab.
und dazu den Vectorlenker mit -10mm Drop.
Das sollte sicher 2-3cm bringen.

Edith sagt, dass das Ratt schön ist, aber ihr eine schwarze Gabel noch besserer gefallen könnte.


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2019)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Syntace Flat Force 44 oder 55mm Vorbau, der baut flach und fällt steil ab.
> und dazu den Vectorlenker mit -10mm Drop.
> Das sollte sicher 2-3cm bringen.
> 
> Edith sagt, dass das Ratt schön ist, aber ihr eine schwarze Gabel noch besserer gefallen könnte.


Finde ja 44mm Vorbau schon sehr lang    den hab ich natürlich auch schon angeschaut.
Der Vectorlenker mit -10 ist nur 740mm breit und gibt es grad nur aus Carbon, oder? Zu teuer alles


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Oktober 2019)

ui stimmt. Ich dachte immer alle Vectors haben 780mm ungekürzt.
Dann wäre vllt. noch:
BBB Horizon BHB-09Di2 780, angeblich 0Rise, Aber falschrum eingebaut behaupte ich -5mm Rise und billig. Nur Di2 Version ist so breit!
Niner Carbon Flat Top RDO 780mm mit -5mm Rise. Preislich allerdings eher unattraktiv
Ritchey WCS Trail Flat 760 und -5mm

Hab da eben auch schonmal gesucht


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2019)

Hab jetzt mal meinen high10 umgedreht, mal schauen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Oktober 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> So sieht das Slamset aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin,

ich habe jetzt die Vorgeschichte nicht gelesen, falls es eine gab, deshalb meine Frage: Warum baut man sich das Rad SO auf? Was machst du damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Oktober 2019)

weil mit der richtigen Geo auch ein starres HT vielviel Freud macht? Zumindest gings mir mit meinem Mondraker Vantage so.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Oktober 2019)

Macht dann ne Gabel mit Lockout nicht mehr Sinn? Ist ja so wie, ich kaufe mir ein Fully und baue hinten einen Stock ein...


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2019)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Macht dann ne Gabel mit Lockout nicht mehr Sinn? Ist ja so wie, ich kaufe mir ein Fully und baue hinten einen Stock ein...


 Nach deiner "Logik" ist der Lockout der Stock statt Dämpfer/Gabel. ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Oktober 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Nach deiner "Logik" ist der Lockout der Stock statt Dämpfer/Gabel. ;-)


Ja, hast du richtig verstanden. Der Lockout würde dann dieses rote Ding ersetzen und du hast die Option auf beides. Starr und halt eben nicht starr.


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Mein FFWD knarzt .....
> 
> Und ich bin anscheinend zu doof die Ursache zu finden...
> 
> ...



Hattest du die Ursache damals Gefunden?


----------



## BrotherMo (16. November 2019)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hattest du die Ursache damals Gefunden?



Hatte seinerzeit noch die Kurbel demontiert.
Alles gereinigt und mit ordentlich Fett verbaut. Gleiches nochmal mit den Pedalen.
Danach war es weg und ist es bis heute....


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

Möchte meinem FFW gerne eine neue Farbe verpassen, aber man liest über die Lasusfarben einige Rostprobleme. Wurde da schlechter Pulverlack benutzt?


----------



## ONE78 (16. November 2019)

da ist halt kein rostschutz drunter, nur klar- bzw lasurlack auf dem blanken metall.


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

Und bei dem schwarzen?


----------



## ONE78 (16. November 2019)

da soll das besser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> da soll das besser sein



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2019)

Ist aber so


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

Warum sollte bei dem schwarzen die vorbehandlung anders bzw. besser gemacht worden sein?


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2019)

Es gab mal seitens Last eine Erklärung zu dem Thema warum die transparenten Lasurlacke empfindlicher sind - musst mal im Forum nach suchen.

Mein grüner V1 Rahmen rostet nicht - ich habe ihn direkt nach Kaufmit einer zusätzlichen Klarlack - Schicht überzogen und innen konserviert.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

Meiner rostet auch nicht (mehr). Fahre ihn nicht bei Nässe und schwitze nicht .


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

Dann liegt es nicht an der vorbehandlung sondern am lack selber.


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Es gab mal seitens Last eine Erklärung zu dem Thema warum die transparenten Lasurlacke empfindlicher sind - musst mal im Forum nach suchen.
> 
> ....


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

Hat jemand seinen Rahmen vor dem Pulvern schon mal verzinken lassen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. November 2019)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hat jemand seinen Rahmen vor dem Pulvern schon mal verzinken lassen?


Hab ich nicht, aber ich glaube da kriegst du Problem mit Bremsaufnahme, Steuersatz, Sitzrohr etc, weil verzinken mWn nach nur im Tauchbad geht, d.h. der Rahmen wird komplett verzinkt, und du müsstest alle Schnittstellen danach nochmal ausreichen (lassen). Die Zinkschicht ist außerdem relativ dick glaube ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (16. November 2019)

Mein roter V2 rostet auch nicht wirklich. Bisschen im Sitzrohr was hässliche Spuren auf der revive hinterlässt. Aber sonst ist er ok.


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. November 2019)

Ok dann lass ich das mal lieber und versuch den Rahmen so gut wie möglich vorzubereiten und einen guten Glossy Pulverlack zu bekommen


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. November 2019)

So habe jetzt nochmal eine Frage zwecks dem Lasur Pulverlack und zwar wenn ich meinen Rahmen vorher vernickeln lassen würde, dann dürfte es doch keine Rostprobleme geben oder?


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. November 2019)

Hab einen schnellen Fastforward-Laufradsatz abzugeben mit Dt Swiss XR391, D-light auf Pro4 vorne/350 hinten. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## ONE78 (29. November 2019)




----------



## Custom Waidler (29. November 2019)

Wahrscheinlich das letzte Foto vom schwarzen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. November 2019)

Die schwarzen haben halt gescheit Grundierung drunter wodurch der Lack besser hält, geht bei durchsichtigen Lackierungen nicht. So in etwa war die Erklärung von Last damals.

Wie viele Abplatzungen hast du?


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. November 2019)

Also aplatzungen hab ich am Sattelrohr oben und hinten wo das laufrad festgeschraubt wird. 
Die schwarzen Rahmen haben auch keine bessere Grundierung, sondern die Lasusfarben sind nicht so beständig. Wenn man Lasur pulvert dnn sollte man vorher chrompulvern.


----------



## darkJST (29. November 2019)

Der Witz mit der Lasur ist ja das man die Bearbeitungsspuren und Anlauffarben vom schweißen sieht. Die sind aber bei den schwarzen Rahmen nicht mehr zu sehen weil die sandgestrahlt sind...soweit ich mich erinnere. Die Rahmen von Cotic waren glaub phosphatiert...oder wars ein anderer Hersteller? Hm


----------



## Grins3katze (2. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Fastforward Fahrer,

Mein CaneCreek Steuersatz schwächelt und knackt schon Seit eine Weile. Alles Fetten hilft aber es hält nicht sehr Lange und knackt wieder... Fährt jemand der Hope Steuersatz (IS41-28.6/EC44-40) im Fastforward und könnte berichten? 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## maddn11 (2. Dezember 2019)

Wenn es eine Pike oder Lyric ist, lass mal den Gabelschaft prüfen. 
Die knacken gerne, lassen sich aber vom Profi neu einkleben.


----------



## Grins3katze (2. Dezember 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Pike oder Lyric ist, lass mal den Gabelschaft prüfen.
> Die knacken gerne, lassen sich aber vom Profi neu einkleben.



Die Gabel habe ich schon ausgeschlossen, kommt schon vom Steuersatz... tippe auf das IS Oberteil... 

Ich habe bisher nur Fox 36er gehabt die knacken... zum Glück wird die Krone immer auf Kulanz von Fox getauscht... Ich habe schon 6 neue Krone (verteilt auf 2 Gabel) bekommen... 
VG,


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Dezember 2019)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Die Gabel habe ich schon ausgeschlossen,


Andere eingebaut oder wie kannst dir da sicher sein?


----------



## Almerer (3. Januar 2020)

Fastforward im Winteranzug


----------



## hulster (4. Januar 2020)

Tolle Fotos!!!


----------



## Almerer (4. Januar 2020)

Danke! Freut mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Januar 2020)

Hi, 
habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich einen neuen Laufradsatz  dt swiss  m1900 spline günstig bekommen. Jetzt möchte ich den selber gerne asymmetrisch umzentrieren wenn es geht. 
Wenn ich jetzt an die Speichen auf der Bremsscheibe Seite anziehe muss ich wahrscheinlich die auf der anderen Seite um das gleiche locker machen oder? 
Wieviel Umdrehungen muss ich bei jeder Speiche ungefähr machen für die 6mm?
Ich hoffe das die Speichenlänge passt ?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2020)

Speichen Länge sollte reichen. 
Wieviel musst du sehen, DT SPLINE ist halt was doof wegen den verklebten Nippeln und geraden Speichen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Januar 2020)

Warum verklebt?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2020)

Wie warum??


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Januar 2020)

Warum sind die verklebt

Ich glaub das lass ich lieber machen


----------



## Grins3katze (5. Januar 2020)

@cxfahrer  meinst du wegen den Squorx / Pro Lock Nippeln? (Die haben Schraubensicherung drin)

Das sollte kein Problem sein, irgendwann muss jedes Laufrad nachgezogen werden...


----------



## Grins3katze (5. Januar 2020)

Hab kurz nachgeschaut... und was ich vermutet hab gefunden:

*DT Pro Lock®:*
_Beim Pro Lock®-Prozess wird eine patentierte Zweikomponenten-Klebeflüssigkeit in das Nippelgewinde gespritzt, was einen extrem haltbaren Laufradbau ermöglicht. Durch Schrauben des Nippels auf die Speiche wird der Kleber aktiviert und beginnt auzuhärten. Mit Pro Lock® ist ein Nachspannen des Laufrades mit nur geringer Verringerung der Schraubensicherungsfunktion jederzeit möglich _


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2020)

Wer das noch nie gemacht hat sollte es lieber lassen. Es ist nervig.


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Januar 2020)

Das Problem ist das bei uns in der Nähe kein zuverlässiger Laufradbauer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Januar 2020)

Man könnte meinen laut Anleitung das es nicht schlimm wäre. Was ich auf der rechten seite locker mache das mach ich links fester oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2020)

Ja probiers aus. Wirst sehen was ich meine. Die Welt geht schon nicht unter, aber ich hab dich gewarnt.


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht find ich hier im Forum jemanden der es sauber macht


----------



## Grins3katze (5. Januar 2020)

Ich baue Seit eine Weile meine Laufräder selber, ich finde das ist kein Hexenwerk. Habe schon 3 Hinterräder am FFWD angepasst... die 3. war in 5 min fertig...  Zentrierständer hilft schon aber es geht auch ohne... (Einfach das Bike auf dem Rücken drehen und Kabelbinder an den Sitzstreben fest binden)

@Custom Waidler du solltest alle Nippeln erstmal 5-6 Umdrehung lockern... dann anfangen wieder anzuziehen mit der Seite die verschoben werden soll... und danach auch die andere Seite...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2020)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> ... alle Nippeln erstmal 5-6 Umdrehung lockern... dann anfangen wieder anzuziehen mit der Seite die verschoben werden soll... und danach auch die andere Seite...


Genau.
Und dann drehen sich die letzten 5 Nippel samt Speiche, aber man hat es nicht gemerkt.
Und dann zieht man die Gegenseite rundum fester, aber man merkt es wieder nicht, wie die Speichen anfangs mitdrehen.
Irgendwann dreht ein Nippel durch, aber man merkt es nicht.
Zum Schluß wundert man sich, wieso der Rundlauf so schlecht ist und zentriert nach.
Und wieder drehen die Speichen durch und/oder die Nippel drehen hohl.

Hab ich alles schon durch. 
Also: Werkzeug zum Halten der Speichen besorgen, Nippel evtl heissmachen, neue Nippel bereitlegen.

PS: gute Gelegenheit eigentlich, die starren 2,0er Champ gegen Comp (bzw Sapim Race) zu ersetzen.


----------



## Grins3katze (5. Januar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Genau.
> Und dann drehen sich die letzten 5 Nippel samt Speiche, aber man hat es nicht gemerkt.
> Und dann zieht man die Gegenseite rundum fester, aber man merkt es wieder nicht, wie die Speichen anfangs mitdrehen.
> Irgendwann dreht ein Nippel durch, aber man merkt es nicht.
> ...



da merkt man wie Praktisch und cool Straightpull Speichen eigentlich sind... lol...  macht das ganze anspruchsvoller aber es geht auch... (Einfach die Speiche mit einer Zange direkt über dem Nippel festhalten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2020)

... und dann hat die schwarze Beschichtung Macken :?


----------



## midige (5. Januar 2020)

Als groben Anhaltspunkt habe ich mir gemerkt, daß eine Umdrehung an den Nippeln ungefähr 5mm ausmachen,wenn man eine Seite löst und  die andere anzieht.
Spline-LR haben Messerspeichen, oder?
Das Werkzeug gegen Verdrehen kann man sich selbst aus einem Stück Alu oder Hartholz machen, indem man einen Schlitz reinsägt (oder mit einer Schlüsselfeile) und damit die Speiche festhält.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Januar 2020)

Nein sind Rundspeichen
Aber hätte mir nicht gedacht das eine Umdrehung soviel ausmacht


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. Januar 2020)

Verkauft hier jemand zufällig einen Plus Laufradsatz für das Fastforward?


----------



## Domus (16. Januar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich einen neuen Laufradsatz  dt swiss  m1900 spline günstig bekommen. Jetzt möchte ich den selber gerne asymmetrisch umzentrieren wenn es geht.
> Wenn ich jetzt an die Speichen auf der Bremsscheibe Seite anziehe muss ich wahrscheinlich die auf der anderen Seite um das gleiche locker machen oder?
> Wieviel Umdrehungen muss ich bei jeder Speiche ungefähr machen für die 6mm?
> Ich hoffe das die Speichenlänge passt ?



Probier es mal damit https://uniortools.com/eng/product/1753-6-pocket-wheel-truing-tool#768117 Das Teil kostet 15 Steine und ich hab bis jetzt damit jedes Laufrad sauber hinbekommen...


----------



## schneller Emil (20. Januar 2020)

falls jemand seinen M Rahmen loswerden möchte, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden,
grüsse emil


----------



## Felger (30. April 2020)

hat wer ein 29er Hinterrad mit 30mm Maulweite und XD fürs Last das er loswerden will?

Ich möchte das FF mal als 29/29 fahren - aktuell bin ich 29/27,5+ unterwegs was natürlich auf die Geo (BB, LW, Reach) Einfluss hat. Speziell BB nervt ab und an mit Flats (170mm Kurbel) und etwas Reach würde nicht schaden


----------



## BrotherMo (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

fährt jemand am FASTFORWARD die 12-Fach von Shimano?

Funktioniert das von der Kettenline?


----------



## FranG (13. Mai 2020)

Ich verkaufe gerade einen individuell aufgebauten Plus Laufradsatz für unser Spielzeug. Mit DT Swiss Naben und Felgen und mit incl. der Maxxis Reifen:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...adsatz-27-5-plus-fur-last-fastforward-ratchet
Steht bei mir leider fast nur noch rum, da ich 29er Laufräder fahre.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (22. Mai 2020)

Hat jmd vielleicht noch die normale Standard-Achse rumliegen? Schaltauge könnt ich auch gebrauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smaragdmtb (1. Januar 2021)

hat vielleicht jemand noch ein 650 b Hinterrad rumliegen, was er nicht mehr braucht für das Fast Forward?


----------



## maddn11 (1. Januar 2021)

Den letzten Tag im alten Jahr sinnvoll genutzt:


----------



## darkJST (1. Januar 2021)

Also ich hab nix über, würd lieber selbst gern 650b ausprobieren^^

"Letztens":










Heute:


----------



## freetourer (1. Januar 2021)

Ich habe tatsächlich noch ein 650b Hinterrad für das FFWD passend übrig. 

Wollte es selbst mal im FFWD testen - den Plan dann aber wieder verworfen. 

Bestehend aus DT 350 J-Bend Nabe, Sapim Race Speichen, Sapim Polyax Double Square Alu Felgen, Newmen SL-EG 30 Felge mit Newmen Washern. 

Also ziemlich robust und sorgenfrei. 

Neu und ungefahren. 
Für 250.- inklusive Versand
innerhalb Deutschlands.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Januar 2021)

Scamid schrieb:


> Hey, (sorry for my english)
> 
> Great looking bike!
> It's the second time a see a orange reverb head. May i know where you got it or what brand it is?
> Here is my FFWD


Hi, hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Pedale das sind?


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Januar 2021)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Pedale das sind?



Vielleicht die HT T1

"HT" https://www.ht-components.com/product/productDetail/14


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Januar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Vielleicht die HT T1
> 
> "HT" https://www.ht-components.com/product/productDetail/14



Kann es sein das der Farbton der gleiche ist wie bei Hope?


----------



## ktmmg (23. Februar 2021)

Hilfe, bin jetzt völlig durcheinander. Möchte mir gerne einen leichteren Laufradsatz für mein Fastforward zulegen. Komme jetzt nicht mit der Hinterachse klar. Verbaut sind die E512. Wenn ich jetzt etwas Neues bestelle, Hinterachse, wie passt das jetzt meine 9mm Schraubachse ins Spiel? Was muss ich generell mir bestellen/bauen lassen? Sehe ich das Richtig, in der 12er Achse, passt die 9mm Schraubachse?


----------



## freetourer (23. Februar 2021)

ktmmg schrieb:


> Hilfe, bin jetzt völlig durcheinander. Möchte mir gerne einen leichteren Laufradsatz für mein Fastforward zulegen. Komme jetzt nicht mit der Hinterachse klar. Verbaut sind die E512. Wenn ich jetzt etwas Neues bestelle, Hinterachse, wie passt das jetzt meine 9mm Schraubachse ins Spiel? Was muss ich generell mir bestellen/bauen lassen? Sehe ich das Richtig, in der 12er Achse, passt die 9mm Schraubachse?
> Anhang anzeigen 1214114


Nimm doch mein Hinterrad aus dem Bikemarkt. - Da hättest Du 30mm MW und eine bessere Felge. 

Ein passendes Vorderrad hätte ih evtl. auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ktmmg (23. Februar 2021)

Ist doch ein 650b. Nein, bleib bei 29igern.


----------



## paulimax (23. Februar 2021)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Hat jmd vielleicht noch die normale Standard-Achse rumliegen? Schaltauge könnt ich auch gebrauchen...


Standardachse habe ich übrig, denn ich benutze einen Schnellspanner. Schick eine PN


----------



## paulimax (23. Februar 2021)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand eine Ahnung welche Pedale das sind?


Sieht von der Ferne aus wie Time special 8, im Bikemarkt verkauft jemand solche.
Time Speciale 8 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)
aber ich täusche mich wahrscheinlich


----------



## freetourer (23. Februar 2021)

ktmmg schrieb:


> Ist doch ein 650b. Nein, bleib bei 29igern.



Da gibt es wohl ein Mißverständnis:






						Laufräder: 746 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 746 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Mein Hinterrad ist auch ein 29er.


----------



## darkJST (6. März 2021)

Postradelregenerationsdöner-Bild


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (12. April 2021)

Mein V1 hast sich gestern verabschiedet, nach einige Treue Jahren 😢


----------



## hardtails (12. April 2021)

das haste aber nicht erst gestern gemerkt, oder?

ist das an der sattelstützenunterkante?


----------



## Grins3katze (12. April 2021)

Da mein Madonna Dämpfer immer noch bei Fox hängt, müsste mein FFWD die Tage auch heftigeren Harz Ride in Kauft nehmen, war ihm doch zuviel...  Hatte ein merkwürdiges knarzen seit 2-3 Ausfahren.

Die Sattelstütze geht noch viel weiter nach unten. Eine Moveloc 200, war komplett im Rahmen versenkt.


----------



## mzonq (12. April 2021)

Ach herrje....sch...ade.
Mein V1 steht trotz 100kg Fahrer noch gut da (bis auf den Rost), aber es kommt vermutlich auch drauf an, was man damit macht.
Jetzt nach der Wintersaison werde ich es vermutlich pulvern lassen.


----------



## freetourer (12. April 2021)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Mein V1 hast sich gestern verabschiedet, nach einige Treue Jahren 😢
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1248729
> 
> ...



Könntest Du doch noch schweißen lassen


----------



## Felger (12. April 2021)

was sagt denn Last dazu?


----------



## Grins3katze (12. April 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> was sagt denn Last dazu?



----------------- Antwort von Last --------------
_"die Garantie auf die Rahmen betrug 2 Jahre, da bist du schon eine Weile raus.

Wir haben tatsächlich auch keine Rahmen mehr davon, die sind alle schon lange weg.


Zu deinem Rahmen:

Ein Rahmenbauer kann da sicherlich noch was retten, der Aufwand ist aber nicht ohne. Wir kennen leider keinen in Europa den wir da empfehlen könnten, unsere Ramen werden ja schon in Taiwan geschweißt.


Leider kann ich dir weiter nicht helfen außer die Daumen zu drücken dass der Rahmen noch zu retten ist."_
-------------------------------------------------------------

Viel mehr hatte ich mir nicht erhofft. Das Bike hat 4 Winter ordentlich geliefert auf den Hometrails. Zimperlich damit bin ich nicht umgegangen, aber kein Unfall oder blöde Stürze.



freetourer schrieb:


> Könntest Du doch noch schweißen lassen



Ja @mtbjahn  hat es mir vorgeschlagen, muss ich mal überlegen, mit 475 reach war mir der Rahmen ein wenig zu kleine geworden über die Jahre. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat würde ich es eventuell auch hier Verschenken.


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2021)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> ----------------- Antwort von Last --------------
> _"die Garantie auf die Rahmen betrug 2 Jahre, da bist du schon eine Weile raus.
> 
> Wir haben tatsächlich auch keine Rahmen mehr davon, die sind alle schon lange weg.
> ...



ich kann mtbjahn empfehlen. Ich hab mal ein Bluecraft rahmen bei ihm geordert.
Top arbeit hat er abgeliefert!


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. April 2021)

Im Prinzip, wenn keine besonderen optischen Anforderungen anliegen, kann das auch jeder halbwegs versierte Schweisser reparieren. Landmaschinen oder Autowerkstatt (Gebrauchtwagenhändler) ums Eck.

Sobald Versand dabei ist, wird es ja nur teuer. 

Mein altes Ragley sah ähnlich aus.


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Februar 2022)

Servus,
mein Fastforward ist jetzt nackig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Februar 2022)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein Fastforward ist jetzt nackig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1429280


Sehr schickes bike!
Mir pers, hätten die orangenen scheiben gar nicht mal sein müssen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Februar 2022)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein Fastforward ist jetzt nackig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1429280


Gestrahlt? Was hast dann drauf?


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Februar 2022)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Gestrahlt? Was hast dann drauf?


Entlackt dann mit einer Kunststoffbürste bearbeitet und noch etwas Wachs


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. März 2022)

OK, cool - hab ich auch Mal vor, wenn ich Zeit hab - nie?

Was hast du als Wachs genommenen? Ich hätte eher an owatrol gedacht 🤔

Mach Mal ein Detailfoto von der Oberfläche 🙏


----------



## maddn11 (1. März 2022)

Owatrol ist nicht schlecht, dauert aber 2-4 Wochen, bis es wirklich fest ist.
Hab damit ein OnOne in RAW behandelt, kommt gut. Owatrol glänzt dann ausgehärtet aber etwas.
Leicht zu verarbeiten ist es allemal…


----------



## Ghost301078 (27. April 2022)

Hallo,
ich werde mein Fastforward bald zerlegen und die Komponenten an einem Stahlfully von Cotic montieren. (hab gerade den Rahmen im Bikemarkt erstanden).
Frage: Gibt es irgendwelche Sonderstandards am FF, die ich beachten muss? Hinten hat es ja auch den Boost Standard, richtig? So gesehen sollte ich die Komponenten doch komplett nutzen können, oder?

Weiterer Hinweis: Ein schöner blauer wenig genutzter Last FF in L steht bald zur Disposition ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Sagi (27. April 2022)

LAST hat beim Fastforward einen assymetrischen Hinterbau verbaut, dessen Hinterradnabe um 6mm zur Antriebsseite versetzt ist


----------



## Ghost301078 (27. April 2022)

Mmh, ja ich erinnere mich dunkel, frage mich aber ob mein Vorgänger das beim Aufbau seines Rads überhaupt bedacht hat. Mir sieht die Hinterradnabe ziemlich normal aus. Wie kann ich das denn feststellen? Bzw, wo könnte es mir Probleme machen?
Merci.


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2022)

135mm-Achse am Hinterrad, asymmetrisch eingespeichert ist woanders nicht zu finden.
Das Steuerrohr ist auch recht kurz, da würde ich mal den Gabelschaft nachmessen. Die Kurbel ist Boost und wird dann voraussichtlich passen, bei der Sattelstütze wirst du vermutlich schon gemessen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlonser (27. April 2022)

Na das könnte in soweit Probleme machen dass du dein Hinterrad im dann neuen Bike 6 mm zu weit links oder rechts (müßte ich nachgucken) sitzen hast, also weniger Reifenfreiheit. 
Außerdem hatten die Naben somit KEIN Boostmass, das kam durch die versetzte Nabe. 
Außerdem war das keine Steckachse, lässt sich aber an vielen Naben umstecken (wenn entspr. Endkappen vorhanden) 

Läuft also evtl auf ein neues HR hinaus, aber sonst wäre es das mit Besonderheiten.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. April 2022)

felge is weiter links, rechts wär sinn los...


----------



## Ghost301078 (28. April 2022)

Moin Zusammen,
Danke. Also evtl. die Gabel und das Hinterrad. Na gut, dann schau ich mal. Vielleicht passt es ja auch. Hab mein Last gerade an mein Patenkind verliehen daher kann ich es mir nicht vor Ort anschauen.
Ich werde es mir nächste Woche mal abholen und dann mal gucken was da so geht. Ich glaube, dass ich bei der Gabel noch ein kleines Türmchen hatte - falls nicht muss wohl was Neues her..


----------



## freetourer (28. April 2022)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> Danke. Also evtl. die Gabel und das Hinterrad. Na gut, dann schau ich mal. Vielleicht passt es ja auch. Hab mein Last gerade an mein Patenkind verliehen daher kann ich es mir nicht vor Ort anschauen.
> Ich werde es mir nächste Woche mal abholen und dann mal gucken was da so geht. Ich glaube, dass ich bei der Gabel noch ein kleines Türmchen hatte - falls nicht muss wohl was Neues her..


Falls Du für den Rahmen noch keinen Interessenten hast - ein Freund von mir sucht gerade ....


----------



## Ghost301078 (28. April 2022)

Nur noch mal so:
Die Asymetrie würde ich doch daran erkennen, dass die Felge nicht in der Mitte der Nabe verläuft sondern leicht nach links versetzt, oder? Naja, aber wenn es eh "nur" eine 135mm Nabe ist, brauche ich ja eh eine Boost...muss auch noch mal checken, was das für´n Freilauf ist. Könnte ein XD sein.


----------



## Ghost301078 (28. April 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Falls Du für den Rahmen noch keinen Interessenten hast - ein Freund von mir sucht gerade ....


Bisher hab ich mich noch nicht bemüht. Würde dann ja evtl. auch Rahmen + hinteres Laufrad + evtl. noch weitere Komponenten (Gabel, Sattelstütze..) verkaufen.
Bin dann natürlich auch gern zum Tausch mit anderen Komponenten bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi (8. November 2022)

Könnte mir vorstellen, meinen 29er Laufradsatz (Spline, 25mm Innenbreite) abzugeben, da ich nur noch auf Plus Reifen unterwegs bin, hatte ich bei Last gekauft und sind vielleicht 5x gelaufen, bei Interesse eine pn bitte


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. November 2022)

Servus,hat hier jemand schon mal das Fastforward mit einer Gabel (Einbauhöhe 570mm-580mm) gefahren?


----------



## freetourer (26. November 2022)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Servus,hat hier jemand schon mal das Fastforward mit einer Gabel (Einbauhöhe 570mm-580mm) gefahren?


Wieviel Federweg soll das dann sein?


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. November 2022)

Es handelt sich um eine Suntour Durolux R2C2 650b 180mm die sich auf 140mm absenken lässt.
Habe die Gabel für sehr kleines Geld bekommen


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2022)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Suntour Durolux R2C2 650b 180mm die sich auf 140mm absenken lässt.
> Habe die Gabel für sehr kleines Geld bekommen


Uaah Steinzeittechnik. Stelle ich mir im Ffwd total gruselig vor, hatte die mal Im Torque 2009. 
Abgesenkt ist die weicher als ausgefahren - muss man wissen!


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. November 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Uaah Steinzeittechnik. Stelle ich mir im Ffwd total gruselig vor, hatte die mal Im Torque 2009.
> Abgesenkt ist die weicher als ausgefahren - muss man wissen!


Steinzeittechnik bei flacheren Lenkwinkel


----------

